# Soul Eater



## Sin (May 21, 2005)

*SOUL EATER*


*Plot Summary:*​


> Soul Eater primarily revolves around students classified as meisters at the Shinigami Weapon Meister Vocational School , or Shibusen for short, located in the fictional Death City,in Nevada, United States. The school is run by Shinigami, the God of Death himself, as a training facility for weapons and the human wielders of those weapons, the meisters. Each meister has at least one demon weapon companion which has both a weapon and human form.
> 
> Shinigami created the school as an organization that enforces peace in order to prevent the rebirth of the "kishin", evil demon gods that nearly destroyed everything by plunging the world into chaos. Human souls that have become evil by straying from the path of humans have a high risk of becoming kishin, so evil humans are constantly being hunted down and killed by the students trained at Shibusen. The ultimate goal of the students with their weapons is to have their weapons defeat and eat the souls of ninety-nine evil humans and one witch, which will dramatically increase the power of the given weapon and thus be capable of being used by shinigami.
> 
> In order to ensure this is done in a timely manner, all students and weapons attend classes regularly and are given homework or supplementary lessons to further their training. The meisters have a rating system that goes from one to three stars which usually measures soul energy. It is important that the meister and weapon can tune their "soul wavelength" to perform high level attacks and bring out the weapon's full power.​





Discuss away guys 
​


----------



## Kepa (May 21, 2005)

yep, I got hooked after the 1st 3intro chapters...they are hilarious!!!!!. But sadly it doesn't seem to be manga-rain's priority


----------



## Norb (May 21, 2005)

Yea, :sad it's being released like uber slow =[ and it's like naruto/bleach potentially good


----------



## cloon (May 21, 2005)

where can you d/l it?


----------



## Norb (May 21, 2005)

In manga rain's irc channel


----------



## cloon (May 21, 2005)

i hate IRC downloading.......
i shall journey the internet to find a site that offers the d/l


----------



## Norb (May 22, 2005)

Kepa said:
			
		

> PS: the only ones that hate IRC are those that are no good in using it...a conclusion a I made from experiance.



truely. It might seem hard at the start but once u get the hang of it... treasures are bountiful =]


----------



## Codde (May 22, 2005)

Kepa said:
			
		

> yep, I got hooked after the 1st 3intro chapters...they are hilarious!!!!!. But sadly it doesn't seem to be manga-rain's priority


Yeah me too. 

That perfect guy was kind of hilarious... the plot, the whole "Weapon" to Death is very interesting. Just wished it were released faster.


----------



## mpthread (May 22, 2005)

I loved the latest chapter with the doctor pulling out some badass hand to hand combat.  Cant wait to see what happens in the next


----------



## cloon (May 22, 2005)

Norb said:
			
		

> truely. It might seem hard at the start but once u get the hang of it... treasures are bountiful =]


i know, look at tuts 'n stuff. i'm still new to IRc and once i fix my internet i'll d/l it from the channel.
shame really, i really wanna read this manga.


----------



## Orihime (May 26, 2005)

Kepa said:
			
		

> yep, I got hooked after the 1st 3intro chapters...they are hilarious!!!!!. But sadly it doesn't seem to be manga-rain's priority


Soul Eater is serialized in a monthly manga magazine. Since we don't have access to certain monthly magazine, we use tankubon (graphic novel) scans.. which gets released twice a year, or something. It's not that it's not in our priority, it's just that unless someone provides magazine scans, we can't release it in a more consistent time frame.

Anyway, I love this manga. Favorite characters are Soul Eater, Death the Kid, Dr. Stein and Death Scythe (Maka's papa). Love the cute art style, and the humor. XD Omd Death the Kid and his love for symmetry. What a weirdo.


----------



## Kepa (May 26, 2005)

mpthread said:
			
		

> I loved the latest chapter with the doctor pulling out some badass hand to hand combat. Cant wait to see what happens in the next


yeah, but I was kinda disappointed with Death Scythe (Maka's dad).. I mean, he looked so cool when eh was changing when maka was fighting that "fake witch-cat", and then the scythe turned out to be very simple and normal :/
expected more from an advanced weapon



			
				Orihime said:
			
		

> Soul Eater is serialized in a monthly manga magazine. Since we don't have access to certain monthly magazine, we use tankubon (graphic novel) scans.. which gets released twice a year, or something. It's not that it's not in our priority, it's just that unless someone provides magazine scans, we can't release it in a more consistent time frame.


We?? you're from manga-rain??
 thanks then


----------



## Orihime (May 26, 2005)

Kepa said:
			
		

> yeah, but I was kinda disappointed with Death Scythe (Maka's dad).. I mean, he looked so cool when eh was changing when maka was fighting that "fake witch-cat", and then the scythe turned out to be very simple and normal :/
> expected more from an advanced weapon
> 
> We?? you're from manga-rain??
> thanks then


... fake witch cat? blair? OH... that scene where Maka was getting introuble? 

Anyway, as for powers of an advanced weapon, I think it's more on how fast a weapon can adapt to the wavelength of the tech that's handling him. If you saw chapter 3 (?) it was shown how big Shinigami-sama's soul is, so his wavelength is probably to the extremes as well... Death Scythe have reached the point in his training where he can synthesize his wavelength with such a big soul. :3 

And yes I'm from manga-rain.


----------



## Norb (May 26, 2005)

;O <3 manga-rain = <3 Orihime (the person aka you)
I get my bleach from you only too xD
keep up the good work :Wink


----------



## Orihime (May 26, 2005)

Hehe thanks.


----------



## Norb (Jul 31, 2005)

*bump*
chapter6 is out ^__^


----------



## kahlmoo (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey is anyone still following this manga?
I've read volumes one and two at a friend's house and it's pretty good. I have a problem though.

i'm currently having quite a bit of trouble with getting the manga(vol3 on up) from mirc on manga-rain's channel. I can gain access into the channel but i don't exactly know what to do about actually getting someone to send it. it has something to do with "Triggers" right? i've looked at some tutorials but i think i'm stuck  any help would be greatly appreciated ^_^


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 25, 2007)

12's up.  manga rain less than 3.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Mar 25, 2007)

Anyone got a link to a internet download, not IRC please?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 25, 2007)

The original site . . .


----------



## kahlmoo (Mar 25, 2007)

wow, didn't know people here were still interested in SE.

glad to see manga-rain picking it back up again. ch12 definitely had it's funny moments....and Blair!   But hopefully it can get back to a more serious tone so we can see what Medusa's planning to do with Soul now that he has Ragnarok's blood.

man, Death the kid and Death Scythe gets more awesome with each chapter xD.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 25, 2007)

Interested?  man, I have volumes 1-5 and lament my inability to locate 6.  Not to mention, wait...have you read the raws?


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 26, 2007)

is it just me or the drawing style just look like Shaman King? I hope that the SE writer isnt the same person who wrote Shaman King..


----------



## kahlmoo (Mar 26, 2007)

Agmaster said:
			
		

> Interested? man, I have volumes 1-5 and lament my inability to locate 6. Not to mention, wait...have you read the raws?


nope...i don't read the raws b/c I couldn't really find them =P.is their a site you know of that hosts the raws?....i really need to catch up T___T

i might end up buying them though. here's a site if you were looking to buy vol6 and the others
vol6 it really doesn't cost much at all, so i'll probably just buy them instead of being so cheap 

oh, by the way. have you heard of "b one"? It's another manga by Atsushi. i can't get the link to work now but you can find it if you search on yesasia for "atsushi b one". He advertises it at the end of ch01b of vol.1...seems interesting



Rokudaime said:


> is it just me or the drawing style just look like Shaman King? I hope that the SE writer isnt the same person who wrote Shaman King..


The authors are indeed different people. Ookubo Atsushi is the author of Soul Eater and Takei Hiroyuki is Shaman King's author. They have their similarities but it wouldn't be correct to say their styles are exactly alike...actually, i think they have more differences than likenesses...


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 26, 2007)

I go to cons and buy them.  I'm sad that it's in Chinese.  I'll definitely look into the b one though.


----------



## ochibi77 (May 30, 2007)

I love this series ^^ so i hope manga rain release new chapters soon


----------



## kahlmoo (May 30, 2007)

ochibi77 said:


> I love this series ^^ so i hope manga rain release new chapters soon


I know. They've been saying "Expect Soul Eater soon" since back in late April. I know we should try to have patience but I think the wait is starting to affect me...I feel like Ryuk deprived of delicious apples :S


----------



## Tuxx (May 30, 2007)

I have the RAWs for SE V.4-8><  If you want them, PM me

Soul Eater is a pretty nice series overall.  The art is really cool and stylish heh


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jun 2, 2007)

Hmm only problem is its releasing date.
It is monthly release and it pisses me off. I think it affects most of us.

I am just buying the magazine and reading it now.  
Because it is hard to find latest raw copies for SE.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 2, 2007)

Ravseed thanks for the raws.

I'm pissed at who died.  That's right kids, someone dies in this manga.  It's good to see characters from teh beginning still have relevance too.


----------



## Myuke (Jun 12, 2007)

well... do you know where I can find soul eater in english (after chapter 12?) It seems manga-rain stopped... and i don't know japanese... *but I have the RAW's till chapter 31... oh life*


----------



## kahlmoo (Aug 18, 2007)

*MANGA-RAIN HAS FINALLY RELEASED CHAPTER 13!!!11ONE!*  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought the Dutchman's design was damn cool. His design really seems sorta Oda-esque but with Ookubo's funky twist. The Kid was totally awesome...and zomg Ragnarok! o.O

I really hope manga-rain is back for good. I can't wait for 14




so much awesomesauce in that chapter. The wait for the next one might kill me.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 18, 2007)

I am actually a little upset that Manga-Rain release c13 after all this time 

I was just about to try to get another group to pick up the project on the basis that it was a dead project and then Manga-Rain comes along and releases another chapter out of no where.

Oh well, atleast the chapter itself was great  Chapters with Kid, Liz, and Patty are always really funny, gotta love the little OCD guy


----------



## lavi69 (Aug 19, 2007)

whats this manga about?


----------



## Kepa (Aug 19, 2007)

kahlmoo said:


> so much awesomesauce in that chapter. The wait for the next one might kill me.


yeah, I scrolled through the chapter a bit...and decided that I would be better of if I read ch 13 and 14 at the same time


----------



## kahlmoo (Aug 20, 2007)

lavi69 said:


> whats this manga about?


It's pretty much a shonen/comedy leaning way more on the shonen side. It's about a bunch of kids that are trying to become shinigami. Just dl the first volume and see for yourself. Too much trouble to explain it properly  

More people should definitely read it. Soul Eater is super underrated >.>
It's much better than some of the shit shonen out there.



			
				Kepa said:
			
		

> yeah, I scrolled through the chapter a bit...and decided that I would be better of if I read ch 13 and 14 at the same time


 Wow, you're waiting even longer to read it? I don't think I could ever do that   more powa to ya XD


----------



## Kepa (Sep 12, 2007)

kahlmoo said:


> Wow, you're waiting even longer to read it? I don't think I could ever do that   more powa to ya XD


that day is today 
ch14 released !


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 12, 2007)

TY M-R. ><


----------



## kahlmoo (Sep 12, 2007)

Kepa said:


> that day is today
> ch14 released !


 YOSH! manga-rain lives! Actually, the wait wasn't really that long at all. Time ta go reading :3


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2007)

So...about a 1-2 month wait for 15?


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 13, 2007)

Beggars can't be choosers ^^


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

synopsis plz


----------



## Kepa (Sep 16, 2007)

Freija said:


> synopsis plz


synopsis

seriuosly though, it has 14scanned chapter...you might as well check it out instead of reading a synopsis that doesn't show the funny situations and characters


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2007)

yeah, but if i have to dload it, i have to get up, turn to the right and open the stationary comps screen


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2007)

Kids killing monsters with weapons that have personas of their own.  And Frankenstein's monster done right.


----------



## Tuxx (Dec 5, 2007)

Soul Eater anime is in the works? [] []


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 6, 2007)

And so come the translators.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 6, 2007)

so is chapter 15 up?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 6, 2007)

I have the tanks.  But I think lurk on irc has up to volume 9 or 10.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 9, 2007)

And the staff for the Soul Eater anime:

------------------------------------------------------

Original Work: Ookubo Atsushi
Director: Igarashi Takuya
Series Composition: Yamatoya Akatsuki
Character Design: Itou Yoshiyuki
Concept Design: Aramaki Shinji
Main Prop Design: Hoshino Takeshi
Art Director: Nakamura Norifumi
Animation Production: BONES

Thanks to Neosam @animesukiforums

Well at least this is in capable hands.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 9, 2007)

Can anyone post a pic from the manga so i can see what it looks like?


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 9, 2007)

@KLoWn & Acidblood7 
Link removed 
link


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 10, 2007)

Damn Bones is pretty good.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Dec 11, 2007)

link

Anime has been confirmed  Can't wait.


----------



## Freija (Dec 11, 2007)

oh shi- AWESOME!


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 11, 2007)

Site is open Link removed


----------



## coolx (Dec 24, 2007)

no new chapter ??


----------



## coolx (Dec 31, 2007)

New Chapter after so damn long this manga has been not released...

*[Mahou-X]SoulEater_v5_ch15*


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 31, 2007)

hey!!!...how come I don't appear in the credit?! It took me a hell of a time to translate that


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2007)

uchihasurvivor said:


> hey!!!...how come I don't appear in the credit?! It took me a hell of a time to translate that



My bad, it was an error in the credits for some reason, I honestly thought I had you listed... *corrects*

*[Mahou-X]SoulEater_v5_ch15 v.2
*


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 31, 2007)

That's much better...i'll probably finish ch16 by tomorrow,I'm working on it now


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2007)

uchihasurvivor said:


> That's much better...i'll probably finish ch16 by tomorrow,I'm working on it now



Yeah, I'm really sorry. 

In order to make sure, that this mistake won't be repeated, I'll just streamline all the credit pages thereby making sure no one is left out. 

Looking forward to chapter 16 ^_^


----------



## tersalius (Dec 31, 2007)

hello, i dont post too often here, but i like to keep my eyes on possible good series.
so heres my question, is this manga monthly?
oh and thanks guys for the release, i was thinking about reading this manga but the lack of new releases made me think that we would not see any new chapters, but now someone finally pick it up. i hope you guys keep releasing new chapters when its possible.
again thanks for the release.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 31, 2007)

Maka and Soul are adorable. Once the anime comes out Im sure the fandom will grow. It always feels nice when you're a fan of a work before it becomes popular. You know what Im saying? Gives you a sense of pride. Keep on scantalating!


----------



## coolx (Dec 31, 2007)

@uchihasurvivor
I'm sorry too, and forgive kira too because he forgot to add you...
and for next translation, I'll waiting....
thanx....

@kira
thanx for your cooperation, too....

@tersalius
i still dont know about this manga was being released monthly or weekly...
maybe i'll search for reference....


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 31, 2007)

OH god don't gimme Chapter 16 right now!!! I'm leaving TLR 80 and 81 for tmr!!!! xD lol. Doens't matter, I'll do it anyways, it's just that I want to finish Ch 11 and the long awaited 12 of KissXsis tmr too xD.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jan 1, 2008)

coolx said:


> @uchihasurvivor
> I'm sorry too, and forgive kira too because he forgot to add you...
> and for next translation, I'll waiting....
> thanx....



Lol,that's not a big deal.I wasn't angry to start with,there is nothing to be forgiven


----------



## coolx (Jan 5, 2008)

soul-resonance between maka and soul with black-blood effect is so cool...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2008)

17's now out 

*[Mahou-X]SoulEater​_v5​_ch17.zip*


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jan 10, 2008)

sweets 17 is here!!


----------



## coolx (Jan 10, 2008)

looking at chrona's childhood, she is definitely a girl....


----------



## Zoe (Jan 23, 2008)

I decided to give this series a try after seeing the anime pics.  Can't wait <3

Does anybody know what the deal is with chapter 42?  It goes straight from 41 to 43.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 23, 2008)

meaning of life my friend.


----------



## Kepa (Jan 24, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> 17's now out
> 
> *[Mahou-X]SoulEater​_v5​_ch17.zip*


ah thanks =)


----------



## Zoe (Mar 18, 2008)

Don't worry, the people will start pouring in once the anime starts.

Hopefully the 47 raw gets posted soon.


----------



## Freija (Mar 18, 2008)

Can't wait for the anime


----------



## Kepa (Mar 18, 2008)

Zoe said:


> Don't worry, the people will start pouring in once the anime starts.
> 
> Hopefully the 47 raw gets posted soon.


dunno, the think I like about soul eater is that even though the drawing style and humor mostly feels a bit kiddy the action is still raw and a lot of scenes are very cruel in nature... in the anime all that is probably gonna get scaled down very rashly.


----------



## Zoe (Mar 18, 2008)

Kepa said:


> dunno, the think I like about soul eater is that even though the drawing style and humor mostly feels a bit kiddy the action is still raw and a lot of scenes are very cruel in nature... in the anime all that is probably gonna get scaled down very rashly.



Don't forget there's a late-night version of the show.


----------



## Kepa (Mar 18, 2008)

there is? I should get more up-to-date then...:amazed


----------



## Zoe (Mar 18, 2008)

Kepa said:


> there is? I should get more up-to-date then...:amazed



PV has been released as well: Series

Edit: nvm, they took it down


----------



## tictactoc (Mar 18, 2008)

Remember reading this manga when Bleach was still in the Soul Society arc. So fucking funky, I like it.
I think it will be my next sig set.


----------



## Zoe (Mar 18, 2008)

Youtube'd! 
Album 2


----------



## Kepa (Mar 18, 2008)

Zoe said:


> Youtube'd!
> Link removed


checked it there as soon as you said there was a preview 

some of the scenes look quite nice...let's see how it turns out. 
I just hope the amount of fansubbers intrested in this project will be greater than for the manga.



tictactoc said:


> Remember reading this manga when Bleach was still in the Soul Society arc.


yeah same here... thanks to manga-rain working on both mangas


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks fucking sweet.  Wanted to see more Stein though, come on!  And I saw some 'filler' characters maybe?  I'm hoping that it follows the manga since there is so much to pull from and IF they change only change the ending since this has the look of a single seasoner.  Not to mention does BONES do anything long term?


----------



## Zoe (Mar 18, 2008)

Do you mean filler for the anime or filler from the manga?


*Spoiler*: __ 




(if it's who I'm thinking of, he doesn't appear to be filler in the later chapters)


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 18, 2008)

Check 2:08 thru 2:10


----------



## Zoe (Mar 18, 2008)

The masked guy is from Kid's chapter, but I didn't even give those other guys a second thought...


----------



## Kepa (Mar 18, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> And I saw some 'filler' characters maybe?


half the chapters in the manga are fillers 
as long as they're funny and show some character development it's all fine by me, unlike the bleach and naruto fillers who failed in both areas. Not that I watch a lot of anime, I'm more of a manga guy....but perhaps I'll make an exception for soul eater :amazed


----------



## spaZ (Mar 18, 2008)

Fillers don't exist in manga...


----------



## Nagasumi (Mar 19, 2008)

I just read the first volume. Love it so far. 

Is this a weekly or monthly manga?


----------



## Zoe (Mar 19, 2008)

monthly

.......


----------



## Zoe (Mar 21, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Check 2:08 thru 2:10



Just realized those other guys are from Black Star's chapter.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Mar 22, 2008)

Zoe said:


> Youtube'd!
> Pruane2Forever



i came so hard after watching that


----------



## Tash (Mar 22, 2008)

Kishin Looks so much like Kidd it isn't even funny. Looks like we'll be introduced to some new characters next chapter. Reminds me of the beginnings of the Chunin Exam in Naruto. And that last battle was fricken epic.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 22, 2008)

Just wait until the spiders and chainsaws show up.  Not to mention Pot of Thunder.


----------



## Kepa (Mar 28, 2008)

Swajio said:


> Kishin Looks so much like Kidd it isn't even funny. Looks like we'll be introduced to some new characters next chapter. Reminds me of the beginnings of the Chunin Exam in Naruto. And that last battle was fricken epic.



soul eater keeps getting better and better...just hope we get to see some flashbacks of shinigami-sama in his old ruthless days


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Mar 28, 2008)

Kepa said:


> soul eater keeps getting better and better...just hope we get to see some flashbacks of shinigami-sama in his old ruthless days



Damn right. Old Shinigami-sama took crap from no one.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 1, 2008)

latest chapter was rather interesting. now that they're inside i wonder how they're going to go about things. 

and with angela being there, where o where(when) will mifune pop up. 

not sure whom around here actually buys the manga, but has anyone else caught on to ookubos music taste. i love that he's a ][\][ ][ ][/][ fan


----------



## Zoe (Apr 5, 2008)

Yaaaay, chapter 47 scans are finally out.  Still transcribing, but this my favorite line so far... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Perv to Maka: Hey you... in 7... no, 10 years, feel free to come back


----------



## Zoe (Apr 8, 2008)

^ MH

1234567890


----------



## Hidan (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks Zoe  It was a nice chapter.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 8, 2008)

So where can I find the older raws and maybe some synopses?


----------



## coolx (Apr 9, 2008)

has someone ever seen chapter 44 ?
I've never got it....:amazed


----------



## Zoe (Apr 9, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> So where can I find the older raws and maybe some synopses?



I posted a translation of 46 to MH and am working on 47.  I may start working my way backwards if it keeps taking so long to release the raws.



coolx said:


> has someone ever seen chapter 44 ?
> I've never got it....:amazed



The problem is 42 was misnamed.  42 should be 43, and 43 should be 44.

So far there is no chapter 42.


----------



## Cold (Apr 9, 2008)

This manga is pretty cool!  Death the Kidd and the Thompson sisters FTW!!!


----------



## Champloon (Apr 9, 2008)

ch 23 has been released by mahou x

Read Online


----------



## Kakashisensay (Apr 9, 2008)

I just started this as well, liking it so far!


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey, could anyone do me a huge favor and upload chapters 44 and up for me? There will be rep and thanks dispensed. I can't get my hands on them.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 9, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Hey, could anyone do me a huge favor and upload chapters 44 and up for me? There will be rep and thanks dispensed. I can't get my hands on them.



As I've said before, if you already have 42 and 43, then you actually have 43 and 44.

The rest are up at MH in the Gangan scan dump topic.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 9, 2008)

Ah, so was there just no chapter 42... or did no one put up the raw?

Thanks, Zoe, for the info and the trans of 46


----------



## Zoe (Apr 9, 2008)

42 was never released through Gangan.  There may be one released in the tankouban, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 10, 2008)

42 was released in gangan. i have that issue. it had color pages too. just nobody scanned them


----------



## Zoe (Apr 10, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> 42 was released in gangan. i have that issue. it had color pages too. just nobody scanned them



Which issue?  It wasn't listed on the home page.


October, chapter 41
November, chapter 43


I like the color pic for this month


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 10, 2008)

i'm off to work, but when i get back, i'll look to which which issue it is. i think it might have been the one that came with a soul eater pass case.

that color page looks damn nice. i wonder if ookubo is from kansai....i can't wait to get this issue in, cause i think it comes with a soul eater tote bag.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't like the girls so much... a lot of times it's hard to tell the blonde girls apart from each other :\

Also, Soul's new style makes him look a bit like a girl >_<


----------



## Zoe (Apr 10, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Also, Soul's new style makes him look a bit like a girl >_<



New style?  You mean his hair?  He only does that when working out (such as in gym class).


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 10, 2008)

I mean the weird hairband he seems to like putting on when he's in casual clothing. Then again, maybe it's as you said an only during training, I don't know Japanese so I just see him w/ it on sometimes.

Also, in your 46 summary some people were talking about a "Kim." Who is that?


----------



## Zoe (Apr 10, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Also, in your 46 summary some people were talking about a "Kim." Who is that?



She's the pink-haired girl on the cover of volume 10.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Supposedly she's a spy and recently returned to the witch's side.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 10, 2008)

Zoe said:


> She's the pink-haired girl on the cover of volume 10.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ah, ok... the one that has like... a cheese grater partner.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Didn't turn out so well for her, rofl. Donno how it was Medusa's fault, I  guess I'll have to wait for that.




+ reps for putting up w/ me, Zoe.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 10, 2008)

^ No prob ^^

Now that you mention it, I do see that Soul just wears it occasionally.  Meh.


----------



## coolx (Apr 11, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> 42 was released in gangan. i have that issue. it had color pages too. just nobody scanned them


ooh...I don't know.....


----------



## Zoe (Apr 11, 2008)

Were you able to find the issue?

Edit: I think I see what happened now.

October, chapter 41
November, chapter 43
December, chapter 44
January, *chapter 44*

We're missing the chapter from the January issue, and that seems to be when they corrected the chapter numbers.

Anybody wanna scan in January?


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 11, 2008)

coolx said:


> ooh...I don't know.....


......? you don't know what?


yeah i found it. gangan issue 2007 #10 has ch 42. 43 had the soul eater commuter pass case


----------



## Zoe (Apr 11, 2008)

This issue?  Isn't that the one with chapter 41?


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 11, 2008)

hmmm, that's rather amusing. well to tell ya the truth, i just started getting the gan gans cause with the anime release, they've been on a gift horse with soul eater goodies. i so i have #11 and onward cause of the goodies(commuter pass, calendar, shitijaki, tote bag, something else i can;t remember )

so either the site made a flub, or there just never was a ch42 release  i just know anything from issue #11 below has to have ch42. i can't really remember if that issue had it or not, it was too long ago, and not something i'd bother to remember >.< sorry..........BUY THE MANGA for those who want the scan


----------



## Zoe (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey, I would gladly buy and then scan the January issue with the proper 44 off of somebody for a fair price 

From the title of the chapter and the surrounding events, it seems like 
*Spoiler*: __ 



it's the chapter where Kim leaves Shibusen and Medusa surrenders herself.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 11, 2008)

edit summary-so i'm lost then, which chapter are people missing 42, or 44?

i'm still wondering if anyone else has caught on to ookubos music taste?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 11, 2008)

That one's been scanned already.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 11, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> edit summary-so i'm lost then, which chapter are people missing 42, or 44?



We have the following chapters:

43 (should be 42?)
44 (should be 43?)
45

We don't have:

44 (from the January issue)


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 11, 2008)

ch44

kim an jackie have a little chat and off they go into the sunset(i love we have the laughing sun, and bleeding moon to tell us if it's day or night  )

cut to papa's little hostess bar where we're shown that the hostesses are actually witches working with needles nose. they're curious as to why papa and sid have shown up, and papa goes on to tell them, they know they're witches, and before she can cast anything, sid pulls out his shank.

switch scenes to maka/soul meeting up with ox and co. everyones hanging out, there's a naked bonfire with some huge guy, maka thinking about majin gari and medusa..........then plop, guess who dropped in......kim and jackie

now zombie girl comes in asking for kim and jackie to come with her, when one of zombie girls guys acts stupid and forcefully asks jackie to come and grabs her arm. she lights up(literally) and once again they fly off, while zombie girl is pissed at her subordinate.

kim is sad about the events that have happened, and not being with everyone anymore, jackie comforts her, and then needle nose pops up in his ride telling them to hop in.

back to shinigamis room. azusa talks of brew, sid chimes in, and the last pages are of papa and chibi medusa having a nice little chat


----------



## spaZ (Apr 11, 2008)

^^ fucking spoiler tag that


----------



## Zoe (Apr 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _48_ 



Ooooh, is that the usual hostess bar?  Almost makes me wonder if that's the reason he's been going there the entire time




I'm gonna start my trans of 47 sometime today


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 11, 2008)

Zoe said:


> *Spoiler*: _48_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zoe that's 44. it's gotta be the reason though. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



it definitely explains all of his actions towards ladies, they were probably all witches. and not telling maka or the wife helps having their reactions true and not blowing his cover..........or he's just a shit for a dad 




another 2 hours till i can go pick up gangan. they have it in now, but it'd be kinda jerky of me to hassle them while unloading their shipment >.<


*Spoiler*: __ 



i'm curious as to when we'll see black star come back, his little dynamic with mifune get's me curious




i spoiler tagged this one to be nice. but if you want me to spoiler the other one you can ask. this is the manga thread.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 11, 2008)

Heh, I had 44 at first, but I changed it to 48 for some reason ^^


*Spoiler*: _44_ 



I definitely prefer that.  It gives a nice dimension to his character.

Now when will we get to see Kami?!


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 11, 2008)

zoe, do you order online? or just read it online?


----------



## Zoe (Apr 11, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> zoe, do you order online? or just read it online?



So far I only read online.  I'm planning on buying the volumes, but I'm watching Yahoo Auctions to see if there are any lot sets with Soul Eater + B-Ichi (not too comfortable doing a blind buy, plus the auctions for B-Ichi alone are really cheap).

I wish there were somewhere around here where I could buy the magazines.  All the goodies make it seem worth it 

Edit: Wanna check this out and report back to us? ^^


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 11, 2008)

what's your price range? my bookstore has them, but you'll be paying regular price. a book off just opened up as well, but i have no idea if they have them or not.

hmmmm, well in an hour i'll go password hunting then. i wonder what'll be.........artwork, trailer with lots of new scenes, or a music dl?gah!

i'll heading back to japan in a month, i'm excited to see those soul eater stands and if they have any new goodies, asides from what they sell at SE online. i remember seeing a poster on one of the adverts in gangan, i'd definitely like to get my hands on that, or anything else


----------



## Zoe (Apr 11, 2008)

I didn't want to go more than $15 (incl. shipping) for the full set of B-Ichi since they'd be used.

All of Soul Eater new is available for $5.50 each (free shipping over $25) at YesAsia, but they don't have B-Ichi


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 11, 2008)

oop, lost track of time. off to get the gangan, but i'll be getting eating some yogurt too, so be back in a little with ch 48 and the PW

---------------------------------------------------
PW prize

the tote bag that came with it is cute. and yeah, this chapter was too damn good for me. kim and jackie need to get smacked down. and my previous question has been answered. if anyone is interested i'll do up a summary


----------



## spaZ (Apr 11, 2008)

Exactly 20 some chapters ahead could mean a whole lot and not many people actually read those raws and summary's.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 11, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> if anyone is interested i'll do up a summary



You know I am 

47 is about 50% done, this is sooooo much easier than Gintama 

Edit: Finished.  I think I'll wait till Sunday or Monday to post it to MH though, it will get buried by Jump series otherwise.


----------



## tersalius (Apr 12, 2008)

man the first episode of the anime was amazing!!!
now what we really need is someone to put the scans up to date with the raws!
and that would be very helpfull 
anyone please!!!


----------



## coolx (Apr 12, 2008)

if there are more translators, that will be good....

@Zoe
then you mean, chapter 44 is actually chapter 42 ?


----------



## Zoe (Apr 12, 2008)

coolx said:


> @Zoe
> then you mean, chapter 44 is actually chapter 42 ?



No, the numbering was wrong, and it was corrected with the second 44 (which nobody scanned).


----------



## Cold (Apr 12, 2008)

I hate getting caught up on monthly mangas...  Now to endure the long wait with yet another great series....


----------



## tictactoc (Apr 12, 2008)

Last chapter was kewl. Wonder where the mangaka intends to go though.


----------



## I_touch_kids (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey i'm new to the manga. 

Introduced from the anime. So far the only place i've seen the first 15 chapters is here this page


Does anyone have the direct link d/ls to the first 15 chapters. I kinda like reading them on my xbmc


----------



## Zoe (Apr 12, 2008)

Manga Traders has them.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 12, 2008)

Well... 48 certainly sounds... odd... to say the least >_>


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 12, 2008)

So it takes a month for each new chapter?


----------



## Zoe (Apr 12, 2008)

yup

01234567890


----------



## I_touch_kids (Apr 12, 2008)

So I finally finished getting all the English manga chapters.

You can get them here, 
I'll have them up for awhile
looooooooooooool


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 12, 2008)

thanks, kid toucher!


----------



## I_touch_kids (Apr 13, 2008)

ColdFront said:


> I hate getting caught up on monthly mangas...  Now to endure the long wait with yet another great series....



It's just like American comicbooks.

be glad you were never reading the ultimates when it first came out. That was pushed back over and over again.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm just about caught up, the manga really reminds me of Shaman King.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 13, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> I'm just about caught up, the manga really reminds me of Shaman King.



yea with the weapons having their own personalities and everything. I could never get in to shaman king though. 

also, what movie is that in your sig?


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 13, 2008)

hey zoe, do you want cam shots of ch 48?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 13, 2008)

I wouldn't seeing Ox get owned


----------



## Zoe (Apr 13, 2008)

Sure ^^

1234567890


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 13, 2008)

there are pics of the video game as well, i'll take some of that
, give me a few minutes, there are a lot of pages


----------



## Zoe (Apr 13, 2008)

I think this was my favorite exchange in 47, Maka and Kid are so cute 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kid: It's a monkey
Text: Piki~n
Maka: It's true!
Maka: A monkey!
Kid: A monkey
Text: Piki~n Piki~n
Maka: Cool! A monkey
Kid: It's certainly a monkey




I can imagine them saying that to a beat


----------



## Zoe (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks!  That was so much more than I expected from "camera shots." 



Iijyanaika said:


> i wonder how
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't Medusa say in 45 that she would return the kid's body back to her parents after this?  Wonder what would happen to her self after that though...

And I hope they do something with Angela cause she's too cute and innocent to be hunted  (and Mifune's too bad-ass)




And...

*Spoiler*: _48_ 



OMG, Kim is such a dirty bitch!


----------



## Franckie (Apr 13, 2008)

Eleven volumes have been releases in total, yet I can't find the raws for volume 9-10.
I anyone knows where to find chapters 32 and above, please send me a pm.



Zoe said:


> Have you found 11?
> 
> Nobody has 9+.  We've been making do with Gangan scans @ MH.



No I haven't found 11; I meant I'm looking for 9-11.
Frankly I don't expect anyone to have volume 11 since it might be more recent. However, volume 9 and 10 have been out for awhile yet I haven't found anyone who has them.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 13, 2008)

Have you found 11?

Nobody has 9+.  We've been making do with Gangan scans @ MH.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 13, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> also, what movie is that in your sig?



It's from *Kung-Fu Dunk*.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 13, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> It's from *Kung-Fu Dunk*.



cool it looks awesome. 

Whose currently subbing the manga? I bet translations are gonna come out faster now that soul eater is getting more popular.


----------



## Champloon (Apr 13, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> cool it looks awesome.
> 
> Whose currently subbing the manga? I bet translations are gonna come out faster now that soul eater is getting more popular.



Mahou X is the only one i know of right now (do a great job too btw) hopefully we'll see more manga releases due to the anime


----------



## Zoe (Apr 14, 2008)

Today's episode inspired me to read more about Black Star


*Spoiler*: _Volume 8 + latest arc_ 




*NOT!*

It made me read more about Mifune <3 <3 <3

It seems like Tsubaki's words about him working with children really got to him.  I totally think he and Angela will flip sides and end up at Shibusen.

If not, I'm gonna cry


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 14, 2008)

Zoe said:


> Today's episode inspired me to read more about Black Star
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Volume 8 + latest arc_
> ...



I agree... Mifune is WAY too awesome to be removed from the show completely... and his fighting style is certainly badass.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i love how mifune always has candy on him. and during that last fight he gave it to black star. and when he first met angela, how sweet was that 

with ch 48 you just know they're going to have one last good match. i just hope  we don't see mifune go down, or he does end up joinging them, or at least leaving the witch club with angela, bah

i like the new outfit change, after seeing osamurai on the back of vol 8, and then seeing how it was incorporated with his clothes, just clicked really nicely




zoe<>you know for the fanclub how we can choose what our status is, i thought it would be funny if i asked if you'd be my tech  or having it be Osamurai, and my candy would be new pics from gangan


----------



## Zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> zoe<>you know for the fanclub how we can choose what our status is, i thought it would be funny if i asked if you'd be my tech  or having it be Osamurai, and my candy would be new pics from gangan



Heh, maybe if they bring it back.  Witches are so much cooler though 


*Spoiler*: _ch 44_ 



Though I could always be like Kim


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, I just finished catching up, this series is damn awesome. Especially Kishin's Resurrection Arc.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Apr 15, 2008)

Can I get some questions I have concerning events in the untranslated chapters?


*Spoiler*: __ 



For one, what exactly is up with Stein? I understand that the madness of Asura is affecting him quite a lot, but how is he currently? I looked at all the raws and I'm sure he killed that one guy so things aren't looking good for him.

And what of Medusa? I understand she is possessing that girl and such, but she is still evil correct? It seems she manipulated Chrona again and seemed quite happy about what Stein did.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

^


*Spoiler*: _First question_ 



They were ordered to arrest Stein, but they still believe in him, so Mari left with him.  They planned to report to Shinigami-sama that he escaped and took her.  We haven't seen them since.




I haven't followed this second point very closely, so I can't answer too well, but

*Spoiler*: _Second question_ 



she's after her own agenda (hasn't she always been?).  She doesn't align herself with Arachne, and she is out to get Arachnophobia because they're the ones who took Chrona.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoe said:


> ^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _First question_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah, so that was what happened with him. I hope he'll be alright, Mari too. Still, he wasn't dealing to well with his madness at the time.

She cares that they took Chrona? Or is it simply because Chrona was a subject of research?




Another question if I may?


*Spoiler*: __ 



What exactly is up with that little demon in Soul's soul that seems to be the personification of the black blood? I saw a chapter where Soul was playing the piano and everyone became incredibly powerful.




Thanks for the answers.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I wish we could see what Mari's weapon form is. She's pretty funny... but she seems to have some terrible luck when it comes to men 

I feel bad for her.





*Spoiler*: _My answer_ 




I think the piano playing is just symbolic of him (and Maka with him) succumbing to the lure of the Black Blood for power.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Apr 15, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I've been curious about her weapon form as well. I hope she ends up okay. Maybe she and Stein will show up and save the day at some point.

I sort of get that. Isn't the demon sort of on their side now?




Something I always wanted an answer on was how weapons like Soul come to be. They seem to be able to have children given Maka so they could always be special humans or something.

Or there is always that answer that the shape or form don't matter.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

VaizardIchigo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> She cares that they took Chrona? Or is it simply because Chrona was a subject of research?



If you read the translation of 47 
*Spoiler*: __ 



she tells Maka that she still cares for Chrona as a parent (however crappy a parent she was!).






VaizardIchigo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly is up with that little demon in Soul's soul that seems to be the personification of the black blood? I saw a chapter where Soul was playing the piano and everyone became incredibly powerful.



I'll answer this out of the spoilers cause I don't think we've learned anything new.

I would equate the tiny demon to Ichigo's Hollow.  I think he's just the dark side of Soul that wants more power.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoe said:


> If you read the translation of 47
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I just found the translation you did, so I know now. Thanks for doing all that by the way.

Yes, that seems like it fits nicely with things. I didn't notice the parallel before.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 16, 2008)

Because it was never there.


----------



## Capacity (Apr 16, 2008)

where can i find the old translations on MH?


----------



## Zoe (Apr 16, 2008)

^ What old translations?


----------



## Capacity (Apr 16, 2008)

i am wondering if there were any translations other than 46 by you?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 17, 2008)

Is chapter 23 the latest chapter?


----------



## spaZ (Apr 17, 2008)

We have have up to 27 translated and just waiting for the typeset and proofread.


----------



## Capacity (Apr 18, 2008)

cant wait ;D


----------



## Enishi (Apr 18, 2008)

I failed at trying to not read this until the anime ended..... so fuck it

I need download llinks for everything out XDDD


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 18, 2008)

You hate Zoe? She owns Soul Eater (practically!) 

You wanna die or something, Spaniard? :shrooms


----------



## Enishi (Apr 18, 2008)

> You hate Zoe? She owns Soul Eater (practically!)
> 
> You wanna die or something, Spaniard?



Nah, we are good friends.

She poisons my mind with manga spoilers.... and I spam her ps3 account.... it's cool  xDDD

I just finished volume 1.... and after the Sid fight.... well..... it seems BlackStar wasn't lying at all in the episode 2 of the anime.... HE IS GOD 

I like him EVEN MORE now xDDD. Awesome! >.<

But I noticed a few things a didn't like. Like Mifune's strong soul stuff.... Now I feel that they downplayed him in the anime.... (Yes, i'm bitching about this.... because that strong soul stuff gives more credit to BlackStar's victory :3)

So far, loving this :3.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 18, 2008)

Enishi said:


> But I noticed a few things a didn't like. Like Mifune's strong soul stuff.... Now I feel that they downplayed him in the anime.... (Yes, i'm bitching about this.... because that strong soul stuff gives more credit to BlackStar's victory :3)



And it makes Mifune 1000x cooler


----------



## Enishi (Apr 18, 2008)

> And it makes Mifune 1000x cooler



Indeed ^_^.

I'm in the middle of vol 2 right now... Stein fight was awesome... soooo... BlackStar is actually a Genius at wavechanneling uh???... LOL... The BlackStar haters in the SE anime will suck it up VERY HARD during this fights LOL XDDDDDDDD.

And I demand a BlackStar VS Mifune Rematch at some point in the manga  . I don't know why... but I like them at rivals, a lot  . And I want to see more of Mifune's fighting style >.<


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 18, 2008)

There is a rematch later... and there will probably be even more


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 18, 2008)

Eh, don't tell him that Phantom.  Shouldn't spoil it with mere words.  If you had the raws on the other hand...

Yeh, BS has always been my favorite of the main three.  Especially when you figure out why he is the way he is.  Not to mention the sword.  Ok, I'm done being a hypocrite and dropping spoil bombs.  

And fuck Medusa.  Though I'd fuck her...just fuck that bitch, yo.


----------



## Enishi (Apr 18, 2008)

Don't worry... I don't mind being spoiled about manga in a manga thread  .... So don't worry ^_^


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 18, 2008)

I want chapter 24


----------



## Champloon (Apr 18, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> There is a rematch later... and there will probably be even more



i remember the mifune rematch badass is all you can say about it
the guy seriously needs to become a weapon tech he'd own with a sword type weapon (though id want him to still use his shitload of swords in battle; plus the keep out tape gotta keep that )


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 18, 2008)

FUCKING A! This series is the greatest, i'll credit myself for telling me about it


----------



## Zoe (Apr 18, 2008)

Yay, more and more are joining in on the fun.

hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 18, 2008)

if enishii likes to be spoiled , it seems there may be a rubber match with what ch 48 ended with

there seem to be some trading cards coming our way 
Let the fapping commence


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 18, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> FUCKING A! This series is the greatest, i'll credit myself for telling me about it



if we could rep ourselves it would be chaos


----------



## Zoe (Apr 18, 2008)

LOL, transcribing 45 right now.  Shinigami-sama talking about panties...


----------



## Felix (Apr 18, 2008)

So, the Scans are pretty much behind the Japan releases right?


----------



## Setsuna Asuka (Apr 18, 2008)

CONFUSES ME

That was fast.


----------



## Enishi (Apr 19, 2008)

LOL LOL LOL



Excuse me, I have the urge to fap 

In fact, i'm fucking coloring that :3


----------



## spaZ (Apr 19, 2008)

Is there any raws past 31 or volume 9 tanks out? Because we just ran out of raws and we can't find anymore :S


----------



## spaZ (Apr 19, 2008)

Awesome thanks


----------



## rhino25 (Apr 19, 2008)

You can get raws through chap 47 here.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 19, 2008)

Present over at MH~~


----------



## coolx (Apr 20, 2008)

someone said that this manga has been licensed....


----------



## spaZ (Apr 20, 2008)

Apparently Yen Press press has.

Is 42 the missing chapter?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

I think it is.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 20, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Is 42 the missing chapter?



No, turns out it's the second 44 that's missing.  Iijyanaika summarized it earlier in this thread.

43 and 44 were mislabelled or something when they were published, so shift those numbers back.  The numbers were put back on track when the second 44 was published.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah, Chrona is a girl, Medusa's daughter (that shoulda cleared it up -_-)

There should be raw links on the last page if you want to read them.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 20, 2008)

It's never actually stated whether Chrona is a girl though.  The gender-based pronouns and nouns used in all the translations were gender-neutral in the Japanese.  Personally I think Chrona is a girl, but it's probably intentionally ambiguous.

I'd feel sorry for a boy with pink hair though.

As for Shinigami-sama's suit... that's hard to say.  Kid looks awfully whispy when he wears it too.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 20, 2008)

But doesn't Medusa call her a daughter? Or is that also ambiguous?


----------



## Enishi (Apr 20, 2008)

> But doesn't Medusa call her a daughter? Or is that also ambiguous?



Well, until that point, the translations labeled him/her as a "he"... Then they started with the daughter thing but... It can very well be an ambious term like "child" or something... But they started labeling him/her as daughter because at that part, the settled on the "she" thing too.



> I'd feel sorry for a boy with pink hair though.



Poor Szayel and Marluxia too then :/.



> As for Shinigami-sama's suit... that's hard to say. Kid looks awfully whispy when he wears it too.



Yeah but... Kid actually had legs xD. And when that sailor wannabe shooting him, it seemed like he hited the robe... in shinigami-sama's case, it seemed that asura broke a hole trough half his face and his shoulder o,o!...

BTW...Does Kurona appear more????. I thought she was going to join Shibusen after the fight :/.

PD: Yes, i'm settled on the she xD.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 20, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> But doesn't Medusa call her a daughter? Or is that also ambiguous?



Yeah, it was just "child" in the Japanese.



Enishi said:


> BTW...Does Kurona appear more????. I thought she was going to join Shibusen after the fight :/.



Yup.  You'll actually see her a lot in the next chapter.  It has one of my favorite gag sequences in it


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 20, 2008)

I just got done myself only a few minutes ago.   It's a really good manga.  I can't wait until they translate the other chapters.  s


But yeah, from the later chapters I got the distinct impression that Chrona is indeed a girl.  Especially how Masamune tried to show her panties, which is usually a joke only for girls.

As for Shinigami, I feel he's ethereal (a god), so that's why we didn't see anything.  But I wouldn't be surprised later on that he unmasks himself, in which he would look like an adult version of Kid (including the stripes).


----------



## Enishi (Apr 20, 2008)

> Especially how Masamune tried to show her panties, which is usually a joke only for girls.



It's ragnarok, and maybe he likes dick  XDD. Nah, seriously... didn't anyone here played Guilty Gear???. If the answer is yes, then: Bridget  xDD.



> As for Shinigami, I feel he's ethereal (a god), so that's why we didn't see anything.



Now THIS felt more like the answer I was looking forward to get  . Props for that... I like that theory :3.



> Yup. You'll actually see her a lot in the next chapter. It has one of my favorite gag sequences in it



AWESOME ^_^. I like her a lot... Well... there isn't any character I dislike, wich is awesome O_O. (Yes... I like Patty too.. GIRAFFEEEEEEE!!!!!!! ... xDDD).

And talking about Giraffe... I think it was YEARS since I laughed with a manga as much as I laughed with the writted exam chapter... seriously... I was LITERALLY CRYING XDDDDD... It cracked me up A LOT XD. The better part is when kid breaks the exam when he's using the rubber, Patty makes the giraffe (I will break your neck, bastard  GIRAFFEEEEEE), and BlackStar writes his signature in blood xDDD (That's my BS FC Banner I have in my sig xD)... And all while seeing Soul's WTF face... it was too much for me xDDDD


----------



## Zoe (Apr 20, 2008)

Hehe, I can't wait for that episode.  The anime can build upon it by a lot


----------



## spaZ (Apr 20, 2008)

Zoe said:


> No, turns out it's the second 44 that's missing.  Iijyanaika summarized it earlier in this thread.
> 
> 43 and 44 were mislabelled or something when they were published, so shift those numbers back.  The numbers were put back on track when the second 44 was published.



So theres two theres two 44s? and 43 is suppose to be 42? and than the first 44, 43 and the second 44 is 44?


----------



## Zoe (Apr 20, 2008)

^ Yeah

1234567890


----------



## spaZ (Apr 20, 2008)

So than I just need one of the 44's... do you have the link to both of them or whatever? Incase I download the wrong one lol.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 20, 2008)

That's the problem... nobody has the second one.  The one we have from MH is titled 道化師（後編）.  The one we don't have is 選択.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 21, 2008)

do you guys want me to take cam pics? i have the gangan that has that chapter.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 21, 2008)

If you don't mind ^^

So, looks like .  I absolutely despise picking up NA releases, but at least I won't have to worry about making a blind buy anymore


----------



## Enishi (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok, i'm done with vol 7 and 8...

.... Zoe, I need a summary  . Maybe you can help? <3


----------



## Yakamashi (Apr 21, 2008)

I finished all the translated chapters on one-manga and was just curious as to what the situation is for slow tranlations. Apparently, the Raws are up to around 48 correct?


----------



## Zoe (Apr 21, 2008)

Enishi said:


> Ok, i'm done with vol 7 and 8...
> 
> .... Zoe, I need a summary  . Maybe you can help? <3



Maybe tomorrow.  I'm finishing up transcribing 41 right now, and then I have to study... 



Yakamashi said:


> I finished all the translated chapters on one-manga and was just curious as to what the situation is for slow tranlations. Apparently, the Raws are up to around 48 correct?



48 chapters are released, but chapter 48 hasn't been scanned yet.


----------



## Enishi (Apr 21, 2008)

> Maybe tomorrow. I'm finishing up transcribing 41 right now, and then I have to study...



Ok! thanks for the help ^_^... And sorry about the studying thing :/... hope you do well in the exams or whatever ...

BTW, you spent almost all weekend studying too or something???. Because I didn't saw you arround much lately o,o!


----------



## Zoe (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks ^^ I should have been studying, but instead I was translating chapter 45 and one other series 

My 41 trans should be up... Thursday or so.


----------



## Enishi (Apr 21, 2008)

BTW, what's the first chapter of volume 9? >.<

Also, I just assumed it but... just to be sure. You know japanese, right? XD


----------



## Zoe (Apr 21, 2008)

Enishi said:


> BTW, what's the first chapter of volume 9? >.<
> 
> Also, I just assumed it but... just to be sure. You know japanese, right? XD



Vol 9 starts with 32.

And yeah, not fluently, but I'm trying ^^


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 21, 2008)

God I love Ragnarok...


----------



## Zoe (Apr 21, 2008)

Awww... there was a mistake in Sid's part of the gag.  He was supposed to say 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm sorry I came back to life


----------



## Enishi (Apr 21, 2008)

> God I love Ragnarok...



And his chibi version is even better 

...btw, why does he get chibified? @_@


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 21, 2008)

When he's nicer, he's chibified, I guess.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 21, 2008)

Probably cause all his souls were taken away...


----------



## Enishi (Apr 21, 2008)

> Probably cause all his souls were taken away...



Well, Soul lost 99 souls in the prologue chapter, and he didn't got chibified  .



> When he's nicer, he's chibified, I guess.



That's a possibility :3.

I asked because the first time I saw him chibified was in a raw... So I thought that maybe they explained that or something -__-

And talking about Soul... I like his new outfit better than the first one


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 21, 2008)

His new outfit makes him look like a girl sometimes :\


----------



## Enishi (Apr 21, 2008)

> His new outfit makes him look like a girl sometimes :\



Meh, maybe in pics where the "camera" is away... but nothing serious :3. 

Also, his first outfit reminded me TOO MUCH of a Bobobobo-bobobo character named softon.... And I like Bobobobo-bobobo and I like that character.... but he LITERALLY has a CRAP instead of a head... and you know... everytime I looked at Soul I remembered the crap head stuff and well.... xDDDD.

Here's a pic of that character:



It's the SAME fucking jacket! >_< xD.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 21, 2008)

Good Soul, you look kinda cool! D:


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 21, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> His new outfit makes him look like a girl sometimes :\



you mean his "tiara"?...

As a player of Smash bros I've grown used to such things in men's heads...






although that doesn't make Marth any manlier at all  so yeah he looks girly specially when he's not showing his teeth XD...


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 21, 2008)

Spaz, I might have to start proofreading the English of these chapters for you guys >_<


----------



## spaZ (Apr 22, 2008)

LOL was the grammar and stuff bad again? LOL are new translator was complaining about 23's grammar and hes pretty much one of the only ones that proofed his own translations so I don't know. But if you want to help out with the proofing be my guess though its really messy around there so yeah lol.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 22, 2008)

Enishi said:


> Well, Soul lost 99 souls in the prologue chapter, and he didn't got chibified  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you have to remember, maken isn't a normal weapon. soul is. 

how does soul look like a girl? tiara? 

for those who like maken and wonder why he says piggy all the time. listen to nine inch nails halo 8 c.d. this isn't an assumption either, there are references on/in the manga to nin  

with all this talk of kurona 
*Spoiler*: __ 



i'm betting the only reason medusa is saying she wants to save her from arachne, is to use her as a host body. a witch in a body with a black blood weapon. or she's got some other use/experiment she wants to try out




zoe
*Spoiler*: __ 



what are your thoughts on asura and kidd looking alike? think it's a coincedence, or there's relation. so far, ookubo doesn't seem to mess with character designs......meh




its fun seeing soul/ black star and others have periodic design changes. shows they don't wear the same damn thing everyday  keeps it funky.


----------



## Yakamashi (Apr 22, 2008)

I freaking love it when Stein puts on that psycho sadistic smile of his. I'm semi-hopin the insanity wave does take a hold of him.

Good chapter but needed more Black star


----------



## Enishi (Apr 22, 2008)

> Soul's new outfit is fuckwin, the Tiara does him more justice than his crappy first outfit.



Finally, someone who agrees with me :3.

Seriously, saying that the Tiara makes him look girly is like saying that Dio's heart tiara makes him look girly...... WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!.

Don't judge people by tiaras 



> I freaking love it when Stein puts on that psycho sadistic smile of his. I'm semi-hopin the insanity wave does take a hold of him.



Me too 

Iijyanaika:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that Asura and Kid looking alike is just a coincidence.... Asura was just a human technician, or, at least, it was stated as that in the first flashback (the one that talked about the 8 shinigami warriors)


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 22, 2008)

Enishi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think that Asura and Kid looking alike is just a coincidence.... Asura was just a human technician, or, at least, it was stated as that in the first flashback (the one that talked about the 8 shinigami warriors)




*Spoiler*: __ 



Na, I think there is something going on.  Why else cover up Asura's face?

I think he could end up being Shinigami's first child, and got corrupted later on.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 22, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> zoe
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



You know, I wasn't sure about what you were talking about until I went back and looked at him again.


*Spoiler*: __ 



That is an odd coincidence.  The stripes aren't quite the same though.

I don't think Asura is related to Shinigami-sama as Tyrannos suggested, but it is possible that there's some link between him and Kid--especially with them raising the question in the anime.






> its fun seeing soul/ black star and others have periodic design changes. shows they don't wear the same damn thing everyday  keeps it funky.



I just wish Maka would get new fighting clothes too


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 22, 2008)

marie and stein are kind of cute, i've seen this sort of relationship before but it's kind of different seeing it in a more muture form.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 22, 2008)

I think it would be neat if their whole relationship goes south really quickly, and Stein goes irreparably insane. It would be a huge difference to regular anime, and it would fit w/ the somewhat dark atmosphere of the series.

I'm more interested in seeing WHAT Marie turns into >: (


----------



## Zoe (Apr 22, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I'm more interested in seeing WHAT Marie turns into >: (



Her name pretty much says it.  Mjolnir = Thor's Hammer


----------



## Enishi (Apr 22, 2008)

Also, wasn't her name something like "Smashing Marie" or something along those lines? :3.

Mjolnir.... now we only need Gungnir :3!!!!...


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 22, 2008)

Zoe said:


> Her name pretty much says it.  Mjolnir = Thor's Hammer



I don't want it to be that obvious... so I'm hoping it's not. As a fan of Norse mythology... I really don't like how often Thor's Hammer/Mjollnir is used in games/shows.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 22, 2008)

Unfortunately I think you'll be up for disappointment...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yumi's name means "bow," and she turns into some kind of crossbow thing.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 22, 2008)

Zoe said:


> Unfortunately I think you'll be up for disappointment...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



D:

Man.. this guy REALLY loves his puns to death D:


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 22, 2008)

that whole "im sorry i was born" panel = so much win XD


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 23, 2008)

finally started reading the manga, man if the the first three episodes of the anime only cover ch zero, how long is the anime gonna be


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm getting tired of seeing powerful females with a eyepatch.  Can you please be more original.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 23, 2008)

ok question? im on ch 15 for reference. Is chorna a guy or a girl?
in the first encounter where soul is enfused with black blood chorna is called a he and blushes and say that he cant deal with girls, but in the dutchman chapter chrona is called a girl, so which is it?


----------



## Zoe (Apr 23, 2008)

It's never stated which Chrona is.


----------



## coolx (Apr 23, 2008)

Zoe said:


> Unfortunately I think you'll be up for disappointment...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I think she is more like sniper-related....


----------



## Zoe (Apr 23, 2008)

coolx said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think she is more like sniper-related....




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's definitely a type of crossbow, but she's definitely made for long-range combat.  She has a radius of 50m.


----------



## coolx (Apr 23, 2008)

Zoe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely a type of crossbow, but she's definitely made for long-range combat.  She has a radius of 50m.



*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah, a crossbow with sniping-ability 
she said that up to 10km, the margin of error is less than 1mm
it's very cool...


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, I'm happy that at least the main three characters and their weapons don't have names that are puns or descriptive of themselves [except maybe Soul Eater] (and Mifune!).

Puns:

Blair Witch
Franken Stein
Ox Ford
Harvar D. Eclair (according to wiki)
Mari Mjollnir
That Yumi girl

I swear there's at least one more, but I can't remember what it was.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh, I missed that on Harvar's name.  That makes sense.  I'm totally at a loss with Kiriku's name though (キリク・ルング).

Speaking of names, I'm starting to think that it should be "Cid" not "Sid."  His last name sure seems to come from Barret in FFVII.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

What's Kilik's/Kiriku's last name? I'm almost certain there's gonna be a pun involved in it somehow XD


----------



## Zoe (Apr 23, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> What's Kilik's/Kiriku's last name? I'm almost certain there's gonna be a pun involved in it somehow XD



It's Kiriku R/Lung

Other puns on the witch side:


*Spoiler*: _one not revealed until 25_ 




Angela Leon = Chameleon
Eruka = Kaeru = Frog
Mizune = Nezumi = Mouse
Giriko = Nokogiri = Saw




How about Justin?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Are there any execution tools that have to do with "Row"?  Unless that's supposed to be like "Death Row."




I wonder if Kami (Maka's mom) is supposed to be significant...


----------



## Enishi (Apr 23, 2008)

> I wonder if Kami (Maka's mom) is supposed to be significant...



She's god

PHEAR!


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

Zoe said:


> It's Kiriku R/Lung
> 
> Other puns on the witch side:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I donno about Justin... it hasn't really been shown what exactly he is o_o [it looks like some sort of medieval restraining device] Lol, maka's mom is a goddess... maybe it's an anagram, like the witch's names? Though Spirit had no pun in his name, really, so she might not.

Oh, and Arachne = Spider... but that's a really obvious one.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 23, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I donno about Justin... it hasn't really been shown what exactly he is o_o [it looks like some sort of medieval restraining device]




*Spoiler*: __ 



His title is officially "executioner," but he appears to be a mishmash of several devices.

Pretty funny for a priest


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

Zoe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like him though... first completely independent weapon.


----------



## coolx (Apr 23, 2008)

Zoe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I think he's like guillotine


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't think he'd be a guillotine... that isn't exactly a weapon that would be easy to wield.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 23, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I don't think he'd be a guillotine... that isn't exactly a weapon that would be easy to wield.




*Spoiler*: __ 



His arm blades are definitely supposed to be guillotines (Soul says so), but there's certainly more to him that just that.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

Zoe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> His arm blades are definitely supposed to be guillotines (Soul says so), but there's certainly more to him that just that.




*Spoiler*: __ 



A guillotine is one of those giant devices that drops a blade via gravity onto a person's head [they're pretty crude contraptions]... I wouldn't exactly call what he has on his arms guillotines by definition. They're more like blades w/ restraining devices XD And I'm still curious as to how they might wield him o_o


----------



## Enishi (Apr 23, 2008)

In fact


*Spoiler*: __ 



His soul had a guillotine on the upper part :3


----------



## coolx (Apr 23, 2008)

Enishi said:


> In fact
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


In fact too 


*Spoiler*: __ 



he killed that golem with rip its head from air....
and he actually didn't need/have a technician


----------



## Zoe (Apr 23, 2008)

coolx said:


> In fact too
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think any kind of bladed weapon would be able to fight solo.  Somebody like Yumi is a little questionable, but still plausible.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

Zoe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think any kind of bladed weapon would be able to fight solo.  Somebody like Yumi is a little questionable, but still plausible.



They'd have to be conditioned to do so... no one else ever fights solo... besides, if they can transform parts of their bodies into weapons, then most could fight solo (except the ranged/shooting ones)... in theory. I guess they all like the laziness of being a weapon 

I wonder if the magical cheese grater girl could fight solo? XDD


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 23, 2008)

Death Scythes can probably fight solo just because they're so experienced.  Soul can probably eventually get to that point.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 23, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I wonder if the magical cheese grater girl could fight solo? XDD




*Spoiler*: __ 



She sets fire to the guys trying to drag her away in 45


----------



## Enishi (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, Soul can fight on his own... not very good, but he can....

Spirit, even if we never saw him do it, seems like he can too (At least, judging from prologue 01)


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 23, 2008)

Zoe said:


> Oh, I missed that on Harvar's name.  That makes sense.  I'm totally at a loss with Kiriku's name though (キリク・ルング).
> 
> Speaking of names, I'm starting to think that it should be "Cid" not "Sid."  His last name sure seems to come from Barret in FFVII.



From what I hear, Sid was named after Syd Barret from Pink Floyd.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Tsubaki's shown that ability and she's pretty nub level weapon.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 23, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> From what I hear, Sid was named after Syd Barret from Pink Floyd.



That's interesting, I don't know anything about Pink Floyd.  Does he have anything in common with the character though?

@ Enishi


*Spoiler*: _Ch 44_ 



Turns out the hostesses at the club are witches.  So it's possible that DS has been playing them or vice versa.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 23, 2008)

Pink Floyd is one of the greatest rock and roll bands of all time.  I guess the mangeka named him Sid to pay homage to the group.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 23, 2008)

He wouldn't be the first to pay an homage like that, but it's odd for it to have nothing to do with his character considering how descriptive the majority of the other names are.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 23, 2008)

For instance, tsubaki held what in her hand when staring down Mifune?  Dunno how far you are in the manga, but her family resolves their issues in such ways.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 23, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> For instance, tsubaki held what in her hand when staring down Mifune?  Dunno how far you are in the manga, but her family resolves their issues in such ways.



Are you talking about the Dummy Star moment?  Her hand was empty.


----------



## Enishi (Apr 23, 2008)

Actually, I was refering to this:



> she's pretty nub level weapon.



... -_-.

I asked if you were serious about that :3.

And i'm as far as end of volume 8... waiting for Zoe to give me awesome summaries or something to understand what's going on  xD


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 23, 2008)

Tsubaki looks adorable with her hair down <3


*Spoiler*: _Zoe_ 



do you remember in which chapter Maka and Soul are playing the piano? Saw it in a layout and now I want to know


----------



## Zoe (Apr 23, 2008)

Okay, okay 


*Spoiler*: _starting with the end of 7_ 




Yumi has information on Arachne movement, so Sid and Naigs have to check it out.  Black Star overhears this, so he wants to go and get revenge for Maka's condition.

Little did he know that Mifune would be there 

(Mifune joined Arachne in exchange for Angela's protection)

Mifune totally pwns Black Star, so Tsubaki starts appealing to Mifune.  She tugs on his conscience, and that pic with all the kids is where she suggests that he should join Shibusen as a teacher.

Cue flashback to two years ago, Mifune was working as a bodyguard for the DeNiro family (lol).  He tells the little kid that he carries around candy because kids like them.  He's sent to kill Angela, but since he has a weak spot for kids, he took off with her instead.

Mosquito tells Mifune to finish them off, and he's about to until Sid hits Mosquito with Yumi's attack.  Mifune tells them to keep working hard (also mentioning Masamune's sword) and leaves Black Star a piece of candy to give to one of his friends.




@ gabzilla, I think that's 43


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 23, 2008)

LOL DeNiro family



Zoe said:


> @ gabzilla, I think that's 43



Excellent, because I can't download 31 and 32 and I was afraid it was in one of them.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 23, 2008)

Actually, scratch that, 42 cause of the messed up numbers.


----------



## Enishi (Apr 23, 2008)

GODDAMNT

*faps away*

Awesome summary 

I can't wait to know what happens in volume 7, the rest of volume 8 and the recent chapters >.<....

Zoe, do you translate it yourself (since you know some japanese) or do you find that stuff online? >_< I can't wait... I don't even know WTH Arachnea did to Maka... hell... in fact, I didn't even know her name was arachnea ... xDDDD.

That Mugen Ittoryu technique that Mifune uses to end the battle is AWESOME... MOAR!!!! I NEED TRANSLATIONS!!!!.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 23, 2008)

I translate it myself, but as I said before, I tend to skim over stuff when I do that, so I miss things... (like I haven't read much of the rest of the chapters in 8 aside from the party)


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 23, 2008)

The translation is the least of the problems. There's also cleaning the raws, proofreading the translation, typesetting the stuff onto the pages, checking for quality, packaging and release.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 23, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> The translation is the least of the problems. There's also cleaning the raws, proofreading the translation, typesetting the stuff onto the pages, checking for quality, packaging and release.



Right, but there are groups out there that are capable/dedicated enough to handle monthly chapters very quickly.  There just isn't one up to date for SE.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 23, 2008)

^ stfu k thx


We released 2 chapters in the last week, we still have a lot to catch up on so stfu for now.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 23, 2008)

spaZ said:


> ^ stfu k thx
> 
> 
> We released 2 chapters in the last week, we still have a lot to catch up on so stfu for now.



Nobody's saying you guys have to be the ones to do it.  There just hasn't been any interest in the series until now for any groups to try to bridge the gap.

There are groups out there trying to recruit translators for SE, but nobody wants to jump ahead.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 24, 2008)

nice a shout out to my home country of czech republic in the last two chapters
-finally caught up, great manga, its goning to be interesting to see how it plays out, i also wonder if asura is really the central villain or if theres gonna be someone else
-but i still dont get the role of the witches other than being the last piece needed to become a death scythe


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 24, 2008)

I want a Latin American character 



Zoe said:


> Actually, scratch that, 42 cause of the messed up numbers.



Excellent. I needed the reference for the picture I'm doing. Thank you, Zoe.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 24, 2008)

41 trans up @ MH


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 24, 2008)

Gabby... us Latin Americans are always unrepresented in everything 

Well, now that they've revealed that two of the Gorgon sisters are pretty messed up... I wonder what kind of evil plan the third is going to have?


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 24, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Gabby... us Latin Americans are always unrepresented in everything
> 
> Well, now that they've revealed that two of the Gorgon sisters are pretty messed up... I wonder what kind of evil plan the third is going to have?



We'll we have one in Bleach.... sorta.

Did I mention I love Mary? <3

The art has improved so much, I'm so happy.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 24, 2008)

I like Mary's character design... her obsession with getting married not so much :\


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 24, 2008)

I think she is hilarious


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 24, 2008)

I still don't want her to end up w/ Stein... he's a bit too crazy for her, imo


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 24, 2008)

I think they make an awesome pair


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, I think Mary will end up with Stein too.   Because he sure isn't with Medusa.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, I'm not so sure. Stein has a big "I'm doomed" sign on his sexy back.

I hope he doesn't die, though. I really like him.

Mary reminds me of Bella (FF9)


----------



## Enishi (Apr 24, 2008)

> Mary reminds me of Bella (FF9)



Bella???

... Don't you mean Beatrix?


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 24, 2008)

Enishi said:


> Bella???
> 
> ... Don't you mean Beatrix?



I call her Bella.

Because I can.


----------



## bonziblueboy (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Soul Eater Fans,

I'm kinda new to the Soul Eater stage and I was wondering if there are any DDL's for the manga instead of Online Reading?

I've checked Manga Rain's Website but some of their links are broken or not supplied anymore and the other good group Mahou X is only releasing more up to date chapters.

Thanks~


----------



## bonziblueboy (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank You Very Much~


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 24, 2008)

Enishi... your color choices are pretty good, your colorings just lack shading, from what I know.


----------



## Enishi (Apr 24, 2008)

> Enishi... your color choices are pretty good, your colorings just lack shading, from what I know.



Well, I try to shade as much as I can >.< (I add little black details and then use the blush or whatever the finger tool is called  ). Well... probably, it isn't the way it should be done... but I never saw a Photoshop tuto in my whole life xD. I learned trying tools and stuff ^^U. I should try new things... or maybe, with more practice, shading will get better  (I remember having a Naruto coloring that I was very proud of 5 years ago... I liked the shading in that one... But I can't find it >_<).



> Color Soul



First outfit, new outfit or elegant suit version  ???. Also, any image in particular? :3.



> Mine was Zidane



aaaaww... this FFIX chatting feels so good... everyone seems to dislike FFIX -_-... but for me, it's one of the only three FFs I like (VI, VII and IX), the rest numbered FFs lack hatred IMO :/.

And I also liked Steiner, Vivi and Freija (in that order  )

Anyways... Beatrix owns hard... Guillotine


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 24, 2008)

Like I've said, I know nothing about about Photoshop or coloring either... but someone in my scan group once colored this page (from a different manga)... it took him like 2 or 3 days, but it looks amazing.



It's not the best coloring I've seen, but it's pretty damn good.


----------



## Enishi (Apr 24, 2008)

I specially like the yellow light effect on the boy's back, very nice. Good coloring, indeed :3.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 24, 2008)

steinxmedusa thatd be a good pair imo, i like medusa even though she is a crazy bitch
so what chapter is it up on MH, someone said its in the 40s, thatd be awesome
by the way ff8 is the best


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 24, 2008)

40's you say it only goes to 25 on OM


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 24, 2008)

Ah I see well immune as I am to spoiling it'd be pointless to read them


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 24, 2008)

oh its one of those where random chps are translated, alas now i have to patiently wait for 26


----------



## Enishi (Apr 24, 2008)

Not really, someone is doing them in order... the latest ones are translated because...... they are the latest ones  xD.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 24, 2008)

Zoe, why don't you just give spaZ your transes/permission to use them so that they can start proofing them and/or working on those chapters? It would probably help reduce overall time.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 24, 2008)

42 is short and quick, but damn 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Nizuheg is crazy!!  I can't tell if he's spouting nonsense or if he's actually saying something 






PhantomX said:


> Zoe, why don't you just give spaZ your transes/permission to use them so that they can start proofing them and/or working on those chapters? It would probably help reduce overall time.



I've given permission to everybody who's asked for any of my translations.


----------



## Enishi (Apr 24, 2008)

> I've given permission to everybody who's asked for any of my translations.



Yeah.... Zoe-chan is just that cute...

... ZOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!! 

*Spirit mode off*

okok..... I think i'll go to onemange and read chapter 25 or something... i'm bored as hell.....

BTW Zoe, Do you know if we can play ps3 online????. Or is it impossible to play outside of region???? (I mean... I, being european, can play with you, being american? o,o)

EDIT: LOL... in fact, I didn't read chapter 24 either... 23 was the last one when I started this =D.... xD. Ok then, 2 chapters!!! ^_^.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 24, 2008)

The internet is global, Enishi.


----------



## Enishi (Apr 24, 2008)

> The internet is global, Enishi.



Really? :?... Well... I asked because I can't play Tekken 5 Dark Resurrection with States or Japanese people... only PAL territory people... 

So, it's a T5 problem only then?.

BTW... while reading chapter 24 (wich i'm doing at the moment), A few questions raised:

- Is it ever mentioned how Sid died????... I'm somewhat curious about it 

- Poor Kurona is soo cute.... she's becoming one of my faves >.<... Does she ever go insane/evil again????... I don't want her to be evil again  .... -_-

PD: Take a look at your sig, Phantom. I think you missed something


----------



## Zoe (Apr 24, 2008)

Enishi said:


> EDIT: LOL... in fact, I didn't read chapter 24 either... 23 was the last one when I started this =D.... xD. Ok then, 2 chapters!!! ^_^.



Get with the times!!  A lot happened in 24 and 25!!



Enishi said:


> BTW Zoe, Do you know if we can play ps3 online????. Or is it impossible to play outside of region???? (I mean... I, being european, can play with you, being american? o,o)



Yeah!  Only a couple of games are blocked off by region.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 24, 2008)

Enishi, stop getting your face bashed in by Zoe... you're distracting her from school


----------



## Enishi (Apr 24, 2008)

> Yeah! Only a couple of games are blocked off by region.



AWESOME! 

Do you plan on getting DBZ:Burst Limit or Soul Calibur IV? ....

BTW... "Being in mr. corner calms me down".... DAMN SO HELLUVA CUTE  .... I think i'll go and do some Kurona coloring ^_^!!!. Her hair is supposed to be pink, right? :?



> Enishi, stop getting your face bashed in by Zoe... you're distracting her from school



Ok ok, I'll stop. Gomen~Nye  <3


----------



## Zoe (Apr 24, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Enishi, stop getting your face bashed in by Zoe... you're distracting her from school



I'm okay until Wednesday night 



Enishi said:


> AWESOME!
> 
> Do you plan on getting DBZ:Burst Limit or Soul Calibur IV? ....



I'm more of a 2D fighter...  I'll message you with games I'll play later ^^



> BTW... "Being in mr. corner calms me down".... DAMN SO HELLUVA CUTE  .... I think i'll go and do some Kurona coloring ^_^!!!. Her hair is supposed to be pink, right? :?



Yeah, it's pink.  Use the volume 4 cover as a reference.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 24, 2008)

Zoe said:


> I'm okay until Wednesday night
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish Marvel vs. Capcom 2 was playable via the PSN


----------



## Enishi (Apr 24, 2008)

> I'm more of a 2D fighter... I'll message you with games I'll play later ^^





> I wish Marvel vs. Capcom 2 was playable via the PSN



2D ... I'm planning on getting Super Street Fighter II Turbo HD, Street Fighter IV, BlazBlue and TEH MOST IMPORTANT OF ALL... The King of Fighter XII ^__^.

... But I'll have to wait a good chunck of time till they come out :/.

I'm more into 2D fighters than 3D in fact.... The only 3D Fighters I like are Tekken and Specially Soul Calibur... and those to happened to come earlier than the 2D ones xD. The only one that probably will come later than those 2D games I mentioned is Tekken 6  .

"I'm sorry I was born..." LMFAO xD


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 25, 2008)

I like the new which.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 25, 2008)

I need to read chapter 48 



Enishi said:


> aaaaww... this FFIX chatting feels so good... everyone seems to dislike FFIX -_-... but for me, it's one of the only three FFs I like (VI, VII and IX), the rest numbered FFs lack hatred IMO :/.
> 
> And I also liked Steiner, Vivi and Freija (in that order  )
> 
> Anyways... Beatrix owns hard... Guillotine



Those are my favourite FFs  Terra <3


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 25, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> gabzilla- i took cam shots and posted uploaded ch 48, so you can check it out.



Where did you post them?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 25, 2008)

He/she linked them a handful of pages back. But yeh... for a smart guy... Ox didn't see that coming? -_-

Wasn't it stated that they willingly betrayed Shibusen?


----------



## Zoe (Apr 25, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Wasn't it stated that they willingly betrayed Shibusen?




*Spoiler*: __ 



They left willingly, but Kim had her doubts.  Mosquito took care of that by brainwashing them.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 25, 2008)

I like Mosquito 



Iijyanaika said:


> what about .zip files?



That I can open.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 25, 2008)

Tu no cuentas... a ti te gustan todos


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 25, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Tu no cuentas... a ti te gustan todos



No es mi culpa que todos sean grandiosos


----------



## Enishi (Apr 25, 2008)

> Tu no cuentas... a ti te gustan todos



Eso ha sonado tan jodidamente mal que ni me voy a molestar en decir nada.... xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

ay que me lol 

atjum.. So, now they are focusing on noob meisters or something? .... I'm still on chapter 25 (The last translated one :3)


----------



## Zoe (Apr 25, 2008)

Enishi said:


> atjum.. So, now they are focusing on noob meisters or something? .... I'm still on chapter 25 (The last translated one :3)



They haven't really been in focus, but Ookubo is slowly integrating them into the story.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess the gap left by B*S is so big that he has to use two people to replace him


----------



## Enishi (Apr 25, 2008)

WAIT WHAT?????????


*Spoiler*: __ 



YOU MEAN THAT NO MORE BLACK*STAR???????????? TELL ME WHATTHEHELL HAPPENED!!!!!!!! 




RABBID FANBOY MODE OMGOMGOMG!!!!!!


----------



## Zoe (Apr 25, 2008)

^ 


*Spoiler*: __ 



He's just been absent cause he and Tsubaki needed to learn how to control Masamune's sword.


----------



## Enishi (Apr 25, 2008)

phew... thank god... now I feel relieved... ^_^.

For a moment, I felt like DIEING and DESPAIR 

whaaaaaaatever... thanks for the response :3!!


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 25, 2008)

Where can one go about aquiring these later chapters or at the very least the raws of untranslated chapters


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 25, 2008)

Here you go, Glokta:  Boeing


BTW, Zoe. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought Black Star and Tsubaki went undercover at the Asura Academy.  That or I was seeing things.

BTW, Tsubaki.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 25, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> BTW, Zoe.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nope


*Spoiler*: _chapter 46_ 



They're at Tsubaki's family compound




New avvy


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah, I got that from the raws and Zoe's trans of like 46 or 47, whichever it was... he just needs to be more diligent with that pot


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 26, 2008)

if you check out ch 48
*Spoiler*: __ 



he's back in mode: badassness


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 26, 2008)

I need these other chapters translated pronto


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Just found this thread =) I am currently on chapter 3 trying to catch up


----------



## RODtheTV (Apr 26, 2008)

I just got done 25 and I feel like the dude from Pans labyrinth would hang out with Kishin on the weekends


----------



## Enishi (Apr 26, 2008)

*HOLD IT !!!*



> Iijyanaika




*Spoiler*: __ 



YOU MEAN THAT BLACKSTAR IS BACK IN UBBERBADASS MODE IN CHAPTER 48??????? GIIIIIIIVE MEEEEEEEEE LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINK IF THAT'S TRUE >_<




Another thing for everyone and their mothers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I saw a fanart of the 3 new characters... : 

- Ox looks like a japanese middle aged man that faps to loli.... DISGUSTING... It's the first time that I don't like a character in SE -_- .... I hope that, at least, his personality isn't disgusting... -_-

- The black guy with the gloves looks ok. The gloves itselves looks awesome :3.

- The chick with the.... broomstick???... Looks very good ^_^. Desing weise is my fave of the three  ^_^. In fact, I already have one fanart of ther :3.




And that's all :3


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 26, 2008)

He's back... and he's screwing everyone over at the same time. They were so cautious not to set off any alarms... and he sets them ALL off, lol.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 27, 2008)

I posted the trans for 42 @ MH.  I'll probably get 43 done tomorrow so I have the rest of the week for other things >_>


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 27, 2008)

Enishi said:


> *HOLD IT !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 really! Could you post it under a spoiler link? I was kind of thinking they'd all be kids. I thought they were students or something.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 27, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> really! Could you post it under a spoiler link? I was kind of thinking they'd all be kids. I thought they were students or something.



They are all kids.

They're on the cover of #10 here:


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 27, 2008)

aw, he's not that bad. I think they look really cool....the original trio is still better though...


----------



## Franckie (Apr 27, 2008)

I like the ending of chapter 48. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Blackstar is back.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 27, 2008)

Enishi said:


> PD: hey zoe... do you like volume 11 cover?



Of course 

I just posted 43.


*Spoiler*: _43_ 



Blair usually annoys me, but she's just sooooooo evil in this chapter   The whole Deus Ex Machina button segment cracked me up


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 27, 2008)

Hmmm. Stein could turn dark any second....


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 27, 2008)

Are there higher qualities of the covers?


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 27, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Hmmm. Stein could turn dark any second....



sometimes I think he already is


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 27, 2008)

Hm... What's with all the recent hype of this series? I'm curious...

How good is it? What would you compare it to? And is the anime any good?


----------



## Zoe (Apr 27, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> Hm... What's with all the recent hype of this series? I'm curious...
> 
> How good is it? What would you compare it to? *And is the anime any good?*



You answered your own question there.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 28, 2008)

The art is amazing and the music is great too. There isn't much of a story right now but it'll pick up. To be honest the story is't AMAZING but it's told well.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow...the anime version of this manga appears to be so much more popular. 

CAVEAT: I am just basing this on the number of manga thread posts vs. the number of anime thread posts.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 28, 2008)

I'd say that's usually the case.


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the raws. I visited Zoe's site but I'm exceptionally crap t using blogs or whatever it is so could someone explain how it's navigated or where the translations are to be found


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 28, 2008)

Blair 

Stein is already bad, but he can be worse. pek


----------



## Zoe (Apr 28, 2008)

Glokta said:


> Thanks for the raws. I visited Zoe's site but I'm exceptionally crap t using blogs or whatever it is so could someone explain how it's navigated or where the translations are to be found



Use MH instead.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 28, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Blair
> 
> Stein is already bad, but he can be worse. pek


I swear to gawd Gab, if you start whoring Soul Eater with your type of fanarts (non-GAR-Epic), I will spam up your DA pages.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 28, 2008)

zoe check out your PM, i think i might have some goodies if you're interested


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 28, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> I swear to gawd Gab, if you start whoring Soul Eater with your type of fanarts (non-GAR-Epic), I will spam up your DA pages.



I'm already whoring Soul Eater. Sorry D:

Working on the crack. I just need to finish my school projects before loading them. Will you be able to forgive me? D:


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 28, 2008)

There better be some Stein x Medusa


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 28, 2008)

Gabz you're doing soul eater fanart O_o *explodes*


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 28, 2008)

Guys I can't find the raw for ch 42. Does anyone have a link?


----------



## Cold (Apr 28, 2008)

a basic punch

If its out they have it up.  Just watch out for the dreaded pop-ups.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 28, 2008)

man this manga must be really popular with the number of people wanting to read the raws, usually even some die hard fans wait for trans


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 28, 2008)

A question if I may ask it's clear that all the weapons who make it to Death Scythe status remain in business even after Shinigami replaces them but what happens to technicians and weapons who fail. I seriousley doubt all of them are in the Academy teaching so I suppose they must be working with Technician-less weapons somewhere or other


----------



## Zoe (Apr 28, 2008)

That's my guess.  Since the other Death Scythes are in charge of other parts of the world, I'm assuming they have people working under them.


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 28, 2008)

When training it seems the weapon is subordinate to the technician but then once it's done the technician becomes subordinate to a weapon seeing as Death scythes are running the show.

Anyway the lady of African descent acting as the nurse is she a weapon and if so is she the crossbow zombie guy was carrying in one of the raws


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 28, 2008)

i still dont get how at least two of the death scythes could refuse shinigami's order to assemble


----------



## Zoe (Apr 28, 2008)

Glokta said:


> Anyway the lady of African descent acting as the nurse is she a weapon and if so is she the crossbow zombie guy was carrying in one of the raws




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's Naigs (or however it should be spelled).  She actually had a cameo in her weapon form earlier.

The crossbow is the Death Scythe Yumi.


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 28, 2008)

What type of weapon is she?



> i still dont get how at least two of the death scythes could refuse shinigami's order to assemble



I suppose they were otherwise engaged and I can't see what Shinigami can do about it since he can't leave the city and beat some sense into them and he can't exactly send his strongest lieutenants after them in these desperate times.

It's going to be seven ages and a day till this comes up on the anime let's hope the don't pull a Zetsubou Sensei on us and drop the anime as well because I barely drug myself out of the pit of despair that induced


----------



## Zoe (Apr 28, 2008)

Glokta said:


> What type of weapon is she?



Knife

1234567890


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 28, 2008)

What a wally I am that should have been apparent but I guess when you look for twists the blindingly obvious can suprise you


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 29, 2008)

why are they all called death scythes if the majority of weapons are not actually scythes


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 29, 2008)

It was explained that it was more of an honorary title for those who passed the qualifications.   The only true Death Scythe is Spirit.


I can't wait until Shinigami-sama manages to find a way to leave the city and wields Spirit in battle.  I bet it's going to be awesome.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 29, 2008)

yea id like to see shingami in action again


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 29, 2008)

ch 26, awesome. The new villian is again, awesome. I like her better than medusa. Also I really like the cover pg for this chapter, with all the kids at like a cafe shop or something. They actually looked like a bunch of normal teenagers hanging around, it was nice.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 29, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> Also I really like the cover pg for this chapter, with all the kids at like a cafe shop or something. They actually looked like a bunch of normal teenagers hanging around, it was nice.



Yeah, this is my favorite cover.  It captures the personalities of the main four perfectly--Black Star is annoying Maka, Maka and Soul are sitting really close <3, and Kid just seems happy to be there


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 29, 2008)

Haha, I like how Liz and Tsubaki are just out on their own.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 29, 2008)

Zoe said:


> Yeah, this is my favorite cover.  It captures the personalities of the main four perfectly--Black Star is annoying Maka, Maka and Soul are sitting really close <3, and Kid just seems happy to be there



Maka and soul are indeed adorable. Kid is so pugnacious, I bet it's the first time he's ever had friends like that before.  I still kinda wished the mangaka developed the friendships between the trio a little slower but hey what evs.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 29, 2008)

Good chapter....Shinigami looks as awesome as ever.


----------



## Enishi (Apr 29, 2008)

> Good chapter....Shinigami looks as awesome as ever.



True. Also, I liked seeing him trashtalking... it was awesome .

We need to see more of young Shinigami-sama


----------



## Masurao (Apr 29, 2008)

Enishi said:


> True. Also, I liked seeing him trashtalking... it was awesome .
> 
> We need to see more of young Shinigami-sama



I lol'ed @ Headbut of love.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 30, 2008)

Enishi said:


> True. Also, I liked seeing him trashtalking... it was awesome .
> 
> We need to see more of young Shinigami-sama



QFT.   Young Shinigami-sama was indeed one bad mofo.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 30, 2008)

if anyone is interested in the soul eater drama cd, i have it uploaded. throw me a line, and i'll send the link your way. i didn't take any pics of the cover and such, but later when i have more time, there's some beginning pics of the chapter.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 30, 2008)

question, something ive been wondering about for a while, when Law is talking about God is he refering to God or to Shinigami


----------



## Cold (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't believe he's praying to Shinigami.  That would kind of make Kid Jesus, and I don't think that's where they're going.


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 30, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> question, something ive been wondering about for a while, when Law is talking about God is he refering to God or to Shinigami



Seems to me he either thinks of Shinigami as the earthly agent of God or he randomly switches from the Christian god to Shinigami for no apparent reason.

I suppose Soul is now going to start training in order to be that powerful on his own so that he's not useless when Maka's incapacitated. 

As for Arachne nothing she's done so far makes her look even half as impressive as Medusa

On a side not is Shinigami just an unusually strong Technician or is it a heriditary title with hieghtened abilities being passed on hence Kid not needing to have a weapon or collect souls because no matter how great other technicians are he'll become Shinigami come what may


----------



## Zoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Glokta said:


> On a side not is Shinigami just an unusually strong Technician or is it a heriditary title with hieghtened abilities being passed on hence Kid not needing to have a weapon or collect souls because no matter how great other technicians are he'll become Shinigami come what may



I'm going with hereditary.


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 30, 2008)

Seems kinda silly since as great as Kid is I wouldn't call him the best even among the students


----------



## Zoe (Apr 30, 2008)

He's plenty powerful.  He just has mental issues that get in the way.

Besides, he's demonstrated abilities that the others haven't.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Black Star is supposed to be the most proficient technician without a weapon... and Kidd beats his face in later on in hand-to-hand.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 30, 2008)

i figured shingamis in se are similar to those in bleach in that there not human, there there on thing


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 30, 2008)

Na, Shinigami's in Bleach are human souls that had spiritual powers that allowed them to become Shinigamis.   But Shinigamis in Soul Eater appear to be a different race altogether.  (Come to think of it, wonder why there isn't more?  )


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 30, 2008)

Cover love <3

Did I mention Shinigami-sama is awesome?


----------



## Zoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> (Come to think of it, wonder why there isn't more?  )



Why would there be more?  In the traditional grim reaper concept, there's only one.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 30, 2008)

Was the third Gorgon Sister ever mentioned?


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 30, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Was BS in badass ninja mode or standard I'm #1 mode?


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 30, 2008)

He looks hot and raepable. Though I'm gonna change him in favour of molested Soul <3

No mention of the third sister? Interesting.


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 30, 2008)

Glokta said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Was BS in badass ninja mode or standard I'm #1 mode?



He was being serious.


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmm, well either way considering Shinigami is 800 at a minimum I doubt Kid's going to have to sit in the big man's chair giving him plenty of time to get uberer(if that's a word)


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 30, 2008)

Can you imagine Kid being in charge of Shibusen?


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 30, 2008)

It's easier than imagining Black Star in charge of it D:


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 30, 2008)

Now, _that_ would be awesome. 

Though I vote Stein for head of Shibusen


----------



## dark0samurai (Apr 30, 2008)

hey pplz, i need you advise, i read part of the first chapter...well 00 and i was wondering if i shud carry on with it, it seems interesting with the concept of sprits like sharman king and bleach, shud I carry on reading this?


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes. Read it. Watch it. Highly recommended.


----------



## dark0samurai (Apr 30, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Yes. Read it. Watch it. Highly recommended.



Thanks, cheers, I will continue xD


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 30, 2008)

Just as planned.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 1, 2008)

do you ever get to see kid's mother, that might answer some question regarding the shinigami thing?


----------



## Enishi (May 1, 2008)

> do you ever get to see kid's mother, that might answer some question regarding the shinigami thing?



As far as chapter volume 8 covers, no.

I didn't saw anything past that, sorry ^_^


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Just as planned.





That's how you do it.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 1, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Was the third Gorgon Sister ever mentioned?



Not yet.   Okubo is most likely going to saving her for a future villian.

But I'm wondering why he didn't name Arachnae after the other gorgon's,  Stheino and Euryale?   Instead he uses another greek legendary monsters.

So in that case, bets are that *Circe* will be the name of the third sister.   And she will probably be the one to convert Stein to the dark side.



Zoe said:


> Why would there be more?  In the traditional grim reaper concept, there's only one.



Well if they were keeping with tradition, Kid wouldn't exist.   Afterall Shinigami-sama is immortal.  

Which means that Kid isn't Shinigami's true son.


----------



## Zoe (May 1, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> But I'm wondering why he didn't name Arachnae after the other gorgon's,  Stheino and Euryale?   Instead he uses another greek legendary monsters.



I think he abandoned that in favor of sticking with the animal theme for the witches.

Speaking of...
*Spoiler*: _44_ 



which animal is our favorite traitor-witch then?






Tyrannos said:


> Which means that Kid isn't Shinigami's true son.



Which goes back to Iijyanaika's theory :amazed


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

What traitor witch? o-o


----------



## Tsuchikami (May 1, 2008)

I have watched the 1st Episode and I like it very much. I will also read the manga, so I can look whats better. But I think the Manga is allways a little better then the ongiong Anime ^^


----------



## Zoe (May 1, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> What traitor witch? o-o



Oh, I thought you were following the raws?


*Spoiler*: _44_ 



Kim


----------



## Tyrannos (May 1, 2008)

Zoe said:


> I think he abandoned that in favor of sticking with the animal theme for the witches.
> 
> Speaking of...
> *Spoiler*: _44_
> ...



Ah, indeed.  Which does make me believe more that the Third Sister is indeed Circe, who does have an animal theme.  Though I'm wondering if the Pig theme will be retained or her theme would be something more ominous.  



Zoe said:


> Which goes back to Iijyanaika's theory :amazed



Yep.  And if that is the case, it could explain why Asura looks like Kid.  Which means he is Kid's real father and Shinigami-sama adopted him.

How much of a Mind-F that would be if it should go down that way.


----------



## Zoe (May 1, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Yep.  And if that is the case, it could explain why Asura looks like Kid.  Which means he is Kid's real father and Shinigami-sama adopted him.
> 
> How much of a Mind-F that would be if it should go down that way.



Well, I firmly believe Kid, at the very least, isn't a full human.  There are too many things about him that are unhuman-like.


----------



## Yulwei (May 1, 2008)

Such as?

Anyway what is this theory of which you speak


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 1, 2008)

wanna hear something wacky, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



what if kidd is the third witch. being that his origins are questionable, since mommy hasn't been mentionedm and asura seems to have this uncanny resmeblance(no one else seems to look like each other in this manga).

shinigami never had a fit when talking with medusa about the 3 witches at shibusen. it may or may not create a rift in the group dynamics if everyone finds out(especially kidd) that he's a witch.  




1 week till ch49


----------



## Yulwei (May 1, 2008)

I've yet to see any male witches and seeing as Shinigami's been masked throughout the manga there's no way we can say he looks nothing like Kid. If anything the white highlights in their hair could be indicative of the nature of their souls and Asura has them because consuming so many good souls has made him Shinigami like in nature.


----------



## Zoe (May 1, 2008)

Glokta said:


> Such as?




*Spoiler*: __ 



His eyes (yeah, it's anime, but...), his body rejecting foreign substances, there was something about the sand/heat not doing anything to him either, absorbing souls.

There have been instances where Kid has "Because I'm a Shinigami... [something about his body]."






Glokta said:


> Anyway what is this theory of which you speak



See Iijyanaika's post below yours


----------



## gabzilla (May 1, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Not yet.   Okubo is most likely going to saving her for a future villian.



I know. And that is gonna be awesome. Medusa is already scary. Arachne is even worse. I bet the third sister is going to be even better.



Tyrannos said:


> But I'm wondering why he didn't name Arachnae after the other gorgon's,  Stheino and Euryale?   Instead he uses another greek legendary monsters.
> 
> So in that case, bets are that *Circe* will be the name of the third sister.   And she will probably be the one to convert Stein to the dark side.



I agree with Zoe, I think he was more interested in the animal theme than the Gorgon one. 

I wonder which is the animal he will use for the third sisters.

Maybe a cat?


----------



## Cold (May 1, 2008)

I'm betting the third sister will be a bat.  Blair's got the cat role in the bag, though you can never have too many cats.


----------



## gabzilla (May 1, 2008)

You can never have enough catgirls 

A bat would make sense. Besides, Soul Eater has pumpkins, witches, mummies, werewolves, frankensteins... it's missing a Dracula.


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

Zoe said:


> Oh, I thought you were following the raws?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _44_
> ...



I am... but I didn't think she was a witch...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Isn't she just a technician? o_O




EDIT: It'd be strange if Kidd was a witch... as of now all witches have been female (going for accuracy, it seems )


----------



## Zoe (May 1, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I am... but I didn't think she was a witch...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nope!


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

How the hell did she fool everyone? >_>

How does one fool SHINIGAMI? Maybe he's not as awesome as we believe


----------



## Yulwei (May 1, 2008)

Shinigami never sparked me as all knowing just influencial, experienced and powerful. He was fooled by Medusa as well wasn't he


----------



## gabzilla (May 1, 2008)

Arachne also fooler him.

He is still awesome, though.


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

Well, Arachne and Medusa are implied to be disgustingly strong witches... this other one is just a runt.

I mean


*Spoiler*: __ 




if Spirit can tell that the cabaret girls are witches, you'd think Shinigami could tell if a kid was a witch (I doubt they could use that soul concealing ability that well -_-


----------



## Zoe (May 1, 2008)

I'm so dense, I just now realized that Marie's eyepatch has a lightning bolt on it.


----------



## PhantomX (May 1, 2008)

That doesn't make you dense, it just means you don't have an eye for details


----------



## Kakashisensay (May 1, 2008)

Shinigami has no eyes, lol.


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 1, 2008)

you all are saying you haven't seen a male witch??? 

*Spoiler*: __ 



what about free? granted he's an immortal and werewolf. BUT he's got maba's eye, and casts spells. so yeah


----------



## Zoe (May 1, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> you all are saying you haven't seen a male witch???
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Isn't Mosquito one too?


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 1, 2008)

Zoe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Mosquito one too?




*Spoiler*: __ 



i don't remember him casting any spells though........can't remember, BUT, that may be another!




and yes, medusa is awesome


----------



## Enishi (May 1, 2008)

Well, male witch sounds.... wrong xD.

I think we should be using the term "warlock" better


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 2, 2008)

ther?s nothing wrong with calling a male a witch.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 2, 2008)

Witch is suppose to be used for both a male and female, but it does feel kind of wierd. I like using wizard or something.


----------



## gabzilla (May 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



didn't the werewolf have the eye of a witch, but that wouldn't make him a witch. I don't think Mosquito is one >_>


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2008)

I don't think Mosquito is one either...

and no... just having a body part of a witch wouldn't make you a witch... you wouldn't have a witch's soul just because you stole one of their body parts.

See, gabby and I think alike... obv it's our latino souls resonating!


----------



## dark0samurai (May 2, 2008)

why is epsiode 2 so damn funny? xD


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2008)

Wrong thread, you fool! 

But it's because Black Star is win


----------



## dark0samurai (May 2, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Wrong thread, you fool!
> 
> But it's because Black Star is win



arhhh crud -__-

AYE xD


----------



## gabzilla (May 2, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I don't think Mosquito is one either...
> 
> and no... just having a body part of a witch wouldn't make you a witch... you wouldn't have a witch's soul just because you stole one of their body parts.
> 
> See, gabby and I think alike... obv it's our latino souls resonating!





No, body parts shouldn't be enough.


----------



## Yulwei (May 2, 2008)

Well Free isn't a Witch anyway he's an immortal and who knows how the rules apply to them


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 2, 2008)

the fact that he casts spells is what's counting him as a partial witch(original witch of course not). if he didn't have the eye, he wouldn't have been able to hold everyone at the party eh. 

it's all semantics. fact of the matter. someone holds a gun, doesn't make them a marksmith/cowboy/etc. but once they shoot you, doesn't really matter in the end, cause you're s.o.l. 

wolf witch?


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2008)

He's just a werewolf... who's to say werewolves can't have magical abilities? Blair is a cat, and she can transform into a woman at will and cast an array of spells, but she quite clearly stated she wasn't a witch.


----------



## Enishi (May 2, 2008)

Also, like Phantom and gabi said, one part =/= being something.

An example:

Is Edward Elric from FMA a robot since he has some mechanic parts?

NO 

The same applies, IMO, here, having a witchs eye that gives you the power to cast certain spells just means that: that you can cast certain spells.

Because, I think that Free could ALWAYS cast those ice spells... the only thing the eye gives him is the spatial magic and that magic cannon that he shoots out of his mouth  (In fact, you can clearly see that the eyes only activates with those attacks. While, when he casts ice spells, the eye does nothing ^_^)).


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 2, 2008)

blair is a witch! i won't accept seeing people here being into bestialityas well as the fish market guy

*runs back to the bathhouse * 

what's FMA?


----------



## Enishi (May 2, 2008)

> what's FMA?



Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## Zoe (May 2, 2008)

Ritual posted chapter 48!! X3


I'm in the middle of 38 right now, but I'll get to 48 right after that X3


*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG, Black Star is such an idiot


----------



## gabzilla (May 2, 2008)

Thank you Zoe! X3


*Spoiler*: __ 



*squeals* coverlovecoverlovecoverlove

I don't know what's going on. But I see molestation. 

Death Star is an idiot and I still love him.


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2008)

Didn't IlijlongnameIcan'tspell post a camshot of this chap already?


----------



## Zoe (May 2, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> *squeals* coverlovecoverlovecoverlove



Yes! X3

I'm gonna play around with it and try to make a wallpaper.  These scans aren't in very high quality though 



PhantomX said:


> Didn't IlijlongnameIcan'tspell post a camshot of this chap already?



Not of every page  X3


----------



## Zoe (May 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _38_ 



Marie and BJ crack me up 

So Marie's power definitely has something to do with electricity.  How annoying that they say she used her weapon form before but never showed it.

Can't say I really care for Black Star in the chapters in the 30's...  but I guess that's the point?


----------



## gabzilla (May 2, 2008)

Zoe said:


> Yes! X3
> 
> I'm gonna play around with it and try to make a wallpaper.  These scans aren't in very high quality though



Wallpaper? 



Zoe said:


> *Spoiler*: _38_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Marie is awesome 

I didn't understand why Kid kicked his ass and Black Star fought. o_o


----------



## PhantomX (May 2, 2008)

I got the impression that Black Star was just being a dick.


----------



## Zoe (May 2, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Wallpaper?



It will probably be too small to look good at the resolution of my last one, but I'll give it a try :\



gabzilla said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't understand why Kid kicked his ass and Black Star fought. o_o




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah... he's getting messed up.

Kid is proving to be quite observant.


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 2, 2008)

his inadequacies and self loathing got the best of him, and he was put in his place. hence why they took a little vacation of sorts

it's good to see him back to his old self

YA-HOOOOOOO


----------



## Zoe (May 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _48_ 




Yumi has Byakugan 




Edit: I had nothing better to do, so the trans is done


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 3, 2008)

I just started reading this manga (on chapter 10). It wonderfully funny and the artwork reminds me of early D.Gray-man style, with more funk.

It's amazingly addicting, and the characers are superb. Also even though this is the manga section the Anime's animation quality is also top-notch


----------



## Enishi (May 3, 2008)

I couldn't resist and looked at 48 raw

THE
LAST
TWO
PAGES

         

I need a wallpaper out of that NOW >.<

PD: Zoe, Phantom... won't any of you buy GTA IV?... I got it yesterday, and it would be awesome to play with you guys ;/


----------



## Gary (May 3, 2008)

wait so many chapters are out ?


----------



## spaZ (May 3, 2008)

The raws...


----------



## Gary (May 3, 2008)

i ment scans ?


----------



## spaZ (May 3, 2008)

This manga wasn't touched for a couple of years so yeah its going to be far behind. And  we mahou-x are working on catching up, but theres still a crap load of chapters so it takes a while.


----------



## Zoe (May 3, 2008)

Enishi said:


> I couldn't resist and looked at 48 raw
> 
> THE
> LAST
> ...





You are such a B*S freak

Hopefully somebody else still makes an HQ scan or we finally get back on track with the volume scans... the quality this time was pretty low :\



Enishi said:


> PD: Zoe, Phantom... won't any of you buy GTA IV?... I got it yesterday, and it would be awesome to play with you guys ;/



Sorry, I don't play games like GTA ^^


----------



## spaZ (May 3, 2008)

Well theres interest now since my teams working on it and pretty much getting a chapter out every week. Though since coolx is pretty busy with school I might just typesetting it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 3, 2008)

I wonder what would happen in Shibusen if someone like Zaraki showed up. He'd be a tough soul to get. *ideas for OBD*


----------



## Zoe (May 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _39, 40_ 



Geez, these two chapters pained me, particularly 40 ;_;

And Stein looked so good in these chapters...

I'm a little worried about Maka.  I think she'll be the next person whose Soul Perception will evolve.  That must be why Medusa wants to keep her close in 48.




Enishi>
You're making it hard to not spam this thread >_<  I play puzzle games too~~  And I'll be all over SSHD when the online multiplayer expansion hits


----------



## PhantomX (May 4, 2008)

Zoe, you addict


----------



## Zoe (May 4, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Zoe, you addict



Meh, I'm done 


(for now)


----------



## Freija (May 4, 2008)

I need moar soul eater , Arachne is hot.


----------



## Mori` (May 4, 2008)

so I lasted about 4 days telling myself I wouldn't read the manga D:


----------



## Freija (May 4, 2008)

Haha, a guy in my class actually recommended this manga to me after the first chap was released raw  gotta love going in a nerd school


----------



## Enishi (May 4, 2008)

> so I lasted about 4 days telling myself I wouldn't read the manga D:



LOL, I lasted a week... ... xDDDDD


----------



## Zoe (May 4, 2008)

All remaining chapter scripts are now up at MH...


----------



## spaZ (May 4, 2008)

LOL I don't know what his problem was he just suddenly quit saying something about the admins being power hungry :S


----------



## Felix (May 4, 2008)

Zoe said:


> All remaining chapter scripts are now up at MH...



So it's just the Typesetting and QC that is left?


----------



## Zoe (May 4, 2008)

spaZ said:


> LOL I don't know what his problem was he just suddenly quit saying something about the admins being power hungry :S



internet = serious business


----------



## Enishi (May 4, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by spaZ View Post
> LOL I don't know what his problem was he just suddenly quit saying something about the admins being power hungry
> 
> internet = serious business





No, seriously... what are you guys talking about??? ... i'm totally lost here lulz


----------



## Zoe (May 4, 2008)

Don't be lazy, just go to MH and check it out yourself 

I don't think I've ever seen him post here, but he posts on AS occasionally.


----------



## Enishi (May 4, 2008)

> Don't be lazy, just go to MH and check it out yourself
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen him post here, but he posts on AS occasionally.



meh, doesn't matter if it is MH stuff... I don't enter there anyways o,o... xD


----------



## spaZ (May 5, 2008)

He was the translator for this manga at mahou-x, but he suddenly just quit and I really don't see why, but I kind of understand why he did.


----------



## Enishi (May 5, 2008)

> He was the translator for this manga at mahou-x, but he suddenly just quit and I really don't see why, but I kind of understand why he did.



That means there isn't any translator for Soul Eater right now???

Sucks :/... I would love to know japanese and help ... -_-


----------



## spaZ (May 5, 2008)

Even if we don't theres still like 13 chapters translated ahead of us. And I am almost done 27 typeset so it should be out tomorrow.


----------



## Mori` (May 5, 2008)

I shall get my lurk on for it ^_^


----------



## Mider T (May 5, 2008)

So in Japan, it's a new chapter each month right?


----------



## PhantomX (May 5, 2008)

Yes. It's monthly, and they're currently at 48, not 40.


----------



## Mider T (May 5, 2008)

Anybody got links to the RAWs?  And when's the next one set to be released?


----------



## Zoe (May 5, 2008)

MangaHelpers is usually the first place to find the raws.

New issue comes out on the 12th, but it always takes forever to get scanned.


----------



## Hisoka (May 5, 2008)

Finally I caught up XD

I have to say I thought the pacing was slow but its getting good now XD Although I am still not sure about the power levels in this manga


----------



## spaZ (May 5, 2008)

I am going to try and get 28 out tomorrow to


----------



## Enishi (May 5, 2008)

> I am going to try and get 28 out tomorrow to



Damn it Spaz.... BE MY HUSBAND! 

So... I remember that this weekend there was a conversation about if Mosquito was a witch or no... well, I think it's now confirmed: his soul is an "aging monster soul". And judging from his name and those fangs he shows when he takes Angela, i'm 99,9% sure that he's a vampire .

And Seringan is amazin . I did knew what his weapon form is... but I didn't knew that she had an additional ability like that . Awesome! ^_^. 

Very good chapter . But the next is gonna beat it  xD


----------



## Hisoka (May 5, 2008)

Just read the 27th =)

Guys how would yuo rank them in power: Maka, Black Star & Kid

Cause I am still trying to figure it out


----------



## gabzilla (May 5, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Just read the 27th =)
> 
> Guys how would yuo rank them in power: Maka, Black Star & Kid
> 
> Cause I am still trying to figure it out



I'd say:
- Kid
- Black Star
- Maka


----------



## Enishi (May 5, 2008)

> - Kid
> - Black Star
> - Maka



Same here.

Well.... Maybe Insane Maka would be even above Kid... but that isn't her at all so  xD


----------



## Zoe (May 5, 2008)

I agree with that order.

However, Maka has the most to grow, so according to shonen rules, that means she'll ended pwning them all


----------



## Enishi (May 5, 2008)

> However, Maka has the most to grow, so according to shonen rules, that means she'll ended pwning them all



Well, no wonder she's the main character 

Sadly, that'll mean that BlackStar will be the weakest in the end :/... oh well. I'll always love him anyways ^_^


----------



## Ral (May 5, 2008)

I go from the Manga to Anime. I enjoy this series very much considering all of the pervertive things that happen xD.


----------



## Hisoka (May 5, 2008)

Yup I agree I thought it would be like that too, just wanted to make sure its not just me! =)


----------



## Zoe (May 5, 2008)

Enishi said:


> Sadly, that'll mean that BlackStar will be the weakest in the end :/... oh well. I'll always love him anyways ^_^




*Spoiler*: _serious bit_ 



I know it's highly unlikely, but sometimes I wonder if B*S will really make it to the end.  He's actually gotten the most backstory out of the characters, and he's always the first to display new powers.  I don't know how much further Ookubo can take him after the whole youtou thing.


----------



## Majeh (May 5, 2008)

how many scanned chapters r there?


----------



## Enishi (May 5, 2008)

^^What!? O_O


*Spoiler*: __ 



Do you mean that you think he'll die!!!??? Fuck... don't scare me Zoe :/... He doesn't have much room to improve further than Youtou mode... but hell... maybe he still can learn more hand to hand moves appart from Death Star Big Wave (A few more tricks, Like Stein for example), more Youtou Mode attacks... I don't know, just don't scare me :/. Kid, for example, doesn't have room for improvement either... he's already at max since the begining of the series IMO.


----------



## Zoe (May 5, 2008)

Enishi said:


> ^^What!? O_O
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



While Kid doesn't have much room for improvement, I don't think we've seen everything he has to offer.  Plus, we hardly know anything about his background.

I do think it's unlikely that B*S will be killed off, but I think he may fade into the background :\


----------



## faithless (May 5, 2008)

The 4th Episode was wonderful!


----------



## Hisoka (May 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Well I think they all come out with new powers anyway so he will probably get a power up every now and then but obviously not as much as he has been up to now


----------



## Enishi (May 5, 2008)

Damn Zoe... now you got me all depressed... 

But... but there's still the third round vs a certain someone... They can leave that for the end or something >_<


----------



## Kakashisensay (May 5, 2008)

Oh snap, more mifune!


----------



## PhantomX (May 5, 2008)

Zoe said:


> *Spoiler*: _serious bit_
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's highly unlikely, but sometimes I wonder if B*S will really make it to the end.  He's actually gotten the most backstory out of the characters, and he's always the first to display new powers.  I don't know how much further Ookubo can take him after the whole youtou thing.



He still needs a Soul Resonance ability w/ Tsubaki... once he gets that... it's game over for everyone


----------



## Tash (May 5, 2008)

Not sure if I should put it in spoilers but oh well.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Black Star had a very Natsu-ish moment this chapter. He walks in the place, randomly destroys shit and just starts fighting random people to get revenger for his comrade. I loved it. Somehow I'm getting the feeling that the two witch sisters are going to meet before this arc ends. And were those scrapped character designs at the end of the chapter?


----------



## Zoe (May 5, 2008)

Swajio said:


> And were those scrapped character designs at the end of the chapter?



That's a normal thing he puts in at the end of the volumes.


----------



## Enishi (May 5, 2008)

> He still needs a Soul Resonance ability w/ Tsubaki... once he gets that... it's game over for everyone



Mmmmm... it seems like a normal Tsubaki Mode... but I fear the BlackStar & Tsubaki Resonance ability is Youtou Mode.... or, at least, it will be a technique that can only be done while in Youtou Mode or something.... well... since he already returned, we'll know soon enough .

Also, if youtou mode isn't their resonance ability.... yeah.... it's fucking game over, because:

Maka & Soul = Witch Hunter
Kid & Thompson Sisters = Death Penalty

IMO, Youtou Mode is as good as those two... wich means a Resonance Ability at this point would totally pawn  xD.

Damn Phantom, you got me all fired up nao X3

And yeah Swaijo... all this nakama revenge stuff makes me love BlackStar EVEN MORE >.<... He's a fucking true frined damnit X3 .


----------



## PhantomX (May 5, 2008)

Youtou mode is pretty unremarkable and unexciting, it just allows more options because it's essentially two weapons in one... he needs some super move still.


----------



## Tash (May 5, 2008)

@Zoe: He does? This is the first time I'm seeing it. Kidd with all white hair took me off guard personally.

@Enishi: That, "Get-things-done" attitude is why he's one of my favorites.

And Sou's pimp jacket suits him.


----------



## Zoe (May 5, 2008)

You know, we were talking about names a while ago, and it just now occured to me to look up Maka's last name 

Albarn = Damon Albarn, totally makes sense with so many people comparing the style to Gorillaz



Swajio said:


> @Zoe: He does? This is the first time I'm seeing it. Kidd with all white hair took me off guard personally.



Yup, been there since the first volume.


----------



## Enishi (May 5, 2008)

> And Sou's pimp jacket suits him.



Yay!, I said this myself more than once, but new Soul look > old Soul look (IMO at least >.<)



> Youtou mode is pretty unremarkable and unexciting, it just allows more options because it's essentially two weapons in one... he needs some super move still.



Well, it acts like a katana and can use that cute Tsubaki shadow to do some things. The only thing it lacks is an actual finisher move (Like Maka/Soul Witch hunter moves Figure of Six and Figure of U (I don't remember if it was Figure or anything else... but you know what I'm talking about xD, Stein uses the "Figure of Six" or whatever move too). And Kid/Thompson sis. Death Penalty is, essentially, the finisher itself (That big ass energy shoot that leaves a lot of dust with the shinigami symbol form).

So, yeah, I think that BlackStar/Tsubaki need a finisher too... BUT one that is used into Youtou Mode, IMO.

Also, even if you say it's unremarkable and unexciting.... remember that apart from Mifune, I think no other character that BlackStar fought could keep up with Youtou Mode + Speed Star speed, wich is, at least, something  .

Who knows, maybe we'll see a kick ass finisher move based on shadows soon anough ... But it better be A W E S O M E XD.



> Albarn = Damon Albarn, totally makes sense with so many people comparing the style to Gorillaz



Well... Insane Maka is indeed VERY Gorillaz style xD


----------



## Tyrannos (May 6, 2008)

Tsubaki 

major 

Oh how much I wish there was no censoring.


----------



## Enishi (May 6, 2008)

Yay, I also noticed that pic.... she's so fucking hot there .... She's even prettier with her hair untied ^_^

simply faptastic ;D xD


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 6, 2008)

hmmm, didn't think about gorillaz. 

so now we know ookubo likes nine inch nails, nirvana, gorillaz. 

i'll probably go through my manga to see if i can spot anything else. there's gotta be other subtle references that aren't getting picked up, not like the obvious names

zoe-you should live in california, and you could help me


----------



## Mori` (May 6, 2008)

27 was a brilliant chapter, the stein/inner medusa stuff gets more and more interesting. The return of Mifune (woo) and stuff about his soul was excellent. Sid gettin' all neckcracker on some guards and then blackstar beating on a bunch of them was good too xD

these next batch of chapters look like they'll be very interesting.

--

oh also, if y'aint seen it check out yaks awesome set


----------



## Zoe (May 6, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> i'll probably go through my manga to see if i can spot anything else. there's gotta be other subtle references that aren't getting picked up, not like the obvious names



Hehe, I always thought the "Usher Hate Club" in volume 2 was about the singer, but then I read it again and saw it was something from the little shorts he puts in.



Iijyanaika said:


> zoe-you should live in california, and you could help me



I wish, then I could buy Gangan each month


----------



## Mider T (May 6, 2008)

Did you spoil yourself and read it?


----------



## Zoe (May 6, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Did you spoil yourself and read it?



I'm the one who translated it


----------



## Mider T (May 6, 2008)

Oh.  Would you mind translating Tora Dora and Shakugan no Shana please over at baka-tsuki?


----------



## PhantomX (May 6, 2008)

Lol, Mider T... the amount of work needed for a manga vs. a novel is quite huge...


----------



## Mori` (May 6, 2008)

chapter 28 by ging


----------



## PhantomX (May 6, 2008)

God... I absolutely hate when groups vulture others that have been ongoing for a while... Mahou-X has been working at a good pace, with good releases, why does this group have to try and usurp them now? :\


----------



## Roy Mustang (May 6, 2008)

new chapters need more stein


----------



## Mori` (May 6, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> God... I absolutely hate when groups vulture others that have been ongoing for a while... Mahou-X has been working at a good pace, with good releases, why does this group have to try and usurp them now? :\



standard fair on the whole when a series picks up a bigger fanbase and there's material left to be covered unfortunately D:


----------



## Mider T (May 6, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Lol, Mider T... the amount of work needed for a manga vs. a novel is quite huge...



It doesn't hurt to ask

Why do you hate usurping groups?  It should be the faster you get to read it, the better.


----------



## Mori` (May 6, 2008)

oh myder T, a man with no loyal T. Its a principles thing.

With that said, Gings release was pretty good and the chapter was excellent.


----------



## PhantomX (May 6, 2008)

It's more of a personal experience thing... I was working in a group doing HQ releases of a manga... and then some new group picks up at our last chapter at LQ, and all the fans go there... it sort of undermines your efforts and it feels like betrayal b/c you're so vested into this project and you like it so much.

This is indeed one of my favorite chapters... though I like a later fight of Mifune's more 

I wouldn't really care if say, Mahou-X or any other group was releasing once a month, dying or something along those lines... but they're doing 1-2 a week, easy.


----------



## Masurao (May 6, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Tsubaki
> 
> this
> 
> Oh how much I wish there was no censoring.



Ah yes Tsubaki, she is wonderful indeed. Good chapters, and it's god to see Mifune again.


----------



## Mori` (May 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _ch 28_ 



going a bit more into detail, what I really loved was the action sequences in this fight. Some of Mifunes stuff is brilliant and really fairly complex in how he uses his swords. The segment from 3 shining paths upto tsubaki going smoke bomb was really creative.


----------



## Felix (May 6, 2008)

I loved this chapter. Really well done
Man, even Dead, Sid is so badass 
I still think his Undead thing is a bit unexplained to be honest


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 6, 2008)

Black ☆ Star just got ownd... nothing else to say...


except that Tsubaki is of course a damn fine sword... if you know what I mean ...


----------



## PhantomX (May 6, 2008)

Felix said:


> I loved this chapter. Really well done
> Man, even Dead, Sid is so badass
> I still think his Undead thing is a bit unexplained to be honest



There are plenty of monsters running around... why can't he just be undead? I wouldn't put it past Stein to be able to turn people into zombies anyway


----------



## Masurao (May 6, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> *Spoiler*: _ch 28_
> 
> 
> 
> going a bit more into detail, what I really loved was the action sequences in this fight. Some of Mifunes stuff is brilliant and really fairly complex in how he uses his swords. The segment from 3 shining paths upto tsubaki going smoke bomb was really creative.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah..the infinite sword style "additional blows" was greatness. Maka looked especially cute in chapter 28 for some reason. Maybe it's just my inner fanboy..


----------



## Felix (May 6, 2008)

Mifunes' attack reminded me of Nejis 64 Triagram Palm Strike


----------



## gabzilla (May 6, 2008)

Mifune was awesome. Poor BlackStar 




Tsubaki


----------



## PhantomX (May 6, 2008)

Gabby... why did you ignore my pm requesting your set picture (redheads win)? 

Oh, and I found it really interesting that Tsubaki was a descendant of the original demon weapon that Arachne created... I sense that Arachne is going to be able to control her down the line, for more drama and such


----------



## gabzilla (May 6, 2008)

Sorry about that. But _that_ is the full picture. 


I really like the colors of the cover of volume 8.


----------



## Mori` (May 6, 2008)

those were some wicked colours and poses on the cover indeed



> I sense that Arachne is going to be able to control her down the line, for more drama and such



yus, I could see that happening ^^


----------



## gabzilla (May 6, 2008)

Mummy girl has pretty eyes


----------



## spaZ (May 6, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> God... I absolutely hate when groups vulture others that have been ongoing for a while... Mahou-X has been working at a good pace, with good releases, why does this group have to try and usurp them now? :\



Hes an ass, but 28 is done but I have to go right now will be back in a couple of hours with the release.


----------



## PhantomX (May 6, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Sorry about that. But _that_ is the full picture.



That's disappointing D:

All of the Soul Eater volume covers are win... my favorite is the one that has all the Death Scythes in it, though.


----------



## Niabingi (May 6, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> God... I absolutely hate when groups vulture others that have been ongoing for a while... Mahou-X has been working at a good pace, with good releases, why does this group have to try and usurp them now? :\



The irony... :rofl

I just caught up with this manga after leaving it for a long period due to slow releases but the amount of people with Soul Eater fan club sigs forced me to pick this back up.


----------



## Agmaster (May 6, 2008)

That's the true irony.  We all want to be the cool kid, finding things first.  But we want our stuff to be popular.


----------



## Tash (May 6, 2008)

I'm fangasming out of control right now. Mifune is a total beast.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 6, 2008)

^^^ I like how he talks too...his attitude is just PWNSOME.


----------



## Enishi (May 6, 2008)

I'll wait for the Mahou-X release, it's only a few hours sooo :3

This means that i'll comment later... But I already saw the RAW of this some weeks ago ;P. Still, I want to fucking know what's going on ;O

Mugen Ittoryu sure is badass 

... But you all... just you wait till BlackStar masters Youtou Mode... he'll totally rapestomp


----------



## Foolish Brother (May 6, 2008)

I really adored Mifune and why he is protecting Angela


----------



## Zoe (May 6, 2008)

<3 Mifune <3



Mider T said:


> Oh.  Would you mind translating Tora Dora and Shakugan no Shana please over at baka-tsuki?



Haha, sorry, I think I'll leave the novels for the pros ^^


----------



## gabzilla (May 6, 2008)

I'm the only one who doesn't like Angela very much? >>


----------



## Zoe (May 6, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> I'm the only one who doesn't like Angela very much? >>



I appreciate her for what she is--just there for the lulz (47).


----------



## Mori` (May 6, 2008)

what is there to not like about angela xD

she's an ickle cute witch =p


----------



## Mori` (May 6, 2008)

thanks spaz, much love for your release <3


----------



## PhantomX (May 6, 2008)

I don't really care either way for Angela, but I do like what she might stand for... a deviation from the norm... if she's accepted into Shibusen from a young age, there's a big likelihood that she be the first "non-evil" witch


----------



## gabzilla (May 6, 2008)

Zoe said:


> I appreciate her for what she is--just there for the lulz (47).



I didn't have a problem with her in the previous fight, in this one she was annoying >_>



Ammanas said:


> what is there to not like about angela xD
> 
> she's an ickle cute witch =p





PhantomX said:


> I don't really care either way for Angela, but I do like what she might stand for... a deviation from the norm... if she's accepted into Shibusen from a young age, there's a big likelihood that she be the first "non-evil" witch



Maybe.


----------



## Enishi (May 6, 2008)

> Soul Eater 28 like I promised.



Downloading, thanks a lot


----------



## Niabingi (May 6, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> I'm the only one who doesn't like Angela very much? >>


I think I can safely answer with a resounding, yes!


----------



## PhantomX (May 6, 2008)

You're just jealous that she's cuter than you, Gabby 

Besides... she's the super loli for those people that roll like that.


----------



## Enishi (May 6, 2008)

Damnit, Mifune is like the best pedo character ever 

No wonder he's my third fave :3

I finally understand his shirt.... pedOSAMURAI ... he's the fucking pedosamurai of love >_<.

Mifune FTW!  (after Black Star & Tsubaki, of course :3 )

BTW, do I smell some Mifune x Tsubaki?


----------



## PhantomX (May 6, 2008)

Mifune is NO pedo 

He's just like me... we succumb to the cuteness of kids... but not in ways like the japanese and some forumites do


----------



## Tash (May 6, 2008)

Please don't confuse Pedo(fail)Bear with Mifune's win.


----------



## Enishi (May 6, 2008)

> Please don't confuse Pedo(fail)Bear with Mifune's win.



Mifune is still win anyways 



> He's just like me... we succumb to the cuteness of kids... but not in ways like the japanese and some forumites do



LOL@pedoforumites xD.

Now, seriously, why do we lack a Mifune FC?  xD


----------



## Zoe (May 6, 2008)

Enishi said:


> Now, seriously, why do we lack a Mifune FC?  xD



Cause people would whine and bitch about spoilers


----------



## tictactoc (May 6, 2008)

lol @this guy giving sweets to little children. TOTALLY NOT SUSPECT


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 6, 2008)

Enishi said:


> Damnit, Mifune is like the best pedo character ever
> 
> No wonder he's my third fave :3
> 
> ...



I did, but I'm a rather romantic teenage girl so I'm probably reading to much into it. 2nd time reading I actually think she blushed harder when BS said "of course". 

How awesome a teacher would Mifune be. That whole teacher lounge must be full of really cute guys. 

OH! That new wapon that was shown, it was so cool! I wasn't expecting her to turn into that.


----------



## Enishi (May 6, 2008)

> I did, but I'm a rather romantic teenage girl so I'm probably reading to much into it. 2nd time reading I actually think she blushed harder when BS said "of course".
> 
> How awesome a teacher would Mifune be. That whole teacher lounge must be full of really cute guys.
> 
> OH! That new wapon that was shown, it was so cool! I wasn't expecting her to turn into that.



New weapon??? you mean Youtou Mode???... Tsubaki has that since arround chapter 10... ... xD


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 6, 2008)

Enishi said:


> Damnit, Mifune is like the best pedo character ever
> 
> No wonder he's my third fave :3
> 
> ...





Enishi said:


> New weapon??? you mean Youtou Mode???... Tsubaki has that since arround chapter 10... ... xD



no I meant the women in glasses, how she turned into that iron crossbow thing.


----------



## PhantomX (May 6, 2008)

She did blush harder when he said of course... I've been saying Tsubaki x Black Star for a while


----------



## Shiron (May 6, 2008)

Very nice. 
*Goes to download.*


----------



## spaZ (May 6, 2008)

More like I am on fire, since I am the only one trying to get these out over there.


----------



## AznSup3rman (May 6, 2008)

spaZ said:


> More like I am on fire, since I am the only one trying to get these out over there.



YAY! Thanks for the releases. When do you usually get them out?


----------



## Enishi (May 6, 2008)

> Soul Eater 29



Fuck Yeah Spaz 



> no I meant the women in glasses, how she turned into that iron crossbow thing.



OMG, my mistake then ... sorry >.<


----------



## PhantomX (May 6, 2008)

Gawdamn Arachne is hot... shame she has to die


----------



## Zoe (May 6, 2008)

Fight fight fight 

Seriously, nice to see things coming out.


----------



## Mori` (May 7, 2008)

I see a soul eater 29 :3

*downloads

will read after uni.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 7, 2008)

I is going to start reading the manga NAO!


----------



## Mori` (May 7, 2008)

made time to fit in reading 29!

another really interesting chapter, thanks spaz!

some interesting happenings and some interesting future concepts too.


----------



## Felix (May 7, 2008)

I'm seriously loving Soul Eater at the moment. There is always something interesting in all the chapters

Thanks for the work spAZ


----------



## Power16 (May 7, 2008)

Everything going great and here i thought i'd be without Manga for another week. What can i say except for that i'm glad to be a Soul Eater fan right now! Good Stuff!!!


----------



## PhantomX (May 7, 2008)

Ammanas, you are weak... I put off studying for a final to read 29


----------



## Mori` (May 7, 2008)

hey hey did you not notice my follow up post that I made time =p


----------



## gabzilla (May 7, 2008)

Thank you, Spaz.


----------



## Kakashisensay (May 7, 2008)

chibi medusa!!!


----------



## Tash (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Spaz. And yea, monthly manga in general tend to pack more plot revelations in a single chapter, but as a downside tend to be shorter.


----------



## gabzilla (May 7, 2008)

You are awesome <3


----------



## Enishi (May 7, 2008)

> I was sick all day so decided to typeset chapter 30



Make this man an FC, HE IS EPIC 

Fuck me Spaz >_<.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Kakashisensay (May 7, 2008)

These speed chapters are a god send.

Much respect and thanks!


----------



## PhantomX (May 7, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> Thanks a ton.  Hope you feel better.



I don't... the longer he's sick the faster he puts these out


----------



## Mori` (May 7, 2008)

love you long time spaz, time to read :3


----------



## Franky (May 7, 2008)

*reading reading reading!*

fuck yeah


----------



## Mori` (May 7, 2008)

that was some seriously awesome art when the train burst out of the ground!

yet another interesting chapter, loved the bits at the party <3


----------



## Franky (May 7, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> that was some seriously awesome art when the train burst out of the ground!
> 
> yet another interesting chapter, loved the bits at the party <3



I used to love trains as a kid... this brings back memories... and agreed, good art


----------



## spaZ (May 7, 2008)

The art is always amazing in this manga.


----------



## Franky (May 7, 2008)

spaZ said:


> The art is always amazing in this manga.



one of the reasons why I love it

...Blaire is a BIG reason


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 7, 2008)

I like the party scenes, Chrona finally getting friends and being so readily accepted by the boys (kidd and bs) was really touching.


----------



## PhantomX (May 7, 2008)

Good job BlackStar and Patty, keep those other men away from my Liz!

I chuckled quite a bit in this chapter.


----------



## Zoe (May 7, 2008)

New Gangan CM at the end:
Here

If I'm seeing things right, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



B*S and Tsubaki finally have some changes to their outfits


----------



## Power16 (May 7, 2008)

I'm getting an overload of awesomeness!!! 

When you have to go back to regular schedule it will take some time to adjust my mindset is on a new chapter by the hours...


----------



## Tyrannos (May 8, 2008)

That "Mommy" moment in Chapter 30 was hillarious.   Patty and BS are quite the troublemakers.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 8, 2008)

Medusa is alive again...........eh


----------



## Enishi (May 8, 2008)

> Medusa is alive again...........eh



It was obvious xD, Don't you remember that an snake escaped right at the end of the "first kishin arc"?.



> New Gangan CM at the end:
> Link removed
> 
> If I'm seeing things right




HOW

HOW DO I SEE THAT THING YOU'RE MENTIONING XD

I'm going read 29 and 30... I have them downloaded but I stild didn't read them lol xD. So going to do so now


----------



## Zoe (May 8, 2008)

You have to register to get onto Nico.  Here's a guide:


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 8, 2008)

if i'm lucky, i'll be getting my gangan this friday. i love that black star is on the cover of this one. if it does come this friday, i'll take pics of *all* the pages this time


----------



## Enishi (May 8, 2008)

I took a screen of what Zoe was talking was talking about and cut the actual image from it (It doesn't have full screen mode sooo... I needed to cut a little  ).... It is awesome on so many levels that.... AAAARGGHHH >_<... MOST AWESOME NINJA EVER >___<



Now my screen is all sticky...  

Seriously.... awesome on absurd levels X3


----------



## PhantomX (May 8, 2008)

Did they really have to give him a headband? Though it looks pretty neat... it just screams Naruto even more.

Tsubaki doesn't really look different, though.


----------



## Zoe (May 8, 2008)

The ribbons are different, but that might just be for the spread (if that's where the picture is taken from).


----------



## Mori` (May 8, 2008)

ack raw =p

have been so spoiled on soul eater lately thanks to spaz and co <3

and I mean spoiled in a good way =p


----------



## gabzilla (May 8, 2008)

Medusa <3 Though I feel sorry for the little girl.

Nygus is hot.  And Chrona is so cute


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 8, 2008)

i wonder why that group decided to spell her name like that? cross your fingers that gangan comes in tomorrow for me 

hey phantom.......you know ninjas had those metal head protectors right, and in lots of other media. it's kind of a -staple- article of clothing. and please never reference this manga to naruto. it's like.....going to target(naruto) is great and all for run of the mill stuff appeals to the masses, but when i need *nice* things(soul eater)........yeah......it's not target

i love the cosplay girl, she was in a previous issue of gangan as well


----------



## PhantomX (May 8, 2008)

Cosplay girl?


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 8, 2008)

yeah, cute japanese girl dressed to a T as maka. with a big ass scythe as well


----------



## Felix (May 8, 2008)

Have my Children spaZ


----------



## PhantomX (May 8, 2008)

You gonna post those pictures too, Ilajfoiveihapoinaka?


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 8, 2008)

i'm not posting anymore pics/raws until you can spell my u.n. correctly

we'll be at ch49 soon teresa


----------



## PhantomX (May 8, 2008)

I could copy paste  And I meant the cosplay ones on top of the chapter 49 ones


----------



## spaZ (May 8, 2008)

Anyone think that Shimigami had one of those types of pasts where he worked with a evil mad man and did experiments with him but didn't release he was evil till later?


----------



## Tash (May 8, 2008)

I definitely suspect skulls in Shinigami's closet.


----------



## PhantomX (May 8, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Anyone think that Shimigami had one of those types of pasts where he worked with a evil mad man and did experiments with him but didn't release he was evil till later?



I'd prefer it if he just wasn't as nice as he makes it seem.


----------



## Mori` (May 9, 2008)

thanks spaz, definately an interesting chapter in regards to shinigami-samas involvements in things


----------



## Knight of Fate (May 9, 2008)

I've started watching the anime last month and I have to say it's pretty good so I intend to catch up more by reading the manga. Can someone show me a link where I can grab all the released manga chapters? xD


----------



## Zoe (May 9, 2008)

This month's cover and color image


----------



## PhantomX (May 9, 2008)

Both are Black Star = win.


----------



## Kepa (May 9, 2008)

spaZ said:


> This is pretty much the last one for a little bit I am tired and need a break |


wow, I figured I'd check this thread again to see if there perhaps was a new chapter....and suddenly there are 4!!
*bow down *


----------



## gabzilla (May 9, 2008)

Zoe said:


> This month's cover and color image



 _Hellou_ Tsubaki.


----------



## PhantomX (May 9, 2008)

Now after seeing the cover I really wanna look at the chapter 

Mifune x Black Star round 3? I certainly hope so.


----------



## Agmaster (May 9, 2008)

Well now that's a new weapon BS seems to be wielding.


----------



## PhantomX (May 9, 2008)

I think he probably learned to combine his weapons forms... that's probably the Masamune + Chain Blade form or something like that.


----------



## Tash (May 9, 2008)

Now I see why you asked that question before Spaz. But...


*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems pretty clear that Eibon is either Shinigami's real name, or alternate alias. Hence the pole guy calling them the same.


----------



## spaZ (May 9, 2008)

Question? what question?


----------



## Tash (May 9, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Anyone think that Shimigami had one of those types of pasts where he worked with a evil mad man and did experiments with him but didn't release he was evil till later?



I hadn't read the chapter when you posted this so I thought it was just a random thought.


----------



## Masurao (May 9, 2008)

Knight of Fate said:


> I've started watching the anime last month and I have to say it's pretty good so I intend to catch up more by reading the manga. Can someone show me a link where I can grab all the released manga chapters? xD



Here ya go. 

Panel 3


----------



## Enishi (May 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot for 31 Spaz :3.



> This month's cover and color image



*Dies*

You made my day!!!!... FUCKING AWESOMENESS :_D...



> I think he probably learned to combine his weapons forms... that's probably the Masamune + Chain Blade form or something like that.



Thinks plausible... A youtou mode powerup in where he can fuse his youtou mode weapon ( Masamune ) with any other weapons ( Kusarigama, Shuriken, ninjato and smoke bomb ) .... Right, it would be like awesome ... But I thinks that it's just a Youtou Mode powerup... like, you know, before, he could use the same powers that masamune was using (The katana and the shadow thing), like, you know, Tsubaki was there, but not in full control.... and now, they managed to put tsubaki in control of the weapon during youtou mode, wich let's her fuse her main weapon property ( Kusarigama... because remember that the others where passed down from generation to generation ) with the Youtou Mode itself.... something like resonating during Youtou Mode.... I know it sounds confusing but meh =_= . That's how i'm picturing it at least :3.

Whatever.... it looks fucking cool  xD


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 10, 2008)

man...this manga is really catching on...more people need to pick this manga up...I started this about 2 weeks ago and wow...it is just FLAT-OUT AMAZING. 

I still need to read chapter 28-31 though.


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> man...this manga is really catching on...more people need to pick this manga up...I started this about 2 weeks ago and wow...it is just FLAT-OUT AMAZING.
> 
> I still need to read chapter 28-31 though.



^ amen to that. Raganarok ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## spaZ (May 10, 2008)

From what I have seen it gets even better here soon.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 10, 2008)

Soul Eater is a new Phenomenon


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 10, 2008)

well finally caught up as far as 31, question to those who read the raw, have they delved further into the storyline with soul and the little dwarf telling him to seek power yet, thats what im waiting for
-and im kinda disappointed with chrona, one word and shes back to being medusa's lap dog


----------



## Enishi (May 10, 2008)

> - and im kinda disappointed with chrona, one word and shes back to being medusa's lap dog





no, seriously



DON'T BASH POOR KURONA, SHE'S TRAUMED AND STUFF 

Also, I just remembered something..... will Excalibur ever appear again???... xD. I hope so, he was so fucking hilarious >.<... I just don't want him to be just a one-chapter character -_- (Also, he appears in the anime opening... HE NEEDS MOAR LOVE  )


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 11, 2008)

excalibur was hilarious, I bet he's ;y powerful too once you get past that obnoxious personality.


----------



## Tash (May 11, 2008)

Ox will beat Excalibur into submission.


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 11, 2008)

no one can beat excalibur, he does come back and no one can touch him

on a sad note, i won't be getting gan gan till wed, and i have finals this week, plus next, so i'll see what i can do for you guys


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 11, 2008)

Really! lol thats crazy. Moments like that make me love soul eater even more.


----------



## Zoe (May 11, 2008)

Which tankoubon is the Excalibur omake in? :\


----------



## Enishi (May 11, 2008)

> Which tankoubon is the Excalibur omake in? :\



I don't remember exactly... but I think it was 4 or 5


----------



## Zoe (May 11, 2008)

Enishi said:


> I don't remember exactly... but I think it was 4 or 5



No.... that was a normal chapter.  There was another chapter later on that was only released in the tankoubon.

*Edit:* Woah, what the hell.  Apparently the July issue of Gangan will be another cover + color pic.  Soul Eater domination total


----------



## Enishi (May 12, 2008)

> No.... that was a normal chapter. There was another chapter later on that was only released in the tankoubon.



Nyoron????

I had no idea about that... now I want to see it -_- xD


----------



## Caustic (May 12, 2008)

*insert quote about falling in love yet again*

Thank you many times over.

I'm starting to feel conflicted, though - I like the idea of having many chapters to go through, still.

I don't like knowing that eventually, I'll have to wait a month between chapters...


----------



## Zoe (May 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ch 50 teaser_ 



B*S/Mifune showdown, start!


----------



## Tyrannos (May 13, 2008)

Again?


----------



## Zoe (May 13, 2008)

^ 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hopefully it isn't ONLY them fighting in that chapter :\

Something big should happen for the big 5 - 0...


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 13, 2008)

it's there rubber match 1w-1l, this will settle it......

can't wait to see what this pen case is going to look like  zoe, do you know if next gan gan is going to come with anything? i didn't see any other adverts


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2008)

I hope Black Star wins... and it isn't Mifune just being kind to him or losing on purpose


----------



## Enishi (May 13, 2008)

DAMN. AWESOME ZOE >_<

But... I must wait one month for that?  *sigh* -_-


----------



## Tyrannos (May 13, 2008)

Zoe said:


> ^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think you are right, something has to happen.   (Not really because of the 1-year anniversary, but because third-time's a charm). 

Mifune is always was torn between his honor (in harming a kid - BS) and his duty (in protecting Angela).  But last time he was forced when Mosquito subtly shown he was going to harm Angela.

I think this time Mifune is going to find a way to escape Arachnopobia with Angela.  Or he will entrust Angel to Shibusen, with their word that she will not be harmed and that she will be cared for.  Then he goes down fighting at his full potential.


Again, this is all guessing based on the second fight.


----------



## Mori` (May 13, 2008)

spaz!!!!!

Soul Eater 32!!!!

dance for joy!!!!!

don't look down on trance fusion!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 13, 2008)

why cant that bitch medusa dai!?  

I'm so pissed!

Chrona!! 

Stein's partner!  (memory fails me. cant remember her name )


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 13, 2008)

Marie, she's so sweet and nice. AND SHE'S BEING USED! lol did anyone else this it was wierd how that frog managed to sneak into the school undetected?


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 13, 2008)

Soul Protect. ><

that's what witches have over the technicians and co.

someone has to learn how to counter that shit!


----------



## Power16 (May 13, 2008)

Yay Yay! That teaser is awesome can't wait till were there.


----------



## Agmaster (May 13, 2008)

Hm...anyone who's peaked at the raws notice just who Marie was talking to?


----------



## Zoe (May 13, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> can't wait to see what this pen case is going to look like  zoe, do you know if next gan gan is going to come with anything? i didn't see any other adverts



You mean the Gangan in June?  There's some kind of "projector light" (? seems to be something you have to send away for though) and a "key cover."


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2008)

Whoever it was that said that Mifune would die fighting... we don't want him to die, then Zoe might quit the manga and we'd get no more summaries


----------



## gabzilla (May 13, 2008)

Mifune is too awesome to die.


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2008)

A mi no me tienes que decir... yo ya lo se


----------



## gabzilla (May 13, 2008)

Though now that I think about, awesome guys usually die.


----------



## Zoe (May 13, 2008)

Oh, ch 32 brings up a translation error I didn't notice before.  Previously the anniversary party was said to be on Christmas Eve, but this chapter shows it as April 1st.

Incidentally, I guess that means Shibusen follows a Japanese school schedule?


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2008)

That would be kinda random... considering the setting >_>


----------



## Zoe (May 13, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> That would be kinda random... considering the setting >_>



Yeah, sometimes I wonder how much Ookubo really planned it out in the beginning.  Like in Ch 6, B*S can't read romaji.

Then again he is a moron


----------



## Tyrannos (May 13, 2008)

Zoe said:


> Oh, ch 32 brings up a translation error I didn't notice before.  Previously the anniversary party was said to be on Christmas Eve, but this chapter shows it as April 1st.
> 
> Incidentally, I guess that means Shibusen follows a Japanese school schedule?



Yeah, I noticed that too.  I was like WTF, wasn't the party on Christmas Eve, and now it's April Fools Day?  

Someone should check that out.


----------



## Zoe (May 13, 2008)

創立記念前夜祭 = founding anniversary eve

I think the problem is the original translator depended too much on web translations.  "Christmas Eve" is given as an example for 前夜祭.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (May 13, 2008)

Does anyone have the raw for 48? I read it was out, but haven't been able to find anything. I found the script though.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 13, 2008)

Zoe said:


> 創立記念前夜祭 = founding anniversary eve
> 
> I think the problem is the original translator depended too much on web translations.  "Christmas Eve" is given as an example for 前夜祭.



Yeah, that could explain it.  

So then April 2nd is the day of Shibusin's Founding.  (Since Kid said the 1st is the Eve).

she vows, and takes action, to become stronger to protect/save the boys she loves.


Well, hope someone goes back and corrects that mistake.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (May 13, 2008)

Thanks, Zoe. Good chapter though all this insanity sure is getting to every character in the plot.


----------



## Gary (May 13, 2008)

i have to catch up on this its a great manga


----------



## Enishi (May 13, 2008)

mmmmmmm.... I think I remember reading somewhere that Shibusen was located in the states, right? o.o

BTW, still no chapter 49 raw, right? 

PD: Zoe... why don't you read PMs?  ........ you don't love me anymore.... /E-Drama


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2008)

Shibusen is in Nevada.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (May 13, 2008)

Would 49 even be out yet? Isn't it too early?

Looking foward to it in any case even if I am worried about the sanity of the character who will likely be the focus.

So that machine the organization has is basically a way for them to brainwash people who would normally never join entirely of their own free will?


----------



## Zoe (May 13, 2008)

VaizardIchigo said:


> Would 49 even be out yet? Isn't it too early?



Nope, FMA is already scanned.



VaizardIchigo said:


> So that machine the organization has is basically a way for them to brainwash people who would normally never join entirely of their own free will?



Yup


----------



## VaizardIchigo (May 13, 2008)

Oh, so 48 was last months. I got a little behind.

That machine looks like it has been put to use already. I find myself worried about Chrona and some other characters.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 13, 2008)

now that kishin has escaped, can shinigami-sama now move anywhere now? you know he tied his soul to shisbusen cuz of Kishin...


----------



## VaizardIchigo (May 13, 2008)

Apparently he can't because it's permanent, which puts them at a severe disadvantage.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 13, 2008)

permanent?

damn.

do you guys think the guys at shibusen will learn how to counter soul protect?


----------



## VaizardIchigo (May 13, 2008)

I would hope that they would, but nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## Zoe (May 13, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> do you guys think the guys at shibusen will learn how to counter soul protect?



Maka seems to be the prime candidate to pick up BJ's ability...


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 13, 2008)

BJ???

yeah, i think if it's going to happen, it's Maka that'll learn it cuz Shisbusen really needs someone who can see thru soul protect. 

It pisses me off! 

that bitch, Medusa has got to dai!


----------



## VaizardIchigo (May 13, 2008)

He's this guy who comes up in some later chapters who can get past soul protect. And other things happened.

I hate Medusa too and I'm still curious as to whether she actually cares about Chrona at all really or if that whole thing was an act too.


----------



## Felix (May 13, 2008)

Medusa is kind of hot
I would let her bewitch me


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 13, 2008)

she doesn't. It's sooo obvious!

you read the raw? cuz i believe i'm up to date with all the manga chapters that have been translated.. 

I only started reading this series like 2 days ago so forgive my ignorance.. 

edit: oh, i see..


----------



## VaizardIchigo (May 13, 2008)

Well, there are some scans of some later chapters though a lot of people seem to follow Mahou-X's scans and they will be getting there soon enough.

Well, I'm talking about something in 47 that indicates she feels something for Chrona.


----------



## gabzilla (May 13, 2008)

I like Medusa

*is shot*


----------



## VaizardIchigo (May 13, 2008)

I sort of like her because she makes a good villain and her interactions as the nurse were quite funny.


----------



## emROARS (May 13, 2008)

Butting in...

Ok, I <3 this manga + anime (I made myself watch it from all the cool GIFs, as well as starting on the manga.)

So can I ask how many episodes there are at the moment, or is the anime brand new?


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 13, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> I like Medusa
> 
> *is shot*



*fills body with moar lead slugs


----------



## gabzilla (May 13, 2008)

*counters with snake bombs*


----------



## VaizardIchigo (May 13, 2008)

There are 6 episodes out of 50 for the anime right now and unfortunately they are likely to diverge at some point because of that.

I wonder when we'll start going against Asura himself though.


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2008)

I love Medusa D:

I felt bad for Marie during that BJ arc though >_>


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 13, 2008)

Marie! 

what happened to her?

spoiler tag it!


----------



## VaizardIchigo (May 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She went off with Stein after he killed BJ after going completely mad and starting to smoke again.


----------



## Mori` (May 13, 2008)

jaysis people lets not get hinting outside of tags!

plenty of people following along as mahou release!

and there's nothing wrong with liking medusa, she's ace and the stuff with stein was brilliant.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 13, 2008)

lol, Mori.

check out Vaizard's spoilah tag if you dare! 

anyways, good night people!


----------



## VaizardIchigo (May 13, 2008)

The stuff with Stein was great, I'll admit. Then again, most stuff with Stein is good.


----------



## Zoe (May 13, 2008)

VaizardIchigo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> She went off with Stein after he killed BJ after going completely mad and starting to smoke again.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Personally, I don't think he's the one who did it.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (May 13, 2008)

Zoe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't think he's the one who did it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I admit that some of the conversation around it cast a suspicious light on things, but I'm still not sure. It would have to be a good explanation though.

I can't wait till he returns though since I also want to see Marie in combat.


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2008)

Yeah, I want to see Marie and Stein do some fighting... and then they can have lotsa babies too.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 14, 2008)

just read chapter 33. I liked it!


----------



## Masurao (May 14, 2008)

Chapter 33..

That violent Black Star wanted to "beat the shit" out of Maka, and made her cry. Haha, but she's the leader....victory is mine. I did kinda lol when she volunteered to get punched though.

Good chapter btw.


----------



## PhantomX (May 14, 2008)

I laughed at the part where he drank all of that potion at once, haha... Black Star is such a badass.


----------



## Mori` (May 14, 2008)

nice chapter again and great release

thank you spaz


----------



## Felix (May 14, 2008)

This chapter was so so. It felt like nothing happened
Kind of a let down from the previous ones


----------



## PhantomX (May 14, 2008)

It's a build up/chara development chapter... that's usually how they are.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (May 14, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Yeah, I want to see Marie and Stein do some fighting... and then they can have lotsa babies too.



That would be nice, though I worry Stein would try to dissect and experiment on them.


----------



## Zoe (May 14, 2008)

I didn't like the resolution of this chapter, but I won't say anymore lest I invoke Enishi's wrath


----------



## PhantomX (May 14, 2008)

Yeah... Black Star really shouldn't have punched her... though I guess it's his way of showing respect :\


----------



## Masurao (May 14, 2008)

Bah..he will face my wrath having Black Star playing around with Maka, saying he's gonna beat the shit out of her, and then knocking her like 40 feet back near the end of chapter.


----------



## Power16 (May 14, 2008)

The war is about to start, can't wait!


----------



## Yulwei (May 14, 2008)

Maka only got what she deserved/asked for so I fail to see the problem. I'm wondering how this team resonance will help in battle


----------



## Zoe (May 14, 2008)

I don't mean the punch but rather that B*S gets to keep acting like his conceited self without taking the others into consideration.


----------



## PhantomX (May 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Doesn't Kid put him in his place later?


----------



## Yulwei (May 14, 2008)

Seems to me that Maka was the one in the wrong in that respect as well. It seems Maka wanted to change BS and constrain his power rather than work with him as she was supposed to be doing.


----------



## Zoe (May 14, 2008)

Glokta said:


> Seems to me that Maka was the one in the wrong in that respect as well. It seems Maka wanted to change BS and constrain his power rather than work with him as she was supposed to be doing.



True, but Maka ended up being the only one having to compromise.  I would rather see them meet in the middle.



PhantomX said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah.  Who knows if it sticks though.


----------



## Yulwei (May 14, 2008)

Maka's philosophy hasn't exactly resulted in her having amazing strength whilst BS's power is attributable to his outlook.


----------



## spaZ (May 14, 2008)

Meh Maka was being to bossy this chapter, it was actually nice to see her get hit for it though lol.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 14, 2008)

I kinda wished there was more of a compromise too. It's ok though I think BS knew deep down that he really hurt her feelings and he felt a little bad for it. I personally liked Maka this chapter, she was bossy and immature but she confronted that side of herself nicely. Letting BS punch her and wanting it to be at full power was pretty hardcore. 

She gets to be the leader too! Yes!  Who said that by the way? Was it stein? I couldn't tell by the lay out of the page.


----------



## Zoe (May 14, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> She gets to be the leader too! Yes!  Who said that by the way? Was it stein? I couldn't tell by the lay out of the page.



Pretty sure it was Stein.


----------



## Agmaster (May 14, 2008)

I like how the focus almost tried to shift to Kilik and Lightning General God.

Btw, if you see how obvious Maka being the one to break Soul Protect is, you are nuts.  Can't believe people actually think Stein killed BJ *so wierd that name is...I really hope I am nothing like that.*


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 14, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> I like how the focus almost tried to shift to Kilik and Lightning General God.
> 
> Btw, if you see how obvious Maka being the one to break Soul Protect is, you are nuts.  Can't believe people actually think Stein killed BJ *so wierd that name is...I really hope I am nothing like that.*



Maka didn't break it, I still think it was soul, she matched up with kidd just fine. I think even Stein said so. Unless im misunderstanding you, your wording was kind of awkward.


----------



## Zoe (May 14, 2008)

He's talking about something in later chapters.


----------



## PhantomX (May 14, 2008)

He's talking about the witches' Soul Protect, not this group resonance deal.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (May 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if Black Star is doing any better since he started showing signs of going insane. Then again, every character seems to be doing that.




Has anyone found anything on 49? I've been looking, but haven't found anything.


----------



## Zoe (May 14, 2008)

Just lots of B*S talk on 2ch.  We're probably gonna be in for a long wait as usual ;_;


----------



## spaZ (May 14, 2008)

Ok so I want to get this clear since it won't be long till I get to the missing chapter part and such...

So does chapter 43=42 and does 44=43 and 44 January release = no scanned?

Also Zoe if Nagumo hasn't translated up to the higher chapters like there is it alright if use your translations?


----------



## Zoe (May 14, 2008)

spaZ said:


> So does chapter 43=42 and does 44=43 and 44 January release = no scanned?



Yup.



spaZ said:


> Also Zoe if Nagumo hasn't translated up to the higher chapters like there is it alright if use your translations?



Sure, just let me know a little bit before you need to use them so I can proof them and check them for consistency.


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 14, 2008)

depending on what time i get home tonight(7-8hrs depending if i go out with friends for dinner), i'll give everyone a summary of ch 49

here it comes~


----------



## Zoe (May 14, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> depending on what time i get home tonight(7-8hrs depending if i go out with friends for dinner), i'll give everyone a summary of ch 49
> 
> here it comes~



We're counting on you


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (May 14, 2008)

What is Soul Eater? Is it a manga show?


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2008)

It's a manga with an anime adaptation if that's what you mean.  Just go to the first page.


----------



## spaZ (May 14, 2008)

~~Hinata~~ said:


> What is Soul Eater? Is it a manga show?


....what section is this? It's the manga section, think about it...


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 14, 2008)

Hey u gaiz do u liek my sig


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2008)

Bout as much as I like drinking hot sauce right after getting my tonsils taken out.


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 14, 2008)

one quick thing before i head out. i'm going to try and update you guys earlier with my phone. so long as naruto forums doesn't get weird with me on my phone, you'll have something faster.

but this won't be in spoilers if i do it that way, so no bitching 

this is the manga thread :v


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 14, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Bout as much as I like drinking hot sauce right after getting my tonsils taken out.



Is that a good thing?
I sense you are a maka fan...


----------



## spaZ (May 14, 2008)

More like hes making fun of your sig.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 14, 2008)

Punched Maka I can handle but that guy with the leather short shorts


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 14, 2008)

spaZ said:


> More like hes making fun of your sig.



Really?
I could never have guessed! Thanks for letting me know


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 14, 2008)

do you not like maka or something? Hey everyone's entitled to their own opinion. I thought that was kind of a cool moment for her, asking for the punch even though she knew BS would send her flying.


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2008)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Really?
> I could never have guessed! Thanks for letting me know



What's your first language?


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2008)

Not really, you understood that but didn't understand "I like it as much as drinking hot sauce right after getting my tonsils removed".

Seems like you just don't grasp sarcasm period.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 14, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Not really, you understood that but didn't understand "I like it as much as drinking hot sauce right after getting my tonsils removed".
> 
> Seems like you just don't grasp sarcasm period.



I responded to your sarcasm with sarcasm. 
Why wouldn't I understand that? Not that I've tried that, it could be quite a tantalizing feeling.
Anyway let's drop this because its pointless conversation.


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 14, 2008)

razor ramon- you suck for having so much crap in your sig/and spam post. it takes too long to have to scroll past all that on my phone.        -----------------------------CH.49 blck star pops in. bunch of thugs show up. he gets ready to beat their asses when mifune throws in his keep out tape. we go into a back story of  when they were at tsubakis place. cute interaction with her dad and b*s. then it goes to the training. too much goodness. the training ends with tears from b*s(you'll have to see/read to understand) we FINALLY see b*s/tsubaki do tamashii no kyoumei! the fight with mifune begins. the both cut each other in an exchange, and it ends with mugen ittou ryu(badass version) --------------------------better summary when i get home. zoe, i was right, this issue had the pen case, next issue is the key cover. lots of other merchandise coming soon. ya-hoo!


----------



## Zoe (May 14, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> razor ramon- you suck for having so much crap in your sig/and spam post. it takes too long to have to scroll past all that on my phone.



That's why I always turn off the option to display sigs on all the forums I go to.  Some of them are just so obnoxious...


*Spoiler*: _49_ 



That matches up with what I read on 2ch!  I'm really surprised that B*S cried 

Can't wait to see Tsubaki's family.


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2008)

Thing is rr, your sarcasm is so long that it isn't funny.  That doesn't even count the lack of punchline.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 14, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> razor ramon- you suck for having so much crap in your sig/and spam post. it takes too long to have to scroll past all that on my phone.


I'm sorry, had I realised you were posting from your phone I wouldn't have even entered this thread 
How exactly are my posts spam? I just said to people to look at my sig which is directly related to the chapter. I also asked which is the latest raw chapter. I'm sorry if my presence isn't wanted here but I'm a member of this forum and have every right to post here. lololol look at me defending myself on teh internets
fuck it ill leave u guys alone


----------



## Enishi (May 14, 2008)

Hey, Mider T, maybe I wasn't clear enough in my last post? 



> Stop it already.





> Like I said, drop the pointless argument already you two



I think it isn't that hard to understand, right? <3.

Seriously, please, stop the flaming, NOW :3

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2008)

Look at the times we both posted Enishi, don't bring up old stuff.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 14, 2008)

Enishi said:


> Hey, Mider T, maybe I wasn't clear enough in my last post?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh shaddap and make love to me.
Since nobody is going to tell me, I'm gonna use my super powers of seduction deduction to guess that the latest raw is Ch. 49?


----------



## Enishi (May 14, 2008)

> Look at the times we both posted Enishi, don't bring up old stuff.



I don't mind it. As long as this argument ends and we all can keep discussing Soul Eater stuff i'm ok. Don't take all this stuff personally Mider T. Just forget it and keep on topic, ok? ( I don't mind lulz either. As long as they are Soul Eater related  ).



> Ahhh shaddap and make love to me.
> Since nobody is going to tell me, I'm gonna use my super powers of seduction deduction to guess that the latest raw is Ch. 49?



Sexcorret. Latest raw is 49 

PD: To all those that doesn't like sigs, do as Zoe said: Just disable them and then everyone can be happy


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 14, 2008)

We're catching up! Although than we get monthly waits for the manga...


----------



## Gentleman (May 14, 2008)

Wait, so what's the furthest trans of the series? Because I've read up to 33, but if the newest raw is 49, then I feel behind. Am I? Anyways, is there a place to read the raws?


----------



## spaZ (May 14, 2008)

Like its been said a thousand times we only have up to 33 scanned but theres some other LQ groups just scanning 38-40something.


----------



## Zoe (May 14, 2008)

has done speed scans for 38-43 + 46 with 45 on the way.  Ging did 47.  

I don't know of anybody doing 48 except for maybe Perch.


----------



## Gentleman (May 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys. Sorry for asking a frequently asked question...


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 15, 2008)

geh, back from school, dinner, and overseas talking. kinda tired tonight.

enishii- yes, the weapon on the cover of gangan is their tamashii no kyoumei

"kage boshi ichi no kata [rengoku]"

an no, they weren't manly tears.........these were from his soul......*snif*

i'll get pics(if someone doesn't get to it first) to you guys maybe tomorrow after work. finals, friends leaving, and getting ready myself to go overseas. it's a busy busy 1 1/2 weeks for me

RR-i don't have any problems with you, just waiting for my phone to load that pelvic thrusting guy was kinda annoying(especially while i was in class hoping the professor didn't see me)


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 15, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> RR-i don't have any problems with you, just waiting for my phone to load that pelvic thrusting guy was kinda annoying(especially while i was in class hoping the professor didn't see me)



lol my apologies 
Thanks for the info about the new chapter but i don't understand it considering the last chapter i read was 33.
Thanks for the other links zoe + rep


----------



## Tash (May 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Black Star slightly disappoints me in the latest scanned chapters. I know his attitude isn't exactly his fault, but still, I can't get over how much it reminds me of a certain character I loath. *coughUchihacough*


----------



## Tash (May 15, 2008)

48 or 49 I think.


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

and only like 28 scanned ?


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

i can't believe the fan service in the first chapter


----------



## Tash (May 15, 2008)

Enishi said:


> *Swajio:* I don't see any similitudes with Sasuke, if that's what you mean :/


His fight with Death reminded me far too much of Sasuke's fight with Naruto at the hospital. Even though it's under completely different circumstances, he called him out in a similar manner, with similar motives. And generally anything that reminds me of Uchiha = bad. But he did it all in a far more badass way than Sasuke so in the end all is good.


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

things that remind you of uchihas bad ?


----------



## Enishi (May 15, 2008)

> things that remind you of uchihas bad ?



What's the problem? O_O... What he's basically saying is that Uchiha = shit ...


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

Enishi said:


> What's the problem? O_O... What he's basically saying is that Uchiha = shit ...



i see no problem wit that XD except sasuke


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 15, 2008)

so kids pretty strong huh? I don't know, I usually don't like the super strong characters that are so far ahead of the group theres no point in trying to catch up to them. But kidd is just so funny and weird that I have a hard time seeing him as overpowered. I just don't see how he can improve other than getting rid of his OCD. His OCD is what makes him awesome though so I probably wouldn't like him without it. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I heard he beat BS pretty easily. I didn't read the chapter yet though


----------



## Masurao (May 15, 2008)

Kidd is pretty damn strong, as is Black Star. I just they just depicted the three as relativley close to each other in power. Maybe it's just my fanboyism not wanting to see Maka as the weakest of the group of three. But she does have her moments later on which is cool.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Demon Hunter was pretty win




Also reguarding the Black and Kidd fight.


*Spoiler*: __ 



B*S was doing really well and even had Kid surprised but when he landed a hit, and tried to drive his soul wave length into Kidd it misfired. His recent loses have been affecting him. B*S then started behaving crazy and Kidd knocked him out.


----------



## Yakamashi (May 15, 2008)

OMFG at Chapter 34. I AM LOOSING MY FREAKING MIND. THIS CHAPTER WAS JUST TOOOOOO GOOD. WTF is Shinigmi-sama doin with his old mask???

The fights going on right now are epic. Please bring out 35 ASAP


I honestly don't know whether to come in here or not anymore cause I'm afraid to click the spoiler. Don't know if you guys have RAW spoiler in them or not.


----------



## Zoe (May 15, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Also reguarding the Black and Kidd fight.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Personally, I don't think Kid was fighting back seriously until he saw that B*S wasn't going to back down.


----------



## PhantomX (May 15, 2008)

I loled at the part where everyone's gathered around Jackie.


----------



## Yakamashi (May 15, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Also reguarding the Black and Kidd fight.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I take it you guys are talking bout the RAW yeah? only Kidd v Black Star fight I remember was with Soul involved earlier on.


----------



## PhantomX (May 15, 2008)

Things in the manga thread in spoilers are about raws, everything else is for scans... then again, a lot of the latest chapters have scans anyway, you just gotta find them (and they're LQ)


----------



## Yakamashi (May 15, 2008)

^^Thanks for the clear up


----------



## spaZ (May 15, 2008)

From what it looks like they went back into time, just look at the area around them there were trees with leaves on them and that place was rebuilt. Also every time we see shimigami with that mask is in a flash back.


----------



## Gentleman (May 16, 2008)

Agreed. I doubt all of a sudden Shinigami put on his old mask, leaving Death City, and the area being rebuilt seems a little strange. They probably just went back in time or are in someone else's dreams or something, but it's definately not reality. Oh well, Shinigami looked like he was in battle mode. Exciting flashback fight anyone?


----------



## spaZ (May 16, 2008)

And I don't think that shimigami can leave Death City either.


----------



## Yakamashi (May 16, 2008)

spaZ said:


> And I don't think that shimigami can leave Death City either.



Wasn't the only reason Shinigami-sama couldn't leave Death City because of the seal on Asura? I thought that since he escaped he'd be able to be mobile.


----------



## PhantomX (May 16, 2008)

The seal isn't something he can just put on or take off at will... he had to attach his soul to Death City in order to seal Asura there... he can't DETACH it, as far as we know.


----------



## spaZ (May 16, 2008)

That's what I though to but I looked back a little bit and he sealed his soul or whatever into that area so he can't move anymore because of the Kishin. But the mangaka probably did that so that team of three would end up defeating him and such.


----------



## MrCinos (May 16, 2008)

Can somebody tell, where I can find chapters 35-37 [raw of course] ?

Edit: already found.


----------



## Mori` (May 16, 2008)

woah timewarps 

any excuse for old shinigami-sama is a good one :3

the set up was great this chapter, can't wait to see where this fight goes ^^


----------



## Agmaster (May 16, 2008)

Aphex Twin > You?


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 16, 2008)

nice chapter!

Old shinigami-sama looks gangsta!


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 16, 2008)

hmm..could it be kishin's insanity again?


----------



## Zoe (May 16, 2008)

Heh, for some reason I really like Giriko.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 16, 2008)

who be Griko again?


----------



## Zoe (May 16, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> who be Griko again?



The chainsaw guy.

nikogiri (saw) = giriko


----------



## PhantomX (May 16, 2008)

I facepalmed at Jacqueline O' Lantern :\


----------



## Zoe (May 16, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I facepalmed at Jacqueline O' Lantern :\





So what's the reasoning behind "Kilik Lunge"?


----------



## PhantomX (May 16, 2008)

If there are any plays on the japanese words, I won't be able to find them... I might start looking around to see if I can find anything on those few who's names aren't seemingly puns (like Kim, Mila, Kilik, Sid), but I can't be assed to do it atm.


----------



## Zoe (May 16, 2008)

Eh?  They did it as Mila?

It's definitely supposed to be Mi(i)ra cause miira == mummy.


----------



## PhantomX (May 16, 2008)

I don't really remember what they used... I'm bad at remembering names... always have been


----------



## Zoe (May 16, 2008)

Hmm... searching for "キリク" references in the Japanese wikipedia produced this:


Iijyanaika> Give  a try.  It doesn't make you install any programs.


----------



## PhantomX (May 16, 2008)

Personally, I think a virus would be worth it


----------



## Felix (May 16, 2008)

Yes Killik Lunge might be a reference to Soul Calibur.
There is a fighter called Killik and he uses a staff/spear


----------



## Zoe (May 16, 2008)

I think I'll be going with Kirikou from now on 

I don't like "Lunge" though.  With that spelling you wouldn't expect a hard 'g.'


----------



## PhantomX (May 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I really don't see what Ox likes about this Kim girl... maybe it's just a pink hair thing? She's highly unattractive, imo... and she seems quite bitchy [that she's a witch notwithstanding]... look at what she told him in the latest chapter -_- Sure he's an ugly sonofabitch... but damn, there are nicer ways to reject people.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 16, 2008)

Simple Phantomx: Nerdy Guy + Single Girl = Opportunity.


----------



## Agmaster (May 16, 2008)

HOnesty is the best policy I hear.


----------



## PhantomX (May 16, 2008)

There are SO MANY MORE single girls to choose from... daresay I recommend he find one that appreciates intelligence?


----------



## Tash (May 16, 2008)

I'm not liking Kim. I hope she gets some good character development later on otherwise this will probably be the first thing I don't like about Soul Eater. The technician with the gloves is awesome however.


----------



## Zoe (May 16, 2008)

Thanks to phoenix_z on the LJ Gangan community, we now have chapter 44!



I'll be translating it tonight <3


----------



## blazingshadow (May 16, 2008)

that black kid's glove twins are symetrical...


----------



## Mider T (May 16, 2008)

Just read it online...


----------



## PhantomX (May 16, 2008)

It's a raw.


----------



## Mider T (May 16, 2008)

Move to area 11...


----------



## Zoe (May 16, 2008)

The raw archive has issues cause of the naming convention (though you can get around it).  I'll repackage it when I post my translation.


----------



## Mider T (May 16, 2008)

Okay......


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 16, 2008)

wait...does anyone have any of the links to chapter 35-43?????????
...someone posted ch.44 above.


----------



## Zoe (May 16, 2008)

Translation done, up @ MH.

Here's a download with fixed file names:


----------



## PhantomX (May 16, 2008)

If I could find you and if it were legal I would violate you, Zoe <3 [/pervert's way of thanking]


----------



## spaZ (May 16, 2008)

Ahhh that raw is not going to be fun to clean its really small :S


----------



## Zoe (May 16, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Ahhh that raw is not going to be fun to clean its really small :S



I'm hoping the newfound popularity will mean we'll start getting tankoubon scans again.


----------



## spaZ (May 16, 2008)

Yeah me to. Also thanks for the trans for 44


----------



## Tash (May 17, 2008)

I wonder if Kidd will gain the same powers as his father by the manga's end.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 17, 2008)

Hey, is the manga and anime the same story? Cause I've been watching the anime lately and it looks awesome.


----------



## Tash (May 17, 2008)

So far, yea for the most part it is.


----------



## tictactoc (May 17, 2008)

I think I'll hate Chroma in a near future.


----------



## spaZ (May 17, 2008)

The only thing thats different in the anime part is the Kishin souls part. The only way for someone to become a kishin is to eat good souls or whatever.


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 17, 2008)

just a quick update regarding ch 49

my comp still sucks, i can't seem to be on, for more than 5 min at a time, and if i can get back on after that >.> 

my last finals are this week, and then the following week, i'm flying out to japan/korea. so IF  i can back up my computer, and reformat before i leave i'll have the pics up for you guys. sorry for the long wait >.< hopefully someone can scan them sooner


----------



## Tash (May 17, 2008)

Yea, but so far the outline of the story in consistent with the manga. That may change however so you should read the manga anyway.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 17, 2008)

DAMN CHORONA!


*Spoiler*: __ 



><  dont do it, dont do it dont do it. Medusa is one crazy bitch, i keep hoping she'll turn good though, just cause i'm a fan of medusa/stein, they can both be crazy together!


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)

I really like where the series is heading. This thing is just begging for a Chrona spotlight in the plot


----------



## Yakamashi (May 18, 2008)

anyone got a link to the RAW chapters 35-38?


----------



## Gentleman (May 18, 2008)

I like this a lot so far... I'm in need of a Chapter 35 scan.


----------



## Gary (May 18, 2008)

i am still wondering how long this series will go


----------



## Zoe (May 18, 2008)

Arachne's part can be wrapped up soon, but we still have the third Gorgon sister and the Kishin to deal with.


----------



## Gary (May 18, 2008)

does any one know a place to download the raws =?


----------



## Tash (May 18, 2008)

IRC and #lurk

I predict around 80 or 90 chapters for SE. It's not packed with a bunch of chapters unrelated to the plot like other mangas *coughBleachcough* so wrapping up the loose ends shouldn't take too long.


----------



## Felix (May 19, 2008)

What a cockblock
I was expecting to see more of Shinigami with ever page I clicked
And I got the other masked guy instead 

Good chapter non the less


----------



## gabzilla (May 19, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> i am still wondering how long this series will go



We still have the third Gorgon sister and the Kishin


----------



## Gentleman (May 19, 2008)

Was it just me, or have there been other Kishin's besides the first one? Cause I thought they said that the one sealed was just the first one, which made me thought there were others. I could be wrong, but that's just what I thought, and if that's the case, then there's always room for more manga. Which I'm not complaining about since this is one of my favorites right now.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 19, 2008)

the requirement for being a kishin is quite easy so it's not a large leap to say their might be more then one. The first was probably the strongest though.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 19, 2008)

I love the new techs, they're so cool. Nothing beats the original trio though. I can't wait to see these chapters animated, Im sure we will since Ox and the others have already been shown in the anime.


----------



## Zoe (May 19, 2008)

Well, Ox and Kirikou both appeared before the end of the first part, so they'll definitely be featured there.  I'm still not sure we'll see any of the second part.


----------



## Countach (May 20, 2008)

cant wait to see what happens, i dont like this black blood stuff X3


----------



## Tyrannos (May 20, 2008)

Ah don't worry.  In typical shonen fashion, Soul will become evil for a time while he combats the Black Blood.  When Maka is in real trouble, he will overcome it and that is when he gains true strength.


----------



## PhantomX (May 20, 2008)

I want to see Black Star vs Mifune again... curse Ij for leaving!


----------



## Kira-chan (May 20, 2008)

spaZ said:


> The only thing thats different in the anime part is the Kishin souls part. The only way for someone to become a kishin is to eat good souls or whatever.


Let me just see if I've got this right...

In the anime the evil humans whose souls the main characters have to collect in the prologue eps are portrayed as being eaters of souls themselves, and their souls are called "eggs of kishin" meaning that they will eventually become kishin if left on their own.  However, in the manga they are simply "evil souls" and have no real connection to other souls or the kishin.

Am I correct in this?


----------



## Wuzzman (May 20, 2008)

kishin are people who eat human souls. We don't know the exact number, but once you start eating souls not on the shinagami's list you start on the road of becoming a kishin. The anime wasn't really wrong, evil souls = eggs of kishin, since evil souls are evil becomes they EAT SOULS ^_^.


----------



## Mori` (May 20, 2008)

wow the last few pages of 36 were fantastic, can't wait to see how this goes down!

and stein! so wondefully insane xD


----------



## Zoe (May 20, 2008)

Kira-chan said:


> Let me just see if I've got this right...
> 
> In the anime the evil humans whose souls the main characters have to collect in the prologue eps are portrayed as being eaters of souls themselves, and their souls are called "eggs of kishin" meaning that they will eventually become kishin if left on their own.  However, in the manga they are simply "evil souls" and have no real connection to other souls or the kishin.
> 
> Am I correct in this?



Yup, they're just normal criminals in the manga.

Even Mifune is on Shinigami-sama's list, and we know he isn't entirely "evil."


----------



## emROARS (May 20, 2008)

Is it me, or does Soul look liek the phantom of the opera in the last page.

O.o 

It just really reminded me of it.

XD


----------



## Kira-chan (May 20, 2008)

Zoe said:


> Yup, they're just normal criminals in the manga.
> 
> Even Mifune is on Shinigami-sama's list, and we know he isn't entirely "evil."


I see, that's pretty much what I thought.


Wuzzman said:


> kishin are people who eat human souls. We don't know the exact number, but once you start eating souls not on the shinagami's list you start on the road of becoming a kishin. The anime wasn't really wrong, evil souls = eggs of kishin, since evil souls are evil becomes they EAT SOULS ^_^.


The difference though seems to be that in the anime version *everyone* on Shinigami-sama's list eats souls and is on their way to becoming a kishin, at least so far.  I wonder why they decided to make that change...


----------



## PhantomX (May 20, 2008)

That's how it was in the manga too... everyone on his list was a person who had been eating innocent souls. The only difference is that in the anime they never mention (they've avoided it altogether, in fact) that these beings eating innocent people are actually humans themselves.


----------



## Zoe (May 20, 2008)

It never said that the criminals were eating souls though.  With Lupin, for example, he was carrying money from a bank heist in his bag whereas it was souls in the anime.


----------



## PhantomX (May 20, 2008)

Zoe said:


> It never said that the criminals were eating souls though.  With Lupin, for example, he was carrying money from a bank heist in his bag whereas it was souls in the anime.



Heh, I blame the anime... it's much more recent in my memory and it's been a while since I read those early manga chaps.


----------



## spaZ (May 20, 2008)

They probably changed it around at the beginning for a reason so that a normal soul or something could become a kishin I would imagine.


----------



## Felix (May 20, 2008)

Soul is awesome when he transforms
For some reason... Whenever he is in that room it reminds me of Monster and the little midget Nazi guy


----------



## Zoe (May 20, 2008)

The demon and the room always felt Twin Peaks-ish to me.


----------



## gabzilla (May 20, 2008)

Stein <3

I love how Soul looks when he goes into that room.


----------



## Felix (May 20, 2008)

"The characteristics of the "Baby" is heavily influenced by a character from , named "." His first appearance, in Chapter 26, is also nearly identical, appearing to Nina Fortner from behind a red curtain (akin to the 's waiting room) while dancing to the tune "". He is ultimately killed by a prostitute in a scheme to destroy Capek's organization as well as Capek himself."

Eureka


----------



## gabzilla (May 20, 2008)

I just noticed Tsubaki is from the Nara clan.


----------



## spaZ (May 20, 2008)

Whos the raw provider for the magazine raws... I really should put down the guys name or whatever since I haven't really and I am kind of feeling bad for it.


----------



## KuronoX54 (May 20, 2008)

I want to see Maka go crazy again


----------



## Wuzzman (May 20, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> That's how it was in the manga too... everyone on his list was a person who had been eating innocent souls. The only difference is that in the anime they never mention (they've avoided it altogether, in fact) that these beings eating innocent people are actually humans themselves.



thats cause its explained later in the manga they don't want to spoil anything ^_^.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2008)

damn this is a good manga


----------



## emROARS (May 21, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> I just noticed Tsubaki is from the Nara clan.



She's related to Shikamaru? 

Maka going crazy did look awesome, but I don't want the strain put on them. =[

*cares for them liek dat*


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 21, 2008)

me again. so if someone happens to have a restore/boot disc for windows XP i can get you ch 49 in a wiz. i finally finished backing up all my files, and my last two finals are today. so i have 4 days till i leave for japan/korea to upload the pics for you guys

can anyone help me >.<

i can't always check naruto forums cause i have periods of where my computer will be good to me, and periods where my computer crashes, and i can't get on for however long >.> i have Im's on my phone, so if you have a link or something it would be much appreciated

aim-iijyanaika
msn-ejyanaika@hotmail.com

i know there are those just itching for CH49


----------



## gabzilla (May 21, 2008)

Koro said:


> She's related to Shikamaru?



 Which was the last manga chapter you read?



Koro said:


> Maka going crazy did look awesome, but I don't want the strain put on them. =[
> 
> *cares for them liek dat*




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, don't worry, it'll get better.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 21, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Ah don't worry.  In typical shonen fashion, Soul will become evil for a time while he combats the Black Blood.  When Maka is in real trouble, he will overcome it and that is when he gains true strength.



I know this is the manga thread and everything but dude you just totally spoiled me.  Does this really happen or are you just talking in general about shonen cliques?


----------



## PhantomX (May 21, 2008)

He's speaking in cliches.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 21, 2008)

thank goodness


----------



## gabzilla (May 21, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> I know this is the manga thread and everything but dude you just totally spoiled me.  Does this really happen or are you just talking in general about shonen cliques?



Nothing like that has happened so far.


----------



## KuronoX54 (May 21, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Ah don't worry.  In typical shonen fashion, Soul will become evil for a time while he combats the Black Blood.  When Maka is in real trouble, he will overcome it and that is when he gains true strength.


that sounds about right


----------



## Tyrannos (May 21, 2008)

WTG Spaz and Zoe.    The scanilations are almost fully caught up now.


----------



## Gentleman (May 22, 2008)

Thank you so much SpaZ, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Zoe (May 22, 2008)

47: this

I don't think anybody ever did 48.


----------



## PhantomX (May 22, 2008)

Someone BETTER fix Iijanaika's comp... I need to see Black Star owning D:


----------



## emROARS (May 22, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Which was the last manga chapter you read?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



47.

XD 

I was being sarcastic, but they do use a shadow weapon of sorts.


----------



## Franckie (May 22, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Someone BETTER fix Iijanaika's comp... I need to see Black Star owning D:



I expect a good fight, Blackstar's fights have a good flow to them.
I just hope he will get something more advanced than the demon sword; soul resonance might not be the only way forward, but at least a new ability beyond what the demon sword can do would be nice.


----------



## Felix (May 22, 2008)

Just read up to 47
Awesome, this Manga is truly awesome


----------



## tictactoc (May 22, 2008)

lmao @ Shinigami and Death Scythe's "discussion" with Medusa


----------



## gabzilla (May 22, 2008)

Thank you so much for the scans!

Medusa is awesome.

Soul pek

The last few chapters have so much Soul info. His last name and... some tips about his past?


----------



## PhantomX (May 22, 2008)

Como sigue el arte? Ya estoy ansioso por verlo


----------



## gabzilla (May 22, 2008)

I have to finish a request first.



I really like the art. And it's so dynamic I can practically _see it_ animated.


----------



## emROARS (May 22, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Thank you so much for the scans!
> 
> Medusa is awesome.
> 
> ...



What I find awesome is:


*Spoiler*: __ 



His last name is of Welsh origin! I can't believe he had chosen Evans of all names!
=OOO
*hugs Okubo*


----------



## gabzilla (May 22, 2008)

Koro said:


> What I find awesome is:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It suits him pek


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder where he comes from. It seems there is something wrong with his family, he didn't like it when the demon called him by his last name.


----------



## emROARS (May 22, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> It suits him pek
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Uh huh. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmmm....maybe he comes from a bad line, like Sirus off HP 

But I think his soul room is a replica of the favourite room of his old house maybe, and the empty frames were once holding pictures of his family? Maybe he even forgot what they looked like and thats why they're empty?


----------



## gabzilla (May 22, 2008)

Koro said:


> Uh huh.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I know! I think he comes from a rich family. Maybe they were too severe?


----------



## emROARS (May 22, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I know! I think he comes from a rich family. Maybe they were too severe?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe they even bacame kishin eggs. But I would imagine his parents being strict.

=/


----------



## Yulwei (May 22, 2008)

I was under the impression Kid was superior to BS but it seems BS was just in a funk induced by his string of defeats even Kid is suprised at his weakness. Seems to me in his usual mindset he'd have had a better showing


----------



## gabzilla (May 22, 2008)

I think Kid is stronger, but BS is formidable. 



Koro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe. Or maybe they kicked him out. Or perhaps he left.


----------



## Yulwei (May 22, 2008)

Either way Maka is starting to actually impress me for once. She's pretty competant and strong by comparison to other manga females but she's surrounded by beats in SE so she has to be one to impress Demon Hunter is bringing her closer to the level at which I am impressed.


----------



## gabzilla (May 22, 2008)

I think she is better than other main females in Shounen. Yes, she is not super or the best, but I like how she gets realistically scared when needed, and how she can be a bitch and learn from her mistakes.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 22, 2008)

ch 47...awesome. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 it took me a couple of seconds to figure out who was who, but omg this chapter was hilarious. "In 7 years...no 10....feel free to come back..." lol new crack pairing . Seriously though I kinda hope Medusa isn't as soft as she's acting, she doesn't have to be totally evil but I still want her to be one of the bad guys. I miss bs too, it's like a piece is missing or something.


----------



## Kakashisensay (May 22, 2008)

MakaxGiriko


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 22, 2008)

Kakashisensay said:


> MakaxGiriko



In 7 to 10 years who knows


----------



## PhantomX (May 22, 2008)

I would've left w/ Liz too, he's a smart guy.

And I think BS could actually compete with Kid hand to hand (doubt he could beat him when he's w/ the sisters)... but Kid totally suckered him when he was raving.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 22, 2008)

Damn those were so much chapters that I don't know what to say!...

but oh lol at chapter 47  "Medusa?" "Yes?" "*tear drops*" ...


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 22, 2008)

i don't get what you say.. just point me to the ones who I need to thank...


btw... Shower scene... first I was like "Fuck yeah! " and then... and then... "Fuck NOOOOOOO "...


----------



## PhantomX (May 22, 2008)

I kinda feel bad for Kim... finally the perfect example of a witch coexisting peacefully in Shibusen (which would've opened the path for Angela and Mifune), and then Arachne has to ruin it w/ her Morality Thingamajigger. Sure, Kim was a bitch, but even she didn't deserve this


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 22, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> i don't get what you say.. just point me to the ones who I need to thank...
> 
> 
> btw... Shower scene... first I was like "Fuck yeah! " and then... and then... "Fuck NOOOOOOO "...



 Yeah if I was a guy that would probably be my reaction. The full on butt shot was a bit much for me though. I thought that scene was hilarious.


----------



## gabzilla (May 22, 2008)

Giriko is funny. 

I think the shower scene was hilarious. And i feel sorry for Kim.

And am I the only who thought perverted thoughts when Soul helped Maka stretch?


----------



## Zoe (May 22, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> And am I the only who thought perverted thoughts when Soul helped Maka stretch?




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 















1234567890


----------



## gabzilla (May 22, 2008)

Zoe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew it


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 22, 2008)

The mangaka totally did that on purpose. There was no other reason to focus on...that particular spot. 

lol souls shorts shorts.


----------



## PhantomX (May 22, 2008)

I thought the same thing too... man... that was some erotic positioning.


----------



## gabzilla (May 22, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> The mangaka totally did that on purpose. There was no other reason to focus on...that particular spot.
> 
> lol souls shorts shorts.



One of the reasons I love this mangaka 



PhantomX said:


> I thought the same thing too... man... that was some erotic positioning.



He looked hot in them.


----------



## PhantomX (May 22, 2008)

I was thinking about her... but hey, MAYBE I JUST LIKE GIRLS MORE THAN YOU!


----------



## gabzilla (May 22, 2008)

Pft, you wish 

Maka looked cute when she was running.


----------



## PhantomX (May 22, 2008)

Nygus took off her bandages! She was cute as expected... wonder why she's always covered up.


----------



## gabzilla (May 22, 2008)

Maybe she is cold? 

I think she looks cuter with bandages.


----------



## Yulwei (May 23, 2008)

They won't. Either way it seems all this is working towards a peace treaty with the witches or a portion of them but if that happens Kishin needs to get his act together because so far as I can see it's just him and whoever been driven mad by his persence.


----------



## emROARS (May 23, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> The mangaka totally did that on purpose. There was no other reason to focus on...that particular spot.
> 
> lol souls shorts shorts.



I like short shorts, you like short shorts. (That song can straight into my mind lol)


----------



## tersalius (May 23, 2008)

where can i find the raws for ch 48 and 49?
if there is any!


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 23, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Nygus took off her bandages! She was cute as expected... wonder why she's always covered up.



She was actually wounded if you look at the first panel where she shows her face... with each chapter the little marks were disappearing even more XD...


----------



## gabzilla (May 23, 2008)

She was wounded?

o_o I didn't notice.


----------



## PhantomX (May 23, 2008)

I must've missed that too... I think Blind Itachi has a project to do now


----------



## Tyrannos (May 23, 2008)

Oh man, Chapter 47's hillarious with Soul getting hit in the balls by Angela.  Then when they are all back together, they all glomp Medusa. (Except Liz).


----------



## PhantomX (May 23, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Oh man, Chapter 47's hillarious with Soul getting hit in the balls by Angela.  Then when they are all back together, they all glomp Medusa. (Except Liz).



I was more amused by the person that was WITH Soul (whoever that was), when he "accepted" his miserable fate XD

Back off of Liz 

I love that she's the most rational one... surprised she's so girly despite having grown up as a delinquent on the streets.


----------



## gabzilla (May 23, 2008)

Hey, that's a good question!

It wasn't Ox, because he was with Mosquito. Was it Kid?


----------



## PhantomX (May 23, 2008)

It must've been... it wasn't Kilik, or Liz, or Patty, or Maka, or Ox, or Thunder, or Fire... so I guess he's the only one left, right? That's a pretty amusing thing he did there. XD

I'm still waiting for that pedobear and the monkey to make a return appearance, lol.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 23, 2008)

maybe it's my imagination though... cause the art in those chapters isn't very clean at all... but i really felt like there's more specks (that usually represent damage) on the parts of her skin that were covered... this is noticeable as well when she's taking maka's time... in her legs...

it really gives me that feeling...

@Phantom: It was Kid lol...


----------



## gabzilla (May 23, 2008)

So it was Kid.

 Picturing Kid saying something like that is too funny.


----------



## AznSup3rman (May 23, 2008)

Holy! Haven't checked this thread in a few days and now three more chapters have been scanned. GG spaZ


----------



## spaZ (May 23, 2008)

9 more chapters till I catch up


----------



## tictactoc (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the chap Spaz


----------



## PhantomX (May 23, 2008)

Spaz is a liar... he hasn't slowed down at all.

EDIT:


*Spoiler*: _Ahh, friends... and Ragnarok XD_ 




]


----------



## Tyrannos (May 24, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> So it was Kid.
> 
> Picturing Kid saying something like that is too funny.



I hope they get that far in the animation.  That would be a classic moment.  



PhantomX said:


> It must've been... it wasn't Kilik, or Liz, or Patty, or Maka, or Ox, or Thunder, or Fire... so I guess he's the only one left, right? That's a pretty amusing thing he did there. XD
> 
> I'm still waiting for that pedobear and the monkey to make a return appearance, lol.



Yeah, Gabzi got it.  

Maka went to houseclean for Chainsaw Guy, but was saved by Liz and Patty.  Kilik and Ox were playing Chess with Mosquito, so Kid and Soul were left.

And we all know who Pedobear is?


----------



## PhantomX (May 24, 2008)

I don't know who pedobear is... or why he's with a monkey


----------



## Zoe (May 24, 2008)

I liked it when Fire and Thunder were fighting on top of Kirikou's head   Those two are so random... I wonder if we'll actually find out anything about them.

Speaking of... are they boys or girls, or even standard RPG-style one boy+one girl?



Tyrannos said:


> And we all know who Pedobear is?



Sorry, I'm missing out on the joke.  Do you have a theory as to who he is? ^^

I'm guessing he's the monkey's underling (seriously) cause the monkey should be a Death Scythe.

Edit: Well, crap.  We've been spelling Patt*i*'s name wrong.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 24, 2008)

Honestly, my first thought was that Pedobear was Death Scythe because of the outfit, and Sid was the monkey due to the T-Shirt.  

Chapter 399

But then I remembered that "Gau Gau Gau" from Chapter 23.   

Chapter 399

So Pedobear is really the South American Death Scythe, and the Monkey is really a Monkey (his partner).


----------



## Midus (May 24, 2008)

Zoe said:


> I liked it when Fire and Thunder were fighting on top of Kirikou's head   Those two are so random... I wonder if we'll actually find out anything about them.
> 
> Speaking of... are they boys or girls, or even standard RPG-style one boy+one girl?
> 
> ...



Nice scans. Thanks for the heads up. If the "Soul Friends" one didn't have the bar in the middle, I would've loved to see it as my PSP's wallpaper.


----------



## UrumiGTO (May 24, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Honestly, my first thought was that Pedobear was Death Scythe because of the outfit, and Sid was the monkey due to the T-Shirt.
> 
> Chapter 399
> 
> ...


hey you might be right there


----------



## Gentleman (May 24, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Honestly, my first thought was that Pedobear was Death Scythe because of the outfit, and Sid was the monkey due to the T-Shirt.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Oh, I completely forgot about that. But it could be the other way around. although I think I'd rather see the monkey wielding a scythe than a bear. The monkey's awesome!


----------



## Arishem (May 24, 2008)

I just got caught up. Soul Eater has proved to be pretty entertaining so far. While the plot is standard shounen fare, what stands out to me is the unique art and great fight sequences.


----------



## Zoe (May 24, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> So Pedobear is really the South American Death Scythe, and the Monkey is really a Monkey (his partner).



I think the monkey is the DS and Pedobear is his partner.


----------



## PhantomX (May 24, 2008)

Her name is Patricia... I don't think how her nickname is abbreviated is all that important. And damn, nice observation Tyrannos o_O


----------



## Zoe (May 24, 2008)

It's just annoying that 99% of the names are foreign, and they've almost all been mispelled at one time or another >_>


----------



## PhantomX (May 24, 2008)

Spaz, when you guys catch up are you planning on doing the earlier chapters by that other group? You guys are considerably better, and have much nicer translations, and if you did all the chaps I'd definitely archive this series.


----------



## spaZ (May 24, 2008)

We don't have a translator for this series anymore Nagumo left to binktopia who are apparently going to work on soul eater now (project stealers) so yeah all we have left is zoes translations for the chapters ahead.


----------



## gabzilla (May 24, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> I hope they get that far in the animation.  That would be a classic moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If BlackStar was there, I would have said it was him, but Kid doing that is even more funny.

Pedobear and Monkey are from South America?


----------



## Wuzzman (May 24, 2008)

I am truely tempted to consider Soul Eater a Tier 2 manga. I have HunterXHunter as Tier 1, while bleach, naruto, and one piece are Tier 3 manga. (I have at 5 tiers for shounen manga), soo much stuff in Soul Eater to continue I almost have to write a review, the story is just amazing, which is all I can say.


----------



## emROARS (May 24, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> I am truely tempted to consider Soul Eater a Tier 2 manga. I have HunterXHunter as Tier 1, while bleach, naruto, and one piece are Tier 3 manga. (I have at 5 tiers for shounen manga), soo much stuff in Soul Eater to continue I almost have to write a review, the story is just amazing, which is all I can say.



It knocked off Naruto as my favourite manga so I can see where you're comming from. 

Soul and Kid


----------



## spaZ (May 24, 2008)

Its in my top 10 right now, but theres just so many good manga's out there its hard to place them all.


----------



## Arishem (May 24, 2008)

What I like about Soul Eater is that the scope of the story increases after each story arc. With some shounen mangas, it feels like certain segments don't contribute much to the main plot or they diverge completely from the main premise, which is not to say that's always bad. For example: it seemed at first that the factory mission would just be another excuse for a fight, but then
*Spoiler*: __ 



it introduces a character heavily related to the world's growing insanity.


I just hope this trend continues.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 24, 2008)

S P O T said:


> Oh, I completely forgot about that. But it could be the other way around. although I think I'd rather see the monkey wielding a scythe than a bear. The monkey's awesome!



That's exactly what I'm thinking.  The monkey is the technician and the human is the Death Scythe.   But instead of him turning into a scythe like DS, I'm expecting him to turn into a giant club or something unexpected like an axe.

"Is that a monkey with a huge ass axe in his hand?"  



Zoe said:


> I think the monkey is the DS and Pedobear is his partner.



Sometimes I wonder if you know already know the answer from reading the RAWs.   



gabzilla said:


> If BlackStar was there, I would have said it was him, but Kid doing that is even more funny.
> 
> Pedobear and Monkey are from South America?



Yeah.


----------



## Zoe (May 24, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Sometimes I wonder if you know already know the answer from reading the RAWs.



Nah, I'm just guessing that cause it was the monkey who responded when Sid called them, not Pedobear.

(and Excalibur proves that there can be non-human weapons)

Besides, wouldn't that be more fun?


----------



## PhantomX (May 24, 2008)

I would find it funnier to see the monkey wielding something ridiculous than to have the monkey transform into something ridiculous


----------



## Tyrannos (May 24, 2008)

I agree with you Phantomx, it's better to see the monkey holding a weapon and kicking butt, than the monkey being the weapon.



Zoe said:


> Nah, I'm just guessing that cause it was the monkey who responded when Sid called them, not Pedobear.
> 
> (and Excalibur proves that there can be non-human weapons)
> 
> Besides, wouldn't that be more fun?



But if you look back at the translation, Sid said "they kept on saying".   Not he was saying.  

Spandam

As for Excalibur, I think he's in a whole other league than Demon Weapons.   Heck, is he even an animal in the first place?


----------



## Gentleman (May 24, 2008)

I wouldn't mind either way, but I think a monkey wielding a giant weapon would be much better than a bear-man wielding a weapon. I just wonder what either one would transform into. Probably something epic...


----------



## gabzilla (May 24, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> I am truely tempted to consider Soul Eater a Tier 2 manga. I have HunterXHunter as Tier 1, while bleach, naruto, and one piece are Tier 3 manga. (I have at 5 tiers for shounen manga), soo much stuff in Soul Eater to continue I almost have to write a review, the story is just amazing, which is all I can say.



HunterxHunter is very good. Though I started liking it after the second arc.

Soul Eater has replaced Naruto in my list. Not that it was very hard. It's the anime/manga I'm enjorying the most right now.


----------



## Midus (May 24, 2008)

Wow, One Piece at Tier 3? To each his own I guess. I'd put this up there with HxH. I'm really liking the setting and the characters especially. It has humour, great art, and great fights. I especially like the fact that theres very little training(Similar to One Piece).


----------



## Zoe (May 24, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> But if you look back at the translation, Sid said "they kept on saying".   Not he was saying.
> 
> *
> *


*

Hmmm... I'm getting a flash of deja vu 

「ガウガウ」言ってて言葉が通じません

Saying "gaugau", words weren't communicated.

It doesn't say if there were one or many people (??) that Sid was talking about. Treat the "they" as the "gender-neutral" usage rather than the "number" usage.*


----------



## Tash (May 24, 2008)

Arishem said:


> What I like about Soul Eater is that the scope of the story increases after each story arc. With some shounen mangas, it feels like certain segments don't contribute much to the main plot or they diverge completely from the main premise, which is not to say that's always bad. For example: it seemed at first that the factory mission would just be another excuse for a fight, but then
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



The ability to make everything you write relevant is the mark of a good story teller.


----------



## spaZ (May 25, 2008)

I think lots of you wanted to see this lol.


----------



## Gentleman (May 25, 2008)

Interesting... although I have no idea what it means, but by the end of that I think Black Star will either be following the path of the Kishin or will have surpassed God!! I really hope it's the latter.


----------



## spaZ (May 25, 2008)

Hmm for all we know he might turn into something opposite of a Kishin, like instead of insanity it might be calm or something like that.


----------



## Shiron (May 25, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Whose that guy?


The guy with Black Star in the pic spaZ posted? That's "the soul within Tsubaki" that BS has to manage to resonate with to properly use Youtou mode and not just force himself to use it.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 25, 2008)

I got a feeling that could be the soul of the original Demon Blade, which Arachnae created.   Afterall, it's been said that Tsubaki's family originated from him.


----------



## gabzilla (May 25, 2008)

This is interesting


----------



## UrumiGTO (May 25, 2008)

oh damn when be released next chapter i cant wait ;'(


----------



## PhantomX (May 25, 2008)

Someone upload the raws of 49 or the chines scans or something, I need to see it NAO.


----------



## Kyo. (May 25, 2008)

were can i find soul eater 48???
im up to 47, but 48 is not in here 

how often does the manga realises a new chapter?? its 1 a week like naruto and bleach?







black star is THE MAN


----------



## Tash (May 26, 2008)

It's a monthly manga. The unscanned chapters have just been coming out quicker because the anime makes the manga so much more popular.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 26, 2008)

I wanted to ask u guys this...i wish we could make a thread chapter for this but we'll just have to make do...

who is you favorite character thus far???

my favorite is either Soul or Stein. Then Mifune followed by the Kishin himself...I just love his character design. I am also a fan of Medusa.

EDIT: is it just me or did anyone else notice...

that kishin has almost the exact same type of hair as Death the Kid. In fact, both of their facial design are remarkably similar. A possible foreshadowing perhaps??? Also, what happened to Death's mother?? Did she die or is she still alive?? We have had no mention of her thus far.


----------



## Kiyoshi (May 26, 2008)

I am digging this series.  I just wish if it makes me think of this being how Bleach would have been if Togashi got a hold of it is a good thing or not.


----------



## spaZ (May 26, 2008)

We really need to see Maka's mother she probably will show up sooner or later though.


----------



## Midus (May 26, 2008)

Its seems odd, but I'm really digging Maka. One of the better Shonen females in my opinion. She's just likable and well written.


----------



## UrumiGTO (May 26, 2008)

agreed maka is one of the best females in shonen.I liek her dress i love her hair etc. just perfect. Favotire character Maka then goes Soul , Medusa , Black star , Stein , Shinigami tbc.


----------



## abakuskulram (May 26, 2008)

Could anyone please tell me if they think that the manga or the anime is better? And why?


----------



## tictactoc (May 26, 2008)

Nope. Maka is annoying :/


----------



## emROARS (May 26, 2008)

abakuskulram said:


> Could anyone please tell me if they think that the manga or the anime is better? And why?




I can't choose. .

And I <3 maka. Really weird since i'm not funny usually on Shounen females.


----------



## Kira-chan (May 26, 2008)

abakuskulram said:


> Could anyone please tell me if they think that the manga or the anime is better? And why?


So far the two are very similar.  But there are things I think the anime did better, like turning Maka's encounter with Jack the Ripper in the first ep from a one shot kill to one of the coolest fights in the series so far.  It's kind of weird how the anime changes the souls the Shibusen students have to collect early on from simply being evil humans on Shinigami-sama's list to inhuman soul eaters themselves though...

And yeah, Maka's definitely a rarity among shounen girls.


----------



## Midus (May 26, 2008)

Both are great. I generally prefer the Manga series, but I like both here. My feelings will probably change once Fillers come into play. Soul Eater anime is made by Bones. Nuff said really.


----------



## Tash (May 26, 2008)

abakuskulram said:


> Could anyone please tell me if they think that the manga or the anime is better? And why?


Manga easily enough. Given that it's what the anime stems from and so far Bones hasn't made any extraordinary changes to the story.


Midus said:


> Its seems odd, but I'm really digging Maka. One of the better Shonen females in my opinion. She's just likable and well written.


Easily one of the better shonen females. With the exception of a few series most modern shonen only use females as damsels in distress or fodder. A series like SE where the female lead actually fights and wins battles that actually are important to the plot is refreshing.


----------



## spaZ (May 26, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can get Gangan in like canada or something? Or if I can get it shipped here cause I really want to get 49 and I'll scan it my self since this raws taking to long to get here.


----------



## Tash (May 26, 2008)

You probably could get it shipped there, finding an order form to subscribe might be hard though.


----------



## Shiron (May 26, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Does anyone know if you can get Gangan in like canada or something? Or if I can get it shipped here cause I really want to get 49 and I'll scan it my self since this raws taking to long to get here.


Seems so:


----------



## Kiyoshi (May 26, 2008)

abakuskulram said:


> Could anyone please tell me if they think that the manga or the anime is better? And why?



I'm liking the manga a bit better, but that is my purist tendencies.  By the end of the fourth episode I am already noticing minor and major differences in characterization and plot that are bugging me slightly.  

Call it reverse nitpicking.  For example, I am fine with FMA the Anime and FMA the manga.  Different but similar stories and they make it obvious.  The differences in the Soul Eater anime are seemingly so minor I am left wondering why bother.  And that has me worried for the future.


----------



## Zoe (May 26, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Does anyone know if you can get Gangan in like canada or something? Or if I can get it shipped here cause I really want to get 49 and I'll scan it my self since this raws taking to long to get here.



bk1 does subscriptions:


But nobody's ever responded on how much shipping comes out to each month


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 26, 2008)

I bet Maka's mother will look a lot like Maka, since she doesn't look like her father except for maybe the eyes. Both have green eyes.


----------



## gabzilla (May 26, 2008)

abakuskulram said:


> Could anyone please tell me if they think that the manga or the anime is better? And why?



I prefer the manga, but I love the anime too :3


----------



## Kyo. (May 26, 2008)

black star is the man, but stein is freaking awesome too. also death-kun. and shinigami cracks me up.

ill love how the main characters are balanced.
its like naruto actually.

black star = naruto (but freaking awesome) = power 
death the kid = sasuke )without being a pain in the ass) = skills
maka = sakura (BUT usefull) = brains

thats how i see them


----------



## gabzilla (May 26, 2008)

I think they are even more balanced than Naruto characters. Secondary characters do something other than help develop the main characters.


----------



## PhantomX (May 26, 2008)

I agree... it's been a long time since I've seen a manga or anime where ALL the characters play a role, or, in essence STAR in the manga, as opposed to always being centered on 1 or 2.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 26, 2008)

Actually I don't they're THAT even in terms of power. Maka and bs are catching up but Kid has been shown to have way more potential. I think its their character that evens out the playing field. I like this, because it means that even if a character is "stronger" they can still be beaten by a weaker opponent without the fans crying foul. Maka is the most balanced of the three, BS can be over confident and kid's ocd could be crippling in a fight. IMO she has the best partnership with her weapon and I think that also would help her in a fight with the other two. 

One on one though, as tech's I think Maka is a little weaker than BS and Kid....which is upsetting because she's awesome and I like her the most out of the three. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Im not sure if the black blood is something that would give Maka an edge. I've only seen her use it once so I don't think she can use it again. In the latest manga chapters though BJ's ability seems like it will be passed on to someone new. I'm hoping it's Maka, cause his ability is already close to what she can do and because it's an awesome weapon. It would set her not only apart from BS and Kid, but from any other tech out there.


----------



## Zoe (May 26, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> One on one though, as tech's I think Maka is a little weaker than BS and Kid....which is upsetting because she's awesome and I like her the most out of the three.



At the same time, that means she has the most potential to grow.  As the lead of the series, she should be a shoe-in for one of the strongest by the end.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I have a bad feeling about her being with Medusa.  I do think she's going to pick up BJ's ability pretty soon, and that means she'll be Medusa's next target.


----------



## Kyo. (May 27, 2008)

actually, is clearly shown in the manga the black star is the "strongest". its been said by almost everyone. the thing is that he is rash.
but thats what makes it balanced. black star is strong, but an idiot. maka is smart but she lack the strenght of BS and Kid. and kid is skilled, but he has mayor problems.

thats how they balance each other


----------



## Hiruma (May 27, 2008)

Kid would be the best in a fight (he soloed Black Star in hand-to-hand, which is a great feat even if BS wasn't doing all that well, especially since he's better at range) if he didn't have his OCD. Black Star just has more insane physical ability than anyone else.


----------



## spaZ (May 27, 2008)

Black star is not the strongest, I don't even think kid has shown us all he can do yet.


----------



## tictactoc (May 27, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> I think they are even more balanced than Naruto characters. Secondary characters do something other than help develop the main characters.



Secondary characters in Naruto certainly did more than Soul eater's right now. There's the whole chuunin exam, and the first Sasuke rescue arc, that's huge.
But it looks like they'll become more important in the future. Just hope they won't be left in the dust by the three main characters.


----------



## Kakashisensay (May 27, 2008)

Swajio said:


> It's a monthly manga. The unscanned chapters have just been coming out quicker because the anime makes the manga so much more popular.



Oh god, I hope this doesnt turn into the Claymore thread


----------



## gabzilla (May 27, 2008)

Kid is stronger than BS. At least for now.



tictactoc said:


> Secondary characters in Naruto certainly did more than Soul eater's right now. There's the whole chuunin exam, and the first Sasuke rescue arc, that's huge.



Well, yes, but that's because Naruto has more chapters. Secondary characters in Soul Eater seem to be more balanced. And while Maka, Kid and BS are main characters, so is Soul.



tictactoc said:


> But it looks like they'll become more important in the future. Just hope they won't be left in the dust by the three main characters.



I'm sure thy won't.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 27, 2008)

Recently caught up in this series and I enjoyed it a lot once the first Chrona battle happened. Before that it had a bit too much silliness/comedy for me.

However I have little interest in Archanie. I am much more interested in seeing wtf Medusa is up to this arc. She better have some ultra-evil ulterior motive to all this or I'll be pissed. The last thing I want her to become is pussy and "I really love my daughter". 

Luckily, I do think she has a greater agenda to this helping Shibusen thing other then "Rescuing" Chrona.

And after this, we better see wtf Asura has been up to. He interests me more then anyone in the series.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 27, 2008)

Kid is undoubtedly a P-I-M-P. I mean come on...he's the son of the man that defeated Kishin in (what seems like) another life...

and plus...it doesn't hurt that his guns are 2 decently hot chicks...

but the biggest player is obviously Soul...he can get it on with that quasi-cat-witch anytime, anywhere, anyhow...

and oh yeah...I know Black Star is a really popular character but don't let you inner fanboy/girl fool u...all his talk about being greater than God himself...is just flat-out BS...

it's like black star is Nnoitra from Bleach proclaiming that he is the strongest espada...and yeah, we know how that turned out...

EDIT: I don't think Chrona was taken...possibly a lie...

but if it true...than Medusa purposely allowed it to happen giving her the opportunity to attack/get rid of her older sister or at least cripple Arachne's growing empire for the time being...

and yeah...I do not find Arachne appealing...I am, however, very interested in Medusa's plans. 

Also...what's the whole deal with Eibon.


----------



## PhantomX (May 27, 2008)

I think you missed the part where he would've defeated Kid had he not misfired... as well as the fact that Black Star wanted to be defeated/stopped... so he just took all of Kid's hits... o_O

I honestly think that as far as hand-to-hand is related, they are about equal. Kid is better w/ the guns though... cuz... yeah... hard to synch up with Black Star, lol.


----------



## Zoe (May 27, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I think you missed the part where he would've defeated Kid had he not misfired...



We don't know that for sure though.  Kid's power level is such an enigma that he may have been able to take that short for all we know.


----------



## Kiyoshi (May 27, 2008)

You know, anyone else wondering who Kid's other parent is?  The Kishin's hair is just making me think of a possible future plot twist.

Not to mention Kid is one of the more technically "insane" characters if you count his OBC as a benign insanity.


----------



## gabzilla (May 27, 2008)

Well, I don't know. BS is pretty insane if you think about it. 

But yes, Kishin does look a lot like Kid.


----------



## Tash (May 27, 2008)

If it hadn't misfired all it would have done is more damage, there isn't much suggesting it would have one-shotted him. And Kidd was messing around because he did not want to seriously fight Black☆Star.

And that hair seems to be common among the Shinigami race. Kidd's dad probably has similar hair under his mask.

And this thread will probably stay quite lively for a while. Per chapter Soul Eater has much more plot revelations than Claymore.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 27, 2008)

BS didn't take thpse hits on purpose, he was trying to get up after each one. I think if he had been in his regular state BS could have taken him or at the very least have the fight be less one sided. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Im convinced Maka's gonna inherit BJ's technique but the thing is...I don't really get what it is. Can someone explain it to me?


----------



## Tash (May 27, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> BS didn't take thpse hits on purpose, he was trying to get up after each one. I think if he had been in his regular state BS could have taken him or at the very least have the fight be less one sided.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a more advanced version of the ability to see souls. He can not only detect insanity from a distance, but he can also read your soul for disturbances to see if you're lying, or if there is something foreign influencing your soul. Basically it's the highest form of soul detection shown in the manga to date.


----------



## Zoe (May 27, 2008)

Don't forget the most important part:


*Spoiler*: __ 



It can see through Soul Protect.  That's why Medusa is keeping an eye out for others with the ability.


----------



## Tash (May 27, 2008)

I knew I was forgetting something.


----------



## PhantomX (May 27, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> BS didn't take thpse hits on purpose, he was trying to get up after each one. I think if he had been in his regular state BS could have taken him or at the very least have the fight be less one sided.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Eh... I interpreted it as him just bracing himself... not trying to get back up... it would've been easier to, like, move out of the way, than to try to get straight up again, lol.

Also, people making assumptions that Kid never fights seriously is pretty similar to my maknig assumptions that he would've been one shotted by Black Star (the dude has never fought any better than he fights against Black Star/Soul even when he's vsing enemies)... and honestly... he would've... I mean, if Black Star can one shot Mifune (who was beating a 3 star tech, his weapon AND a Death Scythe), I doubt Kid would've fared much better o_O


----------



## Tash (May 27, 2008)

It seems kinda obvious Kidd wasn't fighting all out from the start, after he realizes that Black Star was really trying to hurt him the fight became totally one-sided in Kidds favor. He basically speedblitzed him and pounded him into the pavement.
And either Mifune was also holding back or he got much stronger for the BREW fight considering he handles him with zero injuries in their second fight. The way I see it, Kidd>Black Star>Maka.


----------



## PhantomX (May 27, 2008)

Lol, this page shows otherwise.

Chapter 373 Page 02

That panel there where they shadow out his eyes implies that he's resigned himself to lose. What's the point of that panel if they just wanted Kid to overpower him? They would've had something like surprise or whatever instead...

And Black Star wins at hand to hand combat... when he fights people w/ weapons he generally does not compare. So yes, Kid is stronger, but I don't think he's stronger in melee fights.


----------



## Tash (May 27, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Lol, this page shows otherwise.
> 
> Chapter 373 Page 02
> 
> That panel there where they shadow out his eyes implies that he's resigned himself to lose. What's the point of that panel if they just wanted Kid to overpower him? They would've had something like surprise or whatever instead...


How do you figure them darkening the area around his eyes means he wanted to lose? The dialogue was Black Star egging Kidd on becaus he knew that h wasn't fighting seriously. And if he wanted to lose why would he stick out his hands resisting Kidds blows? He would have jut let him beat on him. Not to mention BS wanted to beat Kidd (a God) to prove he was beyond God. Purposely loosing to a God doesn't help the cause.
Chapter 373 Page 02


> And Black Star wins at hand to hand combat... when he fights people w/ weapons he generally does not compare. So yes, Kid is stronger, but I don't think he's stronger in melee fights.


Chapter 373 Page 02
Chapter 373 Page 02
Chapter 373 Page 02
Chapter 373 Page 02

To summarize what happened once Kidd got serious, he blitzed him and overpowered him in a melee fight.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 27, 2008)

Kidd took him out easily but BS wasn't in his normal state of mind than. I think the fight would have been much harder if he was and who knows, maybe BS's hit would have knocked him out. But ultimately I still think Kidd would have won. Stein has stated that Kidd's potential is far beyond anyone at shibusen...I think....don't quote me on that I need to check.


Thank you Swajio and Zoe


----------



## Shiftle (May 27, 2008)

First time posting in this thread, though I've been following Soul Eater for a while now. I think the thing I love most about this series is the artwork. Its really original, though not totally outlandish (i.e. Oda). The characters' clothing, and the design of the weapons are great. Just overall, extremely solid in my opinion.


----------



## Tash (May 27, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> Kidd took him out easily but BS wasn't in his normal state of mind than. I think the fight would have been much harder if he was and who knows, maybe BS's hit would have knocked him out. But ultimately I still think Kidd would have won. Stein has stated that Kidd's potential is far beyond anyone at shibusen...I think....don't quote me on that I need to check.
> 
> 
> Thank you Swajio and Zoe




*Spoiler*: _Manga Spoilers_ 



It's actually mentioned that the state of mind insanity induces makes you a better fighter since you fight without fear of the reprocussions.




And it's no problem.


----------



## Kyo. (May 27, 2008)

Link removed

what i get from the panel with the shadowing of BS eyes is that he is resigned or something, like he asks kid to beat him for something.

dont know why. but come on, i know kid is overal better fighter. but hand to hand combat?? thats BS especiallity, speed? come on he has a speed mode. 
BS is faster than kid.

in a serious fight i think kid would win, but not in hand to hand combat, not a chance


----------



## PhantomX (May 27, 2008)

See, I'm not alone.


----------



## gabzilla (May 27, 2008)

I don't know. Kid was not being serious. Yes, BS wasn't doing his best, but I think even he knows he cannot defeat Kid yet, _not even _in hand to hand combat.


----------



## Kyo. (May 27, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> See, I'm not alone.



ofcourse not!!! go BS go!!


gabzilla said:


> I don't know. Kid was not being serious. Yes, BS wasn't doing his best, but I think even he knows he cannot defeat Kid yet, _not even _in hand to hand combat.



hand to hand combat im sure BS can. everything else?? dont know

but im sure BS would give kid a run for his money


----------



## gabzilla (May 27, 2008)

Of course he would give Kid a run for him money. That doesn't mean he is stronger.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 28, 2008)

First of all, Kidd is a Shinigami so Maka and BS will never compare and second of all, besides Stein himself, no one is defeating Black Star in hand to hand combat.  This is unless they introduce another top tier character who specializes in this style.  Also, Kidd was fighting a weak BS and realized it since BS caught him off guard and could of seriously hurt him but it did nothing.  I think BS knew he couldn't win and wanted Kidd to kick his ass.  Kidd giving him that God speech sealed it for me. Hopefully, he gets his mind right and come back being the normal Black Star.


----------



## tictactoc (May 28, 2008)

Kyo-Aioros said:


> You can read them all here!
> 
> what i get from the panel with the shadowing of BS eyes is that he is resigned or something, like he asks kid to beat him for something.
> 
> ...



IMO BS let Kidd hit him.
However it's not because he wanted to be defeated by him, he probably tried to tank his hits, to prove that his body was not  THAT vulnerable (remember, the nurse told him he was just a normal human). 
Kidd showed him the business though


----------



## Agmaster (May 28, 2008)

Yeh, kinda like walking up to a guy with a sledgehammer and yelling hit me.....after you just got out of the hospital for falling from the 4th floor.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

Kiyoshi said:


> You know, anyone else wondering who Kid's other parent is?  The Kishin's hair is just making me think of a possible future plot twist.
> 
> Not to mention Kid is one of the more technically "insane" characters if you count his OBC as a benign insanity.



yeah...I pointed this out before too () but I didn't get back any responses...I'm glad someone else noticed it...

I agree...I think the hair is a subtle clue for a plot twist...
as for Kid being "insance" - I think he is hella strong but just like how his father is (not necessarily immune) but very-well protected from it, I think Kid has that same protection but to a lesser degree...after all, Kid is Shinigami's son... 

but I am also interested in the whole business between Eibon...


----------



## Tash (May 28, 2008)

That fight was a hand to hand battle. We really don't have much speed wise to say who's faster. Strength wise. BS hasn't done anything touching that huge crater Kidd left in the ground. As a technician, Kidd is the best out of the three. And if you say Kidd was fighting a weakened BS, it could just as easily be said that BS was fighting a Kidd who was half-assing it, for most of the fight, until the end where Kidd stomped him. And keep in mind Speed Star trades velocity for footing, so it would hardly be the deciding factor.


----------



## gabzilla (May 28, 2008)

Swajio said:


> That fight was a hand to hand battle. We really don't have much speed wise to say who's faster. Strength wise. BS hasn't done anything touching that huge crater Kidd left in the ground. As a technician, Kidd is the best out of the three. And if you say Kidd was fighting a weakened BS, it could just as easily be said that BS was fighting a Kidd who was half-assing it, for most of the fight, until the end where Kidd stomped him. And keep in mind Speed Star trades velocity for footing, so it would hardly be the deciding factor.



I second this


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

Is it just me or does anyone else notice that Black Star is quickly gaining a fandom similar to Sasuke's...

-----------------------------------------------------------------

I liked his character in the beginning but now I find his talk about becoming greater than God just dumb...meh, maybe it is just me...I never did like ppl who were attention-whores...


----------



## Midus (May 28, 2008)

I noticed the same as well. Also noticed that the amount of people wanting to see his downfall have also risen. If only Sasuke had someone to stomp him into the ground like Kid did to BS. I still kind of like him, though more as a comic relief character than anything else. He's been way too selfish and full of himself lately.


----------



## PhantomX (May 28, 2008)

What's the Sasuke fandom like? o_O

Also,  no one has denied that Kid is overall stronger than Black Star. Also, Black Star doesn't have any hax abilities or attacks or weapons or anything.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 28, 2008)

^^^ Like yeah right...it is exactly like u said...if only someone would have stomped his head into the ground and knocked some sense into him...sigh...imagine how much different Naruto would have been...

but yeah...I like Kid a lot...in fact, I didn't like him at first but now he is easily one of my faves...it is just that he has a good balance of everything...smarts, strength, bad ass attitude, quirks, etc...


----------



## Tash (May 28, 2008)

Keep in mind it's not like he's acting this way of his own free will. Basically the Insanity is distorting his personality making him act like that. It's like what the Black Blood does to Maka but less severe. And I wouldn't say that the BS fandom has reached the same level of annoying pestilence as the Uchiha fandom has. And I've pretty much given up all hope of Kishimoto ever doing something right when it comes to developing his characters.


----------



## Agmaster (May 28, 2008)

So you think Sasuke's current persona is caused by insanity bleedover?  I can see that.


----------



## Franky (May 28, 2008)

When's the next translation?


----------



## Tash (May 28, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> So you think Sasuke's current persona is caused by insanity bleedover?  I can see that.



It wasn't clear that the subject was Black Star?


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 28, 2008)

jesus, people are still comparing naruto to soul eater >.>

in osaka right now, did anyone happen to upload ch49 for you guys? hopefully you guys can get it soon, if not, i`ll be back in the states middle of june, so i`ll be able to give you ch49 and ch50. still not that much soul eater goodies out yet. everything says in june


----------



## Mider T (May 29, 2008)

Well what did you expect?  They are both manga named after one person but focus on multiple characters and this is a Naruto board.


----------



## gabzilla (May 29, 2008)

^ The problem is that a discussion or a joke involving Sasuke (or Naruto or Sakura) can easily escalate into an argument.

And we don't want that, do we? 

I see similarities between characters in Soul Eater and Naruto (even if I find the ones in Soul Eater, much entertaining), but that's normal. Both are shounen.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 29, 2008)

You find that there are always going to be personalities that seems similar to another series.   

Like with Naruto, you can see alot of inspriation from Goku being the strong and not-so-intelligent type.   Bulma seems alot like Chidori in Full Metal Panic.   Of course in which many series have your typical shy girl.  And The list goes on.


----------



## Agmaster (May 29, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> You find that there are always going to be personalities that seems similar to another series.
> 
> Like with Naruto, you can see alot of inspriation from Goku being the strong and not-so-intelligent type.   Bulma seems alot like *Chidori *in Full Metal Panic.   Of course in which many series have your typical shy girl.  And The list goes on.



You mean Sasuke's move?

Wait wait..I already did a naruto joke.  How about...

Bullshit, Bulma came first.  Know your history!


----------



## Zoe (May 29, 2008)

Can anybody confirm which volume has the Excalibur omake?  It should be either 8 or 10.


----------



## Agmaster (May 29, 2008)

Swajio said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> Why not? Personally I find a good civil argument over a *well-written* series entertaining.



You mean Naruto right?  This should be getting old, but it isn't.


----------



## gabzilla (May 29, 2008)

No idea, Zoe D:



Swajio said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> Why not? Personally I find a good civil argument over a *well-written *series entertaining.



 Naruto? Well-written?

The problem is that most arguments about Sasuke don't _stay_ civil.


----------



## Tash (May 29, 2008)

Actually I was talking about SE arguments, like how BS stacks up to Kidd or how SE compares to other manga. My other posts in this thread should make it clear I consider Naruto utter shite right now.


----------



## Agmaster (May 29, 2008)

I understood you Swajio, even if those icky girls didn't.


----------



## gabzilla (May 29, 2008)

Icky girls? 



Swajio said:


> Actually I was talking about SE arguments, like how BS stacks up to Kidd or how SE compares to other manga. My other posts in this thread should make it clear I consider Naruto utter shite right now.



Ah, then I don't have a problem with it. Sorry about the misunderstanding.


----------



## Zoe (May 29, 2008)

Aw, I never got the chance to revise my translation 

(I still think キリク should be )


----------



## spaZ (May 29, 2008)

Opps sorry forgot all about that. And they wanted to be consistent instead of changing names around and such. 

And if you want it would be of big help if you revised 42.


----------



## Franckie (May 31, 2008)

Kyo-Aioros said:


> Link removed
> 
> what i get from the panel with the shadowing of BS eyes is that he is resigned or something, like he asks kid to beat him for something.


That's the same way I viewed that scene; Black Star simply let himself be hit by Kid. It makes sense to me because Black Star could notice Mifune's movements, so unless Kid is ten times faster then Mifune, it's obvious that Black Star simply accepted the hits.

For people saying there's no way Black Star can be as strong as Kid because kid is a Shinigami, I think you're giving too much credit to Kid.

*Spoiler*: _Even Shinigami said that without his Death Scythe, he couldn't defeat Kishin_ 







That alone is proof that it's possible for someone who isn't a shinigami to become strong enough to fight on the same level. 
In terms of fighting skills, I think Black Star is already more balanced than Maka and Kid: not only does he fight well with Tsubaki, but he also fights well without her. 
For raw power, Kid will likely be above Maka and Black Star. However, Black Star will probably be the most balanced of the three.


----------



## Cold (May 31, 2008)

I don't think so.  IF BS intended to let Kid hit him, then why did he resist passing out after each hit?  It seemed to me that he challenged Kid to prove he was superior, which explains why he had his hands in his pocket at the beginning of the match.  After his second attack misfired he and Kid continued the fight.  Then, when Kid asked him to stop, he told him to just kill him, or make him stop if he could.  

BS doesn't seem to be the type to willingly lose to anybody.  Even when it came to Maka he only let her get off one hit.  It's hard to imagine that he just let Kid hit him, because that doesn't explain why he kept resisting losing consciousness.

But that's just my opinion and how I saw it.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 31, 2008)

Does anyone know which chapters these are from?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zoe (May 31, 2008)

kewlmyc said:


> Does anyone know which chapters these are from?



WHERE DID YOU GET THESE?!?!?!?!

That's the Excalibur omake ;_;


----------



## Tash (May 31, 2008)

Franckie said:


> That's the same way I viewed that scene; Black Star simply let himself be hit by Kid. It makes sense to me because Black Star could notice Mifune's movements, so unless Kid is ten times faster then Mifune, it's obvious that Black Star simply accepted the hits.
> 
> For people saying there's no way Black Star can be as strong as Kid because kid is a Shinigami, I think you're giving too much credit to Kid.
> 
> ...



Two things:
You do know that Kishin is also a shinigami right?
And you do also know that he always has his weapon with him (because he ate it) which would naturally put somebody fighting him without one at a disadvantage.


----------



## Roy Mustang (May 31, 2008)

Hopefully when Black Star returns from Japan he learns new moves.


----------



## PhantomX (May 31, 2008)

Kishin isn't a Shinigami... he was one of the Shinigami's Warriors (he's flippin' strong because he devours innocent souls). I asked Zoe to elaborate that before b/c it was poor wording on the scan's part.


----------



## Tash (May 31, 2008)

Yea, you're right, I just rechecked the scan, but it's still hinted that whatever Kishin is, isn't human so the comparison does fall.
*by sucking them into the sand.*


----------



## Zoe (May 31, 2008)

Swajio said:


> Yea, you're right, I just rechecked the scan, but it's still hinted that whatever Kishin is, isn't human so the comparison does fall.
> *by sucking them into the sand.*



Well it's certainly been the implication that devouring innocent souls leads you to becoming something inhuman.

Asura was just a strong human messed up in the head.  Then he ate his weapon and started eating innocent souls.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 31, 2008)

Do anyone know where I can find Chapter 48?


----------



## Tash (May 31, 2008)

Bleachexile.com

EDIT:Ah nvm. They don't have it up yet.


----------



## UrumiGTO (May 31, 2008)

me need 48 not 42


----------



## PhantomX (May 31, 2008)

No, we need 42-29 AND the Excalibur Omake... don't be an ass


----------



## spaZ (May 31, 2008)

Renachan was going to scan Excalibur Omake for us but hes busy right now with scanning other mangas for his group.


----------



## Zoe (May 31, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Renachan was going to scan Excalibur Omake for us but hes busy right now with scanning other mangas for his group.



WHICH VOLUME IS IT?????

Why won't anybody answer that question


----------



## gabzilla (May 31, 2008)

kewlmyc said:


> Does anyone know which chapters these are from?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 Is that Hero?

Now this makes sense:


----------



## Zoe (May 31, 2008)

He's also show in eps 4 and 6.

Come on people, SHARE YOUR SOURCES


----------



## PhantomX (May 31, 2008)

Lol, is it bad that I am amused at your despair?


----------



## Tash (May 31, 2008)

Zoe said:


> He's also show in eps 4 and 6.
> 
> Come on people, SHARE YOUR SOURCES


What sites have you checked so far?


PhantomX said:


> Lol, is it bad that I am amused at your despair?


----------



## Zoe (May 31, 2008)

Swajio said:


> What sites have you checked so far?



None.  I don't follow Chinese scans, so I don't know where to go.



PhantomX said:


> Lol, is it bad that I am amused at your despair?



The fandoms can be so shitty sometimes 

Shoujo fandoms really take the cake though.  Talk about elitists and hoarders, geez.


----------



## Roy Mustang (May 31, 2008)

holy shit is that excalibur?


----------



## tictactoc (May 31, 2008)

OMG there's a excalibur omake ???? 
DO WANT


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 31, 2008)

h-hero!? is that his name?....oh wow....


----------



## Cold (May 31, 2008)

I don't like that "Hero" guy, what with his knocking my favorite characters around and what not...  Damn pretty boy types...


----------



## Zoe (May 31, 2008)

From what I can gather on the JP Wiki...


*Spoiler*: __ 



His name is Hero the Brave.  He's a sorry excuse of a meister, and he gets bullied pretty much by everyone.  To get revenge, he completes all of Excalibur's tasks and Excalibur becomes his weapon.

I don't quite get what makes him get rid of Excalibur (something about Excalibur sneezing a lot).  At the end, Maka says that if he had been a student at a normal school, he would have been really popular because of his looks.


----------



## Roy Mustang (May 31, 2008)

is it me or does Justin Law really resemble Cross from 666 satan


----------



## tangerine (May 31, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> is it me or does Justin Law really resemble Cross from 666 satan



Eh. I don't think so at all.


----------



## Tash (May 31, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> is it me or does Justin Law really resemble Cross from 666 satan



Part 1 Cross. A little bit. If the drawing styles between 666satan and Soul Eater weren't so different the resemblance would be closer. But their personalities are totally different. He doesn't look like the part 2 bishounen Cross at all though.


----------



## Roy Mustang (May 31, 2008)

Swajio said:


> Part 1 Cross. A little bit. If the drawing styles between 666satan and Soul Eater weren't so different the resemblance would be closer. But their personalities are totally different. He doesn't look like the part 2 bishounen Cross at all though.



yeah

pre-timeskip cross was a bit too young though

also if they had the same sort of fighting style it wouldve been better


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 31, 2008)

Zoe said:


> From what I can gather on the JP Wiki...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



sounds like an interesting character... and yea ok he's pretty easy on the eyes. 

I hope he shows up again. Something about a misplaced dork whose bullied all the time getting a super maxed out weapon and showing the main characters up seems kind of fun.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 31, 2008)

Zoe said:


> WHERE DID YOU GET THESE?!?!?!?!
> 
> That's the Excalibur omake ;_;



Heh, sorry.  I got them from 4chan, so I doubt I'll be able to find the source.


----------



## Zoe (May 31, 2008)

Eruka, Mizune, and Free were just shown in the clips special


----------



## alb (May 31, 2008)

Does anyone know where i can find fan arts or pics of eruka, or maybe a fanclub??


----------



## Roy Mustang (May 31, 2008)

I cant wait to hear Soul playing the piano in the anime when theyre facing Mosquito


----------



## Soul Evans (May 31, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> I cant wait to hear Soul playing the piano in the anime when theyre facing Mosquito


When I was reading that part I thought the exactly same thing.

I gotta say that I really like Soul Eater 

Anyway, does anyone here knows where I can get the raws of chapter 48-49? I'm kinda curious....


----------



## Tash (May 31, 2008)

#Lurk on IRC is the only place I know of for SE RAWs.


----------



## Soul Evans (May 31, 2008)

Swajio said:


> #Lurk on IRC is the only place I know of for SE RAWs.



IRC? Damn, I don't know use it.. never even downloaded it.. MSN generation X3

Thanks, but I guess I'll have to wait the translated versions...


----------



## Roy Mustang (May 31, 2008)

if you use fire fox you can download chatzilla


----------



## Tash (May 31, 2008)

Once you get it all set up IRC is a cake walk. Check Taleran's and Zaru's tutorials if you need help.


----------



## Fang (Jun 1, 2008)

I hear Swajio fanwanks this manga for some irrevelant reason. 

I guess if he likes I will too. Should I read it?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jun 1, 2008)

go ahead

it has tits


----------



## Zoe (Jun 1, 2008)

All of the available raws have been posted to this thread:
Binktopia decided to pick up Air Gear


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 1, 2008)

Hero is hot awesome 



alb said:


> Does anyone know where i can find fan arts or pics of eruka, or maybe a fanclub??



I think there is no Eruka FC...

But I have some pics:


*Spoiler*: __ 












Mirai Gohan said:


> I hear Swajio fanwanks this manga for some irrevelant reason.
> 
> I guess if he likes I will too. Should I read it?



Read it.


----------



## Tash (Jun 1, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> I hear Swajio fanwanks this manga for some irrevelant reason.
> 
> I guess if he likes I will too. Should I read it?



I only fanwank the best.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 1, 2008)

Zoe said:


> All of the available raws have been posted to this thread:
> Binktopia decided to pick up Air Gear





Thank you.


----------



## F0rTh3W1n (Jun 1, 2008)

Question:

Ehh is Krona a guy??? Seriously i watched anime episode 7, and Krona was refered to as a he.

I have not ehhhh notice this in the manga....


----------



## tangerine (Jun 1, 2008)

Chrona is a girl.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 1, 2008)

Those are all misstranstions it was never once said in the manga what chronas real gender was.


----------



## Tash (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Chrona is a girl. Between the symbolism with Maka and the relationship with Ragnarok I'd be very surprised if s/he wasn't.


----------



## Fang (Jun 1, 2008)

Swajio said:


> I only fanwank the best.



What is this manga's premise and story about? From I've heard, its similar to HunterxHunter.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jun 1, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> What is this manga's premise and story about? From I've heard, its similar to HunterxHunter.



"Soul Eater primarily revolves around students known as meisters (職人, shokunin?) or technicians at the Shinigami Weapon Meister Vocational School (死神武器職人専門学校, Shinigami Buki Shokunin Senmon Gakkō?), or Shibusen (死武専, Shibusen?) for short, located in Death City,[1] Nevada, United States. The school is run by Shinigami, the God of Death himself, as a training facility for weapons created by Shinigami and the human wielders of those weapons, the meisters.[1] Each meister has at least one demon weapon companion which has both a weapon and human form. Shinigami created the school as an organization that enforces peace in order to prevent the rebirth of the "kishin", evil demon gods that nearly destroyed everything by plunging the world into chaos. Human souls that have become evil by straying from the path of humans have a high risk of becoming kishin, so evil humans are constantly being hunted down and killed by the students trained at Shibusen. The ultimate goal of the students with their weapons is to have their weapons defeat and eat the souls of ninety-nine evil human souls and one witch's soul which will dramatically increase the power of the given weapon and thus be capable of being used by shinigami.[1] In order to ensure this is done in a timely manner, all students and weapons attend classes regularly and are given homework or supplementary lessons to further their training. The meisters have a rating system that goes from one to three stars which usually measures soul energy. It is important that the meister and weapon can tune their "soul wavelength" to perform high level attacks and bring out the weapon's full power."


----------



## Tash (Jun 1, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> What is this manga's premise and story about? From I've heard, its similar to HunterxHunter.



The short version is, basically a Naruto and Bleach cross. And it's very good at sticking to it's original premise. Interesting characters, engaging plot, it's a very nice shonen.


----------



## Fang (Jun 1, 2008)

Swajio said:


> The short version is, *basically a Naruto and Bleach cross.* And it's very good at sticking to it's original premise. Interesting characters, engaging plot, it's a very nice shonen.



You'll understand if I am a bit put off by this given the quality of Bleach and Naruto disrespectively. 

How are the antagonists in this series? What about the art style?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jun 1, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> What about the art style?



/              set


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 1, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> What is this manga's premise and story about? From I've heard, its similar to HunterxHunter.



Perhaps somewhat. But really, it reminds me far more of D.Gray-man. It's about fighting evil spirits, the characters fight utilizing mainly special weapons, and it has a heavy Gothic theme.



> How are the antagonists in this series?



This is the interesting part. While the overall main villain (who has yet to do much in the series) is demented and utterly psychotic male, the other main villains are female. However they're pretty fucking awesome, one of the female villains is my favorite girl in any manga/anime.



> What about the art style?



Roughly on the level with FMA I'd say. Better then OP or HxH in any regard. The member Roy Mustang has clips of the series in his avatar/sig.


----------



## Tash (Jun 1, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> You'll understand if I am a bit put off by this given the quality of Bleach and Naruto disrespectively.
> 
> How are the antagonists in this series? What about the art style?



Imagine part 1 Naruto, only they actually act like the ninja they're supposed to be, except it's Bleach premise, with much better art and story than either. Speaking of Art.
here
here
Character wise. They have some of the liveliest in current shonen, with little personality quirks that make you love them. And awesome designs.
here
here
Also GAR!
here


----------



## Fang (Jun 1, 2008)

What character would TWF associate himself with then?


----------



## Tash (Jun 1, 2008)

Given you past with favorite characters you would like Black Star, Stein, and BJ. Maybe Medusa, and Sou.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jun 1, 2008)

lol Medusa

I cant see anyone liking her


----------



## Tash (Jun 1, 2008)

Evil seductress bent on revenge, what's not to like?


----------



## Fang (Jun 1, 2008)

Who is Stien and Sou?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jun 1, 2008)

Swajio said:


> Evil seductress bent on revenge, what's not to like?


she annoys me, espescially her "just as planned" face


Mirai Gohan said:


> Who is Stien and Sou?


stein is the guy in my sig


----------



## Tash (Jun 1, 2008)

This guy is Sou.
here


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jun 1, 2008)

the guy has a chainsaw around his body


----------



## Tash (Jun 1, 2008)

And wears a pimp coat and hooks up with Liz and Patty.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jun 1, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> lol Medusa
> 
> I cant see anyone liking her




why not? she's awesome


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 1, 2008)

adult medusa rocks especially when she is kicking ass. chibi version is creepy


----------



## Tash (Jun 1, 2008)

Yea, the chibization was a big turn off for me.


----------



## Zoe (Jun 1, 2008)

Adult Medusa will make a comeback.



Swajio said:


> This guy is Sou.
> Link removed



His name is Giriko.  That should have been "The *Saw* Enchanter"


----------



## Tash (Jun 1, 2008)

Is that in the RAW or is that you prediction? And dammit I've been calling him Sou all this time.


----------



## Kiyoshi (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah, this series is great about the time the Kishon appears.  Around then it stopped feeling like Bleach done by a non-sadistic Jhonen Vasquez to me.


----------



## Tash (Jun 1, 2008)

IMO all it really shares with Bleach is the premise. Ookubo takes a much more vivid and wacky approach is depicting the spirit world than Kubo.


----------



## Zoe (Jun 1, 2008)

I wouldn't even say that it shares Bleach's premise.  The only similarity is the existance of Shinigami, and even then, the Shinigami myths are completely different.



Swajio said:


> Is that in the RAW or is that you prediction? And dammit I've been calling him Sou all this time.



Prediction.  But she told DS that she'll return Rachel's body once she regains her powers.


----------



## Omega068 (Jun 1, 2008)

Medusa is more creepy in kid form, that's for sure. It makes it even harder to tell what she's really thinking.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 1, 2008)

SE is ten times better than Naruto and Bleach.



Mirai Gohan said:


> What character would TWF associate himself with then?



Stein.

If you like Hughes from FMA, you'll like Spirit.



Roy Mustang said:


> lol Medusa
> 
> I cant see anyone liking her



I do.


----------



## Franky (Jun 1, 2008)

(I bet this may have alreay been posted, but oh well)
OMG! PEDOBEAR!
Link removed


----------



## Zoe (Jun 2, 2008)

The newest Gangan commercial shows the next cover to be Kid.

I guess the past two issues + the next one was meant to be a set with all three of them.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 2, 2008)

Umm, when possibly we`ll get chapter 48? It`s been 10 days since last one...

Did Liz and Patty really fuck with Giriko? 

//HbS


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 2, 2008)

Nah, they just got drunk.



Zoe said:


> The newest Gangan commercial shows the next cover to be Kid.
> 
> I guess the past two issues + the next one was meant to be a set with all three of them.



Kid? 

Pedobear might be the South American Scythe.

I want to see his face.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 2, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Pedobear might be the South American Scythe.
> 
> I want to see his face.


I bet pedobear is the other Europe-in-charge, monkey is South America.

//HbS


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 2, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> I bet pedobear is the other Europe-in-charge, monkey is South America.
> 
> //HbS



I thought Pedobear and monkey were a tech/weapon team o_o


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 2, 2008)

Me too. As much as I'd like the monkey to be the tech, Pedobear will most likely be it. But I still think it'd be awesome with the monkey tech. I wonder what either one will transform into?


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 2, 2008)

The weapon is a banana.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 2, 2008)

Kid said "Death Scythe*s*"
And, just look at them - monkey has to be from South America or South West Asia, the guy is European, no doubt.
Maybe they ARE Europe and SW Asia, earlier Sid said that other Euro-in-charge and SW Asia-in-charge are on mission and can`t join *at the moment*.
Also, Sid said that South America one was saying "gugugugugugu"  here we have "gau gau gau" Damn, hard to chose 

//HbS


----------



## Tash (Jun 2, 2008)

Assuming Ookubo is trying to set up a pun with his name, GauGau is probably another gun type weapon.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 2, 2008)

Swajio said:


> Assuming Ookubo is trying to set up a pun with his name, *GauGau* is probably another gun type weapon.



Everytime I read that it reminds me of puppies.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 2, 2008)

So is Maka and Souls new weapon Demon Hunter or Warlock Hunter? Now Warlock Hunter doesn't really fit since a warlock is pretty much a male witch right? But there are no male witches that we know of yet in this manga... But Demon Hunter also doesn't fit that much either but it doe fit a lot better than Warlock Hunter because of the anti-demon wavelength the hat guy was going on about...


----------



## Zoe (Jun 2, 2008)

There's no good English equivalent, IMO.

Witch Hunter = 魔女狩り (literally "evil spirit woman hunt")
Demon Hunter = 魔人狩り (literally "evil spirit person hunt")

Don't use "warlock."  That definitely has a male connotation.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah demon could mean anything either male or female, while warlock is targeted only at a male which.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 2, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Kid said "Death Scythe*s*"
> And, just look at them - monkey has to be from South America or South West Asia, the guy is European, no doubt.
> Maybe they ARE Europe and SW Asia, earlier Sid said that other Euro-in-charge and SW Asia-in-charge are on mission and can`t join *at the moment*.
> Also, Sid said that South America one was saying "gugugugugugu"  here we have "gau gau gau" Damn, hard to chose
> ...



I'm confident the Monkey is from South America, because it's too coincidential that there be two Death Scythes going "G(a)u G(a)u G(a)u."   And since Sid also mentioned "They" in 23 and Kid mentioning "Death Scythes and Technicians" in 47, then Pedobear has to be the monkey's partner.

Right now, I'm betting that Pedobear is the South American Death Scythe and the Monkey is his Tech.   As I said before, it would be hilarous if it was that way, having the monkey swinging around weapons than actually being the weapon.


----------



## Zoe (Jun 2, 2008)

I really hate how everything ends up being "demon," but what can you do.  English just doesn't have as many dark and superstitious words as Japanese 



Tyrannos said:


> And since Sid also mentioned "They" in 23 and Kid mentioning "Death Scythes and Technicians" in 47, then Pedobear has to be the monkey's partner.



Are you ignoring me?????



As I said before, this is another case of the Prophecy controversy.  "They" was used as a non-gender specific pronoun.  It wasn't meant to indicate any number of people.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 2, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Kid mentioning "Death Scythes and Technicians" in 47


My bad. Well, that doesn`t mean member of "Death Scythes" can`t be a tech  we have numerous possibilities now, damnit

//HbS


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jun 2, 2008)

zoe do you have any idea of when 48 is coming out?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 2, 2008)

Zoe said:


> Are you ignoring me?????
> 
> 
> 
> As I said before, this is another case of the Prophecy controversy.  "They" was used as a non-gender specific pronoun.  It wasn't meant to indicate any number of people.



Who, me?  

Why argue about non-gender pronouns, when the question is if it's refering to a singular or a plural case?  



Hunted by sister said:


> My bad. Well, that doesn`t mean member of "Death Scythes" can`t be a tech  we have numerous possibilities now, damnit
> 
> //HbS



Death Scythes as Tech's?   I dunno, I always took them as two seperate jobs.   

Besides, if you think about it, aside from Spirit and Justin, none of the other Death Scythes ever been shown with their techs.   So this could be the first time we see such a team.


----------



## Zoe (Jun 2, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Who, me?
> 
> Why argue about non-gender pronouns, when the question is if it's refering to a singular or a plural case?



The subject was omitted from the Japanese sentence like it usually is.  There's no way of knowing whether it was one or many.


----------



## Franckie (Jun 3, 2008)

I thought chapter 48 was already out.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Isn't it the one where Black Star shows up at the end?




What I want to know is when will chapter 49 be released? I thought the popularity of the anime was going to incite people to release scans of Soul Eater earnestly. *sighs*


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 3, 2008)

Zoe said:


> The subject was omitted from the Japanese sentence like it usually is.  There's no way of knowing whether it was one or many.



That figures.   At least one of them is a Death Scythe and they are going to surely kick some Arachnae butt.  

Though I wonder who they will be put against.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 3, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Death Scythes as Tech's?   I dunno, I always took them as two seperate jobs.
> 
> Besides, if you think about it, aside from Spirit and Justin, none of the other Death Scythes ever been shown with their techs.   So this could be the first time we see such a team.


Well, some DS worked as team. OE and SWA were on mission together. Azusa and Mary are together quite often, even if those are woman`s stuff.

O, and look at Liz and Patty. They were using each other as TechWeapon team, even though both are weapons.

//HbS


----------



## Zoe (Jun 3, 2008)

Okay, I have put in an order for volume 9.  That's the one that's supposed to have the omake :\


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 3, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Well, some DS worked as team. OE and SWA were on mission together. Azusa and Mary are together quite often, even if those are woman`s stuff.
> 
> O, and look at Liz and Patty. They were using each other as TechWeapon team, even though both are weapons.
> 
> //HbS



HoS, you're not understanding what I'm saying.  I'm not aruging about DS's working together.  What I'm saying is that we havn't seen _their_ technicians.

Prior to returning to Death City, Azusa and the others needed a Technician to be used.   Even Spirit needed Stein and Shinigami (can't wait to see that.  )  The only exception was Justin Law who never needed a Technician thoughout his career.

That's what I'm getting at.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 3, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> HoS,





Tyrannos said:


> you're not understanding what I'm saying.  I'm not aruging about DS's working together.  What I'm saying is that we havn't seen _their_ technicians.


It seems we don`t understand each other 


Tyrannos said:


> Prior to returning to Death City, Azusa and the others needed a Technician to be used.   Even Spirit needed Stein and Shinigami (can't wait to see that.  )  The only exception was Justin Law who never needed a Technician thoughout his career.


Yeah, that`s kinda right. But, well, why did DS leave their Techs behind?

Um, where can i find chapter 48 raw?

//HbS


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 3, 2008)

I knew I was right to be excited when I saw that spaz had the last post


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 4, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah, that`s kinda right. But, well, why did DS leave their Techs behind?
> 
> Um, where can i find chapter 48 raw?






As for why the DS's left their Tech's behind.   You honestly got me there.   Perhaps they left them to keep things running.  Or maybe once they become Death Scythes, any Tech will do?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 4, 2008)

Not really. They have to match their souls, you know... Poor Maka got burned, and BlackStar couldn`t pick Soul Eater up. They`re not like Excalibur, who can match with anyone 

And to keep the things running.... umm, Tech without weapon is actually defenceless, if he`s not like Stein or Black Star. They would need a new weapon, and problem i mentioned would happen.

//HbS


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah I know, which made me go ? at the end of my last post.   Which is why I believe the DS's have partners, who can wield them.   That or High Level Techs learn to sync with any Demon Weapon.


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 6, 2008)

Since the Black Blood thing interests me, here's what I know...

-Black Blood is, well, black blood.
-It strengthens the soul resonance of the users by a ton.
-It can be spread through wounds.
-It can be spread between techs and weapons (Possibly through soul resonance.) So far, we have only seen it go from weapon to tech.
-When a black blood user uses a soul resonance where both sides are not equal, the dominant side will go insane as long as the Black Blood is in use. The recessive side will go insane a bit more slowly. This is seen in both the Ragnarok/Chrona bond (Ragnarok's the dominant part, Chrona's the recessive part.), and the battle where Maka went crazy. Also, Soul seemed to suffer from insanity under the influence, but not as much as Maka. 
-The power boost from Black Blood seems to be much more potent when one side is dominant, at the cost of both user's sanity.
-Black Blood was able to revive the Kishin. This might be due to him sending out such strong insanity waves.
-Black Blood users have a "link" with which they can communicate, as seen in the Maka/Soul vs. Ragnarok/Chrona battle. 
-When a demon weapon is dissolved in Black Blood and injected into the bloodstream of a person, it forcibly bonds together the weapon and the person. The weapon is now fully capable of being the user's bloodstream itself. 
-Those using Black Blood have increased durability. No, this is not just Ragnarok and Chrona's damage nullifier; This is actual sheer durability. This is seen when Maka takes almost zero damage from sword slices when she first uses the blood.
-Overtime, the weapon in a Black Blood relationship slowly takes control before finally devouring the soul of the tech.
-Medusa is studying the effects of Black Blood.
-The effects of Black Blood on Chrona/Ragnarok and Soul/Maka are different. While Chrona was consistently batshit insane during her battles, she later lost her craziness. Ragnarok stayed for the most part consistently sane. This might be due, however, to the fact that Ragnarok IS the Black Blood in Chrona's body. The normal symptoms of Black Blood for other people are probably what Soul and Maka experienced: Temptations of power, increased soul resonance, and complete insanity when one of the users is dominant.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 7, 2008)

does anyone know if 48 is out in english?


----------



## spaZ (Jun 7, 2008)

Its not... Look before you ask.


----------



## wertyu07 (Jun 8, 2008)

Did anyone noticed ? 
Soul ain't funny anymore ( he's way too mature and serious x3 ) I liked him in more on the early stages of the manga ( no wonder souls va in the anime was deep ) I wish blackstar was wit the group though ( the guy just cracks me up )


----------



## Mider T (Jun 8, 2008)

He's supposed to be a serious and conflicted character if you read between the lines.


----------



## Tash (Jun 8, 2008)

Currently that's the general feeling of the manga now. Actually, I can hardly think of a series that gets funnier as it goes on. But with Kishin released, and everybody going insane, impending war, there isn't much to celebrate. But I think the manga has reached a nice balance.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 8, 2008)

He's also gotten hotter...for a 12 year old that is...At the beginning of the manga he was just this weird kid with a constant drool mark on his face. 
He went from this here to this here 
Its probably because the art in general just improved drastically. Yea the tone has gotten pretty serious but that happens a lot in stories. You should hitman reborn, it's like two completely different mangas. I think theres a good balance of comedy though, its not like the characters are constantly angsting.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah, I like Reborn! a lot, but it kind of transformed, and very quickly too. The first like 5-6 books were just play around funny things, and I liked it because it was so random and funny. Then it got serious, and now I like it because although it's a lot more serious and more shonen manga-ish, it's still got a lot of humor in it. A nice balance. Soul Eater reminds me of that a little. Except instead of taking a long time to get serious, it get serious in like the 2nd or 3rd book, but it still has a little humor in there here and there.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 9, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> He's also gotten hotter...for a 12 year old that is...At the beginning of the manga he was just this weird kid with a constant drool mark on his face.
> He went from this group-dig-Doton to this Link removed
> Its probably because the art in general just improved drastically. Yea the tone has gotten pretty serious but that happens a lot in stories. You should hitman reborn, it's like two completely different mangas. I think theres a good balance of comedy though, its not like the characters are constantly angsting.



I think Souls a teen so he would be around 13/14.

I think he's older than maka by a year anyway. 

I love how much the genre is balanced. There's no long amount of angst or humor. <3


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 9, 2008)

Soul is still hot. 

And he still has some funny moments. I think Ox Ford and co. are the main comic relief right now.

But SE is always surprising you. I wasn't expecting Shinigami-sama and Spirit and their panties discussion.


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 9, 2008)

So when does the next chapter come out anywho?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 9, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> But SE is always surprising you. I wasn't expecting Shinigami-sama and Spirit and their panties discussion.


That was pretty random. I was like W-T-F

//HbS


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 9, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> That was pretty random. I was like W-T-F
> 
> //HbS



Random, but hilarious.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 9, 2008)

I thought it was funny when they'd focus for about a minute and as soon as they saw the panties again they went back to their discussion. Hilarious!


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 9, 2008)

By the way, this is kind of off-topic, but what kind of weapon is your favorite? If you could make up a weapon-type, what would it be?

Girilik's chainsaw-abilities are my favorite, while an interesting weapon would be a pair of boleadoras, also known as "bolas."


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 9, 2008)

I like the pots that belong to Kiriku. It's a neat idea. Tsubaki being able to transform is sweet. I think if I had a choice I'd have a book or special shoes or something that would allow me to do something cool, but not like a weapon. Just something ordinary.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 9, 2008)

Someone needs to have a giant ball and chain mace.


----------



## Tash (Jun 9, 2008)

Justin's abilities are easily the most interesting. I wonder how a technician would wield him.


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 9, 2008)

Swajio said:


> Justin's abilities are easily the most interesting. I wonder how a technician would wield him.



I don't find Justin all that interesting in terms of powers. He's got his guillotines, his stocks, and nothing else.

I guess I just like chainsaws. Tsubaki is quite interesting with her multiple forms, and Ragnarok has some pretty awesome powers too.

What about a catapault?


----------



## Tash (Jun 9, 2008)

For something like a guillotine his abilities are incredibly creative. He traps people in the carcan, shoots laser beams out the blade. He's the most interesting weapon to me right now, the next one being Death Scythe.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 9, 2008)

i like the chainsaw guy


----------



## Zeromatrious (Jun 9, 2008)

Gahhh...I really want the new chapter(s) to be released soon. I want to see what happens next+ more of Arachnae!

And I would have to agree with Swajio on his choice. I definitly like Justin the best out of all the weapons thus far. Plus he has got my name. :B


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 9, 2008)

Swajio said:


> Justin's abilities are easily the most interesting. I wonder how a technician would wield him.


I want to see if he get's a tech too and if he does what kind of person will it be


----------



## Zoe (Jun 9, 2008)

Another vote for Giriko.  I dunno why, he's just cool


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 10, 2008)

Ragnarok is the best IMO and going by what I've heard of it's abilities Excalibur is a close second


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2008)

Ragnarok is only that strong because he eats souls.  Excalibur is mad op for being a technical good guy.  Which makes him being wielded that much funnier.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jun 10, 2008)

Excaliber >>>>>>>> All other weapons


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 10, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Ragnarok is only that strong because he eats souls.  Excalibur is mad op for being a technical good guy.  Which makes him being wielded that much funnier.



The Ragnarok who fought Giriko was drained of all the soul's he'd consumed meaning that was his base strength. It seemed suitably strong to me. Either way if it was just power Excalibur and Masamune would be at the top I'm talking about how cool the weapon looks and how great it's abilities are.


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 10, 2008)

Glokta said:


> The Ragnarok who fought Giriko was drained of all the soul's he'd consumed meaning that was his base strength. It seemed suitably strong to me. Either way if it was just power Excalibur and Masamune would be at the top I'm talking about how cool the weapon looks and how great it's abilities are.



Masamune? Which weapon was that again?


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 10, 2008)

Tsubaki's brother


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 10, 2008)

Glokta said:


> Tsubaki's brother



Really? He didn't strike me as being too powerful, especially compared to Justin, Ragnarok, and Giriko. Heck, I could make the argument Tsubaki is more powerful currently.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 10, 2008)

Plus she can turn into his form, so plus all her other forms, would make her just as cool or cooler than her brother. I have yet to see what Excalibur is like, but I just assumed he would be like a sword or something so I didn't think much of it. But out of weapon form he was pretty funny.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 10, 2008)

Espada said:


> Excaliber >>>>>>>> All other weapons



it's funny because it's actually true, he really is the strongest weapon ever. He's just incredibly obnoxious.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 10, 2008)

I love the fact that he's so obnoxious that not even bad guys will wield him 

Also... I really wish the raw for 49 had surfaced


----------



## Tash (Jun 10, 2008)

Until I saw the Omake chapter I had always thought Kishin would take Excalibur for himself.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 10, 2008)

the omake chapter's out? Or are you talking about the raw.


----------



## Zoe (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice!

New player, playing much better than GT's player <3


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 11, 2008)

THATS SUCH A COOL PICTURE!


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 11, 2008)

Needs more Kilik and Ox imo.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 11, 2008)

One thing about the anime which will be interesting is that it's slated for 50-52 episodes, not enough time to deal with Arachnophobia and Asura. Me think they'll take the anime in a completely separate direction to include Asura in the same manner as FMA, probably skipping Arachnophobia in the process.

By the time the anime ends and Asura is killed there, I doubt we'll even have seen Asura again in the manga yet.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 11, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Needs more Kilik and Ox imo.



no kim?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 11, 2008)

Witch is a witch.  Toying with Ox's feelings garners no love from me.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 11, 2008)

Wasn't Kim fucked up courtesy of Mosquito? >___>


----------



## spaZ (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah its Mosquito's fault, he used a demon tool on her and Jackie.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 11, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Witch is a witch.  Toying with Ox's feelings garners no love from me.



you're _such_ a shibusen student


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 11, 2008)

She was a bitch before Mosquito messed with them.


----------



## Zoe (Jun 11, 2008)

OMG, Soul Eater is getting yet ANOTHER cover next month.  That's 4 months in a row!


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 11, 2008)

Soul Eater is _that_ awesome.


----------



## Zoe (Jun 11, 2008)

Seems like 51 will concentrate on 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kim and Jackie.




I wanna see Kirikou's part though.  He wasn't really set up for much like the others were.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 12, 2008)

chapter 51? Could someone post up a link to the raws? I know this has been asked like...a bazillion times but I don't really want to go back all the pages to find the link, last time I ask though promise.


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 12, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> Really? He didn't strike me as being too powerful, especially compared to Justin, Ragnarok, and Giriko. Heck, I could make the argument Tsubaki is more powerful currently.



Tsubaki has how many forms and yet when Blackstar gets serious he always uses Masamune's form which suggests it's stronger than all her regular forms put together


----------



## Tash (Jun 12, 2008)

The "put together" part of that doesn't sound right considering Star doesn't have the option to use all forms at once. But I wouldn't say that form has shown more than Patty and Liz, Justin Law, and Giriko, among others. At his current level the power of Tsubaki when using Masamune's powers is comparable to Demon Hunter.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't know about being as *strong* as Demon Hunter. They're both good weapons in comparison, but Demon Hunter seemed like one of those super strong weapons except just extremely unwieldy and lasts for very little time while the Masamune form of Tsubaki gives Black Star a lot of speed and versatility as a fighter. But each is very dangerous in their own aspects.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 12, 2008)

He still hasn't unlocked all of the power of that sword yet though... I wouldn't be surprised if black star does get the full power of that sword than it will be stronger than demon hunter. But than again this is shounen so sooner or later Maka and Soul are going to get a upgrade again.


----------



## Tash (Jun 12, 2008)

That's another thing I like about SE, the powerups don't get stale. Take Black Blood for example. Rather than having Maka go balls crazy everytime she uses it the effects differ (the BREW fight.)


----------



## Enishi (Jun 12, 2008)

IMMA BACK 

... Ok... tell me what happened since:


*Spoiler*: __ 



BlackStar Reappearence lol.... xD


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jun 12, 2008)

hey everyone, i'm back in the country

my computer still sucks, so i won't be giving any raws pics

-*ch.50* is out as well. 
-cover is death the kid
-color pages are great
-comes with a key cover this time

black star and mifunes fight continues, black star shows us yet another tamashii no kyoumei. and mifune shows us more to his ittou ryu. back into bab yagas.chapter ends with harvard stabbing kim and ox screaming her name.

get more detailed later, but that's basically the jiff


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 12, 2008)

Omg... take cams or something iij


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 12, 2008)

whats a cam? spoiler tag that man.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 12, 2008)

Iijyanaika want to mail me 49 and 50 so I can scan them


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 12, 2008)

ah I see I see


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 13, 2008)

Can someone clearly explain why is it that none of these new chapters are anywhere on the internet? I haven't been this entertained by an anime/manga since death note and suddenly none of the chapters are coming up.


----------



## SeylanCat (Jun 13, 2008)

You know, I have the same problem. + I need Excalibur omake ;_;


----------



## Zoe (Jun 13, 2008)

lizardo221 said:


> Can someone clearly explain why is it that none of these new chapters are anywhere on the internet? I haven't been this entertained by an anime/manga since death note and suddenly none of the chapters are coming up.



It's cause people are greedy, elitist hoarders.


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 13, 2008)

/cry Why, I need some soul eater.


----------



## Tash (Jun 13, 2008)

Zoe said:


> It's cause people are greedy, elitist hoarders.



To be fair, given recent events in the OTP section I could see why one would want to hide their sources.


----------



## Zoe (Jun 13, 2008)

Swajio said:


> To be fair, given recent events in the OTP section I could see why one would want to hide their sources.



What happened?

Which section?  I see OTP and think pairings...


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 13, 2008)

What exactly does OTP stand for? o_O


----------



## Zoe (Jun 13, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> What exactly does OTP stand for? o_O



In the fandom sense?  One True Pairing

Maka x Soul is my OTP


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 13, 2008)

Zoe said:


> In the fandom sense?  One True Pairing
> 
> Maka x Soul is my OTP



Repping you. i've never got what i meant, i knew it meant like your favorite but now i know. thank you


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2008)

Damn wheres the new cpaters after 47 <_< I'm dieing here.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 14, 2008)

Its never going to come out if you keep bitching.


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 14, 2008)

ahhhhhh the wait is driving me nuts. Oh god, the "insanity" has got me....whahahahahaha.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 14, 2008)

It`s all Kishin`s fault.

//HbS


----------



## Zoe (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm gonna be starting on the omake sometime this morning.

There's one super long bubble that actually says "this is annoying, so skip over it"


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Jun 14, 2008)

wait a sec..  is ch 48 scan out yet


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 14, 2008)

YES! Its been out for over a month now! Just be patient for Mahou x to translate it, I'm still waiting for 49 and 50


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2008)

That's where ~Kira Yamato~ comes in.


----------



## dark0samurai (Jun 14, 2008)

what chapter are we on now? dunno if once... has updated soul eater yet


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 14, 2008)

Raws: 50 (49?)
Translated: 1-47


----------



## Zoe (Jun 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _sorry, untranslated right now_ 




私の伝説は12世紀から始まった
（＊ウザイから読みとばして）

あれは日差しの強い真夏の日だったかな?いや．．．
肌寒くなる秋だった．．．当時は私も「悪」でね
そういえばもう冬だったかもしれない
すごく「悪」で巷でも有名な「悪」だった
悪そうな奴はみんな友達だったよ
美女たちはみんな私の取り合いをしていたよ
いや．．．．．．やっぱり夏だった　すごく暑い真夏日だったよ
そう記憶している　私は今と違って研ぎ澄まされたナイフのような男だったよ　しかしなぜか気品を感じさせていた
みんな言っていた　今でも言われてる
そうは言ってもその当時はそんなに言われて
なかったかもしれない徐々に言われ始めていた
意外に優しいと　そう考えてみると
気品を感じさせていたのかもしれない　結果言われていた
私はそごかった　今でもすごいがただ「悪」だった
それもこれも気品あふれる冬の日ー．．．

それでは伝説を語っていこうか


----------



## spaZ (Jun 14, 2008)

omg finally raws out


----------



## Zoe (Jun 14, 2008)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck, that makes 5 monthly-sized chapters in my queue 

yay


----------



## spaZ (Jun 14, 2008)

Look at the color spreads that I have to clean


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 14, 2008)

Flashback pages with Tsubaki from chapter 49 made me extremely happy 

//HbS


----------



## Zoe (Jun 14, 2008)

Harvar in chapter 50 made me surprisingly happy


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 14, 2008)

We`ve seen his eyes for the first time, yeah! He looks kinda like Robocop with those glasses.

//HbS


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 14, 2008)

^ for a soul eater fan it is.


----------



## Zoe (Jun 14, 2008)

Hmm...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mifune's not Japanese?




Bout halfway done with 49.

Edit: It's done!  50 will be tomorrow


----------



## spaZ (Jun 14, 2008)

<3 you zoe


----------



## Midus (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice work. I just love Mifune's fighting style. I'd hate to see him lose to Black Star. Kinda feel that if he loses, there will be no real point in keeping him around any longer.


----------



## Zoe (Jun 15, 2008)

Poor spaZ 

I'll have 50 up tonight and Seiken Densetsu tomorrow.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 15, 2008)

harva kinda looks like shikamaru. He's a lot cooler and hardcore than I originally thought he was.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 15, 2008)

Tsubakiii pek


----------



## Zoe (Jun 15, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> harva kinda looks like shikamaru. He's a lot cooler and hardcore than I originally thought he was.



Heh, it feels like this is the first time we've gotten more than two words out of him.  Usually it's Kirikou playing off of Ox.

Speaking of, what do you guys think Fire and Thunder's genders are?  Boys? Girls? Boy and Girl? (standard RPG cliche)  None of the above? (not human)


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 15, 2008)

Zoe said:


> Heh, it feels like this is the first time we've gotten more than two words out of him.  Usually it's Kirikou playing off of Ox.
> 
> Speaking of, what do you guys think Fire and Thunder's genders are?  Boys? Girls? Boy and Girl? (standard RPG cliche)  None of the above? (not human)



i thought they were both girls for some reason


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 15, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Oh gosh, not Mifune again...I hope he justs dies this time.  Kind of tired of seeing him again for the 4th time.



mifune is made of everything that wins.....


----------



## Zoe (Jun 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _50_ 



Mifune: Is it a bunshin... No... That kind of stupid mimicry can't be done




Ooooohhhhh, buuuuuuurrrrrrnn 

Edit: 50's up


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 16, 2008)

I think we can honestly say black star > all of naruto and mifune > all 90% of shonen (including one piece)


----------



## spaZ (Jun 16, 2008)

Nothing can top off One Piece not even Black Star.


----------



## Tash (Jun 16, 2008)

I've always considered OP and Soul Eater equal in quality (both excellent.)


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 16, 2008)

again with the one piece. In the anime picture we se an obvious outline of BS's father but do you think you can spot his mom?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 16, 2008)

Swajio said:


> I've always considered OP and Soul Eater equal in quality (both excellent.)



OP and Soul Eater are about as equal as a 5 inch and a 8 inch, oh sure you can get the job done with a 5 inch and most women won't complain. But the girl might fake it some in order to prevent herself from hurting your feelings if she had better. While an 8 inch always leaves satisfied customers, though in asia you might be tried for attempted murder......


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 16, 2008)

Strange choice of analogy... but I have to agree.


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 16, 2008)

I personally consider One Piece better or at the same level. Of course, this might have something to do with the fact that Oda releases One Piece weekly while Soul Eater is a monthly affair.

In terms of actual quality, they're both fairly similar. They both are mangas that don't take themselves completely seriously (Unlike worse series like Bleach and Naruto) and they both have wacky, out-there worlds and character designs. I like One Piece better currently, but I might like Soul Eater better when One Manga finally catches up.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 16, 2008)

LMFAO less than impressive, think the opposite.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 16, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> That bad, huh. Oh well, I'll just have to be patient.
> 
> What do you mean they wont change my mind? Do you mean the chapters have been less than impressive?



They are VERY good (especially now that it seems we're hitting a climax of sorts)... but if 45 chapters haven't made up your mind, it's unlikely that you be spontaneously swayed, is all I'm saying.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 16, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> That bad, huh. Oh well, I'll just have to be patient.
> 
> What do you mean they wont change my mind? Do you mean the chapters have been less than impressive?



actually the chapters are more impressive, it's just that if you like one piece over soul eater now, that'll probably not change much no matter how great soul eater is in comparison. 

to me Soul Eater characters are just plain better. Soul, Maka, Black Star, Kidd, even guys like Ox, who would normally be filling the roll of hachi in a manga like one piece (folder to make the main hero go ape shit over), are made of win. Not only when they are all together, which is where one piece shines, but as individuals. 

Besides I can't say anyone in one piece is gar(you can not be gar if no one not even the villains or folder die in your manga/tv show/movie) when Oda said in an interview back in chapter one, that everyone has perma-shields of plot, which basically don't allow anyone to die on screen no matter what. Ironically, that worked out real well for Oda who explained his manga isn't made to be serious but fun (which is very much is), as oppose to bleach or naruto where perma-plot shields are put up around people until it's "APE SHIT MAIN HERO" time... 

While Gar, Manliness, and Win is found all over Soul Eater


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 16, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> actually the chapters are more impressive, it's just that if you like one piece over soul eater now, that'll probably not change much no matter how great soul eater is in comparison.



Actually, it probably could. A few chapters can do a lot to change a manga experience (Just look at all the people enjoying Bleach currently). I hated much of EL, for example, so back then I wouldn't have liked One Piece as much.



Wuzzman said:


> to me Soul Eater characters are just plain better. Soul, Maka, Black Star, Kidd, even guys like Ox, who would normally be filling the roll of hachi in a manga like one piece (folder to make the main hero go ape shit over), are made of win. Not only when they are all together, which is where one piece shines, but as individuals.



I actually like the character interaction more with the Strawhats, but to each his own.



Wuzzman said:


> Besides I can't say anyone in one piece is gar(you can not be gar if no one not even the villains or folder die in your manga/tv show/movie)



Bellamy died. What do you say about that? Besides, Oda, along with what's-his-face-that-made-DB made Demon Sky Pirate Vegeta, the king of GAR.



Wuzzman said:


> when Oda said in an interview back in chapter one, that everyone has perma-shields of plot, which basically don't allow anyone to die on screen no matter what.



Do flashbacks count? 



Wuzzman said:


> Ironically, that worked out real well for Oda who explained his manga isn't made to be serious but fun (which is very much is),



Ironically? Besides, Soul Eater is also supposed to be wacky and fun. Doesn't make it any less awesome, does it?



Wuzzman said:


> as oppose to bleach or naruto where perma-plot shields are put up around people until it's "APE SHIT MAIN HERO" time...



Plot-shields? Akasutski members are dropping like flies left and right. I don't like Naruto, but it definitely beats Soul Eater and One Piece in sheer amount of deaths (Not found in flashbacks, since you don't count those).



Wuzzman said:


> While Gar, Manliness, and Win is found all over Soul Eater



Meaningful deaths in Soul Eater... 2.

I'm agree with this statement, I just find it ironic when not that many main people die in Soul Eater in comparison to, say, Naruto. Do you think Naruto is near as winful as Soul Eater?


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 16, 2008)

Soul Eater is more serious than anything, Ookubo just knows how to lighten the mood very well with humor and wackiness at choice sectors.

I don't see what's wacky about your brother going insane and being forced to kill him... or watching one of your best friends or your teacher go crazy, and in the case of the latter, be accused of murder and have to flee... don't see the humor in a witch stealing the body of a little girl to protect herself from the good guys, or


*Spoiler*: _The unscanlated chapters_ 




Having someone trusted... or I guess in the case of Ox, loved... be distorted to the point where she'd stab one of her friends.




Really... insanity is serious business.


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 16, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Soul Eater is more serious than anything, Ookubo just knows how to lighten the mood very well with humor and wackiness at choice sectors.



I could say the same about One Piece.



PhantomX said:


> I don't see what's wacky about your brother going insane and being forced to kill him... or watching one of your best friends or your teacher go crazy, and in the case of the latter, be accused of murder and have to flee... don't see the humor in a witch stealing the body of a little girl to protect herself from the good guys, or
> Really... insanity is serious business.



I don't see what's not serious about a little girl being coerced into serving the same pirate that shot her mother in front of her. I don't see what's not serious about a self-proclaimed "God" destroying an island and almost killing its inhabitants because he believes they should not be in the sky. I don't see what's not serious about a country being forced into civil war because of alleged fraud by the rulers. 

One Piece is just as serious as Soul Eater. That's not to say Soul Eater's bad (It's one of my favorite shounens), it's just that I think it's ill advised to say it's much more serious than One Piece.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 16, 2008)

I never said it was more serious than One Piece... I just said that your claim was incorrect. Notice that I never mention One Piece... ever, lol.


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 16, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I never said it was more serious than One Piece... I just said that your claim was incorrect. Notice that I never mention One Piece... ever, lol.



Actually, you did a bit earlier. However, I was thinking of Wuzzman, not you. I'm sorry.


----------



## Tash (Jun 16, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> OP and Soul Eater are about as equal as a 5 inch and a 8 inch, oh sure you can get the job done with a 5 inch and most women won't complain. But the girl might fake it some in order to prevent herself from hurting your feelings if she had better. While an 8 inch always leaves satisfied customers, though in asia you might be tried for attempted murder......



Actually considering the average vag is somewhere inbetween five and six inches deep, and how easily brusing can occur, most women would probably find 3 inches excess uncomfortable, but I digress. That's bathhouse talk. While I find I like Soul Eater characters more than OP ones, Oda just tells his story better, especially in recent chapters. But like others have said, I love both series for not taking themselves seriously, as a true shonen should be.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 16, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> Actually, it probably could. A few chapters can do a lot to change a manga experience (Just look at all the people enjoying Bleach currently). I hated much of EL, for example, so back then I wouldn't have liked One Piece as much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HELL NO !!! Black Star >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> all of Naruto easy.
When people die in Soul Eater, well it's not for the " I WiLL AVENGE YOU!!!" hype you have surrounding naruto. Naruto has a high body count, but villains are considered folder for main character plot development, and if your a father or grandfather there is a VERY high chance you might get killed for kishi  plot development (though the third death was something tears are made of).   Gar in naruto is shown in instances, their not really made of win on a chapter to chapter baises, well except for my bias toward shikamaru, but they have times when their coolness exceeds the scope of their character. Pretty much in the rescue sasuke arc everyone had a moment of GAR. Naruto plot shields are for the good guys....most of the time anyway. I honestly don't mind death for plot developement, just as long as the circumstances surrounding that characters death is decent enough, at least for a manga at naruto's level.

flash backs don't count....

Character interactions in Soul Eater are probably the best among manga, this is 110% because Soul Eater females aren't idiots . And males, they act like fucking males 

Soul Eater is plenty serious. It's just not obnoxious and driven by long periods of being to serious for it's own good followed by idiotic snip its of comic relief. Like Phantom said, Soul Eater knows how and when to put humor in it's manga and I don't get the lol's when serious shit happen (unlike in....one piece....).....maybe saying "oh that just fucked up"

One Piece I like plenty, i don't think it's the leetest manga ever and Oda should sell his sperm to us normal folk.


----------



## tictactoc (Jun 16, 2008)

I guess FMA is not a true shounen then.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 16, 2008)

tictactoc said:


> I guess FMA is not a true shounen then.



FMA is above manga called shounen....


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 16, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> flash backs don't count....



If you don't mind me saying, why?



Wuzzman said:


> Character interactions in Soul Eater are probably the best among manga, this is 110% because Soul Eater females aren't idiots . And males, they act like fucking males



Patty doesn't act like act like an idiot?  

However, I will agree that character interactions are good, I just find One Piece interaction better. The characters play off each other well.



Wuzzman said:


> Soul Eater is plenty serious. It's just not obnoxious and driven by long periods of being to serious for it's own good followed by idiotic snip its of comic relief.



I don't know, the train arc and those stupid Dutchman parts during the clown part seemed to me like a bit of idiotic comic relief. Also, Kidd is sometimes a bit too... Well, how exactly does he DO anything if he can't handle a napkin being unfolded? However, I still like bouts of idiotic comedy because it helps balance the manga.

By the way, when has One Piece been too serious for its own good?



Wuzzman said:


> Like Phantom said, Soul Eater knows how and when to put humor in it's manga and I don't get the lol's when serious shit happen (unlike in....one piece....).....maybe saying "oh that just fucked up"



You got lols when Bellemere was shot? You also got LoLs when Crocodile stabbed Luffy? Well, that's new.  That's a bit twisted. 



Wuzzman said:


> One Piece I like plenty, i don't think it's the leetest manga ever and Oda should sell his sperm to us normal folk.



No, you don't like One Piece. At least, that's what you've said multiple times. You even listed it in the thread for disliked manga on this part of the forums. It's okay that you don't like it, but you better have good reasons if you bring it into a debate.

Edit: Yeah, FMA rocks. I am sad it's starting to come to a close, though.


----------



## Tash (Jun 16, 2008)

Actually compared to a lot of other shonen patty isn't an idiot. She's airheaded, but you don't see her rushing head first at an enemy in combat. Assuming Wuzzman was speaking combat wise.


----------



## tictactoc (Jun 16, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> FMA is above manga called shounen....



But still a shonen. And yeah, it easily shits on every shounen out there right now.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 16, 2008)

Zoe said:


> *Spoiler*: _50_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scan or Trans?


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 16, 2008)

I donno man... Patty is pretty dumb... she's easily my least favorite character in this series... and amusingly enough her sister is one of my favorites


----------



## Countach (Jun 16, 2008)

were is chapter 48\

someone has it, just the raw


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 16, 2008)

Dude, please....use fodder...not folder.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 16, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> If you don't mind me saying, why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My disliking of one piece is only at the forum level. And obviously you didn't read my post to well on the "manga you dislike" thread. I said "I *only* hate one piece when a one piece tard posts.". I enjoy that *tier 3* shounen manga just as much as I would enjoy naruto or bleach. I just spam one piece hate on the forums because I hear retarded statements like "One Piece is on the same level as HXH or FMA". I take that as a gross insult of those two magnificent manga which I draw inspiration from in my own works of creativity, to be compared to something that if i was really brought to scale, considered a seinin, would barely be better then gantz.............. So yeah I hate on one piece like a troll because the majority of the people posting thinks Oda should sell his sperm or something. The dick riding is quite annoying, especially at the expense of flaming other manga that one piece just isn't that better than.

flash backs don't count cause anyone and everyone can die in a flash back like fo*lder*(yeah I'm not using fodder on purpose sue me). Sasuke got his whole family killed in a flash back, does that make naruto (the manga) gar by itself? flash backs are meant to flesh out characters or events, but are generally there for better understanding, the death of people in those flash backs (unless deaths are caused BY the hero ) generally don't impact the story or the reader much, since if the villain killed X amount of people of screen, it just happens to be one of reason the hero wants to kill/beat villain. Unless you get to know the person who is killed in the flash back(which will probably require an two to three arcs ), then the story has some panel space and the reader has feelings invested in that character, though he may die like folder....but the death will count 

Basically I'm saying that flash back characters are too distant from the story and the reader to actually matter to anyone else but to the character. Sure Sasuke mom and dad were killed, bleh who cares but Sasuke? The other characters may feel sorry for him, but no one actually was around to care about the person who died in the first place and as the reader, well all the death does is establish why Sasuke is such an emo. Even Obito, who we spent an arc learning about, didn't effect much more the Kakashi, though he has a fanbase sorta among the readers.

Besides using flash backs to kill off people is almost no different from "off camera" deaths, which while an affective plot device, ultimately does not create gar. Berserk which witness the death of plenty of folder on screen is gar because Gutts is working his ass off for those f'king kills.


----------



## Death (Jun 16, 2008)

Link removed

Not downloadable but you can still read it online.


----------



## Kyo. (Jun 16, 2008)

fucking epic entrance!!!!!!

black star takes the cake on entrances. and it seems he comes stronger than ever 

and faster 


and badass


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 16, 2008)

Black Star did not invent badass, he took the inventor to a dark alley, beat the shit out of him, then became badass


----------



## Kyo. (Jun 16, 2008)

i agree with you 


the last split page was fucking gar in everyway


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 16, 2008)

Just got all caught up this manga. Its good, though there are parts where i had to force myself to read through 



Kyo-Aioros said:


> i agree with you
> 
> 
> the last split page was fucking gar in everyway


Just for the record

Badass=/=GAR


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 16, 2008)

I will save black star much needed Gar for when he finishes his mifune fight. for now...Ox I expect gar things from you


----------



## Zoe (Jun 17, 2008)

Done... There's nothing left to translate


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 17, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> My disliking of one piece is only at the forum level. And obviously you didn't read my post to well on the "manga you dislike" thread. I said "I *only* hate one piece when a one piece tard posts.". I enjoy that *tier 3* shounen manga just as much as I would enjoy naruto or bleach. I just spam one piece hate on the forums because I hear retarded statements like "One Piece is on the same level as HXH or FMA". I take that as a gross insult of those two magnificent manga which I draw inspiration from in my own works of creativity, to be compared to something that if i was really brought to scale, considered a seinin, would barely be better then gantz.............. So yeah I hate on one piece like a troll because the majority of the people posting thinks Oda should sell his sperm or something. The dick riding is quite annoying, especially at the expense of flaming other manga that one piece just isn't that better than.
> 
> flash backs don't count cause anyone and everyone can die in a flash back like fo*lder*(yeah I'm not using fodder on purpose sue me). Sasuke got his whole family killed in a flash back, does that make naruto (the manga) gar by itself? flash backs are meant to flesh out characters or events, but are generally there for better understanding, the death of people in those flash backs (unless deaths are caused BY the hero ) generally don't impact the story or the reader much, since if the villain killed X amount of people of screen, it just happens to be one of reason the hero wants to kill/beat villain. Unless you get to know the person who is killed in the flash back(which will probably require an two to three arcs ), then the story has some panel space and the reader has feelings invested in that character, though he may die like folder....but the death will count
> 
> ...



I get what you're saying. Im sure OP is great and I'd probably love if I took the time to go through the chapters. But honestly from the way people just go ON about it I feel like its overrated. The key is to ignore the talk and let the manga speak for itself. I personally like Bleach and Naruto, both manga's have their moments where I feel like dropping it but niether fail to bring me back into the story somehow. 

FMA is on another level though, seriously the only thing is the monthly wait. 
I never got into HxH the story's probably good and the characters do sound interesting but the art throughs me off. 


...where are we again? Oh thats right the Soul eater manga topic. 

New chapter was cool, BS is hilarious he's seriously starting to grow on me 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I got so excited when he showed up. Maybe because it's just not the same without him even though Ox and Kilik are cool too. 


 

Im trying to connect Soul Eater to the previous topic but how would you compare SE to other shonen manga. I love it but honestly FMA is still better although BOTH have their strong points. SE's art for example is really up there in my opinion.


----------



## Franckie (Jun 17, 2008)

These latest chapters are hot...very hot. As long as the story doesn't drag its feet, this manga will remain good for a long time.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 17, 2008)

SE is tier 2 in my opinion. tier 1 being the highest. FMA is Tier 1 with HXH and Claymore. Though I like to keep in mind that the difference between Tier 2 and Tier 1 in my opinion isn't by so much that SE just plans fails in comparison(it doesn't), it's just because FMA and HXH are that good lol. 

Besides if you were to have SE or FMA categorized as a seinin, you still get a strong reception, and they would hold up good against say Berserk (the quality gap while huge isn't overwhelming). Though Tier 1 and Tier 2 shounen series would be regulated to Tier 2 under the way i judge seinin(I only have 3 Tiers for seinin as oppose to 5 tiers for shounen).


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jun 17, 2008)

hahaha, i love it. computer is back to normal. so i'll be giving out the early raws again. 

next issue we might see the conclusion to the fight, and when mifune/angela join shibusen?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 17, 2008)

presenting new soul eater sig in honor of black star's gar!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 17, 2008)

"This thirst for blood... *He's coming*"

 

I almost passed out from spazzing when I read that!!

Black Star for the muthafucking win!


----------



## Kyo. (Jun 17, 2008)

Black Star is the man!!!!!!!!

like 4 pages dedicated to his entrance. goddamnit thats awesome


----------



## Tash (Jun 17, 2008)

I came. I really did. That lovable little fucker runs three miles through trees and stone just to make the perfect entrance. It's time to go back to my Black Star set.


----------



## Cold (Jun 17, 2008)

BS is not my favorite, but dammit man that kid's got style.  He's like Naruto done right


----------



## tictactoc (Jun 17, 2008)

WOW @the last two pages


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 17, 2008)

Black * Star more like

BLACK * GAR


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 17, 2008)

the Gar has not been proven but he is dangerously close ^_^


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 17, 2008)

BS is getting more and more gar with every new chapter. 



PhantomX said:


> I donno man... Patty is pretty dumb... she's easily my least favorite character in this series... and amusingly enough her sister is one of my favorites



Patty is evil. I love her


----------



## Arishem (Jun 17, 2008)

Black Star's destructive entry > Gai's dynamic entry
Oh yeah, I went there.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jun 17, 2008)

Swajio said:


> I came. I really did. That lovable little fucker runs three miles through trees and stone just to make the perfect entrance. It's time to go back to my Black Star set.



I did too, he was so awesome in those last pages. I really hope he lays the smackdown.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 17, 2008)

You guys DO know the implications of BS winning this fight, right? A three star technician (Sid), his weapon's traps, AND a Death Scythe couldn't beat Mifune... yet if he does it w/ Tsubaki... they're pretty damn strong.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jun 17, 2008)

Arishem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why the need for a spoiler tag when you are speaking the truth, Arishem?


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jun 17, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> You guys DO know the implications of BS winning this fight, right? A three star technician (Sid), his weapon's traps, AND a Death Scythe couldn't beat Mifune... yet if he does it w/ Tsubaki... they're pretty damn strong.



True but it's about damn time. Black Star always has potential to be very powerful and after those two ass-kickings he got, it's about time he starts on a winning streak and what a better way than by defeating Mifune.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 17, 2008)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> Why the need for a spoiler tag when you are speaking the truth, Arishem?



Duly noted and corrected.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 17, 2008)

I think Sid and Mifune was a tie and I still think death scythe could take him on but yeah he's definately have to move up in the rankings. The rankings always bothered me in Naruto because you KNOW they're stronger than most of their "superiors".


----------



## Tash (Jun 17, 2008)

Yea, if he does stomp Mifune he jumps up a few tiers on the power ladder. But with somebody still relatively low on the scale leveling a large portion of jungle just running, what can we expect from Kishin, and Shinigami?


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 17, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> I think Sid and Mifune was a tie and I still think death scythe could take him on but yeah he's definately have to move up in the rankings. The rankings always bothered me in Naruto because you KNOW they're stronger than most of their "superiors".



I wasn't talking about Spirit... Sid was using Azusa, who's a different Death Scythe XD

Also, I was under the impression that Mifune was winning... b/c Sid relies on his tricky fighting style a lot, but Mifune saw through that.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 17, 2008)

All of those kids should be a 2 star technican at least right now, especially with all of those power ups they are getting and the dangerous missions they have been taking.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 17, 2008)

Did anyone else think that moral less Kim was fucking hot? That sequence even caused my loli defenses to drop...for a moment or two.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jun 17, 2008)

Swajio said:


> Yea, if he does stomp Mifune he jumps up a few tiers on the power ladder. But with somebody still relatively low on the scale leveling a large portion of jungle just running, what can we expect from Kishin, and Shinigami?



What we are getting from the latest OP spoilers

Besides, it was indicated that the high tiers would be ridiculously powerful considering what happened when Kishin was released.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 17, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Did anyone else think that moral less Kim was fucking hot? That sequence even caused my loli defenses to drop...for a moment or two.



No... not really. I already disliked her attitude, and now to top it off she acts like a slut. :\


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 17, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Did anyone else think that moral less Kim was fucking hot? That sequence even caused my loli defenses to drop...for a moment or two.



I was too busy squealing at Ox and Harvar to care about her.

I preferred distant but cute Kim, though.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 17, 2008)

so is there anyway to reverse that morality manipualtion machine? I would hate it if kim and jackie remain that way....also according to jackie ox will die.....so how will ox get out of this situation?





PhantomX said:


> No... not really. I already disliked her attitude, and now to top it off she acts like a slut. :\



no morality= no reservations about sex whatsoever...which is preety much like the world we live in


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 17, 2008)

They better reverse that thing! Moral-less Kim was kinda hot but i want her back to normal! X3

Poor Ox. I bet you my rep that he'll regret the decision he made to not take advantage of Kim.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2008)

Just got caught up, for some strange reason I have a suspicion that either Kim or her partner have a crush on Black Star.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 17, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> They better reverse that thing! Moral-less Kim was kinda hot but i want her back to normal! X3
> 
> Poor Ox. I bet you my rep that he'll regret the decision he made to not take advantage of Kim.



nah he will never regret it,im sure he's gonna save her and then he probably gets a kiss on the cheek or something as his reward 


and the fact that it would be from the real kim would make it 100%worth it not to take advantage of her in that moral less state





Mider T said:


> Just got caught up, for some strange reason I have a suspicion that either Kim or her partner have a crush on Black Star.



just a hunch? any inclination as to why you think this?



well it wouldn't matter anyway since black star is Tsubaki's{she already introduced him to her parents and they loved him}


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 17, 2008)

^ very true. I was just being an arse. 

I wonder if she'll remember all what she did when she returns to normal.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 17, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> ^ very true. I was just being an arse.
> 
> I wonder if she'll remember all what she did when she returns to normal.



probably as she seems to remember everything from when she had morals....if I was ox I would try to make her remember her morals....thats about all he can do while he's hurt like that


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2008)

I wonder why her parents loved him though...

No, it just strikes me as the opposite of Ox who she hates, Black Star she might like.  I also want to see Tsubaki's expression if she does when she finds out.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 17, 2008)

> I wonder why her parents loved him though...



wait, what?

whose parents loved who?


----------



## son_michael (Jun 17, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> wait, what?
> 
> whose parents loved who?





Tsubaki's parents loved black star


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 17, 2008)

ohhhhhhh! I thought you guys were talking about Kim!


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 17, 2008)

Because underneath his loud/show-offy exterior he's a really nice guy, and he cares for Tsubaki, trusts her, and would do anything for her? Not to mention he's freaking strong, too... which I'm pretty sure is respected in a ninja/assassin clan XD

But yeah... don't think Tsubaki would be too pleased if she found out someone else wanted to steal BS from her (I still claim that despite the age difference she likes the guy) :X


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 17, 2008)

^ I was of the opinion that Tsubaki liked Black Star in a brotherly fashion.. 

she's always mopping up after him ya know XD


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 17, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> ^ I was of the opinion that Tsubaki liked Black Star in a brotherly fashion..
> 
> she's always mopping up after him ya know XD



Eh... I thought so too at first... but then after Masamune arc I changed my mind... and this latest stuff just solidifies my thought. I wouldn't really care either way, but that's the impression I have as of now.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 17, 2008)

Still catching up but this is definitely an enjoyable series so far.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2008)

Why hasn't Maka's mother been shown yet


----------



## Felix (Jun 17, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Why hasn't Maka's mother been shown yet



Because


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2008)

I wanna sbee (Maka's mother)!


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 17, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Why hasn't Maka's mother been shown yet



Possible witch? You never know.  What about that third gorgon sister?


----------



## Tash (Jun 17, 2008)

I would actually like that as cliche as it is.


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 17, 2008)

What if Angela is somehow the third gorgon sister? Heck, what do you think that sister's animal theme is? Snakes, spiders, frogs, lizards, and mice have been taken.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2008)

So cliche I never even considered it, maybe the strongest one?  Before this arc, I didn't even think meisters could become witches.

Though it would be entertaining if the finally witch Maka and Soul have to defeat is her mother.


----------



## Kiyoshi (Jun 17, 2008)

I've seen it theorized that the reason Maka's parents broke up was because she's a witch, and that was the reason Death Scythe acted so violently to how Medusa treated Chrona.


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 17, 2008)

Kiyoshi said:


> I've seen it theorized that the reason Maka's parents broke up was because she's a witch, and that was the reason Death Scythe acted so violently to how Medusa treated Chrona.



Nah, that doesn't make sense. Death Scythe clearly regrets breaking up with her, and the main reason he hated how Medusa treats Chrona is because he himself thought he wasn't doing a good job parenting.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm hoping Angela will be the first witch to break that Shibusen vs. Witches stigma, by having her accepted into their school in order to get Mifune... it would be a lot nicer than having her become a villain.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 17, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Just got caught up, for some strange reason I have a suspicion that either Kim or her partner have a crush on Black Star.



I thought it would be Kidd. Seriously how cute would a witch and the son of Shinigami be? TOO cute .


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 17, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> I thought it would be Kidd. Seriously how cute would a witch and the son of Shinigami be? TOO cute .



Excuse me while I go find a vomit bucket.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 17, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> Excuse me while I go find a vomit bucket.



that was a quick answer  

Seriusly though I like Kim with Harvar, she'll learn to appreciate his good side once she gets over her teenage shallowness.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 17, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I'm hoping Angela will be the first witch to break that Shibusen vs. Witches stigma, by having her accepted into their school in order to get Mifune... it would be a lot nicer than having her become a villain.



im preety sure once kim and jackie go back to normal she will be the first official witch in shibusen


I say this because it seems like Arachne and  "Arachnophobia" are about to be destroyed by brew{or maybe medusa's plan} and once there destroyed im sure kim and jackie will go back to normal


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 17, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I'm hoping Angela will be the first witch to break that Shibusen vs. Witches stigma, by having her accepted into their school in order to get Mifune... it would be a lot nicer than having her become a villain.



I can see that happening.

Besides, Mifune loves kids.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't know, I think Mifune would be a great teacher but the idea of Angela being the 3rd sister is cool too. I find that highly unlikely though. Kim is already a shibusen student and it seems like students and teachers both are willing to accept her.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 17, 2008)

Two questions.   What chapter was it when Black Star met Tsubaki's parents and what is Tsubaki's age?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 17, 2008)

Why do I have the feeling Medusa shouldnt be trusted all to much


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 17, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> Two questions.   What chapter was it when Black Star met Tsubaki's parents and what is Tsubaki's age?



49 is when he meets... and no ages have been specified I believe... but we're assuming that Tsubaki and Liz are older than the rest of them, by appearance and attitude/personality.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks, Phantom.  I was about to backtrack from 1-48 just to see if I had missed that part.  As for Tsubaki's age, I think the Trio is around the same age, well minus Patty and Liz.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jun 17, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> But yeah... don't think Tsubaki would be too pleased if she found out someone else wanted to steal BS from her


Given how she freaked out at the thought of him using Soul as a partner I'd say you're right.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 17, 2008)

How long was that though... like the first couple of chapters.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 17, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Why do I have the feeling Medusa shouldnt be trusted all to much



cause she's an evil witch...literally. She's definately got something up her sleeve.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Shes been planning something from the begining, with the kishin and everything. Though that one chapter back she was kind of hinting of taking out the kishin right after she got brew but now I its confusing to say what going on in that little bugs head.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 17, 2008)

spaZ said:


> How long was that though... like the first couple of chapters.



They haven't had any real development as a team since then... though I wish we'd get some background on the Kid/Sister's relationship.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 17, 2008)

while win star owns 90% of shounen by just running , ox has just invented gentlemen gar


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 17, 2008)

lol yea at beginning everyone thought he was weird but after this I think he's pretty darn cool. Gentlemen gar is a nice term for it  wiki that please.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm getting angry at all this misuse of the word GAR


----------



## spaZ (Jun 17, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I'm getting angry at all this misuse of the word GAR



qft I was about to say something about that.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 17, 2008)

miss use? you call gentlemen Gar a miss use of Gar ? There is room for gentlemen in the Gar cosmo's,yes there is.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 17, 2008)

The whole word GAR is misused.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2008)

Ox = Gar

which is harder to do charge into a base full of guys pointing guns at your head. Or telling a  girl who was literally ready to fuck your brains out "no..", and not any girl, a WITCH, and witches make EVERYTHING better(imagining 'enchanted' organisms or 'vector stroke' ^_^).....I mean sure those guys in the guns will probably kill you, saying no to a sexy girl offering you sweet butt sex is going to make you masturbate to death...


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds like someone is trying to drive me away.

If Ox were GAR he would've not only sexed Kim... but he would've loved her so hard that it would've broken the witch's enchantment over her and Jackie AND destroyed the "Lock" he was supposed to find, then he would proceed to singlehandedly defeat Mifune, Mosquito, Arachne, Medusa, Giriko AND the rest of Arachnophobia... without Harvar.

9 months later... Kim would bear his triplets.

Really, the closest thing to GAR in this show is Black Star, and he's not quite there yet... everyone else is just cool.


----------



## Kyo. (Jun 18, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Sounds like someone is trying to drive me away.
> 
> If Ox were GAR he would've not only sexed Kim... but he would've loved her so hard that it would've broken the witch's enchantment over her and Jackie AND destroyed the "Lock" he was supposed to find, then he would proceed to singlehandedly defeat Mifune, Mosquito, Arachne, Medusa, Giriko AND the rest of Arachnophobia singlehandedly... without Harvar.
> 
> Really, the closest thing to GAR in this show is Black Star, and he's not quite there yet... everyone else is just cool.



just.....just...beutifull 


i love you now


----------



## son_michael (Jun 18, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Sounds like someone is trying to drive me away.
> 
> If Ox were GAR he would've not only sexed Kim... but he would've loved her so hard that it would've broken the witch's enchantment over her and Jackie AND destroyed the "Lock" he was supposed to find, then he would proceed to singlehandedly defeat Mifune, Mosquito, Arachne, Medusa, Giriko AND the rest of Arachnophobia... without Harvar.
> 
> ...




obviously your the expert on GAR so could you explain to me where it came from and who was the 1 to first use it?



GAR always confused me,spread the knowledge


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 18, 2008)

Agh... I'll have to hunt it down for you, shall be hard to find in the Gurren-Lagann monster XD


----------



## son_michael (Jun 18, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Agh... I'll have to hunt it down for you, shall be hard to find in the Gurren-Lagann monster XD



it comes from gurren lagan? but GL is brand new..isn't GAR something thats been around for like a couple of years?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 18, 2008)

organisms, wuzzman?

GAR basically means a man so manly that a straight male has no problem going gay for him.  Examples include Archer from FSN (the source I believe), Keiichi from Higurashi, Kenshiro/Raoh/Toki from FoTNS, Most of the cast of JJBA, and most famously Kamina from TTGL.  Despite the fans wanking too hard over him he is infact GAR.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 18, 2008)

son_michael said:


> it comes from gurren lagan? but GL is brand new..isn't GAR something thats been around for like a couple of years?



It didn't originate there, but it's been redefined during that show.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 18, 2008)

1. GAR = gay for archer so naturally the first one who came up with the term was a fate/stay night fan. 

archer as most ppl know is the guy who can make infinite magical swords. these can destroy whole bridges by shooting them as arrows from his bow at 14.2 times the speed of sound regardless of how imposible physics make it seem for the rest of us mortals. he is also an aprentice alchemist and has at least 3 times the IQ of any normal person thanks to his training.

if you got surprised about all this awesome in one single character then that is why the term first came up in the first place. after gurren lagann started, ppl adopted the term because there isn't any other that can compare to it.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jun 18, 2008)

and now i know the history behind GAR


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 18, 2008)

you know i'm hoping for a few things before the manga ends like:

1. they show black star doing ninja stuff like sneaking unnoticed and pwning one or 2 of the big bad guys without anyone ever knowing what happened while somebody else does the front assault to distract the enemy

2. medusa stopped being a loli as soon as possible

3. death the kid got affected by the insanity wave and make a whole arc to restore his sanity while he goes postal on shibusen

4. mr. werewolf (forgot his name) gets another chance to shine, hopefully with a partner weapon as well

all that would make the manga so much better for me


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 18, 2008)

Black Star was so much win in those last few pages


----------



## son_michael (Jun 18, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> 1. GAR = gay for archer so naturally the first one who came up with the term was a fate/stay night fan.
> 
> archer as most ppl know is the guy who can make infinite magical swords. these can destroy whole bridges by shooting them as arrows from his bow at 14.2 times the speed of sound regardless of how imposible physics make it seem for the rest of us mortals. he is also an aprentice alchemist and has at least 3 times the IQ of any normal person thanks to his training.
> 
> if you got surprised about all this awesome in one single character then that is why the term first came up in the first place. after gurren lagann started, ppl adopted the term because there isn't any other that can compare to it.



so many people love gurren lagan..I guess I should really give it a chance...I stopped watching it after like 5 episodes




so bassically GAR means your going gay for a character....well ill deffinetley never use that expression again


btw where does this archer guy come from?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 18, 2008)

Since theres a small GAR discussion, i decided a picture is worth more than words

And no it desnt mean your going gay for a character


----------



## son_michael (Jun 18, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Since theres a small GAR discussion, i decided a picture is worth more than words
> 
> And no it desnt mean your going gay for a character



wow very interesting


I guess its cool to be GAR then


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you Lord Genome, saved me the trouble of hunting it down


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah i have that picture saved in case of situations like this


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 18, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Yeah i have that picture saved in case of situations like this



...Really?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 18, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> ...Really?


Yes, also cause its nice to have


----------



## Kira-chan (Jun 18, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Sounds like someone is trying to drive me away.
> 
> If Ox were GAR he would've not only sexed Kim... but he would've loved her so hard that it would've broken the witch's enchantment over her and Jackie AND destroyed the "Lock" he was supposed to find, then he would proceed to singlehandedly defeat Mifune, Mosquito, Arachne, Medusa, Giriko AND the rest of Arachnophobia... without Harvar.
> 
> ...


Name one shounen series with a character like you're describing...


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 18, 2008)

A TERRIBLE AIR WEAPON.; Dynamite Dart Invented by French War ...*2 new and terrible weapon has been invented by the gar Department --* a dynamite dart for use by airmen. It is a hand projectile about six inches long, ...

lol it's reaching international status

OX is GAR....I admire his strength and his virtue. It was very manly and tactful the way he handled Kim > gentlemen GAR. Guys should not only look up to a yelling warrior but an intellect as well. 

If you consider only the people on Kamina's level from gurren to be GAR than NIETHER ox nor bs is quite at that level. BS is darn close though.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> organisms, wuzzman?
> 
> GAR basically means a man so manly that a straight male has no problem going gay for him.  Examples include Archer from FSN (the source I believe), Keiichi from Higurashi, Kenshiro/Raoh/Toki from FoTNS, Most of the cast of JJBA, and most famously Kamina from TTGL.  Despite the fans wanking too hard over him he is infact GAR.



was writting at 2 am in the morning sue me


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 18, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Really, the closest thing to GAR in this show is Black Star, and he's not quite there yet... everyone else is just cool.



Shinigami-sama is awesome too.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 18, 2008)

Ox isnt GAR because he doesnt make me question my masculinaty and make me cry manly tears. Black Star is actually pretty close to being GAR.
Example of GAR:
Kenpachi(fights to the death just because he wants to, etc)
Gutts(its Gutts. Enough said.)
Master Fucking Asia(he destroys mechs with a scarf)
Giovanni manga version(He just is)


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 18, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Shinigami-sama is awesome too.



He's awesome... but he's not GAR... though I'm willing to bet that his past self was most certainly GAR... we just need the flashback to verify it :X


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 18, 2008)

His present self is already Gar level. His shinigamichopped Asura like a pimp.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 18, 2008)

His present self hasnt done enough to establish that he's GAR

Hes to goofy looking right now.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 18, 2008)

Just you wait.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Ox isnt GAR because he doesnt make me question my masculinaty and make me cry manly tears. Black Star is actually pretty close to being GAR.
> Example of GAR:
> Kenpachi(fights to the death just because he wants to, etc)
> Gutts(its Gutts. Enough said.)
> ...



Ox invented gentleman GAR. If Ox doesn't question your masculinity then you probably have very little reservation about women.

Your right. Boss Shingami isn't GAR yet, we need to see the death god, not the goof god.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jun 18, 2008)

there is no such thing as gentlemen GAR.  That's obviously just being a gentleman and not being GAR at all.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 18, 2008)

He does not waste his power to impress people.  That by itself is enough for me.  He refuses to take things seriously until he has to.  And he knows when he has to.  Caring less about what everyone thinks he should be doing.  There is a reason everyone calls him -sama.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 18, 2008)

Will you all stfu about GAR its annoying.


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 18, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Black Star is actually pretty close to being GAR.



His anime voice, however, might put an end to that. 



Lord Genome said:


> Example of GAR:
> Kenpachi(fights to the death just because he wants to, etc)



Mostly right, although the kendo move knocked off half of his GAR.



Lord Genome said:


> Gutts(its Gutts. Enough said.)



Yep, that's right.



Lord Genome said:


> Master Fucking Asia(he destroys mechs with a scarf)



HOLY SHIT, IT'S MASTER ASIA!!! Yeah, I think he wins almost any GAR contest.



Lord Genome said:


> Giovanni manga version(He just is)



Game version was GAR too. His organization cut off Slowpoke tails just for the cash, and they also managed to invade Silph Co. Trust me, merely getting to the top floor of Silph Co. is a challenge, but invading it? Man, Giovanni has guts. Especially considering they probably didn't have maps of the warp tile layout.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2008)

I guess I'm the minority that sought kendo zaraki was quite enjoyable...though my problems with the HM arc starts and ends with Syazel and Syazel alone.....(ok so GrimJaw healing Ichigo, losing to Ichigo, and having an unimpressive release to boot was all made of a lot of fail, but compared to the 8th espada fail? Homo-espada? Yeah.....)


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2008)

Espada said:


> there is no such thing as gentlemen GAR.  That's obviously just being a gentleman and not being GAR at all.



thats why Ox invented it


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 18, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> His anime voice, however, might put an end to that.
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly right, although the kendo move knocked off half of his GAR.


I dont watch the anime so i woudnt know 

Kendo move was meh, lame power up, but he still looked cool doing ti.


Wuzzman said:


> thats why Ox invented it



Except he didnt since it doesnt exist.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2008)

thats why he invented it because it didn't exist before he invented, no one else was ever that gar


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 18, 2008)

Fighting in a non haphazard way is closer to manly than fidning new powerups so you can protect...blah blah standard shounen BS.  Just realizing that you've been lazy and should get serious is pretty tough.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jun 18, 2008)

holy fuck

black star is a beast


----------



## Black * Star (Jun 19, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> holy fuck
> 
> black star is a beast



Indeed.

I find him to be probably the greatest character ever.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 19, 2008)

The tension made it feel like Black Star is going to kill everyone. lol


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 19, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> holy fuck
> 
> black star is a beast


Yea he is!


----------



## tictactoc (Jun 19, 2008)

Ox fucking sucks

Seriously


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 19, 2008)

tictactoc said:


> Ox fucking sucks
> 
> Seriously



why the hate tic?  I think he's cool. I like him the best out of team 2, kim, kilik and Ox. 

He looks like a major dork but he has that Rock Lee like charm about him. 

omg Kim has pink hair and green eyes


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 19, 2008)

tictactoc said:


> Ox fucking sucks
> 
> Seriously



mad


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 19, 2008)

Black Star > You


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 19, 2008)

For the new guys it's most definitely Harvar > Kilik > Jackie > Earth and Fire (or whatever) > Ox > Kim... really... Ox hasn't done anything to make me like him yet... Harvar has made one significant appearance and he's already more likeable.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay who in the world is a supporter of Ox x Kim?


----------



## son_michael (Jun 20, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Okay who in the world is a supporter of Ox x Kim?



well who else is ox gonna be with? as of right now I see them as a cannon pairing...especially since he's going to save her from arachnophobia


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 20, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Okay who in the world is a supporter of Ox x Kim?



Hahaha, they can go bleed on each other XD I found it pretty funny that they both ended up sliced... now they'll have to spend time together if only because they can't move away from each other


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 20, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> why the hate tic?  I think he's cool. I like him the best out of team 2, kim, kilik and Ox.
> 
> He looks like a major dork but he has that Rock Lee like charm about him.


gotta admit though he's not looking too good in the past few chapters. all he's done is get stabbed and bleed


----------



## tictactoc (Jun 20, 2008)

Nah he fucking sucks. He has ugly glasses, he keeps chasing a superficial girl, and he gets stabbed by the same girl, whose more useless than him btw. I mean seriously even though he knows that Kim has been kidnapped, he's all "omgz you're beautiful, I want to marry you ". Try to be a little suspicious.
And I prefer Kilik.


----------



## Kakashisensay (Jun 20, 2008)

Anyone notice the similarities between White Star panel and the latest chapter?


----------



## Tash (Jun 20, 2008)

I think that was done on purpose.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 20, 2008)

What Black Stars eyes? I wonder if the stars in his eyes mean anything...


----------



## Tash (Jun 20, 2008)

It's probably a family thing.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 20, 2008)

Looked like Sasuke`s Sharingan "caugh caugh laugh"
I think that was just a little "jump". Nothing important.

//HbS


----------



## spaZ (Jun 20, 2008)

Or it could mean that it was him becoming close to becoming a kishin or something, since sid did say him about following that path with the first time he eyes had stars in them.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 20, 2008)

where is everyone getting the latest chapter info?


----------



## spaZ (Jun 20, 2008)

raws... translations...


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 20, 2008)

lulz Blackstar with sharingan


----------



## son_michael (Jun 20, 2008)

spaZ said:


> raws... translations...



can I have a link plz? I dont see a thread for soul eater in the translations page


----------



## spaZ (Jun 20, 2008)

Link removed

Here


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 20, 2008)

thanks for the link


----------



## Zoe (Jun 20, 2008)

Heads up, people.  spaZ brought it to my attention that there were pages added to chapter 44 in the tankoubon.  Not really worth making a post at MH, but...


*Spoiler*: _trans_ 




Pg. 9

死武専　課外授業受付
Text: Shibusen, Extracurricular Lesson Reception Area

済
Text: Completed

おばちゃんありがとー♪
Girl: Thanks, ma'am

はいはいッお疲れ様!!
Woman: Yes, yes, good work!!

Pg. 10

じゃあよろしく頼んだ　キムたちが帰ってきたら伝えといてくれ　カゼひくなよ
Naigs: Then, I'm counting on you. When Kim and Jackie get back, let me know. Don't catch a cold

うす
Kirikou: Gotcha

はい
Ox: Okay

ナイグスさん　こちらにもまだキムは帰ってないようです
Man: Naigs-san, it doesn't seem like Kim has returned

彼女が魔女と決まったワケじゃない　落ち着いた対処をしろよ
Naigs: It hasn't been determined that Kim is a witch. Treat this with caution

Pg. 22

あのトキナイグス先生ー．．．何て言ってたんだろ．．．
Kim: What was Naigs-sensei saying... at that time...

考えたくない．．．
Kim: I don't want to think about it

何だよあの女は．．．
Soul: What the hell, that girl is a...

魔女．．．．．．
Maka: witch......

みんなだって今ごろ．．．
Kim: Right now everybody's probably...

ウソつきが．．．
Kirikou: That liar...

オックスだって．．．
Kim: And Ox...

キムー．．．君が魔女だってなんて．．．
Ox: Kim... What's this about you being a witch...

Pg. 23

あんたの想い．．．いつもみんなに見られて恥ずかしかったー．．．
Kim: Your feelings... It was always embarrassing for everybody to to see...

ちょっとやめてもらいたいって思ってたよ．．．
Kim: I had thought that I wanted you to stop...

よくも今までだましてくれましたね
Ox: How dare you deceive us all this time

だけどー．．．
Kim: But...

いやだ．．．．．．
Kim: No way......

私死武専に帰りたい．．．
Kim: I want to go back to Shibusen...

みんなと一緒にいたいよ．．．．．．
Kim: I want to be with everybody......


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 20, 2008)

Spaz, your set is made of epic win. I just had to say that.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 20, 2008)

damm so havar attacks poor kim....This chapter is preety much a black star kick ass chapter


----------



## Tash (Jun 20, 2008)

Havar shanking the bitch made me lol. I can't say I feel sorry for her.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 21, 2008)

Swajio said:


> Havar shanking the bitch made me lol. I can't say I feel sorry for her.



why not? like OX said...she's brainwashed


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 21, 2008)

She was a bitch even before brainwashing... now she's a slutty, murderous bitch.


----------



## Tash (Jun 21, 2008)

Even un-brainwashed she was still pretty bitchy. Honestly she's the only SE character I can say I don't like.
EDIT: Yeah, what PhantomX said.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 21, 2008)

strange...I didn't get that vibe from her


I mean can you blame her for not liking OX? after he saves her here though...looks wont matter to her anymore


----------



## Tash (Jun 21, 2008)

It's not even about not returning the feeling, it's about treating him like shit despite knowing how he feels.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 21, 2008)

Swajio said:


> It's not even about not returning the feeling, it's about treating him like shit despite knowing how he feels.



its better for her to let her feelings known by pushing him away because this will do 2 things



1. she wont let him on which could lead to a worse situation 

2. if he still goes after her then he might touch her heart and change her feelings...women like it when men will do anything for them,though most women would just use a guy like that to buy them stuff...some however do genuinely get touched and realise the guy could be a really special person


anyway I never got the vibe she was mean to him and obviously OX didn't either,she simply was not interested in him...yet I think if you read the chapters over you can see she's baiting him to see just how much he really likes her


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 21, 2008)

Don't forget one of her turn downs was something along the lines of "maybe if you were rich."


----------



## spaZ (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmm for those extra pages in 44 she really regretted leaving shibusen... Underneath I don't think she meant any harm to Ox in that way. Hell we still don't know why she needs all of that money, probably so something to do with getting away from the witches or something like that.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 21, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Don't forget one of her turn downs was something along the lines of "maybe if you were rich."



I always took that line as if she was saying"your looks arent good enough"


hey she was just being honest


----------



## spaZ (Jun 21, 2008)

Nope it had everything to do with money not looks.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe she was turning him, and everyone down becouse she didn`t want her secret to come out?
Don`t forget, she`s a witch.

//HbS


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 21, 2008)

Yea I think she was sincere when she said she wanted to return to shibusen. She's tough on the outside but soft on the inside. You guy's are so harsh.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 21, 2008)

There's a difference between being tough on the outside and being MEAN on the outside... there are MUCH NICER WAYS to reject a guy who's just innocently displaying his feelings for you, as uncool as he may be.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe thats the only way that she knows how to reject him....


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 21, 2008)

She can't just say "no"? Really, a direct no would be better than insulting him, or telling him that he'd need money to be attractive to her.... maybe this is just me, but whatever.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 21, 2008)

well it's not like Ox is the most handsome fellow ever


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 21, 2008)

That doesn't mean he should be treated like garbage, you know...


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 21, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> That doesn't mean he should be treated like garbage, you know...


oh no, I wasn't implying that


----------



## Kira-chan (Jun 21, 2008)

Considering Ox seems to have been constantly after her for a while now regardless of how many times he's turned down I can't really blame her for being so blunt about it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 21, 2008)

You know, Ox was being pretty much... he overdid it, was trying too much. Girls get annoyed after some time, you know.

//HbS


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2008)

Ox needs to live up to his namesake

P.S. You don't have to sign your name, we know who you are.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 21, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> You know, Ox was being pretty much... he overdid it, was trying too much. Girls get annoyed after some time, you know.
> 
> //HbS




everyones different...some girl would absolutley love a guy chasing them no matter how much they turn him down 


and some could get so pissed off and disgusted they wont even look at that guy anymore...this is why dating is so hard...


----------



## WolfeyesVIII (Jun 21, 2008)

> and some could get so pissed off and disgusted they wont even look at that guy anymore...this is why dating is so hard...



This. Trust me, speaking from experience (granted, didn't help the guy was a boarderline stalker), I have a bit more sympathy for Kim in that respect. And the fact the guy doesn't seem to take a hint even after being "treated like garbage" would annoy me too. While I don't think she was being particularly malicious I can see why she'd react the way she does.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 22, 2008)

son_michael said:


> everyones different...some girl would absolutley love a guy chasing them no matter how much they turn him down
> 
> 
> and some could get so pissed off and disgusted they wont even look at that guy anymore...this is why dating is so hard...



See? No wonder Kim is so hard to him, what would you do if you were chased by weird guys, with weird ass glass, and even weirder hairstyle...

//HbS

(i sign my name becouse it`s some sort of the letter - you know who sends it, but when he doesn`t sign at the end - it`s impolite. Same goes for posts, atleast for me)


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 22, 2008)

Any news scans?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2008)

No but we're to chaps behind

//HbS


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 22, 2008)

really, I didn't know that


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 22, 2008)

Mider T said:


> //HbS



I didn`t know you were me, O.K.

//HbS


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2008)

I didn't know it wasn't polite to sign even though your post shows your name

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 23, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I didn't know it wasn't polite to sign even though your post shows your name
> 
> //HbS



You totally missed my point. Also.... //HbS is mine, get your own.

//HbS


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2008)

Four extra pages of what?



Hunted by sister said:


> You totally missed my point. Also.... //HbS is mine, get your own.
> 
> //HbS



There is no point to get, it simply isn't required nor necessary.

//HbS


----------



## delirium (Jun 23, 2008)

While amusing, let's keep the posts in here Soul Eater related.

Thanks guys.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 23, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Four extra pages of what?



.....wow what else? of the chapter from the tank raw.......

magazine had 30 pages the tank had 34.. put the two together.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2008)

Why are there extra pages I mean?  What is this "tank" raw?

//HbS


----------



## spaZ (Jun 23, 2008)

volume raw came out a couple of weeks ago... and there were 4 extra pages in there for 44.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2008)

Ah, so are they just bonus or super important?

//HbS


----------



## spaZ (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't know if they are bonus, they might of been missed from the guy that scanned the magazine for 44 or they might be a bonus. But they do add to Kims character.


----------



## Tash (Jun 23, 2008)

Those pages do soften how I feel about her character, but I still dislike her.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 23, 2008)

Ummm its called translation check and proofreading...


----------



## spaZ (Jun 23, 2008)

Very light feelings.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2008)

Well at least it wasn't all in vain


----------



## Zoe (Jun 23, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I don't know if they are bonus, they might of been missed from the guy that scanned the magazine for 44 or they might be a bonus. But they do add to Kims character.



I doubt they were missed.  The chapter flowed fine without them.


----------



## Tash (Jun 23, 2008)

*Yoburi*
This. Asking every two seconds doesn't make it go faster. Either wait for the chapter to be released on OM, or Bleachexile, or wait for spaZ to post the dl. You guys are lucky you get to pirate this shit for free at all.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 24, 2008)

Kakashisensay said:


> wtf are you talking about...?


As far as i remember, spaz is part of Mahou-X

//HbS


----------



## Kakashisensay (Jun 24, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> As far as i remember, spaz is part of Mahou-X
> 
> //HbS



I know that~

The guy wasnt trying to be a dick. Didn't come anywhere close to being a dick.

Y'all just completely read what he wrote, wrong.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2008)

Pretty good man, you should contact NF members ~Kira Yamato~ and spaZ for making good use of your talents.

//HbS


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 24, 2008)

Just caught up with the current release of the manga. I remember reading the first couple of chapters over a year ago it didn't interest me, boy how do I regret it big time giving up on the manga too soon because it really gets better.

One of the things I love in this series is how real the friendship is between the characters, something that other shonen manga lack I mean look at Naruto and Sasuke's so called "friendship" lol this manga just shits on them. In Soul Eater you see as to why they actually give a darn about each other unlike in Naruto were it feels really forced.

Anyways really like Stein's character hopefully not too long will get too see him again. Do think well see Maka's mother one day seems like the manga-ka is saving her fto be shown later on.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 24, 2008)

Wait i totally missed the conversation, what chapter is missing 4 pages on kim?


----------



## spaZ (Jun 24, 2008)

They were bonus not missing I think. But it was chapter 44 that I released yesterday.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 24, 2008)

I see i see no problem then


----------



## Majeh (Jun 24, 2008)

These past few days i finished up reading soul eater to the point its at now. Im pretty sure black star is my favorite character. Im hopin to see him do some serious damage in these next couple of chapters. And just wandering, is this a monthly manga or weekly.?


----------



## strider204 (Jun 24, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I don't mean to be mean but it took you two and a half hours to erase the text?
> 
> And its not the cleans that are taking a long time I finished both 49 and 50 a long time ago its the translation checks and proofreading.



Its cool theres always going to be someone faster. I'm glad just trying my hand at some cleaning just trying to help.


----------



## Shiron (Jun 24, 2008)

Majeh said:


> These past few days i finished up reading soul eater to the point its at now. Im pretty sure black star is my favorite character. Im hopin to see him do some serious damage in these next couple of chapters. And just wandering, is this a monthly manga or weekly.?


Soul Eater is monthly.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 24, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> Soul Eater is monthly.



so thats why there are so many pages......


----------



## spaZ (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah you guys should be happy that I got a year and a half worth of manga in a month.


----------



## Zoe (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Kakashisensay (Jun 25, 2008)

strider204 said:


> Its cool theres always going to be someone faster. I'm glad just trying my hand at some cleaning just trying to help.



little protip: if you use photoshop or similar program, there should be a tool called black/white balance/contrast.

It should look like a little graph with little sliders at the bottom, drag them around to see if you can make the blacks blacker, and the lights lighter. What it does is make everything look a bit sharper, but if you over do it, ittl bring out things that werent mean to be seen clearly, or worse, make things disappear. 
I dunno if that makes any sense.

Otherwise, pretty good cleanup job.

ps - page 21 - i personally would use the blur/smudge tool to blend the fuzzy parts. Its more time consuming than creating a mask or something, but it looks better imo. you could probably leave the text there, or create mini bubbles, to the side, or ontop. ( 2nd panel )


----------



## Rokudou Taichō (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry for making you wait little ones ...... This is my entrance!!!


----------



## spaZ (Jun 28, 2008)

???????????????? im confused?

EDIT: more like i am drunl {


----------



## Felix (Jun 28, 2008)

spaZ said:


> ???????????????? im confused?
> 
> EDIT: more like i am drunl {



Whoa, spaZ is drunk


----------



## Magic (Jun 28, 2008)

Black Star, a porn star name?


----------



## Tash (Jun 28, 2008)

A rappers name.


----------



## Shiron (Jun 28, 2008)

BlackSmoke said:


> Black Star, a porn star name?





			
				Swajio said:
			
		

> A rappers name.


No, Black Star is a jewel's name.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 28, 2008)

Black Star is the name of a black star


----------



## Sin (Jun 28, 2008)

This manga is epic


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 28, 2008)

I just reread the chapter where Maka goes crazy. All I could think as I read was, "Yum, yum, Chrona's head is tasty." I think the insanity's got me.:amazed


----------



## tanukibeast (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm on chapter 24. I wonder how Chrona will fit in and if she will confront Medusa if she is still alive.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 28, 2008)

i read few chapters and i gotta admit it looked interesting to me, especially comedy part. i desided to read a comedy mangas and this one falls into that category with bonus action
art looks prettydesent.
i'll start read it as soon as i have free time.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 29, 2008)

You'll notice it starts to turn to more of an action manga with comedy on the side, but there is still plenty of comedy. But that's how most mangas that start off with a light hearted silly tone with some action on the side. They often get more serious and action packed with still lots of humor, but more here and there. Like Reborn.


----------



## Sin (Jun 29, 2008)

I just read up to Chapter 48 (I believe that's the latest scan?). EPIC.

I loved Black*Star's entrance.

The anime made me hate him, but the manga really redeemed him. I'm glad I read it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 29, 2008)

black star looks like he got stronger in his latest chapter


----------



## spaZ (Jun 29, 2008)

If you paid attention there different scans...


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 30, 2008)

Raw spoilers
*Spoiler*: __ 



So am I assume Black has fused Masamune with all of Tsubaki's forms or is this Tsubaki's real power ie her version of perfect Soul Rersonance. Either way Black Star really is looking like the best of the One Star Meisters. Kid is powerful no doubt but his battles aren't all that impressive and it seems he's as great as he is because of his nature rather than his abilities.


----------



## Tash (Jun 30, 2008)

Not the former, maybe the latter.


----------



## Sin (Jun 30, 2008)

Pretty good chap. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Black*Star's new weapon looks hella badass.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 30, 2008)

I thought kim was supposebly stabbed?


----------



## Zoe (Jun 30, 2008)

son_michael said:


> I thought kim was supposebly stabbed?




*Spoiler*: __ 



next chapter


----------



## C. Hook (Jun 30, 2008)

HOLY SHIT, THAT KUSARI GAMA LOOKS BADASS!!!

In other news, not much else stood out in this chapter. The fighting was nice, though.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 30, 2008)

Zoe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> next chapter





how do we know that when chapter is supposed to come out next month?




*Spoiler*: __ 



cause I hard about the kim spoiler like 2 weeks ago...


----------



## spaZ (Jul 1, 2008)

The raw for 50 and 49 came out the same day.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 1, 2008)

SOKA.........


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jul 1, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> HOLY SHIT, THAT KUSARI GAMA LOOKS BADASS!!!
> 
> In other news, not much else stood out in this chapter. The fighting was nice, though.



THE HELL YOU TALKIN ABOUT, NEKKID TSUBAKI


----------



## son_michael (Jul 1, 2008)

Tsubaki x blackstar is so cannon


----------



## Kyo. (Jul 1, 2008)

son_michael said:


> Tsubaki x blackstar is so cannon



yes  cannon indeed 


Black star is the man!!!!


----------



## Tash (Jul 1, 2008)

FUCKING PAIRING TALK!

But this chapter was awesome. Finally getting to see Tsubaki's parents, learning the secret behind the blade, Black Stars insanity problems solved, and awesome fighting to top it off.


----------



## Drew8898 (Jul 1, 2008)

man, I started reading this series hating Black Star, but they just keep making him more likable and badass.  More and more, I'm starting to believe him when he says he's the main character.


----------



## enigma6 (Jul 1, 2008)

Whats this, manga-jacking characters becoming a trend?

ontopic- I usually hate rematch after rematch, but I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 1, 2008)

Tsubaki is awesome!  

But I'm got the impression this is indeed going to be the final time we will have BS vs Mifune.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 1, 2008)

Finally caught up with the latest chapters! X3

Tsubaki is so lovable. pek

This battle between them and Mifune should be great.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 1, 2008)

Black Star? OWN STAR!


----------



## Magic (Jul 1, 2008)

Shadow star first black kata chain. Wow latest volume was epic win lol. Did you guys know Square Enix is making a action adventure SE game for the wii. Cant wait to rip up people with Black Star 



Drew8898 said:


> man, I started reading this series hating Black Star, but they just keep making him more likable and badass.  More and more, I'm starting to believe him when he says he's the main character.



he doesn't start as duche baggy as Naruto. I liked Black Star from the start.


----------



## Midus (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm slowly starting to become a BlackStar Hater. Someone help me...


----------



## son_michael (Jul 1, 2008)

Midus said:


> I'm slowly starting to become a BlackStar Hater. Someone help me...



you dont like characters made of epic win?!


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 1, 2008)

He could just be one of those people who make it their job to dislike the people/things that others like XD


----------



## Midus (Jul 1, 2008)

Hitsuguya, Sasuke, Blackstar. Characters like this just annoy me for some reason. Killua seems to be the only exception.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 1, 2008)

All things considered, Black Star is far less annoying than he could be and is actually awesome.

How are Black Star and Sasuke related other than trying to become more powerful and losing their families?


----------



## son_michael (Jul 1, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> All things considered, Black Star is far less annoying than he could be and is actually awesome.
> 
> How are Black Star and Sasuke related other than trying to become more powerful and losing their families?




how is Hitsugaya related to them?



im not sure why so many people hate Hitsugaya....I guess they just dislike genius child prodigies that are mad mature and have awsome ice powers


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 1, 2008)

son_michael said:


> im not sure why so many people hate Hitsugaya....I guess they just dislike genius child prodigies that are mad mature and have awsome ice powers



He's the most popular character in the manga (Which makes no sense). He also lacks a personality, and is weak.


----------



## Sin (Jul 1, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> He's the most popular character in the manga (Which makes no sense). He also lacks a personality, and is weak.


Sounds about right.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 1, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> He's the most popular character in the manga (Which makes no sense). He also lacks a personality, and is weak.




just cause he's not a fun loving idiot dosen't mean he lacks a personality



the only thing weak about him is his Bankai is incomplete,as byakuya said...it usually takes a 100 years or so for the Bankai to be perfected


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 1, 2008)

He's supposedly a genius but he's having a harder time mastering his bankai than another genius, Ichigo, and a simple hardworker, Renji. I think it's fair to say his bankai is just weak rather than incomplete because he's not much of a genius if he's failing to do stuff others are breezing through.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 1, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> He's supposedly a genius but he's having a harder time mastering his bankai than another genius, Ichigo, and a simple hardworker, Renji. I think it's fair to say his bankai is just weak rather than incomplete because he's not much of a genius if he's failing to do stuff others are breezing through.



you cant compare him to Ichigo....Ichigo is the main character and has unlimited reiatsu 


Renji also has an incomplete Bankai as stated by byakuya




and the espada who fought Hitsugaya stated his Bankai was incomplete,im sure in the future hitsugaya will master his Bankai....in fact I wouldn't be surprised if he hasn't already in time for the winter war





anyway were way off topic...


----------



## Sin (Jul 1, 2008)

son_michael said:


> you cant compare him to Ichigo....Ichigo is the main character and has unlimited reiatsu
> 
> 
> Renji also has an incomplete Bankai as stated by byakuya
> ...


Lolol. That wasn't an espada. Shawlong was a numero.

We saw what Hitsugaya can do against an Espada (Nothing).

And yeah, off topic 

B*S owns. No question.


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 1, 2008)

What makes you think Renji's bankai is incomplete? Are you going around just randomly labelling bankai's you don't like or think are weak as incomplete. I suppose you'll be telling me Ikkaku's bankai is incomplete as well. Some bankai's are weak with no excuses.

Later when fighting Luppi he didn't have the stars behind him and he stated they're relation with the moisture levels. As such I think Toshiro's bankai is complete but is stronger in areas of high moisture. That arrancar(wasn't an espada) was assessing his bankai in a relatively low moisture area at least compared to where he fought Luppi


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 1, 2008)

Enough w/ Bleach, more Black Star/Tsubaki/Liz/Maka/Mifune/Justin praising please.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 1, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> What makes you think Renji's bankai is incomplete? Are you going around just randomly labelling bankai's you don't like or think are weak as incomplete. I suppose you'll be telling me Ikkaku's bankai is incomplete as well. Some bankai's are weak with no excuses.
> 
> Later when fighting Luppi he didn't have the stars behind him and he stated they're relation with the moisture levels. As such I think Toshiro's bankai is complete but is stronger in areas of high moisture. That arrancar(wasn't an espada) was assessing his bankai in a relatively low moisture area at least compared to where he fought Luppi




Byakuya stated renji's Bankai was incomplete...so it is


the numero who fought Hitsugaya stated his Bankai was incomplete,that Hitsugaya was too young for Bankai or something to that effect


anyway yeah enough bleach....



I dont like Mifune....I usually dont like characters that do bad things to protect other characters


----------



## spaZ (Jul 1, 2008)

I just noticed that 51 doesn't come out for a month and a half. August 12th lol


----------



## Tash (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm expecting big shit for the finale of Mifune vs Bs if Ookubo is spending another half of a month on it. Unlike other mangaka I could name, he delivers with the time he's given.


----------



## Kyo. (Jul 1, 2008)

black star is....is.....black star....

ofcourse black stars means the same as: awesome, badass,epic, manly, etc


----------



## chauronity (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks like RAVE and FMP, feels like DGG and aversive like 666satan. Good? Dunno. The ecchiness doesnt work (as a comic relief) really well, doesnt fit in. 

Based on those 10 first chapter, this has some potential but this wont become anything ground-breaking or epic. The most of the readers will like this series thought.


----------



## Zoe (Jul 1, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I just noticed that 51 doesn't come out for a month and a half. August 12th lol



Eh?  What makes you say that?  August issue == release in July


----------



## spaZ (Jul 1, 2008)

Its July first right now... im confused?

EDIT: The scan says 7/12 so July 12th? or wtf


----------



## Zoe (Jul 1, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Its July first right now... im confused?
> 
> EDIT: The scan says 7/12 so July 12th? or wtf



Yeah, it will be out on 7/12.  Magazine "issue dates" are never the same as the actual release dates (I think to indicate how long they're supposed to stay on shelf?).  

In Gangan's case, the issue date is one month in advance.  Shonen Jump's dates are two weeks in advance.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 1, 2008)

That's great news, I can't wait for this.


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 2, 2008)

son_michael said:


> Byakuya stated renji's Bankai was incomplete...so it is
> 
> 
> the numero who fought Hitsugaya stated his Bankai was incomplete,that Hitsugaya was too young for Bankai or something to that effect
> ...



I disagree with everything you said pertainingBleach but won't pursue the issue any further


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jul 2, 2008)

I just read chapter 50 and bricks were officially shat at awesomness of Black Star and Mifune's fight


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks like we have to wait until August for any more chapters. Gay.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jul 2, 2008)

I dont like Black*Star, and even I admit his new form is complete *badass*


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 2, 2008)

Also means the same as Dark World apparently.


----------



## mmzrmx (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't like black star either, hopefully Mifune beats his ass. Kind of doubt it but maybe a draw/double ko is possible, seeing how they are both at 1 win a piece and Mifune definitely seems like a guy that will eventually join Shibusen. Cool chapter though.

Harvard is pretty cool looking on another note, especially with his visor/glasses down.


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 2, 2008)

Black Star's become a literal god in this chapter... Scary, considering his fighting on equal level with a guy that even Sid couldn't defeat.

Also, Harvard's now become badass.


----------



## Tash (Jul 2, 2008)

We don't even know how a straight fight between Mifune and Sid would play out, for most of their scuffle Sid was trying to keep distance between him and Mifune so he could use his crossbow effectively, when they had it out at close range they were fighting wound for wound.


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 2, 2008)

Swajio said:


> We don't even know how a straight fight between Mifune and Sid would play out, for most of their scuffle Sid was trying to keep distance between him and Mifune so he could use his crossbow effectively, when they had it out at close range they were fighting wound for wound.



I guess so. Still, Sid did have a lot of help from the explosives what's-her-face planted.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jul 2, 2008)

so is Black*Star a 3 star technician now?

what about Maka and Kid?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 2, 2008)

Black Star? Badass Star

Let me inform you all what Harvard was thinking: "I'm detecting a bitch...bitch confirmed. Proceeding to stab that hoe"


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 2, 2008)

*insert Obligatory "I liked it when he was called Naruto" joke*

Mifune is awesome as always...

and  at the end...


----------



## son_michael (Jul 2, 2008)

damm....Havar showed no mercy


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 2, 2008)

Espada said:


> so is Black*Star a 3 star technician now?
> 
> what about Maka and Kid?



Kid, Patty, and Liz not as strong as Black Star and Tsubaki, but they're still much stronger than Soul and Maka (Barring occasional black blood usage.). 

Is it a bunshin... No... That kind of stupid mimicry can't be done...


----------



## spaZ (Jul 2, 2008)

There all one star and pretty much equal.


----------



## kewlmyc (Jul 2, 2008)

God, I can't stand Ox-kun or Kim.


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 2, 2008)

spaZ said:


> There all one star and pretty much equal.



Not really... Black Star with Tsubaki fights equally with Mifune, who fought equally with a three star weapon combo (Sid and the mummy-girl). 

Maka hasn't shown near the amount of power of Black Star, and has even angsted about not being up to par as a team-mate.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 2, 2008)

We have seen Maka and Soul use Demon Hunter once... Who's saying there not as strong as Black Star and Tsubaki right now?


----------



## Zoe (Jul 2, 2008)

Espada said:


> so is Black*Star a 3 star technician now?



I have a feeling one of the requirements to be a 3 Star would be the ability to synch with most weapons.  Black Star obviously can't do that.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 2, 2008)

Black Star doesn't need to synch with weapons, they need to synch with him 

Also, I think Mifune was outclassing Sid by far. Sid had the help of his weapon, a Death Scythe, AND traps, and was barely surviving a guy with a sword.


----------



## Tash (Jul 2, 2008)

He had use of a long-range weapon that doesn't fire fast enough to even bother Mifune, already putting him at disadvantage. He then had to deal with keeping adequate distance so his weapon would be effective. Then when he switched to melee it was him with a short dagger vs mifune and his 12 swords. Sid was at a disadvantage all through that fight. And I'm not even counting that the fight was interrupted before either of them got serious.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 3, 2008)

katana vs sniper rifle in close range..... katana
katana x 12 vs knife ......katana

ok I think we can understand where this is going


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 3, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> katana vs sniper rifle in close range..... katana
> katana x 12 vs knife ......katana
> 
> ok I think we can understand where this is going



She's more of an energy crossbow type thing... and those can be fired from close range and still own someone, she's not that huge a weapon... Mifune is just too ninja and can dodge bullets :\


----------



## Tash (Jul 3, 2008)

It's incredibly hard to aim long range weapons at very mobile targets in close-range. The target area is already incredibly small, at close range even minor movements are enough to evade the projectile, not even mentioning how clumsy they tend to be in reloading.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 3, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> Looks like we have to wait until August for any more chapters. Gay.


Zoe already explained that "August Issue" = July.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jul 3, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> Kid, Patty, and Liz not as strong as Black Star and Tsubaki, but they're still much stronger than Soul and Maka (Barring occasional black blood usage.).
> 
> Is it a bunshin... No... That kind of stupid mimicry can't be done...



well, i dunno about that.  I still think Kid's on a higher level than Black Star just because of his lineage powers.  Even when they fought the second time, Kid was still owning him like he did in their first fight.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 3, 2008)

Kira-chan said:


> Zoe already explained that "August Issue" = July.



Oh? Did someone confuse ７月 with 8月 again?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 3, 2008)

I can't describe the satisfaction after seeing Harvard stab Kim... Plus Black Star is pretty sweet. I can't wait to see other similar power ups for Maka and Kid. Even though Kid has yet to receive any actual real power ups.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 3, 2008)

Kim is unfortunate...poor girl set of Harvard's bitch detector....

Oh and the reload on a cross bow is almost as cumbersome as the reload of a revolutionary war rifle. Don't bring a sword to a gun fight, don't bring a long range cross bow to a WTF PWN-------------------------YAY Ninja fight ^_^


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 3, 2008)

S P O T said:


> I can't describe the satisfaction after seeing Harvard stab Kim... Plus Black Star is pretty sweet. I can't wait to see other similar power ups for Maka and Kid. Even though Kid has yet to receive any actual real power ups.



This will be Kid's powerup:

Kid: Symmetry? Who cares... DEATH CANNON!


----------



## Tash (Jul 3, 2008)

Soul Vibe said:


> stfu biatch I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE



There's a hole in my heart, shaped like your rep scale.

On topic: We still don't know for sure how Black Star and Mifune stack up when they both go all out. BS is currently using his strongest form, Mifune is just now beginning to use his. For all we know once he goes all out Mifune could own him again.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 3, 2008)

Well Black Star did say this would be the third and final time. So either Black Star will win, or he'll die. He's not one to lie.


----------



## Tash (Jul 3, 2008)

Or they just settle the grudge, or the fight is interrupted in some way. There are more ways than that to end a fight, and considering it's shounen I doubt they would kill off a psuedo-good character like Mifune.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jul 3, 2008)

Mifune's definitely going to go to Shibusen after this.  It's inevitable.  They're not going to kill off Black Star and Mifune really isnt "evil".


----------



## son_michael (Jul 3, 2008)

Mifune was never evil,just 1 of those stupid characters that will do evil in order to protect someone


----------



## Tash (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm calling it actually, this final move of Mifune's will beat Black Star, but Mifune will spare him, and join Shibusen.


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, if Death the Kidd doesn't get a power up/reveal more of his power soon, Black Star is going to absolutely overshadow him, even though he's supposed to be stronger since he's a shinigami.


----------



## Zoe (Jul 3, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> Oh? Did someone confuse ７月 with 8月 again?



8月号7月12日（土）発売に続く


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2008)

spaZ said:


> There all one star and pretty much equal.


Just to put my opinion on this subject, Maka is nowhere near either Kid or Black Star.

Kidd has amazing speed, as well as good close-combat style WITHOUT his weapons (he managed to outdo B*S twice), and with his weapons, he gains amazing long-range support. He could shoot Maka to death with no chance of defending herself. Not even counting Death Cannon.

B*S has incredible power, and now with his latest weapon upgrade, he has enough speed to leave after images that leave mass behind. Maka would have NO CHANCE at all to even touch B*S with Demon/Warlock Hunter.

She's slow, has mid-range capabilities AT BEST, and her strongest weapon is still immature and improves her close range abilities in no way other than more power.

I'm sorry to Maka fans, but, without Black Blood, or Soul using his dark power; she has fallen way behind her peers.

The story is meaning for this to happen, Maka and Soul have to fall into despair so they're forced to rely even more on the Black Blood.

She'll catch up eventually, but as for right now, she's way behind.


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 3, 2008)

Do any of you think Maka and Soul will fall to the insanity soon? It's been foreshadowed (The Clown predicted it, Soul still hasn't "defeated" that little demon in his mind yet, the black blood is still in their bodies, and the Kishin's insanity is spreading rapidly), and it would be interesting if done right (Which means not doing it Kishi-style. Sasuke, anyone?). Besides, it would be a great idea as a powerup, and it'd be interesting to see what new abilities Soul could have when he's in his ravenous and insane state. Perhaps Soul would absorb flesh instead of merely cutting it?

On a side-note, what will be the extent of Stein's insanity?


----------



## Tash (Jul 3, 2008)

Maka and Soul are pretty much already tainted by insanity. Black Blood is pretty much insanity, in liquid form. They just don't go batshit like Black Star and Stein until Soul gives power to the little demon.


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> Do any of you think Maka and Soul will fall to the insanity soon? It's been foreshadowed (The Clown predicted it, Soul still hasn't "defeated" that little demon in his mind yet, the black blood is still in their bodies, and the Kishin's insanity is spreading rapidly), and it would be interesting if done right (Which means not doing it Kishi-style. Sasuke, anyone?). Besides, it would be a great idea as a powerup, and it'd be interesting to see what new abilities Soul could have when he's in his ravenous and insane state. Perhaps Soul would absorb flesh instead of merely cutting it?
> 
> On a side-note, what will be the extent of Stein's insanity?


I'm guessing they will fall to it, end up hurting either themselves, or someone they care about, and eventually learn to find the balance between fear and courage that bring them the same power, but without the nasty "RAWR" side-effect.

Plus, Soul seems to become more and more accepting of the little devil as fights become tougher, so, IMO, it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Tash (Jul 3, 2008)

And logically speaking Soul acting on Black Blood should be able to do everything Ragnarok did with it, short of screech techniques. Like hardening, regen, projectiles.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 3, 2008)

@sin

We haven't even seen her fight yet with her and soul's new powerup... It's to early to say if they are that behind yet... 

Soul might fall into insanity but not Maka, her courage is something that can overpower insanity like it was shown those two vs the clown.


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2008)

spaZ said:


> @sin
> 
> We haven't even seen her fight yet with her and soul's new powerup... It's to early to say if they are that behind yet...
> 
> Soul might fall into insanity but not Maka, her courage is something that can overpower insanity like it was shown those two vs the clown.


Warlock Hunter is just a big version of Witch Hunter... Even worse, it fires off in a straight line. Sorry, but that is just no use against Kidd or B*S, both can avoid it easily.

Unless she gains speed, regardless of how big her scythe becomes, she'll always be weak compared to the other two.

Also, it would be even worse for Maka if Soul alone fell into insanity. Though it would be a nice playback to Chapter 0 when Soul fake-joined Blair.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah...I must admit, seeing as Maka and Soul are my favorite Shibusen duo, to have them seemigly outclassed by the feats of B*S and DTK is kinda dissapointing.  

What Sin says makes sense, but I honestly don't see how they are ever gonna ever catch up if B*S and DTK continually get stronger, and Maka and Soul are already weaker than them. I suppose I should be happy she's the leader at least...


----------



## Sin (Jul 4, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yeah...I must admit, seeing as Maka and Soul are my favorite Shibusen duo, to have them seemigly outclassed by the feats of B*S and DTK is kinda dissapointing.
> 
> What Sin says makes sense, but I honestly don't see how they are ever gonna ever catch up if B*S and DTK continually get stronger, and Maka and Soul are already weaker than them. I suppose I should be happy she's the leader at least...


At the beginning of the series, I really didn't see it coming that Black Star would become so powerful so quickly.

If you really take a look at it, his power has grown at a frightening rate. Speed Star back against Tsubaki's Brother was fast enough, and now with the new modes, he's become a tank of his own right.

I would even put him above DTK at the moment. While DTK would still manage a win if he can hit him with Death Cannon, I don't see how anyone can really catch up to B*S's new speed.


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 4, 2008)

Tash said:


> And logically speaking Soul acting on Black Blood should be able to do everything Ragnarok did with it, short of screech techniques. Like hardening, regen, projectiles.



Nope, that can't happen. Ragnarok WAS Chrona's black blood, but Soul is still a scythe outside of Maka's body. See the problem? All of those techniques require for the actual blood to be controlled, and both Maka and Soul don't have anything actually controlling their blood.




spaZ said:


> @sin
> 
> We haven't even seen her fight yet with her and soul's new powerup... It's to early to say if they are that behind yet...



Demon hunter was... Impressive, but I don't think it's nearly as dangerous as Death the Kid's projectiles and Tsubaki's demon blade form. 

Soul might fall into insanity but not Maka, her courage is something that can overpower insanity like it was shown those two vs the clown.[/QUOTE]

Wasn't it only because of Soul that she got out of the insanity? Remember with the piano? Also, both times the insanity struck Maka received the brunt of it. Who went crazy in the battle against Chrona? Maka. Who was struck by the Clown's infection? Maka. Who did the Clown say would be infected by the insanity again? Maka. It's been foreshadowed several times that Maka will go insane. Heck, she's already pretty insane, allying with Medusa.

Also, Soul is very, very, VERY responsible about keeping in check the "power." He's always been the more reluctant of the two in seeking more power, and it'd be strange for him suddenly start wanting the power. The only times he's ever really tried to reach it were in the battle against Free and the battle against Mosquito.

Although only Soul going insane would still be freaky. When he does use the black blood, he looks like he wants to eat people.

Another idea for Maka catching up could be with her specializing in something different than the other two. Blackstar's has a monopoly on speed, and you can't beat Kidd at range, so there's always sheer power. This is also a good idea when you look at the weapons they wield.

Scythe:Good range in close combat, best for power strikes (Of course, it's idiotic to use a scythe in combat in the first place, but this is manga, so I don't see any problem with that.)

Guns: Long range

Tsubaki: Since she transforms, I'll review each transformation.

Kusari Gama (I think that's what it's called): Utility and range.
Dagger: Speed, lots of speed.
Smoke bomb: Trick

As you see, Soul could easily be a power-type character.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 4, 2008)

Once we see the next 3 chapters all the "maka is sooo weak compared to black star and kidd" will find a quite silence. Maka fought on par with a near demon god, fought and killed another near demon god, and has attracted the interest of a witch who raised the first demon god. Out of all technicians, it is clearly hinted that Medusa will in the future consider Maka a MAJOR threat, you know the same women that fought a complete death scythe and the strongest meister in history of the Shibusen, with little to know concern for a well being, might end up considering Maka a threat. 

If you would describe Maka, kidd, and Black Star, in rpg terms. Black Star is that back stabbing high critical sin, Kidd is that good for everything high damage output warrior (he even prefers close range combat), and Maka is the nuker.


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 4, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Once we see the next 3 chapters all the "maka is sooo weak compared to black star and kidd" will find a quite silence. Maka fought on par with a near demon god, fought and killed another near demon god, and has attracted the interest of a witch who raised the first demon god. Out of all technicians, it is clearly hinted that Medusa will in the future consider Maka a MAJOR threat, you know the same women that fought a complete death scythe and the strongest meister in history of the Shibusen, with little to know concern for a well being, might end up considering Maka a threat.



Maka admitted she was weak in comparison to them. The near-kishin she fought with had a shitty tech, the Clown was definitely NOT near kishin in strength, and Medusa is currently in a child-like form. Also, where did you read that Medusa considered Maka a major threat?


----------



## spaZ (Jul 4, 2008)

He said it was *hinted* that Maka will be a major threat in the future...


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 4, 2008)

The big threat to Medusa/other witches that Maka poses is that she may be able to break through their soul protect ability with her soul perception... not because she's particularly powerful.

She is however, a nuker, as stated before. She's a pretty straightforward, OHKO type character... I don't think she'd fare very well against anyone that can outspeed her moves.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 4, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> Maka admitted she was weak in comparison to them. The near-kishin she fought with had a shitty tech, the Clown was definitely NOT near kishin in strength, and Medusa is currently in a child-like form. Also, where did you read that Medusa considered Maka a major threat?



she considers herself weak as an individual, Maka isn't just pushing her wavelengths into her weapon like Kidd and Black Star do. She is also receiving feedback from Soul as well. It's not a one sided relationship (strength and mentally), though Maka considers Soul stronger then her, Maka realized really, really, really, early on that Soul is what makes her a good technician, though Black Star came to that similar conclusion too, Maka has more of an dependence on Soul as do Soul as a dependence of Maka, then Black Star who really just needs Tsubaki for mental support. While Soul and Maka amplify each others wavelengths, Tsubaki sole purpose is to amplify Black Stars wavelength as efficiently as possible. Not calling Tsubaki bland, but she is the spring board that launches Black Stars win to epic heights. While Soul and Maka push each other in the same direction but slower because they carry each other.

And I know the clown was fodder, just saying that Maka has more fights against threats then Black Star who fought Mifune who was holding back both times....and isn't even EVIL, no INSANITY to MINDFUCK HIM. Even Kidd only had a series fight...once?


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 4, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> she considers herself weak as an individual, Maka isn't just pushing her wavelengths into her weapon like Kidd and Black Star do. She is also receiving feedback from Soul as well. It's not a one sided relationship (strength and mentally), though Maka considers Soul stronger then her, Maka realized really, really, really, early on that Soul is what makes her a good technician, though Black Star came to that similar conclusion too, Maka has more of an dependence on Soul as do Soul as a dependence of Maka, then Black Star who really just needs Tsubaki for mental support. While Soul and Maka amplify each others wavelengths, Tsubaki sole purpose is to amplify Black Stars wavelength as efficiently as possible. Not calling Tsubaki bland, but she is the spring board that launches Black Stars win to epic heights. While Soul and Maka push each other in the same direction but slower because they carry each other.



Ah, but there's a problem here. As you can read in one of the first chapters, the purpose of Soul is to increase and focus Maka's soul resonance in the same way as any other relationship between weapon and tech.

Also, Tsubaki isn't just mental support; She's a damn good weapon that offers variety, power, speed, a decoy clone, and shadow control. Soul's abilities are much more limited.



Wuzzman said:


> And I know the clown was fodder, just saying that Maka has more fights against threats then Black Star who fought Mifune who was holding back both times....and isn't even EVIL, no INSANITY to MINDFUCK HIM. Even Kidd only had a series fight...once?



Mifune's soul is equal to 99 souls, and he fought on equal ground with Sid, a three star technician. Mindfucking was the Clown's only useful ability, and Maka required Soul to free her from it. Kidd is shown to be ridiculously powerful throughout the series (Look at his second fight with Black Star, for example) and his two partners are loyal and useful. 

Also, I kind of doubt the Clown's insanity would do much to anyone that isn't blackblooded or near insane.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 4, 2008)

All I'm saying is that Maka does the same for Soul and visa versa, and again Mifune held back TWICE....the Clown was fodder, but it ain't no better then losing to a guy who was fighting you extra half ass'ed and again Kidd has one serious fight.....

All i'm saying is that Maka will do something that will keep her in the game.


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 4, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> All I'm saying is that Maka does the same for Soul and visa versa, and again Mifune held back TWICE....the Clown was fodder, but it ain't no better then losing to a guy who was fighting you extra half ass'ed



Mifune went all out in the second fight, and is currently going all out in the third. 



Wuzzman said:


> and again Kidd has one serious fight.....



Has he? I don't even remember who it was against. Anyway, Kid still stomps Maka in the power department. Just look at what he did to Black Star.



Wuzzman said:


> All i'm saying is that Maka will do something that will keep her in the game.



Probably black-blood or demon hunter related.


----------



## Kyo. (Jul 4, 2008)

ok..... we need another name for black star...

rape star?
manly star?
rapestorm star?
beast star? 


speed??? you want speed???? fuck you!! you cant handle my speed!!!


go beast star!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 4, 2008)

I really don't care who is stronger (which from the looks of things atm is Kidd) b/c I've grown to like all of them. As long as they STAY TOGETHER AND FIGHT TOGETHER...I couldn't care less who is stronger. In fact, WTF is with this obsession on this thread to prove who is stronger??? It is pathogenic and contagious. JUST STOP.

The last thing I want is Blackstar to turn into Sasuke or Maka to become another Sakura. 

Unlike Naruto's Team 7, where like most fans, I eventually developed a polarizing favorite character Naruto, I find that I enjoy Maka, Soul, Kid, Thompson Twins, Blackstar, and Tsubaki almost equally. I like that. I am pretty darn sure I am in the minority. SO WHAT? When I think of those 7 characters, I think of them as a united front...ready to kick ass and take some names. 

But yes, If I had to pick my a character as my favorite...it would me Soul.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 4, 2008)

Sooo... this special chapter just made me hate Kim even more...


----------



## Masurao (Jul 4, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Sooo... this special chapter just made me hate Kim even more...



Lol yah, but Hero is made of win. Legendary peeping ftw.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 4, 2008)

Kyo-Aioros said:


> ok..... we need another name for black star...
> 
> rape star?
> manly star?
> ...



Win Star

Own Star

Too-Epic-For-My-Shirt Star

Casual-Planet-Buster Star (ok I soo wish black star gets that strong won't happen but still )

Takes-It-Alone Star

Badass Star

Shouen-Rape Star


----------



## Kyo. (Jul 4, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Casual-Planet-Buster Star (ok I soo wish black star gets that strong won't happen but still )




epicwin star has an attack called: Planet Destruction Cannon......

i mean.......planet destruction cannon......thats just epic win


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2008)

:rofl


----------



## tanukibeast (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't really like Ox's team. :/


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jul 5, 2008)

GAR Star rhymes


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 5, 2008)

Is the anime of this do justice to the manga (I haven't read it) Should I watch the anime and if I like it read the manga or read the manga and if I like it watch the anime?


----------



## Sin (Jul 5, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Is the anime of this do justice to the manga (I haven't read it) Should I watch the anime and if I like it read the manga or read the manga and if I like it watch the anime?


Read the manga first then watch the anime.

The anime is fairly early in the storyline, so you should read the manga and then see it animated.

The anime does a fabulous job representing the manga.


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 7, 2008)

Just a quick word which I shall expand upon later. Maka suffers the same fate as other shounen girls in that whilst she has power her greatest usefulness comes from sympathetic abilities in this case her soul perception. If Orihime's offensive capabilities were more succesful she'd be very much akin to Maka. So Maka as a fighter is good or solid but not the best by any stretch but Maka as the key to defeating the witches or confronting the insanity of Kishin is probably crucial.


----------



## Kyo. (Jul 7, 2008)

now now now,....

who was the one that said that death the id was faster or fast as black star??? 

please eat your words now 

win star !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

planet destruction cannon !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoe (Jul 8, 2008)

There was a commercial for the next issue of Gangan during the anime today.  Next cover is of Soul <3


----------



## spaZ (Jul 8, 2008)

didn't you say that like a little while ago?


----------



## Kyo. (Jul 8, 2008)

who said what???


and im still waiting for retifications 

win star is win


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 8, 2008)

where can I d/l?


----------



## Shibo (Jul 8, 2008)

Awh man, I read this manga in 1 day and now I just NEED the new chapter. XD Its a total addiction


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 8, 2008)

dou chigau yo said:


> Awh man, I read this manga in 1 day and now I just NEED the new chapter. XD Its a total addiction


Watch the anime.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 8, 2008)

^^^ If you wanna dose up your addiction to OD-level...


----------



## Shibo (Jul 8, 2008)

I already watched the anime . lol


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 8, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> Just a quick word which I shall expand upon later. Maka suffers the same fate as other shounen girls in that whilst she has power her greatest usefulness comes from sympathetic abilities in this case her soul perception. If Orihime's offensive capabilities were more succesful she'd be very much akin to Maka. So Maka as a fighter is good or solid but not the best by any stretch but Maka as the key to defeating the witches or confronting the insanity of Kishin is probably crucial.



Orihime was never suited for combat so barely seeing the comparison....... Maka is not just " Hey look there is the bad guy only I can see, GO MALE MAIN CHARACTERS KICK HIS ASS"... Black star or Kidd never got a major fight that is important to the plot, Black Star vs Mifune is cool, but Mifune while being worth 99 souls, is basically a good guy working for some bad guys. Kidd never got serious, only Maka fought Ragnerock.


----------



## Kyo. (Jul 8, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Orihime was never suited for combat so barely seeing the comparison....... Maka is not just " Hey look there is the bad guy only I can see, GO MALE MAIN CHARACTERS KICK HIS ASS"... Black star or Kidd never got a major fight that is important to the plot, Black Star vs Mifune is cool, but Mifune while being worth 99 souls, is basically a good guy working for some bad guys. Kidd never got serious, only Maka fought Ragnerock.




well ofcourse...if black star fought ragnarok it would be over in seconds. that wont be fun,....


edit: new badass Black star set for the win


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 9, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Orihime was never suited for combat so barely seeing the comparison....... Maka is not just " Hey look there is the bad guy only I can see, GO MALE MAIN CHARACTERS KICK HIS ASS"... Black star or Kidd never got a major fight that is important to the plot, Black Star vs Mifune is cool, but Mifune while being worth 99 souls, is basically a good guy working for some bad guys. Kidd never got serious, only Maka fought Ragnerock.



Black Star is ideally suited to fighting Ragnarok as far as Kidd goes I couldn't say because he seems to be an all rounder but focuses more on shooting which would probably be ineffective. 

Maka has plot significance and is our POV most of the time but she isn't the strongest character. So she's head and shoulder above most shounen girls but doesn't escape the trap of women being better for things besides fighting in most cases healing but in this case Soul Perception. How often has she been praised for her resonance with Soul and her soul perception and how often has she been praised for her battle prowess. It speaks for itself Maka's good but her strength is not what we're suppose to focus on as she'll never be the best in it nor is it her speciality.

I chose Orihime only because she has offence, defence and healing and they're supposed to be in equal measure but if you insist we can use Sakura who whilst having monstrous strength gets more praise for her healing than her fighting


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 9, 2008)

Death The Kid and Chrona/Ragnarok did fight once remember?  Kid gave them a pounding, but didn't seem able to do any major damage.  But then again he never got to try his Soul Resonance attack...



Kyo-Aioros said:


> well ofcourse...if black star fought ragnarok it would be over in seconds. that wont be fun,....


I wouldn't say that, even Stein wasn't able to take them out in seconds...


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 9, 2008)

Does anyone else feel that Ragnarok might sometime in the future stop beating up Chrona? His threat level is definitely significantly smaller, and he now needs a good tech to be able to even compare to the other tech/weapon combos.


----------



## Kyo. (Jul 9, 2008)

Kira-chan said:


> I wouldn't say that, even Stein wasn't able to take them out in seconds...



stain wasnt serious. he is in a hole fiferent lvl that this kids

any way, black star would have rapestormed ragnarok. i think


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 9, 2008)

Kyo-Aioros said:


> stain wasnt serious. he is in a hole fiferent lvl that this kids
> 
> any way, black star would have rapestormed ragnarok. i think



I doubt it. Maka didn't stand a chance AT ALL without black blood. Current Black Star easily stomps Ragnarok, but earlier incarnations would probably have failed.

Maka and Soul are underrated as a protagonist duo. Although they aren't nearly as strong as the other main duos, they still manage to get a healthy chunk of the fights, and Maka in paticular is much more physically oriented than most shounen girls. Also, Maka and Soul are definitely stronger than any of the minor weapon duos (Ox, Kim, etc.).

Let's hope Demon Hunter proves to be a powerful boost.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 9, 2008)

Kyo-Aioros said:


> stain wasnt serious. he is in a hole fiferent lvl that this kids


And the cost of underestimating them was getting wounded by Ragnarok's black blood drops, not too badly but still.


Kyo-Aioros said:


> any way, black star would have rapestormed ragnarok. i think


If he fought them now probably, but back at Shibusen it would have been difficult.  Direct hits to the Soul Wavelength are the *only* thing that have been shown to be able to do them serious damage, and even with Stein it took three to finally take them down.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2008)

Animesuki....


----------



## spaZ (Jul 9, 2008)

animesuki sucks....

and the raw for 51 comes out on the 12th


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2008)

Animesuki is the second place after 4chan where I find my spoilers in a nice, organized, and English fashion.  Why do you say it sucks?


----------



## FrostXian (Jul 9, 2008)

Kyo-Aioros said:


> stain wasnt serious. he is in a hole fiferent lvl that this kids
> 
> any way, black star would have rapestormed ragnarok. i think



Stein also lacked his weapon, and only used purification. A full powered Stein would destroy Ragnarok in a matter of seconds.
I still have doubts about Black Star, he could be caught by all those unexpected attacks made by the black blood.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 9, 2008)

Black Star vs Ragnerock, Black Star will go insane, especially current Black Star. Lets see here Fey Blade ( safe to say mastered fey blade which makes Black Star vulnerable to insanity) + Black Blood (and he is possible infected by it) = ....... However Soul Menace < Black Blood. So if Black Star hits off several soul menaces immediately KO. If the fight drags on....we get to see ApeShit Star ^_^ However ApeShit Star will end up having the fey blade eat him, or he eats the fey blade....


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 9, 2008)

FrostXian said:


> Stein also lacked his weapon, and only used purification. A full powered Stein would destroy Ragnarok in a matter of seconds.
> I still have doubts about Black Star, he could be caught by all those unexpected attacks made by the black blood.


Um, no he wasn't lacking a weapon.  Stein was using Spirit in that fight and actually stabbed Chrona clean through with him when they first showed up.  But even that didn't do them any serious harm, so after that he only used Spirit for defense and relied on attacking their Soul Wavelength directly.


----------



## Zoe (Jul 11, 2008)

And thus ends the streak of Soul Eater covers... now back to FMA.  Do the other series even get a chance? 

Chapter cover:


----------



## Shibo (Jul 11, 2008)

spaZ said:


> animesuki sucks....
> 
> and the raw for 51 comes out on the 12th




okay thanks :3


----------



## Cirquitcat (Jul 11, 2008)

Like seriously, what are they on - making covers like that...


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jul 11, 2008)

gan gan is out.

i'm at work so no pictures

-nothing of black star.
-the kim and harvard fight continues. he didn't really stab her. just sent his juices in her.
-ox finally wises up and joins the fight. so now we have a 2 on 2
-won't spoil the details of the end of the fight, but there is a kiss
-the chapter ends with death the kidd, mosquito and someone special we haven't seen in awhile.............. GODDAMN! SHIT!

this issue came with a fun little sweat wrist band, and more info on the video game and character designs for the upcoming eps of the party


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 11, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> gan gan is out.
> 
> i'm at work so no pictures
> 
> ...



Wow... what an... interesting choice of words there :\

They need to go back to BLACK STAR D: We have to wait another month now *despairs*


----------



## Tash (Jul 12, 2008)

Cirquitcat said:


> Like seriously, what are they on - making covers like that...



God forbid an author actually print out something other than the generic garbage you see all over the market today.

And the mystery person is probably BJ, just my two cents.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 12, 2008)

BJ is dead... Its probably Stein or someone from the beginning of the series.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jul 12, 2008)

no one picked up on my clue 

give me about 2-3 hours and i'll post up some quick pics

whoever was complaining about the chapter cover


----------



## Drew8898 (Jul 12, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> no one picked up on my clue



It's 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Free



I picked up on it.  Just thought the "GODDAMN SHIT" made it obvious, though I guess he really hasn't appeared in a while.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 12, 2008)

huh whos that I forget lol


EDIT: Ohh him, he has already been shown a couple times in the last few chapters... Except he has his mask and crap on.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jul 12, 2008)

wearing an arachne cape does not count


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 12, 2008)

I donno how people wouldn't know from the clue you gave, especially since he just recently appeared in the anime. He looks silly in the Arachnophobia outfits, haha... why doesn't the bugger remove that ball and chain already!?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 12, 2008)

Ironic isn't it?  He calls himself Free, but yet keeps the ol Ball and Chain.   I guess he likes it as part of his arsenal or it never occured to him.  (Which does fit in the comedy of Free.  Like how he never thought about the other ways to escape from prison. )


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jul 12, 2008)

he still keeps the damn prison uniform too

i'm home now,m so just a few minutes and i'll have pics up


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 14, 2008)

Lol, you can see Iijanaiyka's fingers in the last picture... STALKING TIME!

But seriously, chapter was nice... you sort of deceived me when you said "kiss" though >: (


*Spoiler*: __ 




OX, NO, NOT YOUR PILLARS!

Seriously though, Harvar needs more screentime. For having such a lame name, he's a pretty cool guy, and he doesn't even need date rape b/c he can zap the wimminz unconscious, or something.


----------



## Kakashisensay (Jul 14, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 HAHA!! I was thinking to myself, "Damn, looks like he's done that before."

lolz.


----------



## Cirquitcat (Jul 14, 2008)

Aww thanks. I hope we´ll see more of Kid action scenes in the next chapter. btw, those chibi-figurines look pretty awesome.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 15, 2008)

ok question time



*Spoiler*: __ 



 did kim go back to normal? cause it looked like to me that ox said stuff to her then ripped his hair out to prove how much he loved her or something..and then she cries and kisses him on the nose...so are kim and jacky good guys again?


----------



## Zoe (Jul 15, 2008)

son_michael said:


> ok question time
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kim, yes.  Jackie, not yet.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 15, 2008)

Ox pek**


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 15, 2008)

He looks better bald, to be quite honest.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 15, 2008)

He does.

Though the other hairdo was funnier. 

The possibility of a KidxFreexMosquito fight makes me happy


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 15, 2008)

GABZILLA: that is an AWESOME SIG and AVATAR u got there...

I always wonder where most of the Senior Members get these amazing pics...


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 15, 2008)

That one was obtained from the Death the Kid and the Thompson Sisters FC XD


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 15, 2008)

thank u...

but it just amazes, all the great anime/manga artwork that exists...

some by amatuers and others by professionals...CREATIVITY FTW!!!!


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 15, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> GABZILLA: that is an AWESOME SIG and AVATAR u got there...
> 
> I always wonder where most of the Senior Members get these amazing pics...



I got it from the image thread in Animesuki.

It's from a great japanese website.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

There faces looked messed. lol


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 15, 2008)

Patty looks a little weird XD

This is the website


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks Gabzilla...

I've heard of Animesuki (especially on the Code Geass threads) but never really visited it...I'll be sure to check it out.

btw, the link u posted...it goes to a site called Abyss Base...I checked it out but couldn't figure out what it is about.


----------



## Zoe (Jul 15, 2008)

Finished 51... my queue's finally empty for the moment x_x


----------



## spaZ (Jul 16, 2008)

Soul Eater 48-49 by Mahou-X


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 16, 2008)

You bastard, I don't want to have to register at another forum! *shakesfist*


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 16, 2008)

What's up with Witches anyway are they like Shibusen students in that they're found and trained or are the children of witches witches themselves. If it's the latter wouldn't that make Chrona a witch as well. Furthermore the fact that witches have magic and and can use weapons seems to give them an edge Shibusen can't compete with

Hmm either way with Nygus(sp?) reaction to the fiasco that was Kim's arrest and Ox's commitment to Kim's welfare added to the numerous hints that Mifune's going to switch sides bringing his ward with him, I'd say things are looking up for the possibility of peace between witches and Shibusen


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 16, 2008)

> Ox was cheesy but it was done pretty well.


how can you convince a girl you love her without being cheesy?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2008)

lol at the TN: It took that much effort to pull out his hair?


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 16, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> how can you convince a girl you love her without being cheesy?



I generally find buying them something expensive which they know/think you can't really afford but bought anyway to show the depth of your feeling.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 16, 2008)

Next issue is out in September.  Read slow, homie.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 16, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Next issue is out in September.  Read slow, homie.



Is it really?  That's freaking gay.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 16, 2008)

> I generally find buying them something expensive which they know/think you can't really afford but bought anyway to show the depth of your feeling.


too bad that ox never thought of that before meeting kim


----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2008)

September

Well at least it'll make a nice b-day present.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 16, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> too bad that ox never thought of that before meeting kim



I'm sure he knew, as one time she rejected him by saying "maybe if you were rich." 

@the last page: Lol, Free.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 16, 2008)

It's not September. I don't know who translates, but I don't think he can count: 8/12 is August. Japan doesn't have a name for the months, they just say a number and then "month/moon", so I don't think it's a mistake on the manga's fault, as "September" wouldn't be translated at all (since it shouldn't exist in the first place).


----------



## spaZ (Jul 16, 2008)

No thats correct, the next issue is September but that doesn't mean the next chapter is.  Its just how they order it down there.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's refering to the September Issue, not that the next Chapter being released in September.



Anyhow, Chapter 51 was really good.  Was a touching moment between Ox and Kim.   I have a whole new respect for Ox and Havar.

And I had to laugh at the end with Kid going nuts because they wasn't going right.  And Free getting lost.


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 16, 2008)

So am I to understand that in exchange for their power witches have greater destructive impulses than normal or was Kim saying that most witches have destructive abilities and she was so unusual in not having them that she was shunned


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 16, 2008)

Free is awesome.

I wonder if he will fight or just leave.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 16, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> So am I to understand that in exchange for their power witches have greater destructive impulses than normal or was Kim saying that most witches have destructive abilities and she was so unusual in not having them that she was shunned



Yes, that's what I understood. Witch magic is generally of destructive nature, so they are by nature more violent and destructive. However, this was never the case for her because of the nature of her magic (until her morality was manipulated). As far as I've seen, she was never shunned from the witch world (as she attended the Witches' Meetings) she just felt very out of place, and wanted to get away from it all.

Also, the fact that she's a raccoon witch totally means that she's the one that was shown in the episode where Eruka is introduced.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 16, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Free is awesome.
> 
> I wonder if he will fight or just leave.



Of course he will fight.  

I bet he will be like, "Well since I'm here, no point in leaving".   Smirks at Mosquito, "Let's see how good you are."


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 16, 2008)

Isn't Mifune's witch rather non-destructive herself. All she can do so far as I can see is turn invisible

Anyway so Kim left people who accept her but around whom she feels uncomfortable to stay with people who don't accept her and are in the business of hunting her kind. I seriousley fail to see the logic behind her decision hence my assumption that other witches shunned or mocked her.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 16, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Of course he will fight.
> 
> I bet he will be like, "Well since I'm here, no point in leaving".   Smirks at Mosquito, "Let's see how good you are."



Or maybe he will be like "Wrong floor? Ok, my bad. Bye Bye."


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 16, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> Isn't Mifune's witch rather non-destructive herself. All she can do so far as I can see is turn invisible
> 
> Anyway so Kim left people who accept her but around whom she feels uncomfortable to stay with people who don't accept her and are in the business of hunting her kind. I seriousley fail to see the logic behind her decision hence my assumption that other witches shunned or mocked her.



The students/her friends never stopped accepting her, she was just afraid they WOULD, so she fled... besides, why would you stay somewhere that you hate, or feel you don't belong (with respect to staying w/ the witches)?

And Angela might just be non-destructive because she's still little... she did slice Black Star's head open and hit two guys in the nuts  However, it's most likely that the witches are just raised by other witches w/ this bias and violence.


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 16, 2008)

Ah but they accepted her while under the impression she wasn't a witch. If she had been open from the start they'd likely have tried to take her soul. After getting to know her they care about her but it doesn't change the fact that they only deal with Witches when upgrading their weapons by taking their souls. So it's more like the differance between living a lie and staying with people whom you think you don't fit in with.

I was referring to her abilities rather than her nature turning invisible isn't a destructive ability in and of itself although it can aid one intent on destruction.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 16, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Awesome chapter!  Ox was cheesy but it was done pretty well.


The only problem I had with it was that the translators notes pointing that out kind of killed the mood a bit...


----------



## Tash (Jul 16, 2008)

Kim being a tanuki witch of all things is pretty funny when you consider the folklore behind it.


----------



## Zoe (Jul 16, 2008)

Kira-chan said:


> The only problem I had with it was that the translators notes pointing that out kind of killed the mood a bit...



huh?  What translator's notes?



CoonDawg said:


> It's not September. I don't know who translates, but I don't think he can count: 8/12 is August. Japan doesn't have a name for the months, they just say a number and then "month/moon", so I don't think it's a mistake on the manga's fault, as "September" wouldn't be translated at all (since it shouldn't exist in the first place).



Goddamn shit, how many times do I have to fucking explain this?

Have people never picked up physical magazines in their lives?  Magazines always, ALWAYS, *ALWAYS* have an issue date that is listed later than the street date.  In Gangan's case, that's one month ahead of the actual release.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 16, 2008)

Thats why noobie cleaners shouldn't touch scans and trans.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 16, 2008)

Fortunately the version I saw didn't have any notes (there were two version put out).



			
				Zoe said:
			
		

> Goddamn shit...


I laughed, Zoe


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh calm down you children.  It's easy enough to zone out little quips if you are really in the mood of the scene.  And a little view into the editers thought process is a little entertaining.


----------



## Zoe (Jul 16, 2008)

Argh, I need to learn more mythology:



Thanks to the Random Curiosity blog.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 16, 2008)

The factory/clown little arc you referring to?


----------



## Zoe (Jul 16, 2008)

spaZ said:


> The factory/clown little arc you referring to?



Yup.  The reference is more obvious in the current anime arc though.


----------



## lizardo221 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ox just hit my A list for many reasons. Great chapter and still a wonderful manga.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 17, 2008)

Zoe said:


> Argh, I need to learn more mythology:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the Random Curiosity blog.



You didn't know this? XD I loved the fact that the episode revolved around this myth. I always enjoy when manga artists incorporate folklore and mythology into their works.


----------



## Zoe (Jul 17, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> You didn't know this? XD I loved the fact that the episode revolved around this myth. I always enjoy when manga artists incorporate folklore and mythology into their works.



I know zilch about non-Greek/Roman mythology


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jul 17, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Yes, that's what I understood. Witch magic is generally of destructive nature, so they are by nature more violent and destructive. However, this was never the case for her because of the nature of her magic (until her morality was manipulated). As far as I've seen, she was never shunned from the witch world (as she attended the Witches' Meetings) she just felt very out of place, and wanted to get away from it all.
> 
> Also, the fact that she's a raccoon witch totally means that she's the one that was shown in the episode where Eruka is introduced.



I feel like you just hate her man.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 17, 2008)

Eh, I'm defending her decision here... despite my dislike of her o_O


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 17, 2008)

Eh, I'm defending her decision here... despite my dislike of her o_O


----------



## Tash (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh wow, I just noticed that whole Nidhogg thing now that you mention it. But the translation leaves me confused, was it Ragnarok or the ship?


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 21, 2008)

Does anyone else hate how the faces look in this Manga?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2008)

Personally, I'm not too fond of how big the hands are.  It reminds me of Code Geass mixed with One Piece.


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh, my favorite character just appeared! Is this tower 2?


----------



## Kakashisensay (Jul 21, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Does anyone else hate how the faces look in this Manga?



Not since I've read One Piece.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 21, 2008)

Kakashisensay said:


> Not since I've read One Piece.


I enjoy Soul Eater.

But OP is way better than it.

Waaaay.

Now, I don't understand why you were trying to flamebait. I just said I hated the way the faces are drawn.

don't be a troll.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 21, 2008)

i am planning to read soul eater after the anime Deviats
but really the mangaka art is very week

but the volumes covers  some of them had great art
i think the manga bad art because of him being lazy


----------



## Sin (Jul 21, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I enjoy Soul Eater.
> 
> But OP is way better than it.
> 
> ...


You asked a question about manga art, why is he flamebaiting just because he doesn't like the art in One Piece?

You said you didn't like the art in Soul Eater, he said he thinks the art of OP is worse, thus, the art doesn't bother him.

He isn't flamebaiting.


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 21, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I enjoy Soul Eater.
> 
> But OP is way better than it.
> 
> ...



What? All he said is that he doesn't like One Piece art. While I agree OP is better, I think you're the one who's flamebaiting here.


----------



## Tash (Jul 21, 2008)

You just stepped into a thread full of Soul Eater fans, and started naming things you hate about it. What the hell did you think would happen? If you want to vent about soul eater in the soul eater thread, fine, but then don't turn around and start crying about flamebaiting, when somebody retorts.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 21, 2008)

I didn't even take what he said as an insult to One Piece, I thought he just meant that since he'd already gotten used to One Piece's art Soul Eater's didn't bother him.  I could be wrong though...


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 21, 2008)

Tash said:


> You just stepped into a thread full of Soul Eater fans, and started naming things you hate about it. What the hell did you think would happen? If you want to vent about soul eater in the soul eater thread, fine, but then don't turn around and start crying about flamebaiting, when somebody retorts.



You're not talking to me, right?


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 21, 2008)

Ugh, whatever. 

I didn't come in here to start stuff.

I do like this manga but I just don't like the faces.

Makes it look like some Loli Hentai Manga.


----------



## Tash (Jul 21, 2008)

It's an ecchi shonen so...


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 21, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Ugh, whatever.
> 
> I didn't come in here to start stuff.
> 
> ...



There's far more porn for One Piece than there is for Soul Eater.

Of course, Soul Eater DOES lead in sheer amount of fanservice...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2008)

It's ecchi?  Really?


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 21, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> There's far more porn for One Piece than there is for Soul Eater.


What? I was just saying it makes it look like a loli hentai manga.


----------



## Tash (Jul 21, 2008)

Mider T said:


> It's ecchi?  Really?



Link removed

The ecchiness takes a backseat after The arc with Tsubaki's brother though.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2008)

Only things I think of are Medusa loli pumpkin panties, Maka's boring panties, that Cat (name escapes me), and the Thompson sisters breasts.  Each were only used a few times.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 21, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Only things I think of are Medusa loli pumpkin panties, Maka's boring panties, that Cat (name escapes me), and the Thompson sisters breasts.  Each were only used a few times.


Link removed

I loved this part:

Link removed


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2008)

I just noticed Kid's ass stuck up more in the anime.


----------



## Tash (Jul 21, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Only things I think of are Medusa loli pumpkin panties, Maka's boring panties, that Cat (name escapes me), and the Thompson sisters breasts.  Each were only used a few times.



Also the scene with Stein and Maka. And more recently, Kim. But yea, it's pretty much just a shonen content-wise lately. I like it better that way actually.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2008)

I forgot about Kim but what scene with Stein and Maka?


----------



## Tash (Jul 21, 2008)

The one where he basically holds her down, lifts up her shirt and starts drawing surgical markings on her stomach. It doesn't sound as bad as it looked.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2008)

Link please?


----------



## Tash (Jul 21, 2008)

Knock yourself out.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2008)

lol I'd rep you if I could, what did Spirit do about that?  Good thing Maka isn't hot


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 21, 2008)

didnt black star also lift up tsubaki's skirt to sway sid in the cemetary that was cut out of the anime?

And the huge boob fight between the mousy witch and Blair was also ecchi to its fullest

("i can be provocative too, disgusting animal")


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2008)

Can I have that Black Star Tsubaki page then?

That Blair fight, I remember that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 21, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Can I have that Black Star Tsubaki page then?
> 
> That Blair fight, I remember that.





> http://www.onemanga.com/Bleach/305/17/


 Lulz

Tsubaki's hawt 

Oh yea, that also reminds me..



> http://www.onemanga.com/Bleach/305/17/


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2008)

lulz Maka and her blandness


----------



## Kakashisensay (Jul 22, 2008)

Needs moar black black blood moments.


----------



## Kepa (Jul 22, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Can I have that Black Star Tsubaki page then?
> 
> That Blair fight, I remember that.


tank
seeing's better than remembering


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 22, 2008)

Didn`t we see Tsubaki fully naked during BS`s flashback during his latest fight with Mifune? 

//HbS


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2008)

Pics or it didn't happen

//HbS


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 







I didn't even notice that.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 22, 2008)

Vinland Saga


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2008)

Gotta have that obligatory "Shounen protaganist stands in front of naked romantic interest" in every anime or manga huh?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2008)

This scene was nice too 
Vinland Saga


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Jul 22, 2008)

i demand some pumpkin pantie scenes!


----------



## neostar8710 (Jul 23, 2008)

This manga is definitely awesome

My favorite character has to be black star cause he's just so badass

and the manga keeps getting better with all these mysteries and I love how enemies are fighting enemies...Man...gooooooood stuff =D


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 23, 2008)

I find it funny that there aren`t much villains here. Well, there are 5 - Medusa, Arachne, Asura, Mosquito, and The Clown. Everyone else is is some way good, more or less. Usually less, but still good.

//HbS


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 23, 2008)

There's plenty of villains it's just that most of them are fodder and/or don't get development. You've got the Arachnophobia organisation which is full of fodder plus chainsaw guy, Mosquito, Arachne and Mifune. Then you've got Medusa's group which contains the frog girl, the mice witches, Free, Chrona and Medusa herself. Then you've got all the witches. Finally you've got Asura and the victims of his insanity.

Counting only named villains you've got 10 badguys and there's potential to introduce more


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 23, 2008)

I didn`t count fodders for a reason. And yeah, i forgot about the Chainsaw Enchanter.

Also, Mifune isn`t evil - he just wants to protect Angela no matter the cost.
Mice sisters are working for Meduse to get revange on Shibusen... for something that Medusa did.
Eruka is forced to work for her, did you forget about all the snakes inside her?
Free.... he`s evil, but not completly. He has some silly, good side.
Victims of insanity... it`s not their fault.
Chrona isn`t evil - she`s brainwashed and she doesn`t really want to do all these things. She needed Medusa to cast some berserk spell on her to attack anyone...

So we`ve got only 6 true villains. And only 2 bosses.

//HbS


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 23, 2008)

3 bosses I doubt Medusa is doing this to be helpful. Furthermore what does motivation matter when someone attacks you with the intentions to kill you. Mifune's a badguy because he fights the good guys what more do you want.

Eruka and the Mice Sisters are still witches opposed to Shibusen they'd fight them anyway just not as part of Medusa's schemes


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 23, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> 3 bosses I doubt Medusa is doing this to be helpful. Furthermore what does motivation matter when someone attacks you with the intentions to kill you. Mifune's a badguy because he fights the good guys what more do you want.


What more do i want? Well... it`s not that easy. Motivation, reasons, they DO matter alot. Why? Becouse Mifune will go "fuck you Arachnofobia" as soon as they stop protecting Angela. He might even end up in Shibusen, as a teacher, like Tsubaki said.

Also, Mice sisters will go "fuck you Medusa" as soon as they find out that SHE killed their sister, not Shibusen. And start fighting against her.


Misery D Spare said:


> Eruka and the Mice Sisters are still witches opposed to Shibusen they'd fight them anyway just not as part of Medusa's schemes


Not really. Kim is a witch too, and she didn`t fight against Shibusen. Meh, it was the opposite.
Also, these 2 bitches from club weren`t fighting, they were just living their lives. Spying came when Arachnofobia was revived... So you`re quite wrong with "a witch will fight shibusen anyway" thingy.

//HbS


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 23, 2008)

Kim is an aberation. She says so herself she's in no way reflective of other witches. Where do you get the idea that those 2 witches weren't spying the whole time and only started when Arachnophobia came around. Even if the witches aren't naturally opposed to shibusen they're certainly not on their side and wouldn't hesitate to fight them based on the fact shibusen is in the business of hunting them down.

Why would Arachnaphobia stop protecting Angelica? She's one more witch on their side and even if she's weak now she won't always be so

So Mizune turning against Medusa translates to being on Shibusen's side how exactly


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 23, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> Kim is an aberation. She says so herself she's in no way reflective of other witches. Where do you get the idea that those 2 witches weren't spying the whole time and only started when Arachnophobia came around. Even if the witches aren't naturally opposed to shibusen they're certainly not on their side and wouldn't hesitate to fight them based on the fact shibusen is in the business of hunting them down.


Where did i get that idea? Well, there was no one to spy for. As Eruka stated, infiltrating Shibusen is not Witch`s businnes. And since when Shibusen is the only just side? Only good side?


Misery D Spare said:


> Why would Arachnaphobia stop protecting Angelica? She's one more witch on their side and even if she's weak now she won't always be so


Mifune was already threatened, that if he doesn`t do exactly what Arachnophobia wants, they`ll kill Angela.


Misery D Spare said:


> So Mizune turning against Medusa translates to being on Shibusen's side how exactly


Wait, what? Since when Shibusen is the only good side?

And btw, i am not saying that they are crystal clear good heroes, i say they are not (entirely) evil. Not in the way that Medusa or Asura are.

//HbS


----------



## Tash (Jul 23, 2008)

Medusa, Free, Eruka, and the Mice witches are anti-heroes right now. So is Mifune. Mosquito, Arachnia, and Giriko are the only real villains right now aside from Kishin, who's the final boss.


----------



## Sin (Jul 23, 2008)

How is Medusa an anti-hero?

Medusa is plenty evil. She's only using Shibusen to get rid of a bigger threat to her (her sister).

I hope people don't believe her "I'm sad about Chrome" thing.


----------



## Tash (Jul 23, 2008)

Whatever her goal is she's currently aiding the heroes of the story. I doubt she cares about Chrona, but as it stands Shibusen is her ally.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 23, 2008)

Tash said:


> Medusa, Free, Eruka, and the Mice witches are anti-heroes right now. So is Mifune. Mosquito, Arachnia, and Giriko are the only real villains right now aside from Kishin, who's the final boss.



Medusa and her group are *Anti-Villians*, not Anti-Heroes.  

The only Anti-Hero in _Soul Eater_ is Black Star.


----------



## Tash (Jul 23, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Medusa and her group are *Anti-Villians*, not Anti-Heroes.
> 
> The only Anti-Hero in _Soul Eater_ is Black Star.



Explain this.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 23, 2008)

Anti-Heroes are heroes that have bad attitudes or act evil, or are just shady although they have good intentions. Anti-Villains would be analogous to this, in that they are innately evil/have bad intentions, but they act good or do good deeds once in a while.


----------



## Sin (Jul 23, 2008)

Tash said:


> Whatever her goal is she's currently aiding the heroes of the story. I doubt she cares about Chrona, but as it stands Shibusen is her ally.





> In , an *anti-hero* is a  who is lacking the traditional heroic attributes and qualities, and instead possesses character traits that are antithetical to heroism.



Medusa is not an anti-hero.

She is NOT a protagonist, she's an antagonist. She's only USING Shibusen, she's not their ally, they'd lock her up if they could, and she'd destroy them if she could.

They're using each other, they are not allies.

Medusa is a villain, SHE REVIVED THE KISHIN. SHE POISONED STEIN.

Not an anti-hero.


----------



## Tash (Jul 23, 2008)

I meant for him to explain how Black Star is an anti-hero.

And on them not being allies.



> 3  : one that is associated with another as a helper


Yea, currently she is. Also turn your caps off.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 23, 2008)

id argue that medusa probably has a tragic past and she revived kishin for reasons she was willing to die for


you cant always paint someone as good or evil,in fact this manga seems to show that the line between good and evil is not so far apart


----------



## Sin (Jul 23, 2008)

Tash said:


> I meant for him to explain how Black Star is an anti-hero.
> 
> And on them not being allies.
> 
> ...


If we all take the 50th definition of things, we can all make dictionaries agree with us 

Also, about the caps, it's called emphasis, might wanna look that one up on a dictionary while you're at it


----------



## Tash (Jul 23, 2008)

Sin said:


> If we all take the 50th definition of things, we can all make dictionaries agree with us


What do you think the other two definitions fit better?


> 1  : a sovereign or state associated with another by treaty or league   2  : a plant or animal linked to another by genetic or taxonomic proximity





> Also, about the caps, it's called emphasis, might wanna look that one up on a dictionary while you're at it





> 1 a: force or intensity of expression that gives impressiveness or importance to something b: a particular prominence given in reading or speaking to one or more words or syllables2: special consideration of or stress or insistence on something


It doesn't say anything about abusing the caps lock function.


----------



## Sin (Jul 23, 2008)

Tash said:


> What do you think the other two definitions fit better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"A particular prominence given in reading or speaking"

How do you give emphasis to words? 

My, do you use caps? 

Unless, of course, underlining would make you feel better. Or maybe I can bold them? Whatever helps


----------



## dark0samurai (Jul 23, 2008)

which chapter are we on now?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 23, 2008)

We have 51 chapters translated so far. We are waiting for chapter 52 (which should be released in August), if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 23, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> 3 bosses I doubt Medusa is doing this to be helpful. Furthermore what does motivation matter when someone attacks you with the intentions to kill you. Mifune's a badguy because he fights the good guys what more do you want.
> 
> Eruka and the Mice Sisters are still witches opposed to Shibusen they'd fight them anyway just not as part of Medusa's schemes



Mifune would be a bad guy in some manga like one piece, but he isn't a bad guy in Soul Eater also Eruka and the Mice Sisters aren't evil as well, make sure your not mistaking the win that is Soul Eater for whatever oda pulls out his ass.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

There's no such thing as a bad guy in Shounen manga. Sure, there are people that fight hte main characters, but only until the main characters declare friendship. Even if the second party tries to kill the first party (and maybe even succeeds), or take over the world, or some other act that would get you the death penalty, they always befriend the main characters.

Does that make any sense? Of course not, but we're dealing with a country that got nuked twice, don't expect anything they do to make any sense.


----------



## Sin (Jul 23, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> There's no such thing as a bad guy in Shounen manga. Sure, there are people that fight hte main characters, but only until the main characters declare friendship. Even if the second party tries to kill the first party (and maybe even succeeds), or take over the world, or some other act that would get you the death penalty, they always befriend the main characters.
> 
> Does that make any sense? Of course not, but we're dealing with a country that got nuked twice, don't expect anything they do to make any sense.


That is not true at all o_O

Shounen manga do not involve all villains turning to the good side, not even close. As much of a seinentard as I am, even I see this.

Hell, look at Claymore without going any further. Completely dark manga, lots of villains, majority of them get killed trying to eat something else.

Saying something like "they always befriend the main characters" about shounen manga is completely false.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 24, 2008)

Sin said:


> That is not true at all o_O
> 
> Saying something like "they always befriend the main characters" about shounen manga is completely false.



^^^ I agree...

the poster who said that "they always befriend the main character," if u believe that to be true...then by your logic...I should expect the Ulquiorra Schiffer, the 4th ranked espada in Aizen's army, to become friends with Ichigo Kurosaki, the protagonist, if Ichigo beat Ulquiorra in the coming fight. 

that's just ridiculous. 

Btw, I took the scenario above from Bleach...a popular and typical shounen manga.

Could it happen??? yes.
Will it happen??? *HIGHLY UNLIKELY* bordering on impossible.


----------



## Sin (Jul 24, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> ^^^ I agree...
> 
> the poster who said that "they always befriend the main character," if u believe that to be true...then by your logic...I should expect the Ulquiorra Schiffer, the 4th ranked espada in Aizen's army, to become friends with Ichigo Kurosaki, the protagonist, if Ichigo beat Ulquiorra in the coming fight.
> 
> ...


You can go even further and mention "Would Aizen ever befriend Ichigo"


----------



## son_michael (Jul 24, 2008)

you wont be saying that when grimjaw joins up{granted he's not a main villain like Aizen..but he's a villain none the less}


----------



## Sin (Jul 24, 2008)

son_michael said:


> you wont be saying that when grimjaw joins up{granted he's not a main villain like Aizen..but he's a villain none the less}


How does that change our point? He said "The villain ALWAYS joins the good guys".

That's not true period. Hell, take a look at Freiza from DBZ. He got owned twice by super saiyans, both times, severely pissed off at them and trying to kill them.

I don't remember him befriending Trunks


----------



## son_michael (Jul 24, 2008)

well thats deffinetley wrong..SOMETIMES villains switch swides...not always{but most of the time,piccolo comes to mind}

also freeza was THE villain,freeza is Mayuri's VA and just ultimate evil combined with ultimate pussy tactics in battle{begging and then shoot you behind the back} freeza was the most sadistic,twisted and insanely awsome villain ever created{oh how I still remember the scene he dangled krillins body on his horn and then preceeded to drink the blood as it flowed down}


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 24, 2008)

Tash said:


> Explain this.





Tash said:


> I meant for him to explain how Black Star is an anti-hero.
> 
> And on them not being allies.
> 
> ...



The problem is Tash, you are relying on a dictionary to explain literary terms.  Sure it defines it, but it doesn't explain it.  



*Anti-Heroes* are a type of protagonist (good guy) who basically uses non-traditional heroic attributes.   Basically heroes that don't act heroic. (For instance, Batman and Han Solo are well-known Anti-Heroes.)

But why I said Black Star is one, because he looks for fights, is reckless, and his ultimate goal is to become powerful enough to be regarded as a god.

He's a good example why Anti-Heroes are more of a favorite than traditional Heroes.  



*Anti-Villians* are like Anti-Heroes for villians, where they don't necessarily act as typical villians.   Villians with a code of honor, villians have a history that people can sympathsize with, or villians who are kind or benevolent. 

Mifune clearly is an Anti-Villian because of his code of honor and fighting against Black Star.

Medusa is an Anti-Villian because she has shown compassion towards Maka and Soul a few times, even when she was experimenting on them with the Black Blood.   Also her concern for Crona can be a motherly concern.  (Though we still can't be sure if she's faking it or not).   But it does meet the definition of a Anti-Villian.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 24, 2008)

Since when has "always" actually meant "Always"?

I say "all women are cheating whores out for your money", but what I really mean is only about 75% of them are. I'm saying just because a character is "evil", odds are he isn't going to stay like that.

Using Bleach is a terrible example. Look at all the Death Gods Ichigo fought in the (Previous) rescue arc. I can't remember half of their names, but Renji, the bald headed dude, the captain of the 6th (or whatever the girl's brother commands, I can't remember), almost all of them eventually sided with him. Grimmjow will side with him too, and he's a pretty bad dude. Will Ulq? Most likely not, but I wouldn't be surprised either.

Claymore is a better example, yet still not unblemished; there is a ton of side switching going on, especially now.

All I'm saying is that Shounen's main flaw is it doesn't follow any reasonable line of thought or reaction. In fact, very few Manga do. It is the radiation poisoning, I'm telling you. Proof? Read a Manwha; alot more realistic character wise.


----------



## Sima (Jul 24, 2008)

Hisagi tells me to watch it, but I lsot interest after a few chapters


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 24, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Mifune would be a bad guy in some manga like one piece, but he isn't a bad guy in Soul Eater also Eruka and the Mice Sisters aren't evil as well, make sure your not mistaking the win that is Soul Eater for whatever oda pulls out his ass.



Did I insult SE? All I said is that's it's got villains and now you're insulting OP. Is it so important to you that everything be a shade of grey. If that's so why attack OP where the main characters are in a business that's generally considered villainous and those who should be the good guys turn a blind eye to evil, are rife with corruption and abuse their power. If Mifune were in OP with the same motivations he has now he'd be more likely to be a good guy than not. A large organisation being a danger to a little girl sounds remarkably like Nico Robin except she didn't have a protector or rather her protector was killed/frozen.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 24, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> There's no such thing as a bad guy in Shounen manga. Sure, there are people that fight hte main characters, but only until the main characters declare friendship. Even if the second party tries to kill the first party (and maybe even succeeds), or take over the world, or some other act that would get you the death penalty, they always befriend the main characters.
> 
> Does that make any sense? Of course not, but we're dealing with a country that got nuked twice, don't expect anything they do to make any sense.



the Gantz threads ----->>> that way



Misery D Spare said:


> Did I insult SE? All I said is that's it's got villains and now you're insulting OP. Is it so important to you that everything be a shade of grey. If that's so why attack OP where the main characters are in a business that's generally considered villainous and those who should be the good guys turn a blind eye to evil, are rife with corruption and abuse their power. If Mifune were in OP with the same motivations he has now he'd be more likely to be a good guy than not. A large organisation being a danger to a little girl sounds remarkably like Nico Robin except she didn't have a protector or rather her protector was killed/frozen.



you can defend one piece in the one piece fan thread which is by the way ----->>> that way.



Tyrannos said:


> The problem is Tash, you are relying on a dictionary to explain literary terms.  Sure it defines it, but it doesn't explain it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Black Star is not an anti-hero, and your reasoning above seems to show a lack of ability to understand characters who aren't 1 dimensional. I think in a desperate attempt to find the shounen cliche in Soul Eater, you labeled Black Star as an anti-hero simple because he has Black in his name.....I'm happy that you even bothered to put up a definition to further prove your wrong. 

What has Black Star drive to become strong, even stronger then god doesn't make him a anti-hero. Strength is a necessity, the more you accumulate the better you are at fighting the demon gods, the risk of becoming a demon god yourself is not due simple to the desire for power but for the desire for power without fear. Why does black star want to become strong? So that no one around him dies, so that he can prove that he is not like his clan that accumulated strength but eventually became the biggest of cowards. 

Black Star willingness to fight comes from wanting to prove that he can become strong without attacking the innocents, his recklessness just makes him a leading male, and thus made of pure win. Black Star does not do bad things for the sake of good, neither does he turn a blind eye toward evil because he sees a bigger picture. Black Star always fights the evil that is in front of him, he is a hero, though an unlikely hero at times (due to him being a dumbass of course). 

Mifune isn't an ant-villian, I wonder why your getting confused so easily. Mifune is an anti-hero, Mifune working with Arachnophobia is simple because of his desire to protect the young witch. Knowing Arcahnophobia is evil, he sees but one important truth, which is protecting the girl. If it wasn't for current circumstances Mifune would be doing a hero's work.

Medusa....now if you confused this easily then The Ravages of Time is defiantly not the manga for you. I mean seriously....working with shib for the sake of better her position as the baddest chick already around sounds like a anti-villian to you? There is no GOOD in a her actions, nothing she does helps anyone but herself. Geez I can go on for 3 pages flaming your idea...


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 24, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> the Gantz threads ----->>> that way
> 
> 
> 
> you can defend one piece in the one piece fan thread which is by the way ----->>> that way.



I'm responding to an unprovoked attack. If he wishes to continue the discussion then we'll take it to another thread but I think my reply is sufficient to end the discussion.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 24, 2008)

Hm, I've been reading this for a few weeks now and am now up to date. Very enjoyable. It's sort of like a mix of all good aspects of different manga. Can't wait for the next chapter.



CoonDawg said:


> Since when has "always" actually meant "Always"?
> 
> I say "all women are cheating whores out for your money", but what I really mean is only about 75% of them are. I'm saying just because a character is "evil", odds are he isn't going to stay like that.
> 
> ...


Sigging.


----------



## Sin (Jul 24, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> *Since when has "always" actually meant "Always"?*
> 
> *I say "all women are cheating whores out for your money", but what I really mean is only about 75% of them are.* I'm saying just because a character is "evil", odds are he isn't going to stay like that.
> 
> ...





**


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 24, 2008)

What have i done?

//HbS


----------



## Majeh (Jul 24, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> We have 51 chapters translated so far. We are waiting for chapter 52 (which should be released in August), if I am not mistaken.



i believe its 50 chapters out, unless i missed when 51 came out.


----------



## Sin (Jul 24, 2008)

Majeh said:


> i believe its 50 chapters out, unless i missed when 51 came out.


You did.

Chapter 51 came out a while ago.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 25, 2008)

[Mahou-X]Soul Eater 50

The better version


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 25, 2008)

*sigh* Can someone upload that somewhere that doesn't require me to register? Seriously... if there's anything that peeves me, it's THAT.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 25, 2008)

mediafire...best uploading site EVER 

it would be nice if someone uploaded it to mediafire.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 25, 2008)

What exactly IS mangashare?


----------



## Sin (Jul 25, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> What exactly IS mangashare?


DL Link by laur10s 

Pretty handy


----------



## spaZ (Jul 25, 2008)

Here you go you lazy fucks

DL Link by laur10s


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jul 26, 2008)

hm...concerning scantaltion groups I know that theres a difference between them but I can't tell which is which sometimes. 
For instance, there was this one time when Marie was getting ready to meet BJ and the other female death cythe said "what about stein". In one scantaltion she said "he's useless the way he is now" and in another it was "we don't have that kind of relationship". Does anyone know which lines belonged to which group? Cause I definately have a preference.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 26, 2008)

that was 38 and only two groups did that one, mahou and the perch one i think. Stick with mahou for that one. 

But yeah we fix up the script, proofread it and transcheck it. Also we actually clean the raw and redraw everything that needs to be redrawn.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 26, 2008)

yeah i am spaz from mahou-x... why do you think i always post up are releases and such?


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2008)

spaZ said:


> yeah i am spaz from mahou-x... why do you think i always post up are releases and such?


To be honest, I really hadn't noticed xD

I don't usually check who posts what unless I'm having some kind of debate D:


----------



## spaZ (Jul 26, 2008)

Ohh I see, but yeah I have been cleaning and typesetting soul eater since chapter 27.


----------



## Sin (Jul 26, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Ohh I see, but yeah I have been cleaning and typesetting soul eater since chapter 27.


Well, in that light, thanks for the good work =P

I'll try and take more notice next time


----------



## Ketchups (Jul 28, 2008)

I just caught up to the manga too 

Kim's morale switch was a little bit too quick. First she's like 'I finally belong somewhere, morale machine, attacks Ox etc.' then Ox goes 'Kim I lub you, pulls of hair etc.' and then suddenly Kim comes to her senses. What kind of sucky morale machine is that, it barely works.


----------



## PhantomX (Jul 28, 2008)

Ketchup said:


> I just caught up to the manga too
> 
> Kim's morale switch was a little bit too quick. First she's like 'I finally belong somewhere, morale machine, attacks Ox etc.' then Ox goes 'Kim I lub you, pulls of hair etc.' and then suddenly Kim comes to her senses. What kind of sucky morale machine is that, it barely works.



Pretty sure it's effect depends on the will of the person it's used upon... Kim never wanted to betray Shibusen, so she was quick to revert. Jackie on the other hand doesn't seem to give a rat's ass about anything, so she's still affected.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jul 28, 2008)

seriously when did harvar become so ganster, didn't he use to have a bowl haircut? He was all quiet and stuff and he OX'S partner. Now he's all cool and serious. He reminds a lot of shikamaru.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 28, 2008)

you mean shikaWinaru, in which case harvar built in bitch dector is made of Win.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jul 29, 2008)

yo guys is it true that the next chapter is gonna be in fuckin september???? I mean im gonna go mad until then.....i want to know the outcome of this fight and also i want to see the powers of those death scythes...>>the monkey and the bear<<<<........


----------



## spaZ (Jul 29, 2008)

No.. its August. Thats just how Japan names there issues for gangan. And it says 8/12 aka August 12th


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jul 30, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> you mean shikaWinaru, in which case harvar built in bitch dector is made of Win.



lol shikaWinaru. Im gonna find that pic of him with the bowl haircut though.


----------



## Zoe (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, this thread is really suffering without regular chapters coming out, and we still have at least a week before the next one :S

Anyway, even though FMA was supposed to have the cover of this month's Gangan, it ended up being Ed with Maka hanging off his arm!  that cheating whore


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 6, 2008)

wait where! Is there a scan? 

How do soul and winry feel about this?!  crossover fanfics


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 6, 2008)

Kill him! Go Maka, kill the bastard! It`s your cover!

//HbS


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 6, 2008)

*SAVED*

I thank you if getting this screen shot on here. I was going to post the vid but to late.

Dear god I can't wait to get a scan of this. FMAxSoul Eater covers r my fav!
I'm so getting someone to vector this I wanna make a set


----------



## Roy Mustang (Aug 6, 2008)

Roy Mustang shoudl have been on the cover instead of Ed imo.


----------



## Purewrath (Aug 6, 2008)

Soul should have been imo


----------



## Mider T (Aug 6, 2008)

Neo-Black Star should've been.

/fact


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 6, 2008)

Scantily clad Liz Thompson.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 6, 2008)

guys guys let it go, there can only be so much awesome on one cover.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Neo-Black Star should've been.
> 
> /fact


Agreed!1!!1


----------



## spaZ (Aug 6, 2008)

Hmm having soul eater all the time must of been pissing off the other mangaka's so they probably just changed it around a little bit.


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 6, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Hmm having soul eater all the time must of been pissing off the other mangaka's so they probably just changed it around a little bit.



 
Yeah your probably right considering the face that SE has been the cover for 4 months straight.


----------



## lizardo221 (Aug 9, 2008)

So when can we hope to see the next chapter.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 9, 2008)

Raw comes out on the 12th.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 9, 2008)

i haven't checked to see if my book store got an early release. but shipments are in on wed and fri. so if not today, then the 13th or 15th. 

i have another friend from overseas visiting, so i may or may not be a little late with pics. depends if i'm in town or not. 

kidd and free against needle nose, this'll be fun to see


----------



## Purewrath (Aug 9, 2008)

I hope they go back to the black star fight for some part of this chapter at least


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Indeed. As much as I like Kidd. Black Star is epic.

(On another note, a Soul EaterxFMA crossover oneshot would be epic)


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 9, 2008)

They should so do that crossover.

I think the chap that is coming out will just part everyone up with enemies and then will see some fighting chapters. 

Man I hope someone does a good scan for the cover I want it so bad.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 9, 2008)

how do they decide whose one the cover? Popularity?


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 9, 2008)

Maybe? Every time I look at the site the cover is always FMA or Soul eater.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 9, 2008)

that must be it then. lol sucks for the other mangakas


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah it does. Most of it is video game mangas though. At least thats what I think.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 10, 2008)

I finally caught up on the manga. Now the agonizing wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 10, 2008)

just caught back up having not read in a while

blackstars entrance was *BIG*


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 10, 2008)

He is God-like


----------



## Mori` (Aug 10, 2008)

that's one way of describing him xD

I loved how in the middle of a stealthy break in suddenly the arms start going off everywhere and then as they mentioned an outside force approaching it started to dawn on me who it was and then he arrived on that awesome page <3


----------



## FruitieSyrup (Aug 10, 2008)

Man now I wanna make a Black Star set.


----------



## Gary (Aug 10, 2008)

Ahh good the raw should be out soon .


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2008)

Gary?  I see you in every thread, your post count went up from 666 to 750?


----------



## Gunners (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah Blackstars entrance was awesome, like the don making his appearance. I also liked when he slapped down Maka previously in a lot of mangas the male takes abuse and beatings from females even though they are many levels higher but he made the difference between them apparent and put her in her place.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 10, 2008)

yeah, blackstar doesn't fuck around lol.

forgot to comment on how I'm glad mifune is being a recurring opponent for him, can't wait to see how their fight pans out


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2008)

I think Mifune is gonna become obsessed with Black Star as a rival if BS doesn't kill him first.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 10, 2008)

Doubt it, if anything this is the last battle. Mifune even said so.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 10, 2008)

yeah this'll definately be the last time they face off, there was the little bit about mifune being a teacher at shibusen wasn't there? I can see that happening after this arc.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm curious about Kid and Free vs Mosquito.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2008)

Perfect team, long distance strategist and close combat powerhouse.  They'll win for sure.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

Free would be pretty OP if he didn't screw around.


----------



## Drew8898 (Aug 11, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Free would be pretty OP if he didn't screw around.



I have a feeling Free's going to trap Kid in Ice by accident.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

Hopefully the block will have perfect symmetry.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 11, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Hopefully the block will have perfect symmetry.



wouldn't that mean that Kidd won't bother freeing himself....


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm sort of hoping that Mosquito will reveal some absurdly powerful form and wreck Free's and Kid's shit before they beat him


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2008)

I hope mosquito goes all out this time too, needs to get into the real meat of the action.


----------



## Yak (Aug 11, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I hope mosquito goes all out this time too, needs to get into the real meat of the action.



He should considering that Kid surely won't fuck around anymore and Free is also unlikely to have another joke battle with misplaced ice magic attacks. He should have recovered from his rustiness by now and have his witchcraft in gear.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

Good point.  But it'd be funny atleast.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 12, 2008)

Heres the cover a little bigger.


----------



## Proxy (Aug 12, 2008)

The thing is, Free has the witch's eye, so that should play a role as well.


----------



## Shadowace (Aug 12, 2008)

when should we get a raw for the chapter?


----------



## Tash (Aug 12, 2008)

The Mad Hatter said:


> I'm sort of hoping that Mosquito will reveal some absurdly powerful form and wreck Free's and Kid's shit before they beat him



I see that coming too. Most likely both parties are going to be dicking around for a few pages, then Mosquito reveals his true form or something, then cut back to Black Star whaling on Mifune.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 12, 2008)

Shadowace said:


> when should we get a raw for the chapter?



Says at the end of 51...


----------



## Majeh (Aug 13, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Says at the end of 51...



says 8/12 and today b the 13th


----------



## spaZ (Aug 13, 2008)

Its the 12th were I live right now. Though theres not even a fma raw out so soul eater one should be out a little later than it.

Also if its the same raw like from 49-51 than I will be able to clean it better just to let you all know. I found a nicer way to clean the raws that keeps the grays better and the detail.


----------



## Majeh (Aug 13, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Its the 12th were I live right now. Though theres not even a fma raw out so soul eater one should be out a little later than it.
> 
> Also if its the same raw like from 49-51 than I will be able to clean it better just to let you all know. I found a nicer way to clean the raws that keeps the grays better and the detail.



sounds good to me


----------



## spaZ (Aug 13, 2008)

Opps I meant to say a decent quality raw.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 13, 2008)

FH upscaled it to much and pretty much messed up the art. They should of waited for a decent raw to show up.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Opps I meant to say a decent quality raw.



Yeah but I mean the translated clean version is already out.


----------



## EPO GUMMSTA (Aug 13, 2008)

can this amazing manhwa gget any better????


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2008)

What          ?


----------



## EPO GUMMSTA (Aug 13, 2008)

Mider T said:


> What          ?


this is a great manhwa

best manhwa i ever read

not manga manhwa.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2008)

That's not really funny but okay....


----------



## EPO GUMMSTA (Aug 13, 2008)

Mider T said:


> That's not really funny but okay....


do u know what manhwa is? its not made in japan so it is a manhwa not a manga. it is best manhwa i read but not best manga (naruto is).


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2008)

Soul Eater is made in Japan


----------



## Sin (Aug 13, 2008)

EPO GUMMSTA said:


> do u know what manhwa is? its not made in japan so it is a manhwa not a manga. it is best manhwa i read but not best manga (*naruto is*).


----------



## EPO GUMMSTA (Aug 13, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Soul Eater is made in Japan


really??? it looks like manhwa anyways it is REALLY great


----------



## spaZ (Aug 13, 2008)

LOL how does it look like a manhwa?


----------



## Sin (Aug 13, 2008)

> EPO GUMMSTA
> Banned


Quicker than most.


----------



## Sin (Aug 13, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> lol wut xD
> 
> classic.
> 
> ...


You can read it now to satisfy the "O M G NEW CHAPTER MUST READ ARGHH!!" and then re-read it when a quality scan comes out.

It's not so blurry you can't tell what's going on, but the quality is lost.

Good chap too.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah I went and read it anyway =p

I'd already downed it from FH so I figured I would anyway xDDD


----------



## Sin (Aug 13, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> yeah I went and read it anyway =p
> 
> I'd already downed it from FH so I figured I would anyway xDDD




Silly Tom, trix are for kids 

Anywho, I hope we get to see some new techs from Kid. I want him to regain his spot as strongest of the main 3.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

Kid definately needs to step up to things in this fight and show what a shinigami can really do. Blackstars performances so often overshadow the other 2 so I'm hoping they turn in good displays as well.

I also want to see Free go wild, I like him ;3


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

It has more style perhaps but I think the anime is somewhat more consistant, particularly against the earlier chapters which were perhaps less well drawn.


----------



## GaryDAI (Aug 13, 2008)

I just hope Free doesn't accidentally ice Kid


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

I think that might happen once in the fight or something for comic relief >_>

for the most part it should be a serious battle :3


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 13, 2008)

just got the word from my bookstore. my gan gan will be coming tomorrow >.< so if whoever posted the fma doesn't post the soul eater chapter as well. i'll have it tomorrow (thur pacific time)


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2008)

cheers for the update Iijyanaika, that'd be much appreciated if you did ^^


----------



## Cold (Aug 13, 2008)

New Soul Eater tomorrow? 

I'm looking forward to Kid and Free teaming up   I hope it's more epic than funny though, don't need Free freezing Kid  (though it's bound to happen )


----------



## spaZ (Aug 13, 2008)

Chinese don't even have a scan up yet


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 13, 2008)

If anyone wants to know why I love maka so much, refer back to the time when Kid, Black Star, and Maka had to pass Medusa vector arrow attack. 

Kid - I'm a death god so of course I have hax speed
Black Star - I'm using a soul eating weapon so Uber hax speed for me
Maka - Oh Fuck it! LEROOOOOOOOY JIIIIIIIIIIINKINS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoe (Aug 13, 2008)

SE is getting the cover, AGAIN, next month 

There will also be a DVD with the magazine with cast interviews, previews of the upcoming games, and the making of for the Gangan commercials.


----------



## Shadowace (Aug 13, 2008)

I really hope to see kid go all out as well


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 14, 2008)

*@Zoe:* So I herd u liek Maka...


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

Zoe said:


> SE is getting the cover, AGAIN, next month
> 
> There will also be a DVD with the magazine with cast interviews, previews of the upcoming games, and the making of for the Gangan commercials.



haha serious? well I guess that's good for us fans lol.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2008)

You can never have enough Soul Eater covers


----------



## Zoe (Aug 14, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> *@Zoe:* So I herd u liek Maka...



Huh?

1234567890


----------



## c3zz4rr (Aug 14, 2008)

so where's the new chapter?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

not out yet...


----------



## Kakashisensay (Aug 14, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Maka - Oh Fuck it! LEROOOOOOOOY JIIIIIIIIIIINKINS!!!!!!!!!!!



LOLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!

You sir have just earned some rep from me. Way to make me laugh like a idiot in the office!


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 14, 2008)

OH SHIT!   mosquito fucking raped kidd and free.....................

i'll have the chapter up in a sec

8-27-08 soul eater soundtrack

9-25-08 soul eater WII game

10-23-08 soul eater NDS game


----------



## Sin (Aug 14, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> OH SHIT!   mosquito fucking raped kidd and free.....................
> 
> i'll have the chapter up in a sec


O_O

... No way 

D:

No.


----------



## Felix (Aug 14, 2008)

What? No way
Mosquito... beating Free and Kid?
Did he revert to his previous form?


----------



## GaryDAI (Aug 14, 2008)

How far can he go back?  He went back 100 years in the previous fight.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 14, 2008)

800 I think that he can go back. But damn for them to get raped  especially those two.


----------



## Sin (Aug 14, 2008)

Free should be the most broken character if they didn't gimp him so much.

He's immortal with an incredible witch power, and a werewolf form.

Really, stop limiting Free D:


----------



## spaZ (Aug 14, 2008)

A Shinigami and a Immortal werewolf vs a fucking mosquito... Yeah theres something wrong there.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 14, 2008)

uploading now


spaz, what does a mosquito drink?

he went back 400 years


----------



## Felix (Aug 14, 2008)

spaZ said:


> A Shinigami and a Immortal werewolf vs a fucking mosquito... Yeah theres something wrong there.



Last time we saw the "Mosquito" fighting he was buffed more than a Gorilla and he was playing. And he is supposed to be a Warlock


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 14, 2008)

spaZ said:


> 800 I think that he can go back.


Wouldn`t he be a fetus? 

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm heartbroken.

I was expecting an epic fight where Kid and Free got to show off their powers and instead Mosquito wins?

D:


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 14, 2008)

is there somewhere to post the soundtrack and game info for those interested?

3min by the way


----------



## spaZ (Aug 14, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> uploading now
> 
> 
> spaz, what does a mosquito drink?
> ...


What do werewolfs eat? Meat. What do Shinigamis do? Kill. 

If he went back 400 years did he suck kids blood than? 



Felix said:


> Last time we saw the "Mosquito" fighting he was buffed more than a Gorilla and he was playing. And he is supposed to be a Warlock


Never once said he was a Warlock in the manga.


----------



## Sin (Aug 14, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> is there somewhere to post the soundtrack and game info for those interested?
> 
> 3min by the way


Here would be fine.

Anywhere else you might be being too specific for people to care.


----------



## Felix (Aug 14, 2008)

spaZ said:


> What do werewolfs eat? Meat. What do Shinigamis do? Kill.
> 
> If he went back 400 years did he suck kids blood than?
> 
> ...



Isn't Warlock the male variant of Witch?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 14, 2008)

He`s a vampire. It was never said he`s capable of any magic. Or atleast i don`t remember such thing.
<downloading>
3 minutes!
40mb wtf

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Aug 14, 2008)

Felix said:


> Isn't Warlock the male variant of Witch?


Warlocks are sometimes depicted as stronger than witches.

Whether this is a recurring theme I'm not sure, but I've seen it come up in a couple of works.

Essentially though, you're right.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 14, 2008)

When I think of vampires I think of bats not a mosquito.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah. But both drink blood.

Would you like to call him a Batty, Bat, Betty, or something?

//HbS


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 14, 2008)

when i think of NF i think of the ungrateful people -no love :'(

i'm still surprised no one brings to attention this mangakas music interest, unless no one here buys the tanks


----------



## Sin (Aug 14, 2008)

spaZ said:


> When I think of vampires I think of bats not a mosquito.


Mythology agrees with you.


----------



## Felix (Aug 14, 2008)

OH SHIT
MOSQUITO

I was going to say he would keep getting uglier...


----------



## Kakashisensay (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for UL!

Saddening chapter


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 14, 2008)

Mosquitos second form is really fucked up. 

Nice chapter. Even though both Free and Kid got owned. However Free had some nice moments.

I want 53# already!

//HbS


----------



## spaZ (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the cam raw 


But shit if thats just 400 years imagine fucking 800 :S Also that guy with the hat was Eibon?


----------



## Sin (Aug 14, 2008)

Okay nevermind.

MOSQUITO 400 YR OLD IS FUCK WIN.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 14, 2008)

Free and Kid were raping Mosquito for a bit lol.


----------



## Felix (Aug 14, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Free and Kid were raping Mosquito for a bit lol.



Yeah, I was ready to flame the RAW provider for tricking us


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 14, 2008)

spaZ said:


> But shit if thats just 400 years imagine fucking 800 :S Also that guy with the hat was Eibon?


Man. Mosquito reverted by 800 years is a fetus.

Also, yeah, who the hell is this guy in hat?

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Aug 14, 2008)

Mosquito would have died if he wasn't so godwin h4x.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 14, 2008)

felix 

now think of this, if mosquito bows down to arachne.........who the fuck is going to take her out? unless shinigami rips his soul away from the city, everyone is getting spanked >.<

the guy in the hat is Eibon.


----------



## Cold (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, Kid was kicking ass for a good minute.  Mosquito used to be a pimp back in the day


----------



## Sin (Aug 14, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> felix
> 
> now think of this, if mosquito bows down to arachne.........who the fuck is going to take her out? unless shinigami rips his soul away from the city, everyone is getting spanked >.<
> 
> the guy in the hat is Eibon.


Well, Medusa is around Weapon wielding Stein's level, so if Free and everyone else helps at once, they might have a shot.

Still, Mosquito 400 Yr Old is badass.

Reminds me of Tyki from D.Gray-Man.


----------



## Felix (Aug 14, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> felix
> 
> now think of this, if mosquito bows down to arachne.........who the fuck is going to take her out? unless shinigami rips his soul away from the city, everyone is getting spanked >.<
> 
> the guy in the hat is Eibon.



Chill out, I was kidding, plus, I gave you Reps
Anyway
Yeah, Mosquito reminds me of Tyki, but also that guy from HxH, forgot his name, happens when the Manga starts vanishing from my interest


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 14, 2008)

Mosquito used to be a sexy guy. Now when he goes back 800 years, and is a psycho fetus ripping people apart, I will lol.

And he could just bow down to Arachne because she saved him or something, not because she's stronger :\


----------



## spaZ (Aug 14, 2008)

He said he could go back 800 so he won't be a Fetus lol. Probably something like a little boy or something.


----------



## GaryDAI (Aug 14, 2008)

Kid & Free are going to need some help.  Unless they get some giant power up.

How's that blood taste Mosquito?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 14, 2008)

Kid still might use his Shinigami powers that we haven't seen yet.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 14, 2008)

Kidd and free got destroyed.


----------



## Zoe (Aug 14, 2008)

You're awesome, Iijyanaika!  This is good enough to get started on a script


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 14, 2008)

Free got destroyed (unless that wolf is an illusion like in the Kishin arc), and Kidd only lost an arm, he's still good to go


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 14, 2008)

It might all be an illusion. Kishimoto-like


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 14, 2008)

Not another Uchiha fight!


----------



## Shadowace (Aug 14, 2008)

bah, kid better not have just got his ass handed to him........again


----------



## Zoe (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow, all of the pages of pwnage made this a pretty short chapter.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm to lazy to check the last couple pages of the thread, so can someone tell me it there's a raw out yet


----------



## Shiron (Aug 14, 2008)

Ben Beckman said:


> I'm to lazy to check the last couple pages of the thread, so can someone tell me it there's a raw out yet


There's a cam raw out, courtesy of Iijyanaika:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QRLB6KOK


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 14, 2008)

Zoe said:


> Wow, all of the pages of pwnage made this a pretty short chapter.



haha, I was thinking the same thing... was like... "there's almost no words."


----------



## Ben Beckman (Aug 14, 2008)

Tsunayoshi said:


> There's a cam raw out, courtesy of Iijyanaika:
> FTGG_Itachi.



thanks


----------



## Zoe (Aug 14, 2008)

Translation's up @ MH.  There were a few things that weren't too legible, so I'll revise it once the proper raw comes out.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2008)

Holy shit Mosquito!

Also, I forget what Eibon's importance is.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 14, 2008)

Didn't really learn a whole lot this chapter except that Eibon is around and is planning something from what I can tell.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow, awesome chapter. I didn't think this fight was going to be easy for Kid and Free, but Mosquito really blew them away...


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 14, 2008)

I am endlessly amused that they made Eibon a black guy (the whole similarity to ebony).


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 14, 2008)

Im more interested in the tan guy that just appeared, he looks cool. Im sensing a pattern in type of guys Arachne employs . She's my kind of villian. 


seriously though

*Spoiler*: __ 



that almost all white page with mosquito getting hit was crazy. Lots of feeling in it for some reason.


----------



## Zoe (Aug 14, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I am endlessly amused that they made Eibon a black guy (the whole similarity to ebony).



Nah, the hair texture is all wrong--maybe middle eastern or southeast Asian.

lookin' pretty hot either way


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 15, 2008)

I donno... he's giving me a Kilik vibe :\


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 15, 2008)

Zoe said:


> Nah, the hair texture is all wrong--maybe middle eastern or southeast Asian.
> 
> lookin' pretty hot either way



I thought he kind of looked egyptian. Was his name mentioned in the previous chapter? I must of skimmed it or else forgot. 

don't think I can't read it cause its white


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 15, 2008)

Suddenly Mosquito gains fangirls


----------



## spaZ (Aug 15, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> I thought he kind of looked egyptian. Was his name mentioned in the previous chapter? I must of skimmed it or else forgot.
> 
> don't think I can't read it cause its white



Its Eibon... This guy
...


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 15, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Its Eibon... This guy
> ...



Why is Ebion important?


----------



## Zoe (Aug 15, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> I thought he kind of looked egyptian. Was his name mentioned in the previous chapter? I must of skimmed it or else forgot.
> 
> don't think I can't read it cause its white



That's possible, especially if the train in the Sahara is indicative of anything.

Awww, allow me my perversions in peace.



BAD BD said:


> Why is Ebion important?



Creater of various magic tools, once worked with Shinigami.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 15, 2008)

He created Brew which is like a super weapon of some sort.


----------



## Shadowace (Aug 15, 2008)

I thought the whole ebion thing was kinda random, but prob the best fights next to crazy maka


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 15, 2008)

What was the second form Mosquito took that most of the fight was in, 200 years ago?


----------



## Zoe (Aug 15, 2008)

Kira-chan said:


> What was the second form Mosquito took that most of the fight was in, 200 years ago?



100 years = lopsided blob
200 years = lanky with super-long nose
400 years = Dracula!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2008)

So what will he look like in the next century?


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 15, 2008)

He'll just be a tremendous stinger with two tiny legs.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 15, 2008)

zoe, i haven't gone t omangahelpers, tell me which pages are poop for you, and i'll take closer pics for you, or just type it out myself, if it's not too much


----------



## Zoe (Aug 15, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> zoe, i haven't gone t omangahelpers, tell me which pages are poop for you, and i'll take closer pics for you, or just type it out myself, if it's not too much



I just need the katakana for Free's 極寒の豚箱 attack (can't read the last character) and to make sure there isn't any more to Eibon's first line: 外が騒がし何事ですか

Other than that, there's just the random commentary text that I'm sure people skip over anyway


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 15, 2008)

It's kind of ironic that Mosquito says his form from 200 years ago was his fastest... yet he goes to 400 years and teleports around and beats them in a second -_-


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 15, 2008)

極寒（ア）．の（ヴア）豚箱（シリ）

外が騒がし何事ですか
そとがさわがしいい。。。なにごとですか？

zoe, do you ever call anyone in japan? i tried using my calling card i use for korea, and it ate up 6/10 of my card >.> i went from 6 hours left for korea, to 1hr for japan >.>


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 15, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Suddenly Mosquito gains fangirls



he got more awesome. Give credit where credit is due man. Looking like a suave vampire helps a little too I guess.


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 15, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> he got more awesome. Give credit where credit is due man. Looking like a suave vampire helps a little too I guess.



This was a feeble attempt at masking your desire for him


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 15, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> This was a feeble attempt at masking your desire for him



dude I actually perfer the other guy that showed up in this chapter  I thought you knew me better. 


did anyone notice though that a vampire is now fighting a werewolf.


----------



## Zoe (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks!



Iijyanaika said:


> 極寒（ア）．の（ヴア）豚箱（シリ）



*sigh*  I hate katakana.

Best I can come up with is Vasily which is Russian.  Anybody know if that means something (aside from being a name) or if 'A' works as a particle or anything?



Iijyanaika said:


> zoe, do you ever call anyone in japan? i tried using my calling card i use for korea, and it ate up 6/10 of my card >.> i went from 6 hours left for korea, to 1hr for japan >.>



Sorry, I don't even know anybody in Japan 

You should look into Skype though... it's really the best way to communicate internationally.


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 15, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> dude I actually perfer the other guy that showed up in this chapter  I thought you knew me better.
> 
> 
> did anyone notice though that a vampire is now fighting a werewolf.



I did notice... and how would I know you at all? Haha, I post in here once a month... and that's about the only times I see or hear anything from you XD

There needs to be a vampire/succubus chick now that Mosquito is here, to be relevant to my interests


----------



## Zoe (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh, crap, I just realized now that Mosquito's a vampire, that makes the third Gorgon sister being one much less likely :\

What the hell could she be?


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 15, 2008)

zoe did you notice vasily had a write on him by a woman named Angela Thompson. A for Angela, Thompson obviously the sisters, and Mosquito kind of sounds like Moscow. I'm pulling at thin strings i know 

or Vasily Andreyev a musician. since music really plays into this manga, if you've noticed his likings

3rd gorgon sister, since we really haven't heard much of her, maybe ookubo is still thinking about it too


----------



## Zoe (Aug 15, 2008)

Hmm... Interesting catch on the music.

But what does that have with an "intensely cold prison"?  Siberia??


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 15, 2008)

it is pretty stupid cold up there 

same thing with eibon though. it's interesting seeing him carrying a book on his hip(The Book of Eibon) >:B, but also some hard bands with the name eibon. curious to see if his personality will match any of these particular bands


----------



## spaZ (Aug 15, 2008)

Do we even know if theres a 3rd sister? I didn't even get what you guys were talking about before with the gorgan sisters untill I saw the plate on medusa cell that said gorgon as her last name. 

Also in the werewolf vs vampire fight werewolfs usually have the upper hand. Just look at the hellsing moving.


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 15, 2008)

Zoe said:


> Oh, crap, I just realized now that Mosquito's a vampire


Yeah he even seems to have the common manga vampire ability to deform into bats, in spite of having previously been a mosquito...


----------



## Soljah (Aug 15, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Why is Ebion important?



Also maybe shinigami's brother @_@ isn't his name Eibon death??


----------



## Tash (Aug 15, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Do we even know if theres a 3rd sister? I didn't even get what you guys were talking about before with the gorgan sisters untill I saw the plate on medusa cell that said gorgon as her last name.
> 
> Also in the werewolf vs vampire fight werewolfs usually have the upper hand. Just look at the hellsing moving.



If Ohkubo's referencing the legend of the Gorgon sisters there should be, but it's just an assumption for now.

But she'd probably be associated with Crows.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2008)

yeah in the myths about the gorgon there are three sisters, although only medusa appears to be named after one in the literal sense.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 15, 2008)

Soljah said:


> Also maybe shinigami's brother @_@ isn't his name Eibon death??



No its more like Eibon "and" Death to say.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2008)

Tash said:


> But she'd probably be associated with Crows.



She'd go to Suzuran?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 15, 2008)

umm... why won`t Kid use Brew on Mosquito? He still has it, hidden in his butt.

oh wait. Kid lost his arm. That means... no more symmetry!

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, Shinigami did get part of his body blown off by Asura, and then was fine, so it's possible that Kid getting that hurt (and more importantly, losing symmetry) will make him go insane and awaken some Shinigami powers.

Remember how angry he got during his introductory chapter when the monster ruined its perfect symmetry, imagine how he'll get when his own symmetry is ruined.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 15, 2008)

I think he`ll faint.

//HbS


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> She'd go to Suzuran?



that joke makes me smile

-0-0-0

if Kid loses his own symmetry he'll go mental and metaphorically hulk out I reckon xD


----------



## Sin (Aug 15, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> that joke makes me smile
> 
> -0-0-0
> 
> if Kid loses his own symmetry he'll go mental and metaphorically hulk out I reckon xD


He got his arm ripped off, so if he doesn't pass out (which, considering how they have to break the lock or w/e, shouldn't happen) he'll go batshit crazy.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2008)

ack, could have just pointed out to me there was a raw D:


----------



## Sin (Aug 15, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> ack, could have just pointed out to me there was a raw D:


You were discussing all that without knowing there was a RAW?

xD

Oh Tom, you.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2008)

I thought it was a hypothetical discussion >___<

downloading the raw right now lol since i might as well xD

zmg


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 15, 2008)

Ammanas is a silly guy... here he had me convinced he'd already looked at the latest raw


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2008)

I've looked nao, didn;t think people would be discussing raw outside of tags y'know >__<


*Spoiler*: _chapter_ 



holy fuck yeah

I was starting to think he wasn't going to end up in a standard human form at all and then at the end of the chapter...woop woop.

Kidd and Free got owned completely, that was a safe chapter.


----------



## Sin (Aug 15, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I've looked nao, didn;t think people would be discussing raw outside of tags y'know >__<
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _chapter_
> ...


Lol, some threads work differently than others, in this one, so many people like the manga that they look at RAWs as soon as possible, so no one really complains about being spoiled, because we all want to be =P

Anyways, yeah, epic epic shit this chapter. Just when I thought Mosquito sucked, he pulls a Tyki.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2008)

haha my thoughts for that transformation probably did go something like

OHH...AWESOME...THAT'S ACTUALLY PRETTY COOL...TYKI?


----------



## Sin (Aug 15, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> haha my thoughts for that transformation probably did go something like
> 
> OHH...AWESOME...THAT'S ACTUALLY PRETTY COOL...TYKI?


Bishiness = Best way to get people to like your villains


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2008)

of course, suddenly the villain looks cool =p

prior to that with the nose getting bigger each time and all I was starting to worry ehehehe

he really did damage them in an incredibly casual fashion


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 15, 2008)

It was kind of a weird evolution though. A lot like in Dragon Ball z where every time you ALMOST kill a bad guy they come back stronger than ever and look more human each time.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow.....just wow....did I just....wow.....the bug became Count Dracula.....I wonder how Free will put himself back together hmm....Kid...shingami powers any time now....Werewolf vs Vampire, can this manga possible get any better. God damn so much f'ing win.


----------



## Cold (Aug 15, 2008)

I agree, this would be a great time for Kid to show us some shinigami powers


----------



## Sin (Aug 15, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> It was kind of a weird evolution though. A lot like in Dragon Ball z where every time you ALMOST kill a bad guy they come back stronger than ever and look more human each time.


Well we knew Mosquito had much more power than that.

And remember, even if Kid is the shinigami's son, he's still a 1 star meister (per say), so it's perfectly natural for one of the three major villains of the arc to pwn him.

Free just gets gimped every fight -_-


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 15, 2008)

Free didn't get gimped... as of now he has yet to mess up in the fight (not going to tower 2 excluded).


----------



## Sin (Aug 15, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Free didn't get gimped... as of now he has yet to mess up in the fight (not going to tower 2 excluded).


He's capable of using much higher level magic through the Witche's Eye (see beginning of Kishin revival arc).

Yet he sticks to his own ice magic.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 15, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> umm... why won`t Kid use Brew on Mosquito? He still has it, hidden in his butt.
> 
> oh wait. Kid lost his arm. That means... no more symmetry!
> 
> //HbS



Holy shit. It is over. Kidd won.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> that joke makes me smile



I only need one to get it.

Maan, if Kidd is still standing and I were Free, I'd be bouncing.



Sin said:


> Bishiness = Best way to get people to like your villains



Fact.


----------



## Kakashisensay (Aug 15, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I thought it was a hypothetical discussion >___<



Oh god, please dont turn this into another Claymore thread.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2008)

Dude.  Claire will totally own Riful......hypothetically.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2008)

Kakashisensay said:


> Oh god, please dont turn this into another Claymore thread.



What exactly is wrong with that?


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 15, 2008)

^^^ It is full of spam where most of the Claymoretards are sniffing each other's asses.

There is no such thing as "sense and sensibility" on that thread.


----------



## itoikenza (Aug 15, 2008)

*I need to know this spoiler!!!*



Hunted by sister said:


> oh wait. Kid lost his arm. That means... no more symmetry!


Someone tell me if this is true I need to know exactly what issue it's in! Just tell me this and nothing else!    
I don't read the manga yet! How is he gonna use patty and liz now!!!??


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2008)

it was in the most recent chapter for which there's only a raw, as for how he'll carry on...I'd imagine we'll find out next month.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, even I didn't know that.  Maybe Patty can turn into an attachable machine gun arm?



stud_muffin22 said:


> ^^^ It is full of spam where most of the Claymoretards are sniffing each other's asses.
> 
> There is no such thing as "sense and sensibility" on that thread.



Become a regular in that thread, because those are assumptions.


----------



## Sin (Aug 15, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> ^^^ It is full of spam where most of the Claymoretards are sniffing each other's asses.
> 
> There is no such thing as "sense and sensibility" on that thread.


Wow, talk about an overstatement o_O

Sure, it's not always ontopic, but it's better than a thread being dead for 27 days during the month and only having activity during the days following a chapter release. 

What a foolish thing to say. [/rant]

Anyways, yeah I doubt Kid's arm will be gone. He is a shinigami afterall.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 15, 2008)

If Kid can`t regenerate his hand.... i bet he`ll cut off second arm, so symmetry is still there.

//HbS


----------



## c3zz4rr (Aug 15, 2008)

fuck dudes dont spoil the others...........where's the scan version......????or when the fuck is it going to appear??.........


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> If Kid can`t regenerate his hand.... i bet he`ll cut off second arm, so symmetry is still there.
> 
> //HbS



Irene style eh?:


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 15, 2008)

if you don't want to be spoiled, then go out an buy it yourself

wonder if medusa is going to try to take over arachnes body. she did say once this was over, she would return the little girl to her family. 

but looking at things, next chapter will probably be maka/soul in the spot light.....finding/teaming up with chrona/rag? black stars fight ended at a cliff hanger, and this chapter was definitely wtf.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 15, 2008)

c3zz4rr said:


> fuck dudes dont spoil the others...........where's the scan version......????or when the fuck is it going to appear??.........


There was a RAW.... if you didn`t read previous posts, it`s your own fault. Sorry.

//HbS


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2008)

Or just don't come in here

//HbS


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 15, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Become a regular in that thread, because those are assumptions.



*@Mider T, Sin:* Believe me, I made a strong effort. 

When I was a noob to NF back in January, I was beyond happy when I accidentally found the Claymore thread. The thing was I rarely ventured beyond the Konoha Library back then. 

Anyways, I was just happy that I could share my passion for Claymore with other fans. 

But I hated how people were usually off-topic.

I mean come on...the Raki hate was WAYYYY over 9000 around March. And now...most of you can wait to get into his pants. Talk about bandwagon. I was one of the few that liked Raki because of the effort he made to make an emotional connection with Clare. 

And then there was people declaring themselves to be the strongest claymore in history. Then people started swapping ranks. It was cliquish. And boring. And useless unless you wanted to inflate your ego based on bullshit seniority. 

And of course, then there is the *worshiping* of the Claymores. Well that got blown to hell. Especially with the revelation of the continents with beings so powerful that it makes the Abysmal Ones look like puppets. 

So all in all, I avoid that thread for the better part of the month. I only go when a new chapter comes out and/or I am bored out of my month. 

---------------------------------------------

Now back to Soul Eater. 

Did anyone mention how GARRRRRRRR Kidd is...if not, I'd like to be the first person to do so (at least on this page).

-----------------------------------------------------------

EDIT: *@Sin:*

How did I know I was gonna get neg reped. And your neg rep is hella weak. It didn't even take off a full 100 points. That's surprising.

I do know what I am talking about and unlike you I do not kiss another person ass. I've seen most of the posts you make on that thread. I may not post much on that thread but I lurk on that thread. I go through lik 30-40 pages of BS in one sitting. 

And I get a good laugh out of it. 

BTW, I suggest you lose the Maddox-complex. 

If you don't know who that it...that tells me how big of an internet noob you are.


----------



## GaryDAI (Aug 15, 2008)

Don't worry Kidd will be alright.  Free can Ice his arm so it doesn't rot.  They just need to find someone to sew it back on though


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 15, 2008)

Sin said:


> @Stud_Muffin: tl;dr.



*@Sin:* idc; w/e.


----------



## Sin (Aug 15, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> *@Sin:* idc; w/e.


You're so cool  

 Anyways, I hope a scan comes out soon, I need to know more about Mosquito.


----------



## Zoe (Aug 15, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> but looking at things, next chapter will probably be maka/soul in the spot light.....finding/teaming up with chrona/rag? black stars fight ended at a cliff hanger, and this chapter was definitely wtf.



According to the preview at Gangan's site 
*Spoiler*: __ 



it will still be the Mosquito fight.


----------



## Sin (Aug 15, 2008)

Zoe said:


> According to the preview at Gangan's site
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


What preview?


----------



## Kakashisensay (Aug 15, 2008)

I highly doubt Free and Kidd just kinda dropped dead after that one.

I bet you Kidd will find some sort of goofy un-symmetrical aspect of Mosquito and end up beating him that way, probably tell Free to go find tower 2 or something.


----------



## Zoe (Aug 15, 2008)

Sin said:


> What preview?



Text only:


----------



## Sin (Aug 15, 2008)

Zoe said:


> Text only:


Oh D:

Thanks anyways


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 15, 2008)

Sin said:


> You're so cool



If you say so. 

But, once again, idc; w/e.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2008)

Zoe said:


> According to the preview at Gangan's site
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



that's good to hear, I'd like to at least get things somewhat levelled back up if not done completely rather than getting too bogged down with all our characters tangled up in combat


----------



## Sin (Aug 15, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> If you say so.
> 
> But, once again, idc; w/e.


It's okay, sarcasm is hard for some people D:

@Jio: Sure, but coming to a discussion thread yelling at people for spoiling you when you were looking for links (like many do) is what I find silly. You should look for links elsewhere, not in threads where you know people will be discussing the latest events.


----------



## GaryDAI (Aug 15, 2008)

I usually scroll through each page really fast.  The blue underlined link is easy to spot   Probably helps that I have signatures off


----------



## lizardo221 (Aug 15, 2008)

I thought several chapters are supposed to come out each month? And any idea when a scan/sub version will be made?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 16, 2008)

lizardo221 said:


> I thought several chapters are supposed to come out each month? And any idea when a scan/sub version will be made?



Raw only comes out once a month... And a chapter will come out when it comes out stfu and don't be impatient.



Jio said:


> :S the Avatar discussion thread is where I found the latest links to episodes. Some threads to get a bit stupid with the spam, I would rather the thread temporarily become inactive that people posting random pictures and stupidity it becomes like a FC.
> 
> That being said, I wonder if Medusa will take her daughters body.


Chrona is neither no boy nor girl right now since the gender hasn't been stated.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 16, 2008)

chrona is really trent reznor=complains all the time about a girl


----------



## lizardo221 (Aug 16, 2008)

You know spaZ, you don't act very nice (might explain your name). I'm preety sure I asked a fair question unwarented of a "stfu". I wasn't sure if it came out once a month with several chapters or just one.  I also wanted to know when a sub comes out because maybe some where out there on the web, there is a group that does the sub every time and I don't know about it (as good as your sub might be, I've seen other subs pop up sooner). I ask here on this forum since I guessed it was the right place to ask about the many workings involved in Soul Eater. Don't know if we got on the wrong foot or something but I try to know what goes on so my questions are rarely stupid or pointless and I should ony be called impatient if.....lets say I post 10 times saying "OMG WHERES THE SCAN". No need to get pissed?

As to chrona, if you read the manga you think girl but you think boy if its anime. We never really have goten a clear answer on this problem but my guess would be girl if I had to pick.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 16, 2008)

Instead of asking why don't you look on a site like mangahelpers or mangashare or something like that. And I'll be a dick all I want since its annoying when people ask if somethings out or when is it going to come out.


----------



## lizardo221 (Aug 16, 2008)

...I see reasoning may not do me much good. As to your first point, I don't go to those sites... I like this one beter (though you make me want to rethink that). Anywho, before this gets ugly, why not someone else with a smaller temper answer my question. I'm just dandy if for some unknown reason you dislike my questions but I go to this site to ask them, and that doesn't mean you need to respond to them or care.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 16, 2008)

Who knew the little monster can be ugly and bishie at the same time?


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 16, 2008)

Actually in the anime it has been confirmed that she is a girl....


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Actually in the anime it has been confirmed that she is a girl....


It actually depends on what sub you watch 

The latest episode refers to Chrona as a "he".

Until the manga confirms it, we still don't know.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 16, 2008)

kinda funny that chrono looks the way she does...I mean adult medusa is plan sexy and chrono (if she is a girl) is.....


----------



## Mullet_Power (Aug 16, 2008)

Sin said:


> Until the manga confirms it, we still don't know.



Huh I thought her gender was known since Medusa said she was her "daughter" is there something I am missing here? Was that a mistranslation? Sorry I only started reading the manga last month and have not followed any discussion on it.

Also she was wearing what was obviously a dress as a child so I pretty much accepted it all as confirmation that she was a girl.


----------



## Zoe (Aug 16, 2008)

That was a mistranslation.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 16, 2008)

nope I thouht Chrona was a girl too until I saw the anime and how much fuss people were putting up about Chrona's gender. Now im not sure.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Aug 16, 2008)

Zoe said:


> That was a mistranslation.



I see. Wow the part where Ragnorok was pulling up Chorna's clothes could be even weirder if Chrona is a guy .


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2008)

I thought there was an Author's note at the beginning of one chapter that called Chrona a female for sure.


----------



## Zoe (Aug 16, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I thought there was an Author's note at the beginning of one chapter that called Chrona a female for sure.



The official site specifically says that Chrona's gender is unknown.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2008)

lizardo221 said:


> ...I see reasoning may not do me much good. As to your first point, I don't go to those sites... I like this one beter (though you make me want to rethink that). Anywho, before this gets ugly, why not someone else with a smaller temper answer my question. I'm just dandy if for some unknown reason you dislike my questions but I go to this site to ask them, and that doesn't mean you need to respond to them or care.



 Those are manga sites, not forums.  You'll see if they're released or not immediately as soon as you get to the page.  He's getting mad because people who never post in the thread just pop in and ask a question that's been answered 50 or so times already.  It's easier to just check.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 16, 2008)

Zoe said:


> The official site specifically says that Chrona's gender is unknown.



hrm that's interesting to know, i hadn't realised that the gender naming was a mis-trans. It's pretty damn hard to work it out lol, so ambiguous.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 16, 2008)

Sin said:


> It's okay, sarcasm is hard for some people D:



Idiot. It's continuous bickering (or ass-kissing) like this that trashes the Claymore thread. 

If the moderators even bothered to edit that thread, it wouldn't even have 1/2 of the post count it has now.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 16, 2008)

Pretty much from chapter 23 and on it was never said what gender that Chrona was since both Nagumo and Zoe know how to translate lol.


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2008)

So, to spice things up, how do you guys think 400 Year Old Mosquito would fare against Stein+Spirit?

Honestly, we've never seen Stein move "lose-reaction" fast, so I'd give the edge to Mosquito, but iono.

@Stud_Muffin:  You're really entertaining.


----------



## dark0samurai (Aug 16, 2008)

@ stud: ROFLMAO!! xD


----------



## Yak (Aug 16, 2008)

Sin said:


> So, to spice things up, how do you guys think 400 Year Old Mosquito would fare against Stein+Spirit?
> 
> Honestly, we've never seen Stein move "lose-reaction" fast, so I'd give the edge to Mosquito, but iono.
> 
> @Stud_Muffin:  You're really entertaining.



Might just have been the massive surprise factor you pretty much have in every modern shonen manga at some point. Kid and Free didn't know what was coming at all, if they survive this and manage to continue the fight or have a rematch at some later date I doubt it would run like this again. 400yrs Mosquito hasn't shown much yet, we don't know how strong he really is or if he has just a very broken means of attack, his power didn't necessarily increase all that much.

I'd say Stein and Spirit have a good chance against him if they go serious from the start.


----------



## Zoe (Aug 16, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Pretty much from chapter 23 and on it was never said what gender that Chrona was since both Nagumo and Zoe know how to translate lol.



I did mess up with a pronoun once in one of my earlier translations, but that's because I didn't even realize the whole gender debate existed ;

I never would have mixed 'daughter' for 'child' though.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 16, 2008)

Yak said:


> Might just have been the massive surprise factor you pretty much have in every modern shonen manga at some point. Kid and Free didn't know what was coming at all, if they survive this and manage to continue the fight or have a rematch at some later date I doubt it would run like this again. 400yrs Mosquito hasn't shown much yet, we don't know how strong he really is or if he has just a very broken means of attack, his power didn't necessarily increase all that much.
> 
> I'd say Stein and Spirit have a good chance against him if they go serious from the start.



no way coul mosquito beat them. Mosquito workes for Archane who imo is weaker than medusa (prechibi) or at the very least not as intelligent as her younger sister. Stein handled medusa pretty well so I think it would be his win.


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> no way coul mosquito beat them. Mosquito workes for Archane who imo is weaker than medusa (prechibi) or at the very least not as intelligent as her younger sister. Stein handled medusa pretty well so I think it would be his win.


Err, Arachane is WAY stronger than Medusa.


----------



## RedRoninMan (Aug 16, 2008)

Archane is definetly stronger than medusa (although probably not nearly as crafty/smart as her).
Im still thinking though that mosquito is following her because her magic is what allows him to revert in age. I cant see how she could be more powerful than a guy who can pimp slap top tier characters in half.


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2008)

RedRoninMan said:


> Archane is definetly stronger than medusa (although probably not nearly as crafty/smart as her).
> Im still thinking though that mosquito is following her because her magic is what allows him to revert in age. I cant see how she could be more powerful than a guy who can pimp slap top tier characters in half.


Well, Kid is not exactly top tier.

Remember, he's still just a kid.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2008)

Maybe he may not be,  we don't know how Shinigami age in this series.


----------



## RedRoninMan (Aug 16, 2008)

Sin said:


> Well, Kid is not exactly top tier.
> 
> Remember, he's still just a kid.



Thats true.
Though, if he does have shingami powers we have yet to see them. He basically just sticks normal gunshots, his stance of sin judo attacks and death cannon is the only resonance move he has shown.
I'd be willing to bet he has some more, seeing as how maka has two and black*star has like a dozen.


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Maybe he may not be,  we don't know how Shinigami age in this series.


Well he's pretty much partnered up with Maka and B*S usually, so the gap can't be too large.


(This excludes current B*S who has leaped way above their level at this point.)


----------



## spaZ (Aug 16, 2008)

Didn't he say before he doesn't like to use his Shinigami powers and influence because it makes it look like hes cheating them or something like that?


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 16, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Didn't he say before he doesn't like to use his Shinigami powers and influence because it makes it look like hes cheating them or something like that?



I thought he just said he wanted to go through the training even though he didn't have to.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 16, 2008)

thats why I said "or at the very least not as intelligent as her younger sister" either way I don't Mosquito could win against stein and spirit


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2008)

Wonder if the third sister is someone like Kim's mother or Maka's mother....



Sin said:


> Well he's pretty much partnered up with Maka and B*S usually, so the gap can't be too large.
> 
> 
> (This excludes current B*S who has leaped way above their level at this point.)



I'm sorry, I should've said "We don't know at the rate Shinigami mature in Soul Eater"


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Wonder if the third sister is someone like Kim's mother or Maka's mother....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I should've said "We don't know at the rate Shinigami mature in Soul Eater"


I was too short on my post too 

I meant that regardless of Kid's age, his power level is still somewhere around Maka and B*S, because they get assigned to missions together.

Even if he is like 500 years old, his power level is still around Maka's and B*S's (again, excluding current B*S)


----------



## spaZ (Aug 16, 2008)

Thats just his power level as a Meister. We still don't know if he has shinigami powers other than brining out his skateboard.


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Thats just his power level as a Meister. We still don't know if he has shinigami powers other than brining out his skateboard.


Well of course, I'm going by what has been shown so far.

As of right now, Kid hasn't really separated himself from his team mates, so he can't really be considered "top tier".

Though given that B*S got a huge powerup recently (if he beats Mifune, he'll officially become "top tier"), it's a real possibility that Kidd will tap into his shinigami powers.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2008)

So all that will be left is for Maka to grow a chest and perfect resonance with Soul  Besides getting him to be a death scythe.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 16, 2008)

Interesting. While we are on the topic of tiers...

Do you guys consider Chrona top tier???


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> Interesting. While we are on the topic of tiers...
> 
> Do you guys consider Chrona top tier???


No.

Anyone who can attack directly with soul waves completely rapes her.

Stein is a top tier, and he can EASILY take Chrona.

She's mid-tier, like Maka. Chrona's durability is great, but she's not quite there.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2008)

I wish we had a databook of some sort...


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 17, 2008)

Mider T said:


> *So all that will be left is for Maka to grow a chest *and perfect resonance with Soul  Besides getting him to be a death scythe.



I'm thinking timeskip.


----------



## Sin (Aug 17, 2008)

Older Kid and B*S = Epic epic epic.

A timeskip would be nice, but I don't really see one in the near future.


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 17, 2008)

Not soon, but I could still see one happening. That is Maka's only chance at getting a rack.


----------



## Sin (Aug 17, 2008)

It's also worth noting, regarding Chrona, that pre-advanced fey blade B*S could have taken her. And he certainly wasn't top tier.

So I guess that settles that.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 17, 2008)

Are you guys forgetting her fight against the insanity clown? She was the first out of them all pretty much to get a big power up, and she has only used it once. We really don't know how strong that power really is since it was only used once. But I wouldn't be surprised that the attack power is high up but the thing is to hit/mobility of it.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 17, 2008)

Gentleman said:


> I'm thinking timeskip.



that would be AWESOME. All the younger characters look to be about the same age. I wonder if Shibusen worked like a normal school, divided by age. I was thinking for a while it might be decided by the star level you were at.


----------



## Sin (Aug 17, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Are you guys forgetting her fight against the insanity clown? She was the first out of them all pretty much to get a big power up, and she has only used it once. We really don't know how strong that power really is since it was only used once. But I wouldn't be surprised that the attack power is high up but the thing is to hit/mobility of it.


I've mentioned this a couple of times. Maka's biggest problem, something that has been a consistent flaw for her, is the fact that she lacks the speed and mobility of the others.

Kid's speed and mobility are quite high, combined with his versatile attack style, and his death cannon for power when he needs it makes him extremely dangerous.

B*S has the greatest speed out of all of them, with his newest Shadow Star powers, he even surpasses Kid (at least, for now).

Maka, however, received a rather shitty powerup, another straight charge attack, a bigger version of witch hunter which addressed her flaws in no way.

She's the weakest of the trio because she's completely fucked against anyone with even medium-level speed and mobility.

I will say this though, in group fights, she's most likely the most useful. Because regardless of who she is paired up with, if her partner can create an opening, Maka can really use Warlock/Demon Hunter to its fullest.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 17, 2008)

Could they really pull a timeskip off?  I'm not putting it past them but it seems unlikely in the near future.

Though if they do I definitely see some romance starting with Black*Star/Tsubaki, though I hope they don't mess it up like Satan 666.


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a feeling that Maka is going to figure out newer ways to utilize her Demon Hunter, or maybe she'll train to be able to at least sustain it for a longer amount of time. So far she's only been able to maintain it for that one attack (although that may not be the case).I at least hope that's her first power up before getting some new weapon/attack. Maybe Maka should buff herself up, and become disgustingly fast and muscular, then she would be more useful. 

As for the timeskip, I think they could do it, but it wouldn't be soon. They'll have to close up a few more ends before they just skip to the future. The only reason I brought it up was because Mider T mentioned the rackage, and that's the only way that Maka could get any.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 17, 2008)

Maybe she just needs to eat more carbs?  More energy for running and fat to stack in the rack


----------



## spaZ (Aug 17, 2008)

@sin

Yeah I agree her powerup was pretty shitty if anything it just fixed her witch hunter. There is still a lot of room for those two to improve on though. They have courage on there side which in a way can be way stronger than insanity. Hell look at her soul when she found courage it was pretty big. 

A time skip huh?.... I haven't really seen a good one for a long time. If ohkubo does end up pulling a good one off than he might just be one of my favorite mangaka. But yeah a tim eskip would be awesome and it is possible right after this arc to. Like they beat Archane then end up breaking up for a bit and Medusa disapears for a bit and plans something then the battle against the Kishin and Medusa and her other sister starts. 

Though have any of you thought of what Medusa is planning? First she releases the Kishin, than she gets brew and talkings about something to kill the kishin? Than she suddenly gives brew to shibusen... Like what is she planning? This has to be one of the most messed up/confusing villians in a series that I have ever seen.


----------



## Tash (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh God, please no time-skip.

As it stands it would be completely pointless.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 17, 2008)

I kind of see one happening though. Since Soul and Maka are pretty much the main characters and I don't see them beating the kishin/medusa anytime soon.


----------



## NobodyMan (Aug 17, 2008)

A timeskip would be pretty cool actually, I'd love to see what each character would look like if they were older, Black*Star and Kid would look awesome, and Maka would be pretty hot, maybe with a rack as well. 

As for what Medusa is planning, I'm not so sure really, she kept mentioning making the world evolve and setting up new rules for it, so I'm guessing take over the world and rule over it as a god, and she's going through all of the trouble of giving brew to Shibusen and helping them to get rid of all her obstacles. After she defeated Arachine, she would probably turn on Shibusen if she had the chance. I don't know why she wants to kill Asura however, so I'm not sure what kind of crazy plan she's up to.


----------



## Sin (Aug 17, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I kind of see one happening though. Since Soul and Maka are pretty much the main characters and I don't see them beating the kishin/medusa anytime soon.


That's the great thing about SE though. It doesn't focus on just one character. All three of the meisters have their moments, and they all equally impact the plot.

Also, on the timeskip thing. If ever, it would be possible right after this current arc. Shinigami mentioned the Kishin wouldn't make a move because he's afraid. However, if say, a year or two were to pass the Kishin would not only influence others more and more with his insanity, but become able to make his move.

It all depends on how this arc ends.


----------



## neostar8710 (Aug 17, 2008)

I didn't really realize that Maka was the main character till I started watching the anime and this is the first manga where I really do NOT like the main character.  I LOVE black star, he is THE MAN!  He is the ninja naruto WISHES he could be


----------



## NobodyMan (Aug 17, 2008)

Heh, yeah, the thing that I like most about Soul Eater, other than it's awesome style, would be the characters, I basically like all of the characters in the series, a rare feat. There's not a single character I dislike, as each has their own quirks and good qualities, and their designs are wicked. 

Also, I want to know more about the mysterious bear and the mysterious monkey, hopefully they'll show up in the next few chapters.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 17, 2008)

Maka isn't really the main character though... It's soul, hence the name Soul Eater.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 17, 2008)

neostar8710 said:


> I didn't really realize that Maka was the main character till I started watching the anime and this is the first manga where I really do NOT like the main character.  I LOVE black star, he is THE MAN!  He is the ninja naruto WISHES he could be



dude makas awesome  

All 3 miesters share the role i think of main character.
soul will play the biggest part in the end though.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 17, 2008)

^ I'd agree with that, the three characters we had for the three introductory chapters are the main character group, they all get their own little arcs really.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 17, 2008)

_IF_ there were a timeskip, i think it would be interesting to see the arc after thius, being shibusen just getting an ass spanking by kishin, medusa, and whomever else having shinigami die, then we get to see everyone grow up.  

as far as maka goes, even though she doesn't have the speed as the others, you gotta understand, that's not where she's ever going to excel or need to. She will be the ONLY one in the world to have soul perception that negates soul protect, and whatever else may come with it. I don't think her speed will ever increase, just her reaction time/agility. She'll be able to sense that little twitch in her opponents soul and react to it right away

Soul obviously has his Piano and the Black blood. So it'll be interesting to see what Soul evolves to.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 17, 2008)

Tis monthly.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 17, 2008)

52 newest chapter. Google it for fuck sakes.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 17, 2008)

we need to have somethiung in the first post, so people stop asking the same question every single page in this thread................seriously with as many times as it's asked an answered in each page, it can't be that hard to click one or two pages. don't be lazy people.

someone was talking about a data book before, there isn't one, but there is:
op song and both ed songs are out 
fan book
character song cd
drama cd
misc toys
misc fashion

coming soon-DVD1, OST, character song cd 2 and 3


----------



## Sin (Aug 17, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> _IF_ there were a timeskip, i think it would be interesting to see the arc after thius, being shibusen just getting an ass spanking by kishin, medusa, and whomever else having shinigami die, then we get to see everyone grow up.
> 
> as far as maka goes, even though she doesn't have the speed as the others, you gotta understand, that's not where she's ever going to excel or need to. She will be the ONLY one in the world to have soul perception that negates soul protect, and whatever else may come with it. I don't think her speed will ever increase, just her reaction time/agility. She'll be able to sense that little twitch in her opponents soul and react to it right away
> 
> Soul obviously has his Piano and the Black blood. So it'll be interesting to see what Soul evolves to.


Like I said, Maka is a different type of fighter, but her lack of decent speed IS a big flaw.

She, at the moment, would get raped by Kidd and B*S because they can out maneuver her without much difficulty.

Even if she becomes specialized in "Witch Hunting" (which would make sense), she would still end up the weakest of the three, unless she can fix her major flaw.

We saw it clearly against Medusa's Vector Arrows, while Kid and B*S were able to escape them without much effort, Maka could have died.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 17, 2008)

i still don't think she needs to really adjust her speed. during the -fight to the death- arc they were just trying to get past medusa and nothing more. so of course the speed boys were going to do it with ease.

It seems you understand she's a different type, but you still seem biased on speed. how do you think blackstar would have handled the clown? He seem to be letting the insanity take over him, until kidd finally skullfucked him with his foot. Or blackstar against free? granted he can put some kind of damage on him, but free only seemed to be concerned with makas witch hunter(i.e. putting up his wolf tail and having it cut through). 

Medusa and Stein aren't speed types and they're both monsters. And look at the other death scythes as well. lack of decent speed....she's obviously fast enough to stay alive, and that seems to count for something  heh

ookubo is obviously going to give her something so she doesn't need the speed upgrade(black blood control?)


----------



## Sin (Aug 17, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> i still don't think she needs to really adjust her speed. during the -fight to the death- arc they were just trying to get past medusa and nothing more. so of course the speed boys were going to do it with ease.
> 
> It seems you understand she's a different type, but you still seem biased on speed. how do you think blackstar would have handled the clown? He seem to be letting the insanity take over him, until kidd finally skullfucked him with his foot. Or blackstar against free? granted he can put some kind of damage on him, but free only seemed to be concerned with makas witch hunter(i.e. putting up his wolf tail and having it cut through).
> 
> ...


The thing that separates Medusa and Stein from Maka is, they're very mobile. Their attacks are all versatile and give them mobility. They're both also faster than Maka.

Maka's two "strong" attacks, are large, slow one hits. That's useless against someone like Mosquito who can move quickly, or anyone with decent speed.

Of course, Maka has an edge against bigger opponents, though that still only applies to B*S. Also, B*S in Shadow Star mode is almost untouchable. 

We still don't know how much power the big blade has, but his little kunai makes him untouchable to large opponents, because they're that much slower than him.

If Mifune couldn't touch B*S in Shadow Star, very few can.

Maka has more raw power than B*S, sure, but power without being able to connect is useless. You said what would B*S do against Free, what would Maka do against Mosquito? What would Maka do against Mifune? What would Maka do against Stein even.

None of those people are slow enough to get hit by Warlock/Demon Hunter, and they're also not immortal (which is the only reason B*S loses to Free anyways).

For the record, I'm not saying she's weak, I'm saying, she's weak*er* than the other two.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 17, 2008)

mosquito-she would sense his soul, then run away 

mifune-he would just give her candy

stein-it would be funny to see him try and catch majin-gari 

maka definitely needs more in her arsenal though, soemthing to counter the speed freaks. besides speed, have any other thoughts?


----------



## Sin (Aug 17, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> mosquito-she would sense his soul, then run away
> 
> mifune-he would just give her candy
> 
> ...


That's kind of my point. I may have overfocused on speed 

She doesn't need to become as fast as B*S to compete, she just needs a way to be able to attack without swinging around something 3 or 4 times her size.

Maybe a small scale witch hunter that she can fire off in succession, and quickly. Or some sort of spinning technique that covers a radius around her. 

Anything that she can use either, while on the move, or to stop her opponent's movements.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 17, 2008)

Maka fast enough to keep herself alive. Honestly speed hasn't played a significant factor in 1/10th of the fights in Soul Eater, as oppose to Naruto or other manga where speed generally decides 1/2 to 1/3 of the out come of fights. Maka not being able to speed blitz doesn't really make her that weak in comparison to Kid or Black Star, to be honest Black Star nor Kid has never won a fight due to speed blitzing. 

And besides who wants to get in close range of Maka and ubered-Soul? Make fun of her wide and "slow" attack arc has you may, we will see how many people is willing to get in Maka face when she starts fighting in the next few chapters. You know Maka still has insane Maka mode........................................................................................................

We have to see the next new chapter before we determine how effective is Mosquito speed blitz.


----------



## Sin (Aug 17, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Maka fast enough to keep herself alive. Honestly speed hasn't played a significant factor in 1/10th of the fights in Soul Eater, as oppose to Naruto or other manga where speed generally decides 1/2 to 1/3 of the out come of fights. Maka not being able to speed blitz doesn't really make her that weak in comparison to Kid or Black Star, to be honest Black Star nor Kid has never won a fight due to speed blitzing.
> 
> And besides who wants to get in close range of Maka and ubered-Soul? Make fun of her wide and "slow" attack arc has you may, we will see how many people is willing to get in Maka face when she starts fighting in the next few chapters. You know Maka still has insane Maka mode........................................................................................................
> 
> We have to see the next new chapter before we determine how effective is Mosquito speed blitz.


It's not just about "speed blitz" that's not what I'm talking about. Speed and mobility play huge parts in fights regardless of the manga. For example, B*S would have never been able to get a hit on Mifune without being able to use Shadow Star, and Kid's ability to move around while attacking proved extremely useful in both his recent fight against mosquito, and his little encounter with Chrona.

Obviously "speed blitzing" isn't something the mangaka likes to do, but speed and mobility still impact fights a lot. Also, as far as getting within Maka's range, I'm sure Stein, Kid, B*S, Mifune, Mosquito, hell, even Free, wouldn't mind. They can all dodge or stop her attacks because they are much more mobile and have a greater speed than her.

Regardless of how much of a Maka fan you are, you have to admit that the girl lacks variety and mobility when it comes to her attack style. Hopefully that'll get fixed, or she'll be able to use Black Blood. If she can use Black Blood to protect herself, she can become a "tank" and not really be bothered by a lack of speed.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 17, 2008)

It depends on the opponent to though. Like Mifune and Mosquito both have a lot of speed but if Maka went up against someone like Eureka than she wouldn't need speed.


----------



## Sin (Aug 17, 2008)

spaZ said:


> It depends on the opponent to though. Like Mifune and Mosquito both have a lot of speed but if Maka went up against someone like Eureka than she wouldn't need speed.


Well obviously, but I restate, my original argument is "Maka is not weak, but she is weak*er* than Kid or B*S."

She can win fights, no doubt, but when it comes to the trio, she's behind Kid and B*S in terms of power. She pretty much has been for a while now.

She has one big flaw, and if she can address it, she can catch up quickly. She already has the raw power, all she needs now is a way to use that power besides a big slow direct hit.


----------



## Cold (Aug 17, 2008)

I doubt Maka ever gets a significant speed increase or a different type of attack.  She and Soul may get better at controlling black blood mode, but base Maka is probably only going to enhance her sensing abilities.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 17, 2008)

Probably won't be long till she learns how to sense witches.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 17, 2008)

^^^ which is when Medusa will attempt to kill her.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 17, 2008)

I think the 3rd sister is the most dangerous

Or she could be the cutest (a Yukina from Yuyu Hakusho) type person.


----------



## Cold (Aug 17, 2008)

I wonder what animal or insect she'll be based off of.


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 17, 2008)

I was thinking an octopus at first, but then I thought that'd be too much like the little mermaid. Plus the 8 limbed witch was already done with Arachne. Now I'm thinking it ends up being like a raven or some type of bird. I'm really not too sure.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 17, 2008)

Well what's a pattern of a snake, spider, ____?


----------



## Cold (Aug 17, 2008)

I was thinking something poisonous, like a scorpion.  A bird like a raven could work as well though.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 17, 2008)

or the third sister is jsut flat out dead, since arachne was pissed that the only person who ditched out on her with the battle against shinigami was medusa, and arachne only got away cause she had to obliterate her soul into little spiders.

hmmmm, black star and mifune coming to kidd/free rescue?


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 17, 2008)

Cold said:


> I was thinking something poisonous, like a scorpion.  A bird like a raven could work as well though.



A scorpion makes more sense to me. If you have a *S*pider and a *S*nake then a *S*corpion could fit very well. Plus all three of them can be poisonous.


----------



## NobodyMan (Aug 17, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> or the third sister is jsut flat out dead, since arachne was pissed that the only person who ditched out on her with the battle against shinigami was medusa, and arachne only got away cause she had to obliterate her soul into little spiders.
> 
> hmmmm, black star and mifune coming to kidd/free rescue?


Hmmm, I think that Kid should figure out a way to defeat Mosquito on his own, if Black*Star all of a sudden came to his rescue, it would kind of demean his character for me, he's a shinigami afterall. Besides, i don't think Mifune will switch sides just yet. I love B*S, but he's not the strongest character in the manga (yet ). I think Kid and free will be able to defeat Mosquito in the end. 

I'm starting to think the last gorgon sister is a scorpion as well, unless she's already dead.


----------



## Sin (Aug 17, 2008)

We need more of this: Computer and lighting From Kid.

Like Maka said, he's usually low key, but he's still a shinigami damn it.

Let's see some Shinigami arts.


----------



## Shadowace (Aug 17, 2008)

Sin said:


> We need more of this: Ian Fenette From Kid.
> 
> Like Maka said, he's usually low key, but he's still a shinigami damn it.
> 
> Let's see some Shinigami arts.



Ya i was really hopping he was going to kick major ass, but he still has a chance here and do something crazy.


----------



## Sin (Aug 18, 2008)

I just saw something extremely interesting while re-reading Chp 51.

*My Anime Collections*

"Regeneration magic is my magical forte"

Maybe Kid won't recover his arm himself afterall.


----------



## GaryDAI (Aug 18, 2008)

Sexual healing 

Sorry... Can't get the evil Kim out of my head


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2008)

evil Kim xD

I guess she could be brought in to help Kid, it depends somewhat on whether a) they find themselves near the fight or b) whether the fight is now over and they'll heal him up later.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow, I guess I missed the part where Kid's arm went flying.


----------



## Felix (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes I didn't notice the arm flying at first as well
And Freed was cut in half


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you, Spaz <3


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 18, 2008)

Speaking of the third sister, have we even seen her yet???

I don't recall seeing her but then again I read like 40 chapters in one day. So I might have missed it.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2008)

No, we've also not seen Maka's mother


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2008)

Mider T said:


> No, we've also not seen Maka's mother



do not put such outrageous thoughts into my head >___<


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2008)

You made the connections in your head, I'm just saying


----------



## Cold (Aug 18, 2008)

Maka's mom being a witch would be pretty cool 

She might get some nice upgrades in that deal


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 18, 2008)

Ahhh...Maka's mother being the third sister...what an intriguing/amusing thought 

That would make for quite the twist. I wonder what Maka would think of her mother and father


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 18, 2008)

Well that would explain why Daddy always cheats...........

In that regard, Kidd seems to practice his own variant of Gun Kata.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 18, 2008)

epic chapter is epic

Kidd lost an arm  there going to need some major help to win against him


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> epic chapter is epic
> 
> Kidd lost an arm  there going to need some major help to win against him



Hrm I'm not sure they'll need help, I think they were somewhat stunned by the change and subsequent improvement in ability. I think it's time we saw just what Kid, as shinigami's son can really do rather than getting someone else to help him out.


----------



## NobodyMan (Aug 18, 2008)

Just read the chapter. Holy shit. 

That was epic. 

the Kid-Free team-up made mince meat of Mosquito...from 200 years ago.

Then comes the Mosquito from 400 years ago (which might I add, is awesome) and he destroys Free (though he's not dead since he's immortal) and cripples Kid. In less than a second.

Wow. 

Wonder how Kid's gonna react when he realizes that his symmetry has been ruined. 

He'll either go into the I'm-gonna-kill-you mode, or ask Mosquto to slice off his other arm, to make it symmetric.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 18, 2008)

Death the Kid and Free team up was awesome


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 18, 2008)

I really hope Kid really didn't lose his arm.


----------



## Proxy (Aug 18, 2008)

That was an awesome team up. It's good to see Free using his abilities logically, unlike his match with Maka/Soul. Still, seeing what happened to them after he reverted to that form (looks cool, imo) makes me wonder about the outcome. They've used their strongest techniques, assuming they weren't holding back. 

To see Kid lose an arm, the first thing I thought about was symmetry, but someone beat me to it 

Being Shinigami's son, would that have any effect on his body such that an injury of that nature isn't permanent?

Also, Eibon's appearance has me wondering. What's his purpose here? He seems to be on Arachne's side, so how will this play out?


----------



## Cold (Aug 18, 2008)

Kid being a death god and all, you'd think he'd be immortal as well.  Well, I at least hope he can do something about his condition


----------



## Sin (Aug 18, 2008)

Liz and Patty are officially lesbians 

How could they not be lovestruck by Vampire Mosquito 

Also, I lul'd "Try to last at least 4 seconds" pek

600 or 800 ver would be impossible.


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 18, 2008)

Liz is not a lesbian, she's had too many sensual nights w/ me to prove otherwise 

Also, I doubt they even know they're dying, yet, haha.


----------



## NobodyMan (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention Ebion. :sweat

I'm likin' his design, and I'm also interested in why he's on Arachne's side (if he is on her side).

and concerning Liz and Patty's sexual orientation, I think they're straight, They were fawning over Giriko when they met him. I guess they just like their men more ruggid. 

Though I think they might have a thing for Kid as well.  

At least I wish they did...


----------



## Moon (Aug 18, 2008)

Extreamly awesome chapter, Soul Eater has yet to disappoint me and I don't think I've ever like 52 chapters of any manga, much less in a row 

If Kidd does ask for his other arm to be cut off that'd be freaking epic. Love how the writer is still being very original in character designs and plot progression.


----------



## Tash (Aug 18, 2008)

Here's an interesting situation, give up his arm to keep his symmetry, or keep it so he can at least fight back with one of his guns.


----------



## Proxy (Aug 18, 2008)

Eibon does look kick ass. Hopefully his power rivals that of Arachne's/Shinigami's.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 18, 2008)

Well he did create brew. And kid still has brew on him, so he might actually use it for next chapter.


----------



## Moon (Aug 18, 2008)

Gotta love how we are more focused on his symmetry rather than the fact he just lost a major appendage and could die of bleeding


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 19, 2008)

Well he's not going to die here (hopefully ). And considering it IS Kid, he'd make a bigger deal about not being symmetrical than actually losing his arm too. Eibon seems cool and all, but now he still seems like Arachne's follower which makes him seem kind of lame, but of course he could come out and either betray her and join a different side or easily just continue on after her defeat. I hope he's a bad ass in battle.


----------



## Tash (Aug 19, 2008)

It's pretty clear that he's not gonna die.


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 19, 2008)

It wouldn't surprise me if Eibon is hteo ne pulling the strings, and Arachne is just his pawn.


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 19, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised by that one either. I just really hope he doesn't turn out to disappoint an be a pawn to Arachne. That just doesn't seem right for someone who seemed to receive so much hype. I wonder if he uses the same magic as Mosquito to stay young. If that is the case I'd imagine that Mosquito's is weaker in that he can't stay in his prime 400 year old form for an extended amount of time while Eibon can probably last in his prime for a long time.


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, Eibon makes demon tools, used to fight alongside Shinigami, etc... I doubt he's just a puppet.


----------



## neostar8710 (Aug 19, 2008)

This is a dumb question, but what EXACTLY is brew? does it reverse time or what?


----------



## EdgeoO (Aug 19, 2008)

The amount of spoilers in this thread is terrible ;O!


----------



## spaZ (Aug 19, 2008)

There are no spoilers since the chapters out... 

We don't know what brew is, we have never seen it used or anything.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Aug 19, 2008)

52 was amazing


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

Soul Vibe said:


> 52 was amazing



That it was :3

Kid exploding in rage that his symmetry has been disrupted would be epic, an explosion of fury tapping into his shinigami abilities.

that or he'll get depressed because it's his own symmetry ><


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 19, 2008)

I like how Mosquito's final form actually looks non-retarded.

And that chapter was great. I'm curious who will fight Chainsaw-man though.


----------



## Tash (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't dislike his new form, it's pretty bland compared to the others though.


----------



## RedRoninMan (Aug 19, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> And that chapter was great. I'm curious who will fight Chainsaw-man though.



Kilik seems like a good option, ecspecially since he still has some of Medusa's magic on him. 
Hopefully Justin will be the one to kill him though, they sorta have the whole rivalry thing going.
Having somebody else kill him would be like having Maka run outside and finish off Mifune.


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 19, 2008)

Free is absolute win


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 19, 2008)

Maka gets a REMATCH!!!


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 19, 2008)

As I was reading chapter 52, two things stood out to me...

First, Mosquito's 400 year old form reminds me of Tyki Mikk from D. Gray-Man. In fact, the top panel of this page ( the range of which you are seriously underestimating) reminded me of when Tyki used the Tease. 

Second, Eibon looks like a character from the game Nintendo DS "The World Ends With You." 

Appearances aside, I can't wait to see this chapter be animated. It'll be GARRR!!!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> I like how Mosquito's final form actually looks non-retarded.



damn right lol, the progression he went through made the think uh oh...xD



RedRoninMan said:


> Kilik seems like a good option, ecspecially since he still has some of Medusa's magic on him.
> Hopefully Justin will be the one to kill him though, they sorta have the whole rivalry thing going



I'm kinda hoping Justin is out there somewhere in reserve ready to bust in and finish up that fight >_<


----------



## spaZ (Aug 19, 2008)

Haha no problem.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks spaz, been waiting on that :3

never realised that guy was eibon lolol


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 19, 2008)

not sure if anyone saw this gangan or if i took pics of a certain page, but there is a guy IDDENTICAL to eibon, but for the video game they're calling him grimoire. he has the same tattoos on the left arm, the book at his hip, and the hat. kinda odd. but it's probably his first name, as it would coincide......any thoughts?


----------



## NobodyMan (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks spaZ, the quality's great! I like the translation better as well.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 19, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> not sure if anyone saw this gangan or if i took pics of a certain page, but there is a guy IDDENTICAL to eibon, but for the video game they're calling him grimoire. he has the same tattoos on the left arm, the book at his hip, and the hat. kinda odd. but it's probably his first name, as it would coincide......any thoughts?



Well the only way for them to get that design was from Ohkubo so that probably is his first name I would imagine.



NobodyMan said:


> Thanks spaZ, the quality's great! I like the translation better as well.



Glad I could do good.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> not sure if anyone saw this gangan or if i took pics of a certain page, but there is a guy IDDENTICAL to eibon, but for the video game they're calling him grimoire. he has the same tattoos on the left arm, the book at his hip, and the hat. kinda odd. but it's probably his first name, as it would coincide......any thoughts?



hrm well that's quite interesting o-o

I've been pondering more and more about eibon lately ><


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 19, 2008)

Like Iijyanaika said, Eibon does in fact look like a video game character. 

I said that on the previous page but no one commented on it... 

EDIT: In fact, Eibon looks like a Square Enix creation.


----------



## Tash (Aug 19, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> Like Iijyanaika said, Eibon does in fact look like a video game character.
> 
> I said that on the previous page but no one commented on it...
> 
> EDIT: In fact, Eibon looks like a Square Enix creation.



Isn't GanGan owned by Square Enix or some shit like that?


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 19, 2008)

he's in the soul eater video game, guess i should have been specific


----------



## NobodyMan (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah, He's on the game's official website here 

I like his color scheme.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 19, 2008)

Yup thats Eibon alright.


----------



## Zoe (Aug 20, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> he's in the soul eater video game, guess i should have been specific



Aw crap, that means the game's gonna be canon.

Edit: the site says he's an original character for the game though :\ (designed by Ohkubo)

Edit2: the site also shows a ? mark where it's supposed to indicate whether he's an ally or enemy...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 20, 2008)

Square Enix. 

I guess my suspicions were right. Eibon's character design was suspect.

*@NobodyMan:* Thanks for the link.

EDIT: I wonder who the guy with the blue hair and the chainsaw/sword is???


----------



## Zoe (Aug 20, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> Square Enix.
> 
> I guess my suspicions were right. Eibon's character design was suspect.



He was still designed by Ohkubo along with Kill Bill and Nals.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 20, 2008)

i'm wondering if the video games will be canon like the drama cd. one of those side extracurricular activities.

zoe-have you listened to it yet?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 20, 2008)

Hmm this kind of reminds of me the dgrayman anime with lulubell and than her being intorduced in the manga later on. (her human form atleast not the cat.)


----------



## Zoe (Aug 20, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> i'm wondering if the video games will be canon like the drama cd. one of those side extracurricular activities.
> 
> zoe-have you listened to it yet?



Oh, it was canon?  I did listen to it, but not closely.  Maybe I'll give it another listen at work tomorrow...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 20, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Hmm this kind of reminds of me the dgrayman anime with lulubell and than her being intorduced in the manga later on. (her human form atleast not the cat.)



That's a possibility. Good point. I never considered it...

But yeah, once again...who is the dude wearing the straight-jacket?, with a belt in his neck and his right arm, holding the saber???

I can't read Japanese. But I am learning.


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 20, 2008)

They're probably game original enemies... looks like there's three of them.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 20, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> They're probably game original enemies... looks like there's three of them.



Darn. I was hoping that he would be more than just an exclusive video game character.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 20, 2008)

Zoe said:


> Oh, it was canon?  I did listen to it, but not closely.  Maybe I'll give it another listen at work tomorrow...



canon in the sense that it easily fit into the story line prior to the -fight to the death- arc.  i haven't listened to it in awhile either, so i wonder if there were any references to anything *possible*


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2008)

do we think eibon could possibly be an ex meister or ex weapon?


----------



## korican04 (Aug 20, 2008)

Freaking dracula up in here. Apparently bats turn into mosquitos after 400 years...bloodsuckers.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2008)

korican04 said:


> Freaking dracula up in here. Apparently bats turn into mosquitos after 400 years...bloodsuckers.



lol, I'd be amused if he had another bloodsucking form xD


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm all late about it, but which chapter was Mosquito's first appearance?  He was just too bas ass in the latest chapter =)


----------



## spaZ (Aug 20, 2008)

Chapter 26 was when he was first introduced.


----------



## Sin (Aug 21, 2008)

So does anyone think we'll see any more of Shinigami's old 8 warriors? It'd be interesting if Asura found and gathered them.

They should be around Stein+Spirit's level if not much higher.


----------



## NobodyMan (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah, I think we shall see some of them in future arcs. I don't doubt that the insanity wavelength Asura emits drives a few of them crazy and they join him, or something like that. 

They have to be pretty damn powerful.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 21, 2008)

I want to see them but since Asura was already said to be the strongest out of all of them im not in a hurry.


----------



## Sin (Aug 21, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> I want to see them but since Asura was already said to be the strongest out of all of them im not in a hurry.


Considering how only Shinigami is strong enough to even stand up to Asura (and that was when Asura had just awakened, he's bound to get stronger as he feeds and grows), the other warriors could serve as opponents for the Death Scythes/Older Tecnitians.

We need more Tecnitians, atm, we only have Sid and Stein.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 21, 2008)

ashura also has the black blood ver 3 in him. shinigami was able to rip his skin off before and wrap him up in tea bag. so this black blood is giving him some good vibrations. 

i wonder since arachnes magic has come full circle now, will she go through a design change.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2008)

Sin said:


> Considering how only Shinigami is strong enough to even stand up to Asura (and that was when Asura had just awakened, he's bound to get stronger as he feeds and grows), the other warriors could serve as opponents for the Death Scythes/Older Tecnitians.
> 
> We need more Tecnitians, atm, we only have Sid and Stein.



Man I so agree on this post, the other warriors are definately needed as a foil to the kishin and to create interest for some of the other characters in just who they can pair up with in a fight.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 21, 2008)

For all we know they could be dead though. The only people that we have seen that have lived extremely long lives are witches, some weapons, kishin, and shinigami, also Eibon.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2008)

that's quite a few people really that have lived somewhat long lives xD I think really they are sort of just hanging there and can be brought in or left out as the plot demands heh


----------



## BVB (Aug 21, 2008)

Is this manga worth the time to read it?


----------



## BVB (Aug 21, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> ^You're asking that question in a thread that's devoted to Soul Eater manga?  Like what do you think the answer will be?



where else should i ask?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2008)

Karotte said:


> where else should i ask?



The answer is going to be a resounding "yes" if you ask here. It's minus any filler so it's all good


----------



## BVB (Aug 21, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> The answer is going to be a resounding "yes" if you ask here. It's minus any filler so it's all good



ok, thanks, i'll give it a try


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2008)

Karotte said:


> Is this manga worth the time to read it?



yes, given that I share a couple of common series with you, I believe you'll enjoy it :3


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm finally catching up on this series. Chapter 37 right now. And I love it pek


----------



## GaryDAI (Aug 21, 2008)

Well I was catching up to Code Geass yesterday.  I got up to the Tianzi episode.  Loli's filled my mind and the pedobear showed up.  

Suddenly I remembered that Soul Eater had a pedobear too   Maybe him and his monkey could help Kidd/Free out


----------



## spaZ (Aug 21, 2008)

Ohh yeah I forgot all about those two. I wonder when they are going to show up, probably soon I think since this arc is getting close to finishing especially with everyone fight right now. Though Justin should of come to fight against chainsaw guy.


----------



## Purewrath (Aug 21, 2008)

I cant wait to see what the deal with the bear deathsycthe is, i hope he comes to fight mosquito since he seems to over powered now


----------



## Kek (Aug 21, 2008)

Just finished chapter 32.

chronaaaa


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2008)

ah, first time reader eh?


----------



## Kek (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes. And she's my favorite character too. Innocence cut down in it's prime.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 21, 2008)

I re-read/watched the whole series and now everything makes sense.

Except for that clown.


----------



## Kira-chan (Aug 21, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> I re-read/watched the whole series and now everything makes sense.
> 
> Except for that clown.


I think the clown was supposed to be a physical manifestation of madness itself, which has been steadily growing since Asura's release.


----------



## Sin (Aug 21, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> I re-read/watched the whole series and now everything makes sense.
> 
> Except for that clown.


Clown is filler


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 21, 2008)

Yo...nice sig.

I really need to start watching the anime.


----------



## Kek (Aug 21, 2008)

Just wondering, Is there any word on how long Soul Eater will last?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 21, 2008)

^ No.  But I'm not expecting it to end anytime soon (at least not without a time-skip)


----------



## Sin (Aug 21, 2008)

Even after this current arc, there's an entire Kishin arc to go through, and after that, who knows.

With a series like this, there's endless possibilities.

Adding to the fact that it's monthly, this has quite a few years left.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 22, 2008)

Sin said:


> Even after this current arc, there's an entire Kishin arc to go through, and after that, who knows.
> 
> With a series like this, there's endless possibilities.
> 
> Adding to the fact that it's monthly, this has quite a few years left.



yup, we've in all likelihood got the third sister to be revealed and tied into things as well as the kishin and a host of other potential plotlines.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 22, 2008)

2 of my favorite manga are monthly and the authors have both said they're in the final arcs, it's been 2 years since those announcements. Soul Eater has awhile........awhile

i'm just glad the manga gets released every 4 months, as opposed to the other 2 which are every 6 months. bleh.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 22, 2008)

So, does anyone else think Mosquito's comments make no sense? He said his 100 year old form was the strongest and his 200 year old form was the fastest. So, how the hell is his 400 year old form stronger and faster than the two?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 22, 2008)

I assumed he meant "So far..."

lol author and overbearing mystery


----------



## Kek (Aug 22, 2008)

Maybe his 400 year version is when he was sexiest. And in reality, he hasn't gotten any faster or stronger. Its just that Kidd and Free are so mesmerized by his sexy bod that they can't concentrate on the battle.


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 22, 2008)

He hasn't necessarily increased in strength, this is just the first time he's landed a blow on them... b/c he's teleporting, which isn't necessarily fast, just cheap.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 22, 2008)

Kek said:


> Maybe his 400 year version is when he was sexiest. And in reality, he hasn't gotten any faster or stronger. Its just that Kidd and Free are so mesmerized by his sexy bod that they can't concentrate on the battle.



....this makes sense


----------



## Kek (Aug 23, 2008)

Just caught up, and now I gotta survive this cliffhanger for a month. 

But now I'm in love with OxKim. pek


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2008)

OxKim ><

Ox is so funny, I lol'd when he tore out his hair...and when Kim promptly restored it post fight.


----------



## Kepa (Aug 23, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> So, does anyone else think Mosquito's comments make no sense? He said his 100 year old form was the strongest and his 200 year old form was the fastest. So, how the hell is his 400 year old form stronger and faster than the two?


his 100 year old form is when his physical body was strongest, 200 years ago he could move faster... but 400 years ago he was able to use magic to teleport and cut through flesh like it's butter.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Magic? No... no where did he say anything about magic...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 23, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> So, does anyone else think Mosquito's comments make no sense? He said his 100 year old form was the strongest and his 200 year old form was the fastest. So, how the hell is his 400 year old form stronger and faster than the two?


That was "toughest" , not "strongest". And 400 year old form is definitely not toughest. Also, it`s not the fastest - bat teleportation doesn`t count.

What the hell, Mosquito doesn`t use magic. He`s a wampire, not a wizard/warlock/sorcerer/witch ()

//HbS


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2008)

yeah i don't really see the magic thing, more a sort of intrinsic vampire ability.


----------



## Kepa (Aug 23, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> yeah i don't really see the magic thing, more a sort of intrinsic vampire ability.


yeah, I simply call everything not natural/physical magic...seeing as how magic is a rather undefined term I don't see what the fuzz is about. The dude can teleport and change his body into batthingies that can cut through flesh, to me it's the same as being able to change your fist into an ice pillar or shoot fire from your mouth.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 23, 2008)

In Soul Eater, magic is something you start with _animal animals animal animals_ 

//HbS


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 23, 2008)

He said 200 years ago his NOSE was the fastest........................................


----------



## Moon (Aug 23, 2008)

I think the exact term was toughest, which showed in his tank like armored body. His skin was tougher then, I doubt he has much defensive powers in this form other than teleportation. The speed thing I guess is based on wiether you figure teleportation as speed and if he really meant his nose and not himself.


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

Kid noted that Mosquito's soul was becoming huge when he went into 400, and so far, it's been bigger soul -> more power, so we can only assume those comments Mosquito makes refers to separate abilities.

100 Years is the toughest, because his defense was highest.
200 Years his NOSE was at its peak, the fastest its ever been
400 Years he just rapes


----------



## Kepa (Aug 24, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> In Soul Eater, magic is something you start with _animal animals animal animals_
> 
> //HbS


bats are animals last time I checked....
and so is a mosquito


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 24, 2008)

Kepa said:


> bats are animals last time I checked....
> and so is a mosquito


We didn`t see Mosquito singing "Bat Bats Bat Bats", did we? Or any other animal? No.... we didn`t.

//HbS


----------



## Kepa (Aug 24, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> We didn`t see Mosquito singing "Bat Bats Bat Bats", did we? Or any other animal? No.... we didn`t.
> 
> //HbS


we also don't see the immortal guy sing "wolf wolf wolf" before his attacks, even though we definetaly know his ice attacks are magic based?


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 24, 2008)

He usually does use the wolf wolves incantation at least once at the beginning of each fight.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 24, 2008)

Kepa said:


> we also don't see the immortal guy sing "wolf wolf wolf" before his attacks, even though we definetaly know his ice attacks are magic based?



He still says the wolf thing though... Mosquito hasn't said anything like that, so he obviously doesn't use magic that we know of yet.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 24, 2008)

Kepa said:


> we also don't see the immortal guy sing "wolf wolf wolf" before his attacks, even though we definetaly know his ice attacks are magic based?


Yeah, he says "wolf wolves wolf wolves" but he`s *Werewolf* Wizard.
Also, Mosquito doesn`t sing *anything*.

//HbS


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 24, 2008)

why isnt mosquito in his 400 years old form all the time?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 24, 2008)

Takes power/blood or something to go back into the forms so he probably can't stay in them for a long period of time I think.


----------



## Kek (Aug 24, 2008)

I guess its the same as asking why Goku or Vegeta doesn't stay as SS2 all the time. It takes a lot of energy.

Who else thinks Medusa isn't telling the whole truth about Chrona's 'kidnapping'.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 24, 2008)

Kell?gem said:


> why isnt mosquito in his 400 years old form all the time?


`Coz bloody midgets are awesome.

//HbS


----------



## spaZ (Aug 24, 2008)

Kek said:


> I guess its the same as asking why Goku or Vegeta doesn't stay as SS2 all the time. It takes a lot of energy.
> 
> Who else thinks Medusa isn't telling the whole truth about Chrona's 'kidnapping'.



Well shes been planing something huge since the begining. First the kishin then brew and now this... Who knows what shes trying to do, maybe create something even more powerful than the kishin or maybe even bring a god to earth. 

Heck she could of brought the kishin back to bring back her sister and let her do something with the magic than steal that lol.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#270 (Aug 24, 2008)

don't mind me asking, but is soul eater monthly now?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 24, 2008)

Its always been monthly.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#270 (Aug 24, 2008)

i thought it was every 2 weeks.. 
well arn't i dumb?


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 25, 2008)

Kek said:


> Who else thinks Medusa isn't telling the whole truth about Chrona's 'kidnapping'.



...Everyone? The last time you saw Chrona, Medusa was telling her to complete her mission and whatnot. Obviously, she wasn't kidnapped... If she had been, we would've seen _*something*_ to clue us in. Medusa's just working Maka (and not in the way I'd like).


----------



## MS81 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey guys, what's the name of the artist that sings the ED song???


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 25, 2008)

^ Stance Punks...

edit: wait, which one? there are 2 endings..the second one is performed by Kana Nishino


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 25, 2008)

Man...and another chapter without Maka fighting...poo poo...

And is it just me or does Mosquito in his 400 year old form remind anyone else of Tyki Mikk from D. Gray-Man. 

Regardless, both are pimps...


----------



## Kek (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a question about Ragnarok. What was he before he got turned into the black blood and fused with Chrona?


----------



## NobodyMan (Aug 25, 2008)

Hmm, maybe he was a baby dragon? I say this because of the form he takes when fighting Kid on the Nidhogg. I'm not sure though.


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 25, 2008)

Not all weapons have to be people... look at Excalibur. He was probably just the same funky thing he is now, except w/o the shapeshifting.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 25, 2008)

We know jack all about weapons right now so we can't really say. I hope soon a weapon arc will pop up or something.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 25, 2008)

I really wanna study Soul, his mystery is cool ()


----------



## MS81 (Aug 26, 2008)

Zaoldyeck said:


> ^ Stance Punks...
> 
> edit: wait, which one? there are 2 endings..the second one is performed by Kana Nishino



the kana nishino style I luv it. I liked how they made 2nd ED with chibi Krona and Maka.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 26, 2008)

They did?:S  Did I miss something.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 26, 2008)

Its the new ED, for episode 21.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh, guess I need to watch then.

Tommorrow


----------



## NobodyMan (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, the new ED is adorable. Chibi!Maka and Chrona were so cute! pek


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 27, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> And is it just me or does Mosquito in his 400 year old form remind anyone else of Tyki Mikk from D. Gray-Man.



Negatory.



stud_muffin22 said:


> Regardless, both are pimps...



Truth.


----------



## Felix (Aug 28, 2008)

I hope we see Mosquito more times into his 400 year old form
Not only he transformed into a Vampire, he also became a pimp
Seriously, and he disposed Free and Kid in 1.5 seconds or something like that
Bad ass


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 28, 2008)

You mean 0,5 second 
_Try to last atleast 4 seconds.
...
Not even one second?_

//HbS


----------



## Felix (Aug 28, 2008)

Not even 1 second
He splits Free in half and cuts Kid's arm in less than one second

See the badassery and the imba?


----------



## blazingshadow (Aug 28, 2008)

what happened to his 200 year old form being the fastest and his 300 year old being the strongest? also he doesn't have a another transformation before his original one, the 100 year old version of himself?

makes you wonder why he even transforms every 100 years and what does that 400 year old version is good for


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 28, 2008)

Yup. But usually he`s a bloodlusting midget 
blazingshadow@
Present day - midget
100 years ago - gorilla, toughest form
200 years ago - cricket, fastest form
400 years ago - pimp, badass&powerfull form

He doesn`t transform each 100 years... i bet that his next form (if there will be one) will be 800 years old ..... here i present you, 800 year old form, a bloody fetus!

//HbS


----------



## tictactoc (Aug 28, 2008)

Mosquito's last form looks like Alucard


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 28, 2008)

Not really.

//HbS


----------



## Kepa (Aug 28, 2008)

yeah, alucard is more of a psycho/knight while mosquite looks overly sophisticated... they both like blood though, blood and virgins


----------



## spaZ (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow stop comparing who Mosquito looks like lol.


----------



## tictactoc (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm not talking about the character design of Mosquito, but the whole "stylish vampire" vibe he has....


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 28, 2008)

Malumultimus said:


> Negatory.



I understand your perspective. But i think what you meant to write was "negative" and not "negatory."


----------



## Dango (Aug 28, 2008)

Kek said:


> I guess its the same as asking why Goku or Vegeta doesn't stay as SS2 all the time. It takes a lot of energy.
> 
> Who else thinks Medusa isn't telling the whole truth about Chrona's 'kidnapping'.


I agree. Medusa obtaining motherly instincts and wanting to save her daughter all of a sudden is just so OOC.


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 29, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> I understand your perspective. But i think what you meant to write was "negative" and not "negatory."



I like you.



Dango said:


> I agree. Medusa obtaining motherly instincts and wanting to save her daughter all of a sudden is just so OOC.



Pretty much. Medusa is still the main antagonist in my eyes. This is all one giant scheme of her's. She wouldn't throw herself at the mercy of Shibusen so haphazardly. She's conducting a plan more epic than releasing Asura.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 29, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Wow stop comparing who Mosquito looks like lol.



i love it, the anime thread has all the whiners, and the manga thread has the compairing >.>

someone was talking about why mosquito doesn't hold his 400yr form all the time. possibility: since he's 800+ yr old man, he can't hold it up for that long, ya know

you don't see black star in youtou mode the whole time, ya know

maybe medusa wants to take ashuras body? we saw she took the young girls body. since the blood is her creation, we don't know the full extent of her control over it.


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 29, 2008)

lol, I highly doubt Medusa is strong enough to take over Ashura's body. However, I wouldn't put her past taking Arachne's (which would be fine w/ me b/c Arachne's hawt).


----------



## Sin (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah, no way is Medusa strong enough to take the body of someone the Shinigami can't even defeat without a death scythe.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 29, 2008)

Shinigami Probably couldn't defeat him with a death scythe.


----------



## Sin (Aug 29, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Shinigami Probably couldn't defeat him with a death scythe.


I'm going by what he said when Asura woke up.

"I was just bluffing, without a death scythe" or something like that.


----------



## Tash (Aug 29, 2008)

Why would Mosquito want to hold his 400 year form?


----------



## spaZ (Aug 29, 2008)

Because he looks human and cool...


----------



## Tash (Aug 29, 2008)

He chooses to be a midget with a knob moustache, and a long white nose.

It's obvious he cares about neither.


----------



## akmandem69 (Aug 29, 2008)

I watched a few episodes of it but it didn`t interest me, however after watching a few more episodes, I really got into it and now I`m waiting for the latest episode


----------



## Dango (Aug 29, 2008)

^
Same. When I first read the manga, I was like, "Eh, this is OK. I guess." 
But it got better the more I read. And now I'm crazy about it.


----------



## Gary (Aug 29, 2008)

akmandem69 said:


> I watched a few episodes of it but it didn`t interest me, however after watching a few more episodes, I really got into it and now I`m waiting for the latest episode



, that happened to me also.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 29, 2008)

Mosquito 400 yr > all! 

he looked so gangsta!


----------



## Aldric (Sep 2, 2008)

So I just started reading this

It's a lot of fun, pretty run of the mill boring shonen story but the characters, artstyle and humor makes it worth reading

I don't remember a manga that has such a huge number of likeable characters


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

Okay, here's a thought for you guys.

Stein (no Spirit) vs. Maka and Soul.

Stein is bloodlusted and absolutely wants to destroy Maka. Maka is fighting for her life, and will kill Stein if absolutely necessary.

We all know Stein would rape her if he used Spirit, so what do you guys think?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 2, 2008)

Stein reaps.  Maka's the only one who hasn't gotten a significant powerup yet, if she tries Black Blood Stein can stall before it takes her over.


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Stein reaps.  Maka's the only one who hasn't gotten a significant powerup yet, if she tries Black Blood Stein can stall before it takes her over.


He can also hurt her even if she goes Black Blood.

Stein can break Witch Hunter, so the only worry would be Demon/Warlock Hunter. I don't see Stein being hit by that, specially if he's going all out and trying to kill her asap.

Soul Sew her arms to her body, then smash away.

IMO.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 3, 2008)

Stein raeps IMO.

unfair match up.


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> Stein raeps IMO.
> 
> unfair match up.


I thought it was kind of fair when I took off Spirit, but then remembered Soul Sew D:


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 3, 2008)

wait.. it's not as bad as it looks. Maka's got a few tricks off her sleeve! Her soul reading ability would come on somehow and since Stein is all about attacking the soul, she _could_ figure out a way to defeat him...


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> wait.. it's not as bad as it looks. Maka's got a few tricks off her sleeve! Her soul reading ability would come on somehow and since Stein is all about attacking the soul, she _could_ figure out a way to defeat him...


Stein is on a whole other level. She can only see souls, Stein manipulates them. Maka can't even attack using her soul waves. It won't be an issue, specially since Stein has a more advanced version of anything she can pull off. He is mainly a scythe technitian afterall.

Now, Stein vs. B*S would be interesting


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 3, 2008)

Maka will probably get a power-up soon. She seems really excited about how pwnsum Straight Hunter was...and that's precisely why it'll do jackshit the next time she uses it, lulz.

I could see her and SE getting separated, and her having to fend for herself against someone "relatively" strong (meaning, not someone you can beat with just crazy loli kicks).


----------



## Danchou (Sep 6, 2008)

Z0mg. -400 Mosquito is badass. Reminds me off Hellsings Vampire Walter.

Also the way he wtfpwned Free and Death the Kid was awesome. I can't really see them standing up against him at this point unless they pull out all the stops. Now is it me or did Death the Kid just lose his arm? I don't recall him having regen or something like that.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 6, 2008)

Malumultimus said:


> Maka will probably get a power-up soon. *She seems really excited about how pwnsum Straight Hunter was...and that's precisely why it'll do jackshit the next time she uses it*, lulz.
> 
> I could see her and SE getting separated, and her having to fend for herself against someone "relatively" strong (meaning, not someone you can beat with just crazy loli kicks).



your going to eat those words.


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

Maka fans


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2008)

Mosquito vampire form is badass.


----------



## Felt (Sep 7, 2008)

omg i can't believe i haven't read this before.  Chapter 10 and loving it


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 7, 2008)

lol, ive been watching this anime since it first came out, and whenever a manga chapter came out, i would resist it, as i wanted to keep watching the anime in suspense, after episode 21/22 where things got extremely awesome i couldnt wait to see if or not kishin would be revived and finally couldnt resis the manga for much longer 

 im glad i didnt, coz it was awesome, i caught up quickly and the manga is awesome, I wonder how mosquito 400 years ago would compare in strength with the strongest in soul eater (not including shinigami-sama), because taking kid and immortal both down in like two second (aside from being badass) is quite the insane feat.


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> lol, ive been watching this anime since it first came out, and whenever a manga chapter came out, i would resist it, as i wanted to keep watching the anime in suspense, after episode 21/22 where things got extremely awesome i couldnt wait to see if or not kishin would be revived and finally couldnt resis the manga for much longer
> 
> im glad i didnt, coz it was awesome, i caught up quickly and the manga is awesome, I wonder how mosquito 400 years ago would compare in strength with the strongest in soul eater (not including shinigami-sama), because taking kid and immortal both down in like two second (aside from being badass) is quite the insane feat.


Mosquito is right up there with the best of the three star meisters.

Asura and Shinigami are in a whole other league tho.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 8, 2008)

Any spoilers yet?


----------



## spaZ (Sep 8, 2008)

To early for spoilers.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2008)

When can we expect them?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 8, 2008)

Spoilers!

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kid and Free vs Mosquito continues!

You`re all going to die out of impatience.




//HbS


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 8, 2008)

there needs to be a sticky so people stop asking. shame milder T, i thought you already knew too 

gangan comes out the 12th. this week it lands on a friday and that happens to be a day my book store receives shipment, and i have the day off. most of the time they have it on the day, but there are those times when something happens and the shipment doesn't make it on time. so if i don't out to LA or what not, i should have it to you guys around 2-4pm eastern US

so yeah, screw spoilers, shit gets brought full out

there's a dvd coming out with this issue too, so we'll see what kind of goodies are on it. 

i still think they're going to leave us on a cliff hanger like thy did with black star, and we'll now see who maka will be facing. or the monkey


----------



## Jazza88 (Sep 11, 2008)

Started watching the anime and decided I couldn't wait to find out what happens (Normally happens with any anime I watch) so I decided to read the manga. Can't believe I didn't start reading it sooner, if only it came out more often.......


----------



## Gary (Sep 11, 2008)

Yay spoilers !


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 11, 2008)

i posted this in the anime section as well

does anyone want the 2nd song file or was it already uploaded? i have free time today, let me know.

i saw someone had posted the OST and 1st song file so i didn't do those


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey guys I'm back, anybody got that spoiler link?


----------



## Kek (Sep 11, 2008)

lol spoilers.

This week! Time stands still in the soul eater world! Wait another month for the chapter.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 11, 2008)

Huh? Chapters not even out yet and its not like its naruto or bleach and stuff that get spoilers 3 days before its even out.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, i went hunting for this when I saw a freak standing on a scythe stuck in the ground with the caption "Black Blood, cause when you're this strong sanity just gets in the way", spent a good several weeks looking for a manga called Black Blood and didn't find what I was looking for.  Soul Eater is it........awsome.  Read 50 chapters in 2 days, can't wait 'till sept 22nd.

Lovin' this whole manga.
Ragnarok is basically pure own.
I'm not sure if Chrona is a boy or a girl, but if Chrona is female then she's just topped my list as the very last person ever I'd want to piss off when she's on the rag.

Woot.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 11, 2008)

22nd? it comes out tomorrow lol.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 11, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Huh? Chapters not even out yet and its not like its naruto or bleach and stuff that get spoilers 3 days before its even out.


Aren't FMA and Soul Eater published both in the same magazine? FMA is out already, so Soul Eater should get released soon too right?


----------



## spaZ (Sep 11, 2008)

Depends on the raw provider usually though. And we don't see good raws for a couple of days after fma.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL that fma raw is garbage. You can't make anything out of it.


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2008)

There's a RAW out? o_O

Gief plx.

Nvm, you guys are talking about FMA


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 12, 2008)

i talked to my bookstore today, and i'll be getting it tomorrow. it really depends on when the days fall. there are times when i'll get gangan early because of thre shipment date, and there are times when i won't get it till the week after. i'll post up good cam shots tomorrow since i have a day off finally


----------



## Danchou (Sep 12, 2008)

I can't wait to see the coloured pages and more of the Mosquito fight.

Should be a good chapter.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 12, 2008)

hey guys, give me about 2 hours, and i'll have the chapter up for you. i've gotta do a few things before i go to the bookstore

whose ready


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 12, 2008)

Me's ready


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 12, 2008)

uploading now


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you Iijyanaika.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 12, 2008)

thanks thank thanks. now I can sleep.


----------



## RedRoninMan (Sep 12, 2008)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

*Spoiler*: __ 



Alucard guns? In my Soul Eater?!?



that color page was made of fuckwin


----------



## spaZ (Sep 12, 2008)

EPIC CHAPTER IS FUCKING EPIC!!!


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 12, 2008)

it'll be interesting to see when kid gets all 3 stripes, and what patty and liz will turn into next.

this was good for the soul :3


----------



## Cold (Sep 12, 2008)

OMG 


*Spoiler*: __ 



KID REATTACHED HIS ARM?!!!  THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT SHINIGAMI     And did he just beat Mosquito?!  HELL YEA KID!!!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2008)

Well he wasn't all that worried


----------



## Shadowace (Sep 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hell ya, that's what I wanted to see death the kid do,I just hope it wasn't all the brew and was more of his power,like the brew just activate some latent power or something. Can't wait for subs.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 12, 2008)

I still don't get what brew even does.


----------



## Tash (Sep 12, 2008)

Looks like it's just a huge power source.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why did Mosquito leave anyway? And what was up with Free?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 13, 2008)

RedRoninMan said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Lol, my thoughs exactly. Bring in the Casull and Jackal!


Cold said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 i wanted him to lose his arm. Oh well.


Tash said:


> Looks like it's just a huge power source.


Probably yes. Like +10 to everything. (RPG games) One big enhancement to one`s abilities and skills.

That was damn good chapter, however not much has happened.

//HbS


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 13, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Lol, my thoughs exactly. Bring in the Casull and Jackal!
> 
> i wanted him to lose his arm. Oh well.
> 
> ...



his HP didn't increase though, cause after brew wore down, his body git fucked up

damn, eibon is such a wild card. he's definitely in the wii game. his witch chant is "worm moire grimoire"


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 13, 2008)

I can't wait for Zoe to catch wind of this XD


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2008)

hell fucking yeah new chapter

delivered on all counts + some amazing art


----------



## Zoe (Sep 13, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I can't wait for Zoe to catch wind of this XD



I have... but I have two other things in my queue at the moment...


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2008)

heh seems odd that such an epic chapter gets such a slow response D:


----------



## Mider T (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't recall it being so fast last month.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 14, 2008)

Well theres no trans, there was a lot more disscussion last month when the raws came out because just almost put out the trans right after.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2008)

I guess

but

zomg woo boom! would suffice


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 14, 2008)

OMG new chapter. I must read it.


----------



## Sin (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't really understand what happened, so I can't really discuss D:

I do hope the powerup isn't brew-only tho.


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 14, 2008)

the color pages for this chapter was incredible

such a unique way of coloring


----------



## spaZ (Sep 14, 2008)

Some of Ohkubos coloring is just amazing.


----------



## Tash (Sep 14, 2008)

The spread with all the main characters jumping off a cliff was his best work as an artist imo.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 14, 2008)

I think that was an anime type one. Now the one with them on the ocean or w.e the art and shading was amazing.



I can see the anime ending with Eibon in someway.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 15, 2008)

Eibon! Fuck yeah. Well, i though that his hat is going to be brownish, and who the hell is that girl.

//HbS


----------



## spaZ (Sep 15, 2008)

Most likely a filler character.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 15, 2008)

She`s not canon character for sure, but can we call her "filler" if anime separates from manga`s way on purpose, and it`s not forced to do it?

//HbS


----------



## GaryDAI (Sep 15, 2008)

If they want to add filler, now would be a good time.  They have a bunch of classmates to introduce anyway.  

26 episode filler incoming


----------



## spaZ (Sep 15, 2008)

They have enough material to get to archanes castle, they can just add an anime original into it there.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 15, 2008)

Lets all have hope and be optimistic. They are not Pierrot. They are not "naruto". Yes... they`re not... they`re not.... <continues like a scared maniac>

//HbS


----------



## GaryDAI (Sep 15, 2008)

Bones did FMA too right?  I wonder if they'll just go in a different direction when they catch up.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 15, 2008)

translation made the chapter even more enjoyable :3


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 15, 2008)

We are Mosquito. We are many.


----------



## GaryDAI (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the translation.

I didn't even notice the change in Kid's hair


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow, part 8?  Have we ever gone up this far?


----------



## Zoe (Sep 16, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Eibon! Fuck yeah. Well, i though that his hat is going to be brownish, and who the hell is that girl.
> 
> //HbS



That's not from the anime.  It's from the Wii game where Eibon is apparently called Grimoire.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)

how faithful is the anime and up to what chapter has it reached?


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> how faithful is the anime and up to what chapter has it reached?


It sticks to the manga pretty well, a little censorship, only one filler episode, and it's about excalibur.

It just finished the Kishin Arc.


----------



## GaryDAI (Sep 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> how faithful is the anime and up to what chapter has it reached?



Anime is at the end of chapter 22.


----------



## Kakashisensay (Sep 16, 2008)

Zoe said:


> That's not from the anime.  It's from the Wii game where Eibon is apparently called Grimoire.





Just a SS of the profile of the character.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 16, 2008)

she's an anime character??


----------



## Mori` (Sep 16, 2008)

gaaaaammmeeee


----------



## Kakashisensay (Sep 16, 2008)

she probably commands this thing



Soul Eater just went mecha, lol.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 16, 2008)

game? 

when is the game going to be released and on what platform?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 16, 2008)

game? 

when is the game going to be released and on what platform?


----------



## Kakashisensay (Sep 16, 2008)

Not sure on the date, but it'll be on the Wii. 

Could you imagine playing Kidd? lolol.

oh yeah, this was from the chapter 53 from a few pages ago, Maka looks so much better in anything besides the plaid skirt, lol.





ps - we had our annual anime convention last weekend, and only 2 people out of 5K knew what Soul Eater was. Definitely needs more exposure overseas in the US.

I did a cosplay of Blackstar and I saw 2 Steins. Couldnt get any decent pics with the crowds everywhere though.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 16, 2008)

she looks so hawt!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2008)

Maka never looks hot.

On the other hand, Black Star looks cool and Tsubaki is wonderful as always.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 16, 2008)

*negs 


Maka is the goddess of hawtness!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2008)

maka's not hot.  She's cute.  Very cute, but stil lcute.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 16, 2008)

^Grudgingly agrees


----------



## Zoe (Sep 16, 2008)

Kakashisensay said:


> Just a SS of the profile of the character.



Interesting.  Both her parents are dead, Grimoire is her tutor.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 16, 2008)

maka maka maka maka....MAKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

Tsubaki <333333333333

That is a beautiful drawing of her.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 16, 2008)

I can imagine her special move in this game...

"MAKA FUCKING CHOP!"

//HbS


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 16, 2008)

Sin said:


> Tsubaki <333333333333
> 
> That is a beautiful drawing of her.



MAKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GaryDAI (Sep 16, 2008)

Tsubaki looks great with her hair down


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 16, 2008)

Again, those color pages are hawt.

And Kid just reached a new level of badassery.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 16, 2008)

whats the latest raw... i remember reading 52 scan...


----------



## dark0samurai (Sep 16, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> whats the latest raw... i remember reading 52 scan...



aye, same here O_O


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2008)

RAW 53 is out.

Well, cam raw.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 16, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> I can imagine her special move in this game...
> 
> "MAKA FUCKING CHOP!"
> 
> //HbS



:rotf

that'll be fucking awesome!


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Sep 16, 2008)

Great color pic

I am seriously having difficulty waiting for this scan


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Sep 16, 2008)

Are script translations out yet?


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey, does anyone have an idea of what Shinigami looks like under his mask?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> Hey, does anyone have an idea of what Shinigami looks like under his mask?



Probably a bit like this


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 17, 2008)

^ 

might be true


----------



## Kakashisensay (Sep 17, 2008)

C. Hook said:


> Hey, does anyone have an idea of what Shinigami looks like under his mask?



Well, when his mask and part of his shoulder got blown off, there was nothing behind it, nor inside of him, lol.


----------



## DominusDeus (Sep 17, 2008)

Just started watching the Soul Eater anime last week, and am currently at episode 23; never read the manga. But I gotta say, the second ending theme, "Style" by Nishino Kana is wonderful. Has to be my favorite ending theme to any anime, with Naruto's 12th ending, "Parade" by CHABA, being second.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2008)

^There is an anime thread for Soul Eater.


----------



## Tash (Sep 17, 2008)

Shinigami probably looks a lot like Kidd.

At lest the lines in his hair should be the same.

I kinda hope he never takes his mask off though.


----------



## Sin (Sep 17, 2008)

Tash said:


> Shinigami probably looks a lot like Kidd.
> 
> At lest the lines in his hair should be the same.
> 
> I kinda hope he never takes his mask off though.


Considering how Asura looks a lot like Kid, I hope Shinigami doesn't D:


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 17, 2008)

Asura doesn`t really look like Kid. I bet you`re fooled by those stripes on his hair, but those aren`t strips, those are eyes.

Shinigami doesn`t look... considering his mask can make facial expression.... he`s just black mass of something with editable mask.

I wonder how Kid was made...

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Sep 18, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Asura doesn`t really look like Kid. I bet you`re fooled by those stripes on his hair, but those aren`t strips, those are eyes.
> 
> Shinigami doesn`t look... considering his mask can make facial expression.... he`s just black mass of something with editable mask.
> 
> ...


Even if those are eyes, it doesn't stop the similarity 

Also, frite assortie

Better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 18, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Asura doesn`t really look like Kid. I bet you`re fooled by those stripes on his hair, *but those aren`t strips, those are eyes.*
> 
> Shinigami doesn`t look... considering his mask can make facial expression.... he`s just black mass of something with editable mask.
> 
> ...



Where was it stated those were eyes?


----------



## Sin (Sep 18, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Where was it stated those were eyes?


The OOC section with info is here

It could be argued that the "stripes" look like Asura's numerous eye symbols.

The anime specially seems to push this point.


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 18, 2008)

It was never stated, but if you look at them, they look like slim versions of the eyes that are all over his body. Just look at Sin's avatar and you can see it. It's just difficult to see because the pupils are the same shade of black as the hair. I realize that that's the anime, but it's more distinguishable there than in the manga. Even though in the manga they still look "kind of" like eyes.


----------



## Sin (Sep 18, 2008)

For the record, i don't think they're functional eyes, rather just the way his hair works out.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

^ So Shinigami and Kishin had sex and kidd is their son?


----------



## Sin (Sep 18, 2008)

That's my theory


----------



## spaZ (Sep 18, 2008)

It says no where in that page about them being eyes... It actually said no where in that episode about them being eyes. LOL its just hair stop looking in so deep.


----------



## Felix (Sep 18, 2008)

Just because the white in Asura's hair makes that symbolism doesn't mean that Kid's hair must have the same as well

There is similarity, and it's not just the hair
And Shinigami just doesn't create sons for the lulz


----------



## Sin (Sep 18, 2008)

spaZ said:


> It says no where in that page about them being eyes... It actually said no where in that episode about them being eyes. LOL its just hair stop looking in so deep.


Like I said, he doesn't state it, it's just clear to see 

Why would he talk about his hair? 

"Oh, btw Shinigami, while you're trying to kill me, don't my hair stripes look like eyes? "


----------



## spaZ (Sep 18, 2008)

Don't look like eyes to me. Just weird stripes.


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 18, 2008)

They have eye designs. The white portion would be the vertical slits, and then the black circle in the center is the pupil, see it now?


----------



## spaZ (Sep 18, 2008)

Everytime we see insanity now its always those eyes though. So maybe the hair just represents his insanity. Or more to say his 3 eyes.


----------



## Shinkirou (Sep 18, 2008)

I considered making a Death the Kidd vs (insert vast number of Naruto characters) in the OBD, but then I realized that numbers probably wouldn't make much of a difference. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sooo, how strong do you think Kidd will be with all of the lines in his hair connected?


----------



## Proxy (Sep 18, 2008)

Good chapter. It only makes me wonder what Shinigami looks like now. Also, Eibon is making his move towards brew. I'm itching to see what his capabilities are.


----------



## Shinkirou (Sep 18, 2008)

For the lazy(lazier than me, who wont look it up on wikipedia):



> The Sanzu River (三途の川 Sanzu-no-kawa), or River of Three Crossings, is a Japanese Buddhist tradition similar to the River Styx. Most Japanese people[citation needed] believe that on the way to the afterlife, the dead must cross the river, which is why a Japanese funeral includes placing six coins in the deceased's casket.
> 
> The Sanzu River is popularly believed to be located in Mount Osore, a suitably desolate and remote region of northern Japan.
> 
> According to the "Soka Gakkai Dictionary of Buddhism", traditionally, people are said to cross on the seventh day after their death. It has three crossing points: a bridge, a ford, and a spot where there is only deep serpent-infested water. Where one crosses depends on the weight of one's offenses while alive. Those who performed acts of good while alive cross over a bridge adorned with seven precious substances. Those whose karmic balance of good and evil is relatively even cross at a ford. Those who committed great evil must wade through deep water infested with hideous serpents. On the bank, a male demon and a female demon dwell under a large tree. The female, named Datsue-ba, strips the dead of their clothes, and the male, named Keneō, hangs the clothes on a branch of the tree to determine the weight of their offenses.There is also a saying: "If you take that much money, you're going to drown in the Sanzu River".



So, I'll assume the lines of Sanzu represent the three crossing points of the Sanzu River.


----------



## masterriku (Sep 19, 2008)

^+reps for for saving me that trip to wiki

Wait so that guy who kid fought way back when who said eibon and shinigami were the same person was he just bullshiting kid


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 19, 2008)

nice chapter... I wanted Kid to say more about not being symmetric... but this time he really managed to stay calm about it o/ _ \O...


----------



## spaZ (Sep 19, 2008)

masterriku said:


> ^+reps for for saving me that trip to wiki
> 
> Wait so that guy who kid fought way back when who said eibon and shinigami were the same person was he just bullshiting kid



No one said they were the same person.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Sep 19, 2008)

*@masterriku:* That person said that Eibon and Shinigami were really no different and that they were similar to the two sides of a coin (metaphorically).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> ^ So Shinigami and Kishin had sex and kidd is their son?





Sin said:


> That's my theory


Men. Cannot. Get pregnant.
*Deal with it.*

//HbS


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 19, 2008)

This was a great chapter. I wasn't expecting Brew to be inside Kidd. O___o


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 19, 2008)

Reverse Alien reference or what?

//HbS


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 19, 2008)

Great chapter.

Lol@Kidd's guns. "Death Eagle by Death Military Industries" is a clear reference to the Desert Eagle pistol by Israel Military Industries, which also looks similar.

These Baba Yaga final battles are turning out to be the best in the series so far.


----------



## Shinkirou (Sep 19, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Men. Cannot. Get pregnant.
> *Deal with it.*
> 
> //HbS



People also cant turn into soul damaging weapons, but they're doing it here. 

Though seriously, I'mma laugh my balls off if Kidds a man-baby.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2008)

Free is not a moron, hooray.


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 19, 2008)

> Free is not a moron, hooray


he only acts like he is.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 19, 2008)

the fight was awesome but I wanted kidd stay urmless...that would fuck up the symmetry big time... and give a reason for more character development; instead he became more symmertic 

yeah, reattaching that arm was cheating;


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 19, 2008)

the line went back after brew came out of his body


----------



## Kakashisensay (Sep 19, 2008)

Wasn't Kidd just carrying brew around in his pocket?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 19, 2008)

Great chapter indeed. I was hoping the line in Kidd's hair would remain though.


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 19, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Men. Cannot. Get pregnant.
> *Deal with it.*
> 
> //HbS


But who says Shinigami-sama is really a man?


----------



## Tash (Sep 19, 2008)

Kidd calls him father all the time...


----------



## Kakashisensay (Sep 19, 2008)

Kira-chan said:


> But who says Shinigami-sama is really a man?





?????


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 19, 2008)

Tash said:


> Kidd calls him father all the time...


I know that, I meant maybe everyone including Kid only thinks that's the case.  *shrugs*  Just random speculation...


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 19, 2008)

> Wasn't Kidd just carrying brew around in his pocket?


until it activated or so i think


----------



## spaZ (Sep 19, 2008)

Damn when is a good raw for 53 going to come out. The Chinese already have a good raw.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 19, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> People also cant turn into soul damaging weapons, but they're doing it here.


In my entire life, out of thousands books i read, dozens of animes, doujins and mangas hundreds of movies.... guy never got pregnant. (i didn`t read any yaoi, though)

Changing into weapons and other stuff like that happened more than once 

//HbS


----------



## Fubar (Sep 20, 2008)

> In my entire life, out of thousands books i read, dozens of animes, doujins and mangas hundreds of movies.... guy never got pregnant. (i didn`t read any yaoi, though)



Assumption is that you are somewhat younger and didn't watch movies in 1994....or rent from the glorious early 90's governor collection.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 20, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> Great chapter.
> 
> Lol@Kidd's guns. "Death Eagle by Death Military Industries" is a clear reference to the Desert Eagle pistol by Israel Military Industries, which also looks similar.
> 
> These Baba Yaga final battles are turning out to be the best in the series so far.



Ah, I didn't know that. Interesting tidbit of information.

I can agree with you on these battles being the best so far.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 20, 2008)

Dual Deagles = pwnage in css (Though to bad you can't have dual deagles in css)


----------



## Mori` (Sep 20, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Forgot to comment on the cover as well. Chrome looks so cute on it. pek



lol silly jetstorm xD

==



> Damn when is a good raw for 53 going to come out. The Chinese already have a good raw.



aww xD I shall be waiting very patiently, no desire to read that watta shit


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey, I caught myself. 

I would have gotten away with it clean if you didn't quote me Mori. 

I'm still wondering how the hell Brew got inside of Kidd or did I miss something?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 20, 2008)

Fubar said:


> Assumption is that you are somewhat younger and didn't watch movies in 1994....or rent from the glorious early 90's governor collection.


I`m from 1986.
Maybe i missed something.

//HbS


----------



## Felix (Sep 20, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Dual Deagles = pwnage in css (Though to bad you can't have dual deagles in css)



One Deagle is enough


----------



## Proxy (Sep 20, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Hey, I caught myself.
> 
> I would have gotten away with it clean if you didn't quote me Mori.
> 
> I'm still wondering how the hell Brew got inside of Kidd or did I miss something?



Shinigami is a tricky bastard


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 20, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> I`m from 1986.
> Maybe i missed something.
> 
> //HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 20, 2008)

//HbS


----------



## spaZ (Sep 20, 2008)

Wrong thread...


----------



## Rokudou Taichō (Sep 20, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> This was a great chapter. I wasn't expecting Brew to be inside Kidd. O___o



exactly! How the fuck did it get there?


----------



## spaZ (Sep 20, 2008)

He put it there maybe...?


----------



## PhantomX (Sep 21, 2008)

He had it in his pocket and it reconstructed itself inside him... was I the only one that saw that? o_O


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 21, 2008)

> He had it in his pocket and it reconstructed itself inside him... was I the only one that saw that? o_O


nope i guess some ppl just forgot that kid brought it with him and medusa even sensed it.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 21, 2008)

^lol I swear I did or I just missed that part in general. :S


----------



## Felt (Sep 21, 2008)

i'm up to chapter 22 now


----------



## Goodfellow (Sep 21, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> In my entire life, out of thousands books i read, dozens of animes, doujins and mangas hundreds of movies....* guy never got pregnant*. (i didn`t read any yaoi, though)
> 
> Changing into weapons and other stuff like that happened more than once
> 
> //HbS


----------



## Moon (Sep 21, 2008)

Here was the page where Brew was first shown to be with Kidd, it was in chapter 2 of this arc.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 21, 2008)

I`ve seen it on previous page, and today (the movie). So damn wrong 

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Sep 21, 2008)

I noticed something while re-reading some of the earlier chapters...



"I don't mind returning to my form from 800 years ago"

I guess that settles the debate of whether he has one or not


----------



## spaZ (Sep 21, 2008)

I remember typesetting that page lol.


----------



## Felix (Sep 21, 2008)

The author seems to pull his forms out of his ass for no reason at all

800 version vs the 400 version makes no sense


----------



## Sin (Sep 21, 2008)

Felix said:


> The author seems to pull his forms out of his ass for no reason at all
> 
> 800 version vs the 400 version makes no sense


That's not actually the 800 one, he just says he can do it.


----------



## Felix (Sep 21, 2008)

Sin said:


> That's not actually the 800 one, he just says he can do it.



Oh my bad


----------



## Sin (Sep 21, 2008)

So far, the 400 -> 200 -> 100 versions have kind of made sense.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 21, 2008)

I can imagine his 800 one being a little bit older and looking more Dracula like. Or he could turn into a little kid type.


----------



## Sin (Sep 21, 2008)

Something like the Butler in Hellsing would be so much win.


----------



## Felix (Sep 21, 2008)

Seeing as he is turning younger
I guess he would turn Shotacon


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 22, 2008)

Sin said:


> Something like the Butler in Hellsing would be so much win.


I wouldn`t want to see Mosquito decaying alive, live Walter...

//HbS


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 23, 2008)

So back to Free...just how dangerous is he?  I mean, aside from Killing himself against Kishin, he's never....ever been pushed in a fight.  His intro fight made him seem pretty strong if a bit...spacey.  But so far he's been smart and achieved his goal everytime he set out.

Is Free a little baby DEM in the making?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 23, 2008)

He`s a wizard werewolf capable of stealing eye from most powerfull witch after all. What did you expect? Well, fight with Mosquito made him go "serious".

hah

Kid and Free made a big mistake in their fight. Instead of leaving Mosquito trapped in that ice and destroying 8th "lock", they made DeathCannon-MagicEyeCannon combo. And freed him.

//HbS


----------



## GaryDAI (Sep 23, 2008)

The combo attack failed because they didn't combine it.  Kid should of sat on Free's shoulder and done an Ice Death Cannon


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 24, 2008)

completely forgot about the dvd that came with the new issue of ganga, but HOT DAMN!

the animation for the video game is HOT. still in the process of watching it, so i'll update if there is anything special in it concerning the series


----------



## Sin (Sep 24, 2008)

Everyone go nominate SE in the Manga of the Month


----------



## Aeon (Sep 24, 2008)

Already done. 

On topic, I was hoping that we'd get back to Black Star's fight next chapter but it doesn't look that will happen.


----------



## Memos (Sep 24, 2008)

so is it safe to say that at this point Mifune is no match for Black Star anymore?


----------



## Sin (Sep 24, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> so is it safe to say that at this point Mifune is no match for Black Star anymore?


I wouldn't count him out yet.

Mifune is Arachne's bodyguard for a reason.

He's extremely powerful.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 24, 2008)

Wait I forgot, how did Mifune along with Angela get involved with Arachne?


----------



## Sin (Sep 24, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Wait I forgot, how did Mifune along with Angela get involved with Arachne?


They promised that Angela would be safe, which is all Mifune wants.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 24, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Wait I forgot, how did Mifune along with Angela get involved with Arachne?



angela's a witch therefore she hangs out with witches


witches=bad guys for the most part


bad guys tend to be recruited by bad organizations...angela hangs out with the bad guys



and there ya go


----------



## Aeon (Sep 24, 2008)

Sin said:


> They promised that Angela would be safe, which is all Mifune wants.



Oh yeah, now I remember. Mifune should realize they're just using him though.


----------



## Sin (Sep 24, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Oh yeah, now I remember. Mifune should realize they're just using him though.


He probably does, but he also realizes that no one can really guarantee Angela's safety like Arachne can.

It's the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 24, 2008)

He does realise he`s being used, and that actually he HAS to work for them, or they`ll hurt Angela.

Also, Mifune is not a bad guy... in RPG term, he`s "Chaotic Neutral" type character. Maka is kinda "Lawfull (she obeys the law) Good". Medusa is "Chaotic Evil", etc etc etc

//HbS


----------



## Franckie (Sep 24, 2008)

Good chapter: I liked the pacing and the urgency involved. Now I just want to see the conclusion of Black Star's fight with Mifune.


----------



## Sin (Sep 24, 2008)

Any good RAWs out yet?

I want to change my profile picture to an Eibon one from 53.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 24, 2008)

Franckie said:


> Good chapter: I liked the pacing and the urgency involved. Now I just want to see the conclusion of Black Star's fight with Mifune.



Yeah, I wish we'd get back to the conclusion of that fight as well.


----------



## deathgod (Sep 24, 2008)

INP released their version of the chpt. but I have no idea how good it is. If someone is able to find it post a link here. Plz and ty.


----------



## Sin (Sep 24, 2008)

deathgod said:


> INP released their version of the chpt. but I have no idea how good it is. If someone is able to find it post a link here. Plz and ty.


Here


----------



## deathgod (Sep 24, 2008)

Thx btw is that ep25 in your sig?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah, it's a hobby of his to be ahead.


----------



## Sin (Sep 24, 2008)

deathgod said:


> Thx btw is that ep25 in your sig?


Indeed.

Also, the INP version is WAY better than the Cam RAW.

Recommend for all.


----------



## Tash (Sep 24, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> so is it safe to say that at this point Mifune is no match for Black Star anymore?



How did you come to this conclusion?

So far they're just about fighting even.

Black-Star is using Tsubaki's strongest form and Mifune is just now starting to bring out a new move.

I'd say it's looking pretty grim for Black-star if he doesn't come up with something soon.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 25, 2008)

Sin said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Also, the INP version is WAY better than the Cam RAW.
> 
> Recommend for all.



wait till my version comes out, it will be 10x better than there shitty scan.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 25, 2008)

Shameless advertising, ahoy!

//HbS


----------



## Mori` (Sep 25, 2008)

shameless advertising, but it's true

I'm still waiting :3


----------



## spaZ (Sep 25, 2008)

It will be out tomorrow, just working 10 hours a day is kind of hard to find time to do anything.


----------



## Maria (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm glad I could find a Soul Eater thread, for a moment I thought that there wasn't going to be one.  I just signed up to the forums and had to come here right away


----------



## Sin (Sep 27, 2008)

Everyone voted for SE for manga of the month, right?


----------



## Tay (Sep 27, 2008)

Sin said:


> Everyone voted for SE for manga of the month, right?



I did.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 27, 2008)

Sin said:


> Everyone voted for SE for manga of the month, right?


I did. 

But you already know that, don't you?


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 27, 2008)

Edit: Lol, nevermind, it came with spaZ's scans. :sweat


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 27, 2008)

that came out with ch 53.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 27, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> that came out with ch 53.


Oh, my bad! I didn't even notice! 

Me and my short attention span. :sweat


----------



## spaZ (Sep 27, 2008)

That chapter was so good though. Kid getting a power boost because of brew, and one of the lines on his head connecting. If all 3 connect I can see him becoming a full fledged shinigami.


----------



## Sin (Sep 27, 2008)

Man, I really wanna see what Shinigami looks like, or see him fight seriously.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 27, 2008)

spaZ said:


> That chapter was so good though. Kid getting a power boost because of brew, and one of the lines on his head connecting. If all 3 connect I can see him becoming a full fledged shinigami.


Yeah, it was a great chapter. I wonder if all three of Kid's lines connect, he will go through a transformation and end up looking like something akin to Shinigami-sama.

I also want to know what Shinigami-sama looks like. ?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Sin said:


> Man, I really wanna see what Shinigami looks like, or see him fight seriously.



SHINIGAMI CHOP!  I mean seriously, Sin.  Did you not SEE what that chop did to Asura.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 27, 2008)

Soul Eater wins with 3 votes, COME ON PEOPLE! Make it 30!

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Sep 27, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> SHINIGAMI CHOP!  I mean seriously, Sin.  Did you not SEE what that chop did to Asura.


Sure, but that's not even close to what he should be able to do.

Kid, with ONE Sanzu Line, shot down 8000 bats.

Shinigami fighting seriously with Asura fighting seriously would be incredible.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 27, 2008)

A fight between to gods. To bad that black star isn't going down that path anymore. I would love to see him get the power of the kishin or something like that.


----------



## Sin (Sep 27, 2008)

I really do think a timeskip after Arachne is defeated might be nice. Nothing extreme, a year or two, but I definitely think it would be good.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 27, 2008)

It would be cool for a timeskip but I have seen timeskips screw up some mangas really bad. Though knowing Ohkubo if he does decides to do one I don't think he will screw it up.


----------



## Sin (Sep 27, 2008)

Random Thought: Would anyone mind if I asked a mod to give me the first post of this thread? It's pretty plain, and it could use some spicing up, adding the download links, a nice summary, all that jazz.


----------



## Memos (Sep 27, 2008)

Sin said:


> Random Thought: Would anyone mind if I asked a mod to give me the first post of this thread? It's pretty plain, and it could use some spicing up, adding the download links, a nice summary, all that jazz.



that a nice idea, it would add to the thread, and the DL links would definitely help newcomers if they didnt use MangaOne or a similar site.

maybe you wont get the first thread but maybe the second, or maybe the Mod can edit the first thread.


----------



## Sin (Sep 27, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> that a nice idea, it would add to the thread, and the DL links would definitely help newcomers if they didnt use MangaOne or a similar site.
> 
> maybe you wont get the first thread but maybe the second, or maybe the Mod can edit the first thread.


The mods can merge one of my posts with the first post of this thread, and it would make me the first poster of this thread.

It's done a lot with FCs and such.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 27, 2008)

Sin said:


> Random Thought: Would anyone mind if I asked a mod to give me the first post of this thread? It's pretty plain, and it could use some spicing up, adding the download links, a nice summary, all that jazz.



I hate to say it but that would actually be a good idea. I've seen other series' that have a nice first post like you're trying to do.


----------



## Sin (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah, this thread deserves an epic first post 

If no one minds, I'll PM a mod and ask em to give it to me.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

I dont mind


----------



## Sin (Sep 27, 2008)

Tifa said:


> I dont mind


Thanks Tifa, I know how much SE means to you


----------



## Aeon (Sep 27, 2008)

Sin said:


> Yeah, this thread deserves an epic first post
> 
> If no one minds, I'll PM a mod and ask em to give it to me.



I mind, but I can't stop you.


----------



## Sin (Sep 27, 2008)

Link83 said:


> I mind, but I can't stop you.


I thought you supported the idea ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

Sin said:


> Thanks Tifa, I know how much SE means to you


Well its not because of Se tbh.. it just that i know you for awhile and im sure you would take care good of the thread XD


----------



## Sin (Sep 27, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Well its not because of Se tbh.. it just that i know you for awhile and im sure you would take care good of the thread XD


Oh... 

Thanks xD


----------



## Aeon (Sep 27, 2008)

Sin said:


> I thought you supported the idea ?



Sure, the idea sounds great. You being the one to do it though...


----------



## Sin (Sep 27, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Sure, the idea sounds great. You being the one to do it though...


Oh shut up


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2008)

Sin said:


> Yeah, this thread deserves an epic first post
> 
> If no one minds, I'll PM a mod and ask em to give it to me.



Ask Norb first since I saw he was on not that long ago. Getting permission from the thread starter makes things much more easier.

Edit: Yes, I'm stalking you all.


----------



## Sin (Sep 27, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> Ask Norb first since I saw he was on not that long ago. Getting permission from the thread starter makes things much more easier.
> 
> Edit: Yes, I'm stalking you all.


I was going to ask him, I just wanted to know how the people who are active here felt first. If they thought the thread was fine as is, it wouldn't have been worth it to pursue it =P


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> Ask Norb first since I saw he was on not that long ago. Getting permission from the thread starter makes things much more easier.
> 
> Edit: Yes, I'm stalking you all.


i see you lurking CJ now get on MSN!


----------



## Aeon (Sep 27, 2008)

Sin said:


> Oh shut up



That wouldn't be fun.


----------



## Felt (Sep 28, 2008)

I can't decide if I prefer Medusa or Eruka Frog 

maybe I should just have 2 favourite characters


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 28, 2008)

Neliel said:


> I can't decide if I prefer Medusa or Eruka Frog
> 
> maybe I should just have 2 favourite characters



 scrap them both and go for Dessu Za Kiddo  (but out of the two id say Eruka Frog )


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 28, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> scrap them both and go for Dessu Za Kiddo  (but out of the two id say Eruka Frog )


No way man. Black*Star is the true protagonist of the story, hasn't that been made obvious? 

And I think Medusa is much better than Eruka. I love them both though. pek


----------



## Kek (Sep 28, 2008)

I prefer Eruka over Medusa. 

but no one can surpass Chrona in my heart :3


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 28, 2008)

Eruka is love <3

Marie FTW.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 29, 2008)

Free > *.*

And SE is in running for MotM?  What a strange feeling to see a series you caught from obscurity known so well.  That anime is just making magic, these days.  Not to say the accolades are undeserved.  Voting.

Sigh....HxH?  Seriously?  Seriously?  Yes it's good, yes it is very good.  But it's been stagnant for I've forgotten how long.  People need to give it time to have issues to even discuss.  This thread needs to step its game up.  Make some dupes or something man.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 29, 2008)

I just had a thought......

We know now that Shinigami-sama had some dealings with Eibon on the past which is odd because that man has a reputation as an evil sorcerer.  Ya think maybe several years ago before forming the school Shinigami-sama tried to form an alliance between reapers and witches, getting the monopoly on power both ways and incorporating choas into his own organization so that he could moderate it continuously (pull a Matrix, in other words).

Methinks maybe Eibon pee'd backwards on him, and when Ashura arose as a better focal point for the forces of chaos Shinigama-sama defaulted to a Plan B and built his school on the land he was anchored to?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 29, 2008)

SE is 1 below HxH last I saw.  Rectify?


----------



## Sin (Sep 29, 2008)

I PM'd Norb about the OP 3 days ago, here's to hoping s/he replies soon


----------



## Aeon (Sep 30, 2008)

You go Sin, get that 1st post.


----------



## isanon (Sep 30, 2008)

Medusa FTW


----------



## Maria (Sep 30, 2008)

Neliel said:


> I can't decide if I prefer Medusa or Eruka Frog
> 
> maybe I should just have 2 favourite characters



Eruka is far superior


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 30, 2008)

6 votes, c`mon! Make dupe accounts if you have to 

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Sep 30, 2008)

SE already lost lol.

The poll is closed.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 30, 2008)

=_= I did my part. I wish it had won. :/


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 1, 2008)

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Oct 1, 2008)

We'll win in November, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 1, 2008)

I sure hope so. :/


----------



## Sin (Oct 5, 2008)

First post edited 

 What do you think?

Should I add anything else?


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 5, 2008)

Maka looks so young in that pic 

Perhaps you can make the text a little bigger?  Other than that, I have no complaints.


----------



## Sin (Oct 5, 2008)

<-- This is a better link for viewing it.

I tried making the text normal size, but it took up a ton of room D:

Is the picture good? I was trying to find a good recent pic that would showcase all of them together.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 5, 2008)

I like the new openong post. <3


----------



## masterriku (Oct 5, 2008)

I've been bothered by something for awhile how is grieko a chainsaw when I'm 99.9% sure chainsaw weren't around 800 years ago?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 6, 2008)

He evolved is what I think. Weapons can change over time, Tsubaki, Soul, Liz and Patti all changed over time.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd like to see Spirit's original form.


----------



## Sin (Oct 6, 2008)

masterriku said:


> I've been bothered by something for awhile how is grieko a chainsaw when I'm 99.9% sure chainsaw weren't around 800 years ago?


Narutards should give up all hope if....

He says he's lived 30 different lives, in 30 different bodies (which makes sense). So it's completely possible that over time, he's also changed the shape of his weapon.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 6, 2008)

That part was extremely confusing. I always thought he meant that he lived 30 lifetimes already or something like that.


----------



## Sin (Oct 6, 2008)

spaZ said:


> That part was extremely confusing. I always thought he meant that he lived 30 lifetimes already or something like that.


The anime clarified it a little, it talked about his memories being passed down or whatever.

Meaning, he simply lived in 30 different bodies, handing down his memories to preserve immortality.


----------



## masterriku (Oct 6, 2008)

That does make sense, one less thing to just bug me thanks.
Oh and the new OP is pretty cool to.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2008)

New OP?  Where? Where?


----------



## Sin (Oct 6, 2008)

Mider T said:


> New OP?  Where? Where?


He means the "Opening Post"


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2008)

/hopes        .


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 6, 2008)

But hotbod, I dont like soul eater


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 6, 2008)

I can't believe they used the same opening again.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 6, 2008)

How sick is that, though? He has children just to infuse them with his memories and take their bodies >_>

Woulda sucked for him if the current one hadn't turned out to have transformation/weapon abilities (unless he inherently carries those with him, and his form is just altered when he changes bodies).


----------



## Zeromatrious (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm beginning to wonder how powerful Arachne actually is. Do you think she is beyond both Mosquito and Medusa? Seeing as Mosquito seems to be afraid of her from one of the chapters, I'd take it sees a good deal stronger than him. 

And who will end up taking her on? Will it be Medusa? If so, it shall be epic. If not....then I can't think of anyone else to take her on. >_>


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think Medusa fears her, I'm sure they're at best equally powerful, if Arachne isn't weaker. Arachne just has a knack for organizing and commanding


----------



## Sin (Oct 6, 2008)

Arachne weaker than Medusa? 

That's one I hadn't heard before.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 6, 2008)

You'd think Medusa would be somewhat afraid of her if she couldn't handle her, no? She just waltzed in there in a kid's body, undeterred. So she at least has something up her sleeve.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Oct 6, 2008)

I think I'm growing fond of Arachne, though. She has this certain...feeling to her. It makes her seem like such an awesome villain. She'd best have a fight that is as equally entertaining as the Medusa VS Stein one was!


Also...what is left after Arachne is gone? Another Gorgon Sister then Kishin, just Kishin, or alot more other major enemies? I hope it doesn't drag on too long, but at the same time I don't want it to end! T_T

I wonder, though...does Medusa have somethign planned for the Kishin? I think she is going to use the Black Blood in his body in some way. Can't think of anything now, though. =|


----------



## Sin (Oct 6, 2008)

Really, with SE there can be literally as many enemies as they want, even if they defeat the Kishin


----------



## Zeromatrious (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh god, it'd turn into DBZ. 

Next thing they're fighting against universal-level threat villains with planets as weapons. :WOW


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 6, 2008)

it's true. And I don't want it to drag, either.

Medusa will play a big part, I think. :/


----------



## NobodyMan (Oct 6, 2008)

Zeromatrious said:


> I think I'm growing fond of Arachne, though. She has this certain...feeling to her. It makes her seem like such an awesome villain. She'd best have a fight that is as equally entertaining as the Medusa VS Stein one was!
> 
> 
> Also...what is left after Arachne is gone? Another Gorgon Sister then Kishin, just Kishin, or alot more other major enemies? I hope it doesn't drag on too long, but at the same time I don't want it to end! T_T
> ...


Well, there's still Eibon.

Somehow I doubt he's gonna go down with Arachne.

Like the new first post Sin.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, I'm interested to see what role Ebion will play.

(I want his hat)


----------



## NobodyMan (Oct 10, 2008)

There's more than Eibon as well. Mabaa, the leader of all witches, is still around as well. She's praised as being almost as strong as Shinigami, so I think well eventually meet her. ?

Sure Free took her left eye, but I don't think it means she's weak. It could have been a sneak attack. 

There could probably be alot of other strong witches under her command as well.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't think the leader of the witches is bad at all. It seems like she just wants nothing to do with the school... wants to be left to her own devices (although Kim implied that most witches are inherently evil b/c of their powers).

For now there's Eibon and Asura, and we'll see what else they throw at us (like a 3rd Gorgon Sister or some other random villains).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 10, 2008)

I don`t think Maaba and other witches will become part of the main plot. From what we`ve seen, they just want to live their lifes and do their experiments alone, not bothered by anyone and not bothering anyone.

And Kim meant that power of witches is based on destruction (Erukas` explosives, for example), not that they are evil.

//HbS


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 10, 2008)

*shinigami chop*


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 10, 2008)

So, new chapter is out, like, tomorrow?

//HbS


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 10, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> So, new chapter is out, like, tomorrow?
> 
> //HbS



It should be around then.  Hoping for a quick scantalation.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 10, 2008)

Same... we better go back to some Black Star. Don't really care what Kilik is gonna do to these non-enemies.


----------



## rldragon (Oct 10, 2008)

I finally read all the chapters!
Well, it's a good story, but I like the beginning way more than the current arc.


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 10, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Same... we better go back to some Black Star. Don't really care what Kilik is gonna do to these non-enemies.



The Best of BlackStar


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 10, 2008)

Agreed. Gotta love that kid. <3


----------



## Aeon (Oct 10, 2008)

I almost forgot that time of the month is almost here. I also wish to see Black Star but I doubt we will unless it shifts back to him at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 10, 2008)

Agree with Link. And I'd actually like to dee some Kilik. And pot of fire and pot of thunder are so adorable.


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 11, 2008)

Th best ost to play while reading

[YOUTUBE]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=iT27lCIAeEA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Oct 11, 2008)

Here's betting the third sister lives inside of Arachne or is Kid's mother.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Oct 11, 2008)

Eibon! That's right, I forgot about him.

And I doubt that Mabaa will be a villain, as she doesn't seem to care what goes on with Shinigami and his school. 

Also, what makes you think that the third Gorgon sister would live inside of Arachne? 

And ALSO, when does the new chapter come out!? I'm anxious!


----------



## Mider T (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't know, I just get that feeling like "She's in the place you least expect it"  Who knows?  Maybe Arachne sealed her inside of herself for some reason?  Power? World Saving? etc.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 11, 2008)

Doubt it, shes probably running around somewhere or shes dead.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Oct 11, 2008)

Who knows! But it'd be interesting, I think.

I just want to see Arachne do something! Fight! The only real thing we see her do so far was hit Crona with her fan, and that was way back when! (Okay, not TOO many chapters ago, but it was still a long time!)

I don't think there is all that much left to the "Capture Babba Yaga's Castle" arc, either. Maybe 3-4 more chapters? Or less? I dunno. I don''t think there's too much left of it, though.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 11, 2008)

I would say atleast 5 more chapters till its over. Maka and Soul still need to fight someone, Kilik needs to start a fight with those super soldiers, and we still need Black Star to finish his fight with Mifune.


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 11, 2008)

I could see Soul Eater lasting another 50 chapters.


----------



## FistofIron (Oct 11, 2008)

I want it to last forever.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, current arc will be 4-7 more chapters.

I think we have about 70-100 chapters left of the entire thing. :/


----------



## Mider T (Oct 11, 2008)

I think it'll reach about 350 followed by a short-lived spinoff.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh god, no spin off, pleeease.

And not that long, either. Unless it stays good.


----------



## Gentleman (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah I don't think it will last that long. I think it will be done at around 150, probably earlier than that. I guess it really depends on how much more there is to offer, but I really don't think it should stretch on for a long time.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Oct 11, 2008)

sorry guys, i've been extremely busy with school and work. i'm actually at work right now. i might not be able to get the chapter out till wednesday. so hopefully someone else will upload it by then.

sorry


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 11, 2008)

I got a question here.

Girko (the chainsaw guy) calls Arachne "Sis" on a few occasions. In the anime he seems to literally call her older sister. So is this guy actually Arachne's younger brother, which would also make him Medusa's brother? 

Just curious as he seems rather unimportant to be a Gorgon sibling.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 11, 2008)

Nee-san is just a friendly way of calling a lady.

Like calling an old man "Pops" or "Gramps"


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 12, 2008)

Or calling someone your bro.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Oct 12, 2008)

I'd tollerate a spin-off, if it were a periodical manga staring Blair.  pek


----------



## NobodyMan (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks like there's a LiveJournal that has some scans of the new chapter, as well as Manga Covers of Volume 13, a calendar, and a guide book. Has spoilers for new chapter.



It all looks great.


----------



## Memos (Oct 12, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Looks like there's a LiveJournal that has some scans of the new chapter, as well as Manga Covers of Volume 13, a calendar, and a guide book. Has spoilers for new chapter.
> 
> 
> 
> It all looks great.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsubaki..........


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow that Blair pic is nice


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 12, 2008)

Me gusto colored scans.


----------



## RivFader (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did I hear lolicon?


----------



## Sin (Oct 12, 2008)

Ox actually looks cool in that color page


----------



## Aeon (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm dying to know what the cliffhanger is now...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 12, 2008)

I. Want. That. CHAPTEEEER! 

//HbS


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 12, 2008)

Ox looking cool=wierd

I WANT IT TOOOOOOO!


----------



## NobodyMan (Oct 12, 2008)

Heh, I want the chapter too, looks awesome. The cliffhanger sounds intense, I'm dying to find out what it is. 

I love all of the color pages, they're awesome. I want the Calendar and guidebook. Also:

If you look at the bottom of the page, where Death the Kid is sitting on the throne, Black*Star is also on it. I wonder why?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 12, 2008)

yaoi

He can't let Kid be #1!!!! He is numbah 1!!!


----------



## NobodyMan (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, the live journal also had an awesome picture as well, in another article. It's a tribute art by Takatoshi Shiozawa, the mangaka of Full Moon (another manga in Monthly Shōnen Gangan). He drew Maka, Kid, and B*S, taking a few creative liberties (clothing and weapon designs).

It looks pretty badass. Could pass off as a timeskip of sorts I guess.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm curious to see what this "How to make a Death Scyth" Book. And what's with the other books?


----------



## Sin (Oct 12, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Well, the live journal also had an awesome picture as well, in another article. It's a tribute art by Takatoshi Shiozawa, the mangaka of Full Moon (another manga in Monthly Shōnen Gangan). He drew Maka, Kid, and B*S, taking a few creative liberties (clothing and weapon designs).
> 
> It looks pretty badass. Could pass off as a timeskip of sorts I guess.


Can't see it D:


----------



## spaZ (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah might want to reupload it somewhere and make it a tad smaller.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 12, 2008)

I love this author's colored scans so much... his style is amazing.


----------



## Kamina (Oct 12, 2008)

Latest chapter out yet?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 12, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Latest chapter out yet?



Look back a couple of posts...

I swear I will start negging people that keep asking this.


----------



## Sin (Oct 12, 2008)

Not to mention the first post has the latest released chapter and a link to it 

If a RAW comes out, it'll be on the first post.


----------



## NobodyMan (Oct 12, 2008)

Sin said:
			
		

> Can't see it D:





spaZ said:


> Yeah might want to reupload it somewhere and make it a tad smaller.


Right, I'll try and do that. In the meantime, I'll just post the URL link.


----------



## Sin (Oct 12, 2008)

Maka looks weird, but everyone else looks badass  

Kid = L


----------



## spaZ (Oct 12, 2008)

That full moon one is sick.


----------



## NobodyMan (Oct 12, 2008)

spaZ said:
			
		

> That full moon one is sick.


I think it's pretty damn cool myself. 


			
				Sin said:
			
		

> Maka looks weird, but everyone else looks badass
> 
> Kid = L


I thought Maka looked pretty weird myself, I think it's her face. 

I think overall, B*S looks the best in this pic.

Well, I reuploaded it and changed the size a bit.

Hoping it works.


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 12, 2008)

I think the cape Maka has, would look better on Kid 

Which mangaka drew that?  It's pretty good


----------



## NobodyMan (Oct 12, 2008)

GaryDAI said:


> I think the cape Maka has, would look better on Kid
> 
> Which mangaka drew that?  It's pretty good


Shiozawa Takatoshi drew it. He's the Mangaka of Full Moon, another Gangan comic.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 12, 2008)

New chapter spoilers and volume 13 cover


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 12, 2008)

imnotgoingtolookattherawimnotgoingtolookattherawimnotgoingtolookattheraw

 post it up when you can


----------



## spaZ (Oct 12, 2008)

Mizune... the sisters.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 12, 2008)

The combination of just 3 of them has a smaller chest  guess the other two go straight into the boobs.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 12, 2008)

I just noticed from those little spoilers that is the most amount of blood and gore that we have seen yet. Especially with heads flying off and stuff.


----------



## NobodyMan (Oct 12, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I just noticed from those little spoilers that is the most amount of blood and gore that we have seen yet. Especially with heads flying off and stuff.


I noticed that as well. I guess it emphasizes a witch's destructive nature.

And it sounds like the cliffhanger's even worse, coming from what the spoilers say.

I look forward to it.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 12, 2008)

I can't wait. 

And I think Mizune looks better with smaller boobs.  But, I'm a girl, so whatever.


----------



## Sin (Oct 12, 2008)

She looks great either way pek


----------



## NobodyMan (Oct 12, 2008)

Sin said:


> She looks great either way pek


Ditto. 

I like this ones dress better though, the other one didn't look like it give her a wide range of movement.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, this dress is better, and sexier.


----------



## NobodyMan (Oct 12, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Yeah, this dress is better, and sexier.


Yes, yes it is. 

I like your set, by the way. Maka sure has an interesting expression in your avatar. Maybe Blair's teaching her how to attract boys. 

It's also amusing how Maka has her arm draped around B*S in your sig.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 12, 2008)

I know, Maka really is pulling a Blair face. 

My gig is just an all out orgy.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 12, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> I know, Maka really is pulling a Blair face.
> 
> My gig is just an all out orgy.



more like harem...


i like Mizunes new look. Less is more.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 12, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Yes, yes it is.
> 
> I like your set, by the way. Maka sure has an interesting expression in your avatar. Maybe Blair's teaching her how to attract boys.
> 
> It's also amusing how Maka has her arm draped around B*S in your sig.



Can you blame her... if I were a chick and had a choice among them I'd choose Black Star too


----------



## Sin (Oct 13, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Yes, yes it is.
> 
> I like your set, by the way. Maka sure has an interesting expression in your avatar. Maybe Blair's teaching her how to attract boys.
> 
> It's also amusing how Maka has her arm draped around B*S in your sig.


She's really just resting it on the top of the couch.

B*S just fell asleep.


----------



## NobodyMan (Oct 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> She's really just resting it on the top of the couch.
> 
> B*S just fell asleep.


Oh I know, I was just messing around. 

I love these color scans though, they're awesome.


----------



## Kakashisensay (Oct 13, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I love this author's colored scans so much... his style is amazing.



The real question is: Why are Maka's knees red?


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 13, 2008)

Her knees are red for the same reason Black Star is so tired he had to sleep during the party


----------



## Kakashisensay (Oct 13, 2008)

rofl, SE gangbang.

oh maka, what have they done too yooooooooouuu~


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 13, 2008)

huh? nanda?


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 13, 2008)

Started Reading this manga 

Luv Soul and Maka the rest.....meh

First Question what the Hell is wrong with everyones feet in this manga?


----------



## Iijyanaika (Oct 13, 2008)

quick look at new chapter 

shinigami is all week in the knees

kilik gets and finishes his fight with the help of ox/harvard kim/jackie

kidd is hurrying along

medusa get's played by some marionettes


----------



## Aeon (Oct 13, 2008)

I didn't know Shinigami had knees. 

Sounds like a great chapter though. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 13, 2008)

Why nobody told me there was a excalibur special chapter ...

LEGENDARY PEEPING IS LEGENDARY


----------



## spaZ (Oct 13, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Started Reading this manga
> 
> Luv Soul and Maka the rest.....meh
> 
> First Question what the Hell is wrong with everyones feet in this manga?



Thats how the manaka drew it at first, they start to look smaller and stuff later on.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 13, 2008)

Do we get any lulzy Biblical references in this chapter?


----------



## Aeon (Oct 14, 2008)

^Which lulzy reference would that be?


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow... to add to the suggestiveness of Tea and Cookies!' sig... Maka has her mouth puckered as well as the red knees D:


----------



## Aeon (Oct 14, 2008)

^Oh wow, I hadn't noticed that...


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 14, 2008)

Who is the Strongest Weapon in the Students?

I know Maka Is Wanting to create a Sycthe stronger than her Father but whats the Chances of Soul getting that Power?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2008)

Well the manga is named after him, so I think he will eventually get a powerup and hopefully this arc.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 14, 2008)

'demon slayer' is supposedly very strong (we dont know HOW strong though). Soul becoming a death scythe during this series isnt something thats likely to happen until perhaps much later on (if ever)...


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 14, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> 'demon slayer' is supposedly very strong (we dont know HOW strong though). Soul becoming a death scythe during this series isnt something thats likely to happen until perhaps much later on (if ever)...



Whats a demon slayer 

So soul isn't gonna surpass Maka's Father in this manga Poor soul

Can Maka and Black star become shimigi or must you be born one like Death Kid


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2008)

"Demon Hunter" is what uchiha-alia meant. 

And how do you know hes not going to surpass the other death scythes? He probably will in the future though.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 14, 2008)

spaZ said:


> "Demon Hunter" is what uchiha-alia meant.
> 
> And how do you know hes not going to surpass the other death scythes? He probably will in the future though.



Whats a Demon Hunter then?

Thats what i'm asking will Soul surpass Spirit


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 14, 2008)

Link83 said:


> ^Which lulzy reference would that be?



The "legions, For I am many" quote from last chapter. I giggled.  (Catholic School may have made me, you know, hate the Catholic church, but bible studies did help me enjoy stuff like that )



> Wow... to add to the suggestiveness of Tea and Cookies!' sig... Maka has her mouth puckered as well as the red knees D:



 But I actually yhink her mouth is open, like she's talking to Kid.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 14, 2008)

She`s more like.... "ano....." (why the hell there are only boys with me?)

//HbS


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 14, 2008)

She's just letting him know that he's next in line 

J/p, it's just too amusing to read into suggestiveness when it isn't there


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 14, 2008)

Reading Chapter 3

Did anyone else  think Death-Kid was a know it all prick when they read this Chapter


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Whats a Demon Hunter then?
> 
> Thats what i'm asking will Soul surpass Spirit



Did you even read the manga? Its the name of there new scythe.


----------



## Sin (Oct 14, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Did you even read the manga? Its the name of there new scythe.


S/He is on Chapter 3.

No idea why s/he's discussing things with us when it'll get him/her spoiled.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 14, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Did you even read the manga? Its the name of there new scythe.



Arg! She just started! Spoiler tag it.


----------



## Sin (Oct 14, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Arg! She just started! Spoiler tag it.


It's her fault, she came in asking about future events


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 14, 2008)

I think she's a bit unclear on the concept. :/


(BTW, your sig!  Makes me happy!)


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> It's her fault, she came in asking about future events



You again you don't sound  cheerfull again!

And actually I'm intending to get spoilers i feel it helps me understand the manga (Unless it's Tenjou Tenge no matter the spoiler i never understand that thing probably) logic is awesame


----------



## Majeh (Oct 14, 2008)

Ive read every page of this manga and i dont even know what the demon scythe is. Some1 plz refresh me cause theres obviously a blank in my head.


----------



## Sin (Oct 14, 2008)

Majeh said:


> Ive read every page of this manga and i dont even know what the demon scythe is. Some1 plz refresh me cause theres obviously a blank in my head.


spaZ already fixed it.

It's "Demon Hunter" Maka's new tech.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2008)

Reread chapter 42.


----------



## Majeh (Oct 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> spaZ already fixed it.
> 
> It's "Demon Hunter" Maka's new tech.



Can u refresh me or lead me to the page in which this is on. Im drawing blanks. 

edit: Thnx spaz


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 14, 2008)

This Thread is nicer Than i heard!!


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> She`s more like.... "ano....." (why the hell there are only boys with me?)
> 
> //HbS



her father would like to know that too.



I love your sig too, I totally missed that in the ep.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 14, 2008)

I wonder do Maka and Soul have a thing ?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 14, 2008)

Stop asking questions and just read the manga.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 15, 2008)

Screw demonhunter, where`s chapter 54? 

//HbS


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree with HbS.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 15, 2008)

no you guys stay strong! I won't be able to hold off if you guys don't. JUST WAIT A LITTLE LONGER


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 15, 2008)

Mouse witch looks cool in the spoilers.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 15, 2008)

OMG TEA AND COOKIES NO, DON'T CHANGE THE SIG! 

Lilykt is on a very big roll of clowning and lulz lately.


----------



## Sin (Oct 15, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Stop asking questions and just read the manga.


This.

Just enjoy the manga, when you're done, come discuss it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 15, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> no you guys stay strong! I won't be able to hold off if you guys don't. JUST WAIT A LITTLE LONGER


in b4 snap
i want the chapter now. i don`t have anything to do at the moment

//HbS


----------



## spaZ (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't think it will be that much longer till the raw comes out.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 15, 2008)

Or it could be forever!


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 15, 2008)

Right Shut up and Read...I can soo do that


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 15, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> OMG TEA AND COOKIES NO, DON'T CHANGE THE SIG!
> 
> Lilykt is on a very big roll of clowning and lulz lately.



schools getting to me, the stress is piling up and I tend to let loose on these forums.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 15, 2008)

Still no raw, gaiz.

(Imma change my sig back soon.)


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 15, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Still no raw, gaiz.
> 
> (Imma change my sig back soon.)



You better! Every minute you don't have a Soul Eater set, my love for you wanes


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 15, 2008)

Well that's not fair.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 15, 2008)

Haha... rekindling love via gunpoint... certainly one for unique experiences, aren't you?


----------



## Sin (Oct 15, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> You better! Every minute you don't have a Soul Eater set, my love for you wanes


Ditto


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 15, 2008)

D: I feel...so unloved...

Maybe I should find people who'll love me for me.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 15, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> D: I feel...so unloved...
> 
> Maybe I should find people who'll love me for me.



I see your feminine wiles at work! No other lover could compare with myself, anyway!


----------



## NobodyMan (Oct 15, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> D: I feel...so unloved...
> 
> Maybe I should find people who'll love me for me.


I love you for you. 

But Phantom's right, I can't compare.

I do miss your SE set though.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Oct 16, 2008)

hey everyone, i actually have free time, and time before my friend comes over. one thing, is that it's night time, and the lamp in my room sucks, so i can take cam pics if you want, but it will be dark, and i hate seeing people bitch about cam raws(especially when i'm taking them, and they're not that bad)

you want it enough?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> hey everyone, i actually have free time, and time before my friend comes over. one thing, is that it's night time, and the lamp in my room sucks, so i can take cam pics if you want, but it will be dark, and i hate seeing people bitch about cam raws(especially when i'm taking them, and they're not that bad)
> 
> you want it enough?



I do .


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 16, 2008)

I like pictures  Doesn't matter where is comes from


----------



## Sin (Oct 16, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> hey everyone, i actually have free time, and time before my friend comes over. one thing, is that it's night time, and the lamp in my room sucks, so i can take cam pics if you want, but it will be dark, and i hate seeing people bitch about cam raws(especially when i'm taking them, and they're not that bad)
> 
> you want it enough?


Fuck yeah do it


----------



## Aeon (Oct 16, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> hey everyone, i actually have free time, and time before my friend comes over. one thing, is that it's night time, and the lamp in my room sucks, so i can take cam pics if you want, but it will be dark, and i hate seeing people bitch about cam raws(especially when i'm taking them, and they're not that bad)
> 
> you want it enough?



I can wait...


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 16, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> hey everyone, i actually have free time, and time before my friend comes over. one thing, is that it's night time, and the lamp in my room sucks, so i can take cam pics if you want, but it will be dark, and i hate seeing people bitch about cam raws(especially when i'm taking them, and they're not that bad)
> 
> you want it enough?



I waaaaaant it so bad.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 16, 2008)

By the time you read this it won't be dark anymore... so I expect teh scans >: (


----------



## Kakashisensay (Oct 16, 2008)

I thought his last cam scans were good enough to read. Do it if you feel like it.


----------



## NobodyMan (Oct 16, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> hey everyone, i actually have free time, and time before my friend comes over. one thing, is that it's night time, and the lamp in my room sucks, so i can take cam pics if you want, but it will be dark, and i hate seeing people bitch about cam raws(especially when i'm taking them, and they're not that bad)
> 
> you want it enough?


I'm a little late to say it, but yes. 

Oh God yes.


----------



## Mitarashi Anko (Oct 16, 2008)

Kinda made me sad that they didn't include the full extent of Giriko's nonsensical shit metaphor ramblings :\  That page had me laughing uncontrollably for at least a minute





But the l337 Mifune 5|<1ll2 more than made up for it.  Always great to watch him fight, and only a studio like Bones (my second favorite, for their wicked, flowy aerobatics) could do his style justice.

Still... too bad Gainax is so picky.  I can't count the series I've fantasized fights from under Gainax direction instead, but Mifune's duels in SE would definitely be one of the coolest.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 18, 2008)

Raws not out yet. :/


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 18, 2008)

yay, tea and cookies is back!

Now my love for you is rekindled, if not emblazoned by the new marie avy, which you must give me the stock for :X

Iijyanaika, teh raw! D:


----------



## Platinum (Oct 18, 2008)

So raw is not out yet.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 18, 2008)

Nope. At least


----------



## Iijyanaika (Oct 18, 2008)

sorry, friend came before anyone said anything, then got busy again. i just got home from work, so i'll try and up it in a few minutes


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 18, 2008)

Anticipation.

//HbS


----------



## Felix (Oct 18, 2008)

Agony


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 18, 2008)

Lugubrious.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 18, 2008)

Orgasm.

Jewish Bunny of Confusion was awesome, same goes for Triple Mizune, and just what the fuck happened at the end?!

//HbS


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 18, 2008)

Man, Harvar is just mean.  Like...really.  Just straight to the point.

And damn...Arachne is .. Eibon is.... yeah...wow Maka.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 18, 2008)

Did you notice that Triple Mizune has smaller breast than the previous one, composed of 5 Mizunes? Strangely reminds me this:


//HbS


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 18, 2008)

That visor fits Harvar perfectly

Harvar hates bunnies


----------



## spaZ (Oct 18, 2008)

Did Eibon just turn Maka, Soul, and Medusa into puppets?


----------



## Sin (Oct 18, 2008)

Maka never fails to fail.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 18, 2008)

More like she never fails to get owned. Well, she once did.

//HbS


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 18, 2008)

you guys bettah not be hatin on Maka


----------



## Gary (Oct 18, 2008)

well i'm starting to catch up 20 more chapter to go.
black star is really badss


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 18, 2008)

Found these pics on another forum.  Anyone able to translate it? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## spaZ (Oct 18, 2008)

Why its just some stupid fan art thing.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 18, 2008)

I think it was just maka who turned into a puppet



glad to see jackie is back to normal


----------



## spaZ (Oct 18, 2008)

Look again Soul and Medusa are like puppets to. 

Also I am starting to think this just might be a form of insanity.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 18, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Look again Soul and Medusa are like puppets to.
> 
> Also I am starting to think this just might be a form of insanity.



like genjutsu?


well I dont think medusa cna just instantly turn itno a puppet so ill have to agree with you that it didn't actually happen


----------



## Aeon (Oct 18, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Look again Soul and Medusa are like puppets to.
> 
> Also I am starting to think this just might be a form of insanity.



That seems possible.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 18, 2008)

Nawt rar, plox?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 19, 2008)

Request ignored. TaC:0, Mean peoples:1


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 19, 2008)

Ummm...... what does "nawt rar" mean?  maybe i`m an idiot, but i just don`t know

//HbS


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 19, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Request ignored. TaC:0, Mean peoples:1



lol i don't know japanese, have you tried the Translation topic?


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't understand what it means either.  I feel old now


----------



## Sin (Oct 19, 2008)

I understood it, but since WinRAR is free...


----------



## spaZ (Oct 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _translation for 54_ 



1
Soul Eater
Chapter 54: Operation: Seize Baba Yaga Castle (Part 9)
[Insert text: This battle of souls... is still going on.]

2a
[just advertising tankobon release]

2b
[Box: Shibusen, Death Room]
DeathScythe: Shinigami-sama... // Shinigami-sama... // .........
Shinigami: Don't worry... // It's... all right... Spirit-kun...

3a
Shinigami: Whe~~~~w...
DeathScythe: Could it be... // Has Kid...?
Shinigami: Uh-huh!♪ // It's a happy event! It looks like one of The Lines Of Sanzu has actually connected! // .........
DeathScythe: ......... // I see...
Shinigami: Oh, don't look like that. / What parent wouldn't be happy to see his own kid growing up?

3b
DeathScythe: Yes... you're right.
[Text: Eighth Tower... / People present: Kid, Liz, Patty, Free...]
Kid: (That power... // Thanks to Brew, the dormant Shinigami power within me was released... // Is that why Father gave Brew to me...?) // I must live up to Father's expectations.)

4a
Liz: Kid... // There are still two lock artifacts left, right? / Shouldn't we be prioritising them?
Kid: Medusa's team are working well together. / And Eruka and Mizune should be able to take care of the gap left by Free. // Thus, our objective is to head to the centre of the castle and stir things up there! // That way, we help the others destroy the remaining locks... // And that vampire headed towards the centre of the castle, as well. // Let's move!

4b
[Box: Near the First Tower / Eruka, Mizune]
Eruka: Honestly, Free is such a klutz... // He was supposed to be heading for the First Tower, right?! How on Earth he ended up heading for the Second Tower and ending up at the Eighth... / It's ridiculous... // If we trust the Shibusen students to deal with the Second Tower, this place will be the only one left. // ...Ugh, the Second and Eighth Towers are in completely opposite directions...! // Hmmmphhh...
Mice: Chichichi!
Eruka: Yes, we've got three of you, Mizune, so I'd say we're set to go and deal with the First Tower's destruction.

5a
[Box: Second Tower / Kilik, Fire, Thunder]
ArtifactSoldiers: Hmmm? // That's a weird Artifact Soldier... // Is it a new type?
Kilik: Fire, Thunder!!

5b
Kilik: Let's do this. // (I have one usage of Medusa's magic "Vector Boost" for each of my hands.) // One shot. // Vector Boost!
ArtifactSoldiers: !! // !!

6a
ArtifactSoldiers: Aaaghhhhhhhhh! // What's with this guy?! Does he have some kind of bug?!
Kilik: And once more!! // Double T!

6b
CombatSoldier: ...... // This is terrible... he's taken out almost all of us.
InsightSoldier: Let me handle this. // I'll use my Artifact Insight to find out just who this guy really is.

7a
InsightSoldier: I see it... I see it all!! There's nothing that can hide from these eyes of mine... All your data is just flooding in! / I'll strip you butt naked!
Kilik: What's this...?!
InsightSoldier: Got it.
CombatSoldier: You know who he is?!
InsightSoldier: Yeah. // Skin age: 13. Waist size: 65 cm. Body fat percentage: 10%.
CombatSolder: Again with the weird data...
InsightSoldier: .................. // He's a Shibusen student.
CombatSoldier: What?!! // Well, that's all I'd say we need to know. You can leave the rest to me.

7b
CombatSoldier: I am an Artifact Soldier programmed with all the world's different forms of unarmed combat. / Boxing, Sumo, Karate, Judo, Muay Thai, Sumo, Muay Thai, Sambo, Kickboxing, Sumo, etc. etc.
Kilik: Very nice. // Looks like we've found a guy with some fight in him.
CombatSoldier: From boxing footwork...
Kilik: He's fast...!!

8a
CombatSoldier: ...to the Sumo "Nekodamashi"!
[TN: The Sumo technique of clapping your hands in front of your opponent's face to confuse him]
CombatSoldier: From Muay Thai... // ...a powerful middle kick... // ...to Nekodamashi! // From a Karate fore-fist strike...

8b
CombatSoldier: ...to Nekodama -
Kilik: I think that Sumo data is kind of screwing you over... / [aside]that crazy martial art with great big lardasses slapping each other in the nude...[/aside]
[Label: * A foreigner's opinion]
CombatSoldier: This guy's tough...
InsightSoldier: That's what happens when you rush in before I'm finished collecting data. // Heheheh... // Did you think all I was good for was gathering the kind of data office ladies would be interested in...?

9a
InsightSoldier: I can read an opponent's movements up to twenty steps ahead. // I see it... I see it all... All your next twenty movements!
Kilik: What...?! // (He can read everything I'm going to do...?! So does that mean he knows I'm about to leap in and try for a straight hit on the right...? If so, I should switch strategies and go for a long-range attack with Thunder... // No... would he have read that too...?! Shit... This is pretty irritating...)
InsightSoldier: I... / ...concede.
Kilik: What...?!

9b
InsightSoldier: I can read your next twenty moves, but still I see no way that I can defeat you... // ...I saw it...... I knew it was coming... that straight left punch of yours... // And yet... I still could not avoid it...
ArtifactSoldiers: Da~~~mn... This guy's strong! // We're just no match for him... // No...!! What about... the new Artifact Soldier created personally by the great mage Eibon-sama himself...?! // !!
Morubi: Talking about me?!

10a
[Box: Artifact Soldier / Morubi]
ArtifactSoldier: ......... / You...?!
Morubi: Yeah. I'm the Toy Artifact Soldier, Morubi.
Kilik: ........................ // Oi!!

10b
Morubi: (How do you like that?!! My Artifact Fun!!)
Kilik: Oi... Fire, Thunder... // Get back here... // Ahh... // Crap...

11a
Kilik: Aaaaaaghhhhhhhhh!
[Text: First Tower]
Mizune: Chichichi...
Eruka: Gekogeko... It looks like we've reached the "lock" room.

11b
Eruka: Now, you go distract the enemies while I set up my bombs.
Mizune: Chichichi! // Chichichi ×3! // Chichichi ×3!

12a
Arachnophobes: .........!! Wh... Who's that...?
Mizune: Chichichi... I'll play with you guys for a while.
Arachnophobes: Is it you, then...?! The one going around the castle destroying all the locks...?!

12b
Mizune: Beam Whiskers!
Arachnophobes: Aaaaghhhhhh!
Eruka: Geko!♪ Nicely done! // Now, I'd better put my Tadpole Bombs on the lock while the coast is clear...

13a
Arachnophobe: You're... a witch...?!! // [aside]why is a witch interfering with Arachnophobia...?![/aside]
Mizune: Chichichi... too easy.
Eruka: Mizune~~~!! I'm done over here!! Let's hurry up and get out!!
Mizune: That was nice and quick, Eru-Eru!♪

13b
Arachnophobes: Wait!!
Eruka: Go, go, go!! // Bye~~~~!

14a
Kilik: Fire! Thunder! Get a hold of yourselves! // Forget about that stupid toy!!
Morubi: (Don't be so silly... the fun I possess is Artifact Fun! // They won't get bored of me that easily!)
ArtifactSoldier: DIIIIIIEEEEEEE!!

14b
Ox: RAIOUSEN!!
[TN: "Thunder King Drill"]
ArtifactSoldier: !!
Kim: WolLantern!
[TN: Yay Kim~! <3<3<3]

15a
Kilik: Ox... // Kim! Jackie!
Ox: I must apologise for my lateness.

15b
Harvar: ...And I think that's all of 'em. // Time to head for the Artifact.
Kim: ............
Ox: Y... / Yeah...

16a
[Text: Artifact: / "Lock"]
Kilik: Right - here goes!! Everybody ready? // AFX-T!
Ox: Raiousen!!
Kim: Haaah~!!

16b
[Text: Artifact "Lock", Numbers 1 through 8... // All targets... // ...OBLITERATED.]

17a
Arachnophobes: All locks have gone silent... // The barrier around the Queen Spider's Lair is no more.
Eibon: Arachne-sama's magic is all ready now. // No need to worry.
[Text: Queen Spider's Lair: // UNLOCKED]

17b
Medusa: It seems the barrier has been removed.
Soul: So in here... is Arachne.
Maka: Chrona... // (Now that the barrier is gone, I should be able to sense Chrona's wavelength.)

18a
Medusa: No...!! / A magical attack?!

18b
Soul: ?!

19
Soul: What?!
[Insert text: Arachne's magical attack assaults Maka and the others...!!]
[Bottom text: To be continued in the December issue (on sale Wednesday 12th November)]




Looks like it was just some type of magic that turned Maka and them into puppets.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 19, 2008)

I thought it was pretty obvious that it wasn't Eibon... the white strings that came out were very much like Arachne's threads during the Golem fight.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 19, 2008)

I never once said it was Eibons doing, but just something like insanity.


----------



## Sin (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, it was definitely one of Arachne's spells.

Still, the author should be a little nicer to Maka. She gets owned left and right.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 19, 2008)

spaZ, someone else said it was Eibon's doing.

@Sin - see, this is why you will never be able to please her like I do


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you, Phantom.



I have the bigger full one somewhere...

Interesting chapter.

Maka's not owned yet for sure. 

*wanders off to google WinRar*


----------



## spaZ (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes it is.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 19, 2008)

What popup?

edit: i swear, i didn`t notice it

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Oct 19, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Yes it is.


I use Linux, so i don't even see it


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 19, 2008)

link to raw/chapter pls???


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 19, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> link to raw/chapter pls???



Quoted for the truth


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 19, 2008)

People are silly. TandC stalks me btw, that's why she knows where my links are, not b/c she has good memory >_> <_<


----------



## Sin (Oct 19, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> People are silly. TandC stalks me btw, that's why she knows where my links are, not b/c she has good memory >_> <_<


TaC is an odd lady.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 20, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> People are silly. TandC stalks me btw, that's why she knows where my links are, not b/c she has good memory >_> <_<



The other way around.  You conditionally stalk me. I have an awesome memory.



Sin said:


> TaC is an odd lady.



Nu-uh! I'm normal. sigged for truth


----------



## Sin (Oct 20, 2008)

Phantom stalks half the forum's female population 

@TaC: Why invisible mode? D:

*adds link to 54 RAW to the first post*


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 20, 2008)

I like being invisible. I feel cool.


----------



## Sin (Oct 20, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> I like being invisible. I feel cool.


Even at the expense of my sadness? D:

New SE set tomorrow


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2008)

Chapter looks interesting .


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 20, 2008)

It makes you sad? 

Yerp. New episode tomorrow. <3


----------



## Sin (Oct 20, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> It makes you sad?
> 
> Yerp. New episode tomorrow. <3


It makes me very sad 

Chibi Medusa


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 20, 2008)

I can't wait!


----------



## Sin (Oct 20, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> I can't wait!


*ignored the whole sad thing  *


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm not sure why it makes you sad. D:


----------



## Sin (Oct 20, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> I'm not sure why it makes you sad. D:


I don't like it


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 20, 2008)

Sin said:


> Phantom stalks half the forum's female population



What?! D: I don't actually put effort into "stalking" anyone. If they're in mah thredz, then maybe. I need to be enlightened as to what conditional stalking is, now, lol.

Why would you feel sad about the chapter? Maka puppet is creepy, but I'd still play with her... make her do the Irish Riverdance or something.


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 20, 2008)

for that he needs a shinigam chop  !!


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 20, 2008)

this new chap is a bit meh, when compared with the last few 



PhantomX said:


> Why would you feel sad about the chapter? Maka puppet is creepy, but I'd still play with her... make her do the Irish Riverdance or something.


Irish river dance eh? now why would you want a puppet maka to do that when you can have her act out A Puppet Exorcism


----------



## Kira-chan (Oct 20, 2008)

Anyone know what to make of that first scene?  It seemed like they were implying that Shinigami-sama would die once Kid reaches his full power or something.


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 20, 2008)

I thought he was just happy that his son is growing up?  I need to look at the translation again.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 20, 2008)

Well, he somehow got on his knee, i wonder why...

//HbS


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 20, 2008)

Harvar

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol he looks like cyclopes morphed with rock lee Link removed  



Harvar...

*Spoiler*: __ 



seems like a nice guy, not very interesting though Link removed 



HARVAR?!:amazed

*Spoiler*: __ 



WTF?! Who is this!Link removed Link removed



*HARVAR!!!* 

*Spoiler*: __ 



By now his ture nature shines and we see that Harvar's a pretty cold and ruthless guy, even the others are scared of him...he's really cool now though.Link removed



Maka (I just had to throw this one in. AHAHAHA Maka.)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed


 

I tried to put up the pictures but they wouldn't show, so I posted the links. Just wanted you guys to see the amazing character development Harvars gotten, and my various reactions to said development. I get the feeling he's gonna become a fan favorite soon. Despite being on the "other" team.
Boys' got swagger.


----------



## MasterChick (Oct 20, 2008)

Second panel, Kisame
New Chapter is out


----------



## Sin (Oct 20, 2008)

Such a bad scan D:

@spaZ: When do you reckon Mahou-X will be able to release?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 20, 2008)

When I get a raw. I have been constantly keeping a eye out on raw sites and such but its taking so long to pop up.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 20, 2008)

Lol, Harvar.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 20, 2008)

Don't mock Harvar, he's a cool guy and he knows how to kick ass and take names.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2008)

Gotta read gotta read gotta read


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 20, 2008)

Harvar is a beast. Officially my favorite demonic weapon.

Fire and Thunder were lulzworthy though with them dancing with a rabbit, only for Havar to put the smackdown on it.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 20, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> Harvar
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



In his current form, he looks like a badass version of Shikamaru.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 20, 2008)

So Maka was about to search for Crona's wavelength, interesting...


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah, I expect her wavelength sensing abilities to evolve to what BJ had at the end of this arc. Setting up for a Stein and Marie re-entrence, yes? 

 new set.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 20, 2008)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> In his current form, he looks like a badass version of Shikamaru.




*Spoiler*: __ 



they made him like that in the anime too it seems. 



now he's bad@$$ right from the beginning.


----------



## Kek (Oct 20, 2008)

Harvar has always been a badass.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 20, 2008)

Kek said:


> Harvar has always been a badass.



the bowl haircut says otherwise


----------



## Kek (Oct 20, 2008)

Whatcha talkin' 'bout? Bowl haircuts are super bad-ass. 

Mizune x 3 is one of, if not the, cutest character in SE. And violent.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 20, 2008)

I like her better than the other version.


----------



## dEnd (Oct 20, 2008)

Harvar is the definition of awesome, LOL ...he cutting the puppy's head while the pot's girls where playing with it made me laugh a lot


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 20, 2008)

I don't... now she's like a loli-type chara 

I really do miss Stein and Marie though... I hope their entrance is almost as good as Black Star's was.


----------



## Sin (Oct 20, 2008)

*waiting for Mahou-X*


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes! Sin! your avatar is adorable!

Yeah, 3x Mizune is super cute. I wish I looked like that.

Stein and Marie's entrance will be insanely awesome.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 20, 2008)

Sin said:


> *waiting for Mahou-X*



hahaha and I am waiting for this stupid raw.


----------



## Sin (Oct 20, 2008)

I've been spoiled by the HQ scans D:

I actually compared them side by side to stuff that gets released in OM and the difference is pretty astounding.


----------



## aceb (Oct 21, 2008)

How is the guy strongest form and fastest form unable to beat 3 meisters but his most numerous form can cut Kid-kun's arm off?


----------



## Sin (Oct 21, 2008)

aceb said:


> How is the guy strongest form and fastest form unable to beat 3 meisters but his most numerous form can cut Kid-kun's arm off?


He said toughest and fastest. Toughest as in defensively. Fastest as in raw movement speed. It's obvious that the further back he goes the more his soul expands, hence the more power he has.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 21, 2008)

Chapter was alright. Kilik and Harvar were awesome.

Looks like Maka, Soul, and Medusa are puppets. This should be interesting.


----------



## ansoncarter (Oct 21, 2008)

blackstars entrance was cool until I remembered he's a total wimp compared to kidd

still can't figure why whatever mangaka name is, decided to make one character way stronger than the rest. Almost always a dumb idea. Couldn't really get into blackstars tough-guy moments ever since that first effortless beatdown

yeah he's a shinigami and all that, but he's in the same class and goes on the same missions so he's still a normal rival


----------



## neostar8710 (Oct 21, 2008)

I felt that the pacing of this chapter was pretty slow...not much happened...but I'm hoping next month a lot more happens.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2008)

Having to wait a month for like 30 pages probably isn't helping the feeling of pace, either


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 21, 2008)

ansoncarter said:


> blackstars entrance was cool until I remembered he's a total wimp compared to kidd
> 
> still can't figure why whatever mangaka name is, decided to make one character way stronger than the rest. Almost always a dumb idea. Couldn't really get into blackstars tough-guy moments ever since that first effortless beatdown
> 
> yeah he's a shinigami and all that, but he's in the same class and goes on the same missions so he's still a normal rival



If you're talking about the Soul/Black Star/Kidd fight, what did you expect?  It's the beginning of the story.  Of course the Shinigami's son is going to beat down some newbies.  I guess that means they will never get stronger?

The second fight with Black Star & Kidd was different.  Don't ignore the fact that he was physically & mentally screwed up.

They're all still growing.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm talking about Black Star's latest entrance.

Also, I have no doubt that Mifune would fuck Kid up so hard. Bullets are ineffective against him... he stopped Asuza's shots and she's a Death Scythe.

I used to like Black Star for the lulz... but now I like him because he's a badass, and amazing.


----------



## ansoncarter (Oct 21, 2008)

GaryDAI said:


> If you're talking about the Soul/Black Star/Kidd fight, what did you expect?  It's the beginning of the story.  Of course the Shinigami's son is going to beat down some newbies.  I guess that means they will never get stronger?



there's good ways to handle that, and bad ways

I think they got it wrong. If they aren't going to bother with one of the usual qualifiers to make the beatdown palatable, or have them do something to make up for it anytime soon (not really the beginning anymore imo, not with the fast pacing and the 35 page chapters), shouldn't have made kidd a real rival in the first place. Should have distanced his role as a rival by playing up the 'son of shinigami' angle more. Or some other thing.


----------



## Tash (Oct 21, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I'm talking about Black Star's latest entrance.
> 
> Also, I have no doubt that Mifune would fuck Kid up so hard. Bullets are ineffective against him from long distance he stopped Asuza's shots and she's a Death Scythe.
> 
> I used to like Black Star for the lulz... but now I like him because he's a badass, and amazing.



Fixed.

Dodging something a few meters away doesn't mean you can dodge something fired right up in your face.

And even without his guns Kidd knows martial arts.

He could just punch him.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 21, 2008)

Pretty sure if Sid, who's a close range fighter and a three star tech could barely touch Mifune up close, Kid wouldn't stand a chance. Also, Black Star has all this speed star and clone stuff going on and he STILL can barely hit him. Stop overrating Kid... in order to power himself up at all he had to use some super powerful demonic tool,  lol


----------



## ansoncarter (Oct 21, 2008)

even if the gap between them's closed that first beatdown hung over their heads for way too long imo. And it didn't have to hang over their heads for a single chapter if it was handled right. I ended up liking blackstar a lot less than I otherwise might have

just my opinion

and Sid did alright in close against mifune didn't he? almost killed him, although maybe that was with help. Can't remember. And I think he said later on that he 'would have' killed him if they didn't have to leave. Could have been bragging though I guess

and is he even a close range fighter? he was using that crossbow thing and saying he's an assassin and someone who hunts from the shadows


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 21, 2008)

His primary weapon is a knife... she just also happens to be a trapmaster 

I also don't really get why people keep holding that over their heads? BS and Soul never teamed/partnered before and they were terrible at it, lol.


----------



## Yulwei (Oct 21, 2008)

You shouldn't ever rank Kidd as he's not destined to be a Meister rather he's going to be the next Shinigami. As far as meisters go BS is still the strongest of the current generation.


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 21, 2008)

I think the fight between Sid & Mifune was fair.  Even though the place was booby trapped, his weapon Nygus did set it off.  So it's ok to me.  I thought it ended in a draw.

I think Sid said he would try to snipe Mifune again


----------



## blazingshadow (Oct 21, 2008)

i am wondering if brew's power is connected to shinigami's power directly. he kinda seemed weakened when they first showed him this chapter


----------



## Goodfellow (Oct 21, 2008)

Black Star, Death the Kidd...Who cares, Soul Eater's jazz music still wins


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 21, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> i am wondering if brew's power is connected to shinigami's power directly. he kinda seemed weakened when they first showed him this chapter



I honestly don't think it taps into Shinigami's power, because he mentioned Kid's Sanzu lines. 

From Spirit's reaction and how he was upset, I got the impression that Kid is meant to replace Shinigami as the God of Death.  So as Kid get's stronger, Shinigami gets weaker.   Then when Kid becomes a full-blown God of Death, Shinigami dies / disappears.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 21, 2008)

That might explain why there is only one shinigami in the world, because there is only meant to be one at a time.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 21, 2008)

What`ll Kid do when he reaches his full potential? "Whoops i killed my father"?

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Oct 21, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Having to wait a month for like 30 pages probably isn't helping the feeling of pace, either


That's just the flaw of monthly manga


----------



## Sin (Oct 21, 2008)

dEnd said:


> somehting like
> "FAAAATHER!! ...HE was... such a symmetrical father!! "


Well, we're not sure it'll even kill him.

He might just lose his powers.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 21, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> What`ll Kid do when he reaches his full potential? "Whoops i killed my father"?
> 
> //HbS



Eh...a bit stronger reaction. "AH SHIT! I KILLED MY FATHER"  D:


----------



## Sin (Oct 21, 2008)

I doubt Kid even knows yet.

His father hides so much from him I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh, no doubt he doesn't know. He'd be a bit more upset if he did.


----------



## dEnd (Oct 21, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Eh...a bit stronger reaction. "AH SHIT! I KILLED MY FATHER"  D:


somehting like 
"FAAAATHER!! ...HE was... such a symmetrical father!! "


----------



## Sin (Oct 21, 2008)

Now that the weird timewarps are over <_<

Everyone go nominate SE for MoTM 

And nominate *Psyren* too


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Oct 22, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Eh...a bit stronger reaction. "AH SHIT! I KILLED MY FATHER"  D:



Damn...Depressed...Die...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 22, 2008)

I really lost the count for the towers ...


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 22, 2008)

I had to  keep looking back at other chapters to keep the towers straight. :/


----------



## Sin (Oct 22, 2008)

Everyone nominate? 

I'm starting to like fists kid


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 22, 2008)

I did.  

Kilik is tons o' fun. And the pots are AAAAAAAAAAAADDOOOOOORAAAABLLLLLE. ( My girlish instincts are showing)


----------



## Tash (Oct 22, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Pretty sure if Sid, who's a close range fighter and a three star tech could barely touch Mifune up close, Kid wouldn't stand a chance.


How is Sid a close range fighter?

The main Deathscythe he uses is a long range weapon and he even uses his knives as long range weapons.

And anyway, Sid was signaled to retreat before they even got serious in that fight. Basically all that happened was Sid tried to snipe Mifune, then catch him in a booby trap, and then they both had like, one exchange up close, where niether was serious and they were both even.




> Also, Black Star has all this speed star and clone stuff going on and he STILL can barely hit him.


Black Star has pretty much been kicking Mifune around left and right since the clones.

IIRC Mifune has only managed to give BS a small nick on his forehead so far.

And in any case BS has had speed-star all along, guess who was decidedly the best choice for a speed oriented mission?

Not black-star.



> Stop overrating Kid... in order to power himself up at all he had to use some super powerful demonic tool,  lol



1. Kidd pretty much explains this chapter than BREW only released the shinigami potential he already has.

2. They all use demonic tools to fight, Tsubaki is Black-stars power up.

3. He needed a power-up to fight somebody with more hax powers and likely a few hundred more years battle experience than Mifune.


----------



## Sin (Oct 22, 2008)

> And in any case BS has had speed-star all along, guess who was decidedly the best choice for a speed oriented mission?



I won't comment on the rest, but Shadow Star is different from Speed Star. Speed Star never left afterimages with mass behind. This new Shadow Star that B*S is using is brand new.

Just saying.


----------



## Tash (Oct 22, 2008)

Pretty much the only difference so far is that the after images have mass.

But PhantomX was saying that Speed Star gives BS an advantage over Kidd.

Which it obviously doesn't since he's been able to use it since chapter 14 or so and Kidd is still described as "The only one who could handle" the 500km/hr train.


----------



## Sin (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't think it can be disputed that skateboard Kid is faster raw speed wise than B*S, but maybe Phantom meant Kid without his skateboard.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 22, 2008)

Sin said:


> Now that the weird timewarps are over <_<
> 
> Everyone go nominate SE for MoTM
> 
> And nominate *Psyren* too



Thats the thing where it becomes a Sub forum for a while right?

Where do you nominate?


----------



## Sin (Oct 22, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Thats the thing where it becomes a Sub forum for a while right?
> 
> Where do you nominate?


Link's in the first post of this thread.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 22, 2008)

I was talking about black star vs Mifune. I'm not gonna make assumptions about what could be etc. I'm saying that Black Star, using the Speed Star, has barely managed to hit Mifune. Also, Mifune has taken practically no damage, how you came to the conclusion that he's being tossed around left and right is beyond me.


----------



## Sin (Oct 22, 2008)

Okay. Let's go over it step by step.

B*S vs. Mifune, First Contact:





*Verdict: *Even.

~I won't directly link images or I'll run out of images~

Next, Mifune releases his swords and charges. Mifune attacks and stops B*S' sword, but...

MUHANNAD

*Verdict: *B*S point, knocks sword out of Mifune's hand.

Following that, Mifune's sword fang, and three line attack.

MUHANNAD
MUHANNAD
MUHANNAD

*Verdict: *Mifune cuts B*S in several places, to the point of staining the ground with blood.

Now, B*S switches to Shadow Star, Absolute Shadow (different from Speed Star)



B*S starts attacking, Mifune is able to cut the afterimages rather easily, until:

MUHANNAD
MUHANNAD

*Verdict: *Mifune has been hit, twice, no blood.

Mifune becomes able to predict Absolute Shadow, and hits B*S.

MUHANNAD

*Verdict: *Another point for Mifune, hits B*S like B*S hit him.

Now, B*S uses the clone technique and...

MUHANNAD
MUHANNAD

*Verdict: *Mifune takes two hits, but still isn't really bothered.

With that, it ends with Mifune using Flood Line, something we haven't seen yet.



I'd hardly call that "getting tossed around" they have been pretty even.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 22, 2008)

^Wait, what is all that for?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 22, 2008)

Look back like 5 posts maybe...


----------



## Kek (Oct 22, 2008)

Damn. Maka and Co. just _had _to turn into puppets before they found Crona. >_> 

If Arachne can turn people into puppets like that from Eibon's training, I wonder what else she could do. or Eibon for that matter.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 22, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Look back like 5 posts maybe...



Lol, I had read. I just wanted Sin to respond though.


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 22, 2008)

Mifune just went on the offensive.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 22, 2008)

Seeing all those Mifune, B*S pics makes me wish we'd get back to their fight.


----------



## Tash (Oct 23, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> I was talking about black star vs Mifune. I'm not gonna make assumptions about what could be etc. I'm saying that Black Star, using the Speed Star, has barely managed to hit Mifune. Also, Mifune has taken practically no damage, how you came to the conclusion that he's being tossed around left and right is beyond me.


I said since the clones.

And he's taken a lot of damage.

So basically



Sin said:


> Now, B*S switches to Shadow Star, Absolute Shadow (different from Speed Star)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And on the first scans of Mifune supposedly not bleeding, I'd just like to add that you can see the specks of blood coming from his mouth and that the follow up blow knocked Mifune off his feet. And the one after that left a visible bruise on his face.

Also keep in mind that Mifune has been using his swords the entire time. Black Star hasn't been using Tsubaki since he started using the clones, and has been basically choosing to go H2H. Imagine if he decided to substitute those punches and kicks with kunai slashes.


----------



## Sin (Oct 23, 2008)

Tash said:


> I said since the clones.
> 
> And he's taken a lot of damage.
> 
> ...


There's crap all over the place in those scans, that could be anything  The author made very sure to show that B*S was bleeding, if he wanted to show Mifune bleeding, he would have.

Also, Mifune hasn't been on the offensive at all. He's been defending, half-assedly at that. What if Mifune instead of kicking B*S after seeing his pattern, slashed him deeply? We can play the what-if game all we want, point is, Mifune is not getting "tossed around" or even losing the fight.

They've been even.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 23, 2008)

Read chapter 1 today. I have to say, that the anime was done so well that the manga doesn't seem to be delivering much more while usually I always prefer manga to the anime.


----------



## Sin (Oct 23, 2008)

CX said:


> Read chapter 1 today. I have to say, that the anime was done so well that the manga doesn't seem to be delivering much more while usually I always prefer manga to the anime.


The censorship in the anime increases a little as time goes on, and the art in the manga also improves greatly.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 23, 2008)

Ah yes, the censorship IS the reason why I started reading the manga.
I do hope you're correct. Reading chapter 2 tomorrow when I get time


----------



## Memos (Oct 23, 2008)

CX said:


> Ah yes, the censorship IS the reason why I started reading the manga.
> I do hope you're correct. Reading chapter 2 tomorrow when I get time



the art in the manga gets SOOOOOOO much better, trust me, world's apart


----------



## Garfield (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks lol.

What animu is your set from?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 23, 2008)

Art gets fangasmically better.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, the art does get better. I read the manga before I watched the anime but I was puzzled by the way the art looked in the beginning chapters since I had seen so many SE gif sets throughout the forum and it didn't look like it at all.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 24, 2008)

Art always gets better as the manga gets older. Heck look at OP the art has like evolved over the years.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 24, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Art always gets better as the manga gets older. Heck look at OP the art has like evolved over the years.


I haven't seen that for all that many manga but I must say that there is a remarkable difference when it comes to Ogure Ito's Tenjou Tenge. Very remarkable art progression.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 24, 2008)

It was just odd seeing Maka look so different from the way I had seen her in those gifs early on.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 24, 2008)

mangafox has them plus the extras.


----------



## Tash (Oct 24, 2008)

Sin said:


> There's crap all over the place in those scans, that could be anything  The author made very sure to show that B*S was bleeding, if he wanted to show Mifune bleeding, he would have.


Right

Ohkubo draws Mifune with his mouth open and a trail of black ink spots lead from it after being hit for no reason.



> Also, Mifune hasn't been on the offensive at all. He's been defending, half-assedly at that. What if Mifune instead of kicking B*S after seeing his pattern, slashed him deeply?


That'd be pretty hard when the one sword he was holding was busy holding off Black-Stars Kunai.

Besides that Mifune has attempted to deeply cut earlier and weaker versions of Black Star, last fight he cut him 12 times with 12 swords, then went back and hit each sword again, and you couldn't even see slash wounds on his body. It's not that easy for him.



> We can play the what-if game all we want, point is, Mifune is not getting "tossed around" or even losing the fight.
> 
> They've been even.



What did I say about the "tossed around" comment just one post ago?


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 24, 2008)

You don't find it strange that, for whatever reason, you're the only person that thinks that Mifune is losing/getting tossed around?

Mifune sandbags against kids, this has been the case in all prior fight.


----------



## Sin (Oct 24, 2008)

Mifune isn't holding back this time, but he also isn't losing.

Also, Tash: thread

He's using the back of the blades.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, I know he's not holding back anymore... which is why his flood line is the only marginally dangerous thing he might do as of yet, b/c he's just been defending :\


----------



## Sin (Oct 24, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Yes, I know he's not holding back anymore... which is why his flood line is the only marginally dangerous thing he might do as of yet, b/c he's just been defending :\


I mentioned that. Though apparently going step by step and showing that they've been even, even though Mifune has been defending 75% of the time hasn't been enough for Tash to not think Mifune is losing.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 24, 2008)

Only a idiot can not see what is in front of them...

First fight Mifune didn't even or didn't even know of black stars power so that got him off guard when he got hit. Yes he did get hurt but if he was serious black star would be dead.

Second fight he stepped it up a little bit kicked black stars ass probably trying at 50% or lower.

Now this third and finale fight both are going all out and are pretty much equal right now.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 25, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Only a idiot can not see what is in front of them...


As a person that will be blind, unless someone invets some miracoulus medicine, i feel kinda offended....


spaZ said:


> First fight Mifune didn't even or didn't even know of black stars power so that got him off guard when he got hit. Yes he did get hurt but if he was serious black star would be dead.


Twice.

//HbS


----------



## Tash (Oct 25, 2008)

Sin said:


> Mifune isn't holding back this time, but he also isn't losing.
> 
> Also, Tash: here
> 
> He's using the back of the blades.



What in those scans is supposed to indicate him using the back of the blades?

You can even see the curved side of the blade pointing down on Black Star's hand in one scan.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 25, 2008)

Eh, I don't like the way this scan was done... half the swords seem to be using the dull edge, the other half seem to be using the sharp one from how it's drawn. However, though, Angela specifically mentioned that he holds back against kids, and the anime makes it very clear that he's using the dull edges (otherwise BS wouldn't be pissed that he held back as evidenced by this page Where taka fought Kirabi).

Also, look at this page:
Where taka fought Kirabi

It's pretty obvious there that all the swords making contact w/ his body (and not other swords) have hit him w/ the dull edge.

The anime also fleshes it out a bit more by showing him dramatically putting up the sharp edge before attempting to strike Black Star.


----------



## Tash (Oct 25, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Eh, I don't like the way this scan was done... half the swords seem to be using the dull edge, the other half seem to be using the sharp one from how it's drawn. However, though, Angela specifically mentioned that he holds back against kids,


Holding back doesn't equate to using the back of your sword.

You can hold back a lot of ways.

Mosquito even mentions that he "cut" him.

The back of a sword doesn't cut.




> and the anime makes it very clear that he's using the dull edges (otherwise BS wouldn't be pissed that he held back as evidenced by this page Where taka fought Kirabi).


The anime isn't even canon.



> Also, look at this page:
> Where taka fought Kirabi
> 
> It's pretty obvious there that all the swords making contact w/ his body (and not other swords) have hit him w/ the dull edge.


You can flat out see the curved tip of the blade on his hand in the scan that Sin posted and even in the one you posted you can see the curve of the blade directed at his torso.



> The anime also fleshes it out a bit more by showing him dramatically putting up the sharp edge before attempting to strike Black Star.



again

anime is not canon


----------



## The Killstrike (Oct 25, 2008)

yeah man anime isn't canon. great manga just started reading it yesterday and i didnt know this was an ecchi


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 25, 2008)

The anime has been following the manga to the letter.

I guess arguing with you is pointless though... you seem to be one of those people who is incapable of accepting when they're incorrect amidst a bunch of proof.


----------



## The Killstrike (Oct 25, 2008)

if the manga did not show it and the anime somehow did than what the anime showed is not taken as truth because manga is canon only


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 25, 2008)

He sees what he wants to see.  Don't bother


----------



## Tash (Oct 25, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> The anime has been following the manga to the letter.


Of course, except for all the filler, extensions on fights, and concepts that were never in the manga.



> I guess arguing with you is pointless though... you seem to be one of those people who is incapable of accepting when they're incorrect amidst a bunch of proof.


----------



## Sin (Oct 25, 2008)

Tash said:


> What in those scans is supposed to indicate him using the back of the blades?
> 
> You can even see the curved side of the blade pointing down on Black Star's hand in one scan.



*Spoiler*: __ 









Though if you really believe Mifune can't cut B*S after hitting him twelve times then doubling back on every one of those cuts, I suppose there's no point in arguing any further


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 25, 2008)

I was about to say the same. Either Mifune sucks ass, which is untrue because everyone talks about how amazing he is... or Black Star is a demi god... which I would love to be the case, but it isn't.


----------



## Sin (Oct 25, 2008)

Not to mention Mifune has cut B*S lazily on two separate occasions, and he wasn't exactly struggling 

Maybe you should make this matchup in the battledome Tash, they'll give you all the pages of arguing you're looking for.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 25, 2008)

1. I think Tash forgets about one thing. This is not "Naruto", anime is still creditable, even if one frame or move wasn`t in the manga.

2. You say Mifune used sharp edge on B*S, right? I think you`re an idiot, sir, cause just look at Mifune`s "24 blows" style. You can clearly see it`s back of the blade. If you don`t know which part is it, here is a picture with Mifune holding a sword, with which part is which explained.


3. You said B*S was cut. True. But for gods sake, look at the swords he was cut with. Guess what. Sharp edge is clean, while tips are covered in blood. Let me explain it to you, when Mifune was putting 12 swords into "formation" their tips, pointed at B*S, touched him and cut him. 

//HbS


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 25, 2008)

Black Star was defenseless during hits 2 thru 12.  It's scary to think what would happen if he used the front of the blade.  Look at where the swords are :amazed


----------



## mmzrmx (Oct 25, 2008)

Mifunes a beast nuff said
Black Star as much as I dislike him is also a beast


----------



## Sin (Oct 25, 2008)

On another topic, who do you guys think is the strongest death scythe? (Out of the three we've seen in action so far)


----------



## Kek (Oct 25, 2008)

Justin Law. Not needing meister can be very handy sometimes.


----------



## Sin (Oct 25, 2008)

Well, I mean, assuming they were being used at 100%. 

Such as Stein using Spirit, so on and so forth.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 25, 2008)

I would have to say Spirit. Shinigami did have him stationed at Shibusen to most likely guard against Asura.


----------



## Sin (Oct 25, 2008)

Link83 said:


> I would have to say Spirit. Shinigami did have him stationed at Shibusen to most likely guard against Asura.


That could be just because Spirit is a "scythe" the traditional "Shinigami" weapon tho.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 25, 2008)

We haven't even seen Shinigami wield a weapon yet, there's no way to tell if he's an all-around meister or if he specializes only in scythes.


----------



## Sin (Oct 25, 2008)

Link83 said:


> We haven't even seen Shinigami wield a weapon yet, there's no way to tell if he's an all-around meister or if he specializes only in scythes.


I mean overall.

When you think "Grim Reaper" you imagine the guy with the skeleton face and the scythe.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 25, 2008)

Tie between Justin and Spirit. I'm torn. (Spirit's hottness vs. Justins lulz... Hmmm kidding)


----------



## Sin (Oct 25, 2008)

Well, Azuna (or something =P) is a GUN. Which makes her very useful. Though if she can only be a sniper rifle, it lowers her usability.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 25, 2008)

Just finished third chapter. Art indeed is getting somewhat better I must say. I keep wishing though there was more to the story than has already been done in the anime


----------



## Sin (Oct 25, 2008)

CX said:


> Just finished third chapter. Art indeed is getting somewhat better I must say. I keep wishing though there was more to the story than has already been done in the anime


You're only on Chapter 3 o_O

Wait till around 30, the manga gets ahead of the anime.


----------



## kchi55 (Oct 25, 2008)

about the strongest death scythe:
Yahiko using Water Element- Chaos Waves
read the middle left panel. It's saying that spirit is the only one who can truly call himself "death scythe," and by this I'm assuming shinigami means that spirit is the strongest of the death scythes. Also, the fact that shinigami uses spirit instead of any other death scythe has to count for something.


----------



## Sin (Oct 25, 2008)

I took that to mean, he is Shinigami's Scythe. It's a play on words. You know, Shinigami's (Death) Weapon (Spirit, who happens to be a "Scythe").

Spirit is the only one who is literally a "death scythe".


----------



## Kek (Oct 25, 2008)

If they were used at their fullest I'd go with Spirit. But we haven't seen Marie's weapon form yet, so...you never know.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 25, 2008)

Shinigami is silly and he keeps Spirit around b/c he's the only Death Scythe that's actually a scythe. Pretty sure Justin is the strongest as of now, for the pure fact that he demolishes without being wielded. If you were to add a very powerful technician to the mix he would wreck w/o abandon.


----------



## Sin (Oct 25, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Shinigami is silly and he keeps Spirit around b/c he's the only Death Scythe that's actually a scythe. Pretty sure Justin is the strongest as of now, for the pure fact that he demolishes without being wielded. If you were to add a very powerful technician to the mix he would wreck w/o abandon.


I'm under the belief that Justin CAN'T be wielded by a meister. There's no proof to support either side, but I just don't think it's possible.

I want to see Giriko vs. Justin 100% soon.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 26, 2008)

All Death Scythes as of yet have been able to be wielded by any capable master, that's one of the things that makes them unique. I think they said something along the lines of Justin just choosing not to have a tech?


----------



## Sin (Oct 26, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> All Death Scythes as of yet have been able to be wielded by any capable master, that's one of the things that makes them unique. I think they said something along the lines of Justin just choosing not to have a tech?


That's the thing though, if Justin chose not to have a meister, it means he doesn't work well with one. Which means his overall battle capacity would be _lowered _instead of being increased.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 26, 2008)

That's not necessarily what it means at all... he's fairly reclusive/isolated in case you didn't notice, he might just prefer not to work with people.


----------



## Sin (Oct 26, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> That's not necessarily what it means at all... he's fairly reclusive/isolated in case you didn't notice, he might just prefer not to work with people.


...

Exactly. If his soul can't mix well with his meister's soul, he will be less effective. B*S and Soul proved this, as did Maka and Soul.

If he doesn't like working with other meisters, forcing him to work with one would lower his battle capacity.


----------



## PhantomX (Oct 26, 2008)

It doesn't mean he CAN'T, it just means he dislikes it/chooses not to. Hell, I prefer to do projects on my own than to do them w/ people if at all possible. The results may not be as great as they would be otherwise, but it's less hassle for me.


----------



## Sin (Oct 26, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> It doesn't mean he CAN'T, it just means he dislikes it/chooses not to. Hell, I prefer to do projects on my own than to do them w/ people if at all possible. The results may not be as great as they would be otherwise, but it's less hassle for me.


But in all likelyness it means he's more efficient/stronger by himself.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 26, 2008)

Perhaps we'll find out in the future why Justin works alone.


----------



## Sin (Oct 26, 2008)

We need more flashbacks D:


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, Justin is most powerfull so far. Spirit only cuts, immobilizes, and cheats on his wife. While Azusa is damn handy - she`s a sniper crossbow. In good hands, she can be easly the deadliest weapon, both in long and short range combat.

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Oct 26, 2008)

If Marie ends up being a hammer, she could be the most destructive weapon.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 26, 2008)

True, however she could be used only on short range.

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Oct 26, 2008)

If Azusa can be used as something other than that huge weapon, she should be the best.


----------



## Felix (Oct 26, 2008)

Justin probably prefers to work alone for one sole reason: He hates working with other people


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 26, 2008)

Felix said:


> Justin probably prefers to work alone for one sole reason: He hates working with other people


And that makes him incapable of working with any Meister, since their wavelenghts wont sync.

//HbS


----------



## Kek (Oct 26, 2008)

If Marie is a mace, she will instantly be my favorite weapon. _Ever_.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 26, 2008)

Personally, I have to agree that Justin _can't_ work with a meister, which lowers his capability. I think it has less to do with his soul wavelength and more to do with his wepon form.

Marie is refered to as "The smashing wepon" which only reinforces the hammer theory. And I think she could be the most destructive, for sure. We saw (all joking aside) what she did to the toilet, just because it irked her.

Spirit's only been used in the manga by Stein, who is used to working without a wepon. So we really don't know Spirit's potential, as a lot of you have been saying we do. We have to wait to see him weilded by Shinigami or his ex before we can judge.

Asuza....I'm not sure. She seems _extreamly_ useful, and I want to see her again before judging. :/


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 26, 2008)

Hm. But what is Justin`s form? Did i miss something, i don`t remember?

//HbS


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 26, 2008)

A gillotine. (I spelled that wrong. I haope you know what I mean.)


----------



## Kek (Oct 26, 2008)

^ He's a guillotine. The blades come out of his fore-arms and ha can turn his arms into the clamp that holds a person's head in the guillotine, as seen in his fight with Giriko.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 26, 2008)

I personally didn`t connect it to guillotine, but ok, i get what you`re saying. Thanks.

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Oct 26, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> I personally didn`t connect it to guillotine, but ok, i get what you`re saying. Thanks.
> 
> //HbS


Plus, when he fought the golem, his last attack was very similar to a guillotine beheading someone


----------



## Goodfellow (Oct 26, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Spirit's only been used in the manga by Stein, who is used to working without a wepon. So we really don't know Spirit's potential, as a lot of you have been saying we do. We have to wait to see him weilded by Shinigami or his ex before we can judge.



So far Spirits strength has seemed to be control. When working with Stein he allowed Stein to use more complex techniques by controlling, refining and amplifying Stein's soul frequency (or something like that. The Meisters are the guitars, the weapons are the amplifiers yeah? Well Spirit is the amplifier of amplifiers!). 
A perfect match for Shinigami maybe, considering the fact that Shinigami seemed to rely mostly on Frequency manipulation (or magic or whatever. Can't say I understand exactly what he was doing in the Kishin fight).


----------



## Sin (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm hoping Spirit can use multipleblades instead of just one.


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't see how anyone could wield Justin.


----------



## Sin (Oct 26, 2008)

The time has come kids.

*~ SE WILL HAVE ITS MONTH ~*

*HEY EVERYBODY, VOTE FOR PSYREN*


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 26, 2008)

*votes for SE*

SE is 3 votes ahead! Kepp it up, people!

//HbS


----------



## Aeon (Oct 26, 2008)

Sin said:


> The time has come kids.
> 
> *~ SE WILL HAVE ITS MONTH ~*
> 
> *HEY EVERYBODY, VOTE FOR PSYREN*



Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 26, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> I don't see how anyone could wield Justin.



It would definitely look weird.  I can't even picture a hand held guillotine.


----------



## Sin (Oct 28, 2008)

spaZ, any news from Mahou-X? D:


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 28, 2008)

Lol, Soul Eater is winning by a landslide in the manga of the month thread.


----------



## Sin (Oct 28, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Lol, Soul Eater is winning by a landslide in the manga of the month thread.


KHR has a habit of "magically" gaining 10 votes in the last 5 minutes.

It's not over yet D:


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 28, 2008)

How do you vote?

i don't have to be a senior member do i


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 28, 2008)

I can wait for anime...but not manga scans.


----------



## Sin (Oct 28, 2008)

Much better set TaC


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 28, 2008)

Than which? The Kim one?


----------



## Sin (Oct 28, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Than which? The Kim one?


Mhm                  :3


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 28, 2008)

You dislike her, too? Seems a common sentiment. Por que?


----------



## Kek (Oct 29, 2008)

I like Kim as well, TaC. :3


----------



## spaZ (Oct 30, 2008)

I am getting sick and tired of waiting for this raw. Does anyone know what that site was again that had all of the spoilers on it? That person scanned the images him/her self so they should be able to scan the whole chapter maybe.


----------



## Sin (Oct 30, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> You dislike her, too? Seems a common sentiment. Por que?


It's not that I dislike her per say, it's just this set is better 

(I could have sworn I replied to this)

Anyways, big news:

*SOUL EATER IS THE OFFICIAL NOVEMBER MoTM WINNER!!!*


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 30, 2008)

VICTORY IS OURS, BITCHES!


----------



## Kek (Oct 30, 2008)

Yay. t


----------



## NobodyMan (Oct 30, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I am getting sick and tired of waiting for this raw. Does anyone know what that site was again that had all of the spoilers on it? That person scanned the images him/her self so they should be able to scan the whole chapter maybe.


It's right here. 



Also, IT'S OVER, SOUL EATER WON.

Awesome.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 31, 2008)

So Soul Eater won? I forgot to go vote.


----------



## Legendarywun (Oct 31, 2008)

Black * is gangsta.....Thats all i have to say.


----------



## Kyo. (Oct 31, 2008)

holy shit, the cover with black star un demon blade tsubaki is freaking awesome


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 31, 2008)

Volume 13, right? Indeed, an awesome cover. I'm guessing the next volume will feature Kid and his awesome new found power.


----------



## Kyo. (Oct 31, 2008)

i need to know how blackstar vs the guys with the sword fight ended 


i want to see it 


black star


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 31, 2008)

Kidd > Black star, kid is adorable

Question Once SE is MOTM we can make any threads we want?   like we can make a fav Pairing thread?


----------



## Kyo. (Oct 31, 2008)

black star owns kid 

in everyway


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 31, 2008)

No fighting.  They're both awesome.


----------



## Sin (Oct 31, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Kidd > Black star, kid is adorable
> 
> Question Once SE is MOTM we can make any threads we want?   like we can *make a fav Pairing thread?*



GTFO with that pairing shit D:

I hate pairings -_-


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 31, 2008)

Pairing wars are thilly.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 31, 2008)

There stupid thats what they are.


----------



## Sin (Oct 31, 2008)

spaZ said:


> There stupid thats what they are.


This.

SE doesn't need any of that crap D:


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 31, 2008)

So, tomorrow the section is ours? Or am I wrong?


----------



## Sin (Oct 31, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> So, tomorrow the section is ours? Or am I wrong?


Should happen sometime during November 1st.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 31, 2008)

Thought so.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 31, 2008)

Kidd V Black Star ?
 theyre both awesome 
if i would have to choose one though, it'd have to be Kidd, the guy is just pure win. Also, his new gun kicks ass + cant wait till more of the lines of Sanzu connect.

 congrats on MotM, i voted for Psyren () but hopefully SE can keep active.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 31, 2008)

Whats with those Sanzo Hairlines i figure they have something to do with being a death god seeing as His father felt'em?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 31, 2008)

Black Star seems...kinda changed. i think he may have been infected a bit with the black blood from the Brew Tempest fight. :/


----------



## NobodyMan (Oct 31, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Black Star seems...kinda changed. i think he may have been infected a bit with the black blood from the Brew Tempest fight. :/


What makes you think that? 

He was affected by insanity for a bit, though it looks like he's pretty much over it now. I have to wonder what I would be like if he kespt going down the path of the demon? ?


----------



## Kyo. (Oct 31, 2008)

twisted psycho black star could be win....

just like crazy psycho stein.


black star FTW 


kid is cool too, and harvard(or something) kicks ass


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 31, 2008)

*dosen't feel like making detailed cited post to support her statement*
I'll do it tomorrow.

Crazy Stien FTW.


----------



## Kek (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm so starting a Crona fangasming thread tomorrow.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 1, 2008)

How long will Stein stay gone, wasn't Medusa the one who killed that BG? so if she admits to it Steins name nshould be cleared right?


----------



## Kek (Nov 1, 2008)

If she did admit to it, then yes. But I doubt she would.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 1, 2008)

O so theres the Chance that she's not working with Death for Chrona? she got an ulterior motive awesame


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 1, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> O so theres the Chance that she's not working with Death for Chrona? she got an ulterior motive awesame



Do you mean she's not really raiding Arachnaphobia's headquarters to find Crona? Hell no she's not. I doubt Crona was taken by Arachnae. She was using that to get Maka to trust her, 100%.

And I doubt Medusa would ever admit she was the one who killed BJ lol, his name is BJ. At least not anytime soon.

If it happens, it'll be after (and if) Maka's soul preception (spelled that wrong I think :/) evolves to where BJ's was.


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2008)

The subforum is up, hopefully we'll get some good topics


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2008)

lol Sin has the last post in the manga and anime threads.


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2008)

Mider T said:


> lol Sin has the last post in the manga and anime threads.


You trying to take that away from me? 

Also, on Medusa, heck no she doesn't care about Chrona


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2008)

I disagree, I thought she was rather genuine when explaining how he/she's still her child.


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I disagree, I thought she was rather genuine when explaining how he/she's still her child.


Top right.


----------



## Felt (Nov 1, 2008)

Sin said:


> Also, on Medusa, heck no she doesn't care about Chrona



I'm guessing that is the only thing she does care about.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2008)

What does that have to do with Chrona though?


----------



## Sin (Nov 1, 2008)

Mider T said:


> What does that have to do with Chrona though?


Like TaC said, she doesn't care about Crona, she said what she said to trick Maka.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 1, 2008)

And, somewhere in the Fight to the Death arc, there's a section where she talks about how much she dosen't care about Crona. It's true that she could have been saying that to enfuriate Spirit, but she had less motivation to do that then she did to make Maka trust her. :/

Plus, the fact she never hugged her child? Oh, that seems caring.

Medusa is a goal oriented person, anything goes.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 2, 2008)

Thats good i always like Medusa as a villain never really got to like the Spider witch


----------



## Aeon (Nov 2, 2008)

^Because Medusa was more hands on in her evil ways. Arachne has just been laid back letting her minions do most of the work.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 2, 2008)

Yea she's Hands on instead of sitting stroking her Cat and letting her minions do the work

Plus she's got Free


----------



## Kek (Nov 2, 2008)

Medusa cares about Crona.

...

As long as she is of use to her. She's simply using Maka's feelings to get her on her side. She a manipulative person, and does whatever she has to to get what she wants. Physically and mentally abusing her child, pulverising her soul so it can't be eaten, lieing, living in the body of a little girl, teaming up with Shibusen, whatever it takes.  

I do think Crona is in Arachne's lair, but was she "captured" ? Probably not. Again, it's part of Medusa's scheme. If Medusa didn't need Crona or think she was useful, I doubt she'd keep her around. Crona is more of a tool than a son/daughter in Medusa's eyes.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 2, 2008)

We don't even know what happened to Crona... Crona just disappeared and was last seen talking to Medusa. I highly doubt Crona was kidnapped but more like Medusa gave her child to her sister.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 2, 2008)

She has to be in the castle somewhere...Medusa isn't stupid, she wouldn't bring someone who has a strong soul perception along, to have them find out she was lying.

I just wonder how she's going to get around it. :/


----------



## Kek (Nov 2, 2008)

I just hope Medusa hasn't re-brainwashed Crona to the point of no return. 

A really, really, _really _random thought. What if the "sacrafice" is gender specific? Like only the blood of a witch's son/daughter will work or something. Perhaps this is the reason Crona's gender has been so ambigious? Medusa could let Arachne "capture" Crona, saying she's the correct gender, then have the sacrafice blow up in Arachne's face? Or something.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 2, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Yea she's Hands on instead of sitting stroking her Cat and letting her minions do the work
> 
> Plus she's got Free



if you was talking about adult medusa what you just said would have alot of extra meaning behind it.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 3, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> if you was talking about adult medusa what you just said would have alot of extra meaning behind it.



Owww Did i do a double entandre?


----------



## WolfeyesVIII (Nov 3, 2008)

Just had a random theory about Chrona, Arachne, and Medusa.

What if Chrona wasn't kidnapped/given to Arachne by Medusa but she _willing_ went. Maybe something along the lines of "come with me and I can free you from your tyrannical mother forever" sort of thing.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 3, 2008)

That'd work if Crona hadn't attacked Arachne when they first met.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 3, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> That'd work if Crona hadn't attacked Arachne when they first met.



Argh she's easy going


----------



## Bonten (Nov 3, 2008)

Just caught up with this, having a sick day usually requires manga catch-up time.

I'm not sure what the deal is between Chrona (Crona?) and Medusa but you can sure as hell bet she's going to try and screw everyone over in the end. 

I'd prefer if she actually wanted to save Chrona but it's probably a lie so that she can get her hands on [super powerful artifact] with the help of Shibusen. I can't see her actually giving a damn about him.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2008)

God Maka knows how to ruin a scene.


----------



## Kek (Nov 3, 2008)

Mider T said:


> God Maka knows how to ruin a scene.



By . . . ?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2008)

Just looks so natural with natural looking chicks and a dude until-


----------



## spaZ (Nov 3, 2008)

Until the best part shows up.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 3, 2008)

You guys are really strong on the Maka hate lately.


----------



## Kek (Nov 3, 2008)

Unecessary hate.


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> You guys are really strong on the Maka hate lately.


That's what she gets for taking up page time with her fail.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 3, 2008)

I seriously think its only like two people though


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> I seriously think its only like two people though


It doesn't really matter, character wars are pointless, and as long as no one bashes each other, it's all good.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 3, 2008)

Nicley stated Sin.


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Nicley stated Sin.


I'm quite the peace keeper when it comes to member-on-member bashing I'll have you know 

We must be able to tell the difference between disliking a character and attacking each other because we have differences.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 3, 2008)

personal attacks are stupid but you guys could still lighten up on the hate.


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> personal attacks are stupid but you guys could still lighten up on the hate.


If it bugs ya that much, just introduce another topic, it's not like we're going to ignore you


----------



## Kek (Nov 3, 2008)

Agreed. Maka's not my favorite character, but I definately don't hate her. In fact, I don't hate any SE characters. : /

How about we talk about Crona?


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 3, 2008)

eh...Chrona's ok. I still don't know whether chrona's a girl or guy though.


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2008)

We could always talk about Giriko 

Quality character right thar.


----------



## Kepa (Nov 4, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> eh...Chrona's ok. I still don't know whether chrona's a girl or guy though.


a guy... I think (I was unsure for a long time, but in the anime he's a guy..so?)


----------



## Sin (Nov 4, 2008)

Kepa said:


> a guy... I think (I was unsure for a long time, but in the anime he's a guy..so?)


How is Crona a guy in the anime?

It hasn't been shown. Any subs that mention a gender are mistranslations.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> I'm quite the peace keeper when it comes to member-on-member bashing I'll have you know
> 
> We must be able to tell the difference between disliking a character and attacking each other because we have differences.


----------



## Sin (Nov 4, 2008)

Aeon said:


>


You don't count


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 4, 2008)

Giriko is hawt.


And a well designed character, all around.


----------



## NobodyMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Chainsaws are awesome, so Giriko is awesome by extension. 

Well, he's awesome anyway, being a chainsaw just makes him even more awesome. 

I wonder where Asura is?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 4, 2008)

Somewhere in Nevada, near Death City. 


My guess.


Las Vegas? It's a crazy place. He'd blend in.


----------



## Sin (Nov 4, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Giriko is hawt.
> 
> 
> And a well designed character, all around.


I knew I liked you for a reason


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 10, 2008)

Remind me, when is new chapter out?

//HbS


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

Don't like the roof?  FUCK THIS ROOF!  Giriko's your classic brute with a sharp twist.  At first, I thought Free was gonna be like that but then he spoke.


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 10, 2008)

HBS-Raw comes out nov. 12  

Giriko is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Duuz-Diz-Din (Nov 10, 2008)

2 day! ffuuuuuuuuccckkkkk! I want now!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 10, 2008)

MasterChick said:


> HBS-Raw comes out nov. 12
> 
> Giriko is AWESOME!!!


Thanks. So, i have an exam the same day. Fucking hooray.

//HbS


----------



## spaZ (Nov 10, 2008)

There hasn't even been a HQ raw for 54 so 55 won't come out a couple of days after the magazine has been released.


----------



## Sannom (Nov 10, 2008)

How come Fullmetal Alchemist's chapter is already up then??? Aren't they published in the same magazine?


----------



## spaZ (Nov 10, 2008)

The guy that scanned those always puts up LQ fma scans and thats it.


----------



## Duuz-Diz-Din (Nov 10, 2008)

*RRRAAAAGGGHHHH!!!! I NEED SCANS!!!*


----------



## Franckie (Nov 10, 2008)

I just want to see Blackstar vs Mifune.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm hoping by Friday we'll have _something_, if not the whole raw.


----------



## NobodyMan (Nov 12, 2008)

I bring good news, and by news I mean spoilers. 

There's no images, but it's basically a detailed summary of everything that happens in the chapter.

Next chapter sounds fucking epic.


----------



## Duuz-Diz-Din (Nov 12, 2008)

Your "detailed summary" angers me because it's not in anime form.

Thank you for this cock tease.


----------



## Sin (Nov 12, 2008)

Amazing chapter sounds amazing.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow, this chapter sounds absolutely apeshit... I love this author so much.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 12, 2008)

Yay! Spoilers!

Full of win!


----------



## Sin (Nov 12, 2008)

Tho I can't say I appreciate the writer's comments about Kid 

I am, however, glad that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Giriko won't be fighting any time soon. I was hoping they'd leave him for Justin.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 12, 2008)

GirikoXJustin. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The question: What exactly did Liz and patty do with him after he was asleep. I could think of a few things I would do...


----------



## Sin (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh TaC  You're so naughty.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 12, 2008)

I really am.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 12, 2008)

Haha, reverse rape. I doubt it, but you can always fantasize!


----------



## NobodyMan (Nov 12, 2008)

lol date rape

Next chapter's gonna kick all kinds of ass.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Eibon Vs Mosquito EPIC SHOWDOWN!





*Spoiler*: __ 



Also Soul's brother.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Soul's brother?  Ahem...did I miss something?


----------



## Sin (Nov 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



AND now we know how weapons/meisters come about. There's no real criteria, it just depends on whether the "genes" manifest in that person.


----------



## NobodyMan (Nov 12, 2008)

Sin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> AND now we know how weapons/meisters come about. There's no real criteria, it just depends on whether the "genes" manifest in that person.


Yeah, I'm glad that question is answered. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I expect epic shit from the egg sac if Arachne has to die for it.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice spoilers but god she does to much ranting its annoying.


----------



## Sin (Nov 12, 2008)

That was my opinion too spaZ.

She should have tried to be a little less biased.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah lol.

Anyway its nice to know how weapons are born.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 12, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Nice spoilers but god she does to much ranting its annoying.



Just be thankful that she bothered to review at all. Besides its her review, its not meant to be official or anything, she can rant and put her opinions in all she wants. 


Im just glad we got something. Now im really pumped for this chapter cause it sounds amazing.


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 12, 2008)

^^^Agreed 

Great to see something. I can't wait for the LQ Cam comes out!!


----------



## Sin (Nov 12, 2008)

You guys shouldn't misunderstand our complaints as not being grateful. I appreciate we got spoilers, I just wish they'd be more impartial like other series get =S


----------



## spaZ (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't give a shit I could careless if there were spoilers or not its just fucking annoying to read like 5 paragraphs on how kid is dumb.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 12, 2008)

Sin said:


> You guys shouldn't misunderstand our complaints as not being grateful. I appreciate we got spoilers, I just wish they'd be more impartial like other series get =S



nah I get what you're saying. 

For one thing I could tell it was girl, cause she spent some time on the guys and how "hot" they were. Ahaha that might throw some people off. 


I thought she was funny though. If she had been blatantly hating on a specific character it would be different. I don't think she seriously believes Kid is a moron. She was just exaggerating a little and I didn't get the sense that she disliked him. 

I really wanted some pictures though.


----------



## GaryDAI (Nov 12, 2008)

I didn't mind her rant.  It made the spoilers more enjoyable imo.  She wasn't hating on any character either.

Can't wait for the pics


----------



## Sin (Nov 12, 2008)

She was too hating on Kid 

What are you guys talking about.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 12, 2008)

Sin said:


> She was too hating on Kid
> 
> What are you guys talking about.



....yeah ok she was a little hard on him. But I  don't think she meant any harm by it.  you guys are too protective of him.


----------



## Sin (Nov 12, 2008)

She went on about him for like a fourth of her summary


----------



## NobodyMan (Nov 12, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> I really wanted some pictures though.


Well she says she's gonna try to upload a few pictures later tonight.


*Spoiler*: __ 



of Wes, the Egg sac, and the last few pages


----------



## spaZ (Nov 12, 2008)

Fuck pictures I want a scanable 54 raw!


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 12, 2008)

Sin said:


> She went on about him for like a fourth of her summary



Its called hard love sin  everyone needs some at one point or another. It strengthens their character. 

Maka and BS get their fair share of criticism (although I have to say, BS fans have gotten pretty confident lately ...thats beside the point though). I don't think she's crossing the character bashing line. More like she's hating on the actions the character took, not the character himself really.


Nobodyman- really?! YES!!!!!! I'll take what I can get at this point. No Naruto this week.


----------



## Sin (Nov 12, 2008)

Everything Kid does is godly, I will not see his reputation smudged


----------



## BAD BD (Nov 12, 2008)

What ever happened to Black*Star vs Mifune?


----------



## Sin (Nov 12, 2008)

B*S vs. Mifune was too epic to be drawn.


----------



## Kek (Nov 12, 2008)

I was surprised there wasn't anything about Maka trying to locate Crona's wavelength again.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 12, 2008)

Sin said:


> Everything Kid does is godly, I will not see his reputation smudged



 so this was the issue all along eh sin....I should have known












 One day sin! One day you shall see that your love for kidd has blinded you!





edit Kek- Maka was awesome in this chapter.... unlike a certain someone


----------



## Sin (Nov 12, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> so this was the issue all along eh sin....I should have known
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hardly doubt that


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 12, 2008)

whatevs sin. Whatevs.


----------



## NobodyMan (Nov 12, 2008)

FOOLS! You don't get to choose!

Ahem

Everytime Ookubo tried to draw B*S Vs Mifune on paper, they spontaneously combusted from the pure win, so he decided to move on with the other characters. 

@Lilykt7: I hope so.


----------



## Duuz-Diz-Din (Nov 12, 2008)

It's simple, he's working on it on the side so that it will be perfect for later.


----------



## Dullahan (Nov 12, 2008)

As much as love Kid, the author does have a point. Chasing after Mosquito when the objective has already been completed is not very smart. If anything he should be backing Medusa and Maka when they head to fight Arcahne as well as keeping a eye on Medusa. 

I can assume he's doing this because he believes his it's duty to do so out perfection. It's foolhardy since even with Brew he only manange to weakend Mosquito who still has more powerful forms to go through. 

Oh well, with Eibon and Mosquito about to fight it's going to work out well for him.


----------



## Duuz-Diz-Din (Nov 12, 2008)

More than likely the author wanted Kid to meet Eibon and this was the best time.


----------



## Dullahan (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah, I'm aware of that, just wish it was handled a little better. I will just cholk to him being pissed and his pefectionism. Either case this chapter sounds awesome and next should be even moreso.


----------



## Memos (Nov 12, 2008)

it's just that Kid has a very strong sense of duty and at the moment he has extra incentive to do well due to what he says in the last chapter about not letting his father down after he believed and trusted in Kid so much

the reason he was so reasonable in the Brew Arc was because there was a clear cut time limit and also there was the safety of the other's to think about.

these two are different situations, in Brew it was all about retrieving Brew, in this mission it's about fighting Arachnophobia and if he didn't try and get rid of Mosquito now, he knows that Mosquito will cause trouble later on so even though he is hurt and is aware that he is at a disadvantage, he doesnt really have the luxury of waiting this situation out.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 12, 2008)

I thought it was dumb when he chased him to begin with... he doesn't know if he can rely on Brew... and Mosquito still has a bunch more transformations to go XD


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 13, 2008)

Author of the spoiler has point - Kid did a dumb thing.

Why are you guys so suprised that Soul has a family?
And it`s kind of weird that "dead" Arachne doesn`t have a face.

//HbS


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 13, 2008)

Pretty sure Mosquito is gonna get curbstomped for that "omg kid is screwed" factor... then he'll get saved by Pedobear.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 13, 2008)

It's Wes, Soul's brother.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 13, 2008)

So Arachne has no face... she ain't dead... pretty sure she's rebirthing herself as some giant spider/crazy strong monster... unless Eibon just sealed her away somewhere... either that or she gave birth to a bunch of spawn and then died, as happens sometimes (they are inside an egg sack after all).


----------



## Sin (Nov 13, 2008)

Mosquito will get demolished unless he goes to 800 year old. Even then, I doubt he can beat Eibon.


----------



## Duuz-Diz-Din (Nov 13, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Yea there's no way Mosquito could beat Eibon.  This will be Eibon's first fight if I remember correctly.



Well technically you see a little of his ability's in Monotone Princess and it looks like it was caried over from the game.


----------



## BAD BD (Nov 13, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> So Arachne has no face... she ain't dead... pretty sure she's rebirthing herself as some giant spider/crazy strong monster... unless Eibon just sealed her away somewhere... either that or she gave birth to a bunch of spawn and then died, as happens sometimes *(they are inside an egg sack after all).*



Yeah         ...


----------



## Franckie (Nov 13, 2008)

Another chapter without Black Star. His fight started, then was interrupted by Free and Kidd's fight against Mosquito and other skirmishes. Now, there's going to be another fight with Eibon vs Mosquito and still no coverage of Black Star vs Mifune; a fight which started before all those other ones. 

It's starting to annoy me but I have a feeling it'll be worth the wait.
As for Eibon, if he's truly the one responsible for creating Brew and other weapons then he should know how to fully harness its power; Mosquito is going to get owned.


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 13, 2008)

No worries, we will see Black Star's fight against Mifune soon.


----------



## mmzrmx (Nov 17, 2008)

As cool as Mifune is and the fight vs black star..I really don't mind not seeing it right now if we get to see Eibon in action.


----------



## Sin (Nov 17, 2008)

Mifune vs. B*S doesn't really impact the plot, so it makes sense it's being put off. Right now, the winner of the fight would break the balance in matchups at the moment, so it makes sense to keep them both busy until the plot has a chance to get itself to the climax (much like how Giriko was "tricked" into sleeping)


----------



## Yakamashi (Nov 18, 2008)

LATEST CHAPTER IS OUT

Buraiden Gai


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2008)

FINAL FUCKING LY


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sweet, seeing into Soul's past and introducing his brother!

And lol at Liz and Patty drugging Giriko.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't understand the end, did Eibon go solo?


----------



## Duuz-Diz-Din (Nov 18, 2008)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't understand the end, did Eibon go solo?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think he's just saying "Know your place!" to Mosquito with aa ass kicking.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wait wut? :S...


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 18, 2008)

The scan is finally out


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Nov 19, 2008)

Fun scan is fun.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I never expected Soul to show that degree of mental weakness.  Too bad Maka broke the spell off-panel 'cause I'd have liked to have seen how she did it.


----------



## Duuz-Diz-Din (Nov 19, 2008)

IDGabrielHM said:


> Fun scan is fun.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Off-panel? She bashed him in the fucking head to break the spell didn't she?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 19, 2008)

Duuz-Diz-Din said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Off-panel? She bashed him in the fucking head to break the spell didn't she?




*Spoiler*: __ 



HE is right, you could easily tell by the next panel that she did a simply Maka chop, probably right after she noticed him acting weird......It wasn't really that special, we've seen the maka chop many times already.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Nov 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think what he meant was how Maka broke the spell on herself, not how she broke the spell on Soul.

Also did I just miss something earlier, or is this the first time we found out that dude was Eibon, because I don't remember anyone saying his name.

EDIT: Never mind checked, I though he was in more chapters but I guess monthly mangas screw up my sense of time. But yeah crazy that he turned out to be Eibon O_O


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought she had an anti-demon wavelength. That's why she broke Arachne's spell, right?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2008)

Yay Im all caught up with the manga.  I must say, Death's fight in last months chapter was pretty intense.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I want to see more of Soul's brother..  and who would have though Soul was mentally weak?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, Soul was weak this chapter. :/ Silly boy.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't beleive this why is my Fav character like this 

Death the Kid Is Regenerating 

BS is pwning Mitsune 

And Soul is getting rescued by Maka?


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Nov 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I mean't how did she break the spell over herself.  I know she's got a perception score of like +30 but still it would have been neat to see the process, know 'how' she actually did it.  Also......did she break out Medusa?


None the less I did enjoy Soul's talk with the little demon.  Doesn't bode well for Soul that he got straight up told like that; I see another bout of insanity coming on in the near future.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 20, 2008)

It was probably easy to break out because she knows how to be strong, while Soul is being all weak and such. Its all about fighting you weakness while Soul still can't do that.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 20, 2008)

IDGabrielHM said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And Hopefully a major power up with it


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Soul isn`t strong mentally. He acts cool and all, but this only proves this. He acts cool to hide his weaknesses.




//HbS


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 20, 2008)

Why are we using spoiler tags?  The scans came out already 


*Spoiler*: __ 



That's true, he hides his weakness through his act of coolness


----------



## Goodfellow (Nov 20, 2008)

Soul's a runner.

He need to man up and stand proud!!

That's what we call satisfying character development


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2008)

Within time Soul will man up.


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes he will


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 20, 2008)

I like using the  smiley and saying Soul will man up as well.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 20, 2008)

IDGabrielHM said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maka win >>>> uber-bitch witch spells. 100% proven.


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 20, 2008)

Maka Chop owns all!!


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 20, 2008)

MasterChick said:


> Maka Chop owns all!!



she knows how to keep her man in line


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2008)

lol.. Maka chop.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 21, 2008)

Well it's not everyday Maka gets to own when compared with her fellow meisters so good on her

As for Soul if he had started doing a BS Surpass god during the magic he would be unstoppable right now


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 21, 2008)

no one is dumb enough to surpass God like Black Star is. no one, that is 100% original idiot. Thats why Black Star = WIN Star, you can't be made of that much win and be that stupid at the same time unless your Black Star.


----------



## aceb (Nov 23, 2008)

Absolutely nothing happened this chapter. What a stupid wait.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 23, 2008)

aceb said:


> Absolutely nothing happened this chapter. What a stupid wait.



My thoughts exactly this chapter would be tolerable had this been a weekly manga but with the format it's in such meagre content is unnaceptable


----------



## Kek (Nov 23, 2008)

I was very surprised at Soul's struggle, and how willing he was to let Arachne take control of him. Now we have both Maka and Soul trying to become stronger for theother person, a dynamic I find very interesting.


----------



## Sin (Nov 23, 2008)

aceb said:


> Absolutely nothing happened this chapter. What a stupid wait.




- We find out Soul had a brother. 
- We find out weapon-souls are a genetic trait (which is HUGE) 
- We find out how close to insanity Soul is. 
- We find out Arachne is not an offensive witch. 
- We find out Arachne has "hatched" something. 
- We find out Giriko will not be participating in the battle due to Patty and Liz drugging him. 
- We find out Mosquito and Eibon will fight. 
- We see a glimpse of Eibon's fighting style. 
- Kid reaches Mosquito/Eibon (HUGE setup)  

You're right, NOTHING HAPPENED AT ALL  

It's called a set up chapter, just because characters aren't rawrsmashing each other all over the place doesn't mean nothing happened.


----------



## aceb (Nov 23, 2008)

Sin said:


> - We find out Soul had a brother.
> - *We find out weapon-souls are a genetic trait (which is HUGE)*
> - We find out how close to insanity Soul is.
> - We find out Arachne is not an offensive witch.
> ...


I thought that it was random. Seeing as none of his family were weapons


----------



## Sin (Nov 23, 2008)

aceb said:


> I thought that it was random. Seeing as none of his family were weapons


It still tells us it's genetic, something we've been wondering about for a long time now. It must have been a recessive gene in Soul's line. Much like how you can have your entire family have brown eyes and you're born with green eyes.

Either way, my point stands. Even for a set up chapter, we found out a lot of important things, specially the weapons thing.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 23, 2008)

So does that mean all the weapons are related?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 23, 2008)

No, that means Weapon gene is a random mutation. Autosomwhatever type.

//HbS


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 23, 2008)

Probably Autosomal Recessive... could also be sex-linked dominant, which is why there are more women weapons than vice-versa.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 23, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Probably Autosomal Recessive... could also be sex-linked dominant, which is why there are more women weapons than vice-versa.


Yup, that`s the word, "autosomal". I wasn`t sure what was it in english... i don`t think it was sex-linked, since Soul didn`t have any weapons in his family, and there had to be atleast one.

Oh, and more women is an argument against it being sex-linked, since woman would have 33% chance, while man has 50% chance of getting the gene.

//HbS


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, sex-linked dominant actually means women are more likely to get it than men. Since the women and guys both pass X-genes to their daughters, and only one of those has to have the dominant allele for them to become weapons, it's easier for them to carry it. Meanwhile, only the woman gives the male an X-gene, meaning if she isn't a weapon, he won't be, and if she IS a weapon, there's a chance she's heterozygous, giving him a 50:50 chance of becoming a weapon.

Sex-linked recessive has a higher percent chance of males.


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 24, 2008)

Sin said:


> - We find out Soul had a brother.
> - We find out weapon-souls are a genetic trait (which is HUGE)
> - We find out how close to insanity Soul is.
> - We find out Arachne is not an offensive witch.
> ...



All of this could've been done in less pages and compared to some of the infodumps we've gotten this chapter wasn't exactly jam packed with revelations


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Nov 24, 2008)

I think it more likely Weaponization is a seldom-expressed mutation.  Only someone born to be a weapon can be one, it's not trainable, ect.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 24, 2008)

I doubt it was sex linked, as that would make it more likely for me to have it, correct? (In the most common scenario.)

I just thought it always to be a recessive gene.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 24, 2008)

From data we have, we can`t really figure it out.

Well, we can be sure it`s not sex-linked dominant, since noone in Soul`s family was a weapon. It has to be recessive. If it was dominant, atleast one woman/man would be a weapon. But is it sex-linked at all, or autosomal? We need more data 

We know it`s recessive

//HbS


----------



## Goodfellow (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, if we look at Tsubaki's family, and her brother, who were the original weapon family we could probably conclude that there are multiple genes that makes a person a weapon (explaining why Tsubaki and her brother had different forms). This would explain why it seems as if the weapon attribute popped up at random in Soul's family (well that and the fact that the persons carrying the recessive gene probably are very very few).


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 24, 2008)

If you count twins as one, there's just as many male Weapons as female Weapons (excluding Ragnarok, but including Excalibur).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 24, 2008)

IS Excalibur even a child of anything?

//HbS


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 24, 2008)

Goodfellow said:


> Well, if we look at Tsubaki's family, and her brother, who were the original weapon family we could probably conclude that there are multiple genes that makes a person a weapon (explaining why Tsubaki and her brother had different forms). This would explain why it seems as if the weapon attribute popped up at random in Soul's family (well that and the fact that the persons carrying the recessive gene probably are very very few).



But a random mutation that turned out so perfectly? Way too rare.

I'm going with an autosomal ressesive, because they stay hidden more easily compared to sex-linked traits. And because I like simpler punnet squares.


----------



## PhantomX (Nov 24, 2008)

Malumultimus said:


> If you count twins as one, there's just as many male Weapons as female Weapons (excluding Ragnarok, but including Excalibur).



You're missing Asuza, Marie, and Nygus... also, they're not twins, they're sisters, and Spirit + Justin are two more for the guys.

Excalibur isn't even human, lol.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 24, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> So does that mean all the weapons are related?



yes and no it seems. weapons can be created, yet weapons can pass on their genes. in a way if there was no other witch that created a weapon after Archane then yes all weapons are related. of course this assumes there are no weapons before then, which isn't true if you consider excaliber cannon and not filler/comic relief.


----------



## Sin (Nov 24, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> All of this could've been done in less pages and compared to some of the infodumps we've gotten this chapter wasn't exactly jam packed with revelations


The claim was that "absolutely nothing" happened during the chapter, and it very very clearly did.

Whether or not you think the pages were used effectively is up to you


----------



## Mittens (Nov 25, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Well, we can be sure it`s not sex-linked dominant, since noone in Soul`s family was a weapon. It has to be recessive. If it was dominant, atleast one woman/man would be a weapon.



What if Soul's Weapon trait raises the question of his parentage?
For all we know, his birth-father could really be Spirit 

I'm just thinking that the mention of 'granny' was a bit unusual- if the kid's family isn't going to be an issue anymore, why go out of the way to mention that?

As to the Weapons all being related: maybe not really anymore than regular people are all related. It seems clear multiple Weapons were created, resulting in multiple Weapon families descended from the originals. Only if these lines all interbred would they all be related. If the Weapon genes are recessive, they would have had to interbreed in order to actually create Weapons in the early generations, and any population bottleneck in history could kill em off entirely. 

Considering each Weapon had to be hand-crafted by a witch (or someone using magic) with a witch's soul and that not all Weapons were created by Arachne (seems clear from Mosquito's comment when he appraises Tsubaki), I'd guess that it's possible for Weapons to not be any closer related than any random-picked regular people. Possibly the Weapon gene isn't recessive. Then you could expect newborn Weapons every generation (Tsubaki's family story seemed to indicate they did). The answer to "What about Soul" goes back to the beginning of the post. Could be wrong.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 25, 2008)

Arachne made demon weapons which was a human and weapon combined with a witches soul.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 25, 2008)

On the other hand, i would totally LOL if Maka couldn`t see Arachne`s soul for the same reason she couldn`t see Shinigami`s soul.

*Size matters*

//HbS


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 25, 2008)

Aslong as this genetics mumbo ends with Soul getting the much needed power up i'll  be fine


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 25, 2008)

Genetics are fun.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 2, 2008)

*Bumps thread

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPqPkZTag-8[/YOUTUBE]

The first Excalibur tribute I've seen in youtube.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 2, 2008)

ahahahha excalibur xD

He should just take over the manga and force people like medusa,arachne, eibon and asura to run errands from his to do list


----------



## The Boss (Dec 2, 2008)

^ lol

Excalibur should team up with Stein.


----------



## Sin (Dec 2, 2008)

Hero (completely useless) + Excalibur = 3 Star Meister (confirmed by Sid in the manga)
Stein + Excalibur = End of Manga.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 2, 2008)

Excalibur's close-up-eye-of-doom can beat asura


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Dec 2, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Excalibur's close-up-eye-of-doom can beat asura



 Fo' Shizzle.


----------



## MasterChick (Dec 3, 2008)

That reminds me...I have to read that  

New chapter next week!!!


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 3, 2008)

Already? SWEEEEEET. Will make my terrible week winsome.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 3, 2008)

I was just about to ask when the chapter was, I'll make sure to post spoilers here.  You heard it from me first.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 3, 2008)

Still bull shit that theres not even a real 55 raw out.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Dec 3, 2008)

^ Agreed. =___=


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm trying to google up a place to buy Excalibur action figures, no luck.  Anyone know of a place where I can get me a scale-model of a legend that began in the 12th century?


----------



## Soljah (Dec 5, 2008)

WOAH really tho Excalibers humor and shit might be a good thing for Stein wit his madness infection.  Excaliber might could overwhelm it 2_@ prolly will never happen tho...


----------



## Moon (Dec 5, 2008)

I just don't see Stein going to book groups 

But then again, since Stein has left we haven't seen him or Excalibur


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Dec 5, 2008)

Or Marie.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 5, 2008)

Marie pek

Was her ability ever stated? I can't remember...


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Dec 5, 2008)

Sadly, no. :/


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 5, 2008)

She's gonna be a giant shock/electical wave emitting hammer, I know it


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 5, 2008)

She's probably a hammer of some sort, seeing as Mjollnir is Thor's legendary hammer.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Dec 5, 2008)

Malumultimus said:


> She's probably a hammer of some sort, seeing as Mjollnir is Thor's legendary hammer.



Agreed...
Unless the mangaka is messing with us.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 5, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> She's gonna be a giant shock/electical wave emitting hammer, I know it





Malumultimus said:


> She's probably a hammer of some sort, seeing as Mjollnir is Thor's legendary hammer.




Agreed here, not only her name but I think her eyepatch has a symbol of an electric bolt over it


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2008)

Downloading now!

Also Spaz, I was just about to post it


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 10, 2008)

Jesus Christ, *WHAT TOOK IT SO LONG?!*

Also, is it just me, or the chapter 56 is coming out this week?

//HbS


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2008)

^I thought it comes out more to the middlish part of the month?

//HbS


----------



## The Boss (Dec 10, 2008)

Come on scans..


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 10, 2008)

Can you be impatient alone as well?


----------



## spaZ (Dec 11, 2008)

Who knows it came out late for 54 to.


----------



## totalNightmare (Dec 12, 2008)

Black Star is back, WOOT!


----------



## spaZ (Dec 12, 2008)

Omg this chapter looks fucking epic. And that cover page is going to be a bitch to clean. 

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!! Fuck this is to fucking epic.


----------



## MasterChick (Dec 12, 2008)

SOOO NAAA!!!!  

THis Chapter!!!!!  

AND CRAP!!!! I can't wait till JAN. 12!!!


----------



## Moon (Dec 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow I was right about that guy not being Eibon?

I've never been right


----------



## BAD BD (Dec 12, 2008)

Holy shit the chapter.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 12, 2008)

I love her. Her, her work, and her comments.

And the chapter.... epic.

//HbS


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 12, 2008)

FUCK YES BLACK STAR MAKES EVERYTHING AMAZING AND BETTER!


----------



## Moon (Dec 12, 2008)

SE doesn't have the most original names but oh well I still like em.


*Spoiler*: __ 



No 800 year back Mosquito? How's that fair?


----------



## NobodyMan (Dec 12, 2008)

Just read the chapter spoilers.

Holy. Fucking. Shit.

Last chapter was win, but this totally blows it out of the water. I mean, I haven't even seen it yet, aside from the scans that were put up, but I can already tell that this chapter is EPIC WIN.

BLACK*STAR IS MY HERO.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I am sad over the loss of Mosquito though, wished we could have seen more of his forms.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Moon Fenris said:


> SE doesn't have the most original names but oh well I still like em.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I kind of thought it was suppose to mean something. Could you kind of see it as Noah collecting two of everything onto a ship? 

BS looked really good this chapter, the new art style suits him.


----------



## Power16 (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow...Wow!


*Spoiler*: __ 



What's going to happen to my dog Kid? Mosquito, meh he had his time to shine. Black Star finally back and i cant wait to he what he can do. Kid levels for sure from Black Star, i hope...


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Now we'll never get to know Mosquito's form from 800 years ago!  He talks too much


----------



## Power16 (Dec 12, 2008)

Flashbacks is still an option.


----------



## Dullahan (Dec 12, 2008)

Argh! Poor Kid, but he did have it coming when he chased Mosquito. B*S looked great, Okubo seems to be pretty much maxing out his ability with Masamune while Maka and Kid have barely gotting started mastering their own skills (Demonslayer Wavelength and Sanzo Lines). He's pretty much the strongest out of the 3 now. Next chapter should kickass wth last part of the fight.

I wonder if Arachne is trapped in Eibon's book too, and what are Medusa and Maka going to do now? Especially when Chrona hasn't been found.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Dec 12, 2008)

YES! Spoilers look awesome. >: ( I made a kick-ass .gif of that colored page, but image-ready is a poop and won't let me save it in .gif format.

BLACK STAR! 

 He looks sexy there.


----------



## Moon (Dec 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Asura, he is everyone's prey now 

Is it just me or is everyone really not giving Asura much fear? I mean Noah thinks he can just pick him up and Medusa doesn't seem to think of him as a threat either. I want my favorite villain to be feared.

Does this chapter prove that Eibon isnt alive? Or did I overlook something? I wonder if Eibon is reborn when his book is complete which leads to the question, who is stronger, Eibon or Asura?

I wanna see Mosquito in his MOST AMAAAAAZZZIIINNG form


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 12, 2008)

Man, all I can say is that Mifune better thank the mangaka that he's not actually a bad guy, b/c that means he's going to survive the epic rape of next chapter. 

When they start throwing out either really small or really big numbers along with legendary sword names, that shit's over.

I just hope this isn't it for powerups from Black Star... I mean... this is him just mastering the Shadow Star/Masamune... who knows what they're gonna come up with in the future?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Eibon's soul projection made me cum rainbows.

Oh the WIN.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 12, 2008)

Awesome chapter is AWESOME!
Except the fact that Little Iron constantly rants about Kid, give it a rest already girl!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2008)

So how long between now and to get it translated does it usually take?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 12, 2008)

Isn't it usually out around the 20th ?


----------



## Gorgatron (Dec 12, 2008)

So did Black Star just go bankai?


----------



## NobodyMan (Dec 12, 2008)

Gorgatron said:


> So did Black Star just go bankai?


Probably. 

Though, it's like his third time going Bankai in the fight, counting the other Katas.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Dec 12, 2008)

*Naruto Kapitel 428*

What is that?


----------



## spaZ (Dec 12, 2008)

Whats what?


----------



## Dullahan (Dec 12, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Man, all I can say is that Mifune better thank the mangaka that he's not actually a bad guy, b/c that means he's going to survive the epic rape of next chapter.
> 
> When they start throwing out either really small or really big numbers along with legendary sword names, that shit's over.



I don't think it's going to go down quite like that, if anything fact B*S has to keep changing modes just to fight Mifune is more of testment to how strong our Samurai is.



PhantomX said:


> I just hope this isn't it for powerups from Black Star... I mean... this is him just mastering the Shadow Star/Masamune... who knows what they're gonna come up with in the future?



Outside improving his Soul Threat to atleast match Stein's Soul Puge and getting a Deathscythe, I see nothing else really. He's first of the 3 to get to this point now Kid and Maka has to catch up. Maka is getting there after awakening DH, but Kid really needs a bone. B*S is got like 8 SR's, Maka 5 SR's and Kid only just one. I'm not counting his first Sanzo line until he actually has it.



Clay Man Gumby said:


> *Naruto Kapitel 428*
> 
> What is that?



Character Poll for the manga that came awhile before the Deathscythes had shown up in the Anime.


----------



## Moon (Dec 12, 2008)

Maka above Soul? 7 People before Stein? NO JUSTIN LAW OR ASURA? 

That list is fake


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 12, 2008)

character poll, lol soul is 4th


----------



## Dullahan (Dec 12, 2008)

B*S, Kid and Maka being the most popular is no surprise to me. *shrug*


----------



## Moon (Dec 12, 2008)

*Turns page*

Oh wait there is Justin...at #17... behind Blair
Asura doesnt make the list but Excalibur's fairies do?


----------



## spaZ (Dec 12, 2008)

Its just a dumb character poll don't worry about it.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow, holy fucking awesome chapter. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So pretty much confirmed Noah is the main villain this arc? It's kinda lol as he popped up out of nowhere but now seems to be Bat shit crazy.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2008)

So is there a real Eibon or is it just a book name?


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 12, 2008)

We don't know if Arachne is still gonna play a large roll. I don't think he's added her to her collection. It's likely that she's the big villain for this arc, and Noah is just the villain of the arc after this (assuming they don't find a way to save Kid now).


----------



## Moon (Dec 12, 2008)

This Arc seems long enough to me, maybe we can get a different name? And scenery? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



There at least was a real Eibon, who else could that have been with Shinigami and during the Brew arc? Noah even mentions that he took Eibon's name, not created it. 

Arachne has got to have a larger role somewhere. I can see her escaping when Kidd does (and God knows what else) then who knows, she could even become a good guy or just die epicly to Medusa


----------



## Legend (Dec 13, 2008)

I can't wait for this chapter it will be epic


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 13, 2008)

Interesting....so the guy we know as Eibon isn't really Eibon? The plot thickens in this manga...

Black Star Bankai is


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Im not sure whether I like Noah more or less after this chapter. He wasn't what I was expecting. We'll see. Im glad we're finally getting to BS fight and I loved that line that sid said about him not being the son of an ogre. It was sweet but not overly mushy. I kinda still want to learn more about his past though.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 13, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure whether I like Noah more or less after this chapter. He wasn't what I was expecting. We'll see. Im glad we're finally getting to BS fight and I loved that line that sid said about him not being the son of an ogre. It was sweet but not overly mushy. I kinda still want to learn more about his past though.




*Spoiler*: __ 



wait...does that mean that Sid was the one who raised Black Star?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2008)

No...Black Star was raised by Shibusen but he didn't seem to know Sid before he died so it couldn't be...


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 13, 2008)

strange...from the scenes shown where Sid talks about shibusen students Black Star is the one he talks about the most... maybe because he reminds him of the man that he used to be.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't _think_ Noah's added Arachne to his collection, because a body remained, if faceless. And Kidd completely disappeared.


----------



## Moon (Dec 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well Noah seems to be taking random pieces, he took one of Mosquito's bats not the whole Mosquito.Arachne did have unique eyes, maybe that was all he wanted. I just don't the Mosquito would talk about not being there for Arachne if something didnt happen with Noah.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 13, 2008)

Oooo theres a raw out, but fuck I am download at like 30KB/s


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 13, 2008)

Moon Fenris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well Noah seems to be taking random pieces, he took one of Mosquito's bats not the whole Mosquito.Arachne did have unique eyes, maybe that was all he wanted. I just don't the Mosquito would talk about not being there for Arachne if something didnt happen with Noah.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd assumed there wasn't much of Mosquito _left_ to take after Noah squashed him.






spaZ said:


> Oooo theres a raw out, but fuck I am download at like 30KB/s



Already? Woah. You gonna try cleaning that, or gonna assess its quality first?


----------



## spaZ (Dec 13, 2008)

Sai scanned it its fucking HQ for once. 

I've been downloading it for like an hour and a half and its only 65% done.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 13, 2008)

Hah, I get that a lot, but my internet is naturally slow cause I live in rural Australia >_<

So if it's HQ, you gonna go ahead and clean it while waiting for the trans?


----------



## spaZ (Dec 13, 2008)

No mangahelpers is being gay right now its really slow. 

And yeah I'll clean a little bit, its at 90% right now. But its like almost 3 here so I am getting a little tired.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 13, 2008)

As much as I may hate your rage at everything, I love your work, Spaz <3


----------



## Felix (Dec 13, 2008)

Awesome chapter

Noah means business, he just owned Mosquito and maybe killed Arachne
This guy is a beast


----------



## Tools (Dec 13, 2008)

Eibon is awesome to the extreme!


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 13, 2008)

This is the best Soul Eater chapter of the series in my opinion. Noah is chillingly awesome and a great primary villain for this arc, while the other half of the chapter (Black Star vs. Mifune) was simply epic.

Though my only point of criticism is they should of kept Noah's real name a secret. It would of added more mystery to him, who just is apparently a normal random fucked-up dude with screwy ambitions of greatness.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 13, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


WHUT THE FAWK!?!?!!?


BLACK STAR!!!     

damn, that chapter was awesome!!

what about 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kid?


----------



## NobodyMan (Dec 13, 2008)

HOLYSHITHOLYSHITHOLYSHITHOLYFUKKENSHIT.

The chapter was even more epic than I made it out to be. 

Black*Star and Mifune were freakin' amazing this chapter! And Eib-I mean Noah was badass.

Noah, Gotta catch 'em all! 

Thanks for all your hard work, spaZ.


----------



## Moon (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks Spaz 

*Spoiler*: __ 




That Noah feller is quite the awesome 

Wonder what'll happen with Kidd, does going into the book make him a tool of Noah? I seems like that snake-thing might have been something Noah picked up a while back.

I no longer mind not seeing 800 year-old Mosquito, that was a damn ugly face that was being squished.


----------



## scaramanga (Dec 13, 2008)

Great chapter! Black Star vs Mifune is awesome. 
And poor Kid


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 13, 2008)

lol, Kid was fucking scared out of his wits


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 13, 2008)

You'd think after Noah spotted him and started talking about Brew he woulda run the hell outta there :\

Everyone called Mosquito getting owned, haha.


----------



## Moon (Dec 13, 2008)

I think even if he did Noah would just have trotted after the bigger prize instead of chatting to Mosquito.

Every time it looks like a character makes an impact on the entire manga's power rankings or whatever, they get their efforts smashed. I mean Kidd + Brew basically tied with Mosquito then we have Noah who just rips Mosquito (In his 800 form imo) to pieces with a single attack.


----------



## Legend (Dec 13, 2008)

i love it great work spaz


----------



## Sin (Dec 13, 2008)

NOAH


----------



## NobodyMan (Dec 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> NOAH


Ah, I see you've witnessed the new chapter. 

Wasn't it just awesome?


----------



## Power16 (Dec 13, 2008)

Noah is pretty gansta with Eibon stuff, i wonder how strong Eibon was if Noah is not afraid of going after Kishin. Then there's that 'Eibon = Shinigami' thing, oh the mystery thickens, i love it other than my dog Kid being out of commission i guess B* is all i have left now...


----------



## spaZ (Dec 13, 2008)

I can just feel a timeskip coming up.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 13, 2008)

spaZ wins 

Well, Mifune said he was fighting without indecision, so this is Mifune top level.

And it's pretty gar for a human without any soul powers.


----------



## Moon (Dec 13, 2008)

I predict next time we see Kidd its gonna be a very informative/flashback chapter. Noah, Eibon, and Shinigami have got to have something major to do with each other. Im not a fan of uber villians just appearing and kicking everyone ass but Noah is still damn awesome.

Where is Asura anyway, I'm waiting for him to 1-hit Noah


----------



## spaZ (Dec 13, 2008)

I really hate it how most of these villians act as though there not scared of a god... Like seriously they would get raped if they went up against the Kishin by themselves.


----------



## Power16 (Dec 13, 2008)

Maybe this the warm up for the Kishin true power have all these villains acting like he's fodder and when he shows up and does anything he has them shitting themselves.


----------



## Goodfellow (Dec 13, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I really hate it how most of these villians act as though there not scared of a god... Like seriously they would get raped if they went up against the Kishin by themselves.



Ignorance and crazy makes a deadly mix

Hell, the only one I'd give the shadow of a doubt is Arachne, simply because she might have him figured out (shadow of a doubt though. I feel that if she ever did such a move she'd end up dead).

Anyway, awesome chapter!!!


----------



## spaZ (Dec 13, 2008)

Meh I really don't know who I would give that to since we really haven't seem most of these villians go all out. Except for Medusa shes the only one of these villians that actually should be scared. But I can imagine with the black blood she put inside of him shes not.

Also hope Shinigami explains some stuff after this arc, like Brew and Eibon.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Dec 13, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I can just feel a timeskip coming up.



Why?

10charblah.


----------



## Sin (Dec 13, 2008)

Noah vs. Asura 

I would cum.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 13, 2008)

Well gee. Maka and BS can holster a gun..just in case, right?


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 13, 2008)

Wait Wait...What was Noah called in the Wii game again? since he wasn't Eibon there either.


----------



## Goodfellow (Dec 13, 2008)

Amen.



spaZ said:


> I can just feel a timeskip coming up.



Yeah, if everything goes to hell here a timeskip would work perfectly.

But if the author does not pull the time skip card...well, kudos to him, I think that might be pretty cool too.


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 13, 2008)

LOL^

Eibon, you sexy friend. 

Papa Shinigami is gonna be _pissed_.


----------



## Sin (Dec 13, 2008)

New set


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice set.

And Black Star looks kinda hawt in this chapter.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 13, 2008)

This chapter is vastly superior to the last which lacked in story and action


----------



## Moon (Dec 13, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Wait Wait...What was Noah called in the Wii game again? since he wasn't Eibon there either.



It wasn't Noah it was something to do with a book, if I ever remember ill edit.

Grimoire I believe.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 13, 2008)

Hm, shoulda called him "Ebion"


----------



## Kyo. (Dec 13, 2008)

oly mother of god!!!


i was right!!!

there was a stronger kata!!!!!!! the "demon blade" version of the new katas! i knew it!!

oh god i cant wait!! so freaking awesome

im gay for B*S!


----------



## Sin (Dec 13, 2008)

I fangasmed so hard the first half of the chapter I glossed over B*S


----------



## caramel_cod (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm thinking that Eibon is the book. He could've been made into a demon weapon of some sort by Arachne. I think an explanation of the scene with Shinigami, Arachne, and Eibon from the BREW arc would provide lots of answers.

And Arachne... what happened to her? We saw her trying to manipulate Soul last chapter, but Mosquito seemed convinced that Noah had harmed her; yet we see now that Noah's book devours his targets entirely, so that can't be what happened with Arachne...

God, since when did Soul Eater have such a thick plot


----------



## spaZ (Dec 13, 2008)

Doubt it, Eibon was probably just a normal human so he died a long time ago but left his book and tools behind. Though he could be alive somewhere but I doubt hes a demon weapon. 

Arachne is still alive she was there when they walked into the room. Shes probably still there but not in her body since Noah would of taken everything like he did with kid if he wanted to collect Arachne.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2008)

Leaves the question though, who is this Noah person?  What's his story?

The transition between main antagonists was unnatural though, for that reason I refuse to believe that Arachne is gone for good.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah she really hasn't done anything super major yet. The only villain to actually do something bad would be Medusa though she doesn't even feel like the main villain. There just way to many bad guys in this manga lol.


----------



## ragnara (Dec 13, 2008)

I wonder where Brew has vanished to.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 13, 2008)

...In the book of Eibon. Did you even read the chapter?


----------



## ragnara (Dec 13, 2008)

Alright alright, for some reason I thought he was speaking of Eibon and a shinigami in his book instead of Brew itself.

This is what I get for not sleeping last night.


----------



## BAD BD (Dec 13, 2008)

Arachne is probably going to come back via spiders again.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Arachne is probably going to come back via spiders again.



I would hate her coming back in the same manner as her sister, loli'd and all.


----------



## Moon (Dec 14, 2008)

Would be quite epic if every spider on the planet could spawn Arachne, all snakes on the planet vs all the spiders? Fun.

Arachne hasn't seemed to have done anything evil whatsoever. Isnt the enemy of your enemy your friend? Then lets look at this in a different manner. Medusa said that Arachne's strength came from mental attacks, not physical. But we have Soul EASILY being broken out of the spell (never confirmed if it was  Medusa or Maka who initially broke it though) so I'm just not seeing her as much of a threat. Her bodyguards are strong as heck but her strongest one just got slaughtered by one hit of a monster summoned by Noah, he didn't even lift a finger. Then Girikio while he matched fairly evenly with Justin (Justin would take him if they kept fighting though) he doesn't seem like a match for Mosquito much less Noah. 

Then normally when an uber villain appears the old one is either kicked to the curb or survives in an unsightly manner. Why do we even need Arachne anymore? She's lost her strongest soldiers and her other troops don't seem to be any threat whatsoever. I wasn't fond of the plot of this arc in the first place anyway, there just wasn't any back story to destroying Arachnophobia other than hay they are gonna destroy the world. 

This all leads me back to WHERE THE HELL IS MY ASURA


----------



## Dullahan (Dec 14, 2008)

> Arachne hasn't seemed to have done anything evil whatsoever. Isnt the enemy of your enemy your friend? Then lets look at this in a different manner. Medusa said that Arachne's strength came from mental attacks, not physical. But we have Soul EASILY being broken out of the spell (never confirmed if it was Medusa or Maka who initially broke it though) so I'm just not seeing her as much of a threat. Her bodyguards are strong as heck but her strongest one just got slaughtered by one hit of a monster summoned by Noah, he didn't even lift a finger. Then Girikio while he matched fairly evenly with Justin (Justin would take him if they kept fighting though) he doesn't seem like a match for Mosquito much less Noah.



Maka did, due to her special Wavelength, not sure how Medusa got out though. Either through her own Magic, or Maka. Personally, I think your selling her a little short. One of many things that's common through Manga is that Mind attacks tend be very strong, and she managed escape the Shinigami for 800 while still keeping her organzation in tact. She affected the world greatly by creating the Demon Weapons causing both the Shinigami and Witchkind to hate her. Arachne had also being planning/do something during the start of this Arc.

BTW, Arachnophobia doesn't want to destroy the world, they want to replace Shinbusen as the leaders of the world.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 14, 2008)

You guys are also forgetting that mind fucking isn't her only power. She does have physical attacks though it might be different than what we have seen. So its not like that tiny attack shit did on Medusa, Maka, and Soul was it.


----------



## Goodfellow (Dec 14, 2008)

Goodfellow said:


> Ignorance and crazy makes a deadly mix
> 
> Hell, the only one I'd give the shadow of a doubt is Arachne, simply because she might have him figured out (shadow of a doubt though. I feel that if she ever did such a move she'd end up dead).
> 
> Anyway, awesome chapter!!!





spaZ said:


> Meh I really don't know who I would give that to since we really haven't seem most of these villians go all out. Except for Medusa shes the only one of these villians that actually should be scared. But I can imagine with the black blood she put inside of him shes not.
> 
> Also hope Shinigami explains some stuff after this arc, like Brew and Eibon.



Shit, did I say Arache?!

I meant to say Medusa as well, but I mixed up the names!

Stupid stupid stupid stupid


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 14, 2008)

Am I the only one hoping Mosquito will revive from that single bat that remained after Noah crushed him? I mean he looked pretty badass in his form of 400 years past, I wanna see him teaming up with Shibusen to save his Arachne-sama.

I have a feeling Noah'll be after Asura next.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 14, 2008)

You know she might be bad at direct physical confrontation in her current form... but she's in an eggsac-type lair... and having an out-of-body experience... super giant spider go?


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 14, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> You know she might be bad at direct physical confrontation in her current form... but she's in an eggsac-type lair... and having an out-of-body experience... super giant spider go?



That would be


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 14, 2008)

Maybe this sounds weird, but dude kinda' looks like a Noah.

Anyways...

Decent chapter. Like the last couple, though, it felt like there was less content than normal...

I like this guy, though. He reminds me of Kuroro Lucifer.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2008)

Black*Star looks cool.  

I wonder how are they gonna get Death out of the book? I can't live without his symmetry woes.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 14, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Nice set.
> 
> And Black Star looks kinda hawt in this chapter.




didn't he though? I think it's his hair...


I kinda like the thought of a time skip.


----------



## Sin (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm just glad to see that even though B*S got a hit in, Mifune dealt most of the damage that chapter. That should clear up any "Mifune was getting his ass kicked" theories.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2008)

This one will probably end in a tie, which debunks the shounen law of "Main characters lose to a rival twice then win".  Though the next time they fight Black*Star may win.

So Sin, I take it you like Noah?


----------



## Sin (Dec 14, 2008)

Mider T said:


> This one will probably end in a tie, which debunks the shounen law of "Main characters lose to a rival twice then win".  Though the next time they fight Black*Star may win.
> 
> So Sin, I take it you like Noah?


I loved him since his introduction as Eibon. I was worried when he said his name wasn't Eibon, but when he said "Noah" I creamed.


----------



## Goodfellow (Dec 14, 2008)

Was the name Noah something we've heard before? I can't remember.

Ohhh, speaking of which, I wonder if Noah was one of the eight warriors following Shinigami way back.


----------



## NobodyMan (Dec 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> I loved him since his introduction as Eibon. I was worried when he said his name wasn't Eibon, but when he said "Noah" I creamed.


Heh, cool. 

Noah's awesome. 

I also think the B*S's fight with Mifune will end in a tie. Maybe all that's happened during the fight, what with Arachne apparently dead (doubt it), Mifune will finally decide to join Shibusen, and then if a timeskip occurs, B*S and Mifune can have yet another rematch, with B*S winning. Or something like that.


----------



## Sin (Dec 14, 2008)

Maybe Noah can learn how to replicate the Sanzu Lines


----------



## NobodyMan (Dec 14, 2008)

Sin said:


> Maybe Noah can learn how to replicate the Sanzu Lines


That would be scary, Noah with Sanzu Lines. 

I do think that Kid may be able to permanently attach one of his Sanzu Lines while in the book though, not sure why. Maybe he'll meet the real Eibon in there (if Eibon is trapped in the book). He's overdue for a powerup. ?


----------



## spaZ (Dec 14, 2008)

This is the last battle between Mifune and Black*Star. This is there third battle already so its obviously going to be the last.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Dec 14, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> That would be scary, Noah with Sanzu Lines.
> 
> I do think that Kid may be able to permanently attach one of his Sanzu Lines while in the book though, not sure why. Maybe he'll meet the real Eibon in there (if Eibon is trapped in the book). He's overdue for a powerup. ?



Kid?

Didn't he just get a powerup this very arc.


----------



## NobodyMan (Dec 14, 2008)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> Kid?
> 
> Didn't he just get a powerup this very arc.


True, he did get the Death Eagles. I'm just not sure if it is a new permanent ability or if it was because of the one fully connected Sanzu Line, which receeded after the affects of the Brew wore off.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 14, 2008)

Brew amplifies the soul so its not going to be permanent. He has to get to the sanzu lines by himself one day.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 14, 2008)

BlackStar is already doing better than Sid did against Mifune. What more if he wins. I think BS needs to complete his weapon and move up in the ranks because at present he seems to have the most diverse powerset as well as the most power ups


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 14, 2008)

Goodfellow said:


> Was the name Noah something we've heard before? I can't remember.
> 
> Ohhh, speaking of which, I wonder if Noah was one of the eight warriors following Shinigami way back.



Speaking of the eight warriors, I bet there's one inside Shinigami's book that Kidd'll meet


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Dec 14, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> True, he did get the Death Eagles. I'm just not sure if it is a new permanent ability or if it was because of the one fully connected Sanzu Line, which receeded after the affects of the Brew wore off.



I thought it just fused with DTK permanently. Even after the effects wore off it never really left him. But I could be wrong.

I wonder what BS new abilities will be. Teleportation, mind control, kamehameha.


----------



## aceb (Dec 14, 2008)

I waited a month for this?
O M G.
Nothing happened this chapter once again.
Oh wow kid-kun trapped in book and BlackStar fighting samurai.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## spaZ (Dec 14, 2008)

Nothing happened? Are you on crack? If you don't like it than stop reading the manga.


----------



## aceb (Dec 14, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Nothing happened? Are you on crack? If you don't like it than stop reading the manga.


You get more happening (+explained) in a weekly shonen manga is all I'm saying.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes but monthly shounen has better quality, look at the crap that is named naruto, Kishimoto would need 2 months to give a proper story, what the hell happens in naruto in one week? 
_nothing, nothing at all._


----------



## Felix (Dec 14, 2008)

Let's imagine One Piece as a monthly Manga...

Oh my god


----------



## spaZ (Dec 14, 2008)

Onepiece is one of those mangas that actually lots happens in just one chapter lol. Just for a weekly manga.


----------



## Felix (Dec 14, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Onepiece is one of those mangas that actually lots happens in just one chapter lol. Just for a weekly manga.


Exactly
Imagine if Oda had to write a monthly Manga

It would be like, reading Volumes worth of material


----------



## Moon (Dec 14, 2008)

aceb said:


> You get more happening (+explained) in a weekly shonen manga is all I'm saying.



No? 

Take Bleach/Naruto, past almost 8 chapters in both nothing of any interest has happened (unless you actually think Kakashi is dead) and Bleach has just been filler fodder fights. 

This Chapter of Soul Eater did :

Killed off a Major baddie
Showed Mosquito's final form (well the ugly head at least)
Showed just how weak the main characters are compared to the high tiers
Showed epic new character
Showed Black Star's new powerup
Explained more about Eibon
Explained Noah and his goals
Better set up what happened to Arachne
A Major character was kidnapped 
The good guy army arrived meaning we will see Mr. Mystery soon most likely

Now for some fun comparison

What Happened this week in Bleach:
A minotaur got burnt in half
...
...
Showed that the past 8 chapters of fights were worthless as none of the combatants had a chance at scratching the main baddies
...
End.

Then there is the art. I can't recall ever looking at any of the major weekly manga and thinking that the art stood out. Soul Eater at least has one or two good pages a month, either really freaky (Noah sayin hay) or epic (B*S).


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 14, 2008)

When you consider how strong Shinigami-Sama and Asura must be, how the hell did Free manage to take Mabaa's eye?

It makes no sense.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 14, 2008)

I assume you can pretty much do what you want when you're immortal and not incompetent, lol.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2008)

I wonder when will we see Stein again....


----------



## spaZ (Dec 14, 2008)

Next arc I hope. Its been way to long for him.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Dec 14, 2008)

After this arc BS needs to get a ninja fortress, seriously.


----------



## Sefarian (Dec 14, 2008)

So, wow. Been reading Soul Eater for several months now, and as this issue came out I totally expected EibonNoah to be completely imba but I didn't expect him to look so awesome in the process. Poor Kidd. 

Part of me wonders if Noah could end up as the dominant antagonist of the series somehow? I mean, sure Asura and Shinigami are powerful and influential characters but if the guy has the ability to suck people up into that book of his and take their power he'll _eventually_ have to overtake them as the driving force(s) behind everything going on in the world. Though, I somehow doubt that'll come to pass.

Imagine what would happen if he picked up Excalibur into his book.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 14, 2008)

Just because he sucks them in it doesn't entirley mean he takes there power...


----------



## Sefarian (Dec 14, 2008)

> ...*but if* the guy has the ability to suck people up into that book of his and take their power...



I guess I should have been more specific. We know he can suck them into the book, that much is obvious with what he did to Kidd. What I meant was _if_ he had the ability to use their powers after sucking them into the book he'd eventually have to overtake the big hitters in the story if someone or something didn't stop his ascent.


----------



## Moon (Dec 15, 2008)

A 2 Year old with Excalibur and criminal intent could in fact destroy the world.
I still say Stein is with Excalibur at the moment but I'll digress. Stein is probably off chatting with Death Scythes or doing some insane mediation.

I still don't know what to think about Noah's placement in the story. It would take a good bit of story in order for him to take over Medusa and Asura as the main baddie. I would also think that if Noah was a super threat then Shinigami, Medusa or Arachne would have known something about him. To me he is looking like just another person with a demon weapon (type thing) that kicks ass as soon as he appears. Sort of the ultimately epic version of Chrona in those first few chapters.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 15, 2008)

*OH MY GOD SOUL EATER IS SO DAMN EPIC AND AWESOME I LOVE IT SO MUCH SO MUCH BEAUTY AND AWESOME I CANNOT HAVE GUESSED EVEN IN MY WILDEST DREAMS THAT SUCH BLISS AND WIN CAN BE CONTAINED IN SUCH A MEDIUM

SOUL EATER IS SIMPLE AWESOME IN EVERY SENSE OF THE WORDS. WHY THE HELL IS IT NOT PRESCRIBED READING FOR ALL SCHOOL KIDS?*

Only onto chapter 26 but I love it. All the characters are so memorable and unique, I seriously can't fault it in any way. I love the art style and the fluidity of the fights, god Sid-Sensei, Free and Shinigami-sama are all so damn awesome.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 15, 2008)

In addition to what I said, does anyone know who the mangaka is and where does he live? I need to suck his dick


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 15, 2008)

Noah was lucky he stopped Mosquito, look at that nose he was getting, Mosquito was obviously turning into Excalibur, it was close enough to the 12th century his form.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 15, 2008)

It WAS the 12th century... if we assume that SE takes place in 20th century. (which would be possible, just look at the character`s clothes, especially Sid, it`s like late 20th century)

//HbS


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 15, 2008)

Noah isn't replacing Asura as the main villain of the story, I think it's rather clear that he's only the main villain *of this arc*. 

Asura will be the final and ultimate baddie, the author is just taking his time by having awesome side villains like Medusa, Arachne, and now Noah. 

That being said, I doubt any real or relevant connection to anyone will come out of Noah. I don't think he's one of the Shinigami's 8 guards, nor some sort of ancient master of anything. Rather with the way the story has portrayed him (popping up out of nowhere and stealing the name of an important figure) I think he's literally just a relatively "normal" human who went bonkers, and now is on a quest to prove how great he is by becoming existence itself (See his "then I will be everything" line).

Basically, Noah reminds me a lot of Sylar from Heroes. If it be his "normal guy appears out of nowhere and starts raping the main cast" activities, to his goal to steal important people/demon weapons, to his metro/bishi appearance. And while Noah isn't the main villain of the story, I do think despite how little we've seen of him he's still a spectacular character.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> In addition to what I said, does anyone know who the mangaka is and where does he live? I need to suck his dick



You too huh?


----------



## blazingshadow (Dec 15, 2008)

noah is just badass overlord zetta's bitch. he's come to take over soul eater's universe


----------



## Moon (Dec 15, 2008)

And that would be just fine if it wasn't for Noah looking so much stronger than everyone other than Asura/Shinigami. Maybe he is one of those characters where if you take his book away he becomes weak. Hope not but that's looking like they only way any of the lower/mid tier characters would stand a chance.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 15, 2008)

Does anyone know how much time Asura was imprisioned? I dont remember ever been mention in the manga but i was here wondering about that, was it before Arachne "defeat" or after it?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 15, 2008)

IIRC both cases were about 800 years ago, not sure though.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Dec 15, 2008)

Too much epic shit going on in the range of the 12th century.

Eibon must be Merlin.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 15, 2008)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Does anyone know how much time Asura was imprisioned? I dont remember ever been mention in the manga but i was here wondering about that, was it before Arachne "defeat" or after it?



Had to of been after he defeated Arachne because he was moving around when he beat her, he couldn't move around when he sealed the Kishin.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 15, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Had to of been after he defeated Arachne because he was moving around when he beat her, he couldn't move around when he sealed the Kishin.



I forgot that detail, lol!


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Dec 15, 2008)

Noah? This manga has had a whole slew of biblicale references this arc. (a slew being 2, but still....)


----------



## Moon (Dec 15, 2008)

I somewhat doubt Shinigami put Noah on this mission. But what if he did and Noah went out of control somehow? ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 16, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Noah? This manga has had a whole slew of biblicale references this arc. (a slew being 2, but still....)



Which was the other one?


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 16, 2008)

^ 

Justin Law.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 16, 2008)

My bad >_<

I read "this arc" instead of "this manga"


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Dec 16, 2008)

Justin Law, too.

But I was refering to the blatant quote from the Bible "I am legions, for we are many"

Said to the son of god...erm, Kid. 

Yeah.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 16, 2008)

will a chapter come out this week?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 16, 2008)

The chapter came out last week


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 16, 2008)

FYI this is a monthly manga 

//HbS


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Dec 16, 2008)

D: I wish it were weekly. ;__;


----------



## FrostXian (Dec 16, 2008)

My theory is now proven, Eibon is Shinigami's alter-personality, that's why Shinigami is collecting all demonic items made by Eibon, and why they all have his signature and Eibon's. 
Noah is an impersonating bitch who'll be owned so bad.. eventually.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 16, 2008)

oh man Black Star new move Kage Boshi looks uber sweet.


----------



## Moon (Dec 16, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> D: I wish it were weekly. ;__;



But then the quality would suffer 

First time I saw that Demon weapon with their names I thought it meant Eibon was Kidd's brother


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Dec 16, 2008)

True. And me gusta quality.


----------



## Tobilover_sai (Dec 18, 2008)

Moon Fenris said:


> First time I saw that Demon weapon with their names I thought it meant Eibon was Kidd's brother


 If that were true, then i dont think "Noah" would...

*Spoiler*: __ 



 so called "collect" Kidd into his book of magic spells.


----------



## Rokudou Taichō (Dec 19, 2008)

FrostXian said:


> My theory is now proven, Eibon is Shinigami's alter-personality, that's why Shinigami is collecting all demonic items made by Eibon, and why they all have his signature and Eibon's.
> Noah is an *Avaricious collector* who'll eventually *be everything*.



Fixed 

and I agree completely


----------



## Sin (Dec 19, 2008)

Noah is indeed amazing


----------



## Kek (Dec 19, 2008)

As is your set, Sin.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 19, 2008)

The book has fucking teeth, and Noah looked like Midget Hidan on one panel........

//HbS


----------



## -Maya- (Dec 19, 2008)

Here too Noah giving Soul a Power up don't really care who he really is Maka and soul need his help


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Dec 19, 2008)

If Soul and Maka run into Noah they'll probably end up in his book too.


----------



## Sin (Dec 19, 2008)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> If Soul and Maka run into Noah they'll probably end up in his book too.


"You're completely useless and uninteresting, in my book you go!"


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 19, 2008)

Wouldn`t it be like "You're completely useless and uninteresting, in my book you *won`t *go!" ?

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Dec 19, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Wouldn`t it be like "You're completely useless and uninteresting, in my book you *won`t *go!" ?
> 
> //HbS


Well I was playing off the scenario where Noah absorbed them into his book. Obviously they'd be useless to him.

He should absorb Mifune tho


----------



## Proxy (Dec 19, 2008)

So, who's Eibon, really? What does this doppelganger have to do with him, other than using his book?


----------



## Sin (Dec 19, 2008)

Proxy said:


> So, who's Eibon, really? What does this doppelganger have to do with him, other than using his book?


Eibon was this wizard (?) that lived in Shinigami's time, and they created demonic tools (like BREW and the thing running the train). Eibon left behind a book which (I'm assuming here) has his spells and powers. 

Noah is just a powerful person who seeks to absorb everything and become everything.

He doesn't care about being recognized as "Eibon" he was only using the name for the lulz.


----------



## NobodyMan (Dec 19, 2008)

Ah, ch 56 was a great chapter. 

It seems more fitting to post these fanarts in the SE FC (and I'll post them there in a bit), but these are closely linked to ch 56.

And besides, they're awesome. 


*Spoiler*: _Super Special Awesome SE CH 56 fanarts_


----------



## spaZ (Dec 19, 2008)

That first one looks pretty sick.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 19, 2008)

The second one's got some serious win going on.


----------



## Hamoku (Dec 19, 2008)

Black Star looks AWESOME is the second one!


----------



## Olgiebear (Dec 19, 2008)

I can't believe we have to wait another month before we can see BlackStar kick some ass.
God, Noah/Eibon is so awesome. I really want to see more of him now. *But I would still rather see more of Asura.
The order of people I want to see:
1. Maka and Soul
2. Asura
3. Anything/anyone that answers some questions. The monkey death sythe, Stein and Marie, Kid, BlackStar, etc.

I CANT wait til the next chapter comes out. ><


----------



## MasterChick (Dec 20, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> Ah, ch 56 was a great chapter.
> 
> It seems more fitting to post these fanarts in the SE FC (and I'll post them there in a bit), but these are closely linked to ch 56.
> 
> ...



The first one is so badass!!!  

And the second pic is


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 21, 2008)

Needs more Free


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 21, 2008)

True.

//HbS


----------



## NobodyMan (Dec 21, 2008)

While flipping through some older chapters (48-51 specifically) I noticed something. It led me to an idea that we've already had a glimpse of Black*Star's Zero no Kata "Masamune".



If you look on page 37 (shown above) on one of the bottom panels you see what looks like a trail of shadow/cloth flowing behind him (crappy description) that looks awfully similar to this.



If that's the case we know that Masamune gives Black*Star the power to blow through Mountains. 

Of course this is just pure speculation. Some food for thought.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 21, 2008)

I didn't even realize that little black thing was blackstar... I always thought it was blood or something lol. But yeah that sure does look like it.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Dec 21, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Needs more Free



Ugh. So true. I wish the author would just give him some more panel time. 

He's so ah-dorable when he's ~lost~ !!


----------



## Tobilover_sai (Dec 23, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> The book has fucking teeth, and Noah looked like Midget Hidan on one panel........
> 
> //HbS



XD 
oh my god that is funny as hell!


----------



## Legend (Dec 24, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> While flipping through some older chapters (48-51 specifically) I noticed something. It led me to an idea that we've already had a glimpse of Black*Star's Zero no Kata "Masamune".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you are right


----------



## Fenix (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, now that Mosquito is dead...time to drop this manga


----------



## Kenny Florian (Dec 24, 2008)

Fenix said:


> Well, now that Mosquito is dead...time to drop this manga






You best be joking.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 25, 2008)

Sin said:


> Eibon was this wizard (?) that lived in Shinigami's time, and they created demonic tools (like BREW and the thing running the train). Eibon left behind a book which (I'm assuming here) has his spells and powers.
> 
> Noah is just a powerful person who seeks to absorb everything and become everything.
> 
> He doesn't care about being recognized as "Eibon" he was only using the name for the lulz.


 
His true name is rather ironic though.....


----------



## Sin (Dec 28, 2008)

Updated the first post to include the latest chapter link :3


----------



## RIP paper Heart (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi! Sorry for the randomness of this post but I thought about something today and was hoping to hear some feedback. 
I have a theory about Noah and Medusa... Does anyone remember when Kid was trying to do some research on Eibon and the only book that had information on him was checked out by Medusa... Well, could it be possible that the book that Kid was looking for is the one in Noah's possession currently? So with that in mind, it gives the impression that -if this is true- Noah and Medusa might be partners behind some scheme or maybe something bigger...
Any ideas or thoughts about this?


----------



## Sin (Dec 29, 2008)

It was a book with information on Eibon. There is no way Shinigami-sama would have Eibon's spell book in the Library of Shibusen.

He locks up Eibon's artifacts in a secret vault, if he had Eibon's SPELL BOOK, he would have it wrapped so tight it'd be impossible for anyone to get it.


----------



## Moon (Dec 29, 2008)

True, and I've always figured that Medusa picked it up to see what details it had about demon weapons and the black blood. Eibon probably knew a thing or two about Asura as well.


----------



## Magic (Dec 29, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> His true name is rather ironic though.....



Lol Naoh rounding up 2 of every animal...Like kid for example


----------



## RIP paper Heart (Dec 29, 2008)

Those are all good points that I overlooked. Feh...well there goes that idea... >_< 
But is the idea of Medusa and Noah being in on something too far fetch in your opinion? She doesn't seem to have much to gain from joining with Shibusen in this battle (other than getting the chance to kill Arachne, but even then I don't think Medusa has a mentioned point in killing her. I dont believe that Crona was kidnapped either, so that can't be it).


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 29, 2008)

To continue this discussion.



Sin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not Mifune's fault he can't land a deep blow on Black Star, we know he's trying. The fight has also been going on longer than everyone else's fights. He doesn't need to tank hits if he can avoid them, and it's still considered endurance if he continues to do so for extended periods of time.

Also, the powerup was a BREW related powerup, it's specifically stated that it amplifies spiritual power... it was even shown/implied that it was not permanent by how he "collapsed" after it deactivated. Look at page 4 of chapter 56, do you see his Sanzu lines completed? I sure as hell don't.

Those bunches of bats were also already committed to an attack, meaning they couldn't go out of their way to avoid the gunshots. It was still impressive, but they were taking the hits, and he didn't even get all of them, as Mosquito just reformed and escaped anyway.

I know I like to fanboy B*S, but I do so in a well-researched fashion. B*S is currently >>> Kid unless he uses broken magical artifacts. We'll see if the Liz/Patty upgrade was permanent eventually, though it doesn't seem like it will be.

Lastly, I'm not denying that eventually Kid will far surpass anyone else... I mean, he's gonna be the flipping Death God! Right now though he's been fairly disappointing, especially in comparison to B*S.


----------



## Magic (Dec 29, 2008)

The idea, that Sin proposed of Eibon and Shinigami being the same are a possibility. Only problem was during the battle for brew. Inside that blizzard zone their was a hologram projection of Eibon from the past and also a holographic image of Shinigami soaring through the clouds ready to engage the enemy. This was the only aspect that needs clearing up in the Eibon = Shinigami. It's still highly possible though, maybe they are even brothers?


----------



## Sin (Dec 29, 2008)

> It's not Mifune's fault he can't land a deep blow on Black Star, we know he's trying. The fight has also been going on longer than everyone else's fights. He doesn't need to tank hits if he can avoid them, and it's still considered endurance if he continues to do so for extended periods of time.


Durability =/= How many hits you can avoid. Durability means how many hits you can tank and still be able to fight. How many hits you can avoid is battle ability, not durability. B*S still has shitty durability, just because he doesn't get hit doesn't mean all of a sudden he has great durability. 

One Death Cannon by Kid and B*S would be fried. Also, remember, Kid has his skateboard, which can keep up with a 500 mph train, and Kid was the only person who was determined fast enough to keep up with it. The gap between Regular Kid and Current B*S really isn't as large as you'd like it to believe.



> Also, the powerup was a BREW related powerup, it's specifically stated that it amplifies spiritual power... it was even shown/implied that it was not permanent by how he "collapsed" after it deactivated. Look at page 4 of chapter 56, do you see his Sanzu lines completed? I sure as hell don't.
> 
> Those bunches of bats were also already committed to an attack, meaning they couldn't go out of their way to avoid the gunshots. It was still impressive, but they were taking the hits, and he didn't even get all of them, as Mosquito just reformed and escaped anyway.


I don't think you understand my point about BREW/Sanzu Lines. I never said that it was a powerup he could currently control, HOWEVER, it is a powerup he WILL be able to control. It's not like he can never do it without BREW, if the Sanzu Lines had appeared and then disappeared because of BREW, then fine, it's a BREW powerup and that's it. But they're not. Sanzu Lines are part of Kid's bloodline, and BREW only helped him be able to connect one of them. He WILL be able to do it on his own eventually.

Also, you should know, that for the sake of argument, whether a powerup is permanent or not doesn't matter, that's why I said "Sanzu Lines Kid" instead of "Kid" and just assumed he would be able to do it on his own. "Sanzu Lines Kid" implies the kid that has his Sanzu Lines (at least 1 of them) connected. This whole "it's not permanent" talk really has no reflection on the argument that Sanzu Lines Kid >>>>>>> B*S, whatsoever.

One more thing, I really think you're underestimating the hell out of Kid's feat. Do you have any idea how fast he had to fire those shots to be able to take down 8000 bats? It's a ridiculous feat. Regardless of whether all the bats were actively avoiding the shots, the fact that he even hit that many that quickly, while being under attack is insane, and one of the best feats so far in the manga.

The rest of your post is borderline flamebait, so I'll skip it  For the record, Kid isn't even my favorite character


----------



## Kenny Florian (Dec 29, 2008)

Sin said:


> *B*S still has shitty durability, just because he doesn't get hit doesn't mean all of a sudden he has great durability. *
> *One Death Cannon by Kid and B*S would be fried. *



Where are you getting this from?


----------



## Sin (Dec 29, 2008)

The Communist Manifesto said:


> Where are you getting this from?


Have you seen Death Cannon?


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 29, 2008)

Have you seen how slow it is? Not only could he high tail it out of there within the 5 second countdown, he could make clones if he felt like it and then rape kid from behind, rofl.

And there's no precedent to how durable Black Star is, all we know is that when he "let" (that scene is up to interpretation) Death the Kid wail on him he got taken out in three hits, but this was when he was all fucked up from the crazy wavelength.


----------



## Sin (Dec 29, 2008)

PhantomX said:


> Have you seen how slow it is? Not only could he high tail it out of there within the 5 second countdown, he could make clones if he felt like it and then rape kid from behind, rofl.
> 
> And there's no precedent to how durable Black Star is, all we know is that when he "let" (that scene is up to interpretation) Death the Kid wail on him he got taken out in three hits, but this was when he was all fucked up from the crazy wavelength.


I never said Kid starts the fight by just shooting his death canon. However, Kid CAN make it connect. That's why the gap isn't as large between Regular Kid and Current B*S as you'd like it to believe. I accept that Current B*S would beat Kid 6/10 times. Yet, Kid CAN beat B*S, it's not like B*S would stomp him horribly.

I've already said that B*S is above current Kid, and that only Sanzu Lines Kid would stomp B*S.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Dec 29, 2008)

Sin said:


> Have you seen Death Cannon?



I'm talking more about the durability then anything, his latest fight has pretty much shown that his durability is not shitty. 

For the most part I agree with you but I don't see anything to back that part up.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 29, 2008)

Kid needs a more versatile soul resonance imo. That thing is so slow >_<


----------



## Franckie (Dec 30, 2008)

I just read chapter 56 and it's the best chapter in a long time. 
Great to see Black Star again.


----------



## Death (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm just waiting to see more Black star and how Kid manages to come back.  Besides that, I love this arc.


----------



## lovecatsorrats (Jan 4, 2009)

here something you guys might like even if it just a game. 

 Bear Grylls drinks his own piss 

i found it very funny becuz the fight did not happen like that at all


----------



## spaZ (Jan 4, 2009)

Wooo in japan Soul Eater became 7th for the top 10 selling mangas in japan. Monster


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jan 5, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Wooo in japan Soul Eater became 7th for the top 10 selling mangas in japan. Monster



Oh, nice. 

 Chapter relatively soon.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 5, 2009)

Let's see how Black Star uses his new power.


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 5, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Wooo in japan Soul Eater became 7th for the top 10 selling mangas in japan. Monster





It should be number 1.


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 5, 2009)

New Chapter is coming really SOON!!!!


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jan 5, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Let's see how Black Star uses his new power.



I hope we _get_ some BlackStar action.


----------



## Sin (Jan 5, 2009)

Noah comes out of the castle, looks at Mifune and goes "Here's something worth collecting"


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jan 5, 2009)

Mifune's da bomb.  I'd collect him in a heartbeat.


----------



## Sin (Jan 5, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Mifune's da bomb.  I'd collect him in a heartbeat.


I'd collect you in a heartbeat


----------



## NobodyMan (Jan 5, 2009)

Ooh, I totally forgot that a new chapter was going to be out soon! 

We should be getting some more awesome B*S Vs Mifune fighting (I hope). 

While we're on the subject, how much longer do you expect the fight to take. Doesn't matter what happens (B*S wins, Mifune wins, draw, interruption, etc), just want to know what you think.

I think we're in the final stages of their battle, probably resolved in this chapter or the next (if they're in it).


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2009)

Iwanna see Black*Star and Kid


----------



## Sin (Jan 5, 2009)

NobodyMan said:


> Ooh, I totally forgot that a new chapter was going to be out soon!
> 
> We should be getting some more awesome B*S Vs Mifune fighting (I hope).
> 
> ...


Hopefully this chapter.

I'm REALLY hoping someone intervenes.


----------



## Proman (Jan 5, 2009)

Anyone know about when the chapter should come out?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 5, 2009)

This has been the longest single battle in Soul Eater so far, Mifune vs B*S number 3, huh?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jan 5, 2009)

Sin said:


> I'd collect you in a heartbeat



 And I'd collect you back.

I think the B*S fight will end this chapter. :/ If it's shown.


----------



## caramel_cod (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm also hoping the fight ends this chapter; as cool as it's been, there's so much other interesting stuff going on that I'd rather not wait another month to find out about (like what happened to Arachne.)

Speaking of Arachne, does anyone know a good place to discuss the anime? The latest episode had some really interesting stuff involving her and Asura.


----------



## Sin (Jan 5, 2009)

caramel_cod said:


> I'm also hoping the fight ends this chapter; as cool as it's been, there's so much other interesting stuff going on that I'd rather not wait another month to find out about (like what happened to Arachne.)
> 
> Speaking of Arachne, does anyone know a good place to discuss the anime? The latest episode had some really interesting stuff involving her and Asura.


Dark Kiva


----------



## NobodyMan (Jan 5, 2009)

I agree with you guys in saying that the fight sould end this chapter, it seems like a good time to if you ask me. Both B*S and Mifune are pulling out their best moves now, and going full force, so it shouldn't be much longer now. 

Damn it Sin! I was gonna post that! You're too fast. =_=


----------



## Sin (Jan 5, 2009)

NobodyMan said:


> I agree with you guys in saying that the fight sould end this chapter, it seems like a good time to if you ask me. Both B*S and Mifune are pulling out their best moves now, and going full force, so it shouldn't be much longer now.
> 
> Damn it Sin! I was gonna post that! You're too fast. =_=


I auto-reply to anything in this thread


----------



## NobodyMan (Jan 5, 2009)

Sin said:


> I auto-reply to anything in this thread


I see, I see. 

*takes notes*


----------



## Sin (Jan 7, 2009)

Want spoilers


----------



## MS81 (Jan 7, 2009)

I wanna see what Black Star can do!!!


----------



## Tools (Jan 7, 2009)

Sin said:


> Want spoilers



Same here.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Your not getting anything till the 12th.


----------



## Felix (Jan 7, 2009)

I saw activity
And I thought "SPOILERS"

Seems not
What a cockblock


----------



## Sin (Jan 7, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Your not getting anything till the 12th.


Ah, I couldn't remember when they were supposed to come out.

Thanks spaZ.


----------



## NobodyMan (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, Little Iron over at Livejournal is supposedly going to get the new Shonen GanGan in about two days (she says so here:  Just scroll to the bottom.)

She says that's she'll try to post up some SE scans in a timely fashion. She's on vacation though, so no gurantees.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 7, 2009)

There's activity afoot, it seems. I also hope that the Black Star, Mifune fight ends this upcoming chapter.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jan 7, 2009)

We're anxious.


----------



## Death (Jan 7, 2009)

^ We all are.  I want to see the end of this arc.  It's been very good and I can't wait for then next one to start.


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 7, 2009)

Aeon said:


> There's activity afoot, it seems. I also hope that the Black Star, Mifune fight ends this upcoming chapter.



The entire manga should be one black star vs mifune fight.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jan 7, 2009)

and here i was getting my hopes up...i hope you guys are happy


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 10, 2009)

57 raw *Amaterasu*


*Spoiler*: __ 



dammmn some serious kick ass action in this chapter. Old school Kid looks awesome. This chapter is CASH!


----------



## Aeon (Jan 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, what a chapter.


----------



## Death (Jan 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



HOLY SHIT!!!  That was amazing.  I hope the art stays like that more often.  The fight was even more awesome than before.  I really want a translation of this chapter.


----------



## Moon (Jan 10, 2009)

Holy...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Wow that was some harsh treatment for B*S, those fingers did not look good. He is definitely not participating in anymore fights this arc, nor do I see Mifune joining the good guys anymore. I was not expecting B*S's power up to do so little but I guess we never saw floodline. Hopefully the trans will clear things up on that.

Baby B*S


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Arachne 

I missed her 

Black*Star, Massive Gar Stomping 

Fuck, blocking that sword with his foot, that was intense. And there go his fingers.

White Star 

Baby Black*Star 

This fight... is ridiculously gar  So...gar


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 10, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Too much  .... so much  ....anyone who think one piece is equal to this needs to banned for lacking taste. THIS is win THIS is . Fuck it Soul Eater Tier 1 manga, you earned it.


----------



## Moon (Jan 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Such a fitting end to their fight 
All the other fights before it look like thumb wresting now 

B*S will hopefully get a nice long rest after the fight, wonder if he'll get any sort of permanent limitation from this. He doesn't need it per say but he is just the kind of character it could happen to. 

Art style was epic. The Arachne section looked fairly intense, wonder what it was about, loved Maka's freaked out face.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I lol'd at the cover though. You've got serious gritty Black Star, and then clean anime style drawn Maka. Gtfo Maka 

Massive Gar Stomping is the term of the day.


----------



## Proman (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyone know when a translation will be out?


----------



## NobodyMan (Jan 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



HOLY FUCKING SHIT. AGAIN.

I swear every new chapter of SE reduces me to a babbling, vulgar idiot due to it's awesomeness and win.

This chapter contains unbelievable amounts of gar. 

B*S and Mifune were just fucking amazing this chapter. God their fight has been too epic for words. The only way I can describe it after just reading it is FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

B*S getting seriously messed up by Mifune, like blocking a sword with his foot (AWESOME), and Mifune breaking his fingers (ouch!), plus slicing his shoulder (I wonder if that will leave a permanent scar there ), yet still keeping up was great. And B*S looks really different this chapter, in the best way possible.  

Mifune was no slouch either, being the one landing said strikes, and just being awesome. Glad to see him go 100% (I assume) now.

Looks like something's going down with Arachne, can't wait to find out what.

Fight looks basically over now, should see the aftermath next chap, as well as see what's up with Arachne.

Ah, this chapter has so much great material for sets. pek


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 10, 2009)

i haven't read through everything so it's not really a trans and not a lot is really revealed. it's more of a bad ass chapter. 

i just hope the 14 tank has 5 chapters so it finishes on this chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



nothing big is going on with arachne's room. medusa is just asking her what her soul perception in picking up, and they're freaking out about the darkness moving and feeling/wondering about the insanity. finally, maka states that arachne is in the room

not sure if anyone else noticed, but black star also had his right eye sliced. so we might see him having a scar, or patch 

and his way is to become a warrior now

the past part was cute and warming too. stein as always uncaring, and spirit getting angry at him. stein remarks about the birth of maka, 

what's more important, money or life?
and sid goes into monologue about how black star isn't part of the star clan, he is now born into shibusen, and black star tells the idiot to shut up hehe

you are not hte child of a demon


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm still reading through the Raw but I can't wait to see this animated, well as long as things don't get censored out of course.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 10, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> I'm still reading through the Raw but I can't wait to see this animated, well as long as things don't get censored out of course.


Sadly at the rate the anime is going this won't make it in since it's already venturing to filler territory little by little but they should do something to wrap up BS and Mifune's rivalry for continuity sake. Also that chapter was fuck awesome, loved the calligraphy effects of BS attacks and talk about a cliffhanger


----------



## Legendarywun (Jan 10, 2009)

One of the most Gar chapters yet.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, that was some amazing art, that was fucking about the best art for shonen that i've seen in a while, it's amazing how the art has evolved from the first chapter.  What a great great chapter.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jan 10, 2009)

Shit was so cash


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 10, 2009)

holy fucking shit with tits on a stick


----------



## scaramanga (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh my God...
OH MY GOD!
OH MY FUCKING GOD!!!

New chapter is made of epic win.

When I first time read it, I was just like this:


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 10, 2009)

awesome art!!!!!
This style should obviously make a return. Though perhaps not all the time.
Keep it the dramatic thing to do -_-.

Perhaps some Soul vs Black star sometime in the future -_-.
Manga is just heated up right now.
B*S just owned Milfune
Kid is screwed for the time being right now
Arachne is alive.


----------



## Tools (Jan 10, 2009)

Woah! What an awesome chapter! And I really liked the art and everything!

Awesome!


----------



## Felix (Jan 10, 2009)

This chapter was truly marvelous
I loved every page of it


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jan 10, 2009)

B*S is more badass than you, no matter who you claim to be. Shit that was a badass chapter.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jan 10, 2009)

Just realised, B*S is ripped. That boy been doing some push ups.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jan 10, 2009)

B*S is epic.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I t looks like W*Star's eyes have star shaped pupils. I think this must be some bloodline trait that will take B*S to the next level.


----------



## Shade (Jan 10, 2009)

EPIC AS HELL CHAPTER.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

Part 12?  We really have been here for a year, haven't we?


----------



## Gunners (Jan 10, 2009)

Is White Star dead, or is there a possibility of him still being alive?


----------



## The Imp (Jan 10, 2009)

epic chapter



Jio said:


> Is White Star dead, or is there a possibility of him still being alive?



I think there is a good chance that he is alive unless it was stated otherwise, however i don't want it to turn into a sasuke/itachi type thing. White Star looks badass though.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 10, 2009)

If I remember right, Sid said that everyone of the Star Clan was killed, except for Black Star (who was an infant at the time).

Since Sid said that, I had this odd feeling that he was the one who fought Black Star's father and killed him.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh man, i just loved how B*S and Mifune just forget about defence and just started cutting each other to pieces. Hit for hit, wound for wound. Pure, brutal fight.

//HbS


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 10, 2009)

Mifune should still win.


----------



## Kek (Jan 10, 2009)

@gent9 said:


> B*S is epic.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



If you mean to insanity, then yes. Its not a genetic trait like the Sharingan or Byakugan, its basically a symbol of insanity, since BlackStar had those star shaped pupils when he fought Kid. Insanity could manke you stronger, like Asura, but I'd rather see Black Star stay sane.



Jio said:


> Is White Star dead, or is there a possibility of him still being alive?



Since BlackStar is the only survivor of the Star Clan, I hightly doubt it. Unless Okubo pulls a Kishi.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jan 10, 2009)

That was awesome, BS looks really good in the new style, the backround story was also really sweet. I remembered the movie three men and a baby when I saw them all around BS like that.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 10, 2009)

Holy shit Black Star is teh Man!!!


----------



## Kiyoshi (Jan 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did the "scarf" pierce Mifune at the end without Mifune upping the ante himself, or did I miss something?

What happened to fighting as equals to avoid the path of carnage, or did Black Star just decide to go for a fatality after winning?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 10, 2009)

....or Tsubaki decided to do something on her own. Could be possible.

//HbS


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow...

Just Wow  

Brilliant Art  

Brilliant Fight  

Brilliant Everything


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 10, 2009)

Kiyoshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought he ditched feyblade and went with a normal katana.


----------



## NobodyMan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kiyoshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually, I don't think the shadow pierced Mifune at all. On the second to last page the end of the shadow scarf is in front of him (with the beginning around his neck of course) and on the last page you can see B*S's sword piercing Mifune, not the shadow.

Maybe it would be more clear if the last two pages were together, since it is a two-page spread (or at least looks like one).


Epic chapter. 

Had to say it again.


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 10, 2009)

Two epicly epic chapters in a row.


----------



## Power16 (Jan 10, 2009)

Once this unbelievable fight is over they will both be out of commission.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 10, 2009)

Power16 said:


> Once this unbelievable fight is over they will both be out of commission.



I didn't think you could see a fight like this in a shounen. Soul Eater is a tier 1 manga defiantly.


----------



## Power16 (Jan 10, 2009)

Certainly a fight to get you hook on this series for life and i can't wait to see the fight to one up this later on this series.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow this is going to be a bitch to clean. I'll have my quality version out in a while.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeh the sloppiness while atmospheric takes me out of it.


----------



## Midus (Jan 10, 2009)

I've really been dreading Mifune losing, but when he does, I won't be too upset. They've made the fight excellent on both sides. 

I would have said this until the final few pages. What the hell happened there?


----------



## Spike31589 (Jan 10, 2009)

black star just became more awesome. the power, the heart, the determination if this does not get animated some time in my life time i will die unhappy. i mean this is a beautiful and touching chapter about warriors fighting on equal ground i am brought to tears


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 10, 2009)

Spike31589 said:


> black star just became more awesome. the power, the heart, the determination if this does not get animated some time in my life time i will die unhappy. i mean this is a beautiful and touching chapter about warriors fighting on equal ground i am brought to tears



such a manly statement


----------



## Sin (Jan 10, 2009)

Like with the RAW, I'm not really impressed. It was too cliche. I mean, theoretically Mifune is fighting for the sole reason of ensuring that Angela is safe and never comes into harm's way, yet he drops his strongest sword technique because he wants a teenager to respect him as a warrior?

I expected B*S to lower the weight of his katana, that's something he would do, but Mifune was just being retarded.

Either way, the fight's over, and we have confirmation of Arachne being alive, so I can't complain.


----------



## Spike31589 (Jan 10, 2009)

BAD BD said:


> such a manly statement



yes it is and i am not afraid to say it


----------



## Power16 (Jan 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> Like with the RAW, I'm not really impressed. It was too cliche. I mean, theoretically *Mifune is fighting for the sole reason of ensuring that Angela is safe and never comes into harm's way, yet he drops his strongest sword technique because he wants a teenager to respect him as a warrior?*



This is very true...


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> Like with the RAW, I'm not really impressed. It was too cliche. I mean, theoretically Mifune is fighting for the sole reason of ensuring that Angela is safe and never comes into harm's way, yet he drops his strongest sword technique because he wants a teenager to respect him as a warrior?



Mifune sees a teenager block a sword with his foot. FUCK THAT, Mifune was overtaken by a large amount of GAR flowing in his blood. HE WANTS A MANS FIGHT, I WANT A MANS FIGHT, THIS CAN NOT BE CONSIDERED CLICHE. FIGHTING FOR THE SAKE OF YOUR GAR IS NEVER WRONG!!!!


----------



## Sin (Jan 10, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Mifune sees a teenager block a sword with his foot. FUCK THAT, Mifune was overtaken by a large amount of GAR flowing in his blood. HE WANTS A MANS FIGHT, I WANT A MANS FIGHT, THIS CAN NOT BE CONSIDERED CLICHE. FIGHTING FOR THE SAKE OF YOUR GAR IS NEVER WRONG!!!!


                         .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 10, 2009)

See, you should just give up, Sin. Become like the rest of us, who see awesome for the sake of awesome without studying it too deeply. You'll get better results.


----------



## Sin (Jan 10, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> See, you should just give up, Sin. Become like the rest of us, who see awesome for the sake of awesome without studying it too deeply. You'll get better results.


It's not that I can't appreciate it for what it is, the whole "GAR" thing and everything, hell, I loved TTGL, but I've come to expect something more unique from SE. For example, the Mosquito fight way very unexpected throughout (the whole 400 year rape at the end of one chapter, BREW awakening), or Noah's little bout with Mosquito having the surprise of Kid being absorbed at the end and Noah completely dominating.

Sure, the end of this fight was very pretty and "manly" but I would have enjoyed it more had it not been so cliche.


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 10, 2009)

It is about respect and honor.

Mifune didn't fight Black Star to protect Angela this time.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 10, 2009)

Here is where we say your wrong. Nothing is cliche about being manly.


----------



## Sin (Jan 10, 2009)

BAD BD said:


> It is about respect and honor.
> 
> Mifune didn't fight Black Star to protect Angela this time.


His whole purpose as a character since introduction has been to protect Angela, it's the only reason he's even with Arachne. If he dies or becomes unable to protect Angela because he wanted to have an "honorable" fight with a teenager, it's just


----------



## Moon (Jan 10, 2009)

To people not quite understanding the last few pages, here is what happened.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Black Star basically won. Mifune sliced B*S's shoulder (where the star is), then the next few pages are B*S releasing his strike on Mifune, note Mifune has not done anything new. Next page we have Mifune's blade coming out of the shoulder slice (it was all one motion) and B*S winning the duel with speed by stabbing Mifune in the chest. 



Come on Sin its the end of their fights, screw unexpectedness, it needed to be brutal. I don't think Mifune has ever fought B*S because B*S was targeting Angela after that first time. It's been Black Star initiating all the fights, samurai honor and what not I'd figure is what's keeping Mifune from not fighting.


----------



## Sin (Jan 10, 2009)

@Moon Fenris: Read above


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> His whole purpose as a character since introduction has been to protect Angela, it's the only reason he's even with Arachne. If he dies or becomes unable to protect Angela because he wanted to have an "honorable" fight with a teenager, it's just



Then he would have stayed by Angela instead of looking to fight Black Star.


----------



## Sin (Jan 10, 2009)

BAD BD said:


> Then he would have stayed by Angela instead of looking to fight Black Star.


Not true, because he has to protect Arachne and Baga's Castle in order to have Arachnophobia protect Angela from Shibusen.

B*S came to Baga's Castle in order to harm Arache and Arachnophobia. Stopping him fell under his duty to protect Angela by protecting Arachnophobia.


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> Not true, because he has to protect Arachne and Baga's Castle in order to have Arachnophobia protect Angela from Shibusen.
> 
> B*S came to Baga's Castle in order to harm Arache and Arachnophobia. Stopping him fell under his duty to protect Angela by protecting Arachnophobia.



Then he wouldn't have let Sid escape with his life.


----------



## Kek (Jan 10, 2009)

Mifune is a samurai and a warrior. He's bound to have a sense of honor, respect, e.t.c. 

But Ican't feel but a little, "meh", with the fight. It wasn't bad, but I'm not as excited as the rest of you. :/


----------



## Sin (Jan 10, 2009)

BAD BD said:


> Then he wouldn't have let Sid escape with his life.


Except sparring someone =/= Losing his own ability to protect Angela by dying/being out of commission.

He let Sid go, but he could have fought Sid if he had come to hurt Angela later. By stopping his infinite sword style and fighting B*S with one sword, he put himself in a position to get hurt beyond his ability to protect Angela.

Also, I'm not saying the fight was bad either, it was just... average. SE, to me, as a whole, is "above average" it doesn't succumb to a lot of the worse shounen cliches, so this fight left me dissatisfied, not because it was _bad_ it just wasn't _great_.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 10, 2009)

Sin just wanted more Noah and he didn't get it so he is cranky. Same with the disappointed Fairy Tale fans who forget the awesome which is half naked dragon lady and simple call the chapter fail because of lack of kana smash.


----------



## Sin (Jan 10, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Sin just wanted more Noah and he didn't get it so he is cranky. Same with the disappointed Fairy Tale fans who forget the awesome which is half naked dragon lady and simple call the chapter fail because of lack of kana smash.


I didn't say the chapter was fail, I didn't even say it was bad. I also think I've explained my reasoning in enough depth to prove that it's not because Noah wasn't in it


----------



## Kek (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, I wanted Crona, but that's not why I wasn't satisfied with the fight.


----------



## Moon (Jan 10, 2009)

I wanted Asura but I'm still happy


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> Except sparring someone =/= Losing his own ability to protect Angela by dying/being out of commission.
> 
> He let Sid go, but he could have fought Sid if he had come to hurt Angela later. By stopping his infinite sword style and fighting B*S with one sword, he put himself in a position to get hurt beyond his ability to protect Angela.



Like the time sid almost shot Angela earlier
kakashi gaiden

Sid warns Mifune that he will try and kill Mifune from the shadows if he lets him live
kakashi gaiden

He also told Black Star how to get stronger
kakashi gaiden
kakashi gaiden


Mifune likes a good fight 


> Also, I'm not saying the fight was bad either, it was just... average. SE, to me, as a whole, is "above average" it doesn't succumb to a lot of the worse shounen cliches, so this fight left me dissatisfied, not because it was _bad_ it just wasn't _great_.


----------



## Sin (Jan 10, 2009)

Let's all talk about our favorite characters now \

@BAD BD: Mifune never dropped his swords in front of Sid and told him to respect him as a bullet blocker


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 10, 2009)

Lets talk about Mifune.


----------



## NobodyMan (Jan 10, 2009)

Well I wanted Black*Star and...oh wait. 

*Trying to fit in with everyone else*

Favorite character huh? I don't mind talking about Black*Star.


----------



## Sin (Jan 10, 2009)

Ohkubo hasn't brought Asura into the arc cause he doesn't want him soloing Shibusen


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 10, 2009)

But Noah will just put him in his book.


----------



## Sin (Jan 10, 2009)

Noah vs. Asura.

So many buckets would be filled...


----------



## NobodyMan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> Ohkubo hasn't brought Asura into the arc cause he doesn't want him soloing Shibusen


He'd solo Arachnophobia as well. 

Noah Vs Asura would indeed be pretty awesome. 

Also, I wonder if B*S is going to lose his right eye, since that seemed like a pretty bad slash he tanked. I'd be a little sad, but seeing him with a cool eye-patch would make it up to me.


----------



## Moon (Jan 10, 2009)

BAD BD said:


> Lets talk about Mifune.


He ded 

He also doesn't seem to care about Angela anymore 


Next chapter he'll probably just get a death monologue and Angela will go crazy and kill Sid. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Sin (Jan 10, 2009)

Moon Fenris said:


> He ded
> 
> He also doesn't seem to care about Angela anymore
> 
> ...


I miss the old Mifune 

And yeah, realistically Asura would molest Noah.


----------



## Kek (Jan 10, 2009)

Crona could solo them both. 

If only... +_+


----------



## Moon (Jan 10, 2009)

Noah with a mute Excalibur with Asura still in a bag Might have a chance, might.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 10, 2009)

DEAR GOD I ALMOST COULDN'T BEAR WATCHING THEM SLICING UP EACH OTHER ...

BUT GODDAMN IT WAS AWESOME...


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 10, 2009)

There is a certain rawness in this. You can't find that in most shounen, especially not in the trinity. This fight spells black star, this fight does to black star what brew did to Kidd. It provided us with a raw explanation of the character an indisputable reference to what black star is becoming. You say Mifune actions are illogical and there not. Mifune has been guiding black star since chapter one. Mifune knows that black star is aiming to walk the path of a warrior, yet he also knows how close black star is to insanity. Mifune is putting his life on the line to prevent black star from becoming a demon and that my friends is GAR. That is what makes this fight the epitome of GAR, this is not Ichigo vs Grimjaw or Naruto vs Sasuke or Luffy vs Whocares, this is a fight between 2 man putting their lives and sanity on the line, walking the path of a warrior, REAL men have shed blood, and unfortunately one will probably die.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jan 10, 2009)

The fight was good. Not great, but good.

The _art_, however, was _delicious_!


----------



## The Boss (Jan 10, 2009)

omg the art was indeed _delicious_!!! 

I really like this fight cuz it's also showing character development and not just a meaningless fight.


----------



## Sin (Jan 10, 2009)

White Star set as soon as spaZ finishes his release


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 10, 2009)

Just finished reading the new chapter and I must say it was pretty good.


----------



## Memos (Jan 10, 2009)

The art was amazing. Best in the manga so far. And it was perfect for this fith what with all the hype and build up and anticipation


----------



## NobodyMan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The art was amazing. Best in the manga so far. And it was perfect for this fith what with all the hype and build up and anticipation


Of course, this is Black*Star's fight afterall. 

/fanboyism. 

Agreed though, the fight was good, but the art was _amazing_.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jan 10, 2009)

BlackStar vs Mifune was hyped.  Chapter delivered.


*Spoiler*: __ 



That blow landed directly inside of Mifune's heart.  Wow.  I mean, I suppose by some force of physics-bending *GAR* the blade may have slid very exactly between his heart and lung but the angle of impact doesn't support that extremely well.  Not too high, not too low.  It may just be 2mm or so too far to the left, that's it.  Pray for Mifune 
That business with the body blocks and battling on even ground, it gave my inner warrior a hard-on.  I can't wait to see how they pimp out the Maka/Soul-Medusa fight with Arachne.


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 10, 2009)

Mifune won't die. He must become a teacher.


----------



## Moon (Jan 10, 2009)

That Mifune was a Bunshin  
It'd even satisfy Sin's complaints

I would be shocked if Mifune died, even though I think its gonna happen. It completely turns Mifune's story around and almost makes B*S a villain.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2009)

I didn't even realize what Mifune did to Black Star's fingers until I saw the aftermath


----------



## Legend (Jan 10, 2009)

He fucked up Black*Stars fingers but B*S got the last laugh.


----------



## Kek (Jan 10, 2009)

He may become a teacher in his death.


----------



## Sin (Jan 10, 2009)

B*S, the demon who rapes the protectors of young girls


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 11, 2009)

Kek said:


> He may become a teacher in his death.



no


----------



## Moon (Jan 11, 2009)

Yarp, B*S kills Mifune, there is his 99 Souls... Now he has a sword, an unprotected witch baby, and an urge to get stronger.

RUN FOR GODS SAKE ANGELA


----------



## Sin (Jan 11, 2009)

Angela has the loli-shield to protect her from evil Black Star.


----------



## NobodyMan (Jan 11, 2009)

Sin said:


> B*S, the demon who rapes the protectors of young girls





Moon Fenris said:


> Yarp, B*S kills Mifune, there is his 99 Souls... Now he has a sword, an unprotected witch baby, and an urge to get stronger.
> 
> RUN FOR GODS SAKE ANGELA





Sin said:


> Angela has the loli-shield to protect her from evil Black Star.












Fear Bushin Overlord Black*Star. :ho


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 11, 2009)

Moon Fenris said:


> Yarp, B*S kills Mifune, there is his 99 Souls... Now he has a sword, an unprotected witch baby, and an urge to get stronger.
> 
> RUN FOR GODS SAKE ANGELA



The way things are going I could see this happening.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 11, 2009)

What's Bushin mean, anyway?


----------



## Sin (Jan 11, 2009)

*sid getting beat up in the background by Tsubaki while B*S goes to pound angela with a soul-powered fist*

Sid: DON'T DO IT BLACK STAR, YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE A DEMON!
B*S: This is my path to surpassing god...
*image of asura*
... A path of carnage.

I came.


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 11, 2009)

Sin said:


> *sid getting beat up in the background by Tsubaki while B*S goes to pound angela with a soul-powered fist*
> 
> Sid: DON'T DO IT BLACK STAR, YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE A DEMON!
> B*S: This is my path to surpassing god...
> ...



                     .


----------



## Sin (Jan 11, 2009)

For those wondering:


----------



## NobodyMan (Jan 11, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> What's Bushin mean, anyway?


It means "warrior god". I think the translator said he left it as bushin so it would parallel Kishin which is "demon god". 

@Sin: Wow, that sounds pretty cool actually. 

THANK YOU SPAZ!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 11, 2009)

You are my hero spaZ (I'm still waiting for that tutorial ).

*downloads for orgasmic quality*

Also, Sin, that was an overload for me. You broke my mind.


----------



## Sin (Jan 11, 2009)

*EVERYONE DOWNLOAD SPAZ'S RELEASE.

IT'S GORGEOUS.
*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 11, 2009)

2 minutes left


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2009)

Sin said:


> *EVERYONE DOWNLOAD SPAZ'S RELEASE.
> 
> IT'S GORGEOUS.
> *



*DONE AND DONE*


----------



## spaZ (Jan 11, 2009)

Happy that you guys like it. 


On another note that chapter was fucking epic. And especially at the end with Black Star stabbing Mifune right into his side lol.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 11, 2009)

*YE GODS IT'S GLORIOUS.*

Beautiful


----------



## Sin (Jan 11, 2009)

New set


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 11, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Sin (Jan 11, 2009)

I like spaZ's credits page


----------



## Legend (Jan 11, 2009)

The chapter was EPIC.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 11, 2009)

Sin said:


> I like spaZ's credits page



hahaha I like it to


----------



## NobodyMan (Jan 11, 2009)

Sin said:


> I like spaZ's credits page


I totally second this.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 11, 2009)

I think everyone's a fan


----------



## Sin (Jan 11, 2009)

spaZ's release was way faster than I expected. I figured it'd take at least a few days.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 11, 2009)

I want to learn how to clean like that.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 11, 2009)

I got 56 out a couple of hours after the raw and trans came out. I didn't get this one out as fast because I thought it was going to come out on the 12 or something so I went out and got drunk lol.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 11, 2009)

Urgh can't bebothered to go back and find the quotes.

What I mean is does anyone think there is a possibility that White Star is still out there somewhere? I dunno it just seems weird that such a badass character would die without making an appearance. Seeing as he is a ninja it's possible to actually fake his death.

I just wanted to know if it's been proven beyond doubt that the guy is dead as I tend to forget things if I read through the series too fast.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 11, 2009)

Well they did say that blackstar was the last survivor of the star clan. And from the looks of it in the flash back it was Stein, Sid, and Spirit who were the ones who took them out.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 11, 2009)

Jio said:


> Urgh can't bebothered to go back and find the quotes.
> 
> What I mean is does anyone think there is a possibility that White Star is still out there somewhere? I dunno it just seems weird that such a badass character would die without making an appearance. Seeing as he is a ninja it's possible to actually fake his death.
> 
> I just wanted to know if it's been proven beyond doubt that the guy is dead as I tend to forget things if I read through the series too fast.



well lets see, people thought medusa was dead. people thought archane was dead.


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 11, 2009)

What was special about the Star clan again?


----------



## Proxy (Jan 11, 2009)

BAD BD said:


> What was special about the Star clan again?



Assassins?

And great chapter. Now that we see B*S results from training, how do you all think he compares to the other Shibusen students?

Also, I was looking to see what would happen to DtK since he's in the book, or if that's all that would happen.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 11, 2009)

BAD BD said:


> What was special about the Star clan again?



They were assasins that pretty much killed just for money. And Black*Stars father White*Star was also on the verge of becoming the next Kishin, but from what we can tell he was either killed or ran away or something. It was never clear on what happened to him. 

Now that I am talking about the god idea kinda, I think that both Shinigami and Kid are both Bushin's. But I wonder if there was ever a human who actually got to the level of a Bushin. Though I can defiantly see Black*Star becoming one one day.


----------



## Spike31589 (Jan 11, 2009)

i can already see the asura arc match ups

Black Star v. White Star
Maka v. Spirit
Kid v. Shinigami sama
i don't know how it will happen it just will


----------



## Sin (Jan 11, 2009)

White Star is all sorts of epic.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 11, 2009)

Spike31589 said:


> i can already see the asura arc match ups
> 
> Black Star v. White Star
> Maka v. Spirit
> ...



No, no, and no. Why would Maka fight her dad? Why would Kid fight his dad? And why would Black*Star fight his dad who we don't even know is alive anymore?


----------



## Sin (Jan 11, 2009)

I still believe B*S will eventually become evil.

Hopefully following a timeskip.


----------



## Moon (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm fairly sure that is all that has been said about the extermination and it most likely is not the truth since he doesn't have any memory of the actual event. The fact that he is talked about does not mean he is alive though, Eibon is talked about quite a bit but it is assumed he is dead. 

This series has too many major villains. Asura, Noah, Eibon, W*S, Arachne, Medusa, 3rd sister, Mifune, Mosquito, Giriko. Almost all of them are stronger than the 3 main characters as well. Timeskip needed.

Speaking of time skip... I was bored and was looking through the extras in the SE volumes and came across this...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not sure if want.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know he pretty much is going down the path of a Bushin now instead of the Kishin.


----------



## Sin (Jan 11, 2009)

Moon Fenris said:


> I'm fairly sure that is all that has been said about the extermination and it most likely is not the truth since he doesn't have any memory of the actual event. The fact that he is talked about does not mean he is alive though, Eibon is talked about quite a bit but it is assumed he is dead.
> 
> This series has too many major villains. Asura, Noah, Eibon, W*S, Arachne, Medusa, 3rd sister, Mifune, Mosquito, Giriko. Almost all of them are stronger than the 3 main characters as well. Timeskip needed.
> 
> ...



That's been posted before. I hate Maka, but I wouldn't mind seeing an "L" Kid.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 11, 2009)

Didn't a different mangaka draw that or something?


----------



## NobodyMan (Jan 11, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Didn't a different mangaka draw that or something?


Yeah, I posted it here a long time ago, with the mangaka who drew it. Let me see if I can find it real fast...

Ah, found it. It's right here.

What happened to my eyes?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 11, 2009)

Chapter needed more Free


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

pew pew get out of my head.


----------



## Trent (Jan 12, 2009)

Moon Fenris said:


> That Mifune was a Bunshin
> It'd even satisfy Sin's complaints
> 
> I would be shocked if Mifune died, even though I think its gonna happen. It completely turns Mifune's story around and almost makes B*S a villain.



What does "bunshin" mean in that chap? 

I'm used to the "clone" meaning from Naruto (Kage Bushin/Shadow Clone), but B*S having for his big goal in life to "become a clone" obviously sounds retarded! 

So what it is?

Edit: Meh, should have waited to read more recent posts before asking that. So, "Warrior God", heh? That does sound better!

Anyway, awesome chapter indeed, the art was really really cool. I think Mifune will survive. I find it obvious that Angela will end up protected at Shibusen (Mifune could be a teacher there) as there's already a witch studying there anyway and the good guys won't ever start to kill children.


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 12, 2009)

Holy Shit, BlackStar


----------



## Goodfellow (Jan 12, 2009)

Trent said:


> What does "bunshin" mean in that chap?
> 
> I'm used to the "clone" meaning from Naruto (Kage Bushin/Shadow Clone), but B*S having for his big goal in life to "become a clone" obviously sounds retarded!
> 
> ...



But on a scale from 1 to 10, how good is the Shibusen once you get down to it?


----------



## Moon (Jan 12, 2009)

Trent said:


> What does "bunshin" mean in that chap?
> 
> I'm used to the "clone" meaning from Naruto (Kage Bushin/Shadow Clone), but B*S having for his big goal in life to "become a clone" obviously sounds retarded!
> 
> ...



Bushin, BuNshin, note the n 
First is a clone second is a warrior god. 

I can see Angela having some plot point if there is a timeskip, if not I've never been fond of major baby characters.


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 12, 2009)

You got those backwards  Also... I wanted to know who it was that said Black Star has no durability/endurance... so that I can rub this current chapter in the face... he tanked a cut that went clear through almost the entire right side of his body in order to land the finishing blow... and this is after being cut in the fucking heel, and then having two of his fingers broken.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 12, 2009)

epic battle. pretty gruesome for soul eater.


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 12, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> You got those backwards  Also... I wanted to know who it was that said Black Star has no durability/endurance... so that I can rub this current chapter in the face... *he tanked a cut that went clear through almost the entire right side of his body in order to land the finishing blow... and this is after being cut in the fucking heel, and then having two of his fingers broken.*


This comment made my spine tingling.  
Like this months chapter


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 12, 2009)

It's ok MasterChick, I understand you perfectly well... as the same happened to me <3


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 13, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> pew pew get out of my head.



pew pew don't be feeling omg no more


----------



## Franckie (Jan 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Just read chapter 57_ 




Fuck yeah. 




Most intense fight of the manga so far is definitely Blacktar vs Mifune. 
Good stuff.


----------



## Noah (Jan 13, 2009)

Since the anime started deviating from the manga, I went and caught myself up on this. Wow.It's too bad the anime deviated so much. I would love to see this as it is.

Anyway. Owfuck! I hate that friggin' foot slice Mifune gave B*S. Owowowowowow.

So about when each month does this get released?


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jan 13, 2009)

A very bloody battle indeed! So is Mifune dead or not. B*S has to be alive still, maybe injured for the next few arcs, to let the characters have more growth, but alive nonetheless.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 13, 2009)

I dunno.  Kidd has been eaten, BS dying here would be effed up, but then Maka would be motivated, no?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 13, 2009)

Does anyone know which chapter the flashback picture of Shinigami and the other old warriors, is in?


----------



## Moon (Jan 13, 2009)

It was chapter 16.

Edit: Could those two in the center panel (the guy and the monkey? on his shoulder) be the death scythes following the group?


----------



## Espresso (Jan 15, 2009)

nope...i don't read the raws b/c I couldn't really find them =P.is their a site you know of that hosts the raws?


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 15, 2009)

Noah said:


> Since the anime started deviating from the manga, I went and caught myself up on this. Wow.It's too bad the anime deviated so much. I would love to see this as it is.
> 
> Anyway. Owfuck! I hate that friggin' foot slice Mifune gave B*S. Owowowowowow.
> 
> So about when each month does this get released?



It usually come out mid month


----------



## Sin (Jan 15, 2009)

Noah said:


> Since the anime started deviating from the manga, I went and caught myself up on this. Wow.It's too bad the anime deviated so much. I would love to see this as it is.
> 
> Anyway. Owfuck! I hate that friggin' foot slice Mifune gave B*S. Owowowowowow.
> 
> So about when each month does this get released?


Around Mid-Month. Usually anywhere between the 9th and the 20th.


----------



## Noah (Jan 15, 2009)

Sooo....I caught up just in time for #57, then.

Or is it "yay chapter soon!"?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, spaZ's stuff is the shit. I now just look at the raw, and then wait for his scan.

 Shweet House set, pal.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 15, 2009)

gan gan legally hits shelves on the 12th of every month. Sin, can you make a sticky about that on the first month, so people don't always have to ask every week. 

@spaz- you do an awesome cleaning. just out of curiosity though, whoever the translator is, why is it they keep all of the moves in japanese romanization, but with mifunes move 無限一刀流 (mugen ittouryuu) they use "infinite ittouryuu" it always seems to stick out when i see it when everything else is romanized. just being picky :B

it would have been nice to see mifune as a teacher at shibusen, but it seems he's going to be a stepping stone for black star and he'll probably ask him to take care of angela for him.

chapter 56 came with a drama cd that features kid/sisters and ch57 came with a drama cd that features maka/soul. they're short little stories, not as good as the stand alone drama cd which actually had a story to go through.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't know your going to have to ask cnet about that hes a public translator and such you can ask him at mangahelpers.com.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 22, 2009)

So who do you all think whos going to end up fighting who?

Black Star - I personally think hes going to end up fighting the Kishin and taking him down once he becomes a Bushin. 

Maka -  Probably will end up killing Medusa once she gets a real power up with Soul. 

Kidd -  Most likely Noah, and he becomes a full fledged Shinigami and Shinigami-sama dies.


----------



## Dworkin (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi, guys! 
I recently noticed pretty interesting thing. 2 main characters in SE already associated with some kind of "god" ("shin" in japanese). Look:

Kidd: "ShiShin" - "Death God". Well, he is literally a Shinigami, and his special battle stance is named "ShiShin Taijutsu".

Black Star: "BuShin" - "Warrior God". It is clear after chapter 57. BS wants to become a Bushin.

So, I have noticed some kind of pattern: ShiShin+BuShin... ShiBu. 
Yep, it is kinda similar to the Shibusen . Only "Sen" is missing. 
I have also checked the kanji, and thay are the same. I mean, "shi" in Shishin and "shi" in Shibusen are the same symbol, same goes for "bu".

I can conclude, that Maka will play the role of "sen" in this pattern, i.e "SenShin". The meaning of kanji "sen" from Shibusen is something like "exclusive, sole".
So, the "Main God" .
I can also predict, that they will combine their power in final battle (hell, maybe even fuse )). And it will be, literally, ShiBuSen vs Kishin .

Well, it is just a theory.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 22, 2009)

Thats just one fucked up theory. But it makes perfect sense. All three of them have different powers.

Kid a Shinigami, Black Star has Tsubaki, and Maka has her demon soul wavelength. So yeah that would be cool if they all became gods.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow, that's actually surprisingly detailed. It'd be incredible if it was true though.

Although the Maka haters would cry themselves to sleep at night and compare it to what the filler's doing to Asura now.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 22, 2009)

10 000 POST!!!!!!!

Maka's going to show them all. Hopefully we get a time skip with a new arc and Maka comes back with tits to


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2009)

You'd have fun cleaning that up, ey spaZ? 

Congrats


----------



## PhantomX (Jan 22, 2009)

A post that detailed and in researched gets reps from me! Main God sounds kind of lame though, lol.


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 22, 2009)

Dworkin said:


> Hi, guys!
> I recently noticed pretty interesting thing. 2 main characters in SE already associated with some kind of "god" ("shin" in japanese). Look:
> 
> Kidd: "ShiShin" - "Death God". Well, he is literally a Shinigami, and his special battle stance is named "ShiShin Taijutsu".
> ...


That's crazy


----------



## Sin (Jan 22, 2009)

Dworkin said:


> Hi, guys!
> I recently noticed pretty interesting thing. 2 main characters in SE already associated with some kind of "god" ("shin" in japanese). Look:
> 
> Kidd: "ShiShin" - "Death God". Well, he is literally a Shinigami, and his special battle stance is named "ShiShin Taijutsu".
> ...



Whole theory fell apart right there.


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 22, 2009)

Maka useful? can't be true.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow stop with the Maka bashing its starting to get annoying.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounded really good too. But I see it as this it could either mean Shi(_Death_)Bu(_Warrior/Sychte_)Sen(_School/university, basically some time of educational building)_ Im not too familiar with Japanese languange in general. So take it for what its worth, just a wanderers additional theory.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 22, 2009)

Could his theory be turned into something more along the lines of Death/Warrior/Life or Death/Warrior/Wisdom(Knowledge) rather than Death/Warrior/Main.

If so then it would make sense considering Maka has always been skilled at using/sensing wavelengths.


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 22, 2009)

Wisdom makes more sense.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 22, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> A post that detailed and in researched gets reps from me! Main God sounds kind of lame though, lol.


What about "main female character". Since "female character" = "god" we can make it shorter and say "main god" - what do you think?

//HbS


----------



## spaZ (Jan 22, 2009)

main god just sounds gay. wisdom god sounds cool.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, Maka taking Wisdom God with the anti-demon wavelength is better than the main one.

ShiBuSen vs Asura definitely sounds awesome though. But it'll need a timeskip, or they'll never be gar enough to stand in Asura's presence.


----------



## Sin (Jan 22, 2009)

Asura would eat them for breakfast right now.

Kid's biggest soul projection so far covered half a large room at best. Shinigami's covered an entire city+ and he still stated he'd need a deathscythe to be able to beat Asura.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, there's some ridiculous things required to get anywhere near to Asura.

That said, I'm glad for Asura, because he defines the limit of power in Soul Eater. It's good to have a limit, because referring to that means that power scaling within the manga will never get ridiculous and out of control.


----------



## BAD BD (Jan 22, 2009)

Shinigami should be millions times stronger than 3 star level.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 22, 2009)

Shinigami is galaxy level


----------



## spaZ (Jan 22, 2009)

Kishin would still beat him if they fought. Heck he couldn't even kill him last time he only had the power to seal him.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 23, 2009)

OMG I just figured out binktopias cleaning method


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 23, 2009)

Does that mean spaZ's cleaning powers just levelled up?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah pretty much. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




My Old style


New style


Bink





LOL all they did was level it and then burn the blacks they didn't even use a denoise type filter, though they might of sharpened the page at the end to get rid of the AA.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 28, 2009)

I kinda prefer old, darker style, TBH

//HbS


----------



## spaZ (Jan 28, 2009)

Nah lose to much detail that way.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 28, 2009)

very nice spaZ congrats


----------



## Soljah (Jan 28, 2009)

I wondered tho I know Asura is strong and i know that Shinigami said he can't defeat him without a deathscythe.  But does that mean that Asura can beat him?  And he still is afraid of him so what im sayin is.... If he has enough power to seal him still don't that mean he can beat him???  IUNNOO


----------



## Tony-Kun (Jan 29, 2009)

For anyone interested the games came out today





It's awesome. Show support if you can


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

Au  99.19

...

yeeaaaaaaaahhhhh, no.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't support...non good games?  The Ps2 version atleast looks like they just hacked the Bleach ps2 fighter layout and changed skins.  I love their merchandise and I support SE through tanks, but seriously?  Calling me out for not buying those games?  

You kidding me.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 29, 2009)

The Ps2 game looks like crap.......Why is to so rare to have games that are of an equal epicness as the series they are based on. Only a few of Budokai series games were about 9/10.
Most games are usually like 6/10 if we're lucky, and this game looks like one of those games that makes you want try out each character once just to see what they do before you put it away and it is never played again.


----------



## Darth (Jan 29, 2009)

can someone explain to me what the lines on kid's hair means?

i recall shinigami-sama commenting that one of the lines has connected..

and it was apparently very big..



any ideas?


----------



## Sin (Jan 29, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> can someone explain to me what the lines on kid's hair means?
> 
> i recall shinigami-sama commenting that one of the lines has connected..
> 
> ...


Link removed

Re-read Chapters 53 and 54. And do it carefully.

It'll clear things up.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 29, 2009)

Soul Eater games were terrible...


----------



## Sin (Jan 29, 2009)

As far as Asura goes, it's probably the fact that Shinigami can _beat_ Asura using a deathscythe, but doesn't have the power/is too risky to kill Asura. So he sealed him to prevent the madness from spilling and left him locked up.

It's possible that Asura's powers will increase though.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 29, 2009)

Which means Shinigami will not be the one beating him, but probably Kid, Maka and Black Star will.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, I think it's really close between Shinigami and Asura and that sealing him was the safe choice. I think that Shinigami realised that if he lost somehow that there would be no one to stop Asura so he  ended up going with the safer sealing method then actually battling.


----------



## Darth (Jan 29, 2009)

Sin said:


> Cronos
> 
> Re-read Chapters 53 and 54. And do it carefully.
> 
> It'll clear things up.



got it.. thx



although, i was hoping for a short summary rather than wading through a hundred pages worth of manga..


----------



## Sin (Jan 29, 2009)

It may also be possible that Shinigami's powers have weakened, or at least become rusty from having to stay in Death City and not being in the active duty of fighting souls.

@Above: 2 Chapters =/= "Hundreds" of pages. Just read it, it will explain more than we can.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 29, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> got it.. thx
> 
> 
> 
> although, i was hoping for a short summary rather than wading through a hundred pages worth of manga..



Maybe you should of read it right in the first place than...


----------



## Sin (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh spaZ


----------



## Darth (Jan 29, 2009)

Sin said:


> It may also be possible that Shinigami's powers have weakened, or at least become rusty from having to stay in Death City and not being in the active duty of fighting souls.
> 
> @Above: 2 Chapters =/= "Hundreds" of pages. Just read it, it will explain more than we can.



i said "a hundred pages" and both chapters were more than 50 pages each.. you do the math...



spaZ said:


> Maybe you should of read it right in the first place than...



........


i reread chapter 53 and apparently, after intaking "brew" Kid completed one of the lines of Sanzou on his hair. When using attacks with the word "Sanzou" in it (I.E. Sanzou River Shot) the full line on his hair expanded outwards and was glowing..

therefore, i can assume that the line being completed simply makes his attacks more powerful..



i already knew that from the first time around...


my original question is, "what do they mean?/What are they?"

don't insult me simply because you can.


EDIT: oh, and apparently brew has the ability to unlock dormant powers within a shinigami.. so the line on kid's head must mean that he has unlocked part of his dormant powers using brew.. 

hmmmm...


----------



## Sin (Jan 29, 2009)

48 + 37 = 100?

Math has changed over the years


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 29, 2009)

2+3=4


----------



## Darth (Jan 29, 2009)

Sin said:


> 48 + 37 = 100?
> 
> Math has changed over the years



........


hmm.. i saw the wrong page number.. my bad.. 

still that's 85 pages... close enough to one hundred in any situation..

fuck this, i'm outta here..


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 29, 2009)

gotta love the interwebs 

i wonder if after the archne arc, we'll go into ma-baa/how free got her eye, or will it go back to missing stein, or if medusa and co survive this arc, they'll get stomped by the 3rd sister, and she'll become the next thing along with asura

it seems like this arc will still go at least half the year, meh


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jan 29, 2009)

There be some hatin' going on up in here.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2009)

When you  come talking about my soul eater, show respect and reverence for the series and it's fans, namely me.

Who am I?


----------



## Moon (Jan 30, 2009)

I want the 3rd sister to be an ant that can be killed in one panel so we can get on to Asura


----------



## spaZ (Jan 30, 2009)

Maybe shes with him?


----------



## Moon (Jan 30, 2009)

She better not even try to steal his scene 

In reality I just hope her portion of the story doesn't take as long as Arachne's has. I do realize that there has been a lot more going on but she just is not that interesting of a character to me.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 30, 2009)

Any guesses on the third Gorgon sister's theme? The eldest Arachne was spiders and the youngest Medusa was snakes.

I'm thinking either scorpions or hornets.


----------



## Moon (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree with scorpions. 

Could be bats I guess. I can't tell if the theme is dangerous evilish creatures or creatures people are afraid of. Most people don't see scorpions enough to have a fear of them.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 30, 2009)

Could be bats. I never thought of bats.

But Mosquito's already taken vampire-theme.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 30, 2009)

Can't be bats that's Mosquito. But than again we don't even know if Ohkubo will end up putting her in the story since all we have on her is the last name and thats not much to go on.


----------



## Sefarian (Jan 31, 2009)

Well, the three gorgon sisters in greek mythology are Medusa, Stheno and Euryale. Since we went from Medusa to Arachne it's doubtful that the third gorgon sister will be either Stheno or Euryale. 

If the author of Soul Eater decides to stick with greek mythology ideas, we might see any variety of things. My guess would be since both Medusa and Arachne in greek mythology have a tie to the Goddess Athena, the third gorgon sister will be some kind of bird since the Goddess was sometimes depicted as a bird, or with birds in early greek mythology. 

Maybe the last Gorgon sister will be named Harpy and have powers related to birds? Harpies were bird-women after all, that'd fit right in line with the whole witch thing.


----------



## Moon (Feb 1, 2009)

That could be possible but Medusa doesn't seem to really live up to her mythological name. Along with that, harpies would be somewhat difficult for all characters except Kidd to handle due simply to their lack of long range attacks.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2009)

A bird sister would be a bit lame, especially a bird of prey.  I want to see her as an underground critter like a mole or gopher, but dreams are dreams.


----------



## Moon (Feb 1, 2009)

But we already have Sid who attacks like a mole.


----------



## Sefarian (Feb 1, 2009)

Moon said:


> That could be possible but Medusa doesn't seem to really live up to her mythological name. Along with that, harpies would be somewhat difficult for all characters except Kidd to handle due simply to their lack of long range attacks.



Well... some versions of the Persues myths have the Medusa having each drop of her blood turning into a snake when Perseus killed her. That kinda coincides with the snakes inside Medusa's body bit and how she survived her battle against Stein. Plus, it's entirely possible that sometime in the future she might bust out some kind of "turn your ass to stone" attack. Who knows? Fun to think about though. 

Personally, what I want to the third sister to be be based off is the minotaur. She could have all her powers be based off things like maze-illusions, soil golems, earth quakes/terrain manipulation, crystal generation, have a really brawn heavy and extreme durability based melee fighting style and be really brutal in close combat. Stuff like that. She'd have a pair of horns on her forehead, short and spikey hair, have a really sleek and slender build, and wear an outfit consisting of different types of animal furs. Oh, and she'd have to have a big ass axe. Like, disperportionate to her body big ass axe. 

Part of me also kind of wants the third Gorgon sister to be like... not flat out antagonistic like Medusa and Arachne. Like, she's not for the madness propogation like Arachne and Medusa are, but wouldn't be on Shibusen's side either, and maybe her general goals would sometimes coincide with the protagonists and sometimes with the antagonists. I dunno, I'm just blindly speculating at this point .

I'd lol if she was dead, only got a passing mention, and we never even learn her name.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 1, 2009)

Sefarian said:


> I'd lol if she was dead, only got a passing mention, and we never even learn her name.



Man, that'd suck


----------



## Darth (Feb 1, 2009)

Sefarian said:


> Well, the three gorgon sisters in greek mythology are Medusa, Stheno and Euryale. Since we went from Medusa to Arachne it's doubtful that the third gorgon sister will be either Stheno or Euryale.
> 
> If the author of Soul Eater decides to stick with greek mythology ideas, we might see any variety of things. My guess would be since both Medusa and Arachne in greek mythology have a tie to the Goddess Athena, the third gorgon sister will be some kind of bird since the Goddess was sometimes depicted as a bird, or with birds in early greek mythology.
> 
> Maybe the last Gorgon sister will be named Harpy and have powers related to birds? Harpies were bird-women after all, that'd fit right in line with the whole witch thing.



athena had an owl......

i would love a minotaur.. but lets think of it in these terms.


medusa is obviously *snake* oriented

Arachne was a *spider* woman.

snakes eat spiders..

so what eats snakes?

hawks eat snakes..

so harpy is quite possible..

meh.. it just retarded speculation.. ignore me if you like... many things eat snakes.. not just hawks..


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 1, 2009)

Maybe a......Scorpion is the form? The sisters' forms seem like dangerous animals....birds don't seem that dangerous to me.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 1, 2009)

MONGOOSE!

 The third sister is a mongoose.

I figured it out. 

I would laugh so hard. How wimpy would _that_ be?


----------



## Sin (Feb 1, 2009)

Noah will collect her anyways


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, mongoose-women are fun to play with. Not in the ooo-sexy way, but in that make-fun-of-it-because-it-doesn't-know-what's-going-on-and-thinks-it's-cool way.


----------



## Sin (Feb 1, 2009)

Noah is going to end up soloing the whole verse until Asura wakes up


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 1, 2009)

Well he has the book awesome-pants character design to do it.


----------



## Sin (Feb 1, 2009)

Noah's hat > All 

Except Asura's skin-opening mask.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 1, 2009)

I want Noah's hat.


----------



## Sin (Feb 1, 2009)

Everyone does. Everyone.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 3, 2009)

I wouldn't actually mind seeing Noah face off and absorb the third sister.

She and Kidd can meet up in the book and be forced to work together to escape


----------



## spaZ (Feb 3, 2009)

Or maybe shes already in the book.

 We still don't know anything about the book though, well shinigami does have some of its pages so maybe he might be able to get kid out.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 3, 2009)

It'd be cool if Kidd wandered through the book and managed to come out of the pages in Shibusen's basement. Right in the middle of all that stuff Shinigami has sealed away.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 3, 2009)

We don't even know if kid can move around in the book though. I really hope that he can since it would be a good way for him to gain information.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 3, 2009)

I'd like to think he can move around inside the book.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 3, 2009)

I can see him just running around in one of those mind type of sequences that you see happen a lot in movies and tv shows.


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 3, 2009)

The book BREW, how old do you think it is? And why a mongoose?


----------



## hoffmaestro (Feb 3, 2009)

you think i can read the whole series till tomorrow?


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes. Do the Impossible, See the Invisible, Row Row fight the Power.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Romanticide (Feb 3, 2009)

Tag that as NSFW please.


----------



## hoffmaestro (Feb 5, 2009)

i finally caught up  ! i wish i had waited though because its too big of a cliffhanger now and it looks like there have not been a chapter for agees!

the manga is awesome, it gets boring a few times tho. is there really just a handful of older shinigamis? we dont see any beside half a dozen.


----------



## Moon (Feb 5, 2009)

fiddler said:


> i finally caught up  ! i wish i had waited though because its too big of a cliffhanger now and it looks like there have not been a chapter for agees!
> 
> the manga is awesome, it gets boring a few times tho. is there really just a handful of older shinigamis? we dont see any beside half a dozen.



Its been a month since a chapter which is fairly normal seeing as this is a monthly series. Week or two before next one I guess.


----------



## hoffmaestro (Feb 5, 2009)

i did not know that it was monthly. soo long to wait for each chapter ):

the artist draws black stars shadow attacks, in the latest chapters, very good.

the last chapter was released 09 january so i hope it is finished next week (:


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 5, 2009)

We got the chapter fairly early last month, a raw usually surfaces around the 13th of each month. So don't hold your breath.

And, yes, the most recent chapter was _very_ well drawn.


----------



## Moon (Feb 5, 2009)

Next week is the 13th 

Do you figure we'll get B*S and Mifune or will it just hop to Maka like the last time the battle got interesting?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 5, 2009)

We should get to see them for like a couple of panels since it was left at a pretty big cliffhanger.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 5, 2009)

I hope he at least devotes 4-5 pages to BS vs Mifune, so he can finish wrapping it up... would be ridiculous to just drop it after what was pretty much the end of the fight. It won't hold as much sway/impact if we don't learn at least some of the outcome now.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 5, 2009)

I think It'll finish up the B*S-Mifune fight, then we'll get a narrative shift to Maka and Co., and possibly another over to Thompson's or maybe Noah.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 5, 2009)

It's not NSFW, it's "Questionable". Anyway, i would recommend you NOT to post explicit/nfsw/questionable pictures outside of the Bathhouse. You might get banned.

//HbS


----------



## Felix (Feb 5, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> It's not NSFW, it's "Questionable". Anyway, i would recommend you NOT to post explicit/nfsw/questionable pictures outside of the Bathhouse. You might get banned.
> 
> //HbS



Are you kidding me?
Kira Yamato had worse Avatars with even more questionable material
That won't get you banned. Unless it shows vagoo and bewbies


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 5, 2009)

Felix said:


> Are you kidding me?
> Kira Yamato had worse Avatars with even more questionable material
> That won't get you banned. Unless it shows vagoo and bewbies


Penis is ok?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 5, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> It's not NSFW, it's "Questionable". Anyway, i would recommend you NOT to post explicit/nfsw/questionable pictures outside of the Bathhouse. You might get banned.
> 
> //HbS



They only ban for nudity.


----------



## Felix (Feb 5, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Penis is ok?



No one wants to show penis around 
Of course it's not acceptable


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 6, 2009)

Felix said:


> Are you kidding me?
> Kira Yamato had worse Avatars with even more questionable material
> That won't get you banned. Unless it shows vagoo and bewbies





spaZ said:


> They only ban for nudity.


Read my post slowly  i said he might get banned for explicit pictures. And no, they don't ban only for nudity. Also, inf. points... Let's not discuss it here.

//HbS


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 8, 2009)

Is there a new chapter this month or not?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes it comes out in 4 days.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 8, 2009)

There will be. It's usually around the 15th that we know of chapters, not before the 10th.


----------



## Moon (Feb 8, 2009)

When is Gangan officially released? It always seems FMA comes a few days before Soul Eater.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh good. I thought there wasn't going to be one.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 8, 2009)

Moon said:


> When is Gangan officially released? It always seems FMA comes a few days before Soul Eater.



12th of every month. Or just read the last page of the chapter and it tells you. And with FMA its always a LQ raw that gets out like 2 days before probably someone gets it a couple of days earlier than its officially released.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 8, 2009)

Considering how rapidly FMA is approaching what looks to be its end, it's really no surprise it gets scanned so fast.


----------



## Moon (Feb 9, 2009)

spaZ said:


> 12th of every month. Or just read the last page of the chapter and it tells you. And with FMA its always a LQ raw that gets out like 2 days before probably someone gets it a couple of days earlier than its officially released.



Ah alright. 

A few FMA spoiler pages already out, might see something Soul Eater tomorrow or so.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 9, 2009)

Doubt we have never gotten spoilers that early we always got them the day the magazine came out.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 9, 2009)

Last call for predictions before spoilers, any takers?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 9, 2009)

I can see Maka's team finally fighting Medusa, the Black Star and Mifune thing is over, and we end up seeing the monkey hopefully.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 9, 2009)

D: Yeah, monkey and bear!

Again; tie off Black*Star vs. Mifune, then switch to Maka and co.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 10, 2009)

End of B*S vs Mifune, we see more of Monkey and SA's Death Scythe.


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> D: Yeah, monkey and bear!
> 
> Again; tie off Black*Star vs. Mifune, then switch to Maka and co.



Most probably this or maybe have some of Black Star's backstory before the switch.


----------



## Sefarian (Feb 10, 2009)

Black Blood mode Maka swinging around Demon Hunter like a kid in a field on a bright summers day, with a net trying to catch butterflies (or in this case spiders) . 

Seriously, I want to see chaos in a Maka vs. Arachne fight. I want to see Soul getting tossed around like he's as light as a god damn dagger, slicing through parts of buildings, shit getting set on fire, and blood everywhere. There should be all sorts of spider and snake monsters all over the place from every which angle getting crushed and sliced to pieces in a tsunami of blood and gore and death! I want to see Maka do something absolutely crazy that nobody here would see coming, like Arachne is some spider monster with these nasty piercing claws and she attacks Maka, who tanks it with her *god damn forehead and proceeds to giggle as blood drips down her face and bites one of Arachne's fingers off*. It should be insanity man! Pure insanity that leaves none of the characters involved unscathed. And when the smoke clears it leaves Maka and Soul wondering what the hell it is they've done, and in the back of their minds a dark realization that part of them _liked it_.

But... that wont happen.  Being a Maka and Soul fan kind of sucks.

I don't really know to expect thinking realistically. Soul Eater is a series I have a hard time predicting. That's one of the things I like about it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 10, 2009)

Ha ha, that post right there sums up everything I could hope for from their battle.

You're right though, being a fan of those two does mean you get the short end of the stick.

But I can dream.


----------



## Sin (Feb 10, 2009)

Two Maka fans in a row?

No, this just won't do.


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> Two Maka fans in a row?
> 
> No, this just won't do.



Let's balance it out Sin:ho


----------



## Felix (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm a Soul fan
Not a Maka fan though


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm neutral. She could be much worse. 

Soul's fun, though.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 10, 2009)

Two more days and the raw comes out


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 10, 2009)

@ Kusuriuri



spaZ said:


> 12th of every month. Or just read the last page of the chapter and it tells you. And with FMA its always a LQ raw that gets out like 2 days before probably someone gets it a couple of days earlier than its officially released.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 10, 2009)

soul eaters getting pretty popular though. We could've at least gotten some spoilers.


----------



## Moon (Feb 10, 2009)

Well we've been generally getting the chapters faster than we use to. FMA has a massive japanese following I believe so more spoilers are generally available. To be honest besides FMA and SE I don't know a single manga in GanGan.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 10, 2009)

The same guy always scans fma like 2 days before the magazine comes out in Japan and he only scans fma and its a shitty lq scan so who cares. At least now we have sai who scans MQ/HQ and his scans are always the easiest to clean. Hell I haven't even seen an FMA MQ/HQ scan for like 7 months.


----------



## Mittens (Feb 10, 2009)

Magazine titles are not embargoed until "release date"- stores will put em out as soon as they arrive (AKA whenever they feel like it). Nobody goes "Oh YAY, it's FINALLY February 12, I can totally sell GANGAN! YAYAYAY!"
They really say, "Aw crap. More boxes of manga phonebooks, it's this time of the month ALREADY?" (in japanese)

That's why spoilers and scans show up early, the "release date" is as hokey as releasing an issue a month before the cover month is (BTW "hokey" = publishing standard). 

BTW, FMA is super popular, probably at least 10x the fanbase, SE can't touch it. That's not spanking SE, they both rock but SE requires a special level of sophistication to appreciate haha. Remeber someone's gotta be willing to buy and cut up their brand spanking new phonebook mag and spend an hour or more to scan a chap, so don't be all like, "why can't we get our friggen chapter early/on time, yo?", K? THX!


----------



## Iijyanaika (Feb 10, 2009)

edit*
they told me it'll come out tomorrow in their afternoon shipment, so if no one post anything, i'll put the pics up



Moon said:


> Well we've been generally getting the chapters faster than we use to. FMA has a massive japanese following I believe so more spoilers are generally available. To be honest besides FMA and SE I don't know a single manga in GanGan.



i'll sometimes glance at the kingdom hearts chapters just because i love the games. and it's a great place besides famitsu for news on upcoming FF games. sometime mid last year they put a bunch of colored fanworks of FF7 and some others in. these huge magazines are so expensive since i buy ultra, afternoon and gangan. and each of them never top more than 2 series that i like 

i'll check my book store today to see if it came earlier, and if it's here, i'll take pics for you guys since i haven't in awhile


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm so looking at this raw!


----------



## Darth (Feb 11, 2009)

so.. when does the raw get translated? and when does the scantalation come out?

3 days?? around... maybe?


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




OMG, Mifune really died D: Arachne's new form is hella strange, and creepy as well. I wonder if Black Star will take care of Angela, or if she's pretty much screwed. Also, what's freaking everyone out at the end there? Did Black Star get to keep his 99 souls, or did they just let it dissipate?


----------



## carcanclaw (Feb 11, 2009)

*eep :[*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mifuneeeeeeee!!! I'm rather startled that they killed him off. :[

On the bright side, Arachne's back! It looks like she separated her soul from her body on purpose (I guess it's easier to mindrape people that way.)

I'm surprised that her insanity is strong enough to mess with everyone's heads like this. I guess she's more powerful than I thought.

On a side note... am I the only one who feels bad that the person who posted the RAW had to tear up their issue of Gangan to do it? Thank you, RAW poster, for your sacrifice!


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 11, 2009)

I felt bad too! I saw the tears on the pages and shed a tear of gratitude for them.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 11, 2009)

*FFFFFFFUUUUUUUCKKKKK*


*Spoiler*: __ 



whyyy?! He didn't deserve such fate!

Is it just me, or the insanity, Kishin, is coming?





//HbS


----------



## spaZ (Feb 11, 2009)

Ohhh shit Ohkubo keeps on surprising us.


----------



## Felix (Feb 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What
Fuck no...
I saw redemption on the road for him.
This is seriously unexpected


----------



## spaZ (Feb 11, 2009)

Trans out.

check my gallery 

When a real raw comes out I'll post my SAQ scan 


*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG Medusa had a crush on Stein for real.


----------



## scaramanga (Feb 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mifune's death is epic.
Good night, sweet prince


----------



## Sin (Feb 11, 2009)

Confusing chapter was confusing.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 11, 2009)

Of course she did, spaZ.  Maybe I'm lying but I totally saw them as star crossed lovers ever since the dance in manga format.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't know the vibe she gave off always seemed like she was just using stein or something like that. Plus I always though it was impossible for her to "like" anyone.


----------



## Yak (Feb 11, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I don't know the vibe she gave off always seemed like she was just using stein or something like that. Plus I always though it was impossible for her to "like" anyone.



Apparently not, I mean, she got laid and has a kid. 


Damn, whoever that lucky bastard was...


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 11, 2009)

oooooh i love her new form sooo much.  That is original as fuck.  It's like the natural evolution of the insanity.  She's there but you know she is spreading like marvel comics in the 90s.

ANd hooooly crap.  Waaaay scarier than expected.  This is like something you can't beat, actively fucking with you.

Well atleast she was until she solidified.  As that nebulous conceptual being, though?  I think I found my new favorite villian, motivations be damned.  

And that's why maka is the only one with a chance atm.  She's the only one who's been so sensitive to these kinds of things.

Wow....Maka haters....I'm suddenly turning against you.

Can you tell I am writing this as I turn pages?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 11, 2009)

Yak said:


> Damn, whoever that lucky bastard was...



*Thinks of 2 pics in a certain subsection*

Yes, yes indeed


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 11, 2009)

I always figured that she was honest about them being similar, and that of course would lead to an attraction. Plus he was always so in-her-face, you know? XD Maybe if she wasn't an almost entirely heartless bitch she would've been fine wit him.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 11, 2009)

as to her vibe, I don't know.  I just noticed the subtext like 'how' she clung to him.  It held a certain realness in that they both knew the other was after them for something and yet they were kind of alike.  Broken things trying to find completion?


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't know, but it just felt like they shared some connection in a twisted sort of way. Let's just hope Medusa doesn't have any more kids, that's all I can say. And yeah, formless enemies are whack.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 11, 2009)

I always though Chrona was adopted.

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Feb 11, 2009)

I love new chapter days, the thread is so lively <3


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 11, 2009)

You got to be kidding me! None of you realized that Medusa loved Stein?! Hell she flat out confessed to him during their battle when the Kishin was awakened as well as her appearances in Stein's psyche when they embraced each other. She loves him because they both see human life as expendable and are always experimenting and researching like true scientists, that's why she loved him. Geez. Also with the way the anime is moving how are they gonna treat Mifune's and BlackStar's battle (it's gonna have to happen again eventually since his storyline with BlackStar isn't wrapped up yet)


----------



## WolfeyesVIII (Feb 11, 2009)

inb4'chaptersucksbecauseofMaka'...

Ugh, the chapter felt so short for some reason, or at least compared to some of the previous chapters.


----------



## Sin (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm waiting for the scan before giving my opinion on the chapter.


Tho there was an awful lot of Maka


----------



## spaZ (Feb 11, 2009)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> You got to be kidding me! None of you realized that Medusa loved Stein?! Hell she flat out confessed to him during their battle when the Kishin was awakened as well as her appearances in Stein's psyche when they embraced each other. She loves him because they both see human life as expendable and are always experimenting and researching like true scientists, that's why she loved him. Geez. Also with the way the anime is moving how are they gonna treat Mifune's and BlackStar's battle (it's gonna have to happen again eventually since his storyline with BlackStar isn't wrapped up yet)



They never made it so obvious that she loves him. It felt more like she was interested in what he would become if he accepted the insanity.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 11, 2009)

Shit, son. I thought it was a tight chapter because I am free from blinding prejudice. Get set for some madness to ensue.


----------



## Sin (Feb 11, 2009)

It's not blinding prejudice 

I'm pretending Maka isn't there. It helps 

Also, "Bankai, Senbonzakura Mifune"


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 11, 2009)

What, you look at the page and see a scythe seinging itself around?  That would break my willing suspense of disbelief. [/joking around,btw]


----------



## spaZ (Feb 11, 2009)

The way Mifune died was fucking weird. I hope bs got his soul at least.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 11, 2009)

Sin said:


> It's not blinding prejudice
> 
> I'm pretending Maka isn't there. It helps
> 
> Also, "Bankai, Senbonzakura Mifune"



I can almost smell the haterade running down your leg sin  smells like denial.


----------



## NobodyMan (Feb 11, 2009)

Another epic chapter. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



First off, goodbye Mifune 

Anyways, Beginning was good, the 2-page spreads were great. really emotional. (lol Sin, Senbonzakura Mifune )

Gotta wonder what happened to his soul though, maybe he gave it to Tsubaki.

Arachne was really epic this chapter. Her new form(lessness) as pure insanity is awesome, and creepy as hell. Medusa got totally mind raped.

Arachne: MIND CRUSH
Medusa: Ugh... *collapases to the floor drooling*

Lol, Medusa's crush on Stein. 

And we have another person out to get/collect/absorb Asura, man everybody wants him these days. 

Maka's Anti-Demon wavelength is definitely helping her out, otherwise she'd be like the rest of the guys at the end of the chap.

Speaking of them, poor bastards, everyone's feeling the insanity wavelength coming from Arachne, must be pretty damn huge.

I wonder where Free, Eruka, and Mizune are? probably still in the castle somehwere.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 11, 2009)

Seriously though, it would be a waste if Black Star doesn't at least keep it and make it a part of himself and his way of the sword -_-


----------



## Sefarian (Feb 11, 2009)

And this is why I don't try to predict Soul Eater. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nebula Arachne was an interesting concept, I'd have never expected to go from a spider-based character to a psionic abstract like that. Though this kinda kicks the chances of seeing Black-Blood mode Maka in the face, I'm happy with this too.

Really was hoping that Mifune would've lived. I still think that if they'd kept using the height of their powers and not gone to just pure swordsmanship Mifune'd have won. I hate to be the guy that has to pick up all those swords... what a mess.

Oh, and Arachnes insanity aura of doom > Shibusen. Too bad they don't have the madness surpression pills that the anime team had Shinigami hand out, eh? 

I'm gonna laugh when just as Arachne and Maka's fight is coming to its climax Noah shows up, puts Arachne in his book, then walks away.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 11, 2009)

So I'm not reading the raw or trans to save for the surprise. But I still read all your posts 

It's the worst of both worlds, and I'm an idiot.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh snap, maybe BS will use infinite sword style in conjunction with tsubaki?!  Nah, I'm just pretty high right about now.  But it'd be nice if his looked evolved and took some of Mifune's influence if he ate the soul.

I'm actually hoping someone else is resistant to the insanity, even if it's just a little bit.  I dunno.  I like Maka and all but I hate when it's all about one character.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 11, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Oh snap, maybe BS will use infinite sword style in conjunction with tsubaki?!  Nah, I'm just pretty high right about now.  But it'd be nice if his looked evolved and took some of Mifune's influence if he ate the soul.
> 
> I'm actually hoping someone else is resistant to the insanity, even if it's just a little bit.  I dunno.  I like Maka and all but I hate when it's all about one character.



Dude, he needs to be beatable, lol.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 11, 2009)

I just smoked a bowl so I am a little high now hahaha. Theres still Kid who is kind of resistant to insanity I think.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 11, 2009)

Kidd's in the book though.

I bet Noah's resistant


----------



## spaZ (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah but if he got out and was standing around like all of them I bet he would be fine.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 11, 2009)

So is the raw any quality, or are you still waiting for something worth using?


----------



## NobodyMan (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry to interrupt all the new chapter talk but I found this pretty cool SE Ch 57 coloring over at DeviantArt and couldn't resist posting it here. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 11, 2009)

Epic chapter is epic


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 11, 2009)

MAKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sin (Feb 12, 2009)

Mifune became Byakuya's bankai


----------



## spaZ (Feb 12, 2009)

And both the mangakas have almost the same name Ohkubo and kubo. LOL


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 12, 2009)

Soul Eater is far better than Bleach though.


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 12, 2009)

I actually like Maka. The mangaka just has No-One-Cares-About-The-Main-Character Syndrome. It's not a fault of the character, technically. It's typical in shounen. Edward Elric is probably the only one immune to it; Luffy and Natsu (who is Luffy) can go either way; Naruto, Ichigo, Allen, Tsuna, Maka, and Gon don't get much attention from the fans...because we all know the mangaka's going to force us to watch their cliche bland-itude the whole way through. Again, not their fault...



spaZ said:


> And both the mangakas have almost the same name Ohkubo and kubo. LOL



"Oh Kubo " I love Soul Eater, but in terms of content-per-page, comparing it to Bleach is actually horribly accurate. 

Anyways, actually on the topic of the new chapter...

37 pages isn't short for Soul Eater, it's one page less than the average (for this arc, at least).


----------



## hoffmaestro (Feb 12, 2009)

nOOOOOOOOoooo! dont spoil (((((((((((


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 12, 2009)

Wait. Since Arachne is O.K, nothing wrong happened to her, why was Mosquito killed again? It makes his death (_banzai, Arachne-sama!_) to something totally unnecessery.

//HbS


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 12, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> Wait. Since Arachne is O.K, nothing wrong happened to her, why was Mosquito killed again? It makes his death (_banzai, Arachne-sama!_) to *something totally unnecessery*.
> 
> //HbS



It was necessary to show Noah's epic badassery!


----------



## carcanclaw (Feb 12, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> Wait. Since Arachne is O.K, nothing wrong happened to her, why was Mosquito killed again? It makes his death (_banzai, Arachne-sama!_) to something totally unnecessery.
> 
> //HbS



Eh... I guess she didn't care about him nearly as much as he cared about her.

Also, since Noah has the book of Eibon, I think that he probably taught her how to separate her soul like she has. (Remember when he said her magical training was complete?)

But then... what did she give him in return? (omg sexz )


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 12, 2009)

awesome chapter!!

thank you, spaz!!  

Mifuneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Spike31589 (Feb 12, 2009)

so now what happens to angela

and medusa's right arachne's plan is kinda lame becoming an all powerful enitity i mean at least medusa had and orginal idea when she released the kishin, arachne is bad guy 101.

and also i don't think mifune is completely gone. i mean the look in B*S eyes as mifune vanished gave me the "i swear to carry on your legacy" kind of feel and not the "goodbye my friend" feel i was expecting.


----------



## Memos (Feb 12, 2009)

This chapter made me feel like if Eibon is still alive and well somewhere that he could in fact be the final villian.

I didn't really like how they handled Mifune's death for some reason


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> This chapter made me feel like if Eibon is still alive and well somewhere that he could in fact be the final villian.
> 
> I didn't really like how they handled Mifune's death for some reason



Mifune death actually opens up the possibility of him being brought back later in the manga. when someone that powerful dies, they can get reborn if their soul doesn't get eaten, especially if it merely was broken into many pieces like mifune was. Usually something has to trigger that process, but yeah the theme of reincarnation has been quite popular in this manga.


----------



## Midus (Feb 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I feel like such a chump. Always mocking people who get too involved with manga characters, yet Mifune dieing and at the hands of Blackstar completely turns me off of the series. Nail in the coffin will be Mifune becoming a weapon or some ish that Blackstar uses down the line.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 12, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Mifune death actually opens up the possibility of him being brought back later in the manga. when someone that powerful dies, they can get reborn if their soul doesn't get eaten, especially if it merely was broken into many pieces like mifune was. Usually something has to trigger that process, but yeah the theme of reincarnation has been quite popular in this manga.



Where does it say strong people can be ressurected/reincarnated if their soul isn't claimed?

The only people who have escaped death this way that I recall are Medusa and Arachne, two high-class witches.  Not exactly a good comparison since I'm pretty sure they did it with their magic.

That said, damn, but I wanted Mifune to live!!!!   Can you imagine if he becam a teacher at Shibusen like Tsubaki suggested?  That would have been pure awesome!!!

Wonder what'll happent to Angela now?

As for the next big bad, it'll either be Noah (to rescue Kid) or it'll be the last of the three Gorgon Sisters (we've seen Medusa and Arachne, and they are scary bitches, the third sister must be a beast).

Any guesses as to her Greek mythology-inspired name and animal theme?  Wasn't Echidna the mother of all monsters in Greek mythology?  Though I doubt hedehogs would be her theme...


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't think Mifune would be back again but I think Blackstar would have a new enemy after this fight.

Yeah, you guess right, it is Angela! Through she is too young to fight but she would think *"Fucker, he murdered my best friend! He is my sworn enemy now." *(I know she won't exactly say fucker but you can understand it.)

Still, I loved Medusa's sister action and Asuna/Arachne would be pretty fucked up pairing!!


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 12, 2009)

G-Man said:


> Where does it say strong people can be ressurected/reincarnated if their soul isn't claimed?
> 
> The only people who have escaped death this way that I recall are Medusa and Arachne, two high-class witches.  Not exactly a good comparison since I'm pretty sure they did it with their magic.
> 
> ...



actually considering the size of medusa soul projection compared to mifune i think mifune is likely to do so. All medusa and archane did is break their souls into tiny pieces (that doesn't require magic). they were brought back because their souls are very close to insanity and the kishin insanity wave length pretty much sparked their revival. while the same thing probably won't happen for mifune, there is a slim chance that somehow he can be brought back.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 12, 2009)

Mifune's death was nicely done.   Really was a touching moment.  

Though I really have to wonder about his soul.  I got a feeling that Mifune isn't over yet and his soul is about to do something.  Perhaps shielding everyone from Arachnae's insanity?  Or giving Maka a power boost?

Anyhow, looks like Maka's going to be the one to save everyone by defeating Arachnae.   Though I wonder if she will beat her next chapter or the one after that?  



Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I don't think Mifune would be back again but I think Blackstar would have a new enemy after this fight.
> 
> Yeah, you guess right, it is Angela! Through she is too young to fight but she would think *"Fucker, he murdered my best friend! He is my sworn enemy now." *(I know she won't exactly say fucker but you can understand it.)
> 
> Still, I loved Medusa's sister action and Asuna/Arachne would be pretty fucked up pairing!!



Na, I'm seeing Black Star honoring Mifune and becoming Angela's protector.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah, well, that "bring me as close to the castle as you can" was kinda suspicious.

//HbS


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 12, 2009)

Harvars gonna open up a big can of whoop@$$ soon. Seriously I feel like he's becoming such a cool character that he NEEDS more panel time.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 12, 2009)

Mifune's death is appropriate, it is a learning curve for Blackstar. I have nothing against Mifune's character but I'm glad that he died, it's made Blackstar grow as a man also it's a fitting end for his character he is supposed to be a warrior he met his end to a superior fighter there is no shame in that.

If his character lived, it would have a somewhat dent on his pride.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Feb 12, 2009)

Gotta say the author own'd me with Mifune's death, honestly didn't see him dieing.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2009)

The chapter was really good.


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 12, 2009)

G-Man said:


> As for the next big bad, it'll either be Noah (to rescue Kid) or it'll be the last of the three Gorgon Sisters (we've seen Medusa and Arachne, and they are scary bitches, the third sister must be a beast).
> 
> Any guesses as to her Greek mythology-inspired name and animal theme?  Wasn't Echidna the mother of all monsters in Greek mythology?  Though I doubt hedehogs would be her theme...



Echidna isn't an echidna, she was a lamia. =P Since Medusa has the snake theme, it won't be her. But! Since Echidna is the mother of all monsters, she's probably the mother of the Gorgon sister (fathered by Typhon).

Some thoughts...

1.) I always speculated that Maka's mother, Kami, is the third sister. You can't deny the bonds Maka has made with Medusa, and perhaps it's for a reason... Also, Kami must go unmentioned for a reason - we're not supposed to see her yet. It's a subtle mystery of the story that will eventually be a huge plot point.

2.) You shouldn't think about Greek mythology first, but the animal theme. Snakes and spiders are universal symbols of fear, and as a result, misfortune, evil, and death. So the real question is, what animal also harbors those traits? Those two actually take the cake, so it's difficult. Rats and bats come close, but we already have Mizune and Mosquito... It's possible she may just have a straight-up demon or devil theme. Or perhaps she's like Kim and her animal theme is too silly to take all that seriously.

3.) Despite two out of three of the sisters being involved in this epic plot and insanity roaming rampant, no one seems to mention the third sister. This leads me to believe she's not a factor, meaning she's either presumed dead, on the side of good, or too fail to even be a bother. I also think she might be a blond babe or have a split personality or something...to reflect the Thompson sisters.


----------



## Memos (Feb 12, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> Echidna isn't an echidna, she was a lamia. =P Since Medusa has the snake theme, it won't be her. But! Since Echidna is the mother of all monsters, she's probably the mother of the Gorgon sister (fathered by Typhon).
> 
> Some thoughts...
> 
> 1.) I always speculated that Maka's mother, Kami, is the third sister. *You can't deny the bonds Maka has made with Medusa*, and perhaps it's for a reason... Also, Kami must go unmentioned for a reason - we're not supposed to see her yet. It's a subtle mystery of the story that will eventually be a huge plot point.



I think it's more important to look at the bond between Maka and Crona. They may be cousins


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeh, as of now is SE the three main people just waved bye bye to carefree, childlike days.

Don't kill everyone Harvar...they're your friends still.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 12, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Yeh, as of now is SE the three main people just waved bye bye to carefree, childlike days.
> 
> Don't kill everyone Harvar...they're your friends still.



They've been serious for a while but yeah this is getting intense now. I've always wondered why shinigami sama sent kids to go when adult meisters and weapons were probably more suited. 

It was probably in the manga somewhere, does anyone know?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 12, 2009)

Medusa specifically requested them, saying that no one else would do.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 12, 2009)

Pretty solid chapter, though lack of Noah dissapoints me. That man is epic.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seeing Medusa get owned was difficult. She's usually in such control of every situation. 

Lastly, I'm shocked Mifune was killed off. It was a pretty amazing fight at least.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 12, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> Harvars gonna open up a big can of whoop@$$ soon. Seriously I feel like he's becoming such a cool character that he NEEDS more panel time.


Harvers bitches detector must be going off the roof. 

Bitches: Hey don't you feel that insanity 
Harver: What insanity


----------



## spaZ (Feb 12, 2009)

If the insanity isn't affecting him I wouldn't be surprised if he was already under its influence.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 12, 2009)

spaZ said:


> If the insanity isn't affecting him I wouldn't be surprised if he was already under its influence.



Insanity is for bitches. Harver has anti-bitches wavelength


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 13, 2009)

I was dissapointed with Medusa this chapter, she got owned just like that without even putting on a decent fight!


----------



## taboo (Feb 13, 2009)

fuckken

i hope chrona just goes fucking crazy everywhere

it would make me happy


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 13, 2009)

good chapter. sad to see mifune gone, i figured it would happen but still he was awesome. at least he got a good death


----------



## Darth (Feb 13, 2009)

did mifune just dissipate into the air??

and lol @ medusa getting oneshotted..


----------



## Psyconorikan (Feb 13, 2009)

LOL @ Medusa using Desert Coffin.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 13, 2009)

Mifunes death was weird so who knows.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Insanity is for bitches. Harver has anti-bitches wavelength



yeah besides he is way to composed and calm to be affected...im hoping.


----------



## Darth (Feb 13, 2009)

HARVAR IS THE ONLY ONE WHO CAN DEFEAT ARACHNE!


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 13, 2009)

This was a very satisfying chapter. It's sad to see Mifune go, but we'll always remember the awesomeness of Mugen Itoryuu.

Harvar pretty sure no one saw that coming


----------



## carcanclaw (Feb 13, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> 2.) You shouldn't think about Greek mythology first, but the animal theme. Snakes and spiders are universal symbols of fear, and as a result, misfortune, evil, and death. So the real question is, what animal also harbors those traits? Those two actually take the cake, so it's difficult. Rats and bats come close, but we already have Mizune and Mosquito... It's possible she may just have a straight-up demon or devil theme. Or perhaps she's like Kim and her animal theme is too silly to take all that seriously.



Raven/Crow theme is more likely, imo.

I don't really think that Kami will be the third sister, either. (It would be a pretty good reason for not staying at Shibusen, but it would also mean that Maka is part witch, and we really haven't seen anything that hints at that.)


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

carcanclaw said:


> Raven/Crow theme is more likely, imo.
> 
> I don't really think that Kami will be the third sister, either. (It would be a pretty good reason for not staying at Shibusen, but it would also mean that Maka is part witch, and *we really haven't seen anything that hints at that*.)



Her amazing soul perception at such a young age could be a side effect of being half witch.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 13, 2009)

yah black star, poor mifune. I hope maka gets the black blood powers.


----------



## Nayrael (Feb 13, 2009)

> Her amazing soul perception at such a young age could be a side effect of being half witch.



The fact that she almost turned Soul into a Death Scyhte at such a young age also shows that she has some talent. If that task was so easy, then Shinigami would have a legion of Death Scyhte's.

Also, Maka loves that mother of her so much that I woudn't find it suprising for a plot twist that would make the relationship far more complicated.


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 13, 2009)

why didn't black star take mifune's soul? he was a one way ticket to a death scythe upgrade


----------



## fatalidoon (Feb 13, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> Echidna isn't an echidna, she was a lamia. =P Since Medusa has the snake theme, it won't be her. But! Since Echidna is the mother of all monsters, she's probably the mother of the Gorgon sister (fathered by Typhon).
> 
> Some thoughts...
> 
> ...



i must say i agree with the theory that makas mother is the last witch, it would give an added aura of awesome to Maka that many think she needs (not me, self confessed maka fan) and would explain her sudden absence due to the stigma associated with witches. I dont know if anyone else has suggested it but i was thinking of wolf for her animal theme. I know that wolves dont get as much representation in the greek pantheon as in norse mythology, but if the last sister is kami then it would fit her image, wolves being persecuted for generations, usually falsely, until poetry began supporting the image of the noble wolf. oh well just musing i guess. great chapter btw, i thought mifunes death was handled very well, black star will certainly gain maturity if not common sense from this.


----------



## Griffon Kato (Feb 13, 2009)

Superb chapter.


----------



## taboo (Feb 13, 2009)

witches cant use soul perception right? if her mom was a witch, that would be counter effective to Maka having strong perception.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think its a cool theory and its popular but I'll wait to see for myself. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 seriously could you imagine if this was true and maka and soul had kids? They'd be part meister, part weapon and part witch. This would make them either completely awesome or completely useless, like a liger which is so big it can't survive in the wild.


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2009)

That theory seems true.


----------



## WolfeyesVIII (Feb 13, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> I think its a cool theory and its popular but I'll wait to see for myself.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Depends if the kid gets the right genes...


----------



## fatalidoon (Feb 13, 2009)

well its said that souls family doesnt have very many weapons gene or whatever, so the chance of it being a weapon would be lessened from his side if anything, black blood not withstanding. However the fact that Makas father is already a weapon would increase the chances of it being born a weapon. Overall Souls side wouldnt add that much to the progeny, but thats beside the point as the two of them would make an awesome couple.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 13, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> I think its a cool theory and its popular but I'll wait to see for myself.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Have you forgotten that Maka is just that?   Her mother is a Meister (one of the best) and her father is THE Death Scythe.  

BTW, I highly doubt that Maka's mother is a witch.   Though I wouldn't rule out the possibility that she could end up working for or with the third sister.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Have you forgotten that Maka is just that?   Her mother is a Meister (one of the best) and her father is THE Death Scythe.
> 
> BTW, I highly doubt that Maka's mother is a witch.   Though I wouldn't rule out the possibility that she could end up working for or with the third sister.



Hm, I guess if you consider a meister and witch the same thing. Im saying wouldn't it be cool if Maka's mom WAS a witch, cause I don't think Maka is a witch...but Maka's mom was also a meister? So yeah....it's kind of confusing now. Still a kid having all three bloodlines is interesting to think about.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Feb 13, 2009)

Sefarian said:


> Nebula Arachne was an interesting concept, I'd have never expected to go from a spider-based character to a psionic abstract like that. Though this kinda kicks the chances of seeing Black-Blood mode Maka in the face, I'm happy with this too.


.....what are you talking about?  Arachne became insanity so that she could consume the Kishin in herself.  That implies that if two insanities meet the greater can consume the lesser.  If Maka and Soul crank their BlackBlood up to full throttle and go totally batshit insane they could theoretically eat Arachne.


also, lolAngela.  They didn't even show her.  No face time.  Even with Mifune appologizing to her and heading towards the castle, zero appearances.  wtf is up with that?  Something, something is up with that.


----------



## Sin (Feb 14, 2009)

Lol, Arachne better calm down before Asura decides to stop napping and destroys her.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 14, 2009)

Obviously Angela will be the one to stop Arachne. But seriously, all these people that think they can mess with Kishin, they need to wisen up, lol.


----------



## Sin (Feb 14, 2009)

Everyone thinks they can control Asura because he's too awesome to do anything himself 

Poor fools.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 14, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> Hm, I guess if you consider a meister and witch the same thing. Im saying wouldn't it be cool if Maka's mom WAS a witch, cause I don't think Maka is a witch...but Maka's mom was also a meister? So yeah....it's kind of confusing now. Still a kid having all three bloodlines is interesting to think about.



Yes, it was stated many times that Maka's mother was a meister, and one of the best there was.

And I actually don't like the idea Maka's mom being a witch.  Because it's sorta like a redo of Kim and Jackie.


----------



## Sin (Feb 14, 2009)

> Yes, it was stated many times that Maka's mother was a meister, and one of the best there was.



Lol            wat?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow I wasn't expecting Mifune to kick the bucket... .


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 14, 2009)

Sin said:


> Lol            wat?



You're comment makes like I'm making this shit up.  

Geez, Shinigami has high praise for Maka's mother.


----------



## Sin (Feb 14, 2009)

No, I just honestly don't ever remember it coming up "many times" that Maka's mother was a meister. Or ever, really.


----------



## taboo (Feb 14, 2009)

remember the time where they were all 'Maka's mom made Spirit into a Death Scythe'

good times


----------



## Sin (Feb 14, 2009)

Arachne made demon weapons too


----------



## spaZ (Feb 14, 2009)

taboo said:


> remember the time where they were all 'Maka's mom made Spirit into a Death Scythe'
> 
> good times



I do I do.


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 14, 2009)

Sin said:


> No, I just honestly don't ever remember it coming up "many times" that Maka's mother was a meister. Or ever, really.





*Spoiler*: __ 










And, that's without even looking at the many other mentions in scans past the halfway point of the second volume. For instance, where Maka's mother's high test scores as a student meister are spoken of during the chapters of the big exam.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 14, 2009)

Sin said:


> Arachne made demon weapons too



And look at how quality Arachne is.


----------



## taboo (Feb 14, 2009)

Sin said:


> Arachne made demon weapons too



dont give me that retard face when you dont know all the facts


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 14, 2009)

You know what, i love SE's style. Even though the main character is a loli in a short skirt, author can be creepy as fuck at some point.

//HbS


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 14, 2009)

The style is what drew me to this manga in the first place. He also doesn't have any exceptionally weak/worthless characters, regardless of gender, and he has a plethora of main characters that all get a lot of screen/panel time, it's amazing.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 14, 2009)

The story is what got me to read it, it just felt fresh and a little different compared to what was around and plus what I was reading at the time.


----------



## Sin (Feb 14, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, fair enough 

Still, it'd be far more interesting if she was a witch


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 14, 2009)

Maka mom.... Is she good? Most likely.
Is she bad? Possible.
Is she a badass? Most defiantly


----------



## taboo (Feb 15, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> The style is what drew me to this manga in the first place. He also doesn't have any exceptionally weak/worthless characters, regardless of gender, and he has a plethora of main characters that all get a lot of screen/panel time, it's amazing.



The style was a bit overwhelming at first, for me. He became an insane artist over time though. The second half or so has been absolutely gorgeous to read. 

I also like how he balances power out. It's almost symetrical.

Asura at the top
Medusa / Arachne
The Witches / Arachnophobia
MifuneMosquitoGiriko /  FreeEulukaMizune

Chrona and Stein on the line between good and evil

MakaKiddBlackStar / OxKimKilik
Blair
MarieAsuzaJustin
DeathScythe / Sid
The Rest of Shibusen
Shinigami at the top​


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 15, 2009)

taboo said:


> The style was a bit overwhelming at first, for me. He became an insane artist over time though. The second half or so has been absolutely gorgeous to read.


Yeah, he improved over time...

*Spoiler*: _Before_ 













-58 chapters-

*Spoiler*: _After_ 















//HbS


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2009)

Yup, the art in Soul Eater has improved tremendously.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh, well I started Soul Eater sometime in the middle, when his art was already good. Then I liked it, so I went back... I gagged a bit, but made it back to what I liked


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

I liked early art for just how crazy it was.  With how heavy insanity plays into the games theme, the art's early style was just fine to present it.  I only hope Ohkubo doesn't become TOO stylized like Kubo's and still keeps it's viscerality...hm...maybe grit is a better term.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 15, 2009)

If anything his art is getting grittier. BS vs Mifune end and Arachne's mindfuck on Medusa are testament to this.


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 15, 2009)

> If anything his art is getting grittier. BS vs Mifune end and Arachne's mindfuck on Medusa are testament to this.



Agreed, I imagine after this it will only become even darker and more gritty. 



taboo said:


> The style was a bit overwhelming at first, for me. He became an insane artist over time though. The second half or so has been absolutely gorgeous to read.



Would I loose masculinity points if I said I prefer his earlier art because I find it absolutely adorable?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, starting about the Fight To the Death arc, the art becomes MINDBLOWING. It's unique, and interesting.

Plus, I love the story. And what PhantomX said, there aren't really and poorly written characters. They all tend to be believable.


----------



## Sin (Feb 15, 2009)

Speaking of characters, any theories as to what will happen with Giriko when Maka defeats/kills Arachne (_let's face it, it's very likely -_-_)?

I hope Noah and him team up


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 15, 2009)

Damn, a Noah/Giriko team up would be fiiiiine.


----------



## Sin (Feb 15, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Damn, a Noah/Giriko team up would be fiiiiine.


Noah blowing shit up and Giriko chopping them bitches apart 

What happened to your deathscythes sets?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 15, 2009)

Utter destruction. Priceless.

D: I changed it.


----------



## Sin (Feb 15, 2009)

It's not you anymore


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 15, 2009)

Sin said:


> Speaking of characters, any theories as to what will happen with Giriko when Maka defeats/kills Arachne (_let's face it, it's very likely -_-_)?
> 
> I hope Noah and him team up



Oh? Am I the only one who doesn't want Arachne to die/be cut out of the manga/etc after becoming whatever she is now?

More than likely he will become partners with Noah or else they wouldn't have spared his life(imo).

My theocrafting powers tell me he will be angry and wish to take revenge upon Shibusen. Noah will sense his power and use it for his own then comes more fights with Justin. With Medusa out of the way for now Noah and Giriko should become developed villains.  I also envison the return of Stein, although; I doubt it will be the Stein we know.


----------



## Sin (Feb 15, 2009)

> Oh? Am I *not* the only one who doesn't want Arachne to die/be cut out of the manga/ after becoming whatever she is now?



For me, it's more about Maka defeating her than her actual defeat. I don't think Maka is anywhere close to that level.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 15, 2009)

Or he wakes up and runs into Justin or someone and gets raped and thats the end of him.


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 15, 2009)

Sin said:


> For me, it's more about Maka defeating her than her actual defeat. I don't think Maka is anywhere close to that level.



Ignore the "not" part. I screwed up the edit to my post. 

What I meant was, I don't want Arachne defeated and removed from the manga. 

Sorry bout that.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah it is.  Really.

Mmm...honestly, I think Maka and Soul are gonna need to get their asses saved by the South American DeathScythe. :/


----------



## spaZ (Feb 15, 2009)

Arachne needs to die shes been around to long and doesn't even have the vibe of a major villain unlike Medusa or the Kishin.


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 15, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Yeah it is.  Really.
> 
> Mmm...honestly, I think Maka and Soul are gonna need to get their asses saved by the South American DeathScythe. :/



Maka will release her inner soul slayer and destroy Arachne with her strongest limit break.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, much as I love Arachne, she hasn't lasting power. :/

Maka isn't that strong, yo. And this mangaka doesn't tend to overhype characters. I think she and Soul will do reasonably well, but they'll need to be saved.


----------



## Sin (Feb 15, 2009)

Lol, limit break.

I like how Ohkubo named Maka's plotshield  "Maka's Anti-Demon Wavelength"

I agree with spaZ in that Arachne, to me, seems like a "one arc" villain, unlike Medusa/Asura. I'd like the story to move onto Noah/Eibon asap.

Just the idea of Maka doing it... -_-

And TaC, if you say so


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 15, 2009)

It'll be back to a DeathScythe set eventually, no worries.


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 15, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Yeah, much as I love Arachne, she hasn't lasting power. :/



I'd say it's due more to her being inactive honestly, but I could see how fans would get that impression. If she were made more dynamic I am sure that would change. I only hope the Mangka will allow her to make that impression because I like her as a villain. 



Tea And Cookies! said:


> Maka isn't that strong, yo. And this mangaka doesn't tend to overhype characters. I think she and Soul will do reasonably well, but they'll need to be saved.



Arachne said Maka is dangerous and if she can hurt souls I forsee her killing Arachne. I don't agree with it, but I don't see it being unlikely.


----------



## Sin (Feb 15, 2009)

Hopefully TaC is right and the South American Deathscythe will intervene.


----------



## taboo (Feb 15, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Or he wakes up and runs into Justin or someone and gets raped and thats the end of him.



this would actually be pretty sweet

i'm all for justin showing up in any form


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't know, I kind of want to see Maka inflict 9999k points of damage to Arachne in a long winded cinematic attack sequence.


----------



## Memos (Feb 15, 2009)

Justin's return is long overdue, i don't think that he will face Giriko in this arc though. their final fight will be in an arc or two.


----------



## Sin (Feb 15, 2009)

Rescue-Kid Arc is likely to come after this one, IMO.


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 15, 2009)

I am thinking the B-Team will perform the rescue and BS may be pushed closer to becoming a Kishen. I would like to see that myself honestly.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 15, 2009)

Arachne said:


> I am thinking the B-Team will perform the rescue and *BS may be pushed closer to becoming a Kishen*. I would like to see that myself honestly.



No... If anything hes becoming a bushin. He has pretty much escaped the insanity from within him.

The next arc will probably a time skip or a rescue arc. Though I can see a time skip now with Angela going after Black Star for killing Mifune.


----------



## taboo (Feb 15, 2009)

i dunno

i can see BS taking Angela in to Shibusen and her being raised to be good, like he was


----------



## Memos (Feb 15, 2009)

I think the reason that Mifune wanted to be brought closer to the castle and then dissipated his soul was in order to somehow contact Angela and say his goodbye's and to explain what is going on. I don't see Angela being a villian in anyway, she is too young for that.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 15, 2009)

I see Black*Star and Tsubaki raising Angela from remorse, and her learning under Kim's witch section of Shippuden


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 15, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I see Black*Star and Tsubaki raising Angela from remorse, and her learning under Kim's witch section of Shippuden



 I would like this.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 15, 2009)

I meant Shibusen lol


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 15, 2009)

I didn't notice.  Damn you.


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 15, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I see Black*Star and Tsubaki raising Angela from remorse, and her learning under Kim's witch section of Shippuden



Loli on loli on shota action. 




On a srs note: I imagine something similar to your idea will happen, although; I am not entirely sure they will allow Angela to develop her powers. Granted, Kim's power is healing, but Shinigami-sama may decide against it simply to avoid any chance of Angela becoming like others of her race.


----------



## Fran (Feb 15, 2009)

pek Just got up to ch.58 within 12 hours of marathon reading.

I'm really impressed.  

Epic moments highlight: BJ's death :ho


Loli Medusa pek


----------



## spaZ (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't see Angela even going with Shibusen she was really attached to Black Star, she most likely will go with another witch or be alone and get stronger.


----------



## Fran (Feb 15, 2009)

Medusa pek
Any Medusa fanart?


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 16, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I don't see Angela even going with Shibusen she was really attached to Black Star, she most likely will go with another witch or be alone and get stronger.



I could see that happening though knowing Tsubaki she'd try her hardest to reach out to Angela.  It's Tsubaki after all. Personally I'd rather see Noah take her in myself.


----------



## Darth (Feb 16, 2009)

thread needs moar Noah!!!


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 16, 2009)

Soul eater is so much more interesting than Naruto right now...and considering whats going on with Naruto right now...that manga is kinda interesting right now.
All the main characters get their screen time, but none feel "broken" right now.
Also wooo for harver.

Harver may end up being my new fav character >.>
First he pwns Kim because...he be badass...next he's immune to shit.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 16, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I see Black*Star and Tsubaki raising Angela from remorse, and her learning under Kim's witch section of Shippuden



after that kid needs witch to live with him


----------



## Sin (Feb 16, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> pek Just got up to ch.58 within 12 hours of marathon reading.
> 
> I'm really impressed.
> 
> ...


I hope you were using mangashare/spaZ's scans


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

Ugh.... I need moar SE!!!  This ch felt too short compared to the wait.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 16, 2009)

It was good, I thought. D: Transitory, but good.


----------



## Sin (Feb 16, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Ugh.... I need moar SE!!!  This ch felt too short compared to the wait.


Ohkubo spent a few pages on Mifune's death, which were mostly (beautiful) empty spreads. It might have felt shorter due to that.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2009)

Theres been lots of fighting in the last few chapters and with his fighting he likes to keep it simple and not have anyone talk, and with no one talking it always makes the chapter feel shorter.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

Sin said:


> Ohkubo spent a few pages on Mifune's death, which were mostly (beautiful) empty spreads. It might have felt shorter due to that.



I'm going to miss Mifune.


----------



## Sin (Feb 16, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I'm going to miss Mifune.


He became Byakuya's bankai


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

Sin said:


> He became Byakuya's bankai


What the...  ... No Bleach in my Soul Eater.


----------



## Sin (Feb 16, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> What the...  ... No Bleach in my Soul Eater.


I'll love it tho, if all his soul shards just go smash into the castle and destroy it


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 16, 2009)

You know what, it's good B*S didn't get Mifune's soul.

First of all, it was a pure, human soul - these guys are forbidden to take souls like that. Secondly, if you have to collect 99 "rotten" souls and 1 witch. Had B*S collected Mifune... he would have 100 regular ones, Shinigami-sama would take them away 

//HbS


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Feb 16, 2009)

What?  Mifune was only worth 99 souls.  Who else did B*S already capture?


If he took Mifune then he'd have 99 "tainted" souls and one witches' soul right in front of him.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 16, 2009)

B*S has one soul already. We don't know who's (?), but they had a party to celebrate, remember?


----------



## Sin (Feb 16, 2009)

Guys, Mifune is a "Strong Soul", to craft a deathscythe you need 99 "Kishin Eggs"

HbS is right, Mifune's soul is useless for that process.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2009)

Wasn't the "Kishin eggs" the anime thing?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol, Sin. I forgot, you watched the anime, and then started the manga.

Bwahaha, "kishin eggs".

To understand what they're referring too, re-read B*S's prologue.


----------



## Sin (Feb 16, 2009)

I was just trying to differentiate between Mifune's "strong soul" and the ones B*S needs 

I know "kishin eggs" was anime stuff, I re-read the beginning.


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

lol, let's all laugh at Sin.

Mifune would be too big for Tsubaki to handle


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 16, 2009)

Mifune wouldn't fit in that tight.... 

//HbS


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 16, 2009)

I dunno, he may be broad and meaty but her brother was really long..er tall.  And kind of dirty.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, but her brother was more interested in long, big, black _swords_....

//HbS


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2009)

No he wasn't your just making him sound gay...


----------



## Sin (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm a little disappointed in your fellows 


And a lot turned on


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 16, 2009)

spaZ said:


> No he wasn't your just making him sound gay...


Yeah, he was. This whole _I'll master the way of the Dark Blade_ thingy or something like that.

//HbS


----------



## Fran (Feb 16, 2009)

Black Star's really irritating. I've never liked the 'loud-mouth' brawler kid, but somehow I really hate him. His fights are rather boring and I just can't seem to care about him like I do about other characters.

On a different note, Medusa is simply awesome for caring about Chronola. pek ~ Pumpkin pants are awesome.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2009)

Black Star is amazing at least he try's harder than anyone else that I have ever seen. And Medusa cares about no one, I wouldn't be surprised that she was lying about Crona. Especially with Arcane not even saying anything to Maka right when shes screaming at her asking where Crona was.


----------



## Fran (Feb 16, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Black Star is amazing at least he try's harder than anyone else that I have ever seen. And Medusa cares about no one, I wouldn't be surprised that she was lying about Crona. Especially with Arcane not even saying anything to Maka right when shes screaming at her asking where Crona was.



I still feel he's really predictable and boring. His fights [and really, most fights with this manga] lack that 'epic' mouth-dropping element that goes with others. Tsubaki[sp] is a nice character though. 
Certain characters more than make up for the rather mediocre action though. 
Bah, I'm undecided. Some of the action was awesome - I'm thinking when we first see Stein and Death Scythe in action.
I need more than a night to digest this.

Anyways, about Medusa, she managed to achieve quite a lot of pathos for me in that scene she professed her supposed care for Chrona. The vigilance with which she looks after her expedition is also touching.


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

I ended up caring a lot more for BS after the last two chapters. Coincidentally they were the only 2 chapters where he STFU and fought like a man. Tsubaki is such a non-character at this point that i feel what interest i may have had for her either as an individual or as someone for BS to depend on on his journey has been wasted. Sure, she looks nice with those tattoos and she may have some deeper and hidden link with the demon weapons and therefore Arachne, but she is totally over shadowed by BS and the worst thing is that she lets it happen.

Maka carries on not meaning anything to anyone. The only thing she is to the manga is a conveniance.

before everyone jumps at me about how she means something to Crona, that relationship doesn't mean shit because they have no real reason to be as bonded as they are except for Maka feeling sorry and wanting to help Crona out of the goodness of her pure and soon-to-be Kishin crushing heart...god i hate maka


----------



## Sin (Feb 16, 2009)

I hated BS at the beginning, but the little bugger really grew on me.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 16, 2009)

BS can piss me off sometimes...

But I hope he will be next "item" for  *Noah*  to collect into his book!!


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Sin said:


> I hated BS at the beginning, but the little bugger really grew on me.



That's disgusting, Sin. Go to the Bath House with that kind of stuff.


----------



## Fran (Feb 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That's disgusting, Sin. Go to the Bath House with that kind of stuff.







> Maka carries on not meaning anything to anyone. The only thing she is to the manga is a conveniance.



She's got such weak plot relevance for a protagonist. She was really nothing more than a character medium through which the concepts were introduced.

I'm starting to like Oxford too, and his pimp weapon [pimping Kim ya'll!]. I just hope team Oxford gets more development - their counterpart team is getting a lot of powerups and they aren't.


I wonder if Stein will appear with Marie this arc.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2009)

????????That doesn't sound as bad as you think it does.... 

BlackStar is awesome when he gets all serious cause than he actually kicks some ass.


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

spaZ said:


> ????????That doesn't sound as bad as you think it does....
> 
> BlackStar is awesome when he gets all serious cause than he actually kicks some ass.



The art style used in his and Mifune's chapter was absolutely beautiful and had a big part in setting up his character and the evolution from an idiot to a warrior.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2009)

I was going to finish SE but I had to stop at BS vs Mifune
since they might animate it in the upcoming episode 

I dont want to be spoiled

btw  awesome manga


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I was going to finish SE but I had to stop at BS vs Mifune
> since they might animate it in the upcoming episode
> 
> I dont want to be spoiled
> ...



I would recommend the manga version as the way it was drawn cannot really be replicated in an anime. The art style really gives the fight a lot of gravity which most of the fights in the manga so far had lacked. It is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Fran (Feb 16, 2009)

Medusa looks dull in the anime anyway hgfdsahjkl. 


*Spoiler*: _Loli Medsua's High-Five_ 



But this is cute: 




Whatever happened to collecting souls by the way? 
As far as I remember, Black Star only had 1-2. Now that Mifune's dead, there should be a 99-whopper to eat. And all he has to do after is bop one of them rat-witches round the head and become the ultimate lifeform!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I would recommend the manga version as the way it was drawn cannot really be replicated in an anime. The art style really gives the fight a lot of gravity which most of the fights in the manga so far had lacked. It is absolutely beautiful.



I'm confused by what you mean

but for me,the fights in anime are great


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Medusa looks dull in the anime anyway hgfdsahjkl.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Loli Medsua's High-Five_
> ...



Mifune is a human and I think the concensus may be that they only take demon souls. I don't mean the Kishin Eggs from the anime but the sould of the demon's. Also, BS wasn;t about to treat Mifune like a filler-upper, there was too much respect going on between them to do that coupled with Mifune dissolving his spirit.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2009)

The thing with the 99 souls and 1 witch soul was pretty much more from the prologue thing. It almost seems like the mangaka forgot about it. But still they could easily of gotten 99 souls each all they have to do is kill the guards and crap or something lol.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 16, 2009)

> I'm confused by what you mean
> 
> but for me,the fights in anime are great


Just read and trust. I haven't really seen the anime but I'm will be interested in how the animate this fight. The art generally has a roughness to it.

This is one thing I like about SE it does unorthodox art really well. 



> Tsubaki is such a non-character at this point that i feel what interest i may have had for her either as an individual or as someone for BS to depend on on his journey has been wasted. Sure, she looks nice with those tattoos and she may have some deeper and hidden link with the demon weapons and therefore Arachne, but she is totally over shadowed by BS and the worst thing is that she lets it happen.


Actually this is the thing I like about the two. Their relationship fits perfectly, it was explained before. You can also see how they will grow in the future. As Tsubaki will learn to be more assertive and BS will learn to not be the centre stage all the time at least that is what I think they will both grow together.

____

Side note Black Star is my favourite character, I prefer the more energetic characters in SE who are more than what they portray to others.


----------



## Sin (Feb 16, 2009)

Manga version of B*S vs. Mifune > Whatever the anime can come up with.

BONES is great and all, but Ohkubo really went all out.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2009)

nope
if yutaka nakamura animated it
he will blow ohkubo to a new dimension


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2009)

The anime is going to probably animate the fight with BS and Mifune completely different than in the manga I can imagine.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Medusa looks dull in the anime anyway hgfdsahjkl.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Loli Medsua's High-Five_
> ...


----------



## Sin (Feb 16, 2009)

The anime ain't touching that.


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Sin said:


> The anime ain't touching that.



Some of the best manga art i've ever seen


----------



## Sin (Feb 16, 2009)

I wish I could have used some of Chp 58's stuff, but mangashare doesn't have spaZ's scan up, and I'm too lazy to upload them myself


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2009)

I looked at the first one(spoilers)

and yutaka can draw >million time better
yutaka is a first class artist

if he did it,he will surpass the manga version easily


----------



## Sin (Feb 16, 2009)

This guy reminds me of Arachne


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2009)

what do you mean ?


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I looked at the first one(spoilers)
> 
> and yutaka can draw >million time better
> yutaka is a first class artist
> ...



I know you mean this as a joke...i know...i know you do, you must...please say you are joking


----------



## Sin (Feb 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I know you mean this as a joke...i know...i know you do, you must...please say you are joking


I'm telling you memos, Arachne


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2009)

no,I'm completely serious

yutaka is a genius even the one who draws berserk ,oh great they got nothing on him

isnt that something good,you should hope he animates it


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I looked at the first one(spoilers)
> 
> and yutaka can draw >million time better
> yutaka is a first class artist
> ...



I highly doubt that.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2009)

Sin said:


> I'm telling you memos, Arachne



I will be reading this manga and coming for you

wait for me


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I highly doubt that.



why?..........


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Sin said:


> I'm telling you memos, Arachne



Yep, seems likely. Well, i have no part to play here anymore.


----------



## Sin (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't double post please.

And lol.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2009)

............
whatever 
probably you dont know yutaka

anyway cant wait to read the rest of this awesome manga


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ............
> whatever
> probably you dont know yutaka
> 
> anyway cant wait to read the rest of this awesome manga



The point is, the style of the art in that fight isn't something that can be replicated easily as there is so much detail. It is an incredibly raw and visceral scene not to mention very gory. There is so much detail to consider when looking at the speed at which they are both moving and the fine details such as the blood splatter. Above all this though, the art completely captures the raw emotion of the situation and the mindset of the two warriors. Each panel can be appreciated in so many ways and this isn't something that can be pulled off easily in anime due to the constantly moving images and different colours. Infact, the only anime i can recall that can animate to this level is _Sword of the Stranger_ which is an absolute masterpiece when considering the animation quality.

Long story short, SE anime isn't going to be able to pull this off.


----------



## Sin (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't waste your time memos D:


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2009)

do you know who animated sword of stranger ?


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Sin said:


> Don't waste your time memos D:



Just wanted to say that anyway. I'm finished.

---

_Sword of the Stranger_ was a feature length animation, it had the time and effort put into it that SE doesn't have.

*And stop double posting please. This is the second time, there is an edit button for a reason.*


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2009)

yutaka is the one who animated sword of the stranger fight 
you said it yourself

QUOTE=Sin;21752668]Don't waste your time memos D:[/QUOTE]

thanks
but seriously why are you acting as if I am saying something bad about SE

you dont know yutaka yet you still insist on your opinion

dont be a tard



> Sword of the Stranger was a feature length animation, it had the time and effort put into it that SE doesn't have.



just to tell you something about animation
when a big animator as yutaka or norio works on something it doesnt matter if it's a movie or not



> And stop double posting please. This is the second time, there is an edit button for a reason



I deleted it before,sorry

but as it is clear both of you were disagreeing without knowing who is yutaka
so both of you were just being tards

am I wrong ?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2009)

It don't matter there not going to animate this part of the manga into the anime..


----------



## Sin (Feb 16, 2009)

> thanks
> but seriously why are you acting as if I am saying something bad about SE
> 
> you dont know yutaka yet you still insist on your opinion
> ...



Again, "lol"

You're not going to change your opinion, I'm not going to change my opinion, memos is not going to change his opinion.

Wanna know what that's called?

A waste of time.


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Sin said:


> Again, "lol"
> 
> You're not going to change your opinion, I'm not going to change my opinion, *memos is not going to change his opinion*.
> 
> ...



HEY!!.....i may change my opini....oh, no...no wait, no i won't be changing my opinion.

If this goes on further, as Sin said, it will simply waste our time and will not achieve anything. If anything, the discussion could get heated and people may start flaming.

This is the last of this i will say.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2009)

I'mnt talking about changing your opinion,now

but the fact that both of you were just saying *no*,without knowing who the hell is yutaka

as it was clear when memos was talking about sword of stranger

btw I could easily change my opinion for the right thing

I love to add also to memos ,it's normal for a certain episode to have movie quality


----------



## Sin (Feb 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> HEY!!.....i may change my opini....oh, no...no wait, no i won't be changing my opinion.
> 
> If this goes on further, as Sin said, it will simply waste our time and will not achieve anything. If anything, the discussion could get heated and people may start flaming.
> 
> This is the last of this i will say.



I know you better than you know yourself hun <3


----------



## Random Member (Feb 16, 2009)

After seeing Mifune's last fight, I wonder how he would have done against Mosquito's third form. I don't think he'd win but I also dont think he'd get raped like Kidd did prior to using Brew.



hgfdsahjkl said:


>



Chibi Medusa is too adorable. Pumpkin Pantsu


----------



## Darth (Feb 17, 2009)

spaZ said:


> It don't matter there not going to animate this part of the manga into the anime..



well, they might..

that's what they're doing with FMA.. who knows, maybe in a few years we might get lucky with a SE remake (manga style)


----------



## spaZ (Feb 17, 2009)

Do you know how big the fma fanbase is in japan? Its huge like 3 times that of soul eater probably.


----------



## aceb (Feb 17, 2009)

Can someone explain to me what the fuck they have done to the anime.
It's completely different to the manga.


----------



## Memos (Feb 17, 2009)

aceb said:


> Can someone explain to me what the fuck they have done to the anime.
> It's completely different to the manga.



They have changed the ending seeing as they couldn't have followed the manga canon and reached any sort of viable conclusion in the planned 51 episodes.


----------



## Tuanie (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm on ep 45 on the anime, 
i want to start reading the manga  
what chapter should i read off at? ;D


----------



## Memos (Feb 17, 2009)

Tuanie said:


> I'm on ep 45 on the anime,
> i want to start reading the manga
> what chapter should i read off at? ;D



Chapter 1

But if you want to carry one from the anime into the manga canon, then start from chapter 26 which is the end of the _Brew Tempest_ arc.

Enjoy


----------



## Tuanie (Feb 17, 2009)

^^ k ty, 
hope the manga is good as the anime


----------



## Memos (Feb 17, 2009)

Tuanie said:


> ^^ k ty,
> hope the manga is good as the anime



I think the manga is better. I stated the reason in my last post in the anime thread.


----------



## Fran (Feb 17, 2009)

I keep getting confused between this thread and the one in KTVC12. It doesn't help that some of you post in there either


----------



## Memos (Feb 17, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> I keep getting confused between this thread and the one in KTVC12. It doesn't help that some of you post in there either



What are you talking about? this is the KTVC12. Silly Mattaru.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 17, 2009)

No its not... Its the manga thread.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 17, 2009)

spaZ said:


> No he wasn't your just making him sound gay...



Really HbS?  You think Tsubaki's bro would be into Niggz?  

don't spaz out so much.


----------



## Sin (Feb 17, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> I keep getting confused between this thread and the one in KTVC12. It doesn't help that some of you post in there either


Just look at the post numbers. This thread has ~4200 posts, the anime thread has 9000+

Kira has the first post in that one, I in this one.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah. I always just look for the thread with "Sin" under it in my subscriptions, and say to myself, "This is the good one".


----------



## spaZ (Feb 17, 2009)

Haha same.


----------



## Sin (Feb 17, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Yeah. I always just look for the thread with "Sin" under it in my subscriptions, and say to myself, "This is the good one".


This applies to all things btw, not just threads


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 17, 2009)

^ Oh, really?


----------



## Sin (Feb 17, 2009)

Quite so


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 18, 2009)

I just started watching the anime and i really like it. Is the manga even better? So I could start reading it...


----------



## Darth (Feb 18, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Do you know how big the fma fanbase is in japan? Its huge like 3 times that of soul eater probably.



true, however, FMA has been going for years and years while SE just started last year IIRC..

so, it still has time to fester and grow.. By chapter 90, the fanbase in Japan will likely be massive..

btw Evangel, In my opinion, the manga is better.. but that's only because of the recent epic events.. 

and because it's a monthly thing.. it can get pretty tiring..


----------



## Memos (Feb 18, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> I just started watching the anime and i really like it. Is the manga even better? So I could start reading it...


Yes, the manga is even better. Most of the people here have both read and watched SE and would say the same.


DarthPotato said:


> true, however, FMA has been going for years and years while SE just started last year IIRC..
> 
> so, it still has time to fester and grow.. By chapter 90, the fanbase in Japan will likely be massive..
> 
> ...



SE is a monthly release at 58 chapters. I think it's been slightly longer than a year.


----------



## Darth (Feb 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> SE is a monthly release at 58 chapters. I think it's been slightly longer than a year.



correct me if i'm wrong, but didn't SE start off as a weekly release?

either that or OM really messed up my timescale..


----------



## Darth (Feb 18, 2009)

oh.. nvr mind then..

>.>


----------



## spaZ (Feb 18, 2009)

And thats why you don't go to one manga because its the shittest manga site ever.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 18, 2009)

reading manga online is just more convienant for me and its faster. So whatever. I use both websites so its not a big deal for me.


----------



## Sin (Feb 19, 2009)

mangashare is slow in updating at times, but it actually uses quality scans for their online reader. I recommend them over any other online reader I've tried (tho I can't say I've tried many).

Heck, bleachexile is better than OM.


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 19, 2009)

So...If I stick with sites like Mangashare I am sacrificing speed for quality? Eh...Arachne's dying anyway so it's not like I need to what's going to happen and I can wait for Air Gear, D. Grayman, etc. 

I am sold, but, how slow is slow? 2-3 weeks?


----------



## Sin (Feb 19, 2009)

Bleachexile isn't too bad with speed, but MS can take its sweet time sometimes.

I don't use online readers often (I don't read many series and I download the few I read), so I can't give you exact timeframes.

Both links for BE and MS are on the first post, so, give them a shot yourself and see how you like them.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 19, 2009)

manga helpers is where everything usually pops up first.


----------



## Intus Legere (Feb 20, 2009)

Just finished the chapters that are available, and what can I say. The manga is good, but some of the scenes are just epic: the Black Star vs. Mifune has some the best battle scenes I have seen in a good while. Really awesome


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 24, 2009)

just finished reading
wow,SE is really a great manga,the art improved alot
many awesome and interesting villians,main characters are great(I even like maka )
and fights are awesome,you can tell what is really happening,great jop from the mangaka
and BS vs Mifune has to be one of the best fights
mifune and BS fighting style is great and creative,was such a treat to watch them fighting

now waiting for next chapter


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 24, 2009)

Black Star's fight was kind of bland, but Mifinue is dead and I hated that boring fuck.  So yay! Hopefully, Noah isn't as one dimensional as Medusa. "GREAT POWAZ RWAR!" may impress 12 year old's, but I like a bit more depth to my antagonists.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 24, 2009)

mmm
Medusa and Mifinue have cool style for them,I like it

also I liked the trade she did with shinigami,was a smart move from her
Mifinue has a creative fighting style

anyway what was your favourite fight ?



> GREAT POWAZ RWAR!" may impress 12 year old's, but



what great power ?


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 24, 2009)

I liked the weird fights like Mizune's total slaughter of everyone around her, OX vs (Can't recall her name), and Mosquito vs DTK was pretty good. Hopefully, Noah can do more than attack with his book.

I liked Medusa when she was an adult and before she became overexposed.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 24, 2009)

well,that was in the latest chapters

so it seems you dont like the villians
I think they are cool

not that bad to call SE shit


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 24, 2009)

I have been following the manga a month or two before the SE anime started. I still follow it because I am interesed in seeing what happens with Baba Yaga and seeing if it's worth staying with.

 There are more villains than just Mifune and Medusa, fyi.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 24, 2009)

> ere are more villains than just Mifune and Medusa, fyi.



yeah
so you like baba yaga arc,that doesnt make it shit

I think


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 24, 2009)

I never said I liked the Baba Yaga arc. 

I said I am interested in what happens with it. We have a new badguy now so I am wanting to know if it's worth staying with.

You are not very bright, I think.


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2009)

Medusa used Desert Coffin???


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 24, 2009)

You mean when she sealed Arachne's soul?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 24, 2009)

I remember them calling me arachne 

I already understanded what they mean but I wanted to see for myself,lol

so you hate it but interested in it......genius 



> seeing if it's worth staying with.



so it is shit for you,but you are waiting for something magical to make it good
you have been following it for a year now and it still is a shit

and in the end you are expecting it to be worth to stay with



I have no problem with you hating it


so you are interested in shit



> I liked the weird fights like Mizune's total slaughter of everyone around her, OX vs (Can't recall her name), and Mosquito vs DTK was pretty good. Hopefully, Noah can do more than attack with his book



isnt that in baba yaga arc?


----------



## Darth (Feb 24, 2009)

she used her Arrow attacks to compress arachne's insanity..

and failed miserably..

xD


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 24, 2009)

I think it was a spell to compress souls not so much an attack per say. At least that's what it looked like to me. And lol at Medusa being the only one who has a clue at what Arachne was up to. 



> so it is shit for you,but you are waiting for something magical to make it good
> you have been following it for a year now and it still is a shit





> I have been following the manga a month or two before the SE anime started.



^
This. 

I rarely drop anime or manga I invest time into unless I have to and things are changing so I am interested to see where they go. I hated the Indian arc for Kuriju(WTFever it's called) and it looks to have become interesting again. 



> I have no problem with you hating it
> 
> 
> so you are interested in shit



So you think the manga is shit too? Awesome.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 24, 2009)

> So you think the manga is shit too? Awesome



I meant according to you ......genius


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 24, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I meant according to you ......genius



I don't recall seeing that in your post.  

Perhaps, I'll ask the exact same question over and over again with horrible spelling because someone mocked the same "comic book" I like.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 24, 2009)

> I don't recall seeing that in your post



use your brain


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 24, 2009)

> isnt that in baba yaga arc?





> I rarely drop anime or manga I invest time into unless I have to and things are changing so I am interested to see where they go. I hated the Indian arc for Kuriju(WTFever it's called) and it looks to have become interesting again.



^

Again this



hgfdsahjkl said:


> use your brain



 Ok, maybe sarcasm _is_ lost on you.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 24, 2009)

> because someone mocked the same "comic book" I like.



meh,I dont care

I wanted to know why you hate it


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 24, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I wanted to know why you hate it



If you wanted to know why you should have asked. 

I don't like the direction of the current plot,  some of the characterizatons, and many other complaints, but I am hoping that will change.  

I am hoping Arachne won't get killed off, but I doubt it. I am expecting Noah to be the new big bad so I will see what he can do.


----------



## taboo (Feb 24, 2009)

unrest in the SOUL EATER THREAD


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2009)

So...by that song this is gonna end with us making out?


----------



## Sin (Feb 24, 2009)

Funny thing is, I never even saw Arachne calling SE shit


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 24, 2009)

anime thread....


----------



## taboo (Feb 24, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> So...by that song this is gonna end with us making out?



only if you take me to a dinner and a movie first


----------



## spaZ (Feb 24, 2009)

Sin said:


> Funny thing is, I never even saw Arachne calling SE shit



In the anime thread he has but if he says it in here he probably will get flamed.


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 24, 2009)

He kinda gets flamed in the anime thread too.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2009)

taboo said:


> only if you take me to a dinner and a movie first



Curry and tropic thunder DVD imo.


----------



## Sin (Feb 24, 2009)

spaZ said:


> In the anime thread he has but if he says it in here he probably will get flamed.


That's right...

Well carry on then


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 24, 2009)

I like curry.

Yeah, this thread is full o' flamers.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 26, 2009)

Spammers and trolls too


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 26, 2009)

Least it's not the HxH thread >.>


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 26, 2009)

......
HxH thread has no flames


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 26, 2009)

Just very VERY bitter people.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 26, 2009)

whoa what have I missed. 

Im going into SE manga withdrawal again, its a vicious cycle. Sometimes I wish SE was weekly but I wouldn't want the art to suffer or anything. Whatever just a couple more weeks.


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah...two more weeks till the twelfth of March  
Can't wait


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 26, 2009)

Lulz, super speedy chair 

Nice set


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 26, 2009)

LOL  thanks, I love this pic!!!!!


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 1, 2009)

Sooooo... when is this hitting the U.S.?


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 1, 2009)

I believe SE manga is being published in YEN magazine...correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## Memos (Mar 1, 2009)

MasterChick said:


> I believe SE manga is being published in YEN magazine...correct me if I'm wrong...



This is correct. It is published in Yen Plus. It started on July 29, 2008.


----------



## taboo (Mar 1, 2009)

2008                                         ?


----------



## spaZ (Mar 1, 2009)

taboo said:


> 2008                                         ?



Yes 2008 last year was when it first came out.


----------



## Gain (Mar 1, 2009)

Soul Eater *the manga* was first published in 2008? I'm pretty sure it was 2003 according to wikipedia. (lol)


----------



## spaZ (Mar 1, 2009)

The Yen Magazine for English was published in 2008. Gangan the Japanese version was in 2003.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2009)

Gain said:


> Soul Eater *the manga* was first published in 2008? I'm pretty sure it was 2003 according to wikipedia. (lol)



They did word it pretty confusingly, I knew someone was going to misunderstand.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah, I knew about the publication in the monthly magazine, but is it ever going to come out in issue form?


----------



## taboo (Mar 2, 2009)

i'm sorry i dont keep up with all the ching chong manga magazines


----------



## Memos (Mar 2, 2009)

taboo said:


> i'm sorry i dont keep up with all the *ching chong* manga magazines



What does that mean?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 2, 2009)

ching, as in I-ching, something related to feng shui.
Chong, reference to cheech and chong, basically calling out a pothead.

thus ching chong manga == eclectic, drug fueled manga magazine.


.....right taboo?


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 2, 2009)

I think he's mocking Asians.


----------



## Memos (Mar 2, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I think he's mocking Asians.



I think so too. I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 2, 2009)

Also @ taboo:

Why bring Jesus into Naruto!?  I don't mean to get off topic, but damn, that sig is just so creepy.  ><


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm curious too...about the Jesus Naruto Sig...

Anyways...it's a new month and a new chapter is upon the horizon!!!


----------



## Espresso (Mar 4, 2009)

I go to cons and buy them.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 4, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Also @ taboo:
> 
> Why bring Jesus into Naruto!?  I don't mean to get off topic, but damn, that sig is just so creepy.  ><


 rofl


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 4, 2009)

I hope the next chapter has more Free


----------



## taboo (Mar 4, 2009)

yes i was making fun of asians





excellence153 said:


> Also @ taboo:
> 
> Why bring Jesus into Naruto!?  I don't mean to get off topic, but damn, that sig is just so creepy.  ><


----------



## spaZ (Mar 4, 2009)

That is just dumb, don't post stupid shit in here.


----------



## taboo (Mar 4, 2009)

i got the chakras of the holy spirit in ME i cant help it


----------



## Darth (Mar 4, 2009)

what time of the month are the chapters scheduled to be released?


----------



## spaZ (Mar 4, 2009)

Never it got canceled.


----------



## masterriku (Mar 4, 2009)

OMFG THEY CANCELED SOUL EATER THOSE BASTARD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2009)

Said it was getting a bit dull, shame though.


----------



## Sin (Mar 4, 2009)

Lets face it, Maka fucking killed it.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 4, 2009)

I can see people hating Anime Maka (Like me...) 

But, I don't see why people hate manga Maka?


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 4, 2009)

Wait, they canceled Soul Eater? As in the entire manga, or as in just this chapter or in just this magazine?


----------



## taboo (Mar 4, 2009)

arachne exploded 


everyone died


----------



## masterriku (Mar 4, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Wait, they canceled Soul Eater? As in the entire manga, or as in just this chapter or in just this magazine?



Yea the whole thing hey atleast it didn't turn out like 666 satan right.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 4, 2009)

It was canceled because there wasn't enough Free


----------



## WolfeyesVIII (Mar 4, 2009)

It was canceled to spite the Maka haters.

There WILL be a spinoff though of a world where the entire populace are Makas though.


----------



## Moon (Mar 4, 2009)

Damn I'm gullible.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 5, 2009)

Wait, what the fuck? Is this some kind of joke?

I'm confused.

//HbS


----------



## Aldric (Mar 5, 2009)

Cancelled by Dattebayo


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 5, 2009)

I heard they didn't get numbers like Naruto so the mangaka has gone on a Togashi like hiatus until he Kubofies his skill to get better business.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 5, 2009)

You guys aren't serious? Bloody piece of shit naruto has 400+ chapters, bleach has 300+ chapters, one piece 500+ chapters, HOW THE BLOODY FUCK DOES SOUL EATER CAN'T last 100 chapters being better than ALL THREE OF THOSE FUCKING DIPSHIT MANGAS!!!


----------



## Aldric (Mar 5, 2009)

Ohkubo's editor tried to save the manga by having Crona confess its love to Maka and sacrifice itself to save her but somehow it didn't work


----------



## Merodach (Mar 5, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Ohkubo's editor tried to save the manga by having Crona confess its love to Maka and sacrifice itself to save her but somehow it didn't work



what?


----------



## Aldric (Mar 5, 2009)

Exactly.....


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm afraid i have no fucking idea WHAT.

//HbS


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, they figured that since the manga wasn't selling maybe some romance would help.  But the mangaka figured noone would like Crona x Maka so it just got canned.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 5, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> You guys aren't serious? Bloody piece of shit naruto has 400+ chapters, bleach has 300+ chapters, one piece 500+ chapters, HOW THE BLOODY FUCK DOES SOUL EATER CAN'T last 100 chapters being better than ALL THREE OF THOSE FUCKING DIPSHIT MANGAS!!!



One Piece is awesome.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 5, 2009)

spaZ said:


> One Piece is awesome.



there isn't a go screw yourself smiley.


----------



## Sin (Mar 5, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Ohkubo's editor tried to save the manga by having Crona confess its love to Maka and sacrifice itself to save her but somehow it didn't work


I actually heard about this. His editors were appalled at the idea, and the manga got canned because they couldn't find of a good way to introduce romance into the story.

It's not even publishing anymore.

58 was officially the last chapter.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 5, 2009)

I wonder if anyone will try (and fail) to remake it?


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 5, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> there isn't a go screw yourself smiley.



whoa there chillax man. Smileys aint meant for hate.

edit- WHOA WAIT A MINUTE WHAT THE HELL THEY CANCELED SOUL EATER? NO SCREW THAT! 

WHAT?! 

WHAAAAT?! 

Are you serious? Really? It was just really starting to get popular over here! 

Thats a lie. Im not believing it...WHAT?!


----------



## Mider T (Mar 5, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> Im not believing it...WHAT?!



Believe It!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 5, 2009)

source of this info ?


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah I searched it up and i didn't find any of this any where else.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, what's the source. I looked around, and this thread is the only place where anybody mentions "Soul Eater" being cancelled. You guys are just trolling together, aren't you.

//HbS


----------



## littlegal100 (Mar 5, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> source of this info ?



I second this, Before I start panicking I want to see where you got the proof that Soul Eater is definitely cancelled.


----------



## taboo (Mar 5, 2009)

No, they're dead serious. It's pretty much all over ANN


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 5, 2009)

man im going to miss this manga


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have never negged anyone EVER I don't believe in it. 


But I swear if I find out this was some sick joke 

The only thing I found anime news network was this link 

Soul eater got to be the 7th best selling manga in Japan. People don't just go canceling mangas that seem to be doing that well even if they do take a short dip in popularity.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 5, 2009)

i think it was the editors call

if i remember the article right they mentioned something about soul eater not being able to do good in the long term and just put it down now so they can get a new series in


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 5, 2009)

they're leaving so many threads just up and unifinished.  I dunno what I'm looking for to replace this come later.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 5, 2009)

cant do good
and it is one of the top selling manga ?


----------



## Memos (Mar 5, 2009)

Guys, it isn't being cancelled. Calm down and wait till the 12-14th of the month for the release.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 5, 2009)

liesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesliesli

IM NOT BELIEVING THIS TILL SOMEONE GIVES ME PROOF! 

Denial? Maybe.
Suspicion? Hells yes.


----------



## littlegal100 (Mar 5, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Guys, it isn't being cancelled. Calm down and wait till the 12-14th of the month for the release.



I personally still don't believe it's cancelled unless I either see proof or at the very least no new chapter next week.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 5, 2009)

Look at it this way

Isn't it better to have the manga cancelled before the anime ends

This way the anime ending will be the only official one and won't conflict with the original material


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 5, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Look at it this way
> 
> Isn't it better to have the manga cancelled before the anime ends
> 
> This way the anime ending will be the only official one and won't conflict with the original material



Im still not seeing the proof.  at this point I think you're lying/or you got your information wrong. 

Or you're joking at which point you're taking it too far and need to let it die. 

I smell bull.


----------



## Felix (Mar 5, 2009)

It hit me like a thunderstruck when I saw the news.
So sad that the manga got cancelled.
It had potential, but fuck, did the editors really need to cancel it because of petty stuff?

So sad


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 5, 2009)

guys stooooop


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 5, 2009)

i wonder how that's going to affect the obd?   Anime feats taken over manga?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 5, 2009)

Felix said:


> It hit me like a thunderstruck when I saw the news.
> So sad that the manga got cancelled.
> It had potential, but fuck, did the editors really need to cancel it because of petty stuff?
> 
> So sad



where did you see it ?


----------



## Sin (Mar 5, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> i wonder how that's going to affect the obd?   Anime feats taken over manga?


Whoever ends up stronger I guess


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 5, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> where did you see it ?



I know! This isn't funny, this is borderline trolling.

edit-  you son of a guns...


----------



## littlegal100 (Mar 5, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> I know! This isn't funny, this is borderline trolling.



Exactly, I'm still not seeing any evidence to support this absurd claim so I will just assume it's not true.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 5, 2009)

wait! I repped one of you guys cause i thought someone admitted it was a joke but it wasn't  dammit.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 5, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> guys stooooop



Believe me I understand what you're feeling, Soul Eater was one of my favorite manga too and I thought it had tons of potential but the manga market is a jungle, what can you do

You're going through the denial phase, it happend to me when I first saw the news too, but soon you'll learn to accept it


----------



## spaZ (Mar 5, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> what time of the month are the chapters scheduled to be released?






spaZ said:


> Never it got canceled.



I use one little piece of sarcasm and look at what I started LMFAO!!!


----------



## Felix (Mar 5, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I use one little piece of sarcasm and look at what I started LMFAO!!!



What sarcasm?
Didn't you see the news?

Or was it just a coincidence


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 5, 2009)

All right enough bullshit.

Proof of Cancellation, otherwise stfu


----------



## Sin (Mar 5, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I use one little piece of sarcasm and look at what I started LMFAO!!!


You're that awesome spaZ 

I shouldn't have encouraged it, but it was funny as fuck


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeh, I guess the lie is over.  We got a whole page of it, though.  And then some.


----------



## Sin (Mar 5, 2009)

This thread needed some activity. This was a fun way to spark it up


----------



## White★Star (Mar 5, 2009)

hows it going eveybody? soul eater is the best of the best


----------



## masterriku (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm surprised it lasted that long. I thought it would be over before it hit the next page


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 5, 2009)

*Finished reading the last three pages*
Wow....Soul Eater cancelled?  
You guys are hilarious


----------



## MS81 (Mar 5, 2009)

1st D.Gray-man now this.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 5, 2009)

You guys are awesome 

Oh spaZ, what power you wield.

Abuse it for the lulz


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 5, 2009)

I hate you all 


edit- ironic much that this is my 1, 666th post?


----------



## Ushae (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone know if Soul Eater Anime is going to stop totally at 50, or do they have plans for more later ? Was just getting into it..

-U-


----------



## Felix (Mar 5, 2009)

Ushae said:


> Anyone know if Soul Eater Anime is going to stop totally at 50, or do they have plans for more later ? Was just getting into it..
> 
> -U-



It will end at 52. 
After the Brew arc just drop it. It's into Anime Original material like FMA


----------



## Ushae (Mar 5, 2009)

Felix said:


> It will end at 52.
> After the Brew arc just drop it. It's into Anime Original material like FMA



WHAT ! Fuck that shit, why are they axing it ?! It's got arguably the best animation out there (yeah better than Bleach & Naruto) and the manga's are sweet. This makes no sense, I guess this has something to with their producers. I hope it gets the green light in the next few months.

This Anime/Manga had serious potetial.

P.S. I saw mention of D.Grayman, what happened to that as well ?

-U-


----------



## Moon (Mar 5, 2009)

Shonen GanGan has been canceled.


----------



## Merodach (Mar 5, 2009)

This is certainly something to regard.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 5, 2009)

wow you guys were gullible


----------



## spaZ (Mar 5, 2009)

Ushae said:


> WHAT ! Fuck that shit, why are they axing it ?! It's got arguably the best animation out there (yeah better than Bleach & Naruto) and the manga's are sweet. This makes no sense, I guess this has something to with their producers. I hope it gets the green light in the next few months.
> 
> This Anime/Manga had serious potetial.
> 
> ...



wow... It was always going to be 52 episodes there not axing it... Plus they are on filler material since it got pretty close to the manga. Use common sense if you can lol.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 5, 2009)

Moon said:


> Shonen GanGan has been canceled.


Together we are two.  and two is less than three.  I < 3 you Moon oh won't you sleep with me~~eee!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2009)

The amount of people in this thread that was just baptized make me lol.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 5, 2009)

....yeaaah....can we put this behind us and NEVER bring it up again? EVER.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2009)

Hell no, I'm going to do this to other threads in here now. The amount of lulz provided is over 9000


----------



## Felix (Mar 5, 2009)

The last 3 pages were lulz


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 5, 2009)

Hard to believe so many people were so easily fooled!


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 5, 2009)

I know right  
And Moon was about to start another round  

Oh btw...nice avatar notorious


----------



## Moon (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh no, my round had a twist in that it's technically true


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 5, 2009)

wait, let me get this straight...gangan is being replaced with a new magazine, gangan joker? This has to be a joke, right? 

If this is tru, then...what happens to soul eater? I didn't see soul eater in the article...


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 5, 2009)

Whoa wait its really getting canceled


----------



## spaZ (Mar 5, 2009)

No...... This gangan joker is replacing Gangan Powered which is a different magazine than gangan...


----------



## Moon (Mar 6, 2009)

.


----------



## Sin (Mar 6, 2009)

Moon said:


> .


Scaring MasterChick is *not* okay young man.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 6, 2009)

I wasn't scared  







Heh, I guess I was the gullible one this time  

You gotz me


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice play, Moon. You really had em for a second. Till spaZ ruined it 


Honestly, so unpredictable. First he destroys everyone's hopes, and then he saves them all.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 6, 2009)

Damn, I'm torn between relief, laughter, and being proud of myself that i was suspicious all the time 

But that was a sick joke.

//HbS


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 6, 2009)

Yea...a scary joke  
Well played everyone!!  

Hey!! One more week till the new chapter comes out!!!


----------



## Ender (Mar 6, 2009)

one more week!?!?  I WANTZ IT NOA!!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

I hear impatience causes manga to be cancelled.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 6, 2009)

God fucking damnit


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 6, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> I hear impatience causes manga to be cancelled.


And i heard impatience causes manga to sell itself better and turn into a soap opra, like "Naruto".

//HbS


----------



## spaZ (Mar 6, 2009)

Impatience should earn people bans on this forum.


----------



## taboo (Mar 6, 2009)

Aldric said:


> God fucking damnit


dont you think Hinata is GAR aldrich


----------



## Moon (Mar 6, 2009)

Why has this arc been so long anyway?


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 6, 2009)

Suffering from maka withdrawal. Need more maka ownage.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 6, 2009)

^^agreed 

Moon: This arc has been going over a year now...

you guys think the arc is ending soon?


----------



## taboo (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah, i'd say so

i mean, look at everyone who's dead already

Kid and Blackstar both had their big fights

maka is right there in the belly of the beast, so unless aracne does something unexpected or makes chrona go crazy or something, i think it'll be over in the next two or three months

i expect then everyone will fall back and then take on the Kid problem


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 6, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Suffering from maka withdrawal. Need more maka ownage.



Hahahaha, you and I are in for a very long wait, Wuzz.


----------



## Sin (Mar 6, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Suffering from maka withdrawal. Need more maka ownage.


...  

........ No really 

Anyways, "over a year" is pretty subjective, considering we only get 12 chapters a year. This arc is still a bit shorter than Kishin's. It's the first real long arc since Kishin revival.


----------



## Moon (Mar 6, 2009)

Capture Baba Yaga's Castle has gone on twice as long as Christmas Eve Battle did. If you figure in all the other stuff, Arachne's arc has been the majority of the manga now. 

23 chapters before the introduction of Giriko, 35 so far afterwords.

No wonder I'm having massive Kishin withdrawal. Havn't seen him in almost 3 years


----------



## spaZ (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah this arc is the biggest out of them all. The kishin arc wasn't really all that big it was pretty spread out for an arc.


----------



## Sin (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, I count the Kishin Arc really starting since Free got away. But yeah, I guess Arachne's is by far the biggest.

It's been interesting though.


----------



## Jugger (Mar 7, 2009)

so what you think is maka power up in this arc? Everybody else from trio has already showed their power ups


----------



## spaZ (Mar 7, 2009)

She hasn't gotten a power up since the clown arc, but its probably going to be something. Can't really think of anything right now.


----------



## Sin (Mar 7, 2009)

Dying would be a great powerup.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 7, 2009)

Maka got Demon Hunter in a sole arc for her, and had Black Blood since forever. She doesn't need much more.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Mar 7, 2009)

Exactly it just seems like she does because Kidd and B*S got their own this arc.


----------



## Sin (Mar 7, 2009)

It seems like she does because she is still pathetically weaker than both of them.


----------



## Fran (Mar 7, 2009)

This has been the most interesting arc, by far. 
 Medusaaaaaaaaa. She was given an incredible development ~  ~ I hope it does end some time soon though. I want to see some new stuff, and this fight with arachne herself just doesn't interest me now that there's a Big Bad Villain behind her too


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 7, 2009)

You all wonder about main characters, Baba Yaga, and you know what? I wonder where the fuck is Stein and Marie.

//HbS


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Mar 7, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> This has been the most interesting arc, by far.
> Medusaaaaaaaaa. She was given an incredible development ~  ~ I hope it does end some time soon though. I want to see some new stuff, and this fight with arachne herself just doesn't interest me now that there's a Big Bad Villain behind her too



It's OK i'am having Medusa withdrawal too i don't want her to...that d word


----------



## Sin (Mar 7, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> You all wonder about main characters, Baba Yaga, and you know what? I wonder where the fuck is Stein and Marie.
> 
> //HbS


Fuck Stein and Marie.

Where's Asura? D:

And I miss Noah already


----------



## spaZ (Mar 7, 2009)

I want Stein to show up its been way to long since we last saw him.


----------



## Moon (Mar 8, 2009)

3 years since Asura. None of you other whiners have anything on that


----------



## spaZ (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah but him being saved up is so worth it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 8, 2009)

The longer he's not here, the stronger he will return.

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Mar 8, 2009)

Asura will come back and own Shibusen with one attack


----------



## Pussy Monster (Mar 8, 2009)

The fail that is monthly manga release (coming from a person use to weekly releases). You get more pages, arguably better art work, maybe a better story, but the progression seems so slow. I lol at the fact that it has been 3 years since Asura first being seen.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





lol @ Patty holding Saw-like LMG



I like it. Soul Eater the Movie?

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Mar 9, 2009)

How is Maka wielding a scythe, yet Soul is right behind her?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 9, 2009)

It's not canon if you can see a panty shot.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 9, 2009)

Black star is holding Tsubaki and shes right behind him. Its just a fanart thing.


----------



## Sin (Mar 9, 2009)

Medusa looks sexy though.


----------



## Memos (Mar 9, 2009)

That fanart looks awesome.

Tsubaki *drools*


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 9, 2009)

That person needs to draw a picture of only Liz for me.


----------



## Sin (Mar 9, 2009)

You wish Phantom


----------



## Memos (Mar 9, 2009)

That person needs to draw Liz and Patty scissoring.


----------



## Sin (Mar 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That person needs to draw Liz and Patty scissoring.


This is no place for your filth Mr.


----------



## Memos (Mar 9, 2009)

Sin said:


> This is no place for your filth Mr.



Ok, fine. Replace Liz and Patty with Maka and Tsubaki.


----------



## Sin (Mar 9, 2009)

Disgusting.

Maka D:


----------



## Fran (Mar 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That person needs to draw Liz and Patty scissoring.



I like 



> I lol at the fact that it has been 3 years since Asura first being seen.



Ahh I felt I was missing something.
The big bad villain, behind a series of other big bad villains. I can't wait for his reappearance, assuming he hasn't been forgotten.


----------



## Memos (Mar 9, 2009)

Sin said:


> Disgusting.
> 
> Maka D:



Yeah she is, but she would have a paper bag over her head, or maybe even one of those Arachne masks.


----------



## Sin (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd rather see Tsubaki by herself


----------



## Memos (Mar 9, 2009)

Sin said:


> I'd rather see Tsubaki by herself



Tsubaki has a large deer inside her


----------



## Sin (Mar 9, 2009)

And it's her brother 

I MEAN, *cough*


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 9, 2009)

Sin said:


> And it's her brother
> 
> I MEAN, *cough*



 ew. I cannot unthink what I just thought.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 9, 2009)

mental images are something awesome, ain't they?

How is Maka wielding Soul if he's behind her?
How is BlackStar wielding Tsubaki if she's next to him?
How is Liz wielding Pattyrifle if she's under her?
How is Patty wielding Lizmachinegun if she's above her?



who the hell cares, that picture is awesome. Just look at Blair and Mizunes.

//HbS


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 9, 2009)

It IS an awesome picture. 

Less than a week now


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, it's just fanart. I found this on another forum a long time ago...

I thought I'd posted it..


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2009)

So much MAKA WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 10, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> So much MAKA WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Maka?! Alright guys nothing to see here, let's wait till next month for some real action.


----------



## Felix (Mar 10, 2009)

What did I just saw in the RAW
Does a fancy dress = a Powerup?

Maka


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 10, 2009)

Damnm that's very nice fanart!   

Only complaint is that Blair needs more boobage.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 10, 2009)

MAKA!!!!!!!!!!!!! Souurruuuu!!!!!! pek 
This chapter was great!!


----------



## Moon (Mar 10, 2009)

Don't be Maka hating without a purpose  

Waiting till trans for final opinion


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol. fancy dress. It's made of.... black blood? Soul waves? Anyway. When they calm down, it'll come off. And her previous clothes were ripped off 

loli




//HbS


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 10, 2009)

It's not like there's anything to see.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What the fuck did Black*Star do? It's almost like he blew away the insanity? If he did than wow he really is getting stronger. 

Also yeah we saw Kid, looks like hes doing ok in there.

Wtf Makas outfit almost looks like Black*Stars almost, but it looks pretty sweet. 




Translation out.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 10, 2009)

Black Star's always been badass... the author just keeps adding more to him. He's fucking half dead and blows away insanity like nothing, lol.


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Black Star blowing away Arachne's insanity like that only proves how ineffective it would be against someone like Asura.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 10, 2009)

He can probably blow away Asuras insanity really easy. If Archane was doing that much damage to people like Sid it doesn't have to be that far off from Asuras.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



seems like Noah is out of the castle. Looks like once this arc is over, the hunt for kid is on. 
Poor Kid...poor patty and liz...

And...once maka defeats Arachne, what happens when her dress disappears?


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

I'll have to wait for the scan (fuck reading the trans ) but it doesn't look like Maka will annoy the shit out of me this chapter. Soul seems to have a big part of it.

Also, lol fodder insanity. Arachne's insanity got blown away by a half-dead B*S, Asura's insanity drove Stein batshit crazy from continents away.


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

You will like this chapter, Sin.


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

I posted my thoughts on the RAW already memos :3


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

I looked at the raw, I just won't read the trans.

Maka seemed tolerable.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> 1
> [Insert text: Arachne's repulsive insanity... Spiders scratching at the inside of your head...!!]





Fuck, i need some scratching inside my head too! My brain itches for years now.

//HbS


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2009)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Maka?! Alright guys nothing to see here, let's wait till next month for some real action.



Maka win is imminent.


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Maka win is imminent.


Now now, lets not get crazy here. Maka and win should never be in the same sentence.


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

Soul is win, Maka is along for the ride.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

So...yeah...maka haters...man...I don't even need a joke..it's the punchline.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Lol, maka haters don't who really owns the manga. Even black star sits down in anticipation of the maka win.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 10, 2009)

Maka is only WIN if Soul is with her


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

Enjoy it while you can kids


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> I'll have to wait for the scan (fuck reading the trans ) but it doesn't look like Maka will annoy the shit out of me this chapter. Soul seems to have a big part of it.
> 
> Also, lol fodder insanity. Arachne's insanity got blown away by a half-dead B*S, Asura's insanity drove Stein batshit crazy from continents away.



Stein's always been half crazy... and he isn't mothafuckin Black Star.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2009)

MasterChick said:


> Maka is only WIN if Soul is with her



Soul is only win because Maka is made of win.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 10, 2009)

Maybe a little...but I like her better when Soul is with her. And majority of the time he is...


----------



## Aeon (Mar 10, 2009)

The chapter gave me a smile though not intentionally because of Maka.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2009)

I think the lyrics "Forever with your Soul" say it all.

Maka can't support herself on win


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Soul is only win because Maka is made of win.


I honestly laughed out loud.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 10, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I think the lyrics "Forever with your Soul" say it all.
> 
> Maka can't support herself on win


Tru dat 



Sin said:


> I honestly laughed out loud.


Ditto  

Not sayin I hate Maka...I just love her because Soul makes her win!!!


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

Well everyone knows I think Maka is awful.

She can just become tolerable thanks to Soul's overwhelming win.


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> Well everyone knows I think Maka is awful.
> 
> She can just become tolerable thanks to Soul's overwhelming win.



She is simply a tool for Soul to shine through.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 10, 2009)

If Soul was not Maka's partner, then I would hate her as much as you, Sin...

@kusuriuri-very tru


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

Soul should kill Maka and somehow make the little demon his partner.

Or Wes


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> Soul should kill Maka and somehow make the little demon his partner.
> 
> Or Wes



Wes, in his five panels or so, has been more win than Maka has ever been.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 10, 2009)

This Maka hate is getting old.


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

Wes wielding Soul > Maka.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, if Wes wield Soul...then both Soul and Wes would be trapped under Arachne's insanity like everybody else...


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

Wes is too manly for that.

B*S proved manliness > insanity.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh Black Star is a given


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

I think B*S having conquered his inner world/made his peace with his past really made a difference to how he is affected by the insanity.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 10, 2009)

Just means hes going down the path of good instead of evil.


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

Which is too bad.

He'd make a great villain.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 10, 2009)

yea...but I like the new Black Star


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

I hope he gets an awesome eye-scar.


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> Which is too bad.
> 
> He'd make a great villain.



He really wouldn't. You know who WOULD make a good villian? Kid would, after Noah takes him back to Kishin and Kishin turns him.


----------



## NobodyMan (Mar 10, 2009)

Black*Star's awesome whether he's good or bad. 



Sin said:


> I hope he gets an awesome eye-scar.


Or a cool eye-patch.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 10, 2009)

NobodyMan said:


> Black*Star's  whether he's good or bad.
> 
> Or a cool eye-patch.


fixed


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> He really wouldn't. You know who WOULD make a good villian? Kid would, after Noah takes him back to Kishin and Kishin turns him.


B*S dressed like White Star with them crazy evil star eyes?

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 10, 2009)

I wanted him to go bad too. One of the kids should...for dramaz. 

Maybe Harvar, theres just something about him that makes me think he'll become important.


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> I wanted him to go bad too. One of the kids should...for dramaz.
> 
> Maybe Harvar, theres just something about him that makes me think he'll become important.



Now that you mention him, Harvar was the only one (apart from BS) who wasn't affected by the insanity. He should definitely have a bigger role to play, he is awesome.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> Wes is too manly for that.
> 
> B*S proved manliness > insanity.



Harver proves this theory. His manliness also > insanity.


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

Too bad Asura is too motherfucking crazy for manliness


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> Too bad Asura is too motherfucking crazy for manliness



Are you perhaps suggesting that Asura > GAR ?

 clearly this is not where you were going?!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 10, 2009)

It is a possibility


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

Harvar>>>Asura

*hides from Sin*


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> Are you perhaps suggesting that Asura > GAR ?
> 
> clearly this is not where you were going?!


Ab-so-lu-te-ly.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 10, 2009)

False Harvar can't be better then Gar if he IS Gar. 
This would mean he couldn't be better than Asura. 
That is if Sin is correct (which he isn't). 
So maaaaybe.


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

Sin is always right.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 10, 2009)

Uh, look at the chapter again, Harvar was starting to succumb a bit. He's manly, but he's no Black Star.


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

Harvar is cool, but he's still in the fodder trio.


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> Uh, look at the chapter again, Harvar was starting to succumb a bit. He's manly, but he's no Black Star.



He wasn't even aware of a difference until the other weaklings told him.

BS had to expel the wavelength whereas Harvar didn't even need to bother to even acknowledge it


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

B*S did it to save everyone else.

Not because he had to.

Also, I loved how Noah just looked back and was like "Fuck that fodder shit "


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> Sin is always right.



Sin speaks of himself in third person which is grammatically unacceptable.


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> B*S did it to save everyone else.
> 
> Not because he had to.
> 
> Also, *I loved how Noah just looked back and was like "Fuck that fodder shit *"


Keep your hands away from your trousers, boyo.


Lilykt7 said:


> Sin speaks of himself in third person which is grammatically unacceptable.


Third person talk automatically makes him correct.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> B*S did it to save everyone else.
> 
> Not because he had to.
> 
> Also, I loved how Noah just looked back and was like "Fuck that fodder shit "



Noah's in the chapter? *doesn't plan on reading the raw*


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

What memos said.

Also, <33333333333 Noah.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Black Star faced with overwhelming insanity simply expels it in order to make everyone else shut the fuck up. Harver faced with overwhelming insanity doesn't bother giving a shit. Actually looking at the raw again Harver was only telling his partner to resist.


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

They're both pretty damn insane in their own way.


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

Harvar started to really impress me since he stabbed whats-her-face when Oxford was getting messed around with by those girls.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 10, 2009)

Lol, and then he destroyed the rabbit thing. He's the perfect embodiment of a douche.


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Noah's in the chapter? *doesn't plan on reading the raw*


Hells yeah he is.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 10, 2009)

That was cool too and when he stabbed that little bunny thing and was all play times over mofo's.

edit- someone beat me to it


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 10, 2009)

Glad to hear it. I'm looking forward to it now.


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

Remind me what the bunny thing was


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 10, 2009)

The little artifact clown thing that distracted Pot of Fire and Pot of Thunder.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Remind me what the bunny thing was



It doesn't matter since Harvar killed it anyway 

It looked like a digimon.


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh, that thing. Yeah, Harvar kills bunnies with no remorse and doesn't afraid of nothing.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 10, 2009)

It looked like this sorta.

and then Harvar came along and it looked it a little different . 

If you know what I mean and I think you do.


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

Harvar = Douche Manly
B*S = Hero Manly


----------



## NobodyMan (Mar 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Remind me what the bunny thing was




Harvar hates Easter. 

And yeah he's a douche, an awesome douche.


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

IMO, he'd look better without the cyclops thing.


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Win

---

Mikey


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 10, 2009)

I think the one of him after he stabs the bunny thing has him raising the visor.


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

It should have gone through her.


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

Looking at that bunny pic....I think Harvar hates Jews

(lol, that bunny has a Mangekyou Sharingan)


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

Harvar hates everyone


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

I had forgotten all about this panel


----------



## NobodyMan (Mar 10, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> I think the one of him after he stabs the bunny thing has him raising the visor.




Here's a good pic of Harvar lowering his visor beware of lasers.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> It should have gone through her.



Harver isn't a cruel douche. 

Harver killing the uchiha bunny confirms that Harver was the real killer of the entire uchiha clan and not itachi. He simply figured sasuke would eventually slit his own wrist or die in a horrible act of stupidity.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 10, 2009)

That's the one


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jackie is such an uptight bitch D:


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> Jackie is such an uptight bitch D:




*Spoiler*: __ 







That's why he knocks her out and takes her back to his cave

(that sounds so wrong actually)


----------



## NobodyMan (Mar 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> Jackie is such an uptight bitch D:


Harvar will loosen her up. 

With his therapeutic neck massages of course.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> Jackie is such an uptight bitch D:



I'm starting to wonder if chris brown read that chapter of soul eater...


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said, he's a badass douche


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 10, 2009)

Black Star is Badass Manly, Harvar is Douche Manly. He is the epic date rapist. I used to like Jackie too, then the Morality Machine ruined her.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> Black Star is Badass Manly, Harvar is Douche Manly. He is the epic date rapist. I used to like Jackie too, then the Morality Machine ruined her.



But the morality machine Jackie gave us Douche Harver


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

The morality machine is a pretty stupid idea overall.


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> The morality machine is a pretty stupid idea overall.



It was a good enough idea but it would have worked better if it had been used over a longer period of time. And it got wasted on those two idiots.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 10, 2009)

Wasn't too hard to reverse, either, lol. And Harvar would've been a douche regardless... he just wouldn't have gone apeshit on sum bitches.


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

Someone needs to shop a pimp hat on Harvar for me.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2009)

Harvar is pimp, and I know pimp.


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> Wasn't too hard to reverse, either, lol. And Harvar would've been a douche regardless... he just wouldn't have gone apeshit on sum bitches.


Harvar was all "Bitch, better stop that " and it was broken


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 10, 2009)

i like jackie better then kim at least. She's a cool weapon.  I remember when I used to defend Kim and told people to give her a chance, until she turned psycho bi$%^ on us.


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

Kim is bland as hell.


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> i like jackie better then kim at least. She's a cool weapon.  I remember when I used to defend Kim and told people to give her a chance, until she turned psycho bi$%^ on us.



You misspelt 'bitch'



She is okay, I never minded Jackie until she tried a little too hard in those last few pages. I guess her and Kim will be more tolerable now.


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

The fodder trio's only redeemable characters are Harvar and Kilik+Pots


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 10, 2009)

Pretty much what Sin said. Kim was on my shitlist along with Patti since her introduction.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2009)

i don't why you call them fodder. the author is simple taking his good time working them into the plot. this ain't naruto....


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

Kilik's like every awesome black stereotype ever.  Kim is cool, if superficial.  I mean, she's like the female equivalent of douche.  Actually...Soul was only able to exude so much win because of Maka.  But hey, real heroes don't need the glory.  

*Spoiler*: __ 



Spamming wavelength < tracking and neutralizing wavelength




So let's see what we got here.  A rescue kid arc.  A chance to switch focus to the fodder trio.  A shipping arc for Baka Star.  Hm, I really don't know where this is going.


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> i don't why you call them fodder. the author is simple taking his good time working them into the plot. this ain't naruto....


Because we all know they're forgettable.

If they were removed from any future arcs, no one would really care.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 10, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> i don't why you call them fodder. the author is simple taking his good time working them into the plot. this ain't naruto....



If it were Naruto the fodder trio would be more interesting than the main one.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 10, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Kilik's like every awesome black stereotype ever.  Kim is cool, if superficial.  I mean, she's like the female equivalent of douche.  Actually...Soul was only able to exude so much win because of Maka.  But hey, real heroes don't need the glory.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Kilik is cool although at the moment one dimensional. I don't think I would mind kim on her own, its just the way she treated ox and stuff. I have to admit though if she was a guy people probably wouldn't hate her as much. Thats just how it goes though.

Besides we've established Harvar is a douche and a female Harvar would still be pretty awesome.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> Because we all know they're forgettable.
> 
> If they were removed from any future arcs, no one would really care.



errr and this is exactly why the holy trinity is just that a collection of medicore tier 3 manga. a good tier 2 and above manga can easily expand on the universe it creates and keep all if not most named cast relevant to the plot in a non-fodder way. sure the new tech/weapon trio aren't really that necessary in the face of the established tech/weapon trio we have in kidd, maka, and black star. Removing them doesn't help the manga, it actually ultimately hurts the manga.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 10, 2009)

Holy shit im gone for like 2 hours and theres already like 3 new pages lol.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> If it were Naruto the fodder trio would be more interesting than the main one.



actually more accurately the fodder trio will initially be more interesting than the main one, but kishi will quickly remind you that the naruto verse is the tiniest place in fiction and force every fight to be handled by the main one despite the existence of other more capable groups.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't know I've always seen harvar's team as being the underdogs sort of. I mean even by blood it seems like the main trio has it better. 

BS- son of white star, basically grew up in shibusen.
Maka- daughter of the current death scythe and a talented meister. 
Kidd- come on.

I could almost see a story around Harvar's team where they try to catch up and maybe they could. The main trio I think will always have this sort of edge though.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> I don't know I've always seen harvar's team as being the underdogs sort of. I mean even by blood it seems like the main trio has it better.
> 
> BS- son of white star, basically grew up in shibusen.
> Maka- daughter of the current death scythe and a talented meister.
> ...



well that is obvious. i'm highly interested in how this manga expands its world and keeps everyone relevant. if they can do what few manga have the brains to do, i think this manga can safely hang in the same godly tier as hxh and fma.


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> I don't know I've always seen harvar's team as being the underdogs sort of. I mean even by blood it seems like the main trio has it better.
> 
> BS- son of white star, basically grew up in shibusen.
> Maka- daughter of the current death scythe and a talented meister.
> ...





You want to know how important they are in comparison to the main three?

Maka - About to fight the big bad villian of the arc.

Kidd - Brew, Mosquito, possibility of being the main point f the next arc.

B*S - *points to Mifune*

The other three - Busy fighting worthless and pointless fodder


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You want to know how important they are in comparison to the main three?
> 
> Maka - About to fight the big bad villian of the arc.
> 
> ...



it took 3 arcs for even Kidd and BS to get a serious fight in which they stood a chance at winning. Only Maka had a serious fight each arc.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 10, 2009)

I wonder when we are going to see some higher end Meisters. All we got really right now is the lower 1 star like Maka and them and than just the teachers like Sid. There should be some other higher ups around at least.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I wonder when we are going to see some higher end Meisters. All we got really right now is the lower 1 star like Maka and them and than just the teachers like Sid. There should be some other higher ups around at least.



When the kishin starts stomping around, thats when shingami will gather the big dogs. From what i'm understanding, the upper tier meisters are busy preventing the Apocalypse every other day


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

Speaking of Shinigami and the big dogs, what do people think about Asura's team-mates? are they still alive? what side are they on? will they come in play later on?

I personally think that Noah is one of them.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 10, 2009)

Shinigami and his eight warriors, that was the numbers, right?

If they're all still around, much win is out there.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 11, 2009)

Meh they all could of just been humans and died of old age.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Mar 11, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> So let's see what we got here.  A rescue kid arc.  A chance to switch focus to the fodder trio.  *A shipping arc for Baka Star*.  Hm, I really don't know where this is going.




I hope you mean he's getting a boat or something and not what I think you mean.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 11, 2009)

He's already got the chance of an eyepatch. Pirate B*S comin' at ya


----------



## taboo (Mar 11, 2009)

ugh did you guys just have a two page argument over whether or not Ox's group is trash or not


seriously


who cares


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks like I sparked up some discussion


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 11, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> He's already got the chance of an eyepatch. Pirate B*S comin' at ya



He needs to just wear his ninja gear over one eye, White Star style.


----------



## Franckie (Mar 11, 2009)

Just read chapter 59: do like, want more.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 11, 2009)

So what's the significance of Maka's new dress?


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

It's super special anti-demon clothing 

God she fails.

Lol @ Noah just laughing the insanity off.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 11, 2009)

Nah its just genjutsu.


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

I can't wait for spaZ's scan


----------



## spaZ (Mar 11, 2009)

The MQ/HQ raw will come out either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll be sure to put it up as soon as you release it


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 11, 2009)

yes spaZ!!

i cant wait!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 11, 2009)

good Maka, you look kinda cool!  




*Spoiler*: __ 



she's finally going to get her witch's soul!! 

soul slayer time!


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

@lk, she's still missing the other 99 <_<


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 11, 2009)

How she gathered 99 in the first place, when making a Death Scythe is meant to be an extremely difficult task, is beyond me.


----------



## taboo (Mar 11, 2009)

it didnt look like she had a problem taking out jack the ripper or that other dude, so i imagine it's just the witch soul that's difficult


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 11, 2009)

@Sin: the other 99 souls can be easily obtained


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> @Sin: the other 99 souls can be easily obtained


You're underestimating how terrible Maka is.


Also the state of the situation, as Kid is now in Noah's possession.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 11, 2009)

I guess the 99 souls _could_ be done, but still, it'd take a long time. And Maka's what, 13, 14?

And I mean, as soon as the soul limit is met, only a witch soul will suffice. So anyone who hits 99 _has_ to go after a witch, cause if they get another soul, it's reset somehow.

It's kinda odd how that system works.


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

The shinigami takes the 99 souls, IIRC.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 11, 2009)

Because any more than that and a weapon gets powerhungry, or something. It was a limit for control.

I'm surprised Shinigami couldn't just take some of the souls, and let the weapon at 99 try for a witch again.


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

Quotas have to be kept


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 11, 2009)

That or he sympathises with you and enjoys watching Maka fail.


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

Most people do.

(Though the number of Maka bandwagoners has increased as of late)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 11, 2009)

I still like Maka, but she has yet to do something truly impressive in my opinion. I mean, she's got loads of potential, but most of it isn't expressed.

Does unbiased Sin think her outfit in the new chapter is at least good looking, or is it bland?


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

I like the outfit.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 11, 2009)

It looks like a dress plus BS scarf thing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 11, 2009)

Promising


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

It was made by Soul so it's a-ok by me.


----------



## Moon (Mar 11, 2009)

Its her black blood dress with an updated art style imo

From Christmas Eve Battle


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

Arachne needs to get killed already so we can move on to Noah's Arc.


----------



## Moon (Mar 11, 2009)

So Noah can die and we can move onto Asura?


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

So Noah can win and then Asura and him destroy Shibusen together.

Good end.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 11, 2009)

I think there'd be a few small arcs between the end of this and the next major one.


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

No one wants your logic TV.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 11, 2009)

True    ;_;


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> True    ;_;


It's much better to believe Noah and Asura destroy Shibusen together


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 11, 2009)

Who's to say they won't?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 11, 2009)

Noah made a epic quote

*"Insanity......Like a pleasant breeze.*

Fuck yeah. Noah and Asusa team would be fucking awesome!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 11, 2009)

Manliness overcomes insanity definitely seems to be a theme here


----------



## Glued (Mar 11, 2009)

That was some pretty sweet music.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm gone for one night and there are 7 new pages. Fuck.

//HbS


----------



## Kyo. (Mar 11, 2009)

shit, BS is the manliest mofo around.

bitchslaped insanity away.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 11, 2009)

Sin said:


> Arachne needs to get killed already so we can move on to Noah's Arc.


Agreed, I want to know how they're going to rescue kid. 


Sin said:


> So Noah can win and then Asura and him destroy Shibusen together.
> 
> Good end.


This is possible. Ohkubo broke the laws of shounen law before, he might end soul eater on a bad, yet badass note. 

But I can't see them working together (unless Noah makes a deal with Asura). Didn't shinigami-sama say asura is scared of people? Even his partner? This might sound crack, but I can see Noah collecting asura and use his power to destroy shibusen. Or...Noah faces Asura and eats Noah.


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

MasterChick said:


> Agreed, I want to know how they're going to rescue kid.
> 
> This is possible. Ohkubo broke the laws of shounen law before, he might end soul eater on a bad, yet badass note.
> 
> But I can't see them working together (unless Noah makes a deal with Asura). *Didn't shinigami-sama say asura is scared of people*? Even his partner? This might sound crack, but I can see Noah collecting asura and use his power to destroy shibusen. Or...Noah faces Asura and eats Noah.



I think he said that Asura was insecure and that he was afraid of being hurt emotionally. That's why he covered himself with scarves, so nobody would be able to get to know the real him and hurt him.


----------



## Kyo. (Mar 11, 2009)

im still not feeling maka as a character .

i need to see some badass fights and moves.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I think he said that Asura was insecure and that he was afraid of being hurt emotionally. That's why he covered himself with scarves, so nobody would be able to get to know the real him and hurt him.


Ok, thanks for clarifying. 



Kyo-Aioros said:


> im still not feeling maka as a character .
> 
> i need to see some badass fights and moves.


Maybe in the next chapter


----------



## Kyo. (Mar 11, 2009)

is it wrong if i want maka to loose so that BS could come and kick more ass? 

even though i know it wont happen


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 11, 2009)

Kyo-Aioros said:


> is it wrong if i want maka to loose so that BS could come and kick more ass?
> 
> even though i know it wont happen



fans like you make medicore manga possible.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 11, 2009)

Maka has to win. But i wonder what will she do with Arachne's soul, if she defeats her. Or maybe Medusa's sole purpose of being there alive is to take away that soul?

//HbS


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 11, 2009)

The silliest part of B*S vs Mifune is the fact that, after killing Mifune (meaning he was dead regardless), they didn't get to keep his Strong Soul. It's like Ohkubo never really cared about that plot point in the least, lol.


----------



## Kyo. (Mar 11, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> fans like you make medicore manga possible.



how about a nice cup of shut the fuck up? 



PhantomX said:


> The silliest part of B*S vs Mifune is the fact that, after killing Mifune (meaning he was dead regardless), they didn't get to keep his Strong Soul. It's like Ohkubo never really cared about that plot point in the least, lol.



yeah , never thought of that. maybe they dont need it anymore. remember tsubaki absorbed  his brother. that could have cut it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 11, 2009)

Kyo-Aioros said:


> how about a nice cup of shut the fuck up?



I'm waiting for you to take the first sip.


----------



## Kyo. (Mar 11, 2009)

i don't drink from someone elses cup :ho


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 11, 2009)

Kyo-Aioros said:


> i don't drink from someone elses cup :ho



the cup came from your house :xzaru


----------



## Kyo. (Mar 11, 2009)

but i gave it to you :ho


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 11, 2009)

Kyo-Aioros said:


> but i gave it to you :ho



you accidentally mailed me your porno mags, the cup still at your house


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

*pisses in a cup*

*pours the content of the cup over Kyo and Wuzzman*


----------



## Kyo. (Mar 11, 2009)

i was looking for that image


----------



## Moon (Mar 11, 2009)

I was expecting those two new death scythes to bitch-slap the insanity away, but I guess Soul can do it...

Wonder what part they will play in this arc.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 11, 2009)

In short... Black Star keeps his MANLY... Soul keeps playing his music...

And Maka gets a reaaally nice transformation lol...


It was a rather nice chapter...

Now... what happens when the one who has to be rescued is the badass guy?...


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

Blind Itachi said:


> In short... Black Star keeps his MANLY... Soul keeps playing his music...
> 
> And Maka gets a reaaally nice transformation lol...
> 
> ...



He gets taken to Asura by Noah and gets turned evil somehow and beats the crap out of BS and Maka when they try and rescue him.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 11, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> The silliest part of B*S vs Mifune is the fact that, after killing Mifune (meaning he was dead regardless), they didn't get to keep his Strong Soul. It's like Ohkubo never really cared about that plot point in the least, lol.


Aren't Shibusen people forbidden to keep not evil souls? Mifune's soul wasn't bad, it wasn't "future villain/kishin" type, they can't keep it on Shinigami's orders.

Also, Mifune's soul is worth 99 normal souls. B*S already has one. If he get Mifune's soul.... he would have 100. You know what that means? You break the deal of 99+1 and  Shinigami takes all your souls away 

//HbS


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

I think we need some clarification on Mifune's soul. It is as powerful as 99 normal souls but he wouldn't necessarily fill up 99 slots. (if it was a slot based system).

He is a human so his soul probably wouldn't be too good as Meisters aren't allowed to harvest those souls.

Mifune is too big and manly for Tsubaki to handle anyway


----------



## spaZ (Mar 11, 2009)

He can get 98 more souls from all those fodder bad guys running around.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 11, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> Aren't Shibusen people forbidden to keep not evil souls? Mifune's soul wasn't bad, it wasn't "future villain/kishin" type, they can't keep it on Shinigami's orders.
> 
> Also, Mifune's soul is worth 99 normal souls. B*S already has one. If he get Mifune's soul.... he would have 100. You know what that means? You break the deal of 99+1 and  Shinigami takes all your souls away
> 
> //HbS



I forgot he already had one, lol. But yeah, Mifune was game in the past, don't see why that would change. As you said though, he would've been forced to start over anyway.


----------



## Legend (Mar 11, 2009)

I liked this chapter soul used his head.


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

Mifune's soul is useless for the deathscythe process.

Strong souls appear to be different from demon souls.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 11, 2009)

1 month is too damn long


----------



## spaZ (Mar 11, 2009)

Not really.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 11, 2009)

A month will go by quickly if you don't think about it


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 11, 2009)

cool chapter, no way will Archane go down that easily though. Im surprised Kid gave up so soon. Even without his weapons he's strong. Where'd all the fight in him go.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 11, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> cool chapter, no way will Archane go down that easily though. Im surprised Kid gave up so soon. Even without his weapons he's strong. Where'd all the fight in him go.



Into the magical book?


----------



## spaZ (Mar 11, 2009)

Hes in a book that can probably hold the Kishin... I don't think hes getting out of there unless someone opens the book.


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

That book had something that destroyed Mosquito in seconds. It certainly is powerful enough to hold Kidd.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 11, 2009)

I still think he gave up to easily. Oh well he got me I'll just wait for the others then. Uh no. You think BS would give up like that? I don't think so. He should at least try something first.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 11, 2009)

He did try something... 
He fought through Arachne's insanity and he encourage the others to do the same.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 11, 2009)

BS isn't in the book so it doesn't really matter what he would of done. Kid didn't try anything because he knows it would of been a waste of energy.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 11, 2009)

How does he know if doesn't even try? He's the shinigami's son its not like he's normal. Its been said before that his potential is like off the charts. Idk I was just expecting more from him.


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> How does he know if doesn't even try? He's the shinigami's son its not like he's normal. Its been said before that his potential is like off the charts. Idk I was just expecting more from him.



Potential doesn't mean anything if he can't realise it yet. The truth is that he isn't powerful enough to overcome Eibon's magic.

We don't even know he didn't try anything, this is the first we have seen him since he went into the book a while ago.


----------



## Moon (Mar 11, 2009)

And what could he do anyway? He has no weapon, no brew (unless he finds it in there which is a distinct possibility, and no sanzu lines. 

He's just a trophy at the moment


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

Moon said:


> And what could he do anyway? He has no weapon, no brew (unless he finds it in there which is a distinct possibility, and no sanzu lines.
> 
> He's just a trophy at the moment



Where did BREW go to?


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 11, 2009)

Moon said:


> And what could he do anyway? He has no weapon, no brew (unless he finds it in there which is a distinct possibility, and no sanzu lines.
> 
> He's just a trophy at the moment



He doesn't need a weapon. He's strong enough on his own to be able to handle himself. From what I saw he gave up to soon. He looked around and realized where he was then he looked at his hands and saw he didn't have his weapons and then that was it. It may be impossible to escape from but I would have liked to see some stubborn determination, some fight. Whatever overall it was a good chapter.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 11, 2009)

Black*Star being immune to the insanity is so badass...but him depending on Maka isn't.  This arc ends next chapter since we've got a strong new villain and the status quo is on our heroes' side.

Btw, where is Giriko?


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

Lol @ Kid having "given up too soon".

Noah destroyed Mosquito (who Kid needed BREW to even stand a chance to), in 1 attack, and you expect Kid to do something?

It doesn't matter who you are when you're outclassed to that extent.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 11, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Black*Star being immune to the insanity is so badass...but him depending on Maka isn't.  This arc ends next chapter since we've got a strong new villain and the status quo is on our heroes' side.
> 
> Btw, where is Giriko?



He's not depending on Maka. She's just already there, lol, and he knows she can handle it. Faith in you friends isn't a weakness.


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

Plus, realistically, what's B*S going to do? His depth perception right now isn't exactly reliable.

Also, WHY HAS NO ONE NOTICED KID'S SOUL WAVELENGTH DISAPPEARED?


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Mar 11, 2009)

Sin said:


> Plus, realistically, what's B*S going to do? His depth perception right now isn't exactly reliable.
> 
> Also, WHY HAS NO ONE NOTICED KID'S SOUL WAVELENGTH DISAPPEARED?



Demon Plot weapon?


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

All the plot powers are reserved for Maka


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 11, 2009)

How else does one keep up with the badassness of B*S?


----------



## spaZ (Mar 11, 2009)

Sin said:


> Plus, realistically, what's B*S going to do? His depth perception right now isn't exactly reliable.
> 
> Also, WHY HAS NO ONE NOTICED KID'S SOUL WAVELENGTH DISAPPEARED?



Because maybe they can sense his soul still? He could sense the insanity even while being in the book after all.


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

Kid manages to do it


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 11, 2009)

He's the son of Shinigami. That's all the plot he needs for epic.


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> He's the son of Shinigami. That's all the plot he needs for epic.


Being the child of greatness does not necessarily make one great 

Just look at Maka. Ziiiing.

@spaZ: Maybe


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Mar 12, 2009)

*Amazing chapter as always.

Maka is much less fail than she used to be, I'll have to give her that.

Soul was cool.

Kid is cool Unwavering faith in your friends can make a lot of people look badass.

Blackstar is FUCKING KAMINA INCARNATE BITCH . I MEAN HE FUCKIN TOLD A VETERAN FIGHTER TO STOP BEING SUCH A BITCH AND HARDEN YOUR FUCKING MIND. HARDEN YOU MIND. *


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 12, 2009)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Amazing chapter as always.
> 
> Maka is much less fail than she used to be, I'll have to give her that.
> 
> ...



AND THEN HE BLEW THE INSANITY IN A PRETTY BIG AREA AROUND HIM AWAY THROUGH SHEER FORCE.

He might as well be Kamina... with better sword skills and less robot.


----------



## Sin (Mar 12, 2009)

Sid isn't exactly very impressive though D:


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Mar 12, 2009)

*Imagine a hundred spiders crawling around in your mind, a normal person would die from the pain and weirdness of that.

But Blackstar fucking tells the spiders to shut the fuck up and stop moving. And they listen. *


----------



## Sin (Mar 12, 2009)

B*S is pretty amazing.

He became the best of the trio this arc.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm in love with how varied Ohkubo's art gets here. The insanity sequence is massively different artstyle, and yet so well done.


----------



## Sin (Mar 12, 2009)

Just wait till spaZ's scan comes out and we get to see it in all its glory


----------



## spaZ (Mar 12, 2009)

Black Star is like the only one we have seen that's able to blow away insanity like its nothing. I really hope its him and the Kishin at the end.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 12, 2009)

If he defeats the Kishin in the end, he really will have surpassed god... and then he'd have to spawn more of himself via Tsubaki, who would willingly give her body to him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 12, 2009)

Bushin vs Kishin


----------



## spaZ (Mar 12, 2009)

Bushin > Kishin


----------



## Sin (Mar 12, 2009)

Lol, Asura rapes hard.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 12, 2009)

More like hes going to get raped.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 12, 2009)

How'd it go again?

Shi-shin, Bu-shin, Sen-shin for the three? I can't remember all the specifics.


----------



## Sin (Mar 12, 2009)

spaZ said:


> More like hes going to get raped.


You're funny


----------



## Malumultimus (Mar 12, 2009)

I thought Maka was getting naked for a second there. It was a good chapter. I feel bad for Kid, because the other two are looking really cool right now and he's stuck in a book, w.



Sin said:


> Sid isn't exactly very impressive though D:



Comparatively, no, but he's still a pretty cool guy. The way he shanks people or whips Nygus into their face...


----------



## Sin (Mar 12, 2009)

He got to look cool when fighting Mosquito.

Ohkubo realized Sanzu Lines Kid was probably too strong for the series right now, and had Noah lock him up while the rest caught up.


----------



## Darth (Mar 12, 2009)

True, Kid's probably reached a whole other level. Although I think Black Star might be close to him in power.

Maka and Soul on the other hand, need to catch up. but they have their own handicaps as well.

was it just me or was anyone else turned on by Maka's new outfit?

 <3 Loli


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 12, 2009)

black star 

however medusa planned it all  
good jop from her at using the right keys to beat arachne


----------



## Darth (Mar 12, 2009)

Arachne's not dead quite yet.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah
I hope she wont go down easily

but till now,medusa made the right choices


----------



## Darth (Mar 12, 2009)

except for the whole (I'm in the body of a child.. hehee)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 12, 2009)

I want adult medusa back 

also just saw SE ep.47
mecha fight


----------



## taboo (Mar 12, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> I'm in love with how varied Ohkubo's art gets here. The insanity sequence is massively different artstyle, and yet so well done.



oh boy 

squiggles


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 12, 2009)

Inside of Eibon's book strangely remind me of....



PATAPON

By the way, why do you guys say Kid gave up too soon? He obviously tried something on page 11, and it failed.

//HbS


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Crona is at Medusa's place drinking a beer and watching football. Not gonna find it at Arachnes place Maka.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm expecting Medusa to snatch Arachne's soul and run away, after finding Chrona.  I miss her being evil.


----------



## taboo (Mar 12, 2009)

im pretty sure medusa was just using chrona to get to maka. there is no way in hell she has any parental feelings at all for that kid


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 12, 2009)

You never know, for example she really had a crush on Stein.

//HbS


----------



## taboo (Mar 12, 2009)

Nope. No feelings for Chrona.

She told Stien that she was even going to throw her away during their fight, remember? Anyways, unlike Stein, whom she pretty much hit on every chance she got, all we see of her and Chrona interacting was booting her into a dark room every few days


I believe this 100%, and if I'm wrong, then I will be 100% wrong.


----------



## Fran (Mar 12, 2009)

Arachne is going to pull something outta her ass next chapter; no way is she going to die like this.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 12, 2009)

I hope she does pull something out too...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 12, 2009)

She is bound to fuck somebody in the ass, anytime soon. Don't worry.

//HbS


----------



## spaZ (Mar 12, 2009)

Meh I can see her getting her ass handed to her my Maka with one swing.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, the only thing stopping Maka is if she looses her courage, which is the key to Demon Hunter. Arachne needs to find a way to make Maka loose it.

I don't Maka is going to cave that easily...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 12, 2009)

Can somebody tell me what's going on, on top panel? What is Arachnophobia guy suddenly doing there? 

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Mar 12, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> Can somebody tell me what's going on, on top panel? What is Arachnophobia guy suddenly doing there?
> 
> //HbS


They're not there. Arachne assumed a physical form. She had those masks on her legs.


----------



## Memos (Mar 12, 2009)

She may have absorbed some of her lackeys in order to take a physical form but it is more likely that the masks came from her originally as they are part of her motif.


----------



## Sin (Mar 12, 2009)

Maka's anti-demon wavelength broke her nebula form.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 12, 2009)

So, there is noone but Arachne, and this Ara guy is just a part of her broken nebula. OK.

//HbS


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Mar 12, 2009)

I concur, Medusa has absolutely no compassionate interest in Chrona.  None.


Excellent chapter too, I do say.


And, I know that it's awsome to wank on the whole B*S manliness thing, but it's not like he through off Insanity like it was *nothing*.  He got up and intervened because he had to; everyone else was dragging ass.  He blew insanity off of the battlefield with his own warrior's aura and then sat back down.........panting and exhausted.


----------



## Memos (Mar 12, 2009)

IDGabrielHM said:


> I concur, Medusa has absolutely no compassionate interest in Chrona.  None.
> 
> 
> Excellent chapter too, I do say.
> ...



He had just been in the battle of his life, most probably lost an eye, got cut everywhere on his body, had his fingers broken, is absolutely exhausted and *still* did what he did.

He was quite brilliant.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 12, 2009)

That surprised me the most. That was his biggest battle yet and he got beat up pretty bad near the end and he still does stuff like blowing away insanity.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> Lol @ Kid having "given up too soon".
> 
> Noah destroyed Mosquito (who Kid needed BREW to even stand a chance to), in 1 attack, and you expect Kid to do something?
> 
> It doesn't matter who you are when you're outclassed to that extent.



Yeah I did. I did expect him to do something 

I didn't expect him to do nothing. He doesn't have to win against Noah, but I think he should've tried his gosh darn hardest to. This isn't just any mission. Why go down without even a fight? Im still actually expecting him to do something later on. If he can't get himself out then Maka and BS can't (maybe if they worked together but even then I doubt it) so what he's gonna do wait for his dad to come? Nah despite what you say I still believe Kid's gonna show some friggen determination later on and do something. 

Whatever clearly im the only one who thinks this and I'd rather not be ganged up on.  im just gonna go into a corner and sulk for a little bit


----------



## Sin (Mar 12, 2009)

> I didn't expect him to do nothing. He doesn't have to win against Noah, but I think he should've tried his gosh darn hardest to. This isn't just any mission. Why go down without even a fight? Im still actually expecting him to do something later on. If he can't get himself out then Maka and BS can't (maybe if they worked together but even then I doubt it) so what he's gonna do wait for his dad to come? Nah despite what you say I still believe Kid's gonna show some friggen determination later on and do something.



So you expected Kid to fight a guy he has no chance against and not only risk his own life, but Patty and Liz's? He sacrificed himself so that they wouldn't be crushed by Noah.

I don't get it, you wanted Kid to die? Because that's all that would have happened had he chosen to fight Noah. It's not about determination, or "having guts." When you're outclassed to the point where there is no hope, you protect what you can and play smart.

Plus, he had what, a 5 second timeframe between when he saw Noah finish off Mosquito and when Noah blitzed him? What was he supposed to do exactly? Shoot at Noah? Yell "gar" things?


----------



## spaZ (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah he couldn't of done anything and he can't do anything right now. Next arc better do with kid or something.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> So you expected Kid to fight a guy he has no chance against and not only risk his own life, but Patty and Liz's? He sacrificed himself so that they wouldn't be crushed by Noah.
> 
> I don't get it, you wanted Kid to die? Because that's all that would have happened had he chosen to fight Noah. It's not about determination, or "having guts." When you're outclassed to the point where there is no hope, you protect what you can and play smart.
> 
> Plus, he had what, a 5 second timeframe between when he saw Noah finish off Mosquito and when Noah blitzed him? What was he supposed to do exactly? Shoot at Noah? Yell "gar" things?



He's inside the book without them now though. Besides they're still in the castle with everyone else, its not like they're safe yet. 

No i don't want him to die. . Who say's he's that outclassed though. Hasn't Kidd been built up this entire time to be the best out of the three? Maka and BS supposedly don't have close to the amount of potential Kidd has. They're still out there giving it their all though. Isn't Archane a little out of Maka's league? Didn't BS have to go all out to defeat Mifune? Neither knew/knows they are going to win but they're trying because this mission is important and they don't have a choice. Kid chose to not do anything, because he thought he couldn't win. Thats what you're saying isn't it?

Im talking about him being INSIDE the book now. Not when Noah caught him. He's inside the book, realizes he is, realizes he doesn't have Patty and Liz, and thats it. Then its "i guesss i'll just depend on the others then." 

uh no. 

Im not gonna expect him to just chill there until someone saves him. You don't think he's gonna try anything? Seriously? You don't even believe for a second that kidd will try to get out on his own? 

Cause I do. Despite all his reason and logic I think he's gonna say screw it and try to get out.


----------



## Sin (Mar 12, 2009)

> Im talking about him being INSIDE the book now. Not when Noah caught him. He's inside the book, realizes he is, realizes he doesn't have Patty and Liz, and thats it. Then its "i guesss i'll just depend on the others then."



Lol wat? What do you want him to do? He's in EIBON'S BOOK. You know, that thing with all the supremely powerful spells, by the creator of the thing that created a permanent tornado on an island? The creator of the thing that made a train run without tracks indefinitely?

Eibon's book is WAY beyond ANYTHING we've seen so far.

Kid's "guts" fight was against Mosquito, he had no arm, just got trashed beyond belief, and managed to pull out a tie by not giving up. The same Mosquito who got one-shotted by Noah.

I honestly don't get why you don't understand that Noah is much more powerful than the Kids. You're acting as if Kid was in some random jail cell being held by some ordinary guy.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Mar 12, 2009)

Books gotta have a weakness.  He already knows he can't power his way out, gotta wait for the moment to present itself now.


If there's anyone, Anyone, in the entire SE universe that can study something long enough and find a miniscule flaw in it, it's Death the Kidd.

Just because you're not doing anything, doesn't mean you're actually not doing anything.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 12, 2009)

We know he can move around in the book. So maybe theres little tricks to it or something? Hell a book that powerful and with that much information in it, theres bond to be a way to get out.


----------



## Sin (Mar 12, 2009)

All I'm saying is, blaming Kid for being unable to do anything is just stupid.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> Lol wat? What do you want him to do? He's in EIBON'S BOOK. You know, that thing with all the supremely powerful spells, by the creator of the thing that created a permanent tornado on an island? The creator of the thing that made a train run without tracks indefinitely?
> 
> Eibon's book is WAY beyond ANYTHING we've seen so far.
> 
> ...



Whatever I STILL think Kid's gonna do something. Listen to yourself you're basically saying that Kids gonna need to be save by someone. If its not gonna be Maka and BS then who. 

Stein? Sid? Shinigami? So he's gonna stay there and wait to be saved? Fine if thats how you want the story to be. I think Kids gonna try at some point to get out on his own. 

If it goes your way we'll have a rescue kid from the book arc.

Im not blaming for for being *unable *to do anything but i will blame him for *not *doing anything. Theres  difference.


----------



## Sin (Mar 13, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> Whatever I STILL think Kid's gonna do something. Listen to yourself you're basically saying that Kids gonna need to be save by someone. If its not gonna be Maka and BS then who.
> 
> Stein? Sid? Shinigami? So he's gonna stay there and wait to be saved? Fine if thats how you want the story to be. I think Kids gonna try at some point to get out on his own.
> 
> ...


*sigh*

You're so dense.


----------



## PhantomX (Mar 13, 2009)

I think she's saying she's just disappointed that he didn't at least try.


----------



## Sin (Mar 13, 2009)

I still don't get what people expect DTK to do, but whatever, I give, if you wanna be disappointed, suit yourself


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks for your permission sin


----------



## Sin (Mar 13, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> thanks for your permission sin


Everyone is allowed to be wrong every once in a while.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 13, 2009)

He can just chill in the book and power up some more.


----------



## Sin (Mar 13, 2009)

That's what I'm hoping for.

I'd much rather see him calm and concentrated, while trying to figure out Sanzu lines than desperately crying out trying to free himself from something he obviously won't be able to free himself from.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 13, 2009)

He can move around in there, he should atleast get something out of being captured.


----------



## taboo (Mar 13, 2009)

it's not like shinigami could do anything when he was captured in Free's spatial magic

this is probably the same concept


----------



## Darth (Mar 13, 2009)

He should just read the entire book.


----------



## taboo (Mar 13, 2009)

oh god poz


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2009)

I lol'd when Maka changed her outfit.  It looked out of place. 

Over all it was a good chapter. Can't for til next month.


----------



## Intus Legere (Mar 16, 2009)

Overall a good chapter, indeed. Though it doesn't compare to the B*S vs. Mifune chapters.

And I'm hoping for more backstory on Soul and his family of musicians. Currently this is what I'm looking forward the most to see in Soul Eater.


----------



## Sin (Mar 16, 2009)

spaZ, any news on the RAW you needed to do your scan?


----------



## spaZ (Mar 16, 2009)

I pmed sai to see if he got it and he said he was going to scan it if his store has gangan. But that was 2 days ago that I asked. And theres the other raw but its not even that good.


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2009)

What are they doing to my Asura?


----------



## Darth (Mar 17, 2009)

Sin said:


> What are they doing to my Asura?



Is that Sid???

:amazed


----------



## Memos (Mar 17, 2009)

Sin said:


> What are they doing to my Asura?



 That is horrible.

Poor Asura. He was so promising at first


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 17, 2009)

Sin said:


> What are they doing to my Asura?


I was like  when I watched the episode. And then I was like  A total epic fail


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 17, 2009)

Sin said:


> What are they doing to my Asura?


Is that Sid?! ~goes to watch last episode~

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> Is that Sid?! ~goes to watch last episode~
> 
> //HbS


THAT'S MOTHERFUCKING ASURA.

THEY KILLED HIM.


----------



## Memos (Mar 17, 2009)

Sin said:


> THAT'S MOTHERFUCKING ASURA.
> 
> THEY KILLED HIM.



I just watched episodes 48 and 49 today and the anime has turned into crap.

Anime spoilers.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Asura knoecked Shinigami out with one of those red kamehameha's.

Asura took out and ate Arachne's soul and then released into that form which is about 40 feet tall It's slow and acts retarded.

Kidd and BS tanked a red kamehameha.....the same one that nearly killed Shinigami. Only this time it should have been stronger


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I just watched episodes 48 and 49 today and the anime has turned into crap.
> 
> Anime spoilers.
> 
> ...


You act as if it had been excellent up to episode 48.

It went to shit around 32.


----------



## Memos (Mar 17, 2009)

Sin said:


> You act as if it had been excellent up to episode 48.
> 
> It went to shit around 32.



yeah, I know. I was there when it started.

BTW, Excalibur was there and no one thought to use him?


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2009)

Shinigami w/ Excalibur >>>>>>>>>>>> Shinigami w/ any other deathscythe

But the anime stopped taking itself seriously a looooooong time ago.


----------



## Memos (Mar 17, 2009)

Sin said:


> Shinigami w/ Excalibur >>>>>>>>>>>> Shinigami w/ any other deathscythe
> 
> But the anime stopped taking itself seriously a looooooong time ago.



The way/reason that Asura killed Arachne was so random and bullshit


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2009)

I just lol'd when I saw the screencaps of her dying.


----------



## Memos (Mar 17, 2009)

Sin said:


> I just lol'd when I saw the screencaps of her dying.



The character of Mifune has been pissed on. His death in the manga was as perfect as it got for his character. I wich they had stayed with that instead of going for the sugar-coated happy ending in the anime.

BS's power-up was even worse. Even Naruto can't do it like BS did


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm just going to keep my memories of going to Carifornia.   Anime ended at what....26?


----------



## Intus Legere (Mar 17, 2009)

Then thank goodness I didn't watch the anime. Soul Eater manga is keeping me interested though.


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2009)

The manga is infinitely better.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Mar 17, 2009)

Agmaster- how did you like cali?



Hunted by sister said:


> Is that Sid?!
> 
> //HbS


sid finally collected his 99+1

why is everyone talking about the anime in the manga thread?????

the excalibur mouse pad that came with the new gangan issue is entertaining


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2009)

Iijyanaika said:


> Agmaster- how did you like cali?
> 
> 
> sid finally collected his 99+1
> ...


We're complaining about how it sucks in comparison to the manga.

Perfectly valid


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 17, 2009)

I read the manga, ended the last chapter a few hours ago and yeah, definitely much better
more details, better things added, more interesting action, etc...

though i wanted Ashura T__T

After i saw him in the anime i hoped he'd be in manga too D:


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 17, 2009)

I haven't watched the anime since 30 something and considering what i've been hearing i guess thats a good thing. Although i could live with Mifune getting a happy ending somewhere I guess.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 17, 2009)

Asura might show up very soon hopefully.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah, the anime has much more of a ... "happier ending", even though i wouldn't have expected such a collaboration from Medusa


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I read the manga, ended the last chapter a few hours ago and yeah, definitely much better
> more details, better things added, more interesting action, etc...
> 
> though i wanted Ashura T__T
> ...


Yuki  

Finally


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 17, 2009)

Sin said:


> Yuki
> 
> Finally



Yuki after talking so much on Visitor messages Rod? 

anyway, i didn't do it to please you 
it's true but it lacks Ashuraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ;~;


----------



## Memos (Mar 17, 2009)

Well done, Kami. Glad you enjoyed it.

Asura is absent and it is annoying but better to wait for him to come back properly than what the anime did to him


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Well done, Kami. Glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Asura is absent and it is annoying but better to wait for him to come back properly than what the anime did to him



probably we'll get a sexy fight between him and that Noah guy instead of Shinigami


----------



## Memos (Mar 17, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> probably we'll get a sexy fight between him and that Noah guy instead of Shinigami



He would bring Noah to his knees while taking a piss. Sin's dream chapter


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> He would bring Noah to his knees while taking a piss. Sin's dream chapter



yeah but still, that book of his looks pretty powerful ...
not that they can be compared, yeah =)


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Yuki after talking so much on Visitor messages Rod?
> 
> anyway, i didn't do it to please you
> it's true but it lacks Ashuraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ;~;


Sorry Milly 

@Memos: I came.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 17, 2009)

Sin said:


> Sorry Milly
> 
> @Memos: I came.



came over Ashura taking a piss? =))
hahha, you guys have weird things to get excited on lol =)


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2009)

Asura and Noah anywhere near each other = Amazing.


----------



## Memos (Mar 17, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> came over Ashura taking a piss? =))
> hahha, you guys have weird things to get excited on lol =)



He came after Noah got to his knees. Then Noah got back up. Clearly upset and disgruntled that it was over before it began.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 17, 2009)

Sin said:


> Asura and Noah anywhere near each other = Amazing.





Kusuriuri said:


> He came after Noah got to his knees. Then Noah got back up. Clearly upset and disgruntled that it was over before it began.



you guys make me like this section even more lol <33


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you guys make me like this section even more lol <33


Memos and I are known for our loving shenanigans.


----------



## Memos (Mar 17, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you guys make me like this section even more lol <33



Hey, Sin, threesome confirmed:ho


----------



## spaZ (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah Noah probably won't be able to match up against the Kishin a whole lot. I can see him getting his ass handed to him.


----------



## Memos (Mar 17, 2009)

I still want Noah to be one of Shinigami's 7 warriors. I think the others coming into the picture could be a pretty good arc.


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2009)

Shinigami needs to find a way to fight outside Death City.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 17, 2009)

Sin said:


> Memos and I are known for our loving shenanigans.


My senses tell me there's some hot action happening around here 




Kusuriuri said:


> Hey, Sin, threesome confirmed:ho



Oh you . You'll need more than that :ho

And don't tell me you guys lack females around here so much? Oh pooooooor you, i can be your Arachne sama anytime but spoil you as she spoiled Ashura in the anime =)


----------



## Memos (Mar 17, 2009)

Sin said:


> Shinigami needs to find a way to fight outside Death City.



Maybe he can use BREW to turn Death City into a Mech


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Maybe he can use BREW to turn Death City into a Mech



that was the shittiest thing ever, trying to shinigami chop the baba yaga castle that was actually a mecha as well

and i wonder how come kid didn't die seeing it's SHIIIIIIIIIIMETRYYYYYY


----------



## Heero (Mar 17, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> that was the shittiest thing ever, trying to shinigami chop the baba yaga castle that was actually a mecha as well
> 
> and i wonder how come kid didn't die seeing it's SHIIIIIIIIIIMETRYYYYYY


When i seen screens of that i never facepalmed so hard in my life


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> My senses tell me there's some hot action happening around here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have TaC and MC


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 17, 2009)

Heero said:


> When i seen screens of that i never facepalmed so hard in my life


my keyboard is broken because of that episode 



Sin said:


> We have TaC and MC


What about me?


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2009)

MasterChick said:


> my keyboard is broken because of that episode
> 
> 
> What about me?


You can be Mizune


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 17, 2009)

What about Maka?  




 
Yea right!! 

Mizune is good


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2009)

No we like you


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 17, 2009)

Then Mizune it is!!!  

Then what about TaC


----------



## Sin (Mar 17, 2009)

She's Marie of course.

Till Noah gets a female sidekick


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 18, 2009)

I am so lost with the new direction of this thread.





Iijyanaika said:


> Agmaster- how did you like cali?
> 
> the excalibur mouse pad that came with the new gangan issue is entertaining


From United King, I am looking for him.  So you know...not so much since I hafta go back.  To cariforrrniaaaa.   

Show me your pad Iij.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Mar 18, 2009)

my pad sucks, i live with two old ladies as roomates. i mostly hang out with friends in either convoy, or la jolla, and the occasional trip to orange county/LA to see my other friends. 

after arachne we'll obviously go into where's kidd mode, but there's gotta be something inbetween, for a breather since this was such a concentrated arc..........makas mother-3rd gorgon sister-ashura-eibon

recap, we've seen our 3 power up, backup on black star, and soul.........i say the next arc shinigami dies because kidd figures out from the book how to do his lines


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Heero said:


> When i seen screens of that i never facepalmed so hard in my life


haha, tell me about it =))




Sin said:


> We have TaC and MC


who's TaC? 




Agmaster said:


> *I am so lost with the new direction of this thread.*
> From United King, I am looking for him.  So you know...not so much since I hafta go back.  To cariforrrniaaaa.
> 
> Show me your pad Iij.



I'm the bringer of the madness mister 




Anyway, ANNOUNCEMENT.

I'm looking mainly for good manga panels of ASHURA to colour, if someone knows any please send them to me .
I don't have too much time to look through all the manga now, so help would be appreciated >_<

Black star, Soul or Stein are good as well, Kid too
=)


----------



## Memos (Mar 18, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Anyway, ANNOUNCEMENT.
> 
> I'm looking mainly for good manga panels of ASHURA to colour, if someone knows any please send them to me .
> I don't have too much time to look through all the manga now, so help would be appreciated >_<
> ...



You won't find any Asura outside of his release and battle with Shinigami

Is this Kidd page any good?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You won't find any Asura outside of his release and battle with Shinigami
> 
> Is this Kidd page any good?



ohh, good, and good quality as well :>

hope i'll be able to clean it properly, i don't even have a tablet :[
oh btw, Giriko looks hot too in the manga


----------



## Memos (Mar 18, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ohh, good, and good quality as well :>
> 
> hope i'll be able to clean it properly, i don't even have a tablet :[
> oh btw, Giriko looks hot too in the manga



That is one of spaZ's scans. They are quite wonderful.

I can't wait till Sin see's that you've said that about Giriko. He'll be so happy.

BTW, Justin>>>>Giriko


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That is one of spaZ's scans. They are quite wonderful.
> 
> I can't wait till Sin see's that you've said that about Giriko. He'll be so happy.
> 
> BTW, Justin>>>>Giriko



yeah, about personality i agree, but Giriko's hotter 

Then Sin will find me Giriko pannels?  aweshum


----------



## Memos (Mar 18, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> yeah, about personality i agree, *but Giriko's hotter*
> 
> Then Sin will find me Giriko pannels?  aweshum



Does not compute.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Does not compute.



i hate his hair


----------



## Memos (Mar 18, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> i hate his hair



You're not making any sense. It's as if your last few posts have been full of gibberish.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You're not making any sense. It's as if your last few posts have been full of gibberish.



it's not my problem you like bonde guys :>


----------



## Memos (Mar 18, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> it's not my problem you like bonde guys :>



 But they're both blonde.

I just think Giriko is an idiot.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 18, 2009)

Hes dumb enough to get tricked by the two sisters.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 18, 2009)

Giriko's a scarletish?  Or brown, rusting tones.


Iijyanaika said:


> my *pad* sucks, i live with two old ladies as roomates. i mostly hang out with friends in either convoy, or la jolla, and the occasional trip to orange county/LA to see my other friends.



Excalibur can let you live within him?  He truly is the greatest weapon.  Without being 3d even.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 18, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Hes dumb enough to get tricked by the two sisters.



not true, but who would resist? 

do you think arachnofobia has chicks?  the poor guy just lacked women


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2009)

Giriko is amazing. And so is Milly for liking all my favorite characters.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Sin said:


> Giriko is amazing. And so is Milly for liking all my favorite characters.



find me sexy manga panels of his i can draw


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2009)

Wansun


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Sin said:


> Naruto Chapter 440 Prediction Thread



ups, i wanted to say colour 


of his face, with clear and nice panels


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2009)

Link removed


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Sin said:


> Link removed




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Memos (Mar 18, 2009)

Sin failed pretty hard.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Sin failed pretty hard.



yeah lol 

but obviously a man is interested in teh "ass", that's why his pic had to include his back 

if you're interested and you'll like the colouring, i'll colour a Justin for you too


----------



## NobodyMan (Mar 18, 2009)

Ewwwwww. 

/beatingdeadhorse

I wonder when Giriko's gonna wake up?


----------



## Memos (Mar 18, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> yeah lol
> 
> but obviously a man is interested in teh "ass", that's why his pic had to include his back
> 
> if you're interested and you'll like the colouring, i'll colour a Justin for you too



I would love to sig that Kidd page


NobodyMan said:


> Ewwwwww.
> 
> /beatingdeadhorse
> 
> I wonder when Giriko's gonna wake up?



Beat it, Mikey, beat it with the force of a thousand suns


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2009)

Milly and Memos teaming up?

I like where this is going


----------



## Memos (Mar 18, 2009)

Sin said:


> Milly and Memos teaming up?
> 
> I like where this is going





The thread, you's killed it.

---

I really hope that Soul kills Arachne for good this chapter so we don't have to see Maka and her plot-kai messing up the manga anymore

(for a while at least)


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 18, 2009)

i started colouring Kid xD


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2009)

Noah should have collected Arachne and stolen the arc


----------



## Memos (Mar 18, 2009)

Sin said:


> Noah should have collected Arachne and stolen the arc



She's all part of the plan. Asura's plan


----------



## spaZ (Mar 18, 2009)

Someone like him doesn't have a plan.


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2009)

With Asura you have to expect the unexpected 

Ohkubo would become the greatest troll ever if he took Asura's "We'll never meet again" line literally and never returned to Asura's storyline.


----------



## Memos (Mar 18, 2009)

Sin said:


> With Asura you have to expect the unexpected
> 
> Ohkubo would become the greatest troll ever if he took Asura's "We'll never meet again" line literally and never returned to Asura's storyline.



 He's probably happy to be out of confinement and is on a tropical island somewhere.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 18, 2009)

Meh I can see him being bored and just going around killing people soon.


----------



## NobodyMan (Mar 18, 2009)

Sin said:


> With Asura you have to expect the unexpected
> 
> Ohkubo would become the greatest troll ever if he took Asura's "We'll never meet again" line literally and never returned to Asura's storyline.


That would just be evil. All the agony it would cause. 

I can see Asura looking like a hobo in a big city or something, eating the souls of passersby and whatnot.


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2009)

Asura reminds me of Priscilla without the loli-factor.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2009)

Asura probably hangs out in Hawai, bangs women etc etc, and eats their souls as soon as he feels connected to them.

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Mar 19, 2009)

Then nukes the Island with his Island Busting prowess.


----------



## Memos (Mar 19, 2009)

Sin said:


> Then nukes the Island with his Island Busting prowess.



Not confirmed.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 19, 2009)

Sin said:


> With Asura you have to expect the unexpected
> 
> Ohkubo would become the greatest troll ever if he took Asura's "We'll never meet again" line literally and never returned to Asura's storyline.


OMG!!! I hope that doesn't happen  That'll be so cruel  

Hehee, Ohkubo is going to make Maka take all the glory 



Kusuriuri said:


> He's probably happy to be out of confinement and is on a tropical island somewhere.


Yep, Asura is a total beach bum 


spaZ said:


> Meh I can see him being bored and just going around killing people soon.


I hope so...I miss Asura...in the manga...anime totally ruined it for me  

Oh btw, Hows the 59 scans going, spaz?


----------



## stavrakas (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey guys, I just wanna get this answered and leave before I get spoiled 

I just started watching the anime (I'm at episode 10) and I was wondering at which episode does it start to move away from the manga and follow its own story? I just need to know so I can start reading the manga too from that point on.


----------



## Sin (Mar 19, 2009)

stavrakas said:


> Hey guys, I just wanna get this answered and leave before I get spoiled
> 
> I just started watching the anime (I'm at episode 10) and I was wondering at which episode does it start to move away from the manga and follow its own story? I just need to know so I can start reading the manga too from that point on.


Stop watching it after the spider lady first appears, and come here we'll tell you what chapter to pick it up at.

Hopefully that won't be too much of a spoiler.


----------



## Memos (Mar 19, 2009)

Stop watching when they all go to an island with a large tornado on it. Then come here and we'll tell you what chapter to pick it up from.

Hopefully that won't be too much of a spoiler.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 19, 2009)

MasterChick said:


> OMG!!! I hope that doesn't happen  That'll be so cruel
> 
> Hehee, Ohkubo is going to make Maka take all the glory
> 
> ...



Meh work slowly working on it. I'm still waiting to see if sai's better raw will come out.


----------



## masterriku (Mar 20, 2009)

Why would Ashura go to Hawaii he obivously went to Disney World I mean lets face who could find him there and he won't destroy it because it's too much fun


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 20, 2009)

Sin said:


> Asura reminds me of Priscilla without the loli-factor.



You just know Sin disappeared in an ecstasy of Asura x Priscilla after this 

Also, Mecha Death City? I laughed, ridiculously loudly, after reading it. I don't think I could take watching it


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 20, 2009)

stavrakas said:


> Hey guys, I just wanna get this answered and leave before I get spoiled
> 
> I just started watching the anime (I'm at episode 10) and I was wondering at which episode does it start to move away from the manga and follow its own story? I just need to know so I can start reading the manga too from that point on.


Episode 36 is where the anime leaves the manga completely....It's the end of one of the manga arcs, but the conclusion of the battle is different. That arc starts at episode 34. 



spaZ said:


> Meh work slowly working on it. I'm still waiting to see if sai's better raw will come out.


I see  Still no HQ raw, eh?  I'm sure it'll be out soon


----------



## Highgoober (Mar 20, 2009)

NEEDS MOAR STEIN

But apart from that I think Maka's newest look is amazing, really digging the whole black thing. The use of the spider webs was great and I liked Black Stars little cameo in the chapter.


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2009)

From now on, I am putting everyone in this thread to the holiest of tasks.



Ohkubo has released an artbook. We must find it.


----------



## Memos (Mar 22, 2009)

I see a new sig for Sin in there.


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I see a new sig for Sin in there.


Yep.

I'm changing it soon


----------



## Memos (Mar 22, 2009)

lol at oxford having hair


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2009)

Ox w/ hair > Manga.


----------



## NobodyMan (Mar 22, 2009)

I think Ox with hair looks really awesome. 

I also like the scar on B*S's shoulder.


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2009)

DTK's hair looks longer too.


----------



## Memos (Mar 22, 2009)

Sin said:


> DTK's hair looks longer too.



No, it's always been that long. It's just always drawn to be pointing up so it doesn't seem that long.

lol at Harvar stealing the two pots and whatshisname looking annoyed


----------



## spaZ (Mar 22, 2009)

I want that art book.


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2009)

It should [hopefully] be scanned soon.

spaZ, you think you can clean the blur in the spread?


----------



## spaZ (Mar 22, 2009)

I CAN clean it but I don't know if I want to.


----------



## Sin (Mar 22, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I CAN clean it but I don't know if I want to.


How can I persuade you to do so?


----------



## spaZ (Mar 22, 2009)

Actually it looks a little to hard to clean its to blurred and distorted at the center. If it was split into two pieces I could put it together properly.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Mar 23, 2009)

I hope BS has that scar in his post mifune look. Lol Ox with hair.


----------



## Sin (Mar 23, 2009)

B*S better have a badass eye-scar.


----------



## Memos (Mar 23, 2009)

BS will be wearing a thing like his dad did.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 23, 2009)

No he won't his face didn't get all cut up.


----------



## Sin (Mar 23, 2009)

The artbook needs to get scanned D:


----------



## Memos (Mar 23, 2009)

spaZ said:


> No he won't his face didn't get all cut up.



I meant over his eye.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 23, 2009)

They look a little older in that scan, especially BS and Ox. Ox with hair looks pretty cool.
Im sure most of the art in there are ones we've seen before, I am curious about the new art if there is any though.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2009)

Ox with hair looks fucking goofy.  I jcan't help but see it as a wig Kim got him to wear.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 23, 2009)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh wtf I just noticed that scan with Ox with hair LMFAO. He looks way better with hair.

OH SHIT!!! Its also like a future scan also, look at BS right shoulder theres a fucking big ass scar on it. Right where Mifune cut him.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 23, 2009)

I like Ox with hair  

Hmmm...Are fire and Thunder girls or boys?  

And OMG guys  

They ruined Black Star's power up two episodes ago...and now they ruin Kiddo's


----------



## Memos (Mar 23, 2009)

MasterChick said:


> I like Ox with hair
> 
> Hmmm...Are fire and Thunder girls or boys?
> 
> ...



They seem to be girls.

ZOMG!!....WTF HAVE THEY DONE TO KIDD!!!!


----------



## Kraker2k (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't see what's wrong with it, I mean most powerups in Soul Eater means things get larger.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 23, 2009)

But its suppose to look like this. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 23, 2009)

I know!!!  

Why can't BONES do that?!?!  
They made Maka's demon hunter the demon hunter...Y can't they do that for Black Star and Kiddo? 

EDIT: 


Kusuriuri said:


> They seem to be girls.
> 
> ZOMG!!....WTF HAVE THEY DONE TO KIDD!!!!


I lost hope in the anime now  

But hey...instead of one sanzu lines...they did all three 



Kraker2k said:


> I don't see what's wrong with it, I mean most powerups in Soul Eater means things get larger.


Yeah...I guess in the anime... 
In the manga...Kid's resonance becomes smaller


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2009)

Because obvious the anime makers hate this thread.  I mean Maka love, making a joke outta Kidd and BS's powerups.  You know it to be true.  Remember when people hated Excalibur?  They brought him BACK.


----------



## Memos (Mar 23, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Because obvious the anime makers hate this thread.  I mean Maka love, making a joke outta Kidd and BS's powerups.  You know it to be true.  *Remember when people hated Excalibur?*  They brought him BACK.



What faggotry is this? When?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2009)

His first appearance in the anime.  The anime thread was all like 'wtf is this omake bs' and I was all like 'I'm going to cariforniaaaaaa lol'  That's pretty much the summary.  They learned over time, I think.


----------



## Memos (Mar 23, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> His first appearance in the anime.  The anime thread was all like 'wtf is this omake bs' *and I was all like 'I'm going to cariforniaaaaaa* lol'  That's pretty much the summary.  They learned over time, I think.





---

On anather note, seeing as that one group pic in the art book scans seems to be of a future SE, does anyone think that that's what the characters will look like and that the weird Shinigami skull shaped things will be important in anyway? (the shinigami mask thing like the one in my sig).

We could even get a time skip after the "rescue Kidd" arc


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> ---
> 
> On anather note, seeing as that one group pic in the art book scans seems to be of a future SE, does anyone think that that's what the characters will look like and that the weird Shinigami skull shaped things will be important in anyway? (the shinigami mask thing like the one in my sig).
> 
> We could even get a time skip after the "rescue Kidd" arc



The hair on ox suggests time has passed but if there was going to be a significant time skip I would want a few more obvious changes than that. So I don't think its a "future" SE. i thinks its just showing the process of the kids growing up.


----------



## Moon (Mar 23, 2009)

Awesome art. Wonder what the whole deal is with the number 42? That chapter in the manga was just the Clown (middle part) so I don't think its that...

Love the way B*S's face is turned so you can't see anything and the sly smile on it just makes it epic. 

Oh and my thoughts on Ox

*Spoiler*: __ 





I only have paint


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 23, 2009)

Moon said:


> Awesome art. Wonder what the whole deal is with the number 42? That chapter in the manga was just the Clown (middle part) so I don't think its that...
> 
> Love the way B*S's face is turned so you can't see anything and the sly smile on it just makes it epic.
> 
> ...



Aha I didn't even think of that. He'd look better without the spikes but then I guess he wouldn't be Ox.


----------



## Malumultimus (Mar 23, 2009)

My favorite part of that shot is probably Harvar staring at Fire and Thunder like, "What are you _things?_"


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 24, 2009)

42 = shi ni as in shinigami


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Mar 24, 2009)

spaZ said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh wtf I just noticed that scan with Ox with hair LMFAO. He looks way better with hair.
> 
> OH SHIT!!! Its also like a future scan also, look at BS right shoulder theres a fucking big ass scar on it. Right where Mifune cut him.



I'm kind of inclined to agree with this. Maybe B*S has an eye scar and that's why his heads turned away.


----------



## Sin (Mar 24, 2009)

spaZ   

I was going to use that sig


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 24, 2009)

Artbook? 

Want. 

EDIT: Holy shit at the Noah pic


----------



## Avix (Mar 24, 2009)

Great Manga and a Great Story & Plot,
although the one thing I do miss is that they've toned down on the Fanservice,
People have said it's because they're getting into a more serious enviroment now, with battles & it will return when they get back from all their fights 'n' stuff. For example, 

Soul, somehow manages to crash into a giant pumpkin('s bathroom) at the exact time when a witch (or so he thought) was taking a bath, somehow, amazingly managing to land with his head between her massive tits . 

Anyone else = Call Police
Blair = Show him more ~

I mean, the story can survive without it, and the plot is great, but it just seems that the manga is losing its fanservice, but not just that - with its fanservice, losing its humor, and the grea humor was one of the reasons I got into this series originally.


----------



## Memos (Mar 24, 2009)

Fanservice is one of the weaker part of most manga these days IMO. I am so much happier with the lack of fanservice in the later chapters. Fanservice does exist from time to time with Blair and Mizune, but we don't have anymore Maka panty shots.

Maybe there will be more when, as you said, the manga gets a little less serious than it is at the moment, but if it had any right now I feel it would be out of place.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 24, 2009)

The story is way more important than fanservice.

HAHA to slow sin


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 24, 2009)

Im a girl so i guess I don't really appreciate fan service the same way. Unless you count the mangaka making some of the male characters cooler and drawing them in a more attractive light as being fanservice...for girls  that reminds me of that scene where it showed the girls showering in the schools locker room and then it cuts to a guys butt. Thats kind of like a metaphor for the road the fanservice in this manga has taken. Almost.


----------



## Moon (Mar 25, 2009)

I've always felt fanservice was just a way for a new manga to get more followers in the beginning in order to keep its serialization. Once it becomes good enough to support itself it doesn't need it as much and thus it dies out. 

And this is a serious part in the arc so adding humor to it would only degrade the epicness. If B*S had made a single funny comment during his duel with Mifune then the atmosphere would have been crushed


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 25, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> Im a girl so i guess I don't really appreciate fan service the same way. Unless you count the mangaka making some of the male characters cooler and drawing them in a more attractive light as being fanservice...for girls  *that reminds me of that scene where it showed the girls showering in the schools locker room and then it cuts to a guys butt*. Thats kind of like a metaphor for the road the fanservice in this manga has taken. Almost.



I was like....is that a male ass? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> I was like....is that a male ass? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh stop it wasn't so bad 
The male butt is pretty hideous though, unless its not.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 25, 2009)

It was hideous!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 26, 2009)

I shut down my browser when i saw that.

//HbS


----------



## MisterQ (Mar 26, 2009)

spaZ said:


> But its suppose to look like this.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



No, it isn't we never saw Sanju lines Kid use the Death Cannon, so the Anime gets first crack at it.


----------



## Memos (Mar 26, 2009)

MisterQ said:


> No, it isn't we never saw Sanju lines Kid use the Death Cannon, so the Anime gets first crack at it.



You have a point in the sense that while in Sanzu mode (manga), Kidd never used Soul Resonance......Unless that death cannon came on without Resonance in which case Manga>>>>Anime


----------



## spaZ (Mar 26, 2009)

MisterQ said:


> No, it isn't we never saw Sanju lines Kid use the Death Cannon, so the Anime gets first crack at it.



So they still ruined the Sanzu lines thing. Hell his new death cannon for the anime looked like a weak attempt to make Kid look stronger. They should of just used Death Eagle for that part in the anime. 



Kusuriuri said:


> You have a point in the sense that while in Sanzu mode (manga), Kidd never used Soul Resonance......Unless that death cannon came on without Resonance in which case Manga>>>>Anime



He used Soul Resonance to bring out Death Eagle...


----------



## Memos (Mar 26, 2009)

spaZ said:


> He used Soul Resonance to bring out Death Eagle...



Is that right I'll have to go back and reread.

In that case, Manga still>>>>>Anime.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 26, 2009)

spaZ said:


> He used Soul Resonance to bring out Death Eagle...



Hmm no, it was because Kidds soul got stronger that the colts were upgraded into death eagles.


----------



## Moon (Mar 26, 2009)

When was it ever a question that the manga > the anime


----------



## Memos (Mar 26, 2009)

Moon said:


> When was it ever a question that the manga > the anime



You obviously have never been to the SE Anime thread.


----------



## Sin (Mar 26, 2009)

Trying to argue with spaZ, silly mortals.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 27, 2009)

I would see this as the first thing I open when I get to work.  hm, it's early..i could prolly get away with reading it


----------



## Sin (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone have any idea if the artbook got scanned anywhere?


----------



## Sin (Mar 29, 2009)

KillerBee said:


> Oh, you do this with every chapter?? Well thanks for the HQ Chapter.
> 
> (I'm new here/to this section/thread).


Yes he does.

Check the first post, I will always have spaZ's scan when it's out.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok, then good to know.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 31, 2009)

Two more weeks for the new chapter...and the anime is over...what to do now to occupy my time between now and new chapter?  

Oh, Sin...love the Giriko sig


----------



## Sin (Mar 31, 2009)

Everyone should be trying to find the SE artbook


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2009)

Anime is over?  Whats are some good episode I should watch? I've seen 1-26 so far.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 31, 2009)

This is the manga thread... Who gives a shit about that piece of shit anime. Just read the manga.


----------



## Moon (Mar 31, 2009)

Anime ending fail?

I love Bones, I really do, but their custom endings never satisfy me.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2009)

spaZ said:


> This is the manga thread... Who gives a shit about that piece of shit anime. Just read the manga.



Chillax.  Just asking here since I do read the manga, and want to watch only episode that are worth watching.


----------



## Memos (Mar 31, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Chillax.  Just asking here since I do read the manga, and want to watch only episode that are worth watching.



Watch up till the end of the Brew arc and stop the anime.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Watch up till the end of the Brew arc and stop the anime.



What epi is that up till? :ho


----------



## Memos (Mar 31, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> What epi is that up till? :ho



Episode 36.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Episode 36.



Awesome sauce, thanks.


----------



## Sin (Mar 31, 2009)

The BREW Arc isn't really worth it.

I'd stop at 32 if I were you.


----------



## Memos (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree that Manga BREW is>>>>>Anime BREW but still, the anime didn't start getting bad until Maka pulled Demon Hunter out of her arse.


----------



## Sin (Mar 31, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I agree that Manga BREW is>>>>>Anime BREW but still, the anime didn't start getting bad until Maka pulled Demon Hunter out of her arse.


Memos, it's a REALLY bad idea to defend the anime in this thread.

And I mean, REALLY REALLY bad.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 31, 2009)

The clown arc was so much better for demon hunter.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 31, 2009)

Sin said:


> Everyone should be trying to find the SE artbook



I think I'll go on a search for it this weekend. I really wanna see it 

Also, the anime's over now?

Was the ending at least lulz for how bad it was, or was it just _bad_?


----------



## Sin (Mar 31, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> I think I'll go on a search for it this weekend. I really wanna see it
> 
> Also, the anime's over now?
> 
> Was the ending at least lulz for how bad it was, or was it just _bad_?


According to what Mikey told me, it was awful.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 31, 2009)

The ending was terrible. Maka became a scythe at the end and then she killed the Kishin with a "COURAGE PUNCH" LOL


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh wow, that's terrible.

It's like, anime Maka = anime Raki Sin murders me in 3...2...1...


----------



## Sin (Mar 31, 2009)

Also Asura became Sid.


----------



## Memos (Mar 31, 2009)

Sin said:


> Memos, it's a REALLY bad idea to defend the anime in this thread.
> 
> And I mean, REALLY REALLY bad.



I'm not defending it. I'm talking about where the anime and manga deviate and how.

I think I hated Maka in the anime more than in the manga


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 31, 2009)

^^Hence Maka = Raki, see?


----------



## Sin (Mar 31, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> ^^Hence Maka = Raki, see?


I was willing to let you slide with ONE comment, but TWO now?

*negs*


----------



## Memos (Mar 31, 2009)

The anime ending, especially what happened with Maka, ruined so much more than just Asura. Mikey and I talked about this earlier and pretty much every character got spoiled in one way or the other by her.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 31, 2009)

I wasn't about to let that go, Sin


----------



## Sin (Mar 31, 2009)

TV you're posting at the speed of light, what's wrong 

@Memos: They ruined the best fight in the manga so far.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 31, 2009)

BS fight was the best. I hope a different company makes some ovas or something since bones never does.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 31, 2009)

spaZ said:


> The ending was terrible. Maka became a scythe at the end and then she killed the Kishin with a "COURAGE PUNCH" LOL


Oh my...I was hoping not to see this here... 

U had to remind me


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 31, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The anime ending, especially what happened with Maka, ruined so much more than just Asura. Mikey and I talked about this earlier and pretty much every character got spoiled in one way or the other by her.



As a wise man would say, hate the game not the player. Its not Maka's fault the anime team decided to do what they did. I would hope you wouldn't let anime Maka affect your opinion of manga Maka too much


----------



## spaZ (Mar 31, 2009)

The manga Maka is way better than this piece of shit anime one. Though lets just hope Ohkubo does the right thing and have Black Star kill the Kishin in the end, and not make a mistake like the anime team with Maka taking him down.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 31, 2009)

how can Ohkubo let BONES do that to his story?!?


----------



## Sin (Mar 31, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> As a wise man would say, hate the game not the player. Its not Maka's fault the anime team decided to do what they did. I would hope you wouldn't let anime Maka affect your opinion of manga Maka too much


Don't worry, I despise both equally.


----------



## Memos (Mar 31, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> As a wise man would say, hate the game not the player. Its not Maka's fault the anime team decided to do what they did. I would hope you wouldn't let anime Maka affect your opinion of manga Maka too much


No, of course anime maka doesn't affect how I feel about manga Maka. You know why? coz manga Maka is the same snivelling little spoilt bitch she is in the anime.

lol, wise man.


spaZ said:


> The manga Maka is way better than this piece of shit anime one. Though lets just hope Ohkubo does the right thing and have Black Star kill the Kishin in the end, and not make a mistake like the anime team with Maka taking him down.


Lol.....You really think the walking plot-device isn't going to take down Kishin? Look at the current fight and see for yourself how the final fightwill play out.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't believe Maka will take down Kishin alone.

Though I do believe she'll be a key piece in the final battle.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 31, 2009)

I just hope Black Star kills him because a warrior god vs a demon god would be epic.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 31, 2009)

I still liked that Shishin, Bushin and Senshin vs Kishin idea someone came up with a month or two ago. It's just really a clever design.


----------



## Memos (Mar 31, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I just hope Black Star kills him because a warrior god vs a demon god would be epic.



I'm pretty sure she'll get here own god-monicker by the end.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 31, 2009)

Fuck that theres only 2 gods allowed in that group.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Mar 31, 2009)

My original guess was that Kidd would be the one to take down Asura by accomplishing what his father could not probably sometime after connecting all the lines of sanzu.

BUT, after the Mifune vs BS encounter Ohkubo pretty much showed he's not trying to make his story that easy to standardize to the usual shonen cliches. So right now I have no flippin clue who's going to take out Asura.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 31, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> I still liked that *Shishin*, Bushin and *Senshin* vs Kishin idea someone came up with a month or two ago. It's just really a clever design.



What do the bolded words mean?


----------



## spaZ (Mar 31, 2009)

I can see Kid fighting against Noah in the future since he did defeat him pretty easy. Than Maka will end up fighting against Medusa and Black Star will end up fighting against the Kishin.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 31, 2009)

Black*Star _does_ need a new antagonist now that Mifune is gone


----------



## spaZ (Mar 31, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> What do the bolded words mean?


Name of gods. Like Kishin and Bushin.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 1, 2009)

Bushin was Warrior God, I think Shishin was Wisdom God.

Can't remember Senshin.

It was based on ShiBuSen, see?


----------



## Sin (Apr 1, 2009)

People need to stop associating Maka with gods -_-


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Apr 1, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Black*Star _does_ need a new antagonist now that Mifune is gone




Being B*S adversary = Death


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 1, 2009)

Thats pretty clever


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 1, 2009)

Sin said:


> People need to stop associating Maka with gods -_-


She's a god alright! GOD AWFUL!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 1, 2009)

The character hate is strong in here


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 1, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> The character hate is strong in here


Blame the anime ending and the fact that the next chapter will cover most of her and the battle with Archane.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Apr 1, 2009)

I think she's a good poster, main character but in a story like SE where all the characters have such vibrant personalities, Maka is a bit too down to earth for me. Nothing wrong with her character though, she does job in the story well. Unlike Ichigo Kurosaki.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 1, 2009)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Blame the anime ending and the fact that the next chapter will cover most of her and the battle with Archane.



As opposed to the three or so chapters that were nearly solely Mifune vs B*S. Maybe more, I can't remember.


----------



## Sin (Apr 1, 2009)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> She's a god alright! GOD AWFUL!


I like you.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 1, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> As opposed to the three or so chapters that were nearly solely Mifune vs B*S. Maybe more, I can't remember.


The difference is that people openly love B*S where as I can guarantee that ALOT of users will be placing bets that she loses the fight which will never happen since this is shounen afterall


----------



## Sin (Apr 1, 2009)

TV, no one likes people that defend Maka.

Succumb to peer pressure.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 1, 2009)

Last I checked in the old days no one liked people that defended Raki.

Admit it, Sin. They're treated exactly the same. You're just part of the majority this time.


----------



## Sin (Apr 1, 2009)

Quit comparing Godly Raki to terrible Maka


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 1, 2009)

Not until you admit I'm right


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 1, 2009)

Not sure what there is to not like about maka but w/e

also I find it hard to believe kishin will be taken out by anything other than a collaberated effort from all three of them


----------



## Memos (Apr 1, 2009)

I agree with Sin.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 1, 2009)

And there'd have to be a lot of epic increases between now and the finale for them to stand a chance.

Even amazing B*S now would still get owned in pretty much seconds by Asura.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 1, 2009)

Pretty much

i mean Black star is probably still barely on the mid tier of characters right now considering what hasnt and has been shown


----------



## Sin (Apr 1, 2009)

BREW Kid is only one solidly Mid-Tier in the big picture.

Fey Blade Black Star is Low Mid-Tier.

Ohkubo knew that, that's why Kid got locked up.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 1, 2009)

Makas new power might put her up with Kid depending on what happens

at the least she'll be on par with BS


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 1, 2009)

How do the tiers pan out in SE? Ie: What tiers would you label and who's in each?


----------



## Sin (Apr 1, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Makas new power might put her up with Kid depending on what happens
> 
> at the least she'll be on par with BS


And that thought is so depressing -_-


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 1, 2009)

Not for me


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 1, 2009)

But it is for me.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 1, 2009)

Sin said:


> BREW Kid is only one solidly Mid-Tier in the big picture.
> 
> Fey Blade Black Star is Low Mid-Tier.
> 
> Ohkubo knew that, that's why Kid got locked up.



Ya right, you can't really compare bs vs kid right now. We haven't even seen bs soul with all his powerups yet.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 1, 2009)

question is, what's next for black star. we see that kidd still has two more lines, and maka has the black blood, plus souls music......where does black star go now.

whatever it is, it'll be worth to see and a nice surprise


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 1, 2009)

there still his dad white star and, assuming hes actually alive, is probably going to be his next benchmark


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm pretty sure White Star, like the rest of the star clan, was killed.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah it was said a couple of times that they were killed off. Or that Black Star was the only left of the star clan.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 1, 2009)

I like Maka. Why don't you?

//HbS


----------



## masterriku (Apr 1, 2009)

Sin just loves to hate Maka and that will proably never change.

Also new chapter's out next week or the one after?


----------



## Moon (Apr 1, 2009)

Week after probably.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 1, 2009)

I personally don't think Whitestar is dead, I expect him to be the person Blackstar ultimately beats.

He is a ninja it's not really a far stretch that he could fake his death.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 1, 2009)

In "Soul Eater" you're dead when they eat your soul, and noone could possibly fake that.

//HbS


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 1, 2009)

This is a shounen its not like the "guy who was supposed to be dead sint really dead" theme is uncommon or anything


----------



## MisterQ (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't know what you're all btching about with the Anime, punch of courage was cringeworthy, but I though Maka awakening her Death sythe side was a fairly good idea, and I'll bet it's something which will rear it's head in the Manga


----------



## spaZ (Apr 1, 2009)

Fuck that Ohkubo isn't dumb enough to make Maka into a weapon.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2009)

It's funny that only in fail anime adaptation Maka triumphs.  That's how much Maka sucks.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 1, 2009)

It's over. We won


----------



## masterriku (Apr 1, 2009)

Mider T said:


> It's funny that only in fail anime adaptation Maka triumphs.  That's how much Maka sucks.



Maybe souleater will get FMA treatment later down the line.


----------



## Moon (Apr 1, 2009)

It began in the 12th Century people.


----------



## Memos (Apr 1, 2009)

Moon said:


> It began in the 12th Century people.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Apr 1, 2009)

Sweet Jesus the forum managers have gone insane.


I love it.  Take me with you.  Fuck yeah.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 1, 2009)

I really hope Ohkubo kills off Excalibur.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 1, 2009)

Excalibur is the best


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Maybe souleater will get FMA treatment later down the line.



And maybe Maka won't fail as much?

Oh wait, that's canon


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 1, 2009)

Makas cool shut up


----------



## Moon (Apr 1, 2009)

^ April Fools?


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 1, 2009)

Not where i am


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 1, 2009)

It's 1pm on the 2nd here 

Slow staff is sloooooooooooow


----------



## Moon (Apr 1, 2009)

Pfft this isn't April Fools, this is merely an upgrade to the forums.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 1, 2009)

Indeed

Perma name change


----------



## Kraker2k (Apr 1, 2009)

Where is my Excalibur skin?


----------



## Moon (Apr 1, 2009)

Don't know, we have our own subsection though

BI IS BI ?


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Apr 2, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> It's 1pm on the 2nd here
> 
> Slow staff is sloooooooooooow



Fool!  An April Fools Joke would consist of Excalibur NOT being the star of the forum on April 1st.  Clearly he should be on April 2nd -> March 31st as God himself intended it when he declaired it to be so, roughly 13 years after Excalibur's legend began (in the 12th Century) when Excalibur fell off of a toilet seat, knocked his head, and suddenly was inspired by a vision to create the flux capacitor, which he then dropped in his bowl of Spaghetti-O's resulting in the simulaneous spontaneous creation of every religeous document that ever had, did, and would exist along with the ultraconscious mindscape of belief which perpetuates the existance of gods and goddesses.


Then he had tea.


----------



## Moon (Apr 2, 2009)

Fool! The tea came between the times of falling off his toilet seat and hitting his head.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Apr 2, 2009)

Moon said:


> Fool! The tea came between the times of falling off his toilet seat and hitting his head.



Pfffft, according to billiard-ball physics maybe.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 2, 2009)

Did I miss some Excalibur wanking or what?

//HbS


----------



## Mider T (Apr 2, 2009)

No more than usual

//HbS


----------



## Darth (Apr 3, 2009)

damnit, no more excalibur skin.. 

I would have used that permanently..


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 3, 2009)

Excalibur skin? FUCK! I missed that?! Sorry, but _pics now!_

//HbS


----------



## Moon (Apr 4, 2009)

Soul Eater is what every series should become


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 4, 2009)

If Bleach could have kept the Soul Society momentum and been about the Bleach universe and not just Ichigo....


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

No one has found the artbook still?


----------



## Memos (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't think we'll get good scans of that artbook for a few weeks yet. Not many people even know about it.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

This is a national crisis


----------



## spaZ (Apr 4, 2009)

Order it your self and scan it than.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Order it your self and scan it than.


Don't have a scanner


----------



## Memos (Apr 4, 2009)

Sin said:


> Don't have a scanner



STFU and wait then.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> STFU and wait then.


Silly memos, acting tough is for kids.


----------



## Memos (Apr 4, 2009)

Sin said:


> Silly memos, acting tough is for kids.





Seriously though, wait like a good little Sin.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> STFU and wait then.





Art book? So it just has pictures of the characters and stuff??


----------



## spaZ (Apr 4, 2009)

Ya with like all the color spreads and such without any text.


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2009)

I WANT SAID ARTBOOK NOW!

and yeah, Soul Eater is what Bleach could have become. However, I daresay Maka isn't much better than Ichigo. 

Or it could be that I just don't like Maka very much.


----------



## Memos (Apr 5, 2009)

No one likes Maka. The ones who say they do are simply trolling.


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2009)

that's a fucking relief. I thought I was the only person who actually disliked her character.

Black Star and Kid have much better character personalities IMO.


----------



## Memos (Apr 5, 2009)

BS is borderline ADHD and Kidd is awesome.

Lately BS has become a great character though. It seems that Ohkubo enjoys drawing him more than anyone else.

The Maka hate is strong in the SE fandom.


----------



## TicoTico (Apr 5, 2009)

There's _NO ONE_ that _doesn't_ take a dump on Ichigo when it comes to Shõnen main characters 

I was gonna say I like Maka but then I realized I just don't dislike her


----------



## Sin (Apr 5, 2009)

I think that's what most people who "like" Maka in this thread suffer from. They don't like her, but they don't hate her, so for some random reason, they defend her.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 5, 2009)

She hasn't done anything dumb lately, actually shes been really helpful in the manga right now so theres no reason to hate her at this point.


----------



## Memos (Apr 5, 2009)

The main reason I hate on Maka is because she is so pointless and she acts like such a spoilt bitch.


----------



## Sin (Apr 5, 2009)

One arc where she hasn't been annoying (she hasn't been good either, just not bad) doesn't make up for her being whiny, and overall useless for the entire manga.

Also, even if she was the most useful chick out there, her personality, in contrast to the other 2/3rds of the Trio, is greatly lacking.

B*S and DTK make their partners more interesting because of their awesome personalities, Maka actually uses Soul as a crutch because of how awesome he is, and drags him down.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well I like Maka  she's doing the most at this point in the manga. Its not that theres a TON of maka hate in the SE fandom, the only place I really see it is here. I think its mostly because the haters here are so much more open and loud about it. Congrats


----------



## TicoTico (Apr 5, 2009)

DTK and B*S were awesome-incarnate from the get-go. Maka's dad makes up for much of her faults :ho And I guess her faults make her relations with Soul that much more interesting.

On another note, Medusa's a damn bad-ass character! Mosquito proved quite  as well. Stein, Shinigami, Spirit and the priest-guy are so far my other favourites besides Medusa and the 2/3s. Again, the quality of character designs is what keeps me most to this manga.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Apr 5, 2009)

Gah. I want to see more Asura. I hope Noah decides to aborb him in to his book in the future and gets raped. Hard. Kaaa ha ha ha ha ha! That'd be funny.

Besides, we haven't seen Asura since he last fled from Death City back in Chapter 28~


----------



## spaZ (Apr 5, 2009)

This arc is almost over, and it was a huge one so something is defiantly going to happen after its done.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 5, 2009)

Maka is a woman.... Her personality is justified by this.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 5, 2009)

People who hate Maka are dumb. The beauty of Maka is the fact that she is anti-shounen, hell even anti-manga. We haven't had a female character as good as Maka since Casca and even she had her flaws. She is a female who is neither fanservice nor the love interest of a main male lead. She is also a main lead female that is not a emotionless dried husk or a product of some great child hood drama. Nether does she have lesbian or feminist undertones. 

She is a main character in a shounen that isn't head and shoulders above her peers and the plot for that matter. She is a female in a manga that unlike her male counter parts has been involved in every plot central fight and does it often alone. All the while having healthy AND mature friendships with MALE leads characters and has the most realistic "borderline more than a friend relationship" with Soul I have ever seen in manga. Hell even her crush/friendship in Black Star is about as close to realistic as possible. 

She has the most understandable set of personal issues I have seen in any female character in manga, while at the same time considering herself to be yet another fighter in a room full of fighters. I can argue Maka is the most realistic character depicted in a shounen. But wait just in case you didn't get the point, Maka has never ever been damsel in a rescue arc while kidd, maka physical superior, is someones bitch. Only other manga to do this was Berserk.


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 5, 2009)

You have a point and I have to agree with some of your points...but...I say...let people hate Maka if they want to hate Maka  And don't call them dumb. People can hate characters, right?  I bet you hate certain characters too


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 5, 2009)

Wuzz rapes your h8.  And he doesn't even like Maka.


----------



## Sin (Apr 5, 2009)

> She is a main character in a shounen that isn't head and shoulders above her peers and the plot for that matter.



Yeah, she spends all her time being incredibly boring.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Apr 5, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> People who hate Maka are dumb. The beauty of Maka is the fact that she is anti-shounen, hell even anti-manga. We haven't had a female character as good as Maka since Casca and even she had her flaws. She is a female who is neither* fanservice *




WrrrrrrrOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG-o


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 6, 2009)

IDGabrielHM said:


> WrrrrrrrOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG-o



I don't think its Maka fault if you cum to her ass-less, titties-less body.

MasterChick if someone still hates Maka after realizing all the things she doesn't represent, that's ultimately their prerogative, but the irrational amount of Maka hate is at an annoying level.


----------



## Sin (Apr 6, 2009)

You don't have to post here if we annoy you


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 6, 2009)

soul eater >> illogical fanbase and besides I don't post here often anyway.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't think jack-all is ever maka's fault considering it's a fictional character, but with all the rampant panty-shotting over the years I'd say the author isn't completely removed from blame.


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2009)

the amount of Maka doujin's out there speaks volumes of the Japanese love for loli hentai.


----------



## taboo (Apr 6, 2009)

i think maka is keen


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2009)

Keen in what way? She has the best soul perception in the manga. But that doesn't make her any less uncool.

yeah.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 6, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> the amount of Maka doujin's out there speaks volumes of the Japanese love for loli hentai.




I don't think its maka fault that there are a large number of closet pedophiles .


----------



## Memos (Apr 6, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> People who hate Maka are dumb.


People who like Maka are dumb.

u c wot i did thar?



> The beauty of Maka is the fact that she is anti-shounen, hell even anti-manga. We haven't had a female character as good as Maka since Casca and even she had her flaws. She is a female who is neither fanservice nor the love interest of a main male lead.


She isn't fan-service? you must have missed the first half of the manga.

Anti-shounen? how so? What does "anti-manga" even mean?

Caska wasn't a main character, she was a love-interest and a plot device.



> She is also a main lead female that is not a emotionless dried husk *or a product of some great child hood drama.* Nether does she have lesbian or feminist undertones.


She is led heavily by her feelings for her father and how he treated her mother. What happened in her past seems to affect her greatly, so I can honestly say that it counts as "childhood drama"



> She is a main character in a shounen that isn't head and shoulders above her peers and the plot for that matter.


She is in fact behind her peers in pretty much every field -- except for one -- and that is only until the plot needs her to come in and power-up just enough and in time to carry the plot onwards. Above plot? I think not.



> She is a female in a manga that unlike her male counter parts has been involved in every plot central fight and does it often alone.


Does it alone? are you shittin me? She has never fought alone while everyone else had to fight together. You are making her out to be some strong, self-reliant character that does things by herself because she can. That's bullshit. She has relied on Soul in pretty much every fight.

BTW, she has pretty much always placed herself into the middle of the main plot fights even though she has hardly had any viable reason to be there or a connection to what was going on.


> All the while having healthy AND mature friendships with MALE leads characters and has the most realistic "borderline more than a friend relationship" with Soul I have ever seen in manga. Hell even her crush/friendship in Black Star is about as close to realistic as possible.


You call what she has with BS and Soul healthy?

She gets into arguments with BS all the time and during that team soul-resonance training, she was so self-centred, impatient and selfish that she didn't even consider believing that BS was actually trying to do his best.

The way she treats Soul isn't healthy. The girl lashes out with physical violence whenever she doesn't get her own way. She is domineering, selfish, inconsiderate and has anger issues.

Also, you think she has a crush on BS? where did you get that from? If anything, she has a crush on Soul.



> She has the most understandable set of personal issues I have seen in any female character in manga, while at the same time considering herself to be yet another fighter in a room full of fighters.


She always takes things into her own hands even though she has been told by someone like Stein not to do so. During the Kishin Revival arc, she was told by Stein that BS would fight Crona and yet, Maka butted in and changed things around to suit herself.

I know people will say that she was trying to save Crona, but she was there to stop the Kishin's revival, yet she put personal issues and desires abiove the safety of the world. She is quite the shounen heroine isn't she.



> I can argue Maka is the most realistic character depicted in a shounen. But wait just in case you didn't get the point, Maka has never ever been damsel in a rescue arc while kidd, maka physical superior, is someones bitch. Only other manga to do this was Berserk.


Being a damsel in distress doesn't automatically make someone in shounen unrealistic.

Kidd is in that book and Maka is not purely due to who Kidd is and where Maka was in relation to Noah. Do you really think that she could do anything to stop Noah taking her into his book if he had wanted to?

But in case you didn't get that, Kidd hadn't been a "damsel in distress" until this arc, does that mean he suddenly became weak or unrealistic?

---



Wuzzman said:


> I don't think its Maka fault if you cum to her ass-less, titties-less body.
> 
> MasterChick if someone still hates Maka after realizing all the things she doesn't represent, that's ultimately their prerogative, but the irrational amount of Maka hate is at an annoying level.



Whether or not someone "cums" to someone, whether they are "ass-less" or "titties-less" doesn't decide if they are fan-service. The reason she is fan-service is because of the way she is dressed and what those clothes reveal.

Someone like Asuza has a well-developed body and yet she isn't fan-service. Is this because of the way she dresses or because of the lack of fapping people do to her?


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> I don't think its maka fault that there are a large number of closet pedophiles .



I never said it was her fault.

and i severly doubt they're closet Pedo's.. They're quite open about it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> People who like Maka are dumb.
> 
> u c wot i did thar?
> 
> ...



What is this weird noise in the back ground, oh that's just the sound of fail in the morning. 

But to humor you.

1. Maka defies almost every convention that is used in manga as far as how a female, or a main character in general, should be like. That why she is anti-manga, she is anti-conventional thinking.

2. You called Casca a plot device. I should stop listening to you now.

3. But for the lol's; Maka is not a product of a family member dieing or molestation so as far as I know she is not a product of any childhood drama at the magnitude usually invoked to justify a strong female heroine. 

4. Maka noticeable not as impressive as Black Star or Kidd, neither does she rely on plot devices to win her fights. How many main characters in shounen, or seinin for that matter can honestly claim both conventions. 

5. A healthy relationship =! people don't argue, don't understand each other at times.

6. When you fight with a weapon you and your weapon are one, what your saying is pretty much the same as saying Black Star didn't really beat Mifune.

7. Since when did i equate being a damsel in distress to realism. I don't think you want to admit your grasping at straws so let me make it clear. Kidd was captured way before Maka. The significance of this is that Kidd is both the physical superior and is ultimately out of the three meisters has more in stake. He will take over his dads business, to have someone like him be rescued before someone like Maka, just hasn't been done. At all, except in Berserk. In fact considering that Kidd only a 2 chapters before demonstrated the large difference in power between him and well everyone in his class, and is still probably the focus of a rescue arc and not Maka flies in the face of convention of nearly every manga I read.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 6, 2009)

Maka is cool

According to the Official International Bureau of Official Statistics 100% of her haters are people of the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) persuasion


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 6, 2009)

> Maka defies almost every convention that is used in manga as far as how a female, or a main character in general, should be like. That why she is anti-manga, she is anti-conventional thinking.


This is also why she's a pretty good female lead.


----------



## NobodyMan (Apr 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Also, you think she has a crush on BS? where did you get that from? If anything, she has a crush on Soul.


I think it was from this page.



It could be considered a small crush, but she probably got over it quickly.

I don't really mind Maka, I like alot of other characters more, I don't have anything against her either.


----------



## Memos (Apr 6, 2009)

NobodyMan said:


> I think it was from this page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certainly possible from that. From the way she is in the current time-line though, she seems to have feelings for Soul.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 6, 2009)

I love Maka. She gets the main character treatment, is all.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 6, 2009)

I like Maka, she's cool. I mean, really cool. She isn't daughter of a God, she isn't egocentric boy with extreme power levels, she's a cool, strong girl.

And all of you haters, go to hell, I heard that boys interested in boys more than girls go there. Girls are allowed among the haters.

//HbS


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 6, 2009)

NobodyMan said:


> I think it was from this page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. At first I didn't dislike Maka nor did I like her. She was just there. I am more of a Soul guy, but I find whatever their relationship is to be awesome nonetheless. I love the way they relate to one another so she grew on me.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 6, 2009)

Her mom's name is "god" though.

*rubs chin*


----------



## Sin (Apr 6, 2009)

They're spreading.

Like AIDS.


----------



## Moon (Apr 6, 2009)

I am neutral to Maka at the moment.

Neutral flame war begin now!


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 6, 2009)

lol what is going on here?  when did this fandom turn into 97% percent of the other topics on this forum. Lets be honest neither side is really going to change their opinions. Say your piece and just ignore eachother for the sake of the respectability of this topic please.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 6, 2009)

as far as current shounen jump goes, maka is definitely on the top. she definitely can't hold a candle to seinen manga girls, but maka is a sigh of relief in comparrison to characters like Sakura, Orihime. 

i like her :B


----------



## PhantomX (Apr 6, 2009)

I like her for being a competent girl in a shounen series... but seriously... the guy could've made her less bad when compared to the others, lol.


----------



## Yakamashi (Apr 6, 2009)

So whens the chapter come out


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 6, 2009)

NobodyMan said:


> I think it was from this page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maka crush on Black Stars shows up in the way Maka considers Black Star a rival. Black Star returns her feelings but in a much different way, I think Black Star considers her 'special' and shows it in the way he regards her, even though he won't become less thick headed for her (and neither should he ). I think their relationship is mostly overshadowed by the fact that both Maka and Black Star already are in deep relationships with their respective partners.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2009)

Maka's in love with Black Star but he doesn't care, he goes for those bigger things (aka Tsubaki).


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah, and Neji's in love with Hinata.


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 6, 2009)

Black Star needs GODLY essentials  

Every little girl at some point had a crush on the cool guy and back then...I bet Black Star was considered cool with kids his age with his big and loud personality. Always getting everyones attention. 
Then, when they got older, that interest with the loud mouth died out. Probably thinking that Black Star's acts are immature and obnoxious. 


OH NOES?!?!  Spaz got banned? What happened here?


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Apr 6, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> Yeah, and Neji's in love with Hinata.



^ well he was crushing on her hardcore to start with, until his uncle carved a swastica into his forehead.

There's a reason the byakugan is a "family" trait.



Who wouldn't crush on BlackStar though, I mean, he's a pimp.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 6, 2009)

Point: Maka doesn't have a crush on Black Star. She just thought he was cool when they were kids (eg. when she was dumb).


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Apr 7, 2009)

All the women in Soul Eater love Black Star.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 8, 2009)

When does exactly new chapter come out?

//HbS


----------



## littlegal100 (Apr 8, 2009)

aprill 11 (this saturday)


----------



## Darth (Apr 8, 2009)

2 more days till the raw comes out.

hopefully, it'll be a long one.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Apr 8, 2009)

But no spoilars yet? I'm becoming desperate for some Soul Eater!!! Gah!


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Apr 8, 2009)

Chill, we still got a couple days.


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 8, 2009)

Last Month, the chapter came out two days early  We might get something tomorrow or FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Darth (Apr 9, 2009)

Hopefully we'll get the RAW soon.. I'm sick of these monthly releases. Why does the author gotta be so lazy.


----------



## Sin (Apr 9, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> Hopefully we'll get the RAW soon.. I'm sick of these monthly releases. Why does the author gotta be so lazy.


You're so lucky spaZ is banned.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 9, 2009)

Sin said:


> You're so lucky spaZ is banned.


----------



## Darth (Apr 9, 2009)

Or am I?

Was it just me, Or do I recall something about an original group of founders that consisted of Shinigami, Eibon, and 4 other people.

Anyone have any idea what I'm talking about?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 9, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> Hopefully we'll get the RAW soon.. I'm sick of these monthly releases. Why does the author gotta be so lazy.


He's not lazy, it's just his work is of a great quality. Good plot, great art, long chapters, making this consumes time.

"Soul Eater" is not weeklyspamshit like "Naruto"! So excuse me, and go fuck yourself.

//HbS


----------



## Darth (Apr 9, 2009)

I've seen weekly manga that do just as well as Soul Eater. (if not better)

One Piece for example. It never lets you down. Each chapter is magnificently drawn and the plot is always fresh and exciting.


----------



## Moon (Apr 9, 2009)

It's all a matter of opinion. Don't start another flame war. NEVER go to a manga's thread and state what you think a better manga is, it's never a good idea.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 9, 2009)

Weeell not calling the mangaka lazy, but his content does fall behind Fullmetal Alchemist - which is in the same magazine.

*Not starting an argument here!*

But...

As much as I love Soul Eater, it doesn't get crap for having unused panel space, 97% black pages, an unreliable page count, and attacks that take several pages to show.

Unlike "some other manga" which we make fun of every day for.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 9, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> I've seen weekly manga that do just as well as Soul Eater. (if not better)
> 
> One Piece for example. It never lets you down. Each chapter is magnificently drawn and the plot is always fresh and exciting.



You show me one character in One Piece better than Black Star than I might reconsider my opinion of One Piece. One Piece may be good, but it as good as mediocrity gets.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Apr 9, 2009)

Togashi is a lazy friend. So far Ohkubo has done a good job as an author, Togashi great storyteller but he abuses his legend.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 9, 2009)

Let's end this small argument with _Ohkubo isn't lazy, he makes a detailed work, he's awesome, and so is "Soul Eater"._

//HbS


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 9, 2009)

No...I think my post was the most realistic. 

Doesn't stop Soul Eater from being awesome.

Does make me want to stare daggers into the back of his neck.


----------



## Moon (Apr 9, 2009)

I like SE just the way it is 

And yes FMA is the embodiment of greatness and perfection.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 9, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> Hopefully we'll get the RAW soon.. I'm sick of these monthly releases. Why does the author gotta be so lazy.



How the fuck are they lazy if its monthly? Monthly releases are always of more quality than weekly. Though there are a couple of good weekly ones out there. If you don't like it you can stop reading the manga all together if you want.


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 9, 2009)

He's back  

As much as I would like Soul Eater to be a weekly release, I prefer the monthly release because of the long chapters and the art quality.


----------



## Sin (Apr 9, 2009)

spaZ said:


> How the fuck are they lazy if its monthly? Monthly releases are always of more quality than weekly. Though there are a couple of good weekly ones out there. If you don't like it you can stop reading the manga all together if you want.


 

We've missed you.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL I was only gone three days. New raw should be out in a day or two also.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 9, 2009)

Anyone still got the link to that journal entry of the soul eater artbook?


----------



## Memos (Apr 9, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Anyone still got the link to that journal entry of the soul eater artbook?



103-104


----------



## Sin (Apr 9, 2009)

spaZ said:


> LOL I was only gone three days. New raw should be out in a day or two also.


Noobs run wild with no one to smack em around


----------



## spaZ (Apr 9, 2009)

Sin said:


> Noobs run wild with no one to smack em around



LMFAO ahahah so true.

EDIT: Raws probably coming out tonight.


----------



## Moon (Apr 10, 2009)

Yep FMA already out so we outta get something tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

Heji did SE last month I would expect him to do it this month.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm trying to decide whether or not I should spoil myself with the raw or wait to be surprised in full with the trans


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 10, 2009)

Spoilers at least should be out. Theres already a scantalation of fm (which was amazing this month omg). That was fast spaz.


----------



## Jugger (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is raw for you Giant


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 10, 2009)

Finally. Let's see...


*Spoiler*: __ 



SHE'S BACK FUCK YES YES YES!

Monkey, too! lol, so the monkey is the Meister and the dude with creppy, but hilarious bearhead is a weapon.

Chrona is a girl. Girly girl.



This chapter was fairly short, but alot happened.

//HbS


----------



## Zeromatrious (Apr 10, 2009)

Ohh...!!! Oh, oh, oh!!! YES!!! Ha ha ha ha!!! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



MEDUSA
s BACK BABY! Hya ha ha ha! She's finally back, and better than ever! At first, when I saw that medusa had her eyes on Arachne's body, I assumed she was going to attack it or something. But when I found that she was planning on using it for herself, I couldn't stop smiling. Ha ha ha!


----------



## Memos (Apr 10, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Here is raw for you On this page



That's so much win

That may be one of the best chapters yet.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh, and now that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I've seen that shot of Krona in the end, I'm truly lead to believe that she really is a girl. I mean...c'mon! To have a guy in that kind of shot would be o_O odd. But you never know. :K

Also, I'm very fucking happy Medusa made a great comeback! Now I'm (again) hoping that she turns out to be our final villain, or at least one of the last. She started it all, and it should all end with her, too...!!!


----------



## Medusa (Apr 10, 2009)

yes I am teh final villain


----------



## Memos (Apr 10, 2009)

Medusa said:


> yes I am teh final villain



Saying that on your 666th post must be an omen


----------



## Zeromatrious (Apr 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Saying that on your 666th post must be an omen



A good omen!


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> Finally. Let's see...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Noo... the monkey is the weapon it even showed him transform a little bit.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Archane didn't last as long as I had hoped but I always thought Medusa made the better villian anyway. Monkey and Teddy were just weird though. Chrona looked pretty this chapter too...which makes me think the author is just throwing out a red herring. Chrona will end up being a guy. I can feel it.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 10, 2009)

You little fucks.  *thread ignored until I get home*


----------



## NobodyMan (Apr 10, 2009)

Holy crud! That chapter is awesome! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The battle with Arachne was shorter than I expected to be honest, but I'm fine with it. Besides...

Medusa's back baby!!! 

Nice to see her in her adult form again, and I think she looks pretty cool with black hair. It also looks being in Arachne's body is affecting her a bit, some of her vector attacks look like webs, and web patterns show up under her eyes occasionally.

It's cool to see the monkey and bear-man finally make their appearance. Can't really tell what weapon the monkey is, it looks a bit drum to me. Maybe not.

I fucking love Medusa's evil faces. <3

Crona finally appears again. he/she/it definitely looks like a girl here, but who knows...


----------



## Aldric (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Crona always looks like a girl you clods

Awesome chapter anyway

Medusa you magnificent bitch


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 10, 2009)

spaZ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Noo... the monkey is the weapon it even showed him transform a little bit.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, i though it was dude going into some sort of leg-mounted weapon, but with my eyesight anything is possible.

But I think I am right. After this thing appeared on monkey's leg, that dude was seen on a gray/black backround - like other people talking while in 'weapon mode'. Next time we see him "outside" - monkey doesn't have this thing on it's leg anymore.

Unless it's something they say, well, I don't understand anything.




//HbS


----------



## Sin (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, my name is Sin and I'm officially a Medusa fan.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmmm actually i just looked at it again maybe he is the weapon.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Spider Snake?


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 10, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> You little fucks.  *thread ignored until I get home*



don't be mad, at least we're using spoiler tags


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 10, 2009)

the monkey's name is Enrique, and he is the meister


*Spoiler*: __ 



the laughing problem bear is a death scythe, names kinda weird though, gotta keep looking at his name. no one else thought eibon when they saw the scarf pattern and mirror on Enrique? meh, i need to look at eibons character design again :B

edit-the scarf pattern and eibons hands are similar to the pattern and ends of the mirror. maybe there's some sort of correlation


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Enrique is the mirorr.Also Crona is a another Haku, thing is flatter than Maka.

Medusa , Hell yes.


EDIT.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

this post


*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew it Medusa never killed BJ LOL at all the dumbasses that thought that she did. And it wasn't stein either, something else is out there that killed him. Could of been Noah I bet or maybe just some insanity like the clown.

Also looks like we will end up seeing the third sister here soon maybe.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I always thought Crona was the one who killed BJ

And it seems from what Medusa said and the way it looks now it's getting closer from becoming a full fledged Kishin if it isn't already the case


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 10, 2009)

clay man- you're wrong

maybe it was the third sister that killed BJ? being that he was such a threat to witches. medusa coerced her, and it'll be a way to reintroduce stein and introduce her.


----------



## scaramanga (Apr 10, 2009)

I love this part:


> Arachne: Do you truly believe that you can settle everything with courage along? In the face of overwhelming power, courage is reduced to mere foolish recklessness. // This defeat is nobody's fault but my own... I abandoned too much of my offensive power; that is all.
> Maka: I'm stronger than you. // Take that.


Fuck you, Bones.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 10, 2009)

Iijyanaika said:


> clay man- you're wrong



About what? Crona being a trap?

I'd say he's right, just look at Bridget, Haku and the thousand other creepily feminine boys of anime/manga

It's not like it's one of the biggest tropes of the industry


----------



## Moon (Apr 10, 2009)

Arg Awesomeness


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Apr 10, 2009)

Iijyanaika said:


> clay man- you're wrong



'Bout what.

As for who killed BJ, I think it was Crona on it's way out the city.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

scaramanga said:


> I love this part:
> 
> Fuck you, Bones.



Thats how courage was suppose to be used.


----------



## RedRoninMan (Apr 10, 2009)

Got a feeling from this chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chrona was the one who killed BJ.  I can't think of any other reason that she would be shown at this point after Medusa's dialouge.  Also, Medusa said that Stein was homing in on the true culprit's location, we will probably get more of Chrona soon, with Stein finding her, and possibly fighting her


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ha, Medusa just owned the whole arc. Both her and Noah are better villains than Arachne was, so I'm happy both survived the arc.

And what is it with snake villains and taking over crap with your soul? Medusa, Orochimaru, Voldemort.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 10, 2009)

Megaharrison said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It may have something to do with the rebirth theme from
snakes.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



When Sid said the South American Death Scythe couldn't communicate 'cause all they said was "gugugu"...it was them. ._.; I feel dumb. I thought it was some kind of racist jab... I'm curious as to who the African Death Scythe is now, since they refused to come. The other European one and the southwest Asian one were on missions.

I'm pretty sure Chrona's a girl, still.

Didn't everyone expect this from Medusa? Really...


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew crona wasn't kidnapped and it was pretty obvious Medusa was going to turn on them sooner or later. Though why did she give shibusen brew? She went through a lot of trouble just to get the body and find some stuff out about Maka.


----------



## carcanclaw (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So wait... is Arachne still alive somehow? Medusa said something about there still being a trace of her in the body.

On a comical note, I like how, from page 16 to 17, Medusa managed to: 
-Turn a dress into a hoodie. 
-Make lipstick disappear. 
-Apply nail polish to her toenails whilst removing nail polish from her fingernails.  
-Re-make her old hairstyle from Arachne's "beehive" cut.

Yet she forgot to magically bleach Arachne's hair the right color.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shes dead, she said her residual consciousness was still around. Aka the brain is still working but the soul is gone.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 10, 2009)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> 'Bout what.



the monkey meister is enrique, while -makyoteska toripoka?(what the hell is his name)- is the bear death scythe


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, Medusa, you Magnificent HBIC. 

I'm loving the new DS.

And damn, that's some epic Trap.


----------



## Sin (Apr 10, 2009)

I always enjoy this thread when new chap comes out :3

Links updated in the first post to reflect new chapter.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

I was just looking back at chapter 39 and wow Crona was sure under alot of insanity of the time. I am pretty sure now to that it was Crona that ended up killing BJ. He even knew the person that took him out also, because he said "You...".


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 10, 2009)

The new chapter was pretty interesting...

*Spoiler*: __ 



SHIT YA!!!!!!!! 
THE MONKEY MAN AND THE BEAR GUY!!!!  I was hoping to see them!!!  
MEDUSA TOOK ARACHNE'S HOT BOD!!! 

Hmm...It looks like Crona is a chick. That last panel is somewhat disturbing...yet hot at the same time  

What about Arachne's soul? What did Maka and Soul do with it?  

Eh, this chapter wasn't as epic on Maka's part. The only cool part was the Monkey and Bear guy making their epic appearance.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Medusa looks really hot with black hair. I hope it stays black.


----------



## Felix (Apr 10, 2009)

Fuck, hotness
I tried to stay indifrente in front of Crona but...

I WANT A GENDER CONFIRMATION


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

Cronas to flat to be a girl, its probably a guy.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 10, 2009)

it's gonna be funny if they finally show cronas chest, and the characters are like-oh shit, so you're a guy- then she rebutes with -no i'm a girl-


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

Or maybe Ohkubo will just leave the gender unknown.


----------



## Felix (Apr 10, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Or maybe Ohkubo will just leave the gender unknown.



He probably is not even sure of what to make of him/her


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 10, 2009)

Chrona's gonna end up being male and the thread will awkward for hours.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 10, 2009)

Crona's a girl, but they'll never get rid of the mystery - it's part of the character lulz

Maka's and Ragnarok's relationships with Crona make more sense if she's a girl. Y'know...same with the dress - Medusa's evil, but...is she so evil as to dress her little boy like that?


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

Haha ya she is that evil..


----------



## NobodyMan (Apr 10, 2009)

Link removed

Well, a scan for the chapter is out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So some of Arachne's consciousness is still in her body, I thought it was something like that. 

The monkey being the meister is pretty cool, and the bear-guy is a Demon mirror, I wonder what kind of abilities he has? 

I also think that Crona was the one who killed BJ, since Medusa said she watched. And despite the last page of the chapter, I'll still bet on Crona being a boy. 




Medusa is totally that evil.


----------



## Sin (Apr 10, 2009)

NobodyMan said:


> Middle pannel, you can see his hair fading away.
> 
> Well, a scan for the chapter is out.
> 
> ...


That's actually a fairly good scan.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 10, 2009)

*is not turned on by Crona*  It's safer to be this way so I don't feel too left out.  

*Spoiler*: __ 




Having finally seen the trans and the chapter...I kinda liked Arachne.  Granted I think I'm getting over a mild case of RL arachnophobia and she was kinda helping but still.  Oh well, moving on.  Stein's innocent, Chrona's a bad gi...gu...a bad one mayhaps and the return of non loli medusa.  



Oh and monkey mirror.  pretty sure that was some airborne Capoeria using vector.


----------



## Felix (Apr 10, 2009)

"And then? What happened?"
"gaugau"
"HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH"

Those two make a crack pair


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2009)

That guy with the bear head reminds me of Kuma from Afro Samurai .


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 10, 2009)

Except you know....not totally depressing and disheartening to see in action.


----------



## Sin (Apr 10, 2009)

Who cares about the monkey, Medusa stole the show.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Except you know....not totally depressing and disheartening to see in action.



Well yeah...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Soul got his witch's soul at last. Excellent. He'll be a Death Scythe in no time then 

Medusa is a magnificent bastard as always. Chrona has more and more evidence pointing to being female.

Maka's punch broke the flooring. I didn't know she had that physical strength by herself.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> That's actually a fairly good scan.



not really. its pretty much lq still, groups need to learn how to typeset and clean better lol.


----------



## Sin (Apr 10, 2009)

spaZ said:


> not really. its pretty much lq still, groups need to learn how to typeset and clean better lol.


Well I meant good compared to like, Sleepy Fans <_<

It's readable.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

ohh ya its good compared to them.


----------



## Memos (Apr 10, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That's awesome


----------



## Sin (Apr 10, 2009)

It's no more impressive than Pre-Fey Blade B*S punching that wall


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 10, 2009)

What? I thought she was base human at best. I don't think base human can crack actually flooring without harming their own hands.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't like Medusa with black hair when I saw the raw but after reading the scan, it really doesn't look bad on her.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> Who cares about the monkey, Medusa stole the show.



How dare you. That monkey was a class act. HE totally stole the show, and he had a mirror tied to his knee! Seriously how does one fight with a mirror attached your knee.


----------



## Sin (Apr 10, 2009)

Medusa with black hair >>>>>>> Monkey


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 10, 2009)

By being THAT awesome


----------



## Memos (Apr 10, 2009)

You'll get the joke when you consider what anime-Maka did to Asura


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 10, 2009)

Dye job does not beat mammal kicking ass in my book.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh, right, courage punch.

I didn't watch the anime ending.

Anyway, being able to do damage to rock is good enough for me. It's more than I expected of her. She'll never be the strongest physically, but that's not important. It at least shows she's above my perceptions.


----------



## Memos (Apr 10, 2009)

That monkey was amazing. Medusa simply returned to her previous form with a better looking attack which the monkey easily avoided.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

I was actually surprised that she smashed the floor so easy, but than again it is a manga.


----------



## Memos (Apr 10, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I was actually surprised that she smashed the floor so easy, but than again it is a manga.



She's really courageous.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 10, 2009)

I guess with black blood and demon hunter blinding us, such small things as strength increases fly under the radar.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

Lots of mangas the characters end up getting really strong out of no where.


----------



## Sin (Apr 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That monkey was amazing. Medusa simply returned to her previous form with a better looking attack which the monkey easily avoided.


How typical of you memos, taking the good guy's side over the villain's


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 10, 2009)

Medusa


----------



## Memos (Apr 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> How typical of you memos, taking the good guy's side over the villain's



I want to say it's typical of you to like Medusa but it's actually pretty surprising that for once you choose to fanboy over a female character when there is a male character in opposition.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 10, 2009)

Maka is win.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Apr 10, 2009)

So Maka is pretty much a perfect anti-Witch character.


----------



## NobodyMan (Apr 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> She's really courageous.


Fear the courage punch. :rofl

I'm mostly glad to see Medusa back in her awesome adult form, the chibi form was cute, but it didn't know kung-fu. I think she looks great with black hair too.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 10, 2009)

So, I was right about the monkey and the dude. But they crack me up! Monkey telling adult, nasty jokes and dude literally ROFLing.....

//HbS


----------



## Memos (Apr 10, 2009)

NobodyMan said:


> Fear the courage punch. :rofl
> 
> I'm mostly glad to see Medusa back in her awesome adult form, the chibi form was cute, but it didn't know kung-fu. I think she looks great with black hair too.



Yeah, agreed.

The best thing was the Eibon design on the Monkey's weapon. This could open up a few possibilities


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2009)

I love Medusa's hair, Maka is the answer against the witches.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice chapter was nice.


----------



## Cold (Apr 10, 2009)

Epic chapter was epic   

Man I love this manga


----------



## Death (Apr 10, 2009)

Is Soul going to eat the soul or what?

Besides that, I loved this chapter.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm fairly certain he did.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 10, 2009)

I hope not.  I was expecting a bit more of a spectacle.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Apr 10, 2009)

15 Baba Yagas.  Finally, finally we'll get a new title in 2 months.  I'm breathing a sigh of relief.



..............


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really don't like Ragnarok's new katana-like design.  I guess it actually goes better with that whatevermutantabomination look Chrona is sporting now but none the less giant vibrating bastard-sword ftw please.  That thing sure as hell isn't going to stand up to a deathscythe-level hammer.


I'd been leaning towards Chrona being a girl for a while now, but this chapter had to go and fuck up my notions again making Chrona look all manly and shit.  Uhg.  Make up your mind and just pick a gender already!
jk I wub that androgenous widdle Chwona


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm fairly sure Crona is a girl. Why are these chapters getting shorter and shorter....


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

Ya its been about 35ish pages for a bit.


----------



## tom (Apr 11, 2009)

did soul eat arachne yet or what?

also what is all this stuff about questioning chrona's gender? What could possibly make you think she was a guy?


----------



## Kek (Apr 11, 2009)

^ lol If he did, its the first soul that has been eaten in awhile. 

I just know Ohkubo is setting all of us up about Crona's gender. He makes it feminine this chapter, maybe in future chapters as well, then WHAM it turns out Crona's a guy. Just for the lulz. xD I'd prefer Crona as a girl, but its not that big of a deal to me.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 11, 2009)

Ohkubo is such a tease.


----------



## Spike31589 (Apr 11, 2009)

so are they setting up a stein v. crona rematch or is stein gonna find out one of his friends killed BJ


----------



## tom (Apr 11, 2009)

can someone please post a scan of some evidence suggesting she's a guy? That thought has never crossed my mind.


----------



## Kek (Apr 11, 2009)

tom said:


> can someone please post a scan of some evidence suggesting she's a guy? That thought has never crossed my mind.



Crona uses 'boku' when refering to itself, which is usually used by guys. Girls can use it too, but its not very common. Everything picture-wise is based on reader's own impressions. Some think Crona was feminine in this chapter, and some think Crona was masculine. Some think it looks/acts like a guy/girl, things like that.


----------



## Cipher (Apr 11, 2009)

tom said:


> can someone please post a scan of some evidence suggesting she's a guy? That thought has never crossed my mind.



The use of 'Boku' and a flat chest, really.  And you always have to be on the lookout for traps.  But manga Chrona always seemed to be a girl to me while anime Chrona seemed to be a boy.

lol, "You believe you can settle everything with courage alone?"


----------



## Fenix (Apr 11, 2009)

*A MONKEY*

Just as I was giving up on this manga after Oh Lord Mosquito's unfortunate demise 

Someone comes in and saves it


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 11, 2009)

Pretty good chapter. Now that Soul has eaten Arachne's soul I can't help but think of the 100 souls and 1 witch soul thing from way back in the earliest chapters.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 11, 2009)

Well this Chapter pretty much solidified to me that Chrona is a girl.  

And I'm glad Medusa left the little girl.   She looks more awesome with black hair.   Though I'm not sure what to think about that hint that Arachnae still be alive.   Well at least Soul got his Witches Soul, now he needs the 99 Normal Souls. 

Also we finally learn the Monkey isn't the Death Scythe, but the Meister.   Should've known.  


Hopefully next month will be the end of the Baba Yaga Operation.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 11, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Ya its been about 35ish pages for a bit.



And its a monthly manga too. Thats like 2 weeks worth of a weekly manga, but hopefully it will get more pages next month/after Ohkubo sets up the next arc (Death The Kid Retrivial Arc??) and etc.



tom said:


> can someone please post a scan of some evidence suggesting she's a guy? That thought has never crossed my mind.



Ohkubo tends to not mention whether it Crona is girl or guy whenever it Crona or someone else is referring to it Crona. Which brings up the question of its Crona's gender.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Kek (Apr 11, 2009)

Most definately not. 

A more appropriate question would be who _didn't _lol.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like Ohkubo took some tips from Oda


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 11, 2009)

I want to know what Enrique was saying to the Bear guy!!


----------



## spaZ (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't think we will ever know.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2009)

MasterChick said:


> I want to know what Enrique was saying to the Bear guy!!



He said "BauBauBauBauBau   Bau bau bau (lol that part was funny) bau bau baubaubau  bau"

I don't know how he could've been anymore clearer


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 11, 2009)

I bet it was epic.

Also, I just realise now that Arachne's whole "courage" thing was just Ohkubo telling the anime team they sucked.

I'm really slow >_<


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't think the Death Scythes count as filler.


----------



## Sin (Apr 11, 2009)

Medusa. In. Black.

<3


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree with Sin. <3 Looks amazing.


----------



## spesh (Apr 11, 2009)

OMG crona.....

.....and pedobear death scythe 


Did soul actually eat arachne's soul? Because I would have expected a little more of the dramatics after he finally got his hands on a witch's soul. Maybe he'll eat it next chapter...?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 11, 2009)

Um, I hope Soul didn't eat her soul. Otherwise, he would TOTALLY FUCK HIMSELF UP, THAT DUMBASS!

How many regular souls does he have? 4? 5? 6? He's supposed to eat 99 of them *before* eating witche's soul. Last time he had 99 and ate a cat. Shinigami stripped him naked. I have no doubts, he would do it again if Soul was to fuck up the order. I hope he just stored it, like Kid did with WTFKALAMARI.

And yeah. Medusa in black is sex on legs.

//HbS


----------



## Zeromatrious (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh. Yeah...WOW. That courage bit seemed REALLY random to me. She didn't mention it once, but Arachne just assumed she was running on courage? I mean, sure, Maka just charged at her, but...? Yeah, I think it definitly was just Ohkubo getting back at the anime writers, telling them that just courage alone will do jack shit against a stronger opponent.


----------



## spesh (Apr 11, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> Um, I hope Soul didn't eat her soul. Otherwise, he would TOTALLY FUCK HIMSELF UP, THAT DUMBASS!
> 
> How many regular souls does he have? 4? 5? 6? He's supposed to eat 99 of them *before* eating witche's soul. Last time he had 99 and ate a cat. Shinigami stripped him naked. I have no doubts, he would do it again if Soul was to fuck up the order. I hope he just stored it, like Kid did with WTFKALAMARI.
> 
> ...



Oh yes I forgot they had to be in order  my bad.

I used to think Medusa would be the final villain, and having beat her Soul would eat her soul, become a death scythe and thus end the series. Don't know about that now!


----------



## Black★Star (Apr 11, 2009)

When did Pedobear get into this manga

And is it just me or is Maka in even more danger with Pedobear around than she was with Medusa?

EDIT: Wait, Crona was always that good looking?


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 11, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Looks like Ohkubo took some tips from Oda



hmmm no.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 11, 2009)

Black★Star said:


> When did Pedobear get into this manga


Chapter 47 "Operation - Capture Baba Yaga's Castle 2" 
Page 2

Do you guys realise, that it's the first time Stein was mentioned since.... fuckload long time?

//HbS


----------



## RivFader (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, let's hope for some Stein & Marie Action after the operation is finished. I'm curious who the culprit may be...


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 11, 2009)

Crona has a flat chest 'cause she's always been malnourished.

And if Ohkubo took tips from Oda this chapter would've had ten more pages of content.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 11, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> Crona has a flat chest 'cause she's always been malnourished.
> 
> And if Ohkubo took tips from Oda this chapter would've had ten more pages of content.



If Ohkubo took tips from Oda, Soul Eater would have a reread ability of zero.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 11, 2009)

It's not funny if it isn't true. I'd ask you to try again, but you making a fool of yourself with your anti-OP-tardom is better when it happens naturally.

No more offtopicness.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 11, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> It's not funny if it isn't true. I'd ask you to try again, but you making a fool of yourself with your anti-OP-tardom is better when it happens naturally.
> 
> No more offtopicness.



why get into the soul eater doesn't have enough content per page argument if you don't want the offtopicness.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 11, 2009)

Argument? ...Were you not loved as a child or something? There's nothing to argue, anyways - it was a joke, a response, and true. =/ Not gonna' carry this on with you - if it's so vital to your existence, you can PM me.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 11, 2009)

simple misunderstand, remember a very stupid argument a few pages ago about how soul eater pretty much packed 5 pages of content in a 40 page chapter.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 11, 2009)

It does lack in content - but it's awesome enough to forgive.


----------



## Kek (Apr 11, 2009)

Medusa is back in black. And I hope she never goes back. :3



Black★Star said:


> EDIT: Wait, Crona was always that good looking?



Yes.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 11, 2009)

Everyones gotten better looking in the manga, im gonna say its the art style and the way Chrona was positioned...you know with no clothes on...that probably helped. 

Watch yourself though cause that scene made me 80% sure Chrona's a man.


----------



## Memos (Apr 11, 2009)

The reason Crona looks better is probably because she isn't drawn with that anxious look on her face like before. Her pose is a lot more sexual too so that would have some effect on how people consider her looks.

I wonder what that little wirey looking thing coming off her is

edit: Does anyone else think that Ragnarok looks like he is kissing and caressing Crona?


----------



## Kek (Apr 11, 2009)

^ You mean on its leg? Not sure, though it looked like string to me.


----------



## Fran (Apr 11, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH 

That one is sexy Chrona shot at the end pek

loliMedusa delivers once again. Nice chapter. Two new meisters are cool


----------



## spaZ (Apr 11, 2009)

Why does Ragnarok have three arms?


----------



## Memos (Apr 11, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Why does Ragnarok have three arms?



Probably just an evolution of Crona nad Ragnarok's black blood abilities. I can see him having four arms in future.


----------



## Kek (Apr 11, 2009)

Its probably Ragnarok's newly evolved form. I bet he'll grow lots more arms when we see them fight again.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 11, 2009)

Not like it matters.  Maka's gonna crush Crona and the toy to dust for messing with a girl's heart.  Hell hath no fury...


----------



## spaZ (Apr 11, 2009)

I hope Maka and Crona end up fighting and Maka kills Crona.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 11, 2009)

I can't bring myself to blame Crona, but normally, I'd agree. You can only give someone so many chances. And I hate that the conflict between Maka and Medusa is over her kid. ._.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 11, 2009)

Question if Chrona wasn't a girl wouldn't that make Ragnerok gay because he has one hand on the ass and other hand in the inner thigh.....


----------



## Memos (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't think Crona will be killed. All the way through the manga she has been portrared as being a result of Medusa's machinations and has shown nothing but hesitation and regret at the actions she has committed under someone else's control or pressuring.

She can't be held accountable for her actions and thus she can't be considered a villian.


----------



## Kek (Apr 11, 2009)

I always thought Crona would be re-redeemed. 

The bond between Maka and Crona looks too much like the bond between Sasuke and Naruto (ugh SE/Naruto parallel, sorry ). So I couldn't imagine Maka giving up on Crona, and doing a 180, unless Crona does something serious to hurt Maka's morale. Maybe thats just me. ._.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 11, 2009)

^ Yeah, but I hate Sasuke. I hope he eats a Fuuton: Rasen Shuriken. Naruto may not be so mediocre if Kishi had nuts that big.


----------



## Kek (Apr 11, 2009)

Regardless, could you see Nartuo giving up on Sasuke? I couldn't. Just like how I can't see Maka giving up on Crona. At least not at this point in the story.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Apr 11, 2009)

Crona might get a mercy kill, like it might become a kishin then Maka and Chrona fight, mid-fight breakthrough between Maka and Chrona, Maka kills Chrona out of mercy.

Atleast that's what I would have said before the Mifune B*S fight.


----------



## Sin (Apr 11, 2009)

Noah should collect Ragnarok.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 11, 2009)

It would be nice/interesting if a Shonen's main character could give up on their goal of trying to "save" or redeem a character and just let them be evil or w/e.


----------



## Sin (Apr 11, 2009)

B*S or DTK need to go evil.


----------



## Black★Star (Apr 11, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> Chapter 47 "Operation - Capture Baba Yaga's Castle 2"
> Page 2
> 
> Do you guys realise, that it's the first time Stein was mentioned since.... fuckload long time?
> ...





As a man who prides himself on his love of this manga, Im most ashamed.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 11, 2009)

Sort of a recurring theme seems to be...they all have evil in them, but they just use it to their advantage. Soul uses the black blood to make Maka stronger and he seems to be pretty aware of it and won't let it mess him up. Black Star basically said "Fuck you" to the whole idea. Others are witches or used to be evil or etc.

If it was between Black Star and Kid, it's Kid. Black Star's made too much of a stand to prove he won't become like that...would it really all be for naught?

Kid, on the other hand, in every arc ends up finding more and more skeletons in his father's closet...


----------



## spaZ (Apr 11, 2009)

Ya but Kid is a shinigami and the only one we haven't seen infected by insanity at all really. I don't think he will go down that path at all.


----------



## Memos (Apr 11, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Ya but Kid is a shinigami and the only one we haven't seen infected by insanity at all really. I don't think he will go down that path at all.



But he is in the hands of someone who is both much stronger and probably smarter than him. Who knows what Noah will do to him.


----------



## Kek (Apr 11, 2009)

Maybe Kid could find something out about Shibusen that disgusts him enough to make him want to leave/go against? Or something to that effect. I don't think he'd go insane like the rest of the characters, but going renegade is more possible. Maybe something will happen between him and Noah...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 12, 2009)

I just tried watching the Maka vs Asura fight on youtube......yeah I totally understand why you guys would rage on the anime


----------



## spaZ (Apr 12, 2009)

That would be fucking awesome if Kid finds something in Eibons book about Shibusen and shit and ended up getting out somehow and just going his own way.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2009)

spaZ said:


> That would be fucking awesome if Kid finds something in Eibons book about Shibusen and shit and ended up getting out somehow and just going his own way.


----------



## TadloS (Apr 12, 2009)

Gonna color Crona.  Did it already lines.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 12, 2009)

What did you use to redo the lines? They don't look all that smooth.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks more like it was done by hand. You should of waited for a better scan to come  out.


----------



## Kek (Apr 12, 2009)

Maybe you can ask gabzilla what scan she got my sig from.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 12, 2009)

Human body energy

in here


Looks like someone uploaded the art book. But they put it on a site like this. Human body energy


----------



## Kek (Apr 12, 2009)

spaZ said:


> So Pain can survive a KN6 Chakra Blast, but not a Rasengan?
> 
> in here
> 
> ...



Ooh.


----------



## scaramanga (Apr 12, 2009)

spaZ said:


> KittyGoddess101
> 
> in here
> 
> ...


Lol, Noah and some hot chick.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 12, 2009)

^it's the monotone princess


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 12, 2009)

Somebody uploaded the artbok? 

I want this artbook.



I used the scan SpaZ provided.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 12, 2009)

Excellent Gabzy. 

lol now that the operation's over I wonder what Shibusen plans to do once they all find out Noah has Kid.

Pedo Bear Death Scythe was lol. I don't care for the Monkey Meister though.


----------



## Felix (Apr 12, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Excellent Gabzy.
> 
> lol now that the operation's over I wonder what Shibusen plans to do once they all find out Noah has Kid.
> 
> Pedo Bear Death Scythe was lol. *I don't care for the Monkey Meister though*.



GAO GAO GAO GAO GAO GAO GAO GAO GAO GAO GAO GAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 12, 2009)

Anything can be saved by the addition of monkey's I was seriousley considering dropping Soul Eater but after seeing a pic of the new Medusa I decided to read this chapter. That plus a monkey plus Chrona's return has pulled me back into the fold


----------



## Moon (Apr 12, 2009)

Ooo possible hint at 3rd sister?

*Spoiler*: __ 








Can't tell if that is an ant or a wasp though

EDIT :: Can't seem to make the tag work, its on the 3rd page of that link of Spaz's


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 12, 2009)

spaZ said:


> [Suppiido-Fansubs]_Dragon_Ball_Kai_002_[95EA45DA].avi
> 
> in here
> 
> ...



Arigatoo gozaimashita!!!!


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't think I'd be happy with another bug for a Gorgon. So, it'd have to be a mammal, fish, or bird.

Given the theme of snakes and spiders...the closest thing I can think of (that hasn't been used) would be sharks. Sharks are pretty masculine, though...

I used to think the third sister would be something, but I forget what. ._.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 12, 2009)

Or maybe a scorpion?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 12, 2009)

Felix said:


> GAO GAO GAO GAO GAO GAO GAO GAO GAO GAO GAO GAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


BAhaha....and then...?


----------



## Kek (Apr 12, 2009)

Maybe a Crow/Raven?


----------



## Sin (Apr 12, 2009)

Scorpion would be good.

We certainly need a Noah/Asura Arc tho. It should also be shorter than this current arc.

1 or 2 little (3-4 chapters) arcs would do this manga some good.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 12, 2009)

I think Noah will be one of the third parties after the Kishin when he comes out of hiding or gets found.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 12, 2009)

Bueno chapter, eh?


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 12, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Or maybe a scorpion?



Fitting, but scorpions are arachnids.

I guess a crow/raven could work, but they're too docile for my tastes. Granted, the third Gorgon could be a good guy for all we know...


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 12, 2009)

It is a fact that scorpions are arachnids...but how many people will catch that? I think a scorpion would be kick-ass.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 12, 2009)

Ohkubo already changed around one of the sisters names so it doesn't really matter what kind of living thing he will use for the next sister.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd take a guess at hornets myself.

Hornets or Scorpions. That was always my bet.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah, but my OCD would be disappointed with another bug. Regardless of the animal, I'd like for it to be something larger than a snake.


----------



## tom (Apr 12, 2009)

I hope that antqueen girl isn't the third gorgon sister. That would feel cheap to just go sister after sister in a row.  I hope the third sister is some sort of bird.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 12, 2009)

Shes not even part of the manga, shes from the game.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 12, 2009)

A crow or raven would be good. It's classy. Besides a crow in literature often represented death.


----------



## Noah (Apr 12, 2009)

I say let it be a crow and she could be named Morrigan.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 12, 2009)

I just thought of something, have we seen soul or bs or even kid or anyone eat a Soul after the first/prologue three chapters?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 12, 2009)

I think we see Soul eat one in the arc when we are first introduced to Crona.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2009)

He was going to eat the Clown's Soul, but it got away.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

Found it!

[LQ, I know...]


----------



## Death (Apr 13, 2009)

^Let us hope he has more than just those three right now.

Btw, what is the third Gorgon sister's name?


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Found it!
> 
> [LQ, I know...]



What chapter is that?



Death said:


> ^Let us hope he has more than just those three right now.
> 
> Btw, what is the third Gorgon sister's name?


Never been said, and a third sister has never even been mentioned yet.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2009)

I assume most of the Shibusen students have been hunting and collecting souls offscreen. They can't all be exciting battles, and a chapter of common soul hunting would be kinda dull.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

Ya it would be, but we haven't realty seen anyone eat a soul yet.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2009)

We've seen Soul eat souls, and the Thompson sisters absorb them like ammo from Kidd's intro chapter.

I don't think I've ever seen Tsubaki eat a soul, but I'm not sure whether Black*Star's ever managed to collect one before either


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 13, 2009)

tsubaki got her brothers soul


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh yeah, that's right. Forgot about that.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 13, 2009)

And it just went inside her, as far as I remember. No eating involved.

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Apr 13, 2009)

Guys, we're having a nice conversation about Soul Eater and then y'all gotta start talking about Tsubaki getting her brother inside of her.

Really, this is a family thread


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2009)

Do weapons get stronger as they eat more souls, or is it only a single jump from base to death scythe level when they get the 99 and 1 witch?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 13, 2009)

If we trust first chapter - it's a single jump (probably witch's soul is the most important one, the one giving you boost, while 99 other souls are just a test of your will, skills, and persistence, I don't remember....)

//HbS


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm an idiot. I'm fairly certain Ragnarok was getting stronger with every soul it ate, and I'm pretty sure he only ate human souls.

I think it was said normal souls are better for power than the ones put on the hunting list by Shibusen though.


----------



## taboo (Apr 13, 2009)

Here


called it bitches


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 13, 2009)

If she didn't want her she'd let Shibusen keep her. Whilst I agree she doesn't love her she certainly finds her to be of some use hence her retrieving her and seemingly powering her up


----------



## Kek (Apr 13, 2009)

Crona is a tool to Medusa, and a powerful one at that. As long as Crona is useful to her, Medusa will keep it around. When its outlived its usefulness, Medusa will have little reason to keep it.


----------



## spesh (Apr 13, 2009)

About the Crona panel...

1. So Ragnarok is kinda... wielding himself now?

2. Anyone else getting an impression of Kali from it? (Hindu goddess of death and destruction, usually depicted as black in colour with four arms and carrying a sword)




P.S. On wikipedia this chapter has been cited as proof that Crona is 'very female'.... I don't know about you but I didn't see any lady-parts


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 13, 2009)

No, but if Crona's a dude, he's got quite a girlie body. Look at those hips. I don't think Maka even looks that feminine naked...


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

spaZ said:


> What chapter is that?



Chapter 4.



Sin said:


> Guys, we're having a nice conversation about Soul Eater and then y'all gotta start talking about Tsubaki getting her brother inside of her.
> 
> Really, this is a family thread


----------



## spesh (Apr 13, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> No, but if Crona's a dude, he's got quite a girlie body. Look at those hips. I don't think Maka even looks that feminine naked...



For sure I agree Crona looks like a chick in that panel (and I lean towards her being a she). 
I just found it weird that the chapter is being used as 'proof'.


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 13, 2009)

Sin said:


> Guys, we're having a nice conversation about Soul Eater and then y'all gotta start talking about Tsubaki getting her brother inside of her.
> 
> Really, this is a family thread


This made me Lawls


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 13, 2009)

Sin said:


> Guys, we're having a nice conversation about Soul Eater and then y'all gotta start talking about Tsubaki getting her brother inside of her.
> 
> Really, this is a family thread


He went inside and she liked it in the end.

IMO, Crona is a girl. Dress. Hips. Pose. Pink hair. Being molested (showing panties) by Ragnarok.

//HbS


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 13, 2009)

I hear guys can wear panties too.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 13, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> I hear guys can wear panties too.


Well, but I've never heard or seen men molested in such a girly way.

//HbS


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 13, 2009)

spesh said:


> For sure I agree Crona looks like a chick in that panel (and I lean towards her being a she).
> I just found it weird that the chapter is being used as 'proof'.



Yeah, that I agree with. But it's Wiki, you're supposed to pick up after the idiots.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 13, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> Well, but I've never heard or seen men molested in such a girly way.
> 
> //HbS



You've not been around girls in their comfort zone.  It's easy to end up a piece of meat for a night.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 13, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> You've not been around girls in their comfort zone.  It's easy to end up a piece of meat for a night.


No, seriously. I've never seen boys being molested the same way as girls, and reacting like girls. Not in any manga. Or anime. Except hentai. But SE isn't hentai, it's merely ecchi at some points.

I really can't imagine she's a boy after this scene. And latest chapter.

//HbS


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

Well ohkubo made Crona an it for a reason, who knows he might explain why soon.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

Or maybe to just fuck with our minds?


----------



## Aldric (Apr 13, 2009)

Crona is a it as long as there's no confirmation of its gender from Ohkubo or a character in the manga

Using its feminine looks and behavior in general as a proof it's female while girly boys are like one of the biggest clichés of anime/manga is flat out retarded and those who do it should probably drown themselves in their toilet bowl cause they're wasting precious oxygen


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

Exactly we have seen many characters look like girls but end up being a guy in a manga.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 13, 2009)

In those examples, you know it's a guy despite them being drawn like a girl. This is a character whose sex can't be determined by looks alone - and that's the whole joke.



Aldric said:


> Crona is a it as long as there's no confirmation of its gender from Ohkubo or a character in the manga
> 
> Using its feminine looks and behavior in general as a proof it's female while girly boys are like one of the biggest clichés of anime/manga is flat out retarded and those who do it should probably drown themselves in their toilet bowl cause they're wasting precious oxygen



Yeah, because there's so many more important things going on on a Naruto message board.

Crona's a girl. Ohkubo purposely made it ambiguous for lulz (Patti asks Liz whether it's a boy or girl).


----------



## Aldric (Apr 13, 2009)

You're a fucking idiot


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> Yeah, because there's so many more important things going on on a Naruto message board.
> 
> *Crona's a girl.* Ohkubo purposely made it ambiguous for lulz (Patti asks Liz whether it's a boy or girl).


Really? You know more than the rest of us?  That's cool....Are you  Ohkubo?

But, really, nothing regarding Crona is definite. :/

BTW, who do you think BJ's killer is? (Lol, his name is BJ. That STILL cracks me up)


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> In those examples, you know it's a guy despite them being drawn like a girl. This is a character whose sex can't be determined by looks alone - and that's the whole joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give us some hard proof that Cronas a girl.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 13, 2009)

Always thought Crona killed Blowjob

I wonder if they can get his soul back and resurrect him since Shinigami sama got all the souls Ragnarok ate back when Crona joined Shibusen


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 13, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Really? You know more than the rest of us?  That's cool....Are you  Ohkubo?
> 
> But, really, nothing regarding Crona is definite. :/
> 
> BTW, who do you think BJ's killer is? (Lol, his name is BJ. That STILL cracks me up)


I think Crona did it!!


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

That's what I assumed, too.

Mmm, I don't think that he (nor the souls that were retrieved) can be resurrected...I think they were only taken so that a kishin could not be created. :/ Only bad souls should be eaten and all that.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

Once your soul pops out it pretty much means your dead.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 13, 2009)

Aldric said:


> You're a fucking idiot



An idiot effortlessly forms an opinion on a topic that bears no reward or consequences...or an idiot vehemently calls the former an idiot for making an opinion at all?

Maybe you should go find that toilet bowl.



Tea And Cookies! said:


> Really? You know more than the rest of us?  That's cool....Are you  Ohkubo?



No. And Ohkubo probably won't ever tell. It's a part of Crona's allure and has gone on too long to turn back on.



spaZ said:


> Give us some hard proof that Cronas a girl.



If there was hard proof, you wouldn't be asking for hard proof.

I'm kinda' tired of how tight-assed everyone is over such silly things lately. Grow up already. -_- People have their opinions about things and it isn't your or their job to convert them to either side. And it isn't even about right or wrong because there's no evidence whatsoever that can't be bent to both sides. And whether Crona's a boy or girl means _nothing_. No one gains or loses anything regardless of the outcome, so maybe the average blood pressure of this thread should come down a notch or two.

I mean, the only real people who should care are the ones defending Crona's femininity because they've done things they can't take back... What do I lose if Crona's a boy?


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm with you on this, it's damn obvious Chrona is a female. This is not being confirmed for comedy purposes. 
I doubt the author would think a bunch of idiots would take it so seriously, and insult each other over something he made for lulz.
Even if Chrona is explained plainly as a male, at this point, you've already made yourselves seem like a bunch of fools for ganging up on Malumultimus.

The three quotes on his posts are disgusting enough.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 13, 2009)

^ I see everything... 

Is there something official that says whether it's Chrona or Crona?


----------



## Kek (Apr 13, 2009)

Aldric and TaC pretty much said what I wanted to say about Crona, minus the insults.

Just be open to the idea that Crona could be a trap, Malumultimus. And 'Crona' is from the 3rd ED of the anime.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 13, 2009)

screw everything.. I don't give a damn if Chrona is a trap... I'd probably hit it anyway ...


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 13, 2009)

Kek said:


> Aldric and TaC pretty much said what I wanted to say about Crona, minus the insults.
> 
> Just be open to the idea that Crona could be a trap, Malumultimus. And 'Crona' is from the 3rd ED of the anime.



It's not like I fap to them, so I can never spring the trap. 

Yeah, but I dunno how official that is...


----------



## Kek (Apr 13, 2009)

Blind Itachi said:


> screw everything.. I don't give a damn if Chrona is a trap... I'd probably hit it anyway ...



This. 

I'd love Crona all the same whether a he, a she, an it, or a sheman.




> Yeah, but I dunno how official that is...



 Its the anime. If the anime had it wrong, I'd think Ohkubo or his agent would give them a call to make them fix it.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 13, 2009)

Granted, that's why I call them Crona, but the anime teams make mistakes often - and nothing says they have to fix them, whether the mangaka even cares or not. Since it's in an opening, I'm sure it's correct, but I was asking for something from Ohkubo himself.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> *I'm with you on this, it's damn obvious Chrona is a female*. This is not being confirmed for comedy purposes.
> _I doubt the author would think a bunch of idiots would take it so seriously, and insult each other over something he made for lulz._
> Even if Chrona is explained plainly as a male, at this point, you've already made yourselves seem like a bunch of fools for ganging up on Malumultimus.
> 
> The three quotes on his posts are disgusting enough.



@ Bold: Oh, brother. Then you follow it up by admitting the ambiguity? Nice.

@ Italicized: I'm of the deconstructive/post-modern school of literary thought--I don't care about authorial intent. 


@ Underlined: I was  simply unaware that anyone could claim they knew for sure Crona's gender, which Malumultimus did. See below.

Thank you. I do like to revel in how disgusting I am. 



Malumultimus said:


> In those examples, you know it's a guy despite them being drawn like a girl. This is a character whose sex can't be determined by looks alone - and that's the whole joke.
> 
> 
> *Crona's a girl.* Ohkubo purposely made it ambiguous for lulz (Patti asks Liz whether it's a boy or girl).



I just think people shouldn't be making vast claims without sufficient evidence. It you are going to state your opinion on the matter, state it and make sure you say it is your opinion. 


(I am also in a bitchy mood. )


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

Cronas a hermaphrodite.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

^ You could probably actually argue that pretty legitly.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2009)

That could actually be the most likely thing


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

I would lol if thats actually what it is.


----------



## Sin (Apr 13, 2009)

Crona is a boring character.

But heck, whatever keeps this thread active.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

Lets talk about a more entertaining character than... Like black star and how hes going to get raped by Angela when shes older because he killed Mifune.


----------



## Sin (Apr 13, 2009)

Or Asura and how much of a pimp he is


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

D'aww. I think Crona is a fun character. 

By the way, I somehow missed this drawing---
Is it Crona? Y/N


Whoever it is, future sig fo' sho'.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks like one of the older bad type of guys.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

(Or we could talk about how Stein and Marie are about to reappear.)


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

I bet they will end up at Cronas place and Stein will go insane and do some crazy ass shit or something lol.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Looks like one of the older bad type of guys.



Ja, that's what I though to. But the hair...:/

Edit: Stein doing crazy-ass shit is the best.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

Cronas hair isn't blocky its straight.


----------



## Sin (Apr 13, 2009)

Marie


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah, but the style of this manga sometimes gets out-of hand (in an awesome way).

But I agree, probably not Crona.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

I wonder if we will get to see her weapon form soon.


----------



## Kek (Apr 13, 2009)

I thought it was Crona at first, but now that I look at it more, the hair is brownish and it's wearing jeans. So I'm gonna say its just a bad guy. But it could be Crona. Argh.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

Sin said:


> Marie



I agree. 

@ spaZ: I hope so. We got to see mirror dude's even!


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

It looks nothing like Crona, the hair is different the face and everything. Just the hair looks pinkish thats all that looks the same.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

Kek said:


> I thought it was Crona at first, but now that I look at it more, the hair is brownish and it's wearing jeans. So I'm gonna say its just a bad guy. But it could be Crona. Argh.



D'aww. I didn't meant to torment you.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

I wonder what type of ability he has. Maybe he can reflect attacks or something lol.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

THAT WOULD BE PRETTY SWEET.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 13, 2009)

Sin said:


> Crona is a boring character.



Boooooooooooo

Get off the stage


----------



## Memos (Apr 13, 2009)

That looks like Ohkubo's early artwork so it could have been a possible Crona at one point. The crazy face could be because of the black blood.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

Fuck when is a better raw going to come out 

Lol it was also hilarious to see a monkey hit Medusa hahah.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 13, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> I just think people shouldn't be making vast claims without sufficient evidence. It you are going to state your opinion on the matter, state it and make sure you say it is your opinion.



Vast claims? Assuming the gender of a fictional supporting character in a child's comic book when the ambiguity of such is fueled for comedic value...is nowhere near a "vast claim."

I wouldn't even call it "relevant." -_-

Hardly worth all the flaming and negging, just because I don't think it's a big deal and happen to think it's a girl.

I don't know why I prefer gray skies over blue ones, I shouldn't be lynched just for feeling a certain way...

I guess if I have to compile a list of reasons... I always felt Crona was a girl. Crona _is_ a girl's name, Medusa isn't the type for petty torture (making a boy where a dress), using "boku" isn't so strange given her character (Souseiseki is famous for using "boku"), the "talking to girls" thing sounded like a red herring (if Ragnarok is considered a boy, Medusa is considered a girl), the relationship with Maka (and I guess Marie) seems more natural if they're both the same sex, and Ragnarok trying to lift their skirt up among other things just doesn't sound right if they're a dude (he did the same thing to Maka). Crona being flatchested means nothing, 'cause Maka is, and they've always been malnourished, and the latest picture of them has them naked (and those are not a boy's hips), blushing, and covering their chest - which...if that isn't feminine, then perhaps I've come to misunderstand the word (and Ohkubo has no reason to set people up for a trap, because Crona's sex being ambiguous is already a running gag).

I don't get this whole, "Let's see who's compiled the more reasonable arguments," game, but there you go, I guess that's my foundation.

And you know it was my opinion: I said it and Ohkubo hasn't announced it.


----------



## Sin (Apr 13, 2009)

Man you guys post too quickly.

Also, Aldric, quit disagreeing with me


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2009)

I wonder whether Chrona's gotten any stronger. s/he'll need it if Stein and Marie are gonna arrive on the scene.


----------



## Sin (Apr 13, 2009)

@Malumultimus: You seem like a nice enough person, so don't bully TaC and then I won't have to destroy you


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

I bet you it has, insanity sure took it over when BJ sensed all of that insanity in death city.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

I never negged. And what if I like to take comic books seriously.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 13, 2009)

I thought the latest shot of Ragnarok looked like an upgrade of some sort. He has three arms and is wielding...eh...himself.



Sin said:


> @Malumultimus: You seem like a nice enough person, so don't bully TaC and then I won't have to destroy you



._. _I_ was being bullied...

You also negged me once already, me thinks. D:

@TaC: You didn't flame me, either.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

@Malumultimus atleast Maka has some tits, while Crona has nothing like a guy.


----------



## Memos (Apr 13, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> I wonder whether Chrona's gotten any stronger. s/he'll need it if Stein and Marie are gonna arrive on the scene.



I think the fight between Crona and Stein with Marie will be quite epic. It will also work to finally show off Marie in weapon form.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

Its long over due Maries weapon form.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, it'd be weird to show tits when her sex is supposed to be ambiguous, am I right? You can write off mannerisms; you can't write off mammaries.

And like I said, they're malnourished. S/he even made the, "If I get any skinnier..." line when Ragnarok talked about taking their food away.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2009)

Massive thunder hammer


----------



## Sin (Apr 13, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> I thought the latest shot of Ragnarok looked like an upgrade of some sort. He has three arms and is wielding...eh...himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were yelling at TaC, that's a big no no 

Also, I can't have negged you recently, as I can do it right now, which means it has to have been a while ago (tho I don't remember it).


----------



## Kek (Apr 13, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> D'aww. I didn't meant to torment you.



lol No you didn't torment me, I just ent in a circle with my reasoning. xD

I want moar Kid / Ebon's Book / Noah


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> @TaC: You didn't flame me, either.



This is sarcasm? I can't tell. Because, honestly, I wasn't really trying to flame...

Mariehammer will be so bad assssss.

(I'll laugh when she's like, a block of wood or something OTHER than a hammer)


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 13, 2009)

She'll obviously be a hammer but I wonder if there's anything special to it.

And it wasn't that recent. It was in the Reborn! thread. I grouped HxH with the Trinity and Serp decided I should be banned for it. 



Tea And Cookies! said:


> This is sarcasm? I can't tell. Because, honestly, I wasn't really trying to flame...



No, it wasn't sarcasm.

...Did you flame me?


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

Or maybe he didn't put tits in because he doesn't want it to be a girl. 

When the hell are Liz and Patty going to tell everyone that Kid was kidnapped?


----------



## Sin (Apr 13, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> She'll obviously be a hammer but I wonder if there's anything special to it.
> 
> And it wasn't that recent. It was in the Reborn! thread. I grouped HxH with the Trinity and Serp decided I should be banned for it.
> 
> ...


Oh I remember now. Well you had that coming


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> No, it wasn't sarcasm.
> 
> ...Did you flame me?



No, but I thought you might have thought I did. :/

Yeah, Liz and Patty seem pretty screwed.


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 13, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Or maybe he didn't put tits in because he doesn't want it to be a girl.
> 
> When the hell are Liz and Patty going to tell everyone that Kid was kidnapped?


I hope they tell them in the next chapter


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

Kek said:


> lol No you didn't torment me, I just ent in a circle with my reasoning. xD
> 
> I want moar Kid / Ebon's Book / Noah



I hope next arc they decide to go looking for kid.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 13, 2009)

-_- ...I'm the one who told him we had to stop because we were going off topic. He deleted the conversation and then banned me for "going off topic after at least 2 warnings." I wouldn't say I had that coming.

...The neg, maybe. You guys seemed very serious business about it. I even posted in Bakuman where HxH is grouped with the Trinity. It's common knowledge to Jump readers, I couldn't understand why everyone was fighting tooth and nail...



spaZ said:


> I hope next arc they decide to go looking for kid.



I'm curious as to what benefit Noah gets by having Kid in there. I wonder if he doesn't really have one and will instead try to get Kid on his side or something. Some people think Kid becoming a villain is possible.


----------



## Sin (Apr 13, 2009)

> ...The neg, maybe. You guys seemed very serious business about it.



Shounen Trinity is srsbusiness 

You were pretty much trolling


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow. Everyone is going to be all "YAY! WE AREN'T INSANE AND ARACHNE IS DEAD!"

And then Liz and Patty will be like "Umm..Kid is gone" 

INSTANT DOWNER.

And then Soul and Maka will drag themselves up to everyone and have to admit that they let Medusa get way. :/


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

Kid will never go to the dark side, but he might not agree with Shibusen and go rouge.


----------



## Sin (Apr 13, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Wow. Everyone is going to be all "YAY! WE AREN'T INSANE ANS ARACHNE IS DEAD!"
> 
> And then Liza and Patty will be like "Umm..Kid is gone"
> 
> ...


Then B*S will do something amazing and everyone will be happy.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

I wonder whats going to happen to Girioko.


----------



## Sin (Apr 13, 2009)

Noah and Giriko will team up.

Completing my wet dreams.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if he teamed up with Noah. But the guy almost seems like one who works alone.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

Sin said:


> Noah and Giriko will team up.



This would be pretty bad ass.


----------



## Sin (Apr 13, 2009)

Another cool scenario would be Giriko getting captured. Ace (One Piece) already proved how awesome being captured can be.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 13, 2009)

Do you think we'll have a Rescue Kid Arc? =/ How do you search for Noah? I kinda' don't think Shibusen knows who he is...

@Sin: That's bull. I said I saw Reborn! and DGM paired together as Jump's biggest battle manga besides "the big four." You all flipped out asking what the "fourth" was you laughed and said it wasn't good enough to be grouped with the Trinity. <.< I wasn't trolling, I was just shocked at the response. Anywhere else, people say HxH is the greatest or second greatest Jump series. And when I provided evidence, everyone became docile and _then_ decided to be more civil about it. -_-


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

Nah he won't get captured he still has to fight Justin again.


----------



## Sin (Apr 13, 2009)

> You all flipped out asking what the "fourth" was you laughed and said it wasn't good enough to be grouped with the Trinity. <.< I wasn't trolling, I was just shocked at the response. Anywhere else, people say HxH is the greatest or second greatest Jump series.



I never said that. HxH is probably better than Naruto and Bleach, it's just not on their level in terms of wank from the fans (in Japan/US, not on NF). Hence it couldn't be grouped with them.

Also, HxH is nowhere near the best shounen series. That's Slam Dunk's throne.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

No one piece is the best shonen series. Also its called the trinity because of how popular those three are. They don't have to be the best to be called the trinity.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2009)

Next Giriko vs Justin may be the last


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

I can see it as part of the last battle with those two fighting. It would actually be better for them to fight at the end.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Next Giriko vs Justin may be the last



Awww. :/ I love Giriko-Justin fights. Friggin badass.


----------



## Memos (Apr 13, 2009)

I just remembered the last fight between Justin and Giriko in the anime....FUUUUUUUUUCK!!! I hate the anime ending


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

They didn't even finish it off in the anime lol. That fight was actually fucking terrible and boring.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

I didn't watch the anime all the way through. :/ Is it that bad?


----------



## Sin (Apr 13, 2009)

Giriko will win.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't feel like having that discussion again. I don't hold a grudge, I just feel like it was a horrible representation of the forums...

Do you think Giriko and Justin will fight again?

Manga logic be damned, does Giriko even have motive anymore?


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> I didn't watch the anime all the way through. :/ Is it that bad?



It was boring, it was one of those filler fights with the characters doing there same attacks over and over again.


----------



## Memos (Apr 13, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> I didn't watch the anime all the way through. :/ Is it that bad?



It was freaking horrible


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

What happened to Zoe? I haven't seen her for months.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm hoping that whatever happens to Giriko, he sticks around. He has probably the most badass fighting style in the series, bar arguably Mifune.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

Mifunes fighting style was brilliantly done.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

Note to self: Don't finish anime.

Giriko's motivation is looking hella sexy while fighting. (Really, while doing anything, but...)


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

I want to Giriko and Justin take it up a notch next time. Need to see them do something cool, since it is two weapons fighting.


----------



## Sin (Apr 13, 2009)

> Giriko's motivation is looking hella sexy while fighting. (Really, while doing anything, but...)



This is why you're my favorite <3


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> He went inside and she liked it in the end.
> 
> IMO, Crona is a girl. Dress. Hips. Pose. Pink hair. Being molested (showing panties) by Ragnarok.
> 
> //HbS



Funny those happen to be the reasons why I think Crona's a boy.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

Love ya' too, Sin.

I think that another Justin-Giriko fight is in order, but it's a few arcs away.

First we'll have a combo rescue arc: Kid/Crona.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

They won't know where to look for Crona. Or unless Makas soul sensing shit gets even better and she can sense everything. Heck before BJ died he found where the Kishin was.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, maybe we'll flash to Marie and Stein...Medusa hinted they were getting close. Maybe Spirit or Sid knows where they are? I dunno. It just seems like they'll run into Crona, if the last few pages of chapter 60 are any clue...


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 13, 2009)

spaZ said:


> They won't know where to look for Crona. Or unless Makas soul sensing shit gets even better and she can sense everything. Heck before BJ died he found where the Kishin was.



That wouldn't be as fun. She should develop the soul sensing thing slowly. I don't want a period where they all train and stuff though. I hate those. Unless its done well.

I think the chrona page might have just been a tease. I don't think we'll see chrona for a while.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

Ya slowly or she will develop it in battle.


----------



## Kek (Apr 13, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> First we'll have a combo rescue arc: Kid/Crona.



 

Oh wait, wrong idea. 

I don't know if they would launch a Crona rescue mission just yet. It'd be more likely if Stien and marie faced Crona and reported back to Shibusen, or Crona makes its grand entrace and reveals itself to Shibusen when Medusa lanches her next attack.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

Maka would be the only one looking for Crona. Unless they find out that it did kill BJ.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 13, 2009)

Looking for Crona's no different than looking for Medusa, unless Marie/Stein's already on her tail.

Something tells me finding the Shinigami's son is more important. Even to Maka.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 13, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Maka would be the only one looking for Crona. Unless they find out that it did kill BJ.



thats would suck if she did. I liked BJ.


----------



## Sin (Apr 13, 2009)

A Crona extermination arc


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

That would be very nice.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 13, 2009)

nah chrona's ok. Ragnarok's new form is cool too, he looks like a spider.


----------



## Kek (Apr 13, 2009)

Ironic, considering we just finished with one. Ragnarok also looks like a marionette-type thing.


----------



## Death (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm most interested in the Stein/Marie part next.  Followed by Noah/Kid.  Crona can be rescued or killed, it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

The Kishin needs to show up here soon, its been way to long.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 13, 2009)

this is good though. With so many things to look forward to the manga won't get stale any time soon. I also want to see Maka's mom soon and the other death scythes.


----------



## Kek (Apr 13, 2009)

South American Death Scythe ftw.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

Kek said:


> South American Death Scythe ftw.



YES!


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 13, 2009)

I think theres 3 more we haven't seen. Last time four death scythes met, half didn't show up I think. Then we have the monkey. So yeah I think its 3.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes it is three. I know fo' sho'.  Another European, another Asian, and an African.


----------



## Death (Apr 13, 2009)

Kek said:


> South American Death Scythe ftw.



Don't forget the South American Meister.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2009)

We really need to see these other Meisters. We haven't had a new guy in this manga for a while.


----------



## Death (Apr 14, 2009)

That is true.  I love seeing the pairings between the two South American ones.  Now the rest need to be shown sometime.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah. I hope the new pair get some development. The idea of a mirror is cool.


----------



## Death (Apr 14, 2009)

Too bad it doesn't look like there's going to be a fight with them right now.  The Meister seems to be letting Medusa just walk away right now.  But the mirror idea is cool.  Almost seems more of a defensive weapon than anything.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, but I think they'll tag a long with Soul and Maka.


----------



## Death (Apr 14, 2009)

True, they'll get a fight soon enough.

I just want to see some epic fights with Death Scythes.  Be it the monkey, Justin, Death-kun, Marie, or the others.


----------



## Kek (Apr 14, 2009)

I want a Mace/Flail Meister. I want it bad.


----------



## Memos (Apr 14, 2009)

I want a meister that uses a drill weapon and with it he can pierce the heavens.


----------



## Darth (Apr 14, 2009)

Monkey/Bear Meister was epic win.

I wanted to see more of him.


----------



## Kek (Apr 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I want a meister that uses a drill weapon and with it he can pierce the heavens.



Me too.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 14, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> Funny those happen to be the reasons why I think Crona's a boy.


.... you think it's all about reverse psycho? 

//HbS


----------



## spaZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I want a meister that uses a drill weapon and with it he can pierce the heavens.



Fuck that, this isn't ttgl.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 14, 2009)

I've always wanted a character that had a bo staff that could instantly morph into any kind of polearm of their liking. If anyone could pull that off well, it's Ohkubo.

...By the way, am I the only one who whenever I see his name thinks, "Oh, Kubo! "


----------



## Darth (Apr 14, 2009)

lol. yeah. you're probably the only one.


----------



## TadloS (Apr 14, 2009)

40% done. 60% remains.  

Will redo ground and Chrona's hair lighting. Don't like how it turned. :/


----------



## Kek (Apr 14, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> ...By the way, am I the only one who whenever I see his name thinks, "Oh, Kubo! "



No, I see that too. 

But seriously, a Mace/Flail weapon would be fucking beast. 

Long, Mid, OR Short Range
A smashing weapon. With SPIKES.
And a swinging weapon. WITH SPIKES.
And during Soul Resonance, it could be a DOUBLE Mace/Flail with one ball on each end of the pole.

You know you want to make it, Ohkubo.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Screw that we need cooler weapons than that.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 14, 2009)

I trust Ohkubo to come up with badass/hot designs.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 14, 2009)

It won't be a mace.  It'll be nunchucka.  And the meister will be a Bruce Lee fan.  Can.  Not.  Fucking.  Wait.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 14, 2009)

I can't see nunchaku in Europe, Africa, or the Middle East, though.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> .... you think it's all about reverse psycho?
> 
> //HbS



exactly. Its a trap yo. 

A Mace would be cool. A hammer seems to obvious now though that doesn't mean it would be bad. 



A bat with spikes comming out of it would do as well.


----------



## Memos (Apr 14, 2009)

Those are all terrible ideas.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Those are all terrible ideas.



A bat with spikes coming out of it is never a bad idea. Watch yo mouth.


----------



## Memos (Apr 14, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> A bat with spikes coming out of it is never a bad idea. Watch yo mouth.





SE does things with a bit more style.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 14, 2009)

Maces can be stylish. Imagine getting hit with this university mace.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 14, 2009)

LOL thats hideous. It would sick if some was a shotgun haha.


----------



## Kek (Apr 14, 2009)

I was thinking more along these lines.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Memos (Apr 14, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> Maces can be stylish. Imagine getting hit with this university mace.



Something like that could actually work in the SE-verse It is certainly outlandish and unwieldly enough.

@kek: no. those look horrible.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 14, 2009)

Lol, weapons. I'm waiting for an atomic bbbboooommmmmbbbb.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 14, 2009)

A-Bomb Scythe


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 14, 2009)

Actually, _because_ it's Soul Eater, I expect some weird things...

I don't doubt that one of the Death Scythes is just a baseball bat or plank of wood with a nail in it.


----------



## Sin (Apr 14, 2009)

You guys are terrible with weapon-ideas


----------



## spaZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Another person with a sword would be sick.


----------



## Moon (Apr 14, 2009)

I guess someone could have like a broadsword since B*S is katanas and stuff. But he'd have to have a unique fighting style to match that of Mifune's and Black Star's.


----------



## ragnara (Apr 15, 2009)

There has to be a suicide bomber meister / death scythe combination sooner or later. It is the weapon category we have seen the least of after all.


----------



## Kek (Apr 15, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Something like that could actually work in the SE-verse It is certainly outlandish and unwieldly enough.
> 
> @kek: no. those look horrible.



How about this then? 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TadloS (Apr 15, 2009)

To tell the truth not happy with the result of background... could do a lot better. Basically I couldn't get fit clouds to background. 

Anyway, enjoy.

(C) Lines and coloring by me


----------



## spesh (Apr 15, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> Actually, _because_ it's Soul Eater, I expect some weird things...
> 
> I don't doubt that one of the Death Scythes is just a baseball bat or plank of wood with a nail in it.



a sock full of rocks


----------



## tanukibeast (Apr 15, 2009)

We need a whip user.


----------



## Highgoober (Apr 15, 2009)

Someone needs to have a trident


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Apr 15, 2009)

A Deathscythe Duo.  One turns into a bar of soap and the other turns into a pillowcase.




BTW that chrona retracing/recoloring is awsome +1.  The more I look at these pictures the more the proportion suggests to me that given the areas of body actually exposed we should be seeing some naughty bits.


I'd like to see a deathscythe that isn't actually a weapon.  Have one transform into a suit of armor or something instead and the meister has to beat their opponent to death with their fists while the armor offers protection and a soul-resonance boost.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2009)

Mr Clean said:


> Shonen manga has been so uncreative recently with all the death and death worlds as setting and plot devices. It all started with DBZ and its ridiculous "training while undead" arcs and has spread like a goddamn disease over to every other writer who wishes to earn easy buck by creating retarded posers as characters but make them fashionable enough so millions of mediocre kids fall in love with them. Notable examples are Bleach with its weekly fashion show and zero plot, Death Note with its retarded supernatural elements that take away all the fun from the actual plot, and of course Soul Eater - the worst one - with its retarded heroes and their retarded repetitive one-liners, retarded concepts, retarded art, and the lack of noses.
> 
> That being said, Death the Kid.



Noobs aren't shit.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh Medusa...You rape my heart with your new appearance!

A black hairs totally suits you, Medusa..:ho

A great chapter through.


----------



## masterriku (Apr 15, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Noobs aren't shit.



QFT 

10char


----------



## NobodyMan (Apr 29, 2009)

This thread is dead. 

It needs to be revived. BEHOLD!


I CHOOSE YOU!

Also, nenena at livejournal

Looks like we're in for a tidal wave of SE scan pics.


----------



## Memos (Apr 29, 2009)

NobodyMan said:


> This thread is dead.
> 
> It needs to be revived. BEHOLD!
> 
> ...





Good pics.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Apr 29, 2009)

I have to say, B*S character development has been pretty ace.


----------



## NobodyMan (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Memos, I thought the Black Staryu pic was hilarious myself. :rofl



Clay Man Gumby said:


> I have to say, B*S character development has been pretty ace.


Yeah, he's come a long way.

He seems to be pretty maxed-out. I doubt Tsubaki has many (if any) more weapon forms to go through, so I think getting her to become a Death Scythe will be their next step (this could go for the rest too).


----------



## Memos (Apr 29, 2009)

I would hate it if Ohkubo kept whoring Tsubaki's forms. This latest form is pretty brilliant and just needs BS using his full potential.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 30, 2009)

I just want to see Marie Mjolnir _hammer_ away at her opponents :ho


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 30, 2009)

^^^ Agreed :ho 

Man, two more weeks till a new chapter guys!!


----------



## RODtheTV (Apr 30, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Good pics.



LOL 

make that Barack Obama with that.

Barack Star


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 30, 2009)

Cyborg Superman said:


> I just want to see Marie Mjolnir _hammer_ away at her opponents :ho



 It's a pun. GET IT?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 30, 2009)

spaZ is banned AGAIN?  What this time?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 30, 2009)

Who knows.


----------



## Memos (Apr 30, 2009)

spaZ....doesn't mince his words


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 30, 2009)

That spaZ.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 1, 2009)

spaZ happens

//HbS


----------



## spaZ (May 4, 2009)

questionsd

I got banned a week for this post... Apparently this is trolling and flamebaiting even though I just posted it because it was my opinion on the article. 

Also my 60 won't come out unless a better raw pops up.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 5, 2009)

Maybe truth served in that way hurts? Let's hurt people, if it does  there is nothing wrong with that post, it's just pretty heavy.

Anyway, this month's chapter - when? Next week? What day does this magazine actually shows up?

//HbS


----------



## spaZ (May 5, 2009)

comes out a week today in japan but we might see it come out earlier.


----------



## Agmaster (May 5, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Texas


Pretty sure I said worse in that thread.


----------



## spaZ (May 5, 2009)

Lots of people were saying stuff in that thread and I get banned over 1 sentence in that post that was kind of deep/heavy w.e lol, but they like just ignored the rest of my post.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 5, 2009)

i have stopped it on chap 52 ,and for a long time i haven't read it,can u tell on which chap is now?


----------



## Mider T (May 5, 2009)

59 going on 60.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 5, 2009)

thanks for the info pal


----------



## spaZ (May 5, 2009)

Well since this arc is pretty much over I hope we end up seeing people we haven't see for a very very very long time like Stein and Marie, also the Kishin.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 5, 2009)

Me too. I'm ready to move on. This arc was a blast though.


----------



## MasterChick (May 11, 2009)

No spoilers?  anything?  

Anyways, the official release is tomorrow!!


----------



## spaZ (May 11, 2009)

FMA is out we should see soul eater pretty soon, within the next day probably.


----------



## Felix (May 11, 2009)

I was asking myself what happened to Soul Eater to be honest
No spoiler talk and no RAW
Then again, FMA usually gets it first


----------



## Sin (May 11, 2009)

I'll keep the first post updated as soon as we get anything for easy access.

On that subject, spaZ I added your livejournal on there.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (May 11, 2009)

Alrighty then, I'm ready for a new chapter. See if they figure out about Kidd yet.


----------



## MasterChick (May 11, 2009)

OMG Guys... 

Just a small spoiler if anybody is interested...

Double Edged update
My jaws drop when I read her spoiler...


----------



## Sin (May 11, 2009)

Buckets. Buckets.

So many buckets.


----------



## Aldric (May 11, 2009)

Oh snap

Didn't see that one coming

Fucking Soul Eater you're awesome


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 11, 2009)

WWJD
apparently goes batshit.

this chapter seems to cover a lot. this makes me want to drive to the bookstore to see if they have it in (mondays aren't shi[ment days)>.<


----------



## spaZ (May 11, 2009)

WTF!!!!!! Ohkubo might be on par with fucking oda with writing story's. Holy fucking shit did not see that coming!


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2009)

I shat so many brix I rebuilt Shibusen.


----------



## MasterChick (May 11, 2009)

I know!! I didn't see that coming TOO!!!  NOW I WANT SCANS!!!


----------



## Sin (May 11, 2009)

Ohkubo is amazing.


----------



## taboo (May 11, 2009)

it's not too often that i read a spoiler and say to myself "I HAVE GOT to fuckin see THIS"

but i have got to fucking see this


----------



## Moon (May 11, 2009)

That never crossed my mind as being possible 
I loved Justin   Think I love him more now


----------



## Spike31589 (May 11, 2009)

WTF is happening double crossing

i'll believe it when i see it

but wow oda be damned that is a good twist


----------



## Noah (May 11, 2009)

Sweet Jesus!

.........................


*Spoiler*: __ 





...eh heheh. 




srsly wtffffff. This may be my new mostest favorite thing.


----------



## Medusa (May 11, 2009)

wauw


*Spoiler*: __ 



wee thouht dat Crona kill'd BJ 

mice move, Oh kubo


----------



## RODtheTV (May 12, 2009)

Doesn't surprise me, he was always fishy. He seemed like a cool evil guy I vet he is working with the dude who has Eibon


----------



## Moon (May 12, 2009)

Full recap is up now.

WANT SEE SCAN


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (May 12, 2009)

*Hmm...

I'm not sure if I'm more interested in the betrayal, or Marie's weapon form.

And thank god, Kidd withdrawls would have been horrible without Stein.*


----------



## MasterChick (May 12, 2009)

She posted a new Journal entry with a full recap on the chapter...

So much rambling between happenings...it'll get annoying...


----------



## Jugger (May 12, 2009)

fucking awsome why hell you compare one piece with soul eater one piece isn?t even close to soul when it comes to story


----------



## Moon (May 12, 2009)

Could we please not make this about OP in any way shape or form 

I wanna see new Justin already


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (May 12, 2009)

*


MasterChick said:



waffles are good
She posted a new Journal entry with a full recap on the chapter...

So much rambling between happenings...it'll get annoying... 

Click to expand...


She made fun of Kidd and Noah. 

Yes, much annoying rambling. And am I the only person who thinks that Marie's weapon form has to look much better than she lets on.

Honestly, Ohkubo set it up to be a reference to Thor's hammer, why would it be a freaking Tonfa. That's lame, imo.*


----------



## blazingshadow (May 12, 2009)

at the very least the story is slowly going back on kishin (or rather it already about kishin) can;t wait to see justin being partnered with someone evil and kicking ass


----------



## Cindy (May 12, 2009)

That's an M. Night Shyamalan Twist © if I ever saw one.


----------



## Sin (May 12, 2009)

I can't wait till the chapter comes out.

Thread should be lively.


----------



## spaZ (May 12, 2009)

I am not reading that crappy ass summary i'll wait for the raw.


----------



## Sin (May 12, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I am not reading that crappy ass summary i'll wait for the raw.


I didn't read it either.

Waste of time.


----------



## taboo (May 12, 2009)

SHINIGAMI THE ROCK AND ROLL CLOWN??????


----------



## RivFader (May 12, 2009)

I love you, Soul Eater.


----------



## Malumultimus (May 12, 2009)

I liked the summary. I never saw the anime so I get this tonfa shit. Mjolnir's a hammer.

It's also nice to see the speed feat explained. When Stein and Marie went into the vortex or whatever, they mentioned how Marie's weapon was best suited for getting Stein in and out quickly, but I could never picture why.

And I'm surprised so many people mentioned Oda, but not Kubo. Really, what? One Piece doesn't really have many plot twists, but Kubo's infamous for his and has been one of the more universally discussed topics lately (hence all the sigs).


----------



## RivFader (May 12, 2009)

That's because Kubo lacks the plot to base his plottwists on 

Does anyone else want Ohkubo instead of Kubo for writing/drawing Bleach?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 12, 2009)

*reads spoiler*


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2009)

SPAZ! HURRY UP AND SCANTALATE MAH MAN!


----------



## Moon (May 12, 2009)

Need a raw first 

And an Aizen created by Ohkubo may indeed be an interesting thing. 

Though I'd never want the cast and story premise of Bleach over Soul Eater.


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (May 12, 2009)

*


spaZ said:



			I am not reading that crappy ass summary i'll wait for the raw.
		
Click to expand...




Sin said:



			I didn't read it either.

Waste of time.
		
Click to expand...


I don't blame you guys. I hate myself for reading it...

That chick is seriously annoying. LoL.*


----------



## gabzilla (May 12, 2009)

MasterChick said:


> was a combination of Gamabunta and Jiraiya's jutsus
> She posted a new Journal entry with a full recap on the chapter...
> 
> So much rambling between happenings...it'll get annoying...



*checks spoilers*

LOL QUE

The recap was funny


*Spoiler*: __ 





> SHINIGAMI-SAMA: SINGLE-HANDEDLY KEEPING THE NEVADA GARMENT INDUSTRY AFLOAT IN THESE TROUBLED ECONOMIC TIMES.


----------



## MasterChick (May 12, 2009)

she can get annoying at times, but some of her stuff is quite funny 

Anyways, no raw, yet? I want to see the truth!!!


----------



## Kiyoshi (May 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Just a quickly made thing >_>.  It's even creepier once you realize it looks somewhat S&Mish.

Even more creepier I used a Shinigami-sama screen cap from a "Just say no to ShinigamixKidd yaoi" poster...


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 12, 2009)

The spoiler..... it was..... *WHAT THE FUCK*?! Wasn't Justin supposed to be resistant?

//HbS


----------



## RivFader (May 12, 2009)

Kiyoshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's creepy


----------



## Omolara (May 12, 2009)

FUCKING SPOILER TAG FUCKING SPOILER DISCUSSION.

Geez, why is that so difficult for some people?

Some of us would like to be able to check in for info on the raw without the people who couldn't wait spilling details.


----------



## Moon (May 12, 2009)

Oh well lets kill her for her spending her time giving us a recap many days before the actual thing comes out. How dare she


----------



## Felix (May 12, 2009)

Is Kubo Tite writing Soul Eater now or something
Seriously, what was that

I need the RAW for better judgement


----------



## RivFader (May 12, 2009)

Moon said:


> Oh well lets kill her for her spending her time giving us a recap many days before the actual thing comes out. How dare she



Yeah, she's a plaque


----------



## spaZ (May 12, 2009)

Omolara said:


> FUCKING SPOILER TAG FUCKING SPOILER DISCUSSION.
> 
> Geez, why is that so difficult for some people?
> 
> Some of us would like to be able to check in for info on the raw without the people who couldn't wait spilling details.



This thread always has spoilers in it when they come out...


----------



## Goodfellow (May 12, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> The spoiler..... it was..... *WHAT THE FUCK*?! Wasn't Justin supposed to be resistant?
> 
> //HbS



Totally a red herring. Actually, when I read that sentence I kinda got surprised, considering Justin seemed to be a religious nutcase. And we all know what good those are for in fiction (and reality)


----------



## spaZ (May 12, 2009)

He has to be crazy powerful and shit if he hid his insanity.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Totally a red herring. Actually, when I read that sentence I kinda got surprised, considering Justin seemed to be a religious nutcase. And we all know what good those are for in fiction (and reality)



Well, he's pure.  Problem was we didn't know where his purity lied, until now.  Kind of like Wonderwice Margera.  Pure good or evil.


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (May 12, 2009)

*


spaZ said:



			He has to be crazy powerful and shit if he hid his insanity.
		
Click to expand...


From the looks of it, he didn't stand a chance against Stein. 

Doesn't it seem like Marie makes Spirit seem kinda chumply. I mean, Spirit is the current Death Scythe, but he didn't appear to boost anything with Stein. No special ability and whatnot.

But Marie... She suppresses Stein's insanity and increases his speed. She's beast. LoL. And I'm still hoping she's a hammer.*


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, from the looks of it, she's an extendable dildo.




//HbS


----------



## Kiyoshi (May 12, 2009)

Ulquiorra Schiffer said:


> *
> 
> From the looks of it, he didn't stand a chance against Stein.
> 
> ...



Memory fails me a bit, but wasn't it once said Tsubaki could work with most people?  However, can you imagine Tsubaki being used to near the extent she is by Black Star if she was being used by Kidd or Maka?

Stein can use any weapon at will, but that doesn't mean there aren't weapons that suite him far better than others.  It would be like giving an expert swordsman a choice of a claymore, katana, cutlass, broadsword, etc. and being able to use them all.  His specialty, where he shines, might be with an epee though.

Stein might simply be that case.  Stein is a strong Weapon, but Marie is epee.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 12, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which is indescribably erotic


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (May 12, 2009)

*


Kiyoshi said:



			Memory fails me a bit, but wasn't it once said Tsubaki could work with most people?  However, can you imagine Tsubaki being used to near the extent she is by Black Star if she was being used by Kidd or Maka?

Stein can use any weapon at will, but that doesn't mean there aren't weapons that suite him far better than others.  It would be like giving an expert swordsman a choice of a claymore, katana, cutlass, broadsword, etc. and being able to use them all.  His specialty, where he shines, might be with an epee though.

Stein might simply be that case.  Stein is a strong Weapon, but Marie is epee.
		
Click to expand...


Well yeah, but that's what I'm saying. Shouldn't the current Death Scythe be the best. 

Spirit didn't demonstrate any abilities and, this may be just me but, his fight was much more difficult than Marie's. Spirit and Stein fought Medusa, she's shaping up to be a co-final villain. 

Justin isn't in a position to be much more than Mifune. Granted, Mifune and Justin are both awesome, but Medusa's on another level. *


----------



## Goodfellow (May 12, 2009)

I think Spirit made Stein capable of doing that soul sewing trick of his. 
So I'm guessing Spirit is the best tuner out of the weapons. And considering that's the one ability the Weapons are prized the most for, it's natural to assume that's why Spirit is regarded so highly.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 12, 2009)

A little late but...wow. Did not see that coming AT ALL. Now thats a plot twist. 

Sucks that I read it before I actually saw the chapter though, should've restrained myself.  

Thats it never reading spoilers for soul eater ever again. Its worth it to wait.


----------



## taboo (May 12, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the looks of what? all we have is the word of an excitable bimbo who went off on the most fucktarded tangents

of course she would compare marie to a dildo, it's obvious she's rooting for stienxspirit buttfuckery


----------



## Goodfellow (May 12, 2009)

taboo said:


> the looks of what? all we have is the word of an excitable bimbo who went off on the most fucktarded tangents
> 
> of course she would compare marie to a dildo, it's obvious she's rooting for stienxspirit buttfuckery



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBRO6oApsnM[/YOUTUBE]

What's wrong about using a dildo as a weapon?


----------



## Sin (May 12, 2009)

Omolara said:


> FUCKING SPOILER TAG FUCKING SPOILER DISCUSSION.
> 
> Geez, why is that so difficult for some people?
> 
> Some of us would like to be able to check in for info on the raw without the people who couldn't wait spilling details.


That's the reason I keep the first post always updated (and yes, I mean _always_).

People shouldn't be forced to spoiler tag.

*For anyone in the future who was spoiled while looking for RAW/Trans/Scan info, just check the first post. It will always have the latest information, with no spoilers.*


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 12, 2009)

taboo said:


> the looks of what? all we have is the word of an excitable bimbo who went off on the most fucktarded tangents
> 
> of course she would compare marie to a dildo, it's obvious she's rooting for stienxspirit buttfuckery



what is this? Relax yourself.


----------



## taboo (May 12, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> what is this? Relax yourself.



IM SHINIGAMI THE ROCKS AND ROLLS CLOWN???????? I DOS COCAINES


----------



## Sin (May 12, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> what is this? Relax yourself.


He has a point.

The spoiler writer, while appreciated, should rant less.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 12, 2009)

I literally went  at the spoilers. I want the scans now.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> He has a point.
> 
> The spoiler writer, while appreciated, should rant less.



Cussing her out like that was unnecessary and retarded. She rants but she's basically the fist person to get spoilers out there consistently. If you don't like her you can always find another outlet but remember she's doing this of her own accord, theres no reason to attack her like that when you she's doing it for free and for others. 

Do it yourself or gtfo.  "not to you sin" but to the people out there who have a sense of entitlement to the efforts of others. Its her blog of course she's gonna have her opinions about it.


----------



## taboo (May 12, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> Cussing her out like that was unnecessary and retarded. She rants but she's basically the fist person to get spoilers out there consistently. If you don't like her you can always find another outlet but remember she's doing this of her own accord, theres no reason to attack her like that when you she's doing it for free and for others.
> 
> Do it yourself or gtfo.  "not to you sin" but to the people out there who have a sense of entitlement to the efforts of others. Its her blog of course she's gonna have her opinions about it.



i had to stop reading her FULL RECAP because i couldnt take all the irrelevant crap she was writing about


A SENSE OF ENTITLEMENT IM SURE


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 12, 2009)

taboo said:


> i had to stop reading her FULL RECAP because i couldnt take all the irrelevant crap she was writing about
> 
> 
> A SENSE OF ENTITLEMENT IM SURE



She said marie's form looked like a dildo because thats what she thought it looked like. Its her blog so its gonna be filled with her opinions, you don't have to take it as a direct insult. You're the one that freaked out over the comment and started spouting off angry irrelevant crap.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Spoilered out of habit and respect_ 



OMG STEIN IS BACK!  This makes me all tingly inside. I was waiting for this! 

I can't wait to see Marie and Stein in action, and Jutsin, omg Justin. I would have never expected it. I never liked Justin so I'm happy it's Stein there to pwn him down. I'm excited to see the uniforms as well. I have not been this excited for a chapter in a _very _long time. I'm even more excited than I was for this week's _Fullmetal Alchemist_.


----------



## TicoTico (May 12, 2009)

I thought she was funny  The Caps Lock -parts made me chuckle.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Justin is one of my favourite characters. Other than that.. I must say I don't feel all that awe-inspired by this development.  It was cool and awesome, but.. I don't feel anything special about it. It just makes sense, I guess, despite being _very_ surprising. Or maybe I'm just that shocked.

Justin and Noah make an awesome villain-duo. Oh yeah, great to see Stein and Marie back in action.

This will definitely be the best chapter to come out this week, possibly tied with One Piece. Which is really, really epic right now.


----------



## spaZ (May 12, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> She said marie's form looked like a dildo because thats what she thought it looked like. Its her blog so its gonna be filled with her opinions, you don't have to take it as a direct insult. You're the one that freaked out over the comment and started spouting off angry irrelevant crap.



Well some of us just don't like how she posts spoilers and we could care less since the raw pretty much comes out a day or two after the spoilers are posted.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 12, 2009)

TicoTico said:


> I thought she was funny  The Caps Lock -parts made me chuckle.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




I think it'll be interesting to see how Justin and Noah interact. The new uniforms must be a throwback to that official manga spread we saw before. Which means Ox is finally gonna grow some. Hair that is . 




sin- yeah but you can't say that going on a complete hate rant about her is justified either. Just don't check out her spoilers then, it was unnecessary to attack her the way taboo did.


----------



## taboo (May 12, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> She said marie's form looked like a dildo because thats what she thought it looked like. Its her blog so its gonna be filled with her opinions, you don't have to take it as a direct insult. You're the one that freaked out over the comment and started spouting off angry irrelevant crap.



i'm sure she gets enough ass pats on her journal as it is

just FYI, as unbelievable as it may be, my posts are going to have MY OPINIONS so you might want to save yourself some fucking trouble and put me on ignore already


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 12, 2009)

HAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

SPOILERS


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 12, 2009)

Well there was something I didn't see coming. Also hurray for Marie and Stein being back.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 61_ 



So, Marie turns into Thor's Hammer, Mjolnir, according to the spoiler provider. Unfortunately the fight is a short one though, as Justin flees - that sucks. This has got me motivated to go re-read the chapters with Justin to look for clues. *goes*


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 12, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 61_
> 
> 
> 
> So, Marie turns into Thor's Hammer, Mjolnir, according to the spoiler provider. Unfortunately the fight is a short one though, as Justin flees - that sucks. This has got me motivated to go re-read the chapters with Justin to look for clues. *goes*



I agree--I think I will reread too. Because I did NOT see that coming.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (May 12, 2009)

Damn Ohkubo, just damn man.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 12, 2009)

taboo said:


> i'm sure she gets enough ass pats on her journal as it is
> 
> just FYI, as unbelievable as it may be, my posts are going to have MY OPINIONS so you might want to save yourself some fucking trouble and put me on ignore already



*Spoiler*: __ 





Its not your opinion that bothered me, its the way you expressed it. 

and....no.  

I will not put you on my ignore list. I've been through worst. Theres no reason for me to ignore you in general conversation. 




I don't think you'll find anything Hiroshi, this pretty much came out of no where.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 12, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> I agree--I think I will reread too. Because I did NOT see that coming.





Lilykt7 said:


> I don't think you'll find anything Hiroshi, this pretty much came out of no where.



*Spoiler*: _Chapter 61_ 



So I just noticed that Marie's last name is Mjolnir. I totally forgot that until I read this part: Chapter 38 Page 18 It made me wonder if this: 





> *"Demon hammer Mjolnir,"* Justin says. Oh thank God we're going to get some exposition here because I have no idea WTF Marie just turned into. "Infusing her technician's nerve endings with electricity, she can rapidly increase her technician's motor abilities."


  Is a reference to her, or to the weapon that she turns into. The ?nerve endings with electricity? seems to suggest that she turns into Mjolnir. A coincidence I guess.

  Anyways, by reading the above it seems like Azunsa Yumi may also be involved on Justin?s side. Buttakai Joe comments on how precise Azunsa Yumi is ? maybe she?s trying to cover up for Justin by being so precise about his whereabouts. That, or I?m just really reading into things. I haven?t looked past this page 20 of this chapter yet. I was too busy fangasming. I?ll look for more stuff.


----------



## Sin (May 12, 2009)

> sin- yeah but you can't say that going on a complete hate rant about her  is justified either. Just don't check out her spoilers then, it was  unnecessary to attack her the way taboo did.



That was spaZ D:

Also, lively thread makes Sin happy


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 12, 2009)

New cha[pter soon makes Tea and Cookies happy.


----------



## Sin (May 12, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> New cha[pter soon makes Tea and Cookies happy.


Happy TaC makes Sin happy


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> That was spaZ D:
> 
> Also, lively thread makes Sin happy



dammit, why do i confuse you guys? 

Also im not sure but it seems like the uniform designs might be something we haven't seen before. Im curious to see what they look like.


----------



## Sin (May 12, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> dammit, why do i confuse you guys?
> 
> Also im not sure but it seems like the uniform designs might be something we haven't seen before. Im curious to see what they look like.


Names start with S maybe?


----------



## Aeon (May 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm curious about how Justin looks now.


----------



## Sin (May 12, 2009)

Looks like Giriko will be the hero to end evil Justin's reign.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 12, 2009)

Everyone is happy.



Aeon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious about how Justin looks now.



Me too.


----------



## NobodyMan (May 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, didn't see that coming. *has calmed down now*

Justin, that evil bastard.  I'm interested in what he looks like too. I want to see his insane face. I also want to see the robot thing that's with him.

Good to hear that Stein and Marie are back as well.


----------



## Sin (May 12, 2009)

See, Giriko was the glorious hero this entire time.


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2009)

Posted some soul eater sets here.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (May 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Giriko and Justin will team up


----------



## taboo (May 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i have a feeling Jusin will be an AMAZING villain

im having fun just imagining it


----------



## Sefarian (May 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



...

...

brb need to clean up bricks that I shat @ the spoilers. 

EVIL JUSTIN LAWWWWWWWWWWW!

In all seriousness though, that was SO out of left field. I approve, seems like a great chapter.


----------



## spaZ (May 12, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised that it was the Kishin who affect Justin.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 12, 2009)

taboo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Chapter 61_ 



How can Justin be an amazing villian if he got wtfpwned by Stein and Marie and then fleed?


----------



## Sin (May 12, 2009)

taboo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfft.

Giriko will cleanse that fool.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 12, 2009)

I adore the mass-freak out. Not that I am not spazing, it's just funny.


----------



## NobodyMan (May 12, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> I adore the mass-freak out. Not that I am not spazing, it's just funny.


I totally spazzed out when I first read the spoilers. I couldn't sit still enough to post.


----------



## taboo (May 12, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 61_
> 
> 
> 
> How can Justin be an amazing villian if he got wtfpwned by Stein and Marie and then fleed?




*Spoiler*: __ 



lol i mean like, EVIL JUSTIN is just such an awesome idea

OOHH~! KISHIN SAMA

listens to


----------



## Hiroshi (May 12, 2009)

Reading this spoiler made my day. I've prepared a Stein set for when the chapter comes out. Tomorrow I will finish my research on past chapters and post my findings (if any) here.



taboo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 12, 2009)

Awesome Hiroshi!

I'm going to make a set out of the scans.  Nothin' like the real thing.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 12, 2009)

That is true. I was considering doing that, but I figured I'd stick to my good stock of Stein. If there is a truly epic panel of Stein wtfpwning Justin I might consider it.


----------



## Sin (May 12, 2009)

I wanted to last chapter but spaZ never released 

Hopefully I'll be able to get a Giriko one this time.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 12, 2009)

Marie.

Nuff said.


----------



## spaZ (May 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> I wanted to last chapter but spaZ never released
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to get a Giriko one this time.



Better raw is coming out soon.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Marie.
> 
> Nuff said.



I need more proof


----------



## E (May 13, 2009)

justin probably touched little boys too


----------



## spesh (May 13, 2009)

Just read the recap.... holy shitballs!!

That came out of nowhere... I like it I like it.

And SO looking forward to seeing Stein and Marie in action


----------



## kchi55 (May 13, 2009)

they're teasing us... the one month that I'm looking forwards to soul eater is the one month that it's late


----------



## taboo (May 13, 2009)

well here's some fanart of marie's form

Link removed


----------



## MasterChick (May 13, 2009)

kchi55 said:


> they're teasing us... the one month that I'm looking forwards to soul eater is the one month that it's late


I know... 

And...reading that recap made me more jumpy, because I want to see what justin looks like now. Also, see what's the fuss about Marie's weapon form. 

Anyway, still no RAW yet?


----------



## Hiroshi (May 13, 2009)

Alright, first off, I might really be reading into things. But this topic got me re-reading past chapters like crazy. I was motivated. 


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 61 Spoilers_ 



There wasn?t really anything else I grabbed from the Buttakai Joe interview session. But then I looked into Justin?s first appearance. Which was _very very very_ interesting.

  At first, I was considering the possibility of Justin being possessed, but I had forgotten this: Chapter 23 Page 21. Unless Stein is wrong in his assumptions (which is NOT a possibility ), Justin is doing this of his own will. Watchmen (my friend on the forums) and I were discussing the possibility of being a third faction. Watchmen pointed out the foreshadowing on the following page of the last linked scan. But anyways, continuing onwards?

  So do you think Shnigami knows something about Justin here: Chapter 23 Page 25. I think it?s a possibility worth thinking about, though I think that Shinigami could have acted on that impulse more.  Hmm, but he also does ask Spirit to watch Stein afterwords?The interesting thing is Justin?s lack of response to Shinigami.  We know he can read lips, so it?s not that he didn?t know that he was called. He could have been thinking really _really_ hard about the situation and planning/plotting ahead. In my last post I mentioned how Azusa could be working with Justin. Seems like she?s left off the hook here if that?s the case: Chapter 23 Page 24.

  Then I headed over to his first fight with Giroko, but I found nothing of real value within that battle. The same applied to the second battle.


----------



## Sin (May 13, 2009)

It's because Giriko outshone Justin with his amazing.


----------



## kchi55 (May 13, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Alright, first off, I might really be reading into things. But this topic got me re-reading past chapters like crazy. I was motivated.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 61 Spoilers_
> ...



Shinigami-sama wears a mask. Justin can't read his lips


----------



## Hiroshi (May 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 61_ 





Sin said:


> It's because Giriko outshone Justin with his amazing.


It doesn't compare to how bad Stein wtfpwned him. 



kchi55 said:


> Shinigami-sama wears a mask. Justin can't read his lips


lol I'm dumb. Hmm. Still something tells me he was plotting....


----------



## Sin (May 13, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 61_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stein is about 3/4ths as awesome as Giriko, I'll give you that much


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 13, 2009)

E said:


> justin probably touched little boys too



 That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 13, 2009)

Sin said:


> Stein is about 3/4ths as awesome as Giriko, I'll give you that much


You wanna get negged, boy? 

I still can't wait for this chapter to come out. I told at least 10 people to read the spoilers when I flipped out.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 13, 2009)

I wish I had a real life friend to flip out to.

...Wait. I might scare them.

 Oh well, I just want a RAW. ;__;


----------



## Sin (May 13, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> You wanna get negged, boy?
> 
> I still can't wait for this chapter to come out. I told at least 10 people to read the spoilers when I flipped out.


That's a compliment. Giriko, Noah and Asura are the epitome of amazing in SE.

Noah is 1 Giriko. Asura is 1.5 Girikos (best character).


----------



## Hiroshi (May 13, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> I wish I had a real life friend to flip out to.
> 
> ...Wait. I might scare them.
> 
> Oh well, I just want a RAW. ;__;


lol. Only 1 of those 10 was an irl friend.  I came up to him and was like "DID YOU READ SOUL EATER SPOILERS?!" But then he was like, "No, I don't read spoilers." But he ended up reading it anyways, because he can't stop the love. The only bad part is that he likes Justin Law and I like Stein. 



Sin said:


> That's a compliment. Giriko, Noah and Asura are the epitome of amazing in SE.
> 
> Noah is 1 Giriko. Asura is 1.5 Girikos (best character).


Stein must be 900,000,000 Girikos (wtf this guy is god) with that logic.


----------



## Sin (May 13, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Stein must be 900,000,000 Girikos (wtf this guy is god) with that logic.


3/4ths a Giriko


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 13, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> lol. Only 1 of those 10 was an irl friend.  I came up to him and was like "DID YOU READ SOUL EATER SPOILERS?!" But then he was like, "No, I don't read spoilers." But he ended up reading it anyways, because he can't stop the love. The only bad part is that he likes Justin Law and I like Stein.



D: What was his reaction to the Justin part. (I bet that's gonna make some fans _angry_.)


----------



## Hiroshi (May 13, 2009)

Sin said:


> 3/4ths a Giriko


Damn you Sin. 



Tea And Cookies! said:


> D: What was his reaction to the Justin part. (I bet that's gonna make some fans _angry_.)


He was just like Justin is awesome. He didn't really say much else except for that he didn't expect it. The rest was spent on talking about how excited I was for Stein. He had fun ing at the penis in Stein's hand part.


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 13, 2009)

seems no one is posting up the raw. i might post some pics in a couple hours


----------



## Sin (May 13, 2009)

Iijyanaika said:


> seems no one is posting up the raw. i might post some pics in a couple hours


God yes.

Yes.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 13, 2009)

Iijyanaika said:


> seems no one is posting up the raw. i might post some pics in a couple hours


I would modfuck you to mod status if I could. Please do.


----------



## Sin (May 13, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> I would modfuck you to mod status if I could. Please do.


Look at you pulling strings


----------



## spaZ (May 13, 2009)

Yes please post up some pics


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 13, 2009)

Iijyanaika said:


> seems no one is posting up the raw. i might post some pics in a couple hours



This would make you an angel in my eyes. *__*


----------



## Sin (May 13, 2009)

I think we can all agree just one picture of Giriko would be fine.


----------



## spaZ (May 13, 2009)

Who cares about Giriko.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 13, 2009)

We do.

//HbS


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 13, 2009)

okay guys, give me 20 min, and i'lll be right back


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 13, 2009)

THANK YOU. ;__;


----------



## spaZ (May 13, 2009)

Iijyanaika said:


> okay guys, give me 20 min, and i'lll be right back



NICE thanks yo!


----------



## Sin (May 13, 2009)

Iijyanaika said:


> okay guys, give me 20 min, and i'lll be right back


----------



## Hiroshi (May 13, 2009)

Iijyanaika said:


> okay guys, give me 20 min, and i'lll be right back


If you get a picture of Stein, I will rep you everyday for the rest of my life. Thank you so much.


----------



## RivFader (May 13, 2009)

Iijyanaika said:


> okay guys, give me 20 min, and i'lll be right back



You're awesome


----------



## TicoTico (May 13, 2009)

Iijyanaika said:


> okay guys, give me 20 min, and i'lll be right back


Awesome!

The Psyren RAW just came out. So we need this ASAP


----------



## Sin (May 13, 2009)

TicoTico said:


> Awesome!
> 
> The Psyren RAW just came out. So we need this ASAP


Psyren? Isn't Psyren in WSJ? What's it doing out on a Wednesday?


----------



## spaZ (May 13, 2009)

Its a LQ raw that someone scanned. Happens time to time.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 13, 2009)

Sin said:


> Psyren? Isn't Psyren in WSJ? What's it doing out on a Wednesday?


WSJ RAWs have come out on Wednesdays before.


----------



## Sin (May 13, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> WSJ RAWs have come out on Wednesdays before.


It's awfully rare tho.

Good news I suppose.


----------



## RivFader (May 13, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> WSJ RAWs have come out on Wednesdays before.



We had Friday spoilers sometimes, but they're pretty early recently.


----------



## Moon (May 13, 2009)

Justin in desert please


----------



## RivFader (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for uploading!
*goes off to read*


----------



## Hiroshi (May 13, 2009)

Oh damn. I can't open up .rar files.


----------



## taboo (May 13, 2009)

PARTY TIMEE


----------



## spaZ (May 13, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Oh damn. I can't open up .rar files.



download winrar


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 13, 2009)

sorry about some of the pics being sideways, i wasn't sure about lighting in my house


*Spoiler*: __ 



marie initial form looked like one of those whack a mole hammers..............what the hell. it does seem to extend, hopefully it'll change more >.>

and it seems maka has some kind of book, maybe we'll get to see mommy sometime soon


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 13, 2009)

THANK YOU.



Hiroshi said:


> Oh damn. I can't open up .rar files.



D:

Here is where I leave. To go read.


----------



## spaZ (May 13, 2009)

Wtf Maries weapon form looks fine to me, its actually pretty unique looking. And wtf that looked like a clown behind Justin. Ya I can say he was probably taken over by the insanity when the Kishin was released and the clowns were formed because of the insanity, and it was probably them that infected people like how the clown almost infected Maka.


----------



## Memos (May 13, 2009)

That was so much win

Marie's weapon form is quite weird but seems amazingly powerful.

Justin...WTF?


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 13, 2009)

justin probably thought the clown was god, and let him take him over, curious as to why he left the coffin. 

that girl did go over board saying it looked liked a dildo


----------



## Memos (May 13, 2009)

NobodyMan said:


> Awesome, thanks man.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It didn't seem to me as Justin even guarding let alone attacking.


----------



## spaZ (May 13, 2009)

Didn't even look like he was trying just laughing the whole time lol.


----------



## Memos (May 13, 2009)

Iijyanaika said:


> justin probably thought the clown was god, and let him take him over, curious as to why he left the coffin.
> 
> *that girl did go over board saying it looked liked a dildo*



Who was the girl and what kinda dildo's is she using?


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 13, 2009)

i won't look at these spoilers. i will wait for the complete scantalated chapter.
Yes...I will.


----------



## NobodyMan (May 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't seem to me as Justin even guarding let alone attacking.



*Spoiler*: __ 



That's true, and in the end he did look pretty unaffected. Just kinda brushed it off


----------



## Memos (May 13, 2009)

I wasn't here in fear of spoilers but why is Justin against Shibusen now? was he always evil or did someone turn him?

Mifune


----------



## gabzilla (May 13, 2009)

I'll need to wait till I get home to see it


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2009)

I donno... Marie DOES look like the dildos I usually us... er... uh... oh look, a bird.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 13, 2009)

ALKSJK:LDSN:JKLSDKLNS:AKLNS.


;___; Justin. But he is still cute.


MARIE AND STEIN ARE EPIC THOUGH.

I thought Marie's form was fine...


----------



## Kellogem (May 13, 2009)

Maries form wasnt half bad... and it definietly didnt look like a dildo..or maybe I lack imagination;

now maybe I'll start liking Justin, cause before that I didnt like him at all... hope Giriko is allright and they will make a team or something; oh yeah, and I want more Kishin followers;


----------



## Malumultimus (May 13, 2009)

That girl who gave that summary before said Justin had an "omgwtfsupercreepy" smile. Where is this unholy image, because all I see is a rather normal-looking expression that tons of characters do...y'know...when they smile! 

Regardless, Marie's form is fine, but what was with all the posing? That what was pretty awkward...

When high-tailing the man who framed you for murder, do you typically get the urge to bust a move?

Is it only polite to bring down the house when confronting the man who murdered your once-lover?

I don't recall Mustang inspiring his allies with a thrilling jig after Envy's confession to killing Hughes, so I know this isn't typical manga fare here...


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 13, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> Regardless, Marie's form is fine, but what was with all the posing? That what was pretty awkward...
> 
> When high-tailing the man who framed you for murder, do you typically get the urge to bust a move?
> 
> ...



 But it was sexy.


----------



## MasterChick (May 13, 2009)

I love Marie's weapon form.  To me, I like this form way more than her form in the Anime.  

Hmm...What's that book sealed in plastic at the end of the Thompson sisters and Maka's scene? :ho


----------



## GaryDAI (May 13, 2009)

Marie's weapon form looks fine.  I was expecting the worse when I read that girls summary 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it's called a tonfa?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 13, 2009)

Oops. ;__; Meant to hide my sig in here. Untill We get a better scan. By which time I will have upgraded a fore mentioned set.

Winrar is just an unzipping program...I think.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 13, 2009)

I'm getting a new laptop for college so I'm really hesitant and lazy to download things until then. The provider and I hooked up on MSN and I got them. Thanks though guys!


----------



## Felix (May 13, 2009)

I imagined you more Tech Savy Hiroshi
WinRAR is like a program everyone has


----------



## Hiroshi (May 13, 2009)

Reading it now, and... 
*Spoiler*: _Chapter 61_ 



gosh the new uniforms are more like t-shirts with nothing underneath but spandex. xD

Oh gosh. Anyone who colors that page panel of Stein holding Marie gets big points. I want a good manga coloring of that.






Felix said:


> I imagined you more Tech Savy Hiroshi
> WinRAR is like a program everyone has


I consider myself the least in tech savy of the staff and probably the whole universe. I absolutely suck. I don't even have bitorrent.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 13, 2009)

I plan on coloring it once we get a good scan...We'll see how well I do.


----------



## nausica? (May 13, 2009)

Felix said:


> I imagined you more Tech Savy Hiroshi
> WinRAR is like a program everyone has


LOL; who uses WinRAR, when we have the better choice; the open source *7-Zip*  

Link removed


----------



## gabzilla (May 13, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> But it was sexy.



Oh god, yes it was.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 13, 2009)

Did you rad the whole thing?


----------



## spaZ (May 13, 2009)

nausica? said:


> LOL; who uses WinRAR, when we have the better choice; the open source *7-Zip*
> 
> x



LOL winrar is perfect at what it does.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 13, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> I plan on coloring it once we get a good scan...We'll see how well I do.


Alright sweet!



Tea And Cookies! said:


> Did you rad the whole thing?


I'm pretty sure you're not addressing me, but *raises hand*


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 13, 2009)

I can be if you want me too.

And I am too lazy to fix that typo.


----------



## Sin (May 13, 2009)

Finally updated the first post.

And read the RAW.

Giriko looking amaziiing <3


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 13, 2009)

Giriko was like "lol WUT BITCH?".


----------



## gabzilla (May 13, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Did you rad the whole thing?



Oh, yes. 

I'm so doing a SteinMarie pic.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 13, 2009)

Stein and Marie like to make an entrance. A fancy one.


----------



## gabzilla (May 13, 2009)

And hawt. Don't forget that. :ho


----------



## Sin (May 13, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Giriko was like "lol WUT BITCH?".


He's gangster like that pek


----------



## spaZ (May 13, 2009)

How did Justin move from arachnophobia to where Stein and Marie were so fast? lol


----------



## Sin (May 13, 2009)

spaZ said:


> How did Justin move from arachnophobia to where Stein and Marie were so fast? lol


He's definitely working with Noah.

That paper he used to run away after Stein schooled him looked like something Noah would use.


----------



## spaZ (May 13, 2009)

Ohhh ya forgot about that paper. Or he just knew some type of magic or something.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 13, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> And hawt. Don't forget that. :ho


Stein x Marie.  _Way way way_ better than Stein x Medusa.


----------



## Sin (May 13, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Stein x Marie.  _Way way way_ better than Stein x Medusa.


I'm inclined to disagree dearest 

Nothing stops that sexy black haired Medusa from getting her man.


----------



## taboo (May 13, 2009)

i want to believe justin is a triple agent so bad

maybe shinigami sent him to get close to noah and that's why shinigami wasnt too worried about Kidd


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 13, 2009)

SteinMarie. My two favorite characters, and my favorite paining. 



Not a very good hint.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 14, 2009)

Sin said:


> I'm inclined to disagree dearest
> 
> Nothing stops that sexy black haired Medusa from getting her man.


Um....no. 



Tea And Cookies! said:


> SteinMarie. My two favorite characters, and my favorite paining.


Stein and Mifune are my favorite characters. My favorite pairing is SoulxMaka followed by SteinxMarie, which is weird because:


I usually hate most female characters, but I don't hate Maka.
I usually hate the main character pairing.
I usually hate the main male character, but I adore him.



> Not a very good hint.


Didn't like anything I suggested? xD


----------



## PhantomX (May 14, 2009)

I don't particularly like Marie with shorts and sandals, but I get that it's a tribute to BJ and I'll get used to it.


----------



## Sin (May 14, 2009)

Medusa x Stein is cannon


----------



## taboo (May 14, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> SteinMarie. My two favorite characters, and my favorite paining.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a very good hint.



i thought the best hint was that we haven't seen him at all in all this arachnophobia buisiness

BJ had to know the killer, and the killer had to know enough about Stein in order to frame him

i guess that doesnt leave alot of options


----------



## Medusa (May 14, 2009)

wat is up with marie's dance for?

way too cheesy


----------



## Moon (May 14, 2009)

Well he did say he was EVERYONE's Justin.


----------



## Memos (May 14, 2009)

Sin said:


> He's definitely working with Noah.
> 
> That paper he used to run away *after Stein schooled him* looked like something Noah would use.


Sin, you're being so silly again.


Tea And Cookies! said:


> SteinMarie. My two favorite characters, and my favorite paining.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a very good hint.


Its a clue but I wouldn't have thought it was Justin in a million years.


----------



## Sin (May 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Sin, you're being so silly again.
> 
> Its a clue but I wouldn't have thought it was Justin in a million years.


Did you read the RAW?

Stein used Justin as a punching bag.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 14, 2009)

Oh. Good. Lord. 

Another awesome plot twist. It's confirmed, right? Everything in shonenland today seems awesome, even Bleach surprisingly. Now to go see if Naruto is disappointing....


----------



## Memos (May 14, 2009)

Sin said:


> Did you read the RAW?
> 
> Stein used Justin as a punching bag.


Yeah, not like Justin was trying to stop him in any way.


battlerek said:


> Oh. Good. Lord.
> 
> Another awesome plot twist. It's confirmed, right? Everything in shonenland today seems awesome, even Bleach surprisingly. Now to go see if Naruto is disappointing....


Nagato's story of how he got his first wheelchair? riveting, i'm sure.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 14, 2009)

at Naruto

Anyway, back to Soul Eater. What could Justin's MO be?

And who will replace him as Europe's deathscythe?


----------



## Felix (May 14, 2009)

nausica? said:


> LOL; who uses WinRAR, when we have the better choice; the open source *7-Zip*
> 
> this song



I use 7zip myself
I meant, a rar archiving program or similar 

Don't know... Isn't Marie weapon form a bit small even for a Tonfa?


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 14, 2009)

GUYS I JUST THOUGHT OF SOMETHING! Ok Justin was said to have not been affected by the insanity right? Clearly he is. So who else have we been told isn't affected by insanity? 
....


 Now i know some of you are like no way not harvar but come on how many of you saw Justin coming? Do I actually think Harvar's a bad guy? Not really. Im still hoping he stays on the good side. But im not crossing out the possibility. 

If harvar joins the bad guys though shibusen is screwed.


----------



## Trent (May 14, 2009)

Great plot twist!

But I guess I was anticipating the chap too much since I am quite non-plussed by the execution of it and art style. I find it rather bland compared to the epic chapters we had in the baba yaga castle arc. 

Like, I was really expecting something from Justin's look, a creepiness that showed the insanity within, a slasher smile, but there's nothing special to it, just vacant eyes.

But it's cool to see Stein again, and Angela is "aaaawwww" cute as always.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 14, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> I don't recall Mustang inspiring his allies with a thrilling jig after Envy's confession to killing Hughes, so I know this isn't typical manga fare here...


I just want to kill you for spoilers. I did SO DAMN GOOD at avoiding spoilers in FMA section, and here I am, SE, and defeated.

//HbS


----------



## Jugger (May 14, 2009)

Was there cross upside down in justin sleeve? or do i remember wrong?


----------



## Malumultimus (May 14, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> I just want to kill you for spoilers. I did SO DAMN GOOD at avoiding spoilers in FMA section, and here I am, SE, and defeated.
> 
> //HbS



But that chapter's two months old.

I'm not apologizing if you're an anime only fan.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 14, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> But that chapter's two months old.
> 
> I'm not apologizing if you're an anime only fan.


Actually this was in Chapter 93-95, the latest chapters.


----------



## Malumultimus (May 14, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Actually this was in Chapter 93-95, the latest chapters.



And Fullmetal Alchemist is a monthly manga. 95 - 2 = 93 /tada

If it was a joke, I feel kinda' dumb that I didn't get it until now, but people are pretty serious business around these parts, so I tread carefully.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 14, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> And Fullmetal Alchemist is a monthly manga. 95 - 2 = 93 /tada


Hm. Oh yeah, I have to read more carefully. /felt like time passed by so quick with the chapters since I recently caught up


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 14, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> But that chapter's two months old.
> 
> I'm not apologizing if you're an anime only fan.


I was at chapter 18. Started few days ago.

Okay. About SE. What's with that Stein+Marie pose?! And she's nothing like a dildo, she's just a tonfa!

//HbS


----------



## Omolara (May 14, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Was there cross upside down in justin sleeve? or do i remember wrong?



Nah, I fixated on that when he was first introduced too. I kept trying to come up with reasons why it would be like that for a man devoted to God, and I think maybe I rationalized it as being so the cross was upright when he raised his arms to block... but that didnt work or the one on his back.

I think I eventually just put it aside, even though it still bugged me from time to time. Still, I didn't guess this.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 14, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Didn't like anything I suggested? xD



No, I like your stuff, I just meant, like evidence wise? That it was him as the weapon? If that makes sense.


Again, pose is just to make an entrance. It's silly, but I got over it.


Her clothes look way comfy. Like, honest. Plus they are more practical for the Sierra Nevada desert than a long dress.


----------



## Sin (May 14, 2009)

> *negged*



Hiro


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 14, 2009)

Speaking of which was Justin always in cahoots with Noah or did the Kishin managed to work his way through him, since he was introduced after the Kishin was released....


----------



## Moon (May 14, 2009)

Well so far we have more of an inclination that Justin is with Asura and not Noah. His only seeming connection to Noah is that page and we don't even know if that connection is viable. As someone earlier said, if Justin is worshiping Asura then he would be enemies with Noah who is hunting Asura. 

Cleaner scan up on MH now. 

And no way that coffin is just a speaker. 
Be interesting if it had a zombie Joe in it.


----------



## spaZ (May 14, 2009)

Raw.
This

Might just wait for sais raw since this one still looks iffy to work with and plus I hate these types of raws.


----------



## Jugger (May 15, 2009)

translation is out here Top right panel

there is nothing new if did read that spoiler


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2009)

Goddamnit, I'm trying to go spoilerless for this chapter but Hiro ruined it for me. 

When's the scantalation coming out? a few days?


----------



## RivFader (May 15, 2009)

Scan's out on MH.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 15, 2009)

Sin said:


> Hiro






Darth Ruin said:


> Goddamnit, I'm trying to go spoilerless for this chapter but Hiro ruined it for me.


I'm sorry when Stein appears like this I blurt. Besides I just said stuff like "OMG OMG OMG." It was your choice to look at the spoilers. 



> When's the scantalation coming out? a few days?


lol *points below*



RivFader said:


> Scan's out on MH.


Why is page 3 randomly out of place?


----------



## Felix (May 15, 2009)

I bet that piece of paper Justin used was from Eibons book
And the coffin is just a speaker? What the


----------



## Hiroshi (May 15, 2009)

Felix said:


> I bet that piece of paper Justin used was from Eibons book


That's what the spoiler provider said in her livejournal spoiler, I think? *continues to read scan*


----------



## Suspect (May 15, 2009)

WTH is going on, I'm lost.

Stein's back? Justin's a traitor? Without any explanation?

Are we supposed to just presume what happened in between XD?


----------



## taboo (May 15, 2009)

god i love justin

i wonder if he was praying to the kishin the whole time in the series


----------



## Goodfellow (May 15, 2009)

Suspect said:


> WTH is going on, I'm lost.
> 
> Stein's back? Justin's a traitor? Without any explanation?
> 
> Are we supposed to just presume what happened in between XD?



Well quite likely see what happened to Justin in a few chapters. The author just wanted to fuck with his readers


----------



## Moon (May 15, 2009)

No chance of evil brother/clone theory?


----------



## Goodfellow (May 15, 2009)

Moon said:


> No chance of evil brother/clone theory?



That would be clichéed, but I think the author could pull it off

But no, I don't think so. Because this way is more _interesting._


----------



## The Boss (May 15, 2009)

What the fffffffuuuuu.... Justin is now evil.. and Stein is back.. just like that... wut? Wait... wut?


----------



## Memos (May 15, 2009)

Godjima said:


> What the fffffffuuuuu.... Justin is now evil.. and Stein is back.. just like that... wut? Wait... wut?



Stein and Marie had been searching for Joe's kliller for a while now and they have, somehow, realised its him. 

I just hope he is in control and not under Asura's madness.


----------



## The Boss (May 15, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Stein and Marie had been searching for Joe's kliller for a while now and they have, somehow, realised its him.
> 
> I just hope he is in control and not under Asura's madness.



Oh... that's what I was assuming as well.  Kinda strange that it just happened this way. 

Well, Justin really ticks me off so I dun really care if he is being controlled by the madness or not. 

It's good to see Stein again.


----------



## Memos (May 15, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Oh... that's what I was assuming as well.  Kinda strange that it just happened this way.
> 
> Well, *Justin really ticks me off* so I dun really care if he is being controlled by the madness or not.
> 
> It's good to see Stein again.



I'm gonna kill you 

 He is one of my top favourite character.


----------



## The Boss (May 15, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I'm gonna kill you
> He is one of my top favourite character.



No.. there's a story to why he ticks me off.  I started watching the anime first.. and it was when Justin hadn't entered the Anime yet.. so anyways, I was a con dressed us as Soul and people keep asking me if I saw Justin Law.. fuck.. they kept telling me about how awesome Justin is... once I found out who he was.. I got pissed cuz he was just a dude who listened to music. 

Now every time I see Justin I think of this moment.. and it ticks me off.


----------



## Memos (May 15, 2009)

Godjima said:


> No.. there's a story to why he ticks me off.  I started watching the anime first.. and it was when Justin hadn't entered the Anime yet.. so anyways, I was a con dressed us as Soul and people keep asking me if I saw Justin Law.. fuck.. they kept telling me about how awesome Justin is... once I found out who he was.. I got pissed cuz he was just a dude who listened to music.
> 
> Now every time I see Justin I think of this moment.. and it ticks me off.



 You got too hyped up for him.


----------



## The Boss (May 15, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You got too hyped up for him.



Sure did...  How disappointing.


----------



## Cold (May 15, 2009)

Hmm.  Didn't expect this from Justin.  His religious attitude deceived me


----------



## Memos (May 15, 2009)

It seems Justin didn't even have time to realise what was going on let alone react

Marie's weapon form is haxxed.


----------



## Yulwei (May 15, 2009)

If more of Justin's character had been revealed this twist would have been even better but he was too shallow for it really move me.


----------



## gabzilla (May 15, 2009)

Justin: You are a woman, you can't hurt me.
Marie: This is not Naruto, bitch. *owns him*

I love this manga so fucking much. pek


----------



## Memos (May 15, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> *Justin: You are a woman, you can't hurt me.*
> Marie: This is not Naruto, bitch. *owns him*
> 
> I love this manga so fucking much. pek



That annoyed me. Seemed to make Justin an asshole as well as a bad guy.


----------



## Yulwei (May 15, 2009)

Bad guys should be bad I'm supposed to hate them and want to see them getting their asses kicked. I like Marie's new outfit


----------



## The Boss (May 15, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That annoyed me. Seemed to make *Justin an asshole* as well as a bad guy.



Excellent. Hate him too.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (May 15, 2009)

I still like Justin.


----------



## carcanclaw (May 15, 2009)

Wow... a lot happened in this chapter.

-It looks like Justin is recruiting people (like Giriko) for the Kishin.

-The Clown looks way different than before... and I wonder if Justin is possessed by him or not (on page 18, he thanks the Clown, even though Justin seems to be alone).

-I'm guessing that Marie & Stein aren't with Shibusen right now... given that Shibusen didn't know here Justin was, but the two of them did. 

-pg. 20-21, What's up with the retarded little dance Marie & Stein are doing? And I like Marie's "female BJ" outfit, complete with dorky sandals and shorts. :]


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 15, 2009)

Nooo, Justin, the last person I would expect to be an evil bastard. But things are getting interesting now that Arakune is finally out of the picture.


----------



## Okkervil River (May 15, 2009)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> I still like Justin.



So do I!  

Not that Marie and Stein kicking his ass wasn't awesome, because it was, but I've always liked Justin, and his being evil at least adds some sort of depth to a character I've liked despite his having been important in only a handful of chapters and not displaying an ocean of personality.


----------



## Random Member (May 15, 2009)

Loved the new chapter but a bit disappointed by the absence of Chrona after that last page for the previous chapter.


----------



## gabzilla (May 15, 2009)

I still like Justin. :ho


----------



## Cipher (May 15, 2009)

Wasn't expecting that.  I wonder if Justin was always a traitor or if he's been taken over by the Kishin or the Clown or something.  I hope it's the latter, because this just seems really out of the blue to me.


----------



## Memos (May 15, 2009)

carcanclaw said:


> -The Clown looks way different than before... and I wonder if Justin is possessed by him or not (on page 18, he thanks the Clown, even though Justin seems to be alone).


It's not the same clown seeing as Maka killed the last one.


> -I'm guessing that Marie & Stein aren't with Shibusen right now... given that Shibusen didn't know here Justin was, but the two of them did.


When you say "with" Shibusen, do you mean working for them? In which case, they are still doing so, its just that the situation is very complex.

Justin basically set Stein up for the murder of BJ and they have been hunting for the real murderer. They have been off the radar and out of contact because Stein is still basically a wanted man.


> -pg. 20-21, What's up with the retarded little dance Marie & Stein are doing? And I like Marie's "female BJ" outfit, complete with dorky sandals and shorts. :]


That dance was stupid but it fits in with the sometimes-quirky nature of the manga.

Marie's new clothes were awesome.


----------



## spaZ (May 15, 2009)

The Kishin is probably in death city and Justin got taken over by insanity when hes just chilling out in there. Medusa did say insanity was twirling around death city or w.e


----------



## Memos (May 15, 2009)

spaZ said:


> The Kishin is probably in death city and Justin got taken over by insanity when hes just chilling out in there. Medusa did say insanity was twirling around death city or w.e



It was also said that Justin's devout belief in god/shinigami and lifestyle meant he was immune to the insanity wave. Him being taken over would be pretty stupid. I would rather he was choosing to work for Kishin.


----------



## spaZ (May 15, 2009)

That was just Steins speculation it doesn't mean that it was true.


----------



## The Boss (May 15, 2009)

*Kusuri *knows his canon.


----------



## tom (May 15, 2009)

Concerning marie's form, at first I was like , then , then back to .


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (May 15, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> It's not the same clown seeing as Maka killed the last one.




Didn't the clowns soul escape.


----------



## spaZ (May 15, 2009)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> Didn't the clowns soul escape.



Yes it did.

But this clown is probably a different one.


----------



## Memos (May 15, 2009)

That clown looked very feminine in form whereas this one has a very masculine form.


----------



## Moon (May 15, 2009)

Really was an awesome chapter. 

Page back you guys were talking about Justin saying a mere woman can't hurt him or whatever. That didn't come off as being sexist to me personally, it came off more as "a mere human can't hurt me"

Next chapter we plunge into new developments...what was this then?

And what is wrong with everyone not giving a damn about Kidd, its just not right


----------



## Okkervil River (May 15, 2009)

Moon said:


> And what is wrong with everyone not giving a damn about Kidd, its just not right



Not even Shinigami gave a shit.  That has to hurt.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (May 15, 2009)

Everyone else has probably allready been debriefed on the Kidd/Noah fiasco and had their chances to have reactions.


----------



## Moon (May 15, 2009)

Then why are they playing basketball and not doing something about it >_>
Guess 60 chapters of friendship aint worth crap in SE.


----------



## spaZ (May 15, 2009)

What the fuck are they suppose to do? Go searching for someone who probably doesn't want to be found? Knowing Noah he won't be until he makes an appearance. It looks like Shinigami has a plan anyway kind of.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 15, 2009)

Reactions were probably off screen. :/ And they need to figure out a plan, eh?


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 15, 2009)

what are they supposed to do? they have no idea where Noa is. should they be running around aimlessly. they need to regroup and heal up their injuries. liz and patty saw how kidd fought against mosquito at 400 years old and he had to use the sanzu lines(to his luck turned on), then that same badass get eaten by a book. 

right now they're at a complete dead end, and the sisters going to maka asking her about the book of eibon is doing something. this chapter was definitely more about where the new arc is going and justin bring that what the hell factor. next chapter we should hear a little more about kidd. and what that book in makas collection is. meh, maka is going to end up being part witch due to her mother. she's wearing too many witch outfits on these gangan covers, it's going to happen!

it would be nice to see what kishin and others are up to. did medusa take back free and mizune?


----------



## Memos (May 15, 2009)

The last 2 pages seemed to be about forming a team to get Kidd back, to me at least.


----------



## Yulwei (May 15, 2009)

Maka is really being set up as a serious threat to Witchkind but her fighting style whilst far from being trash doesn't seem as awesome or powerful as Kid's and Black Star's.


----------



## Felix (May 15, 2009)

It's the Soul Perception that makes Maka a threat


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 15, 2009)

Like Felix said, it's the Soul Perception that makes her a threat. They don't care about how well she fights.


----------



## spaZ (May 15, 2009)

Even though she is pretty strong and can put up a fight.


----------



## Yulwei (May 15, 2009)

I know that all I'm saying is that having the most dangerous character as well as the supposed main character have an uninteresting [by comparison] fighting style is something that doesn't particularly please me.

I'm also not saying she'll never win a fight as she quite patently has and will likely do so again I'm just saying her battles are kinda blah


----------



## Felix (May 15, 2009)

Yulwei said:


> I know that all I'm saying is that having the most dangerous character as well as the supposed main character have an uninteresting [by comparison] fighting style is something that doesn't particularly please me.



She has a huge scythe
I like her fighting style, mainly because of how the Anime portrayed it 

She has potential, but she is weak. But it's her potential that makes her threat + Soul Perception


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 15, 2009)

Okay *wow*

I'm not good with details, so besides just seeing it was Justin when he came before Giriko, I was all "Oh man, is he trying to drag Giriko to the good guys side?"

And then when the penny dropped I was basically "wait, Justin? JUSTIN? Holy. Shit."

Also Stein/Marie beat the shit out of him


----------



## Memos (May 15, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Okay *wow*
> 
> I'm not good with details, so besides just seeing it was Justin when he came before Giriko, I was all "Oh man, is he trying to drag Giriko to the good guys side?"
> 
> ...



That's what I was expecting  Told you it would be awesome


----------



## Yulwei (May 15, 2009)

Felix said:


> She has a huge scythe
> I like her fighting style, mainly because of how the Anime portrayed it
> 
> She has potential, but she is weak. But it's her potential that makes her threat + Soul Perception



From the drawings I get the sense that whilst it's weight isn't overwhelming it's got enough heft to it that she won't be pulling a Darth Maul on us any time soon as the anime portrayed it. Seems to me she has to lure her enemy into position and then land a blow which given the nature of her weapon seems to be more than enough to end the fight.

If she stops trying to suppress the Black Blood I expect her fights to get more interesting


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 15, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That's what I was expecting  Told you it would be awesome



Fuck me, One Piece, Soul Eater, Full Metal Alchemist, Story of Yammy and Berserk.

All new chapters in a row I just read. Win overload.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 15, 2009)

Great chapter. Marie+Stein combo is awesome.


----------



## Legend (May 15, 2009)

I loved this weeks chapter, the plot twist was epic.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 15, 2009)

Moon said:


> Really was an awesome chapter.
> 
> Page back you guys were talking about Justin saying a mere *woman *can't hurt him or whatever. That didn't come off as being sexist to me personally, it came off more as "a mere human can't hurt me"
> 
> ...



 I don't know man I thought that was intentionally sexist because then  Marie gave him a whooping afterwards. The affect and humor wouldn't have been the same if he meant otherwise. 

Poor Kid, they're gonna go rescue him though so whatever. Thats probably what the squads all about.


----------



## Moon (May 15, 2009)

Be hilarious if the new group was made to go after Medusa or something completely unrelated to Kidd.


----------



## spaZ (May 15, 2009)

Moon said:


> Be hilarious if the new group was made to go after Medusa or something completely unrelated to Kidd.



How would that be hilarious? We don't even know what the groups going to be for... And its for the kids/children.



> [Text: *SHIBUSEN YOUNG ELITE UNIT*]
> Shinigami: Let's call it the "Shibu-*Kids* Squad" *for short*, then~!
> [Insert text: Next issue, colour pages as we plunge into new developments!!]
> [Bottom text: To be continued in the July issue (on sale Friday 12th June)]


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 15, 2009)

Yes, it did seem to hint they were going after Kid.

I wonder if Stein and Marie are going to go back to Death City?


----------



## Kek (May 15, 2009)

Justin? Wowzers 0.o


----------



## gumby2ms (May 15, 2009)

what I'm not sure about it, is arachnea is gone but to some degree apart of medusa know with webby arrows. law is on an undetermined side. maka is targeted which should be obvious becuase of their anti-insanity, soul perception and crazy synchronization skills. If law is after her I'm not sure why, she could kill alot of witches in near future with this, why is law supporting witches?also we never got more of weird monkey dude. meh huge loose ends they will come together in next two I hope, no clue what will happen at this point.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 15, 2009)

KEK! I have missed you.


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2009)

Justin got that ass whooped


----------



## Cadrien (May 16, 2009)

Hehe, aside from that little comment he made, Justin is now even higher in my book. 

One thing though...the page that he used to escape. This would seem to imply that for the present at least, "Noah" is working with the Kishin and Justin.

It's really turning out to be a mishmash of who is on whose side for the enemies ain't it.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (May 16, 2009)

This chapter was win in a big way, yup.


.......


I don't like this bs about trying to hide the truth about Mifune from Angela.  That's just stupid.  There is no concievable way that this strategy can turn out well.  Even if they manage to suppress this "sway of magic" from making Angela into their enemy and raise her as a powerful ally of Shibusen wouldn't every ounce of their efforts be totally undone when in the future she finds out all of her new friends have lied to her and warped her perception of Mifune's death, for years?  BlackStar had it right, tell the kid up front and make sure she gets it straight.  If he needs to be more compassionate than that then he already didn't slaughter the little witch to make Tsubaki a death scythe; pretty much filled his good deeds and self-sacrifice quota for the whole year.

Obviously he hasn't had a chance to have a long sit-down with Angela yet or it'd be a non-issue already.  BlackStar needs to have a shot at that sit-down here in the next few chapters or there will be hell to pay.  BlackStar's entire family was brutally murdered by Shibusen and yet he is one of their most devote allies; who in the entire SE world is better suited to bring Angela up to speed on this issue?  EEEeeerrrRRRRR (I'm raging).


----------



## GuidoMista (May 16, 2009)

Wow, awesome chapter, didn't see Justin's betrayal coming at all.
But, IDGabirelHm, Black*Star's family was a clan of assasins, so wiping them out was justifiable. Mifune only sided with Arachne to protect Angela and Black*Star killed him simply to prove himself as a warrior, so Black*Star can't justifiably lecture her like your suggesting. 

On a side note, I found something interesting, this thread is huge so I'm not going to try and fing out if it's been brought up yet. Check out the top of the list here:

The Naughty Picture thread; now with stricter rules (cuz rulez turn us on)

When I saw this a couple things clicked for me, like the theme of Madness in Soul Eater, which is a pretty common theme in the Cthulhu Mythos as well. Anyone else think the author will add more elements of the Mythos into the manga?


----------



## blazingshadow (May 16, 2009)

> Be hilarious if the new group was made to go after Medusa or something completely unrelated to Kidd.


where the hell is medusa and why is maka not caring where chrona is?

where are harvar and ox?

this chapter gave me a headache


----------



## ming ming (May 16, 2009)

Wait... Noah did say in d earlier stage that if he absorbed Kishin into d Book of Eibon he will be everything. So how come he's working for Kishin?

And y d heck did Noah kidnapped Kiddo for anyway? He only needs the Brew right?


----------



## Moon (May 16, 2009)

Well Shinigami is on the same power level as Asura so his son has got to be worth something. I don't think we are suppose to know who is working for who at the moment. The fact that Maka had a book that she related to Eibon leads me to believe there are multiple books or something. Maybe Justin just happens to have one.

I wonder what Chrona's role is going to be now. If (s)he wasn't BJ's killer then what did (s)he run away from? And will (s)he just be accepted back into the group or is (s)he going to be revealed as doing something equally as bad.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 16, 2009)

I'm curious to see which  side Yumi Asuza falls on. :/ And I want to meet the other European and the other Asian Death Scythes. Especially after Justin's...fall?...Shibusen will need all their man power.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 16, 2009)

So..spidermedusa...i wonder if she's going to die or not? She did betray them but technically she does have loose ends to tie up with crona


----------



## Sin (May 16, 2009)

Giriko + Noah + Asura + Darth Justin?

God. Yes.


----------



## ming ming (May 16, 2009)

Moon said:


> Well Shinigami is on the same power level as Asura so his son has got to be worth something. I don't think we are suppose to know who is working for who at the moment. The fact that Maka had a book that she related to Eibon leads me to believe there are multiple books or something. Maybe Justin just happens to have one.
> 
> I wonder what Chrona's role is going to be now. If (s)he wasn't BJ's killer then what did (s)he run away from? And will (s)he just be accepted back into the group or is (s)he going to be revealed as doing something equally as bad.



Maka didn't had that book. She just remembered where she had seen it.

As for Crona...  I wonder if Medusa will forced her to kill Maka.


----------



## Yulwei (May 16, 2009)

The thing about Chrona is I could see Maka breaking through Medusa's brainwashing just as easily as I could see Maka slicing her in half. Both options are equally good in my mind and neither really defies any concepts in Soiul Eater. Nonetheless given Kim's reform I'd say Chrona is more likely to be reformed than killed


----------



## taboo (May 16, 2009)

we really dont know what chrona's mindstate is right now, or what s/he's currently capable of


----------



## Infinite Xero (May 16, 2009)

*Sigh* The chapters are getting shorter and shorter. A mere 34 Pages this month.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 16, 2009)

But they're still great, have a nice art, and deliver something unexpected. NOBODY saw Darth Justin coming. Last month everyone was like "I KNEW CHRONA KILLED BJ" and now it's like "WHAT THE FUUUUCK, AWESOME"! One of reasons why this manga is so great 

//HbS


----------



## Kek (May 16, 2009)

KillerBee said:


> *Sigh* The chapters are getting shorter and shorter. A mere 34 Pages this month.



34 pages of awesome. 

I doubt Maka would kill Crona. Otherwise, what would be the point in them becoming friends in the first place, unless Crona pulls a Jean like at the end of X-Men 3.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (May 16, 2009)

jesus chrsit what a chapter .i didn't see that justin thing coming that was like yammy revealing he was the zero espada(...............).stein and Marie's intro was freaking kool, the fight was fucking awesome Justin got pawned. im really stuck now because everything is all over the place i don't know what to believe in anymore if krona didn't kill bj (may he rest in peace) then why did she run.where is krona and Medusa.I wonder if Justin and Medusa are working together.Also what happened between the chain legged dude and Justin.DAMN U SOUL EATER .Also who is Noah? why did he kidnap Kidd  and why does maka seem to know about the eibon book.so many questions so little answers...yet. ps i guess the krona boy or girl thing ended lol


----------



## Sin (May 16, 2009)

Is it just me, or is Marie stronger than Spirit in terms of overall death scythe usefulness?


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 16, 2009)

Sin said:


> Is it just me, or is Marie stronger than Spirit in terms of overall death scythe usefulness?



maybe she just goes with stein's fighting style better. Wait till we see him with shinigami and then he'll show us why he got the job.


----------



## Infinite Xero (May 16, 2009)

Yeah, the chapter was indeed awesome but if they are gonna be in the 30s Page Area, then this manga might as well become a bi-weekly Manga, as the wait for a month is a killer, and we are only getting bi-weekly worth of pages. 

I do like Justin (a religious guy) going to the "Dark" side though, it is pretty interesting and we got to see Marie's Weapon Form was cool. But more importantly, we got to see Stein.


----------



## Fenix (May 16, 2009)

Wait wait wait, so what is that thing behind Justin in the Giriko page? It looks like its head is a....bottle spray?!

And what was the point of Justin showing up alone to Death City?!?! To kidnap Maka in the middle of...everyone? Why did he need the Clown to guide him? Why did he say it's been a while?! 

WHAT

WHAT

WHAT


----------



## spaZ (May 16, 2009)

Its an insanity clown obviously. 

Death city? Hes nowhere near death city...


----------



## Fenix (May 16, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Death city? Hes nowhere near death city...



Except that he is


----------



## spaZ (May 16, 2009)

Ok maybe hes outside death city but hes not in it.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 16, 2009)

awesome chapter!!

i need to make me a soul eater set!


----------



## Memos (May 16, 2009)

Marie may be faster than Spirit but she doesn't seem to be stronger than him. I don't see Justing surviving like he did against Marie if he had taken those hits against Spirit.


----------



## Unknown (May 16, 2009)

What Justin had behind, I think that is his own Ragnarok, the thing that grows on weapons when they start to eat human souls..., just like Chronas but bigger....


----------



## Fenix (May 16, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Ok maybe hes outside death city but hes not in it.



Obviously  

Which brings back my questions

Why the hell did he need a clown to show him the way, and why did he mention it's been a while?


----------



## Memos (May 16, 2009)

Unknown said:


> What Justin had behind, I think that is his own Ragnarok, the thing that grows on weapons when they start to eat human souls..., just like Chronas but bigger....



Ragnarok isn't on Crona because she ate human souls, Ragnarok is basically a product of the black blood that Crona has. It takes form and is usable as a weapon. It is Ragnarok that eats the souls, not crona.

The thing behind Justin is a clown like the one Maka killed.


----------



## spaZ (May 16, 2009)

Unknown said:


> What Justin had behind, I think that is his own Ragnarok, the thing that grows on weapons when they start to eat human souls..., just like Chronas but bigger....



.....noo its a insanity clown. Its nothing like Chrona and Ragnarok.


----------



## taboo (May 16, 2009)

> ps i guess the krona boy or girl thing ended lol


You're setting yourself up if you choose a gender

nothing is confirmed until chrona or someone says it, otherwise ohkubo could very likely be setting him/her up as a trap


----------



## Mider T (May 16, 2009)

How about this as an unofficial rule?  Chrona was born a hermaphrodite.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (May 16, 2009)

Mider T said:


> How about this as an unofficial rule?  Chrona was born a hermaphrodite.


and that the truth


----------



## Sin (May 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Marie may be faster than Spirit but she doesn't seem to be stronger than him. I don't see Justing surviving like he did against Marie if he had taken those hits against Spirit.


Stein using Marie demonstrated a shitload of power. He managed to cause a pretty decent amount of collateral damage with a punch.

Marie seems to increase all of his base abilities, not just his speed.


----------



## taboo (May 16, 2009)

Mider T said:


> How about this as an unofficial rule?  Chrona was born a hermaphrodite.



i used to think that s/he had no gender at all 


medusa is a very fucked up witch, after all


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 16, 2009)

Sin said:


> Stein using Marie demonstrated a shitload of power. He managed to cause a pretty decent amount of collateral damage with a punch.
> 
> Marie seems to increase all of his base abilities, not just his speed.



Does she only improve stein's own power though? I still think Spirit as a weapon is the stronger, Shinigami chose him after all, even when he messed up with the whole Medusa thing before. 

Im actually not sure if he's stronger then Justin though since i don't think Spirit could have gotten to the death scythe position without a wielder. I think Marie could take on Justin though so....I don't know.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 16, 2009)

Justin didn't really try to fight back against Marie though. He just stood there and took it, and recovered from the hit quite nicely.

Weapon to Weapon, he could probably beat her down.


----------



## Sin (May 16, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Justin didn't really try to fight back against Marie though. He just stood there and took it, and recovered from the hit quite nicely.
> 
> Weapon to Weapon, he could probably beat her down.


I was just about to post that.


----------



## Memos (May 16, 2009)

I'd say Justin himself is certainly more capable when it comes to using his weapon form but whether or not that weapon is stronger or more effective than Marie? Judging from his fight with Giriko and his ass whooping from Marie, i'd say not.

Marie's powers are the winning factor here, but Justin is obviously the more gifted one.


----------



## Sin (May 16, 2009)

Marie blasted Justin with her "power" and it obviously did nothing to him. Stein certainly didn't think she could take him on.

Justin never fought back, he let Marie hit him, and after he took her attack he laughed it off.

Plus, it seems like her "power" resides in her hand, and Justin has a great ability that allows him to make hands a nonfactor (the guillotine headvice-thing he used on Giriko).

I definitely give it to him.

P.S. Marie never "handed Justin his ass" that was Stein using Marie.

P.P.S. Never thought I'd defend Justin in an argument. Go Darth Justin <3


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 16, 2009)

Stein using Marie _did_ beat Justin to a pulp though, in my opinion. It really looked like, rather than just taking the hits, he was actually unable to respond whatsoever.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 16, 2009)

Basically, I am posting consent with all of the above. Marie's good points are those that help out the meister, not her power that she herself can use.

And while it seems like, what we have seen from fights, Marie is a better weapon than Spirit, it's probably just that Marie is a better weapon for Stein. :/

More agreement, one-on-one, while for personal fan reason I wish it'd be an even match, Justin seems quite a bit superior to Marie.


----------



## Sin (May 16, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Stein using Marie _did_ beat Justin to a pulp though, in my opinion. It really looked like, rather than just taking the hits, he was actually unable to respond whatsoever.


Oh yeah, that wasn't even a close fight.

[/just imagined Noah using Justin]


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 16, 2009)

Sin said:


> [/just imagined Noah using Justin]





....

.......

.............


 This would be, like, the best thing EVER.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (May 16, 2009)

I'd venture the guess that Chrona's actually more likely to kill Medusa than Maka.  After all, both of them are very, very intimately rooted in Chrona's psyche at this point; one is Chrona's mother and lifelong slavemaster and the other is Chrona's only friend and source of human touch.

I say love wins that contest, not fear.


----------



## Sin (May 16, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> ....
> 
> .......
> 
> ...


Don't be silly.

If Noah double-wielded Giriko and Justin, THAT would be the best thing ever.


----------



## Memos (May 16, 2009)

Sin said:


> Marie blasted Justin with her "power" and it obviously did nothing to him. *Stein certainly didn't think she could take him on*.


Yeah, I agree. As I said above, Justin is more gifted than Marie, as suggested by him becoming a deathscythe at such a young and age and doing it by himself. If it were a weapon-on-weapon fight, I could see Justin beating Marie.


> Justin never fought back, he let Marie hit him, and after he took her attack he laughed it off.
> 
> *Plus, it seems like her "power" resides in her hand*, and Justin has a great ability that allows him to make hands a nonfactor (the guillotine headvice-thing he used on Giriko).


We saw her one and only use of her power on her hand but, this doesn't go to suggest that is the only part of her body she can produce it. We have seen Justin and Giriko both produce weapons on multiple parts of their body so it isn't hard to imagine Marie, a deathscythe, can do the same.


> I definitely give it to him.


As I said above, weapon-on-weapon, sure. With a meister, can't say.


> P.S. Marie never "handed Justin his ass" that was Stein using Marie.


Meh, technicality 


> P.P.S. Never thought I'd defend Justin in an argument. Go Darth Justin <3


Further proving my theory on you and bad guys and how you get hard for them.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 16, 2009)

Sin said:


> Oh yeah, that wasn't even a close fight.
> 
> [/just imagined Noah using Justin]



Wanting very much now


----------



## Sin (May 16, 2009)

> Further proving my theory on you and bad guys and how you get hard for them.



That's not a theory, that's a fact.

<3 Bad Guys


----------



## Memos (May 16, 2009)

Someone wielding Justin would break his charac....never mind.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Someone wielding Justin would break his charac....never mind.



I like it when weapons are able to wield themselves though. I think in a way they sort of act as inspirations for soul who wants to get stronger. Ultimately he wants to beat spirit but he also wants to be able to fight on the same playing field as Giriko and Justin.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 16, 2009)

I wonder whether Justin can be wielded. He's a guillotine. Not very practical


----------



## Sin (May 16, 2009)

Noah can do it


----------



## Moon (May 16, 2009)

Okay but how the hell can he wield a guillotine, While also wielding a chainsaw?


----------



## Sin (May 16, 2009)

He can use those bubble thingies that come out of Eibon's book


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 16, 2009)

By raw force of badass and win


----------



## Memos (May 16, 2009)

Moon said:


> Okay but how the hell can he wield a guillotine, While also wielding a chainsaw?



With his other hand.


----------



## Sin (May 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> With his other hand.


   

I would rep you if I could.


----------



## spaZ (May 16, 2009)

Moon said:


> Okay but how the hell can he wield a guillotine, While also wielding a chainsaw?



Its not very hard holding two weapons...


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> With his other hand.



 This made me laugh.


D: I wish I could rep you.


----------



## Moon (May 17, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Its not very hard holding two weapons...



Holding isn't wielding. Wielding entails using both items practically and more beneficently than using either by itself. Not very practical to use a chainsaw with anything, much less whatever Justin is. (Maybe a neck clamp and a guilitine blade or maybe just the blade on a rope, niether of which and be used efficiently 1-handed)

Then there is the fact that Noah isn't exactly all that buff. It took the strongest golem to wield Giriko with only one hand.  

And no, its not that I wouldn't want to see it, its just that Noah doesn't really look all that strong physically and I still don't think him and Justin are working together. Though I also don't think Justin and Asura are working Together per say as Asura fears all company. So Justin may just be a lone wolf worshiping Asura. Heaven forbid the good guys ever outnumber the bad guys.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 17, 2009)

Justin's just like "I do what I want".

It really would be cool if Noah, Justin and Giriko were in cahoots though. Power trio right there.


----------



## Sin (May 17, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Justin's just like "I do waht I want".
> 
> It really would be cool if Noah, Justin and Giriko were in cahoots though. Power tri right there.


My wet dream.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 17, 2009)

Wow. I really cannot type.


----------



## Sin (May 17, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Wow. I really cannot type.


It's what happens when you come on NF drunk dear


----------



## spaZ (May 17, 2009)

Hmmmm so I wonder if there are more clowns around and I wonder what they are doing.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 17, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Hmmmm so I wonder if there are more clowns around and I wonder what they are doing.



What do you think clowns do when they get together? 
...
I don't know. But whatever it is it's probably awesome.


----------



## Sin (May 17, 2009)

The true SE powercouple.


----------



## spaZ (May 17, 2009)

MariexStein is better.


----------



## Sin (May 17, 2009)

spaZ said:


> MariexStein is better.


Silly spaZ, posting drunk again


----------



## Agmaster (May 17, 2009)

maka soul will end up making medusa and stein laughable in both power and sexiness.
Oh:lolkubo


----------



## cbus05 (May 17, 2009)

I just gotta throw this out there. I love soul eater and HunterxHunter, but Marie's power was totally a rip off Killua's ability to use electricity to increase his reaction time and speed.


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 17, 2009)

i'll never understand why the hell people always come in talking about hey this person copied this, or this was ripped off of that. unless it's a blatant copy sure, but something as stupid as that no. 

i would have loved to see a stein(insanity induced), medusa team up and just trash a ton of people. free needs to powerup somehow or get better use out of that eye. speaking of which, where is that goddamn shit


----------



## Darth (May 17, 2009)

Meh.. chapter was alright. Justin shouldn't have been beat up like that though. 

So how many villains have we counted off so far?

Justin
Medusa
Arachna (still in her body?)
Noah 
Kishin (Final villain)


Not a bad roster.. Not bad at all...


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 17, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> maka soul will end up making medusa and stein laughable in both power and sexiness.
> Oh:lolkubo


I will laugh if Maka grows breasts.

//HbS


----------



## Memos (May 17, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Hmmmm so I wonder if there are more clowns around and I wonder what they are doing.


They're trying to make people laugh.


Sin said:


> The true SE powercouple.


Your fanboyism knows no end.

BTW, i'm an Asuza fan


----------



## spesh (May 17, 2009)

Just on the topic of double weapons, I wonder if Maka can wield Spirit... and if so, suspend your disbelief for a moment and imagine Maka wielding Soul and Spirit in a double scythe extravaganza... 


Also, do you guys think Giriko is going to join up with Justin or remain enemies?


----------



## Random Member (May 17, 2009)

It'd be in his best interest to go with Justin. The chances of Shibusen accepting him are slim to none, imo, and he has no where else to go.

For some reason I can't imagine Maka wielding two scythes at once.


----------



## Felt (May 17, 2009)

New chapter was pretty average.  I'm not really a fan on Justin so watching him be beaten was fun


----------



## Agmaster (May 17, 2009)

Hollie said:


> New chapter was pretty average. * I wanted to see something beautiful destroyed*, so watching him be beaten was fun


Haaaaater.


----------



## blazingshadow (May 17, 2009)

i hope next chapter something symmetrical is destroyed so when kid returns he goes insane and joins the bad guys


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 17, 2009)

Sin said:


> It's what happens when you come on NF drunk dear



I've never tried to type drunk.  It'd be worse than this.

@Spesh: That would be cool, but doubtful.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 17, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Meh.. chapter was alright. Justin shouldn't have been beat up like that though.
> 
> So how many villains have we counted off so far?
> 
> ...



you forgot giriko.... how dare you


----------



## spaZ (May 17, 2009)

Sin said:


> Silly spaZ, posting drunk again



Actually nah I was just baked but that pretty much means I was sober.


----------



## Sin (May 17, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> you forgot giriko.... how dare you


Cardinal sin to forget Giriko.


----------



## spaZ (May 17, 2009)

spesh said:


> Also, do you guys think Giriko is going to join up with Justin or remain enemies?



I am pretty sure hes going to join Justin even though they were enemies before they were pretty similar so I can see it happening.


----------



## Sin (May 17, 2009)

Giriko will partner with Justin, who is working for Asura, who is partnered with Noah.


----------



## spaZ (May 17, 2009)

Or the third Gorgan sister...


----------



## Sin (May 17, 2009)

No more witches for a while, it's time for my boys to shine


----------



## Kek (May 17, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Or the third Gorgan sister...



FUCK YES.

Can't wait for the 3rd Gorgan sister's reveal.


----------



## spaZ (May 17, 2009)

Ya they have been sitting on there ass for way to long.


----------



## Sin (May 17, 2009)

Asura needs to start blowing shit up.


----------



## spaZ (May 17, 2009)

He should start with Death City that would get Shibusens attention.


----------



## Sin (May 17, 2009)

He should start with a whole country. Like, blow up Canada.

That'll get their attention.


----------



## Memos (May 17, 2009)

He should blow up where Justin was supposed to be deathscything over. That would be lulz.


----------



## Sin (May 17, 2009)

"I'm just being considerate, I didn't want you to have to find a new deathscythe cause I took yours. So I blew up Europe."


----------



## spaZ (May 17, 2009)

Sin said:


> He should start with a whole country. Like, blow up Canada.
> 
> That'll get their attention.



Death City is closer though.


----------



## Sin (May 17, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Death City is closer though.


Well we don't know where Asura is. For all we know he flew to Hawaii to chill.


----------



## spaZ (May 17, 2009)

Well its been hinted that hes in Death City.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> He should blow up where Justin was supposed to be deathscything over. That would be lulz.





Sin said:


> "I'm just being considerate, I didn't want you to have to find a new deathscythe cause I took yours. So I blew up Europe."



I approve of this plan completely.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 17, 2009)

I hope he doesn't blow up Hawaii. :/ 

Canada is too close, and so is Nevada. Rode Island? Trinidad and Tabego?


----------



## Sin (May 17, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> I hope he doesn't blow up Hawaii. :/
> 
> Canada is too close, and so is Nevada. Rode Island? Trinidad and Tabego?


He won't blow up his vacation spot.

He'll blow up Canada.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 17, 2009)

Sin said:


> He should start with a whole country. Like, blow up Canada.
> 
> That'll get their attention.



.... maybe


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 17, 2009)

Can it be the top bit of Canada? The one no body cares about?


----------



## Kek (May 17, 2009)

He should blow up the North Pole, I can't think of a greater evil than killing Santa and flooding the world in one fell swoop.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 17, 2009)

Kek said:


> He should blow up the North Pole, I can't think of a greater evil than killing Santa and flooding the world in one fell swoop.



he wouldn't *dare *go there. No one messes with santa.


----------



## Kek (May 17, 2009)

Santa vs Kishin anyone?


----------



## Sin (May 17, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I've been doing some research since the holidays  are getting close and for a funny bit I'm planning in our magazine. I  would just like to share some things.
> 
> Let's take this logically.
> 
> ...



Santa could destroy all of SEverse without even trying.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 17, 2009)

Sin said:


> Santa could destroy all of SEverse without even trying.



_worse_ he'd put them on the naughty list for life.


----------



## Cadrien (May 17, 2009)

I really hope that Justin/Giriko/Noah will join together. Please okubo?

Wait.... o*kubo*

 ....FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Joking (i pray)


----------



## IDGabrielHM (May 17, 2009)

Imagine Santa paired with Excalibur......sick.


----------



## spaZ (May 17, 2009)

IDGabrielHM said:


> Imagine Santa paired with Excalibur......sick.



....or not.


----------



## Sin (May 18, 2009)

spaZ said:


> ....or not.


spaZ wins yet again.


----------



## Agmaster (May 18, 2009)

No more Christmas.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 18, 2009)

I want a female Deathscythe this year. I would show her who's the meister. I dare you, Santa. _Just do it_.

//HbS


----------



## spesh (May 18, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> @Spesh: That would be cool, but doubtful.



I can't see it happening either but I can just picture the awesome art it would make.



Sin said:


> Giriko will partner with Justin, who is working for Asura, who is partnered with Noah.



If this happens, I predict rampaging yaoi fangirls! 

In reality though I think everyone's going to love that foursome...very very cool.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (May 18, 2009)

spaZ said:


> ....or not.


What has been thought,


cannot be unthought.

enjoy that mental image.


----------



## Sin (May 18, 2009)

I hope we get a spaZscan soon.

I want Giriko <3


----------



## spaZ (May 18, 2009)

Still waiting to see if Sai is going to release a higher quality raw, don't really want to work on this other shitty one.


----------



## Sin (May 18, 2009)

Hopefully soon 

Also, people in the OBD are arguing that Black Star is at or stronger than Stein's level


----------



## Memos (May 18, 2009)

Sin said:


> Hopefully soon
> 
> Also, people in the OBD are arguing that Black Star is at or stronger than Stein's level



Yeah, he totally is....


----------



## spaZ (May 18, 2009)

Not yet... Stein hasn't even gone soul resonance yet has he?


----------



## Memos (May 18, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Not yet... Stein hasn't even gone soul resonance yet has he?



He used Witch Hunter with Spirit.


----------



## Sin (May 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> He used Witch Hunter with Spirit.


Are you sure that's not anime only?

I don't remember that.


----------



## spaZ (May 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> He used Witch Hunter with Spirit.



No he didn't. The only time Spirit changed was in the anime when Shinigami went Kishin Hunter.


----------



## Memos (May 18, 2009)

Nilgiri
after Naruto did

Meh. Not a proper Soul Resonance.

edit: Witch Hunter
Nilgiri
Nilgiri


----------



## Sin (May 18, 2009)

Look at memos being all right and stuff.

I had forgotten about spirit protective body tho.

That's badass.


----------



## spaZ (May 18, 2009)

Wtf he never used any of those against Medusa though when the Kishin was getting revived... I wonder why. 

But still he never really used it than and I bet he could of stepped it up another level after that.


----------



## Darth (May 19, 2009)

lol Memos


----------



## Hiroshi (May 19, 2009)

Sin said:


> Also, people in the OBD are arguing that Black Star is at or stronger than Stein's level


Wow, really. Seriously. I might visit the OBD for the first time to break their logic. I'm also thinking about doing a Stein Respect Thread. Has one been done already? (Doesn't really know the rules of that section)


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 19, 2009)

What the hell is an OBD?


----------



## Hiroshi (May 19, 2009)

Outskirts Battledome


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 19, 2009)

lol silly battledomers. Im glad soul eater manages to still have strong adults. Sometimes in anime/manga stories all the work is left to the kids. They're aiming at a specific age group I know but it's nice to see adults kicking butt too and being a large part of the story.


----------



## Fran (May 19, 2009)

Black Star is no way near Stein's level. 

And Justin Law - how GAR :ho Interesting development!


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 19, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Outskirts Battledome



 Thanks.


----------



## Sin (May 19, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Wow, really. Seriously. I might visit the OBD for the first time to break their logic. I'm also thinking about doing a Stein Respect Thread. Has one been done already? (Doesn't really know the rules of that section)


The argument is basically "Stein hasn't fought Current B*S, so you can't say he's stronger" it doesn't really make any sense.

And no, I don't think SE as a whole even has a respect thread.


----------



## Darth (May 20, 2009)

Black Star has shown a hell of alot more than Stein in any aspect.

But yeah, based off of hype and powerscaling I'd place Stein + any Death Scythe over Black Star and Tsubaki


----------



## taboo (May 20, 2009)

i dont know

it's basically pitting Stein against Mifune, and I can't say I see a clear winner


----------



## Darth (May 20, 2009)

Indeed. how would Stein fare against an all out Mifune?


----------



## Goodfellow (May 20, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Indeed. how would Stein fare against an all out Mifune?



Probably surprisingly well.

I mean, I doubt Black Star has become Shibusen's top technician yet.


----------



## taboo (May 20, 2009)

i dont think so either, but wasn't he and kid the top two fighters in their entire school?

anyways, it probably comes down to a difference of fighting styles.


----------



## Kek (May 20, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if B*S surpassed Stein the future, but ATM Stein still tops B*S.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 20, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Thanks.


No problem.



Sin said:


> The argument is basically "Stein hasn't fought Current B*S, so you can't say he's stronger" it doesn't really make any sense.


That's bull. Seriously? It's like saying current Naruto hasn't fought current Tenten therefore Tenten must be stronger. 



> And no, I don't think SE as a whole even has a respect thread.


Well, I'll work on that then. Wanna help out Sin?



Darth Ruin said:


> Indeed. how would Stein fare against an all out Mifune?


Mifune would lose.


----------



## Memos (May 20, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> That's bull. Seriously? It's like saying current Naruto hasn't fought current Tenten therefore Tenten must be stronger.


Bad example, but I see what you did there.


> Mifune would lose.


Would Stein have a weapon? If not, the outcome isn't that clear.


----------



## Darth (May 20, 2009)

Exactly. without a Death Scythe Stein would lose against Mifune.

At least, judging by what we've seen of him so far he would lose.


----------



## Memos (May 20, 2009)

In regards to Stein's mobility against Mifune, I would note Sid's fight against Mifune but Sin would call me a retard for comparing Sid to Stein so, if only to escape his wrath, I will avoid doing so.


----------



## Sin (May 20, 2009)

Stein would beat Mifune, sans Deathscythe.

Why? Simple.

Stein should (cue assumptions) if only by powerscaling, still be faster than Black Star (cue B*S fanboys). That's all it takes, Stein avoids Mifune, gets within close enough range (here, he will probably risk a cut or two) and uses Soul Sew.

Mifune is stuck, and Stein slowly walks up to him and pounds him in the face with a soul canon.

Stein wins.

@Hiro: I'd love to help.


----------



## Memos (May 20, 2009)

Sin, go re-read the Stein-medusa fight.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 20, 2009)

Actually, weaponless Stein and weaponless Black*Star got pretty comparable powers. They both like using their soul frequency to harm people. The difference is, Black*Star's usage is one-sided while Stein is an expert at flexibility.


----------



## Sin (May 20, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Sin, go re-read the Stein-medusa fight.


Why?

Does Soul Sew/Soul Canon require Spirit?

Cause I'm fairly sure he helped, but wasn't a requirement.


----------



## Memos (May 20, 2009)

Sin said:


> Why?
> 
> Does Soul Sew/Soul Canon require Spirit?
> 
> Cause I'm fairly sure he helped, but wasn't a requirement.



Against a high-level opponent of Mifune's calibre, Stein would be hard-pressed, possibly would fail, in holding Soul Sew and doing anything else such as defending against Mifune's style or even attacking with Soul Purge.


----------



## Sin (May 20, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Against a high-level opponent of Mifune's calibre, Stein would be hard-pressed, possibly would fail, in holding Soul Sew and doing anything else such as defending against Mifune's style or even attacking with Soul Purge.


Actually, Medusa's soul would be much more resistant to Soul Sew than Mifune's.

Mifune is only a human with a strong soul, he has no background in defending against Soul-based assaults (as seen by Chapter 0 Black Star using Big Wave and knocking him out).

Stein would have a much easier time.


----------



## spaZ (May 20, 2009)

Steins not called the strongest Meister for nothing...


----------



## PhantomX (May 21, 2009)

You haven't done 60 yet, have you, Spaz?


----------



## spaZ (May 21, 2009)

No good raw out yet I'll do it when one comes out. And apparently one should come out soon.


----------



## Infinite Xero (May 21, 2009)

Yay! High Quality Soul Eater Manga.


----------



## Fenix (May 21, 2009)

Sin said:


> The argument is basically "Stein hasn't fought Current B*S, so you can't say he's stronger" it doesn't really make any sense.



That would be me I think 

It does make sense since BS actually has shown more feats

But if you just sit here and go by empty hype and wank, then sure Stein obviously has more going for him


----------



## Sin (May 21, 2009)

Fenix said:


> That would be me I think
> 
> It does make sense since BS actually has shown more feats
> 
> But if you just sit here and go by empty hype and wank, then sure Stein obviously has more going for him


I was trying to remember if you posted in this thread or not 

Took the risk anyways 

Also, you're falling for the "main character" syndrome, in which just because B*S is a main character, and has more panel time (hence more feats) he looks more impressive to you.

Stein is still stronger, or something would have been said otherwise. It's not "hype" and "wank" it's simple powerscaling.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 21, 2009)

Thank you Spaz.


----------



## Fenix (May 21, 2009)

Sin said:


> Also, you're falling for the "main character" syndrome, in which just because B*S is a main character, and has more panel time (hence more feats) he looks more impressive to you.



The reason he has more feats is irrelevant, the fact is he does has more feats, and in some cases, better feats. Although I don't recall flat out saying BS is superior either, I just disagreed with the person who claimed Stein > BS 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Only good character in Soul Eater is Mosquito anyway 


 



> Stein is still stronger, or something would have been said otherwise. It's not "hype" and "wank" it's simple powerscaling.



I don't powerscale people I don't like  

All seriousness, sure we could powerscale and speculate, but it's just one way to discuss things. I don't remember the president of Earth ordering us to comply. In this particular topic, I chose feats


----------



## Sin (May 21, 2009)

Cause you don't like Stein


----------



## Fenix (May 21, 2009)

Sin said:


> Cause you don't like Stein



Even Giriko is better


----------



## Sin (May 21, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Even Giriko is better


Giriko is amazing


----------



## Fenix (May 21, 2009)

When he's not drugged by teenagers 

_IT'S YOUR FAULT MOSQUITO DIED_


----------



## Hiroshi (May 21, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Even Giriko is better


:amazed

Can you tell what you don't find particularly interesting about Stein?


----------



## Fenix (May 21, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> :amazed
> 
> Can you tell what you don't find particularly interesting about Stein?



Err I don't know? Character design? Dialog? Personality? Role within the plot? Relationship to others? Fighting style? 

It's not like I can objectively list any faults of him, interest level is subjective


----------



## Hiroshi (May 21, 2009)

I figured you'd answer with something like that, because I probably would too had you asked if why I don't like let's say... Death the Kidd.


----------



## Fenix (May 21, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> I figured you'd answer with something like that, because I probably would too had you asked if why I don't like let's say... Death the Kidd.



Well, his name is too Engrish


----------



## taboo (May 22, 2009)

there is no way giriko is a better design than stein

go sit in the corner you are in big trouble mister


----------



## Sin (May 22, 2009)

taboo said:


> there is no way giriko is a better design than stein
> 
> go sit in the corner you are in big trouble mister


Giriko is a better everything than Stein.


----------



## taboo (May 22, 2009)

better at getting his ass kicked


----------



## Sin (May 22, 2009)

taboo said:


> better *at being an ass kicker*


All better.


----------



## taboo (May 22, 2009)

Sin said:


> > *better at being an ass kisser*
> 
> 
> All better.


----------



## Sin (May 22, 2009)

That's funny, cause Giriko was hooking up with Arachne while Stein was spending all of his free time sitting on a chair in front of his computer


----------



## taboo (May 22, 2009)

if in hooked up you mean kissing her ass tenderly as she farts on him


----------



## Mider T (May 22, 2009)

GIRLS-DON'T-FART!


----------



## Sin (May 22, 2009)

Mider T said:


> GIRLS-DON'T-FART!


This.

Also her ass was too busy at the time


----------



## taboo (May 22, 2009)

Mider T said:


> GIRLS-DON'T-FART!



maybe it was a queef, idk but it smelled just as bad

arachne what do you eat, geez, put down the broccholi


----------



## spaZ (May 22, 2009)

Anyone notice the clown coffin was just left there? I wonder if its going to come out and fight and if it does Stein is fucked since those things just give off insanity. We can clearly see that Stein is still under insanity's influence when he was fighting with Justin he had that creepy smile.


----------



## Darth (May 22, 2009)

Indeed. Was Stein inflicted with Black Blood? is that why he's so prone to insanity. Or was it something else entirely?

I completely forgot.


----------



## Fenix (May 22, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Anyone notice the clown coffin was just left there? I wonder if its going to come out and fight and if it does Stein is fucked since those things just give off insanity. We can clearly see that Stein is still under insanity's influence when he was fighting with Justin he had that creepy smile.



Who said the clown was in the coffin, it was just a speaker 

No seriously, the clown face was shown surrounded by darkness right, maybe it was like a telepathy communication deal. 

Could be either way I guess


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 24, 2009)

taboo said:


> if in hooked up you mean kissing her ass tenderly as she farts on him





Mider T said:


> GIRLS-DON'T-FART!


----------



## PhantomX (May 24, 2009)

I think the clown is just inside his mind.

Also, everyone in this show is likeable except Patti the Retard.


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 24, 2009)

the clown isn't in his head, the clowns are a manifestation of insanity (so they're there to fuck with you). the hat guy could see the clown too. so it wasn't just in makas head.

even though patti acts like a tard, she's still the only sister who's going to put a beat down or have any guts. when the shit hits the fan, she's the reliable one.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 24, 2009)

I like Patty. She's triggerhappy, has darker sense of humour, and she has big boobs.

//HbS


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2009)

I forget which was Patty. The younger one?

I personally like the older one better. More sensible, and a lot sexier.


----------



## spaZ (May 24, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Who said the clown was in the coffin, it was just a speaker
> 
> No seriously, the clown face was shown surrounded by darkness right, maybe it was like a telepathy communication deal.
> 
> Could be either way I guess



Ok... Theres a coffin closed up right beside him... And than the clown says something in a dark place, the only logical thing to say is that its inside of the coffin. I highly doubt Justin was talking to it through telepathy. We have see these clowns already take a physical form so why can't it be in the coffin?


----------



## Memos (May 24, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Ok... Theres a coffin closed up right beside him... And than the clown says something in a dark place, the only logical thing to say is that its inside of the coffin. I highly doubt Justin was talking to it through telepathy. We have see these clowns already take a physical form so why can't it be in the coffin?



Because it isn't a coffin. It's a speaker.

I get why you thought that, though.


----------



## spaZ (May 24, 2009)

Justin said it was a speaker, but for all we know hes lying.


----------



## Memos (May 24, 2009)

Justin lying? what heresy.

It was also making a lot of sound too, so it was definitely a speaker but it could also have been something else.


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 24, 2009)

i have a speaker, that holds my ipod inside of it....and it makes  a lot of noise. when justin first walked in on us, he was only listening to his earphones. this time he was draggin a huge ass coffin(he carried maka inside it last time). i say it's possible that it's inside of it. if stein and mari hadn't shown up, i don't think justin was going to try and take shibusen on by himself. the clown is probably there to recruit some more people.

makas moms a witch, it's going to happen


----------



## Sin (May 24, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> I forget which was Patty. The younger one?
> 
> I personally like the older one better. More sensible, and a lot sexier.


WHAT.

*neg*


----------



## Fenix (May 24, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Ok... Theres a coffin closed up right beside him... And than the clown says something in a dark place, the only logical thing to say is that its inside of the coffin. I highly doubt Justin was talking to it through telepathy. We have see these clowns already take a physical form so why can't it be in the coffin?



Like I said it could go either way

Mind or coffin, who knows, shrug


----------



## Infinite Xero (May 25, 2009)

Anyone know any sites to buy Soul Eater Merchandise from?? I'm looking for Rings, Necklaces, Apparel, and etc. SalesManb2b is currently the best place I found.


----------



## Heero (May 25, 2009)

^ Ebay   .


----------



## Infinite Xero (May 25, 2009)

Anywhere else??


----------



## FrostXian (May 25, 2009)

Killer Bee said:


> Anywhere else??



Japan or E-bay.



spaZ said:


> Ok... Theres a coffin closed up right beside him... And than the clown says something in a dark place, the only logical thing to say is that its inside of the coffin. I highly doubt Justin was talking to it through telepathy. We have see these clowns already take a physical form so why can't it be in the coffin?



I think the clown is in his head, isn't the clown a symbol of insanity? He probably doesn't need a body.


The huge speakers he was carrying over to Shibusen..
Perhaps the speakers can spread insanity in a way? He was probably just trying to corrupt more people.


----------



## Infinite Xero (May 25, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> Japan or E-bay.



Wonderful.


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 25, 2009)

^ SE website should have merchandise

clowns aren't in their heads, look at the maka fight. clown was visible to others


----------



## Fenix (May 25, 2009)

^ 

Is your sig...Tenjo Tenge? Why does it look even more messed up than I last remembered


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 25, 2009)

the only thing messed up is how people seem to not be able to follow the story. everytime i see any forum with tjtg, people are always griping they can't follow it. some people are slow i guess. or it's what i should except from shounen forums. 

with the new chapter having color pics, i hope it's something with a little funk again. i miss when there were music references too. 

makas mother's a witch


----------



## Fenix (May 26, 2009)

Iijyanaika said:


> the only thing messed up is how people seem to not be able to follow the story. everytime i see any forum with tjtg, people are always griping they can't follow it. some people are slow i guess. or it's what i should except from shounen forums.
> 
> with the new chapter having color pics, i hope it's something with a little funk again. i miss when there were music references too.
> 
> makas mother's a witch



TT doesn't have a story


----------



## littlegal100 (May 26, 2009)

Iijyanaika said:


> makas mother's a witch



Recently you've been stating this as if its actually going to happen, why so?


----------



## spaZ (May 26, 2009)

Because he can.


----------



## Mider T (May 26, 2009)

I sure can't.


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (May 26, 2009)

*


Iijyanaika said:



			clowns aren't in their heads, look at the maka fight. clown was visible to others
		
Click to expand...


If memory serves, Arachne became pure insanity as well yet she was still visible. Maka was able to fight Arachne and Clown because of her powerful anti-witch wavelength.

I'm not saying the Clown wasn't in the coffin, but Justin did say it was just a speaker.*


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 26, 2009)

i could care less if the clown is in the speakers or not, but him being more than just in justins head is where my stance is. 

another example is him creating that wall to physically keep maka out of their little talks. 

but still why waste a perfectly good speaker, when you can put a crazy clown in it


----------



## Infinite Xero (May 27, 2009)

I guess that we won't be having any more Soul Hunting/Missions for a while since the next objective apparently seems to train/form the new Elite Squad.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 27, 2009)

Iijyanaika said:


> the only thing messed up is how people seem to not be able to follow the story. everytime i see any forum with tjtg, people are always griping they can't follow it. some people are slow i guess. or it's what i should except from shounen forums.
> 
> with the new chapter having color pics, i hope it's something with a little funk again. i miss when there were music references too.
> 
> makas mother's a witch



*Spoiler*: __ 




 I don't know. This might be too much complexity for the intelligence of a shonen fan.




I like the mangaka's new style, theres more push on fashion i think. Eye candy. The old pictures were cool too though. I don't remember music references. Do you have a link?

Im not gonna lie, theres something incredibly cheesy about an elite youth squad. Soul Eater can probably pull it off though and make it incredibly badass.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (May 27, 2009)

Maka's mother being a witch, sounds pretty predictable for what I've seen so far out of Ohkubo Soul Eater.


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 27, 2009)

meh, i'm not big into hunting down pictures, but there were references to nine inch nails, nirvana, and i can't remember if there were gorillaz or tool references. maybe some others, but i haven't caught anything of late. i think one of the references was on the back cover of a volume, so if you have the books too, check it out

as far as your spoiler tag, damn anime had to go and ruin the manga. words can't explain how disappointed i was, and any new season starting is nothing more than a thought. same with air gear.


----------



## Trent (Jun 3, 2009)

Kek said:


> FUCK YES.
> 
> Can't wait for the 3rd Gorgon sister's reveal.



I wonder what will be her "theme" both for the animal (snake, spider, ?) and magic ("concussive" magic, mindfucking magic, ?) style.

Has it been mentioned already if she's the youngest/middle/oldest sister of the 3?

Anyway, one thing is sure, she will be a hottie!


----------



## Aldric (Jun 3, 2009)

Iijyanaika said:


> the only thing messed up is how people seem to not be able to follow the story. everytime i see any forum with tjtg, people are always griping they can't follow it. some people are slow i guess. or it's what i should except from shounen forums.



No that's because Oh! Great is the worst writer ever

Seriously his plots and dialogues are utter shithouse, the worst I've ever seen in any manga


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 3, 2009)

I love Air Gear and I agree that Oh! Great basically just makes the story on a whim every week... does what he feels like... but I don't care b/c his art is amazing.


----------



## Malumultimus (Jun 3, 2009)

I've talked about what possible animal the third sister could be at length before. It can't be anything like a snake or spider, but still a symbol of warning, fear, death, etc.

I think she'll be a crow/raven. It's the best I could think of. Next would be rat, but that's pretty much taken. Vulture, shark, or weasel wouldn't surprise me, but anything else would. I still think crow/raven fits the best.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2009)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> Maka's mother being a witch, sounds pretty predictable for what I've seen so far out of Ohkubo Soul Eater.



How about being the eldest Gorgon sister?


----------



## taboo (Jun 3, 2009)

i think the idea of her being raven themed is probably the best bet unless Ohkubo wants to keep them all poison-themed, in which case maybe scorpions


----------



## Death (Jun 3, 2009)

A species that starts with S.  Since her sisters are Snake and Spider, Scorpion or Shark seem fitting.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 3, 2009)

Mmm...is the S coincidence the same in Japanese though?


----------



## Death (Jun 3, 2009)

I doubt it.  It's the only thing I can think of for now.


----------



## Spike31589 (Jun 4, 2009)

well since the gorgon sisters are based on actual greek mythology where the goddess athena turned three women into creature human hybrids, i think we just need to look there to find our answer


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 4, 2009)

Snake = Hebi.  Spider = Kumo.  Pretty sure Arachne is older than Medusa, but that's all I have.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 4, 2009)

She'll be a cuddly animal like a koala

Why just because her sisters are giant bitches she should be one as well

You people are awful


----------



## Jugger (Jun 4, 2009)

what about skunk? it starts with s and well it is has some kind of poison


----------



## Kek (Jun 4, 2009)

Spike31589 said:


> well since the gorgon sisters are based on actual greek mythology where the goddess athena turned three women into creature human hybrids, i think we just need to look there to find our answer



Thats what I did. But in greek myth, Arachne and Medusa weren't exactly related. the gorgon sisters were all 'Medusas' they all had snakes for hair etc, but Medusa was different from her sisters because she was mortal and they were immortal. Arachne is from a different myth entirely. I was thinking something like Calypso/Crab, or a hornet.

btw, I'm no expert on greek myth so take what's above with a grain of salt.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 4, 2009)

Where was it said that Maka's mom is a witch?


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 4, 2009)

it's just a popular theory.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jun 4, 2009)

it's my theory, and it's true!  :v


----------



## Malumultimus (Jun 4, 2009)

While I agree it's possible the third sister may need to be poisonous, I disagree that it has to be a creature that begins with S. In Japanese, snake and spider don't, so...

If she is a raven, she'll probably be called Coronis.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> There are several characters in Greek mythology by the name Coronis (Κορωνίς, -ίδος). These include:
> 
> * Coronis ("crow" or "raven"), daughter of Phlegyas, King of the Lapiths, was one of Apollo's lovers. Pregnant with Asclepius, Coronis fell in love with Ischys, son of Elatus. A crow informed Apollo of the affair and Apollo, enraged, flung a curse upon the crow so furious that it scorched the crow's feathers, and that's why all crows are black. Apollo sent his sister, Artemis, to kill Coronis because he could not bring himself to. Apollo, feeling dejected burned her body on a funeral pyre. Hermes, very oddly, gave birth to her unborn child and gave it to the centaur Chiron to raise. Hermes then brought her soul to Tartarus.
> 
> ...


----------



## spesh (Jun 5, 2009)

Jugger said:


> what about skunk? it starts with s and well it is has some kind of poison



...stingray


----------



## Mohamed (Jun 5, 2009)

I loved this show but it had to end. 

I just hope there's another season that comes out because this isn't the right way Soul Eater should've ended.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 5, 2009)

Mohamed said:


> I loved this show but it had to end.
> 
> I just hope there's another season that comes out because this isn't the right way Soul Eater should've ended.



Manga 

And i am sure it wont

Expect it to be treated the FMA way (Remake in a few years)

Not that i would mind that


----------



## Mohamed (Jun 5, 2009)

I read the manga but its slow these days.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh i see 

Well, previous chapter was good atleast


----------



## spesh (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm really hoping for a remake, but the earlier episodes were so spot on with the manga that I'm wondering how they would go about it... I mean, it would be pretty much identical.

Maybe they can just recap the earlier stuff... ehhhhh, I dunno.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 5, 2009)

A remake starting as of ep 37 while keeping the first 36 would be nice

I rather not have them rush through the "Christmas Eve"-arc if they did it all over though


----------



## spesh (Jun 5, 2009)

It would be cool! 
I've said it before and I'll say it again- Kid vs Mosquito needs to be animated. And I'd love to see BS vs Mifune done properly...not to mention all the stuff that's been going down lately... 

I think I've asked this before (maybe in the anime thread) but does anyone know how popular Soul Eater is in Japan? I'm just wondering if the popularity is there for it to get a remake/second series.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 5, 2009)

We will have to see in a few years


----------



## Jugger (Jun 5, 2009)

over all last year soul eater manga did sell over 3m but none vol where in top 50 manga list that last one there did sell like 360k. thats what i remember


----------



## spesh (Jun 5, 2009)

^ Cool thanks for the info!


----------



## Nayrael (Jun 6, 2009)

I think that in one interview Bones said (when anime started diverging from manga) that they intend to make a SE remake one day.

It will probably starts as a re-run but will continue following manga (in other words, Maka will probably not get the demon hunter so soon).


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2009)

so much discussion but no new chapter.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 6, 2009)

61 is out i think


----------



## Moon (Jun 6, 2009)

That was news a month ago 

Just like 3-4 days till we can start thinking about getting spoilers.


----------



## bah21 (Jun 7, 2009)

Finally caught up with the manga (and anime) a little bit ago. The anime certainly had an... interesting way to end the series. Anyways...

I notice a few pages back, a lot of people were speculating about what's going to happen now that Justin has been revealed as a villian, and many people were considering the insane but cool idea of Noah weilding Justin.

Well, here's my own loony idea to add to the mix: what if Justin and Giriko fought weilding each other?

The only time we've seen two weapons fight together like that is when Liz and Patty occasionally weild each other, but a crazy chainsaw and a... whatever the heck Justin is would certainly make for a rather different combo. If they could manage to do Soul Resonance with each other, they'd be very deadly I think. Their attacks would be very hard to predict as you'd never know when one of them was going to partially or completely transform, or who'd be weilding who, from one moment to the next.


----------



## spesh (Jun 8, 2009)

^ THIS PLEASES ME



...I can't get my head around how someone would wield a guillotine though...hmmm


----------



## Jugger (Jun 11, 2009)

where is our spoiler fma raw is already out


----------



## littlegal100 (Jun 11, 2009)

FMA usually gets their spoilers and raws earlier. Soul Eater spoilers would probably come out tommorow.


----------



## spesh (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm going to force myself not to read the spoilers. I did last week and it kind of killed the chapter for me.....
*goes off to sit in corner for a few days*


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 11, 2009)

Somebody get me spoilers, I am one impatient bitch when it comes to monthly mangas...

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Jun 11, 2009)

AFAIK there's not even any spoilers to avoid


----------



## MasterChick (Jun 11, 2009)

It is 4am in Japan at the moment...We should have something soon...


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay.


----------



## MasterChick (Jun 11, 2009)

Still nothing?  



I hope we get something tonight...


----------



## Moon (Jun 12, 2009)

I feel SE may be losing popularity


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

SE's been cancelled. The audience, mainly in Japan, haven't been responding well to the revelations in the last few chapters.


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 12, 2009)

...."reads above once"...."reads it once more"....WHAT!!!!


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

This possibility had come up before during the whole chibi-Medusa thing. Why do you think Arachne was rushed in order for Medusa to get an adult body?

People just didn't respond. They felt it was becoming gimicky.


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 12, 2009)

Were talking about the same manga right?? How can this be canceled??


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2009)

^Jump pulled the plug.


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 12, 2009)

jump can get in its little monthly basket and go to hell for that.


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

What Mider said. Jump keep doing this. They are starting to target the growing female audience with shoujo titles


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> SE's been cancelled. The audience, mainly in Japan, haven't been responding well to the revelations in the last few chapters.



This better be a terrible joke...


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 12, 2009)

Show me your sources, I demand a primary source!!


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 12, 2009)

Wait what?

Oh c'mon, that has to be a joke, seriously

(It just had an anime for crying out loud, it should be more popular than ever)


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> SE's been cancelled. The audience, mainly in Japan, haven't been responding well to the revelations in the last few chapters.



 no. I am not going to do this with you right now. I have already been through this once and it was not a fun experience for me.


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

Did you guys hear about SE?!

It's not true is it?


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Wait what?
> 
> Oh c'mon, that has to be a joke, seriously
> 
> (It just had an anime for crying out loud, it should be more popular than ever)



Did you not see how the anime ended? You think that messed up ending didn't have any consequences with the fans?


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 12, 2009)

Am I being messed with or not...I'm getting the vibe some bigger loser on the internet just pushed the wrong button.


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

Someone on MSN told me its confirmed. 

I don't have a source yet, but this is horrible


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 12, 2009)

Omg this is so wrong, not happening, not happening.


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

With FMA finishing, I think Gungan are having an overhaul and targeting more of a female audience

The female audience for SE responded so badly to the last few chapters.

I hope someone else picks this up even if its weekly.


----------



## Spike31589 (Jun 12, 2009)

i don't buy it. it had the 7th best selling volume in 2008 you don't ussually cancel a top 10 series


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 12, 2009)

you know I read and watch alot...and im suprised how much of an influence the female population is having on this piece of art. Gonna go crawl in a corner and die a little.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2009)

lizardo221 said:


> Omg this is so wrong, not happening, not happening.



Kubo says "There's always Bleach"


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Kubo says "There's always Bleach"



The girls love Bleach and Hitsugaya.


----------



## Spike31589 (Jun 12, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Kubo says "There's always Bleach"



and i say i take Black Star in a fight any day of the week


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 12, 2009)

...

This isn't April 1st.



Fuck.


I am now done with manga/anime.


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> ...
> 
> This isn't April 1st.
> 
> ...



This is the kind of market that Japan has become. Naruro and Bleach are doing so well and SE is suffering


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 12, 2009)

Till I see the issue released im hard pressed to believe any of this. from my point of view many users on this site alone are big fans of soul eater. I wouldn't be mad if another company bought it and maybe make it weekly but just canceling this seems wrong.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 12, 2009)

So, like, not closure? No nothing? I was digging this.

They took away my kicks.


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> This is the kind of market that Japan has become. Naruro and Bleach are doing so well and SE is suffering


Memos you made TaC sad 

That's not cool.


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> Memos you made TaC sad
> 
> That's not cool.


Or she was playing along.

That's pretty cool.


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 12, 2009)

Dude, arcanis, Im gonna mill you (though I agree till I see proof I smell a big ugly troll haunting us).


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 12, 2009)

Playing along?


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> So, like, not closure? No nothing? I was digging this.
> 
> They took away my kicks.


I guess they may write a book or some OVA types chapters. Who knows.


Sin said:


> Memos you made TaC sad
> 
> That's not cool.



I know. I knew she would take this particularly hard. I don't want to see how KY reacts


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> So, like, not closure? No nothing? I was digging this.
> 
> *They took away my kicks*.



Here ya go


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

Holy shit awesome shoes.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2009)

Kicks, Sin, _kicks_


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 12, 2009)

Seriously, I might neg rep someone (never done it in the several years ive been here) if this carries on much longer without some real proof.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 12, 2009)

I want those shoes.

I really don't want to believe this.


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Those shoes are awesome.


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Kicks, Sin, _kicks_


Everyone else calls them shoes


----------



## Spike31589 (Jun 12, 2009)

to quote admiral ackbar

"IT'S A TRAP!"

i am not falling for it till i get written proof


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> Everyone else calls them shoes



It's a joke. Idiot.


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> It's a joke. Idiot.


The shoes aren't real?


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> The shoes aren't real?



As in he is calling them kicks to go along with what TaC said

It's like talking to a ferret.

Also, the shoes look sprayed on.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 12, 2009)

I really hope that it's not real. ): Really. Because I have been down all week, and was looking forward to this.


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 12, 2009)

gasp kusuriuri, first my manga and now the kicks! How many dreams must you ruin before you are pleased /crawlinacorneranddie.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2009)

What we have here is a failure to communicate


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jun 12, 2009)

SE getting canceled?? The hell is wrong with the Japanese?? That doesn't seem right, it had an Anime, Anime is coming to America via Funimation, and the Manga is also coming to America via Yen Press. And last year it was what, the 7th best selling Manga?? Plus, there are a few Soul Eater games out for Wii, DS, PSP, and PS2. I don't see something like this getting canceled.

I however wouldn't mind if this was switched over to being a weekly Manga.


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Mider, didn't you have something like 15k posts before?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Mider, didn't you have something like 15k posts before?



Yeah, around 17k actually, then the staff slashed me half, just for kicks

This happened around Jan I think.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 12, 2009)

They took away your kicks too.

The man is getting everyone down.


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> As in he is calling them kicks to go along with what TaC said
> 
> It's like talking to a ferret.
> 
> Also, the shoes look sprayed on.


Hey that's the line I used on you!


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 12, 2009)

Can some one give me some offical sources to check on this matter, I got a couple friends asking me about it now.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> They took away your kicks too.
> 
> The man is getting everyone down.



It's a shame they don't throw their punches.

It'll live on through fanfictions and petitions hopefully.


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> Hey that's the line I used on you!





lizardo221 said:


> Can some one give me some offical sources to check on this matter, I got a couple friends asking me about it now.



As soon as the translators get through the news, we'll see some stuff.


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

I still want those shoes.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 12, 2009)

Fanfiction is retarded. =__= Mostly. All of it I've read  anyway.


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Fanfiction is retarded. =__= Mostly. All of it I've read  anyway.



You've only probably read Mider's stuff.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 12, 2009)

I want the shoes too. Really.

Yeah, that Milder. Can't write worth a damn.


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

Mider's piece about the banana from the small town trying to make it in the big city is excellent.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 12, 2009)

I personally thought that it tried to hard. He couldn't decide on a style--Hemmingway?, nor McCarthy, no Dickens, wait MEYER--which was distracting enough, and then the chiches were over the top. It was just too much. He should keep his day job.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm getting my own series in Jump, just have to wait for it to be translated for confirmation.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 12, 2009)

You only wish, Mider.

Enough fandom wangst for my. I'm going to retreat to my corner to cry. G'night.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> You only wish, Mider.
> 
> Enough fandom *wang*st for my. I'm going to retreat to my corner to cry. G'night.



Sounds like a hot night:ho.  Hope it cheers you up, g'night.


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

I wonder how long this thread is gonna live for.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> Did you guys hear about SE?!
> 
> It's not true is it?



SHUT UP SIN . Don't encourage them.


----------



## MasterChick (Jun 12, 2009)

It better be a joke 

Or MC has to hunt someone down 


Edit: haha...nvm


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jun 12, 2009)

isn't this the third time people have fallen for the same joke............again, if the chapter isn't up, i'll post pics tomorrow


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 12, 2009)

so it was just a lame troll, sigh people are pathetic.


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 12, 2009)

i heard from a vary reliable source that this series is gunna get cancel!!


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2009)

lizardo221 said:


> Show me your sources, I demand a primary source!!





lizardo221 said:


> Were talking about the same manga right?? How can this be canceled??





lizardo221 said:


> ...."reads above once"...."reads it once more"....WHAT!!!!





lizardo221 said:


> Am I being messed with or not...I'm getting the vibe some bigger loser on the internet just pushed the wrong button.





lizardo221 said:


> Omg this is so wrong, not happening, not happening.





lizardo221 said:


> you know I read and watch alot...and im suprised how much of an influence the female population is having on this piece of art. Gonna go crawl in a corner and die a little.





lizardo221 said:


> Till I see the issue released im hard pressed to believe any of this. from my point of view many users on this site alone are big fans of soul eater. I wouldn't be mad if another company bought it and maybe make it weekly but just canceling this seems wrong.





lizardo221 said:


> Dude, arcanis, Im gonna mill you (though I agree till I see proof I smell a big ugly troll haunting us).





lizardo221 said:


> Seriously, I might neg rep someone (never done it in the several years ive been here) if this carries on much longer without some real proof.





lizardo221 said:


> Can some one give me some offical sources to check on this matter, I got a couple friends asking me about it now.



We're the pathetic ones


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Iijyanaika said:


> isn't this the third time people have fallen for the same joke............again, if the chapter isn't up, i'll post pics tomorrow


The second i've seen. Never gets old to see certain reactions


lizardo221 said:


> so it was just a lame troll, sigh people are pathetic.


Says the guy that fell for it worse than anyone


Eldritch Gall said:


> i heard from a vary reliable source that this series is gunna get cancel!!


Great timing.

---

Mider, I love you


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 12, 2009)

To be honest I generally only come to forums for news. I'm sorry for assuming you all wouldn't lie your asses off for fun. Part of me doubted this crap since you didn't have any proof at all but its still lame in general. This is why I stopped posting as much as I used to a couple years back. 

I'm happy its just a troll, though I got to ask now, isn't trolling frowned upon around here?

Well it was this or my videogames, either way you entertained me.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jun 12, 2009)

this kind of trolling is fine. it's people who get into stupid arguements, taht aren't relevant which are annoying. this was entertaining though.


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 12, 2009)

more like 

if the mods like you then trolling is fine

if they don't, then expect a ban


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey, we're the ones waiting a whole month expecting the new chapter, and then it comes later than we're accustomed to 

Might as well have some fun out of the situation


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jun 12, 2009)

it's not late gangan releases on the 12th of the month. it is now the 12th, 5pm in japan. one of the popular raw providers was someone in LA. and it's only 1am here on the west coast. sometimes shipments are early depending on the days.  whoever the blog ranter is, i'm thinking she's possibly in japan, meh. it's nice to see blackstar not losing his eye. losing an eye is never fun.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> SE's been cancelled. The audience, mainly in Japan, haven't been responding well to the revelations in the last few chapters.



This is hilarious because we've already pulled this one before, and everyone fell for it again 

Oh, you guys are awesome


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 12, 2009)

Lmao, I cant believe everyone fell for it again.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 12, 2009)

I totally didn't fall for it though

(You're bastards all of you)


----------



## MasterChick (Jun 12, 2009)

This
Chapter Recap...she goes off her summary once in a while. To me, it's annoying. However, she scanned and posted some pages. 


*Spoiler*: _totally wasn't expecting that to happen soon..._ 



Soul and Maka collected their 100th (99th kishin soul). You know what that means...

Noah, Justin, Giriko, Clown guy and some unknown dude are shown in this chapter!!! I can't wait to see these guys kick the kiddy groups ass!!! 

Patti is fucking strong and kicked everybody's ass. Even Black Star...(a very cheap move on Patti's part...)
Another reason for Patti to be so FUCKING AWESOME!!!  But poor Black Star...my favorite character was defeated by a mere kick...then again...it fucking hurts...

A good chapter...can't wait for July 10th!! 




Gomen, for any typos...it's early and I typed this up on my iPhone.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How much anyone wanna bet the guy with Noah and the others is a Braind-Washed Death the Kid

Rescue Sasuke arc coming soon. Believe It!


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 12, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ironical considering what seems to be going on over at Naruto


----------



## Kek (Jun 12, 2009)

I can't believe you guys fell for it. 



MasterChick said:


> AIPAC
> Chapter Recap...she goes off her summary once in a while. To me, it's annoying. However, she scanned and posted some pages.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm liking that last scenario of her's.


----------



## Moon (Jun 12, 2009)

Damn I missed it. Went back and read for kicks and you people fail miserably at believing in this one for any time. 




Mider T said:


> ^Jump pulled the plug.





Kusuriuri said:


> What Mider said. Jump keep doing this. They are starting to target the growing female audience with shoujo titles



If you don't know what magazine SE comes in you don't deserve to have it


----------



## Jugger (Jun 12, 2009)

well after reading spoiler there is one question where fuck is chapter it want i now!!!


----------



## MasterChick (Jun 12, 2009)

Kek said:


> I can't believe you guys fell for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liking that last scenario of her's.


Yeah...another month of falling under the trolls  

I didn't read the scenarios. I might later when I'm not so sleepy  
Plus, I need something to occupy me till the RAW comes out.


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Last night was entertaining People need to realise the difference between Jump and Gungan.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 12, 2009)

lizardo221 said:


> so it was just a lame troll, sigh people are pathetic.


Sorry, you're pathetic too. You fell for this joke THIRD TIME! Those guys try to  play us into "omfg SE cancelled" each month. Or each 2 months. Not sure.


Sin said:


> Hey, we're the ones waiting a whole month expecting the new chapter, and then it comes later than we're accustomed to
> 
> Might as well have some fun out of the situation


Find something new, this joke has gotten old already.

I just couldn't read this month's recap. It was so loooong, too much interruptions with stupid "escape plans".... meh.

//HbS


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 12, 2009)

you know when i refer to people...I mean myself as well. Its a reference to humanity in general. I mean here I am bored enough to fall for a troll and you all are bored enough to be trolls. If you can't follow, people = ALL OF US. 

Getting passed the fact that you all do this monthly, did i hear kid might pop up?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2009)

We still talking about last night?  Ah, it's really good fun while waiting for the chapter.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Where is your pithy hate now hatey hate haters?  Your Gar owned with a swift punt and the centurion mark reached.





Taurus Versant said:


> This is hilarious because we've already pulled this one before, and everyone fell for it again
> 
> Oh, you guys are awesome


I'm only sad I missed it this time.


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Spoiler tag the goddamn spoilers


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jun 12, 2009)

Some serious shit is about to go down next chapter, hell serious shit went down this chapter.


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 12, 2009)

OMG. I loved this chapter's spoilers. I can't wait. _Soul Eater_ never disappoints me.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jun 12, 2009)

I'd laugh if


*Spoiler*: __ 



eating their 100th soul didn't do anything


----------



## littlegal100 (Jun 12, 2009)

Someone just posted the raws at manga traders 

raw


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 12, 2009)

thanks for the link


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUCK!!!


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 12, 2009)

omg omg omg *looks*


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

*HOLY SHIT OH MY GOD MY DREAM COME TRUE*


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> *HOLY SHIT OH MY GOD MY DREAM COME TRUE*



You mean the one where you're surrounded by a group of bishies and they run a train on you?


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You mean the one where you're surrounded by a group of bishies and they run a train on you?


No, I'm still working on that one 

Also kill yourself

coincidences  <333333


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> No, I'm still working on that one
> 
> Also kill yourself
> 
> coincidences  <333333



If you get butthurt this easily you'll never be able to handle 4 bishies at once.

coincidences  <3


----------



## Moon (Jun 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hum but I don't know about the random kid without any dialect deficiency.
He better either die soon or become as awesome as to be allowed to join a team of Noah Giriko and Justin. (I'll also just pretend the Clown is Asura)


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Random kid is prolly Kidd.  Or a copy of Kidd's body with his abilities, but his soul/real him is still in the book.  Who the fuck cares a chainsaw, a priest, a nerd, and gay jailbait walk into a bar...


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Random kid is prolly Kidd.  Or a copy of Kidd's body with his abilities, but his soul/real him is still in the book.  Who the fuck cares a chainsaw, a priest, a nerd, and gay jailbait walk into a bar...


I thought of that, but it'd be kinda lame D:

All 3 of those guys are stronger than Kid, not much point in making a Kid clone.


----------



## Moon (Jun 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



His hair lacks symmetry and there really isn't anything that connects them from what I can see. Oh and "he" looks annoying and ugly in that close up of "his" face. Hope he doesn't do the cliche spy in the school thing cause that would be annoying.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I dunno.  Maybe Kidd's psychosis is more limiting than we know.  And this clone was made sans OCD.


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Clone? what?


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

He's with Noah, Giriko and Justin, he's automatically cool until proven otherwise.


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

I know who you're referring to but where did this clone BS come from?


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I know who you're referring to but where did this clone BS come from?


I was actually replying to Moon who said he didn't like him


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

You always ignore me. You ass. I'm starting to take it personally.


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> If you get butthurt this easily you'll never be able to handle 4 bishies at once.
> 
> *Blowback* <3


For some reason I really love this middle panel: 
*Blowback* <3


----------



## Moon (Jun 12, 2009)

He is a male with black hair, obviously he's a clone.


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed Ohkubo is kind of going back to his old way of drawing Stein? (younger, less intense)


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> For some reason I really love this middle panel:
> *Blowback* <3



That's because it's so damn sexy.

Spirit >>> every other bishie in the manga.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 12, 2009)

B*S is such a pimp


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> Has anyone else noticed Ohkubo is kind of going back to his old way of drawing Stein? (younger, less intense)


I totally noticed that! Maybe now that he's returned and the suspicions on him are cleared...I was just thinking about that.


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Moon said:


> He is a male with black hair, obviously he's a clone.



Oh you meant design wise, I thought you meant an actual clone


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That's because it's so damn sexy.
> 
> Spirit >>> every other bishie in the manga.


Oh memos, you and your silly nonsense <3


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Stein looks 'younger' because he's calmed down some, I'd wager.  Being around people he knows doesn't suspect him, not to mention having encountered Justin.


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You always ignore me. You ass. I'm starting to take it personally.


Well that's what you get


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> Oh memos, you and your silly nonsense <3



Not bishie enough for you?


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That's because it's so damn sexy.
> 
> Spirit >>> every other bishie in the manga.






Sin said:


> Oh memos, you and your silly nonsense <3


Hey now!



Agmaster said:


> Stein looks 'younger' because he's calmed down some, I'd wager.  Being around people he knows doesn't suspect him, not to mention having encountered Justin.


Yeah, along the same lines of what I was thinking.


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Hey now!
> 
> Yeah, along the same lines of what I was thinking.



<3

Sin just likes teasing me. Makes the make-up that much sweeter.

I think you're right about Stein. Not being so stressed and being around Marie is good for his complexion.


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Not bishie enough for you?


He's alright, he's just not my type


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> He's alright, he's just not my type



 All jokes aside. The longer hair really makes a difference to his look.

Sin, has your Giriko fandom been taken over by Noah? Didn't you feel anything for the poor guy when you saw him?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 12, 2009)

I wish I could accurately express my love for this manga. ;___;


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> All jokes aside. The longer hair really makes a difference to his look.
> 
> Sin, has your Giriko fandom been taken over by Noah? Didn't you feel anything for the poor guy when you saw him?


Dude, you kidding me?

Giriko was so well drawn in this chapter.

Amazing.

Noah, Giriko and DTK share the #2 spot


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 12, 2009)

This chapter was really well drawn in general.  I loved just LOOKING at it.


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> Dude, you kidding me?
> 
> Giriko was so well drawn in this chapter.
> 
> ...


You're so gay. It warms my heart 


Tea And Cookies! said:


> This chapter was really well drawn in general.  I loved just LOOKING at it.


Nice sig 

I should really start colouring again


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> This chapter was really well drawn in general.  I loved just LOOKING at it.


Hiro's not going to like your set 

Pretty sure she wanted it for herself

Where'd you find colorings of this chap so quickly?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks. I need a better avatar to match, though. :/

 I did them half-assedly myself.


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> Hiro's not going to like your set
> 
> Pretty sure she wanted it for herself
> 
> Where'd you find colorings of this chap so quickly?



Colouring something like that takes about 10 minutes without cleaning.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 12, 2009)

^ Yeah. Or less.


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Thanks. I need a better avatar to match, though. :/
> 
> I did them half-assedly myself.


How big a money transfer would it take to get you to "half ass" the page with Giriko looking all fucking sexy intense?

Not the group pic, the panel of him afterwards.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 12, 2009)

For you? Free-nintey-free. 

But it might be a little while, because I have work in just a little while.


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

<3

---

I just realised the new bishie guy has similar eyes to Kidd.


----------



## taboo (Jun 12, 2009)

seeing blackstar kicked in the nuts warms my cold black heart


----------



## Midus (Jun 12, 2009)

Black Star continues to be one of the more annoying character in manga. 

Good chapter none the less. Took me a minute to realize who Patty and Liz were. Been awhile I guess...


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

To Love-Ru Chapter 152 One Manga

Go get it kids.


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

I still wnat to know what happened to the 99 souls + 1 witch soul.


----------



## Proman (Jun 12, 2009)

lol i thought that they brainwashed kid for like 3 [panels till i saw the real kid


----------



## Kiyoshi (Jun 12, 2009)

Proman said:


> lol i thought that they brainwashed kid for like 3 [panels till i saw the real kid



My thought process was quite similar:


*Wait, Clone Sayoran?
*Wrong manga, wait, brainwashed Kidd?
*Brainwashed female Kidd???
*Oh, he's still in the book.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2009)

What a back to life chapter, I enjoyed shit.


----------



## Cold (Jun 12, 2009)

Mider T said:


> What a back to life chapter, I enjoyed shit.



Truly 

I really liked this chapter, from the start that was reminiscent of the first chapter, to the end...  But I was REALLY hoping to see Soul's new Death Scythe form


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow what a bad time to try to kill maka...


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

Unless Noah's little buddy is fuckstrong


----------



## Moon (Jun 12, 2009)

Fodder evil person, new Maka powerup that needs further hyping, Ohkubo...

Poor son of a bitch doesn't have a chance


----------



## Spike31589 (Jun 12, 2009)

or we are underestimating him and he will kick maka's a** to the point of needing saving by stein


----------



## Moon (Jun 12, 2009)

Noo this is one of very few power ups that Maka is able to obtain by the plot, it needs to at least put her as BS level...


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 12, 2009)

Our new dead guy current thought process;

starting checklist -
Sidd, Stein, Marie, and Spirit being conveniently distracted or otherwise of no use. 
check
Isolated target from all friends except weapon (too much trouble to bother)
check
Find dark alley to corner her in
check
time to face maka
.......

fighting death scythe wielding, black blood, demon hunter maka in a dark alley is not a good idea....invasion arc is needed.


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

Then new guy goes "Oh by the way, I'm not a demon"

Maka: What?

NEW GUY SMASH.

Maka down for 3 months recovering.


----------



## Moon (Jun 12, 2009)

Or maybe he is just a really big Asura fan who won a contest and gets to roll with the high rollers of the Asura Fanclub.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> Then new guy goes "Oh by the way, I'm not a demon"
> 
> Maka:
> 
> ...



fixed for you


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

If only Ohkubo was a predictable manga writer, could you say that the new guy is just fodder.

But this is fucking Ohkubo.

No. Way. In. Hell.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> If only Ohkubo was a predictable manga writer, could you say that the new guy is just fodder.
> 
> But this is fucking Ohkubo.
> 
> No. Way. In. Hell.



Of course the new guy isn't fodder, he wasn't fodder until the page before Soul ate his 100th soul . Even if he does beat Maka, BlackStar would run through the pacific ocean to kill him and inadvertently cause a stein vs noah battle in the process


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

Kids, kids, kids.

Underestimating Ohkubo, tsk tsk.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 12, 2009)

Want me to do something else with it? I did kinda a shitty job.


----------



## Sin (Jun 12, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Want me to do something else with it? I did kinda a shitty job.


Love it <3 would you mind cutting out the excess white around the panels tho?


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

TaC, you're really good


----------



## Kek (Jun 12, 2009)

If that's kinda shitty, I can't imagine what 'good' is. *___*


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









I can also re-size, crop, whatever.

Really good? Try more like "have no life". Thanks for the compliment though.


----------



## Sin (Jun 13, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's great thanks


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 13, 2009)

Glad you like it.


----------



## Sin (Jun 13, 2009)

Giriko is one sexy boi


----------



## MasterChick (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes he is!!! :ho


----------



## Death (Jun 13, 2009)

Awesome work TaC


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks Death. : )

I did notice that ALL the males were looking particularly fine this chapter.


----------



## Death (Jun 13, 2009)

Patty was great this chapter.  That was the first time I've ever seen BS lose so quick. lol


----------



## Shadowace (Jun 13, 2009)

wow another cliffhanger like that! come on! its bad enough when this happens in weekly mangas but its just to cruel for monthly ones.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 13, 2009)

awsome chapter. Does next chapter have color pages? if does then we see soul new form in it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 13, 2009)

Where is Free? What has he been up to since his last appearance?

Making babies with Blair I would assume


----------



## Tasuku (Jun 13, 2009)

Awesome chapter.
Though, did anyone else notice that Arachne's soul only has seven legs? My guess is that it's still inside her body, since Medusa said it still had some consciousness left in it when she possessed it.



*Spoiler*: _Also_ 




They're not much.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 






lol. I always liked that band, Nine Inch Nails. Too bad this summer is their last tour....




//HbS


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 13, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Where is Free? What has he been up to since his last appearance?
> 
> Making babies with Blair I would assume



I miss Free.

He's such a great character.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 13, 2009)

How old is Soul now and how old was Justin when became Death Scythe?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 13, 2009)

I love how this mangaka can't be assed to make their own fodder villains.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 13, 2009)

I agree with everyone looking hot. 

I don't know if that's his death scythe form...I think Ohkubo just likes to have fun drawing slightly different designs.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 13, 2009)

I really want this series to have a timeskip at some point. I also hope Maka's new powerup is actually interesting, unlike her prior ones (or Kid's).


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 13, 2009)

Tasuku said:


> Awesome chapter.
> Though, did anyone else notice that Arachne's soul only has seven legs? My guess is that it's still inside her body, since Medusa said it still had some consciousness left in it when she possessed it.



Nice catch!

I really hope that does not mean that Soul's going to get screwed again in becoming a Death Scythe.  

And this chapter alone seemed to take forever to come out, now we have to wait another month!


----------



## Gunners (Jun 13, 2009)

Did Soul get taller? Maybe it's me but more adult this chapter.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Jun 13, 2009)

Hrm...I wonder who the final villain will be! We're constantly introduced to a plethora of brand new Antagonists every other chapter, but I've got to ask: Who do you think will be the final one?

In my mind there are 3 likely candidates:

Medusa.
Kishin.
Some unseen villain.

For some reason, I keep on thinnking that Medusa just may be it. The Kishin seems too obvious for whatever the reason, but you never know what just may happen.

Then again, Asura DOES carry inside of him one of Medusa's creations (the Black Blood). So who knows.


----------



## Memos (Jun 13, 2009)

I think Medusa may be more of a personal villian to a few characters but Kishin will have to be the final villian overall. He is the one person responsible for mostof what is wrong with the world. It seems that his madness may not effect certain characters but 1-on-1 he could probably hand anyone an easy defeat.

Eibon is a dark horse as he is obviously immensely powerful but he is either decesed or someohow unable to do anything. He may even be a good guy. Shibusen certainly needs allies now.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 13, 2009)

Noah is probably going to try to "collect" either Shinigami and/or Asura and get wrecked for it.


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2009)

I loved this chapter, they need to free kid ASAP.


----------



## Death (Jun 13, 2009)

Wasn't it supposed to be 99 souls and the 100th was the witch soul?  Is it different now?


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow, the characters designs and drawings looks amazing well done. Salute to you Ohkubo. 

Anyways, so when did Maka/Soul make it to having that many souls and Ox get that hair?? Was there like some time-skip or something??

I think I must have missed it as I started reading the Manga when the Anime diverged from the Manga.


----------



## Nayrael (Jun 13, 2009)

> Wasn't it supposed to be 99 souls and the 100th was the witch soul? Is it different now?



Soul already had a witch soul so he probably counted it in as well.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 13, 2009)

I think there was a minor time skip in this chapter. Ox's hair, the slight height difference, and there were a few other minor feature changes. However, not entirely sure if that skip applied to the villain dudes. :/

But that's just my mindless speculation.


----------



## Sin (Jun 13, 2009)

Ox with hair = Badass.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 13, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> I think there was a minor time skip in this chapter. Ox's hair, the slight height difference, and there were a few other minor feature changes. However, not entirely sure if that skip applied to the villain dudes. :/
> 
> But that's just my mindless speculation.



The short time skip could've occurred between the time that Justin confronted Giriko and the time that Stein and Marie encountered Justin.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 13, 2009)

^True It was there somewhere. I wonder how long it was. A couple weeks-a month?


----------



## Nashima (Jun 13, 2009)

Good chapter, everyone looked so sexy .


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 13, 2009)

awesome chapter was awesome!!


----------



## taboo (Jun 13, 2009)

Zeromatrious said:


> Hrm...I wonder who the final villain will be! We're constantly introduced to a plethora of brand new Antagonists every other chapter, but I've got to ask: Who do you think will be the final one?
> 
> In my mind there are 3 likely candidates:
> 
> ...




I think it'll be Chrona actually, with medusa pulling the strings. Ohkubo is too unpredictable to figure out how he'll play all his cards though. Anyway, if Chrona is the main villian, it would cause Maka to be directly and emotionally involved with taking him/her down


----------



## Kek (Jun 13, 2009)

Kishin will be the final villain. He _is _the source of all this insanity.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 13, 2009)

chrona?

no way!!

def kishin.. or maybe shinigami sama himself! 

btw, you all have awesome soul eater sets!!


----------



## Sin (Jun 13, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> chrona?
> 
> no way!!
> 
> ...


So do you @lky 

Did you make it yourself?


----------



## MasterChick (Jun 13, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> chrona?
> 
> no way!!
> 
> ...


I like your set!!!


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jun 13, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> The short time skip could've occurred between the time that Justin confronted Giriko and the time that Stein and Marie encountered Justin.



Makes sense to me. It was probably 6-Months or something.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 13, 2009)

I just hope we get some more 3 way battles, Shibusen vs Asura vs Noah's crew


----------



## Sin (Jun 13, 2009)

I hope Noah's crew and Asura are one and the same.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 13, 2009)

^ I agree.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jun 13, 2009)

ox didn't grow that much hair, so the time skip wasn't that long. if it takes you 6 months to grow that much hair........there's soemthing wrong with you. the growth spurt, well, they are teens. 

i'm interested in that other member of noa's team. same eyes as kidd, and the hair looks like it has lines also either like kidd or asura. the nice little line -i'm most suited for the assasination job-hmmmm. 

it'll be nice to see if the next gangan cover has souls new DS form, and he'll probably have a new wardrobe also. maybe we'll get some antics again with soul vs spirit

besides maka's mom being a witch, patti will now become a DS on her own, i want to see her reclaim her man.

damnit blackstar *holds self in pain*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 13, 2009)

Sin said:


> So do you @lky
> 
> Did you make it yourself?



nope 

a friend made it for me 



MasterChick said:


> I like your set!!!



thanks 


so guys, how do you think Kid will get out of that fucking book? 

i need Kid!!


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 13, 2009)

Since Soul is becoming a Death Scythe does that make Maka a 3 star meister or does she still have to work for that. I was suprised when they compared Patti to Maka since whilst Maka is hardly weak I'd never have considered her the most athletic/strong/whatever person bar BS among the students.


----------



## Memos (Jun 13, 2009)

Yulwei said:


> Since Soul is becoming a Death Scythe does that make Maka a 3 star meister or does she still have to work for that. I was suprised when they compared Patti to Maka since whilst Maka is hardly weak I'd never have considered her the most athletic/strong/whatever person bar BS among the students.



That would indeed make her a 3-star meister.

I was also surprised at that comment, but, even though Maka never seemed strong, she is pretty athletic when you take into account what she does with that scythe.


----------



## taboo (Jun 13, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> chrona?
> 
> no way!!
> 
> def kishin.. or maybe shinigami sama himself!



i'm just speculating that it could happen

who knows how close s/he is to becoming a kishin him/herself? how would the story go if it actually happened, and there were two kishin? things would seriously start to get fucking intense, and if Soul really does become a Death Scythe in the next chapter, I wouldn't be suprised it the antagonists kicked it up a notch and started being a real pain in the ass


----------



## Kek (Jun 13, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if Medusa was trying to make Crona the next Kishin again, but I don't think she'll get that far with him/her until Shibusen interviened; she might get real close. Who knows, it'd be interesting either way.


----------



## Memos (Jun 13, 2009)

I still believe, and Sin disagree's with me on a few points, that Crona will have awakened certain witch traits and abilities with this new, possibly kishin-like, transformation. That is what will allow her to keep up with the rising power levels.


----------



## Kek (Jun 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I still believe, and Sin disagree's with me on a few points, that Crona will have awakened certain witch traits and abilities with this new, possibly kishin-like, transformation. That is what will allow her to keep up with the rising power levels.



Interesting. 

Makes sense to me.


----------



## spesh (Jun 13, 2009)

I wonder if there was anything behind all the Patty hyping...


----------



## Memos (Jun 13, 2009)

spesh said:


> I wonder if there was anything behind all the Patty hyping...



She's actually the Kishin is disguise. And Liz is the Witch leader.


----------



## Kek (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes, because Patti is the final villain.

edit: you beat me to it, Kusuriuri


----------



## Memos (Jun 13, 2009)

lol, Kek


----------



## Sin (Jun 13, 2009)

Asura should just nuke these noobs 

But noooooooo, he's too lazy.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 13, 2009)

*srsface* Only that Patti is susceptible to the insanity, and probably others.


----------



## taboo (Jun 13, 2009)

spesh said:


> I wonder if there was anything behind all the Patty hyping...



she's probably going to be Liz's meister till they get Kid back


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 13, 2009)

^Yeah. Which is kinda cool.


----------



## Sin (Jun 13, 2009)

Other way around.

Patty = Meister


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 13, 2009)

Huh? That's what Taboo said, isn't it?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't care how big your bunjungles, you don't kick a man in his jewels, especially with his back turned and in a organized fight.


----------



## Sin (Jun 13, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Huh? That's what Taboo said, isn't it?


I read Liz and meister, I missed the " 's "


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh okay. 

Haha, poor Black*Star.


----------



## Memos (Jun 13, 2009)

taboo said:


> she's probably going to be Liz's meister till they get Kid back





Tea And Cookies! said:


> ^Yeah. Which is kinda cool.





Sin said:


> Other way around.
> 
> Patty = Meister





Tea And Cookies! said:


> Huh? That's what Taboo said, isn't it?



 Made my morning.


----------



## Sin (Jun 13, 2009)

Black Star was amazing in this chapter.

He gets all the girls.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 13, 2009)

Always glad to assist in making someone happy.


----------



## Memos (Jun 13, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Always glad to assist in making someone happy.


----------



## NobodyMan (Jun 13, 2009)

Sin said:


> Black Star was amazing in this chapter.
> 
> He gets all the girls.


Yeah, it was funny how they were all fangirling him. 

Also, click

This is Ohkubo's previous Manga, from what I gather it's completed and has 4 volumes. I'm trying to find it, but no luck so far. It's not on Manga Traders either.

(Bonus: He was also an assistant artist on Get Backers)


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Memos (Jun 13, 2009)

To that, I respond with:


NobodyMan said:


> Yeah, it was funny how they were all fangirling him.
> 
> Also, click
> 
> ...


----------



## Sin (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow, that actually looks fairly interesting.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 13, 2009)

It just really looks like she's taking off her shirt in this panel. :/ I know that she has a t-shirt on under, but still.

I like her hair-cut though.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jun 13, 2009)

nothing of big importance, but just picked up my gangan today and it seems the raw provider left out one of the color pages. 

also on the new villain. the clothes are also symmetrical with the designs on the top and bottom. who knows.


----------



## PhantomX (Jun 13, 2009)

I would fangirl over Black Star too... and Kirik to a lesser extent. Two coolest kids... Soul is falling behind.


----------



## NobodyMan (Jun 13, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> It just really looks like she's taking off her shirt in this panel. :/ I know that she has a t-shirt on under, but still.
> 
> I like her hair-cut though.


Nice 

Huh, looks like Ohkubo made a reference to B.Ichi with Justin's attack "Law Abiding Silver Gun", one of the characters in the series has a weapon that goes by the same name.


----------



## Sin (Jun 13, 2009)

B*S was so awesome this chap pek


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 13, 2009)

He was. They were all cool.

I wanna read that. Cuz Ohkubo is win.


----------



## NobodyMan (Jun 13, 2009)

I like everyone's new, Spartoi outfits. Hopefully they keep them for awhile.

I want to read it too, it sounds interesting.


----------



## Kek (Jun 13, 2009)

Lin Kinpar, Linkin Park. 

God I love Ohkubo.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 13, 2009)

Sin said:


> I hope Noah's crew and Asura are one and the same.



That would be...really boring

3 > 2, more dynamic


----------



## Noah (Jun 14, 2009)

Kek said:


> Lin Kinpar, Linkin Park.
> 
> God I love Ohkubo.



Personally, I don't think I'll ever not love him combining Freddy Krueger and Sadako. I love the names he gives the random evil souls.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 14, 2009)

No way around Ohkubo's awesomeness.


----------



## Kek (Jun 14, 2009)

I really like LP, so that just makes me want to read it even more. xD


----------



## spesh (Jun 14, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> I agree with everyone looking hot.
> 
> I don't know if that's his death scythe form...I think Ohkubo just likes to have fun drawing slightly different designs.



True but then again they are wearing the new uniform...who knows...

Anyone going to miss the black coat? White coat doesn't seem to have the same dramatic black blood flair!



Recca said:


> Did Soul get taller? Maybe it's me but more adult this chapter.



Yeah I thought he looked older too, especially this page:

I was thinking why does Soul look so much (more) like Wes suddenly...

And his clothes are back again...surely it's not that hard to get some consistency happening!



Kusuriuri said:


> She's actually the Kishin is disguise. And Liz is the Witch leader.



The face she had when she kicked black star in the nuts- that was the kishin coming out.



taboo said:


> she's probably going to be Liz's meister till they get Kid back



Makes sense and would be kinda cool


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 14, 2009)

Wait. So does the fuck did Justin hear Giriko say his line? 

//HbS


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> Wait. So does the fuck did Justin hear Giriko say his line?
> 
> //HbS



Because Marie broke his i-pod ....bitch.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 14, 2009)

I wonder how Kirik's hair would look irl.  I could most def pull it off.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 14, 2009)

I know im late but seriously awesome chapter. The art was amazing and I love everyones character design though I guess we've already seen them before in that long colored picture from the art book. 

Team Noah looks cool,the new guy doesn't seem that interesting yet. Then again that's not exactly fair considering his company.

BS fangirls were fun and Ox looks really different with a full head of hair. Probably Kim's influence. Everyone actually this chapter looked pretty hot. Have you guys looked back at the old chapters? lol yeah. they're not bad looking. It's just compared to NOW.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> I know im late but seriously awesome chapter. The art was amazing and I love everyones character design though I guess we've already seen them before in that long colored picture from the art book.
> 
> Team Noah looks cool,the new guy doesn't seem that interesting yet. Then again that's not exactly fair considering his company.
> 
> BS fangirls were fun and Ox looks really different with a full head of hair. Probably Kim's influence. Everyone actually this chapter looked pretty hot. Have you guys looked back at the old chapters? lol yeah. they're not bad looking. It's just compared to NOW.



The change in character design is just amazing. I know it's been a few years and improvements are to be expected, but, seriously, wow.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 14, 2009)

I miss Blair.

//HbS


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 14, 2009)

awesome chapter,great art 
....................

many awesome villians


----------



## tom (Jun 14, 2009)

just read the chapter. fuck. yes.

so, will soul look any different as a death scythe?


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2009)

tom said:


> just read the chapter. fuck. yes.
> 
> so, will soul look any different as a death scythe?



Most people think he'll look like he does in the colour spread. I would agree.


----------



## Sin (Jun 14, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> I miss Blair.
> 
> //HbS


I miss Asura.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 14, 2009)

medusa,asura and noah

I wonder who is my favourite villian ?


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2009)

I miss Arachne


----------



## Sin (Jun 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I miss Arachne


Remember that one guy that said Arachne could pwn Asura?


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2009)

Sin said:


> Remember that one guy that said Arachne could pwn Asura?



I remember someone said it but I can't remember who it was.

Something about her being made up of pure madness


----------



## Sin (Jun 14, 2009)

And now she's Medusa/Maka fodder


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 14, 2009)

Don't worry, everyone risks becoming Maka fodder.  Her win is just too much.


----------



## Sin (Jun 14, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Don't worry, everyone risks becoming Maka fodder.  Her win is just too much.


Is that what we're calling it? _Win?_ 

Even tho I'll probably like her if Soul becomes a Deathscythe and she becomes incredibly broken.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 14, 2009)

Medusa is my favorite villain in Soul Eater.

Her constant antagonism towards Maka is lol inducing.


----------



## WheresFooF (Jun 14, 2009)

Just started the manga.


----------



## Sin (Jun 14, 2009)

WheresFooF said:


> Just started the manga.


Then you should probably run away before you get spoiled.


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2009)

What Sin said. Come back when you catch up.

Enjoy the manga.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 14, 2009)

Depending on their processingh and retention they can read all of this, do like I did with Higurashi and when the catch up it still be fresh.


----------



## taboo (Jun 14, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Medusa is my favorite villain in Soul Eater.
> 
> Her constant antagonism towards Maka is lol inducing.



same here

OH HEY ARACHNE HAS CHRONA YOU SHOULD PROLLY KICK HER ASS OR SOMETHING

OH HEY THIS PICKLE JAR MADE FUN OF CHRONA YOU SHOULD OPEN IT FOR ME


----------



## Kek (Jun 14, 2009)

I miss Crona. -3-


----------



## Felix (Jun 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That would indeed make her a 3-star meister.
> 
> I was also surprised at that comment, but, even though Maka never seemed strong, she is pretty athletic when you take into account what she does with that scythe.



Yeah, she does wonders with that stick


----------



## Memos (Jun 14, 2009)

Kek said:


> I miss Crona. -3-


She appeared naked 2 chapters ago 


Felix said:


> Yeah, she does wonders with that stick


 Nice.


----------



## Kek (Jun 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> She appeared naked 2 chapters ago



I still miss it. 

Crona should appear naked in every chapter.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 14, 2009)

taboo said:


> same here
> 
> OH HEY ARACHNE HAS CHRONA YOU SHOULD PROLLY KICK HER ASS OR SOMETHING
> 
> OH HEY THIS PICKLE JAR MADE FUN OF CHRONA YOU SHOULD OPEN IT FOR ME



It's true.  Maka is gullible.

Poor Kek.


----------



## ragnara (Jun 15, 2009)

I wonder how Soul will compare to Spirit after his transformation.


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2009)

ragnara said:


> I wonder how Soul will *compare to Spirit* after his transformation.



No one compares to Spirit :ho Spirit is all man. Soul is still a little kid.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 15, 2009)

Think about shinigami wielding 2 death scythe he would be unbeatable. Soul is now youngest death scythe justin probably cheated it some way. I still want know is he younger that when justin became death scythe i just can?t remember justin and soul age


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 15, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Think about shinigami wielding 2 death scythe he would be unbeatable. Soul is now youngest death scythe justin probably cheated it some way. I still want know is he younger that when justin became death scythe i just can?t remember justin and soul age



justin was simple the only one to become a death scythe without a meister,his age really wasn't pointed out in that context. Only his relative age to the other death scythes may have been noted if i remember.


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2009)

From Wiki:


> Justin Law is a seventeen-year-old Death Scythe. He dresses in the garb of a Catholic priest and is a devout servant of his god. *It is unclear if Justin worships Shinigami (who is a god of death), Asura (who is the demon god, otherwise known as "kishin")* or the Christian God. He is the youngest student in Shibusen's history to become a Death Scythe, something which he achieved at the age of thirteen and without the aid of a partner.



I kind of lol'd at the bolded section when you take into account what's happened lately.


----------



## Moon (Jun 15, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Think about shinigami wielding 2 death scythe he would be unbeatable. Soul is now youngest death scythe justin probably cheated it some way. I still want know is he younger that when justin became death scythe i just can?t remember justin and soul age



He didn't cheat it, look how powerful he is for one and also it was stated this last chapter that Justin only became evil after the Brew arc.


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2009)

Moon said:


> He didn't cheat it, look how powerful he is for one and also *it was stated this last chapter that Justin only became evil after the Brew arc.*



I must have missed this. Where did it say that?


----------



## taboo (Jun 15, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> justin was simple the only one to become a death scythe without a meister,his age really wasn't pointed out in that context. Only his relative age to the other death scythes may have been noted if i remember.



He became a death scythe at 13

Akatsuki Deidara


----------



## neostar8710 (Jun 15, 2009)

is it just me or did the drawings seem A LOT better this chapter?

especially the hair


----------



## Felt (Jun 15, 2009)

Hmm I didn't really notice it as I was reading it, but it does look a bit better yeh. I really liked this panel

source


----------



## Moon (Jun 15, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I must have missed this. Where did it say that?



Hmm it may just have been the way I personally read this page that made me think he just recently became evil



The "after that point" is what I mainly picked up on but could be wrong


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2009)

Moon said:


> Hmm it may just have been the way I personally read this page that made me think he just recently became evil
> 
> 
> 
> The "after that point" is what I mainly picked up on but could be wrong



I see what you mean. I thought that was in explanation of his recent actions because they were trying to decide what had happened.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 15, 2009)

I shouldn't of even been banned for 2 weeks last time. I didn't even do anything wrong.


----------



## Memos (Jun 15, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I shouldn't of even been banned for 2 weeks last time. I didn't even do anything wrong.



You two were flaming and trolling each other mercilessly Not 2 weeks worth, though. I'm sure he got a shorter ban.

Anyway, behave yourself outside this thread. It's no fun without you telling off the n00bs.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 15, 2009)

Spaz, you were missed. ;__;


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks spaZ, appreciated as always.


----------



## Sin (Jun 15, 2009)

First-o post updated.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> From Wiki:
> 
> 
> I kind of lol'd at the bolded section when you take into account what's happened lately.



Well I mean, he's kinda working with Noah, who's goal is to lock up the Kishin in his nice little book, so either he's in the dark or he doesn't worship the Kishin.


----------



## Nayrael (Jun 16, 2009)

It seems that he worships the Christian God since he woudn't ask for forgiveness if he worshiped Kishin.



Also, did anyone else notice that the clowns in chapter 60 and 61 are different?


*Spoiler*: __ 








It seems that the first Clown parted ways with Justin before he was attacked by Stein and Marie. So, are more then one Clown allied with Noah, is Noah their leader or do they serve Kishin and are minions he sent to help Noah (probably not knowing that Noah wants to capture him)?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Maybe as the clown represents insanity, Ohkubo opts to draw it differently every time.  Or doesn't care how it looked last time.


----------



## E (Jun 16, 2009)

new chapter was mehh

only cool part was when they showed noah's goons

oh and when black star got kicked in the nuts, that was pretty fucking funny


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm sure Noah has an army of clowns somewhere out there...


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

Can I get some solid proof that Noah wants to capture Kishin?


----------



## Felt (Jun 16, 2009)

E said:


> new chapter was mehh
> 
> only cool part was when they showed noah's goons
> 
> oh and when black star got kicked in the nuts, that was pretty fucking funny



Yes!  I'm glad there was some funny scenes, there hadn't been enough recently.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jun 16, 2009)

I like Patti's crazy face, she should do it more often.

Also you ever heard of people saying that Angela might be the third gorgon sister, that would be a mind fuck, wouldn't make much sense though considering Angela was right under Arachne. And I think she or Mosqito would have said something.


----------



## Tasuku (Jun 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Can I get some solid proof that Noah wants to capture Kishin?


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you.

Poor Mosquito


----------



## The Imp (Jun 16, 2009)

Maka x Stein


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sin said:


> Is that what we're calling it? _Win?_
> 
> Even tho I'll probably like her if Soul becomes a Deathscythe and she becomes incredibly broken.



I'm sorry? Do mah eyes deceive me ?!


also welcome back spaz.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks 

LOL at it looking like Noah is working for the Kishin but hes really just going to capture him when he has him weakened or trapped or whatever he comes up with.


----------



## Darth (Jun 17, 2009)

GODDAMNIT SPAZ WHY HASN'T ME DEADMAN WONDERLAND CHAPTER COME OUT YET!?


----------



## _Grimmjow (Jun 17, 2009)

who is spaz?


----------



## RivFader (Jun 17, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> GODDAMNIT SPAZ WHY HASN'T ME DEADMAN WONDERLAND CHAPTER COME OUT YET!?



I know how you feel, but let's be patient (spaZ will get really angry and then banned - again).


----------



## Memos (Jun 17, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> GODDAMNIT SPAZ WHY HASN'T ME DEADMAN WONDERLAND CHAPTER COME OUT YET!?



Because you ask so nicely.


----------



## Sin (Jun 17, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> GODDAMNIT SPAZ WHY HASN'T ME DEADMAN WONDERLAND CHAPTER COME OUT YET!?


Because this isn't the Deadman Wonderland thread?


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2009)

I have been defeated. 

Meh, I was just messing around.. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 18, 2009)

don't worry about it  thats just how we roll here


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 26, 2009)

Soon, new chapter. I swear I will LOL hard if Soul fails his Death Scythe trans, because Arachne's soul is incomplete (part of it, one leg, still in her body)

//HbS


----------



## Memos (Jun 26, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> Soon, new chapter. I swear I will LOL hard if Soul fails his Death Scythe trans, because Arachne's soul is incomplete (part of it, one leg, still in her body)
> 
> //HbS



Didn't you hear? SE got cancelled


----------



## RivFader (Jun 26, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Didn't you hear? SE got cancelled



OH NOES, what should we do now?


----------



## Memos (Jun 26, 2009)

I think whenever there are a few newbies, we should play that trick on them


----------



## RivFader (Jun 26, 2009)

You mean that wasn't real? 

Well, see you next month then


----------



## Nayrael (Jun 26, 2009)

> Soon, new chapter. I swear I will LOL hard if Soul fails his Death Scythe trans, because Arachne's soul is incomplete (part of it, one leg, still in her body)
> 
> //HbS


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 26, 2009)

They'll probably do a bit of a fastforward next chapter, so it'll start off maybe a day or two after that point, and the first time we see Soul's new form is in action.

Plus would he look different in human mode as a Death Scythe?


----------



## RivFader (Jun 26, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> They'll probably do a bit of a fastforward next chapter, so it'll start off maybe a day or two after that point, and the first time we see Soul's new form is in action.
> 
> Plus would he look different in human mode as a Death Scythe?



Probably not, it's his weapon form that's affected not his appearance as a human (but I'm not 100% sure about that).


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 26, 2009)

If he makes the transformation, I'm not sure we'll even see it next chapter.  To create suspense.


----------



## Noah (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm betting we don't see his DS form until 2010.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 26, 2009)

Noah said:


> I'm betting we don't see his DS form until 2010.


Didn't you know?  Ohkubo is going on break until 2KX.


----------



## Memos (Jun 26, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> They'll probably do a bit of a fastforward next chapter, so it'll start off maybe a day or two after that point, and the first time we see Soul's new form is in action.
> 
> Plus would he look different in human mode as a Death Scythe?



Maybe he will get a new costume, as will Maka, but he won't have any physical changes. Spirit didn't seem different in any way at all from his childhood.....except for the being bigger part.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 26, 2009)

Maka's getting breaaaaaasts.  Cannae wait.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 26, 2009)

^  Maybe he will allofasudden be an adult!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 26, 2009)

7 legs 

no legs 

okay, you win

//HbS


----------



## ragnara (Jun 26, 2009)

If Soul can make all legs disappear it's likely that the missing leg just didn't pop out due to the way Spirit was holding Arachne's soul. It would have pierced Spirit's hand otherwise.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jun 27, 2009)

couldn't it just be the rotation of the soul, if the legs are sticking out right in front of you then you would just see a blob since i assume they dont have a different color or any definition beyond what the rest of the soul has.  Maybe i'm stretching it a little though.


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Jun 27, 2009)

Maybe Soul can fight on his own.


----------



## spesh (Jun 27, 2009)

The whole 7 spider legs debate reminds me of the spider drawing prank guy:


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 27, 2009)

spesh said:


> The whole 7 spider legs debate reminds me of the spider drawing prank guy:


This is truly awesome. 

//HbS


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jun 27, 2009)

ok this spider debate is kinda ridiculous tho


----------



## Tangible (Jul 5, 2009)

Manga needs more Crona.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 6, 2009)

Tangible said:


> Manga needs more Crona.



Needs less.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 6, 2009)

I say it needs more Black Star!!!!


----------



## Memos (Jul 6, 2009)

Needs less Maka.


----------



## Sin (Jul 6, 2009)

Manga needs more coming out already.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 6, 2009)

Tangible said:


> Manga needs more Crona.



Yes



spaZ said:


> Needs less.



Oh man can't wait for the next time Black Star gets his tiny shrivelled nutsachel nailed by some chick while trying to pose

So badass


----------



## Hiroshi (Jul 6, 2009)

It's out today in Japan right? I say the manga needs more Dr. Stein by the way.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 6, 2009)

Four more days...just four more days...


----------



## Aldric (Jul 6, 2009)

Hopefully the crazy Livejournal broad will be able to provide spoilers without her painfully unfunny endless digressions


----------



## RivFader (Jul 6, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Hopefully the crazy Livejournal broad will be able to provide spoilers without her painfully unfunny endless digressions



You don't really believe that, do you?


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Needs less Maka.



If you ask me it needs far more


----------



## Aldric (Jul 6, 2009)

RivFader said:


> You don't really believe that, do you?



A man can dream


----------



## Memos (Jul 6, 2009)

Yulwei said:


> If you ask me it needs far more



I didn't ask you.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 6, 2009)

The manga is coming to the U.S. in October!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sin (Jul 6, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Hopefully the crazy Livejournal broad will be able to provide spoilers without her painfully unfunny endless digressions


Someone should post a non-annoying summary of her annoying summary in this thread.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 6, 2009)

Aldric said:


> A man can dream



Don't give up, your dream is the dream that'll pierce the heavens, Aldric.

btw: Needs more Noah


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 6, 2009)

Sin said:


> Someone should post a non-annoying summary of her annoying summary in this thread.


I can probably do it...but I'm still on vacation... 

What about you, Sin?!  U can do it!!!


----------



## Beastly (Jul 6, 2009)

Does anyone here think Shinigami-sama has a soul?


----------



## Sin (Jul 6, 2009)

MasterChick said:


> I can probably do it...but I'm still on vacation...
> 
> What about you, Sin?!  U can do it!!!


I believe in you MC


----------



## Aldric (Jul 6, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> Does anyone here think Shinigami-sama has a soul?



Cool story bro


----------



## Memos (Jul 6, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> Does anyone here think Shinigami-sama has a soul?



You mean like the one that was shown?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 6, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Hopefully the crazy Livejournal broad will be able to provide spoilers without her painfully unfunny endless digressions


You made me laugh. So naive...

edit:


You made me laugh even more  it seems you're very sensitive  Internet ain't serious business, mate!

//HbS


----------



## Kek (Jul 6, 2009)

Tangible said:


> Manga needs more Crona.



Crona will come when s/he is needed.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 6, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> You made me laugh. So naive...
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



No seriously

Shut up


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 6, 2009)

Needs more Free


----------



## Aldric (Jul 6, 2009)

Needs more Harvar shanking cute looking things


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 6, 2009)

Needs more Giriko and Chrona;

or less everything else;


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 6, 2009)

No, less Chrona

That thing is a trap


----------



## Sin (Jul 6, 2009)

I agree with more Giriko/Noah.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 6, 2009)

How about some Asura at long last?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2009)

Needs more Bananas.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 6, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> No, less Chrona
> 
> That thing is a trap



That's what makes it interesting 

No not in that way

You greasy derelicts


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 6, 2009)

Chrona cant be a trap, Ragnarok approved...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 6, 2009)

Aldric said:


> That's what makes it interesting
> 
> No not in that way
> 
> You greasy derelicts



It's only gay if the balls are touching


----------



## Kek (Jul 6, 2009)

What's wrong with being a trap?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 6, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> How about some Asura at long last?



I want some of that too, this manga lacks demon god!


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jul 6, 2009)

So is the chapter out and we're just waiting for spoilers?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 6, 2009)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> So is the chapter out and we're just waiting for spoilers?



We wouldnt need spoilers if the chapter was out!


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jul 6, 2009)

I mean in Japan.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 6, 2009)

Guys help. Is the SE anime worth checking?


----------



## Sin (Jul 6, 2009)

The_Evil said:


> Guys help. Is the SE anime worth checking?


Up to episode 32.

Then no.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 6, 2009)

Sin said:


> Up to episode 32.
> 
> Then no.



Thanks!


BTW any news about when Asura will reappear? I mean after he was released I expected him to do something epic and for shit to get real and meanwhile he just kinda... flew away. Hardly the epic threat he was hyped up to be. Cthulu would be disappointed*.   



*

*Spoiler*: __ 



We totaly need a Cthulu similie! The closest we have is :lolkubo but that just not the same


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 7, 2009)

This manga needs more Free, that's true. And more sexy Medusa


Aldric said:


> No seriously
> 
> Shut up


But that was funny! Incredibly easy to make you angry. Gotta remember that 

//HbS


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 7, 2009)

Sin said:


> I believe in you MC


Do you really?!?! 



Mider T said:


> Needs more Bananas.


Agreed 



The_Evil said:


> Guys help. Is the SE anime worth checking?


After 32 it started to slide, but what really made it fall apart for me was middle of episode 36. 
After episode 36, the only parts that are worth watching were the Black Star parts.


----------



## Sin (Jul 7, 2009)

> Do you really?!?!



Of course 

You're our only hope.


----------



## Kek (Jul 7, 2009)

The anime was quite poopy when it diverted from the manga.

@ Hunted by sister: Medusa is _always _sexy.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 7, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> This manga needs more Free, that's true. And more sexy Medusa
> 
> But that was funny! Incredibly easy to make you angry. Gotta remember that
> 
> //HbS



Finding something lame isn't the same thing as being angry

And it's indeed incredibly easy for you to come off as lame, no efforts needed whatsoever, congrats


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 8, 2009)

Kek said:


> @ Hunted by sister: Medusa is _always _sexy.


That's why we need more of her 

edit: who edited my post? 

//HbS


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 8, 2009)

Sin said:


> Of course
> 
> You're our only hope.


Well then! Leave it to me this friday!!! 


Anyway...no spoilers yet?


----------



## Mittens (Jul 9, 2009)

Just for y'll - gangan's title page is uploaded, but not available yet from the main lineup page. kirtaN

FMA spoilers and preview pages just hit, so... soon.


----------



## Kek (Jul 9, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> That's why we need more of her
> 
> edit: who edited my post?
> 
> //HbS



Oh, I thought you were implying that there was enough Medusa in the manga, but lacked enough sexy Medusa. My mistake.


----------



## Sin (Jul 9, 2009)

Page 14.

I came.


----------



## Hiroshi (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm on page 14, and I like what I see. 

[edit]
Page 27 Top Panel was not bad either. Also, the guy at the end looks like Yoh Asakura from _Shaman King_.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh SHIT!!!!  

No need to wait for that LJ chick to give her summary out!!!  My services are not needed. 

Man, what an awesome chapter!!! I can't wait for the next one!!!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 9, 2009)

Haha, flying Soul? Awesome chapter.

//HbS


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jul 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm surprised at how clean Kid looks even though they're torturing him. Must be too much HxH


.


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 9, 2009)

Soul hasn't become much better looking but since he hasn't gotten much worse I can't complain. The differance between the Students and 3 star Meisters is being clarified. Otherwise it's essentially a set up chapter with a bit of training thrown in.


----------



## Hiroshi (Jul 9, 2009)

There is no Stein on your list?! *immediately bans*


----------



## Aldric (Jul 9, 2009)

gambrick said:


> My favorite character in this series has to be Harvar, simply because his personality matches mine in its entirety.



That's kinda scary

Good transition chapter


----------



## Sin (Jul 9, 2009)

Aldric, you're a Maka fan, right?


----------



## gambrick (Jul 9, 2009)

Stein has too many fans, like Kid. I like his personality, though, but I don't like characters who smoke, except Ryuuken from Bleach. But everyone here apparently hates Bleach, or at least Kubo, from some posts I've read, so I won't talk too much about it--or at all.


----------



## Sin (Jul 9, 2009)

You know who doesn't have enough fans? Noah.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 9, 2009)

Sin said:


> Aldric, you're a Maka fan, right?



I'm not exactly a "fan", but I just find the hate against her ridiculous

She's ok


----------



## Sin (Jul 9, 2009)

Aldric said:


> I'm not exactly a "fan", but I just find the hate against her ridiculous
> 
> She's ok


Ah alright, I was gonna ask you what you thought about her flying.


----------



## RedRoninMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Sin said:


> Ah alright, I was gonna ask you what you thought about her flying.



Do you guys think this might further the "witch heritage" possiblities for maka?


----------



## Sin (Jul 9, 2009)

RedRoninMan said:


> Do you guys think this might further the "witch heritage" possiblities for maka?


I just don't think it'll be very useful in combat since I don't think she can fly and fight at the same time.


----------



## Cold (Jul 9, 2009)

Damn, I'm conflicted 

New guys dares to touch Kid...  But at the same time new guy looks to be pretty damn cool 

Eh, whatever, when Kid gets out he can kick his ass for the cheap shots, till then new dude is cool.   1 

Stein training/sparring with Black Star was also epic.  2  

I was expecting Soul to have a new form   But flight is kinda cool...  Still, minus one


----------



## RedRoninMan (Jul 9, 2009)

I lol'ed at Stein's Aladdin pants


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 9, 2009)

Sin said:


> I just don't think it'll be very useful in combat since I don't think she can fly and fight at the same time.



You're thinking about it too much.  Who said she ever wanted to use it in combat?  They probably just want to make trips to the grocery store easier.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 9, 2009)

trans on manga fox. noah's assistant. "I will be the one to satisfy noah" sounded a little off hopefully other translations less creepy. patty was amusing, probably my favorite part that or kid's interogation/torture conversation.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jul 9, 2009)

Meh from what I'm seeing of _Gopher_ I'm indifferent so far, see if that changes later on. 

Also from what I can tell from the B*S and Tsubaki side of things, it's less and less about Tsubaki and more about B*S.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I couldn't keep my mind focused on anything this chapter because of how awesome Black*Star was.  Is this normal?


----------



## masterriku (Jul 9, 2009)

Clearly Gopher has a man crush on Noah.


----------



## Sin (Jul 9, 2009)

Black Star and Stein stole the chapter.

Even as the biggest Noah/Giriko fanboy in the thread, I found it hard to care after how awesome those two were.


----------



## gambrick (Jul 9, 2009)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't keep my mind focused on anything this chapter because of how awesome Black*Star was.  Is this normal?



Yes, as I got that from how bad-ass Harvar looked in this chapter, despite getting two panels. 

Gopher is in love with Noah, apparently. He seems like another one of those obedient-to-a-fault bad guys, like that thunder mafia guardian from KHR.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jul 9, 2009)

Now that I think more about it, it might not be so much that Tsubaki means less it's just that compared to how Maka and Soul really have to grow stronger together. Its that in B*S and Tsubaki's part it's all mainly on B*S shoulders to grow stronger. Thus you see Black Star off training and whatnot, while Tsubaki is off somewhere else.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2009)

Gopher is messing with big things, he's gonna get crushed just like Mosquito. (Hopefully not before showing his true power like him though)


----------



## Beastly (Jul 9, 2009)

Do any of Maka, Black Star, or Death ever get their death scythes?


----------



## Sin (Jul 9, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> Do any of Maka, Black Star, or Death ever get their death scythes?


That's a joke, right?


----------



## Kek (Jul 9, 2009)

Gopher is creepy, and has one weird ass name. 

Also, Stein rocked this chapter.


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 9, 2009)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't keep my mind focused on anything this chapter because of how awesome Black*Star was.  Is this normal?



I must be the only person in the world who finds him kind of annoying.  I used to really like him at the beginning of the manga, but then he really started to grate on me when he went through that whole  phase, but he's been more bearable/cooler since he came back and beat Mifune.  Not to the point where I don't laugh when he gets sucker-kicked by Patty or smashed by Stein, though.


----------



## Memos (Jul 9, 2009)

Pretty good chapter.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 9, 2009)

B*S lost his eye scar.

Also, lol@Kidd organising Noah's book


----------



## Aldric (Jul 9, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> I must be the only person in the world who finds him kind of annoying.  I used to really like him at the beginning of the manga, but then he really started to grate on me when he went through that whole  phase, but he's been more bearable/cooler since he came back and beat Mifune.  Not to the point where I don't laugh when he gets sucker-kicked by Patty or smashed by Stein, though.



You're not the only one, I find him annoying too

He does have his moments but most of the time he just gets on my nerves

And yeah seeing Patty nailing the shit out of him while he tried to pose was


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 9, 2009)

Patty was hilarious this chapter. Sid knows better than to try and teach her


----------



## HIPOD180 (Jul 9, 2009)

Chapter's out!!!!!
One manga
"Driven Crazy by Layla"


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll probably get negged for this, but this chapter seemed like a whole lot of nothing.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jul 9, 2009)

It was mainly set up for the next arc and shit but I liked it anyway.


----------



## HIPOD180 (Jul 9, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> I'll probably get negged for this, but this chapter seemed like a whole lot of nothing.


No the play, _Much Ado About Nothing_, is a whole lot of nothing this is setting up the next ark.


----------



## Sin (Jul 9, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> I'll probably get negged for this, but this chapter seemed like a whole lot of nothing.


*negs*


----------



## Fran (Jul 9, 2009)

Sin said:


> *negs*



. 

Finally got back to reading Soul Eater. Damn, Justin Law is GAR.
I hope, hope, _hope_ we do not get a 'Rescue-Maka " -esque arc...


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jul 9, 2009)

As long as it doesn't turn into a Bleach style 5 minutes of plot progression extends into 2-3 months I'm good.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow just motherfucking wow. This is epic. Ox "hey ain't they going a little too rough" Kirikou "naw that just normal for them".


----------



## ragnara (Jul 9, 2009)

Is it just me, or does Soul's flying form look almost exactly like Card Captor Sakura's flying staff?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 10, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing. Sadly (which means sadly to admit) i do remember liking several episodes of card captor so the reference is pretty nice for me.


----------



## HIPOD180 (Jul 10, 2009)

How did Kid know instantly that they were going after Maka.
It must be shinigami perception powers.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 10, 2009)

Because he can hear them inside the book and he heard them say it last chapter.


----------



## HIPOD180 (Jul 10, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Because he can hear them inside the book and he heard them say it last chapter.



This a fail on my part.

Stupid memory!!!


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice chapter, I always like training time as we have something to look forward to in the next battle(s). Kinda disappointed that Soul's scythe form only got longer, but whatever.



Clay Man Gumby said:


> Now that I think more about it, it might not be so much that Tsubaki means less it's just that compared to how Maka and Soul really have to grow stronger together. Its that in B*S and Tsubaki's part it's all mainly on B*S shoulders to grow stronger. Thus you see Black Star off training and whatnot, while Tsubaki is off somewhere else.



Well, Tsubaki is already and awesome and powerful/great weapon. She herself as weapon doesn't really need to train as see depends solely on the level of the User/Meister. This is why Black☆Star must train himself as individual. I honestly don't know how more powerful Tsubaki can get, outside of types of forms. B☆S has already demonstrated great use over Tsubaki and all [most] of her forms, the B☆S Vs. Mifune showed that clearly.

So yes, B☆S level is what makes the strength of Tsubaki and him.



~Avant~ said:


> I'll probably get negged for this, but this chapter seemed like a whole lot of nothing.



Nah, this chapter is intended to set up for the future chapters. Next Chapter we will have Maka doing/finishing her training, with a bit of Black☆Star or/and Gopher/Noah on the move for Maka. Next Chapter more with Black☆Star and Gopher. And then the Arc proceeds into itself, its just how a story/Manga transitions into another [Big] Arc after finishing one.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice Chapter.  Was expecting Soul to turn into Angel Wings, not a something like Cardcaptor. 

But I had to laugh at that K-On reference by Shinigami.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jul 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



For some reason when I try to think of Soul and Maka flying I get an image of dual scythes extending from her spine to make wicked wings......kinda brings an image to mind of Jedah Dohma.

That Gregorian Angel theme, that could be fine and dandy.  Imagine hundreds of little scythe blades instead of feathers on her wings.  With the black blood dress on that would be about 10 kinds of bad ass.  Soul seems to want to think of her as a sort of fallen angel anyway.  ...really anything to get him out from being wedged between her legs would be fine by me.  I know he's a weapon and all but still he's a giant rod that she's strattling, and that's unsettling.




Rockin' chapter.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 10, 2009)

wow soul eater chapter before fma thats nice.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 10, 2009)

This gopher guy is going to get raped, they don't know that Soul is a deathsythe yet probably LOL.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 10, 2009)

"I am the only one who can satisfy noah-sama"

:ho


----------



## ragnara (Jul 10, 2009)

Kid looks way badass with the messed up look. 
I hope he won't return to his tidy state anytime soon.


----------



## Sin (Jul 10, 2009)

B*S was ridiculous badass this chapter.


----------



## scaramanga (Jul 10, 2009)

Thats all I can say about B*S vs Stein fight:


----------



## RivFader (Jul 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



_Could you connect me with Azu-nyan?_  

Fuck yes, Shinigami-sama is now officially the definition of


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 10, 2009)

^^That's the K-On reference then, I assume?


----------



## RivFader (Jul 10, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> ^^That's the K-On reference then, I assume?



*Spoiler*: __ 




Yes, and that's Azu-Nyan.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 10, 2009)

Shinigami-sama must be an avid reader


----------



## RivFader (Jul 10, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Shinigami-sama must be an avid reader



Shinigami-sama did some serious research after Kishin escaped


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 10, 2009)

Awesome chapter. Black Star vs. Stein was epic.

Patty


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jul 10, 2009)

man black star got fucked up


----------



## spesh (Jul 10, 2009)

Man, I thought when the last chapter ended on the cliffhanger, this chapter would continue where it left off and we'd see Soul's first transformation.

When Maka just said, 'you're a death scythe now' I found it anticlimatic. The actual transformation was cool though.

Maka wants Soul to call her an angel  'I wish I partnered with Ox-kun'  And Soul is clueless....dawwwww....

Anyways
- Jackie is naked and Soul isn't, again.
- Black Star vs Stein 
- Patty is freaking me out.
- Was it the crazy spoiler girl who predicted that Kid would organise the book? heh heh
- Pretty stained glass looking thing 
- Love Kid's death glare
- Like the shading on Justin page 28
- Not feeling this Gopher person so far... too shota and um, dull. Needs more Giriko.


Edit: As the spoiler chick said, the freudian content of this chapter was through the roof. Most entertaining


----------



## Hiroshi (Jul 10, 2009)

Stein wtfpwned Black Star. 

It was a great chapter. Maka was _very very_ cute with her pout.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 10, 2009)

Kid organising Noah's collection was lulz

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Jul 10, 2009)

Stein admitted B*S is better at combat than him, it's only a matter of time until B*S learns to keep up with Stein soul-wise


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 10, 2009)

Hahhaa, Kiddo organizing Noah's book  Totally forgot about that part in the new chapter.  

Black Star vs Stein was a pretty cool part. We get to see how strong Black Star is compare to Stein. 

Maka being called an angel? I just laughed, because picturing Maka as an Angel is just funny. And I laughed even more when Soul is remembering the times Maka is the devil.  

This Gopher guy...I'm sorry, but he looks like Black Star can break him in half...

Anyways, I can't wait to see what this guy has up his sleeve.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jul 10, 2009)

If Black☆Star had been beating Stein then something would have been wrong there. Remember, Stein is the strongest Meister, so B☆S reaching that level already would  be strange.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2009)

MasterChick said:


> Ha Maka being called an angel? I just laughed, because picturing Maka as an Angel is just funny. And I laughed even more when Soul is remembering the times Maka is the devil.



Yeah that was the more comedic part of the chapter.  lol @ Maka getting any spotlight.


----------



## tom (Jul 10, 2009)

I hope gopher gets one-shotted.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 10, 2009)

tom said:


> I hope gopher gets one-shotted.



Impossible. Gopher is the only one that can please Noah-sama.


----------



## Sin (Jul 10, 2009)

> Anyways, I can't wait to see what this guy has up his sleeve.



A bunch of black stuff silly, didn't you see.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 10, 2009)

I wonder what kind of fucked up power this annoying Gopher guy has. Though lets hope he runs into black star first I want to see him just own him without Tsubaki lol.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 10, 2009)

Gopher is a one shot gonna get owned character

Anyway, Tsubaki was kinda extremely hot in her one panel this chapter

...I think I'm getting old


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 10, 2009)

Random Member said:


> Impossible. Gopher is the only one that can please Noah-sama.






Sin said:


> A bunch of black stuff silly, didn't you see.


It took me awhile to figure out that u quoted my post  

Oh THAT BLACK THING!!!!  I knew that, silly!!! 



spaZ said:


> I wonder what kind of fucked up power this annoying Gopher guy has. Though lets hope he runs into black star first I want to see him just own him without Tsubaki lol.


Here here!!! I want to see that too!!!  

Btw, nice set!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm gonna be more amused if Gopher manages to get used as a hyping tool for *all* the characters. They just bounce him between them swatting him each time.

It'd be hilarious


----------



## gambrick (Jul 10, 2009)

> I'm gonna be more amused if Gopher manages to get used as a hyping tool for *all* the characters. They just bounce him between them swatting him each time.
> 
> It'd be hilarious



Ohkubo is seriously setting him up for that. It's almost predictable, sadly.

Hey, do you guys know of any program that can remove the white background from an image? I see that Spaz has no annoying white background around his sig.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 10, 2009)

gambrick said:


> Ohkubo is seriously setting him up for that. It's almost predictable, sadly.
> 
> Hey, do you guys know of any program that can remove the white background from an image? I see that Spaz has no annoying white background around his sig.



just don?t save as jpeg? since jpeg screw shit up making things blocky and ugly?


----------



## Kek (Jul 10, 2009)

I wonder if Gopher is from Noah's collection. Or something like his apprentice.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jul 11, 2009)

Wild guess, some orphan he found and brainwashed to look up to him as though he were a god.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 11, 2009)

I like soul eater.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jul 11, 2009)

Is there a trans out yet?


JihaD


----------



## Sin (Jul 11, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> I like soul eater.


Do you really Tac?


----------



## Memos (Jul 11, 2009)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Is there a trans out yet?
> 
> 
> JihaD



SCANS


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 11, 2009)

I really do. 

No, that's the trans for chapter 63.


----------



## Sin (Jul 11, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> I really do.
> 
> No, that's the trans for chapter 63.


TaC you have to learn to troll


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh, right.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jul 11, 2009)

But trolling is mean. 

Like that Soul Eater getting canceled rumor, LoL. That was rather funny.


----------



## Kek (Jul 11, 2009)

I got it .


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm bad at trolling.


----------



## Sin (Jul 11, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> I'm bad at trolling.


You're awesome at coloring though 

So it evens out.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 11, 2009)

Okay. Even though Kid in my sig is REALLY poorly colored.


----------



## Sin (Jul 11, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Okay. Even though Kid in my sig is REALLY poorly colored.


I like the whole red overtone.

It works.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 11, 2009)

It's a distraction, so you don't notice the only thing I really wanted to color were the bruises.  Glad it worked.


----------



## Sin (Jul 11, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> It's a distraction, so you don't notice the only thing I really wanted to color were the bruises.  Glad it worked.


I love the eyes


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 11, 2009)

He looks all intense and shit.


----------



## Sin (Jul 11, 2009)

He's like "Lol Gopher you'll be dead in 3 chapters"


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 11, 2009)

Pretty much. "I eat gophers for breakfast".


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 11, 2009)

It is a good colouring TaC. Also, you'll know the troll better for next time.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes. I will learn the way of the troll.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 11, 2009)

So next time someone asks, I expect it to be you to reply with the "manga's been canceled" line


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 11, 2009)

I will do my best.


----------



## tom (Jul 11, 2009)

hey guys, does anybody know when the next chapter's coming out?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 11, 2009)

And she chooses now to be offline 

Or infoprovider is away, Tom, you'll have to wait for her to get back.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 11, 2009)

Soul Eater is canceled. D: I read it on the internets.





































































































Did I do good?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 11, 2009)

Thatta girl, TaC, that's good.


----------



## Memos (Jul 11, 2009)

You did ok, kiddo.

*ruffles TaC's hair*


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 11, 2009)

Yay! I feel so accomplished!


----------



## Sin (Jul 11, 2009)

Way to go TaC =D


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes! I am on my way to being a legit troll!


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 11, 2009)

is 63 out yet?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 11, 2009)

No. Soul Eater was canceled.


----------



## Memos (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 11, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> No. Soul Eater was canceled.



seriously??? that sucks. What happened? I thought it was doing good.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Stock
> 
> Here's a fan-made ending.



That's a fan-made opening.

Here's a fan-made ending.  Stock


----------



## Memos (Jul 11, 2009)

Here's a fan-made colouring: here


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2009)

Here's a fan-made fan.  [Essay]Why Kabuto is likely the 8tails Jinchuuriki


----------



## Memos (Jul 11, 2009)

Here's a sad, misguided, essentially retarded fan-made banana: [DLMURL]http://forums.narutofan.com/member.php?u=52052[/DLMURL]


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 11, 2009)

Not bad for fan made stuff, a bit heavy on the "suggestive" stuff and i'm not sure about what they did with the new characters, pretty open ended for an "ending" though, do they intend to continue with it? They got the art pretty good, they deserve credit for that.  And when did one manga start putting up fan stuff? I can't keep up with all the changes.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2009)

^Around the time they announced the ending, about 3 months ago.



Kusuriuri said:


> Here's a sad, misguided, essentially retarded fan-made banana: [DLMURL]http://forums.narutofan.com/member.php?u=52052[/DLMURL]



Mixed up links ftw?


----------



## Memos (Jul 11, 2009)

Tracespeck said:


> Not bad for fan made stuff, a bit heavy on the "suggestive" stuff and i'm not sure about what they did with the new characters, pretty open ended for an "ending" though, do they intend to continue with it? They got the art pretty good, they deserve credit for that.  And when did one manga start putting up fan stuff? I can't keep up with all the changes.



Leave the jokes to us, kid. Enjoy your shitty manga and appreciate the hard work some of us decided to put into it.


----------



## Memos (Jul 11, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^Around the time they announced the ending, about 3 months ago.
> 
> Mixed up links ftw?



Fan-made fuck-up: Hotfile


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm sure he meant Basquash!


----------



## Sin (Jul 11, 2009)

Tracespeck said:


> Not bad for fan made stuff, a bit heavy on the "suggestive" stuff and i'm not sure about what they did with the new characters, pretty open ended for an "ending" though, do they intend to continue with it? They got the art pretty good, they deserve credit for that.  And when did one manga start putting up fan stuff? I can't keep up with all the changes.


I hope you're joking.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 12, 2009)

Tracespeck said:


> Not bad for fan made stuff, a bit heavy on the "suggestive" stuff and i'm not sure about what they did with the new characters, pretty open ended for an "ending" though, do they intend to continue with it? They got the art pretty good, they deserve credit for that.  And when did one manga start putting up fan stuff? I can't keep up with all the changes.



Nani?!?!?!  Umm..............yeeeeeaaaaaaaaa....


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 12, 2009)

TaC, words can't describe how proud we are of you


----------



## spesh (Jul 12, 2009)

Tracespeck said:


> Not bad for fan made stuff, a bit heavy on the "suggestive" stuff and i'm not sure about what they did with the new characters, pretty open ended for an "ending" though, do they intend to continue with it? They got the art pretty good, they deserve credit for that.  And when did one manga start putting up fan stuff? I can't keep up with all the changes.





.......wait, are you for reals?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 12, 2009)

lol, he trolled you people


So, anyone has slightest idea on what the fuck is coming out of his sleeve?

//HbS


----------



## RivFader (Jul 12, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> lol, he trolled you people
> 
> 
> So, anyone has slightest idea on what the fuck is coming out of his sleeve?
> ...



Fallen Angel dogfight sensing I?


----------



## white star (Jul 12, 2009)

hay everybody soul eater is one of the best mangas


----------



## blueblip (Jul 12, 2009)

^You sirrah, speak truthies. Much many truthies.

The stuff on his sleeves will be the plot device that will get Maka her angel-type wings.


----------



## Noah (Jul 12, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> lol, he trolled you people
> 
> 
> So, anyone has slightest idea on what the fuck is coming out of his sleeve?
> ...



I'm 148.3% certain that it is actually sentient taco sauce.


----------



## white star (Jul 12, 2009)

so you don't say


----------



## spaZ (Jul 12, 2009)

white star said:


> so you don't say



Don't come in here and start spamming....


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 12, 2009)

I feel so AWESOME. Trolling is fun. 

Taco sauce would be good.

Maybe it's coming from his behind, and it's actually just really bad gas.


----------



## Kek (Jul 12, 2009)

Its Magic.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 12, 2009)

Finally watched episodes 43-44. Death the kid is really distracted by symmetry.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 12, 2009)

Magic beans?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 13, 2009)

You eat boiled magic beans and then you fart magic? wtf

//HbS


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah. It's really cool. I've seen it happen.


----------



## white star (Jul 13, 2009)

I have never seen it but sound cool.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jul 13, 2009)

He might be that big Chain-Chomp lookin' thing that Noah killed MrMosquito with, given human shape.  The magic lines look similar.


----------



## spesh (Jul 14, 2009)

black floaty blood with squiggles of doom


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 15, 2009)

I like how this chapter reminded us that Maka is still young, little, cute, childish loli.

//HbS


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> I like how this chapter reminded us that Maka is still young, little, *cute*, childish *loli*.
> 
> //HbS



It did?

You just opened up Pandora's Box in this thread


----------



## Kek (Jul 15, 2009)

Maka? loli?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 15, 2009)

Mider T said:


> It did?
> 
> You just opened up Pandora's Box in this thread


Yes it did  and that was my plan

//HbS


----------



## Otori (Jul 19, 2009)

I need to catch up with this manga 
So far I think Noah is a BAMF


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 19, 2009)

How dare you call Noah a bitch-ass-male/female.


----------



## Noah (Jul 19, 2009)

Or a Busted-Ass Monkey Fart!


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 19, 2009)

I only saw the first 2 episodes ... where can I see the rest ( youtube doesn't have any early episodes).


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2009)

^animeseed.com


----------



## Otori (Jul 20, 2009)

wow, you guys are inventive. more like badass friend 
goddamnit now I have to wait a month for some more shibu-kids squad


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jul 20, 2009)

Does anyone else not like Black☆Star's new outfit?? I think his old one looks way better, but eh, maybe its just me. His new outfit screams Samurai to me, while his old outfit screamed Ninja.



Otori said:


> wow, you guys are inventive. more like badass friend
> goddamnit now I have to wait a month for some more *shibu-kids squad*



Sportai.


----------



## korpus (Jul 20, 2009)

Nah, I like his new one better, and considering he's going to master the sword going with a more Samurai-oriented outfit is kinda understandable.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 20, 2009)

His new outfit makes him look so badass, no one will want to fuck with him after wearing it hahaha.


----------



## Otori (Jul 20, 2009)

Killer Bee said:


> Sportai.



I know 

His new outfit is pretty pimp. Makes all the girl's hearts flutter.


----------



## blue♥ (Jul 20, 2009)

His outfit is pretty badass. It also proves that he has grown some and will not take the path of a demon. As shown with the Nakatsukasa purpose, he is taking a road similar to that of a samurai, a "true warrior" but he still has the skills and knowledge of a ninja. 

I used to see him as a nuisance, especially how the anime depicted him, but after reading the manga, he has really grown on me. I love him so much! 

*Spartoi*.


----------



## Sin (Jul 20, 2009)

People dissing Noah and Black Star?

I will not allow this


----------



## blue♥ (Jul 21, 2009)

While I know this is several months late (I just recently caught up in the manga), I have a speculation to make about chapter 54. When Kid managed to connect one of the lines of Sanzu, we see at the beginning of the chapter a few panels of Shinigami-sama and Spirit, where apparently Shinigami-sama "lurched" or something. I'm thinking that the more powerful Kid gets, then the shorting Shinigami-sama's time is. If Kid connects all of his lines of Sanzu, then perhaps Shinigami-sama will "die." I mean, he had a son, who is a shinigami. Meaning eventually Kid will take the position of Death, THE Shinigami.

Does that seem plausible?


----------



## Memos (Jul 21, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> While I know this is several months late (I just recently caught up in the manga), I have a speculation to make about chapter 54. When Kid managed to connect one of the lines of Sanzu, we see at the beginning of the chapter a few panels of Shinigami-sama and Spirit, where apparently Shinigami-sama "lurched" or something. I'm thinking that the more powerful Kid gets, then the shorting Shinigami-sama's time is. If Kid connects all of his lines of Sanzu, then perhaps Shinigami-sama will "die." I mean, he had a son, who is a shinigami. Meaning eventually Kid will take the position of Death, THE Shinigami.
> 
> Does that seem plausible?



Yeah, that's been mentioned by a few people, so it's fairly plausible and likely.


----------



## blue♥ (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay. It just occurred to me as my mind wandered.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 21, 2009)

_Shinigmi. There always are two. Father, and son. When one is capable of becoming the father, he does so by eliminating the other_.

Damn, I messed up the "Always two Siths" quote

//HbS


----------



## blue♥ (Jul 21, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> _Shinigmi. There always are two. Father, and son. When one is capable of becoming the father, he does so by eliminating the other_.
> 
> Damn, I messed up the "Always two Siths" quote
> 
> //HbS



Where's that from?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 21, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> Where's that from?



seriously now?


----------



## blue♥ (Jul 21, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> seriously now?



Seriously now. Kthnksbai.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 21, 2009)

**


----------



## Sin (Jul 21, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> Seriously now. Kthnksbai.


You don't know what the Sith are or what they're from?

Have you lived in a cave for the past 32 years?


----------



## blue♥ (Jul 21, 2009)

*wiki's Sith*

Well excuse me for not watching Star Wars nor ever wanting to. I assumed it was a reference from Soul Eater considering this is the SE thread. 

People have asked me if I have lived in a cave on several occasions, so I've come to accept that fact. Although I haven't lived for 32 years yet.


----------



## Sin (Jul 21, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> Well excuse me for not watching Star Wars nor ever wanting to.



Get out.

I'm half joking <_<


----------



## Felix (Jul 21, 2009)

Sin said:


> Get out.
> 
> I'm half joking <_<



I'm not though
People actually avoid any type of contact with Star Wars?
Preposterous !!!


----------



## Sin (Jul 21, 2009)

Even if you didn't like Star Wars, why would you ever say that outloud.


----------



## blue♥ (Jul 21, 2009)

I didn't say I avoid watching it. The most I've seen of Star Wars was the animation "Clone Wars" when it came on Cartoon Network, and that was a long time ago. I've never been interested in it. And I have no reason to be now. Case and point.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jul 21, 2009)

Killer Bee said:


> Does anyone else not like Black☆Star's new outfit?? I think his old one looks way better, but eh, maybe its just me. His new outfit screams Samurai to me, while his old outfit screamed Ninja.



I like it.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 21, 2009)

spaZ said:


> His new outfit makes him look so badass, no one will want to fuck with him after wearing it hahaha.



The ladies might like to fuck with him.


----------



## Sin (Jul 21, 2009)

TaC making a dirty joke?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 21, 2009)

It isn't a very good dirty joke.  It lack subtlety and finesse.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 22, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> The ladies might like to fuck with him.


They might or rather they might not.


blueangel326 said:


> *wiki's Sith*
> 
> Well excuse me for not watching Star Wars nor ever wanting to.


Oh my fucking God. I wonder if anybody negged him 

//hbS


----------



## blue♥ (Jul 22, 2009)

Should it matter considering this is the Soul Eater thread and I'm not posting in a Star Wars fan thread?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, it matters


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 22, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> Should it matter considering this is the Soul Eater thread and I'm not posting in a Star Wars fan thread?


Yeah, since Star Wars are intereverything.

Back on Soul Eater.

What the fuck (B*S)

//HbS


----------



## Kek (Jul 22, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah, since Star Wars are intereverything.
> 
> Back on Soul Eater.
> 
> ...



cosplay.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 22, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah, since Star Wars are intereverything.
> 
> Back on Soul Eater.
> 
> ...



That's cruel


----------



## spaZ (Jul 22, 2009)

Thats some terrible cosplaying.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 22, 2009)

Kek said:


> cosplay.


And there is a trap in your signature.


RivFader said:


> That's cruel


But they can fire a laser that destroys planets and shit 

//HbS


----------



## RivFader (Jul 22, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> And there is a trap in your signature.
> 
> But they can fire a laser that destroys planets and shit
> 
> //HbS



That's even more cruel 
Just kidding. Genocide is fun. O_o


----------



## Otori (Jul 23, 2009)

I dont care how possibly witty that title is, it is all kinds of horrible 
The characters are far too pimp for such treatment


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jul 23, 2009)

Death Thy Kid looks nice.


----------



## Kek (Jul 23, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> And there is a trap in your signature.
> 
> But they can fire a laser that destroys planets and shit
> 
> //HbS



Yea...and?


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 23, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah, since Star Wars are intereverything.
> 
> Back on Soul Eater.
> 
> ...



 




WHat the fuck is my Black Star wearing?!?!


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 23, 2009)

MasterChick said:


> WHat the fuck is my Black Star wearing?!?!



A dress made out of a table cloth.  What?  Like _you've_ never made one.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2009)

I heard Burakku Suta


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 23, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah, since Star Wars are intereverything.
> 
> Back on Soul Eater.
> 
> ...



oh bro its not for insult but thats a really bad Kid and Black Star cosplay  I hope there not gonna be something like that of Tsubaki and Soul


----------



## Corran (Jul 24, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> Back on Soul Eater.
> 
> What the fuck (B*S)
> 
> //HbS



Why is this horrible looking Black Star wearing a dress? 


Dunno if its been asked before but is there a before and after image for Soul's weapon form?


----------



## blue♥ (Jul 24, 2009)

Corran said:


> Why is this horrible looking Black Star wearing a dress?
> 
> 
> Dunno if its been asked before but is there a before and after image for Soul's weapon form?


I've decided to ignore that atrocity of a cosplay.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, it got longer and curvier. I wonder what hope when Tsubaki becomes a Death Scythe that it won't become simply longer in appearance.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 24, 2009)

And there is a fancy-pants little design to it. That looks like a gear?


----------



## Okkervil River (Jul 24, 2009)

Killer Bee said:


> Yes, it got longer and curvier. I wonder what hope when Tsubaki becomes a Death Scythe that it won't become simply longer in appearance.



Her hilt will get tricked out or something.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 24, 2009)

Killer Bee said:


> Yes, it got longer and curvier. I wonder what hope when Tsubaki becomes a Death Scythe that it won't become simply longer in appearance.



Well I hope that his Blade form become something really really really great


----------



## spaZ (Jul 24, 2009)

Souls new blade looks way more badass now to, can't wait to see those two fight.


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 24, 2009)

when tsubaki becomes a death scythe the only change will be her bigger boobs.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 24, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> when tsubaki becomes a death scythe the only change will be her bigger boobs.



hahaha that could be good


----------



## korpus (Jul 24, 2009)

blazingshadow said:


> when tsubaki becomes a death scythe the only change will be her bigger boobs.



They are already perfect


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 25, 2009)

I vote for less censorship.

Also, what the hell Black*Star?! You've seen Tsubaki naked like 1000 times, and you didn't do anything! IT'S YOUR ONLY CHANCE TO SCORE!

//HbS


----------



## Unknown (Jul 25, 2009)

I see Tsubaki becoming a Death Sytche after eating Angela's soul.
But isn't Tsubaki's family a experiment of Arachne about Demon weapon?
Maybe that's why she has ability similar to those of the Death Sytche, like transforming herslef into different type of weapons since the begining.


----------



## Kek (Jul 25, 2009)

^ What? I don't remember hearing about that.


----------



## blue♥ (Jul 25, 2009)

Kek said:


> ^ What? I don't remember hearing about that.


It is mentioned that centuries ago Arachne tried creating her own demon tools by fusing a human soul into a weapon, and she succeeded. Tsubaki is technically called a demon tool, Black*Star a demon tool technician. So it can be assumed that Tsubaki's family are descendants of one of these demon tools that Arachne forged.

If I could remember where it was mentioned, I'd post the page, but I don't remember. I caught up to the manga from beginning to present in one week, so it's all blurred into one gigantic chapter.


----------



## Kek (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh yeah, I remember when she said that.


----------



## gambrick (Jul 26, 2009)

Unknown said:


> I see Tsubaki becoming a Death Sytche after eating Angela's soul.
> But isn't Tsubaki's family a experiment of Arachne about Demon weapon?
> Maybe that's why she has ability similar to those of the Death Sytche, like transforming herslef into different type of weapons since the begining.



Yeah, I do think you are right in that Tsubaki's family was one of the original experiments done by Arachne. It may explain why her entire family is of weapons. However, she is able to transform into different weapons not because she is a demon weapon, but because she inherited the entirety of her family's weapon heritage. Something her brother envied her for. 

I find the small changes in Soul's weapon form to be great. I can only imagine what Spirit looked like prior to becoming a DeathScythe. I mean, look at him. You can't get more plain than that.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jul 26, 2009)

Actually now that we know what effects the Witch Soul has on a weapon that makes it a deathscythe grade weapon a nagging question has been bothering me.

Consuming a witch gives the deathscythe advanced wavelength control, and access potentially to magic.  From what I've seen in a deep state of soul resonance the weapon's and meister's souls are basically full-access, and commonly the power of the meister flows into the weapon and is amplified by it.  So then, if a witch was a meister, wouldn't resonating with a weapon allow the weapon to use and amplify the witch's powers?

Why doesn't Jacqueline totally bust ass with Kim as her meister?  Shouldn't she become a temporary deathscythe every time they fight together?  She's got unfettered access to a Witch Soul.  Even without the other 99 souls worth of padding I'd expect a powerhouse.
If Angela follows the path of Shibusen, or from whatever opportunity partners with Tsubaki in battle, I would expect the same of her weapon.  Weapons resonating with witches aught to be at least a step short of the real thing.

But from the looks of things that's not quite how it happens.  I'm bothered.  Does anyone see something I missed?


----------



## Goodfellow (Jul 27, 2009)

IDGabrielHM said:


> Actually now that we know what effects the Witch Soul has on a weapon that makes it a deathscythe grade weapon a nagging question has been bothering me.
> 
> Consuming a witch gives the deathscythe advanced wavelength control, and access potentially to magic.  From what I've seen in a deep state of soul resonance the weapon's and meister's souls are basically full-access, and commonly the power of the meister flows into the weapon and is amplified by it.  So then, if a witch was a meister, wouldn't resonating with a weapon allow the weapon to use and amplify the witch's powers?
> 
> ...



Well, I guess there's a few possible explanations. For instance, Jacqueline's soul control just isn't good enough to channel Kim. Or perhaps Jacquiline can't channel witch powers at all without being a Death Scythe, as its flat out impossible. Or perhaps they just haven't done so yet, because so far Kim has held a low profile, or finally, perhaps Kim just doesn't have any spectacular powers to channel. For all we know her only power is regeneration, and that power we haven't seen or heard enough about to know if it gets stronger when Jacquiline helps to amplify Kim.

Personally I think the last one is most likely. When Jacquiline amplifies Kim's powers, her witch magic _does_ become stronger. Problem is, Kim only dabbles in regeneration, so the power amp isn't very noticeable. Furthermore, its a power that Kim has been hiding so far.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jul 27, 2009)

Honestly I'd say the simplest answer is that the 99 souls are a necessary step in the process of the weapon having access to magic power.


----------



## blue♥ (Jul 27, 2009)

What we've seen so far is that the weapon gets the power up from the meister, and during Soul Resonance, the meister and weapon act as one being, sharing consciences and whatnot. But to say that Jacqueline should be able to use Kim's witch powers seems to be stretching it quite a bit. Weapons reach the death scythe level after CONSUMING a witch's soul. Jacqueline isn't consuming Kim's soul - they are sharing soul wavelengths. IMO, soul wavelengths and magic have different origins and are accessed differently. I think of it like 2 separate body parts, i.e. the eye and the foot - one doesn't have any effect on the other, and different parts of the brain are used for each of them. Makes sense?


----------



## Rokudou Taichō (Jul 27, 2009)

what he ^ said


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah, the 99 soul padding and the subtleties between consuming and resonating with a soul, I can see how one or both of those could make the difference.

It could just be that we have seen the extent of what you DO get out of that kind of partnership already.  Jackie can really pump out the firepower for a looooong time and use pretty high concussive force abilities without wearing down, so maybe that should have been chaulked up to regenerative behavior all along.  Might explain why she dumps out fire like it's no big deal, to her or Kim; power's got to come from somewhere, Tanuki do enjoy their stamina.


----------



## Rokudou Taichō (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't see anybody talking about this, so I'm just gonna say it. I was wondering if yall think the new guy(Gopher) is a demon tool, similar to Tsubaki (being created by Arachne or whatnot). I was only thinking this because the last page  reminded me, and everyone else I'm sure, of this  
I know he's a "Kid Clone" and all but just trying to make speculation.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2009)

We all agreed he was a gopher.


----------



## blue♥ (Jul 29, 2009)

^  Indeed he is a gopher.

I'm thinking something similar to Eibon, in that he uses dark magic. But he could be a demon tool considering there's no sign of his left arm and weapons, in order to change appearance have to at least transform one part of their body.


----------



## Kek (Jul 29, 2009)

Its Magic, you knooow. Can't believe it's not sooooo.


----------



## Death (Jul 29, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> ^  Indeed he is a gopher.
> 
> I'm thinking something similar to Eibon, in that he uses dark magic. But he could be a demon tool considering there's no sign of his left arm and weapons, in order to change appearance have to at least transform one part of their body.



I was thinking dark magic too, but gopher also being the same as Maka.  The way she has that special wave/soul type.  You know, that wing type she has.  That's what i think.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jul 30, 2009)

bs in armor would be interesting


----------



## blue♥ (Jul 30, 2009)

Black*Star shall surpass Kami-sama! He needs no mecha armor to hold him back! BWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2009)

Well that came out of nowhere.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Aug 2, 2009)

Yay SpaZ!


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 2, 2009)

fuck you. I thought that was a new chapter...


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, you should know that it's a monthly release, so not his fault.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 2, 2009)

I hardly remember spaz ever doing new chaps he just does ultra HQ of whatever is recent at the time.

You should know that Wuzzman.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 3, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> fuck you. I thought that was a new chapter...


What can you not read? It says 63 not 64... haha



masterriku said:


> I hardly remember spaz ever doing new chaps he just does ultra HQ of whatever is recent at the time.
> 
> You should know that Wuzzman.



I have been doing the new chapters since the beginning, well chapter 27 was the first chapter of soul eater I put out.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 8, 2009)

How much longer? 

//HbS


----------



## Memos (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe it was cancelled. Who knows....


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2009)

There's been concerns for a while now. I'd hoped nothing would come of it.


----------



## Memos (Aug 8, 2009)

I'd been fearing the worst myself


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 8, 2009)

Is this like a monthly troll or something? Come up with something new guys, please :\


----------



## Noah (Aug 8, 2009)

No, I think it might be serious this time. I remember reading something somewhere.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 8, 2009)

Noah said:


> No, I think it might be serious this time. I remember reading something somewhere.




I'll miss you Soul Eater


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 8, 2009)

we'll save that for any new members shall we. I feel bad for them... no not really though.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 8, 2009)

Fuck, check 2chan. And 7chan. I think they DID cancel it this time! :los

//HbS


----------



## RivFader (Aug 8, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> we'll save that for any new members shall we. I feel bad for them... no not really though.



You have obivously missed the announcement, scroll back some pages.
No


----------



## Kek (Aug 8, 2009)

SE is canceled?


----------



## Memos (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe Ohkubo forgot to draw the the manga again. I remember waiting for chapter 43 for 3 months


----------



## PhantomX (Aug 8, 2009)

*sigh*

If only people weren't dumb, then I wouldn't have have to sit through entire pages of trolling.


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 8, 2009)

OH No  

Soul Eater cancelled again!!   


 

What should we do?!?!


----------



## Kek (Aug 8, 2009)

Guys, this could be for real.


----------



## Otori (Aug 8, 2009)

What's with all the agony I sense in here? 
Don't speak of such trifles.


----------



## Nayrael (Aug 8, 2009)

> *sigh*
> 
> If only people weren't dumb, then I wouldn't have have to sit through entire pages of trolling.



This.
Seriously, whats with this tread? Is this Excalibur worshiping place or something?


----------



## RivFader (Aug 8, 2009)

Nayrael said:


> This.
> Seriously, whats with this tread? Is this Excalibur worshiping place or something?



Do I sense hatred against his majesty?!


----------



## Sin (Aug 8, 2009)

Nayrael said:


> This.
> Seriously, whats with this tread? Is this Excalibur worshiping place or something?


You don't have to post here or read this thread if it annoys you =/

Pretty much all the information you need to get the latest SE is in the first post.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Aug 8, 2009)

I like our thread.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 8, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Do I sense hatred against his majesty?!



Fuck Excalibur. I'll only like him once he does something useful.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 8, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Fuck Excalibur. I'll only like him once he does something useful.



Like going to California? 

Btw: Is it time for that pain-in-the-ass summary from that little chick already?


----------



## Moon (Aug 8, 2009)

But it's canceled. I know it for a fact, because I saw it on this thread.


----------



## Memos (Aug 8, 2009)

I wonder if this would work in any other manga thread or do we have the most clueless newbies on the board.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2009)

Well they have to understand the risk.

I mean, this time, it might really be legit


----------



## gambrick (Aug 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I wonder if this would work in any other manga thread or do we have the most clueless newbies on the board.



That's what I'm wondering.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 8, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Like going to California?
> 
> Btw: Is it time for that pain-in-the-ass summary from that little chick already?



No she gets the magazine the day it comes out the 12th.


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 8, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Like going to California?
> 
> Btw: Is it time for that pain-in-the-ass summary from that little chick already?





spaZ said:


> No she gets the magazine the day it comes out the 12th.


From what I read on her journal, she is in the states, visiting her family. Also, her computer is broken. I think her summary/recap of the new chapter is going to be delayed


----------



## Kek (Aug 8, 2009)

^ Ah man, i really enjoyed her spoilers.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 8, 2009)

Ohh well the raw will probably come out on time anyway this week. Since last week it came out before fma.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 8, 2009)

I just checked some of the official sites for SE, including the Japanese ones, and there's no mention of it being canceled. Besides, as stated before, the chapter comes out the 12th, so if it doesn't make the internet after a week, then you can start worrying. Besides, why would they cancel a top-selling manga? Chill, people.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2009)

But there's no mention it ISN'T canceled, is there?


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 8, 2009)

guys I swear if one day it does in fact get canceled for whatever reason this thread will be in denial for months.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Kek (Aug 8, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> guys I swear if one day it does in fact get canceled for whatever reason this thread will be in denial for months.



SHIT 

I was so going to say that but I thought it was too soon to do so


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2009)

Are you guys doing the monthly "It got canceled" trick again?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 9, 2009)

Well we were until you ruined it 

Only one or two people fell for it anyway.


----------



## Moon (Aug 9, 2009)

It shall continue until absolutely no one checks to see if it is real. 

And on that day it will be true.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Aug 9, 2009)

CANCELED!


----------



## Aeon (Aug 9, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Are you guys doing the monthly "It got canceled" trick again?



Fell for it once before, never again.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Aug 9, 2009)

I fell for it once too.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2009)

Never fell for it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I wonder if this would work in any other manga thread or do we have the most clueless newbies on the board.


Let's put this to a test 


blueangel326 said:


> I just checked some of the official sites for SE, including the Japanese ones, and there's no mention of it being canceled. Besides, as stated before, the chapter comes out the 12th, so if it doesn't make the internet after a week, then you can start worrying. Besides, why would they cancel a top-selling manga? Chill, people.


Die.

//HbS


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 9, 2009)

if she's not around to provide, i'll have good pics available. i just moved to a new place and all of my mags got trashed, so now i don't care about ripping the pages out :B

i hope we'll have more than just a setup for the confrontation of gopher and maka. it'll be nice to see maka get kidnapped as well, then black star saving both kidd and her  monkey boy can join too if he wants


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 9, 2009)

Gopher is sent to kill her, not kidnap her  Anything else, Black Star will come in and save her ass.


----------



## Moon (Aug 9, 2009)

I never fell for it, I joined in the first time 

I predict Asura in this chapter, cause it's unexpected and it seems like a predictable chapter.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 9, 2009)

MasterChick said:


> Gopher is sent to kill her, not kidnap her  Anything else, Black Star will come in and save her ass.



I doubt it she will need black star to help her.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 9, 2009)

Iijyanaika said:


> if she's not around to provide, i'll have good pics available. i just moved to a new place and all of my mags got trashed, so now i don't care about ripping the pages out :B
> 
> i hope we'll have more than just a setup for the confrontation of gopher and maka. it'll *suck *to see maka get kidnapped as well, then black star saving both kidd and her  *Kilik and Harvar can join too if they want*


 fixed.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 9, 2009)

What are the chances that Medusa will somehow join in the fun again? Or do you think she'll be off for a while to make plans for kishin-sama?


----------



## Kek (Aug 9, 2009)

Medusa might be trying to turn Crona into the next Kishin again. Whether that ties into Noah and his gang, I'm not sure. 

But I doubt we'll see her for awhile.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 9, 2009)

maybe we'll have the noa arc for awhile, and the last or secodn to last will be medusa finally making crona a kishin, and we'll have 2 kishins to deal with.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2009)

The spoilers for FMA have shown up so we should get spoilers soon as well


----------



## Kek (Aug 9, 2009)

:WOW

Sweet.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 9, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> The spoilers for FMA have shown up so we should get spoilers soon as well



No... We rarely ever get spoilers early...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 9, 2009)

I hate spoilers ,we got only one chapter per month

you should try to enjoy it to the max


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 9, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I doubt it she will need black star to help her.


Tru, she does have Death Scythe Soul 



blueangel326 said:


> What are the chances that Medusa will somehow join in the fun again? Or do you think she'll be off for a while to make plans for kishin-sama?


I would like to see her again in the manga...but I think ohkubo is gonna focus on Noah and his crew. 



~Aristoteles~ said:


> The spoilers for FMA have shown up so we should get spoilers soon as well


COOL!!! 



spaZ said:


> No... We rarely ever get spoilers early...


Aww... Shot down 
I should already know that


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 10, 2009)

Kek said:


> SHIT
> 
> I was so going to say that but I thought it was too soon to do so



It's is never to soon for the truth. . 
I'm not gonna lie though the fact that this has become a running joke makes me feel like an old member around here.  I think I fell for the very first one. Sin or Spaz said it.

FMA always comes out earlier. It's a good thing I like both.


----------



## Mittens (Aug 10, 2009)

Finally, been waiting all weekend for GanGan to upload the title pages:
Bathhouse OBD Tourny Skank Off: Round 1/A


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2009)

No you haven't.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 10, 2009)

Fluffy!

//HbS


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 10, 2009)

Title pages are always epic win for me in this series.


----------



## Otori (Aug 10, 2009)

Such cute wings :rofl


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 10, 2009)

I prefer the other set of wings


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 10, 2009)

I can imagine

Soul: NOT. COOL.


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 10, 2009)

Yea  "kuuru ja ne na"


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 10, 2009)

Followed by Maka

"Nan desu tte?!"

Soul gets uneasy and they falter in flight, nearly falling. Ah, the bickering duo.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 10, 2009)

Maka : "Gitty up little horsy"
Soul :


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 10, 2009)

Soul: Grr... ANYTHING, _ANGEL._

That angel thing doesn't get old.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 11, 2009)

he looks like that thing sakura has in card captors 



thats not degrading


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 11, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> he looks like that thing sakura has in card captors
> 
> 
> 
> thats not degrading



:ho


----------



## RivFader (Aug 11, 2009)

Sailor Maka will safe the day


----------



## Otori (Aug 11, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> he looks like that thing sakura has in card captors
> 
> 
> 
> thats not degrading



 Poor Soul

I prefer the crazy steel wings myself  
Maka needs to stop reading shoujo...


----------



## spaZ (Aug 11, 2009)

Maka needs to stop being a control freak.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 11, 2009)

Meh, she craves attention. Every teenage girl does. Especially when her father fails at father-normality. :ho

Oh Spirit-kun. pek


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2009)

Liz and Patty don't crave attention.  Neither does Tsubaki.  Maka's just immature.


----------



## Otori (Aug 11, 2009)

Compared to Liz and Patty who were raised on the streets and Tsubaki who is from an elite weapons clan with a crazy dead brother....yeah she is 

Maka is just a normal teen, but I won't hold it against her


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2009)

Kim doesn't crave attention, she's pretty normal, just like her partner.


----------



## Kek (Aug 11, 2009)

^ Well, Kim did have that whole "I'm a witch but isolated from them, and not welcome at Shibusen anymore" thing, atleast until Ox came.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 11, 2009)

Kek said:


> ^ Well, Kim did have that whole "I'm a witch but isolated from them, and not welcome at Shibusen anymore" thing, atleast until Ox came.



Which was expected from her since she is a witch.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 11, 2009)

Maka is about as normal as it comes in this manga. Family and upbringing-wise. She has no hardships, and her only family issue is her womanizing dad, which is pretty harmless. But she does stick out not only for being an overachiever but bratty. Otherwise, we wouldn't have had that chapter when she got upset over Black*Star's over-the-top ego during the Team Resonance training. She's a normal teenager, compared to everyone else known, and she has a normal teenage craving for attention.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2009)

Maka is overachieving? 


Seriously though, Maka sucks.


----------



## Kek (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm neutral to Maka.


----------



## Otori (Aug 11, 2009)

She does study a lot >_> 
I don't see what's wrong with being normal here...apparently it causes suckage though.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 11, 2009)

> Maka is about as normal as it comes in this manga. Family and upbringing-wise. She has no hardships, and her only family issue is her womanizing dad, which is pretty harmless. But she does stick out not only for being an overachiever but bratty. Otherwise, we wouldn't have had that chapter when she got upset over Black*Star's over-the-top ego during the Team Resonance training. She's a normal teenager, compared to everyone else known, and she has a normal teenage craving for attention.



I was please when Black Star bitch slapped the taste out of her mouth. I was worried that it would be a scene where the Manga bitch gets her way in the process castrating the male character but Black Star set her straight.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2009)

Otori said:


> She does study a lot >_>
> I don't see what's wrong with being normal here...apparently it causes suckage though.



She studies yet still is average.
Nothing's wrong with being normal.  Soul's a pretty normal guy and he's cool.  Same with Harvar.  Maka just sucks.


----------



## Otori (Aug 11, 2009)

Mider T said:


> She studies yet still is average.
> Nothing's wrong with being normal.  Soul's a pretty normal guy and he's cool.  Same with Harvar.  Maka just sucks.



eh fair enough  Won't argue with your opinion.
Soul is always a cool guy 
I prefer Kidd, Liz, and Patty anyhow


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 12, 2009)

Tha Maka hate is strong in this thread.

Personally I dont mind her, though I do much prefer Black Star


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 12, 2009)

I, personally, find her character refreshing. (Then again I love just about all the characters and can't name a favorite.) Besides, she and Soul make a pretty badass combo considering everyone else has some special advantage.

**


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 12, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> Tha Maka hate is strong in this thread.
> 
> Personally I dont mind her, though I do much prefer Black Star



I would prefer B*S over Maka as main protanganist. She is annoying and my hatred for her is greater than Raigen currently. She seems to get all these power-ups based on "My momma was special and so am I." bullcrap. B*S's goals seems more impressive than hers is.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 12, 2009)

Wait.

I dont recall Maka ever Having a goal


----------



## Gunners (Aug 12, 2009)

> Wait.
> 
> I dont recall Maka ever Having a goal



I thinking ''Did I miss something'' before reading that. .


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 12, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> Wait.
> 
> I dont recall Maka ever Having a goal



Her goal was to be just like her Mother and become a meister. She stated this somewhere near the beginning of the manga iirc. It just seems "I'm going to surpass God" has more zing to it than "I want to be just like my mother was".


----------



## Kek (Aug 12, 2009)

I think Maka's goal is to get stronger so she can help/protect Soul? And to be like her mom.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm guessing her mom's gonna be a powerful character introduced later on. 

I'm really hoping they mention SOMETHING about Asura in this chapter


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 12, 2009)

Nothing wrong with wanting to be like your parent.
Make hate is unjust, shes a normal girl so of course shes going to be annoying. Your supposed to put up with it 

I hope Harvar gets in on this shit more, he's pretty badass.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah, powerful characters are usually showed later on in the story as the current levels of the Manga isn't high enough for them.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 12, 2009)

cheapoman said:


> Her goal was to be just like her Mother and become a meister. She stated this somewhere near the beginning of the manga iirc. It just seems "I'm going to surpass God" has more zing to it than "I want to be just like my mother was".



Talk about unrealistic dreams


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 12, 2009)

whoa what did i miss? No spoilers yet huh.


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 12, 2009)

Nope...nothing yet... I hope we get something today...


----------



## Sin (Aug 12, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> I'm guessing her mom's gonna be a powerful character introduced later on.
> 
> I'm really hoping they mention SOMETHING about Asura in this chapter


"Did you hear, Australia got blown off the map"
"That silly Asura, yawning again"


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 12, 2009)

cheapoman said:


> I would prefer B*S over Maka as main protanganist. She is annoying and my hatred for her is greater than Raigen currently. She seems to get all these power-ups based on "My momma was special and so am I." bullcrap. B*S's goals seems more impressive than hers is.


I like a normal non-retarded main character.  She just wants to be strong and do well, she's not insane or inane.  Oh boo hoo.  And her powerups are never made into a big deal like the others.  She just wins.  Function over form.  In such an aesthetics heavy manga, the contrast makes her even better. 

And I ain't even a lolipedofiend.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 12, 2009)

More spoilers less Maka discussion.

//HbS


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 12, 2009)

I like Maka D:

Anyway, I hope we get more Stein in this chapter.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 12, 2009)

cheapoman said:


> She seems to get all these *power-ups based on "My momma was special and so am I."* bullcrap.



Kid -> Son of a *GOD OF DEATH*
Black Star -> Lone survivor of *Clan BADASS* with his dad being *One BADASS friend*

you my friend is quite intelligent I dear say.


----------



## Olgiebear (Aug 12, 2009)

Still no Raw for 64?
Dammit. 
Ah, I just hope it comes out soon.


----------



## Kek (Aug 12, 2009)

Can't wait to see Gopher work his magic to please Noah.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 12, 2009)

Should of been out by now but looks like theres a shortage on raw providers lately.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 12, 2009)

Maka haters just fuss because she shit all over the accusations of being the most useless and weak character when she rapestomped Arachne, on her own turf no less.


Far as I'm concerned, even without Soul being a deathscythe she earned her place as one of the 3 leads, in spades, after pulling that stunt.


----------



## Sin (Aug 12, 2009)

I hope Gopher wins.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 12, 2009)

i was wondering where you were sin


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 12, 2009)

A Summary of the new chapter...and it's not from that Chick...someone else on LiveJournal 
[IMG=I (and the franchise) approve ^/_\^]http://fc09.deviantart.com/fs47/i/2009/224/8/6/_Comm__NH___TS___Unstable_by_JakeNova.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And as expected of Maka, screws things up.


----------



## Sin (Aug 13, 2009)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And as expected of Maka, screws things up.


Perfect summary.

No more posts needed.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 13, 2009)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And as expected of Maka, screws things up.


Why am I not surprised


----------



## spaZ (Aug 13, 2009)

What a fucking little brat.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 13, 2009)

No Kid? Ohkubo, I'm disappointed


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 13, 2009)

I know...no kid ...and I was expecting Maka to be a brat this chapter...but at least she got her act together in the end...


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 13, 2009)

MasterChick said:


> I know...no kid ...and I was expecting Maka to be a brat this chapter...but at least she got her act together in the end...


And you know, I was actually hoping that whole "Angel" thing was just a brief phase in the previous chapter but now apparently it's making her even more unlikable, if that's even possible, Maka haters are gonna have a field day with this chapter


----------



## Kek (Aug 13, 2009)

Not much happened. :/


----------



## spaZ (Aug 13, 2009)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> And you know, I was actually hoping that whole "Angel" thing was just a brief phase in the previous chapter but now apparently it's making her even more unlikable, if that's even possible, Maka haters are gonna have a field day with this chapter


Shes just being cocky and shit and that phase is pretty much over because she knows she was fucking shit up.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, at least people call Maka on her shit. :3


----------



## Otori (Aug 13, 2009)

Ugh, no Kid, not excited now.
But I like that Soul was keepin it real and brought her back to reality.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2009)

One thing you can count of for Maka though, is her consistency.  Whenever she shows just a glimmer of hope for not being so unpopular at the end of an arc, she manages to mess shit up for herself entirely.  Always.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 13, 2009)

Mider T said:


> One thing you can count of for Maka though, is her consistency.  Whenever she shows just a glimmer of hope for not being so unpopular at the end of an arc, she manages to mess shit up for herself entirely.  Always.



Just like how she messed up with killing Arcane. LMFAO


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 13, 2009)

"Awesome wings of doom."


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Aug 13, 2009)

I want awesome wings of doom.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 13, 2009)

So I'm not the only one who finds Maka annoying?  Good deal.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 13, 2009)

Awesome wings of doom ftw


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 13, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Awesome wings of doom ftw


For her protection?


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 13, 2009)

For Soul's protection.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 13, 2009)

What a dumb loli bitch. Something going smoothly? Let's fuck shit up!

//HbS


----------



## Gunners (Aug 13, 2009)

> So I'm not the only one who finds Maka annoying? Good deal.


No you're not, I despise the character. She's like Sakura only Blackstar is manly and beats her in place.

The dad spoiled her too much. To this day he puts up with her shit, he needs to give her one stiff back hand and tell her the belt will be next if she keeps her rudeness up. Self centred characters.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 13, 2009)

Recca said:


> No you're not, I despise the character. She's like Sakura only *Blackstar *is manly and beats her in place.
> 
> The dad spoiled her too much. To this day he puts up with her shit, he needs to give her one stiff back hand and tell her the belt will be next if she keeps her *rudeness *up. *Self centred characters.*


  Oh shi- you're serious.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 13, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> For Soul's protection.



You scored 100 points, sir


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 13, 2009)

Basically of the Big 3 all have really annoying traits but Maka's are the least annoying. Unfortunately the other 2 make up for the extra annoying by having extra badass scenes. Maka gets some badass scenes but nothing which makes makes me go ooh la la. The only aspect of her in which she makes everyone else looks like chumps is basically a support ability irrespective of how useful it is and support characters aren't all that interesting. 

Anyway I'm fine with Maka because her silliness only lasts a chapter or two each time we don't see her weeping her eyes out every second chapter or have her only dialogue be crying out the name of one of the males


----------



## Felix (Aug 13, 2009)

Recca said:


> No you're not, I despise the character. She's like Sakura only Blackstar is manly and beats her in place.
> 
> The dad spoiled her too much. To this day he puts up with her shit, he needs to give her one stiff back hand and tell her the belt will be next if she keeps her rudeness up. Self centred characters.



I can't believe this. The idiocy levels are over 100%


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah, I don't mind Maka.


----------



## Aldric (Aug 13, 2009)

What the fuck is wrong with you people


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Aug 13, 2009)

Recca said:


> She's like Sakura only Blackstar is manly and beats her in place.



This is the shittiest comparison ever.


----------



## Cold (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't really get the hate towards Maka, but I can understand liking Black Star or Kid more.

However, when Maka's insane, she's instantly my favorite.  Well, perhaps she's second only to Kid when he's serious and is using Brew.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 13, 2009)

I like Maka the way she is something different from usual main characters.


----------



## Otori (Aug 13, 2009)

Again with the Maka hate 
You know I would ignore it if it wasn't so blatantly personal, as if the 2D character came out and offended you. Blame the mangaka if you have so much beef...
She'll probably grow out of these annoyances anyways.


----------



## Aldric (Aug 13, 2009)

There's probably something like 15 Soul Eater characters I like better than Maka, but the RAGE she seems to provoke among the fanbase is nothing short of hysterical

GRRRRRRRR MAKA

SHES COMICALLY IGNORING HER FATHER AGAIN UNFORGIVABLE WHERES MY RITALIN HUFF HUFF CANT BREATHE NEED TO CALM DOWN


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 13, 2009)

I bet all of your reps ever that 75% of Maka hate at the very least would vanish if/when she had/s C-cups or larger.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 13, 2009)

You fool. Ofcourse. not in my case, though. No matter what the boob size is, if someone is annoying me then this person is going to be disliked by me

//HbS


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Aug 13, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> I bet all of your reps ever that *100%* of Maka hate at the very least would vanish if/when she had/s C-cups or larger.



fixed it for ya


----------



## Gunners (Aug 13, 2009)

> Oh shi- you're serious.


I never said Blackstar wasn't self centred or rude. It just meshes with his character. 

A self centred rude brat> A self centred rude bitch. 



			
				Felix said:
			
		

> I can't believe this. The idiocy levels are over 100%


Shove a stick up your ass.


----------



## taboo (Aug 13, 2009)

how can you guys like that little fucktard black star anyway



YOHOHO SUCK MY DICK


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 13, 2009)

...Am I interrupting something?

Also I usually hate most female characters but Maka I like. I don't know why she is so hated. On the other hand, I don't really like Death the Kidd. I don't know why he's so loved.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 13, 2009)

If we were to see Maka grow up, then we wouldn't see much of her flaws as we usually do. She's a teenage girl, and we all know how bitchy and PMS-y teenage girls are. I'm one - I damn well know.

At least her flaws don't majorly cripple her or keep her from doing her duties most of the time. She snaps out of it faster than Black*Star from his over-the-top ego and Kid from his OCDness. She's a girl. It's her character. Deal with it.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok, fellas.  Try this.  Just try it.  Try imagining yourself a level headed 'normal' girl with big shoes you aspire to fill and doing a decent job of it.  You work well with your partner, you often know the right answer to questions/problems, and you're able to think level headed in dangerous situations.  Now, you have to work with someone who for all intents and purposes is 'perfect', yet drops at the oddest quirk and a guy who always thinks he is right, and while he often has the right idea, has the worst way of getting to it.  Now add on the fact that all of the adults seem to have just accepted these aspects of said people while you try to hold yourself up to a decent standard.  And you're 14...hormones.  

Tell me how bitchy would you be?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2009)

Why is she bitchy?  She hasn't even hit puberty yet. (lol late bloomer)


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 13, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Why is she bitchy?  She hasn't even hit puberty yet. (lol late bloomer)


(wtb Maka-chop smiley)  But it was funny.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey what do you guys think of this?


----------



## Moon (Aug 13, 2009)

Recca said:


> Shove a stick up your ass.



True debate! 

There is nothing wrong with Maka (or at least nothing that makes her comparable to Sakura from what I recall of Naruto) She has actually been the strongest character out of the three quite a few times now meaning she is useful. (Initial black blood madness, piano Soul, technically first to hit Death Scythe though she still isn't a candle to Black Star's latest)

Saw someone post earlier that all her powers come from her mother... Have you even read this series? All her powers come from the black blood and just basic growth/intelligence. This is also why she never seems to be as awesome as Kidd or B*S. Kidd is supposed to be beyond their levels, he is probably weak if you proportionate him being a Shinigami. Black Star just constantly trains and has an undeniably better weapon. 

She is bratty because that is just her character, I don't see anyone bashing Kidd on having OCD. Sure OCD is more entertaining than being a brat but still, it's their character. If you look you see that Maka is probably one of the more popular kids at Shibushin and that she hasn't really had much hardship in her life aside from her parent's divorce. Black Star lost all his family to the same people he is supposed to befriend and Kidd has the weight of humanity on his shoulders promised to him. Maka is more human and has more humanistic issues than the other two. If being bratty is the outcome of that then so be it, at least she isn't another stereotypical girly-girl or tomboy.  

Not sure if I like chapter until I see Gopher in action.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 13, 2009)

Mider T said:


> url=http://community.livejournal.com/shibusen/492971.html]Hey what do you guys think of this?[/url]


I think it's a fail attempt at posting a url link.


----------



## Moon (Aug 13, 2009)

Mider T said:


> url=http://community.livejournal.com/shibusen/492971.html]Hey what do you guys think of this?[/url]



Judging by the way Kidd looks and the scene of SteinxSpirit I don't think I want. 

Not that I actually watched much of the anime after I heard the reviews from y'all. Didn't want to ruin my Soul Eater with friendship attacks and uncool Asura.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 13, 2009)

How do you fail at posting a ulr link just post the link and it works lmfao. 

DOWNLOAD


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> I think it's a fail attempt at posting a url link.



FFFFFFFFFFFFF

Chrome does she to eliminate the next character when you try to post for some reason and I forgot to back and correct it.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 13, 2009)

> There is nothing wrong with Maka (or at least nothing that makes her comparable to Sakura from what I recall of Naruto) She has actually been the strongest character out of the three quite a few times now meaning she is useful. (Initial black blood madness, piano Soul, technically first to hit Death Scythe though she still isn't a candle to Black Star's latest)


Calling her like Sakura was taking it a bit too far. She is big enough to accept her faults and is not deluded enough to believe she is better than people superior to her. Her relative strength has nothing to do with me liking or disliking the character I just don't like her.



> She is bratty because that is just her character, I don't see anyone bashing Kidd on having OCD. Sure OCD is more entertaining than being a brat but still, it's their character.


You realise that these are the various reasons why somebody will like or dislike a character. That's just how it rolls. I know being bratty is just her character trait, it's why I dislike the character. 



> If you look you see that Maka is probably one of the more popular kids at Shibushin and that she hasn't really had much hardship in her life aside from her parent's divorce. Black Star lost all his family to the same people he is supposed to befriend and Kidd has the weight of humanity on his shoulders promised to him. Maka is more human and has more humanistic issues than the other two. If being bratty is the outcome of that then so be it, at least she isn't another stereotypical girly-girl or tomboy.


Yes she creates a balance in the story and I wouldn't want her replaced with an Orihime type female. I recognise her value to the story I just don't like the character.


----------



## Kek (Aug 13, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> I bet all of your reps ever that 75% of Maka hate at the very least would vanish if/when she had/s C-cups or larger.



ALL my reps? 

But seriously, at the very least it would give haters one less reason to hate her.


----------



## Moon (Aug 13, 2009)

It's fine if you don't like the character, I'm just talking to those who are needlessly flaming her every chance they get. 

Maka isn't on my top 10 favorite character list or this series but that is more because Soul Eater has constantly good characters in it.


----------



## Kek (Aug 13, 2009)

For me, I only love a few charaters (Crona/Ragnarok, Kim, Ox, Harvar, Free/Eruka/Mizune)

The rest I rate a 3.5, I like everyone in SE. The only character I would possibly dislike is Medusa, only because she's such a fucking amazing villain.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 13, 2009)

Wait, there are people who hate Maka because of her small bust-size? 

So is every main female character in every anime/manga ever supposed to have double D's in order to be popular? Wow. Humanity is falling much faster than I predicted.


----------



## Kek (Aug 13, 2009)

^ No I don't think many find that a reason to hate her, they hate her for more legitamite reasons. Her bust size is just something they use to make fun of her. 

Or some really don't like flat chests.


----------



## taboo (Aug 13, 2009)

i like chrona/ragnarok and justin the best


: justin is just undercover, right?????


----------



## Moon (Aug 13, 2009)

Never hear anyone bashing Crona, maybe if Maka was nonsexual as well...


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2009)

And boring pantsu.  REALLY boring pantsu.

ITT: Maka discussion.


----------



## Kek (Aug 13, 2009)

Moon said:


> Never hear anyone bashing Crona, maybe if Maka was nonsexual as well...



It may be because Crona doesn't have as large a fanbase as some of the more bashed characters. 

Or Crona's just perfect.  *is shot*


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow. Can't we all get along? Free cookies for everyone if we can.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 13, 2009)

Maka hate is no different from any other fictional character hate. Take Sasuke for example, he get bashed a ton, as does Naruto and Sakura. If you don't like the character you don't like the character. Bashing just comes with it. Hell, I used to bash Sasuke.

That being said I like Maka despite her bitchyness. She may not be my favorite character in the manga, but I don't really hate her.


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 13, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Wow. Can't we all get along? Free cookies for everyone if we can.



Lighting your cigarette like Stein and Spirit are doing seems incredibly gay


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2009)

Yulwei said:


> Lighting your cigarette like Stein and Spirit are doing seems incredibly gay



I said something eerily similar in the anime thread


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Aug 13, 2009)

It is also, in slang terms, referred to as "butt fucking".


----------



## Kek (Aug 13, 2009)

I wonder if they talk in low seductiv voices before they light their ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Aug 13, 2009)

I hope bet they do.


----------



## Otori (Aug 13, 2009)

Damn why is Kid some sort of horrible bishie :S
Dammit Bones


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 13, 2009)

what do you think ,guys?which is the better anime SE(without fillers)or FMA:B?

I enjoyed SE anime more,FMA pace is wasting alot of its potential


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2009)

^Are you joking?


----------



## Cold (Aug 13, 2009)

Yulwei said:


> Lighting your cigarette like Stein and Spirit are doing seems incredibly gay



This.


*Spoiler*: __ 



As soon as I saw it I immediately thought about Rock and Revy from Black Lagoon 




That type of thing has a romantic vibe to it, almost like it's a kiss.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 13, 2009)

@mider T
I said *enjoyed*
both are great
however the pace for FMA is affecting the impact of the events for me

I get that as you enjoy FMA:B more and that it's laughable to compare SE to FMA,right


----------



## taboo (Aug 13, 2009)

i'm betting the cigarette thing is just marie and sniper girl fantisizing or something

it's too OOC to be real


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @mider T
> I said *enjoyed*
> both are great
> however the pace for FMA is affecting the impact of the events for me
> ...



Wtf?   All I asked is "Are you joking?"  You let your imagination run wild. lol.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 13, 2009)

well,dude

you sounded like you were objecting


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2009)

I didn't know it was possible to hear the accentuating in posts, I guess not by the way you did it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 13, 2009)

ok .........

btw you couldn't respond 
so you just said, are you joking for no reason,mmm ok


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2009)

Is the chapter out yet?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah.

//HbS


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> btw you couldn't respond
> so you just said, are you joking for no reason,mmm ok



You lost me.


----------



## Kek (Aug 13, 2009)

Mider T said:


> You lost me.



He's saying you didn't answer the question.

And because you didn't explain your motive for saying "Are you joking?" he's saying you said it for no reason. 

I think.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 13, 2009)

as KeK said 

unless Mider T means that I lost him by not understanding what he meant by saying(are you joking)


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2009)

What question are you talking about?  And what do you mean "What did I mean?" all I asked was "Are you Joking"  You can't get over the fact that there's no secret meaning behind it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 13, 2009)

Kek said:


> He's saying you didn't answer the question.
> 
> .



what I really meant ,that he wasn't able to answer

anyway cool story MiderT,very funny I guess

let's get over it

ontopic:I can't wait for the new chapter


----------



## Kyo. (Aug 13, 2009)

awesome, maka is a bitch and no black star.

dammit.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what I really meant ,that he wasn't able to answer
> 
> anyway cool story MiderT,very funny I guess
> 
> ...



But question are you talking about?  If you're talking about what I meant by that I already told you "exactly what I said"


----------



## Olgiebear (Aug 13, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> I bet all of your reps ever that 75% of Maka hate at the very least would vanish if/when she had/s C-cups or larger.






Still annoying?
All the hate vanished? 

Srsly. Maka is what...13/14?
People are ripping on her for being childish/annoying and caring about being an angel and shit.
A 14 year old girl fantasizing and wanting to be an angel? MADNESSSS!!! UNIMAGINABLE!
A lot of crap is going on with her life.
Problems with dad.
Mom is who knows where.
Partner is a death scythe. Who knows how she really feels about that.
One of her friends are kidnapped and she has no idea what's happening to him.
Etc, etc.
I think that for a girl Maka's age, her reaction to being called an angel is pretty realistic. 

Why can't we love characters instead of bashing them? It amuses me how people are always more willing to bash rather than love and pimp out their own characters.

Dang...had an angry rant just now. So frustrated with the lateness of the RAWS but there's nothing to be done bout that.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 13, 2009)

Won't even get a scan out for a couple of days after the raws been out either since cnet has stopped translating for some reason.


----------



## Kek (Aug 13, 2009)

SE trans canceled?


----------



## Olgiebear (Aug 13, 2009)

Recca said:


> No you're not, I despise the character. She's like Sakura only Blackstar is manly and beats her in place.
> 
> The dad spoiled her too much. To this day he puts up with her shit, he needs to give her one stiff back hand and tell her the belt will be next if she keeps her rudeness up. Self centred characters.





Recca said:


> I never said Blackstar wasn't self centred or rude. It just meshes with his character.
> 
> A self centred rude brat> A self centred rude bitch.





Recca said:


> Calling her like Sakura was taking it a bit too far. She is big enough to accept her faults and is not deluded enough to believe she is better than people superior to her. Her relative strength has nothing to do with me liking or disliking the character I just don't like her.
> 
> 
> You realise that these are the various reasons why somebody will like or dislike a character. That's just how it rolls. I know being bratty is just her character trait, it's why I dislike the character.
> ...



Damn. This chick must be on her period or something cause these mood swings are through the roof.
First you say you despise the character. And then you just say you "just dont like her."

"A self centred rude brat> A self centred rude bitch." 
Am I the only one who thinks the sentance above is bullshit?

"I know being bratty is just her character trait, it's why I dislike the character."
Correct me if I'm wrong but...isn't Black*Star also bratty? Through my only-human brain I gathered that you like Black*Star.
By your logic shouldn't you also dislike Black*Star?

I don't care about how awesome Black*Star is so spare me. I also like him...but I also like Maka.

Forgive me for this but I just wanted to get all this off my chest.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2009)

^



Olgiebear said:


> Still annoying?
> All the hate vanished?
> 
> Srsly. Maka is what...13/14?
> ...



That's right.  She's 14.  Not 8.  And living in a dangerous world, doing a dangerous job, time to shape up.

We can love characters.  I mean I think it's a pretty universal sentiment in this thread that Black*Star and Stein are awesome.  Gopher's gaining ground fast too.  But Maka is....Maka.  There's just no excuse.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Aug 13, 2009)

*Bratty people aren't as awesome as B*S. 

About Maka, she may not be the best character in the series but she gets way too much hate. *


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Won't even get a scan out for a couple of days after the raws been out either since cnet has stopped translating for some reason.



Probably because of Maka, can't blame them.


----------



## Kek (Aug 13, 2009)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Bratty people aren't as awesome as B*S.
> 
> About Maka, she may not be the best character in the series but she gets way too much hate. *



Agreed Fully.


----------



## Olgiebear (Aug 13, 2009)

Mider T said:


> That's right.  She's 14.  Not 8.  And living in a dangerous world, doing a dangerous job, time to shape up.
> 
> We can love characters.  I mean I think it's a pretty universal sentiment in this thread that Black*Star and Stein are awesome.  Gopher's gaining ground fast too.  But Maka is....Maka.  There's just no excuse.




Normally I would argue about the age thing but...seeing as how this is a manga and most character in shonen can practically destroy a planet by the time they are 10 years old I guess you may be right.
CHILDHOOD OVER! SRS BUSINESS NOA!


----------



## Cold (Aug 13, 2009)

Olgiebear, you're trying to apply logic to an emotional response, and that never works.

If you like Maka (like I do) just let it go, and save yourself the headache.

Anyway, I'm glad she got over the angel BS and got some badass wings.  That bubblegum pop shit doesn't fit her at all


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2009)

Olgiebear said:


> Normally I would argue about the age thing but...seeing as how this is a manga and most character in shonen can practically destroy a planet by the time they are 10 years old I guess you may be right.
> CHILDHOOD OVER! SRS BUSINESS NOA!



lol wut?  You brought up the emotional thing through prepubescence so I'm using that.  14 year old girls don't usually dream of being angels, they aren't 8.  

Having said that, 8 is a great age and number.


----------



## Kek (Aug 14, 2009)

Its perfectly symmetrical!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2009)

Like EGGUSCARIBAR!


----------



## Otori (Aug 14, 2009)

EKUSUKARIBAA EKUSUKARIBAA


----------



## Kek (Aug 14, 2009)

ECKSKALIBUUUUUR


----------



## Otori (Aug 14, 2009)

Kek said:


> ECKSKALIBUUUUUR




*Spoiler*: __ 



Skyfather


----------



## Kek (Aug 14, 2009)

Otori said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Skyfather





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Otori (Aug 14, 2009)

Kek said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



Lock eyes, from across the room...okay this is getting a tad off topic 




EKKSUKARIBUURRR
I AM GOING TO CALIFORNIAAAA


----------



## RivFader (Aug 14, 2009)

IT'S HERE!!!!


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2009)

OH SHIT SWEET!

EDIT: It's a RAW.  

I was deceived.


----------



## littlegal100 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the link! =D


----------



## RivFader (Aug 14, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> OH SHIT SWEET!
> 
> EDIT: It's a RAW.
> 
> I was deceived.



I never said anything about a scan


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 14, 2009)

Who got SOUL? Maka got SOUL! Maka got S. O. U. L, SOUL!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 14, 2009)

holy shit!!

thanks for the raw!!


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG SOUL EATER RAW. *spasms*


----------



## RivFader (Aug 14, 2009)

The _awesome wings of doom_ look pretty


----------



## Cold (Aug 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Still don't like the wings.  I'd prefer that they be sharper, but thankfully they aren't the angel mess anymore.




Tagged to be safe


----------



## Kek (Aug 14, 2009)

Holy Shit.

Gopher's shirt just blew away two fucking mountains.


----------



## Aldric (Aug 14, 2009)

Pretty meh chapter

Goober was better than expected but still kinda lame


----------



## RivFader (Aug 14, 2009)

Cold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



They're kinda cut, thus suiting Maka perfectly. I don't get the hate towards her anyway 






Aldric said:


> Pretty meh chapter
> 
> Goober was better than expected but still kinda lame



It's not the best chapter, but it's quite decent if you ask me. Let's just wait for the translation before we start judging it completly.


----------



## Cold (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't hate Maka 

I just rather her wings be a little edgier is all.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't get the hate in general.
And I'm sure the wings will change as the fight continues.


----------



## Kek (Aug 14, 2009)

The wings look more like bird wings than demon wings.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 14, 2009)

Do you think Maka is enjoing sitting on Soul's stick? 

And what about Kim? Is she enjoing sitting on Jackie's stick?...


----------



## Aldric (Aug 14, 2009)

Do you get it? STICK IS A METAPHOR FOR THE MALE REPRODUCTORY ORGAN

This is the joke


----------



## RivFader (Aug 14, 2009)

Seems like we've got lots of important things to discuss about this chapter


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 14, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Do you get it? STICK IS A METAPHOR FOR THE MALE REPRODUCTORY ORGAN
> 
> This is the joke



LMAO sarcasm at its finest


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Aug 14, 2009)

Even a "meh" chapter of Soul Eater like this is OK, because it is at least visually pleasing. <3


----------



## Moon (Aug 14, 2009)

Gopher's shirt.
Gopher's face right before and after using his shirt.

wat


----------



## Kek (Aug 14, 2009)

I know, right? Creepy as hell. 





I want a set of it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 14, 2009)

Where did the name Gopher come from btw?


----------



## Kek (Aug 14, 2009)

No clue. His face kinda looks like one on the last panel on page 21 though.


----------



## Otori (Aug 14, 2009)

WHOA whoa whoa, wtf is up with Gopher's shirt 
I don't know enough Japanese yet to get what is going on


----------



## Kek (Aug 14, 2009)

Its Magic!


----------



## spaZ (Aug 14, 2009)

Makas wings look so badass now and they suit her perfectly, they looks just like her soul.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 14, 2009)

I _want_ Gopher's shirt


----------



## RivFader (Aug 14, 2009)

I want more awesome dogfight action next time


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Aug 14, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Makas wings look so badass now and they suit her perfectly, they looks just like her soul.



Agreed!


----------



## Moon (Aug 14, 2009)

2 chapters straight of cool looking Maka panels. Dem are some good wings.

Wonder what Gopher's shirt is exactly, is it his weapon? Is it just some demon tool? Is it just a really mad shirt? Also wonder why he only used it once then went back to his hawt wing-guns. And what is that fool's theme. He name contradicts his flight, and his powers range from laser shooting shirts to explosive ink(?) feathers.

That Noah panel early in the chapter looks awesome despite its simplicity

In other news for those who don't want to wait for a trans

completely unable

Her summary is up.


----------



## Olgiebear (Aug 14, 2009)

Moon said:


> Is it just a really mad shirt?



I really couldn't help but lol at this.

Kinda sad nothing happened with Chrona. We haven't seen hir since chapter 40. *No, I am not counting that 1 page of "new" Chrona.
So that means that we haven't technically seen Chrona for two years. Well...if we dont see hir next chapter then it will offically be two years.


----------



## taboo (Aug 14, 2009)

we saw her like 4 months ago


----------



## Olgiebear (Aug 14, 2009)

taboo said:


> we saw her like 4 months ago



I said in my previous post that I didn't count that one page teaser as real Chrona interaction.


----------



## Kek (Aug 14, 2009)

Why wouldn't you count that? Its a pretty substancial scene. And I'm not just talking about the fanservice.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 14, 2009)

Maka was great this chapter


----------



## Kek (Aug 14, 2009)

I KNEW IT! 

I knew gopher was screaming Noah's name when he fired his shirt-cannon.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2009)

From page 1 and page 3 you could pretty much tell Maka wasn't going to succeed this chapter.


----------



## Moon (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey Crona fans, I'm an Asura fan, when did I last see my favorite character? I can't even freaking remember what he looks like. Though I am getting by on Evil Justin. 

Crona will wtfpwn someone when it is time, every page after that teaser is just going to be build up to it. 



Kek said:


> I KNEW IT!
> 
> I knew gopher was screaming Noah's name when he fired his shirt-cannon.



But why...
And why did he make those faces after screaming out to Noah?
And why has Ohkubo's sexual interest taken a 180?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd love to see a Gopher/Chrona fight after he gets old and unhyped.


----------



## Kek (Aug 14, 2009)

I know, for Crona's situation I feel we've gotten plenty.

But Asura? You'd think the final villain would show up a little more than his introduction and (hopefully not) his end. 

With Gopher, I'm fully expecting a mental breakdown from him when/if Noah throws him away for some reason. And that his obsession with pleasing him is something like how Zabuza met and trained Haku.

CronaGopher anyone?


----------



## Moon (Aug 14, 2009)

Truly insane Gopher would be interesting, he's got the facial expression down.

And no CronaGopher, who'd be left to satisfy Noah-sama?

I personally think Gopher will die in this fight, would be strange if he didn't. And while his powers are certainly different I'm not sure I can see him bringing out new stuff in another fight. It's not like there is an alternate way to fire a nuke from a shirt or bomb people with feathers. So unless he does something really unexpected (like shows his true strength is on the ground like his name implies) he's a doomed fellow. He's Maka's fodder, the grigori thing proved that.


----------



## Olgiebear (Aug 14, 2009)

^
Oh God. You are right about Asura.
I also like him (but with the amount of info we got on him most of it is due to my imagination but I like what's there).
I really hope Asura will appear soon too.

-Chrona
-Ragnarok
-Asura
Who else in the series haven't we seen in a while?


----------



## lint789 (Aug 14, 2009)

Maka was pretty badass this chap.


----------



## Kek (Aug 14, 2009)

Moon said:


> Truly insane Gopher would be interesting, he's got the facial expression down.
> 
> And no CronaGopher, who'd be left to satisfy Noah-sama?
> 
> I personally think Gopher will die in this fight, would be strange if he didn't. And while his powers are certainly different I'm not sure I can see him bringing out new stuff in another fight. It's not like there is an alternate way to fire a nuke from a shirt or bomb people with feathers. So unless he does something really unexpected (like shows his true strength is on the ground like his name implies) he's a doomed fellow. He's Maka's fodder, the grigori thing proved that.



I really want to see him go bat-shit insane. His creepiness would be increased 10 fold.

True. 

Really? I thought he'd last awhile longer. Or at least he'll escape the fight come back to Noah, and then Noah throws him away for failing to bring Maka's soul, AND THEN Gopher goes bat-shit insane.


----------



## Spike31589 (Aug 14, 2009)

soul is a cool manipulator making maka give him the wings he wants/ needs to be more awesome also b*s seems to be sh***ing on people more since he beat mifune and i like it.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Aug 15, 2009)

Maka was pretty cool in the last pages.


----------



## Moon (Aug 15, 2009)

Kek said:


> Really? I thought he'd last awhile longer. Or at least he'll escape the fight come back to Noah, and then Noah throws him away for failing to bring Maka's soul, AND THEN Gopher goes bat-shit insane.



Yeah but what is a bat-shit insane Gopher going to do differently? Fire a shirt cannon that destroys 3 mountains? Launch even more feather bombs? I mean if his pants are magical as well then sure maybe he has more  he can do. And who knows what he'll show next chapter. I'm just saying that the abilities he's shown so far don't lend themselves to being variable in design.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 15, 2009)

Is Maka finally going to pull her shit together and start using full power Death Scythe?

Oh I hope so.


----------



## Kek (Aug 15, 2009)

Moon said:


> Yeah but what is a bat-shit insane Gopher going to do differently? Fire a shirt cannon that destroys 3 mountains? Launch even more feather bombs? I mean if his pants are magical as well then sure maybe he has more  he can do. And who knows what he'll show next chapter. I'm just saying that the abilities he's shown so far don't lend themselves to being variable in design.



Well, we've seen pretty much all Giriko can do too. Gopher is on Noah's team for a reason, I'm sure there is more he can do. But it doesn't make a difference to me how long he lasts, I just thought he'd last more than 3 chapters.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 15, 2009)

Love the seraphim wingspan.  Basic rules of subculture states that if you see the 6 wings of the seraph or the 10 wings of the pheonix, you fucking run.

I really liked this chapter, from srsbsns Maka scene to goofy B*S deepthroating that ice cream cone.  As transitions go this was quite pleasing.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2009)

A good point brought up by Ark



Ark 16.0 said:


> argh...i don't understand, shes pissed when he has perv moments, yet she puts his shaft between her legs...what gives...argh?





Ark 16.0 said:


> Argh...why don't he cry rape...argh


----------



## taboo (Aug 15, 2009)

dont be jealous because you have yet to experience the touch of a woman


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2009)

Since when is Maka a woman?


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 15, 2009)

Chapter was good but I'm wondering how Maka's going to fight when the only thing keeping her airborne is the thing she uses to fight


----------



## Aldric (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey Zephos was right

That Ark guy is about as funny as a papercut below the nail


----------



## scaramanga (Aug 15, 2009)

Wait a minute... Two-star rankees? B*S can fight on the same level with Stein and Soul is fucking Death Scythe. What the hell?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2009)

Uh yeah.  Did the last arc not convince you?


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Aug 15, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Hey Zephos was right
> 
> That Ark guy is about as funny as a papercut below the nail



argh...papercuts threw the nail can be fun...argh


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Aug 15, 2009)

Gophers shirt is cool. Also can someone remind what the star ranks are I forgot.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 15, 2009)

There's three star ranks. One Star Meisters are the newbies, while Three Stars are the pros.

It's probably not just power, but leadership and experience that make a three star Meister, you guys.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 15, 2009)

scaramanga said:


> Wait a minute... Two-star rankees? B*S can fight on the same level with Stein and Soul is fucking Death Scythe. What the hell?


Power is not everything. Age, experience, and skills are important too.

//HbS


----------



## scaramanga (Aug 15, 2009)

> Power is not everything. Age, experience, and skills are important too.


 It's shounen.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 15, 2009)

I want to see Maka kicking some serious ass next chapter


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 15, 2009)

scaramanga said:


> Wait a minute... Two-star rankees? B*S can fight on the same level with Stein and Soul is fucking Death Scythe. What the hell?



I got the impression everyone but Soul are 2 Stars now.   Since Soul is a Death Scythe, he's automatically above 3 Stars.

Straight cougar


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2009)

Just a thought, but do you all think Liz will become adept in Soul Perception?  Patty's obviously the better of the sisters so the older needs her time to shine.



Aldric said:


> Hey Zephos was right
> 
> That Ark guy is about as funny as a papercut below the nail



Case in point.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 15, 2009)

Maka was really cool when she realised how idiot she was thats one point that i like in her. She knows when she was wrong and is able admit it. Thats something you don?t see in heroes to do


----------



## Sin (Aug 15, 2009)

I like Gopher.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 15, 2009)

scaramanga said:


> It's shounen.


And Black*Star is still below Stein or Sid in ranks. Guess I win.

//HbS


----------



## Sin (Aug 15, 2009)

A serious Stein would mop the floor with all 3 of the kids at once.


----------



## scaramanga (Aug 15, 2009)

> And Black*Star is still below Stein or Sid in ranks. Guess I win.


WTF?
I guess you missed my point of view. I was talking that B*S and Soul should have more than two stars because in shounen ranks=power.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 15, 2009)

Even though B*S isn't a 3 star yet, he'll be the first one to get there.  He's already at Dr. Stein's level in physical skill, so I don't see it taking long for him to make up the difference in his soul abilities.


Maka has some concerns to address though.  Soul's a deathscythe now; in a pinch at any time Shinigami and the other deathscythes might yank him for separate duties, and that might slow down Maka's progress since she's so used to working with him.
He may not just be her partner anymore.


----------



## taboo (Aug 15, 2009)

it isn't like STEIN is the only pinicle of power in this manga


I imagine BS will eventually take Stein's place, as Kid will take Shinigami's place, and Maka will take her mom's place (or more than likely, become something else entirely depending on how the conflict with Asura pans out)


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2009)

Black*Star only has two in it.  The "*" and the word "Star".  Logic.


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 15, 2009)

taboo said:


> it isn't like STEIN is the only pinicle of power in this manga
> 
> 
> I imagine BS will eventually take Stein's place, as Kid will take Shinigami's place, and Maka will take her mom's place (or more than likely, become something else entirely depending on how the conflict with Asura pans out)



Maka is pretty much already taking BJ's place


----------



## Sferr (Aug 15, 2009)

Its not only about power. Kid was stronger than every student from the start, yet he still was given only 1 star. Of course BS will pwn Ox, Kim, Maka, Kirikou who are 2 star technicians and maybe even Sid who has 3 stars but he still lacks experience and knowledge. If it was only about power, Kid would have been given at least 2 stars from the beginning.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 15, 2009)

If I remember correctly, star-ranks were based upon how many souls you had, along with fighting abilities and power. Kid and Black*Star were most definitely one-star ranks at the beginning of the series, and Maka was most likely 2-stars before she and Soul had to start over. Then again, this could have only been the anime.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2009)

The lulz continue.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 16, 2009)

Black star maybe same lvl physical strenght as Stein. He isn?t no where near to Stein when weapons come to play thats why it 2 star rank. 

Also kid was able to get all 3 star material in library with his special pass. He wanted to start same lvl with other kids.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 16, 2009)

With weapons?  I disagree on that point.  See the crazy warlock shit he can do with Tsubaki now and then just imagine if she was a deathscythe on top of it.

Stein has greater endurance and focus of the soul, that's roughly the only thing he holds over B*S's head at this point.  Even in terms of just the size and power of the soul, B*S is really, really close.

Also when you adjudge Stein's weapon skill, keep in mind that the only times we've ever seen him fight armed he had a deathscythe-grade weapon in his hand.  It makes a difference.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Aug 16, 2009)

Um, isn't Stein the greatest/strongest Meister?? He is the pinnacle of 3-Star Meisters level. I hardly think its fair to compare Black☆Star to strongest 3-Star Meister there is. The other "normal" 3-Star Meister is of Sid isn't it?? Didn't Black☆Star already beat [Zombie] Sid?? And, Mifune > Sid. Black☆Star > Mifune. 

But anywho, I think its obvious that Black☆Star is only 2-Star Level because of plot/leveling restrictions. He's obviously already 3-Star Level (at least that what I get from his final fight with Mifune). Just like how Kid is also 3-Star Level, yet he has the rank of 1-Star (will be 2-Star when he returns though). The weakest of the 3 gets the highest rank, the strongest gets the lowest. Its a common thing in Shonens.


----------



## Moon (Aug 16, 2009)

I have to disagree. It has already been shown that Stein can sync with a variety of weapons and use them well. That fight between him and Black Star was just a pure punch out. Stein didn't do any of his soul sewing or anything, and I don't think he needs a weapon to do that. Black Star needs a weapon to do his stuff. 

If Black Star gets to pick his weapon then I see no reason why Stein can't as well. It was shown that B*S couldn't do jack squat with Soul, so I don't see how any weapon other than Tsubaki will do him any good. And if you go with that then B*S would be decimated by Stein with Spirit or Stein with Marie.  

Also I don't think the size of the soul thing is a viable way to judge power anymore. Noah's soul was smaller than Gopher's and Maka's.



Killer Bee said:


> Um, isn't Stein the greatest/strongest Meister?? He is the pinnacle of 3-Star Meisters level. I hardly think its fair to compare Black☆Star to strongest 3-Star Meister there is. The other "normal" 3-Star Meister is of Sid isn't it?? Didn't Black☆Star already beat [Zombie] Sid?? And, Mifune > Sid. Black☆Star > Mifune.
> 
> But anywho, I think its obvious that Black☆Star is only 2-Star Level because of plot/leveling restrictions. He's obviously already 3-Star Level (at least that what I get from his final fight with Mifune). Just like how Kid is also 3-Star Level, yet he has the rank of 1-Star (will be 2-Star when he returns though). The weakest of the 3 gets the highest rank, the strongest gets the lowest. Its a common thing in Shonens.



Black Star definitely lacks knowledge which may be holding him back. He's also only shown 3 star powers once and that was against Mifune who wasn't exactly an overall target. Not saying he doesn't deserve it, just that there are a few reasons why he may have been overlooked.

Kidd is in a class of his own, same as the death scythes. 

Wonder what Soul's Death Scythe name will be. He can't take Spirit's.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Aug 16, 2009)

Moon said:


> Black Star definitely lacks knowledge which may be holding him back. He's also only shown 3 star powers once and that was against Mifune who wasn't exactly an overall target. Not saying he doesn't deserve it, just that there are a few reasons why he may have been overlooked.
> 
> Kidd is in a class of his own, same as the death scythes.
> 
> Wonder what Soul's Death Scythe name will be. He can't take Spirit's.



His latest fight is his current level, which was 3-Star Level. Maybe intellect is holding him back, but he is still a battle genius/prodigy which is where it really counts, unless he would be leading a team and I don't think anyone would make him lead a team. But like I said, he is 3-Star Level, simply doesn't have the rank for plot reasons which I don't mind.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 16, 2009)

Three Star Meisters are also have a lot of responsibility. Even if he's strong enough, B*S may not be developed enough to bear that.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2009)

But is he really a prodigy in his Clan's standards?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Aug 16, 2009)

Mider T said:


> But is he really a prodigy in his Clan's standards?



his clan got slaughtered by shibusen.

thats the only standard we've got


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2009)

Well Mifune if you go by Anime standards


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 16, 2009)

Sferr said:


> Its not only about power. Kid was stronger than every student from the start, yet he still was given only 1 star. Of course BS will pwn Ox, Kim, Maka, Kirikou who are 2 star technicians and maybe even Sid who has 3 stars but he still lacks experience and knowledge. If it was only about power, Kid would have been given at least 2 stars from the beginning.



If I remember right, Kid had full rank and privalages of a Shinigami at the beginning, but when he decided to become a student, he purposely took the 1 star ranking to be like everyone else.



blueangel326 said:


> If I remember correctly, star-ranks were based upon how many souls you had, along with fighting abilities and power. Kid and Black*Star were most definitely one-star ranks at the beginning of the series, and Maka was most likely 2-stars before she and Soul had to start over. Then again, this could have only been the anime.



I don't recall the Star System ever having to do with power or how many souls you have.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 16, 2009)

Star rank is for library and informatio thing you can go were you want if you have 3 star pass like when Maka borrowed it. It really has no big meaning


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Aug 16, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Star rank is for library and informatio thing you can go were you want if you have 3 star pass like when Maka borrowed it. It really has no big meaning



...

.....

.......

 Completley missing the point: An excerpt from the new instructional guide!

Whether you choose to argue HOW the star-rank system works, it is clear through out the series that it is a power-level rank, and looked at ad having quite a bit of meaning. The library thing is secondary.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 16, 2009)

Moon said:


> I have to disagree. It has already been shown that Stein can sync with a variety of weapons and use them well. That fight between him and Black Star was just a pure punch out. Stein didn't do any of his soul sewing or anything, and I don't think he needs a weapon to do that. Black Star needs a weapon to do his stuff.


Dr. Stein requires a weapon of some kind to amp his soul focus in order to do Soul Sewing properly, he as much as said so himself.  That's even why he had to get spirit's attention before he performed the ability for the final time against Medusa.  Stein's fight against B*S wasn't a test of skills it was Shibusen's best stomping the hell out of one of it's newbie schoolboys.





Moon said:


> If Black Star gets to pick his weapon then I see no reason why Stein can't as well. It was shown that B*S couldn't do jack squat with Soul, so I don't see how any weapon other than Tsubaki will do him any good. And if you go with that then B*S would be decimated by Stein with Spirit or Stein with Marie.


Spirit and Marie are DEATHSCYTHES.  Give Tsubaki 99 + *1* souls and see how much of a rapefest it is after that.  Part of Dr. Stein's skill is that he can acclimate himself to any weapon or soul frequency, but even he admitted that B*S has reached the point where he can't cancel out one of his attacks anymore, so Stein's limit in that regard has been reached.

They're not as far apart as you think.  It's just a slight difference in focus and in time spent on earth; that's about it.


----------



## AzureJericho (Aug 16, 2009)

OK, so I guess you can consider me a new convert when it comes to Soul Eater. I've been meaning to read this manga for quite a long time but never really got to doing so until earlier this week. As I started the manga, the first bit of "Holy fucking shit, awesome!" took root in my head mainly because of the art style for the world the story takes place in. Then of course, as I continued reading into the series, I found myself adoring the character designs for most every new character introduced through the series. Seriously, the character designs are fucking amazing to me, the best of which so far being Shinigami-sama's, Mr. Mosquito's 400 Years Prior Form and Kishin Azura's imo.

Then there's the character interaction. This I believe is Soul Eater's greatest strength. I don't want to make a big long post on it all, but I really love that while it still sticks to shounen norms, it still manages to have some good to great writing when it comes to its characters. The final thing I have to mention is that I fucking love the sense of humor, twisted or otherwise, and the manga's general inability to take itself seriously at certain points.

One of my favorite scenes thus far involves Shinigami-sama, the fear of most beings in their entire universe, chastising Medusa who now has the appearance of a kid with a slap on the head before going into a long winded rant on pumpkin panties with Spirit. 

The next best scene humor wise in this manga was easily Insane Maka vs. Chrona. I have never laughed so hard at something so noticeably twisted before in my life before that. Also, the revival of Asura got a chuckle out of me for his first words chastising Free for not wearing a shirt.

As for top characters, really, I love them all, be it for design, writing or in many cases, both. However, my absolute top spot is reserved for and shared by two characters in particular, namely Stein & Medusa. These two are so crazy, it's unbelievable. And. I. Fucking. Love. It. Even more so when they're interacting with each other. Between Stein's humor and fucking  and Medusa's "so bad she's awesome" villainy, I really can't take it upon myself to pick anyone else for the spot and this is in a manga where most, if not all of the characters are pretty awesome. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really can't be the only one rooting for some SteinxMedusa, can I? 

What makes that really weird is that I don't really do or hope for pairings in stories.




And with that, you have all my current thoughts on things.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 16, 2009)

scaramanga said:


> WTF?
> I guess you missed my point of view. I was talking that B*S and Soul should have more than two stars because in shounen ranks=power.


Well, guess we've got an exception. Oh, in "Naruto" too, since Naruto is only a Genin, not Chuunin, or Hokage (hell, it'll be a long time until he becomes a Hokage). Oh, and in "Bleach" too! Ichigo is still "substitute Shinigami" not even a full Shinigami or an officer or even a Captain.

//HbS


----------



## Kyo. (Aug 16, 2009)

i seriously think that bloodlusted B*S would be a threat to stain, even tho stain would end up winning.

and with weapons dont understimate tsubaki, she is without a doubt one of the best weapons. i dont believe she will ever be a deathsythe it would mess up the power balance badly.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2009)

Guys, I just saw a new Soul Eater forum get shut down.  Some members were wondering why Black*Star isn't just Black Star.  It evolved into an argument over semantics and they got members from another forum to raid it.


----------



## Olgiebear (Aug 16, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Guys, I just saw a new Soul Eater forum get shut down.  Some members were wondering why Black*Star isn't just Black Star.  It evolved into an argument over semantics and they got members from another forum to raid it.



People were arguing over the little star in his name?
I think it's just a little quirk about him, is all.
Is it a really big deal?

Speaking of quirks...I have noticed something about Soul's teeth.
Most of the time they are sharp but sometimes they are straight.
Did anyone else notice this?
Did Ohkubo just forget to draw them sharp?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2009)

I think two of them were trolls trying to hype them up.

So does Suigetsu, just to make things easier.


----------



## Olgiebear (Aug 16, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I think two of them were trolls trying to hype them up.
> 
> So does Suigetsu, just to make things easier.



Make what easier?
Suigetsu is a (water) shape-shifter...so it makes sense for him to be able to change his form.
Soul is a weapon and can change his arm into a blade but is he able to change his teeth at will too?
I know Tsubaki can change her hair into a chain...but all the changes that we seen weapons do so far have to do with their weapon form.
I'm don't really see how Soul's teeth connect to his weapon form.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm talking about easier on the artist to draw.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 16, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> I don't recall the Star System ever having to do with power or how many souls you have.



Again, I believe it was said in the anime. Either episode 1 or 4, after Soul lost his 99 souls, Maka makes the comment of being reduced to 1-star rank from either a 2- or 3-star rank.

Stein vs. B*S? Stein will always be known as one of the greatest meisters Shibusen's ever come across, simply because of his obsession with dissection of the soul, which has led to his understanding of soul wavelengths and ability to adapt to his weapons' and enemies' wavelengths. That's what makes him great, even if his power levels in general are not as high as people expect them to be. He has knowledge and experience.

B*S on the other hand lacks those two qualities, while having enough power to give to an entire continent. He has different weapon modes for different situations and has the form 0 of the ninja that has the ultimate offense and defense. But he has to overcome his staggeringly mountainous ego (which he recently has shown to be able to do) and get focused.

They're on the same level in their own way, but I'm quite sure B*S could take Stein down if he really got his head in the game. Same goes for making Tsubaki a death scythe-level weapon.


----------



## gambrick (Aug 20, 2009)

Here and Here

I am unsure if you guys have already read these, but I'll post them, just in case you have not.

Both those links are Ohkubo interviews.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 20, 2009)

I'll start by saying this show is one of my favourites and has all to be awesome in every field, still in the anime it kinda drops on quality because of how they rushed things into diferent paths of the manga.
The characteristic i like the most on this show is the humour and crazyness of the characters, specially Black Star (one of the most amazing characters ever) 

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Aldric (Aug 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Guys, I just saw a new Soul Eater forum get shut down.  Some members were wondering why Black*Star isn't just Black Star.  It evolved into an argument over semantics and they got members from another forum to raid it.



What's with Soul Eater forums being shut down

That reminds me of the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) admin of Souleaterfan posting "I SHITCANNED THE FORUM BECAUSE OF ADBOTS GO TO IRC   " in the front page


----------



## spaZ (Aug 20, 2009)

Who cares those were shitty forums anyway.


----------



## Olgiebear (Aug 20, 2009)

Ohkubo interviews! <3
That's the first picture I've seen of Ohkubo. Looks cool.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 20, 2009)

Ooohh~! I loved that first interview! Ohkubo seems like an awesome guy, and he gives me hope for the future! pek


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 20, 2009)

Well I already knew the guy was awesome. You couldn't make Black Star vs Mifune if you wasn't.


----------



## Moon (Aug 21, 2009)

Cool interviews. Never really thought of Shinigami having a face behind his mask, don't know why. Now I'm infinitely curious.

Those were some crap cosplayers he had to stand with


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 21, 2009)

I've always figured Shinigami-sama had a face behind the mask. How else did he spawn Kidd with a face? Besides, he's had to change his masks. There must be SOMETHING behind it. And by judging from Kidd, he's gotta be pretty damn hot.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 21, 2009)

Should've asked why create a character like Maka.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 21, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Should've asked why create a character like Maka.


STFU


Of course Shinigami has a face why wouldn't he? He was probably once human to.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 21, 2009)

spaZ said:


> STFU
> 
> 
> Of course Shinigami has a face why wouldn't he? He was probably once human to.



Yup i think the same! But i just starting believe that Shinigami Sama had a face when i saw Kidd using the shinigami suit for the first time. I was WTF, Shinigami-Sama got smaller and all about cool stands?! LOL! But then i saw it was Kidd and started thinking that it could only make sense tha Shinigami had at some point a human aparence and that he used that whole outfit, with diferent masks and all, just to be kinda of a symbol instead of being judged by his appearence or something.
He passes the message of being the master Shinigami (even if in a dorky and funny mask) but he also passes his own personality without  having the two corrupted. (thats what i think)

Sayonara
NK


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 21, 2009)

*@Mider T*: Actually they did. And he answered.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 21, 2009)

im starting to think though that kid doesn't even have a mom. He was just _conceived_ who knows.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 21, 2009)

There's always the "Shinigami-sama just spit him out" theory, just like Hizashi spit out Neji as his clone. Seriously, mothers don't exist for characters like Kidd and Neji.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 21, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> There's always the "Shinigami-sama just spit him out" theory, just like Hizashi spit out Neji as his clone. Seriously, mothers don't exist for characters like Kidd and Neji.



Maybe thats why shinigami seems so nonchalant. He could just make more. Imagine an army of kidd's. Imagine them all freaking out ocding


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 21, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> Maybe thats why shinigami seems so nonchalant. He could just make more. Imagine an army of kidd's. Imagine them all freaking out ocding


Um, dude, the earth would explode, because none of the continents are symmetrical, and the earth, as a whole, isn't even a perfect circle. The earth's orbit isn't even a circle!


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 21, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> Um, dude, the earth would explode, because none of the continents are symmetrical, and the earth, as a whole, isn't even a perfect circle. The earth's orbit isn't even a circle!



GAAAAH MAKE IT STOP! You know what they might turn on eachother for not being symmetrical.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 21, 2009)

Don't worry. Pluto would be first to go before they get to earth or each other. Pluto just fails as a planet/dwarf-planet. Though I still consider it a planet, no matter what.  8 planets my ass. 

But on a serious note, I'm quite sure Shinigami-sama is worried shitless about Kidd, but at the same time knows that Kidd is alright. Taking note from when Kidd accidentally connected one of his Lines of Sanzu, Shinigami-sama immediately noticed. So this shows that Shinigami-sama has some kind of telepathic or what-have-you connection to Kidd. Besides, I don't think he would have the heart to replace his dear Kidd-kun, even if it is a clone.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 21, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> Don't worry. Pluto would be first to go before they get to earth or each other. Pluto just fails as a planet/dwarf-planet. Though I still consider it a planet, no matter what.  8 planets my ass.
> 
> But on a serious note, I'm quite sure Shinigami-sama is worried shitless about Kidd, but at the same time knows that Kidd is alright. Taking note from when Kidd accidentally connected one of his Lines of Sanzu, Shinigami-sama immediately noticed. So this shows that Shinigami-sama has some kind of telepathic or what-have-you connection to Kidd. Besides, I don't think he would have the heart to replace his dear Kidd-kun, even if it is a clone.



have you ever read the book scorpion? What if kidd is a clone OF shinigami! How f'd up woulf that be? Thats how he lives forever. He just clones himself.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 21, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> have you ever read the book scorpion? What if kidd is a clone OF shinigami! How f'd up woulf that be? Thats how he lives forever. He just clones himself.


Never read it. but I highly doubt that he is a clone. I mean, Shinigami-sama and Kidd have two TOTALLY different personalities.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 21, 2009)

OHHHHHHHH him being a clone sounds possible. Since Shinigami will probably die once kid reaches all of the sanzu lines. Clones can have different personality's just because its the same person doesn't mean they will grow up to be exactly like them, its the environment that people are brought up in that makes us who we are pretty much.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 21, 2009)

^ Hmm, true. I considered that after posting. But I kinda do want Kidd to have a mother. She had to have been a babe, if she existed. And I'm convinced that Shinigami-sama doesn't age, so he's gotta look pretty damn hot under that mask. Kinda like Spirit-kun.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 22, 2009)

Spirit is still relatively young.

I would think that by now the battle scars had made shinigami a horror to behold.  In the last fight with Asura it looked very much like the demon god took a notch out of Shinigami-sama's head.  I don't doubt increadible regenerative capacity but it would still have to take some toll.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 22, 2009)

^ I meant that Spirit is hot. Not that he's ageless.

But another theory to be considered. I could see that, considering back during the Grim Years, even his mask was pretty scarred.

But for whatever reason Ohkubo has him wearing a mask, I kinda hope he figures out what's beneath the mask before the end of the manga and share it with us.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 22, 2009)

Isn't Spirit like 30?  I remember him saying somewhere he had Maka when he was 16.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 22, 2009)

He had her between 16-18. So besides Shinigami-kun and Excalibur, everyone is still quite young. In human years.


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 22, 2009)

I thought he had maka when he was eighteen?


----------



## Olgiebear (Aug 25, 2009)

^ That's what I remember.


----------



## gambrick (Aug 25, 2009)

So I'm back with some more news



English voice actors, apparently. I guess this means an English adaption?


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah, you didn't know that they're gonna release SE in America?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 25, 2009)

gambrick said:


> So I'm back with some more news
> 
> Link removed
> 
> English voice actors, apparently. I guess this means an English adaption?



There was a trailer posted earlier.


----------



## gambrick (Aug 26, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> Yeah, you didn't know that they're gonna release SE in America?



Nope, I do not pay much attention to anything Anime related. 



Mider T said:


> There was a trailer posted earlier.



I may have skipped right over that post, then.


----------



## Tangible (Aug 27, 2009)

This manga still needs way more
*
CRONA*.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 27, 2009)

Tangible said:


> This manga still needs way more
> *
> MEDUSA*.



Fixed for you.


----------



## Moon (Aug 27, 2009)

Tangible said:


> This manga still needs way more
> *
> ASURA*.



 **


----------



## AzureJericho (Aug 28, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Fixed for you.



This man is a gentleman and a scholar. 

Then again, you forgot Stein... OK, he's just a gentleman.


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 28, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> Yeah, you didn't know that they're gonna release SE in America?



Yeah, first boxset comes out early next year, I can't wait.  Shame FUNi stopped releasing artbox/volumes after Baccano/Claymore/DtB, since I would have loved a kickass artbox with the characters, but hopefully the sets' covers will have some awesome images.

Also, the first manga volume should be out this fall. Yen Press has the license, which is awesome since their quality in terms of paper-quality kicks every other manga companies' ass (not saying some of the others aren't great, I love Viz/Del Ray, but YP has them beat in product quality, though not necessarily series' selection).


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 28, 2009)

Tangible said:


> This manga still needs way more
> *
> KILIK*.


Fun game is fun.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 28, 2009)

Tangible said:


> This manga still needs way more
> *
> SEXY HAWTNESS*.



Fixed. 








Oh, wait, that IS Crona.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 29, 2009)

Tangible said:


> This manga still needs way more
> *
> HARVAR*.



Game over. I win.


----------



## Moon (Aug 29, 2009)

Tangible said:


> This manga still needs way more
> *
> MONTHLY RELEASES*.




Hmmm


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 31, 2009)

Tangible said:


> This manga still needs way more
> *
> MAKA*.


Iz I duing it rite?


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 31, 2009)

Tangible said:


> This manga still needs way more
> *
> Excalibur*.








:ho


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 31, 2009)

MasterChick said:


> :ho



 no. not him.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 1, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> no. not him.



His majesty is full of win, so stfu


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2009)

Was there no release this month?


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 1, 2009)

RivFader said:


> His majesty is full of , so stfu



Fixed.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 1, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> Fixed.



He's going to California and force you to obey his rules if you don't shut up


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd like to see him try.


----------



## Moon (Sep 1, 2009)

Last time I checked the only character to have these forums remodeled after him was indeed the king


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 1, 2009)

^^Nuff said  

That's why we need more *EXCALIBUR*


----------



## Tangible (Sep 1, 2009)

MasterChick said:


> ^^Nuff said
> 
> That's why we need more *EXCALIBUR*


I could go for some Excalibur.

Fuck it.

He needs his own chapter.


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 1, 2009)

Excalibur rescues Kiddo  Chapter!! That's all he needs is one chapter to rescue Kiddo


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 1, 2009)

RivFader said:


> He's going to California and force you to obey his rules if you don't shut up



He'll talk about going to california for three chapters and then remember that we're even there. Then he'll ask us if we've heard his story...and it will just go on and on and on and on.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 2, 2009)

Moon said:


> Last time I checked the only character to have these forums remodeled after him was indeed the king



I would shit kittens for an Excalibur Skin.


----------



## Felix (Sep 2, 2009)

IDGabrielHM said:


> I would shit kittens for an Excalibur Skin.



Shit. Taxman, make it happen


----------



## RivFader (Sep 2, 2009)

Felix said:


> Shit. Taxman, make it happen



His majesty is probably Taxman, too


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 2, 2009)

I just read the first chapter of _Soul Eater_. Just as great or even greater that the anime. I was actually surprised at how perverse the manga is compared to the anime. Blatant sexuality running rampant though I guess it's all in contribution to fan service. At any rate I'll keep reading. I guess i joined in a little late but I guess the saying _better late than never_ would most certainly apply to this situation.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 2, 2009)

You reading the manga by viz or by fans?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 2, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> I just read the first chapter of _Soul Eater_. Just as great or even greater that the anime. I was actually surprised at how perverse the manga is compared to the anime. Blatant sexuality running rampant though I guess it's all in contribution to fan service. At any rate I'll keep reading. I guess i joined in a little late but I guess the saying _better late than never_ would most certainly apply to this situation.



It's never too late to start reading Soul Eater, you have made a wise decision!


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 2, 2009)

^^Agreed  
Naruto and Bleach got me started (a good thing about fillers). Soul Eater totally tops the cake


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 3, 2009)

Soul Eater IS the cake. Really, I've never read/watched a series that takes stock characters and gives them as much personality and distinction as SE has. Soul Eater is my crack and anti-drug.


----------



## Kek (Sep 3, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

Chapter at the end of the week 

Where is the discussion? 

My money is on shield-pants for Gopher and teleporting for Maka.


----------



## Kek (Sep 7, 2009)

Gopher's shirt will do some even crazier shit this week.


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 7, 2009)

More Shirt ripping


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 7, 2009)

Gopher will do some crazy shit and then talk about it while Maka looks pissed.


----------



## AzureJericho (Sep 8, 2009)

I really can't do predictions for this series. Every time I try to, Ohkubo pulls some absolute amazing shit out of thin air and gift wraps it before giving it to us in his chapters. XD

In other news, I'm trying to make a set. Anyone have some good art, official or otherwise of Stein or Mosquito's 400 Years Prior form? PM it to me plz. ;D


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 9, 2009)

Gopher needs to take a break and come back dual-weilding Giriko and Justin.


----------



## Mittens (Sep 10, 2009)

Title page:
Bleach episode 236 Prediction/Discussion


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 10, 2009)

So summery. But still epic as always.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 10, 2009)

It's pretty. <3


----------



## Corran (Sep 10, 2009)

Maka has never looked better 

Whats with the fish though?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 10, 2009)

To add a slightly sinister element to the overall feeling of the picture.


----------



## Moon (Sep 10, 2009)

Title translate to Maka vs Gopher or is something close I assume?


----------



## Corran (Sep 10, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> To add a slightly sinister element to the overall feeling of the picture.



Its an evil fish!?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 10, 2009)

D: Just LOOK at that fish. I screams "I am a creeper!"


----------



## spaZ (Sep 10, 2009)

That looks like a fish that would rip your asses apart.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 10, 2009)

It's a coelacanth

A flying coelacanth

With scars

Fuck I love Ohkubo's color pages


----------



## Moon (Sep 10, 2009)

Ya'll are so mean to scarred people.


----------



## Corran (Sep 10, 2009)

The fish needs to stop picking fights so he will stop getting all those scars


----------



## spaZ (Sep 10, 2009)

Or he can stop fucking with black star.


----------



## NobodyMan (Sep 10, 2009)

Maybe he's Black*Star's pet. 

It's a pretty cool cover page.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 10, 2009)

Mittens said:


> Title page:
> tsunamileif



Maka is adorable pek I can't wait for the new chapter, I want to see her kicking ass.


And what's this I hear about an Excaribur skin?
I would come *everywhere*.


----------



## Kek (Sep 10, 2009)

Maka is pwetty.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 10, 2009)

Hehe, Maka sure is flat. How old is she??


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 11, 2009)

Killer Bee said:


> Hehe, Maka sure is flat. How old is she??


10? 12?

//HbS


----------



## RivFader (Sep 11, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> 10? 12?
> 
> //HbS



According to some doujins she's obviously 18 
Some new spoilers?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 11, 2009)

I believe she's 13-14.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 11, 2009)

is there any spoilers somewhere? I want this chapter now!


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 11, 2009)

I kno some girls with double A breast sizes that are 16-25...so I wouldn't be surprised if she's around 15-16.

Oh and I want those headphones she has on and that badass fish in my fish tank


----------



## Jugger (Sep 11, 2009)

I wonder how small breast maka mom has. Maybe thats why Spirit is playing with other womens he wants big breast


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2009)

Maka just got the short end of the stick...in everything.  And she's either 15 or 16.


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 11, 2009)

It'll be funny if maka's mom has a bigger chest size than we anticipated


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2009)

I think it's more telling than anything that we are even anticipating her breast size.


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2009)

Gey guys, I just dropped in to confirm Soul Eater has *not* been cancelled....


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2009)

Memos said:


> Gey guys, I just dropped in to confirm Soul Eater has been cancelled....


Fixed that for you.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 11, 2009)

Memos said:


> Gey guys, I just dropped in to confirm Soul Eater has *not* been cancelled....



You've been misinformed....


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 11, 2009)

Its up on 4chan, looks like this series finally got cancelled, supposedly due to a merger between the magazine companies, a few series will be getting cut soon afterwards as well.


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2009)

I heard D. Gray-Man is getting cancelled, also.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 11, 2009)

Memos said:


> I heard D. Gray-Man is getting cancelled, also.



Dont fuck with my D.Gray-Man


----------



## Kek (Sep 11, 2009)

FMA too.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 11, 2009)

List of Up coming cancellations:
1. Soul Eater
2. Claymore
3. Kurohime
4. FMA

Each series is getting cancelled a month after each other, this month is Soul Eater, next month will be Claymore. It was decided to be done in this order so that The author of FMA could recieve enough time to give FMA an actual conclusion.


----------



## masterriku (Sep 11, 2009)

List lacks HxH therefore it is a lie.


----------



## Felix (Sep 11, 2009)

So Soul Eater is indeed getting canceled?
A damn shame, the author didn't even have time to do a "goodbye chapter"


----------



## Moon (Sep 11, 2009)

Yep canceled. I can tell from the lack of chapter and the reading of it on the internets.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey guys, I just heard the news


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2009)

I heard the rest of the canon will be told in a new anime series.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2009)

God knows what the anime will do to it


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2009)

Asura is dead so new bad guy, obviously.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2009)

Obviously.

They're probably gonna flood us with bishies as well


----------



## Kek (Sep 11, 2009)

It had a good run, but all things must come to an end.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2009)

It just feels so tragic. It had so much to live for.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 11, 2009)

...did we get anyone?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 11, 2009)

SOUL EATER IS CANCELED?!



;______________________________;
Good bye to you, that made me laugh when my heart was blue


----------



## Moon (Sep 11, 2009)

That's a yes.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2009)

It's hard to accept, Skotty, but it's just...it's just something that happens, you know?

Hopefully Ohkubo's next work holds out better


----------



## Moon (Sep 11, 2009)

That title page from a page back was actually the ending.  

It's all metaphorical and symbolic and stuff.


----------



## Kek (Sep 11, 2009)

The fish symbolized Ohkubo, and the scars all the work and dedication he went through to make this great Manga. 

The sunny atmosphere obivious represents the happiness we and the author got from SE. Maka was just adorable, Ohkubo's way of leaving us on a happy sweet note.

Beautiful


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 11, 2009)

It's really cancelled? I checked Wiki and it didn't say anything.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2009)

Wiki isn't reliable but yeah it's confirmed


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2009)

It came out on the usual release site. Wiki always gets to it too late


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 11, 2009)

I heard the mangaka is sick or something, they wouldn't cancel such a popular manga otherwise.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 11, 2009)

I had just started catching up.... I never got the ending i wanted.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2009)

I dunno, maybe not on the internet, but I hear tell SE wasn't doing as well as it could have been. That mighta been a contributing factor.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 11, 2009)

god damn you guys suck at trolling


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2009)

LG, stop being butthurt because you didn't get to see anymore Maka panty shots.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 11, 2009)

maka is cool


----------



## Gain (Sep 11, 2009)

this was _so_ not done before


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 11, 2009)

no never ever


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2009)

And yet it still works.

Therein lies our problem. The ol' "if it ain't broke" routine


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 11, 2009)

What....?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> Lol.  *Didn't see this coming*.  Worldwide recession hitting Japan harder than I thought.



It's been a long time coming.  It was fairly obvious.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> What....?



welcome to the soul eater thread.


----------



## Felix (Sep 11, 2009)

You stopped way to soon. We could have continued this for at least 2 more pages


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2009)

It's not our fault LG got upset at the thought of no more Maka pantyshots.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 11, 2009)

Felix said:


> You stopped way to soon. We could have continued this for at least 2 more pages



no way other members were giving it away. Seriously if hollow looked back like one page he would have figured it out himself. 

Next time we need to get everyone to agree to NOT say anything. As a matter of fact the minute a new member joins the conversation in this thread im posting this...


 that's the f$cking signal.


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2009)

I was about to stop it when HH seemed genuinely upset.


----------



## Moon (Sep 11, 2009)

Well it was a weird start to begin with. We had a cover page of the next chapter. Surprised we got anyone. 

Outta get a unified reason for next time, that and a fake source... someone find an obituary with Ohkubo's name in it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 11, 2009)

There's only so many times we can do the one bad joke.


----------



## Moon (Sep 11, 2009)

Lies


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2009)

It actually started this time with me saying that it wasn't cancelled  It was a joke on how no one had started it and Agmaster started it from there.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 11, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> It's not our fault LG got upset at the thought of no more Maka pantyshots.


if this was executed better i wouldnt have cared


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 11, 2009)

We need to stop talking about it though or we'll give it away to the new guys. I mean you're right Taurus, you can only beat a dead horse for so long...or something. 

But I want to end on an epic note. I'm talking a couple pages here and few tears shed if need be. Once that's done we'll call it quits and just let it die.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm just surprised that its worked so many damn times


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2009)

This is maybe the 4th straight month we've done this.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 12, 2009)

It's 6th. So, anyway, are there any spoilers?

//HbS


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 12, 2009)

All of you are mean. I hate you.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 12, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> All of you are mean. I hate you.



No, you will join into it next time


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh yeah, now that you know, you have to participate next time. Unless you forget 

//HbS


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2009)

I heard this running gag was cancelled.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 12, 2009)

It was. I have now lost faith in a lot of you, especially Mider.


----------



## Kek (Sep 12, 2009)

Why so srs?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't joke around anymore. The RAW out yet?


----------



## RivFader (Sep 12, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I don't joke around anymore. The RAW out yet?



Check mangahelpers or the RAW paradise. They have the RAW's first.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 12, 2009)

Sweet Jesus, again?


A few more times and this joke'll be April Fools sanctioned.


((This portion of post reserved for statement of desire for an Excalibur theme forum skin))


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 12, 2009)

It was a lie? 

Well that's good actually, now I have my SE to look forward too <3





> ((This portion of post reserved for statement of desire for an Excalibur theme forum skin))


Agreed


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> It was. I have now lost faith in a lot of you, especially *Mider*.



why just him? 

I'm sure the spoilers will come out this weekend.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> It was. I have now lost faith in a lot of you, especially Mider.



 

Just a thing to do while waiting on the next chapter.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2009)

Everyone blames Mider  Poor banana


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 12, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Everyone blames Mider  Poor banana



when you think about it logically it really is mostly his fault.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2009)

I'd rather choose to blame Memos.


----------



## Felix (Sep 12, 2009)

I say we blame the Banana
Then eat him

No more Banana problems


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 12, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> List of Up coming cancellations:
> 1. Soul Eater
> 2. Claymore
> 3. Kurohime
> ...



WTF IS THIS SHIT ,HAVE THEY LOST THEIR MINDS.!!!!!!!!!!!nioooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


EDICT. OH YOU GUYS ARE ASSHOLES.


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> I'd rather choose to blame Memos.


I don't even see how i'm involved in this


Felix said:


> I say we blame the Banana
> Then eat him
> 
> No more Banana problems


You wanna put Mider into your mouth.....okay, go ahead


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2009)

WHO DUN IT?!


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 12, 2009)

> You wanna put Mider into your mouth.....okay, go ahead





Anyway  I can't believe you guys have done then 4 times you said?
I fell for it  I am ashamed but I'm happy SE is not over


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 12, 2009)

Memos said:


> I don't even see how i'm involved in this
> 
> You wanna put Mider into your mouth.....okay, go ahead



You're not, but if I'm going to blame anyone, it might as well be you.


----------



## Felix (Sep 12, 2009)

Mider T said:


> WHO DUN IT?!



     .


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2009)

That's understandable, TV....


----------



## Felix (Sep 12, 2009)

Memos said:


> That's understandable, TV....



You are a Mod.
You are the voice of the users. You work for our well being in this forum.
You might as well be the one who is guilty for all that goes wrong


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2009)

Felix said:


> You are a Mod.


Or am i?....


> You are the voice of the users. You work for our well being in this forum.


HAAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!.....*ahem*....ok.


> You might as well be the one who is guilty for all that goes wrong


I can't say i'm not used to this idea.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 12, 2009)

Mider T said:


> WHO DUN IT?!



BLOOD HAS BEEN SPLIT AND THE GODS ARE HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Felix (Sep 12, 2009)

Memos said:


> Or am i?....
> 
> HAAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!.....*ahem*....ok.
> 
> I can't say i'm not used to this idea.



I was trying to be poetic and almighty
Don't ruin the mood Kusu


----------



## Memos (Sep 12, 2009)

Felix said:


> I was trying to be poetic and almighty
> Don't ruin the Mod Kusu



lol, you're still calling me that 

But, do carry on.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey guys, just caught up with the manga, and i was wondering....how much time was spent from the 1st chapter til now?


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 12, 2009)

Skotty said:


> Anyway  I can't believe you guys have done then 4 times you said?
> I fell for it  I am ashamed but I'm happy SE is not over



6 i believe. the shame shall pass.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 13, 2009)

So this is what happens when you guys get bored of waiting?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 13, 2009)

Yup its monthly deal


----------



## Jugger (Sep 13, 2009)

So there is no spoilers yet?


----------



## Aldric (Sep 13, 2009)

No they've been out for a few days now but since Soul Eater fans are douchebags they haven't been posted anywhere else than on "this" forum


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 13, 2009)

No spoilers yet...


----------



## Jugger (Sep 13, 2009)

Fuck this waiting is killing me i hope that chapter is fully out tomorrow. So i don?t need to ask for spoilers.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 13, 2009)

raw's out

Latin


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ohkubo's the best at drawing facial expressions, Gopher cracked me up

And fuck yeah Crona

Getting creepier everytime it appears


----------



## RivFader (Sep 13, 2009)

Aldric said:


> raw's out
> 
> Latin
> 
> ...



Thanks. The chapter is  as usual.


----------



## Kek (Sep 13, 2009)

Crona.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 13, 2009)

Kek said:


> Crona.



MEDUSA! pek


----------



## RODtheTV (Sep 13, 2009)

So is this the last chapter?


----------



## Aldric (Sep 13, 2009)

For fuck's sake


----------



## RivFader (Sep 13, 2009)

RODtheTV said:


> So is this the last chapter?



No, it'll be canceleld next month


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 13, 2009)

I heard Okubo's taking a break to draw hentai because the payoff for Soul Eater dropped too low and perverts made for a larger market.  Probably will come back to it after lining the pocketbook with some cash for a few months.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 13, 2009)

IDGabrielHM said:


> I heard Okubo's taking a break to draw hentai because the payoff for Soul Eater dropped too low and perverts made for a larger market.  Probably will come back to it after lining the pocketbook with some cash for a few months.



I heard she's marrying Kubo.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 13, 2009)

Guys, stop it!


----------



## Kek (Sep 13, 2009)

Ohkubo's a woman?


*Spoiler*: _SE 65_ 



So, I'm guessing that was Medusa in the process of re-brainwashing Crona?

Not gonna lie, Crona's first panel looks very kinky.


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey guys!! I was wondering if someone can briefly recap Chapter 65 for me? I'm curently at the airport with no computer. Only an iPhone.
I will rep them when I get back.
(don't forget to put it in spoiler tags...)
thanks!!


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 13, 2009)

The author of Soul Eater is a_ man_.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2009)

MAKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!

Oh man, lol Gopher.  Oh man, oh man.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 13, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> Emo Gopher broke the record for most sad faces in a chapter.



His heart was torn apart, it's so sad


----------



## Moon (Sep 13, 2009)

We got a raw before FMA 


*Spoiler*: __ 




That was a very sad Gopher 

Maka showed some decent abilities considering it was her first fight in the air. Good to know she can bust out demon hunter whenever

Kidd getting beaten up and Justin being aroused by that was... well odd. 

Buut not quite as odd as Crona there at the end. Not sure how much I really want to know what Crona is like mentally now.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 13, 2009)

Moon said:


> We got a raw before FMA


No  FMA had a raw released yesterday. I'm an FMA anime only, but I was tempted and I read it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



lmfao, Gopher has some nice set of faces. That one with a heart was awesome

So, we basicly had:
1. faster Maka, a short fight and Gopher beaten, like Justin, and escaping with a paper
2. Gopher and Noah talk
3. Gopher beating the shit out of Kid
4. Justin in a good mood
5. Crona orgasm and Medusa return

Damn, launching this ball is pleasure for Gopher or what? Look at his face.




//HbS


----------



## Jugger (Sep 13, 2009)

Moon said:


> Geg said it. It must be true.
> 
> 
> For ya'll who want more than pretty pictures but less than a true translation here is whatsherface's summary
> Link removed



aaah this is what i have been waiting for nothing is better than reading that people soul eater script


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 13, 2009)

Moon said:


> For ya'll who want more than pretty pictures but less than a true translation here is whatsherface's summary
> NEW TEAM


 
That translation is hilarious.  Is his/her name really waffles?


----------



## Kek (Sep 13, 2009)

No, thats jst what she calls Gopher. Not sure why.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2009)

Paper Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah.  So Kid is getting beaten to a bloody pulp again.  Must be *Tuesday.*


I just jimped.


----------



## RODtheTV (Sep 13, 2009)

I am still bummed this is getting canned at least temp.....

This series has the best characters for a slightly kiddish manga


----------



## Orion (Sep 13, 2009)

Why is it getting canned?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 13, 2009)

It isn't.  They're just trying to be funny.


----------



## Noah (Sep 13, 2009)

Scan is up at Mangashare, kiddies.


----------



## Moon (Sep 13, 2009)

RODtheTV said:


> I am still bummed this is getting canned at least temp.....
> 
> This series has the best characters for a slightly kiddish manga





Orion said:


> Why is it getting canned?





This may have been the longest continuation of the joke


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 13, 2009)

Gopher's face. All the time.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 13, 2009)

Noah is so going to kill Gopher
and

Medusa is back pek


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 13, 2009)

Ohkubo is a funny man.


----------



## excellence153 (Sep 13, 2009)

Can someone link me to September's chapter?  Or has it come out yet?


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gopher has.... issues

Chrona


----------



## The Imp (Sep 13, 2009)

Maka was pretty damn awesome this chapter.


----------



## Kek (Sep 13, 2009)

A sense a new set.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 13, 2009)

Gopher got MAKA'ED!!!!!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 13, 2009)

Gopher is such a fanboy, what a creepy guy!


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 13, 2009)

No chapter until Novemeber?? WTF!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 13, 2009)

Gopher's face at the split heart


----------



## Kek (Sep 13, 2009)

I think the "November" issue comes out in October.


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 13, 2009)

Killer Bee said:


> No chapter until Novemeber?? WTF!


 




Anyways...gopher's wafflesmade my weekend complete


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 13, 2009)

It says November issue: Available in stores 10/10. October 10th.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 13, 2009)

But Japan lives in the future.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 13, 2009)

So....now that Maka's gotten her goal (DS) What is Spirit going to do? Team up again with Stein?


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't think so. I think Stein is going to stick with marie for a while. Plus, Soul is still a nOOb DS. He gots lots of work to do. 

Hey guys, I just noticed something. I might be thinking about it too much, but here it is.  

Crona fought Maka. Then Kiddo. Finally, Maka again. Since they ended this months chapter with Crona and Maka is finished with her battle with Gopher, you think she'll finally fight Black Star? Crona is an it


----------



## Kek (Sep 13, 2009)

Maybe? Not sure what Medusa is planning on doing next, attacking Shibusen again, going to kill Maka, looking for the Kishin, looking for the third Gorgon sister, going after Noah and kidnapping Kid forcing KidCrona into canon, or something completely new.  

But if Crona does go against Black*Star, two things can happen. 1) B*S kicks butt or 2) We see some huge Crona Powars


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 13, 2009)

All of the above? Medusa seems like a person with a list  

And I think Crona will show some new kickass moves and what better way to show them off with a little match against Black Star. Yes, Black Star will fer sure kick some ass, but Crona will kick some serious ass as well. and I miss some Black Star Action. Also some Crona. It's been months since we saw Crona in action.


----------



## Kek (Sep 13, 2009)

And from the last page it looks like Crona is close to the level of insanity it had at the start of the manga, maybe even more.


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 13, 2009)

Just read chapter. Maka has leveled up. Talkin' 'bout MAKA PUNCH!!! 

Waffles just got pwned. Oh, and Kidd is still hot. Even when tied up and sardonic. 

I really want to know what Crona was doing, because that did NOT look like insanity taking control.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 13, 2009)

She didn't look insane to me.  Don't know what to call it.....Medusa is the worst mom i've ever heard of in fiction.  I don't like her, but i like MedusaxStein as a pairing....don't know why....

Also, what's with Waffles' face? He looks like he tasted something sour.


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 13, 2009)

Waffles mad. Waffles wants his syrup, but Noah won't give it to him.

BTW, I find it kinda sick that Waffles wants to be inside the book, despite him already being one of Noah's creations. Very perturbing.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah....i thought he'd love being free.

Does anyone besides me think Waffles is in love with Noah?


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 13, 2009)

Does anyone NOT think so?


----------



## Kek (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, Crona screamed at the top of its lungs, with blank eyes and the tounge's position like in the anime when it first released Ragnarok against Maka. But if you're thinking of something...else, then it would have been an _insane _one.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 14, 2009)

Waffles is constipated.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 14, 2009)

...Why do we call him waffles?


----------



## Aldric (Sep 14, 2009)

Kek said:


> And from the last page it looks like Crona is close to the level of insanity it had at the start of the manga, maybe even more.



It looks far worse than when it first appeared

Can't wait to see what kind of powerup it had, I hope its ship cutting days are back


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 14, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> I really want to know what Crona was doing, because that did NOT look like insanity taking control.


Frankly to me it looks like Crona just hit a 9.0 on the bat-shitometer.
Even Asura didn't seem to enjoy being crazy THAT much.



Medusa better watch out for contact with Maka though.  That's a girl who's always gonna have the spare key to Crona's backdoor.  Can't wait till they meet up again.  Heck, now that Soul's a deathscythe they can actually keep up with Rangnarok's screeching, could be a hell of a brutal fight even compared to last time.


This chapter was just a giant bowl of lolgopher, I loved every second of it.
Really fleshed out his character effectively in a hurry too.  How many more psychological diseases can they squeeze into this manga.

.....Marie and Medusa are gonna have a duke-it-out session over Stein I can just see that coming.


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 14, 2009)

IDGabrielHM said:


> Frankly to me it looks like Crona just hit a 9.0 on the bat-shitometer.
> Even Asura didn't seem to enjoy being crazy THAT much.
> 
> 
> ...


How high does that bat-shitometer go? Cuz I think Crona might have broken it.

The bolded: The anime already got there first. But I wouldn't mind see Ohkubo drawing that as well. I'm excited to see Marie wielded as a DS, though. Anime didn't do much justice for her during the Medusa fight.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 14, 2009)

I AM EXCITED FOR MARIE-MEDUSA DUKE OUT SESSION


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 14, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> I AM EXCITED FOR MARIE-MEDUSA MAKE OUT SESSION



Fixed.


----------



## eunique (Sep 14, 2009)

i really like blackstar ^^
his insane, arrogant but cool


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 14, 2009)

Funniest page in the chapter.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 14, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> Fixed.



D: Thank you! Stupid typos.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 14, 2009)

Why is Maka wearing a bra on color page?  it's like wearing shoes while you have no feet.

Waffles needs to shave.

//HbS


----------



## RivFader (Sep 14, 2009)

That chapter was


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 14, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> ...Why do we call him waffles?


 
Don't know, but it sounds better than Gopher.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2009)

Wonderful chapter, I'm enjoying Maka's fights more and more lately. Never really did get why people bash her, she is getting better and better(the rate is slow, however)

I agree, Waffles is a funny name 

Edit: There was a coleacanth in the color spread!


----------



## Jugger (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah this is second time we got soul eater before fma thats cool. Chapter was really awsome soul eater is just so awsome


----------



## Aldric (Sep 14, 2009)

Waffles comes from that annoying insane bint from Livejournal supposedly because Gopher sounds like the word for "waffles" in romance languages (in French it's "gauffre" for ex)

Get it

Ha-ha-ha-ha

It is funny


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Waffles comes from that annoying insane bint from Livejournal supposedly because Gopher sounds like the word for "waffles" in romance languages (in French it's "gauffre" for ex)
> 
> Get it
> 
> ...



Fandom nicknames have strange origins 

On a side note I'm pretty confident Gopher has attempted to molest Noah in the past given his attitude, or maybe he's just that insane?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 14, 2009)

He probably has tried that....or maybe the other way around, since Kid's tied up that way.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 14, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> Fixed.


Which one do you think would be the uke?


----------



## ssjhaider (Sep 14, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 464 Predictions Thread

Creepy page was creepy.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 14, 2009)

Is that supposed to be the way Crona sees things? I think it is


----------



## RivFader (Sep 14, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Is that supposed to be the way Crona sees things? I think it is



I don't want to know what's going on in Crona's head


----------



## Aldric (Sep 14, 2009)

Man can't wait to see crazy Crona back in the fray

I was tired of shy moe moe Crona for the greasy douchebags at pixiv to draw in frilly gothic lolita dresses and shit


----------



## Jugger (Sep 14, 2009)

Gopher is gay i wonder when he will get out of closet. He is funny character


----------



## Moon (Sep 14, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Gopher is gay i wonder when he will get out of closet. He is funny character



Don't think he is trying to hide it


----------



## Jugger (Sep 14, 2009)

Moon said:


> Don't think he is trying to hide it



From Noah he is hiding it


----------



## Moon (Sep 14, 2009)

But Noah watched the fight, he saw Gopher's orgasm face at Noah's name.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 14, 2009)

I still say that Gopher's just a new shell on top of that thing that killed Mr. Mosquito.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 14, 2009)

What does the writing mean on the last page with Crona?


----------



## Aldric (Sep 14, 2009)

It's a scream


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 14, 2009)

Stealthy infiltration, eh?

//HbS


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh, i wasn't sure if it was or not. Thanks.


----------



## Moon (Sep 14, 2009)

IDGabrielHM said:


> I still say that Gopher's just a new shell on top of that thing that killed Mr. Mosquito.



But that thing was in the book, Gopher has not.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 14, 2009)

It was in the book.  Maybe it wants to go back.


Gopher's obsession, to me, goes way beyong "gay" or anything like that.  It kinda reminds me of those crazy chicks that like to hump the Eiffel Tower and such.  Real good and unhealthily obsessed.


----------



## Kek (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't think gopher was molested hugged enough by his father.


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 14, 2009)

That's what this manga lacks - molestation hugs.


----------



## Tobirama (Sep 14, 2009)

It's back, Crona, finally. Praise the heavens.

Soul had a good show, Maka was especially impressive, that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Gopher is intolerable.


----------



## Moon (Sep 15, 2009)

Is not :<

Though he did seem magnificently unimpressive considering his fancypants soul. When it was shown he had that I thought for sure Ohkubo was going to go down the cliched road of "this is how powerful your soul Can be" So I'm glad he didn't.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 15, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> What does the writing mean on the last page with Crona?



A. (Pronounce as "Ah")


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 15, 2009)

So...we get a chapter next month. I wanna see Crona fight Maka again!


----------



## mangaholic (Sep 15, 2009)

hell yeah, Soul eater fandom.

I really hope Gopher will get 'nother chance to kick makas oh-so-angel-like butt. It kinda pissed me that gopher really doesn't hit her ONE FUCKING time.
(uh noes, it's not like I dun' like her. Actually I like her. much. Just like gopgher more .)


----------



## Gain (Sep 15, 2009)

good chapter


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 15, 2009)

Actually, I appreciate the fact that Gopher didn't get a single hit on Maka. It just shows how much Maka has developed, to the point that she can defeat an enemy she's never faced and doesn't have any info on. That, or Gopher is just plenty weak, even with his shirt cannon of doomz.


----------



## Excalibaah (Sep 15, 2009)

Gopher may be weak... (Noah did say so too.) But i don't think he's really that weak. 
Did Maka ever loose a fight in the newer chapters? I can't really remember.
 BTW: I was surprised. I thought the Fight would be longer than just 2 chapters. Oo


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 15, 2009)

But then if Maka had lost her past couple of fights, then she would have died or have her soul taken, as her opponents have been big baddies who want her dead. If she died, then no one would wield Soul, and that be the end to Soul Eater. Unless she turned into a zombie like Sid-sensei. But then again, only Sid-sensei can pull an awesome and effective zombie, so no. She wins, she lives. She loses, she dies. Simple.


----------



## Excalibaah (Sep 15, 2009)

Na, i didn't mean she should die. It was clear that gopher looses to her.
I just don't like how he looses to her. I mean... He had a badass Shirt and stuff ...

Maka as a zombie. Oh no, no no. One Zombie is enough.
Sid (and his shirts) is just awesome.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 15, 2009)

I like excalibur better then gopher. Gopher is funny because he's pathetic but it was not so funny when he beat up kidd.


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 15, 2009)

I still enjoy his expression. If anyone hasn't noticed yet.


----------



## Moon (Sep 16, 2009)

As long as she is getting captured and rescued she can do whatever she damn well pleases


----------



## ssjhaider (Sep 16, 2009)

I wish the manga would lay off Maka and focus more on supporting characters.

Then again, maybe I just don't like Maka.. >.>


----------



## Gunners (Sep 16, 2009)

KarlaFrazetty

I loled, sadistic bastard.


----------



## Excalibaah (Sep 16, 2009)

Yup. There are so many charakters who were left in the shadow.
I hope personally for more Kilik. 

Is it just me or are maincharakters allways mary sues?


----------



## ssjhaider (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, they really trashed Justin's character. It's a shame cause I thought he was awesome as a good guy.


----------



## mangaholic (Sep 16, 2009)

Excalibaah said:


> Yup. There are so many charakters who were left in the shadow.
> I hope personally for more Kilik.
> 
> Is it just me or are maincharakters allways mary sues?



Oooof course. Main characters are main and therefore strong.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 16, 2009)

Excalibaah said:


> Yup. There are so many charakters who were left in the shadow.
> I hope personally for more Kilik.
> 
> Is it just me or are maincharakters allways mary sues?



No one knows what Mary Sue means now


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 16, 2009)

Excalibaah said:


> Yup. There are so many charakters who were left in the shadow.
> I hope personally for more Kilik.
> 
> Is it just me or are maincharakters allways mary sues?



You mean maka? No way, a mary sue is perfect. Maka ain't perfect. I like Maka but holy sh#$ she is not perfect. The closes would be kidd but he saves himself by being OCD and therefore being awesomly hilarious. Tsubaki maybe but she's just really sweet and she's not the main character so whatever.

I personally wanna see more of the second team (harvard and oxford especially). Then definately some more Chrona.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2009)

Aldric said:


> No one knows what Mary Sue means now


How is Maka a oh wait...Aldric beat me to it.  Ok, carry on.  I'm just passing by


----------



## Kek (Sep 16, 2009)

Hopefully we get more than a two page snipet of Crona and Medusa next month.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 16, 2009)

You want more focus on the side characters?


Geez, this is Soul Eater.  This is one of the best manga I've had exposure to so far as bringing satellite characters into the spotlight and developing them.  It even went as far as to cut the lead role into three pieces.

I think that's plenty.


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, seriously. Really and truly you can't even name Soul as the main, despite he being the title character. Maka got focus because she has a power everybody wants to have/destroy. It would have been the same had someone else had a power that everyone could use to their advantage. Besides, we even got a Kim arc with Ox and Kilik showing off their stuffs. _Soul Eater_'s pretty balanced on that front.

Ohkubo will reveal Crona's new groove soon enough and even do her justice. His manga. His rules.


----------



## Proman (Sep 16, 2009)

Soul is like one of the mains w/o development now. All we know is that sometimes he goes mad and his brother was pro music.


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 16, 2009)

The truth of the matter is that Soul doesn't get much panel time, unless he says something while in his scythe form. He's the only one who really needs an arc.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 16, 2009)

Why is everyone banned looking?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2009)

I am banned

Reading now finally!


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 16, 2009)

Now I'm a mod.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 16, 2009)

haha Gopher is going to get raped for beating the shit out of kid by noah hahaha, but he will probably like it.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2009)

Can't believe Gopher is losing his cool against Maka


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 16, 2009)

THE MOTHER ******* blueangel326 show.

He failed his beloved sexmaster Noah-sama. Against a girl. A (sometimes) whiny girl with angel wings. Who wouldn't be pissed?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey guys, i have a question. When i was rereading Soul Eater chapter 4, since Crona has black blood....
*Spoiler*: __ 



is her menstrul blood black too?


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2009)

.....she's a boy


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 17, 2009)

Memos said:


> .....she's a boy


I though we establishes she was an "it".

//HbS


----------



## Aldric (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm pretty much sure Crona is a hermaphrodite

I'm serious too


----------



## ssjhaider (Sep 17, 2009)

Crona's clearly female.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah clearly



Those are all dudes btw

Yes even the ones with huge tits


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2009)

:lamo

I was joking. We don't know yet.


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 17, 2009)

Ah, the Japanese's lack of gendered pronouns and textual ambiguity.

For all purposes of KiddXCrona, Crona's a girl. Unless Kidd is actually gay. Either is fine with me.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 17, 2009)

Why the fuck is this pairing so popular anyway

Kid pats Crona on the back once and next thing you know there's hundreds of fanarts of the two checking eachother's tonsils

Pairing fans I swear


----------



## RivFader (Sep 17, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Why the fuck is this pairing so popular anyway
> 
> Kid pats Crona on the back once and next thing you know there's hundreds of fanarts of the two checking eachother's tonsils
> 
> Pairing fans I swear



You can have yuri/yaoi and straight pairings all in one with Crona, no wonder she/he's popular


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 17, 2009)

Would it have been better if I had said MakaxCrona? 

I just like the fanart. That, and Crona is so unruly and asymmetrical. That would be a challenge for OCD Kidd. Unless of course you like OT3s. 

Really, there's only one pairing I ship in this series. The rest are just for fun.


----------



## Tobirama (Sep 17, 2009)

Commissioning fanart of KidCrona playing tonsil hockey while Ragnarok impales them both


----------



## Aldric (Sep 17, 2009)

I figured it was a purely aesthetic issue

Like shojo fangirls got drawn to that pairing cause it followed the classic graphical codes of dark haired boy and light haired "girl"

Cause canon wise it makes zero sense


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 17, 2009)

That actually sounds like fun. Link when it's done, please.  Ragnarok equals win.

Aldric: I've never actually heard of such a code. That's actually a horrible stereotype. And retarded. 

There are such things as crack pairings, y'know.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 17, 2009)

Ragnarok x Excalibur is my OTP  pek


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 17, 2009)

Excalibur is always on top. No doubt.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 17, 2009)

There's no top and bottom!  

It's a beautiful mutual relationship where both partners are equals and draw strength from eachother "I'll be there for you", those words resonate in Ragna-kun's mind in times of need and Excalibur sama knows that he can always count on his significant othfghlghbbghmghlghlblgh


----------



## mangaholic (Sep 17, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> Yeah, seriously. Really and truly you can't even name Soul as the main, despite he being the title character. Maka got focus because she has a power everybody wants to have/destroy. It would have been the same had someone else had a power that everyone could use to their advantage. Besides, we even got a Kim arc with Ox and Kilik showing off their stuffs. _Soul Eater_'s pretty balanced on that front.
> 
> Ohkubo will reveal Crona's new groove soon enough and even do her justice. His manga. His rules.



You're so right .. how could I forgot that. The Kim arc was so great. I love this story pek Hope we'll see more from them.


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry, but I see Excalibur-sama subduing Ragnarok's ignorant ways into oblivion. Besides, Excalibur is pure while Ragnarok is foul. I'd like to see a daily moment of those two. :S


----------



## Aldric (Sep 17, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> Aldric: I've never actually heard of such a code. That's actually a horrible stereotype. And retarded.



Horrible and retarded stereotypes in my shojo

This is an outrage


----------



## Moon (Sep 17, 2009)

Stop with the sword sex


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 17, 2009)

I prefer Girl!Crona. Though either way its cute!


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 17, 2009)

No, I'm saying that, while I enjoy my occasional Shoujo and have come to know the usual themes/comparisons, I've never heard of such a stereotype, and in fact it doesn't apply to any of the ones I read.

But sword sex is how you beget awesome sword babies! Excalibur-sama would be such a motherly figure.


----------



## mangaholic (Sep 17, 2009)

I like Crona as a girl more, but I still would love her as a boy.
Or as a hermaphrodite.


----------



## Kek (Sep 17, 2009)

Did somebody say KidCrona? :ho

If it was up to me, I'd have Crona as either a hermaphrodite or genderless. that way everybody wins/loses.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 17, 2009)

I wish the author would let us know about Crona. Every fic i read i get more confused.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2009)

Kek said:


> Did somebody say KidCrona? :ho
> 
> If it was up to me, I'd have Crona as either a hermaphrodite or genderless. that way everybody wins/loses.



Appeaser


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 17, 2009)

So, we've got Medusa (Snakes) Arachne (Spiders)....so the other sister (assuming there are only 3 like in Mythology) a Scorpion (i looked up all other animals and this seemed the best.)


----------



## Kek (Sep 17, 2009)

I was thinking Crabs (like Calypso), but scorpiions are cool too.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 17, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> There are such things as crack pairings, y'know.



Yes, but the Son of death who possibly has OCD going at it with a sexually ambigous crazy person who can kill people with his/her blood isn't crack enough.

Any pairing with Excalibur however...


----------



## Kek (Sep 17, 2009)

ExcaliburCrona anyone?


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 17, 2009)

Now that's hot 

Well at least it isn't those ridiculous pics of Excalibur as a bishonen.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 17, 2009)

For some reason Excaliber reminds me of one of my cats..... My favorite crack pairing is.......FreexEruka


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh My...ExcaliburXRagnarok? ExcaliburXCrona?  
I would of never thought of that. 

My OTP is KidXMaka


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 17, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> Sorry, but I see Excalibur-sama subduing Ragnarok's ignorant ways into oblivion. Besides, Excalibur is pure while Ragnarok is foul. I'd like to see a daily moment of those two. :S


Bwakame!  They're perfect for each other.

Can't you just see the two of them sharing an upstate appartment?  Perhaps Ragnarok would drop his half-finished cigar butt on the streetwalk outside and Excalibur would pick it up with the spike of his umbrella, holding it up before Ragnarok and glowering at him dissapointedly?

Then they'd go upstairs and have makeup sex


----------



## Aldric (Sep 18, 2009)

Kek said:


> ExcaliburCrona anyone?



Oh lawdy



battlerek said:


> Now that's hot
> 
> Well at least it isn't those ridiculous pics of Excalibur as a bishonen.



CAPTAIN OSAKA SET FUCK YEAH

Poz


----------



## RivFader (Sep 18, 2009)

Kek said:


> ExcaliburCrona anyone?



Oh gawd, the win is OVER 9000!


----------



## mangaholic (Sep 18, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> My favorite crack pairing is.......FreexEruka



I like them tooo 



..Is crona wearing a ouran high school uniform?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 18, 2009)

IDGabrielHM said:


> Bwakame! They're perfect for each other.
> 
> Can't you just see the two of them sharing an upstate appartment? Perhaps Ragnarok would drop his half-finished cigar butt on the streetwalk outside and Excalibur would pick it up with the spike of his umbrella, holding it up before Ragnarok and glowering at him dissapointedly?
> 
> Then they'd go upstairs and have makeup sex


 
Do they even have those parts?



mangaholic said:


> I like them tooo
> 
> 
> 
> ..Is crona wearing a ouran high school uniform?


 
I think she is. I have a question....if Tsubaki, Liz+Patty, etc. were to become Death Scythes, they'd become scythes but retain their other abilities, right?


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 18, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Do they even have those parts?
> 
> 
> 
> I think she is. I have a question....if Tsubaki, Liz+Patty, etc. were to become Death Scythes, they'd become scythes but retain their other abilities, right?


No, they wouldn't become "scythes." Death Scythe is just the general ranking. They'd get mundo power-ups, but they'd still retain their form, although there might be some serious upgrades. Think of Marie, Asuka, and Justin - they're all "death scythes" but they are not shaped like scythes, still in their original form, only more kickass.


----------



## taboo (Sep 18, 2009)

i like boy chrona x girl chrona

it's the only real pairing


----------



## Kek (Sep 18, 2009)

^ I approve.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 18, 2009)

I approve of any Crona pairing.

Hey, anyone have MasterChick's set (the original) in HQ?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks! pek


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 22, 2009)

What happens to a human soul after a human dies? Does it just float there, waiting for someone to eat it? Mifune is the only one who "disappeared"... and we had many humans killed in this manga (on or offscreen)

//HbS


----------



## Aldric (Sep 22, 2009)

Whares the anime epilogue

Or was that just a troll


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 22, 2009)

An epilogue?



Hunted by sister said:


> What happens to a human soul after a human dies? Does it just float there, waiting for someone to eat it? Mifune is the only one who "disappeared"... and we had many humans killed in this manga (on or offscreen)
> 
> //HbS


 
I'm not sure, good question....


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 22, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> What happens to a human soul after a human dies? Does it just float there, waiting for someone to eat it? Mifune is the only one who "disappeared"... and we had many humans killed in this manga (on or offscreen)
> 
> //HbS


This could be a stretch, but whenever we see a soul, it's when someone destroys the body, and only the soul remains, unharmed. But I would assume that when someone dies a natural death (not some monster obliterating the body), the soul is possibly still connected to the body, and so the soul dies as well and therefore disappears. At least, that's my theory.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 22, 2009)

When Crona was brought into the fold Shinigami-sama confiscated all of the souls Ragnarok had eaten.  All of them good, healthy human souls.

If you disregard the Kishin Egg crap, then a soul is a soul is a soul.  Shinigami has taken in a ton of souls from both innocent and corrupted lives.


.........


WtfHeDoin with all those souls?  Where do THEY go?

My assumption is that whatever Shinigami is doing with the souls he gets ahold of, is the same end fate as what awaits souls who pass on normally.  And, then there's that in-between stage demonstrated by the Kidd missions where we see a soul can be locked up on a boat or tied up in a mummy.  That'd probably be where "ghosts" come from, wanderers and lost souls, but I doubt that's the norm or anything.


----------



## Sin (Sep 22, 2009)

First post updated.

(and no I don't care how late I am :3)


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 22, 2009)

Question: Does it bother any of you guys/gals that Ohkubo recently decided to give them official school uniform dress? Somewhat officially turning _Soul Eater_ into an academy genre as if it weren't already one (not really)?

It personally doesn't bother me since I rather like the new outfits. They're sexy.


----------



## Kek (Sep 22, 2009)

^ Not at all.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 22, 2009)

Those are military uniforms, obviously.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 22, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> Question: Does it bother any of you guys/gals that Ohkubo recently decided to give them official school uniform dress? Somewhat officially turning _Soul Eater_ into an academy genre as if it weren't already one (not really)?
> 
> It personally doesn't bother me since I rather like the new outfits. They're sexy.



I thought it was a final move to get more readers before cancellation?


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I thought it was a final move to get more readers before cancellation?



Down Mider  doooown.


----------



## Moon (Sep 23, 2009)

Ohkubo is just appeasing his female fans. This can also be seen in the latest chapters. He who once created scantly-clad ladies is not in the same state of mind of he who had a young lad declare he was the one to satisfy an older gentleman.


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 23, 2009)

There's absolutely nothing wrong with a young man declaring his undying affection for his master.


----------



## Moon (Sep 23, 2009)

But there's a problem with him being the master of a young boy 

And what is this "body perfecting" Gopher spoke of. It does not sound saintly.


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, if you wanted to hand your master the world on a silver plate, would you want the "perfect body" to allow you to do so?

Besides, Gopher is probably a defect, which is why he's so emotional.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 23, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> Question: Does it bother any of you guys/gals that Ohkubo recently decided to give them official school uniform dress?



Who cares**


----------



## nick1689 (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow. Just caught up with this. I started the anime when it first came out, but I stopped wathing it around the 20th-ish episode (not really sure why tbh)...

But the manga is awesome! It's just so great. I read it in like 3 days (yeh, I know for some people that's really slow... But for me it's fast)

I dont know what it is... it's just epic. One thing though, the comradeship between all the chars... It feels so real. And combat, and the lulz, and the everything... 

To bad it's a monthly manga, why cant it be weekly?!


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 23, 2009)

If it were weekly, we'd get less than 20 pages, with shitty fight scenes that last 5 chapters, with no real sense of a plot or focus anymore. I actually don't mind that it's monthly - usually means higher quality.


----------



## nick1689 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeh that's the good thing about monthly manga's

But still, 1 month waits


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 23, 2009)

I can wait.

Well, at least it hasn't gone on Hiatus and something bad happened, like Shin-chan (whose author died).


----------



## mangaholic (Sep 23, 2009)

I like it also more monthly. As blueangel said, better quality and muuuch more pages. 



blueangel326 said:


> Besides, Gopher is probably a defect, which is why he's so emotional.



.. this sounds kinda good.


----------



## Kek (Sep 23, 2009)

Longer wait = Better Chapter

At least for SE.


----------



## AzureJericho (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah, I'm usually very happy with the length and quality of storytelling in Soul Eater as well. If a month long wait is all I have to endure to get something really stellar then I'm good. 

Now then, as for the last chapter, I must say seeing Maka transition from flying to ass kicking and back to flying so seamlessly really makes me want a second Soul Eater anime done by Bones again. Those guys nailed the animation so well when they converted it from the manga to the show. It's a real pity (though understandable) that they couldn't go 1:1 with the manga's plotline.

As for the new "Big Bads", I don't really have much to say. Gopher seems like he was just foolish and that toned down whatever lethality he had going for himself, even moreso when Maka went serious mode. Noah is still an enigma (with awesome character design), Justin still makes me want to like him even though I'd punch him in the face for almost getting Stein screwed, and OH LAWD WAS THAT SOME CHRONA FORESHADOWING AND ARACHNA MEDUSA? 

My frothing demand for next chapter increases.


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 23, 2009)

I want my Black Star to finally fight Crona


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 23, 2009)

Dam, i probably sound like a noob but it's best to research before stepping into it.

I read/like - Dragon ball z, One Piece, Naruto, Bleach, HxH, D Grayman, FMA, History's Strongest Desciple - Kenichi, Fairy Tale, Claymore

Now, do you think i'd like/get into Soul eater? Is it a chick flick? 

Ps. Some of the manga's i listed now, i do read some of them because of "boredom" or because i read too much of it to just quit without knowing how it wud end. 

Thanks, hope you understand.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 23, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Dam, i probably sound like a noob but it's best to research before stepping into it.
> 
> I read/like - Dragon ball z, One Piece, Naruto, Bleach, HxH, D Grayman, FMA, History's Strongest Desciple - Kenichi, Fairy Tale, Claymore
> 
> ...



yes,you will probably like it
watch the anime up to the point when they deviate from the manga then start reading

it's one of my favourite


----------



## Kek (Sep 23, 2009)

Or just read it from the start, or read and watch, which ever you prefer.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll just point you to the first panel of Soul Eater that I ever saw, and which convinced me immediately to find out where it had come from and how to get ahold of more.


Heads Up.

God it was irritating.  Bad intel.  I spent two days looking for something called Black Blood before I stumbled across the words Soul Eater by happenstance.
Then I read 40 or so chapters in two sittings.  Quite the nice production values, this one.


----------



## Moon (Sep 23, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Dam, i probably sound like a noob but it's best to research before stepping into it.
> 
> I read/like - Dragon ball z, One Piece, Naruto, Bleach, HxH, D Grayman, FMA, History's Strongest Desciple - Kenichi, Fairy Tale, Claymore
> 
> ...



Much less of a chick flick than a few others you mentioned. They never really deal with romance in the chick flick fashion, its always just more of an implied thing (aka no declarations of love whilest in a fight) 

If you do go with reading the first bit rather than watching it then do be sure not to let the art get to you, it changes drastically for the better as the manga goes on.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 23, 2009)

The first one panel i saw was of Blair turning into a cat.....It reminded me of a cat at the local HS.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 24, 2009)

^ which one?..........

?


----------



## migukuni (Sep 24, 2009)

hmmm... i miss seeing blaire 
and kid-kun too and blackstar


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 24, 2009)

I hope we get to see blair soon... 

When was the last time we saw her in the manga? Clown Arc?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 24, 2009)

We need more Blair.....i want to see her fight someone in Cat form for the lulz.


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 24, 2009)

What about the giant fish in this months color page!!?!?!


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 24, 2009)

You mean fighting it? That'd be funny, then she'd eat it for dinner. I'm hungry now.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 24, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Well, at least it hasn't gone on Hiatus and something bad happened, like Shin-chan (whose author died).


Damn, that's awful.
Mider, let's prepare ourselves and make plans for October, like "Ohkubo dead!"

//HbS


----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2009)

Can't wait for the sets<3


----------



## Memos (Sep 24, 2009)

I'll fight against you all this time


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 24, 2009)

_


Hunted by sister said:



Mider, let's prepare ourselves and make plans for October, like "Ohkubo dead!"

//HbS

Click to expand...



Oh no_, you are _not_ doing that in my birth month. *No way in hell.*


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 24, 2009)

Karma will bite you in the ass, so I'd be careful what you say. ANYTHING can happen.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 24, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Now, do you think i'd like/get into Soul eater? Is it a chick flick?



What the hell would make you think that? Soul Eater a chick flick? It's nothing like that, it's pure shonen

It's basically everything Bleach or Naruto should be and with enough personality to feel fresh


----------



## migukuni (Sep 25, 2009)

yes kid-kun's personality a total OC-OC


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 25, 2009)

I wonder if his phobia is a actual phobia.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 26, 2009)

kid doesnt have phobia he's just OC-OC


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 26, 2009)

And in case you were wondering YES, obsessive compulsive is a real disfunction that effects real people.  Look it up.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 26, 2009)

Finally, Soul became a death scythe


----------



## migukuni (Sep 26, 2009)

my friend is OC when it comes to studies


----------



## QianQian (Sep 26, 2009)

I wish it were a weekly series


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 26, 2009)

I checked and Kidd's OCD is a real one. I thought it was fake when i first heard of it.


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 26, 2009)

No, one of the things that makes Ohkubo a really awesome artist is the fact that all the characters and their flaws are pretty relevant to real world, therefore realistic. For me, it makes all the characters all the more lovable.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 26, 2009)

I think you can be pretty much oc about anything. Doesn't each case depend on the person?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 26, 2009)

So, besides Kidd, who else has quirks?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 26, 2009)

Black*Star's are pretty obvious


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, yeah.


----------



## Proman (Sep 26, 2009)

Most of them have quirks, Maka with Maka Chop (well kinda a different way of tsunudre beating) Soul with being cool, Spirit with obsessiveness


----------



## Moon (Sep 27, 2009)

This got him Banned

Here's a thread from back in the day where halfhearted listed most of the characters various "quirks".

Speaking of back in the day, Soul Eater gets to win Manga of the Month in November, so prepare yeselves.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 27, 2009)

Soul eater will stomp. STOMP!


----------



## AzureJericho (Sep 27, 2009)

IDGabrielHM said:


> I'll just point you to the first panel of Soul Eater that I ever saw, and which convinced me immediately to find out where it had come from and how to get ahold of more.
> 
> 
> Heads Up.
> ...



I am so late, but by God, this was one of those moments I have been so happy to read myself in a comic without spoilers. Ohkubo fucking knows insanity can be badass when done right.


*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK, I want a Insane Deathscythe wielding Maka fight now. 




As for me, it was really just a strange happening. I knew about Soul Eater from the absolute beginning and hear about it but never really got around to it. Suddenly on a whim and bored with the other things I was reading/not reading, I picked it up and holy damn was it good. I think the art even from the start had a lot to do with it.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 27, 2009)

My top 3 are: 
Kidd's OCD
Excaliber's Superiority Complex
and Patty....being Patty.


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 27, 2009)

I think I might say that Patty is my favorite. Because she's so cute, innocent, and psycho-ish. She's my twin.


----------



## mangaholic (Sep 27, 2009)

Patty for the win!


----------



## Moon (Sep 27, 2009)

If there will be another good guy that goes evil I'd have to think it would be Patty. Past few chapters have been showing just how formidable she is and then there is this hint Ohkubo gave us a while back.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Now just what would she have done if Kidd wasn't there? Kidd isn't there now. Don't say I didn't warn ya


----------



## Kek (Sep 27, 2009)

Patty is final villain material.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 27, 2009)

I think we have enough villains like that


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 27, 2009)

Patty as the final villian?


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 27, 2009)

Nah, I'd think her too innocent to be a big baddie. Then again...it's always the one you least expect. Wait, nevermind, Justin already claimed that spot.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 27, 2009)

Tsubaki could be one.  The shy ones are usually the ones who go crazy and kill people. (Carrie anyone?)


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 27, 2009)

Nah, Tsubaki had her chance when she absorbed her brother. Besides, Black*Star wouldn't let her do anything she'd regret.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 27, 2009)

I know. I was kidding.  What chapter does Kami appear in?


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 27, 2009)

If anyone of the main cast were to go astray, I think it would most likely be Soul. For various reasons.

Kami hasn't made an actually appearance yet. So we've no clue what she looks like.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 27, 2009)

Kami... Maka's mum? Didn't we see a picture with her, but without most of the face?

//HbS


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 27, 2009)

So what we know so far about Kami:

she has boobs
she has womenz hair
...


----------



## Moon (Sep 27, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> So what we know so far about Kami:
> *
> she has boobs*
> she has womenz hair
> ...



Uhhh considering Spirit dumped her and Maka's appearance...


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 27, 2009)

Now I didn't say that she has a pair of knockers...

But then again, having a baby does some things to woman's body... :ho


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 27, 2009)

Moon said:


> Uhhh considering Spirit dumped her and Maka's appearance...



Kami left HIM though (cause he's a tool). I'm expecting her to wear the pants in the relationship.


----------



## Proman (Sep 27, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> If anyone of the main cast were to go astray, I think it would most likely be Soul. For various reasons.
> 
> Kami hasn't made an actually appearance yet. So we've no clue what she looks like.


Yeah I've been expecting Soul to go crazy for some time now. There was that thing with Medusa and I had thought that was it until Maka came and stopped it. Generally with these kinds of powers like Black Blood the worst has to happen first before they can completely control it (Ichigo hollow mode, Naruto Kyuubi, etc), but then again if that were to happen it would have made more sense earlier.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 27, 2009)

Where did you guys get Kami from? I haven't seen her name anywhere in the manga...


----------



## Kek (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't even remember the picture of her.


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 27, 2009)

I actually don't remember if I read it somewhere in the manga or if the anime named her.

Runuganga

That doesn't make anything official, since it included both manga and anime, but...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 27, 2009)

But it's good enough until we either get confirmation or a real name.

I've been waiting for the black blood to drive Soul crazy and him to disappear on Maka as well.

I say if Ohkubo plans a timeskip (not that I'm for or against such a thing), Soul going crazy and disappearing would be a good kickstart for it. Maka would have to train a lot by herself over however large the skip is, plus the world can go to hell and be more interesting when we get back to it.


----------



## Proman (Sep 27, 2009)

Wasn't there already a timeskip for when he became a death scythe?


----------



## Kek (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, I doubt we'll get another timeskip so soon. Especially with Medusa/Crona and Noah Band of Baddies on the horizon.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 27, 2009)

It was like a month timeskip... there could be another one around the corner.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 27, 2009)

it was stein that had said the name, i'm pretty sure. but her name being mentioned i do remember


----------



## Mider T (Sep 27, 2009)

Maka's mother = God?


----------



## Proman (Sep 28, 2009)

Still having Soul go crazy and Maka train super hard sounds too much like an orange ninja we should all know. And if the author was gonna do that I still think it would've worked out better earlier before Soul became a death scythe. They introduced too many new things, Noah, Chrona, Gopher, flying, for it to go back to being about Black Blood. Of course something could go wrong when they meet up with Chrona but that's the only opportunity i see


----------



## Moon (Sep 28, 2009)

I can't see Soul going evil for a full arc. I don't think anyone can prove me wrong in saying that he has the strongest resistance to insanity out of his generation simply due to his black blood. Even when Maka went crazy Soul was still fairly in control. 

But I will go ahead and say that I would be surprised if another good guy didn't go evil/insane by the next 10 chapters or so. Betrayal just seems to be a plot point of Soul Eater. 

And we are already in a rescue arc, just with Kidd instead. And how on earth could Maka muster the strength to bring back Soul on her own? The only tech we've seen truly fight well on their own is Stein (and I guess Shinigami and witches)

And it isn't like Ohkubo needs to nerf Maka by taking away Soul, she's pretty close to Earth as it is in terms of power. 

Only timeskip the manga really needs is the one where they get the potential to defeat Asura (without a damned punch o courage)


----------



## Mider T (Sep 28, 2009)

I thought Soul was immune to insanity due to him already being partially insane?


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 28, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Maka's mother = God?



Not necessarily. Kami can also mean hair and paper. Depends on the kanji. Course, at this point I'm sure it was in the anime, so who knows.

And I wouldn't say Soul is "immune" to insanity, just a higher resistance. Especially if you're counting on his black blood being the cause - Crona is affected by the insanity despite having pure black blood. However, weapons are not susceptible to insanity if they stay in their weapon forms. Remember right before everyone headed off during the Xmas invasion that Stein told them to stay in their weapon forms? I'd say that the psyche of weapons, as they are resonating with someone else, are not as open as the meisters'. Meaning, they are not easily (if at all) affected by disturbances in their mentalities and wavelengths. For example, the bottom panels of this. It's as if they are just plain weapons.

y'know, it would be a real twist if Maka's mom became/turned out to be one of the baddies.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 28, 2009)

And then theirs black star who is all godly and brushes insanity off like nothing.


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 28, 2009)

Hmm, no, he was susceptible to it as well. Remember Kishin revival when he thought he managed to stop Eruka?


----------



## Moon (Sep 28, 2009)

He *was*
He still probably could get hit with Asura level insanity, but Arachne level is pure fodder to him


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kek (Sep 28, 2009)

Black Star fuckin rocks.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 28, 2009)

What about Soul's inner Jiraiya demon? I kinda forgot if he was tamed or not.

//HbS


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 28, 2009)

I like that! Jiraiya demon!!!  

Anyways, I think he's still there. He only approaches when Soul and Maka are in a pinch.


----------



## Proman (Sep 28, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> What about Soul's inner Jiraiya demon? I kinda forgot if he was tamed or not.
> 
> //HbS



Yeah in the anime he got owned but not yet in the manga


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey, i watched the first two episodes, was suprisingly quite good (cos most animes you don't tend to get into it so quickly). Anyways, i know alot of poeple mentioned this before, but is the manga author inspired by bleach in any way? Shinigami/shinigami - hollows/kishou's - zanpaktou/weapon. 

Anyways, who cares.

Um, could someone with better knowledge point me in the right direction with the anime/manga. I only like to watch/read CANNON, so usually i watch the cannon of an anime then switch over on the story in the manga.

Is all 51 episodes of SE cannon or is there any filler within it?

Thanks.


----------



## Proman (Sep 28, 2009)

It's basically Canon until they fight mosquito and then there's an anime original ending.


----------



## Moon (Sep 28, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Anyways, i know alot of poeple mentioned this before, but is the manga author inspired by bleach in any way? Shinigami/shinigami - hollows/kishou's - zanpaktou/weapon.
> 
> Anyways, who cares.



What. I don't see any similarities between the two and I don't believe I've heard this comparison before actually.

A Shinigami is a god of death. Its a word, its a person. There have been countless Shinigami's in manga and anime. 

Hollows aren't like Kishin, namely because hollows = ghosts while the Kishin is a Demon God. 

Zanpaktou are weapons. The human weapons used in Soul Eater are weapons. The fists in Ippo are weapons. This pencil I am currently holding in my hand... is a weapon. Soul Eater used human weapons long before Zanpaktous were shown to have a humanish form.

Other than that just stop at the Brew Arc in the Anime and start reading at the Manga's Brew Arc. Do not be fooled into following the Anime after Brew.


----------



## Kek (Sep 28, 2009)

SE > Bleach

But Bleach is still good, I just never heard that comparison before. There are dozzzens of Shinigami in Bleach, only 2 in SE.


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 28, 2009)

My sister made that comparison last year, but this is the first time I'm reading it on the interwebz. 
when you _really_ think about it, they are similar in a way. However, I think Soul Eater is slightly better. 

After half way through episode 36, stop!!!!!


----------



## Cold (Sep 28, 2009)

Just read 65.  

Go Maka


----------



## Cool Beans (Sep 28, 2009)

bleach and soul eater comparisons!? well i suppose that stark espada is a rip off of death the kid 

i cant forgive the anime for how they handled wrapping up the series it could have been done so much better...


----------



## Moon (Sep 28, 2009)

MasterChick said:


> My sister made that comparison last year, but this is the first time I'm reading it on the interwebz.
> when you _really_ think about it, they are similar in a way. However, I think Soul Eater is *slightly* better.
> 
> After half way through episode 36, stop!!!!!





At least we have a plot


----------



## Kek (Sep 28, 2009)

Cold said:


> Just read 65.
> 
> Go Maka



Or the end of 60.

Yum Crona


----------



## spaZ (Sep 29, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> Hmm, no, he was susceptible to it as well. Remember Kishin revival when he thought he managed to stop Eruka?



....That means shit he has grown soooooo much since then hes a completely different person compared to that time.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 29, 2009)

Cold said:


> Just read 65.
> 
> Go Maka



I JUST read it too, that seemed TOOOOOOOOOO easy


----------



## Moon (Sep 29, 2009)

Well Maka is a Death Scythe, and Gopher is only one level above fodder on the evil villain scale.


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 29, 2009)

MasterChick said:


> After half way through episode 36, stop!!!!!



Thanks, i will.

Why'd they gotta kil of Al Capone, he was awesome


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 29, 2009)

Moon said:


> What. I don't see any similarities between the two and I don't believe I've heard this comparison before actually.


Ohkubo.  Oh Kubo.  :lolkubo


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 29, 2009)

^ Which makes them the same manga.


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 29, 2009)

Moon said:


> At least we have a plot


 

Tru 



Kek said:


> Or the end of 60.
> 
> Yum Crona







spaZ said:


> ....That means shit he has grown soooooo much since then hes a completely different person compared to that time.


Hell to the YA!!!! 



Perseverance said:


> Thanks, i will.
> 
> Why'd they gotta kil of Al Capone, he was awesome


NP 



Agmaster said:


> Ohkubo.  Oh Kubo.  :lolkubo


wow...who knew?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 29, 2009)

I wonder when Ragnarok will appear again? I wanna see Crona and Maka fight again.


----------



## Moon (Sep 29, 2009)

Well Crona's screaming could be explained by having Crona fused with Ragnarok.

Ragnarok does enjoy his screaming


----------



## Kek (Sep 29, 2009)

You mean like refusing? 

I think it's screaming was the result of Medusa re-brainwahing Crona, some kind of super insanity, or both.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 29, 2009)

Maka trying to do the Kamina stance had me  ing

And gotta love Gopher's face too


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 29, 2009)

I feel bad for Crona....Medusa's a horrible mom and Crona just wants to be a normal.....male--girl---er,person.


----------



## Kek (Sep 29, 2009)

I've been wondering, if Medusa and Crona are mother/child and Medusa's full name is "Medusa Gorgon" and Crona's full name is "Crona Makenshi", why do they have different surnames? 

Is is because Crona kept his/her father's last name, or was Medusa lying about their relationship, or have I been misinformed?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 29, 2009)

I wondered about that too...Maybe she liked Makenshi better than Gorgon. My mom remarried and i kept my dad's last name cause the new one sounded odd.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 29, 2009)

crona is such a tool, poor kid


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 29, 2009)

Don't you mean Medusa? I wonder what Crona's dad looked like? For some reason i always picture Stein.


----------



## Kek (Sep 29, 2009)

Maybe that's why she wants Stein so bad.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 29, 2009)

Medusa _did_ admit she likes him.


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2009)

I love this love triangle.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 29, 2009)

A little bit of me wants to see Medusa and Stein happen.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 29, 2009)

It's hot isn't it?  Forbidden and dangerous.


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> A little bit of me wants to see Medusa and Stein happen.


Same here Roma.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 29, 2009)

Mider T said:


> It's hot isn't it? Forbidden and dangerous.


 
Yes. I wonder though.....how they met before (since Arachne said she had liked him for a long time?)



Legend said:


> Same here Roma.


 
I know! Crona seems like a blend of them, a perfect offspring.


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2009)

Years back,While Stein was asleep Medusa took "his seed".


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 29, 2009)

I can totally see that, with Medusa being who she is.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 30, 2009)

Imagine for a moment, that Crona's dad got away from Medusa and she didn't have the inclination to care and go after him...............and then he shacked up with Maka's mother after she separated from Spirit.

oooooooh.

Everyone loves it when its scandelous.



By the by, given how excessively abusive Medusa is to all people and especially her own child, ya think that maybe that extended to _many kinds_ of abuse....?  Wouldn't surprise me coming from Ragnarok either.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 30, 2009)

Kek said:
			
		

> I've been wondering, if Medusa and Crona are mother/child and Medusa's full name is "Medusa Gorgon" and Crona's full name is "Crona Makenshi", why do they have different surnames?


Makenshi isn't Crona's last name. It means Demon Swordsman. When Maka first tells Crona her name, she refers to herself as Scythe Wielder Maka, Crona responds in kind.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 30, 2009)

crona weeeew.... poor kid


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 30, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> Makenshi isn't Crona's last name. It means Demon Swordsman. When Maka first tells Crona her name, she refers to herself as Scythe Wielder Maka, Crona responds in kind.


 
 Oh, i feel so stupid.


----------



## Kek (Sep 30, 2009)

^ Don't feel to bad, I'm the one who brought it up.


----------



## excellence153 (Sep 30, 2009)

Whoever this Gopher kid is, I don't like him.  He'll get taken out, sooner or later.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 30, 2009)

Now that I think about it, when gopher mad that sad face he reminded me of another character


----------



## migukuni (Oct 1, 2009)

noah actually looks pretty handsome nya~~


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 1, 2009)

Noah reminds me of some creepy dude you see on 48 Hours who kidnaps girls. I don't know why though......


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 1, 2009)

Our THAT time of the month is close...

//HbS


----------



## Kek (Oct 1, 2009)

Except by kidnapping girls, Noah makes boys want him.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 1, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> Our THAT time of the month is close...
> 
> //HbS


Sooner or later, everything gets cancelled.  Even the funniest of running gags.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 1, 2009)

Kek said:


> Except by kidnapping girls, Noah makes boys want him.


 
The only boy i know who'd want his is Waffles. Speaking of waffles......


----------



## Moon (Oct 2, 2009)

No Soul Eater this month.

**


----------



## scaramanga (Oct 2, 2009)

Moon said:


> No Soul Eater this month.
> 
> **


----------



## Kek (Oct 2, 2009)

Wha? I thought it came early this month.


----------



## Darth (Oct 2, 2009)

repeating for emphasis.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 2, 2009)

No SE? What the fuck. Goddammit


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 2, 2009)

I refuse.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 2, 2009)

You guys are joking again.....


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> You guys are joking again.....





Agmaster said:


> Sooner or later, everything gets cancelled.  Even the funniest of running gags.


I say thee nay.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh come on, no SE this month is ten times as believable as SE being canceled. You guys just don't know how to run with a funny joke


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 2, 2009)

... this topic has single handedly ruined my faith in others. 

We're using this on newbies though.


----------



## Kek (Oct 2, 2009)

What joke? Oh, andSE is out this month, but its going to be early.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 2, 2009)

So what do you think'll happen this chapter? My "Medusa's going to make Crona's life a mess again" sense is tingling.


Off topic: I'm not in a joking mood cause i've got a lot on my plate for this month.  Life is really sad now that jiji's gone.


----------



## Kek (Oct 2, 2009)

I think we'll see some evidence of Medusa's re-brainwashing/desensitizing of Crona. Or maybe Ohkubo won't address Medusa/Crona this issue and tease us some more.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 2, 2009)

I just wish Medusa would show Crona a little love, poor little thing.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Oct 3, 2009)

Kek said:


> What joke? Oh, andSE is out this month, but its going to be early.


Yeah, real early.

Can't believe they moved up the November issue to Oct. 11, and then kept the October issue on top of it.  Must be a hell of a lot of convoluted plot to get out of the way before Ohkubo draws up the big guns for christmas.

Hope it doesn't mean we'll get shitty art this time  But I could go for some more panels from Chrona's crazyworld


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 3, 2009)

Medusa? Love?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 3, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Medusa? Love?



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 4, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Medusa? Love?


lol?

//HbS


----------



## Olgiebear (Oct 4, 2009)

IDGabrielHM said:


> Yeah, real early.
> 
> Can't believe they moved up the November issue to Oct. 11, and then kept the October issue on top of it.  Must be a hell of a lot of convoluted plot to get out of the way before Ohkubo draws up the big guns for christmas.
> 
> Hope it doesn't mean we'll get shitty art this time  But I could go for some more panels from Chrona's crazyworld



What?
I don't really understand this.
Can someone explain?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 4, 2009)

IDGabrielHM said:


> Yeah, real early.
> 
> Can't believe they moved up the November issue to Oct. 11, and then kept the October issue on top of it.  Must be a hell of a lot of convoluted plot to get out of the way before Ohkubo draws up the big guns for christmas.
> 
> Hope it doesn't mean we'll get shitty art this time  But I could go for some more panels from Chrona's crazyworld



2 days is early? LOL no


----------



## Kek (Oct 4, 2009)

He's saying we get Next Month's Issue and This Month's Issue this month. So we won't get one in November, probably so Ohkubo can focus more on the new plot/characters.


----------



## Olgiebear (Oct 4, 2009)

Kek said:


> He's saying we get Next Month's Issue and This Month's Issue this month. So we won't get one in November, probably so Ohkubo can focus more on the new plot/characters.



So pretty much we get two chapters next week but no chapter next month?


----------



## Kek (Oct 4, 2009)

I think so.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2009)

Why is this month's issue called November?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 4, 2009)

Because they have always been one month ahead in the issue naming... 

And lets see some proof that this months issue is going to be a double issue.


----------



## Mittens (Oct 4, 2009)

Spaz is right; every chapter ends with that little box that basically says "to be continued in the November issue, available 10/10" as in this case. 
In the Oct issue, Gopher got his butt kicked by that plain-looking nothing chick.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2009)

Mittens said:


> Spaz is right; every chapter ends with that little box that basically says "to be continued in the November issue, available 10/10" as in this case.
> In the Oct issue, Gopher got his butt kicked by that *plain-looking nothing chick*.



Something tells me you're going to fit in just fine here.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 4, 2009)

So we are getting two chapters this issue?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2009)

You're not getting anything


----------



## Platinum (Oct 4, 2009)

Mider T said:


> You're not getting anything



Oh.... .


----------



## Tangible (Oct 6, 2009)

liek hai guyz i heard dat dis magna has ben cancelled and stuffz. Artist wants 2 do hentaiz. confirm ?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 6, 2009)

Tangible said:


> liek hai guyz i heard dat dis magna has ben cancelled and stuffz. Artist wants 2 do hentaiz. confirm ?


No wai!


----------



## Kek (Oct 6, 2009)

My sources confirm it. :/


----------



## Memos (Oct 6, 2009)

No, this joke is dead. Let it go.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 6, 2009)

Mider T said:


> You're not getting anything



mean old banana .BTW I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 6, 2009)

tttttrrrrrroooooollllll


----------



## Kek (Oct 6, 2009)

Its only old if you guys make it that way.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 6, 2009)

wait till someone new comes. It's just not as fun when we're all in on it. When you see something like this "hi guys im new to the soul fandom whats up?" let the shi#$ hit the fan.


----------



## Olgiebear (Oct 7, 2009)

Waiting for new members to come may take a while.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 7, 2009)

I can't wait for the next chapter......i wanna know what happens to Crona.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Oct 7, 2009)

hi guys im new to the soul eater fandom....whats up? when's the new chapter coming up?

see what i did there?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2009)

c3zz4rr said:


> hi guys im new to the soul eater fandom....whats up? when's the new chapter coming up?
> 
> see what i did there?



No one really ever believes the joke anyway.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 7, 2009)

c3zz4rr said:


> hi guys im new to the soul eater fandom....whats up? when's the new chapter coming up?
> 
> see what i did there?



tease  my heart actually fluttered...and then it stopped.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 7, 2009)

I believed the first time. ;__;


----------



## Mittens (Oct 8, 2009)

OBD preposition.


----------



## Aldric (Oct 8, 2009)

Was this posted here? Couldn't be arsed to check

[YOUTUBE]4GqVP_idC0U[/YOUTUBE]

It's the dvd only anime epilogue, basically the ending song with the cast doing goofy shit


----------



## MasterChick (Oct 8, 2009)

This is the wrong section. That belongs in the Anime Soul Eater Thread  

But, thanks for sharing...I guess


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



A clown? A robot? A Xam'd? Connected to Medusa (arrows)? And a nice shooting scene... cool




//HbS


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Oct 8, 2009)

Ohhh Raw 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 AHHHH ZOMBIESSSS!!


----------



## Jugger (Oct 8, 2009)

Awsome manga is always awsome.


----------



## RivFader (Oct 8, 2009)

O_o

Interesting chapter.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2009)

4 player dw style with zombies instead of chinese?  I mean....good chapter possibly


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, what's with quadraple wield? Kilik getting good at sync?




//HbS


----------



## Kek (Oct 8, 2009)

MasterChick said:


> Reposting in new page!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



TBH I wasn't expecting Crona this chapter. or if we did see him/her, it would be another teaser at the end. 

But its okay, its just builds up the anticipation of seeing him/her again.


----------



## Moon (Oct 8, 2009)

Moon said:


> No Soul Eater this month.



Did I tell you or did I tell you? No Soul this month, just Kilik.

Bit of an odd chapter indeed, think I like though.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 8, 2009)

LOL Kilik was fucking shit up. Hes alot more skilled than I thought he was pretty impressive with his movements and just popping the zombies.


----------



## Omolara (Oct 9, 2009)

MasterChick said:


> Reposting in new page!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link's not available...


----------



## MasterChick (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww...that suxs...I'll upload it to another source...

EDIT: Yeah...um...I forgot I deleted the folder of the new chapter yesterday, so I guess you have to wait till someone uploads it...gomen


----------



## Moon (Oct 9, 2009)

Link removed

For those who didn't see the chapters or for those who did and want a trans, that person's summary has been posted.


----------



## Kek (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow. I'm loving the A.C.'s design.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 9, 2009)

no harver and chrona T_T


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 10, 2009)

Kek said:


> Wow. I'm loving the A.C.'s design.


Bounen no Xamdou.

//HbS


----------



## Felix (Oct 10, 2009)

I thought I was reading a Resident Evil 5 Manga for a second
Awesome chapter by the way. Killik was awesome


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2009)

Why was I reminded of Bourne Ultimatum for 75% of the chapter?


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 10, 2009)

I wanted Crona.....not zombies..... But i'm glad they got out ok. Is Crona that clown or something?


----------



## Kek (Oct 10, 2009)

Nah, that was something Medusa made or manifested out of Medusa's Magic/Insanity research; like how the other Clown claimed it was the physical manifestation of insanity. Actually, it kinda looks like an Angel from Neon Genesis Eva.

I don't think we'll see Crona get a new form, since last chapter s/he still had the same attire as always.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 10, 2009)

I missed Liz and Patty action pek So happy to see them working with the others.
I hope they will kick that clown's ass  And maybe we can see more about what has happened to Chrona D: Srsly wtf Medusa?


----------



## Yulwei (Oct 10, 2009)

I'd have liked to see more of Kilik's moves but otherwise a fairly decent chapter


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2009)

Kilik is awesome. With both the Thompson Sister's holstered, and Pot of Thunder and Pot of Fire? Badassery. Plus the puns oh god the puns 

Good chapter. Mostly self contained, except for this Clown and Crona business. I wonder whether it'll be them again next chapter or the next group.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Oct 10, 2009)

BS's group?? Does that mean that BS was made a leader??


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2009)

I wonder who's with him


----------



## Kek (Oct 10, 2009)

My bet's on Ox/Harvar. Schweet.


----------



## Sin (Oct 10, 2009)

No Noah/10 chapter.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Oct 10, 2009)

Felix said:


> I thought I was reading a Resident Evil 5 Manga for a second



That was the first thing that popped into my head too when the action started.


----------



## Atsuro (Oct 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> No Noah/10 chapter.



He will probably start sharing the manga with Medusa more.

Hmm..I like the Clown's design.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Oct 10, 2009)

Kilik, walkin' round dark allyways, sinc'd with 5 damn weapons who're all chicks.

Pimp.  No contest.

Most pimps have their entourage and wear furs, but this guy wears his entourage.
That's absolutely fabulous.  How in the hell can Kilik doublesinc with the sisters cross-sinc to a single pot and telesinc with a deathscyth?  If he'd been able to do all three at once I'd have shit myself, but just doing it at all is a still nice trick.



Also love the extreme transformational view of Chrona.  Originally Chrona was the demon sword tech, and an outright enemy.  Now, Chrona is back in Medusa's hands, in all likelihood entirely insane again, and still the lip treatment Chrona gets is "Maka's Friend".
Maka has some serious pull with her possy, apparently.  A 180 from her I could understand since they touched souls and all, but a 180 in general is just touching.


Since Azusa is heading Kilik's team, you think that the Monkey and/or Tezca might be heading B*S's?  This is their home turf isn't it?

EERrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I'm already eager for the next chapter.  Good thing we don't have to wait long.


----------



## Proman (Oct 11, 2009)

For those of us predicting that a Shibusen person would go insane it's possible now with the "research" of Medusa


----------



## Jugger (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah i want also know who is in black star team and does maka have her own team. I am pretty sure that harvad and ox are in BS team.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 11, 2009)

Kilik with the dual-guns is just badass...I almost can't say it but...He looks even more badass with them then Kid!


----------



## Olgiebear (Oct 11, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> Kilik with the dual-guns is just badass...I almost can't say it but...He looks even more badass with them then Kid!



Agreed.

Oh, BTW.
Are the pots boys or girls?
I though of them as girls but...are we really sure?


----------



## Kek (Oct 11, 2009)

I always though they were girls.


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd say girls. I mean, they're adorable. And in jumpsuits. And the trend is apparently opposite sex weapon(s) and meister (with the exception of Ox and Kim, but then they even that out).


----------



## AzureJericho (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh man, this chapter just made Kilik another one of my favorite characters. 

Disappointed (not really) by the lack of Noah though, he's another one of the golden few that needs screen time as often as possible.

Also, Okubo's character design awesomeness shines again through that Black Clown creature. Man I am so hyped now.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 11, 2009)

They look like girls to me. Look at how cute they are! pek


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 11, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> I'd say girls. I mean, they're adorable. And in jumpsuits. And the trend is apparently opposite sex weapon(s) and meister (with the exception of Ox and Kim, but then they even that out).



who knows maybe one boy and one girl something like twins you knw


----------



## gambrick (Oct 11, 2009)

IDGabrielHM said:


> Since Azusa is heading Kilik's team, you think that the Monkey and/or Tezca might be heading B*S's?  This is their home turf isn't it?



Tezca's home turf is south America, I think. The Africa one has yet to be seen--apparently refusing to aid Shibusen, if I remember correctly. 



IDGabrielHM said:


> EERrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I'm already eager for the next chapter.  Good thing we don't have to wait long.



What do you mean "we wont have to wait long"? Are you talking about that two-chapters-in-one-month thing? Has that been confirmed, or was it a joke?


----------



## Moon (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh there are "two" chapters this "month"

Its to make up for the fact that Soul Eater was canceled.


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 11, 2009)

The bottom of the last page said next issue (December) was coming out November 12. So only one this month.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 11, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> The bottom of the last page said next issue (December) was coming out November 12. So only one this month.



yeah where did the two ch a month come from? Thats just mean.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 12, 2009)

IDGabrielHM said:


> Kilik, walkin' round dark allyways, sinc'd with 5 damn weapons who're all chicks.
> 
> Pimp.  No contest.
> 
> ...



what do you mean he can telesinc with a deathscyth? i dont remember that

kilik was never seen doing doublesinc with the sisters -everyone can use the sisters, since they arent like soul, but they cant do soul resonance-


----------



## Darth (Oct 12, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I use one little piece of sarcasm and look at what I started LMFAO!!!



I never got my question answered.


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2009)

I want the next chapter,


----------



## ArtieBoy (Oct 12, 2009)

Im currently reading soul eater. 
im like 9 chapters in but sofar i like it hopefully i like it more when i get further in


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> Im currently reading soul eater.
> im like 9 chapters in but sofar i like it hopefully i like it more when i get further in



Don't worry, you're at the most boring part right now.  It's gonna get MUCH better.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Oct 12, 2009)

migukuni said:


> what do you mean he can telesinc with a deathscyth? i dont remember that
> 
> kilik was never seen doing doublesinc with the sisters -everyone can use the sisters, since they arent like soul, but they cant do soul resonance-


.....when Kidd was analyzed using them it was pointed out that synchronizing with two distinct weapons at once is harder than just doing one.  Kilik already sincs with two weapons so it doesn't surprise me that he CAN do it but just that he can control it well enough to use two foreign weapons practically; must have trained with them more than a few times.  If he couldn't sinc well with them then picking up one of them in gun form would be like holding an entire heavy-ass human being at full extension.

And the Thompsons can resonate, they did soul resonance with Kidd a few times.  If Kilik can actually use them, then I find it likely that he could do a Soul Resonance with them too to some degree.  "Everyone" can't use the sisters for the same reason B*S couldn't use Soul.

Since Azusa was looking through Kilik's eyes, I presumed they were sinc'd on some level.  Given how good Deathscythes are at wavelength control and sinc skills I imagine this wasn't especially difficult, though it is still impressive given that he had 4 other weapons handy at the time.


----------



## MasterChick (Oct 13, 2009)

Kilik gets along with the ladies, that's all


----------



## masterriku (Oct 13, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Don't worry, you're at the most boring part right now.  It's gonna get MUCH better.



Blame Maka amirite


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 13, 2009)

MasterChick said:


> Kilik gets along with the ladies, that's all



I'd say it's a talent. I don't think normal meisters can synch with multiple weapons like Kilik does. He must have an easy going and balanced personality or something. I definately liked him a lot more after this chapter. As much as Harvar?  perhaps. 



masterriku said:


> Blame Maka amirite



Dude I don't know where you are in the manga but Maka doesn't go away after the first few chapters.


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 13, 2009)

I think it's best to say that _Azusa_ can sync with anyone. Being a death scythe, it wouldn't be too far off to say that she is able to change her soul wavelength (similar to Stein) to match with her partner. That way it's less strain on the meister if he's wielding (an)other weapon(s). It was similar for Sid-sensei when he infiltrated Arachne and had Nygus with him.


----------



## Kek (Oct 13, 2009)

^ That makes more sense to me. Still, Killik was synced with 4 weapons even if you don't include Asuza.


----------



## Omolara (Oct 13, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> I'd say it's a talent. I don't think normal meisters can synch with multiple weapons like Kilik does. He must have an easy going and balanced personality or something. I definately liked him a lot more after this chapter. As much as Harvar?  perhaps.



That's pretty likely. He's no Kid, but he was probably the most likely because he too has dual weapons. 
I doubt someone with say, Black*Star's personality would be able to work with anyone but the weapon they already have. Well, in his case, _only_ Tsubaki would be able to handle him. 
We saw Maka do this with Tsubaki, just not as well as with her own partner. 

Kilik is likely pretty accommodating and the Thompson sisters might be special since they can wield each other as well.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 13, 2009)

Omolara said:


> That's pretty likely. He's no Kid, but he was probably the most likely because he too has dual weapons.
> I doubt someone with say, Black*Star's personality would be able to work with anyone but the weapon they already have. Well, in his case, _only_ Tsubaki would be able to handle him.
> We saw Maka do this with Tsubaki, just not as well as with her own partner.
> 
> Kilik is likely pretty accommodating and the Thompson sisters might be special since they can wield each other as well.



I don't know I'm not sure just anyone can handle the Thompson sisters. Not that they're ridiculously strong but their personalities. The can weild each other because they're sisters. Normal people might not be able to keep up with Patty's train of thought though.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 14, 2009)

Kilik did get stronger. Strong meisters like Sid, Stein and Shinigami can use many weapons.


----------



## Soxfan17 (Oct 17, 2009)

I loved this chapter, so much Kilik. I wish they would of started the fight in this chapter but oh well. Im just happy to have Kilik getting some ink.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2009)

Just started reading this one not long ago. on chapter 13 now. But does anything top that funny moment from chapter 12? I am talking about page 28-20 involving Soul and Black Star. To me that was one of the funniest things I have ever seen, The whole chapter was win.


----------



## Moon (Oct 22, 2009)

Ey guys its been a year since Soul Eater won Manga of the Month. Meaning we can nominate and vote for it again.

Do so


----------



## Jugger (Oct 22, 2009)

Moon said:


> Ey guys its been a year since Soul Eater won Manga of the Month. Meaning we can nominate and vote for it again.
> 
> Do so



YEAH GO NOMINATE IT NOW!!!


----------



## Kek (Oct 22, 2009)

Mmm, when we won last year, it was about as active as this thread.


----------



## Malumultimus (Oct 22, 2009)

VastoLorDae said:


> Just started reading this one not long ago. on chapter 13 now. But does anything top that funny moment from chapter 12? I am talking about page 28-20 involving Soul and Black Star. To me that was one of the funniest things I have ever seen, The whole chapter was win.



There's a lot of lulz in Soul Eater, though the test was hilarious...probably because it involved so many characters. My favorite was Patty coloring all of her papers singing "Kirin~"; then the next time Soul looks she had turned them into a fucking giraffe, just for her to point dramatically at it and threaten to break its neck loool

My favorite scenes in the series are probably when Kilik has to fight this horde of morons and when Medusa tries bargaining with the perverts.


----------



## TicoTico (Oct 22, 2009)

Ya, just read chapter 12 again.  It also has my favourite Maka-Spirit interaction at the end 


Malumultimus said:


> My favorite scenes in the series are probably when Kilik has to fight this horde of morons and when Medusa tries bargaining with the perverts.


When were those scenes? I can't remember them.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> There's a lot of lulz in Soul Eater, though the test was hilarious...probably because it involved so many characters. My favorite was Patty coloring all of her papers singing "Kirin~"; then the next time Soul looks she had turned them into a fucking giraffe, just for her to point dramatically at it and threaten to break its neck loool
> 
> My favorite scenes in the series are probably when Kilik has to fight this horde of morons and when Medusa tries bargaining with the perverts.



lol that scene was pretty damn funny. Shinigami repeated the same action.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 25, 2009)

Its time to vote soul eater for manga of the month!!!


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2009)

I see all of you haven't voted yet.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 26, 2009)

I voted. Are you proud of me?


----------



## Moon (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes, yes we are 



Mider T said:


> I see all of you haven't voted yet.



And I saw you not voting for Soul Eater 

Though I also love FMA. Thus we are torn and the advantage is to Berserk.

Edit : Oh wow didn't see FMA's rise to victory over the past day, last I had looked it was 7-8 behind the tied SE and Berserk.

If we don't win December I'll disown you all


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 27, 2009)

Moon said:


> Yes, yes we are
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol Mider you fail as a double agent. 

I don't know who to vote for yet but if SE's already winning.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Oct 27, 2009)

I voted soul eater 
since im caught up with it. i like berserk to but i know it probably won manga of the month b4. 
but if fma wins i guess i got a manga to play catch up with for November


----------



## MasterChick (Oct 27, 2009)

It was difficult to vote. I'm loving FMA right now, but Soul Eater is one step above with me. Of Course, Black Star delivers


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> lol Mider you fail as a double agent.
> 
> I don't know who to vote for yet but if SE's already winning.



I gave my reasons why I voted FMA


----------



## spaZ (Oct 27, 2009)

fma is near its end it should have it this month and let soul eater have it next month.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Oct 28, 2009)

*Eiben and Shinigami*

Shinigami-sama is the headmeister, basically.  Spirit is his personal Deathscythe.  Eiben had something to do with him in the past, in a collaborative way, because they seemed to co-produce some of these demon tools and such.


......Spirit was a recent addition.

Who the hell was Shinigami's deathscythe before Spirit?  We've never identified the old one.  He didn't just go own witches by his lonesome did he?  Even Asura, who tended to just rock at his job, did it with a vajra in hand.

Do you think, maybe, that Eiben wasn't merelly Shinigami's former comrade, but that he may have in fact been a weapon?  Shinigami-sama's weapon?
When Shinigami and Asura had a falling-out he beat Asura down and wrapped him in his own mangled skin to imprison him; maybe Eiben met a similar fate.  Shinigami might have ripped up his spirit and itemized abilities and locked them up in the powerful instruments that they'd invented together.

That brings me to Eiben's spellbook.  It's not just for collecting, it can also move and organize anythiing it contains, even smudge together creatures and bodies.  What would happen if all of the scattered tools of Eiben were gathered into the book along with a suitable amount of raw material (host body)?  Eiben could still linger on with a shattered spirit; if anything I'd expect the soul-resonance and wavelength-manipulation capacity of the Shinigami's preferred weapon to be honed to the point of absurdity.
And what better weapon to counter witches.....than a spellbook, that can eat up and keep anything no less?



Hat's in the circle.  I say Eiben wasn't just some wizard, he was a top-notch weapon and Shinigami-sama was his meister.


----------



## Sin (Oct 29, 2009)

FMA should win.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 29, 2009)

Soul Eater is the only one I'm caught up on of the three.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks like Soul Eater got cancelled


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 2, 2009)

got cancelled?

wat?


----------



## RivFader (Nov 2, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Looks like Soul Eater got cancelled



Oh snap


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> got cancelled?
> 
> wat?



Numbers were slacking.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 2, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Numbers were slacking.


We didn't win the MotM so the author got pissed.

//HbS


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2009)

No.**


----------



## Kek (Nov 2, 2009)

I heard it wasn't getting the ratings the editors hoped overseas, so they scrapped it. :/


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 2, 2009)

frig it's true  the articles on anime news network, some corporate bs.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2009)

Can't say I didn't see it coming what with Maka's recent spotlight at all, they were on their last leg.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 2, 2009)

I honestly don't know what to say here.

Really.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2009)

Moment of silence.


----------



## Olgiebear (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh boy... 

How many times can you milk the same cow?


----------



## Medusa (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Noah (Nov 2, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF--


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 2, 2009)

Medusa said:


>


Shit.  I thought you were kidding.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 2, 2009)

The "article" didn't show up....and this isn't funny guys.


----------



## Kek (Nov 2, 2009)

It shows up fine for me.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 2, 2009)

I get a not found page. PM me a different link if it's true.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 2, 2009)

It's not found for me either, every month people say the manga got cancelled pretty sure it's no different this time around.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 2, 2009)

Seriously, you guys should stop or i'm asking a mod to do something. It's getting old and annoying. The last thing i need right now is more stress than i already have.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 2, 2009)

> Seriously, you guys should stop or i'm asking a mod to do something. It's getting old and annoying. The last thing i need right now is more stress than i already have.


No offence but if this is contributing to your stress and you have feel that life is too stressful you need to assess the importance you place on certain things. 

If the series gets cancelled it gets cancelled.


----------



## Moon (Nov 2, 2009)

Link works for me. But I thought I heard Ohkubo was leaving to go work on the next James Bond storyboard. That last chapter was just an audition for it, and he passed.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 2, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Seriously, you guys should stop or i'm asking a mod to do something. It's getting old and annoying. The last thing i need right now is more stress than i already have.


 **


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 2, 2009)

Damn soul eater is a good series i can.t believe it got canceled . things was getting good UBER SADFACE
i wanna cry
but hopefully what gunners says is true


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 3, 2009)

Moon said:


> Link works for me. But I thought I heard Ohkubo was leaving to go work on the next James Bond storyboard. That last chapter was just an audition for it, and he passed.


YOU WATCH CASTLE!!!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 3, 2009)

Well atleast D.Gray-Mans back, and now monthly. So sorry to all the real die-hard SE fans.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 3, 2009)

....

Next chapter's gonna be good.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2009)

It'd better be, it has to wrap everything up.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 3, 2009)

oh boy more pages on people beating a joke to death


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2009)

It was funny the first time. It was mildly amusing the second time.

What is this now, the fifth time?

Do not approve.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 3, 2009)

Left 4 Dead 3 takes place on NF forums. Go, Valve!

New guns - los rifles, zaru shotguns, hurr pistol and facepalm sniper rifle.
New monsters! MiderTs, Hollows, Medusas and Hunter Sisters!
New campaings! Dead Library, Blood TV, Burried Bathhouse, Killing Floor 2*.

*yes, that was a nasty advert for game "Killing Floor" (just as good as L4D)

//HbS


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 3, 2009)

Mider and i are monsters?  What are we to look like?


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't know what's keeping the joke going on more, actually fooling new members or pissing off old members. It's a joke guys chill out. if we kept doing it with the intent to fool everyone it'd get annoying but i'm just doing it cause i think it's funny that it lasted this long.  and seriously hollow don't be such a tattle tale.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 4, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Mider and i are monsters?  What are we to look like?


Mider will be a giant banana that jumps on you out of nowhere, making you hungry (new factor added to the game, hunger). And you... you would be a nasty woman. With long nails. A witch. But, instead of slashing people with those nails, like a regular Witch, you will drill holes on Survivor's body. Pink blood will flow 

//HbS


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 4, 2009)

Why am i nasty?  Pink blood.....


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 4, 2009)

Because you're suffering from a deadly infection, you lost your mind, your body has changed and you're a frickin' zombie, obviously! Just like me or Mider... and you write with pink font  but, enough of discussing L4D3, it's SE thread.

//HbS


----------



## Moon (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh hey only a week till new chapter.

Ain't ya glad it's not canceled until next month?


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 4, 2009)

this thread seriously needs to be closed -_-


----------



## Moon (Nov 4, 2009)

It'll get closed when SE gets canceled.


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 5, 2009)

Hahaha, I guess it's almost time for the new chapter 

Can't wait till next week!!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 5, 2009)

Well think about it this way, I livened the thread up.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Better than the claymore discussion thread.  I mean old jokes > main character bashing.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

i didnt mean close
i meant to say this joke isnt funny at all


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 5, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Better than the claymore discussion thread.  I mean old jokes > main character bashing.



Clearly you don't consider Maka a main character then


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 5, 2009)

I wish Kami and Spirit would make a appearance and battle someone. Kami must be awesome to be able to deal with Spirit and have a child with him. I'd just beat him up.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 6, 2009)

I just want to see Asura, its been forever since we've heard anything from him.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 6, 2009)

Next chapter is about Black Star team if remember right he was in some sort of mission i can?t wait for to see what sort of team does he has. I am sure that Ox is in Black Star team


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 6, 2009)

I hope so too! The last time we saw Black Star, he was deep throating a triple scoop ice cream cone


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 6, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> i didnt mean close
> i meant to say this joke isnt funny at all



It's ok. I mix up "closed" and your jokes not funny" up ALL the time. 

If the manga's keeping up with the giving other characters screen time thing i want to see some harvar and ox. Kami too, but she deserves a ch to herself considering how mysterious she is.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 7, 2009)

No spoilers yet? FMA got 7 pics already.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 7, 2009)

Rayleigh said:


> No spoilers yet? FMA got 7 pics already.



Links please!

Edit: Nvmd.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Nov 7, 2009)

meh, I prefer not seeing spoilers for a monthly series.

I mean its already been a month, whats 3 more days?


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 7, 2009)

AhhhH!!!! FMA GOTZ SOME SPOILERS ALREADY!!!  

I hope we get some SE spoilers soon


----------



## Moon (Nov 7, 2009)

Tenacious Lee said:


> meh, I prefer not seeing spoilers for a monthly series.
> 
> I mean its already been a month, whats 3 more days?



Stop making sense


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 7, 2009)

Tenacious Lee said:


> meh, I prefer not seeing spoilers for a monthly series.
> 
> I mean its already been a month, whats 3 more days?



i sometimes manage to hold out for a couple of hours  but then i cave. Maybe this month i won't.


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 7, 2009)

MasterChick said:


> AhhhH!!!! FMA GOTZ SOME SPOILERS ALREADY!!!
> 
> I hope we get some SE spoilers soon


But FMA spoilers were simply. . . epic. I don't even know if Soul Eater can top it. Unless. of course, Stein does something awesome.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey dudes. I'm usually really active in here, but I'm going. So keep up the love, m'kay?


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 8, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Hey dudes. I'm usually really active in here, but I'm going. So keep up the love, m'kay?



forever o_O?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> But FMA spoilers were simply. . . epic. I don't even know if Soul Eater can top it. Unless. of course, Stein does something awesome.


True dAT!!! I don't think SE can top FMA this month. As much as I want some epic Stein-ness, this months chapter might be another recon mission or kilik's team kicking black clown ass. 



Tea And Cookies! said:


> Hey dudes. I'm usually really active in here, but I'm going. So keep up the love, m'kay?


forever? a few days? few weeks? few months?


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Nov 8, 2009)

No spoilers yet?  hmmmmm *runs off in a corner*


----------



## Omolara (Nov 8, 2009)

Tenacious Lee said:


> meh, I prefer not seeing spoilers for a monthly series.
> 
> I mean its already been a month, whats 3 more days?



Same here. I'm already waiting anyway, so why not make the enjoyment when I finally do get to read it last? 

I'll have another month to wait once it's over, so I want to take my time enjoying the awesome.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 8, 2009)

I'd rather have no spoilers at all instead of having to wade through that spastic cretin's ramblings from livejournal


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 8, 2009)

If the staff could make posting her spoilers into a bannable offense, I'd be happy.


Make this happen guys.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 9, 2009)

FUCK YEEEEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHH 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So pot of fire was a boy afterall 

And fuck yeah Crona vs Black Star

Man Crona is getting creepier and creepier

Can't wait for next month (for a change)


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 9, 2009)

WHOCALLED IT!!! 


*Spoiler*: _Yay!_ 



Crona vs Black Star!!!!!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Nice_ 




Quadraple magic soul resonance!




//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 9, 2009)

Why havent I posted in this thread? 
Medusa is the sexiest. 
Medusa's new form competes with the orginal pek

/subscribe


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 9, 2009)

Crona's messed up.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 9, 2009)

Chrona is pretty pek


----------



## Aldric (Nov 9, 2009)

Pretty fucked up yeah

Glad to see the "byebye little rabbit" face back


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 9, 2009)

What's up resonance on top of resonance with a little resonance to back it all up?


----------



## Aldric (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes**


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 9, 2009)

holy shit, i see a raw!


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 9, 2009)

isnt there something like a Soul Eater databook which would confirm Chronas gender?
Im afraid of fapping at her like that...


----------



## Aldric (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah cause being a p*d*p**** rapist is ok but a GAY p*d*p**** rapist? No way man I'm drawing the line here


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 9, 2009)

PEOPLE DIE WHEN THEY ARE KILLED

Raw looks damn cool.


----------



## scaramanga (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh, Chrona, you looks kinda cool. Too bad you gonna get pwned by Black☆Star.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 9, 2009)

Chrona may surprise you.



Aldric said:


> Yes**



Ow. 



Aldric said:


> Yeah cause being a p*d*p**** rapist is ok but a GAY p*d*p**** rapist? No way man I'm drawing the line here



You seem surprised. 

This reminds me of FB. A very popular character that was believed to be male... was actually a girl. So what do the fangirls that loved the character when they thought it had a penis do? They started hating her.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 9, 2009)

Seriously if you find a character like Crona arousing there's something inherently wrong with you and you should probably get castrated with a pair of rusty pliers

And I say that in the friendlest way possible


----------



## Sin (Nov 9, 2009)

Raw looks like fuckwin.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 9, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Seriously if you find a character like Crona arousing there's something inherently wrong with you and you should probably get castrated with a pair of rusty pliers
> 
> And I say that in the friendlest way possible



What if I think Chrona is cute?


----------



## Sin (Nov 9, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> What if I think Chrona is cute?


You have no male parts so it's ok


----------



## Aldric (Nov 9, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> What if I think Chrona is cute?



Cute is awwwwright

Crona's definitely cute

Kittens are cute too but you don't want to fuck kittens now do you

Except if you're a pedofurry


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 9, 2009)

Double standard!  I call shenanigans!


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 9, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Except if you're a pedofurry



Standards getting even lower...


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 9, 2009)

HA! HAHAHAHAHA I DIDN'T SEE ANY SPOILERS! Woot first month guys, im actually gonna wait for the scantalation this time.


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 9, 2009)

Cliffhanger looks amazing.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 9, 2009)

Sin said:


> You have no male parts so it's ok







Aldric said:


> Cute is awwwwright
> 
> Crona's definitely cute
> 
> ...



Pedofurry... I like that word.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 9, 2009)

Just Read 66 D:

Kilik = the shit
God damn awesome

Asuza with the eye ability had me a little Eh for a bit but its not its shooting fire and creating plot holes so its good in my book
It's an actual eye ability not some goddamn hax machine


----------



## Jugger (Nov 10, 2009)

Fuck why it has to be only 30 page chapter we need 40 page soul eater chapters. Black Star vs Chrona


----------



## Highgoober (Nov 10, 2009)

I want mah chapter


----------



## spaZ (Nov 10, 2009)

ohhh shit black star vs chrona, black star will win hands down hes got to much control over courage and shit that chrona is gonna have a tough time fighting him.


----------



## Kek (Nov 10, 2009)

If Black Star does beat Crona, i doubt it will the last time we see hir.


----------



## AzureJericho (Nov 10, 2009)

Damn, I need to be more frequent in this thread. 

Paying monthly visits whenever a chapter's out seems to impersonal when you have a good group of folks like this.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Nov 10, 2009)

Scanslated chapter here:


----------



## Kek (Nov 10, 2009)

.


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 10, 2009)

epic is epic is epic is epic.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 10, 2009)

spaZ said:


> ohhh shit black star vs chrona, black star will win hands down hes got to much control over courage and shit that chrona is gonna have a tough time fighting him.



Crona's gonna stick one of its numerous arms up Bracku Stallu's asshole and use him as a puppet


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 10, 2009)

So...now that Crona isn't in a dress...does she look more masculine to you guys? I still can't tell...


----------



## Aldric (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks the same as always

Which is androgynous


----------



## Sin (Nov 10, 2009)

Sexcellent chapter.

B*S is going to own.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 10, 2009)

Why is the chapter so short?


----------



## Kek (Nov 10, 2009)

^ I know. C'mon Ohkubo, you squeeze out 5-10 more pages. Though the build up between Crona and B*S was pretty cool.



Hollow'd Heart said:


> So...now that Crona isn't in a dress...does she look more masculine to you guys? I still can't tell...



Was s/he ever in a dress? 

I was expecting a costume change when I saw Shibusen's, Noah's gang, and Medusa's designs change, but that didn't happen. Crona looks the same as before honestly, and is still a potential trap. Just a really crazy trap.

So, I didn't know Pot of Fire was a dude. Still, Ohkubo just keeps giving us amazing character designs.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 10, 2009)

You know Crona's actually based on Emine (lol _Emine_) a character from B Ichi, which was Ohkubo's first manga



That was a boy btw


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 10, 2009)

This manga has potential to last a long time.  Fighting Eibon, fighting Medusa, those two failing to get Asura, and finally dealing with him.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 10, 2009)

...so maybe Crona will be a boy.


----------



## Sin (Nov 10, 2009)

Crona is a boy who is a little f'ed up by his mom and wears purty little half-dresses.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice chapter, Fire & Thunder are


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 10, 2009)

i peeked a little...i only know one thing though so it doesn't count.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 10, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> ...so maybe Crona will be a boy.



The only thing Crona will be for sure is the one that'll splatter Black Star's attention whoring ass across the countryside

Crona Crona yeah yeah yeah

Crona Crona rah rah rah


----------



## Sin (Nov 10, 2009)

Aldric said:


> The only thing Crona will be for sure is the one that'll splatter Black Star's attention whoring ass across the countryside
> 
> Crona Crona yeah yeah yeah
> 
> Crona Crona rah rah rah


B*S is the worst possible opponent for Crona :3

Not only is he near immune to the madness wavelength, but he's one of the fastest characters and can attack directly using his wavelength.

Unless Crona pulls out some crazy new shit, she's getting stomped.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> Unless Crona pulls out some crazy new shit



lol "unless"

"Crazy new shit" has been synonymous with Crona ever since it reappeared a few months ago

The mere fact there's random Ragnarok arms popping out of its back holding a sword should be enough to make you realize it probably underwent some kind of powerup


----------



## Kek (Nov 10, 2009)

I doubt Crona is at the level s/he was before s/he left Shibusen. Medusa had to have made some major modifications, as part of her experiment. 

Black Star is gonna have a lot on his hands.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2009)

Excellent chapter.


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 10, 2009)

Damn, the extreme finisher move was awesome

and ofcourse Thunder and Fire looked awesome in their adult form


----------



## Infinite Xero (Nov 10, 2009)

So, how short on pages do you think Soul Eater is gonna reach?? I'm gonna say its gonna reach about 23 pages.


----------



## Moon (Nov 10, 2009)

Guess since Chrona already fought Maka and Kidd, B*S was just next on the list. Be interesting to see how he stands up (hopefully no PIS from Ohkubo) Though Black Star beating Chrona in Chrona's first appearance since becoming extra insane wouldn't go with the plot I wouldn't think. Do wonder how they'll tether Chrona back to reality this time, I somewhat doubt a sitdown chat session with black-blood Maka is gonna work again.  

If Chrona does win I really hope its convincing.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 10, 2009)

Moon said:


> Though Black Star beating Chrona in Chrona's first appearance since becoming extra insane wouldn't go with the plot I wouldn't think.



Yeah that's what I think too, if BS beats Crona it kinda closes the subplot 

Guess Medusa could stroll in and get Crona out of harm's way like she did after the Stein/Spirit fight but that'd feel rehashed

Plus come on Black Star has a history of getting curbstomped


----------



## Kek (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't think Crona has to 'win' persay. I mean, the Black Clown didn't exactly win but Medusa was still pleased, this is all an experiment to her. I think it'll be pretty close.

About Crona being turned to the side of good again, not sure how Ohkubo will handle it either. I wouldn't mind a redemtion through death kind of thing, though I'd much rather have hir live, but if Ohkubo plans on bringing Crona back into the Shubisen fold, it will obviously be Maka who does it.


----------



## Sin (Nov 10, 2009)

I actually agree with Aldric on this one. As much as I'd love to be confident that B*S can win, introducing an altered Crona after all the black-blood hype this chapter only to have her still not measure up to B*S would be contradictory.

Ohkubo could surprise us, but I'm fairly sure they will either tie, or B*S will lose.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 10, 2009)

As for Crona turning good again, remember Shibusen has the brainwashing machine Arachne used on Kim and Jacqueline

So maybe they could use it in reverse or something


----------



## spaZ (Nov 10, 2009)

Fuck that just kill off Crona the stupid thing has been given enough chances. It choose the dark side so let it die on the dark side.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 10, 2009)

You mad doggy


----------



## Moon (Nov 10, 2009)

Ch67 Scan

Didn't see it anywhere on the thread yet.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2009)

Moon said:


> Ch67 Scan
> 
> Didn't see it anywhere on the thread yet.



Thanks but back a page


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2009)

Kilik is freakin awesome with Kid's side arms.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 11, 2009)

It's official. Maka is a GPS with a vagina.

//HbS


----------



## blueblip (Nov 11, 2009)

Great chap, as always! Kilik's comes off as more and more awesome with each showing.

I actually doubt B*S will loose to Crona. More likely a draw. I mean, if B*S looses now to Crona, I just think it'll go against his whole 'bushin' gig. Right after fighting such an epic battle, and his vow to become a warrior god, he goes and gets curbed by Crona? Not happening. Probably end up as a draw, with neither of them using any of their best techs.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 11, 2009)

Kilik's face with upped team pot was ace.  Also like how much of a team up tech that was.  Kim into pot into sisters with Kilik as funnel and Kim having to brace for impact.

And it STILL didn't kill the clown.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 11, 2009)

Excellent chapter.

Medusa the best.

Crona should win, as it would be really weird if he/she is introduced again just to lose.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 11, 2009)

With Medusa getting back into the spotlight now, Free better get some more screentime. He is definately one of my favorite chracters.


----------



## Sh1mata (Nov 11, 2009)

Will Blackstar fall to the dreaded "Gotta hold back cause its not your fight" curse?


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 11, 2009)

Medusa is so sexy pek

Kilik and Kim were totally awesome
Kilik all decked out the way he was, was completely awesome


----------



## Jugger (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah Kilik is awsome and now is black stars turn to fight can´t wait for it


----------



## AzureJericho (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok, I'm gonna need good fanarts of adult Pot of Fire & Pot of Thunder now. Holy shit, Ohkubo's character design is godly.

Also, awesome sync was awesome, Kilik is really shining in this chapter. Finally, more Medusa being Medusa, & B*S vs. Chrona? 

Chapter delivered.


----------



## Kyo. (Nov 11, 2009)

there's no way crona is stronger than black star.

but blackstar might lose, couse im sure he will not be fighting with the intent to kill as he did against mifune.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 11, 2009)

Bull*Shit gonna die son


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Nov 11, 2009)

Anyone else notice that PoF has the lotus breast?  Ewwwwwwwww.

Totally got me on the gender thing.  Never expected fraternals.


Chrona can put up a good fight against B*S.  The clown took direct hits from Kilik's pots and sustained no relevent damage, and that was just the knock-off version of Chrona's black blood.  B*S isn't going to be able to pound or inflict deep cuts on Chrona at all, even with the demon weapon upgrades.  Meanwhile Chrona has the automatic spike defense and a new two-edged sword, and multiple arms to hold it with, making fighting Chrona more and more like having to deal with floodline again.  Even with the ability to fight with his soul wavelength, it won't be an easy matter.
That, and the PIS quotient of not wanting to kill Maka's friend.

While B*S's been getting more bushiny, Chrona's been getting more Kishiny.  It'll be a square fight.





Also.......bawwwwwwww why can't Maka get older when she resonates?!  Damnit Kim, resonate with Maka so she can grow some tits too!


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh God, secondary characters being awesome. pek


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 11, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> Oh God, secondary characters being awesome. pek



what seperates Soul Eater from tier 3 trash.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 11, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> what seperates Soul Eater from tier 3 trash.



And one of the reasons I love it so much.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 11, 2009)

Has Black*Stae always had that scar below his eye?


----------



## Moon (Nov 11, 2009)

Epic fights with Mifune regularly result in epic scars under one's eye.


----------



## Sin (Nov 11, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Has Black*Stae always had that scar below his eye?


He got his eye slashed during the last fight with Mifune.


----------



## Kek (Nov 11, 2009)

IDGabrielHM said:


> The clown took direct hits from Kilik's pots and sustained no relevent damage, and that was just the knock-off version of Chrona's black blood.



I thought that was just knock-off version of a Clown, not the black blood itself


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Kilik's face with upped team pot was ace.  Also like how much of a team up tech that was.  Kim into pot into *sisters *with Kilik as funnel and Kim having to brace for impact.
> 
> And it STILL didn't kill the clown.



one of them was not a sister,


----------



## Sin (Nov 11, 2009)

Sexy set Kek.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 11, 2009)

Crona's gonna kick some ass soon.

I'm gonna hate it when Maka makes Crona a good guy/girl again.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Nov 11, 2009)

Kek said:


> I thought that was just knock-off version of a Clown, not the black blood itself


Probably both.  It's an artificially made low-grade clown that used the same basic defense mechanism as Chrona does (and attack type that Medusa does), and I would suppose that too would be a low-grade version.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 11, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Crona's gonna kick some ass soon.
> 
> I'm gonna hate it when Maka makes Crona a good guy/girl again.



Yeh

I like crazy Crona far better than shrinking violet Crona


----------



## Legend (Nov 11, 2009)

I can't wait to see B*S and Chrona Fight, even though i think Black will hold back for Maka's sake.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 11, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Crona's gonna kick some ass soon.
> 
> I'm gonna hate it when Maka makes Crona a good guy/girl again.



Agreed I like Crona better when she's Ax-Crazy.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Nov 11, 2009)

Legend said:


> I can't wait to see B*S and Chrona Fight, even though i think Black will hold back for Maka's sake.


He'll try to hold back at first and then find he needs to go all out to keep up.

.....and given B*S' attitude that won't take long or involve much hesitation.


Honest to god can anyone else fucking believe he hasn't *told* Angela yet?  That is just so out of character, makes my brain itch.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 11, 2009)

You guys keep forgetting this is Ohkubo not fucking kubo or kishi he actually knows how to put a twist on a story so I really wouldn't say Chrona is gonna end up coming back to the good side.


----------



## Sin (Nov 11, 2009)

spaZ said:


> You guys keep forgetting this is Ohkubo not fucking kubo or kishi he actually knows how to put a twist on a story so I really wouldn't say Chrona is gonna end up coming back to the good side.


I would love if B*S chopped his head off.

I don't like him >(


----------



## spaZ (Nov 11, 2009)

Sin said:


> I would love if B*S chopped his head off.
> 
> I don't like him >(



That would be epic.


----------



## neostar8710 (Nov 11, 2009)

I feel like the story of Soul Eater has gotten slower....I did not enjoy this chapter too much persay


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 11, 2009)

I wonder if Medusa is measuring Bstar or Chrona
Id like to think Chrona and hell i want Chrona to win
Hell ummm his... her body can be as hard as steel so how will Bstar get passed that?
Maka and Soul got an insanity boost *which was beautifully written* to get passed that
What does b star have?
Masamune? Idk...


----------



## spaZ (Nov 11, 2009)

Why would Medusa measure black star? Shes just testing to see how powerful Crona has become after altering the black blood or just adding more insanity to it. Black Star can just cut Crona with his wavelength especially since its just full of courage.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 11, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Why would Medusa measure black star? Shes just testing to see how powerful Crona has become after altering the black blood or just adding more insanity to it. Black Star can just cut Crona with his wavelength especially since its just full of courage.



See what the Students are up too and or how powerful they have gotten?
I think about all the options even if they are obscure.

That could be.

Wait if he uses courage he can cut through him/her/Chrona?
How does this work again?
Mind is rusty.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2009)

Blackstar is boned. 

I don't see him winning this fight.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Nov 12, 2009)

Axl Low said:


> See what the Students are up too and or how powerful they have gotten?
> I think about all the options even if they are obscure.
> 
> That could be.
> ...


He's making fun of: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the weak-assed excuse that the anime team came up with for how Maka could kill Asura; she supposedly was the epitome of courage and hit him with a courage punch, and it overpowered all of his insanity and made him explode,


 and killed the hell out of him for no good reason.

Courage Punch is pretty funny, even the manga made fun of it at the end of the Baba-Yaga arc.


It's far more likely that B*S will make minor hits thanks to his demonblade powers and resort to using soul-wavelength bursts to directly hamburger up Chrona's insides.....unless that little weakness has been tidied up, in which case I have no idea how he's going to fight evenly with that thing.


::edit::
Maka fighting Chrona again.....could be even more epic than the last time, I'll have faith in that and hope it happens.  I could get into Chrona stabbing Maka in the heart in a weak moment, only to flood her with Ragnarok to keep her from bleeding out, not know what to do.  There's just so many directions to take that.  Could falter, and then Maka has to kill her friend.  Could turn over again, identifying Maka as Chrona's only friend, Chrona's love interest, Chrona's dissociative fixation, Chrona's new mommy.......no end to how creepy things could get with Maka and this crazy little shit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 12, 2009)

That was an amazing combo attack. I wonder how much practise they needed to synch for that, because it was quite elaborate.

Black*Star vs Chrona should be awesome. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Atsuro (Nov 12, 2009)

Bleach is seriously agonizing to read atm. I tried to substitute it for SE because I was annoyed by the Arachnophobia arc, but God, was I wrong. I am sure I missed a fuck ton of stuff since I stopped somewhere around Medusa merging with her sister's body.

I got some chapters to catch up on. Not to sure if I will enjoy a Chrona versus BS bout, but SE generally never ceased to amaze me.


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 12, 2009)

Sorry if it's all I got but...I did not know Pot of Fire was a dude.


----------



## Atsuro (Nov 12, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> Sorry if it's all I got but...I did not know Pot of Fire was a dude.



O.O THAT'S A DUDE? I thought they were both girls?


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 12, 2009)

If you look arooooound

here

you will notice a rather angular body and a distinct lack of tits.

On the next page you even get a nip.


----------



## Atsuro (Nov 12, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> If you look arooooound
> 
> here
> 
> ...



I just got back into reading the manga, so I am not up to that point yet. It was surprising though. The pot of fire in teen form is beyond hot. The chick is cute too.


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh. It's the new chapter. I only post in threads about latest chapters. :|


----------



## Kek (Nov 12, 2009)

I noticed when reading this part:

that is seemed to oppose the party scene where he told Crona that he'd beat up anyone who teased hir, and how Killik/Kim refered to Crona as '_Maka's _friend'. Does that mean that the only one who cares about getting Crona back at this point is Maka?


----------



## Trent (Nov 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> Sexcellent chapter.
> 
> B*S is going to *d*own.



Fixed. 

Joke aside, I'm really curious about that fight. It will be epic!



Zorokiller said:


> Damn, the extreme finisher move was awesome
> 
> and ofcourse Thunder and Fire looked awesome in their adult form



Definitely!


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 12, 2009)

IDGabrielHM said:


> He's making fun of:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I stopped watching the anime before the Excalibur filler bullshit

But yeah i dont see BS cutting through her even with courage or masamune


----------



## Moon (Nov 12, 2009)

I think the courage we're talking about is this epic scene


*Spoiler*: __ 




Strength of Character w/e it is, it pwns insanity




not filler anime foolishness.


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2009)

Holy shit Black Star never fails.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 12, 2009)

Kek said:


> I noticed when reading this part:
> 
> that is seemed to oppose the party scene where he told Crona that he'd beat up anyone who teased hir, and how Killik/Kim refered to Crona as '_Maka's _friend'. Does that mean that the only one who cares about getting Crona back at this point is Maka?



I don't see how it contradicts anything

BS was friendly with Crona when they were both part of Shibusen, but they were never shown to be particularly close and Crona betrayed them before they had the chance to create stronger bonds


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 12, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> Sorry if it's all I got but...I did not know Pot of Fire was a dude.



I thought they were both guys to be honest...Who else thought Crona was a guy when she was first introduced?

I hope Crona wins this fight, to be honest.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 12, 2009)

Moon said:


> I think the courage we're talking about is this epic scene
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This is what I meant kind of but also the courage that Maka has shown in the manga. 

Maybe courage can't cut the black blood but its Black Star he never gives and and is one of those characters that will find a way to take down the enemy. I can defiantly see him taking out Crona, he has grown and probably it has as well. But its Black Star the tank of Shibusen.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 12, 2009)

I thought PoF/PoE were both girls, since they're little and cute. And they dress alike.


----------



## Kek (Nov 12, 2009)

^ Same   .


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 12, 2009)

Pot of Fire was Chrona level trap


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 13, 2009)

Axl Low said:


> Pot of Fire was Chrona level trap


Yeah, it was better when he was a little sexy girl.


----------



## Omolara (Nov 13, 2009)

Oddly enough, I never really ascribed a gender to PoF and PoT. :S
They never really registered as male or female in my mind, probably because I was too focused on the cute.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 13, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> Yeah, it was better when he was a little sexy girl.



idk I jsut thought they were adorable 



Omolara said:


> Oddly enough, I never really ascribed a gender to PoF and PoT. :S
> They never really registered as male or female in my mind, probably because I was too focused on the cute.



This :3
If its cute
its cute pek


----------



## blue♥ (Nov 14, 2009)

I too thought PoF and PoT were both girls. But, I don't mind it this way. Because PoF is HAWT and PoT really rocks her role. Oh, Ohkubo, how you show loff to your side characters. 

B*S VS Chrona? I'm afraid. Because either way, damage has to be done, and since Maka isn't there to fix Chrona's problems again (which could be a good thing), there's no telling what's about to go down.

I want Kidd action~.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Nov 14, 2009)

^That'd just be more of Waffles, raping Kidd, through the face and torso, with his fists, while a priest delightfully looks on.


----------



## blue♥ (Nov 14, 2009)

I mean I want Kidd to finally get outta there so we can see some Kidd badassery. I miss him so~.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow, wait a second guys, you mean... manga is still going?


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, it's still going....just like i'm still not allowed in your shoppe.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 14, 2009)

^ you're not allowed just because of your thing for changing sets like socks lol


----------



## Kek (Nov 14, 2009)

No, this chapter was just fan-made.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 14, 2009)

Yuki posted with a sexy vampire set? 

Yes SE as a manga is sexy too 
/had to be on topic somehow


----------



## Moon (Nov 14, 2009)

Ahh I remember the day I discovered FMA had a manga that was still going despite the anime's ending, was a great day indeed.

Manga > Anime, Anime lacks everything epic and replaces it with morally appropriate content. For example, instead of courage punches we have sadistic teenage priests who enjoy the screams of children.

MORALS


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 15, 2009)

i can't believe you didn't know o_O Soul eater's pretty popular isn't it?


----------



## Jugger (Nov 15, 2009)

Soul eater is just getting popular it first vol is out in usa and sell pretty well there.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Nov 16, 2009)

10.99, shit I was hoping for 9.99 but it's not like the extra dollar ain't worth it.


Mmmmmmmm want want want want want want want want!
I know what I'm gettin' for Christmas.  The translation distinctions alone will make it all fun all over again.


----------



## Yashamaru (Nov 30, 2009)

Darth said:


> Holy shit Black Star never fails.


Black Star is just a BEAST. 



Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Wow, wait a second guys, you mean... manga is still going?


Yes. And it growing day after day in terms of popularity.

What did you think ?! 



gabzilla said:


> Oh God, secondary characters being awesome. pek


This mangaka is godly in his management of the secondary cast.


----------



## Red (Dec 5, 2009)

I want to start reading the manga since I used to be anime only, what volume/chapter does medusa get resurrected as a little kid? I stop at that point in the anime and I want to continue it from the manga..


----------



## Sin (Dec 5, 2009)

Red said:


> I want to start reading the manga since I used to be anime only, what volume/chapter does medusa get resurrected as a little kid? I stop at that point in the anime and I want to continue it from the manga..


Chapter 29 is when Medusa takes over the little girl.

I'd start there.

And stay VERY VERY far away from this thread until you catch up. We're horrible with spoilers.


----------



## Red (Dec 5, 2009)

Sin said:


> Chapter 29 is when Medusa takes over the little girl.
> 
> I'd start there.
> 
> And stay VERY VERY far away from this thread until you catch up. We're horrible with spoilers.


Thanks man.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 7, 2009)

Finally read chapter 67. Epic as usual. I just wish this manga wasnt monthly...its too good to be monthly.


----------



## Felix (Dec 7, 2009)

I searched for spoilers all day, and found out 2ch rumors that the Manga was cancelled 

**


----------



## Kek (Dec 7, 2009)

Daammit. I wanted to see Crona v Blackstar

Let's wait and see


----------



## Sin (Dec 7, 2009)

Felix said:


> I searched for spoilers all day, and found out 2ch rumors that the Manga was cancelled
> 
> **


Let's not do this again, really.


----------



## Noah (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeargh. So u gaiz herd that to?


----------



## Moon (Dec 7, 2009)

Supposedly Gangan decided that the theme of insanity was too mature for its target audience. This is also why FMA will now take place in a magical school of alchemy.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 8, 2009)

I searched for spoilers all day, and found out 2ch rumors that this thread was as funny as Dane Cook


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 8, 2009)

Dane Cook isn't fu--

Oh.


----------



## Medusa (Dec 8, 2009)

Moon said:


> Supposedly Gangan decided that the theme of insanity was too mature for its target audience. This is also why FMA will now take place in a magical school of alchemy.



  I doubt it will be happen


----------



## Sin (Dec 8, 2009)

Aldric said:


> I searched for spoilers all day, and found out 2ch rumors that this thread was as funny as Dane Cook


I like Dane Cook


----------



## Aldric (Dec 8, 2009)

My condolences


----------



## Kek (Dec 8, 2009)

I liked his older stuff, but not so much his new material.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2009)

ITT: Dane Cook


----------



## Felix (Dec 8, 2009)

A Magical Academy sounds like a nice theme for the new Soul Eater 

Anyway, no spoilers yet?


----------



## Kek (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm sure they'll be here in the next few days.


----------



## Moon (Dec 8, 2009)

We already have a magical academy in Soul Eater, it'll grow legs eventually. 

If Black Star loses or acts foolishly in this fight I'ma be mad. 

He just came off an extremely great fight, introduced this one well, he doesn't get to go back to being an idiot during fights. If he does then I'll rant, I'll do it


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 8, 2009)

Sin said:


> I like Dane Cook


I like old Dane Cook.  And I liked him up until Waiting.  I really liked Waiting but everything he has made sense is tainted by the hate.  He feeds on it and does stuff no longer funny.  I was very fond of his high energy way of presenting jokes.  Dude....car alarm.


----------



## Moon (Dec 9, 2009)

Speaking of which, needs more Excalibur. 

Surely Ohkubo has time to write another special chapter or 60.


----------



## taboo (Dec 10, 2009)

i cant wait for this chapter D::::::


----------



## Aldric (Dec 10, 2009)

Only two days left before the raw

I think

Go Crona go


----------



## Darth (Dec 10, 2009)

No. Fuck Crona. She's going to lose AGAIN.

Black Star cannot be defeated.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 10, 2009)

Black Star always get his ass handed to him so I don't know what you're blabbering about


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 10, 2009)

Black Star is so overhyped.


----------



## Sin (Dec 10, 2009)

Black*Star will win.

Maybe


----------



## Sin (Dec 10, 2009)

Okay, that fight was awesome, even if I have no idea how it ended.


----------



## Moon (Dec 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy crap it's Justin 

I approve of Black Star's antics. And I have no clue what the heck those last two pages were about.

Justin


----------



## spaZ (Dec 10, 2009)

OMG what a chapter. Black Star is just to badass.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 10, 2009)

oh shit, raw!! 

*downloads


----------



## MasterChick (Dec 10, 2009)

AHHH!!!!! BLACK STAR!!!!


----------



## Aldric (Dec 10, 2009)

Well that was the most realistic outcome

Glad to see Crona's still funny as fuck


----------



## MasterChick (Dec 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _the end_ 



What the hell happened?!?! Medusa and Justin Merge together? That's what it looks like to me.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 10, 2009)

Whose hand is that though I don't get it


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 10, 2009)

wait, wtf happened to Medusa? 



Aldric said:


> Whose hand is that though I don't get it




and this


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 10, 2009)

I think medusa was caught in Justins full weapons form.


----------



## Moon (Dec 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well that looked like a guillotine (with a head) Medusa was holding over her head so I don't think they fused persay. Maybe it was just a hype for the Justin/Medusa fight? I have no clue how the bloody hand comes into play though, guess we'll just wait for the trans.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 10, 2009)

> "Oh, speaking of which," Black Star says, "Hey, Crona. I always wanted to ask, but do you have, like, a fourth sword under there?"
> 
> "What?" Crona says.
> 
> Suddenly, Ragnarok appears! "What, you really wanna know?!" And then Rags tries to lift Crona's clothes



lol

Ohkubo's just fucking with us now


----------



## Blade (Dec 10, 2009)

wait for the scan


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 10, 2009)

Great Chapter. Black Star seems to have really grown as a fighter. He's less  these days and more . Going down the same path Naruto has gone down apparently. Cool headed wins more fights I guess.

*Spoiler*: __ 




It doesn't look like Justin and Medusa fused, because if you look on the first panel of pg 35, she's backing away from Justin at high speed. Justin sneaking up behind her leads me to believe he is ther to capture her. Then Justin snaps his fingers, and merges with the robot looking guy that is accompanying him. 

On the previous pages, depending on the context of the conversation that Black star and Tsubaki have with Chrona, that hand may be hers hand on the last page; as her mother, Medusa is caught by Justin's guillotine weapon form. 

They could have been discussing why she returned to her mother, and if she expressed feelings of love for Medusa, despite being manipulative and uncaring, then the hand would make sense. It definitely has a sorrowful tone to it; the way one puts a hand, longingly, on the window when watching a loved one leave; be it on a train, or at home.

The blackish substance on the hand could simply be shading, or it could be the black blood - again, consistent with Chrona.

The only thing I'm a little confused about is why the guy is crying when his belt breaks at the beginning, and where the three witches come from at the end (against Black Star and Tsubaki)

I liked seeing the clown power-up Chrona, but it seems she broke a rib or two on the last attack from Black Star - using (correct me if I'm wrong) a new form with Tsubaki.



We'll see when the translation comes out.


----------



## Black★Star (Dec 10, 2009)

lol.... at all the guys who were going on about BS losing.


----------



## Sin (Dec 10, 2009)

Aldric said:


> lol
> 
> Ohkubo's just fucking with us now


How can you hate B*S with lines like that.


----------



## Moon (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh Black Star combining epic win with immature and idiotic jokes, this is a combination I approve of. 

Justin 

Other people seem to think that those last two images were a preview for next chapter. Not the first time Ohkubo's done it. Be freaking crazy for Justin () to take out Medusa


----------



## Kek (Dec 10, 2009)

Can't wait to get a translation.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2009)

lol people saying B*S was going is just hater talk.  Can't win without them


----------



## Black★Star (Dec 10, 2009)

When can we expect to get a scantalation?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2009)

What's a scanatalation?


----------



## Kek (Dec 10, 2009)

a scantalous translation?


----------



## Black★Star (Dec 10, 2009)

Kek said:


> a scantalous translation?





Mider T said:


> What's a scanatalation?



You know that thing where they take the little talk bubbles and replace the japanese in them with english.

And forgive my spelling


----------



## Sin (Dec 10, 2009)

They know what you're talking about.

This thread's just full of smartasses


----------



## Black★Star (Dec 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> They know what you're talking about.
> 
> This thread's just full of smartasses





And here I was thinking I missed the boat and they call it something else now.


----------



## Moon (Dec 10, 2009)

They call it a little-bubble-Japanese-to-English-replacement-lation now. Get with the program. 

That chicks summary is up ,for those who aren't capable of waiting on trans.

Aaaand if you hate her, despise her, want her to choke on her keyboard, keep it to yourself


----------



## Sin (Dec 10, 2009)

Everyone that bitches about how terrible the summary is gets a rep.

I mean it.

Everyone. Bitch. Now.


----------



## Moon (Dec 10, 2009)

The summaries are far from masterpieces, but that doesn't mean you should post that the girl is a failure or that you hate her guts when no one is forcing you to use them >_>


----------



## Black★Star (Dec 10, 2009)

Her trans are actually pretty dammed funny.

Her interpretation of the series is interesting to say the least.


----------



## Kek (Dec 10, 2009)

I enjoy her summaries. Hope I don't get a neg. >_>


----------



## Sin (Dec 10, 2009)

^^^^ All those posts are doing it wrong


----------



## Black★Star (Dec 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> ^^^^ All those posts are doing it wrong



Well then, you giving an example of what we should say would suffice wouldnt you say?


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 10, 2009)

Sin said:


> They know what you're talking about.
> 
> This thread's just full of smartasses



We really are just a bunch of douchebags. The coping methods will come later on.  

I'll wait for the scantalation. I managed to do it last time.


----------



## taboo (Dec 10, 2009)

HER SUMMARIES SUCK ASS AND I HOPE SHE DIES IN A FIRE


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 10, 2009)

Her summaries kick all sorts of ass. On top of more ass.


----------



## taboo (Dec 10, 2009)

IF BY ASS YOU MEAN YOUR PENIS


----------



## taboo (Dec 10, 2009)

god when are scans coming out

it's eating me alive


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2009)

There are members on this forum who make far, far worse posts.


----------



## taboo (Dec 10, 2009)

so? that's like comparing two turds. THIS ONE SMELLS.... BUT THIS ONE IS _REALLY _SMELLY


at the end of the day, they're both smelly turds


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 10, 2009)

taboo said:


> so? that's like comparing two turds. THIS ONE SMELLS.... BUT THIS ONE IS _REALLY _SMELLY
> 
> 
> at the end of the day, they're both smelly turds



Maybe you should stop smelling turd then.


----------



## taboo (Dec 10, 2009)

i did because apparently i'm the only one who didn't read that girl's horrible summary


----------



## Moon (Dec 10, 2009)

And thus you are the one who doesn't have enough information on the subject to render a proper verdict


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 10, 2009)

^ oh DAYum. 

He 'ed the shit out of Taboo. 

I think that summary chick is hilarious. 

"Medusa was like Durr Durr" and "Balck Star was like blehr?!"


----------



## taboo (Dec 10, 2009)

do i have to keep using the poop metaphor I SMELLED IT ONCE I'M NOT GOING BACK FOR SECONDS


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Dec 10, 2009)

Black★Star said:


> Her trans are actually pretty dammed funny.
> 
> Her interpretation of the series is interesting to say the least.



She once made a summary using MORTAL KOMBAT jokes.

Not to count in the chapter where Tiploca fights with Medusa she made a big non-sense rant about Ohkubo being racist.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 11, 2009)

KidQuick said:


> ^ oh DAYum.
> 
> He 'ed the shit out of Taboo.
> 
> ...



I was kinda regretting the neg I gave you in that One Piece thread but now I see it was the proper decision


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 11, 2009)

No worries Aldric. I alternate between extremely heady (I've been called pretentious) descriptive language for the purposes of argumentation, and a very dumbed down posting style which makes apparent that I am easily amused and have a child-like sense of humor. 

So, when it's annoying neg me. Whatev. 

But if you go back and look at my analysis of the chapter  - prior to when the translation was out - you will find that, in answer to your question of whose hand was at the end, I was correct in surmising the hand belonged to Chrona. I also correctly supposed that the dialogue between B.S. and Chrona included some discussion of why she went back to Medusa and is loyal to her.

I'm not entirely useless on NF. I'm just trying to relearn the smileys atm. I had forgotten most of them.


----------



## Moon (Dec 11, 2009)

On chapter, was Black Star's weapon new or have we seen it before? 

And which gender would you say represents Ragnarok's reaction to Black Star's comment most? (if it is indeed "What, you really wanna know?!")

Good to see Chrona showing some emotion, almost thought (s)he'd be mute and robot like in this appearance.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 11, 2009)

Moon said:


> And which gender would you say represents Ragnarok's reaction to Black Star's comment most? (if it is indeed "What, you really wanna know?!")



The whole point of the scene is to be ambiguous and fuck with the readers mind once again


----------



## taboo (Dec 11, 2009)

chrona obviously has a sword for genitalia


----------



## Aldric (Dec 11, 2009)

It's the end of Soul Eater, Crona's robe will finally be lifted in full frontal view giving the cast and the readers the definitive answer to many a passionate internet debate...

Only to reveal a grinning Ragnarok face where a dong or a vago should be


----------



## Sin (Dec 11, 2009)

Moon said:


> On chapter, was Black Star's weapon new or have we seen it before?
> 
> And which gender would you say represents Ragnarok's reaction to Black Star's comment most? (if it is indeed "What, you really wanna know?!")
> 
> Good to see Chrona showing some emotion, almost thought (s)he'd be mute and robot like in this appearance.


The thing that wrapped around his hand and shot at Crona was definitely new.


----------



## scaramanga (Dec 11, 2009)

Lol, Black★Star's question is awesome. Actually, everything about Black★Star is awesome as well.
BTW, Crona doesn't wear pantsu? How interesting.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 11, 2009)

_Pantsu_**


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 11, 2009)

must...resist...raw...


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, the chapter was nice.

Justin


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 11, 2009)

tran has come out?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 11, 2009)

lol @ Black Star's hip thrust and going WAAAGH a little while later.

And I think those summaries are cute. And lol, "Crona grabbed *hir* arm" etc. Good one.

//HbS


----------



## Moon (Dec 11, 2009)

Wonder what would happen if Crona witnessed Medusa getting killed by Justin. Other than the end of Justin, which sadly I feel may be coming soon


----------



## taboo (Dec 11, 2009)

justin will survive


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 11, 2009)

Sin said:


> This thread's just full of smartasses





Moon said:


> Aaaand if you hate her, despise her, want her to choke on her keyboard, keep it to yourself





Sin said:


> I mean it.
> 
> Everyone. Bitch. Now.


Well played, Sin.  Didn't even take a half page to prove yourself right.


----------



## Sin (Dec 11, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Well played, Sin.  Didn't even take a half page to prove yourself right.


That's how I roll :ho


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The fight continues.  _"GET OUTTA MY SIGHT!"_ Crona screams.  Black Star doesn't even flinch.  Instead, he whistles.  "Wow, you're loud."

Medusa is like, *"Der?  Der?"*


I approve of this chapter summary.


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 11, 2009)

Is that summary chick on NF? If not, WHYYYYYY? She's a smartass to the core. We should invite her.

Edit: I commented on her blog and invited her to join NF. If you guys like her humor, you should do the same. I think she'd make a fine addition to the community here.

Oh and this is for you who love Medusa's DER DER moment:



cheers


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 11, 2009)

What's with the Der? Der? joke?  I don't get it

//HbS


----------



## Moon (Dec 11, 2009)

KidQuick said:


> Edit: I commented on her blog and invited her to join NF.



This won't end badly 




			
				nenena said:
			
		

> No offense, but I'm not keen to join a forum where people are going to call me a "spastic cretin" and offer reps to any posters who bitch about my summaries sucking. Really.
> 
> What I don't get, however, is why people feel the need to bitch about my blog entries. It seems totally pointless to me. Like bitching about some fanfic that you don't like. What's the point? It's just somebody having fun on the internet. If you don't like it, then you don't have to read it. So don't read it. Any extraneous kvetching at this point is just stupid.




She's watching us


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh the Moon, thanks for posting her commentary. Ah well. It was worth a try. She has a great point - why deal with the haters when she can just stick to her blog, where people that LIKE her, visit.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2009)

If she really was watching us she should've seen the blogs on here.  Seems as we're not completely through the looking glass yet people.


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 12, 2009)

MiderT are you familiar with ?

Why is Justin made of so much fail lately? His gadgets used to be ammmazing. Not they aren't that great. Who stole his mojo?


----------



## taboo (Dec 12, 2009)

KidQuick said:


> Is that summary chick on NF? If not, WHYYYYYY? She's a smartass to the core. We should invite her.
> 
> Edit: I commented on her blog and invited her to join NF. If you guys like her humor, you should do the same. I think she'd make a fine addition to the community here.



if she joins, that gives me the chance to insult her till she decides not do summaries anymore

it's all part of my plan


----------



## Aldric (Dec 12, 2009)

> No offense, but I'm not keen to join a forum where people are going to call me a "spastic cretin"



Hahahaha

Those were my words

Glad to see I made an impression


----------



## taboo (Dec 12, 2009)

ALDRICH WHY CANT YOU BE NICE TO PEOPEL AND ONLY HAVE GOOD THINGS TO SAY


----------



## Sin (Dec 12, 2009)

> No offense, but I'm not keen to join a forum where people are going to  call me a "spastic cretin" and offer reps to any posters who bitch about  my summaries sucking. Really.



Aldric and Sin running quality control on NF


----------



## Moon (Dec 12, 2009)

KidQuick said:


> MiderT are you familiar with ?
> 
> Why is Justin made of so much fail lately? His gadgets used to be ammmazing. Not they aren't that great. Who stole his mojo?




You better have meant to say Noah


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Dec 12, 2009)

> No offense, but I'm not keen to join a forum where people are going to call me a "spastic cretin" and offer reps to any posters who bitch about my summaries sucking. Really.



Hahaha, this made my day.


----------



## Dog of War (Dec 12, 2009)

Someone mind linking to this chick's blog, please?


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 12, 2009)

Yosemite Sam said:


> Someone mind linking to this chick's blog, please?





^

Her blog, but I agree with the poster who called her a spastic cretin.


----------



## Sin (Dec 12, 2009)

Moon said:


> You better have meant to say Noah


Noah is an amazing god and you will apologize right now


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> Noah is an amazing god and you will apologize right now



Will human sacrifice suffice?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 12, 2009)

This is why we can't have nice things.


Sin said:


> That's how I *T*roll :ho


No kidding?
Hahaha.  Der Der moment is so win.


----------



## Sin (Dec 12, 2009)

Don't be bitter, Ag.


----------



## tom (Dec 12, 2009)

Anywhere I can read the raw online?


----------



## Blade (Dec 12, 2009)

come on, it's reading time fellas

Read Here


----------



## Erika Furudo (Dec 12, 2009)

Medusa still being awesome as usual?


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 12, 2009)

Moon said:


> You better have meant to say Noah



I did. Gah.


----------



## Sin (Dec 12, 2009)

Just goes to show.

NO ONE FUCKS WITH BLACK*STAR


----------



## Blade (Dec 12, 2009)

BS is mothafuckin awesome, respect the bro


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 12, 2009)

B*S stomps. Black Blood is shit to him and even Medusa admits him rivaling the gods isn't laughable.

Manly.


----------



## Blade (Dec 12, 2009)

The most epic moment was this


*Spoiler*: __ 










for me the boy is just on another level, respect again


----------



## Memos (Dec 12, 2009)

Holy shit!! great chapter.


----------



## Sin (Dec 12, 2009)

That thing B*S did with the shuriken that wrapped around his hand and shot at Crona was amazing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 12, 2009)

I lol'd so hard at B*S overwriting Chrona's scream. Shit was mad epic yo.


----------



## NobodyMan (Dec 12, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> I lol'd so hard at B*S overwriting Chrona's scream. Shit was mad epic yo.


That should be a feat or something. 

This chapter was awesome, so very, very awesome. I loved it when B*S took on not only Crona, but two Mizune sisters as well. It was just great.

Justin's weapon form is also sweet.


----------



## Memos (Dec 12, 2009)

I want to sig the last page but i don't know if I would spoil too many people


----------



## Sin (Dec 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I want to sig the last page but i don't know if I would spoil too many people


Go for it.

Most people would interpret it as fanart without having read the chapter anyways.


----------



## Blade (Dec 12, 2009)

The Executor is on


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 12, 2009)

The last two pages still confuse me though. Anyone got a solid idea what they're on about?

I mean, I get the gist of it that Justin got Medusa in his weapon form, but that's about it.


----------



## Blade (Dec 12, 2009)

The blood on Justin's hand seems like a mark or something like that, maybe it's crucial step for his move with the Executor,who knows


----------



## Erika Furudo (Dec 12, 2009)

I'll raeg if Medusa dies. I refuse to be trolled by Justin Law.


----------



## Memos (Dec 12, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> The last two pages still confuse me though. Anyone got a solid idea what they're on about?
> 
> I mean, I get the gist of it that Justin got Medusa in his weapon form, but that's about it.



That hand confused me but I thought maybe it worked to distract her or something. He speedblitzed her so badly


----------



## Kek (Dec 12, 2009)

I jizzed so many times reading this chapter.

but who was Gopher refering to at the end? 'She'? I thought he was talking about Kid from the spoilers.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 12, 2009)

I liked Chrona's madness. Good crazy ramblings.


----------



## Memos (Dec 12, 2009)

Kek said:


> I jizzed so many times reading this chapter.
> 
> but who was Gopher refering to at the end? 'She'? I thought he was talking about Kid from the spoilers.


I took that as a mis-translation. Either that or there is someone we haven't seen yet. Maybe the third Gorgon sister.


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't thing that hand is what you think it is. remember during the chapter Chrona was going on about how mom, Medusa is the only one who needs her. She has latched on to the power that Medusa offers. I think that hand is Chrona's. The black blood is an obvious reference. It's not so much literal as it is artistic. It alludes to the separation that is coming. You know how you put your hand on a window to say goodbye to someone that is leaving?

Or that is Medusa's hand and the blood is foreshadowing her death.

It can't be Justin's hand because he is the guillotine weapon form that is around her head.

Justin might just kill Medusa. Or he'll take her to Noah who will put her in his book.


----------



## Blade (Dec 12, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> I liked Chrona's madness. Good crazy ramblings.




BS is more ''fucked'' up


----------



## Zeromatrious (Dec 12, 2009)

Bua ha ha ha! Justin thinks that he can get the best of Medusa. Hah. That's not happening, as I see Medusa outliving even Noah. =B

She's going to come back with something worse in the future. BUA HA HA!!!

But I still like this insanity fusion weapon form. =O


----------



## Kek (Dec 12, 2009)

Those last two pages are there probably to hype the Medusa/Justin fight, and to focus on Crona's connection to Medusa, assuming that hand is Crona's.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 12, 2009)

FireKain said:


> BS is more ''fucked'' up



No just louder 



Kusuriuri said:


> I took that as a mis-translation. Either that or there is someone we haven't seen yet. Maybe the third Gorgon sister.



That or Gopher's bitching about Maka, since he is jealous of her.


----------



## Blade (Dec 12, 2009)

Kek said:


> Those last two pages are there probably to hype the Medusa/Justin fight, and to focus on Crona's connection to Medusa, assuming that hand is Crona's.



a new bet is gonna be on, Crona's or Justin's hand?


----------



## Aldric (Dec 12, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> I liked Chrona's madness. Good crazy ramblings.



And the faces

God I missed Crona's crazy faces


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2009)

NEW CHAPTER IS OUT?!
LInk please?! O:


----------



## Memos (Dec 12, 2009)

Axl Low said:


> NEW CHAPTER IS OUT?!
> LInk please?! O:


Here you go.


FireKain said:


> come on, it's reading time fellas
> 
> Read Here


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 12, 2009)

About the last panel... do any of you by any chance remember the scene with Free and Eruka, inside Kishin's cell? Before they injected black blood? Am I the only one to who one reminds of the other?

//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2009)

Yayz! Thanks :3

...
Is that Justin on Medusa?

God damnit Memos spoiling me


----------



## spaZ (Dec 12, 2009)

The last page is just Justin show Medusa how much more powerful his insanity is compared to hers. But fuck those pages were just beautiful.

Fucking black star really is a tank and hahahah at all those that though Crona was going to beat him even Medusa said she didn't expect Crona to win lol. 

LOL black star shouldn't even be talking about his third sword he hasn't mastered it yet, let alone even used it properly haha.


----------



## Memos (Dec 12, 2009)

Axl Low said:


> Yayz! Thanks :3
> 
> ...
> Is that Justin on Medusa?
> ...



It's probably a fanart ^_^


----------



## Moon (Dec 12, 2009)

Clown entering from beneath, Crona not wearing any underpants, I think this may be the closest we get to a gender confirmation. 

I feel this trans messed up Black Star's 3rd sword joke 

I bet Justin looks pretty stupid fighting in that form 
Has no legs


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 12, 2009)

Seeing Justin school Medusa was pretty awesome. If he kills her that would make SE for me.


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 12, 2009)

^ yeah. I'm about ready for her to die as well. She's had her time in the sun.


----------



## Memos (Dec 12, 2009)

Medusa won't die yet >_> Not by Justin's hand... erm, blade, at least.


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 12, 2009)

It's amazing how SE can make me care about characters I have never given a damn about. Justin as the "Executioner" was just tooo fucking cool. 



KidQuick said:


> ^ yeah. I'm about ready for her to die as well. She's had her time in the sun.



Yep, she overstayed her welcome a looooooooooooooong time ago.


----------



## Kek (Dec 12, 2009)

Medusa will outlast Noah. She's a snake afterall.


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 12, 2009)

Kek said:


> Medusa will outlast Noah. She's a snake afterall.



Probably, and she will end up taking Noah's hat. She has Mangka protection after all.


----------



## Sin (Dec 12, 2009)

It wouldn't make much sense for Ohkubo to revive her to have her killed again by Justin.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Black Star the G.O.A.T.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> It's probably a fanart ^_^



MEMOOOOOOOOOOOOOS


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 12, 2009)

Sin said:


> It wouldn't make much sense for Ohkubo to revive her to have her killed again by Justin.



You have a point, but I at least see Noah killing her. She's pretty stale.


----------



## Sin (Dec 12, 2009)

Noah can kill anyone he wants :ho


----------



## Memos (Dec 12, 2009)

Axl Low said:


> MEMOOOOOOOOOOOOOS



Can you blame me? 

Actually, _you_ probably can.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Can you blame me?
> 
> Actually, _you_ probably can.



It's black haired Medusa
Kinda hard to resist that


----------



## Spike31589 (Dec 12, 2009)

B*S in a four on one battle against 3 witches and one demon sword and is winning easily. this makes me think tsubaki won't become a DS like soul any time soon


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 12, 2009)

Kek said:


> Medusa will outlast Noah. She's a snake afterall.



Medusa will outlast everybody.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 12, 2009)

I dunno.  Maybe the demon form for Tsubaki makes her death scythe level?

Eruka got totally schooled without being touched.  I laughed.  So...does that mean Free is around?  Ohkubo leaves so much to ponder on.  Ever since killing Arachne, I always have in the back of my head, dying can come out of nowhere.


Kusuriuri said:


> It's probably a fanart ^_^


Totally fanart.  No way Justin could touch Medusa.  :lolohkubo
I wanna see insane Giriko + clown.


----------



## Kek (Dec 12, 2009)

Out of Ragnarok's current and previous weapon forms, I have to say that Butcher Sword Ragnarok is my favorite.


----------



## Sin (Dec 12, 2009)

Crona really was pretty cool in this chapter.

It's just that B*S was so amazing it was hard to care.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 13, 2009)

Damn Crona got owned. Blackstar was great in this chapter, but man now I can't wait for the next chapter...


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 13, 2009)

Sin said:


> Crona really was pretty cool in this chapter.
> 
> It's just that B*S was so amazing it was hard to care.



Well said.

THough I'm curious to see what some of the other tranlations have him saying when he does his pelvic thrust. I saw that panel on the raw and thought to myself, "why is his crotch all lit up?" The line was a pretty good one when you consider the situational humor.


----------



## Jugger (Dec 13, 2009)

Clown fusion. BS was really awsome in this chapter.


----------



## Blade (Dec 13, 2009)

Sin said:


> Crona really was pretty cool in this chapter.
> 
> It's just that B*S was so amazing it was hard to care.




BS was the star ,Crona was the crybitch


----------



## Medusa (Dec 13, 2009)

lol at ppl thinks medusa is dead which remins me of jap ppl belive dat stein killed medusa


----------



## Medusa (Dec 13, 2009)

KidQuick said:


> Or that is Medusa's hand and the blood is foreshadowing her death.



eh dat hand didnt have bracelet


----------



## Gunners (Dec 13, 2009)

People thought Crona was going to put BS in his place


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 13, 2009)

Gunners said:


> People thought Crona was going to put BS in his place



Yeah. I know right.
It's called coherent plot


----------



## KR Blade (Dec 13, 2009)

I have to say after reading that chapter, Black Star impressed me, though I have no idea why he who carries the coffin shaped speaker is working for the clown.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 13, 2009)

Gunners said:


> People thought Crona was going to put BS in his place


Crona shall propel B*S above god!?


----------



## Blade (Dec 13, 2009)

BS=Tensai Kami


----------



## Sin (Dec 13, 2009)

I want Kidd-o back tho 

B*S and Maka (lol Maka) should now be able to keep up with Sanzu Lines.

Release him Ohkubo >{


----------



## Blade (Dec 13, 2009)

Kid is locked for eva


after 30 chapters he is gonna be free again


----------



## Kek (Dec 13, 2009)

Kid's already out. It's just that no one has noticed.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 13, 2009)

srsly, how is Kid supposed to get outta that book?


----------



## Blade (Dec 13, 2009)

after 30 chapters he is gonna be free again because of the fan's demand(now it's better)





Kid cannot do anything, only waiting and patience are  his weapons


----------



## Memos (Dec 13, 2009)

Kid's not in the book anymore (is he?). He's chained up in Noah's basement.


----------



## Blade (Dec 13, 2009)

no he is still locked


----------



## Sin (Dec 13, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> srsly, how is Kid supposed to get outta that book?


Maybe Noah drops it?


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## KR Blade (Dec 13, 2009)

That page is the reason I love Ragnorock so much <3


----------



## Medusa (Dec 13, 2009)

uknow that is male butt


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 13, 2009)

Medusa said:


> uknow that is male butt


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 13, 2009)

^

The O Rly owl makes an appearance.

I hate to say it but I don't miss kid too much. I feel like his character needs to be fleshed out a little more. Not sure why, but that's just my gut feeling. I'd really like to see him figure out how to get out of the book on his own. Maybe there's some trick to it, and he's not really in a book at all, just that the book holds the worm and the worm teleports peeps somewhere else, but you know, all prisony-like. And maybe it can resummon them on demand. 

Noah's ability is certainly a strange one. It reminds me of Chrollo Lucifer's Nen ability "skill hunter" in HxH


----------



## Medusa (Dec 13, 2009)

ArtieBoy, yes because this butt look like alot bridget's butt even its same hip size


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 13, 2009)

Medusa said:


> ArtieBoy, yes because this butt look like alot bridget's butt even its same hip size



 Aw Bridget...The Ultimate trap.

 Nice new sig Medua...don't lose your head over it though...


----------



## Memos (Dec 13, 2009)

Who was Bridget?


----------



## Kyo. (Dec 13, 2009)

lol at black star keeping up with 2 witches and chrona like he doesnt give a darn

black star lol'd at chrona's new power


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Who was Bridget?



 From Guilty Gears game...It was a shocking discovery.


----------



## KR Blade (Dec 13, 2009)

Chrona is just genderless not a dude?


----------



## Medusa (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a feelin dat Kidd becomes villain too soon 



VastoLorDae said:


> Aw Bridget...The Ultimate trap.
> 
> Nice new sig Medua...don't lose your head over it though...



well I fell in love with bridget alongtime  actually I accidentally fap to this guy but after my gf.. .erhm forget it.. dat is embarrassment

thanks alot but I did..


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 13, 2009)

I c. o well lol
i guess i gotta deal with DAt Ass of a bridget =/


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2009)

Black*Star is not as manly as Free

Yeah I went there, fanboys


----------



## Kek (Dec 13, 2009)

Black Star sucks.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 13, 2009)

Medusa said:


> well I fell in love with bridget alongtime  actually I accidentally fap to this guy but after my gf.. .erhm forget it.. dat is embarrassment
> 
> thanks alot but I did..



hahahhaha yeah when I was younger this-



 Oh boy almost to medusa...almost

 who is that character in sig?


----------



## Medusa (Dec 13, 2009)

VastoLorDae said:


> hahahhaha yeah when I was younger this-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  lol funny pic.. its true..I never forget dat I beat the game for gba (its teh first metroid game I've played..) after unlocked gallery mode.. I was sayin like "what the..."


btw, its puck from berserk <3


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 13, 2009)

Kek said:


> Black Star sucks.



Say that to my face! ill smack you in the face IRL


----------



## Infinite Xero (Dec 13, 2009)

Ohkubo surprises me again. I really thought Chrona would have beaten up BS but apparently not.


----------



## Kek (Dec 13, 2009)

I thought it would have been a tie, but I guess not.


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 13, 2009)

Kek said:


> Black Star sucks.



Them's fightn words, son.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 13, 2009)

I too thought it would have been/should have been a closer fight.


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 13, 2009)

VastoLorDae said:


> I too thought it would have been/should have been a closer fight.



I think it was pretty clear in showing that Medusa' crew is clearly out of their league.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 13, 2009)

Atsuro said:


> I think it was pretty clear in showing that Medusa' crew is clearly out of their league.



i know right Chrona cant even touch black*star  since he is godlike


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 13, 2009)

Atsuro said:


> I think it was pretty clear in showing that Medusa' crew is clearly out of their league.





ArtieBoy said:


> i know right Chrona cant even touch black*star  since he is godlike



 I do not know about anyone else, but that part just sucks ass. He could now probably beat in his prime Mosquito.


----------



## Kek (Dec 13, 2009)

Since B*S is on his way to surpassing god, Maka now has a DS, and Crona has gotten a new power-up, does anyone else think we'll see something from Kid soon? Maybe something with the Sanzu lines?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 13, 2009)

Not while imprisoned. He was already vastly stronger then the rest to begin with.


----------



## Sin (Dec 13, 2009)

The reason he got captured was because he tapped into the Sanzu Lines which made him way stronger than B*S and Maka.

Whenever he gets released he'll probably have access to it full time (since the others have caught up enough).


----------



## blue♥ (Dec 13, 2009)

Guys, Black*Star/Chrona just became canon. 

*iz shot*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 14, 2009)

Sin said:


> The reason he got captured was because he tapped into the Sanzu Lines which made him way stronger than B*S and Maka.
> 
> Whenever he gets released he'll probably have access to it full time (since the others have caught up enough).



 hhhmmmm maybe



blueangel326 said:


> Guys, Black*Star/Chrona just became canon.
> 
> *iz shot*



*shoots hi-*


oh...he is already shot.


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 14, 2009)

Sin said:


> The reason he got captured was because he tapped into the Sanzu Lines which made him way stronger than B*S and Maka.
> 
> Whenever he gets released he'll probably have access to it full time (since the others have caught up enough).



This is what I love about SE. There isn't a single Chad or Ishida in the bunch, although; I suppose Kid is Orihime.


----------



## Sin (Dec 14, 2009)

Atsuro said:


> This is what I love about SE. There isn't a single Chad or Ishida in the bunch, although; *I suppose Kid is Orihime.*



Beggin' for a neggin'


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 14, 2009)

Sin said:


> Beggin' for a neggin'



 Soul kun, will save me.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 14, 2009)

Man, I fucking love Black Star and his incredibly versatile weapon transformations. And to think when the series first started I was afraid he'd be another Naruto... and now he's one of the most badass characters in anything I've ever seen/read.

He's definitely been favored by the mangaka thusfar, and, as much as I love watching him rape everything, Kid especially is overdue (though I guess Maka's evolution to Death Scythe was less than awesome so far as well).


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 14, 2009)

Haven't Maka and Soul always been the least strongest of the trio? I have always interpreted their role to be the weakest, but most efficient and grounded of the team.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 14, 2009)

Nah, they're pretty weak, they're just the best at defeating insanity/witches, and probably key for slaying the Kishin. She's basically a glass cannon (unless Soul risks her getting taken over by the black blood, rendering her technically useless for what she's good at), slow and fragile but can deliver a massive one hit blow. Kidd is naturally strong and immune to insanity effects (I think) since he's a Death God, but hasn't been growing at all, and he needed to use the strongest Demon Tool to defeat his enemy. 

Black Star has been shown now to be not only amazingly versatile, but incredibly fast and incredibly powerful with his soul wavelength control and emission and now he can take on multiple witches at once and a powered up Crona like nothing, who Stein + Spirit could barely defeat and who Maka had to use Black Blood to even TOUCH. Like, there's pretty clear bias in his favor with regards to powering up til now.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 14, 2009)

haha, funny B*S... the sword every man has lolz

i've been wondering is chrona a girl or a guy?

even if Kid is stuck in Noah's book, he is still pretty strong, albeit even stronger still than maka and B*S he's always been stronger than them, he's only portrayed weaker because of his OC personality


----------



## AzureJericho (Dec 14, 2009)

Holy shit, the last chapter was so good. I think I'm changing to a Black*Star set soon. 

What's incredibly funny about this chapter though is that reading it again, it sets up a ton of things, gives us a new look at how far the fighting abilities of each group are, and gave us glimpses of old and new foes alike and yet even with all of that going on...

Holy shit Black*Star.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 14, 2009)

PhantomX said:


> Man, I fucking love Black Star and his incredibly versatile weapon transformations. And to think when the series first started I was afraid he'd be another Naruto... and now he's one of the most badass characters in anything I've ever seen/read.



Let's not get carried away

The lack of a Sasuke-like character in SE pretty much guaranteed he wouldn't devolve into Naruto level faggery anyway

I must admit that his lowbrow jokes and ridiculous boasting made me laugh in this chapter, it kinda reminded me of Dark Schneider

So yeah good going Bracku Stalu


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 14, 2009)

blueangel326 said:


> Guys, Black*Star/Chrona just became canon.
> 
> *iz shot*





VastoLorDae said:


> *shoots hi-*
> 
> 
> oh...he is already shot.


*shoots him anyway. one shot for each ball*

//HbS


----------



## Felix (Dec 14, 2009)

Seriously, I'm tormented. I still don't know if I should fap or not to Crona
I keep getting reminded of Bridget

NO CAN DO


----------



## Darth (Dec 14, 2009)

So Crona's definitely a girl then?

I didn't see any equipment down there.... 

Oh, and Black Star is  He's showing some nice moves. Taking on Crona and two witches at the same time? Bravo Star Bravo.

The Justin/Clown fusion was interesting as well.


----------



## Kek (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd go gay for Crona.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Dec 14, 2009)

Whatever happened to that whole "witches council" thing? And that elder witch who had power on par with Death-Kun? It just seems like with everything going on, the actual premise of the story kind (defeating witches, creating death scythes) of fell to wayside after this plot point was introduced to the story. And what happened to the kishin? 


JihaD


----------



## migukuni (Dec 14, 2009)

crona is weaker than the three main protagonist. Kid was keeping up with him early chapters without soul resonance


----------



## Aldric (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd say Crona is weaker than Kid and BS but stronger than Maka and the rest of their age group



> So Crona's definitely a girl then?



Yeah yeah it's a girl

Feel at peace that you're rubbing one out over an insecure little girl and not an insecure little boy


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 14, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Let's not get carried away
> 
> The lack of a Sasuke-like character in SE pretty much guaranteed he wouldn't devolve into Naruto level faggery anyway
> 
> ...



Nah, I mean b/c at the very beginning of hte series they gave him a very similar attitude... that of a retarded ninja that wanted to become amazing. It was basically only during the intro chapter.


----------



## Black★Star (Dec 14, 2009)

Black Star ftw


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 14, 2009)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Whatever happened to that whole "witches council" thing? And that elder witch who had power on par with Death-Kun? It just seems like with everything going on, the actual premise of the story kind (defeating witches, creating death scythes) of fell to wayside after this plot point was introduced to the story. And what happened to the kishin?
> 
> 
> JihaD



I feel the same way, as much as I love SE some of the plot points and antagonist are stalled or vanish, so new plots can be introduced. I liked Arachne, but little was done with her just to bring Medusa back into the spotlight. It feels as if their was an idea for these plots and characters in mind, but they were dropped or/and put on hold.  As much as I dislike Medusa and want to see her offed, it seems like a waste to bring her back just to turn her into Noah and the good guy's bitch. 

 We love you so much Medusa you get to be Justin's bitch. Hohoho


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 14, 2009)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Whatever happened to that whole "witches council" thing? And that elder witch who had power on par with Death-Kun? It just seems like with everything going on, the actual premise of the story kind (defeating witches, creating death scythes) of fell to wayside after* this plot point *was introduced to the story. And what happened to the kishin?


This plot point being insanity, causing such chaos in the story?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2009)

:black*star

y/y?


----------



## Icy_eagle (Dec 14, 2009)

I felt sorry for Eruka this chapter ;_:


----------



## Tash (Dec 14, 2009)

Both a witch being destroyed and a weapon becoming a deathscythe were highlights of the very last arc.

How was that premise abandoned?


----------



## Aldric (Dec 14, 2009)

I must admit since the end of the Baba Yaga arc the plot or lack thereof felt kinda forced to me, it basically is fight after fight with little reason behind them

Now of course that'd be a bad thing if Soul Eater was a manga people read for the plot, and not just to see awesome characters doing awesome stuff and being awesomely hilarious between two awesome fights


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 14, 2009)

Tash said:


> Both a witch being destroyed and a weapon becoming a deathscythe were highlights of the very last arc.
> 
> How was that premise abandoned?



 Does not compute.

Which part has been abandoned?

Presumably, Shibusen is in a dire state of affairs, compared to earlier arcs, so they have to make use of their trainees who I hope we can agree are performing at a very high level. 

If your society became threatened by some particular organization, natural disaster, or opposing nation, school would not continue to be a priority in the face of such a threat. 

Take for example, the American Civil War, which, towards the end, enlisted increasingly younger males to fill the ranks of the militias. Or if you have seen Starship Troopers the movie, the same phenomenon occurred.

So, being in school and trying to become a death scythe, is like attempting to become a formal Jounin in Naruto. It is a decorative title useful only in times of peace. 

Obviously Naruto is never going to go back to become a recognized jounin, and likewise, some of our favorite SE characters have bigger threats to deal with than trying to capture a witch's soul. 

Speaking of which, OhKubo has never really explained what the difference is between a deathscythe and the resonance users as they are. Is there a powerup? At BS's level, it's hard to imagine the need. Unless I'm mistaken, cause I could be totally wrong.


----------



## Tash (Dec 14, 2009)

KidQuick said:


> Does not compute.
> 
> Which part has been abandoned?
> 
> ...



I don't think you understand specifically what I'm talking about.


----------



## PhantomX (Dec 14, 2009)

Aldric said:


> I must admit since the end of the Baba Yaga arc the plot or lack thereof felt kinda forced to me, it basically is fight after fight with little reason behind them
> 
> Now of course that'd be a bad thing if Soul Eater was a manga people read for the plot, and not just to see awesome characters doing awesome stuff and being awesomely hilarious between two awesome fights



The story has had a very sound, albeit far from original, plot... which is not unexpected considering it's a shounen manga. Where it excels in particular is it's unique design/settings/characters and original fighting choreographies/ideas. Regardless, these types of manga very rarely follow the main plotline without deviation. Right now the story is in a "mystery" phase, showing the various parties working to wards goals unclear to the reader. It remains to be seen whether these will eventually converge upon the Kishin (over-arching plot) or not. Either way, there is at least a rescue arc at hand.

I mean, there's nothing wrong w/ going with a tried-and-proven plot formula if the mangaka manages to keep the readers into it w/ all the other elements of his work. Some of the more original manga plotlines tend to be huge busts after all.


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 14, 2009)

Tash said:


> I don't think you understand specifically what I'm talking about.



I guess not.


----------



## blue♥ (Dec 15, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> *shoots him anyway. one shot for each ball*
> 
> //HbS



Good thing I'm a girl. 



Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Whatever happened to that whole "witches council" thing? And that elder witch who had power on par with Death-Kun? It just seems like with everything going on, the actual premise of the story kind (defeating witches, creating death scythes) of fell to wayside after this plot point was introduced to the story. And what happened to the kishin?
> 
> 
> JihaD



It's called plot and development. All stories start out with background, but eventually something unexpected happens that causes the story to shift from what was the original guise, i.e. awakening of the kishin and some new threat (Noah) stirring up some mess by taking Eibon's tool. If a story were to continue along the same road it set, eventually it would get redundant and boring or it would end too quickly because the storyline is predictable. That's what plot twists are for, to keep the story moving and interesting. Besides, as the artist/author, Ohkubo is showing us what's more pressing - Spartoi going out and uncovering multiple threats. Besides, the witchs' council is probably just sitting around doing nothing out of the ordinary, or it may have even been disbanded, considering Arachne, one of the most powerful witches, has been killed and Kim has betrayed them for Shibusen. Also, they're not much of a threat to Shibusen (as of yet anyway), so Ohkubo will bring them back if he needs to. And I wouldn't be surprised if the kishin were just hiding away in some mountain, given the kind of person/thing he is.

Right now, the most pressing issue is Medusa toying with insanity and some unknown threat that kidnapped Kidd. I mean, there's only so much Ohkubo can cover in 40 pages per month.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Dec 15, 2009)

.....I just went out and previewed the published Soul Eater Vol. 1.
Soul calls Maka a shorty, instead of flat-chested.....
I want to fuck out the editor's eyes.


Back onto the current chapter, amazing.  Justin shocked me; it seems he was playing a tripple-agent, because now he's laying his pretty god-worship talk at Asura's feet and giving Medusa hell for trying to make an immitation insanity clown.  What about Noah dude?
For a gal who does so much research and weaponization of insanity, she sure gets punked an awful lot in the insane department.  First her sister oneshots her brain and now Justin's got ahold of her.

.....other than that, I certainly hope Chrona isn't a girl because if she is then she's got a really ugly ass.  It was soft and subtly curved in the bedspread scene so this lumpy boy-ass took me by surprise.
And B*S's just way to damn powerful.  It's not even about strength 'cause he did to Chrona about what I'd expected in that department, it's about skill.  In skill he is just outdoing everyone by miles.




Does anyone know, that big square sword is the Black Clown, right?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2009)

^You certainly did check out Crona's ass....U COMFI WIT UR SEXUALITY?

And Black*Star kicks logic to the curb.  Every time.


----------



## Kek (Dec 15, 2009)

IDGabrielHM said:


> .....other than that, I certainly hope Chrona isn't a girl because if she is then she's got a really ugly ass.  It was soft and subtly curved in the bedspread scene so this lumpy boy-ass took me by surprise.



Bedspread scene? It looked like it always has to me, perfect. 



> Does anyone know, that big square sword is the Black Clown, right?



That, or the serrated sword. Or the Black Clown could be both.


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the clown is the butcher knife. Ragnarok seems to have taken the form of a katana and the serrated sword.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

*ragnarok sure is a perv*

* funny how i never saw the scene with the 3 swords in the anime  why they always skip the good stuff*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 15, 2009)

Atsuro said:


> This is what I love about SE. There isn't a single Chad or Ishida in the bunch, although; I suppose Kid is Orihime.





Sin said:


> Beggin' for a neggin'



 THIS 



PhantomX said:


> Nah, they're pretty weak, they're just the best at defeating insanity/witches, and probably key for slaying the Kishin. *She's basically a glass cannon* (unless Soul risks her getting taken over by the black blood, rendering her technically useless for what she's good at), slow and fragile but can deliver a massive one hit blow. Kidd is naturally strong and immune to insanity effects (I think) since he's a Death God, but hasn't been growing at all, and he needed to use the strongest Demon Tool to defeat his enemy.
> 
> Black Star has been shown now to be not only amazingly versatile, but incredibly fast and incredibly powerful with his soul wavelength control and emission and now he can take on multiple witches at once and a powered up Crona like nothing, who Stein + Spirit could barely defeat and who Maka had to use Black Blood to even TOUCH. Like, there's pretty clear bias in his favor with regards to powering up til now.



 She is a glass canon? She takes a hell of a lot of shots for a glass canon. I do not think she is. She actually has good durability.



Velvet said:


> *ragnarok sure is a perv*
> 
> * funny how i never saw the scene with the 3 swords in the anime  why they always skip the good stuff*



 Lol you know why you have not seen it


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2009)

VastoLorDae said:


> She is a glass canon? She takes a hell of a lot of shots for a glass canon. I do not think she is. She actually has good durability.



Compared to Black Star, Kid, and practically every other shibusen student/witch/character in this manga she has low tier durability.

Indeed, she really hasn't been in a serious fight where she's taken a whole lot of damage. Contrary to Black Star and Death the Kid. 

Oh, and everyone rep Velvet for my awesome set!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> Oh, and everyone rep Velvet for my awesome set!


*your crazy arent you 

*


> Compared to Black Star, Kid, and practically every other shibusen student/witch/character in this manga she has low tier durability.
> 
> Indeed, she really hasn't been in a serious fight where she's taken a whole lot of damage. Contrary to Black Star and Death the Kid.


*thanks to her black blood she barely takes any damage  and she cant get a serious fight since someone always saves her ass*


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *your crazy arent you *


[YOUTUBE]BD57OrPaX0A[/YOUTUBE]
And I don't even like Beyonce that much. 


Velvet said:


> *thanks to her black blood she barely takes any damage  and she cant get a serious fight since someone always saves her ass*



I completely forgot about her Black Blood. Yeah, that would help her durability quite a bit. But I wish she would get a serious fight. Something like Black Star vs. Mifune. We need more of that.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> I completely forgot about her Black Blood. Yeah, that would help her durability quite a bit. But I wish she would get a serious fight. Something like Black Star vs. Mifune. We need more of that.



*I wish that too  BUT her shyness get in the way too and that someone always saves her . She needs a BIG serious and long fight  maybe against medusa  would love to see that daughter vs. mother / i love medusaaa <3/

*


> And I don't even like Beyonce that much.



*your trying to tell me sometin ? *


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *I wish that too  BUT her shyness get in the way too and that someone always saves her . She needs a BIG serious and long fight  maybe against medusa  would love to see that daughter vs. mother / i love medusaaa <3/*



Medusa's amazing.  Medusa vs. Justin should be fun. I have a feeling that Medusa would really dominate Maka if she fought her right now, so it's probably a bad idea. Really the only Shibusen students I could see putting up a good fight against Medusa are Kid and Black Star. And only if they really push their limits.



Velvet said:


> *your trying to tell me sometin ? *



Use your imagination.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> Medusa's amazing.  Medusa vs. Justin should be fun. I have a feeling that Medusa would really dominate Maka if she fought her right now, so it's probably a bad idea. Really the only Shibusen students I could see putting up a good fight against Medusa are Kid and Black Star. And only if they really push their limits.



*yeah black star or Kid would kick her ass  they did good against the kishin in the anime  so im sure they`ll beat up medusa fast and easy !  i love Justin he is so cute  and his attack power just wow <3

*


> Use your imagination.



*... ok*


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *yeah black star or Kid would kick her ass  they did good against the kishin in the anime  so im sure they`ll beat up medusa fast and easy !  i love Justin he is so cute  and his attack power just wow <3*



I'm not actually sure if Black Star or Kid can beat Medusa. I mean, she is a witch of considerable power and talent. You'd need at the minimum a Death Scythe and a Weapon Master like Stein to beat Medusa. 

And yeah, Justin is awesome. But Stein is even better! 



Velvet said:


> *... ok*





Have you never used your imagination before?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> Have you never used your imagination before?



*do i rly have to think  i had an exam and tough too much 

*


> I'm not actually sure if Black Star or Kid can beat Medusa. I mean, she is a witch of considerable power and talent. You'd need at the minimum a Death Scythe and a Weapon Master like Stein to beat Medusa.
> 
> And yeah, Justin is awesome. But Stein is even better!



*well yah  your right there...

Stain scares me  he is crazy ! crazy i tell you ..no wonder Spirit wanet to leave him  but he is still cool  the best meister ever 
*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 15, 2009)

Darth said:


> Compared to Black Star, Kid, and practically every other shibusen student/witch/character in this manga she has low tier durability.
> 
> Indeed, she really hasn't been in a serious fight where she's taken a whole lot of damage. Contrary to Black Star and Death the Kid.
> 
> *Oh, and everyone rep Velvet for my awesome set!*



...no


----------



## Yashamaru (Dec 15, 2009)

Darth said:


> Really the only Shibusen students I could see putting up a good fight against Medusa are Kid and Black Star. And only if they really push their limits.


As you said : they would put a good fight. But I'm not even sure they would win a one on one fight against her.
Medusa is one hell of a reckless bitch after all.  She has a huge spell arsenal, is resilient like no one, she's clever and cunny... She's got everything, battle wise.


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2009)

VastoLorDae said:


> ...no



*NEGS*


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> *NEGS*


*darth gone wild  save yourself

*


> As you said : they would put a good fight. But I'm not even sure they would win a one on one fight against her.
> Medusa is one hell of a reckless bitch after all.  She has a huge spell arsenal, is resilient like no one, she's clever and cunny... She's got everything, battle wise.



*sometimes i wonder what would happen if she was on Shibusen`s side*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 15, 2009)

Darth said:


> *NEGS*



 Thats ok, I will get a new body thats not negged.



Velvet said:


> *darth gone wild  save yourself
> 
> *
> 
> *sometimes i wonder what would happen if she was on Shibusen`s side*



 Your fault Velvet...you and your excellent service.

 what I want to see is the last gorgon sister!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> Your fault Velvet...you and your excellent service.


*wachu mean *


> what I want to see is the last gorgon sister!


*there isnt such  atleast not from what i saw till now*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *wachu mean *



 look in my sig and see



> *there isnt such  atleast not from what i saw till now*



 So was Arachne the oldest or middle child? or Medusa the middle child or youngest?


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2009)

Medusa was the youngest. Arachne was the oldest. If I recall correctly anyway...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> look in my sig and see


*awww 

*


> So was Arachne the oldest or middle child? or Medusa the middle child or youngest?


*Arachne is the oldest sister ,Medusa is the young one

*


> Medusa was the youngest. Arachne was the oldest. If I recall correctly anyway...



*correct*


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2009)

VastoLorDae said:


> look in my sig and see


Kingdom Hearts >>>>>>>>>> Ugly Ophelia. 


Velvet said:


> *correct*



I love it when I'm right.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> I love it when I'm right.



*good  *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 15, 2009)

Darth said:


> Medusa was the youngest. Arachne was the oldest. If I recall correctly anyway...



 aw...so lets see who this middle child is.



Darth said:


> Kingdom Hearts >>>>>>>>>> Ugly Ophelia.



...your ugly


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2009)

You lot should all play Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days. Excellent game.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

*i want a soul eater game *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 15, 2009)

Darth said:


> You lot should all play Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days. Excellent game.



after what you said? no


 so who thinks medusa is going to get out of justine's trap himself or that wolf guy will come and fight justin?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> so who thinks medusa is going to get out of justine's trap himself or that wolf guy will come and fight justin?



*hmmm well im sure she`ll get out of it  since if she dies early...wheres the fun



btw stein kills her 
*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *hmmm well im sure she`ll get out of it  since if she dies early...wheres the fun*


*




			well she has not died yet.

btw stein kills her
		
Click to expand...

*
 Stein? No way. I have a bad feeling he might meet his demise down the road. Or just might be making and appearance soon since they are hunting Justin...He and that woman are hunting Justin right?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> Stein? No way. I have a bad feeling he might meet his demise down the road. Or just might be making and appearance soon since they are hunting Justin...He and that woman are hunting Justin right?


*wait why are they hunting Justin  in the anime Stein joins Medusa cuz of that madness thing and later when Maka,Mary and Crona go to save him Mary returns him to normal and he kills Medusa /no she doesnt return/
*


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2009)

Velvet dear. The anime is filler trash. Plain and Simple. It should not be trusted and has absolutely nothing to do with the manga other than that it shares the same name.

Also. Vasto has bad taste.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> Velvet dear. The anime is filler trash. Plain and Simple. It should not be trusted and has absolutely nothing to do with the manga other than that it shares the same name.


*yah but still ... anime better pek i get to see Black Star ,Kid and Soul in action *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *wait why are they hunting Justin  in the anime Stein joins Medusa cuz of that madness thing and later when Maka,Mary and Crona go to save him Mary returns him to normal and he kills Medusa /no she doesnt return/
> *



 no do not be tricked by the anime Velvet dear.



Darth said:


> Also. Vasto has bad taste.



 Bad taste in what?


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2009)

You know very well what.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> no do not be tricked by the anime Velvet dear.



*okay      *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 15, 2009)

Darth said:


> You know very well what.



 NO I DONt! SHUT UP!



Velvet said:


> *okay      *



to late...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> to late...



* what....i was too lazy to read*


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2009)

OH MY GOD VELVET YOUR SET


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> OH MY GOD VELVET YOUR SET



*you like  ?*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> * what....i was too lazy to read*



...


 and yes...your set is awesome. who is that?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> ...
> 
> 
> and yes...your set is awesome. who is that?



*no idea *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *no idea *



YOU LIAR!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> YOU LIAR!



* i dont know

 couldnt find a soul eater one
*


----------



## Aldric (Dec 15, 2009)

Did I stumble into some sort of retarded msn convo or something


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> * i dont know
> 
> couldnt find a soul eater one
> *



... sorry I raised my voice then...


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 15, 2009)

Aldric id hide


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Did I stumble into some sort of retarded msn convo or something



Seems like it doesn't it?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> Seems like it doesn't it?


*
soooowwy *
*back to topic  *cough*


 Black Star 
*


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 15, 2009)

Darth said:


> Medusa was the youngest. Arachne was the oldest. If I recall correctly anyway...



I always thought Medusa was the middle sister. What do you want to bet the Ant chick from the Soul Eater game gets involved somehow?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

*what ant chick ?

theres only medusa and arachne
*


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *what ant chick ?
> 
> theres only medusa and arachne
> *



She's from the same video game that Noah was in. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jz9edCXfJQs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> She's from the same video game that Noah was in.



*how come i never saw that one *


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *how come i never saw that one *



It was during the beginning of when the anime was airing in Japan IIRC. SE was starting to really take off in popularity there and this was the result. One of them anyway. The animated fight scenes in the game are really good. 

I will post them if you want.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> It was during the beginning of when the anime was airing in Japan IIRC. SE was starting to really take off in popularity there and this was the result. One of them anyway. The animated fight scenes in the game are really good.
> 
> I will post them if you want.



*so they removed that one from the series ? 

and yes plz
*


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *so they removed that one from the series ?
> 
> and yes plz
> *



No. It was just a standalone game, but since Noah was there I thought the ant witch would show up as well.

I couldn't find Maka's fight, but it's probably in this page with the other clips. 

Death The Kidd:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qS5FtN7E6sY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKnz33StqhA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Black Star:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HbM-IVq4yw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> No. It was just a standalone game, but since Noah was there I thought the ant witch would show up as well.



* so theres a soul eater game ???? *


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 15, 2009)

I edited my links and yes, It's called Monotone Princess and it's for the Wii.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> I edited my links and yes, It's called Monotone Princess and it's for the Wii.



*COOL !  too bad i dont have a wii then*


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 15, 2009)

I there are some for the PS2 and PSP, but I am not sure if they were imported or not.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

*im not into any games besides wow anyway

 but the SE game looks nice
*


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *im not into any games besides wow anyway
> 
> but the SE game looks nice
> *



That reminds me, I need to bother leveling up from 46, so I can go Death Knight. I want to rape with plauge powers.  I gave up on trying to level my warlock because I am told Warlocks are shit compared to DEs and Ret pallies in PVP. 

 Your set has given me an idea.


----------



## Sin (Dec 15, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Did I stumble into some sort of retarded msn convo or something


I'm scared too.

No idea what's going on.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> Your set has given me an idea.



*like what ? 

i really wanet to find a SE x-mas set 
*


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *like what ?
> 
> i really wanet to find a SE x-mas set
> *



Like this. 

If I see some I will send them to you. Do you have a preference? Maka and Soul, Black Star and Tsubaki, etc


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> If I see some I will send them to you. Do you have a preference? Maka and Soul, Black Star and Tsubaki, etc



*any would be cool   mostly Medusa*


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 15, 2009)

Medusa with or without clothing?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

*with ofc 

i wish more of the bed guys were cool like her pek the best witch ever !
*


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 15, 2009)

Medusa took Arachne's body. 

 I will send you some later.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> Medusa took Arachne's body.
> 
> I will send you some later.


*
she did O.o gawd....in the anime she dies and arachne gets killed by the kishin...=.= messed up*


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *
> she did O.o gawd....in the anime she dies and arachne gets killed by the kishin...=.= messed up*



This is why the manga > anime.


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *
> she did O.o gawd....in the anime she dies and arachne gets killed by the kishin...=.= messed up*



 Have at gander at this.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> This is why the manga > anime.



*ok i got it 

*


> Have at gander at this.



*ah so no wonder i saw medusa art with black hair....still blonde looks better on her*


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *ok i got it
> 
> *
> 
> *ah so no wonder i saw medusa art with black hair....still blonde looks better on her*



Oh yeah, Medusa chills in a web now too. Remember how Arachne used to hang out in her web all day? That's Medusa, but she doesn't use spiders from what I recall.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> Oh yeah, Medusa chills in a web now too. Remember how Arachne used to hang out in her web all day? That's Medusa, but she doesn't use spiders from what I recall.



*wachu think about her attacks / vector arrow ,vector plate and etc./*


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *wachu think about her attacks / vector arrow ,vector plate and etc./*



I think they are the same, but I imagine they are probably stronger and act like a web. I am just guessing now though.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> I think they are the same, but I imagine they are probably stronger and act like a web. I am just guessing now though.


*what about the nake,snake ,cobra,cobura spell  dont you love it ? it makes me wanna say it every time i get mad*


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 15, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *what about the nake,snake ,cobra,cobura spell  dont you love it ? it makes me wanna say it every time i get mad*



I wish I could use it when I am angry at someone. I would turn them into snakes or chickens.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> I wish I could use it when I am angry at someone. I would turn them into snakes or chickens.



*i usualy say it when my teachers dont look  for now nottin happened 

 Maka and Soul time
*


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 15, 2009)

Medusa is beautiful blonde or black hair


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> Medusa is beautiful blonde or black hair



*still like her more as blonde *


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2009)

with black she is also


----------



## Medusa (Dec 15, 2009)

I like both


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

*why the evil are always more sexy*


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2009)

it's the rule


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

*i wanna be evil *


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2009)

join the dark side then


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

*okay   


so i wonder...who is crona`s dad 
*


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2009)

There isn't any dad:33



too bad


----------



## kchi55 (Dec 15, 2009)

wtf happened to this thread


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

*so she was  made with magic *sparkles*


but crona did look cool with those swords didnt she 
*


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2009)

no


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

*yes she did  if she was strong enough she would`ve kick Black Star`s ass*


----------



## Aldric (Dec 15, 2009)

Jesus what a fucking trainwreck


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2009)

yeah sure


BS is the shit, Crona will die in the end ,deal with it


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> yeah sure
> 
> 
> BS is the shit, Crona will die in the end ,deal with it



*no she wont  they`ll save her ass like always

 btw what was that thing with Justin
*


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2009)

if you mean the 2 final pages of the chap,the answer is still on the air


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

> if you mean the 2 final pages of the chap,the answer is still on the air


*looked like ragnarok a bit  and i saw medusa calling it a clown or sometin.. i need the next chapter *


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2009)

All we know is this:


''The Execution begins...''


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

*cant waaiittt  

i gues i`ll read some chapters back to see what i missed
*


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2009)

good option


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2009)

*i shall go do that now  later ~*


----------



## Kek (Dec 15, 2009)

... What the hell just happened?


----------



## AzureJericho (Dec 15, 2009)

...I kinda miss the SE is canceled stuff now.


----------



## Medusa (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2009)

^


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 15, 2009)

Medusa won't die, she'll Vector Arrow/Plate/Whatever out of that mess and pwn Justin.


----------



## Medusa (Dec 15, 2009)

I have feelin dat executor is pretty hax


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Dec 15, 2009)

Somehow I think we've all had a simulated conversation with Patty Thompson.


They should throw that shit at Crona, it's enough to drive a madman sane.


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2009)

Medusa said:


> I have feelin dat executor is pretty hax



or pretty fail


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 15, 2009)

Last two panels were pretty creepy, I will tell you that. 

Fuck with Justin, he shall introduce you to his insane freak or whatever he likes to call it! 

The holy execution awaits for sweet Medusa now.


----------



## Kek (Dec 15, 2009)

Maybe Medusa is actually doing another experiment, with herself, and will call it a success and escape too.


----------



## KR Blade (Dec 16, 2009)

Quoting this image for great truth, and great justice, we'll never know the truth but who doesn't love random traps/reverse traps?


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 16, 2009)

I made a trap character in an RP once and I got a little bit of shit for it. LOL


----------



## KR Blade (Dec 16, 2009)

That's because they fail to see the awesomeness of traps, don't take it personally too many people really don't get it.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 16, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Did I stumble into some sort of retarded msn convo or something



It really seems that way.


----------



## Yashamaru (Dec 16, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> The holy execution awaits for sweet Medusa now.


Yep ! But I'm afraid (not... ) she's quite not about to die !


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2009)

*she wouldnt die so soon  *


----------



## Darth (Dec 16, 2009)

It'd be hilarious if Medusa lost her body so soon after she just got it.


----------



## Blade (Dec 16, 2009)

So we are gonna have ''Okubo troll my fandom''?


----------



## Yashamaru (Dec 16, 2009)

FireKain said:


> So we are gonna have ''Okubo troll my fandom''?


Well, trolling wise, we've been quite lucky in reading Soul Eater.


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 16, 2009)

FireKain said:


> So we are gonna have ''Okubo troll my fandom''?



Not really a troll, and it would make a bit more sense given all of the new antagonists in SE. Medusa is clearly out of her league here and would have died sooner or later anyway. Keeping her around is just wasting Noah and the main cast's panel time.


----------



## Moon (Dec 16, 2009)

Yashamaru said:


> Well, trolling wise, we've been quite lucky in reading Soul Eater.



People on this forum are taking plot twists as trolling much too closely. Justin being evil is a plot twist, Justin killing Medusa would be a plot twist, Justin killing Asura would be trolling


----------



## Sin (Dec 16, 2009)

Moon said:


> *People on this forum are taking plot twists as trolling much too closely.* Justin being evil is a plot twist, Justin killing Medusa would be a plot twist, Justin killing Asura would be trolling



This.

Please keep that "trolling" crap out of this thread -_-

Also, does anyone know if we've ever gotten information on what Eibon's Book is? If so, where?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2009)

> Also, does anyone know if we've ever gotten information on what Eibon's Book is? If so, where?


*b.r.e.w thing right ? *


----------



## Memos (Dec 16, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *b.r.e.w thing right ? *



No, Eibon's book. You know, the thing that's a book.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 16, 2009)

Velvet is a gimmick account right

That can't possibly be a real person


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2009)

> No, Eibon's book. You know, the thing that's a book.



*ahh the book   god i keep thinking about the anime hehe

*


> Velvet is a gimmick account right
> 
> That can't possibly be a real person



* i`ll pretend i never saw this...*


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 16, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Velvet is a gimmick account right
> 
> That can't possibly be a real person


this is naruto fan

anything is possible


----------



## MS81 (Dec 16, 2009)

can't believe blackstar is that strong now!!!


----------



## Sin (Dec 16, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Velvet is a gimmick account right
> 
> That can't possibly be a real person


Yeah I'm guessing it's something like the whole Orihime twins in the BA, where it turned out they were just trolling.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2009)

*

*


> can't believe blackstar is that strong now!!!


*he is isnt he  oh nvm  tough i saw it in the chapter damn you anime
*


----------



## MS81 (Dec 16, 2009)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> **he is isnt he  oh nvm  tough i saw it in the chapter damn you anime
> *



I dunno what you been looking at bro!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2009)

> I dunno what you been looking at bro!!



*sorry  keep messing up with the anime series ..  *


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Dec 16, 2009)

Well after I stopped enjoying the parts with Black*Star, Crona is starting to grow on me real fast.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2009)

Krona grows on everyone.
It is like a disease or something

Krona Syndrome
BOY OR GIRL


----------



## Aldric (Dec 16, 2009)

Crona needs more fans

And fans that aren't _that kind of fans_ if possible


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Dec 16, 2009)

Now that you mention it, I finally started to look into other Soul Eater forums (animesuki, mangafox, ect). You know what the most discussed topic in Soul Eater is? Not the plot, not the characters, not the art, Chrona's gender. It's the same on every website.

If you're jerking off to Chrona it's not suddenly better just because it's a little girl and not a little boy.


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 16, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Crona needs more fans
> 
> And fans that aren't _that kind of fans_ if possible



I genuinely like Chrona. Ragnarock and Chrona are two of my favorite characters in fact.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 16, 2009)

Crona's gender if the Soul Eater equivalent of pairings in Naruto

It couldn't be more obvious the author is playing with the concept and probably never intends to give a clear answer but it doesn't stop hundreds of retards from thinking their personal preference is a fact


----------



## KR Blade (Dec 16, 2009)

Crona fans unite under our Trap/reverse trap/androginous over lord!


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Crona's gender if the Soul Eater equivalent of pairings in Naruto
> 
> It couldn't be more obvious the author is playing with the concept and probably never intends to give a clear answer but it doesn't stop hundreds of retards from thinking their personal preference is a fact






Also, what did you mean by those kind of fans in other post?


----------



## Aldric (Dec 16, 2009)

I meant the creepballs who seem to be only interested in "fapping" to Crona


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2009)

Aldric said:


> I meant the creepballs who seem to be only interested in "fapping" to Crona



...
Ah.

Oh! I see alot of that here. >_>



			
				Crona Fapper #32 said:
			
		

> I hope Crona is a girl because I just fapped to her. She's also 18 right?



Pedophilia is pedophilia regardless of what gender the child is >_>


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 16, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Crona's gender if the Soul Eater equivalent of pairings in Naruto
> 
> It couldn't be more obvious the author is playing with the concept and probably never intends to give a clear answer but it doesn't stop hundreds of retards from thinking their personal preference is a fact



Yeah, but think about it for a second. Chrona's personality plays into a popular anime archetype and a lot of those fans are guys. It's sad, but of course they will be repulsed at the idea of fapping to a guy. It doesn't matter, but I take irt for what it is. 



> Crona fans unite under our Trap/reverse trap/androginous over lord!



ALL HAIL TRAPS/REVERSE traps!


----------



## Aldric (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah right 18 

I don't even think those kids are 15


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Dec 16, 2009)

Well it's a ,sadly, common thing in the anime scene. Don't know if any of you were around any other Naruto readers back when Zabuza and Haku were first around but people just didn't want to believe Haku was a boy and sadly enough the same about Diedara.

I mean fucking Diedara.


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 16, 2009)

Axl Low said:


> ...
> Ah.
> 
> Oh! I see alot of that here. >_>
> ...





> Originally Posted by Crona Fapper #32
> Yeah, but I don't wanna be gay. >_> <_< So it's a girl right?



The conversations go like that sometimes too. :/


----------



## Aldric (Dec 16, 2009)

Atsuro said:


> Yeah, but think about it for a second. Chrona's personality plays into a popular anime archetype and a lot of those fans are guys. It's sad, but of course they will be repulsed at the idea of fapping to a guy. It doesn't matter, but I take irt for what it is.



I like Crona specifically because it's an interesting take on the "shy shrinking violet" archetype

It's at the same time adorable in a cute animal kind of way, hilarious and disturbing, and the whole undefined gender thing only adds to the weirdness and uniqueness of the character

That whole debacle reminds me of that moron Believe it! who was a religious bigot and insisted Haku was a girl probably because he spilled his sanctified semen over him and couldn't bear the idea that he could be a closet sodomite

Fucking animu fans I swear

edit Clay Man Gumby beat me to it


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Yeah right 18
> 
> I don't even think those kids are 15



Doesnt look like it to me >_>
They are like freshmen high school age >_>



Clay Man Gumby said:


> Well it's a ,sadly, common thing in the anime scene. Don't know if any of you were around any other Naruto reader back when Zabuza and Haku were first around but people just didn't want to believe Haku was a boy and sadly enough the same about Diedara.
> 
> I mean fucking Diedara.



Well think about it this way
Kishi would have forgotten about Deidara and Haku if they were female D:



Atsuro said:


> The conversations go like that sometimes too. :/



Really?
Well...
>_>


----------



## Sin (Dec 16, 2009)

I like Crona as a character for the same reason I love the Kishin. They're both just fucking insane.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Dec 16, 2009)

Man this is kind of strange meeting other sensible fans. The other forums I've been to...you just don't know.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2009)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> Man this is kind of strange meeting other sensible fans. The other forums I've been to...you just don't know.



Thank you for not filling us in :33


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 16, 2009)

Axl Low said:


> Really?
> Well...
> >_>



Yep. Some fans are ok with fapping to Chrona when she/he was a little kid, so long as it ain't a guy. Being gay is bad, but pedophilia is good. 



Aldric said:


> I like Crona specifically because it's an interesting take on the "shy shrinking violet" archetype
> 
> It's at the same time adorable in a cute animal kind of way, hilarious and disturbing, and the whole undefined gender thing only adds to the weirdness and uniqueness of the character
> 
> ...



 I like damaged characters like Chrona, and I love seeing Maka act as the older sibling because it's cute. Sadly, more people would rather talk about if jerking off to said character is okay or not though.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh yeah! That was such a touching scene!
When Maka was in Crona's head and helping her!
Anime did really well with that.


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 16, 2009)

Axl Low said:


> Oh yeah! That was such a touching scene!
> When Maka was in Crona's head and helping her!
> Anime did really well with that.



I agree it was very sweet and touching seeing them as kids. Maka broke through Chrona's shell when he/she had all, but chased out everyone. Who was the shadow Chrona supposed to represent anyway?


----------



## Aldric (Dec 16, 2009)

I thought the shadow was supposed to represent Crona's repressed feelings, all the things that are wrong with it but that it refuses to address


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 16, 2009)

I like Crona because she has the best crazy panels


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 16, 2009)

Ahh, that does make sense. I wondered what that meant. Ok, another question, why did Ragnarock encourage Chrona to attack Arachne when she first appeared?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2009)

Atsuro said:


> Ahh, that does make sense. I wondered what that meant. Ok, another question, why did Ragnarock encourage Chrona to attack Arachne when she first appeared?



...
An overlooked question...


----------



## Kek (Dec 16, 2009)

I see mucho crona talk in here 

I remember looking at a SE group fanart (before I started reading), and I saw Crona and thought 'I have a feeling I'm gonna like hir.' Then I started reading SE and was right. I loved hir as a crazy-ass villain, and loved hir even more after hearing about hir past and Maka befriending hir.

I don't see Ohkubo confirming Crona's gender, he apparently doesn't care taht much about it. But it makes me wonder why. What about Crona made Ohkubo think 'Gender?....Nah.' Unless he just does it for the lulz


----------



## Medusa (Dec 16, 2009)

I think chrona is hermaphrodite


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 17, 2009)

I think Krona is ossim :3


----------



## spaZ (Dec 17, 2009)

I think your all annoying.


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 17, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I think your all annoying.



Back at ya, champ.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 17, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I think your all annoying.



I think someone needs a pail and shovel for the amount sand in their vagina.
Not going to say who.
But you know them very well.


----------



## Yashamaru (Dec 17, 2009)

Moon said:


> People on this forum are taking plot twists as trolling much too closely. Justin being evil is a plot twist, Justin killing Medusa would be a plot twist, Justin killing Asura would be trolling


Seconded at a 100 %.



Atsuro said:


> Not really a troll, and it would make a bit more sense given all of the new antagonists in SE. Medusa is clearly out of her league here and would have died sooner or later anyway. Keeping her around is just wasting Noah and the main cast's panel time.


Wow wow wow...



You're going really fast in your analysis...
Medusa ? Out of the league ?? Are we reading the same manga ? 'cause she's one tough reckless witch who's not about to die anytime soon. And until proven the contrary, Medusa remains the MAIN threat in the story. And she clearly belongs to the main cast as well.


----------



## Kek (Dec 17, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I think your all annoying.



No u      .


----------



## Velvet (Dec 17, 2009)

> You're going really fast in your analysis...
> Medusa ? Out of the league ?? Are we reading the same manga ? 'cause she's one tough reckless witch who's not about to die anytime soon. And until proven the contrary, Medusa remains the MAIN threat in the story. And she clearly belongs to the main cast as well.



*got to agree there  *


----------



## Moon (Dec 17, 2009)

Medusa *should not* fall to anyone other than Maka really. Justin can behead her, I don't think that'll kill her at this point. But Maka's got to be the one that gets to stab the heart.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 17, 2009)

Killing Medusa now would remove Eruka and Free from the story and essentially give closure to the Crona subplot

Medusa is also the first main antagonist introduced and obviously the most charismatic villain, getting rid of her now would be comparable to the way Kishimoto killed Orochimaru in Naruto (the snake motif isn't the only similarity between the two)

As Ohkubo isn't a hack like Kishi I think it's safe to say it has little chance to happen


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 17, 2009)

This was a sub-par chapter


----------



## Aldric (Dec 17, 2009)

Arrival of the contrary attention whore


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

So back to the psycho-babble, I recall a thread when SE got to be MotM (or was I just high?) and there was a thread that had a fairly convincing listing of each character's quirk.  Not to delve too far back, but how brilliant is that?  For a kids book, it's nice to see a series that has atleast two narratives going on.  A character study of insane proportions and a tale to save the day.  It's rather refreshing to see such a deconstruction of the little sister type, striving to be ideal, perfect.  That's a little craziness in and of itself.  Huh?  Looking back on this it's just inane ramblings.

In closing....crazy faces.  Crazy faces.


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 17, 2009)

Yashamaru said:


> Seconded at a 100 %.
> 
> 
> Wow wow wow...
> ...



 There were many tough villains, but they are all dead too. Your claims are largely based on fan emotion and not common sense. With Noah around and Kishin's insanity affecting everything it's retarded to claim that she is the main threat of SE. Will she die? Maybe not, but to assume she is the main threat is fairly stupid. There are just simply much greater threats than she is for her to be the chief villain anymore. Her experiments can't even stand up to the good guys. Yes, she is out of her league and her depth.


----------



## Jugger (Dec 17, 2009)

Medusa will be back with more power after this failure experiment


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 17, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Medusa will be back with more power after this failure experiment



Possibly or she could die. It's just stupid to assume Medusa is the main threat of the story as she is now.


----------



## Jugger (Dec 17, 2009)

Atsuro said:


> Possibly or she could die. It's just stupid to assume Medusa is the main threat of the story as she is now.



Its more stupid to think that medusa will disapear she will be there alway even if she dies she will be back somehow. She will be there when the third gorgo sister appears. She was the reason why Kishi  is out there.


----------



## Atsuro (Dec 17, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Its more stupid to think that medusa will disapear she will be there alway even if she dies she will be back somehow. She will be there when the third gorgo sister appears. *She was the reason why Kishi  is out there.*



 What is your point? Arachne introduced Noah, the Sanzu lines, and brought more back story to past events.  I assume you believe that Because she was revived? Ok, but Orichimaru eventually died too, so again what's your point? Yeah, she might come back and remain, but she might be killed too. It's even stupider to make assumptions such as "She is the main bad guy" or she will "always be there" when SE is more unpredictable than that.


----------



## Sin (Dec 17, 2009)

Everyone knows Giriko is the main villain.

/Discussion


----------



## Moon (Dec 17, 2009)

No one has really come out as being someone who has reason to kill Giriko. Then again, Black Star does need a new arch nemesis, chainsaw vs. ninja fights anyone?


----------



## Sin (Dec 17, 2009)

Giriko vs. Justin was awesome until Justin went all Darth-Vader.

Though Giriko-Black Clown Fusion might be worth losing the rivalry


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2009)

I long for the day halfhearted decides to post in this thread again and silence all of the dissent.


----------



## Mittens (Dec 17, 2009)

Atsuro said:


> It's just stupid to assume Medusa is the main threat of the story as she is now.



I think it depends on what you think a "main" threat is.

Of the bad guys, living and dead, Medusa is the only one with a personal connection with the students. She was their nurse and has betrayed them several times.

Of the bad guys she wins on having forced or tricked the most characters into being her minions (which temporarily included our students!)

She wins for currently having committed the most heinous acts in the present time; what have the others done that compares to liquifying a Weapon/person, replacing your child's blood with said person, and using insanity to turn that child into an unwilling killer? So Noah kidnapped Kid, woo. He can barely tie his shoes. Arachne was planning "something", oh, and manipulated Kim and Jackie. Asura... was *revived*. And has been in hiding ever since.

Now, personally I wouldn't claim Medusa is the strongest bad guy, or will be the last one standing. But I wouldn't slam a dude for saying so, cuz Medusa is the most powerful bad guy in terms of plot; she's the only one who the students have strong emotional feelings about. Dealing with the other bad guys feels like just doing a chore. It's just clean-up work. But Medusa stirs up all this good revenge angst, kill the bitch! feelings. Even B*S was into that. Medusa has way more influence over our kids than any of the others.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 17, 2009)

Medusa has as much chance of dying as Riful had of dying

lol at those that would think she would die


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Dec 18, 2009)

If Medusa dies it'll just give her underlings time to grow and become star players themselves, and push Crona over the edge in a big way.


I don't trust many people to kill someone like Medusa for the sake of development, but I trust Ohkubo to.  Soul Eater is probably the only manga I've ever read that had never given me an unpleasant chapter, ever, and I prefer to be comfortable with that instead of apprehensively paranoid.

I'm at the point where I can see any number of things "possibly" happening.  Even one of the big three could die.  It's not totally unthinkable.


----------



## Yashamaru (Dec 18, 2009)

Atsuro said:


> There were many tough villains, but they are all dead too. Your claims are largely based on fan emotion and not common sense. With Noah around and Kishin's insanity affecting everything it's retarded to claim that she is the main threat of SE. Will she die? Maybe not, but to assume she is the main threat is fairly stupid. There are just simply much greater threats than she is for her to be the chief villain anymore. Her experiments can't even stand up to the good guys. Yes, she is out of her league and her depth.


Fairly stupid ?? 

She freed Asura, helped Shibuzen defeating Arachne, etc... I'm not saying that she currently is the biggest threat, but she will outlive Noah and his group I think.



IDGabrielHM said:


> Soul Eater is probably the only manga I've ever read that had never given me an unpleasant chapter.


Totally seconded.


----------



## Trent (Dec 18, 2009)

Darth said:


> It'd be hilarious if Medusa lost her body so soon after she just got it.



Worse case scenario, she's got another sister to steal a body from! 

No way she's gonna get killed before we know about the 3rd gorgon sister anyway so Justin's ain't gonna do shit to her for the moment. 



Yashamaru said:


> Seconded at a 100 %.
> Wow wow wow...
> 
> 
> ...



Quoted for Truth.



Axl Low said:


> Oh yeah! That was such a touching scene!
> When Maka was in Crona's head and helping her!
> Anime did really well with that.



True, chibi Crona and Maka were so cute! 

I admit I went "Aaaaaww."


----------



## Sin (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey kids, dont vote for SE for MoTM, let BotI have it. we can win it next month when we see what happened to Medusa


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2009)

Sin said:


> Hey kids, dont vote for SE for MoTM, let BotI have it. we can win it next month when we see what happened to Medusa



Too late
 Seriously though I hoped the New Years would be epic


----------



## Memos (Dec 23, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Too late
> Seriously though I hoped the New Years would be epic



You can have it changed.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2009)

It probably won't make a difference, it's fine.


----------



## Memos (Dec 23, 2009)

Seems so at the moment but keep it in mind if it seems your vote will be needed.


----------



## rimpelcut (Dec 25, 2009)

hey guys, just finished watching the anime and I'm looking for the chapter in the manga where it continues, but I can't make any sense of it. Can anyone tell me where it continues from the death of asura? Or is it entirely different in the manga?


----------



## Kek (Dec 25, 2009)

The anime split off from the manga during the Brew Arc. Start reading from there and you'll be in good shape.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2009)

As many times as that question comes up might as well just edit it into the OP


----------



## Sin (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm never mentioning the shitty anime in the OP


----------



## Kek (Dec 26, 2009)

And besides, people would probably overlook it anyway.


----------



## rimpelcut (Dec 26, 2009)

> I'm never mentioning the shitty anime in the OP



Ow really? then I'm missing out cuz I really liked the anime, (compared to other anime).

Thanks for the feedback there, Kek.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Dec 26, 2009)

rimpelcut said:


> Ow really? then I'm missing out cuz *I really liked the anime*, (compared to other anime).
> 
> Thanks for the feedback there, Kek.



This is just proof that no matter how hard you try you can't completely shitty up pure gold.  The win shines through even the darkest veil.

The cannon part was all pretty boss shit though right?  Admit it.


----------



## Kek (Dec 26, 2009)

I hate to keep talking about the anime here, but yes there are a few good scenes after the anime split from the manga, however few there may be.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 26, 2009)

Is this manga on-going? O_o


----------



## Kek (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes it is. Is that surprising?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2009)

Sin, you want Soul Eater to win in March right?  Gonna be hard to accomplish since Bakuman will be eligible again.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 27, 2009)

Kek said:


> Yes it is. Is that surprising?



I thought it was over.  


Sorry...Just..I watched the anime.  _...yeah, I know I should have read the manga instead._


----------



## Sin (Dec 27, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Sin, you want Soul Eater to win in March right?  Gonna be hard to accomplish since Bakuman will be eligible again.


Lol, Bakuman we can beat.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Dec 27, 2009)

Even if it does win wont it only be active for about 4 days?


----------



## rimpelcut (Dec 28, 2009)

> To be a Man you must have honor. Honor and a penis.


----------



## Sin (Dec 28, 2009)

IDGabrielHM said:


> Even if it does win wont it only be active for about 4 days?


I kept the last one active all by myself :ho


----------



## Moon (Dec 28, 2009)

I was plenty active


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 28, 2009)

That would be excellent news.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Jan 2, 2010)

I know you've all been yearning to learn to draw Death the Kid.


----------



## rimpelcut (Jan 2, 2010)

His tracing is exquisite.


----------



## Kek (Jan 2, 2010)

...Really.


----------



## Jugger (Jan 7, 2010)

FMA got already spoilers. Is there anything new about soul eater getting canneled?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 7, 2010)

XxShadowxX said:


> I know you've all been yearning to learn to draw Death the Kid.



omg that guy is trolling mangas


----------



## Aldric (Jan 7, 2010)

Jugger said:


> FMA got already spoilers. Is there anything new about soul eater getting canneled?



There haven't been any spoilers for SE for a while, we get the raw directly, should be out either saturday or sunday

Btw just so you know if you make another one of these hilarious "SE is cancelled lol" jokes I neg you 

Just sayin


----------



## Sin (Jan 7, 2010)

> Btw just so you know if you make another one of these hilarious "SE is  cancelled lol" jokes I neg you



I am completely behind this motion.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 7, 2010)

I third the motion.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 7, 2010)

The joke was never funny and really stupid.
Anyway I just googled Naburo, damn that shit is epic


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 7, 2010)

Has anyone seen the english dub of soul eater? I'm Surprised on how well the animation was done (never saw the anime only kept to the manga until recently) and the english voices aren't bad at all, Either way Soul Eater needs way more recognition both as an anime/manga then it's been getting.


----------



## Arkeus (Jan 7, 2010)

The anime, after really diverging from the manga, gets really really crappy.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 7, 2010)

Hou, we've gone from snark to actual reactions to the cancelled jest?  Ah, twas a lovely time.  Those who found it not funny....I pity.  Kubo said it back.  Sit back, relax, and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Ultimate X (Jan 7, 2010)

never heard of that show


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2010)

Then watch/read it.


----------



## blue♥ (Jan 7, 2010)

Read it. Don't waste 50 episodes of your life on the anime, unless you MUST see the action sequences.


----------



## Kek (Jan 7, 2011)

Where did all of 2010's posts go?


----------



## Soul (Jan 8, 2011)

Ultimate X said:


> never heard of that show



Wut?
This show is cool.

Edit:



Kek said:


> Where did all of 2010's posts go?



*Checks*
...What the fuck happened?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 8, 2011)

Haha oh wow WTF.


----------



## Soul (Jan 8, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Haha oh wow WTF.



I know


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 8, 2011)

new thread limit of 10k posts due to Mbxx

already happening elsewhere



> mbxx info:
> Threads with a lot of posts in them are going to be pruned of all posts over a year old. The sections mainly being hit are the FCs and some of the discussion threads in KTV channel 12, Library floor 2, etc. Discussions are going on to see if preparations should be made in order to lessen the blow.



Threads with way over 10k posts like Claymore and FT thread are going to have it harder I suppose


----------



## Moon (Jan 8, 2011)

Everything under a year old got blitzed though 

Maybe it isn't a bad thing. Now we can forget the Noah book arc ever happened.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 8, 2011)

Ahahaha so true


----------



## Cadrien (Jan 9, 2011)

Very true, but still slightly annoying none-the-less


----------



## Soul (Jan 9, 2011)

Moon said:


> Everything under a year old got blitzed though
> 
> Maybe it isn't a bad thing. Now we can forget the Noah book arc ever happened.




So true.


----------



## Koori (Jan 9, 2011)

Seriously, you're talking as if the arc was bad when it actually wasn't. Arc was good, last chapter was underwhelming, that's all. Genderbend, going through the book, Maka & Soul development, crazy female Giriko, more about Kid, Liz & Patty, EXCALIBUR, the GOO finally revealed, insane Blackstar and Kid, graveyard dragon... 

These are some of the things I liked. Depending of what happens in the next chapter, the arc could very well go from good to great.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 9, 2011)

Baba Yaga castle was okayish, hope the next arc involving Noah will not disappoint


----------



## Koori (Jan 9, 2011)

Baba Yaga was absolutely great, and whoever says the opposite is plain liar.


----------



## Moon (Jan 9, 2011)

Baba Yaga was magnificent. I will fanboy for that arc


----------



## Soul (Jan 9, 2011)

Baba Yaga Castle Arc is the best arc so far in Soul Eater.


----------



## Moon (Jan 9, 2011)

Brew Tempest was my favorite right up until the Kidd vs Mosquito and more importantly B*S vs Mifune fights and then it just wasn't a contest.


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jan 9, 2011)

Does anyone have a link to the newest chapter? I would just go back a couple of pages and find it myself but they got magically deleted


----------



## Soul (Jan 10, 2011)

Moon said:


> Brew Tempest



Brew Tempest? When Mifune attacks Sid + a Death Scythe and Maka, Kid and Black Star and weapons vs. Mosquitto?



> Kidd vs Mosquito and more importantly B*S vs Mifune fights and then it just wasn't a contest



Ahhh yeah.
Mosquitto was insanely powerful :/

And I still think that Mifune was stronger, at that point.


----------



## Felix (Jan 10, 2011)

He just went out like that
Like a wimp?

What the fuck, disappointing


----------



## Spike31589 (Jan 10, 2011)

MS just posted 81 if anyone wants a cleaner version


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2011)

What the fuck how did noah end like that


----------



## Felix (Jan 10, 2011)

Zaru said:


> What the fuck how did noah end like that



He died with a symmetric Nakama punch


----------



## Kira-chan (Jan 10, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> Read it. Don't waste 50 episodes of your life on the anime, unless you MUST see the action sequences.


About three quarters of the anime was great, it's just the end when they deviate from the manga that isn't worthwhile.


----------



## Bill from Accounting (Jan 10, 2011)

Wait, the arc is over?  Just like that?  How underwhelming.

The next saga is gonna involve the kishin?  Are we nearing the end of the manga?


----------



## Koori (Jan 10, 2011)

Bill from Accounting said:


> Wait, the arc is over?  Just like that?  How underwhelming.
> 
> The next saga is gonna involve the kishin?  Are we nearing the end of the manga?



Not in the slightest, there's still a lot to cover. Oh, and about Noah... did you see some corpse? And soul?

Rule number 1 in Soul Eater: No corpse, no soul, chances for the character to still be alive extremly high.

I can already see that. Noah has just been playing with them the whole time waiting for something. But that something I can't guess what's.


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 10, 2011)

wtf was this...

noah was such a pathetic chump.. cant believe he defeated mosquitos 800 years old form or what without efforts. I guess the mangaka got tired of him (me as well).

meh chapter.. can we move back to chrona and medusa now?

oh, yeah, and Kid is an idiot, Im fed up with his symmetry and order bullshit, he should have died as well. I cant believe he used to be funny.

Giriko was the only good thing in this arc.


----------



## Koori (Jan 10, 2011)

Kellögem said:


> wtf was this...
> 
> noah was such a pathetic chump.. cant believe he defeated mosquitos 800 years old form or what without efforts. I guess the mangaka got tired of him (me as well).



Another one who jumps the shark hastily. People didn't learn anything from Medusa's "death"? 



> oh, yeah, and Kid is an idiot, Im fed up with his symmetry and order bullshit, he should have died as well. I cant believe he used to be funny.



How bad can be your taste to not like Kid and not even mention the great, the only Excalibur. And on top of that you say Giriko was the best thing?


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 10, 2011)

Koori said:


> Another one who jumps the shark hastily. People didn't learn anything from Medusa's "death"?



even if he would be alive, that wouldnt make it any better, but worse.

fight was shitty, he kept emitting those level 1 pokemons, I dont want to see him and his dumb monstas again. his persionality, abilities, ideals, all were boring as hell.



> How bad can be your taste to not like Kid and not even mention the great, the only Excalibur. And on top of that you say Giriko was the best thing?



actually I wanted to mention only Excalibur can be as bad as Kid. they are now rivals for the most annoying character ever title.


----------



## Koori (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok, you told me everything. Those who dare insult the almighty Excalibur don't deserve more talk for my part


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks god, I was afraid this will turn into a dumb arguement over preferences.


----------



## 8 (Jan 10, 2011)

i have not read the manga, only seen the anime. but does excalibur excist in the manga? i thought he was filler. and where should i start reading?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 10, 2011)

Ultimate Double Series is brilliant marketing.


----------



## Kek (Jan 10, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Ultimate Double Series is brilliant marketing.



I'm thinking its either going to be an AU, with the same general plot but slightly different details, or its going to be about the lives of other students at Shibusen while Maka and Co. are off fighting Asura et all.


----------



## Soul (Jan 10, 2011)

Koori said:


> Rule number 1 in Soul Eater: No corpse, no soul, chances for the character to still be alive extremly high.



Medusa FTW.


----------



## Koori (Jan 10, 2011)

I read somewhere that the new girl is actually Maka's half-sister, the other daughter of her mother.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 10, 2011)

Im glad MS finally decided to clean it up better, Father's lasers were fucking   

And Im sure Noah is in the book hiding his bitchass. Hopefully Tesca pops up somewhere too, I still think he was using some genjutsu illusion shit.

also  at Gopher calling Maka a fodder.


----------



## Koori (Jan 10, 2011)

Mastic said:


> And Im sure Noah is in the book hiding his bitchass. Hopefully Tesca pops up somewhere too, I still think he was using some genjutsu illusion shit.



He used one to interfere during the brawl between Medusa and Justin.


----------



## Soul (Jan 10, 2011)

Mastic said:


> And Im sure Noah is in the book hiding his bitchass.* Hopefully Tesca pops up somewhere too*, I still think he was using some genjutsu illusion shit.



I am hoping for this too.
He has yet to so something awesome, and I am expected so much from him.



> also  at Gopher calling Maka a fodder.



Yeah.
How can you say that someone is fodder when they can defeat you?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2011)

He's a failure, it was an attempt at irony.


----------



## Trent (Jan 11, 2011)

Man, while the art was quite good, I can't help but feeling the end of this arc from the second half of the Giroko fight (from the completly pointless Girlriko and awful demise basically) was _*bad*_.

Noah too went out in a poor fashion. Even if he comes back at some point, this reduces the impact of this arc to saving Kid only.

I can't recall feeling this non-plussed when reading Soul Eater... Oh well...



Kellögem said:


> wtf was this...
> noah was such a pathetic chump.. cant believe he defeated mosquitos 800 years old form or what without efforts. I guess the mangaka got tired of him (me as well).



Indeed.



Kellögem said:


> *meh chapter.. can we move back to chrona and medusa now?*



Yes please!


----------



## Proxy (Jan 11, 2011)

Noah did practically nothing. The ending was so anticlimactic.


----------



## Soul (Jan 11, 2011)

Indeed.
Hopefully the next one will be better 

Maybe the Kishin will make a move


----------



## Moon (Jan 11, 2011)

Chapter 82 Spoilers (Japanese)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Noblesse Oblige


*Spoiler*: __ 



Only part my unsophisticated self understands is that Tezca is alive and may be a squirrel. Because why not.


----------



## scaramanga (Jan 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tezca faked his death so that he could chase after Justin alone. But the other adults weren't "in" on this plan at all. In fact, Shinigami-sama apparently ordered Tezca NOT to go after Justin alone but he faked his death so that he could do so anyway.

Index created the first Noah that we met as the personification of Greed, and now that he's been vaporized Index makes a new Noah who is the personification of Wrath. Buckle up kids, there's five more sins to go and this could potentially drag on forever.

Pretty sure that bit says that Eibon lost control of Index and failed to "completely seal" him at some point. Or possibly the other way around, Index failed to completely seal away Eibon. It looks like there's a misplaced modifier in that sentence so I can't say for sure.



Looks like Square Enix misses FMA.


----------



## Soul (Jan 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Niiiiice.
Just as expected from Tezca


----------



## Koori (Jan 12, 2011)

This arc,



Man, what a plottwist.

And how can you forget about this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chrona attacks.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 12, 2011)

Where's Chrona in here?  Though, I am totally hype to see stuff....with Justin.  And LOL at Noah.  THat's....a twist of sorts.


----------



## Kek (Jan 12, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Where's Chrona in here?  Though, I am totally hype to see stuff....with Justin.  And LOL at Noah.  THat's....a twist of sorts.



You called?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 12, 2011)

Chrona attacks?

How many pages did it take her to get owned?


----------



## Cadrien (Jan 12, 2011)

I....this....

I'm okay with this. pek


----------



## Moon (Jan 12, 2011)

scaramanga said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This arc is going to go on forever and ever and ever


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 12, 2011)

no, if the remaining 6 noahs are as fodder as the greed one was. they are going to kill one / chapter I hope. noah is the kenny of soul eater.

at least chrona is back... (?)


----------



## Noah (Jan 12, 2011)

Soooooo......I get to keep my set?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 12, 2011)

You should have a new pic each time he dies.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 12, 2011)

Seems like Soul Eater ripped a page from Negima, The Fates and The Noah's twist is scarily similar.


----------



## Felix (Jan 12, 2011)

So instead of a good villain we get 6 more watered down versions
Seems... no


----------



## Noah (Jan 12, 2011)

Felix said:


> So instead of a good villain we get 6 more watered down versions
> Seems... no



But then at the end, the kids get to go into the teleporter room and fight them all again! And then Index will combine with the remains of the Noah Chapters and form the MegaIndexZord!


----------



## Koori (Jan 12, 2011)

Greedy guys usually are boring. Furious ones on the other hand...


----------



## Inimicus (Jan 12, 2011)

So there's hope for this arc to redeem itself after all.  A wrathful Noah sounds like he'd put up a better fight but I'm curious what a lusty or gluttonous Noah would be like.


----------



## Koori (Jan 12, 2011)

Inimicus said:


> So there's hope for this arc to redeem itself after all.  A wrathful Noah sounds like he'd put up a better fight but I'm curious what a lusty or gluttonous Noah would be like.



Pride Noah will be the most interesting one and probably the strongest. Pride is usually the biggest of the sins.

But the one towards we have to center our attention is TOC. He made the greedy Noah with the only aim of getting the Brew. So ask yourselves wich role the furious Noah will play.


----------



## Spike31589 (Jan 12, 2011)

lusty noah be rapin everybody or hopefully battle of the pervs tsubaki vs Lust noah


----------



## Koori (Jan 12, 2011)

If you check back to the first chapter of the arc, you'll understand TOC's connection with Noah. It was shown during the Lust chapter.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 12, 2011)

Lustful Noah eh.



That face is gonna take on a whole knew meaning.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh damn, shit just hit the ceiling 4 real


----------



## Kek (Jan 12, 2011)

So, is TOC a villain, or...?


----------



## Noah (Jan 13, 2011)

Not looking forward to Lust Noah. Here comes more Maka rape. 

So many better choices.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2011)

Tez living 

Noah living 

well at least wrath should mean more Excalibur

right


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 13, 2011)

Excalibur vs Wrathful Noah?

How many seconds till Noah /wrists ?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 13, 2011)

Can't wait for sloth Noah and gluttony Noah, must be epic


----------



## Inimicus (Jan 13, 2011)

Noah said:


> Not looking forward to Lust Noah. Here comes more Maka rape.
> 
> So many better choices.



The other choices aren't special like Maka, they're not thrown on covers of Gangan in suggestive poses.



Zorokiller said:


> Can't wait for sloth Noah and gluttony Noah, must be epic



Sloth Noah is going to be hilarious.  What plan would TOC want them to carry out I wonder?  Unless he didn't intend to use all the Noahs because a sloth Noah actually doing anything sounds a bit contradictory.


----------



## scaramanga (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow, there will be new Death Scythe from Russia? Just how many Death Scythes exist?


----------



## Moon (Jan 13, 2011)

The chapter right after the Asura's Release arc talked about a lot of Death Scythes that did not attend their little meeting. Don't think a Russian one was on the list, but there are certainly quite a few we haven't seen. 

I'd think eventually TOC will get tired of this crap and just add all the others together. Gluttonous, wrathful, envious, lusting Noah is on his way to be queen bitch.


----------



## Koori (Jan 13, 2011)

Seven are the Death Scythe. At first, three of them didn't attend the meeting, one because it was impossible to contact, the other because he was making strange noises (it turns later it wasn't the DS but his meister, Enrique XD) and the last one rejected. And where did you read that about the Russian DS? Is the raw already out?

Also, according with Toc, each incarnation of Noah serves a purpose. Greed Noah was made to get the Brew and then Toc took the chance during the fight to make Greed Noah get killed easily (yes, you heard that), so guess yourselves what role Wrath Noah will play.


----------



## Moon (Jan 13, 2011)

Cover Pages for Soul Eater and Soul Eater NOT

NOT


Soul Eater

*Spoiler*: __ 




Flying with a dragon because angel wings are apparently so 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Kek (Jan 13, 2011)

Damn, Toc is quickly becoming a favorite character of mine.


----------



## Koori (Jan 13, 2011)

Kek said:


> Damn, Toc is quickly becoming a favorite character of mine.



Hey, you damn abuser, don't take it all for yourself, share a little!!

Mastermind, Toc is mastermind. To think he was first shown before Asura's revival...


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 13, 2011)

did anyone upload the chapter? I can take pics if its not up yet


----------



## Gunners (Jan 13, 2011)

Nah it hasn't been uploaded.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 13, 2011)

driving home, ill take some pics when I get back. FYI- chrona has a nice little appearance with the Russian DS , haven't looked at the other comments so I'm not sure if the script is out

edit- uploading SE not


----------



## Mastic (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok this has me wondering whether Noah was telling the truth that he really is Eibon. I mean Arachne was around during Eibon's era and apparently didn't find a flaw or any means of suspicion to not trust him during Baba Yaga arc, to the point of only letting him visit her while she fused with the madness, so could these 7 "Noah" truly be the embodiment of Eibon himself. And at some unknown time TOC went berserk and somehow sealed his powers and split him up into the incarnations of the 7DS. If so ToC is pretty gangsta


----------



## Olgiebear (Jan 13, 2011)

Iijyanaika said:


> SE not
> 
> edit- heading to the gym with some friends, so i'll upload the chapter in about an hour when i come back, sorry guys



Thanks so much for these!


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't even begin to understand.


----------



## Moon (Jan 14, 2011)

Regular one seems like Ohkubo's regular explosion of a transition chapter.

Don't even know where to begin with Not, the timeline just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Koori (Jan 14, 2011)

Dude, seriously... Sid is still human and Blackstar is still searching for his weapon partner, so I think it should be obvious when Not takes place.


----------



## Kek (Jan 14, 2011)

LOL at Crona's faces on the last page.


----------



## Koori (Jan 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit!! His name is derived from the russian Tsar Cannon, his weapon form is that, a cannon!!!! And his meister fights while doing the Cossacks Dance, how more awesome this can be?


----------



## Moon (Jan 14, 2011)

Ah, blame me not being able to read any Japanese or having seen any spoilers for Not. B*S looked a whole lot older to me for some reason.


----------



## Kek (Jan 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This chapter had it all. The Kishin, Insane Crona, the return of Tezca, a new DeathScythe, explanation on the different forms of madness from Toc and Stein, philosophical thinking, and hopefully a better Noah.

Though I guess we know why Greed Noah was so underwhelming, and didn't do shit with Brew and his crew for all that time: he couldn't think.


----------



## very bored (Jan 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I just read the last page.  I think insanity is making the art weirder.

Should not have read that right before going to bed.


----------



## Soul (Jan 15, 2011)

Holy shit.
Things look like they are about to pick up.


*Spoiler*: _Soul Eater, 82_ 



Things look really good: it's great to see the Kishin, even briefly; and now we got confirmation of Tezca being alive. Also, Chrona appears, and so Medusa.
Plus, we get another Death Scythe 


Hell, I am even starting to like Noah; shit is about to get real people.


----------



## Kek (Jan 15, 2011)

Soul said:


> Holy shit.
> Things look like they are about to pick up.
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I feel like the Noahs are really just Toc's puppets. Toc is slowly approaching Medusa-level planning/manipulation, which I am loving. And hopefully the Russian DS with stay around past his fight with Crona.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Gopher is about have his first angry sex, and he's gonna love it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2011)

Tezca the master of disguise.


----------



## Inimicus (Jan 15, 2011)

This chapter cleared a lot of things up.  The Russian death sythe was cool especially with his cosmonaut helmet and it's good to see Crona and Medusa aren't idling around either.


----------



## Soul (Jan 15, 2011)

Kek said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like the Noahs are really just Toc's puppets. Toc is slowly approaching Medusa-level planning/manipulation, which I am loving. And hopefully the Russian DS with stay around past his fight with Crona.




*Spoiler*: __ 



That makes a lot of sense .
And I am hoping for the Death Scythe to do cool things as well, it would be good to see how powerful they can be


----------



## Memos (Jan 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Tezca the master of disguise.



He has some great moments, just like the one where he was reminding Justin of all those fun times they had together


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 15, 2011)

What's up with that "Soul Eater Not" that was announced last chapter?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 15, 2011)

What was up with that expression? Best panel of the chapter, easily.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 15, 2011)

^I wonder what Ohkubo is smoking to come up with these expressions.


----------



## Memos (Jan 15, 2011)

Lyra said:


> What was up with that expression? Best panel of the chapter, easily.



The disguise panel was easily the best. Had a great set up as well.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 15, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> ^I wonder what Ohkubo is smoking to come up with these expressions.



What ever the hell Justin has been smoking for the last 2 chapters.


----------



## Aldric (Jan 15, 2011)

Jesus Christ that last page hahahahaha

That's why I love Crona

Good chapter looks like things are moving in the right direction


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow, it's almost Ohkubo knew how shitty the last chapter was and made up for it with this one, hopefully this upcoming new arc would be better


----------



## Koori (Jan 15, 2011)

"I have to disguise myself!!" 

Best line ever :rofl



Judge Fudge said:


> Wow, it's almost Ohkubo knew how shitty the last chapter was and made up for it with this one, hopefully this upcoming new arc would be better



The last chapter isn't shitty anymore after this new one. All the complaining over Tezca's supposed death or Noah's strange attitude has turned in the end unwarranted.

And happy I am to know it.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2011)

Tezca didn't die .

"I have to disguise myself"


----------



## Mastic (Jan 15, 2011)

This chapter had everything.

The return of sexy Medusa and Crona plus that pimp Tesca. 
Hell even Noah already seems 10x more interesting now and  at Gopher once again, bitch is about to get rage raped. 

New death scythes are pretty cool too but unfortunately Medusa wants some results so their ass whooping is already guranteed. Anyways looking forward to this arc already, good start.


----------



## Angoobo (Jan 15, 2011)

I didn't understand the Noah part? is he dead? is he 'Greed'?


----------



## Koori (Jan 15, 2011)

Angelo said:


> I didn't understand the Noah part? is he dead? is he 'Greed'?



Greed Noah was just a personification from one of the chapters of the book of Eibon created by the Index. His assignated goal was getting a hold of the Brew. As the personification of greed, he was, just and obviously, a collector who wanted everything, wich explains his strange attitude.

 Now he has been reincarnated into the personification of the "Wrath".


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh boy I can't wait for Gopher's meeting with the personification of "Lust"


----------



## Inimicus (Jan 15, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Oh boy I can't wait for Gopher's meeting with the personification of "Lust"



He'll die of happiness until he discovers that Lust Noah doesn't swing that way


----------



## Blade (Jan 15, 2011)

A really good chapter. Thumbs up.


----------



## Koori (Jan 15, 2011)

The interesting thing is, each incarnation of Noah is made with a goal to accomplish. So, if the goal of the Greed was getting a hold of the Brew, I wonder what the Rage will do.

Europe is interesting, there must be a Death Scythe per country, but I wonder if they are as strong as the ones in-charge...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 15, 2011)

Moon said:


> I'm guessing that Wrath Noah won't actually be named Noah, wonder what his name will turn out to be.


That's an interesting idea!

A friend of mine suggested his name could be Moses, lol (because seeing his people invloved in the sin of Golden Calf made him so angry that he broke the Table of the Ten Commandments).


----------



## Koori (Jan 15, 2011)

Is that new Death Scythe a member in-charge? Death Scythes are almost limited (8 before Soul), and since Medusa in this chapter states there's a separate DWMA branch in Europe, I ask if Tsar Pushca is the other europe-in-charge.


----------



## Kirath (Jan 15, 2011)

Zorokiller said:


> Damn Gopher is such a cockgobbler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First I thought of Cain, but then again envy suits him better. :-/


----------



## Soul (Jan 15, 2011)

Koori said:


> Is that new Death Scythe a member in-charge?



I would assume that.
As stated here, Justin was in charge of Europe, so it would make sense.

And here, Shinigami says that there are 2 people in charge of Europe, so he could not be new at all 

Even so, everything points to him being in charge of Europe, or at least a part of Europe.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 15, 2011)

Zorokiller said:


> Damn Gopher is such a cockgobbler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moseph. **


----------



## Moon (Jan 15, 2011)

Cain wouldn't surprise me if Ohkubo plans on going with biblical characters.

Doesn't make much sense that all Noahs will be used. What purpose could Index see for a sexy Noah? Even an envious Noah wouldn't be more useful that a wrathful one I'd think. Not even mentioning Gluttony or Sloth. I'd bet we'll see Wrath and maybe Pride as the finale.


----------



## Sassy (Jan 15, 2011)

Well just finished reading Soul Eater 82 and not bad for this chapter but of course didn't really suspect of Noah being dead, figured he'd pop up again didn't really know it was so soon.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 15, 2011)

Noah the rager is what this one is going to look like.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jan 16, 2011)

Moon said:


> What purpose could Index see for a sexy Noah?


You know for certain that the incarnation straight from the genderbender-express chapter would still be a male?


Let's count on our finger the death scythes that can be disabled by such an antagonist.

One.

The one standing next to Shinigami-sama himself.


----------



## Koori (Jan 16, 2011)

Moon said:


> Doesn't make much sense that all Noahs will be used. What purpose could Index see for a sexy Noah?


----------



## scaramanga (Jan 16, 2011)

BTW, the name of new Death Scythe means .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 16, 2011)

IDGabrielHM said:


> You know for certain that the incarnation straight from the genderbender-express chapter would still be a male?
> 
> 
> Let's count on our finger the death scythes that can be disabled by such an antagonist.
> ...


Unless it's just the same old Noah, but with boobs.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jan 16, 2011)

That'd be like having the same old Maka, but with a penis.


........oh wait...


----------



## Danchou (Jan 16, 2011)

Chapter was nice.


----------



## Kek (Jan 16, 2011)

So now that we know Asura = Fear, Shinigami = Order, Excalibur = Rage, Eibon = Knowledge, and TGOO = Power, what would be the other three madness'?  

The only one I could think of would be love, like Dido in The Aeneid.


----------



## Kirath (Jan 16, 2011)

Excalibur is Rage? To be honest, I didn't follow the manga closely for the last 20 chapters or so, but as far as I can remember Excalibur was calm and arrogant.


----------



## Rache (Jan 16, 2011)

But he made you rage.


----------



## Kirath (Jan 16, 2011)

supercell said:


> But he made you rage.



Thanks, that makes sense. :-D


----------



## Mangopunch (Jan 16, 2011)

I... didn't realize this before, but tezca is a total furry. Chimpanzee wielder, giant animal heads... oh god. Why are all the adult death scythes all giant perverts, spirit has a daughter complex, marie has a toilet fetish, naigus is into necrophilia...


----------



## Moon (Jan 16, 2011)

Mangopunch said:


> I... didn't realize this before, but tezca is a total furry. Chimpanzee wielder, giant animal heads... oh god. Why are all the adult death scythes all giant perverts, spirit has a daughter complex, marie has a toilet fetish, naigus is into necrophilia...



WHAT?! That's Tezca?! What a great disguise! How did you possibly know?

And this is Soul Eater, everyone has a psychological problem, that's what makes it fun.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jan 16, 2011)

Excalibur being rage is funny but taken seriously it leaves a bad taste in my mouth.

Like a bad fit, ya know.  I can see him being mad but rage doesn't embody it.


----------



## Mangopunch (Jan 16, 2011)

Moon said:


> WHAT?! That's Tezca?! What a great disguise! How did you possibly know?
> 
> And this is Soul Eater, everyone has a psychological problem, that's what makes it fun.



Yes, when even the moon and the sun look like rapists you know sane people are the exception.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 16, 2011)

As usual, chapters without the Gay*Star are a lot better.

I wonder if we will ever learn what the hell Chrona is?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2011)

> Excalibur being rage is funny but taken seriously it leaves a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> Like a bad fit, ya know. I can see him being mad but rage doesn't embody it.


He fits perfectly.

He brings out intense feelings of hatred and anger in everyone he meets,


----------



## Kenju (Jan 16, 2011)

Green Poncho said:


> As usual, chapters without the Gay*Star are a lot better.
> 
> I wonder if we will ever learn what the hell Chrona is?



Woah woah, If Black*Star was in this chapter it would have been godly


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 17, 2011)

Kenju Storm said:


> Woah woah, If Black*Star was in this chapter it would have been godly



When I see Gay*Star has a text box I either: 
a) ignore the text box and go to the next one
b) skip the panel
c) skip the page

He's pretty dub Naruto, only they increased all of his negative traits and removed any good ones.

+EDIT+
Just realized they changed the current main villain again.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2011)

Naruto has good traits?

In any case I enjoy _seeing_ him fight, since I like the whole chain scythe thing.


----------



## Soul (Jan 17, 2011)

Black star has matured
He is no longer the character I don't like


----------



## Moon (Jan 17, 2011)

Agreed, he hasn't been a complete idiot since before the Baba Yaga Castle arc. Don't really see the similarities to Naruto either. And are you saying you skipped the entire final Mifune fight?


----------



## Rache (Jan 17, 2011)

If anything the only similarities is hard work.


----------



## Aldric (Jan 17, 2011)

Black Star is an obnoxious overbearing cunt

May he die a most painful and humiliating death


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 17, 2011)

Black Stars fights and abilities are awesome, but B*S himself is annoying and dumb.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 17, 2011)

He's one of the main reasons why this is my favorite manga


----------



## Atsuro (Jan 17, 2011)

Was kind of hoping Arachne would somehow come back, but I guess not. Anyway, it seems like everything is coming to ahead. I just hope Asura shows up. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Wrath Noah kills Gopher.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 17, 2011)

Blackstar is a cocky, arrogant ninja assassin who doesn't use stealth tactics and purposely proclaims in a world where you can become a god that he'll surpass them all while proving it. 

Don't compare him to the crybaby Naruto who wants a Romeo and Juliet death with a man who wants him dead 

Aside from that I'm hoping the Wrath form of Noah gets its swag up to par as well as seeing what the Kishin has been doing all this time.


----------



## Aldric (Jan 17, 2011)

Black Star is a lot like kid Naruto I thought that was obvious


----------



## Mastic (Jan 17, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Black Star *was* a lot like kid Naruto I thought that was obvious



Fixed 4 ya bro


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jan 17, 2011)

A full scale BS fight in both senses of the term.  Quaint.

.........


----------



## aegon (Jan 17, 2011)

guys probably you are interested in this:
long


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 17, 2011)

Too much babbling about love.


----------



## Kirath (Jan 17, 2011)

Drakor said:


> Blackstar is a cocky, arrogant ninja assassin who doesn't use stealth tactics and purposely proclaims in a world where you can become a god that he'll surpass them all while proving it.
> 
> Don't compare him to the crybaby Naruto who wants a Romeo and Juliet death with a man who wants him dead
> 
> Aside from that I'm hoping the Wrath form of Noah gets its swag up to par as well as seeing what the Kishin has been doing all this time.



Hahaha, you called Sasuke a man!


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 17, 2011)

Drakor said:


> Naruto is a cocky, arrogant ninja assassin who doesn't use stealth tactics and purposely proclaims in a world where you can become a god that he'll surpass them all while proving it.



Huh, ain't that something.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 17, 2011)

Tezca's still alive thank god  

That Russian guy is awesome


----------



## Ender (Jan 17, 2011)

anyone read Soul Eater Not?  good?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 17, 2011)

Soul Eater Not is out.
also reacted to R2 Ulq


----------



## Ender (Jan 17, 2011)

XD guess i thought someone already posted it


----------



## Blinky (Jan 17, 2011)

So it's about the school life like people here were guessing. Has potential I guess.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2011)

I thought she was a broadsword


----------



## Moon (Jan 17, 2011)

Was a smidge cute. I'll read it because it has Soul Eater in the name like a proper fanboy 

One Weapon Two Meisters is interesting as a inverse of Kidd. Wonder if all the Freshmen will be wimps or if there will be prodigies like B*S and Kidd.

Noticeably lacked insanity faces. But I guess it can be excused from them for one or two chapters.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> I thought she was a broadsword



With a name like Halberd ? 



Moon said:


> Was a smidge cute. I'll read it because it has Soul Eater in the name like a proper fanboy



And you better read it every month or Ohkubo will hate you.


----------



## Moon (Jan 17, 2011)

Where are their psychological abnormalities? 

A proud girl, a girly girl, and a slow/shy girl are not on the same instability tier as the regular main 3.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 17, 2011)

The quite girl should have had tourette's syndrome.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 17, 2011)

This First chapter made up for the lack of B*S in the recent SE Chapter  

Anyways this was pretty cool. Hm, It's back before Sid was killed. Of course I'll keep on reading this.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm happy to see the anime finally being released on Blu-ray 
Found it odd since the anime was broadcast in HD through it's run

Not quite so sure this takes place before SE. The girl refers to maka as that senior girl (which could just be referring to her being an upperclassman). Also Black Star looks to be more in his current SE attitude and attire. Maybe alternate storyline or a sneak peak in the future? Guessing alternate myself due to Sid, Medusa I could see a plot twist to working at school again later.


----------



## Kek (Jan 17, 2011)

It's pretty entertaining, though it's obviously geared towards girls. 

Hopefully it won't take away from the regular SE series. And I'm pretty sure the timeline is in the past, since Sid is human and Medusa is still there. And B*S's remark about 'I'll kill you' doesn't really fit with his current self - like he's still overcoming his insanity.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 17, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> I'm happy to see the anime finally being released on Blu-ray
> 
> Not quite so sure this takes place before SE. The girl refers to maka as that senior girl (which could just be referring to her being an upperclassman). Also Black Star looks to be more in his current SE attitude and attire. Maybe alternate storyline or a sneak peak in the future? Guessing alternate myself due to Sid, Medusa I could see a plot twist to working at school again later.



Senior girl was probably sempai or something. 

And It seems pretty obvious that it's based in the past.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2011)

I like Halberd's design  But Anya feels like a tsundere for her bigtiem, i hope it doesnt go all yuri on me 

I also hope Halberd is a better character than Maka has been recently just sitting around crying for whole arcs at a time


----------



## Moon (Jan 17, 2011)

Makes me wonder what killed Sid.


----------



## Moon (Jan 17, 2011)

What year of school were Maka/Soul in when the manga first started?


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2011)

oh i didnt know what a halberd was


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2011)

Its easy to get confused, Legend, i assumed it was a sword at first too


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2011)

yay i wasnt alone


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2011)

But, really, i wonder what Halberd's story will be. Since we actually have the main storyline going on right now, what could it possibly be about and where is she now if it does take place in the past


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 17, 2011)

Moon said:


> What year of school were Maka/Soul in when the manga first started?



I don't believe it was ever stated, at least not from I remembered


----------



## Moon (Jan 17, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> But, really, i wonder what Halberd's story will be. Since we actually have the main storyline going on right now, what could it possibly be about and where is she now if it does take place in the past



Time warp and she becomes the Great Old One of the Madness of Love. 

That or she just keeps in her own little story and helps develop Soul Eater's backstory. Perhaps an arc or two once she is a more capable fighter where she joins up instead of like Kilik or another side character.

Or if there is a GOO of Love she could be it's heir like Kidd is Order's heir and Maka is knowledge's heir. The quiet girl can be Fear's heir if she really freaking kicks it up a notch.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm genuinely not sure how I feel about this right now, but hey it's Soul Eater Universe



> Zombie...itis ?


Something was rammed into his head


----------



## Kira-chan (Jan 17, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Something was rammed into his head


A Statue of Liberty figurine to be exact.


----------



## Soul (Jan 17, 2011)

Soul Eater Not! was interesting.
Maybe this could answer some things that Soul Eater did not, since it seems that it is before the first Soul Eater episode.



Moon said:


> What year of school were Maka/Soul in when the manga first started?



We don't know.
And I don't think we will know soon, unless "Soul Eater Not!" helps.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Jan 18, 2011)

I liked Soul Eater Not!, it's kind of easier to follow than Soul Eater at the moment, the current chapters have been confusing me for some reason. Not! is also reading like the beginnings of a moe schoolgirl manga. we already have the lead - ditz - tsundere, there's probably going to be a 4th to complete the team

also, hi SE thread.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

girl u crazy


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 18, 2011)

hope no one missed the medusa reference. so anyone in question, this is definitely a background story. and we'll probably get caught up later.


----------



## Inimicus (Jan 18, 2011)

I liked Soul Eater Not, it had the same vibe as some of the older Soul Eater chapters.  The characters aren't as dynamic as the regular 3 but hopefully their craziness will emerge in the next few chapters.  I found it hilarious that Sid met Nygus at a bingo tournament.



Moon said:


> What year of school were Maka/Soul in when the manga first started?



I thought that Maka was supposed to be around 12-13 at the start of the manga and Soul was a year or two older, but I can't say for sure.


Judge Fudge said:


> Not quite so sure this takes place before SE. The girl refers to maka as that senior girl (which could just be referring to her being an upperclassman). Also Black Star looks to be more in his current SE attitude and attire. Maybe alternate storyline or a sneak peak in the future? Guessing alternate myself due to Sid, Medusa I could see a plot twist to working at school again later.



In Nenena's summary of the chapter she refers to Maka as senpai.  It's definitely set in the past since Sid is still a human and Medusa is still there.  It's not really clear if Blackstar has partnered with Tsubaki yet either.


----------



## Kazumi Saitama (Jan 18, 2011)

How much of Soul Eater Not is even out? :/


----------



## Legend (Jan 18, 2011)

the 1st chapter


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2011)

interesting.....very in my eyes. That is all.


----------



## Rache (Jan 18, 2011)

english language i speak not


----------



## Zaru (Jan 18, 2011)

What in the world is soul eater not


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

Soul Eater Not is Soul Eater, NOT. yes lame i know


----------



## Zaru (Jan 18, 2011)

All I need to know is, does it slow down the release schedule of the actual Soul Eater


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

No 

Its a being made alongside the series


----------



## Sferr (Jan 18, 2011)

SEN was promising.

I've lost almost all my interest in Soul Eater from the end of Baba Yaga castle arc and the whole last arc, so, if Harvar doesn't get more panel time, I hope Soul Eater NOT will catch my interest.

And lol - it snows in Russia in Soul Eater too.


----------



## Rache (Jan 18, 2011)

Will it be an actual series?


----------



## Slice (Jan 18, 2011)

I would have prefered it to be set in the same time as the main series with the 3 protagonists beeing even more awesome and stuff for the new kids.

Also i am not sure if i like this "ultra shy girl" approach.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jan 18, 2011)

I like anya.


----------



## aegon (Jan 18, 2011)

what to make of this?

Tezcla is so smart...


----------



## Castiel (Jan 18, 2011)

Well as long as NOT is used to show more of the DWMA and the world of Soul Eater, I'll be fine with it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 18, 2011)

A good one, think i would like to know the point in showing Maka and Black Star when probably they won´t really appear


----------



## Cadrien (Jan 18, 2011)

I liked both the new chapter and SE:N.

Life is good


----------



## Mangopunch (Jan 18, 2011)

Polearms ftw, halberd's the king queen of weapons.


----------



## Kek (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh wow, I just noticed the Sickle and Skull on Fukaha-doru's hat :B


----------



## MdB (Jan 18, 2011)

That was incredibly boring.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 18, 2011)

I wonder how many death scythes there are.


----------



## Koori (Jan 18, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I wonder how many death scythes there are.



8 excluding Soul.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 18, 2011)

So there's...

Maka's dad 
Justin 
Tezca 
Eyepatch chick 
Sniper Girl (I think) 
Russian guy 

So far ?


----------



## Koori (Jan 18, 2011)

Blinky said:


> So there's...
> 
> Maka's dad
> Justin
> ...



The other two are the other Asia Death Scythe and the one from Africa.

And the girls are Marie and Azusa, try to remember their names at least


----------



## Blinky (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm terrible with names. Deal with it.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 18, 2011)

SEN was alrite, itd be cool as long as it shows us more of SE world. I wonder if any of the characters will appear in the actual SE


----------



## Inimicus (Jan 18, 2011)

Mastic said:


> SEN was alrite, itd be cool as long as it shows us more of SE world. I wonder if any of the characters will appear in the actual SE



There are so many characters in the regular series already so I doubt we'll see much of them.  They'll probably appear in the background from time to time when their at Shibusen.


----------



## Kek (Jan 18, 2011)

The most they'll make is a 1-2 panel cameo about Halberd seeing them in the hall or hear one of their accomplishments. Most of those will probably come from Maka.


----------



## Soul (Jan 18, 2011)

Blinky said:


> So there's...
> 
> Maka's dad
> Justin
> ...



And Soul, of course.


----------



## Shadowace (Jan 18, 2011)

God I love Tezca, they really need to include him more. As for Soul Eater Not i'm loving it so far, reminds me of soul eater early days when it was more of a comedy then action and hey twice the soul eater now no one can complain about that.


----------



## Aburamushi (Jan 19, 2011)

I find it funny that the girl who always forgets information is named MEME.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2011)

Which was the Deathscythe that refused to accept phonecalls from Lord Death?


----------



## Moon (Jan 19, 2011)

The Africa one rejected the invitation to meet after Asura was released. The unknown Asia one along with Tsar were on a mission at the time, and Sid couldn't understand anything Enrique said.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 19, 2011)

Madness seems to be able to fuck up the user's face


----------



## Moon (Jan 19, 2011)

Chrona looked crazy.

Justin just looked stoned out of his mind. Add that to an environment of clowns one might see on a bad acid trip and Justin's mind is just plain gone.


----------



## Aburamushi (Jan 19, 2011)

Moon said:


> The Africa one rejected the invitation to meet after Asura was released. The unknown Asia one along with Tsar were on a mission at the time, and Sid couldn't understand anything Enrique said.



Now you remind me, at that time I thought the mangaka was being a racist asshole with south americans, like considering them indigenous people isolated from the rest of the world (kinda like the occidental world does with africans in cartoons). I suppose the fact that a monkey was talking makes more sense.


----------



## Soul (Jan 19, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Which was the Deathscythe that refused to accept phonecalls from Lord Death?



The one that controlled the Shibusen in Africa


----------



## spesh (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks like SE:N kinda goes back to basics about how partnerships are made and how the world works etc. That's cool.

Tezca...


----------



## Rache (Jan 20, 2011)

Tezca is the best character in SE.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 20, 2011)

spesh said:


> Looks like SE:N kinda goes back to basics about how partnerships are made and how the world works etc. That's cool.



Yeah. 

Having it more or less a prequel before Soul Eater's start was a nice touch, was thinking SE:N would be in an alternate storyline.

But the thing I can't shake is how Meme and Halbred at times resembled Yui and Azuza from K-On.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 20, 2011)

That would be interesting if she had 2 miesters O:
But omg it makes me laugh that a chibi little girl has a more badass form than Soul 


Soul: Yeah I am a Scythe what now?! 
*transforms into a halberd*
Soul: Well... Damn. 

Then again that Blonde Noble might be a "Stein" type
Or a good Bind to anyone type


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 20, 2011)

soul eater not was awesome much better than the fight manga we are getting these days where its nothing but


INSANITY OH NO WHOOOOO


----------



## santanico (Jan 20, 2011)

Jeez, finally caught up with the manga!
Chrona


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jan 21, 2011)

Soul Eater Not.

Pronounced Soul Eater. No t  (Nah - Tee)
A blonde débutante a shy yet fiery loli and a girl on constant rohypnol with jugs.

Hentai in 5.... 4.... 3....




I will say that I like the new characters.  Maka haters are obviously gonna hate this series 'cause she's probably going to be the prominent character from the main series that gets featured.  Heck the new main is constantly emulating her to boot.
If it really stays more schoolgirl drama then it may be a while before we get a Resonance on Halberd.....but my god seeing both of those chicks res with her at once is probably going to be awesome.


----------



## santanico (Jan 23, 2011)

Maka has haters?


----------



## Aldric (Jan 23, 2011)

I just noticed Crona has blue eyes on vol 14 cover and I feel dumb

That is all


----------



## very bored (Jan 23, 2011)

Aldric said:


> I just noticed Crona has blue eyes on vol *14 *cover and I feel dumb
> 
> That is all


You should


----------



## Moon (Jan 23, 2011)

Chrona is Excalibur.

When have we ever seen them in the same place at the same time.


----------



## Aldric (Jan 23, 2011)

Derp 

What volume was it then can't be assed to check


----------



## very bored (Jan 23, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Derp
> 
> What volume was it then can't be assed to check


It was volume 4


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 24, 2011)

or look at vol 17


----------



## very bored (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's the volume 17 cover.


Is it just me, or did Chrona's eyes change color?

I googled Soul eater volume 17, and this was on the first page.


----------



## Inimicus (Jan 25, 2011)

^I think they're still the same color, it may just be because his coloring style has changed a bit.


----------



## White★Star (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello everyone


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 29, 2011)

These people are sick.


----------



## Soul (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't remember that :/


----------



## Moon (Jan 29, 2011)

Excalibur's cane for Great Old One.

Heard it here first.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jan 30, 2011)

Excalibur's cane for _Greatest_ Old One.



It's legend began in the 13th century, BC.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 1, 2011)

Where can I find "Soul Eater Not!"? Did it even happen?

//HbS


----------



## Soul (Feb 1, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Where can I find "Soul Eater Not!"? Did it even happen?
> 
> //HbS



I can help you with that


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 1, 2011)

So far I've only watched the anime but I decided to take a peek at the manga's recent chapters.

Crona still is Medusa's dog? I thought he/she would soon be freed from her somehow and get back to enjoying the new found friendship with Maka and the others.



Vegitto-kun said:


> soul eater not was awesome much better than the fight manga we are getting these days where its nothing but
> 
> 
> INSANITY OH NO WHOOOOO



Looks like Kittan's been affected by Kishin's madness in your avy.


----------



## Soul (Feb 2, 2011)

You should read the Baba Yaga's castle Arc ASAP.


----------



## Kek (Feb 2, 2011)

Luiz said:


> So far I've only watched the anime but I decided to take a peek at the manga's recent chapters.
> 
> Crona still is Medusa's dog? I thought he/she would soon be freed from her somehow and get back to enjoying the new found friendship with Maka and the others.
> 
> ...



I'm starting to think Crona won't be reunited with Maka and the gang until near the end of the manga. If Ohkubo is going to continue with the Old and New generations of insanity (Order, Power, Rage, Knowledge, Fear) motif, he'll probably use Crona as the new Fear. Since both Crona and the Kishin fear almost everything, Crona's inability to deal with things and the Kishin's paranoia, and with Medusa always saying how Crona would be the next Kishin, I doubt Crona will be back on the good side anytime soon.

I think Crona has what it takes to be Final Villain material


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 2, 2011)

Kek said:


> I'm starting to think Crona won't be reunited with Maka and the gang until near the end of the manga. If Ohkubo is going to continue with the Old and New generations of insanity (Order, Power, Rage, Knowledge, Fear) motif, he'll probably use Crona as the new Fear. Since both Crona and the Kishin fear almost everything, Crona's inability to deal with things and the Kishin's paranoia, and with Medusa always saying how Crona would be the next Kishin, I doubt Crona will be back on the good side anytime soon.
> 
> I think Crona has what it takes to be Final Villain material



Crona may be related to that theme, but I don't want him/her to be the FV.

I want him/her to be happy.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 2, 2011)

Although its time as Shibusen was pretty funny and heartwarming Crona is far better as an antagonist

I'm really interested to see if it'll become the next Kishin


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Feb 2, 2011)

Crona becomes the new Kishin and is defeated by Courage Hug.


----------



## Kek (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd like to see Crona redeemed as well, but I wouldn't mind hir remaining a villain if it's done right. In any case, if s/he does remain a villain hir death would be a tragic one, since the only reason Crona is an antagonist in the first place is because of Medusa; which is why I have trouble labeling Crona as a villain at all.


----------



## very bored (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd just like to see if chrona is a boy or a girl


----------



## Aldric (Feb 2, 2011)

That's an original request


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 2, 2011)

very bored said:


> I'd just like to see if chrona is a boy or a girl


Neither  a shemale!

//HbS


----------



## Aldric (Feb 2, 2011)

There's one thing I'm curious about

If Soul Eater either has a timeskip or an epilogue where the characters are shown as young adults, I'd like to see if Ohkubo manages to draw Crona as androgynously as he does now

It's easy to draw an ambiguous looking kid but that's another story for an adult


----------



## Blinky (Feb 2, 2011)

If a timeskip ever happens I'm betting Crona will look the exact same


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 2, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Neither  an okama!
> 
> //HbS



Fixed.


----------



## Soul (Feb 2, 2011)

very bored said:


> I'd just like to see if chrona is a boy or a girl



Basically this.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 9, 2011)

Young Mosquito is so cool. I understand the appearance difference that comes from the aging, but what's up with him turning into some kind of bug man? How did that happen?


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Feb 11, 2011)

on raw bunko the raw are out 
soul eater #83 & Soul eater not #02


----------



## Spike31589 (Feb 11, 2011)

?Sasuke? said:


> on raw bunko the raw are out
> soul eater #83 & Soul eater not #02



the raw is 121 megs? is the entire chapter in color and shoot fireworks or something


----------



## Soul (Feb 11, 2011)

Really looking forward to Soul Eater Not!


----------



## very bored (Feb 11, 2011)

100 MB?  these have better be the highest quality raws I've ever seen.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Feb 11, 2011)

if you don't want to download then try with mangahead 

Online Reading

and 

Online Reading


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks

Hahaha, look at the Rich Girl from Not! - on the very first page, the coloured one, she has an imprint on her face, looks like a pig's nose.

//HbS


----------



## Moon (Feb 11, 2011)

Thoughts on NOT

*Spoiler*: __ 



Every single character was a girl and there was nothing noticeably Soul Eater-y. This really is gonna be a Slice of Life, Comedy, School life, shounen. Not that I have a problem with that. The clumsy girl is super strong, who coulda seen that coming. I liked the fortune teller, was Kim in this chapter or just a ton of people who look like her?


----------



## Kek (Feb 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _83_ 



Crona's creepy faces never bothered me before. But that, THAT, that's some Kishin-level creepiness right there.

And if you thought Crona wouldn't be the new Kishin before, this should change your mind.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 11, 2011)

Where did you read it?


----------



## Kek (Feb 11, 2011)

The link to the raw is 3 posts above me.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 11, 2011)

raw doesn't count. 

by the way, I've only started reading the series recently. Is it a monthly or weekly manga?


----------



## Kek (Feb 11, 2011)

It's monthly.


----------



## Legend (Feb 11, 2011)

Its Monthly

Chrona creeped me out


----------



## Blade (Feb 11, 2011)

Chapter 83 seems quite good.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 11, 2011)

I hope it takes 3 weeks like the other ones :33


----------



## Soul (Feb 11, 2011)

Luiz said:


> raw doesn't count.



Why not?



> by the way, I've only started reading the series recently. Is it a monthly or weekly manga?



Monthly.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 11, 2011)

Soul said:


> Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> Monthly.



I need to know what they're saying, is all.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 12, 2011)

Crona is the creepest character in shonen currently

That double page is the stuff of nightmare


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2011)

Soul also seems is gonna be in trouble.


----------



## Moon (Feb 12, 2011)

That double page is great, that's pure Asura level insanity right there.

Even summary chick has good things to say about this chapter and she's been complaining the full past arc pretty much. Shaping up to be a good one.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm kinda conflicted 

On one hand Crona's new form looks fantastic

On the other hand I'm pretty gutted that we didn't see what it was capable of

Blueballing isn't cool Ohkubo


----------



## aegon (Feb 12, 2011)

Man, soul eater is more simpler to translate than naruto or kenichi...

Always making me show you the next page.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 12, 2011)

So the death scythe is called Fedor and uses combat sambo

Like Fedor Emelianenko

Cool


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 12, 2011)

Talking about death scythes, it sucks a little that after Soul became a death scythe, his appearance in his weapon form changed nearly nothing. I hope at least the color is different.


----------



## Moon (Feb 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Those Black Balls are Fyodor and Tzar? 
Mind = Blown, crazy powerful attack by Chrona then.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 12, 2011)

Link removed


----------



## Moon (Feb 12, 2011)

Ah my mistake. Wonder why Crona says hir blood is red on page one? Seems somewhat obvious to be an editor error.


----------



## Spike31589 (Feb 12, 2011)

Moon said:


> *Reads first page*
> 
> "My blood is red"
> 
> *walks away*



seems like a solid translation other than that 1 line


----------



## Koori (Feb 12, 2011)

Moon said:


> *Reads first page*
> 
> "My blood is red"
> 
> *walks away*



Someone tell the translator to read the damn raw again. Crona will dye them in black.


----------



## aegon (Feb 12, 2011)

Link removed

this is the kanji of red:赤
this is the kanji of black: 黒

You can see that the raw is wrong, I only translated what I read maybe is an error of the japanese editor not mine


----------



## Infinite Xero (Feb 12, 2011)

Finally a good chapter. 

Feodor is pretty cool; its a shame he had to beat by Chrona so soon.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 12, 2011)

Holy shit. Crona's face in that Mad Blood spread  

Yay the little demon is back.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 12, 2011)

lol Soul

CRAAAWLLIIIING IN MYYY SKIIIIIN

//HbS


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2011)

The Black Blood is accelerating.


----------



## Ender (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 12, 2011)

That was actually a fairly disturbing image of Chrona this chapter. Crazy bitch.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 12, 2011)

Megaharrison said:


> That was actually a fairly disturbing image of Chrona this chapter. Crazy *bitch*.



Or not.


----------



## Kek (Feb 12, 2011)

To sum up Crona this chapter:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Egt1Hq4wpE[/YOUTUBE]

It looks like Ohkubo is setting up Crona to fight Maka again, nice. And it looks like we'll finally get some focus on Soul. Only downside to this chapter was how Feodor and Tzar had to die so soon.


----------



## Moon (Feb 12, 2011)

NOT has created a lesbian hexagon of relationships in a mere two chapters.

Impressive


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Feb 12, 2011)

So that NOT thing is fanservice or whatever. Hm well I guess if I had a chance to make more money I would jump all over it too.

Chapter sounds good I'll read at some point when I get the chance.


----------



## Moon (Feb 12, 2011)

Not isn't fanservice. Ohkubo showed he knows what fanservice is with the first few chapters of SE, NOT has been absolutely nothing like those. This is pretty much just a nice little school-life comedy type of thingy while the big kids go fight great evils.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Feb 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _83_ 




Okay......Medusa really screwed this one up badly.
From the response we've been seeing now, if she'd sent Crona to fight Maka and Soul now instead of running experiments against the Czar Team it looks to me like it would have been too overwhelming for them.  Maka is handling it okay for the time being but Soul is crashing out just from the aftermath of that attack.  Crona probably could have taken them.

But now, now we've got backup and medical experts there to deal with him, and Soul and Maka will have time to get used to what Crona has done and learn to use the black blood in its accelerated state.  Rather than kick their ass with the ultimate attack Crona will have ended up jump-starting their battery, then we'll have a deathscythe duo with fully amp'd black blood.

Crona getting set up to fight the one who thwarted Crona's madness the first time.  If it just goes the same way it did last time, I might actually be disappointed.  That'd be a first time for me with this manga.

Also, lol that BS's hits pack the kick of a deathscythe with an anti-demon wavelength.
Pre-GOO BS.  Hits as hard as a deathscythe in weapon mode.  +wavelength.
Holy goggally moggally.




The details and expressions in this chapter were a sublime art.


----------



## blue♥ (Feb 13, 2011)

[sp]Maybe we'll get to see Wes next chapter...!!  (considering we're about to finally get some Soul development (yes, yes, I know, we did get some from the Sloth chapter, but this whole Black Blood thing has gotten nowhere in quite some time))

And most definitely an error of the Japanese editor, especially when the last chapter ended with "My blood is black."

Also, why is Stein without a DS? Is he seriously forbidden from wielding Marie anymore? 

I like how Kim has time to flirt. 

Do I sense S&M, SoMa? [/sp]


----------



## Aldric (Feb 13, 2011)

Not! is shaping up to be K-On in Shibusen

Moe blobs all around



> Only downside to this chapter was how Feodor and Tzar had to die so soon.



They're not dead, it's blatantly said in the chapter they're still alive inside the black spheres

Actually they're probably being transformed by the black blood and will emerge from the spheres all twisted and evil, it looks like some sort of cocoons to me

That's what Crona meant when it said it dyes things in black and it fits with the way the Kishin propagates insanity


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 13, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> [sp]Maybe we'll get to see Wes next chapter...!!  (considering we're about to finally get some Soul development (yes, yes, I know, we did get some from the Sloth chapter, but this whole Black Blood thing has gotten nowhere in quite some time))
> 
> And most definitely an error of the Japanese editor, especially when the last chapter ended with "My blood is black."
> 
> ...



Kim, flirting? I thought she would only do it when affected by madness as she did when she met Ox in Baba Yaga's castle. Otherwise it's OOC for that cutie little girl.


----------



## aegon (Feb 13, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Kim, flirting? I thought she would only do it when affected by madness as she did when she met Ox in Baba Yaga's castle. Otherwise it's OOC for that cutie little girl.



You should read last chapther of soul eater not to know kim's real pesonality. 

Soule eater not chapter 2 trans:
Consider Love thanking Shunsui


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Feb 13, 2011)

I distinctly remember Kim being a petty asshole who eventually calmed down after Baba Yaga. Her flirting with some guy shouldn't be much of a big deal.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 13, 2011)

Kim is an annoying tramp 

lol "cutie little girl"


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 13, 2011)

aegon said:


> You should read last chapther of soul eater not to know kim's real pesonality. Here the trans:
> 
> Link removed



Meh, it doesn't say which character is saying each sentence. I don't feel like trying to figure it out.

You sure? I remember that when she went Hentai Doujin on Ox in Arachne's castle, he said she had more class than that. She was being affected by madness, but she usually doesn't go flirting with the guys.



Clay Man Gumby said:


> I distinctly remember Kim being a petty asshole who eventually calmed down after Baba Yaga. Her flirting with some guy shouldn't be much of a big deal.



Well, I guess.


----------



## Moon (Feb 13, 2011)

I think Kim is just an attention whore really.


----------



## Mastic (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow Crona was fucking awesome this chapter, s/he kicked ass even witht those crazy ass expressions.

Gotta admit though, Im glad the death scythes actually got sum licks in before gettin trucked, it shows that they're no pushovers for sure.

And the LRD is back, pimpin as always. 



Moon said:


> I think Kim is just an attention whore really.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 13, 2011)

Reading Soul Eater Not in this exact second. There is some yuri going on. First the brunette girl who is momentaneously the main character grabbed some girl's boobs and later there was this long haired girl drooling over the current main char.
Link removed


----------



## Kenju (Feb 13, 2011)

Mangaka is really good at making the manga and characters look crazy as hell


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 13, 2011)

Yuri moment number 3: "And she has a nice body".
Link removed

Aaand number 4. Last panel.
Link removed

I only don't say Ohkubo was fapping to yuri while writing this spin off because it isn't physically possible.

Edit: Number 5. "Her eyes were sparkling and she was cute just like an idol.''

Now I'm really starting to feel like I'm reading yuri.


----------



## blue♥ (Feb 14, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Yuri moment number 3: "And she has a nice body".
> Link removed
> 
> Aaand number 4. Last panel.
> ...



You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## very bored (Feb 14, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing.



It is if you won't be able to get your hands on the doujins.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Feb 14, 2011)

Kim only flirts when she's being affected by _madness_?


....


moot point.  She _is_ being affected by madness.  It's flooding the room surging the facility and affecting the person she's treating.  Whether or not it's in her character to be a Flirty McFlirty-flirt when not near madness doesn't enter into it.
Also, Ox may have said she was classy but he's in love with her for god's sake.  I highly doubt he's got a 100% clear view of her.  Impressive if he does, but it's unlikely in a traditional romantic story sense; lovin' eyes don't ever see.

.....I like how Jackie has to pull her reigns in.  Always been real protective of her.

*reading Not now.


----------



## blux (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm glad to see Soul to see soul getting some screentime here, since he is the title character and all. I loved his and Crona's expression, Ohkubo really has one of my most favourite art styles and character designs.

Also liking the new characters, Tzar and Feodor. Awesome Russians are awesome


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 14, 2011)

blux said:


> I'm glad to see Soul to see soul getting some screentime here,* since he is the title character *and all. I loved his and Crona's expression, Ohkubo really has one of my most favourite art styles and character designs.
> 
> Also liking the new characters, Tzar and Feodor. Awesome Russians are awesome


Soul Eater doesn't mean Soul Evans. It's actually an important plot point that Ohkubo is planning to introduce later in the story.


----------



## Kek (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, his full name is Soul Eater Evans, so he kinda is the titular character. Though you certainly couldn't tell that.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 14, 2011)

Am I the only person losing interest in Soul Eater? Maybe it is down to it being a monthly released series but I just don't find myself wondering when the chapter will be released or caring when it is.


----------



## Mastic (Feb 14, 2011)

^Yeah you're the only one.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 14, 2011)

What is this thing people do where they like.. have to make it known they don't care about a manga anymore


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 14, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing.



Oh you. 



IDGabrielHM said:


> Kim only flirts when she's being affected by _madness_?
> 
> 
> ....
> ...



How does it not enter into it?

Yeah, I kinda took into consideration that he may not have a clear view of her.



Gunners said:


> Am I the only person losing interest in Soul Eater? Maybe it is down to it being a monthly released series but I just don't find myself wondering when the chapter will be released or caring when it is.



Just you.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 14, 2011)

Blinky said:


> What is this thing people do where they like.. have to make it known they don't care about a manga anymore


Story of my life 

Even if the last arc dragged on in some places, I still enjoy Soul Eater moreso than alot of monthly series


----------



## Soul (Feb 14, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Am I the only person losing interest in Soul Eater? Maybe it is down to it being a monthly released series but I just don't find myself wondering when the chapter will be released or caring when it is.



Maybe not, but posting that in this thread isn't the smartest thing you have done.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 14, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Story of my life
> 
> Even if the last arc dragged on in some places, I still enjoy Soul Eater moreso than alot of monthly series



Yeah, not every manga is perfect but it's still my favorite manga


----------



## Aldric (Feb 15, 2011)

I started losing interest with the Eibon shit that was half assed, pointless and most of all boring (gender bending tomfoolery and Excalibur cameo excepted) 

But the past two chapters renewed my interest and showed Ohkubo still had it

He just needs to focus on good characters is all


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 15, 2011)

Soul Eater is awesome but Not isn't keeping my interest at all, I've read it as in read a few pages, doing something else, read a few pages, etc.

Okay first chapter introduction, okay if nothing big happens but...this is just boring slice-of-life with nothing happening and some cameos


----------



## Aldric (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't really care about SE Not except it means we're going to get less pages for normal Soul Eater chapters which is pretty weak


----------



## Gunners (Feb 15, 2011)

Soul said:


> Maybe not, but posting that in this thread isn't the smartest thing you have done.


I am an accomplished individual so of course it isn't the smartest thing I have done. That being said it was appropriate for me to ask in this thread seeing as the people in this thread are ''fans'' of the series, like myself, they are more likely to show a decline in their interest than anyone else ( as they had interest to begin with).


----------



## Koori (Feb 15, 2011)

Aldric said:


> I don't really care about SE Not except it means we're going to get less pages for normal Soul Eater chapters which is pretty weak



We won't get less pages because of SE Not!. 30 pages or more, it always varies according with how and where Okubo wants to end a chapter.

I for my part am really interested in wether Soul will manage or not to dominate the new stage the black blood withing him is shapping now.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Feb 15, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Am I the only person losing interest in Soul Eater? Maybe it is down to it being a monthly released series but I just don't find myself wondering when the chapter will be released or caring when it is.



Nah, I'm pretty lukewarm towards it at the moment too, even though the last chapter was pretty good. I guess I'm waiting to see if he'll let Shinigami get into a real fight before Kid connects the third line and he dies or whatever.


----------



## Soul (Feb 15, 2011)

Gunners said:


> That being said it was appropriate for me to ask in this thread seeing as the people in this thread are ''fans'' of the series, like myself, they are more likely to show a decline in their interest than anyone else ( as they had interest to begin with).



While I do understand what you mean, I can also seem why some are complaining about it.
I would have posted that from a different approach, like "do you think that the manga was better before?" or some this like that.

Being that blunt, some could that you are hating


----------



## blue♥ (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't see it as hating. I mean, there is an entire month wait in between chapters. And unless the chapters are mind-blowingly good (that's subjective), it's natural for some to lose interest. I know that I totally forget about the manga until this thread gets really active, and based on what time of the month it is, I'll know when the new chapter is out (translated). Some of the chapters haven't been interesting enough for me to want to work my way through personally translating it for my own reading. Plus, life changes so I get too busy to want to do that. But now that we're picking up with something more dynamic than poke trainer Noah, I'm looking forward to next month's issue. Three month's before, I wouldn't have really said this.

He didn't downright say that SE sucks or that he hates what Ohkubo is doing with his manga. So please don't put words in a post that weren't written.



With that said, I don't mind SE Not. Probably because I like slice-of-life Shoujo-esque stories, plus it's within a universe that I love. It's like a doujin, written by the mangaka of the series itself.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 15, 2011)

Crona kinda scard me a bit with a "WTF" at that rape face she showed.

This chapter was pretty interesting for me.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 15, 2011)

Man, that Crona double spread was really cool.


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 15, 2011)

Aldric said:


> I started losing interest with the Eibon shit that was half assed, pointless and most of all boring (gender bending tomfoolery and Excalibur cameo excepted)
> 
> But the past two chapters renewed my interest and showed Ohkubo still had it
> 
> He just needs to focus on good characters is all



Same here.


----------



## Mastic (Feb 15, 2011)

The Jet black Crona spread is fucking cumworthy awesome.


----------



## Inimicus (Feb 15, 2011)

Good to see that Soul Eater is returning to its former awesomeness again with this chapter.  Crona's crazy expressions and the  badass battle with the Russian death sythe alone made for an interesting chapter, but Soul going crazy from the black blood just made it so much better.  Seeing the black blood oni again is always welcome too.  Looks like we'll get some development on Soul's part as he has to struggle with this latest bout of madness and this time Maka can have a more active part without the interference of Black Star.  

How old is Kim roughly?  It seemed strange to see adult men responding to her flirting, though I figured her to be no older than 15.  Maybe the madness Crona is spreading is effecting them the same way it's effecting Kim.

Soul Eater Not was pretty entertaining, although it felt like another setup chapter.  Hopefully, we'll get to see them in action soon or at least see them starting their training; I'm curious to see how they'll mangage as a team of three with only one weapon.  That said, it doesn't look like it will have many awesome battles like with the regular series, the focus seems to be aimed at exploring the inner workings of Shibusen.


----------



## blue♥ (Feb 15, 2011)

Inimicus said:


> Good to see that Soul Eater is returning to its former awesomeness again with this chapter.  Crona's crazy expressions and the  badass battle with the Russian death sythe alone made for an interesting chapter, but Soul going crazy from the black blood just made it so much better.  Seeing the black blood oni again is always welcome too.  Looks like we'll get some development on Soul's part as he has to struggle with this latest bout of madness and this time Maka can have a more active part without the interference of Black Star.
> 
> How old is Kim roughly?  It seemed strange to see adult men responding to her flirting, though I figured her to be no older than 15.  Maybe the madness Crona is spreading is effecting them the same way it's effecting Kim.
> 
> Soul Eater Not was pretty entertaining, although it felt like another setup chapter.  Hopefully, we'll get to see them in action soon or at least see them starting their training; I'm curious to see how they'll mangage as a team of three with only one weapon.  That said, it doesn't look like it will have many awesome battles like with the regular series, the focus seems to be aimed at exploring the inner workings of Shibusen.


I think it's safe to assume that many of them (including Kim) are about 15-16 at this point. We've had time skips without any explicit mentioning that it's a time skip. Plus, we don't even know how old they were all supposed to be in the beginning. I'd say 15 to be safe.

But even if Kim is 15 or younger, it's not that hard to believe that a guy (who actually looks to be in his younger 20s at the most) would find her cute, especially when he wakes up to her warm smile. Kim is pretty cute, to me at least.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 15, 2011)

ridiculous art as usual.


----------



## blue♥ (Feb 15, 2011)

Is that "good ridiculous" or "bad ridiculous"? Choose carefully.


----------



## Kek (Feb 15, 2011)

LOL at Crona calling itself a black guy.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 15, 2011)

> But even if Kim is 15 or younger, it's not that hard to believe that a guy (who actually looks to be in his younger 20s at the most) would find her cute, especially when he wakes up to her warm smile. Kim is pretty cute, to me at least.



You don't need to try to find reason in it. It's Japan, lolicon land.


----------



## Soul (Feb 15, 2011)

Luiz is correct.
Pretty good chapter, by the way.

I liked it.


----------



## Bill from Accounting (Feb 16, 2011)

After reading chapter 2 of SE Not!, Kim is such an asshole lol.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh hey NOT 2
Ch.21-22


----------



## Soul (Feb 16, 2011)

It was... kind of weird.
Wouldn't expect otherwise 

By the way, I liked Kim this chapter, don't know why.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Feb 16, 2011)

Luiz said:


> You don't need to try to find reason in it. It's Japan, lolicon land.



It's Russia, lolicon land?


----------



## Aldric (Feb 16, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> I think it's safe to assume that many of them (including Kim) are about 15-16 at this point. We've had time skips without any explicit mentioning that it's a time skip. Plus, we don't even know how old they were all supposed to be in the beginning. I'd say 15 to be safe.



The chicks from SE Not are 14, and Maka is supposed to be their senior

It also takes place before the beginning of the current storyline since Sid wasn't a zombie yet

So yeah they're probably older than they look, it's just Ohkubo's artstyle


----------



## Soul (Feb 16, 2011)

I thought that "Senior" was a mistranslation. Wasn't it?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2011)

I took it to be them translating Sempai.


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 16, 2011)

Luiz said:


> You don't need to try to find reason in it. It's Japan, lolicon land.



Honesty is foreign to the Western world.


----------



## blue♥ (Feb 16, 2011)

Aldric said:


> The chicks from SE Not are 14, and Maka is supposed to be their senior
> 
> It also takes place before the beginning of the current storyline since Sid wasn't a zombie yet
> 
> So yeah they're probably older than they look, it's just Ohkubo's artstyle


She said "senpai" which does mean senior, but not in the common use by English standards. She just meant that Maka is older and more experienced than her, to a freshman: an upperclassman, if you want. Giriko said "15 year old" which was an estimation, but I wouldn't say any older than 16.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 16, 2011)

I know she said sempai don't go all weeaboos on me


----------



## blue♥ (Feb 16, 2011)

*Knowing Japanese makes me a weeaboo?*


----------



## Aldric (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh shit they whipping out the cat macros now

Haters gonna hate meme showing up in 3... 2... 1


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 16, 2011)

So to ruin your expectations Aldric. 
I don't have a cache of reaction images I can use at any time. :/

Anyway so...
Can Chrona kick the shit out of enough of the Narutoverse enough that it's worth making a thread in the OBD?!
/boot the head
No probably not :/

then again is terms of Quality Soul Eater kicks the ever living shit out of 2/3 of the HST


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 16, 2011)

She'd need better speed feats.

Also yeah even the last arc of soul eater was better than Bleach and Naruto.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh so not idoesn't really fight in with the main series. Considering everyone knows that Kim is a witch and that doesn't fit in with the timeline at all.


----------



## Koori (Feb 16, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Oh so not idoesn't really fight in with the main series. Considering everyone knows that Kim is a witch and that doesn't fit in with the timeline at all.



Wrong, they don't know she's a witch. Most call Kim "witch" because of her personality and moneygrubber.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 16, 2011)

You know that'd actually be pretty interesting if instead of taking place in the exact same timeline and world SE Not was some sort of parallel universe story, with some small changes, like Sid never becoming a zombie for ex

That'd put a fresh spin on the SE characters we all know


----------



## Blinky (Feb 16, 2011)

Koori said:


> Wrong, they don't know she's a witch. Most call Kim "witch" because of her personality and moneygrubber.



ooh okay. 

I hope Excalibur shows up in NOT!. It might actually have a few funny moments then.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm disappointed at Soul Eater's lack of Excalibur.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 16, 2011)

Bakame! It's the extended period of time without witnessing the greatness of Excalibur that makes his brief appearances shine even brighter!



kijogigo said:


> It's Russia, lolicon land?



Not sure if followin'. 



Malumultimus said:


> Honesty is foreign to the Western world.



How so?


----------



## Aldric (Feb 16, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Not sure if followin'.



Lolita, Nabokov, that kind of stuff


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh.


----------



## Inimicus (Feb 16, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> But even if Kim is 15 or younger, it's not that hard to believe that a guy (who actually looks to be in his younger 20s at the most) would find her cute, especially when he wakes up to her warm smile. Kim is pretty cute, to me at least.



I suppose that's true if she's being regarded as cute in a non-loli way, though this is a japanese manga .

Kim's appearance in SENot was hilarious, it seems that Maka is the only character from the regular series so far that hasn't done something to terrify Tsugumi.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2011)

shits bout to hit the fan? good this series needs some shaking up to get out of its montonous phase  Soul going batshit may do that


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 16, 2011)

I just love all the crazed facials the Crona makes.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 16, 2011)

MYYYYYY CHEEEEEEEST


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 16, 2011)

Inimicus said:


> I suppose that's true if she's being regarded as cute in a non-loli way, though this is a japanese manga .
> 
> Kim's appearance in SENot was hilarious, it seems that Maka is the only character from the regular series so far that hasn't done something to terrify Tsugumi.



Who's Tsugumi?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Who's Tsugumi?



Main character of Soul Eater Not 

Tsugumi Halberd


----------



## Soul (Feb 16, 2011)

Vino said:


> MYYYYYY CHEEEEEEEST



IT FUCKING HURTS


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Feb 16, 2011)

If they're all saying Kim is a witchbitch because of her attitude and not because they know that she's a witch, then that sort of contraindicates Ox's positive perceptions of her from being a legit observation.

Seems like she was protecting her image there too, when she took the money.  Could kinda go either way.  I think at this point it's a lot like Crona's gender; not knowing is half of the fun.



Imagine if Kim is a "autumn skies" kinda gal...?  That'd be awful wouldn't it.

Ox: Welcome back, Kim.   Did you bring back any souvenirs?
Kim: Nah, I took care of that at the clinic by the airport.
Ox: ...... 
Kim: :amazed, I mean, Yeah , I brought you a manydoll.  Love ya! 



....that witch.....


----------



## Moon (Feb 16, 2011)

Excalibur will be the entire plot of NOT. Why Excalibur isn't the main character I'll never know.

I'm waitin for the day when we see someone wield a weapon, that is also wielding a weapon. You know it's coming.


----------



## Soul (Feb 17, 2011)

IDGabrielHM said:


> If they're all saying Kim is a witchbitch because of her attitude and not because they know that she's a witch, then that sort of contraindicates Ox's positive perceptions of her from being a legit observation.



Love makes you that biased.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Feb 17, 2011)

Moon said:


> I'm waitin for the day when we see someone wield a weapon, that is also wielding a weapon. You know it's coming.



Yeah I know.  It was called chapter 67.


----------



## spesh (Feb 17, 2011)

Gotta love creepy Crona. And all those Misery references in Not chapter 2.

I love how Ohkubo plays around with his art style. Like the little demon panels in this page: Ch.12(END) 
Just makes it more interesting to read.


----------



## blue♥ (Feb 17, 2011)

IDGabrielHM said:


> Yeah I know.  It was called chapter 67.


I miss that chapter.


----------



## Inimicus (Feb 17, 2011)

spesh said:


> Gotta love creepy Crona. And all those Misery references in Not chapter 2.
> 
> I love how Ohkubo plays around with his art style. Like the little demon panels in this page: Ch 334
> Just makes it more interesting to read.



Good to see that I'm not the only one who enjoys how he experiments with the art style. I also really liked how he set up the panels for the pages where Soul and Maka first entered the Sloth chapter back in chapter 74, I thought they were well done.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Feb 18, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> I miss that chapter.


Miss as in a longing for better days or miss as in you didn't see it?

Because if it's the latter then you can read that one and etc here.


There's places all over.


----------



## Plot Hole (Feb 18, 2011)

Chorona just keeps on becoming creepier and creepier.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 18, 2011)

This chapter was amazing. After the taste left after the Noah incident, seeing Crona and the Russian Meister in battle was great.

Thrilling action, detailed pages, and interesting to boot.


----------



## blue♥ (Feb 18, 2011)

IDGabrielHM said:


> Miss as in a longing for better days or miss as in you didn't see it?
> 
> Because if it's the latter then you can read that one and etc here.
> 
> ...


Miss as in I read it when it first came out, loved it, and wish that awesome surprises/goodies like that came more often. I miss the novelty that such a combination could happen and the amazement that I held when I saw Fire and Thunder in more potent forms. Things like that are hard to come by and reenact, especially in a monthly. 

But I'm still looking forward to what madness Soul will produce next chapter.


----------



## spesh (Feb 18, 2011)

Inimicus said:


> Good to see that I'm not the only one who enjoys how he experiments with the art style. I also really liked how he set up the panels for the pages where Soul and Maka first entered the Sloth chapter back in chapter 74, I thought they were well done.



Yes! I loved them pek


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 18, 2011)

Inimicus said:


> Good to see that I'm not the only one who enjoys how he experiments with the art style. I also really liked how he set up the panels for the pages where Soul and Maka first entered the Sloth chapter back in chapter 74, I thought they were well done.


Agreed. I also really liked the first panel on page 20 for some reason.

The end of the chapter was done well. Even though I've been dieing to see Stein fight again. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Soul (Feb 18, 2011)

Shiiiiiiit.
Hiroshi reads Soul Eater?? :33


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 18, 2011)

i Just started reading. B.Star was made fatter in Anime .
I Want soul to go crazy in the upcoming fights.


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 18, 2011)

Soul and Maka scenes are always so adorable. I loved the panel where they were holding hands. 



Soul said:


> Shiiiiiiit.
> Hiroshi reads Soul Eater?? :33


I've been reading it for quite a long time. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2011)

Did anyone read the 2nd chapter of NOT?


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 24, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> i Just started reading. B.Star was made fatter in Anime .
> I Want soul to go crazy in the upcoming fights.



I was surprised when I started reading the manga and saw Black Star. "Wait, where's the boy with a huge mouth, chubby face and ridiculous hair? This guy actually looks good!"


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2011)

Soul Eater's awesome

Too bad it has such irregular releases.
Though I cant complain. ^^


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 24, 2011)

By the way, the American dub did an awesome job. 

I'm re-watching the anime now, but dubbed.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 25, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> B*S has never looked chubby in the anime to me. He looks like kid, like everyone else did.




*Spoiler*: __ 










The difference is huge.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 25, 2011)

it is too huge  jes way better in manga.
i hope they have a remake anime planned


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 25, 2011)

Not bad enough to think about a remake either. Anyway I'm posting it again because it got lost in the last page.



blue♥ said:


> B*S has never looked chubby in the anime to me. He looks like kid, like everyone else did.




*Spoiler*: __ 










The difference is huge.


----------



## blue♥ (Feb 25, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Not bad enough to think about a remake either. Anyway I'm posting it again because it got lost in the last page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The difference in Ohkubo's style from the very beginning to the point where the anime adapted to NOW is quite huge. Please put it in respect to the timeline.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 25, 2011)

He got older. He burned off the fat.

//HbS


----------



## Aldric (Feb 25, 2011)

Black Star was never chubby the fuck you're talking about

He got "cooler" looking though but he's not the only one, look at Soul

He started as some sort of drooling leprechaun and now he's a typical white haired pretty boy

It's just a matter of artstyle evolution


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 25, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> The difference in Ohkubo's style from the very beginning to the point where the anime adapted to NOW is quite huge. Please put it in respect to the timeline.



You mean that Ohkubo did draw B.Star that way in the beginning? 
With the huge mouth, big eyes and ridiculous hair shape?



Aldric said:


> Black Star was never chubby the fuck you're talking about
> 
> He got "cooler" looking though but he's not the only one, look at Soul
> 
> ...



That explains everything. When I found out that the anime took a different route from the manga and I started reading it, I was surprised when I saw Black Star looking as good as Soul and Kid, instead of some kinda 12 year old Naruto clone.


----------



## blue♥ (Feb 25, 2011)

[sp=Then what do you call this?]



[/sp]

Bones did a good job adapting everything from what Ohkubo already had. Until they hit the Brew arc.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 25, 2011)

I miss Tsubaki fanservice 

//HbS


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 25, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> [sp=Then what do you call this?]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess you're right.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 25, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I miss Tsubaki fanservice
> 
> //HbS



She is the horniest one or so I heard.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 25, 2011)

Luiz said:


> She is the horniest one or so I heard.



Considering Black Star is pretty much constantly working out, it puts their relationship in a whole new perspective...
I'm surprised something hasn't happened so far consiering they share a room...


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 25, 2011)

And the naive Black Star talked about considering to do not sleep with her anymore for that reason, instead of the other way around.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 25, 2011)

Luiz said:


> And the naive Black Star talked about considering to do not sleep with her anymore for that reason, instead of the other way around.



How much time has passed since the begining of the manga? It's easy to forget considering how much they've grown over the course of the manga but there is a 2-3 year gap between Tsubaki and Black Star. Black was around 13 at the begining of the manga and considering Black Star's probably a late bloomer it's probably not that strange. Still pretty strange but probably understandable.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 25, 2011)

To be fair the art in Soul Eater was terrible in the beginning and the anime adaptation of the first few chapters used a completely different artstyle. As the manga went on to coincide with the anime it started to look more like it and his art hit it's peak around the  Capture Baba Yaga's Castle arc when his character designs actually looked fuller instead of all over the place and it became alot more experimental with his techniques.


Spirit King said:


> How much time has passed since the begining of the manga?


There's not alot of time lapses in the manga, the only one I can think of that had some sort of relevance was the gap after the Baba Yaga arc and the formation of Spartoi


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 25, 2011)

Spartoi!! Tonight we dine in Hell!


----------



## Inimicus (Feb 26, 2011)

Luiz said:


> And the naive Black Star talked about considering to do not sleep with her anymore for that reason, instead of the other way around.



I suppose he's too caught up in his bromances with Soul and Kid to notice


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 26, 2011)

Bros before Hos :ho


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 28, 2011)

Luiz said:


> She is the horniest one or so I heard.


Doesn't show. That's the problem.

//HbS


----------



## Scizor (Feb 28, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Doesn't show. That's the problem.
> 
> //HbS




*Spoiler*: _manga spoiler_ 



It's canon that she's the 'horniest'






And not beeing a flirt _can_ be sexy


----------



## blue♥ (Feb 28, 2011)

We all know that's she's the "horniest." But it never comes out like with B*S's ego problem and Kidd's need for symmetry. Although, granted at this point those two have grown up a considerable bit that it's not that big a deal anymore.

Maybe she's the "horniest" because she's the most prone to being exploited as hentai-fodder, without actually wanting to be. Or does she?


----------



## gambrick (Mar 1, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> Maybe she's the "horniest" because she's the most prone to being exploited as hentai-fodder, without actually wanting to be. Or does she?



It probably has more to do with the fact that she is one of the oldest in the group. Both Tsubaki and Liz are the oldest, and they both lasted the longest as their lust form. Remember that Spirit admitted as adults, they would give into those desires more easily.

Then again, she could have been a pervert from the very beginning.


----------



## Inimicus (Mar 1, 2011)

gambrick said:


> It probably has more to do with the fact that she is one of the oldest in the group. Both Tsubaki and Liz are the oldest, and they both lasted the longest as their lust form. Remember that Spirit admitted as adults, they would give into those desires more easily.
> 
> Then again, she could have been a pervert from the very beginning.



Agreed. Her "horniness" is compared to the others is most likely due to her age.  That said, if I remember correctly Tsubaki never seemed that pissed when Black Star was trying to peep on her bathing in the first few chapters.


----------



## Soul (Mar 3, 2011)

What is this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fg66w_qBmjA[/YOUTUBE]

I wasn't aware of this things existing, maybe there will be a Second Anime Version.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2011)

^ Its just a rebranding with a new opening. Rebroadcasts in japan are pretty big, as unlike the US, there are no such thing are reruns. So you have to change it up a little in order to show it on TV again.

There always has to be something new on every season unless its a running series, you can't show the same thing over again.


----------



## Soul (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Mar 3, 2011)

Inimicus said:


> That said, if I remember correctly Tsubaki never seemed that pissed when Black Star was trying to peep on her bathing in the first few chapters.


She put a sharp object in his face didn't she?


She's certainly comfy with being naked though.  Actually she's really comfy with non-sexual nudity etc for being so horny.  She must have some extremely repressed kinks.  If B*S does ever get with her I'm not sure if I should envy that or not......probably a freak.......get some bucks and antlers involved in there somewhere.....and _knives_......


----------



## Inimicus (Mar 4, 2011)

IDGabrielHM said:


> She put a sharp object in his face didn't she?
> 
> 
> She's certainly comfy with being naked though.  Actually she's really comfy with non-sexual nudity etc for being so horny.  She must have some extremely repressed kinks.  If B*S does ever get with her I'm not sure if I should envy that or not......probably a freak.......get some bucks and antlers involved in there somewhere.....and _knives_......



Forgot about that.  I had remembered it as her being more irritated by the fact that he was totally failing at being discreet and not so much because he was peeping.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Mar 4, 2011)

Good point.  She was really put off by his lack of ninja skills.


Maybe she has a rape-fetish.  She's disappointed because she always hears B*S coming and thus can never get aroused or properly surprised.
But then I don't know if rape-fetish is a good fit for her because looking at B*S' and Tsubaki's personalities.....she's definitely a top.


----------



## Soul (Mar 6, 2011)

Wut?
Why would they do that?


----------



## Soul (Mar 6, 2011)

Or maybe you are trolling


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 6, 2011)

He isn't trolling. MS removed every SE chapter besides Not from their directory and it's been posted on their forum that they dropped it.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 6, 2011)

Well fuck them

Their translation was garbage anyway


----------



## Blinky (Mar 6, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> He isn't trolling. MS removed every SE chapter besides Not from their directory and it's been posted on their forum that they dropped it.



Well shit. Their scans at least looked nice.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 6, 2011)

I can't believe they're keeping Not!


----------



## Inimicus (Mar 6, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> He isn't trolling. MS removed every SE chapter besides Not from their directory and it's been posted on their forum that they dropped it.



Well that sucks.  Does this mean that they're planning on continuing to scan SENot?


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Mar 6, 2011)

They're keeping Not! because they're hoping through gnashed teeth that it eventually gives them some yuri smex rewards.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 6, 2011)

They didn't say that.  Tell me.  They did not.  Just.  Say.  THAT.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 6, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Well fuck them



My thoughts exactly, those shit-heads


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 6, 2011)

Well it's not like Soul Eater is as popular as One Piece. Naruto and Bleach on the site so it doesn't get as many traffic or likes when a new chapter is released same reason why Kenichi was dropped and it doesn't have a dedicated translator for it who does it for pure interest rather than popularity of the series like Hajime no Ippo, Vinland Saga and Genshiken so this was inevitable. But still dropping the main series for a spin-off is retarded



Soul said:


> That is true.
> Even so, I want to read SE.



Mangacurse Scan is your best bet


----------



## Soul (Mar 7, 2011)

Really?
I shall look for it.


Do they have good translations?


----------



## Aldric (Mar 9, 2011)

Spoilers are out already (pics only)

37

Oh snap at that last double page


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow cool. Reminds me of Akira.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 9, 2011)

Soul can partially transform into keyboards now?


----------



## spesh (Mar 9, 2011)

Little demon is huge


----------



## Aldric (Mar 9, 2011)

Ohkubo's upping the ante

The scale is getting epic


----------



## Blinky (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome stuff.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 9, 2011)

Darn I'm a bit saddened that MS dropped Soul Eater.

Next chapter looks good as usual though.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 9, 2011)

Evil Soul?  Oh maka, ready for your powerup?


----------



## MdB (Mar 9, 2011)

So the generic high school shit that is NOT will continue to be released but they've dropped the main series....

Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

WHERE'S MAH SORU ITA??


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 9, 2011)

I cant see the pics,But I hope shit just got real!
I ALWAYS WANTED AN EVIL SOUL


----------



## very bored (Mar 9, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Evil Soul?  Oh maka, ready for your powerup?



I'm predicting  for Maka, and Soul and Maka being able to use his black blood without being affected by it.  What about you?


----------



## Mastic (Mar 9, 2011)

^Sounds about right, Maka & Soul need to step their game up to B*S and DTK level anyways.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 10, 2011)

aegon said:


> To be honest kenichi was dropped because someone near the publisher asked them to do so and they yielded immediatelly.


This is inaccurate since the manga has not even be licensed yet in the US. and they have no obligation to foreign publishers. Moreless they probably dropped it because they lost their translator for the series or lost interest in doing it. Simple as that


aegon said:


> Besides kenichi is the 4th or the 5th most read manga on the internet.


This is very much unfounded


----------



## Moon (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm likin dat evil Soul.


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 11, 2011)

Does anyone have a link to the raw of the chapter yet?


----------



## Soul (Mar 11, 2011)

Still looking for it u.u


----------



## Tomyo (Mar 13, 2011)

There was a few pictures of the latest chapter here. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://animeprodestiny.forumcommunity.net/?t=43869061



Don't know if anyone finds it interesting but GanGan seems to be making another Drama CD.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Mar 13, 2011)

This chapters looks really promising.


----------



## Blade (Mar 13, 2011)

The chapter seems very good.


----------



## Soul (Mar 16, 2011)

No Chapter?


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 16, 2011)

SOUL EATER CHAPTER

Y U NO ALREADY OUT?


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 16, 2011)

Are we sure Okubo is alive?


----------



## Aldric (Mar 16, 2011)

> Y U NO ALREADY OUT?



If I had to hazard a guess I'd say it has something to do with that benign event you may or may not have heard about

Plonkers


----------



## Soul (Mar 16, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Are we sure Okubo is alive?



Why wouldn't he?


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 16, 2011)

He survived the earthquake and made it home that day.

Considering it was Friday afternoon when the earthquake and then tsunami hit, and the issue of Gangan was supposed to have been released Saturday, most likely it wasn't distributed, so pretty much no chapter for quite some time.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank goodness be sad if he died


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 16, 2011)

Aldric said:


> If I had to hazard a guess I'd say it has something to do with that benign event you may or may not have heard about
> 
> Plonkers



It would've been possible for the chapter to be released a couple days ago prior to the earthquake.


----------



## very bored (Mar 16, 2011)

Luiz said:


> It would've been possible for the chapter to be released a couple days ago prior to the earthquake.



lolno
10char




blue♥ said:


> He survived the earthquake and made it home that day.
> 
> Considering it was Friday afternoon when the earthquake and then tsunami hit, and the issue of Gangan was supposed to have been released Saturday, most likely it wasn't distributed, so pretty much no chapter for quite some time.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn.


----------



## Soul (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, his well-being is more important that a chapter, so I am glad.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah but I heard Okubo is showing signs of PTSD from the quake and quit doing new art.  Look like after this next issue Soul Eater's been canceled.


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 16, 2011)

^ not impressed


----------



## Blinky (Mar 16, 2011)

IDGabrielHM said:


> Yeah but I heard Okubo is showing signs of PTSD from the quake and quit doing new art.  Look like after this next issue Soul Eater's been canceled.



I was wondering when the "Soul Eater is cancelled" shtick would come back.


----------



## very bored (Mar 16, 2011)

IDGabrielHM said:


> Yeah but I heard Okubo is showing signs of PTSD from the quake and quit doing new art.  Look like after this next issue Soul Eater's been canceled.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, its to be expected in the greatest disaster to Japan since WW2.

Its a miracle that SJ is only "temporarily suspended" considering all the artists have to continue like normal after they're in a position to actually have an infrastructure for shipping and distribution back


----------



## Blinky (Mar 16, 2011)

.... and people are believing it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 16, 2011)

Well whether or not its true makes no difference, the point of the matter is that thousands of bodies washing up on shore and a million people displaced would make anyone a bit less in the mood for writing a manga  Which means that it would not be surprising if it actually was the case


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm just saying that I'm tired of the oldies pulling the SE-is-canceled shenanigan.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 16, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well whether or not its true makes no difference, the point of the matter is that thousands of bodies washing up on shore and a million people displaced would make anyone a bit less in the mood for writing a manga  Which means that it would not be surprising if it actually was the case



oh wow you've convinced me it's definitely cancelled then 



blue♥ said:


> I'm just saying that I'm tired of the oldies pulling the SE-is-canceled shenanigan.



I wasn't referring to you btw


----------



## Kek (Mar 16, 2011)

And people are still getting pissed at it.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 16, 2011)

I only get pissed when someone believes it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 16, 2011)

Blinky said:


> oh wow you've convinced me it's definitely cancelled then



I never said it was canceled, but i wouldn't be surprised in the event of people not having the will to finish


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 16, 2011)

Blinky said:


> oh wow you've convinced me it's definitely cancelled then
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't referring to you btw


No, that was in reference to Inuhanyou's comment about ID's post. It's disrespectful when someone back-handedly references an on-going crisis for a running schtick like this. I'm not even concerned about the weekly anime/manga holdup, nor with the delay for a lot of things in the Japanese entertainment industry.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 16, 2011)

Talking to me then? Sorry if you took it the wrong way, but referencing the situation of the comment i was responding to should only be expected. I had to stop a lot of "the manga is my only concern" convo's in the cafe so excuse me if i don't see the problem with referencing the disaster


----------



## Blinky (Mar 16, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Talking to me then? Sorry if you took it the wrong way, but referencing the situation of the comment i was responding to should only be expected. I had to stop a lot of "the manga is my only concern" convo's in the cafe so excuse me if i don't see the problem with referencing the disaster



He just said he was referring to ID's post.


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 16, 2011)

Daaagh, no, I meant, as in I found ID's post disrespectful, saying Ohkubo is going through PTSD (whether he is or not), hence, not impressed.

I'm not very coherent today.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 16, 2011)

Apparently I'm not either


----------



## Aldric (Mar 16, 2011)

Beggin' for a neggin'


----------



## Moon (Mar 16, 2011)

That was a lowbrow usage of the running gag


----------



## Soul (Mar 16, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> I'm just saying that I'm tired of the oldies pulling the SE-is-canceled shenanigan.



Same here.
I don't know why people think that is fun :/


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Still working Ohkubo to death eh Gangan? Considering Arakawa's next series will be published in Shounen Sunday, Soul Eater will be carrying the weight


----------



## Blinky (Mar 16, 2011)

God damn. Well when you think about it there isn't really another well known series in that mag =/ I'm beginning to loathe NOT! 

Cover is awesome though.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 16, 2011)

Blinky said:


> God damn. Well when you think about it there isn't really another well known series in that mag =/ I'm beginning to loathe NOT!



True, the only mangas that I know(or atleast read) in that mag
Are Index, SE and NOT


----------



## Aldric (Mar 16, 2011)

This is a fantastic cover


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 16, 2011)

Crona   ----


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Mar 16, 2011)

Disrespectful?  Yeah, pretty much.

More than 500,000 human lives displaced
and the death toll is Over 9000! *crushes scouter*
and last I heard brave technicians in the nuke plants are suiciding themselves to keep running the melting plants and save as much of Japan as they can.

But a joke is a joke.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Mar 17, 2011)

RAW is here.

Link removed


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 17, 2011)

YESSSSSSSS


----------



## Aldric (Mar 17, 2011)

Holy crap I just noticed Crona's earphones are made of his/her own blood haha

That chapter felt a bit like padding but it will probably be more interesting once it's translated


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 17, 2011)

There is a password on the Not! raw.

//HbS


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 17, 2011)

Password=gangan


----------



## Aldric (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh boy

Maid outfits now


----------



## Kek (Mar 17, 2011)

Damn that cover is sexy.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 17, 2011)

I think it's time for Ohkubo to find a girlfriend because the moeblobness in Not! is reaching critical levels


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 17, 2011)

I think we can say that Crona is a girl now


----------



## Aldric (Mar 17, 2011)

Shut the fuck up


----------



## Masked_Felix (Mar 17, 2011)

We could say Chrona is a girl all the way back to the chapter with the risque bedding shot. (And arguably from the beginning.)


----------



## Aldric (Mar 17, 2011)

Shut uuuuuuuup aaaaaaarghhhhhhghlagarghla

Go argue about it in Youtube comments with the retards who still care


----------



## Masked_Felix (Mar 17, 2011)

Why, Aldric! You seem to care so much about it. It's pretty surprising, especially since we're all in agreement as to Chrona's obvious gender as a female.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 17, 2011)

I admit such triomphant stupidity tends to get on my nerves

This is a manga for 10-12 year olds and you fucking mongoloids can't understand basic characterization


----------



## Masked_Felix (Mar 17, 2011)

Triomphant stupidity? Really? 

Look, Al- Can I call you "Al"? Good.

Look, Al, you seem to be getting worked up over nothing. I don't know what it is. High blood pressure? Bad day at school? Friends forget your birthday? Whatever it is, there's a clear fix. If you pop your top when people are discussing things about Soul Eater that you don't like, perhaps you should ignore that part of the topic. Better yet, just get on out for awhile. I'm a pretty reasonable guy and I expect reasonable amounts of potentially heated debate when it comes to anything opinionated or hypothetical, but I think I can speak for a majority of posters when I say that if you're just going to resort to throwing a tantrum and calling people names like a child you'd be better off playing the part of the child and staying quiet while the adults are speaking.

If you want to talk reasonably and argumentatively about Chrona's gender or anything else Soul Eater I'll be happy to discuss it with you over a friendly cup of joe. If not, leave the rest of us alone and wait for something you do want to talk about.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 17, 2011)

This shit has been argued endlessly, it's beating on a dead, maggots infested, liquefied horse at this point

As I said everyone who isn't either lacking a variety of chromosomes or motivated by some sort of repulsive lust for little girls knows that this is a pointless discussion 

Case closed


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 17, 2011)

Medusa so sugee www warota


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 17, 2011)

Wait, what risque bedding shot are yall talking about. I always thought of her as a girl?


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Mar 17, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Medusa so sugee www warota



I agree with this.


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 17, 2011)

[sp=Chapter 84]That was a pretty anticlimactic end to Soul madness. WTF, oni? Can you conjure up anything from black blood, including a giant robot version of yourself? And I love how Stein is a total loli magnet. LOL, guy Kim healed earlier is jealous because 15 year old girls aren't clinging to him. [/sp]

The scan was rather unclear, so it was too frustrating for me to actually care what was being said half the time. :/


----------



## Aldric (Mar 17, 2011)

The translation summary is out you-know-where

Nothing really interesting


----------



## Kek (Mar 17, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> Wait, what risque bedding shot are yall talking about. I always thought of her as a girl?



It was at the end of the Baba Yaga Castle Arc. After Medusa fled with Arachne's body, it showed a few panels of Crona with nothing but a sheet covering its chest and crotch. 

And at the moment, Crona is neither a girl nor a guy. So it's pointless to argue about it's gender, seeing as Ohkubo will most likely never reveal it.


----------



## Masked_Felix (Mar 17, 2011)

Aldric said:


> This shit has been argued endlessly, it's beating on a dead, maggots infested, liquefied horse at this point
> 
> As I said everyone who isn't either lacking a variety of chromosomes or motivated by some sort of repulsive lust for little girls knows that this is a pointless discussion
> 
> Case closed




I can understand your frustration at the rehashing of old debates from your perspective. However, you have to realize that in any kind of social structure, there's going to be layered repetition. That's just the way things go. As long as two or more people are willing to converse over it, let them. A person alone can't have a discussion and the subject dies. It's the natural course of things and it can't possibly hurt you unless you decide to stew over it and take part to shoot down everyone involved. 




> Wait, what risque bedding shot are yall talking about. I always thought of her as a girl?


Let's see...here it is.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Chapter 60 Page 32. 




I mean, there's always the argument that the reason the chest is covered  is for ambiguity, but at this point, the evidence seems pretty stacked.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 17, 2011)

So, Stein suddenly got groped by those two teen girls. Did anyone get what the hell was that about?



Aldric said:


> Shut uuuuuuuup aaaaaaarghhhhhhghlagarghla
> 
> Go argue about it in Youtube comments with the retards who still care



Yup. Crona is gender less for all I care.



Man Behind The Mask said:


> Let's see...here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, yes. Thin waist, wide hips. But I still won't bet my money on it. I'll simply wait for when the author decides to reveal it.


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 17, 2011)

Luiz said:


> So, Stein suddenly got groped by those two teen girls. Did anyone get what the hell was that about?


[sp]They're supposedly countering the madness that Stein is easily prone to, so by loli-logic, Kim's healing magic and Maka's anti-demon wavelength will help him stay sane as he fights black blood!Soul.[/sp]


----------



## Aldric (Mar 18, 2011)

pick one up

Well that was fast


----------



## Orion (Mar 18, 2011)

I thought Crona was refereed to as a he  in one of the chapters a little back or was that a mistranslation?


----------



## Aldric (Mar 18, 2011)

You're trolling me right

Ya'll just fucking with me at this point


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 18, 2011)

Somehow Soul just gets cooler yet hotter every chapter. 

*is shot*

And that translation in some places - sometimes speed isn't everything


----------



## Moon (Mar 18, 2011)

Not a fantastic chapter but it had its moments, mainly the art and insane Soul panels. All in all it was kinda a complete and pointless circle though, I don't think Soul really got any sort of powerup unless I missed something. Sadly more usually happens in a weekly chapter of Bleach. And that is saying so very much.

Course all of that is void if Soul does indeed start using his piano scythe like a badass instead of just being useless solo.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 18, 2011)

Maybe the point was to give Soul more resilience against insanity now

Which should come in handy since next months should be Maka and Soul having a nice little stroll in madnesstown in Ukraine


----------



## Koori (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyone here had Akira vibes at the end of the chapter?



Moon said:


> Not a fantastic chapter but it had its moments, mainly the art and insane Soul panels. All in all it was kinda a complete and pointless circle though, I don't think Soul really got any sort of powerup unless I missed something. Sadly more usually happens in a weekly chapter of *Bleach*. And that is saying so very much.



This better be sarcarsm. It doesn't matter wether plot development content is little as long as we get awesome fight performations and character development, and talking about that aspect, this chapter developed Soul fairly good, and yeah, there was foreshadowing of him becoming stronger. As for the art: SUPERB.


----------



## Soul (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, now we know for sure that a Death Scythe is much more powerful than a normal weapon, as Jacqueline commented.
 at "Oh man, I'm so jealous". Stein 
Soul madness... just disappeared? I was expecting something more haxxed. Even so, it's nice to know that Maka/Soul are improving.
Chrona's madness seems too powerful. I am interested to see who fights him/her.

Decent chapter, I liked it; loved the art, by the way.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Mar 18, 2011)

Soul's sono-powers are starting to get pretty extreme.  Before adiago of the soul was stopped by giriko's hot-headedness tearing up the strings, but now Soul can jam solo on a mad piano....... and he's absorbed some of maka's how-tos.

.....I wonder what she's absorbing from him.  Something other than just the black blood, since they both just got that from crona.  I'd rather expect them to keep up with crona and ragnarok at this point; they both have crazy levels of power and can create an entire staging ground of sickhouse around them.

I was loving this chapter hard.  Oh, and Kim is such a filthy whore.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 19, 2011)

Sooo did Maka and Soul ever try to purify the Black Blood prisons that had the Bullet Death Scythe and his Mister trapped? I wonder if they'll be forgotten. <.<


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 19, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> Somehow Soul just gets cooler yet hotter every chapter.
> 
> *is shot*
> 
> And that translation in some places - sometimes speed isn't everything



Well, ''coolness'' is part of Soul's character after all.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 19, 2011)

He shouldn't have stopped drooling

Where did the drool go


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 19, 2011)

And Black*Star shouldn't have stopped being an overly egotistical ass.

And Kidd shouldn't have stopped being an OCD freak.

But I guess they grew up.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 19, 2011)

Kid didn't stop being an OCD freak, he wanted to die when he noticed Gopher's :< mouth wasn't perfectly symmetrical 

I was more talking about his design anyway

Looking back to the first chapters it's hard to think vol 1 Soul and current Soul are the same characters, the art evolution is spectacular


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 19, 2011)

He wasn't freaking out at all during the fight with Noah. Especially when the Horror Dragon grew an extra gravestone on its back.

Maka also looks like a curvy teenager now, rather than a stick. Soul's teeth also aren't exaggerated as much.

That first post did come off as complainy, and now you're exalting it. Wot.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 19, 2011)

I was joking

Relax


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 19, 2011)

Chrona is a girl.**


----------



## Soul (Mar 19, 2011)

Soul is cooler every fucking chapter.
I am pleased 



blue♥ said:


> Chrona is a girl.**



Ohhh, no you didn't 
**


----------



## Aldric (Mar 19, 2011)

Yo momma is a girl


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2011)

Koori said:


> Anyone here had Akira vibes at the end of the chapter?



Yeah, when Aldric posted the spoiler pics I mentioned how it reminded me of it.


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 19, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Yo momma is a girl



I dunno about that. Haven't seen her since I was 1-year old. She could have had a sex change in the last several years. Skype doesn't show all, y'know.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 19, 2011)

People actually want Crona to be a boy?


----------



## Kek (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm a real boy!


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 19, 2011)

Makes for good Kidd yaoi.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Mar 19, 2011)

And spectacular Crona(x)Maka crack.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 19, 2011)

Crona is neither female nor male. Apparently it's an ipod.


----------



## Mastic (Mar 19, 2011)

Crona is whatever the hell s/he feels like being. Crona can't handle knowing his/her own gender.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Mar 19, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Crona is neither female nor male. Apparently it's an ipod.



You can tell by seeing if the headphones plug into a male or female jack.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 20, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> People actually want Crona to be a boy?



Either way is fine by me.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 20, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> He wasn't freaking out at all during the fight with Noah. Especially when the Horror Dragon grew an extra gravestone on its back.
> 
> *Maka also looks like a curvy teenager now*, rather than a stick. Soul's teeth also aren't exaggerated as much.
> 
> That first post did come off as complainy, and now you're exalting it. Wot.


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 20, 2011)

Indulge me.

Because no matter what

[sp=Curves are curves][/sp]


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 20, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> People actually want Crona to be a boy?



yeah


it would piss people off, so why not


----------



## Aldric (Mar 20, 2011)

This month's chapter of Not! made me dislike Kim even more which I didn't think would be possible


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Mar 20, 2011)

Edward seems to be enjoying the view in that spread....


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 20, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> Indulge me.
> 
> Because no matter what
> 
> [sp=Curves are curves][/sp]



That is an over sexualized picture of Maka, therefore suspicious. 
Anyhow, when Maka loses her loli face, then we may talk about her looking older.


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 20, 2011)

Luiz said:


> That is an over sexualized picture of Maka, therefore suspicious.
> Anyhow, when Maka loses her loli face, then we may talk about her looking older.


lolwut? Loli face? I think you forget that's the style, and that her face is not that different from Tsubaki's, Patty's, or Marie's.

[sp=Curves are still curves][/sp]


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 20, 2011)

You're comparing Maka's face shape to Tsubaki's?


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes, yes indeed I am.

[sp][/sp]

So you have nothing to say again Maka's curves?


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 20, 2011)

I can't see how you do it with Maka's small round head.

You were viewing the thread already, it was too late to edit my post. 

Those aren't curves, it's called a waist. Girls' skeleton structure differs from men's due to the thinner waist and wider hips. Even the flatest girl has a relatively thin waist and relatively wide hips unless she's fat.

You need to raise your standards for what you consider to be ''curves''.


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 20, 2011)

Luiz said:


> I can't see how you do it with Maka's small round head.
> 
> You were viewing the thread already, it was too late to edit my post.
> 
> ...



"Maka's small round head"? I'm not seeing what you're implying there.

Compared to the beginning of the manga when she was completely flat from all angles, yes, I do say she has curves now. That might be fault of the art style changing over the years. Also, not every girl has hips. Some are born with the body structure of no noticeable change from the waist to hips.

We're also talking about a 15-ish year old girl. Whether Ohkubo plans on continuing the storyline down a few more years or not, she still has the potential to grow a little bit more. I personally like her petite curves.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 20, 2011)

You know, that loli head shape.


Well, one thing we can agree for sure is that she is no Tsubaki, Liz or Blair.


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 20, 2011)

I thought this was the manga thread. You know, where we discuss the MANGA of Soul Eater.

Also, if you hadn't noticed, I'm talking about in recent chapters, from the past year. Not from the anime of 3 years ago.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 20, 2011)

Luiz said:


> You know, that loli head shape.
> 
> 
> Well, one thing we can agree for sure is that she is no Tsubaki, Liz or Blair.


Isn't this, like, a screenshot from the first episode aired?

//HbS


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 20, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Isn't this, like, a screenshot from the first episode aired?
> 
> //HbS



She still looks pretty much like that.


On a second note, I don't know what's this whole character design change talk about. All the characters look basically the same. The only one that has suffered a drastic change is Black Star, who started off as Part 1 Naruto's twin brother and now he's as pretty as Soul and Kid.


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 20, 2011)

Luiz said:


> She still looks pretty much like that.
> 
> 
> On a second note, *I don't know what's this whole character design change talk about. All the characters look basically the same.* The only one that has suffered a drastic change is Black Star, who started off as Part 1 Naruto's twin brother and now he's as pretty as Soul and Kid.




I'm done. It's not even worth it anymore.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 20, 2011)

I only decided to read the manga because the anime took a different route. 

I just took a look at a few pages of the early chapters. Ohkubo's art evolved and the characters started looking better and better with time, giving the false idea that their designs have changed.

Their design is still the same, only better drawn. There's a difference.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, the design and their age changed significantly. Obviously overall image didn't change much, but it's the little details that are important here. And the little details tell us alot.

//HbS


----------



## Aldric (Mar 20, 2011)

Luiz said:


> On a second note, I don't know what's this whole character design change talk about. All the characters look basically the same. The only one that has suffered a drastic change is Black Star, who started off as Part 1 Naruto's twin brother and now he's as pretty as Soul and Kid.



The dong who's wrong


----------



## Kek (Mar 20, 2011)

She's 15, of course she has curves, though not nearly as pronounced as Liz/Patty/Tsubaki. It's nothing to get riled up about.

I mean, so what is she has curves? One less thing to make fun of her for?


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 20, 2011)

Why can't Blue be more mature like Hunter by Sister instead of rage quitting? 



Hunted by sister said:


> Well, the design and their age changed significantly. Obviously overall image didn't change much, but it's the little details that are important here. And the little details tell us alot.
> 
> //HbS



I've either missed or forgot the scenes where the time that has passed was mentioned. When was it stated that it's been 3 years?

As you've said, the overall image didn't change much, only few little details. Details which can easily be due to the evolution of Ohkubo's art rather than actual design change.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 20, 2011)

It's actually both. I have no idea where was it stated. Though I am positive that atleast 18 months have passed. We already had two winters.

"Mature" and "HbS" do not belong in one sentence  most of my discussions are dripping with "fucks", "retards", sex-related insults, et cetera 

//HbS


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 20, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Why can't Blue be more mature like Hunter by Sister instead of rage quitting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, baiting. Nice try.

Also, trying rereading what I said. I said the anime of 3 years ago, meaning the anime that came out 3 years ago, IRL, while Ohkubo was barely up to the Arachne arc, where the anime took most of the character shape/design from. It's still the fact you inserted the anime into the manga thread.

And indeed, time has passed. Just as HbS said. Plus, you expect Maka and Soul to have gathered 99 souls AGAIN in just the blink of an eye. All the characters have aged quite a bit, mostly noticeable because they are teens after all. Next thing you know, Chrona will have DDs or not.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 20, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> It's actually both. I have no idea where was it stated. Though I am positive that atleast 18 months have passed. We already had two winters.
> 
> "Mature" and "HbS" do not belong in one sentence  most of my discussions are dripping with "fucks", "retards", sex-related insults, et cetera
> 
> //HbS



So the fans deduced it. But it seems perfectly valid.



blue♥ said:


> Haha, baiting. Nice try.
> 
> Also, trying rereading what I said. I said the anime of 3 years ago, meaning the anime that came out 3 years ago, IRL, while Ohkubo was barely up to the Arachne arc, where the anime took most of the character shape/design from. It's still the fact you inserted the anime into the manga thread.
> 
> And indeed, time has passed. Just as HbS said. Plus, you expect Maka and Soul to have gathered 99 souls AGAIN in just the blink of an eye. All the characters have aged quite a bit, mostly noticeable because they are teens after all. Next thing you know, Chrona will have DDs or not.



Well, that explains it.

As you've said, quite a bit. Not much of a drastic change, except by Black Star. You can indeed look at certain details and say "Look, they've changed''. But the *overall* physical appearance is basically the same, hence why some may differ about the presence of a very relevant change.

Naruto is an example of a series where the time skip caused a big difference in the physical appearance of the characters.


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 20, 2011)

Luiz said:


> So the fans deduced it. But it seems perfectly valid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate referencing anything with Naruto, but Naruto had a 2-3 year time skip that was explicitly made known. Soul Eater's time skip was much shorter, although I'm quite sure they had at least 2 since Arachne, considering wounds do need time to heal and some grand amount of training was inserted off-panel. So of course the differences are drastically different for Naruto than for SE. 

I'm not seeing why you're singling out Black*Star as the only one who changed a lot. So did Soul, who had just as big a head plus a drooly mouth. Sure, they now look more like respectable human beings, but I'd say that's accounted by the amounts of growing up they've done for 80+ chapters.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 20, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> I hate referencing anything with Naruto, but Naruto had a 2-3 year time skip that was explicitly made known. Soul Eater's time skip was much shorter, although I'm quite sure they had at least 2 since Arachne, considering wounds do need time to heal and some grand amount of training was inserted off-panel. So of course the differences are drastically different for Naruto than for SE.
> 
> I'm not seeing why you're singling out Black*Star as the only one who changed a lot. *So did Soul, who had just as big a head plus a drooly mouth*. Sure, they now look more like respectable human beings, but I'd say that's accounted by the amounts of growing up they've done for 80+ chapters.



That's true. And good explanation.


----------



## spesh (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, Kim is such a bitch. Ox is a gentleman


----------



## Moon (Mar 21, 2011)

Not seeing the argument for "they haven't changed much at all". First chapter Soul and current Soul are massively different, and it isn't just the art style. Soul has dropped his headband, stopped his mouth from gaping and drooling, has gained some muscle mass that he never had at the start, and has very significantly started dressing more maturely. 

Then for Maka, here is probably what I consider to be a good case for her more (though certainly not completely) grown face/body.


Kidd hasn't shown much change though other than the art style. Though a lot of his character is based on his original image which would hamper its change. Kidd has gotten more muscular though, he has more of Black Star's body type recently. 

All the characters have also stopped wearing their massive blocky shoes. Ohkubo must of gone to a seminar about how to draw feet or something.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 21, 2011)

spesh said:


> Wow, Kim is such a bitch. Ox is a gentleman



Seriously

Is there even an in universe explanation as to why she's such a cunt

I mean she's pretty much perfectly integrated in Shibusen, everyone is kissing her ass calling her beautiful like an idol or whatever, she has some poor nerdy clod entirely devoted to her, her weapon is a great loyal friend to her etc etc 

The fuck is her problem


----------



## Soul (Mar 21, 2011)

I disagree on the characters not having significant changes.
I have seen plenty of examples both in this thread and the manga itself; also they had different clothing, which, I would say, was childish, because they were children. Not anymore.

Now we can see them wearing more mature clothing, because they have grown.

Hell, even some personalities have changed, due the development of events.



Luiz said:


> Why can't Blue be more mature like Hunter by Sister instead of rage quitting?



HbS is mature?
I thought he only was awesome 



Hunted by sister said:


> "Mature" and "HbS" do not belong in one sentence  most of my discussions are dripping with "fucks", "retards", sex-related insults, et cetera
> 
> //HbS



This, basically.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 21, 2011)

Soul said:


> I disagree on the characters not having significant changes.
> I have seen plenty of examples both in this thread and the manga itself; also they had different clothing, which, I would say, was childish, because they were children. Not anymore.
> 
> Now we can see them wearing more mature clothing, because they have grown.
> ...



I don't know the guy. All I can tell at the moment is that he's awesome. 



Moon said:


> Not seeing the argument for "they haven't changed much at all". First chapter Soul and current Soul are massively different, and it isn't just the art style. Soul has dropped his headband, stopped his mouth from gaping and drooling, has gained some muscle mass that he never had at the start, and has very significantly started dressing more maturely.
> 
> Then for Maka, here is probably what I consider to be a good case for her more (though certainly not completely) grown face/body.
> 
> ...



If you compare the first chapters to now, there certainly will be a more evident difference in their physical appearance, but still be reasonable.

I think people are going a little overboard, as if before the characters  looked 12 and now they had the body of 18 year olds.

Let's say, they used to look 12 and now they look 14. That would be more accurate.


----------



## Soul (Mar 22, 2011)

I would be inclined to say 15 and even 16 first, instead of 14.

Even so, I see your point.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 22, 2011)

Wait, what? Maka is no more DFC?


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 22, 2011)

Going by , I'd say no, no she is not a DFC.


----------



## spesh (Mar 22, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Seriously
> 
> Is there even an in universe explanation as to why she's such a cunt
> 
> ...



Some shit about her pushing people away because when they find out she's a witch they'll hate her, blah blah blah. If that was the case she could have been a loner instead of being a massive cow. And no one ended up giving a shit anyway.

On top of that in regular SE she's acting like some kind of loli whore  Poor Ox is so whipped.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 22, 2011)

is there a new chapter,I cant find it.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 22, 2011)

No there isn't, maybe Soul Eater Not got released recently but that shit is as worse as any shoujo.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 22, 2011)

Anyone got a link to the new NOT chapter


----------



## spesh (Mar 22, 2011)

^ I just read the recap.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 22, 2011)

Zorokiller said:


> No there isn't, maybe Soul Eater Not got released recently but that shit is as worse as any shoujo.



... there is a new chapter


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 22, 2011)

Blinky said:


> ... there is a new chapter



That was before the weekend, that's not 'new' to me anymore.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 22, 2011)

Zorokiller said:


> No there isn't, maybe Soul Eater Not got released recently but that shit is as worse as any shoujo.



Why does everybody compare Not! to shojo

It's a moe/otaku manga, nothing like a shojo


----------



## Akimichi Juro (Mar 22, 2011)

Man, Stein is really popular with the ladies.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 22, 2011)

If you can call two lolis ''ladies''. But he did capture the hearts of Marie and Medusa. The man is


----------



## Blinky (Mar 22, 2011)

Zorokiller said:


> That was before the weekend, that's not 'new' to me anymore.



Well I doubt he as asking if next months chapter is out.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 23, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Well I doubt he as asking if next months chapter is out.



Well maybe he did 
cannot admit my mistake


----------



## Akimichi Juro (Mar 23, 2011)

Luiz said:


> If you can call two lolis ''ladies''. But he did capture the hearts of Marie and Medusa. The man is


 Hey man, a guy can't help it if a student of his crushes on him.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 23, 2011)

True, he can't.


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 1, 2011)

Not chapter is out, I wonder what soul's real name is now.  I'm actually a bit dissapointed that isn't his real name.  Wait is Evans his first name? I thought it was his family name.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 1, 2011)

Ch.19

I'm not sure if MS is just trolling or really stupid, dropping the main series for it's spin-off


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 1, 2011)

maybe they lost the team or someone else wants to do it. or the raw supplier is gone. who knows. lol how not and se reminds me of index and railgun. especially with yuriness of the side series.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't blame MS. SE Is delayed,but the spin of is not.I am not happy with lolis taking over SE though


----------



## Sferr (Apr 1, 2011)

Tracespeck said:


> Not chapter is out, I wonder what soul's real name is now.  I'm actually a bit dissapointed that isn't his real name.  Wait is Evans his first name? I thought it was his family name.



I thought Soul is his real name too. Wasn't his brother telling 'Soul' in the flashbacks? I can be wrong thought.


It may be strange but I like Not more than the main series. I'm still under a bad impression from the last Noah chapters.


----------



## Legend (Apr 1, 2011)

im enjoying the lesbian subtext


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 1, 2011)

Hmm Not chapter makes Kim even more of a bitch. Ox is too good for her.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 1, 2011)

Kim is just being tsundere, we know how it turns out after all  This is more like laying subtext for future events

But i still don't know how i feel about Not! being slice of life  Crazy shit goes down on SE almost every chapter, it doesn't feel right with everyone just hanging out for an indefinite amount of time

Even Medusa is just sitting around


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 1, 2011)

The fact that they end up together does in no way mean that she is no longer a bitch and that he is not too good for her.


Also if the manga keep going eventually something crazy is bound to happen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, this kind of relationship is not for everyone i suppose, i happen to think its quite nice


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Apr 2, 2011)

Ox is the ****in' boss 


That was just so damn cherry.

And the maidservice was cool too.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 2, 2011)

Ahhhh soul eater not is so fucking booooring, this everyday stuff is just to fluffy duffy like come one wheres the guts, the blood, the actionnnnn. 

Oh kubo this isn't your gig!!!! Take the time your wasting on soul eater not to makeing 10 more pages of Soul Eater!!!!!


----------



## Aldric (Apr 2, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well, this kind of relationship is not for everyone i suppose



Yeah it's for mouthbreathing retards exclusively


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 2, 2011)

I can't force myself into finishing read SE Not!'s chapters. I barely finished the first one.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 2, 2011)

Skimming through the raw of Not chapter 1 was enough for me. And judging from the comments I'm not missing out on much.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 2, 2011)

I love SEt!

delicious slice of life.

cute levels were way off the chart.


----------



## luffyg2 (Apr 2, 2011)

Soul Eater Not 3 was a good chapter... so they are calling Kim a witch just because she is mean ... no relation with the fact that she really is a witch.. makes more sense now... now I've been wondering if we are going to see those 3 fight ... and who will bee the Meister... they cant always bee 2 Meister for 1 weapon


----------



## Sferr (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that NOT is not going to stay a Slice of life till the end. From one point some crazy shit will happen and NOT is going to be similar with Soul Eater, just with different main characters. And I hope Ohkubo will give Harvar more panel time at least in Not.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 2, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Yeah it's for mouthbreathing retards exclusively



No need to insult people Aldric 

Not everyone thinks like everyone else


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Apr 4, 2011)

luffyg2 said:


> ... and who will bee the Meister... they cant always bee 2 Meister for 1 weapon



Oh they'd better be.  I've been anticipating Dual-Meister Resonance since chapter one and by god I'd better see it.  The logistics behind two people wielding a single halberd ax is just mind boggling; even yuri goodness is lower on my priorities scale at this point.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 4, 2011)

Could Not! be any more terrible ?


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 4, 2011)

All things considered it could be worse. If we're lucky perhaps one day it will start becoming more like the regular SE.


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 4, 2011)

But then why would you do a spin-off series? He's totally doing it for the moe-moe lesbianism. Besides, we're getting them FRESH into school. I doubt they'll do anything more than protecting other studies rather than main-line fighting, and I don't even see that in their future.

I agree with ID. Give me a 2 meister 1 weapon resonance. DO. ETT.


----------



## Mastic (Apr 4, 2011)

Godammit I thought there were early spoilers but all Im seeing is sum shit about Not.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's possible that the SE Not! girls will make an appearance in the main SE plot, eg if they got to get more shibusen students to fight while spartoi is off doing something more important. I want to see 2 girls 1 halberd too.


----------



## Soul (Apr 5, 2011)

I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Apr 5, 2011)

Why not? They're in the same manga universe. Even a small panel showing them should be possible imo. During that one arc when the kishin revived, the school became the battleground, something like that happening again could give them another opportunity to show up.


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 5, 2011)

kijogigo said:


> Why not? They're in the same manga universe. Even a small panel showing them should be possible imo. During that one arc when the kishin revived, the school became the battleground, something like that happening again could give them another opportunity to show up.


Everyone except the elite 3 were stuck inside the ballroom. Sure, they could show up at the dance, but there's nothing significant that they can do unless Ohkubo decides to pull a Kishimoto.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't expect them to do anything too significant, they're presented so far as new students after all. But they're main characters in a spinoff set in the same world, I don't see why they can't make an easter egg appearance at least, which is all I'm saying. >.>


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 5, 2011)

If there's ever some big battle that takes place within the city in the future we'll probably get a panel of them doing something.

Though maybe not keep in mind SE is a few years a head of Not at this point so he would spoil any changes in rank/appearance/etc the girls would have by showing them.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Apr 5, 2011)

kijogigo said:


> I want to see *2 girls 1 halberd* too.


That's what I'm calling it from here forward.


It could be cute ecchi too.  Like Meme has Tsugumi in halberd mode swinging around wildly and she back-steps bringing the hilt end back for a forward jab, but the rod slides between Anya's legs and wedges lengthwise right where it counts and she gets all cross-knees and has a spine-tinglingly intense "resonance" all over it, just as Meme gets a legit rez going too and the end of the halbert grows huge and thrusts forward almost pelvicly to take down their foe.  Afterward Anya has to get embarrassed about her nosebleed and Tsugumi comments on how those two really "wore her out" tonight.  Meme may or may not already be sleepwalking.



blue♥ said:


> Everyone except the elite 3 were stuck inside the ballroom. Sure, they could show up at the dance, but there's nothing significant that they can do unless Ohkubo decides to pull a Kishimoto.



Everyone worth noticing was trapped, but women go to the bathroom in groups at the drop of a hat.  The real problem is that all of the villains were either heading to Kishin or engaging a star player solo, so there'd have to be someone new to deal with at the time if that's when the fight's gonna happen.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Apr 5, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Though maybe not keep in mind SE is a few years a head of Not at this point so he would spoil any changes in rank/appearance/etc the girls would have by showing them.



There's a bunch of ways that can be handled, maybe Not's story progresses to the point when they match the same timeline but following separate events, kind of like a Rosencrantz and Guildenstern type of spinoff, or it ends and an SE appearance afterwards becomes the reader's glimpse at how they're doing now.



IDGabrielHM said:


> It could be cute ecchi too.  Like Meme has Tsugumi in halberd mode swinging around wildly and she back-steps bringing the hilt end back for a forward jab, but the rod slides between Anya's legs and wedges lengthwise right where it counts and she gets all cross-knees and has a spine-tinglingly intense "resonance" all over it, just as Meme gets a legit rez going too and the end of the halbert grows huge and thrusts forward almost pelvicly to take down their foe.  Afterward Anya has to get embarrassed about her nosebleed and Tsugumi comments on how those two really "wore her out" tonight.  Meme may or may not already be sleepwalking.



...

     ...


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 11, 2011)

Soul Eater 85 Spoilers

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks to be a good chapter. Tezca vs. JustinClown


----------



## Blinky (Apr 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tezca taking on Justin already ? Bye bye Tezca.


----------



## Moon (Apr 11, 2011)

This fight looks silly


----------



## very bored (Apr 11, 2011)

^it looks insane.


----------



## Soul (Apr 11, 2011)

I like insanity


----------



## Spike31589 (Apr 17, 2011)

no raw yet?


----------



## Aldric (Apr 17, 2011)

God fucking damnit I thought the chapter was out

Nice bump you fucking clod


----------



## Soul (Apr 17, 2011)

No Soul Eater?


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 18, 2011)

I made a skin for Soul Eater, if you guys want. 

Read Caelus's OP to install it. I'm gonna make another one at some point too.


----------



## Moon (Apr 18, 2011)

Not sure if there is enough HIS STORY BEGAN IN THE 12TH CENTURY


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 18, 2011)

If I could change the official text on the website, maybe.


----------



## Soul (Apr 18, 2011)

Loving it Blue pek


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you. :33

Let me know if there's something wrong with the coding or something needs to be readjusted.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 19, 2011)

still no chapter, i've been lazy to go pick up my gan gan, waiting for the 21 when some other things are coming out, so if nothing comes out then expect me to throw some pics at you guys around the 21-23.


----------



## Moon (Apr 19, 2011)

The recap chick has replaced her attention to Soul Eater for My Little Pony. 

Oh how far we have fallen.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 19, 2011)

That suits her more really.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 19, 2011)

Stop bringing your jelly into places where it can't be contained Blinky.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 19, 2011)

You actually stalked my posts so you could find one about your precious ponies ? smh


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 19, 2011)

Blinky said:


> You actually stalked my posts so you could find one about your precious ponies ? smh


Actually I am subscribed to this thread


----------



## Blinky (Apr 19, 2011)

Still... smh


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 19, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Still... smh


No one is forcing you to like it Blinky, just ignore it and don't insult it and you'll do fine ;del

/endofponytalk


----------



## Moon (Apr 19, 2011)

If it weren't for those spoiler pics we could of had a mad Soul Eater has been canceled run going with all this free time.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Apr 19, 2011)

Spoilers just make it sting all the worse because now there's a chance that the gaps will never get filled in.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey guis what do you think Crona gender is I think she's a girl 

Did you hear??? Soul Eatr was cancelled 

HOOOOOOOOONK

Haters gonna hate!


----------



## Rache (Apr 19, 2011)

classic aldric post


----------



## Hollow Prince (Apr 19, 2011)

OMG...I just head that Soul Eater got cancelled...

*Spoiler*: __ 



From Mangastream How was that for first try?


----------



## Aldric (Apr 19, 2011)

I was going to neg you but then I saw you had a really shitty rep rank and I felt kinda guilty


----------



## Hollow Prince (Apr 20, 2011)

God bless you kind sir!


----------



## Moon (Apr 20, 2011)

Shit let's get some actual discussion going.

Time Skip
Happens or not?

I've gotta lean towards not at this point. Way too much power ups happening for a legit time skip to be necessary, though I still think I'd have liked their progression better with a time skip.


----------



## Soul (Apr 20, 2011)

Moon said:


> Time Skip
> Happens or not?



Seems unlikely, but I would like it.



> I've gotta lean towards not at this point. Way too much power ups happening for a legit time skip to be necessary



While it not be necessary power-wise, maybe focusing on character development would be nice. I still see it as a possibility.



> though I still think I'd have liked their progression better with a time skip



Same here.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 22, 2011)

Short spoilers about Chapter 85 and Not! 4.

//HbS


----------



## Blinky (Apr 22, 2011)

I thought she switched to ponies... ugh


----------



## Moon (Apr 22, 2011)

Nothing we didn't know on the SE front, though a 19 page chapter is messed up. NOT better not be the reason


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Apr 22, 2011)

only 19 pages?  Not spoilers have more content than main story?? 

It's happening.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm more frustrated about the fact he switched to Tezca and Justin

I hope he won't blueball us for months and that we'll get back to Maka/Soul vs Crona rather fast


----------



## Inimicus (Apr 23, 2011)

Aldric said:


> I'm more frustrated about the fact he switched to Tezca and Justin
> 
> I hope he won't blueball us for months and that we'll get back to Maka/Soul vs Crona rather fast




*Spoiler*: __ 



Supposedly Tezca confronts Justin near to where Crona is since Justin went to find out more about the black blood, so they're somewhat related.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 25, 2011)

Longer spoilers...


//HbS


----------



## Moon (Apr 25, 2011)

Moon said:


> Nothing we didn't know on the SE front, though *a 19 page chapter is messed up*. NOT better not be the reason





			
				Nenena said:
			
		

> And given the circumstances strangling supply lines for everything from food to gas to ink to paper all over Japan right now, anybody who thinks it might be a good idea to whiiiiiiiiiiiine about the length of this month's chapter in the comments on this post is officially a shit-eating over-entitled dogfood-brained self-centered small-minded Lord of Asshats.



Now I feel bad


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 25, 2011)

Moon said:


> Now I feel bad


You were owned by the FLCL glasses girl 

//HbS


----------



## Sesha (Apr 29, 2011)

The chapter is out:

Online Reading

Ch.23

Ch.23


----------



## Furious George (Apr 29, 2011)

Only 19 pages displaying the very *beginning* of a fight? 

Bad form, Soul Eater.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 29, 2011)

I saw the front page. I got owned. Awesome.

... how does Justin hear the Clown?

can't even beat a fodder hollow
Left-most Tezca on top panel. WHAT 

//HbS


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 29, 2011)

I chuckle at Justin having to be tapped.


----------



## Soul (Apr 29, 2011)

The chapter was extremely short.
19 pages? Hell.

I enjoyed it, though.
Justin seems even more powerful than before, and Tezca is win.


----------



## Moon (Apr 29, 2011)

Well they are going through some thangs. I'm surprised we never missed a chapter considering all the crap Japan went through.

Justin looked drastically different this chapter but I guess that is just the madness continuing to show via his art style. I liked his old design better but this one certainly looks more like a bad guy. 

Does that clown have lips or is it telepathically talking to Justin or what. 

Tezca is a moron for not reporting in about the location of Kishin before getting killed by Justin. Should be an interesting fight at least. I don't really understand how Tezca has any offensive moves though.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 29, 2011)

Tezca is fucking awesome.


----------



## Soul (Apr 29, 2011)

Moon said:


> Well they are going through some thangs. I'm surprised we never missed a chapter considering all the crap Japan went through.



That is true.



> Justin looked drastically different this chapter but I guess that is just the madness continuing to show via his art style. I liked his old design better but this one certainly looks more like a bad guy.



I can agree.
Before this, I felt that Justin lacked an "evil aura", like the other guys.

Now I am pleased to see that he is truly a bad and crazy son of a bitch.



> Tezca is a moron for not reporting in about the location of Kishin before getting killed by Justin. Should be an interesting fight at least. I don't really understand how Tezca has any offensive moves though.



He may informed a contact, and asked him/her to give the intel to Shinigami.
Let's just hope that things get interesting.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 29, 2011)

Tezca is hilarious

I laughed pretty hard at the magical girl sparkling panel of him taking a bunch of stupid poses


----------



## Blade (Apr 29, 2011)

Tezca is made of win. A fuckin brilliant character.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 30, 2011)

Who else liked how his new mask has aggression on it


----------



## Furious George (Apr 30, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Who else liked how his new mask has aggression on it



Yeah, hilarious touch.


----------



## Mastic (Apr 30, 2011)

Tezca about to bring the heat fasho.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 1, 2011)

only 19 pgs? Ookubo you troll...meh. Whatever the tsunami is more important anyways...


----------



## Soul (May 1, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Who else liked how his new mask has aggression on it



Loved it


----------



## αshɘs (May 1, 2011)

Didn't know the chapter was out.

Love it when Ohkubo draws these insanity panels This has the potential to beat Hisagi

And Tezca is hilarious


----------



## noobthemusical (May 1, 2011)

Tezca truly a high class character. I wonder if his offensive powers will be light based sincce he's a mirror.


----------



## Blinky (May 1, 2011)

Yeah that cover looks great.


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2011)

Very nice a new chapter is out? Gotta read this later.


----------



## Inimicus (May 2, 2011)

Short but enjoyable chapter. The chapter cover's art was pretty sweet as well as all the Justin insanity facial expressions. The bit about Justin recognizing Tezca despite all his disguises was great too.


----------



## Blinky (May 2, 2011)

How did Justin see through those disguises. Amazing.


----------



## Inimicus (May 2, 2011)

He is a truly deserving disciple of the Kishin


----------



## Soul (May 2, 2011)

Or maybe he knows that, if someone seems stupidly awesome, it's Tezca.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (May 2, 2011)

I find it a little queer that Tezca is doing this kind of thing right now and *isn't* apparently using or promoting madness.  His arsenal is weird enough to apparently throw even other deathscythes for a loop, including ones that have already gone over to loopy-land, and considering the number of people he's fooled he may be the only one with a myriad of powers that nobody ever knew about yet.

I mean, if it were anyone else, wouldn't this be a textbook tell-tale of the insanity wavelength peaking?  That's just not natural...


----------



## Blinky (May 3, 2011)

I actually don't think Tezca is borderline insane like say... Stein. Just kinda weird.


----------



## Zorokiller (May 3, 2011)

but where the hell is the monkey?


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 3, 2011)

He left it behind.

//HbS


----------



## IDGabrielHM (May 3, 2011)

The jokes the monkey told were too dirty for serialized publication, so they had to edit him out of frame wherever possible.


----------



## Agmaster (May 3, 2011)

you may be on to something.


----------



## Motochika (May 4, 2011)

Oh I've always wanted to see Death Scythes going at it. I really love Tezca's character.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 5, 2011)

Maybe Tezca is strong enough that he believes that he can beat Justin and a clown alone?


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (May 11, 2011)

SOUL EATER CH 86 RAW

WATCH ONLINE HERE

and

Soul Eater Not 5 Raw

Watch Online here


----------



## Koori (May 11, 2011)

Mother of God


*Spoiler*: __ 



Another short but awesome chapter. Justin is becoming even more insane, and stronger.




Looks like they really are running out of paper, so much they have to distribute everything equally for the original and the spinoff.


----------



## Rache (May 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Aldric (May 11, 2011)

Not! being 5 pages longer than the original doesn't sit well with me

At all


----------



## Koori (May 11, 2011)

Writing 2 works per month surely must be a bit tiring.


----------



## spaZ (May 11, 2011)

Soul Eater Not! Sucks hes just wasting his time on it.


----------



## Koori (May 11, 2011)

Have I said...


*Spoiler*: __ 



How awesome is Justin's insanity increasing?


----------



## MdB (May 11, 2011)

I do love some boring school shit, especially when it's taken at the expense of the goddamn main title.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 11, 2011)

Well...I guess we know who's the flagship title now 

Would be hilarious if Not! winds up being more popular than the main series just for the moe and cute girls doing cute things crowd alone. But in all do seriousness Ohkubo's probably giving more pages to Not! because it's easier to draw and he doesn't have to experiment as much with the art....or he's actually a moe fan after all


----------



## Blinky (May 11, 2011)

Tezca vs Justin is just awesome.


----------



## Koori (May 11, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Tezca vs *Justin** is* just *awesome*.



Fixed 

:ho
_____________


----------



## noobthemusical (May 11, 2011)

Tezca face next Chapter?

Place bets.


----------



## Soul (May 11, 2011)

Koori said:


> Writing 2 works per month surely must be a bit tiring.



Both chapters this month (Soul Eater and Not!) had less pages.
Even so, you may be right.

I don't know why he started "Not!" this soon, couldn't he wait until Soul Eater was almost over?



noobthemusical said:


> Tezca face next Chapter?
> 
> Place bets.



I would say no.
$3,500 on it


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 11, 2011)

Is he dead or what.

//HbS


----------



## Koori (May 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So... did Justin kill Tezca this time? Or it's just another substitute with Tezca's appearance.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 11, 2011)

Tezca will pull a Killer Queen and reveal that Justin already lost because a little copy of Tezca made of Light is already inside Justin's eye.


----------



## Koori (May 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Tezca will pull a Killer Queen and reveal that Justin already lost because a little copy of Tezca made of Light is already inside Justin's eye.



Uh? 
___________


----------



## Moon (May 11, 2011)

I think I like this chapter.

I already know I like this Justin.


----------



## Soul (May 11, 2011)

Moon said:


> I already know I like this Justin.



We all like him


----------



## Koori (May 11, 2011)

He's going more insane with each chapter.

Maybe it's wishful thinking, but I would love it if Soul's first victory in a Death Scythe vs. Death Scythe fight was against Justin.


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 11, 2011)

the inclusion of NOT is great, eventually it will catch up to the current story, in the meantime it's nice having something on the side to help fill out the SE universe and bring back some of the humor.  it'll be interesting if they'll triple team and be a 2 meister one weapon combo rather than 1 meister 2 weapons


----------



## Soul (May 11, 2011)

Koori said:


> He's going more insane with each chapter.
> 
> Maybe it's wishful thinking, but I would love it if Soul's first victory in a Death Scythe vs. Death Scythe fight was against Justin.



While I agree with you (hell, I have Soul in my Sig), I don't see it happening.
Justin is just too strong.


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 13, 2011)

reading the new chapter now, it's only 17 pgs >.>brb with an update

edit- did you think justin could be anymore more badass? well he did. and tezcas attack is by far the best in the series. name one person who can shoot a solar beam from his manliness.........

NOT- introduced a medusa character i believe, some more funny antics with anya leaving neglecting her partner and seems we have a patty contender

good times


----------



## Koori (May 14, 2011)

Woa, woa, I just finished reading the translation, and...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tezca is dead, this time for sure. In the end he never wanted to kill Justin but make him go back to his old self, or at least try to.

But Justin has reached a stage of no return. First BJ, and now Tezca... there's absolutely no way Justin can be forgiven for his sins.

With Tezca dead, the Shibusen has lost their only medium to find Asura.




Argh, damnit, this just makes me want to find about his true identity even more!


----------



## Mastic (May 14, 2011)

Koori said:


> Woa, woa, I just finished reading the translation, and...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Tezca_ really _dead after an epic showing...


----------



## Soul (May 14, 2011)

Bullshit


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 14, 2011)

Meh. Can't really say I care. What exactly was the point of Tezca other than being some weird guy in a bear suit who somehow had a boner for Justin?


----------



## Soul (May 15, 2011)

You need another point?
Hell.


----------



## Koori (May 15, 2011)

This is indeed a plottwist. Now their only way to find Asura is through Maka, but her advanced soul perception still is far from fully evolved.


----------



## Agmaster (May 15, 2011)

This is such shit.  That monkey better rape that guy.


----------



## Koori (May 15, 2011)

Blinky said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Tezca taking on Justin already ? Bye bye Tezca.



100% right on the mark, Blinky.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Now I get why the monkey was left behind. Through the smell he'll find Tezca's head and take it back to the Shibusen.


----------



## Furious George (May 16, 2011)

When is the scan coming out?


----------



## Blinky (May 16, 2011)

Koori said:


> 100% right on the mark, Blinky.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I wish I wasn't right about that. Seems like a waste of a character.


----------



## Koori (May 16, 2011)

Blinky said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I wasn't right about that. Seems like a waste of a character.



Not really,


*Spoiler*: __ 



had Tezca survived, he would have ended up finding the Kishin. BJ and Tezca were killed by Justin for the same reason: to not let them find find Asura's whereabouts. 

And now only Maka can accomplish the job.


----------



## spesh (May 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm just going to pretend it's another illusion 
Justin's rant about shitty piggies was awesome though.


----------



## Egotism (May 16, 2011)

I wanna see Noah!!


----------



## That Scarf Guy (May 16, 2011)

Just read NOT 5 I have to say I quite like Clay and Akane

btw is there a translation of 86 yet?


----------



## Sesha (May 16, 2011)

Koori said:


> Not really,
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Except there's no reason to keep Asura hidden for much longer. He's a coward so there's nothing stopping him from hightailing from the Shibusen crew anyway. And what's Justin going to do, sit there sucking his thumb until Asura decides to move out of hiding? 
The way things are now, an interesting character was just ganked to stall the series from it's inevitable conclusion. I don't see the point in  introducing him if he was only going to be killed off. At any rate, there's still enough ambiguity for Tezca to still be alive, and I'm willing to give Ohkubo the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Koori (May 16, 2011)

Ok, after rereading the whole fight...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tezca is dead, my ass! Just take a look at what happened when he got cut in half and when the many copies of himself got dismembered.


----------



## Fran (May 16, 2011)

Having to re-read the whole series to catch up on the latest few chapters. All that Blair fanservice 


Eruka Frog is the best


----------



## Sesha (May 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tezca lives

BERIEVE


----------



## Koori (May 17, 2011)

Finally a clear translation of the raw:

here: his reactions are no worse


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yup, there's no doubt now, Tezca is dead, this time for sure.

He was holding back from the very beggining, almost the entire chapter was spent in Tezca trying to convince Justin to go back to the Shibusen, but his strugles served for nothing and Justin confirmed what we all thought: he's pass the point of redemption.

This adds another interesting plottwist. With Tezca dead, Shibusen lost all hope to find Asura. Furthermore, according with Justin, the great old one of terror is still recovering. First it was BJ, and now Tezca.

Everything is all up to Maka now. But I'm afraid that by the time her advanced soul perception ability fully evolves, Asura will have recovered all his power.


----------



## Fran (May 17, 2011)

Kirik should just stay genderswapped forever.


----------



## spesh (May 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And that was some bad political commentary at the beginning!


----------



## Aldric (May 17, 2011)

Tezca is immortal you heathens

I hope there's a point to this fight and the couple last chapters but I'm not holding my breath

Just go back to drawing Crona's creepy ass faces already Ohkubo that's all you're good for


----------



## Megaharrison (May 17, 2011)

These last few chapters have been like an Empire Strikes Back. Noah lives, Chrona fucks shit up, and now Justin does this.


----------



## Koori (May 17, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Tezca is immortal you heathens
> 
> I hope there's a point to this fight and the couple last chapters but I'm not holding my breath
> 
> Just go back to drawing Crona's creepy ass faces already Ohkubo that's all you're good for



Of course there's a point, but it's not like you can build up a big arc with just four chapters, right Aldric? I trust the author, there hasn't been a single development in SE that felt fillerish, which is why is one of the best running manga and also is in my top 10 indispensable.

Besides, take a look at the following scenario:

Medusa and Crona: currently in Ucraine
Justin: In Ucraine, wants to kill Crona
Maka, Soul, Stein and co: heading there too
Kid, Liz, Patty: travelling back to Lost Island, want to find clues about the Kishin as well as more info about Eibon

Tell me if this isn't hype


----------



## very bored (May 17, 2011)

spesh said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And that was some bad political commentary at the beginning!



Conclusion:

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Kishin is in Pakistan?


----------



## Aldric (May 17, 2011)

Koori said:


> Of course there's a point, but it's not like you can build up a big arc with just four chapters, right Aldric? I trust the author, there hasn't been a single development in SE that felt fillerish



Except the entire last arc you mean

And yeah that Bagdad thing was cringeworthy

Next chapter DO U THINK IT WAS FAIR FOR SHIBUSEN TO STEAL THE SOUL OF "PIN LARDEN"????


----------



## Blinky (May 17, 2011)

Political commentary in my manga about soul eating teenagers ?


----------



## Koori (May 17, 2011)

It's just a reference, guys. Hell, I'm even surprised you didn't comment about the Chernobyl reference in Ucraine 



Aldric said:


> Except the entire last arc you mean



Wait, wait, I know it wasn't the best arc, but... was it really that bad? I mean, it had some important developments that are bound to be further developed in the future, and I liked how the logic was kept and Soul & Maka were overpowered by Giriko because of their inability to fight by themselves instead of relying in each other. I also liked the development for the Thompson sisters as well as the wrapping up of the arc.


----------



## Blinky (May 17, 2011)

You're acting like we're making a big deal about it. While we're only commenting on it.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 17, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Political commentary in my manga about soul eating teenagers ?


The souls represent the taxpayers and the meisters represent the Republican party, Shibusen is congress while the witches are liberals. Soul Eater is DEEP


----------



## Koori (May 17, 2011)

Blinky said:


> You're acting like we're making a big deal about it. While we're only commenting on it.



My apologies. Recently I made the mistake of checking "that" blogger, and some of her "fans" were surely making a big deal. But it doesn't surprise me anymore. During that chapter where the population of an entire town from Africa went insane, some called the author "racist" because of that. Sorry, I won't check that blog again.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 17, 2011)

Koori said:


> Wait, wait, I know it wasn't the best arc, but... was it really that bad? I mean, it had some important developments that are bound to be further developed in the future


That's the problem, it made the whole arc feel...arbitrary in the long run, nothing came from it but more questions and generally a joke of a villain to top it off, I'm sure it'll pay off later when the story gets to that point but for now it was a pretty weak arc 


Koori said:


> and I liked how the *logic* was kept and Soul & Maka were overpowered by Giriko because of their inability to fight by themselves instead of relying in each other.


There was nothing logical about that fight, all logic was thrown out the window when Giriko came back as a women and lost because she lost her temper and exploded. Ohkubo also isn't doing a good job of setting up Maka and Soul as being strong despite how many characters say it


Koori said:


> My apologies. Recently I made the mistake of checking "that" blogger, and some of her "fans" were surely making a big deal. But it doesn't surprise me anymore. During that chapter where the population of an entire town from Africa went insane, some called the author *"racist"* because of that. Sorry, I won't check that blog again.


Which is ironic because Ohkubo conceived Kilik on the notion that there aren't enough black characters in anime/manga and wanted to change that, besides the whole thing seems more like a rip on Resident Evil 5 if anything. The only thing that could be considered racist in Soul Eater is Enrique's joke to Tezca but it's made moot by the fact that it's a monkey saying it.


----------



## Koori (May 17, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Ohkubo also isn't doing a good job of setting up Maka and Soul as being strong despite how many characters say it



They are stated strong... when they fight together. Fighting alone however... 

You all saw it, how Maka couldn't even handle a mop or how Giriko beat the crap out of Soul easily. They can't win a fight by themselves...

I agree with the rest of what you say, except Noah in the end was just a greedy peon created by the true mastermind, which turned out to be an interesting plottwist.


----------



## Arkeus (May 18, 2011)

Maka is incredibly strong, as is soul- their powers are more esoteric than direct though, which means other characters can appear flashier.

I do think together their ability is on the same level as the blakstar/tusbaki duo or Kid.


----------



## Soul (May 18, 2011)

They are not on Black Star/Tsubaki level, combat-wise.

Maka is more like a support fighter, with her sensing abilities, but she can defend herself pretty well in CQC.


----------



## Arkeus (May 18, 2011)

Soul said:


> They are not on Black Star/Tsubaki level, combat-wise.
> 
> Maka is more like a support fighter, with her sensing abilities, but she can defend herself pretty well in CQC.



they are superior in some aspects, inferior in others.

Note that i talked about 'ability'. Combat-wise, Black Star/Tsubaki are better at the purely direct aspect, while maka is better at the more indrect ones.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2011)

Chapter out


also my fucking god the english, I mean it's not a sin to go over the script to see it makes sense or not


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Hm, I don't see how he could have survived that.


----------



## Blinky (May 18, 2011)

out where            .


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Blinky said:


> out where            .



Serious Harribel made Hitsugaya use his Bankai


----------



## Fran (May 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _RIP_ 



 Tezca
you went out like a fucking boss


----------



## Blinky (May 18, 2011)

le sigh.......


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2011)

No seriously

how can anyone read that chapter and go

"oh yeah this is totalyl ready for release"

I don't like to complain, but basic ability to be read is not too much to ask


----------



## Blinky (May 18, 2011)

It wasn't actually that hard to understand. I've seen much worse.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2011)

Oh no, I perfectly understood it, but it was annoying as hell


----------



## Fran (May 18, 2011)

You get the basic gist of it, and beyond that, it was mostly action anyway.

'safe thx chouji' comes to mind


----------



## Legend (May 18, 2011)

i want moar black star


----------



## Blinky (May 18, 2011)

Armpits said:


> You get the basic gist of it, and beyond that, it was mostly action anyway.
> 
> 'safe thx chouji' comes to mind



YOU GO I WILL STAY TO SETTLE THAT. Now that scan was pretty funny.


----------



## Fran (May 18, 2011)

Legend said:


> i want moar black star


----------



## Sesha (May 18, 2011)

The translators should get a monkey friend to help them write proper English.


----------



## Blinky (May 18, 2011)

Second best thing about that arc ^ 

Number uno was Excalibur.


----------



## Cooli (May 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Who wants to bet Tezca isn't really dead?


----------



## Furious George (May 18, 2011)

Cooli said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants to bet Tezca isn't really dead?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm wondering that myself. Don't see how he could have survived though....


----------



## Cooli (May 18, 2011)

Same way as last time?


----------



## Furious George (May 18, 2011)

That'd be kind of lame, don't you think?


----------



## Cooli (May 18, 2011)

Maybe, but it's better than him faking once only to really die right after


----------



## MdB (May 18, 2011)

That translation is borderline incomprehensible.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 18, 2011)

The translation made me click out.


----------



## Sesha (May 18, 2011)

There's a Ralph Wiggum joke here somewhere.


----------



## Tangible (May 18, 2011)

Waste of a Deathscythe and the meister


----------



## Sesha (May 18, 2011)

Why does Ohkubo hate the Death Scythes?

When the last two Death Scythes and their meisters show up I expect them to mutter a feeble "hey guys, what's u-!", whereupon they're instantly wiped out by Asura.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (May 18, 2011)

This wouldn't be the first time that the author kills off a quirky and interesting character despite they had a very short screentime. Remember Mosquito?

Not to mention that we don't see Free for decades.

In the other hand, however, 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I am still in the side that Tezca faked his death.






Blinky said:


> Second best thing about that arc ^



Agreed. Girl Black Star is better than normal Black Star in anytime.


----------



## Koori (May 18, 2011)

Scarecrow Red said:


> This wouldn't be the first time that the author kills off a quirky and interesting character despite they had a very short screentime. Remember Mosquito?
> 
> Not to mention that we don't see Free for decades.
> 
> ...



Mosquito had a lot of screentime before dying. How about... BJ?


----------



## Sesha (May 18, 2011)

BJ had a bullseye painted on his face from day 1.



Scarecrow Red said:


> This wouldn't be the first time that the author kills off a quirky and interesting character despite they had a very short screentime. Remember Mosquito?
> 
> Not to mention that we don't see Free for decades.
> 
> ...



I'm still bitter about Mosquito, especially since Ohkubo kept Giriko around. As for Free, I'm vainly hoping he follows when Medusa becomes important again, whenever that it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Agreed on Tezca. There's enough to suggest this is another ruse.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (May 19, 2011)

Mosquito was one of the best kills ever.  How many authors really have the balls to just kill that sort of character in an instant?  Never knowing his maximum just made it all the sweeter.

And I'm glad people are taking Tezca's latest decapitation with a grain of salt.  Some of us anyway.  My goodness that showing with the solar beam was pretty epic though.  I hope 4 months from now it just HITS something.



Another excellent chapter.


----------



## Soul (May 19, 2011)

Justin actually confirmed Tezca's death? Shit.
Even so, I am not sure that he actually died. The son of a bitch is too resourceful.

I liked this chapter, although it was too short.



Egotism said:


> Base Halle...SMASH!!



Thanks for the link :33


----------



## spesh (May 19, 2011)

So does this make Shinigami-sama Dubya? This may explain everything 

And holy shit Justin nightmare fuel.


----------



## joeshabadoo (May 20, 2011)

So Tezca faked his own death just so he could die immediately after?

Doesn't make sense.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (May 20, 2011)

No, it doesn't.  And I would contend that after multiple punkings, Tezca has punked Justin yet again.  Were it a more intuitive DS I'd be a bit more worried but I don't see how Justin is especially qualified to confirm that kind of kill.


----------



## Soul (May 20, 2011)

Well, that's true.


----------



## Blinky (May 20, 2011)

Apparently there's always problems with the raws or something. 

Anyway I read the better scan earlier. Justin is fucking insane PIGS DEATH-PIGS FUCKING PIGS.


----------



## Koori (May 21, 2011)

There's some very important plot points in that fight:

-Friendship is very important for keeping one's sanity. Tezca could have killed Justin as the chapter states, but his purpose was another.

-Justin is beyond help. At this point it's safe to say that he has no salvation.

Also, the way Tezca was "killed" kinda reminded me of BJ.

Given the circumstances, a flashback about how Justin began his pilgrimage to the wrong path is obligatory.

And if Tezca is really dead, it will be interesting to find who is hiding behind that mask.

Of course, I won't hate if he's actually alive.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (May 25, 2011)

Justin. "You don't have a monkey friend, so you wouldn't understand!"and Justin going insane were golden. I thought Tezca was normal at the beginning of his dialogue but this is Soul Eater, after all.

Was Enrique killed? I can't remember for sure. I was hoping he'd track down Tezca so they can find the Kishin's location, but that seems unlikely.



Koori said:


> There's some very important plot points in that fight:
> 
> -Friendship is very important for keeping one's sanity. *Tezca could have killed Justin as the chapter states*, but his purpose was another.
> 
> ...



Agreed with your points, but can you elaborate on the bolded? It seemed like Tezca just missed Solar Ray on purpose.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (May 26, 2011)

^That's exactly what he was saying.
Tezca could have killed Justin but didn't, instead he decided to miss.
Had the beam connected even if it hadn't destroyed Justin instantly the outcome of the fight certainly would have been decided at that point.


----------



## gex407 (Jun 8, 2011)

They really should have continued this anime. Its so good. Naruto got boring after like 70-80 eps and One Piece is Junk to me. 

And if they needed romance, i would have went with Maka+Soul.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 8, 2011)

Well the problem was that the anime was outpacing the manga and so Bones went with the somewhat poor choice to create a filler ending instead of taking a hiatus until more was available.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jun 9, 2011)

That raw looked pretty awesome.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 9, 2011)

filesize is too big


----------



## Koori (Jun 9, 2011)

Read it online then.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks interesting for sure


----------



## Aldric (Jun 9, 2011)

Alright I splooged

Can't wait for the translation


----------



## Mastic (Jun 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



From the jump of this chapter, I knew it was gonna turn out like that. Damn we all knew Crona was badass but fuck. 

I wonder if Medusa is forreal dead this time.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 9, 2011)

Now that looked really cool. Can't wait for the translation.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 9, 2011)

That was fucking disturbingly grim

That's how you do darkness right Kishimoto you inept fruitcake


----------



## santanico (Jun 9, 2011)

Damn. Hope it's translated soon.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh shit.
...damn.


----------



## very bored (Jun 9, 2011)

Epic chapter 


Mastic said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



I think she's dead.  Chrona had the biggest claim and Medusa's death would allow Chrona to either join Shibusen, or go on a rampage


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 9, 2011)

Well...that was disturbing


----------



## Blinky (Jun 10, 2011)

What the fuck ? That was really really good.


----------



## Moon (Jun 10, 2011)

Holy shit that was great

A chapter hasn't gotten to me that good in ages.

Edit: Is that a bust I see on Chrona in that third to last page? 
2nd Edit: Spoiler chick's summary is up at .


----------



## Koori (Jun 10, 2011)

No, thanks, don't want to read the annoying ramblings of a certain autistic girl and her crowd of brainwashed idiots.


----------



## Moon (Jun 10, 2011)

Koori said:


> No, thanks, don't want to read the annoying ramblings of a certain autistic girl and her crowd of brainwashed idiots.



Fascinating. Why post. I'd personally rather read the "excited" summary than some of the crap translations I see around. Not to mention how much faster it comes out.

On a different note, 

*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm fairly surprised we see Medusa going down before the 3rd gorgon sister is introduced, though it may be her death that brings the attention to that 3rd one.

Have a weird mix of villains and no real main villain for the main trio now with Medusa dead. Black Star is especially out of the story, what plot does he even have going at this point? I guess Maka will continue to hunt Chrona and Kidd will continue his relatively vague hunt for the Old Ones. No clue who goes after Justin now though, no one really alive who has a strong story link to him, certainly none of the main trio.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 10, 2011)

Moon said:


> Holy shit that was great
> 
> A chapter hasn't gotten to me that good in ages.
> 
> ...



There's plenty of panels in the chapter showing Crona's as flat chested as ever

Incredible chapter anyway

Amazing art, amazing dialogue


----------



## Koori (Jun 10, 2011)

Moon said:


> Fascinating. Why post. I'd personally rather read the "excited" summary than some of the crap translations I see around. Not to mention how much faster it comes out.



Sorry, I didn't want it to sound rude, but it was necessary, coz that chick acts as if she was the paradigm of truth, and never wants to admit when she's wrong, though her fans are way more annoying because of their lack of reading comprension.



> On a different note,
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





Which pretty much means that the 3rd gorgon sister is as or way more important than Medusa in the plot.






> Black Star is especially out of the story, what plot does he even have going at this point?



Hmm... make Tsubaki death scythe? Become stronger enough for when Angela goes on rampage?


----------



## Soul (Jun 10, 2011)

Ohhhhh shit.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess the 3rd sister will fill the role of the schemer. I hope she's does it as well as medusa


----------



## Koori (Jun 10, 2011)

Blinky said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the 3rd sister will fill the role of the schemer. I hope she's does it as well as medusa



Was she stated the youngest in a previous chapter? I remember Arachne was stated the eldest, but I'm doubting if the third was stated the youngest of them.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 10, 2011)

Nah I don't think it was said at all.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I honestly would be surprised if Medusa was gone for good

It's an amazing and fitting end for her, but it seems weird that she would just sacrifice herself like that just for the sake of turning Crona into a Kishin

I'd have thought she'd want to see her creation wreck havoc, given how she always seemed to be some sort of "evil scientist" villain who did things out of curiosity and to see how her actions could disturb the order of the world

Also that last panel of her parallels her looks when Stein and Spirit "killed" her, so maybe she's going to come back by possessing the third Gorgon's sister body like she did with Arachne


----------



## Koori (Jun 10, 2011)

Aldric said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that would be repeating a same development twice, and good written mangas aren't know for repeating things so often, and less if it's through the same process. So I prefer she stays dead, not only because it's a fitting end as you said, but also because this opens an extensive range of possibilities, and gives the 3rd gorgon sister a much important and greater role than just being another vessel.

Even though the story has no main villians now, we have a bunch of interesting ones, each one with different qualities and motivations: Crona, Justin, Noah and the Index, Asura...


----------



## Aldric (Jun 10, 2011)

Crona's definitely the best candidate for final villain

He's the character the readership is the most familiar and "connected" with and his development seems to indicate he could replace Asura


----------



## Blinky (Jun 10, 2011)

I guess it's a possibilty but honestly I can't see anyone other than Asura being final villain.


----------



## Koori (Jun 10, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Crona's definitely the best candidate for final villain
> 
> He's the character the readership is the most familiar and "connected" with and his development seems to indicate he could replace Asura



You have a point, since Asura is the Great Old One of Terror and the current Kishin, while Crona is the future Kishin and she fears and instills fear like him.



Blinky said:


> I guess it's a possibilty but honestly I can't see anyone other than Asura being final villain.



How about the final result of whatever the Index and Noah are scheming?


----------



## Blinky (Jun 10, 2011)

What they're scheming may even relate to Asura. 

I suppose I think Asura will be because he's more connected to the history of Soul Eater what with being a Great Old One.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2011)

I wouldn't like Crona as final villain. She seems just to be manipulated by Medusa all the time. If Maka could bring her back somehow, he could probably be a good asset to the good guys


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2011)

I have always seen Kishin as the major bad guy in the series to be defeated


----------



## Aldric (Jun 10, 2011)

Crona isn't as interesting as a good guy

His power is also almost entirely based on madness so I highly doubt he'd be of much help once "converted"


----------



## Koori (Jun 10, 2011)

Crona and Justin already crossed the line, there's no turning back for them.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Crona isn't as interesting as a good guy
> 
> His power is also almost entirely based on madness so I highly doubt he'd be of much help once "converted"



TBF both Black* Star and Death the kid use insanity as a powerup, so that isn't much of a problem.

I don't want Crona to be the final villain because she isn't really mallicious, nor an "incorrect" ideal, just extremely messed up by Medusa. You can't really dislike her considering a lot of it isn't her fault. While there's nothing wrong with a villain that isn't mallicious there's no real ideal the good guys would oppose against her. It would just be save Crona with no real meaning outside that she's a friend.

I'm not even sure she even had much choice, in how she became the way she did, and what crap she does would mostly be attributed to what Medusa did than she did.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Jun 10, 2011)

Aldric said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




A couple of characters that looked that they would stay for long were offed very soon.

Honestly I wouldn't be so surprised if that was the end of Medusa.




On an another note, scans are finally up: around


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, either my blood is black or that was the best chapter so far. Period. 



Judge Fudge said:


> Edit: Please don't tell me they're idiots who think Medusa is dead



It would be awesome if it turned out she was.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 10, 2011)

SE Not! spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Third gorgon sister introduced

Name Shaula

Scorpion witch


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 10, 2011)

It certainly was the best chapter of Soul Eater in a LONG time, I don't think I've praised a chapter this much since BlackStar VS. Mifune Round 3.



Furious George said:


> It would be awesome if it turned out she was.


Eh, it would be sort of a waste IMHO since we never got to see the extent of her abilities since fusing with Arachne, the death is beautifully fitting and ironic at the same time though


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 10, 2011)

Maybe actually she is dead, i mean dying to complete Chrona


----------



## Soul (Jun 10, 2011)

That was sick.

Excellent chapter.


----------



## Koori (Jun 10, 2011)

Aldric said:


> SE Not! spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Holy S**t, now I want her to appear already even more.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 10, 2011)

Aldric said:


> SE Not! spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


A chapter of Soul Eater Not! that I'm excited to read? Ohkubo is on a roll this month


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2011)

I made a SE Not! Thread, I recall. I should probably post in it one of these days.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> It certainly was the best chapter of Soul Eater in a LONG time, I don't think I've praised a chapter this much since BlackStar VS. Mifune Round 3.
> 
> 
> Eh, it would be sort of a waste IMHO since we never got to see the extent of her abilities since fusing with Arachne, the death is beautifully fitting and ironic at the same time though



The thing is it actually doesn't make much sense if she died unless she planned to die all along. Since this development was almost certainly according to her plan since she knew that, Crona would need to betray her in order to complete the black blood.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I expected her to be a Scorpion witch. But I guess everyone did.


----------



## Koori (Jun 10, 2011)

Btw, apparently "Soul Eater" could not be his real name. It appears that you can choose your own name when you enter Shibusen. This would give a lot of depth to his relationship with his family and, particularly, his brother.

And same goes for the one who calls himself "Black*Star".


----------



## Aldric (Jun 10, 2011)

We knew that for a while 

His real name is Evans


----------



## Koori (Jun 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The 3rd gorgon sister looks very young, maybe she really is the youngest, I mean, she's dressed in a school-like uniform.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 10, 2011)

Also Ohkubo has stated that there's another meaning to "Soul Eater" other than being the titular character's name and his appetite for eating souls


----------



## Koori (Jun 10, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Also Ohkubo has stated that there's another meaning to "Soul Eater" other than being the titular character's name and his appetite for eating souls



Yup, he said the tittle keeps secrets related to the final villian of the story.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 10, 2011)

That chick has the best hair ever


----------



## Koori (Jun 10, 2011)

Aldric said:


> That chick has the best hair ever



I'm still trying to figure what color is.


----------



## Moon (Jun 10, 2011)

Aldric said:


> SE Not! spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




I'd never have guessed that the 3rd sister would be in Not. I was very close to believing Ohkubo had simply forgotten about her. 




Where's that raw?


----------



## Spike31589 (Jun 10, 2011)

Fate / Zero manga

wow


----------



## Aldric (Jun 10, 2011)

This chapter is right up there with Togashi's delirious HxH chapter about the Chimera Ant King feeding on his subordinates to get back to full health after getting nuked as the most disturbing thing I've ever read in a mainstream shonen


----------



## Blinky (Jun 10, 2011)

That HxH chapter was the fucking weirdest shit.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah it was the kind of dream you make when you have the flu and a lot of fever

When you wake up you go "wtf was that"

That was the HxH chapter

But on the other hand it had an undeliberatly funny aspect that is completely lacking in this chapter of SE


----------



## spaZ (Jun 10, 2011)

That scan was painful to read.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 10, 2011)

They even forgot a couple of pages

Clods


----------



## Blinky (Jun 10, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Yeah it was the kind of dream you make when you have the flu and a lot of fever
> 
> When you wake up you go "wtf was that"
> 
> ...



Well I'm not sure if it was undeliberate. I mean he MUST have known how all that looked and how people would react 

Well considering the tone of this chapter if there was any humour it would have been counterproductive imo


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 10, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Yeah it was the kind of dream you make when you have the flu and a lot of fever
> 
> When you wake up you go "wtf was that"
> 
> ...



I don't see that as a bad thing. This chapter was weird and disturbing for a reason, seeing the ants orgasm for no apparant reason was like a fucked up trip. Pointless and disturbing, while also funny.


----------



## Koori (Jun 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



More info about Shaula. She's confirmed as the youngest of the three gorgon sisters, and more importantly, from the very beggining she's already depicted as someone who likes to pull the strings and scheme, has great scientific knowledge and ardor, and wills to surpass her sisters.




I like it.


----------



## Danchou (Jun 10, 2011)

Great chapter. The mangaka really knows how to make a scene thoroughly disturbing.


----------



## Cooli (Jun 10, 2011)

I was about to get all teary eyed, but then I saw the next page 

I doubt she really died though. She probably used some kind of illusion to make Crona succumb to the madness


----------



## Koori (Jun 10, 2011)

Medusa using illusions, since when?


----------



## Inimicus (Jun 10, 2011)

Crazy chapter. I really enjoyed the artwork in this chapter as disturbing as it is. This was a great ending for Medusa so I hope that she is actually dead and not pulling a Tezca.


----------



## Koori (Jun 10, 2011)

Medusa should be dead this time, because...

Ragnarok -> eats her soul = Medusa dead and gone.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 10, 2011)

Loved this chapter so I wonder what we'll go to next maybe some Eibon story time.


----------



## Cooli (Jun 10, 2011)

Do you really think she'd let herself die without seeing the full extent of the fruits of her labor? And wasn't Arachne's power illusion or something? Maybe she got that ability when she took her body.

And it didn't show Ragnarok eating her soul, did it?


----------



## Koori (Jun 10, 2011)

Meh, I want her to stay dead. Seriously, that was the most fitting end for a villian I've ever seen, and with a lot of meaning.


----------



## Cooli (Jun 10, 2011)

It would be fitting, but it kills the hopes and dreams of everyone who wants Maka to do it


----------



## Mastic (Jun 10, 2011)

Koori said:


> Medusa using illusions, since when?



Well she doesdid have possession of Arachne's body.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2011)

Koori said:


> Meh, I want her to stay dead. Seriously, that was the most fitting end for a villian I've ever seen, and with a lot of meaning.



This is my take too. 

I think people are questioning "the point" (that is, of going through all that trouble with the black blood just to be killed over it) a little too much with Medusa. She was intelligent but she was clearly crazy and beside herself with a twisted mission. Don't try to attach too much logic behind her. 

And while I won't say its not possible for her to come back, I really hope she doesn't. She was enough like Orochimaru without adding "I still alive troll'd" to her resume.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2011)

I read the chapter, and it makes me think that Crona will be eventually redeemed. It was specifically laid out for the viewer that it was never her fault. That makes her a tragic figure


----------



## Bakayarow (Jun 10, 2011)

"I'm the man who will surpass god!" The show shouldve focused on Black Star, the best ninja ever. The anime hada such a generic ending.


----------



## Tangible (Jun 10, 2011)

Beautiful chapter.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 10, 2011)

The MRI version is out if you want a better scan.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 10, 2011)

This chapter was so fucking delicious.
Medusa should be dead I like it like this.
She's so obsessed with her work that even when Crona is killing her she can't help but be infatuated by her work improving before her eyes.

One so obsessed with their research it killing them only makes them love it more.
Keep her dead.
Keep Crona insane, cus this bitch is obviously final fucking villian.
She going's going to consume all Souls in madness, Soul Eater.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 10, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Keep Crona insane, cus this bitch is obviously final fucking villian.
> *She going's going to consume all Souls in madness, Soul Eater.*



Holy shit


----------



## Soul (Jun 10, 2011)

Medusa will become one of my favorite characters if she actually died.


----------



## Succubus (Jun 11, 2011)

medusa will take crona's body like oro..  thats what snakes do


----------



## Arishem (Jun 11, 2011)

There is no clearer sign of insanity than the willingness to die for a cause. Well played, Medusa.


----------



## spesh (Jun 11, 2011)

Holy shit. That was amazing. Ohkubo does disturbing so well.

And Medusa is such a fantastic villain.

Edit: Just read Not!, the plot thickens


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 11, 2011)

ah fuckin.... i gotta actually read not?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 11, 2011)

what. the. fuck.


i have never been this disturbed over a manga...


brilliant chapter. 

No redemption hope for Chrona, then?


----------



## Aldric (Jun 11, 2011)

Well he just kinda slaughtered thousands, maybe millions of people and it's probably just the start

Then again Vegeta got redeemed so why not Crona


----------



## Moon (Jun 11, 2011)

Wonder if a witch's soul does anything for Ragnarok. Heaven knows Chrona needs yet another power up. I'd be quite happy if the plot was centered on Chrona right now rather than with all the random villains like Index, New-Noah, Great Old Ones perhaps, and Justin. When Chrona is this batshit insane and powerful (s)he really deserves the entire focus of the series.


----------



## Koori (Jun 11, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Well he just kinda slaughtered thousands, maybe millions of people and it's probably just the start
> 
> Then again Vegeta got redeemed so why not Crona



But there're no Dragon Balls in Soul Eater


----------



## Unknown (Jun 11, 2011)

Moon said:


> Wonder if a witch's soul does anything for Ragnarok. Heaven knows Chrona needs yet another power up. I'd be quite happy if the plot was centered on Chrona right now rather than with all the random villains like Index, New-Noah, Great Old Ones perhaps, and Justin. When Chrona is this batshit insane and powerful (s)he really deserves the entire focus of the series.



Isn't Crona the son/daugther of a with already? (S)he probably already has magic power in his/her own.

Has anyone notice that as a child (s)he had vector arrows in her/his eyes:
Stabs are rather small wounds lol
The last panel of the page.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 11, 2011)

No, Crona isn't a witch and doesn't have witch powers

When Medusa brought him to the council of witches he was considered as an outsider by Eruka


----------



## Mastic (Jun 11, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> ah fuckin.... i gotta actually read not?



I feel your pain brah.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 11, 2011)

Don't be hatin on Not!

It's moeeeee

Uguguguguuu


----------



## Blinky (Jun 11, 2011)

Not! is actually pretty interesting when it comes to the bits of info about the world of SE. Other than that it's garbage.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jun 11, 2011)

So now that it doesn't have a handler anymore, will it rampage?


----------



## Aldric (Jun 11, 2011)

Well obviously

He's not going to sheepishly come back to shibusen saying "hey guys sup lol I just commited mass murder but I'm all better now"


----------



## Koori (Jun 11, 2011)

No redeeming point for Crona, she just has killed so many people already, and worse, it's just the beggining.


----------



## Cooli (Jun 11, 2011)

How many chapters are in Not! so far?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 11, 2011)

Like 6, 7 chs I think? SE was interesting, though this makes me wonder if Chrona is confirmed to be a dude, I doubt it but hey...ChronaXMaka XD~~.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 11, 2011)

wow not has a plot. goofiness aside. seems one of starclans is trying to move up in the world. 

awaiting jealous creepy friends.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 11, 2011)

If you waste this chapter with another discussion about Crona's gender I will hunt you down

And I will find you

And a moonless night while you're about to go to bed... You'll get a piece of food stuck between your teeth and won't be able to remove it because I will have stolen your toothpaste and dental floss and it will rot during the night and you'll get a cavity and bad breath and no one will want to date you not like it'd have made a difference anyway wait this whole scenario is completely pointless nevermind


----------



## Fran (Jun 11, 2011)

Aldric said:


> If you waste this chapter with another discussion about Crona's gender I will hunt you down



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just read all of NOT! Is it a bad thing that I like it?


----------



## Aldric (Jun 11, 2011)

Armpits said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH



Except you

With an username like that you probably reek too much for me to even come close enough to steal your toothpaste


----------



## Fran (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm going to change it. Just because you said that.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 11, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Just read all of NOT! Is it a bad thing that I like it?



If you like it, why should you worry what others think?

My personal opinion is that it's as bad as watching all those MTV shows like my super sweet 16, the total-bullshit girl drama stuff

"Oh nooo I like prettyeyes-senpai, but lesbo-chan likes me too, what to do what to do?!"

I'm like constantly facepalming while reading that garbage, I'm not saying I only like over the top manly stuff or anything, from time to time I like good written love stories or whatever, but this stuff is just going to the max for retarted non-drama.

Same reason why I couldn't tolerate Negima anymore even though I made it to the tournament-arc thing, I was just getting sick of the girls and their nonsense drama's, it's already irritating me irl on certain occasions, so why go through that stuff reading it in a fictional setting when it's supposed to take your mind of stuff like that?


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice to see the author finally has its game back. Medusa has always been one of my top 10 favorite manga villains and this chapter only redeems it. Pretty twisted for a Shonen, and unlike nearly all of HxH's "disturbing moments" there was actually a well-written emotional investment behind it.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 11, 2011)

Zorokiller said:


> Same reason why I couldn't tolerate Negima anymore even though I made it to the tournament-arc thing, I was just getting sick of the girls and their nonsense drama's, it's already irritating me irl on certain occasions, so why go through that stuff reading it in a fictional setting when it's supposed to take your mind of stuff like that?



It's a Moe manga

What the hell kind of world do you live in if you can draw a comparison between it and the goofy antics of three moeblobs


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 11, 2011)

Aldric said:


> It's a Moe manga
> 
> What the hell kind of world do you live in if you can draw a comparison between it and the goofy antics of three moeblobs



It was just the comparison of a overall woman-themed cast.

I think because I was traumatized by my first encounters with anime on some exclusive payed channel I used to have which showed a anime movie once in a week, first off I was overwhelmed of confusion from the awesomness that is Fooly Cooly, the week after that full of hope I was before the tv and what do I get, Alien Nine.

If you have seen it, you might understand me, or maybe you thought it was awesome but the confusion took it's all time high for me...It didn't help I invited my cousin and two girls over that same night and watched with them everyone was like

"Why are they crying now?"
"Apparantly because the alien thing sucks on her head, but they all have it so it isn't totally clear why she is the only one crying..."
"Because she doesn't want the alien."
"But everyone is cool with it."
"It's a japanese thing."

And thus ever since I threw it on the pile, random japanese girl drama which I probably will never get.

Good, now that was my lifestory concerning this subject.
Just a short notice, this chapter of Soul Eater was awesome, I just wished Soul Eater Not could double that awesomeness once.


----------



## Egotism (Jun 12, 2011)

Was I just mind fucked? I felt like it when I read this chapter


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jun 12, 2011)

If Crona is the final villain, the last boss, the bad guy (lulz) that dies in the end to finish the whole story off.........it will be absolutely heart-wrenching on an unfathomable scale, won't it.  Really that would reflect back on Kishin too, as people will wonder if he got the same start as Crona did more or less.



Really though this chapter leaves a glimmer of hope beyond awesomeness, because Crona acknowledged that there is one person out there that genuinely offers unconditional love.  No matter how badly Medusa wanted to make a new GOD of terror, even if Crona said that that tie was broken, ascendancy to the epitome of terror will Never be complete as long as Crona trusts Maka.  If Maka does genuinely love Crona, then the trust will be inviolate, and the new god of terror will be ruined by hope for a better tomorrow.  Testify bitches.  Testify.  Soul Eater knows how to do TnJ right.

All you have to do to entirely unmake the concept of a Kishin is find something, anything which it is able to accept and be vulnerable to without fear or hatred.
Funny how Justin wants to destroy everything the Kishin fears, which would essentially remove the Kishin's life purpose; killing his God by saving it, how ironic.



Also, Not! seemed a bit wild but was a good chapter overall.  That hair is gonna be a massive pain in the butt to draw each time.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jun 13, 2011)

i'm with you typhoon. i enjoy NOT as well. It's a change of pace, and helps fill out the SE universe. Hell, we now have the 3rd gorgon sister. How long ago was it when we were all trying to figure out who she was and what her animal representation would be. good times i say


----------



## Aldric (Jun 14, 2011)

I kinda feel guilty about it given the context of the chapter and how disturbing that scene is, but this panel cracks me up so bad



This kind of goofy/creepy wink and grin after killing thousands of innocent civilians

As if he just played an innocuous little prank


----------



## spesh (Jun 14, 2011)

Crona used harden!

It's super effective!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 14, 2011)

Hm, since the third Gorgon sister was introduced in SE Not! does it mean that she won't take part in the manga?


----------



## Unknown (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a theory. I think that Eibon will be based on Merlin, I think that he was the user of Excalibur. I think that he even lijes Excalibur to the point of creating Index based on Excalibur.

I think that all the 8 old ones will be based on beings like Gods, Demigods, wizards...., that even shinigami started as a human. But that they even were born special, like Eibon being created by wizards and witchs as an avatar of the magic or something...


----------



## Koori (Jun 14, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Hm, since the third Gorgon sister was introduced in SE Not! does it mean that she won't take part in the manga?



Depends on the direction this plot heads. But since Stein named the three gorgon sisters in the original plot, I assume she's already scheming something. Afterall, this spinoff takes place way before the beggining of the original story, a few days, weeks or months, as Sid is still alive and Kim and Jackie aren't even partners yet...


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 14, 2011)

How the hell is she gonna hold up against Index with a pokemon team full of Noah's, nuclear-bomb level blackblood crona and crazy guillotine clown justin? 

While the scared weirdo Asura is also still lose somewhere?

And we have the frog-witch, Free, mouse-witch, and a bunch of other witches as well.

What is Shaula going to bring in with the bland-baddies she carries around, it makes Jack the Ripper from chapter 1 look like main antagonist compared to them.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jun 14, 2011)

If the three sisters are perhaps reflections of the three protagonist groups, then she'll be bringing a hell of a lot of hurt.  They all tinker and experiment, but Medusa was definitely a combat type and Arachne definitely a technical magician type, and balancing that against the War God and Wise God monolithic ideals that leaves Shaula to be a reflection of the Death God monolith.  She may lack what her sisters have but I would bet she's far more powerful, or perhaps the better word would be "severe", than she looks.

Or maybe she's going to be our new trio's ticket to early class advancement.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi I just finished watching the Anime on netflix and I was wondering if that is the end of soul eater or if their is more?


----------



## Legend (Jun 21, 2011)

the anime and the manga split, the plots go in different directions, the manga is ongoing


----------



## spesh (Jun 21, 2011)

Omoi0714 said:


> Hi I just finished watching the Anime on netflix and I was wondering if that is the end of soul eater or if their is more?



If you want to start reading the manga, the last couple of pages of chapter 37 is where it begins to differ from the anime.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 21, 2011)

Holy shit it's been 50 chapters already

I guess they're waiting for the manga to end to make another anime adaptation, but they'll have enough material for two new seasons at least


----------



## spesh (Jun 21, 2011)

I really hope they reboot the anime sometime...

I was thinking about how they would go about hypothetically adapting the latest chapter, and then I remembered how in the anime they changed the bunnies that Chrona kills into little dragon things I think? It just ain't as disturbing!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 21, 2011)

A reboot would be pointless


----------



## spesh (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah, poor choice of words. I don't mean from the start.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jun 21, 2011)

They should probably just pick it up from the battle for Brew, only change it so Maka dosn't learn demon hunter against Mosquito. It was a decent enough adaptation up to that point, even if it did lose some of it's edge after some of the dumbing down.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 22, 2011)

spesh said:


> I really hope they reboot the anime sometime...
> 
> I was thinking about how they would go about hypothetically adapting the latest chapter, and then I remembered how in the anime they changed the bunnies that Chrona kills into little dragon things I think? It just ain't as disturbing!



That surprised me, I could understand the censorship if it was a Shonen Jump anime adaptation targeted at little kids in the morning but wasn't Soul Eater a late night anime or did I make that up

Anyway yeah that makes me wonder if they even could animate something like chapter 87, though I wouldn't be surprised if Japan was ok with a character killing his own mother but violence against pet rabbits??? That's unacceptable!


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jun 22, 2011)

I absolutely will not trust those publishing to an American audience to do it right, ever.

When the manga finally got a publisher and was slated to show up in my bookstore I coulda shit.  Then I finally get ahold of a copy and start reading, and they change the fucking text so that Soul calls Maka a midget instead of flat-chested.
At that point I re-read it to make sure my mind didn't make it up, then slammed the book shut and threw it back on the shelf.  Censorship in general pisses me off but that was senseless and mean-spirited.

The anime got me a bit too.  spesh nailed it; switching out the bunny for a firebreathing dragon you just can't help but stare at this bullshit like some kind of abomination before the eyes of god.  I avoid media representations of Soul Eater other than online scans because I don't want to foam at the mouth with anger, and even shitty scans with broken translation are better quality to me than weak-kneed cop-outs like that.

Even if they did a new cartoon like what FMA did with brotherhood, they'd expect higher circulation and I'd expect them to dumb it down for more general audiences, ruining the damned thing.  I might be less passionately angry if SE wasn't my most lauded manga but it is and I am.

I have Netflix too, but I don't use it for Soul Eater, and I'd generally advise that you not bother with it further nor should anyone else and that you do read the manga from the beginning.  There's a very different spirit about it despite the event correlations.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jun 22, 2011)

Wish they kept this scene in particular as is.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 22, 2011)

^ They would never show something like that.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 1, 2011)

Running a SE mafia game over in Web Comics guys, if anyone here is interested


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 1, 2011)

So is this still shit or did it get better after the kid kidnapping arc?


----------



## Soul (Jul 1, 2011)

Got better, Vino.
Trust me.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jul 2, 2011)

vino, got much better with crona (did you hear they're doing a live action for kenshin also? it's gonna be a good year for kenshin fans)


----------



## Aldric (Jul 2, 2011)

Vino said:


> So is this still shit or did it get better after the kid kidnapping arc?



Last month's chapter was arguably the best one in the entire manga


----------



## santanico (Jul 3, 2011)

Iijyanaika said:


> vino, got much better with crona (did you hear they're doing a live action for kenshin also? it's gonna be a good year for kenshin fans)



live action and reboot (that's still speculation I think).


----------



## Moon (Jul 7, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Last month's chapter was arguably the best one in the entire manga



Right up there with the finale of Black Star vs Mifune


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 7, 2011)

Moon said:


> Right up there with the finale of Black Star vs Mifune



God damn you I thought there were some spoilers, or the chapter was out.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 11, 2011)

Well that was pointless


----------



## Koori (Jul 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



When the whale releases madness, Maka feels its concentration is higher than in the ground.

Looks like we are closer of finally pinpointing the Kishin's location.

And lastly:



> *Chrona
> Was recorded in Shinigami-sama’s list
> And an order to execute
> Was given to us, Spartoi.*



We also pretty much have confirmation that Shinigami is the origin of all madness.


----------



## Zerocartoo (Jul 11, 2011)

*Soul Eater 87b* (Espa?ol)

this sound familiar to you?

this sound familiar to you?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 11, 2011)

File Size: 107.92 MB

Unless this is of the highest quality has a few color pages, and is at least 60 pages long fuck


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 11, 2011)

nice chapter though nothing really happened, dat Black Star "flying"


----------



## Moon (Jul 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kishin is on the moon.

THE MOOOOOOON


Also, that scarf flying was the most badass thing I've seen all week and I'm kinda surprised we're already getting the Chrona execution arc.


----------



## Soul (Jul 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _@Moon_ 



Maybe this is going to be over soon :/


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2011)

is the new chapter available on a site? i dont like dling them anymore


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2011)

107.92 MB lol no way.


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2011)

I want 88


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2011)

Was Excalibur mentioned or something ? He's in one of the speech bubbles


----------



## Koori (Jul 12, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Was Excalibur mentioned or something ? He's in one of the speech bubbles



"Even the idiot understands" :rofl



Soul said:


> Maybe this is going to be over soon :/



Doubtful, there's still so many loose ends to tie up, and so far only Soul has become Death Scythe. It's possible we're not even half plot.

Anyway, if I were to make a prediction...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I say Crona is gonna utterly crush Spartoi


----------



## Aldric (Jul 12, 2011)

There's three major antagonists left and this is a monthly manga, so it has quite a bit of life left in it

Also this is Square Enix's most popular manga now that Full Metal Alchemist ended, so Ohkubo's editors may force him to drag out the plot for a while


----------



## Inimicus (Jul 12, 2011)

Square Enix is going to keep Soul Eater going for as long as possible, it's not going to be ending anytime soon.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 88 seems to be much lighter in tone compared to last month, but I'm glad to see that the focus isn't leaving Crona just yet now that spartoi has been ordered to kill Crona.

I see that Kid is still doing a whole lot of nothing this month as well


----------



## Soul (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad to hear that


----------



## Mastic (Jul 12, 2011)

B*S just keeps getting more pimp with each appearance.


----------



## Soul (Jul 12, 2011)

Mastic said:


> B*S just keeps getting more pimp with each appearance.



So true


----------



## Aldric (Jul 12, 2011)

What did he do except a hundred meters faceplant


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2011)

U jelly?

We all know that having that scarf making him fly is pimp enough to own whatever you have read lately


----------



## Mastic (Jul 12, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> U jelly?
> 
> We all know that having that scarf making him fly is pimp enough to own whatever you have read lately



Exacta.jpg

Having a shadow/scarf able to grant you flight, how is that not pimp.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh you meant Tsubaki was awesome yeah I agree


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Jul 13, 2011)

this instance

English scans are out now dudes.


----------



## Soul (Jul 13, 2011)

Finally


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Jul 13, 2011)

Credit to Aldric for pointing out this first.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 13, 2011)

TLN: that ass!

Thanks for that insightful comment, translator

It only adds to the feeling of professionalism pervading your peerless work


----------



## spaZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Ahhh what have they done to that scan, they like took a joint and added grass to it just pure shit.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 13, 2011)

About the translation quality



You said it, whale!


----------



## Soul (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 13, 2011)

Wait, os that means Excailbur know who is Kishin and who isn't? Or where it originated Well he IS 

Considering he lived for 1000+yrs it would make sense.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2011)

What is with flying whales in manga and anime as of late?


----------



## Moon (Jul 14, 2011)

I loved the way that translation amplified the intensity in the Chrona huntdown message by adding the "That ass" message and the "I dun thunk crona r girl" text.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 14, 2011)

I wish I was a pro translator then I can make shit up


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 14, 2011)

Another chapter without Free

0/10


----------



## spesh (Jul 14, 2011)

It still peeves me that female weapons are naked and guy weapons aren't 
And where the hell is the flying Sea Shepherd?


Indeed whale, indeed.


----------



## santanico (Jul 14, 2011)

chapter was okay, chrona


----------



## Mastic (Jul 14, 2011)

this was a really random chapter.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 14, 2011)

There was really nothing to this chapter except WHALE: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

The whole purpose to it was just to have the big development at the end that they now have to hunt down Crona and everything before that was irrelevant but it didn't HAVE to be.. those pages could have been used for like.. anything that may be happening right now. This does sting a little after last weeks chapter, but I shouldn't have expected any of the problems to disappear just because we had an excellent chapter. 

Oh well now to wait until Crona's reappears...


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 14, 2011)

I think he decided to show that despite the world going to shit, it was business as usual for 2/3 of the main cast.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 14, 2011)

Still it took up a whole chapter, it felt pretty unnecessary but I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Legend (Jul 14, 2011)

Black*Star being in it made it good


----------



## Aldric (Jul 14, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> There was really nothing to this chapter except WHALE: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> The whole purpose to it was just to have the big development at the end that they now have to hunt down Crona and everything before that was irrelevantbut it didn't HAVE to be.. those pagees could have been used for like.. anything that may be happening right now. This does sting a little after last weeks chapter, but I shouldn't have expected any of the problems to disappear just because we had an excellent chapter.
> 
> Oh well now to wait until Crona's reappears...



I find it pretty funny that they had the time to go on another mission before Crona was put on the shit list

Shouldn't this have been an immediate consequence of him melting an entire fucking city


----------



## Blinky (Jul 14, 2011)

Some decent info should have been revealed from Eibon at the least. Maybe it was  just the poor translation but that scene was very vague.


----------



## Soul (Jul 14, 2011)

Or Eibon doesn't gives a fuck.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2011)

I have missed quite a few chapters....I had no idea where to go. Now I catch up.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm surprised that Tsubaki didn't get hurt this chapter.  Like, pretty bad.
Or at the very least severely disheveled.

The thought of her as a deathscythe when this is what she's capable of already, it's more frightening every time she showcases.


----------



## very bored (Jul 15, 2011)

IDGabrielHM said:


> I'm surprised that Tsubaki didn't get hurt this chapter.  Like, pretty bad.
> Or at the very least severely disheveled.
> 
> The thought of her as a deathscythe when this is what she's capable of already, it's more frightening every time she showcases.



calling it now:  Tsubaki will never be a deathscythe


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 15, 2011)

spesh said:


> It still peeves me that female weapons are naked and guy weapons aren't
> .



Pretty sure Soul was nude in a few chs. Just seems to be more usual for the women to be so cause of the more male fanbase. I mean they gave us the bathroom scene waaay back with all the dudes, so....


----------



## Wicked (Jul 15, 2011)

So black star is going to fly because of his scarf?


----------



## Bill from Accounting (Jul 16, 2011)

Where is Not! at subbed?  I was actually anticipating this chapter.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 16, 2011)

very bored said:


> calling it now:  Tsubaki will never be a deathscythe



This actually seems pretty likely. Maybe when Black Star becomes a Bushin she will transform into something else entirely, like Warrior God blade, or the Master sword (sorry guys I just thought the joke worked so well).

Now that I think about it, it does strike me as a bit odd that a Bushin a being that Black Star thinks will rival that of a Shinigami would use a death scythe.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jul 16, 2011)

very bored said:


> calling it now:  Tsubaki will never be a deathscythe


You think B*S will seriously let her down?

Him failing to make his weapon into a deathscythe just seems like a small fry way to go about it.  Know what I'm sayin'?


----------



## Aldric (Jul 16, 2011)

Bill from Accounting said:


> Where is Not! at subbed?  I was actually anticipating this chapter.



I know right

Meme-tan was so moe in this chapter

M Meme-tan 

Moe moe kyuuuuuuun 

Someone please kill me


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 17, 2011)

So yeah Redhawk released a very high quality scan if anyone wants to read it again.

So yeah Eibon makes so much more sense.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jul 17, 2011)

You might call that a high quality scan but the translator failed to call attention to Tsubaki's booty with a dat'ass editorial.  Real pro's denote dat ass.


..........
Really though that scan was a lot easier to read yeah, thanks much.
God when Maka and Crona see each other again I don't even know what....


----------



## Blinky (Jul 17, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> So yeah Redhawk released a very high quality scan if anyone wants to read it again.
> 
> So yeah Eibon makes so much more sense.



Yeah it is a bit clearer alright.

And the whale hunt was supposed to serve as flight training.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 17, 2011)

Flying scarf is badass still wonder how will it go when Spartoi find Chrona, I mean Chrona will become a good person again? or Will have to be killed by them?


----------



## Aldric (Jul 17, 2011)

I kinda hope Crona dies at this point

I don't want any kind of stupid ass redemption like in Naruto


----------



## spesh (Jul 18, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Pretty sure Soul was nude in a few chs.



Yeah I remember, the inconsistancy pisses me off! Just pick one and stick to it is all I ask. And keep it the same for everybody. fffffffffffff 
\overreaction


----------



## Soul (Jul 18, 2011)

I am liking "Not!"
Now it makes sense why we have 2 mangas.

Okubo may even introduce some of the "Not!" characters to take place in the Eat group; adding more characters to SE if necessary.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 18, 2011)

Women doing 100 in 5 secs, par for the course in Eat class.

Not Class thinks it's amazing. We now know where the fodder kids study.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 22, 2011)

So is Medusa dead?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 22, 2011)

Ehh it's unclear, but it's more tragic and somewhat fitting if she actually is dead. So I'm almost 100% sure that she's dead. But I want her to be alive just a little.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 3, 2011)

Meme titties.

//HbS


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 3, 2011)

I too am liking Not! more and more. Mainly because it's doing what I love it when authors do: providing backstory and expansion. If Okubo can keep up the pace and quality, then he will forever be top tier to me.


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2011)

Cad back to your game


----------



## Koori (Aug 11, 2011)

danchou and hisoka's cameo

Holy shit, this is the beggining of what it can be a fucking epic arc...!


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 11, 2011)

Koori said:


> Holy shit, this is the beggining of what it could be a fucking epic arc...!



Any other hosts? That download site doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## Koori (Aug 11, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Any other hosts? That download site doesn't seem to work for me.



Give me just a minute.

danchou and hisoka's cameo

Done


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 11, 2011)

What's happening in the chap?


----------



## Koori (Aug 11, 2011)

You should be capable to discern what happens just by looking at the images.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 11, 2011)

Arc really does look epic. I wonder what that picture of black star was about, with his "stars" shining (perhaps hints towards bushin mode?).

Awesome set up indeed.


----------



## spesh (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks good! Here's the raw if anyone doesn't want to download.

Link removed


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 11, 2011)

Koori said:


> You should be capable to discern what happens just by looking at the images.



Thx Einstein...
It's just that i'm on phone, i cannot download these images


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 11, 2011)

Angelo said:


> Thx Einstein...
> It's just that i'm on phone, i cannot download these images




*Spoiler*: __ 



Basically everyones reactions to Crona going dark side, Black Star and Kid have an arguement. Maka goes super sensory and detects thousands of souls most likely in search of Crona and the Kishin (I think she detects Crona's madness and sees a vision image of kishin on the moon). Kid and Soul have a talk and it looks like Kid is quite excited for when Black Star becomes a god and it seems like he he wants to compare his power against full powered Black star (Image shows up with an beastly black star with the star on his should shining brightly and brightly shining stars for eyes. Teszca seems to be alive (although I'm not sure as he looks quite weird), and Justin shows up.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 11, 2011)

^^Thx +rep


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 11, 2011)

Higher quality scan for anyone that wants to see it.
Stage 85: _Betrayal_


----------



## Koori (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh, and...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tezca is confirmed dead, though in a way no one of us here expected. You may say he's alive but not that alive, same you can say he's dead but not that dead too.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



look's like shinigami sama mask is like eroding or something...


----------



## very bored (Aug 11, 2011)

Shit's gonna get epic


----------



## Moon (Aug 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kishin chilling on the moon, I love it so much. That spread looks awesome. Tezca or whatever the hell that skeleton monkey thing was in the mirror looked freaky as hell. Wonder what happens to Enrique now.

Justin marching towards the city is awesome as well. Just how much and how long will it take for someone to finally down Justin.

Noah continues to be the lamest villain currently alive, but now with hand blasters and flight. I want Asura to one shot him from the moon. 

Anyone else notice that Excalibur's room shows up twice during Maka's sensor thing? Wonder if that was intentional or if Ohkubo just couldn't think of another piece of scenery.


----------



## Soul (Aug 11, 2011)

No tranlations yet?


----------



## Koori (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, 10 chapters ago...


----------



## Mastic (Aug 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Asura on the fuckin' moon chilling like a BOSS.  

Wheres my translation at.


----------



## Koori (Aug 11, 2011)

H-h-h-h-h-h-hooooooooooooly shit!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Crona on the loose
-Noah & Gopher heading to Death City
-Justin about to wreak havoc with an army of clowns




An all-out full scale war is about to break out!!


----------



## Blinky (Aug 11, 2011)

Koori said:


> Ok, 10 chapters ago...



Oh fuck


----------



## Moon (Aug 11, 2011)

Koori said:


> Ok, 10 chapters ago...



I thought that was kinda weird at the time too. Well done Ohkubo, good hintage.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Apparently Justin is actually on the moon too, his line at the end is "They found us". How are these freaks flying to the moon like it's nothing special and then breathing. I don't like all this talk about final battle. Feels rushed, still should of been a timeskip in my eyes. Or maybe the trio will be rapestomped by Asura and then we get a timeskip.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 11, 2011)

*snort* It's not over, he's still got too much shit to milk but if it gets like Naruto then fuck it.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 12, 2011)

English translation up on mangahelpers chapter should be soon. 
Vol.5 Ch.9


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Nice discussion on order and crap.. For some reason I feel like the deathscythes and kid are going to get their asses kicked. Anyway confirmation on Black Star being the strongest in Shibusen, makes me wonder what's going to happen when Kid becomes a true Shinigami


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 12, 2011)

Moon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



  I saw the Excalibur's room trice, the Mountains at least twice.

It probably shows that she is sweeping the thoroughly.   

As far as Shinigami's mask eroding, it just looks like shading to meh =/ but I can be wrong too


----------



## Koori (Aug 12, 2011)

To me this looks the arc that will change the lives of everyone in Death City. This doesn't feel like 'final arc' at all but more like final arc of the first part of the story.

There's still a ton of things to do, and lots of character development. Either way, this promises to be one epic arc. But I just cannot see Spartoi winning this, the enemies are just too strong.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 12, 2011)

Koori said:


> To me this looks the arc that will change the lives of everyone in Death City. This doesn't feel like 'final arc' at all but more like final arc of the first part of the story.
> 
> There's still a ton of things to do, and lots of character development. Either way, this promises to be a one epic arc.



The problem is unless one of the two villains survive (which there is a pretty good chance) their won't be any FV worthy opponents to take their place. 

After this arc the Kishin really needs either to be killed or take a much more active role if he is the final villain. As it would be a bit ridiculous for him to go into hiding again after this. The problem of Kishin being killed which I consider to be the best option is who would kill him. Since who did kill him would have to be extremely powerful meaning the next villain would have to be even more powerful.  

After this arc most of the known main plot points would Kid becoming a "true" Shinigami, Black Star's ascension to godhood and Maka's mother.


----------



## Koori (Aug 12, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> The problem is unless one of the two villains survive (which there is a pretty good chance) their won't be any FV worthy opponents to take their place.
> 
> After this arc the Kishin really needs either to be killed or take a much more active role if he is the final villain. As it would be a bit ridiculous for him to go into hiding again after this. The problem of Kishin being killed which I consider to be the best option is who would kill him. Since who did kill him would have to be extremely powerful meaning the next villain would have to be even more powerful.
> 
> After this arc most of the known main plot points would Kid becoming a "true" Shinigami, Black Star's ascension to godhood and Maka's mother.



You're right. Now they've found him there's just no point in Asura finding another place to chill. The Kishin has been hiding all this time in order to restore his power. The fact he didn't show up means he still hasn't fully recovered.

And Kid is the one who will kill Asura, no doubt. The two are shinigamis, and they are related with Shinigami-sama, and the white stripes over their hair are way too similar.

Right now there's more chance Justin wreaks havoc in Death City before Spartoi has any opportunity to ascend to the Moon.

As for the loose ends left to tie, there's a lot, but I will just point out the most important ones...

-Maka's mother
-Soul's big brother
-Rematch with the Clown they found in the factory (foreshadowed to happen)
-Maka improving her skills in handling a weapon and winning in a 1 vs 1 without Soul's help (hinted)
-Soul winning a weapon vs weapon fight without Maka's help (hinted)
-Angela and whatever happens when she finds out about Mifune's death
-Blackstar ascension to godhood
-Kid's ascension to the shinigami realm
-The successors of the Great Old Ones. We know Kid is the next "Order", whereas Blackstar is the next "Power"
-Shinigami-sama's fate
-The Thompson's "mother"
-All the other weapons becoming Death Scythes
-Shaula, the third gorgon sister, and if she's still alive 
-Who will kill Justin
-The story of the Great Old Ones
-Noah, the Index and Eibon
-A resolution with Crona

etc.

Dunno, many of these don't seem will unfold anytime soon.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 12, 2011)

Koori said:


> You're right. Now they've found him there's just no point in Asura finding another place to chill. The Kishin has been hiding all this time in order to restore his power. The fact he didn't show up means he still hasn't fully recovered.
> 
> And Kid is the one who will kill Asura, no doubt. The two are shinigamis, and they are related with Shinigami-sama, and the white stripes over their hair are way too similar.
> 
> ...



TBF some of those could be done during this arc infact some of them I assumed would happen this arc e.g Justin's death. And not all of them needed to actually be done. But still there is a fair amount to do after this arc. But it could potentially end with this arc if Okubo makes it really long with explanation of various things etc although i don't expect it to.


----------



## Koori (Aug 12, 2011)

Are you sure Justin will die in this arc? I don't know, he was terribly strong already, and known as the only weapon who became Death Scythe without a meister, and now his power has increased exponentially. If he dies it will be against Stein or some other meister with a full fledged death scythe as partner (Marie, because she owns Justin one for BJ's murder, and because she can prevent Stein from losing his sanity).

Forgot to mention that once Ohkubo said that the title that gives its name to the manga, "Soul Eater", wasn't refering to Soul, nor to the fact weapons eat souls, but to something related with the final villian of the story.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 12, 2011)

I was playing a mafia Soul Eater game and I loved the character designs. So I started reading and I loved it!

MY favorite character is Soul, Chrona is a close second.

I'm about 10 chapters from being all caught up so I dont wanna really stay cause I don't want to get spoiled.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 12, 2011)

Koori said:


> Are you sure Justin will die in this arc? I don't know, he was terribly strong already, and known as the only weapon who became Death Scythe without a meister, and now his power has increased exponentially. If he dies it will be against Stein or some other meister with a full fledged death scythe as partner (Marie, because she owns Justin one for BJ's murder, and because she can prevent Stein from losing his sanity).
> 
> Forgot to mention that once Ohkubo said that the title that gives its name to the manga, "Soul Eater", wasn't refering to Soul, nor to the fact weapons eat souls, but to something related with the final villian of the story.



Yeah I knew about that. 

The reason why I think Justin will die is more to do with the fact he doesn't have that much relevance anymore. He's simply a bad guy that probably won't be developed further and has no real ties to the main cast.


----------



## kazuri (Aug 12, 2011)

Anyone remember what chapter the anime ends in the manga, and mind tellin me? Thanks.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 12, 2011)

Story diverges at chapter 38 I think. From that point on the anime has a different story to the manga (Also Black stars battle with mifune is much more epic in the manga).


----------



## Moon (Aug 13, 2011)

Manga > Anime certainly. The anime doesn't have what are generally considered to be the greatest two moments of the series. 

I'd be annoyed if Asura didn't turn out to be the final villain. I've been hyped for Asura since chapter 22. 

Can also add to that list the reveal of the final 2 "good" Death Scythes, the ones in charge of Africa and Southwest Asia I believe. 

If it wasn't for the crappy Noah final battle I wouldn't think we might be nearing the end. I absolutely hated how crappy Stein did in that fight. Even without Spirit it was awful and the trio did so much better. I just don't see proof of a major gap between the kids and the adults anymore. 

Justin is crazy, every person who had a somewhat of a purpose in killing Justin has been wrecked by him. Marie is still the one with the most character involvement in killing him, but it would be crazy for her to kill him without some major help/plot device.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 13, 2011)

Tezca could come back. Who needs a body these days.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 13, 2011)

So when is the chaptervout?


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 13, 2011)

Don't know what's taking so long. There's trans and clean raws out.


----------



## Moon (Aug 13, 2011)

Hope we get a Chrona vs Asura fight at some point, with Chrona still insane. It'd be fantastic I would think.


----------



## Mastic (Aug 13, 2011)

Asura would fuck Crona up, he'd most likely be teamed with Maka and co.


----------



## Koori (Aug 13, 2011)

Asura won't be the final villian, this I can say for sure it's fact. There's absolutely no way that a Great Old One of the previous era can be the last threat, absolutely no way.

The GOO of Power stated that the current Great Old Ones will meet one day their successors. Until this happens, the plot won't be reaching its climax.

And despite of what happened, the gap between the students with the adults is still very big. Afterall, it was all Tezca's fault they were ambushed.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 13, 2011)

I think the final villain will be Crona...


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok seriously with Justin's army marching to Death City and with them not having any means of hiding their presence(i.e. Soul Protect) i would very much like to see how ookubo will manage to keep the adult meisters and weapons out of the fight
*(and most importantly Shinigami-Sama)* with it making sense(as most people are pointing to a justin/spartoi showdown).Also has the Kishin really been found out?Tezca may have known his location but he's "dead" now and if that's the case Justin is there not just to wreak havoc but specifically to kill Maka(has been mentioned before can't recall exact chapter) who is a danger with her super/advanced soul detection.

P.S.Subtle Soul x Maka amidst the danger i like


----------



## Soul (Aug 13, 2011)

Where's mah Soul Eater?


----------



## Mastic (Aug 13, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Ok seriously with Justin's army marching to Death City and with them not having any means of hiding their presence(i.e. Soul Protect) i would very much like to see how ookubo will manage to keep the adult meisters and weapons out of the fight
> *(and most importantly Shinigami-Sama)* with it making sense(as most people are pointing to a justin/spartoi showdown).Also has the Kishin really been found out?Tezca may have known his location but he's "dead" now and if that's the case Justin is there not just to wreak havoc but specifically to kill Maka(has been mentioned before can't recall exact chapter) who is a danger with her super/advanced soul detection.
> 
> P.S.Subtle Soul x Maka amidst the danger i like



Did you not read the spoilers, most the shit you asked was answered already...


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 13, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Did you not read the spoilers, most the shit you asked was answered already...



I didn't really ask anything for starters i think i was merely pointing out stuff...and thanks for forcing me to read the spoilers for like the third time not one of my points was reiterating something already said maybe you should give them a reread


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 13, 2011)

Makes me wonder whats going to happen to Crona, will they just not fight, will she lose and escape, win and escape etc. I mean logically speaking Maka would be the one to take her, but to be quite frank she's out of her league. Only really Black Star has any chance considering he's the current strongest but it seems Maka's going to be main proponent in Crona's next battle so I'm guessing a tag with either the win or loss outcome causing Crona to become a Kishin.



fokers13 said:


> Ok seriously with Justin's army marching to Death City and with them not having any means of hiding their presence(i.e. Soul Protect)* i would very much like to see how ookubo will manage to keep the adult meisters and weapons out of the fight**(and most importantly Shinigami-Sama)* with it making sense(as most people are pointing to a justin/spartoi showdown).Also has the Kishin really been found out?Tezca may have known his location but he's "dead" now and if that's the case Justin is there not just to wreak havoc but specifically to kill Maka(has been mentioned before can't recall exact chapter) who is a danger with her super/advanced soul detection.
> 
> P.S.Subtle Soul x Maka amidst the danger i like



It's already been stated how. All the death scythes are going with Kid to the moon. The Adults including Shinigami can't really do much without any weapons.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 13, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Makes me wonder whats going to happen to Crona, will they just not fight, will she lose and escape, win and escape etc. I mean logically speaking Maka would be the one to take her, but to be quite frank she's out of her league. Only really Black Star has any chance considering he's the current strongest but it seems Maka's going to be main proponent in Crona's next battle so I'm guessing a tag with either the win or loss outcome causing Crona to become a Kishin.
> 
> 
> 
> It's already been stated how. All the death scythes are going with Kid to the moon. *The Adults including Shinigami can't really do much without any weapons*.



Disagree with this sure he's weaker without Spirit and he was losing to Asura but still Justin+clowns =/= Kishin.By the way i totally missed any kind of explanation on the spoilers will be rechecking yet again thanks.Also there's always Stein i guess


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 13, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Disagree with this sure he's weaker without Spirit and he was losing to Asura but still Justin+clowns =/= Kishin.By the way i totally missed any kind of explanation on the spoilers will be rechecking yet again thanks.Also there's always Stein i guess



Of course Shinigami could probably still beat Justin but he's not likely to fight. He'd just send some of Shibusen lke he always does. The gap between stein and the kids probably isn't all that great anymore as shown by his battle with Noah where he realy din't do much. The kids with their weapons are probably at least on his level.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 13, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Of course Shinigami could probably still beat Justin but he's not likely to fight. He'd just send some of Shibusen lke he always does. The gap between stein and the kids probably isn't all that great anymore as shown by his battle with Noah where he realy din't do much. The kids with their weapons are probably at least on his level.



I guess you have a point about Justin+clowns being too much for stein however in Shinigami's defense i can't recall a fight occuring inside Death City in which he chose not to participate(most of the time he's prohibited from doing so or something).


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 13, 2011)

chapter 89 is up in spanish( only saying if someone wanna read it)


*Spoiler*: __ 



The kishin was really pimping everyone while he was resting in the moon! also apparently kid wants to go investigate a bit more about that by going to the moon and Tezca is alive inside the mirror(well his soul)


----------



## Moon (Aug 13, 2011)

Shinigami can't leave Death City so he certainly won't participate. Spirit will probably stay back as I just can't think of who he could partner with. Surely Stein and Marie will partner up and surely this time they'll kill Justin. Though it may be one of the other two new Death Scythes who finally take him down. 

From what it sounds like to me Justin is not going to invade the city but instead just chill out on the Moon or meet the incoming forces in space. I'm curious about what plot device is letting these people get to the goddamn moon in a manner of days.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 13, 2011)

Kid's beelzebub mass production?


----------



## Mastic (Aug 13, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> I didn't really ask anything for starters





> Ok seriously with Justin's army marching to Death City and with them not having any means of hiding their presence(i.e. Soul Protect) i would very much like to see* how ookubo will manage to keep the adult meisters and weapons out of the fight*
> *(and most importantly Shinigami-Sama)* with it making sense(as most people are pointing to a justin/spartoi showdown).*Also has the Kishin really been found out?*Tezca may have known his location but he's "dead" now and if that's the case Justin is there not just to wreak havoc but specifically to kill Maka(has been mentioned before can't recall exact chapter) who is a danger with her super/advanced soul detection.



Both of those have already been answered. The last one was actually the main point of this entire chapter but then again I shouldnt have expected you to notice that since you apparently cant even comprehend the shit you write.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 14, 2011)

affects him again here


----------



## spesh (Aug 14, 2011)

The conversation between Spirit and Shinigami is incorrect there. But oh how awesome that double page of the moon is...


----------



## Cold (Aug 14, 2011)

Black Star confirmed stronger than Kid?

Aww.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 14, 2011)

That's some retarded cleaning, it's like they randomly completely blackened off his face in the panel where Kid was talking about him.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 14, 2011)

Cold said:


> Black Star confirmed stronger than Kid?
> 
> Aww.



I was always the stronger one  . This chapter just confirmed it


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 14, 2011)

It was kinda surprising considering Kid got the spot light during the Noah battle with Black Star being the background. Though tbf post Mifune fight Black Star was the more skillful one by a good magnitude.

I wish some did a colouring of the original panel for Black Star, that would be perect for a set.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 14, 2011)

Redhawks scans they are a little slow but they have pretty high quality scans, far better than how MS had it back in the day. Also great translations.


----------



## Cold (Aug 14, 2011)

Slow is better than this current stuff.


----------



## very bored (Aug 14, 2011)

spesh said:


> The conversation between Spirit and Shinigami is incorrect there. But oh how awesome that double page of the moon is...


What should it say?


----------



## Blinky (Aug 14, 2011)

Is this a WHALE: BOOOOOOOOOO scan ? If so I think I'll wait


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 14, 2011)

So who thinks Kishin is going to be taken down by Kid's group this arc? I don't.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 14, 2011)

Hmm it's some other group that's released it...i'll wait for Red Hawk and I Eat Manga then...


----------



## Excalibur (Aug 14, 2011)

Somehow I don't either but judging from Kid's reaction this chapter he might do something significant because of the whole Black Star thing.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 14, 2011)

Hurts my eyes to even read these scans, fucking translators to lazy to even not use her for chrona not to mention its so hard to read.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 14, 2011)

Chapter was pretty good but I want to know when Maka could use soul perception across the friggin planet?

That seems like a power-up too ridiuclous to even accept...


----------



## Koori (Aug 14, 2011)

Apparently you guys missed the chapter where it was stated that Maka's Soul Perception was growing rapidly, reason why Justin, Gopher, etc wanted to kill her. Also, she used Soul's death scythe powers with the strings to expand her soul perception to many places. Therefore it makes sense.

Also, Maka's ability hasn't even reached the maximun level yet. When it does, even Soul Protect of the witches will be useless, and she'll be capable to feel all the souls from a single place without Soul's help.



Spirit King said:


> So who thinks Kishin is going to be taken down by Kid's group this arc? I don't.



Considering Maka & Soul couldn't even defeat Giriko who's on par with Justin... even if Blackstar and Kid are stronger than them, no. I'm seeing rapestomp, massacre in Death City and Asura finally fully recovered, reason why he has been chilling all this time.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 14, 2011)

Koori said:


> Apparently you guys missed the chapter where it was stated that Maka's Soul Perception was growing rapidly, reason why Justin, Gopher, etc wanted to kill her. Also, she used Soul's death scythe powers with the strings to expand her soul perception to many places. Therefore it makes sense.
> 
> Also, Maka's ability hasn't even reached the maximun level yet. When it does, even Soul Protect of the witches will be useless, and she'll be capable to feel all the souls from a single place without Soul's help.
> 
> ...



As i have seen across many forums and i agree for the most part that was a parody of a fight.With their resolve completely shaken due to what they had experienced in the previous chapter+the sloth chapter itself Giriko had all of the advantages.Besides they were losing but not too badly so their full power selves should be able to take down Justin.Then again Justin is stronger himself(he only used to be equal with Giriko pre-madness fusion) so it should be an interesting fight to watch in any case.

//Forgot Soul's whole madness experience in Russia he probably got a power-up from that as well.They should have the edge compared to him overall.


----------



## Koori (Aug 14, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks there'll be a time skip in the future?


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 14, 2011)

Nope it is used for most shounen it's a pretty decent and time-tested formula.Not anytime soon though probably too much shit going on atm(maybe after the immediate threats are staved off and/or Kid connects some lines?)


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 14, 2011)

There needs to be a time skip. An obvious one at least. The recent chapters haven't really conveyed a time frame all that well.


----------



## Koori (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm saying this because the enemies now are just too strong.

Justin: Already strong before, the madness has increased his power exponentially, and the madness fusion with the clown makes him a complete beast.

Wrath Noah: Unlike the greedy incarnation who was only obsessed in collecting valuable items, this one was created to destroy and slaughter.

Crona: She's out of everyone's league and only Blackstar and/or a full fledged meister could stand even if is just for a bit.

Asura: Still not fully recovered, and yet he would massacre anyone he faces. What will happen when he finally recovers all his power...?

Potential threats

The witch Angela: She's just a little girl and her witch powers are still dormant, but finding about Mifune's death and his killer could lead to the birth of a monster.

The gorgon sister Shaula: In case she's still alive we would have another potential and serious threat.

And if what happened in the book of Eibon is any indication, Maka's inability to handle a weapon properly and Soul's inability to fight alone asks for a time skip of a few years where everyone improve their abilities and become stronger.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 14, 2011)

It's also just a matter of there are way too many things to deal with right now. Power gaps aside, we also do know how the greatest opponents rack up against each other. One would assume that Asura is most powerful with the way everyone's been building him up, but it's hard to judge when everyone keeps getting power boosts, including the baddies.

I say until Excalibur shows us what he's made of, the GOOs are still the chain of command and much time needs to pass for Maka's generation to overcome them.

And yes, there are too many loose ends that need tying up.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 15, 2011)

The whole pseudo philosophical babble like 'order' and other such things are really starting to grate me.


----------



## spesh (Aug 15, 2011)

very bored said:


> What should it say?



modified from nenena



> Spirit: You're impatient, aren't you?
> 
> SS: Uh-hu~~h. A widdle.
> Na~~h. It's not like that.
> ...



Bolded bits were the worst!


----------



## Moon (Aug 15, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> I wonder if His Excellence Lord Excalibur will do anything before the end. Maybe he'll deal with the Index and Brew, since I doubt he ever escaped Noah's book.



Since Maka did see his sword 3 times during her scan I have to imagine Excalibur burst out of Index one way or another.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 15, 2011)

English scan found here: this page

In case it wasn't already circulated.


::edit:: whoops, yep.  Yep is was.


----------



## Mastic (Aug 15, 2011)

Koori said:


> I'm saying this because the enemies now are just too strong.
> 
> Justin: Already strong before, the madness has increased his power exponentially, and the madness fusion with the clown makes him a complete beast.
> 
> ...



Justin will die this arc, Stein and Marie will finally finish him no doubt though Marie might kick the bucket aswell but thats more of me hoping Stein goes back to wielding Spirit after Shinigami becomes incapacitated.. 

Im guessing hes flying to Death City and the only one capable to take him on other than Shinigami is Black*Star. Dont know how this one will go but Index definitely needs a win in order to stay relevant as a threat...

Maka should lose to Crona.

and Asura should wtf stomp all who oppose him. 

And as for Shaula and Angela, its possible she could try to manipulate the young witch, which seems to be her specialty going by SENot.

And Soul and Maka's mother/brother needs to be explored further.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 15, 2011)

u know I am suprised the witches have not exploited this chaos. 

I must say Spartoi and all Death Scythes being sent to Assault the moon provides the perfect chance for the witches to sack Shibusen.

As for a time skip sure as long as it turns everyone's weapons into death scythes. They could all use the power boost. 

Plus they need to replenish their death scythe numbers. They have lost 2 and Gained Maka. Might as well get Five more.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

Excalibur will be the one to defeat the kishin.

And damn Maka having over planetary range on her soul perception is pretty fucking impressive.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> *Excalibur will be the one to defeat the kishin.*
> 
> And damn Maka having over planetary range on her soul perception is pretty fucking impressive.



Best prediction ever.Though power-wise it could be doable(anyone care to do a possible power-chart of the Great Old Ones currently?)

For me it'd be like this:
1)Black Mass
2)Excalibur
3)Shinigami-Sama(with Spirit,assuming Kid hasn't weakened him in any way)
4)Asura(freshly reawakened,no idea on fullpowered one)
5)Eibon(knowledge is wimpy)


----------



## Butcher (Aug 15, 2011)

Can someone tell me what chapter the Anime stopped at?

I've been trying to find a Link for this manga. I finally found one after several months.

Help would be appreciated .


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 15, 2011)

Well it doesn't really stop per se but it completely diverts from the manga.I think it was chapter 38


----------



## Soljah (Aug 15, 2011)

I wonder that since Spartoi is goin after Chrona and Kid's squad is goin after Asura maybe some of the characters from not will shine???? Not likely but it be nice to get a little tease of whats to come from the characters in not.


----------



## Koori (Aug 15, 2011)

Kid going alone to the moon with the other Death Scythes and the rest of Spartoi searching for Crona is an understandable but terrible mistake. Terrible because they are not aware Noah is still alive and kicking.

Remember what he said during the Salvage arc?

refer to Ginjou's words to Ichigo to see that transcending isn't about power, and is instead about powers merging

Shinigami-sama is in big danger.

Oh, and Tezca isn't all dead, his soul is the secret of his DS powers, therefore Shibusen only lost one DS.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 15, 2011)

Koori said:


> Kid going alone to the moon with the other Death Scythes and the rest of Spartoi searching for Crona is an understandable but terrible mistake. Terrible because they are not aware Noah is still alive and kicking.
> 
> Remember what he said during the Salvage arc?
> 
> ...



Implying that Noah(even if it is the Wrath version even if Shinigami doesn't have Spirit with him and heck even if he's severely weakened is going to be beaten by Noah).....


Ain't happening

EDIT:Actually are we sure that it's only the death scythes going to the moon with Kid.I mean the only thing that is said is call in all the death scythes.I don't think they would be terribly useful by themselves though i'd imagine a team of 5meisters+5ds would be better than a team of simply 10ds.Could be missing something obvious but can anyone please answer?Thanks.


----------



## Koori (Aug 15, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Implying that Noah(even if it is the Wrath version even if Shinigami doesn't have Spirit with him and heck even if he's severely weakened is going to be beaten by Noah).....
> 
> 
> Ain't happening



True. But Noah doesn't intend to kill him but to collect him. Of course there's no way Shinigami-sama would allow that, but...

What if Kid activates his Sanzu lines while all this is happening? Dun, dun...


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 15, 2011)

Frankly the Russians aren't necessarily dead either, just in a state of existence one would hesitate to call life.  Their madness materialized and then they dissolved in it.  They're still in there, floating in their own madness.  There's probably a way to recrystallize them and then suppress the madness so that they can swallow it back up to regain their form and consciousness, but doing that would require the aid of someone who was extremely well versed in all things mad and insane to the point that they would have dominance over the trait itself.  Not many potential saviors out there, but possible none the less.

The fact that everyone Chrona has killed since going totally apeshit has kicked the bucket by way of this odd form of suspended animation (sans Medusa) can't be by coincidence.


----------



## Moon (Aug 15, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Implying that Noah(even if it is the Wrath version even if Shinigami doesn't have Spirit with him and heck even if he's severely weakened is going to be beaten by Noah).....
> 
> 
> Ain't happening
> ...



Well some death scythes come with meisters (Tsar and Tezca) so 1 death scythe could very well be 2/3 people. Justin isn't wielded period so he didn't come with a meister. That said I have no clue why Marie and Yumi didn't come with partners. Marie got teamed up with Stein while Yumi is with Sid, how they managed to secure their territory without the two I really don't think was ever explained.

Edit: Marie apparently can fight by herself. She soloed an entire toilet on her first appearance.   

Something tells me the final two death scythes will have meisters since there are no more school meisters who don't have a true partner. 

On a related note, who's mind would be blown if it turns out Tsugumi with two meisters is one of the two remaining death scythes? Shaula is certainly a viable witch's soul candidate for them.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh! I totally forgot about NOT!.

My mind is blowing even just thinking about it.


----------



## Moon (Aug 16, 2011)

Not that I'd of ever noticed it then but...


*Spoiler*: __ 




In retrospect it does kinda look like Asura is flying to the moon. Hell the moon is the next panel, blood free. I have to imagine Ohkubo planned it from the very start.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Of course it was planned.  Ohkubo =/= Oh, Kubo.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 16, 2011)

Moon said:


> Well some death scythes come with meisters (Tsar and Tezca) so 1 death scythe could very well be 2/3 people. Justin isn't wielded period so he didn't come with a meister. That said I have no clue why Marie and Yumi didn't come with partners. Marie got teamed up with Stein while Yumi is with Sid, how they managed to secure their territory without the two I really don't think was ever explained.
> 
> Edit: Marie apparently can fight by herself. She soloed an entire toilet on her first appearance.
> 
> ...



that would be bs, they are not elite


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Moon said:


> Well some death scythes come with meisters (Tsar and Tezca) so 1 death scythe could very well be 2/3 people. Justin isn't wielded period so he didn't come with a meister. That said I have no clue why Marie and Yumi didn't come with partners. Marie got teamed up with Stein while Yumi is with Sid, how they managed to secure their territory without the two I really don't think was ever explained.
> 
> Edit: Marie apparently can fight by herself. She soloed an entire toilet on her first appearance.
> 
> ...



Well those autonomous weapons are really rare(Justin has been stated to be a genius in that category) and frankly the only ones shown in the series is him and Giriko.What you said about all of them having meisters is what makes the most sense to me but everyone seems to assume that it's only the weapons going to the moon for some reason -_-.I also agree with the moon panels even the damn anime shows the same thing


----------



## Koori (Aug 16, 2011)

Ohkubo is really a genius. From the time Asura disappeared, he already gave us the place where he was chilling, and yet we didn't even notice. Because who would be enough sharp to understand that the panel showing the moon would be his current location?


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Well those autonomous weapons are really rare(Justin has been stated to be a genius in that category) and frankly the only ones shown in the series is him and Giriko.What you said about all of them having meisters is what makes the most sense to me but everyone seems to assume that it's only the weapons going to the moon for some reason -_-.I also agree with the moon panels even the damn anime shows the same thing


But Asura wasn't on the moon in the anime. And I'm quite sure Bones wasn't in on Asura being on the moon when they first started developing the kishin arc.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> But Asura wasn't on the moon in the anime. And I'm quite sure Bones wasn't in on Asura being on the moon when they first started developing the kishin arc.



No i mean immediately after the Shini-Asura fight check again and he is shown launching into space and immediately afterwards a clip of the moon(which is not bloody like it is 99% of the time though i am not sure what that would represent).Can't argue with your Bones point though as i have no knowledge of the issue(however if Ohkubo had decided on it by then i don't see why he wouldn't tell them if only to establish some continuity)


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 16, 2011)

Bones pretty much copied everything from the manga up to mid-way Arachne arc. And typically the manga artist doesn't have much say in the development of the anime. If he did, then the anime would have probably ended before Arachne, or perhaps in a cliffhanger as the end of a season and then pick up later after more material was out.

Also, I doubt he actually flew up into space in the anime. Bones could have created that scene under the impression, like most of us had, that it was a typical "let's get out of here" shot. Arachne found him later in a mountain. Most definitely not on the moon. Nor was there any mention of the moon.


----------



## Moon (Aug 16, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> that would be bs, they are not elite



Yet 

Who knows? Maybe Not is just there to make Ohkubo more money it seem like less of a asspull when a kid younger than Maka is a death scythe.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 16, 2011)

It wouldn't seem that bad if someone younger than Maka and Soul became a death scythe. After all, Soul might have become a death scythe in the first episode had they found a real witch. And not die.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah but the awesome trio is the cream of the crop.Not fellas have a long way to go to reach them

<(hasn't seen all of the anime, for shame)


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Yeah but the awesome trio is the cream of the crop.Not fellas have a long way to go to reach them





Skaddix said:


> that would be bs, they are not elite



Tsugumi and Anya aren't nearly elite yet.

Meme is a battle-beast, straight out of the shoot.  She's so boss she probably has black stars for nipples.


And Maka/Soul is a deathscythe duo, and there's a whole fandom seemingly dedicated to tearing her down as a human being, so deathscythes don't have to be awesome to be deathscythes apparently.


Maybe instead of not elite, they're secretly Not! elite.


----------



## Bill from Accounting (Aug 16, 2011)

Speaking of Meme, and this is just speculation, but I highly expect her to move up to EAT while anya and tsugumi are stuck where they are, giving them inspiration to improve their skills enough to join her.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 16, 2011)

...A thought just occurred to me. In order for Meme to become elite, she would need a weapon that would keep her memory in check, or at least be the memory for her. But she's so spacey that she could probably tolerate almost anything.

...


...



[sp=...]
*MEME FOR EXCALIBUR'S NEXT MEISTER. *[/sp]


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 16, 2011)

I thought Justin was the youngest death scythe ever so I still don't see how they would work anyway.


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2011)

Space Misssion, sounds interesting


----------



## Soul (Aug 16, 2011)

Where can I find Soul Eater's last chapter in English, and with a decent translation?


----------



## Infinite Xero (Aug 16, 2011)

I wonder how long until Tsubaki and Liz/Patty become Deathscythe.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Well those autonomous weapons are really rare(Justin has been stated to be a genius in that category) and frankly the only ones shown in the series is him and Giriko.What you said about all of them having meisters is what makes the most sense to me but everyone seems to assume that it's only the weapons going to the moon for some reason -_-.I also agree with the moon panels even the damn anime shows the same thing



Tezca has proven that he is autonomous he fought Justin fairly evenly while holding back, and he basically says what he really needs the monkey for is friendship.

So it's possible the rest of the DS are like that, unlikely though.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 16, 2011)

Fighting solo as a deathscythe is likely a little different than working your way up to deathscythe solo from scratch and then staying solo.  Must've been hell.



Thoughts occurring to me; if Tsugumi by chance became qualifiable as a deathscythe by eating Shaula, and Soul became a deathscythe by eating Arachne, then a part of me really wonders with mischievous audacity as to whether or not Chrona fed Medusa's soul to Ragnarok after killing her.  That'd field all three.

Even if the Not! stuff is just wild speculation it would be clever to have Maka face down Chrona with both Soul and Ragnarok essentially being deathscythe class weapons from each eating Gorgon sisters.  A demon weapon is challenging enough, but one that was a deathscythe too.........yowch.


----------



## Soul (Aug 16, 2011)

I am late; I don't really care.

____________________________​
Solid chapter.
Maka can now sense the entire world with Soul's help; nice feat, but I would prefer more combat feats instead of sensing, especially in CQC.
Black Star is the strongest one; that even Kid acknowledges this implies that the gap between them is considerably big.
The Kishin and Justin are on the fucking Moon; pretty awesome, but how the fuck did they went up there?
Lol Gopher.

I really like where this thing is going, although it's getting out of hand (With the "going to the moon and all that shit"). I hope that, sooner or later, we get a Time Skip.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> [sp=...]
> *MEME FOR EXCALIBUR'S NEXT MEISTER. *[/sp]


. . .


----------



## Koori (Aug 17, 2011)

Thing is, Asura being in the moon has been foreshadowed for ages. Check some previous posts here to find all the hints.

Oh, and let's not forget you guys. Soul Eater Moon =/= Real Moon. It's pretty clear that the moon of the Soul Eater world isn't located into the space.

And yeah, agreed with Soul, a time skip should be on the way.


----------



## Moon (Aug 17, 2011)

Chrona powered up further with a witch's soul would be insane. Though really considering how Medusa did whatever it took to give Chrona more power it seems a bit odd she didn't feed Ragnarok a lower witch's soul earlier. Maybe taking Medusa's soul is the whole completion of the black blood stuff Medusa screamed before her death. Chrona with Death Scythe power up I would certainly think could fight with Asura for a little bit. 

Black Star getting Tsubaki into a Death Scythe would be outrageous as well. I'm still a little sad that Soul's Death Scythe transformation didn't move them a lick from their weakest of the trio ranking. Maka can sense insanity like no one else but it still feels like she outta be less of a liability in a fight. Black Star is immune to at least mid-high level insanity + he's insanely strong and has a massive arsenal of attacks to use. I'm also still surprised Ohkubo didn't nerf Black Star in some way like having Mifune take off an arm.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 17, 2011)

Moon said:


> Chrona powered up further with a witch's soul would be insane. Though really considering how Medusa did whatever it took to give Chrona more power it seems a bit odd she didn't feed Ragnarok a lower witch's soul earlier.* Maybe taking Medusa's soul is the whole completion of the black blood stuff Medusa screamed before her death.* Chrona with Death Scythe power up I would certainly think could fight with Asura for a little bit.
> 
> Black Star getting Tsubaki into a Death Scythe would be outrageous as well.* I'm still a little sad that Soul's Death Scythe transformation didn't move them a lick from their weakest of the trio ranking. Maka can sense insanity like no one else but it still feels like she outta be less of a liability in a fight.* Black Star is immune to at least mid-high level insanity + he's insanely strong and has a massive arsenal of attacks to use. I'm also still surprised Ohkubo *didn't nerf Black Star in some way like having Mifune take off an arm.*



Unless Medusa was lying(which is more than possible probable mind you) i think she was referring to the cutting of all bonds that allowed Crona to maintain his/her humanity(can't remember if that was explicitly stated as well or that was just how i interpreted that scene).
Also don't forget that Maka has the black blood and the access to insanity(sadly they don't choose/get to use either very often) which makes them pretty God-tier(seriously i consider black blood people effectively immortal-scratch that Medusa ought to have died despite her black blood,still a very good tank weapon though)

Last but not least feeling gorey aren't we?


----------



## Gold Roger (Aug 17, 2011)

I wish the anime would've continued.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 17, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Of course I expect no less from Oh Kubo's favorite male character.



Is this true ?

Can someone confirm this ?


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 17, 2011)

Random question but has been bothering me for quite a while and haven't managed to answer it as of yet.Was it ever revealed(or at least implied) why Shinigami didn't finish off Asura(seems to me that after ripping off his skin and what not he would not be in a fighting position-unless he perhaps didn't have the power to kill him outright?)


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 17, 2011)

Pretty sure that Shinigami either couldn't or lacked the will to.  And given his past accolades I doubt it was the lack of will.
He had to imprison Asura in his own skin because that was the only container powerful enough to restrain him, then he had to plant his own Soul directly on top of Asura constantly for all time to keep him from escaping his skin prison.

Even the little peek we got into that encounter via the manga panel imparted just how brutal it was quite well.  Terror is apparently a friend, and I can easily understand why a man who's very power is fear might be impossibly hard to actually kill if he was truly afraid of dying.


Moon said:


> I'm also still surprised Ohkubo didn't nerf Black Star in some way like having Mifune take off an arm.


See that's your problem right there; you think having one arm would "nerf" him.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 17, 2011)

Seriously Black Star better stay the strongest at the end of the story it would just be the pitt of epicness. 

But seriously though Kidds going to get fucked up and Black Star is going to end up having to come and rescue him 100% confirmed


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 17, 2011)

Black star should take over this manga, im bored of Maka, Soul is fine, but Maka?
When this chick is sane shes boring as hell.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 17, 2011)

IDGabrielHM said:


> ..................................again?!?!



Yupp no way is Kidd going to be able to defeat the Kishin all by himself.


----------



## Soul (Aug 18, 2011)

Kid is only there to support the rest of Shibusen's fighters.


----------



## Koori (Aug 18, 2011)

You guys ask yourselves what's going to happen if this time Crona ends up crushing BlackStar, the Spartoi strongest. Pretty sure Ohkubo put him along with Soul & Maka and the rest of the Spartoi except Kid to show how much the "every day a step closer of becoming kishin" has improved. 

If Crona defeats even BlackStar it will open a crisis.


----------



## Moon (Aug 18, 2011)

I think Chrona beating Black Star is a near certainty after how more or less easily Black Star took down Chrona the last time they fought. Chrona has certainly gotten a lot stronger since then, immensely so if Ragnarok ate Medusa's soul. Though I would think Black Star would be the most resistant to Mad Blood out of just about anyone.


----------



## Koori (Aug 18, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Black Star is supposed to be the traditional shonen hot blooded hero, I think Chrona's out of luck here.



Crona is going to crush him this time. Same Asura, no, Justin, is going to crush Kid and everyone.

And there's no main male nor female. Maka, Soul, BlackStar, Tsubaki, Kid, Liz & Patty all are main characters, but logically speaking the main pair are Maka & Soul, and they being the less strong of the trinity is one of the things that makes Soul Eater's plot so unique, in comparison with other manga where the main character is the strongest of the group from the very beggining.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 18, 2011)

There's been plenty of manga in which the main character isn't the strongest character Soul Eater is no exception


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 18, 2011)

Black Star has his madness in check, but he's probably not the most resistant to it.

Maka and Soul have an advantage in that department in that they can go completely insane pumping solid black blood through their veins and not only maintain it but successfully come back from it after the fact.  B*S and Kidd had their practice run in front of the GoO of Power, but it's not the same.  There are at least "some" advantages to being the technical end of a special combat unit among teams that specialize in firepower.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 18, 2011)

^Weren't they in complete control during their fight with Noah? Not like Maka was in control of it when she fought Chrona


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 18, 2011)

IDGabrielHM said:


> Black Star has his madness in check, but he's probably not the most resistant to it.
> 
> Maka and Soul have an advantage in that department in that they can go completely insane pumping solid black blood through their veins and not only maintain it but successfully come back from it after the fact.  B*S and Kidd had their practice run in front of the GoO of Power, but it's not the same.  There are at least "some" advantages to being the technical end of a special combat unit among teams that specialize in firepower.





Judge Fudge said:


> ^Weren't they in complete control during their fight with Noah? Not like Maka was in control of it when she fought Chrona



I actually disagree with both.

@ JF The only reason they were in complete control was that they had Maka's anti-demon wavelength supporting them(team resonance and what not).

@IGHM JF however also makes a valid point, Maka almost totally lost it(same for Soul) though their tremendous willpower always allows them to make a comeback.The most accurate interpretation to me is that B*S is the most innately resistant to madness while Maka is overall more resistant due to her courage and the nature of her powers.I could be spouting bs now but at least that's how i think of it.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 18, 2011)

I may have to re-read it but wasn't Black Star in control of his madness during his fight with Kind in the Goo?


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 18, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> ^Weren't they in complete control during their fight with Noah? Not like Maka was in control of it when she fought Chrona


You're referring to a chapter from a long time ago. That was their first time using the black blood at all, so long before Maka's wavelength became as strong as it is now. Plus, Soul is now a death scythe, and they freely use the black blood in resonance, thanks to the powers that Arachne's soul gave them.

I can't put everyone's resistance to madness on tiers, but Maka's resistance to madness is no pushover. She herself could withstand the madness of Chrona's black blood, but it's Soul that they have to worry about since he'd lost it for a minute. They'd probably have to work on using her wavelength to shield him from the outside influence of black blood since he's so susceptible to it.

Black*Star on the other hand is susceptible to it, but he doesn't lose himself to it, as evident from the fight with the GOO of (Power?). He molded it to his will, but I'm not sure if that's evidence enough that he will be fine if he faced that Kishin head on.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 18, 2011)

So no one can essentially control madness they can only either except it and not lose to it or repel it completely. In Kid and Black Star's case they excepted it but didn't lose to it but in Maka's case she completely repels it with her ability.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 18, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> You're referring to a chapter from a long time ago. That was their first time using the black blood at all, so long before Maka's wavelength became as strong as it is now. Plus, Soul is now a death scythe, and they freely use the black blood in resonance, thanks to the powers that Arachne's soul gave them.
> 
> I can't put everyone's resistance to madness on tiers, but Maka's resistance to madness is no pushover. She herself could withstand the madness of Chrona's black blood, but it's Soul that they have to worry about since he'd lost it for a minute. They'd probably have to work on using her wavelength to shield him from the outside influence of black blood since he's so susceptible to it.
> 
> Black*Star on the other hand is susceptible to it, but he doesn't lose himself to it, as evident from the fight with the GOO of (Power?). He molded it to his will, but I'm not sure if that's evidence enough that he will be fine if he faced that Kishin head on.


TBF Black Star was always the most resistant to madness wavelengths due to his utter lack of Soul Perception, which is why he was given the role of stopping Kishin from gaining the Black blood. Though he did in the end hallucinate at the last second, he was the most resistant to teh Kishin's madness at that time.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 18, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> You're referring to a chapter from a long time ago. That was their first time using the black blood at all, so long before Maka's wavelength became as strong as it is now. Plus, Soul is now a death scythe, and they freely use the black blood in resonance, thanks to the powers that Arachne's soul gave them.
> 
> I can't put everyone's resistance to madness on tiers, but Maka's resistance to madness is no pushover. She herself could withstand the madness of Chrona's black blood, but it's Soul that they have to worry about since he'd lost it for a minute. They'd probably have to work on using her wavelength to shield him from the outside influence of black blood since he's so susceptible to it.
> 
> Black*Star on the other hand is susceptible to it, but he doesn't lose himself to it, as evident from the fight with the GOO of (Power?). He molded it to his will, but I'm not sure if that's evidence enough that he will be fine if he faced that Kishin head on.



Actually there have been times when Maka lost it and Soul kept his sanity.Personality wise i think he's more resistant to madness than Maka but the black blood gets far more easily to him than Maka(i think) and that's why he usually is affected more.Also keep in mind that he's the one keeping the Little's ogre's madness in check all the time and outside madness-related interferences are much harder to deal with.

On a totally unrelated subject another question that's been bothering me ever since Black Mass's speech.In my mind Kid and B*S are (pretty formally too) the descendants to order and power respectively(new generation and all) Crona also seems a good candidate for Madness at the moment.Where does Maka fit in all of this?Unless she gets shafted the only remaining role i could see her fitting is knowledge but wouldn't that require at least a bit of Eibon/Maka interaction?


----------



## Koori (Aug 18, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> On a totally unrelated subject another question that's been bothering me ever since Black Mass's speech.In my mind Kid and B*S are (pretty formally too) the descendants to order and power respectively(new generation and all) Crona also seems a good candidate for Madness at the moment.Where does Maka fit in all of this?Unless she gets shafted the only remaining role i could see her fitting is knowledge but wouldn't that require at least a bit of Eibon/Maka interaction?



Oh, yeah. In regards to this...

Knowledge: Maka, no doubt

Power: BlackStar

Order: Kid

Terror: Crona obviously

And finally the last one, who is Excalibur. Since the current GOO are 4 meisters and one weapon, I assume it will be the same for their successors, so Soul is the most fit. 

Epic interaction between Excalibur and Soul anyone?


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 18, 2011)

Koori said:


> Oh, yeah. In regards to this...
> 
> Knowledge: Maka, no doubt
> 
> ...



Idk Excalibur according to the SE wiki expresses FUCKING ANNOYANCE rage Soul is too much of a cool guy to fit that profile.Ragnarok seems more likely to me(but seeing as Excalibur is semi-autonomous i could see Justin or an unknown as of now weapon being him).I am not certain anymore

//Making the assumption that autonomous weapons can match many people's wavelengths (just like Excalibur) obviously that is not necessarily the case.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 18, 2011)

On second thought the perfect candidate for rage would actually be Giriko but he's supposedly dead.Also for people wondering about B*S being superior to Kid atm,it's only natural cos while he has 0 visible powerups Kid has 3(sanzu lines),barring the death scythe business which is common anyways.I guess we should wait and see though.


----------



## Mastic (Aug 18, 2011)

I dont even think B*S is gonna fight Crona. Its more likely that Maka will take off without him once she finds Crona.

I see him taking on Wrath Noah because... well there isnt anyone left who could match him other than Shinigami, whom in his current state probably isnt up for the task epecially when Kid is gonna be activating all his Sanzu lines pretty soon.


----------



## Koori (Aug 18, 2011)

Ragnarok? Nah. Ragnarok is to Crona what Vajra was to Asura, a meister/weapon combo. Except Ragnarok isn't even human to begin with.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 18, 2011)

Koori said:


> Ragnarok? Nah. Ragnarok is to Crona what Vajra was to Asura, a meister/weapon combo. Except Ragnarok isn't even human to begin with.



Yup check again Giriko(if somehow alive) or known/unknown autonomous is my guess for now(thinking back on it the explosion was suspicious(we know that Arachne lived on in Medusa).

Thanks Mastic Wrath Noah is a possibility though that guy is neither a meister nor a weapon(based on what we know).


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 18, 2011)

My point with the interactions Maka and Soul have with madness is that they can perform in a lucid manner even having totally lost their shit.  They're a very good team, and they've evolved with the black blood together, so when one is going off the wall the other can anchor them.  BS when a different direction, in that he is slowly going as deep into his white star madness as he can afford to go and Tsubaki has nothing to do with it, instead playing her part in mastering her responsibilities as a demon weapon.  Liz and Patty likewise just are along for the ride; Kidd is the madness centerpiece and even he can't go full stitchface mode anymore when tapping it.

Maka can lose-her-fucking-mind, and Soul is there to keep her from being lost forever.  They can also pull full black blood powers without going the least bit mad at all, and wholloped Arachne pre-DS evolution due to that capability.  Likewise Maka centers Soul and gives him drastic supernatural avenues for applying his powers to others.  As a team they have a major handle on madness, above the limits other characters have set for themselves.

Which makes them good technical players, because when they are able to tap that source they even out far better with the other two casts and can give them the extra umph they need to deal with opponents that are beyond even their level.



Speaking of succeeding Excalibur, that'd be Tsubaki.  She was paired with B*S because he's caustic to any weapon due to his personality; she was perfect literally because she could pair with "anyone".  Not only that but she's a pretty solid set up for either becoming "the" demon blade Muramasa or being elevated to a Masamune, so she could begin her legend as well as any other famous blade.

Sure, RAGE doesn't seem to fit, but when she does get mad or make others mad it can be quite frightening.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 18, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Actually there have been times when Maka lost it and Soul kept his sanity.Personality wise i think he's more resistant to madness than Maka but the black blood gets far more easily to him than Maka(i think) and that's why he usually is affected more.Also keep in mind that he's the one keeping the Little's ogre's madness in check all the time and outside madness-related interferences are much harder to deal with.



But I'm referring to when Maka and Soul went to Russia. Soul completely lost it once he came in contact with Chrona's black blood, but Maka wasn't affected. That's why I said he's more susceptible to it because he's already guarding against his own black blood.

And Maka hasn't lost it to insanity in recent memory.



Koori said:


> Epic interaction between Excalibur and Soul anyone?



Come to think of it, Soul hasn't met Excalibur yet.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 18, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> But I'm referring to when Maka and Soul went to Russia. Soul completely lost it once he came in contact with Chrona's black blood, but Maka wasn't affected. That's why I said he's more susceptible to it because he's already guarding against his own black blood.
> 
> *And Maka hasn't lost it to insanity in recent memory.*
> 
> ...



Against Crona and against the Clown(agreed none of them are too recent).And i am not exactly arguing that Soul  can take a higher amount of madness but that generally he is less susceptible(because excluding the recent Russia journey(where he was still affected from the Envy chapter as shown by his and the Oni's discussion) he has shown the same resistance to madness as Maka if not more.However that is counterbalanced by the inherent madness that possesses him.To illustrate my point i'd say that Stein has a high resistance to madness but his vast innate amount only requires a little madness to drive him over the edge


----------



## Koori (Aug 18, 2011)

Black*Star won't fight Noah, mainly because he's going along with the rest of Spartoi searching for Crona. Only Kid and the Thompsons are left behind by direct order of Shinigami-sama.

And yeah, Soul hasn't met Excalibur yet. I wonder what's going to happen when he does


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 18, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Against Crona and against the Clown(agreed none of them are too recent).And i am not exactly arguing that Soul  can take a higher amount of madness but that generally he is less susceptible(because excluding the recent Russia journey(where he was still affected from the Envy chapter as shown by his and the Oni's discussion) he has shown the same resistance to madness as Maka if not more.However that is counterbalanced by the inherent madness that possesses him.To illustrate my point i'd say that Stein has a high resistance to madness but his vast innate amount only requires a little madness to drive him over the edge


My point is that Soul is more vulnerable to madness than Maka *because of* his black blood. If we were to take away his black blood, then I could agree that he is more resistant than Maka (thanks to having the black blood in the first place, he knows how to deal with it), but his black blood reacts to insanity, and even though he's very guarded against the blood, outside influences, such as the kishin and recently Chrona, will make him falter more than it will for Maka.

And I'm talking from ever since he became a death scythe.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 18, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> My point is that Soul is more vulnerable to madness than Maka *because of* his black blood. If we were to take away his black blood, then I could agree that he is more resistant than Maka (thanks to having the black blood in the first place, he knows how to deal with it), but his black blood reacts to insanity, and even though he's very guarded against the blood, outside influences, such as the kishin and recently Chrona, will make him falter more than it will for Maka.
> 
> And I'm talking from ever since he became a death scythe.



Fair enough all good points(did Soul have a madness related battle in his deathscythe days though?all i can recall is Gopher and Giriko ).

//Noah fight also but the madness had to do more with B*S and Kid in that case as well.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 18, 2011)

Not yet. Which is why Maka fighting Chrona would be perfect.


----------



## Mastic (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah Maka is basically immune to insanity, only Asura's should be able to affect her now.



Koori said:


> Black*Star won't fight Noah, mainly because he's going along with the rest of Spartoi searching for Crona. Only Kid and the Thompsons are left behind by direct order of Shinigami-sama.



Well hes flying off to somewhere, its possible he might run into Black*Star and the rest chasing Crona. And if so, I doubt Maka or the rest are gonna be bothered to fight him.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 18, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> Not yet. Which is why Maka fighting Chrona would be perfect.



Am i the only one that actually thinks both Crona and the Kishin belong to Maka?Sure there'd be a joint operation(probably from the trio) especially against the Kishin but Maka should get to deal the finishing blow.I think the anime nailed the who-faced-who part (replace Medusa with Crona though) and i personally liked pretty much the Kishin fight(and could possibly see it going like this) until the weapon bs and the plot no jutsu ending


----------



## Koori (Aug 18, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Yeah Maka is basically immune to insanity, only Asura's should be able to affect her now.
> 
> 
> 
> Well hes flying off to somewhere, its possible he might run into Black*Star and the rest chasing Crona. And if so, I doubt Maka or the rest are gonna be bothered to fight him.



True, but if Ohkubo's intention is to show how much has Crona improved, then Black*Star will fight him/her, and eventually lose because there's just no way Crona is going to lose twice, and less now the Black Blood is finally complete.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 18, 2011)

I feel like Kidd should get the killing blow on the kishin, so that it happens as a sort of cycle where what Shinigami-sama couldn't finish, the rising shinigami does. But yeah, totally a joint-operation, otherwise they'll be crushed on their own. That would ruin the whole purpose of having the three partnerships team up if they can't fight the big baddie altogether, especially like with Noah, minus a wounded Maka.


----------



## Mastic (Aug 18, 2011)

Koori said:


> True, but if Ohkubo's intention is to show how much has Crona improved, then Black*Star will fight him/her, and eventually lose because there's just no way Crona is going to lose twice, and less now the Black Blood is finally complete.



Well we've seen how strong Crona is, I dont think Ohkubo needs to drill it in by having him solo all of Spartoi sans Kid, whom will get his ass beat by Asura. Plus its not like B*S was raping Crona the last time anyways. Crona taking down Maka and the rest should be clear enough.

Ohkubo obviously has plans to keep Noah(Index) around as a villian since he couldve left him dead last arc. And as I mentioned, theres no one around for him to fight if Crona and Asura are taking it all. There is Shinigami but he will be weakened and we surely dont need another "Rescue lost shinigami arc".


----------



## Koori (Aug 18, 2011)

The mastermind behind the existence of Noah is TOC, who btw made its first appearance here, though his design is quite different, but it can be noted because of the facial marks:

Look at the page.

Noah intends to add both Death and Asura to his collection, and because of this we can pretty much say that he's heading towards Death City.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 18, 2011)

Does anyone support the completely far-fetched opinion that Shinigami will turn on shibusen at some point?Have been hearing it way too much lately.Also thoughts on Eibon's allegiance(ToC's methods are questionable but he's just a creation) and he did seem to help Kid somewhat so probably ally for me.


----------



## Koori (Aug 18, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Does anyone support the completely far-fetched opinion that Shinigami will turn on shibusen at some point?Have been hearing it way too much lately.Also thoughts on Eibon's allegiance(ToC's methods are questionable but he's just a creation) and he did seem to help Kid somewhat so probably ally for me.



Even if Shinigami turns really out to be the origin of all madness, I don't believe he'll turn on, and less against his own son (or fragment, as Cthulhu calls him).

Whatever happens to him, Death is certain to meet his end the day Kid achieves perfect symmetry, or rather, activates the 3 lines of the Sanzu.

And Crona one day will devour Asura's soul, the last step to become the Kishin of the next era.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 18, 2011)

Koori said:


> Even if Shinigami turns really out to be the origin of all madness, I don't believe he'll turn on, and less against his own son (or fragment, as Cthulhu calls him).
> 
> Whatever happens to him, Death is certain to meet his end the day Kid achieves perfect symmetry, or rather, activates the 3 lines of the Sanzu.
> 
> *And Crona one day will devour Asura's soul, the last step to become the Kishin of the next era.*



Interesting theory however it's not necessary that he kills him just for someone to take Asura out and him/her to have achieved enough power by then to declare him/herself Kishin.I am also not convinced that Shinigami will necessarily die when Kid connects his lines(though i must concede it's quote logical believing that due to Shini's line i'll never see his smiling face again).I consider it to be too big of a giveaway for me and Ohkubo could throw an interesting twist there perhaps


----------



## Koori (Aug 18, 2011)

Ohkubo already threw many awesome plottwists, the last being Asura's location which to the surprise of everyone was foreshadowed since the arc where he was brought back to life. We always expect more plottwists like this from awesome series.

In regards to Crona devouring Asura's soul, yep, it's not necessary, but logically speaking, two Kishin can't coexist at the same time, that's why Asura will be gone by the time Crona succeeds and overcomes him.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 18, 2011)

...What would happen if a normal weapon ate the kishin's soul?


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 18, 2011)

Koori said:


> Ohkubo already threw many awesome plottwists, the last being Asura's location which to the surprise of everyone was foreshadowed since the arc where he was brought back to life. We always expect more plottwists like this from awesome series.
> 
> In regards to Crona devouring Asura's soul, yep, it's not necessary, but logically speaking, two Kishin can't coexist at the same time, that's why Asura will be gone by the time Crona succeeds and overcomes him.



I am simply having trouble fitting Crona into the whole picture.I mean the Spartoi would certainly refuse to cooperate with them and i think the Kishin shall probably be beaten by them.Perhaps Crona might swoop in and take his soul while beating them up?Could be interesting.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 18, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> ...What would happen if a normal weapon ate the kishin's soul?



Well i smell insane powerup(same deal with evil humans except it works as many more souls).Could see either B*S or Kid using him for turning their weapons into deathscythes in tandem with a witch soul of course in case Crona doesn't eat him(by the way do we even have enough named witches to turn into souls?).Some are speculating Shaula(maybe Crona though she hasn't demonstrated magical powers) at best we are still lacking one


----------



## Moon (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't think Justin is out of the running for Excalibur's spot. He's young, surely the new generation doesn't have to all be born in the same 1-3 year period. Justin is just about the strongest weapon out there right now, certainly the most powerful autonomous one (excluding Excalibur of course). Now that I type that I want an Excalibur vs Justin fight.


----------



## Moon (Aug 18, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Well i smell insane powerup(same deal with evil humans except it works as many more souls).Could see either B*S or Kid using him for turning their weapons into deathscythes in tandem with a witch soul of course in case Crona doesn't eat him(by the way do we even have enough named witches to turn into souls?).Some are speculating Shaula(maybe Crona though she hasn't demonstrated magical powers) at best we are still lacking one



Baba Yaga could certainly get an arc or an entire attack on all witches arc. No way does Ohkubo kill off Medusa's sad little henchmen though.


----------



## Mastic (Aug 18, 2011)

Free and Eruka need to come back asap.


----------



## Moon (Aug 18, 2011)

Have we even seen Free since the Arachne arc? It's a pity cause I did like his character.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 18, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Free and Eruka need to come back asap.



Free is awesome(though honestly immortal?Most broken character in the series).Seriously damn this if you can't kill the guy the best you can hope for is a draw(however thinking back on his words about extinction and we are protected perhaps powerful anti-demon wavelengths do the trick even with immortals?).I am meh about Eruka(fodder cowardly chars don't mesh well with me)


----------



## Moon (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm sure Free is beatable. Mad Blood would certainly work on him. Ripping out that eye might do it as well.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 18, 2011)

Hell maybe someone could rip his skin off and rap him in it.


----------



## Mastic (Aug 18, 2011)

Speaking of Free, or moreso his eye, Im thinking with Shibusen abandoned and mostly defenseless against a strong force, its Mabaa's time to strike. 



Koori said:


> The mastermind behind the existence of Noah is TOC, who btw made its first appearance here, though his design is quite different, but it can be noted because of the facial marks:
> 
> nope
> 
> Noah intends to add both Death and Asura to his collection, and because of this we can pretty much say that he's heading towards Death City.



Yeah I know. Im just more of the opinion that Okubo might be leading to where each of the MCs fight and lose to the remaining bads respectively. None of them look like they're going anywhere anytime soon and helps re-establish them as legitimate threats for timeskip(mostly looking at Noah here).


----------



## Moon (Aug 18, 2011)

Witches taking over Shibusen while Asura rapestomps the adults and Chrona wrecks B*S/Maka would be an awesome lead in to a timeskip in my personal opinion. Entire SE world falls apart for the heroes. Only problem is that Shinigami will still be chilling at Shibusen unless Kidd progresses extremely quickly.

Shibusen becomes a witch school.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 18, 2011)

The theme of Noah wanting to collect Shinigami and Asura is getting repeated over and over again, but I think we're forgetting that that was GREED Noah.  We don't have GREED Noah anymore, and he wanted quite literally everything.  TOC brought him out for the intent of getting Brew, because he knew that someone who wanted everything that intently could eventually get ahold of it.  Now we've got WRATH Noah, and I see no reason why WRATH Noah would want to collect anything whatsoever, let alone Shinigami or Asura.  He might want to bash their brains in, or what not, but there's no more distinct drive to engage those people unless he's angry or vengeful.


----------



## Soul (Aug 19, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Am i the only one that actually thinks both Crona and the Kishin belong to Maka?



I don't think that will even happen.
Maka can't deal with Asura, she can't even get close to him.

Asura has ranged attacks, and his great AoE moves (in both long and short range) should make CQC a big no for Soul/Maka.

If someone from Spartoi is going to defeat Asura, Kid should be the one.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 19, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Speaking of Free, or moreso his eye, Im thinking with Shibusen abandoned and mostly defenseless against a strong force, its Mabaa's time to strike. .


That would be cool. Maybe that's how Okubo might bring Not! into SE with Shaula?


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 19, 2011)

Im probably just missing or forgetting something (4AM) but has it ever been stated why the witches are evil?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 19, 2011)

Actually I don't think it was ever mentioned


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 19, 2011)

Well it's probably their innate tendency towards destruction,which in turn makes them a bit mad.I mean Kim(regeneration magic) and Angela(for the time being) are good.


----------



## Koori (Aug 19, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Well it's probably their innate tendency towards destruction,which in turn makes them a bit mad.I mean Kim(regeneration magic) and Angela(for the time being) are good.



This
_________________


----------



## Koori (Aug 19, 2011)

I wonder how much more until Asura fully recovers. He's already that strong, I can't even imagine how beastly he is actually.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 19, 2011)

Well i think Shinigami was the stronger one when he was just resurrected(it's only logical btw) and since he has locked him up in the past(despite Asura being full power) under normal circumstances he should still be able to do so.Unless Kid becomes a complete shinigami and/or he's unable to intervene.But yeah it's gonna take some god-tier skills to bring him down either way(or *COURAGE*)


----------



## Moon (Aug 19, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Well i think Shinigami was the stronger one when he was just resurrected(it's only logical btw) and since he has locked him up in the past(despite Asura being full power) under normal circumstances he should still be able to do so.Unless Kid becomes a complete shinigami and/or he's unable to intervene.But yeah it's gonna take some god-tier skills to bring him down either way(or *COURAGE*)



I would be somewhat surprised if the other Warriors Shinigami didn't have an impact on sealing Asura the first time. Asura had already munched on two of them, I doubt the others wanted to wait to get picked off one at a time. I wouldn't be too surprised if we saw the new generation of Warriors work together to down Asura for good. Either that or Chrona is insanely strong and solos Asura to become the final villain. 

Looking back at chapter 35 and it's very clear that Ohkubo did plan on the real Eibon being in the magnetic field. Wonder if Eibon is avoiding the effects of the magnetic field due to some invention like his armor or if he's just beastly.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 19, 2011)

Moon said:


> I would be somewhat surprised if the other Warriors Shinigami didn't have an impact on sealing Asura the first time. Asura had already munched on two of them, I doubt the others wanted to wait to get picked off one at a time. I wouldn't be too surprised if we saw the new generation of Warriors work together to down Asura for good. Either that or Chrona is insanely strong and solos Asura to become the final villain.
> 
> Looking back at chapter 35 and it's very clear that Ohkubo did plan on the real Eibon being in the magnetic field. Wonder if Eibon is avoiding the effects of the magnetic field *due to some invention like his armor* or if he's just beastly.



Power-wise i consider Eibon to be the weakest without his demon tools(with them however there's no telling of the extent of his power.He could be hax as hell for all we know-especially when judging from Brew i.e.)


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 19, 2011)

Someone should make a gauntlet thread of B*S vs Naruto in the OBD.

<Too noob and chicken to post there


----------



## Destin (Aug 19, 2011)

Soul Eater Not! chapter 8 is out.


----------



## Moon (Aug 19, 2011)

With each chapter of NOT! I read it feels less and less likely that they are one of the two remaining Death Scythes :l

They don't have a single soul yet. Though neither did Maka/Black Star at the start of the manga and I got the idea they were in a higher class (like literal school class) than the chick trio.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 19, 2011)

I see Not as more of a chance for fanservice(at least the latest chap gave me that impression).And i find it hard to believe those realities will really interact but then again i could be wrong.Anyways fun chap if nothing else


----------



## Moon (Aug 19, 2011)

Outta at least get Maka's mother as the miester to one of the last Death Scythes. I'm completely expecting Maka's mother to be similar to the mom in Kekkaishi.


----------



## Mastic (Aug 19, 2011)

Muda/Redhawk scanned Not before the actual SE chapter.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 19, 2011)

Moon said:


> They don't have a single soul yet. Though neither did Maka/Black Star at the start of the manga



.....whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa, Maka and Soul at the start of the manga had 98 souls and immediately obtained their 99th.  That's why they were going after Blaire; they needed the witch soul already.

They had to start all over again because they messed up with Blaire.

But B*S had none.  Botched all his missions, so he was sent after a single soul that alone was worth 99 souls, Mifune.  So the trio has more in common with B*S than Maka as far as starting rates.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 19, 2011)

IDGabrielHM said:


> .....whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa, Maka and Soul at the start of the manga had 98 souls and immediately obtained their 99th.  That's why they were going after Blaire; they needed the witch soul already.
> 
> They had to start all over again because they messed up with Blaire.
> 
> But B*S had none.  Botched all his missions, so he was sent after a single soul that alone was worth 99 souls, Mifune.  So the trio has more in common with B*S than Maka as far as starting rates.



Actually Black Star could have already become a death scythe if he wanted to. When he defeated Mifune 99 souls were available as well as Angela. He just chose not to. He never went after Mifune because of his soul.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 19, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Actually Black Star could have already become a death scythe if he wanted to. When he defeated Mifune 99 souls were available as well as Angela. He just chose not to. He never went after Mifune because of his soul.



Actually, No.


I'm not sure if everyone read the pilots but that was the original story.
The reason he went after Mifune and Angela in the first place, before ever even meeting them, was to get Mifune's 99-strong soul and then add the witches' to it.

Definitely read the first part of Soul Eater, shit is awesome.
Whole manga is awesome.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 19, 2011)

"Kyaa, kiss mee, marry meee! ♥"



It's been a while since I looked at the earlier chapters.


----------



## Moon (Aug 19, 2011)

IDGabrielHM said:


> .....whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa, Maka and Soul at the start of the manga had 98 souls and immediately obtained their 99th.  That's why they were going after Blaire; they needed the witch soul already.
> 
> They had to start all over again because they messed up with Blaire.
> 
> But B*S had none.  Botched all his missions, so he was sent after a single soul that alone was worth 99 souls, Mifune.  So the trio has more in common with B*S than Maka as far as starting rates.



Oh you're right, I remember now. I reread early SE fairly often but I always start with the Extra Lessons mini-arc. Speaking of which, Sid was much more of a badass when he used his own grave as a weapon.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 20, 2011)

Its fully caught up..


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 20, 2011)

I whimsically stopped reading this manga, and yet it's still going on. What chapter is the manga currently on?


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 20, 2011)

Chapter 89(too lazy to google search?)


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 20, 2011)

Speaking of Sid, his partner we've I think assumed was a mummy, but when she uses her wrappings as bandages I don't see a dried up body underneath them.......maybe all along she's been not a mummy but the Invisible Woman?

It'd make for a really freaky fighting style for him to bust out in the future with weapon mode, an invisible trench knife?  That could be a bitch to fight against.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 20, 2011)

Actually i think she was shown to be a normal person in the tracking exercises:



<Hopes it's canon and not !Not


----------



## Moon (Aug 20, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Actually i think she was shown to be a normal person in the tracking exercises:
> 
> 
> 
> <Hopes it's canon and not !Not



Chapter 45, page 10. It's cannon. Don't know why she dresses like that really.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 20, 2011)

To make Sid feel better cause hes so fucked up now.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 20, 2011)

Bondage fetish.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 20, 2011)

spaZ said:


> To make Sid feel better cause hes so fucked up now.



^Probably this.Damn she is a fine piece of zombie ass.

I'd do her in a sec


----------



## Moon (Aug 20, 2011)

Wonder if NOT will show how Sid became a zombie. Surely at SOME point it will have important information for the main story.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 20, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> Bondage fetish.





Moon said:


> Wonder if NOT will show how Sid became a zombie. Surely at SOME point it will have important information for the main story.



Yes well the timing was good with so many stuff going on.It might be best if not mostly built on the past plot holes/mysteries and normal SE just dealt with the stuff currently going on


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 20, 2011)

.......ah damn.  Missed that one.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 21, 2011)

So this manga is going by way of FMA, when it comes to to releases I presume.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 21, 2011)

If you mean monthly, it's always been monthly.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 21, 2011)

I suppose we can all hope for a 100+ page final chapter too.


----------



## Soul (Aug 21, 2011)

For now, I just hope that SE doesn't ends soon.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 21, 2011)

IDGabrielHM said:


> I suppose we can all hope for a 100+ page final chapter too.



Y would you want to end such an awesome manga?

Unless you want a weekly SE 2


----------



## Moon (Aug 21, 2011)

Soul Eater will end, Ohkubo will then start a weekly farming manga. It's how these things just go.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 21, 2011)

A farming manga about a pig who aspires to be the best pig in the whole world.

...Or at least in the Wilbur contest.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 21, 2011)

In b4 SE reaches 200 chapters.

Oh Kubo won't let me down would be more than glad to troll us all

Seriously this is the most replied to and viewed manga thread i am proud to be reading it

<Started re-reading it cos he couldn't deal with bad manga after this awesomeness


----------



## Moon (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm not even going to go into just how incorrect that comment is. 

I've reread SE more than any other series (of decent length) mainly because I love the humor at the beginning and after having Ohkubo pull 2 things from waaaay back into the present makes it interesting to wonder what you might spot. Also SE has very clear arcs, can read an arc pretty quickly, they don't drag on usually.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 21, 2011)

To my mind Ohkubo is a genius.  Soul Eater is the only serialized manga I have ever read that has never forced me to read a chapter I didn't like.  Others have had there problems with the construction and progression of the series but on my part failure to deliver has never once occurred.  No disappointments.

So if Ohkubo wants to finish Soul Eater and write a new manga about a pig on the farm, then kudos to him because in his hands even a manga about a pig on a farm wont fail to bring home the bacon.


----------



## Motochika (Aug 21, 2011)

So Shinigami will die so Kid will be the new ruler?


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks like it. If Shinigami is weakened every time Kidd connects his Sanzu lines, then that means he's drawing on the power of Shinigami. Though "Death" "dying" is a little weird.


----------



## Soul (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't see how Shinigami will die.
It's even weird to consider it, but it may be the case.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 22, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> Looks like it. If Shinigami is weakened every time Kidd connects his Sanzu lines, then that means he's drawing on the power of Shinigami. *Though "Death" "dying" is a little weird.*





Since when were you under the impression Ohkubo doesn't read Lovecraft?

I am not sold on the pig in a farm series i consider it pretty hard to make an interesting story of it


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 22, 2011)

Whatchu got against Charlotte's Web? 

Perhaps if Ohkubo rewrote it, it would be epic and rather macabre.


----------



## spesh (Aug 22, 2011)

Kim is still a bitch. And she shall be known as Jim.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 22, 2011)

Jim is indeed superior to Kim. 

God I cringe every time I read Not!


----------



## Moon (Aug 22, 2011)

Ya might not be the intended demographic for NOT.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 22, 2011)

I know and yet I still read...


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 22, 2011)

Guys regarding the whole Maka is weaker deal.I think she was intended to be that way as even if you look into their genetic traits DtK=Shinigami's son(uber-powerups included) B*S=Star Clan(Group of Elite Assassins) while the only thing Maka has going for her (then again it probably isn't genetic but still what separates her from others is her Grigori Soul which isn't even fight-oriented).Besides if Maka had as much brute force as the others she'd probably be the most overpowered of the group

//Just a random thought


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 22, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Guys regarding the whole Maka is weaker deal.I think she was intended to be that way as even if you look into their genetic traits DtK=Shinigami's son(uber-powerups included) B*S=Star Clan(Group of Elite Assassins) while the only thing Maka has going for her (then again it probably isn't genetic but still what separates her from others is her Grigori Soul which isn't even fight-oriented).Besides if Maka had as much brute force as the others she'd probably be the most overpowered of the group
> 
> //Just a random thought



TBF Maka has much better genetic traits than Black Star. I mean witch/demon hunting wavelength is hugely useful. All Black Star got was perhaps some nice physical attributes, which could have been gained elsewhere. That and general hatred from a large amount of people.

To be quite honest Black Star's lineage is something you'd rather not have.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 22, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> TBF Maka has much better genetic traits than Black Star. I mean witch/demon hunting wavelength is hugely useful. All Black Star got was perhaps some nice physical attributes, which could have been gained elsewhere. That and general hatred from a large amount of people.
> 
> To be quite honest Black Star's lineage is something you'd rather not have.



Well he did also get his insatiable hunger for power which pushed him to train which in turn made him into the currently strongest one of the trio.But another question if you read up on chap 12 they are talking about a rumor that the one to get the best grade got to turn their weapon into a death scythe.Why was that matter never dealt with?


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 22, 2011)

...Maka scored highest. And she turned her weapon into a death scythe first. How is that NOT resolved?


----------



## Moon (Aug 22, 2011)

Because she had problems dealing with Gopher as a Death Scythe. Black Blood Maka is the only Maka who is on top of the power rankings.

That is not to say she isn't by far the best support weapon out of just about anyone. She's not useless, just not all that strong usually. Azusa is another Death Scythe who is much more support than offense.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 23, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> ...Maka scored highest. And she turned her weapon into a death scythe first. How is that NOT resolved?



Yeah but those 2 were entirely unconnected.I mean the only way for it to make any sense they would have to grant her the souls and thus let her turn Soul into a death-scythe almost immediately.Unless you are suggesting they can predict the future it was a simple coincidence that Maka managed to turn Soul first

Long story short she didn't gain anything from that first place she still had to gather all the souls to transform Soul


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 23, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Yeah but those 2 were entirely unconnected.I mean the only way for it to make any sense they would have to grant her the souls and thus let her turn Soul into a death-scythe almost immediately.Unless you are suggesting they can predict the future it was a simple coincidence that Maka managed to turn Soul first
> 
> Long story short she didn't gain anything from that first place she still had to gather all the souls to transform Soul



Your misinterepretating it. It's not an award, it's a precedent. As in the person who gets the best grade is usually the first to get a deathscythe. This was in fact mentioned to Maka as her mother gained the best grade and also gained a deathscythe.



Immortal King said:


> Well he did also get his insatiable hunger for power which pushed him to train which in turn made him into the currently strongest one of the trio.



Again all he gained were pretty standard stuff. There were most likely hundreds of people who wanted power and so fell into insanity that's not specific to the Star clan. The uncanny sword is filled with them. He could have had anyones genetics but as long as he had a reasonably decent body and the same personality (with of course help from his friends etc) he would still have become the strongest. 

Which is why I consider his genetics to be by far the worst of the trio. He didn't gain any innate abilities from it just extra hatred.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 23, 2011)

Well his Soul Menace attack is pretty rare(Stein afaik is the only other to be seen using it) and i think he had a pretty large soul to begin with but  i guess both of those points can be debated so yeah i guess you are right


----------



## Moon (Aug 23, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Well his Soul Menace attack is pretty rare(Stein afaik is the only other to be seen using it) and i think he had a pretty large soul to begin with but  i guess both of those points can be debated so yeah i guess you are right



You talkin bout this thing?


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm rereading SE and Soul's hat says EAT on it. crazy

Do you think that was planned from the start?


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 23, 2011)

Moon said:


> You talkin bout this thing?



That guy has studied in a dojo affiliated with star clan(so it remains at least somewhat unique).Also he is kind of a prodigy since he's in !Not and is still kicking ass and taking names so you haven't really disproved my point

//^It could be from EAT(er) or it could be a spoiler your call.Oh Kubo you


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 23, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> That guy has studied in a dojo affiliated with star clan(so it remains at least somewhat unique).Also he is kind of a prodigy since he's in !Not and is still kicking ass and taking names
> 
> //^It could be from EAT(er) or it could be a spoiler your call.Oh Kubo you



That doesn't really mean anything. Since Black Star learnt everything he knows from Cid, and Soul menace is mostly dependent on having a big "soul" which obviously can't be taught. Meaning it's not really all that unique. At least in comparison to majority of things in the series.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 23, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> That doesn't really mean anything. Since Black Star learnt everything he knows from Cid, and Soul menace is mostly dependent on having a big "soul" which obviously can't be taught. Meaning it's not really all that unique. At least in comparison to majority of things in the series.



Yes but i still am gonna need confirmation that anything included is canon until the 2 stories overlap i am considering it an alternative universe or sth


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 23, 2011)

Omaeda Takes It Alone said:


> I'm rereading SE and Soul's hat says EAT on it. crazy
> 
> Do you think that was planned from the start?



I'm pretty sure Ohkubo planned the entire universe itself from the beginning, but he never really had a chance to explore the NOT class because he needs his heroes to be competent and of a decent fighting level and experience. Dunno if he planned to do the spin off of NOT! back then too, but considering he's only ever showed one class when we know that there are other classes, I don't think it was ever just a spontaneous idea to work on in the middle of the original series.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 23, 2011)

Anyone else found it weird that when they were gathering the death scythes,Africa was the only one to downright turn down conversing with Shinigami?While it wasn't particularly important at the time with all the havoc that is currently going on the last thing they want is a maddened deathscythe or some other kind of adversary


----------



## Moon (Aug 23, 2011)

My money is on the Africa one being the weapon of Maka's mother. She didn't want to meet with Spirit and thus rejected the invitation.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 23, 2011)

Moon said:


> My money is on the Africa one being the weapon of Maka's mother. She didn't want to meet with Spirit and thus rejected the invitation.



Idk Shini obviously had an obviously important reason for gatherim them and from the few we can glean on her character she doesn't seem so unprofessional to me that she would refuse for such a reason.Then again it's not impossible i guessI just hope Ohkubo revisits the subject at some point


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 25, 2011)

On the matter of B*S' genetics, they really have made it a point to clearly state just who his daddy is on more than one occasion, and any time his madness procs his eyes blaze with white stars.  I'm not comfortable with saying that there's honestly nothing to it.

It may be that the majesty of his own genetics is sort of lost on us considering how much more Tsubaki's have been talked about as the story played out.  She is sort of a prodigal child and set next to each other his genetics are less noticeable.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 25, 2011)

IDGabrielHM said:


> On the matter of B*S' genetics, they really have made it a point to clearly state just who his daddy is on more than one occasion, and any time his madness procs his eyes blaze with white stars.  I'm not comfortable with saying that there's honestly nothing to it.
> 
> It may be that the majesty of his own genetics is sort of lost on us considering how much more Tsubaki's have been talked about as the story played out.  She is sort of a prodigal child and set next to each other his genetics are less noticeable.



It's not that his genetcs aren't noticeable it's that they offer no real advantages. White Star was power hungry and went mad implying perhaps Black Star may do the same. That's about as far as the genetics go. 

Black Star is a combat genius but anyone can be born a combat genius, the special thing about Black Star is that fact he plans to follow the way of the warrior and become a Warrior god. Something that noone that we know of has managed to do. Had he simply gone mad he would have been by Sid level opponents as it was implied that's how White Star got killed. It was even mentioned he got weaker when in was in his partial power madness stage.

I mean being White Star's son is seemingly shitty lineage in comparison to being a god or being born with a wavelength that only one other person (your mother) is known to have.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 25, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> It's not that his genetcs aren't noticeable it's that they offer no real advantages. White Star was power hungry and went mad implying perhaps Black Star may do the same. That's about as far as the genetics go.
> 
> Black Star is a combat genius but anyone can be born a combat genius, the special thing about Black Star is that fact he plans to follow the way of the warrior and become a Warrior god. Something that noone that we know of has managed to do. Had he simply gone mad he would have been by Sid level opponents as it was implied that's how White Star got killed. It was even mentioned he got weaker when in was in his partial power madness stage.
> 
> I mean being White Star's son is seemingly shitty lineage in comparison to being a god *or being born with a wavelength that only one other person (your mother) is known to have.*



Wait wasn't the Kishin Hunter and all that genetic stuff anime only?I mean we have seen anti-demon wavelength from other people right?


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 25, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Wait wasn't the Kishin Hunter and all that genetic stuff anime only?I mean we have seen anti-demon wavelength from other people right?



I don't remember any person using the higher levels of anti demon wavelength although I may be wrong.


----------



## Moon (Aug 25, 2011)

Tzar had the same anit-demon wavelength as Maka according to Medusa. I always just figured Witch Hunter and Kishin Hunter to be technique names, not actual power levels. Like Tzar's YPA or Purification.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 25, 2011)

Moon said:


> Tzar had the same anit-demon wavelength as Maka according to Medusa. I always just figured Witch Hunter and Kishin Hunter to be technique names, not actual power levels. Like Tzar's YPA or Purification.



It thought that was pretty obvious, since Witch hunter itself is pretty standard tech but being able to hurt the Kishin would require a ridiculously more powerful technique. That and the fact they look pretty much exactly the same but keep on getting bigger.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Aug 25, 2011)

Just read the latest chapter.

DTK going to fight Asura. Cool.

Maka using a new technique. Cool

Black Star strongest in Shibusen. Aw Yeah, theme song time.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDlO7sOlH0s[/YOUTUBE]


*engrish singing*


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 25, 2011)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> Just read the latest chapter.
> 
> DTK going to fight Asura. Cool.
> 
> ...



Damn good engrish singing. Considering how bad it is in some anime.


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Aug 25, 2011)

I really hope all the Shibusen staff/students lose and everything falls into chaos. There has to be a big protagonist death.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAbN8ajc0qY[/YOUTUBE]

Not even the victor over him can compare to the profound badass of this guy(and song)


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 25, 2011)

Maka may be a grigori, but so's Waffles.
And since Excalibur gives his wielder wings of light, I'd bet he is too.
If I recall BJ had an insanely strong Soul Perception ability.
I don't recall anyone but Feodor, Maka and her Mom having AntiDemon.
-were there any others?


btw Maka never legitimately struggled against Gopher.  He smacked her and Soul around at first because they weren't actually trying ie she was hung up on aesthetics.  When they got serious she outright spanked him, in an aerial battle having never flown before.

I still say B*S having physiology that changes in response to madness is gonna be a bigger deal than we give credit for.  We have just started elucidating it, so I guess for now I'll reserve myself until more is published and say his genes are unspectacular.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 25, 2011)

IDGabrielHM said:


> Maka may be a grigori, but so's Waffles.
> And since Excalibur gives his wielder wings of light, I'd bet he is too.
> If I recall BJ had an insanely strong Soul Perception ability.
> I don't recall anyone but Feodor, Maka and her Mom having AntiDemon.
> ...



Gopher is fodder level guys it's obvious that Maka beats the hell out of him.Even more so the after BoE and Russia madness version(i think that episode actually helped Soul as he dealth with some deep-seated insecurities and stuff).Besides she and Eruka are the only blindly-faithful sidekicks and both of them can be considered nothing but weak


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 25, 2011)

For some reason this talk of tag-alongs makes me miss Free


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 26, 2011)

IDGabrielHM said:


> For some reason this talk of tag-alongs makes me miss Free



Free is too awesome to be a mere sidekick though


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Aug 26, 2011)

IDGabrielHM said:


> For some reason this talk of tag-alongs makes me miss Free



Free's obviously the final villain who will nuke the moon/Kid/Asura next chapter


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 26, 2011)

Wu Tang Chessboxing said:


> Free's obviously the final villain who will nuke the moon/Kid/Asura next chapter



Best theory ever


----------



## Mastic (Aug 26, 2011)

Quit talking about Free, yall are getting my hopes up.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 26, 2011)

I want more Spirit action


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 27, 2011)

Free still owes Medusa for springing him.
She's dead; Crona killed her.

Think he might go looking for payback?

Also since Eureka actually got him out of the cell........she's currently under Shibusen's hold with an exploding collar on her neck and no longer has a master.
And Mizune still wants revenge on the wrong people, if Eureka doesn't tell her.

....there's enough there for a full Side-Kick miniarc.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 28, 2011)

You mean Eruka.


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 28, 2011)

IDGabrielHM said:


> Free still owes Medusa for springing him.
> She's dead; Crona killed her.
> 
> Think he might go looking for payback?
> ...



Well Mizune is fodder so she doesn't really make a difference i think Free more than repaid his debt with all the stuff he did and yeah Eruka is a non-factor by now


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 28, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> You mean Eruka.


Obviously.


Immortal King said:


> Well Mizune is fodder so she doesn't really make a difference




*Spoiler*: _fodder, eh?_ 








Why good sir, there is no more _titillating_ an opponent to be had.





Really though, Free's an Ice-Mage that can't be killed and he has spacetime magic that "needs" Eruka pulling math magic on the sidelines to get the full benefit out of it.  The manga's going to the icelands of Russia and the ice-cold space around the moon, to face off with stone-cold murderers.

We can hope and pray can't we?


----------



## Mastic (Aug 28, 2011)

IDGabrielHM said:


> Really though, Free's an Ice-Mage that can't be killed and he has spacetime magic that "needs" Eruka pulling math magic on the sidelines to get the full benefit out of it.  The manga's going to the icelands of Russia and the ice-cold space around the moon, to face off with stone-cold murderers.
> 
> *We can hope and pray can't we?*





Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## Soul (Sep 5, 2011)

IDGabrielHM said:


> Free still owes Medusa for springing him.
> She's dead; Crona killed her.
> 
> Think he might go looking for payback?



Not likely.
Didn't Chrona helped a lot?

Add that she/he is Medusa's son/daughter, and it seems very unlikely.


----------



## Koori (Sep 12, 2011)

Chapters 82 to 87


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 12, 2011)

Dat cover


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 12, 2011)

Any new chapter info yet?

<Does not like Medusa appearance(or other)-wise


----------



## Mastic (Sep 12, 2011)

Ahh its that time again. 

Now where are the damn spoilers.


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 12, 2011)

New page get

//Failing hard

Off to sleep i guess


----------



## Mastic (Sep 14, 2011)

The only thing to go on right now is a short summary on that crazy bitch's blog.


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't new chapters come out between 12-16 usually?We should have at least some spoilers/scans by now(thanks for the link btw Mastic).


----------



## Soul (Sep 15, 2011)

No information yet?
Fuck


----------



## tysric (Sep 16, 2011)

Sweet baby jesus this is killing me.

When is ch. 90 of Soul Eater coming out?


----------



## aegon (Sep 16, 2011)

tysric said:


> Sweet baby jesus this is killing me.
> 
> When is ch. 90 of Soul Eater coming out?



Tomorrow probably, the translation is ready


----------



## spaZ (Sep 16, 2011)

Commmmeee at me chapter!!!!

Yo guys relax we don't need a million posts about where the chapter is if you see its still not up don't go and make some whiny little post asking where it is no one wants to read that.


----------



## Robman_13 (Sep 17, 2011)

*DON'T YOU FUCK WITH ME SOUL EATER!!!!*


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 17, 2011)

This is what I read.



Robman_13 said:


> *DON'T YOU FUCK WITH ME SOUL EATER!!!!*


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 17, 2011)

It makes so much sense after all

Seriously they better have a good excuse or else


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 17, 2011)

anybody

That's not!.Waiting for the normal one as well

<Just noticed it was 8 pages.(hopefully not the complete version,if so sorry fellas first time linking stuff)


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 17, 2011)

only 8 pages ...I hope this tell us that ch. 90 will be longer than usual


----------



## spesh (Sep 18, 2011)

That tanuki is staring into my soul


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 18, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz,stupid chapter come the fuck out already,zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 18, 2011)

Soul Eater Volume 20 and Soul Eater Not! Volume 1 are to be released on September 22 in Japan.

Got it from SE wiki fellas,this sucks


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 18, 2011)

Seems like an excellent chapter so many stuff going on.Thanks for the translation mate


----------



## Koori (Sep 18, 2011)

The last chapter was great, but this one is just all kinds of awesome, so many things in just 30 pages.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 18, 2011)

Awesome chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 




All the death scythes have finally appeared, the fight with the Kishin is coming closer and apparently those guys from NOT will be in the mission, also Maka finding Chrona.


----------



## Koori (Sep 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Holy shit


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 18, 2011)

I wanna see Black Star meeting with that guy at some point


----------



## Koori (Sep 18, 2011)

People who didn't want to read Not! have no excuses now.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 18, 2011)

Did Ohkubo start using photoshop?


----------



## Koori (Sep 18, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Did Ohkubo start using photoshop?



Uh? Why are you asking this?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 18, 2011)

Koori said:


> Uh? Why are you asking this?


The scene with Liz and Patti had a pre-rendered dining set traced in, there's another one in Soul Eater Not! with the Tanuki sculpture.


----------



## Koori (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh, that? He's been using these layers for ages, is nothing new.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 18, 2011)

Koori said:


> Oh, that? He's been using these layers for ages, is nothing new.


Really? Didn't notice till now


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I am wondering why we didn't get a glimpse of Stein's eyes.I am afraid he seems madder than ever.Is he going to the moon with Kid,if so it's 99% he'll break down.


----------



## Koori (Sep 18, 2011)

Things are being set up for this mission to end up in a disaster of enormous proportions. All these farewells are giving me the shivers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



As expected, Black*Star found the trip to the moon an even more greater challenge, but in the end he still will go along with the rest of Spartoi except Kid and confront Crona.

The designs of the two last Death Scythes are just amazing, I like especially the Africa guy, so brawny.

Crona is being delusional, for he Medusa is now nothing but an invisible entity who he calls her "master".

The male meister and weapon of Not! taking part in the mission was pleasantly surprising, and finally explains the existence of the Soul Eater spinoff in itself.




All this is happening with everyone absolutely oblivious to the fact Noah is still alive and kicking.




Immortal King said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering why we didn't get a glimpse of Stein's eyes.I am afraid he seems madder than ever.Is he going to the moon with Kid,if so it's 99% he'll break down.




*Spoiler*: __ 



As long as Marie stays with him it will be ok, but I too am wondering if there's a certain limit to the amount of insanity Stein can withstand even with Marie at his side.




Tezca's reason for dying is finally explained. Now he's just a soul he can reflect himself in any object or substance (water for example) that has mirroring properties.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 18, 2011)

Ohkubo got really lazy. 
I'm excited for the next chap.


----------



## Koori (Sep 18, 2011)

So, how many rounds do you think Black*Star will last against Crona?


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 18, 2011)

Why is Soul cosplaying as B*S?





Koori said:


> So, how many rounds do you think Crona will last against  Black*Star?



Fixed.


----------



## Koori (Sep 18, 2011)

Black*star is the strongest of Spartoi, if Crona defeats him as we think he will, the rest better run for their lives.


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 18, 2011)

Koori said:


> Black*star is the strongest of Spartoi, if Crona defeats him as we think he will, the rest better run for their lives.



You are forgetting about plotkai friendship-no-jutsu.Maka has the best chances due to their relationship


----------



## Koori (Sep 18, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> You are forgetting about plotkai friendship-no-jutsu.Maka has the best chances due to their relationship



Wrong manga sir. That would have worked back then, but not anymore. It will take more than mere words to save Crona this time.

Besides, it makes sense that Kid won't be there to see him, because he already agreed, and in fact was the only one, with Shinigami's decision of executing Crona.  The rest were all against that premature decision, but now they're going to witness themselves Crona's state and understand how damn right Shinigami is.


----------



## Mastic (Sep 18, 2011)

No Asura glimpse this chapter. 

But a good one nonetheless. Clay and Akane was a surprise. And the muthafuckin' Africa and West Asia DS looks fucking badass. 



Killer Bee said:


> Why is Soul cosplaying as B*S?



I thought exactly the same.


----------



## Moon (Sep 18, 2011)

When I saw the new scythes I was disappointed that the main chicks from NOT! and Maka's mother were both missing from the line up. Then Clay and Akane popping up blew my mind because I didn't see it coming. Concerning that one of the new Scythes looks fairly similar to Asura with the head wrapping. Both look good, hope their characters are interesting. Africa flat out refused to come the first time so he's likely fairly incompatible with most people.

At least Maka's mother is mentioned. Perhaps after Spirit goes and gets himself killed and this massive battle wraps up Maka will go search for her mother to get training or something. Chrona is getting better with each chapter, fantastic faces.

The eternal spring being mentioned again was cool, that was way back. Random magic engineer guy is random and making such a massive airship in such a short amount of time is odd but whatever. Wonder how Asura/Justin got to the Moon.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I am cracking like a motherfucking maniac right now. 


Maka just received a wedding ring that saves its wearer from the madness and is rushing off to save her beloved Crona by sliding it on his/her timid finger.   I could cum a hole through a fully stocked bookshelf, sidelong.




Regarding the chapter as a whole, very pleased.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shinigami creeped me out a bit at the end there, he looked mad as any other crazy ass he's been set against.  But what got me thinkin' today was Crona and Medusa.

Medusa took Arachne's body.  So, I'm wondering.....
Did Crona kill Medusa and now the insano-meter has buried the needle so thoroughly that now Crona just imagines her there as an after affect of the mind being shattered?  Or, did Medusa sacrifice her physical body and everything attached to it to pull an Arachne technique and become a pure ephemeral entity, allowing her to quite literally dwell in and bond to Crona's heart and soul?
Makes sense.  Crona's been nothing but a tool to her from the start.  So her plan was, to create a compatible vessel using her own body and psychologically condition it from birth, to create a weapon of pure madness and infuse it into the vessel, to awaken the Kishin by revitalizing it with the pure madness thus making Kishin compatible with the vessel, becoming like a ghost and possessing the vessel, consuming the compatible Kishin and then becoming the new Kishin herself.  That sound about right to you all?

This has all been Medusa's mad bid at not merely creating a new Kishin but at becoming a kishin herself and The Kishin itself simultaneously?


----------



## Mastic (Sep 18, 2011)

Moon said:


> When I saw the new scythes I was disappointed that the main chicks from NOT! and Maka's mother were both missing from the line up. Then Clay and Akane popping up blew my mind because I didn't see it coming. Concerning that one of the new Scythes looks fairly similar to Asura with the head wrapping. Both look good, hope their characters are interesting. Africa flat out refused to come the first time so he's likely fairly incompatible with most people.
> 
> At least Maka's mother is mentioned. *Perhaps after Spirit goes and gets himself killed* and this massive battle wraps up Maka will go search for her mother to get training or something. Chrona is getting better with each chapter, fantastic faces.
> 
> The eternal spring being mentioned again was cool, that was way back. Random magic engineer guy is random and making such a massive airship in such a short amount of time is odd but whatever. Wonder how Asura/Justin got to the Moon.



Dont even suggest it. 

Though I do agree, lots of death is to come. Especially with Asura about to wtfstomp everyone. 




IDGabrielHM said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be fuckin' epic if so.


----------



## Soul (Sep 18, 2011)

Excellent chapter this month, I am happy


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2011)

Can't wait for the impending lunacy .

Maka vs Chrona should be interesting if it happens.


----------



## Atsuro (Sep 19, 2011)

Mastic said:


> That would be fuckin' epic if so.



I'd prefer the madness angle especially since Arachne did the whole madness entity thing first. And lastly because Medusa is becoming tiresome and just needs to die already. Her and Chrona's story needs to be tied up, so she can stop sucking up the limelight from other villains.


----------



## Egotism (Sep 19, 2011)

Got chills when it mentioned DTK's awakening. He's gonna do it up


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 19, 2011)

People still ship Maka x Crona?Very optimistic of them to say the least

<Has already said the chapter is awesome no need to reiterate


----------



## Koori (Sep 19, 2011)

Start to guess how many of these characters won't be coming back from the moon and how many won't be coming back from the battle against Crona.

And meanwhile Noah is going rampant, with everyone from Shibusen oblivious to this third threat.


----------



## Motochika (Sep 19, 2011)

Loved this chapter can't wait to see the Death Scythes at work.


----------



## Excalibur (Sep 19, 2011)

This was a great chapter, best one I've read in some time. I'm excited to see what happens next. I get the feeling Kid will get some _*major development *_judging from Death Scythe's words. Those two swordsman looked cool as well. Should be some interesting releases coming in.


----------



## blux (Sep 19, 2011)

Damn, those new death scythes look epic >. Also I'm so glad Not! was tied in to the story. Hope Akane will get to meet Black✰Star


----------



## Blatman (Sep 19, 2011)

Cant wait till this arc gets in full flow it's gonna be epic! Great chapter and it took long enough to come out!


----------



## Koori (Sep 19, 2011)

So Black*Star is going to the moon too or did I understand that wrong? The translation is so crappy.


----------



## Sesha (Sep 19, 2011)

The Death Scythes look pretty cool. Decent chapter, even if it all was just "prep and build up".

How long until these Death Scythes are fodderized by a casual fart from Asura, I wonder.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 19, 2011)

Where is Free or if you prefer the man with the demon eye, i want him to return already.


----------



## Koori (Sep 19, 2011)

Sesha said:


> The Death Scythes look pretty cool. Decent chapter, even if it all was just "prep and build up".
> 
> How long until these Death Scythes are fodderized by a casual fart from Asura, I wonder.



Give it 10 chapters, they won't even get close to him. 

But something I wish for is Justin dying killed by the God he worships, how ironic that would be...

And Maka is going to see with her own eyes the horror Crona has turned, she and the rest of Spartoi except Kid, Liz & Patty are going to be engulfed inside a black sea.

So who do you think will bite the dust? For the meantime we won't be considering Noah a serious threat.... until he arrives and finds a completely defendless Death City. And then there's Angela too.


----------



## Moon (Sep 19, 2011)

Wouldn't surprise me if Maka's mom showed up during Maka's fight with Chrona. Free her from Mad Blood or something. Would parallel Chrona fighting with Medusa behind her (in hir head).


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 19, 2011)

Moon said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if Maka's mom showed up during Maka's fight with Chrona. Free her from Mad Blood or something. Would parallel Chrona fighting with Medusa behind her (in hir head).



I'd actually like that idea since we'd also get to finally see her.Might be a bit hard to explain how she just happened to bump across the fight


----------



## Koori (Sep 19, 2011)

Perhaps the ring enables a sensor that might allow Maka's mother feel the soul of her daughter? We know she's going to make an appearance sooner or later.


----------



## Soul (Sep 19, 2011)

Hopefully.


----------



## Mastic (Sep 19, 2011)

Im expecting all of the DS except for Spirit and Marie to die. As for Crona's side, I really dont see any of Spartoi dying so soon.



Excalibur said:


> This was a great chapter, best one I've read in some time. I'm excited to see what happens next. I get the feeling Kid will get some _*major development *_judging from Death Scythe's words. *Those two swordsman looked cool as well.* Should be some interesting releases coming in.



Dont worry Asura will fodderize them just the same.


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 19, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Im expecting all of the DS except for Spirit and Marie to die. As for Crona's side, I really dont see any of Spartoi dying so soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry Asura will fodderize them just the same.



Good guys don't really die in SE do they?Then again Ohkubo has shown no hesitation for killing off disposable fodder but i can't really see Asura massacring them.If Kid does awaken btw he'll put up a fight imo(the two sanzu lines vs Mosquito were mighty impressive though Asura obviously is superior by leagues).


----------



## Mastic (Sep 19, 2011)

Well its best for them to die here especially since we're getting a new "Death" once Kid fully awakens. The only reason why I say Spirit and Marie would live is because they're the most connected with the main cast and Stein can still use them.


----------



## Koori (Sep 19, 2011)

Tezca is already dead, so... well, not at all, but he's just a soul now, and an extremly efficient one.

Asura is a true monster, the bastard probably hasn't fully recovered yet and just his insanity spreading through the world gives you an idea of how terribly powerful he's.

Btw, am I the only one who thinks Kid's awakening requires he dying once?


----------



## Soul (Sep 19, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Good guys don't really die in SE do they?



Where's BJ?



> i can't really see Asura massacring them.



Asura would completely destroy everyone except for Stein/Marie (Asura would still win, but he wouldn't completely destroy them) and Shinigami/Spirit (Although this can't happen).



> If Kid does awaken btw he'll put up a fight imo(the two sanzu lines vs Mosquito were mighty impressive though Asura obviously is superior by leagues).



Kid nor anyone in Spartoi can do shit to Asura.
At least not one on one.

And I doubt that the Lines of Sanzu can give you that amount of power.


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 19, 2011)

Hmm so the characters from Soul Eater Not got ported in. 

Yeah I assume Spartoi escapes alive. 

Kid is probably going to go all lines and to win is definitely going to require a combo attack. Assuming they just don't get crushed have to retreat and do this again later. But I am thinking Maka's dad is dead for sure.

Also u would figure witches would exploit this hole in Shibusens defense and attack


----------



## very bored (Sep 19, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Also u would figure witches would exploit this hole in Shibusens defense and attack



Do the witches know this operation is going on?


----------



## Moon (Sep 19, 2011)

Surely more than a couple named characters are going to die in the Asura battle (though I don't see anyone dying against Chrona).

In order of likelyhood:
1). Justin - It's his time, he's ungodly persistent at living but surely he'll fall to Marie eventually which brings us to...
2). Marie - Justin dies, Marie's plot is done. Dies protecting a NOT fodder or something heroic. Stein now starts wielding Spirit as he should be.
3). New Death Scythes - That West Asia one turns traitor, Ding Diinga dies killing him. It is as amazing as it is utterly pointless.
4). Spirit - He had his touching moment with Maka, can't say I see all that much else for him to do plotwise. Shinigami is gonna die from Kidd. Only saving grace he has going on is that Stein is going to be weaponless if Marie dies and Spirit dies.
5). Stein - Solves the problem with Spirit dying. Stein was fodder against Noah and if Marie dies will fall into insanity. Perhaps Spirit kills him.

Those who aren't going to die no matter what:
1). Asura - Duh.
2). Kidd - Kind of has to survive being a main part of the trio and all.
3). NOT Fodder - Can't just have their own series then go up and die in 5 chapters after being introduced in the real manga, or can they? I kinda hope they can really. 
4). Azusa - She's gonna be flying the ship and doing the sight seeing strategy stuff, faaaar from Asura.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 20, 2011)

Ohkubo jumps shark and kills Kidd.  Shinigami has to find a new way to uproot himself and deal with the grief without becoming a death god of madness rather than order.


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 20, 2011)

nah shinigami is clearly falling to the dark side sword guys will die or take kids slot on spartoi still spartoi needs to make more death scythes


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 20, 2011)

very bored said:


> Do the witches know this operation is going on?



they usually have spies


----------



## Koori (Sep 20, 2011)

Moon said:


> 2). Marie - Justin dies, Marie's plot is done. Dies protecting a NOT fodder or something heroic. Stein now starts wielding Spirit as he should be.



This is a joke, right? Marie deserves the happiness she wishes for and will survive this battle.



> 3). New Death Scythes - That West Asia one turns traitor, Ding Diinga dies killing him. It is as amazing as it is utterly pointless.



And for that reason it won't happen.



> 4). Spirit - He had his touching moment with Maka, can't say I see all that much else for him to do plotwise. Shinigami is gonna die from Kidd. Only saving grace he has going on is that Stein is going to be weaponless if Marie dies and Spirit dies.



Agreed, Spirit has more chance, and his possible death should lead to Maka's mother first appearance.



> 5). Stein - Solves the problem with Spirit dying. Stein was fodder against Noah and if Marie dies will fall into insanity. Perhaps Spirit kills him.



Stein and the rest got ambushed and it was all Tezca's fault, I don't see him dying and for that reason too Marie won't die. True, he may fall to insanity, but as long Marie stays with him it will be all fine.

Justin will die this time, no doubt. He's against 6 Elite Death Scythe, Stein, Akane, Clay and Kid. Justin is dead meat.



> Those who aren't going to die no matter what:
> 1). Asura - Duh.
> 2). Kidd - Kind of has to survive being a main part of the trio and all.
> 3). NOT Fodder - Can't just have their own series then go up and die in 5 chapters after being introduced in the real manga, or can they? I kinda hope they can really.
> 4). Azusa - She's gonna be flying the ship and doing the sight seeing strategy stuff, faaaar from Asura.


Hmm... I may be the only one who thinks Kid's awakening can happen only if he dies once.


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 20, 2011)

Soul said:


> Where's BJ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well BJ was fodder in a sense he was brought in for a specific task and we couldn't allow him to ruin Stein x Marie could we?(just kidding don't even care about that ship)

You are vastly underestimating the sanzu lines mate going from getting fodderised badly to one shotting a without a doubt powerful opponent(while already badly injured) coupled with his tapping into the madness=guaranteed kickassery.Also i don't believe the increase in power is linear the more lines that are unlocked i think it's exponential since he'll become the new Shinigami as soon as he does that(based on what we know).Not saying he'll beat Asura but he'll definitely give him a run for his money


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 20, 2011)

not a bad idea


----------



## Koori (Sep 20, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Well BJ was fodder in a sense he was brought in for a specific task and we couldn't allow him to ruin Stein x Marie could we?(just kidding don't even care about that ship)
> 
> You are vastly underestimating the sanzu lines mate going from getting fodderised badly to one shotting a without a doubt powerful opponent(while already badly injured) coupled with his tapping into the madness=guaranteed kickassery.Also i don't believe the increase in power is linear the more lines that are unlocked i think it's exponential since he'll become the new Shinigami as soon as he does that(based on what we know).Not saying he'll beat Asura but he'll definitely give him a run for his money



Comparing Asura with an underling of Aracne, seriously dude...

A weak Asura was already on par with Shinigami, do you really expect Kid to even put some resistance?


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 20, 2011)

Koori said:


> Comparing Asura with an underling of Aracne, seriously dude...
> 
> A weak Asura was already on par with Shinigami, do you really expect Kid to even put some resistance?



He wasn't on par Shinigami was clearly superior and that's why he chose to flee.And Shinigami is probably past his prime as well.Anyways i explained your reasons for thinking he could stand up to him not buying it is fine and all but as soon as i can actually support my opinion i don't see why that is an impossibility.Also that underling as you called him was dominating Free in a weaker version so it's not crazy to assume he's pretty powerful.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 20, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> He wasn't on par Shinigami was clearly superior and that's why he chose to flee.And Shinigami is probably past his prime as well.Anyways i explained your reasons for thinking he could stand up to him not buying it is fine and all but as soon as i can actually support my opinion i don't see why that is an impossibility.Also that underling as you called him was dominating Free in a weaker version so it's not crazy to assume he's pretty powerful.



Free isn't impressive either. Quite frankly there's not much to hint that Kid is in Asura's league, while it's true Asura is most probably weaker than Shinigami, current Kid most probably isn't even anyway near shinigami.


----------



## Koori (Sep 20, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> He wasn't on par Shinigami was clearly superior and that's why he chose to flee.And Shinigami is probably past his prime as well.Anyways i explained your reasons for thinking he could stand up to him not buying it is fine and all but as soon as i can actually support my opinion i don't see why that is an impossibility.Also that underling as you called him was dominating Free in a weaker version so it's not crazy to assume he's pretty powerful.



Maybe, but I guess Kid will pay a really big price for that so called "awakening", he could even die.

I also find interesting that Black*Star will go along with the rest of Spartoi to battle Crona. He's the strongest of the students, so if Crona defeats him this time, you know what this will mean to Maka. In addition, Black*Star is almost inmune to the insanity, which says a lot.



Spirit King said:


> Free isn't impressive either. Quite frankly there's not much to hint that Kid is in Asura's league, while it's true Asura is most probably weaker than Shinigami, current Kid most probably isn't even anyway near shinigami.



More or less. 1 sanzu line to fight on par with 400 year younger Mosquito and 2 to defeat a colossal cerberus and a guy who's nothing more than the content of the Book of Eibon personified.


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 20, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> He wasn't on par Shinigami was clearly superior and that's why he chose to flee.And Shinigami is probably past his prime as well.Anyways i explained your reasons for thinking he could stand up to him not buying it is fine and all but as soon as i can actually support my opinion i don't see why that is an impossibility.Also that underling as you called him was dominating Free in a weaker version so it's not crazy to assume he's pretty powerful.



no shin was losing without a weapon kishin ran because he is a coward who takes no unnecessary risk


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 20, 2011)

Asura better be glad Black Star is not going to the moon.


----------



## Koori (Sep 20, 2011)

RumbleKing Yoshitsune said:


> Asura better be glad Black Star is not going to the moon.



Yeah, because that would make a difference


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 20, 2011)

Koori said:


> Because it would make a difference, right?



Black Star>Everyone. 

So yeah it will make a big difference.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 20, 2011)

Asura + Weapon was forcing shinigami to go all out and actually get mad again.

Shinigami was weaponless.

Granted at the time Asura had "just" woken up, but he wasn't the only one out of practice and out of his right mindset in that fight.
Just because he utterly destroyed a bunch of children and got one decent soul resonance shot off on his former teacher doesn't mean he's untouchable.  He was always the strongest of the old order, but Shinigami still found a way to beat him didn't he.


As for Justin dying, I dunno......It's not Justin vs Everybody.  It's Justin+Asura+Innumerable Clowns vs Everbody - Shinigami.
I was shocked when Giriko bought the farm, could happen, who knows.


----------



## Koori (Sep 20, 2011)

Asura is a coward as his tittle dictates and won't move a muscle unless he fears someone may break through the clown defenses.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 21, 2011)

Ehhh, there's a difference between having the aspect of terror and being the god of it.  Asura's trademark and motivation was terror fear and insecurity, it drove him to become as strong as he was to try and push the frightening world away but it just made him get even worse.

But, when he finally fuck-snapped, the first thing he did was unravel his own layers upon layers of protection and expose himself to the world.  Now fear means something else to him entirely; as a god he can face the world without pause.


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Sep 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



NOT characters? 

Wonder iif Tsurugi will pop up at one point,


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 21, 2011)

Just you wait, Maka vs Crona. Maka losing when suddenly Tsurugi out of fucking nowhere.


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Sep 21, 2011)

With two Meisters?


----------



## DemonOfWrath (Sep 21, 2011)

I do have to wonder how Akane and Clay are all of a sudden strong enough to join in on attacking Asura, of all things. It feels too much like an asspull to shoehorn NOT in to me. 

In NOT, they're brand new to shibusen, so there's good odds they're less experienced than the main cast, and if they're actually strong enough to join in on the attack, which seems to imply they're stronger than at least some of spartoi, or else massively special in some regard, you'd think they'd have played a part earlier in the manga (battle for brew, assault on arachnophobia, hell, shouldn't they be part of spartoi if they're that strong?).


----------



## Soul (Sep 21, 2011)

DemonOfWrath said:


> In NOT, they're brand new to shibusen, so there's good odds they're less experienced than the main cast.



Well... remember that NOT has been happening before Sid was a zombie, so it was a time ago.

IIRC, Soul Eater has seen two winters, so that's another complete year.
They can be strong, we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## DemonOfWrath (Sep 21, 2011)

True, the brand new reasoning is somewhat weak. I can see them being strong, just not strong enough to be included in that fight. I'm also assuming though, that Kid's really only included due to the fact that they need him to become a full shinigami to win the fight, as if he's included on strength alone then why wouldn't Black Star be included as well (I'm not sure on the mid-air battle reason, as surely that would disqualify Stein and Marie too?), and I can't possibly imagine those Akane/Clay could be at the level of those two. 

The only reasoning I can see at the moment is the star clan techniques that Akane has being EXTREMELY useful for the situation.

Edit: Rereading chapter 89 and I saw Kid was stating BS was the strongest in all of Shibusen, not just stronger than Kid, so there has to be something in their techniques, but still my feeling about their inclusion is still the same until I see the next few chapters.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 21, 2011)

DemonOfWrath said:


> I do have to wonder how Akane and Clay are all of a sudden strong enough to join in on attacking Asura, of all things. It feels too much like an asspull to shoehorn NOT in to me.
> 
> In NOT, they're brand new to shibusen, so there's good odds they're less experienced than the main cast, and if they're actually strong enough to join in on the attack, which seems to imply they're stronger than at least some of spartoi, or else massively special in some regard, you'd think they'd have played a part earlier in the manga (battle for brew, assault on arachnophobia, hell, shouldn't they be part of spartoi if they're that strong?).



They had at least 2 years since we saw them and even then they were shown to be above average for even Eat level students.


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 21, 2011)

well in physical stats they are under black star and killik still they have to have something special


----------



## Mastic (Sep 21, 2011)

They've had almost the same amount of time to train as the main cast, it really shouldn't be surprising that they are atleast Spartoi. For all we know, Clay could have became a DS already.


----------



## Inimicus (Sep 22, 2011)

DemonOfWrath said:


> I do have to wonder how Akane and Clay are all of a sudden strong enough to join in on attacking Asura, of all things. It feels too much like an asspull to shoehorn NOT in to me.
> 
> In NOT, they're brand new to shibusen, so there's good odds they're less experienced than the main cast, and if they're actually strong enough to join in on the attack, which seems to imply they're stronger than at least some of spartoi, or else massively special in some regard, you'd think they'd have played a part earlier in the manga (battle for brew, assault on arachnophobia, hell, shouldn't they be part of spartoi if they're that strong?).



My guess is that their inclusion in this upcoming battle is because Akane and Clay possess some sort of talent/knowledge that will be needed for this particular mission rather than their fighting ability. They're no doubt much stronger now compared to where they are at in NOT currently, but they'll likely have a non-combat role in the upcoming mission.


----------



## Moon (Sep 22, 2011)

Inimicus said:


> My guess is that their inclusion in this upcoming battle is because Akane and Clay possess some sort of talent/knowledge that will be needed for this particular mission rather than their fighting ability. They're no doubt much stronger now compared to where they are at in NOT currently, but they'll likely have a non-combat role in the upcoming mission.



This.

They are members of the Central Information Office. That does not scream unparalleled strength to me. They aren't a Death Scythe, no chance are they strong enough to go out on the front lines with the Death Scythes. 

But then I remember Shaula and that she likely isn't around anymore... Witch's soul is with somebody. 

I wonder why Soul isn't an acknowledged Death Scythe by Tezca and the rest of the group.

Also, I don't like how Enrique just suddenly reappeared this chapter. Is he seriously going to join them on the moon? If so I'm calling it first, Enrique wields Spirit.


----------



## DemonOfWrath (Sep 22, 2011)

Spirit? Nah-uh, I'm calling Enrique wielding Marie simply due to a lightning fast kung-fu monkey being awesome.


----------



## Moon (Sep 22, 2011)

DemonOfWrath said:


> Spirit? Nah-uh, I'm calling Enrique wielding Marie simply due to a lightning fast kung-fu monkey being awesome.



This is also acceptable.

Was sad to see the two new Death Scythes didn't come with partners. Guess they are solo like Justin and Giriko. I'm still waiting for a weapon to wield a weapon, I had high hopes West Asia and Tsar were going to be like that initially (since when they were mentioned the two were on a mission together).


----------



## very bored (Sep 22, 2011)

Moon said:


> I wonder why Soul isn't an acknowledged Death Scythe by Tezca and the rest of the group.



I assume it's related to a large difference in experience.


----------



## Koori (Sep 22, 2011)

Soul can't be acknowledged as Elite Death Scythe until he wins in a one vs one without Maka's help, something that has been foreshadowed for ages. And same goes for Maka. Why do you think BlackStar and Kid are stronger if not?


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 22, 2011)

Koori said:


> Soul can't be acknowledged as Elite Death Scythe until he wins in a one vs one without Maka's help, something that has been foreshadowed for ages. And same goes for Maka. Why do you think BlackStar and Kid are stronger if not?



It obviously isn't purely that. Kid is the Shinigami's son and Black Star is well Black Star It's extremely unlikely for Maka be able to fight alone at the same level as those guys. Soul however has a chance against tsubaki and liz and patti, considering he's a deathscythe and doesn't have any inherent disadvantages against them.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 22, 2011)

If Tsubaki was a Death Scythe.....


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 23, 2011)

^ Yeah we've been through that.  That'd be awesome.  A Demon Weapon AND a Deathscythe at the same time, would be broken as hell.  A lot like Ragnarok eating a witch's soul..........which frankly may have already happened off-panel.


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 23, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> It obviously isn't purely that. Kid is the Shinigami's son and Black Star is well Black Star It's extremely unlikely for Maka be able to fight alone at the same level as those guys. Soul however has a chance against tsubaki and liz and patti, considering he's a deathscythe and doesn't have any inherent disadvantages against them.



well liz and patti do have the advantage of one being able to shoot and they can switch although liz is not good at physical activity so it would be interesting. 

Still Maka's not going to be able to be on the same physical level although she is smarter so that compensates along with her special detection.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 23, 2011)

Is Spirit deserved to get this kind of treatment from his daughter? It seems that Maka don't really give a damn about her father at all.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 23, 2011)

He cheated on her mother and broke up their family.
That's a fairly tender relationship.


----------



## roboupyo (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure in a commercial Make says "all WE have to do is collect a witch soul" and they're set, bc they have already collected the 99 other souls. I wonder why after killing Medusa Soul didn't transform into a Death Scyth?


----------



## Soul (Sep 24, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Is Spirit deserved to get this kind of treatment from his daughter? It seems that Maka don't really give a damn about her father at all.



I can't really blame her; Spirit fucked up big time.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2011)

^um....no he didn't?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

Mider T said:


> ^um....no he didn't?



 what do you define as "didn't"

The dude's a player, it was a good call leaving him with her dignity still intact.

Unfortunately Maka still loves him as a daughter to a father


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 24, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> what do you define as "didn't"
> 
> The dude's a player, it was a good call leaving him with her dignity still intact.
> 
> Unfortunately Maka still loves him as a daughter to a father



Why is that unfortunate he also cares for her

And she's the one always putting him into an awkward position


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 25, 2011)

roboupyo said:


> I'm pretty sure in a commercial Make says "all WE have to do is collect a witch soul" and they're set, bc they have already collected the 99 other souls. I wonder why after killing Medusa Soul didn't transform into a Death Scyth?



I do not follow you, sir.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 2, 2011)

roboupyo said:


> I'm pretty sure in a commercial Make says "all WE have to do is collect a witch soul" and they're set, bc they have already collected the 99 other souls. I wonder why after killing Medusa Soul didn't transform into a Death Scyth?





IDGabrielHM said:


> I do not follow you, sir.


Neither do I. What? 

//HbS


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 7, 2011)

.


----------



## Moon (Oct 8, 2011)

That is a bad post and you should feel bad.


----------



## Aldric (Oct 8, 2011)

This thread makes such an awesome neg dump

Thanks guys you're great


----------



## Koori (Oct 8, 2011)

I thought the next chapter was already out and I find "this" instead...

I'm going to kill you, IK.


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 8, 2011)

Koori said:


> I thought the next chapter was already out and I find "this" instead...
> 
> I'm going to kill you, IK.



Mate the thread was 4th paged i just bumped it

Also you know chapters don't come out this early


----------



## Koori (Oct 8, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Mate the thread was 4th paged i just bumped it
> 
> Also you know chapters don't come out this early



Chapter 87 came out one week earlier than expected. So there are usually exceptions


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Oct 9, 2011)

Moon said:


> That is a bad post and you should feel bad.


...........


----------



## Koori (Oct 16, 2011)

Spoilers are out. Whoever offers to translate them, I will gladly +rep.

This
This


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 16, 2011)

I actually saw the 2nd spoilers in animedestiny and using google translator they made exactly zero sense.Also check the date on the first site you link i doubt there's anything noteworthy(and again they don't make sense at least using google translate).And i am aware it's by no means an accurate translation but when i say no sense i mean not at all


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 16, 2011)

^I know right? 
It's funny though.


----------



## Koori (Oct 16, 2011)

WTF!? 

Fake, spoilers are outrageously fake.


----------



## very bored (Oct 16, 2011)

Soul Eater is a busty character and I just do not have any milk!


----------



## Aldric (Oct 16, 2011)

I like how the spoiler chick seems insulted and vaguely passive agressive about people visiting her blog for Soul Eater recaps and not for her autistic pinko ramblings about Ohkubo being racist


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 16, 2011)

Well, it's her blog, she can, should and will do whatever the fuck she wants.

This month's chapter sure is late, isn't it.

//HbS


----------



## Soul (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah. It's weird.


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 16, 2011)

Actually last month's was even worse.Let's hope it won't be repeated


----------



## Aldric (Oct 16, 2011)

The worst thing is no one scans the raw anymore


----------



## Koori (Oct 16, 2011)

Jcafe24 should have it.


----------



## daikun (Oct 16, 2011)

Soul Eater 91

Chapter 91 has just been released


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 16, 2011)

Out of fucking nowhere

Cliffhanger ending


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Oct 16, 2011)

Well, that was damned abrupt.

Glad to see they're at least keeping up the funny a wee bit, too.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So to summarize,

The magical airship is the answer to life, the universe, and everything.
We got a new titty-clown, and a tentacle rapist clown....
....and the moon, clown.  And clowns have "names" now.
One of the deathscythes transforms into a My Little Pony Keyblade.
Spirit and Stein are going to die of cancer.
Kidd's too cool for his Sanzu lines.
Shibusen went into this totally half-cocked.


That was in all candor pretty sweet.





But no Maka/Crona makes me a sad panda.  I was looking forward to that meet-up real bad.  Still looking forward to it.  What a tease.


----------



## Aldric (Oct 16, 2011)

Clown "Gekkou"* let's do this

*TLN: moonlight

Keikaku means "plan"


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Oct 17, 2011)

I just love White Rabbit's design.

 hello
 hello


----------



## Noah (Oct 17, 2011)

Clowns are getting names now?

....Clownspada?


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Oct 17, 2011)

Ewwwwwwww that's not fair now.  Hollows had names before espadas donchaknow.

Besides in one chapter the clowns have achieved a higher kill count than the espada did in nearly an entire arc.  Don't go saying things I can't unhear.


----------



## Koori (Oct 17, 2011)

I see very few will survive this. Meanwhile, with one faction on the Moon and the other heading towards Crona's lair, everyone is being oblivious to the third potential danger: Noah.


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 17, 2011)

Koori said:


> I see very few will survive this. Meanwhile, with one faction on the Moon and the other heading towards Crona's lair, everyone is being oblivious to the third potential danger: Noah.



Noah is no match for the most powerful Spartoi it's only his resurrections that are actually dangerous.I think only fodder will die(not sure about the !NOT fellas though it will be very anticlimactic if they got there only to get slaughtered)


----------



## Koori (Oct 17, 2011)

You think so? I think Spirit will bite the dust. Hell, if something happens to Shinigami-sama, Spirit who is his weapon will die for sure.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 17, 2011)

Spirit and Stein are both fucked , i say. more so because of his last line. Hope the NOt guysd dont die in the few chs, that would be a waste.


----------



## FeiHong (Oct 17, 2011)

I wanted to see these awesome fights animated...


----------



## Soul (Oct 17, 2011)

Good chapter, it's good to see that people are actually dying.
I don't see how Stein will survive this arc.

I like how this is developing, let's see how it goes.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 17, 2011)

FINAL ARC GO! i feel bad that people will die, but it had to happen


----------



## Koori (Oct 17, 2011)

This isn't the last arc.


----------



## Mastic (Oct 17, 2011)

Chapter felt short but good nonetheless. 

And I suppose even Stein has predicted his own death huh. Cant wait for the real shit to start when Asura fully awakens.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 17, 2011)

Koori said:


> This isn't the last arc.



What makes you so sure of that? 

Also, i dislike the fact that the moon is actually IN the sky, instead of in space


----------



## Mastic (Oct 17, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Also, i dislike the fact that the moon is actually IN the sky, instead of in space*



Same here, guess Ohkubo really didnt feel like explaining how people could breathe in space... as if that was that would be a big deal in this verse.


----------



## Koori (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh, cmon, it was very obvious that Soul Eater Moon =/= our Moon. Really, it's not a big deal.



Inuhanyou said:


> What makes you so sure of that?



Just count how many things are left to tie, starting with the fact Tsubaki, Lizz & Patty aren't even Death Scythe yet. Oh, and the major danger Angela can become, or the leader of the witches waiting patiently to put her plan of revenge into motion, if something bad happens to Shinigami-sama. Etc.

Also, judging by the title it looks like the two arcs will be handled separately.


----------



## Soul (Oct 17, 2011)

I like Koori.


----------



## Koori (Oct 17, 2011)

Soul said:


> I like Koori.



Thanks bro, I like you too 

A pity it seems we are going to have to wait till this arc ends before we head to Spartoi's mission (I could be wrong though), but meh, either way it will be awesome.


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 17, 2011)

Can i please get good guy deaths(that are actually relevant to the storyline?)Joe and Mifune are excluded because Mifune never really joined the good guys and Joe was disposable to say the least.Thanks in advance.


----------



## Koori (Oct 17, 2011)

My list of casualties for this mission.

*Shibusen*

Spirit
One Death Scythe
Almost all the Shibusen corps

*Kishin*

Justin
The three main clowns
Lots in the clown army

Stein? Cmon, just by the fact we were already hinted twice at his death increases his survival chance. Besides, he dying would have no relevance in the plot at all.

Spirit's possible demise on the other hand would haste Maka's mother arrival.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 17, 2011)

Hmm still it seems no matter what happens Shibusen is going to be crippled.

I don't see them beating the Kishin at this point so I figure this mission will be a bust at best they wound him then beat a hasty retreat.

Odds of taking down Crona are way better though. Also be interesting to see Maka's leadership style.

And such heavy losses will no doubt leave them open for attacks. Most likely group to target a crippled Shibusen would be the witches. Maybe Noah.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 17, 2011)

IDGabrielHM said:


> Ewwwwwwww that's not fair now.  Hollows had names before espadas donchaknow.
> 
> Besides in one chapter the clowns have achieved a higher kill count than the espada did in nearly an entire arc.  Don't go saying things I can't unhear.



Well to be fair espada only fought named characters but I do fully expect more dead Elite Meisters and Death Scythes in this Arc then we got dead captains and vice captains in bleach.


----------



## Noah (Oct 17, 2011)

Calm down kids, 'twas just a joke. 

My thought process was that, aside from Grand Fisher, Hollows didn't really have names. Or not names that mattered, anyway. Then we get these super Hollows that have human-esque names.

Now SE is giving us super Clowns with names. Plus, ya know...Oh, Kubo. 

Clearly these clowns and Justin will be far more epic than the collective whole of post-SS Bleach.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 18, 2011)

I think its pretty standard though. its like videogames most trash mobs don't have names. Bosses do or at least unique titles.


----------



## Soul (Oct 18, 2011)

Koori said:


> Thanks bro, I like you too







> A pity it seems we are going to have to wait till this arc ends before we head to Spartoi's mission (I could be wrong though), but meh, either way it will be awesome.



I don't know about that.
I hope that Spartoi makes their move fast, and then join the Moon's war.

I don't mind, though. As you said, it should be great either way.


----------



## siyrean (Oct 18, 2011)

Stein can't die, Marie hasn't gotten married yet.


----------



## Legend (Oct 18, 2011)

That Axe looks


----------



## Soljah (Oct 18, 2011)

I think Soul Eater will have deaths to main people similar to how Naruto did.  I can see Stein and Spirit dying like J-man did in Naruto.  Its Spartoi's turn to surprass the old generation!!!!(after all the badass chars die to a broken villian that is)


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 18, 2011)

True. Heroic Last Stands are a Must.

Still this will be worse then what Konoha got. They lost their best with nice time gaps so they could build up some more. I am guessing Shibusen's Old Generation Top Tier gets crippled. Kid, the sisters, the new guys and whats her name Azusa. Are the only ones i don't expect to die at all. Everyone else though is in trouble.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Oct 19, 2011)

Last time someone died, they survived it and showed up in a mirror.


I'd like to see how anyone plans on killing Sid.  The first thing they ever did with him for the story was kill him off and he still manages to show up everywhere.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 19, 2011)

Justin has half of his face missing. The moon head dude is boss .





 It was like watching a gundam show with the funnels .


----------



## very bored (Oct 19, 2011)

IDGabrielHM said:


> Last time someone died, they survived it and showed up in a mirror.
> 
> 
> I'd like to see how anyone plans on killing Sid.





I think he'll die if he gets killed this time.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 19, 2011)

How do you kill someone that is already dead.

//HbS


----------



## Wicked (Oct 19, 2011)

Make a contract.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Oct 22, 2011)

I wonder if zombies still qualify for social security.

Talk about a loophole...


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Oct 27, 2011)

That's..............actually rather excellent.

Good show.  Wish you luck for the next one.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 29, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> How do you kill someone that is already dead.
> 
> //HbS



You don't, people die when they are killed.


----------



## Moon (Oct 30, 2011)

But Sid's the type who wouldn't die even if you killed him. That's just the kind of man he was.


----------



## Kek (Nov 8, 2011)

Eh, is it just me, or is this arc not sitting right with anyone else? 

Something about just seems...off, compared to previous arcs.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Nov 10, 2011)

*Had to*



Mider T said:


> You don't, people die when they are killed.





Moon said:


> But Sid's the type who wouldn't die even if you killed him. That's just the kind of man he was.


----------



## Mastic (Nov 15, 2011)

That one chicks  if anyone interested. Shes not AS annoying this time.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 15, 2011)

Where is the Werewolf dude, i liked him.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 15, 2011)

Mastic said:


> That one chicks  if anyone interested. Shes not AS annoying this time.



Fuck that hoe.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 16, 2011)

Nobody is forcing you to read it. I personally appreciate her writing.

//HbS


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 16, 2011)

Sounds like an interesting chapter.
More Black star wank which is always welcome.


----------



## Koori (Nov 19, 2011)

You know how much pissed I'm to come and still not find the chapter uploaded here after almost a week since its release in the market?

Yeah


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 19, 2011)

Sometimes it took a month.

//HbS


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Nov 19, 2011)

All of my want.  Come on chapter, thankgiving present ahoy.


----------



## daikun (Nov 20, 2011)

Soul eater 92

Chapter 92 is out


----------



## Soul (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Koori (Nov 20, 2011)

Stein = Godlike


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol I love how Stein used them as a distraction and the new Death Scythes are pretty cool, its shame they probably die here.

Kid thinks too much.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 20, 2011)

Stein kicking asses


----------



## darthpsykoz (Nov 20, 2011)

stein is looking awesome! where is black star? i want more acton from him!
i dont understand why kid is weaker than those people now i thot that guy he beat was one of the strongest...


----------



## Infinite Xero (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## spesh (Nov 21, 2011)

Is there going to be a Stein vs Justin insanity fight? Hells yeah.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 21, 2011)

^I want it I want it


----------



## FeiHong (Nov 21, 2011)

FYI, is Soul eater Not! 10 coming out yet? 

also, this chapter is awesome! I wonder though, if we're going to be getting a switch like from moon, then chrona vs maka/blackstar stuff.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Nov 21, 2011)

I was genuinely surprised.

I kinda thought that star cape clown didn't really have a head, and that the moon he showed off was just that one projectile he always kept around just in case for self defense, and expected him to shoot that old lady through and through in the middle of her gorilla attack.  Maybe Kidd will start fighting for real now; he hasn't nearly been putting as much into it as he's capable of given his prior showings.  Maybe if he had she wouldn't have had to kamekaze their asses.

The flaming Jin and the Stein-service were cool too.  Kinda makes me a little uneasy about how carefree shibusen seems to be with its red-shirts.  If the top players had been more involved in the beginning they'd likely have fewer casualties.


----------



## Mastic (Nov 22, 2011)

Stein vs. Justin, shit is going down. 

Cant wait for Asura to finally get off his lazy ass though.


----------



## Koori (Nov 22, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Stein vs. Justin, shit is going down.
> 
> Cant wait for Asura to finally get off his lazy ass though.



Oh, c'mon, if Asura decides to step forward, he'll just fart and you already know the rest.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 22, 2011)

Kid needs to step up, black star would've solo'd this bitch, Justin and insane Stein already.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Nov 22, 2011)

Given Asura's inclemencies and the nature of Clowns I'd think he'd auto-spawn them constantly when he really gets going, and that in itself could be quite a hassle.

Crona will probably get there too; once Crona's art gets more intense the black orbs of mad blood will start congealing into Black Clowns.  Being able to recommission Black Clowns as personal weapons and armor is certainly a good battle mechanic too if that turns out to be what happens, and it makes me wonder if Asura can repurpose the usual Clowns in a similar way and we just haven't seen him do it yet.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 23, 2011)

Past two chapters weren't that great. Felt like the pages were going by and nothing happening.


----------



## Kek (Nov 26, 2011)

I wonder how Crona will get to the Moon...Black Blood Rockets?



Nature Breeze said:


> Past two chapters weren't that great. Felt like the pages were going by and nothing happening.



I feel the same way. 

Hopefully Ohkubo is just rushing the boring part of 'Getting to the Moon', and the story will get better once they actually 'Land on the Moon'.


----------



## Bill from Accounting (Nov 26, 2011)

So yea...where's NOT! at?


----------



## Kek (Nov 27, 2011)

Swimming in a pit of lesbian homo-eroticism I assume.


----------



## Atsuro (Nov 27, 2011)

Kek said:


> Swimming in a pit of lesbian homo-eroticism I assume.



 Can I come?

Now that I have a new PC I can finally get my clown colorings done. It's not much, but I liked this image so much I am thinking of making an avatar out of it.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah I could use me a bit of Not! to round out the intensity of this last one.
A little carefree snuggly nonsense against the bitchslappings and murder.

Watch, Not! this time will have an intense combat chapter too, just 'cause.
Fuck I am counting the months 'til I see that dual meister rez I've waited for.


----------



## spesh (Dec 16, 2011)

Liz and Patty are in Not. Radiohead references in the regular chapter :33


----------



## Inimicus (Dec 20, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Fuck yes, Stein being a fuckin' batshit crazy badass is always welcomed.



Agreed! 

The Crona mission hasn't made any progress at all though 
Liz and Patty were awesome in this month's NOT. It seems like we will only see any character development for those two in NOT unfortunately.


----------



## SpaceMook (Dec 29, 2011)

Ch.6

New chapter out. We will probably see some Crona in the next chapter.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 30, 2011)

Why is there even a dispute over whether to kill Chrona? Shim is a mass murderer who needs to be killed.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 30, 2011)

slow but stein was awesome


----------



## away (Dec 30, 2011)

Anyone else think it's ridiculous that Kid is taking forever to finish off the same stupid clown bitch when there are SO MANY of them and Stein basically rips them apart effortlessly?


----------



## Koori (Dec 30, 2011)

Nope. Just shows how great is the difference in power between the teacher and the student, plus Stein is powered up by madness, thus increasing his brute strenght.

Kid is weaker than Black*Star, who's right now the strongest of the students, and yet still below the members of elite, so how the hell do you expect Kid to be on par with Stein when there's already a student above him?

Ridiculous? Ridiculous are readers that don't read more carefully and forget important facts.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 30, 2011)

Where exactly did it say that Blackstar was below the members of elite? Kidd pretty much said that Blackstar was the strongest in Shibusen...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 30, 2011)

fucking shit, another long ass wait 

awesome chapter, btw.. Enjoyed seeing Stein let loose a little..


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 30, 2011)

Stein is beast


----------



## Koori (Dec 30, 2011)

By "the strongest" Kid obviously meant the students, or do you really believe Black*Star is stronger than Death who is one of the Ancient Ones, or the elite Death Scythe and Meisters? The answer is no. Besides, I'm pretty sure Crona is already above all the students, and this obviously includes Black*Star himself.



away said:


> Why would THIS arc now contradict the last one by trying to make Kid appear so much weaker than Stein?



It doesn't contradict anything. You know Kid hasn't gotten serious yet, you know that, right? No Sanzu lines activated so far, and Kid isn't the type who goes all out from the very beggining until things get though as far as I remember. You'll see this by next chapter.

Also, I thought it was clear that it was all Tezca's fault that Stein and co. were easily ambushed there. That guy wasn't Tezca to begin with.

All the students are still kinda far from the teachers. To defeat Noah's cerberus Kid had to enable 2 of his Sanzu lines. Stein if only they allowed him, would have crushed that monster with little effort, like he's doing now by ripping apart all these clowns.

You're just mad that Kid is having problems with a strong enemy. Hell, the future villians will probably be as strong as that clown, so if I were you I would expect him to enable at least one Sanzu for each new foe he fights.

Whatever, this discussion isn't going anywhere, and I won't lose anymore of my precious time with someone who is just pissed Kid is not as strong as other characters.


----------



## Soul (Dec 30, 2011)

Stein is far too unstable to be in this war.
Don't know why Shinigami chose to send him to the moon.


----------



## Koori (Dec 30, 2011)

Soul said:


> Stein is far too unstable to be in this war.
> Don't know why Shinigami chose to send him to the moon.



Shinigami most likely thought Stein would be fine as long as Marie was with him. And also because if he were to stay in Death City, sooner or later he would lose his temper, and that in turn would be a big disaster of unspeakable repercussions.

Btw, anyone thinks he will end up eating his weapon partner just like Asura did with Vajra? As how things are now and with Spirit openly stating how Stein looks like the Kishin himself.


----------



## Soul (Dec 30, 2011)

Koori said:


> Shinigami most likely thought Stein would be fine as long as Marie was with him.



I, as Shinigami, would have consider the posibility of Stein losing it, even with Marie there.
Being that close to the Kishin amplifies Stein's madness.




> And also because if he were to stay in Death City, sooner or later he would lose his temper, and that in turn would be a big disaster of unspeakable repercussions.



I was thinking more like send him and Marie to kill Chrona.
That is plot devide for Maka, though, so I get why he didn't go.


----------



## Koori (Dec 30, 2011)

Ah, yes, I forgot about Shinigami. He gave the orders, and Shinigami's orders are irrefutable, even someone rebellious as BlackStar respected this.


----------



## Soul (Dec 30, 2011)

What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Koori (Dec 30, 2011)

Uh? No, eh... I didn't mean that, I wasn't speaking ill of BlackStar, I swear!


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 30, 2011)

Are Justin and Kidd not both right?


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 30, 2011)

They might have to kill Stein. He is nuts.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 30, 2011)

Koori said:


> Ah, yes, I forgot about Shinigami. He gave the orders, and Shinigami's orders are irrefutable, even someone rebellious as BlackStar respected this.



Not really Black Stars entire stance is basically like Kid's which he said so himself. He basically said for everyone to make their own decision on the matter, meaning he doesn't really care about the the overall outcome of the situation to the point of influencing others. Meaning he doesn't think of Shingami's orders as absolute simply that Shinigami has a point and as does he opposing side.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 30, 2011)

Black Star has never been a deep thinker so no surprise he is there to fight a powerful foe.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 2, 2012)

How close does this seem to finishing? I wanna read it but I don't wanna catch up cos monthly waits suck


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 5, 2012)

Finally, nipples.



Stein was always unstable. SOMEONE must've predicted the possibility of him going mad. It can't be so simple.

//HbS


----------



## Koori (Jan 5, 2012)

Stein is gonna be the next Kishin, mark my words. He will kill Justin first, and then will go after Asura, because as everyone must know already, two demon gods can't coexist at the same time.

His path to insanity has had a lot of build up since the time he fought Medusa.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Jan 15, 2012)

if you don't want to download the raw


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2012)

Chapter 94 Scans

Chapter 54 is out


----------



## Koori (Jan 15, 2012)

Stein for next Kishin, please.


----------



## Jay Kay (Jan 15, 2012)

What could possibly be better than a chapter full of madness and Stein?

Although...two ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) do return in the end...


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 15, 2012)

Stein's en route to become Kishin, did NOT expect to see Noah again.  Where is Index?


----------



## Soul (Jan 15, 2012)

It's good to see Stein going batshit insane.
Good chapter overall


----------



## Roman (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm also starting to think Stein will be the next Kishin. He going completely mad throughout the battle and this chapter shows him going deeper and deeper into it. I'm amazed at Maria's resistance to it. I wonder how she'll manage to pull through if he tries to devour her like Asura did his weapon. I'm kinda hoping it doesn't happen cuz I like Maria. It would work better too if Stein actually goes to devour Maka's dad. It would work for a really good story for Maka and Soul, since Maka would have to go against her former teacher and her father.


----------



## Koori (Jan 16, 2012)

Justin is already dead, Stein himself said so. Now this is a trial about who will fall first, Justin by tearing his body apart, or Stein running out of stamina.


----------



## Kek (Jan 16, 2012)

This arc is finally picking up steam. Stein was fantastic this chapter, but I doubt he'll become the next kishin. 

I still feel like Crona will become the next Kishin. It was Medusa's perpose for hir since the beginning, and so far all the successors to The Great Old Ones have been from the younger generation. 

Order: Shinigami-sama -> Kid
Power: The Black Mass -> Black*Star
Knowledge: Eibon -> Maka
Fear: Asura -> Crona

Also, Crona was last seen talking about making the Kishin hirs. There's a strong possiblity that Stein could go crazy beyond help, but I think Crona is designed to become the next Kishin.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 18, 2012)

Chapter was awesome. Stein being beast and Spirit fucking up the rest of the clowns like a pimp. 

Bout time Justin is gettin his and Kidd needs to hurry things up on his end. Finish that Kaguya bitch off already. 

And the return of Noah... I hope he just offpanels those two chumps and continues on inside to get his ass whooped by Asura. 



Kek said:


> This arc is finally picking up steam. Stein was fantastic this chapter, but I doubt he'll become the next kishin.
> 
> I still feel like Crona will become the next Kishin. It was Medusa's perpose for hir since the beginning, and so far all the successors to The Great Old Ones have been from the younger generation.
> 
> ...



Wasnt Excalibur's aspect Rage/Wrath because if so Stein would be a perfect successor for that since I agree Crona is definitely following in Asura's footsteps.


----------



## Kek (Jan 18, 2012)

Yea, Excalibur is the embodiment of Rage, but I have a feeling that he'll always be rage. He has been around since the 16th Century after all.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jan 18, 2012)

I can't even imagine, can't make up an entity, that could sufficiently replace Excalibur as the GoO of rage.  How do you compete with that?


Also, Stein isn't even on the insanity radar; he's not replacing Kishin.  However powerful Marie is and whatever suppressive effect she can muster, Stein is flipping his shit pretty bad right now and he's just in the same locality as the Kishin.

Stein had Maka, the champion of anti-insanity wavelengths, and Kim, the only anti-witch witch, grabbing him from both ends keeping him from losing it and he still admitted that he could potentially start to snap, and he wasn't anywhere near Crona at the time.  He was sharing a large room with someone who happened to barely touch the corpse of a person who also had an anti-demon wavelength that had been attacked by Crona days ago.  Crona's insanity threshold at this point must be ridiculous.


When Stein starts making people flip shit instead of flipping his shit because of other people, then he'll be Kishin-grade crazy.  Until then, he's not nearly mad enough.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2012)

Kek said:


> Yea, Excalibur is the embodiment of Rage, but I have a feeling that he'll always be rage. He has been around since the 16th Century after all.



12th, you mean


----------



## SpaceMook (Feb 14, 2012)

Chapter 95 everyone.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 14, 2012)

decent filler chapter. Paves the way for more epic stuff next month.


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah this chapter was bleh


----------



## Koori (Feb 14, 2012)

I enjoyed it thoroughly, filler my ass.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, and good luck Akane and Clay, for you'll suffer from countless hallucinations in the worst way possible


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 14, 2012)

Chapter was okay, it was just the continuation of the fight and encounter with Crona


----------



## spaZ (Feb 14, 2012)

Need some more blackstar badassness.


----------



## Koori (Feb 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyone here thinks both the church and the place where Spartoi is now is gonna end up being engulfed inside a black giant sphere of madness?


----------



## Aldric (Feb 14, 2012)

Let's go 

Let's fucking go

Come on February hurry the fuck up and turn into March already


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 14, 2012)

spaZ said:


> Need some more blackstar badassness.



I concur , Black Star tends to have freaking awesome fights against enemies are a threat, or at least pulls some badass shit on enemies that aren't.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 14, 2012)

I love Crona's facial expression at the end 

Looks so exhausted by all the shit he went through


----------



## Koori (Feb 14, 2012)

Turns out Maka has just been pretending not to know where Crona is and wants to fight him one-on-one. Soul, Black*Star and Tsubaki were just playing along all the time; It was meant for the others.

Genius, Maka.


----------



## Roman (Feb 15, 2012)

Crona's a guy????

This chapter was pretty good. The moon fight is filler-ish, but I'm hyped for the fight between Maka and Crona. And I agree that we need more Black*Star. The most badass character in the series needs more badass moments imho.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 15, 2012)

I can't wait for Crona vs. Spartoi. Shit's about to go down.


----------



## Kek (Feb 15, 2012)

I was hoping for more Stein and Justin.


----------



## Toto y Moi (Feb 15, 2012)

Ohkubo draws the best fight scenes. I love his artstyle. I really hope that this show gets reanimated in a way that is more reminiscent of his artwork. Also, Radiohead soundtrack plz.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Feb 22, 2012)

Arrived at this party a bit late.


I didn't think Crona still wouldn't recognize Maka.  That's freaky.  So Crona was forced to give up the only person who ever really offered any love, and knows it, but doesn't know who she was?  What an odd place for the mind to break at.

The dynamic on the moon is also becoming a little more clear.  Shibusen really is the far more powerful presence on the surface, but the opposition can hold on only because they never go away.  Maybe they aught to direct their focus on the ones that DO die for good when they're killed; Justin wouldn't have tried so hard to keep from exploding if he'd been able to simply respawn in an instant.


I also took a moment to catch up on Not! today.  There's not been a lot of buzz here about it and I made the mistake of thinking there'd been nothing new.  I missed the debute of the Thompsons.  Shit be crazy, that psycho's wavin' around a gun (what would you expect from America?  kiss my ass).


----------



## A. Waltz (Feb 29, 2012)

i just finally caught up with soul eater!!



i love it!!

i hope they reanimate this series.. like to stick to the manga..like the brotherhood version of FMA anime


iv read the first chapter of not!, i guess ill catch up on that as well


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 8, 2012)

caught up with Not! and Soul Eater


i have a few questions though!

i was reading through the Soul Eater wiki.. 

the 8 past warriors who worked for lord death before.. are different then the 5 "ancient ones" , correct? 

the 5 ancient ones represent order, knowledge, power, wrath, and fear right?

i know lord death is one of them, and the black mass and the kishin, and eibon is another one, right?

death=order
eibon=knowledge
kishin=fear
black mass=power
???=wrath?


i was curious to who the last one was.. i thought it could be excalibur because he was seen in the chapter of wrath during the book of eibon arc.. and in that spread that showed the 5 , one of them looked like excalibur's eyes or something.. though i sort of hoped not lol.

and can you guys tell me more about the black mass?


what ARE the 5 ancient ones? like, what does it mean for them to be one of the 5 ancient ones exactly?




and what did death mean when he said "whatever he chooses, i probably wont ever see his smiling face ever again" when speaking about kid developing into a shinigami?


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 9, 2012)

Excalibur IS Wrath.

Also being an old one is seemingly being the embodiment of that facet of madness.


----------



## Koori (Mar 9, 2012)

Just read volume 21, it has a few extra pages in some chapters, such as showing us what was left of the Moon-like clown after the kamikaze. It also extends on Maka's discovery of the Kishin and Crona, as well as adding a brief chat from Tezca explaining that, while he now may be just a wandering soul, he still can turn into his weapon form as long as there's a mirror nearby.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 9, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> Excalibur IS Wrath.
> 
> Also being an old one is seemingly being the embodiment of that facet of madness.


ohh ! ok! thank you!

ah..so no wonder there is that controversy with lord death since he himself is an embodiment of madness.. interestin...


Koori said:


> Just read volume 21, it has a few extra pages in some chapters, such as showing us what was left of the Moon-like clown after the kamikaze. It also extends on Maka's discovery of the Kishin and Crona, as well as adding a brief chat from Tezca explaining that, while he now may be just a wandering soul, he still can turn into his weapon form as long as there's a mirror nearby.


so if stein has a mirror with him, he could use tezca as a weapon? 
i had been wondering what was up with that guy.


----------



## Koori (Mar 9, 2012)

Not quite. Because of the complexity of shooting solar rays out of the mirror which requires good timing and precision, only his partner Enrique the monkey fits in Tezca's fighting style and is the most reliable and versatile meister due to his outstanding speed and reflexes.

Kid has been suspecting of his father since that time when he was reluctant to tell him the truth about the underground sealed shrine below the academy. But all this won't matter when the battle in the Moon comes to its end. If Kid awakens his Shinigami powers fully, it's curtains for Lord Death.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 9, 2012)

Koori said:


> Not quite. Because of the complexity of shooting solar rays out of the mirror which requires good timing and precision, only his partner Enrique the monkey fits in Tezca's fighting style and is the most reliable and versatile meister due to his outstanding speed and reflexes.


how do Tezca's weapons work again? O: i forgot..


> Kid has been suspecting of his father since that time when he was reluctant to tell him the truth about the underground sealed shrine below the academy. But all this won't matter when the battle in the Moon comes to its end. If Kid awakens his Shinigami powers fully, it's curtains for Lord Death.



aah. and then lord death didn't want to talk out much about eibon and the others i guess since eibon is known for working with witches..

so if kid awakens his shinigami powers.. lord death dies..?
is that why lord death was "either way i probably will never see his smiling face again" ?


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Mar 11, 2012)

There's a lot of speculation, and let it be known that some of the answers you're asking for and subsequently hearing are not confirmed right so much as the greatest probability that the fandom can depend on at the given time from the canon material presented.

Thus far we're still discovering new information about the Deathscythes, the Kishin, the witches, the nature of madness, the GOOs, and even the characters and settings we had already thought we understood.  Several things have been intensionally left vague and unexplained by the author to keep us guessing.


As for Tezca's power he's a strange one.  Mostly the focal point seems to be based on manipulating those who are reflected in his mirror by aid of illusions and reflections, in the case of the solar beam using reflected light in a very extreme way.  The extent of his powers, just as with other Deathscythes, is not necessarily limited to the utility of the form he occupies as a weapon.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2012)

IDGabrielHM said:


> There's a lot of speculation, and let it be known that some of the answers you're asking for and subsequently hearing are not confirmed right so much as the greatest probability that the fandom can depend on at the given time from the canon material presented.
> 
> Thus far we're still discovering new information about the Deathscythes, the Kishin, the witches, the nature of madness, the GOOs, and even the characters and settings we had already thought we understood.  Several things have been intensionally left vague and unexplained by the author to keep us guessing.
> 
> ...



i see... yeah i love that there's still stuff we can expect to see and learn about in the future!

hmm interesting.. tezca's power relies on the light then...made me think of the sun's beams.. sort of how the kishin is hiding on the moon...the sun has aided tezca's powers..


----------



## Kek (Mar 12, 2012)

Everytime I check this thread I think people are talking about a new chapter.


----------



## Soul (Mar 12, 2012)

Kek said:


> Everytime I check this thread I think people are talking about a new chapter.



Same here, actually.

And has anyone read "Not!" lately?
I think I am 2 months behind.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 12, 2012)

lol sorry for that..~ i thought there was a new chapter too xD
 it should come out later this week, right? O:

ah yeah iv read Not! these latest 2 chapters were great! you've gotta read em, it'll be a nice surprise ^^
at first i had only read the first 2 chapters of Not, but when i heard about the latest 2 i just had to catch up to it so i can read these latest 2! D


----------



## Aldric (Mar 12, 2012)

Here's the color page for this month's chapter at least



Spoilers should be out pretty soon


----------



## Aldric (Mar 13, 2012)

Fucking shit I knew I shouldn't have hotlinked

Anyway fixed it

I also did some searching and found some blog post in japanese that has a summary of this month's chapter:



Not sure how reliable it is but that's something


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Crona centric chapter as predicted, lots of talking and no fighting apparently, also Crona's body gets surrounded by thorns or something


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 13, 2012)

Some spoilers finally, but I hope we get too see the Kishin sometime soon I'm more interested in Asura then Crona.

But I wonder who's going to go down first Asura or Crona got a feeling it's going to be asura though .


----------



## TigerTwista (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm looking forward to both fights, though I agree i seriously wanna see the Stein vs Asura.  And i'm liking that cover page for Crona.  anyone think Crona is redeemable right now?


----------



## Aldric (Mar 14, 2012)

No

**


----------



## Koori (Mar 14, 2012)

How exactly is someone who murdered countless innocent lives redeemable? An entire city got swallowed up inside a black sea, don't talk like it's some trivial anecdote.

As Kid said moments before this mission started, Crona's disposal is inevitable.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 14, 2012)

hmm... id want to believe crona would be redeemable but as koori said, kid said crona's disposal is inevitable...

it is a serious crime... even if he/she wasnt conscious or whatever doesnt change that fact... 


unless dmwa says killing medusa is a good exchange since medusa is technically the one who told crona to do it, but then DMWA isnt that type of place that will just put a witch's death over the death of an entire city.


im more interested in the kishin than crona right now though lol.
i want to see where clay and whatshisname and weasel and noel go.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Mar 15, 2012)

The city was swallowed up into its own madness.
They may be calling that death but it doesn't look much like it.

That's not dead.  It's just a hell anyone would beg not to live through.
They're totally lost in their own madness, and all of the madness coagulated.

The moon mission is demonstrating that no matter how many times you kill something if it's born of madness then it can be reconstituted of madness.

So basically Crona doomed them to that hellish existance from which no one can recall them, and by the same token Crona may be the only person in the entire world potentially with sufficient power and inclination to bring them all back.  Only a mind that shattered and disshelved could ever hope to navigate the chaos of unsorted souls trapped in the BlackAndRound and "sort" them.

It's like the Russian duo; they were still in there when Maka&Co came to investigate but they were entirely unreachable in their little black spheres.  They were driven mad, and their madness came out of them and then devoured them, but they're still there.



It's already almost unfathomable that Crona would have been given a free pass to begin with after the first Asura fight, given the involvement with Medusa's plans and existing as a resevoir of demonic bullshittery, and yet nothing happened.  They took Ragnarok's souls, sure, but Crona got enrolled in school and that was that.  With the ceaseless arbitrary things that Shinigami has looked the other way on, I don't see yet another get-out-of-jail-free card as being beyond possible.  Just sayin.

That and I crack for Maka&Crona like a friend.


----------



## Kek (Mar 15, 2012)

Is Crona redeemable in society's eyes? No. Is Crona redeemable in Maka's eyes? Definitely. 

However, whether or not Crona is redeemed, I don't think s/he'll survive. But I think s/he'll be rescued from the madness at the very least.

I do like what Gabriel said, but I have a feeling that that's very unlikely.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 15, 2012)

IDGabrielHM said:


> The city was swallowed up into its own madness.
> They may be calling that death but it doesn't look much like it.
> 
> That's not dead.  It's just a hell anyone would beg not to live through.
> They're totally lost in their own madness, and all of the madness coagulated.



Uh their bodies fucking melted, you can hardly be deader than that

Their souls are likely still trapped in the black dome exactly like the russian death scythe and his meister, but all those people are certainly dead and the best they can hope for now is for their souls to be released from the madness surrounding them


----------



## Aldric (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah so detailed spoilers are out you know where

To summarize


*Spoiler*: __ 



Maka tries to tell Crona that everybody will welcome him/her again at Shibusen but Crona tells her that s/he's decided s/he'd go to the moon to make the Kishin his/hers and "make the cogs of the world turn with madness"

Crona basically waited for Maka to tell her goodbye and flies to the moon despite the Spartoi kids trying to stop him/her, but Crona has become too powerful and even Black Star gets stomped (apparently Crona can now attack with some sort of thorny tentacles, Lovecraft and hentai enthusiasts the world over would be proud)

The entire group decides to go after Crona and join Kid on the moon

Then the action goes back to the moon where Stein and Marie kick the living shit out of Justin who's apparently reduced to just a piece of head by the end of the chapter


----------



## Koori (Mar 16, 2012)

HOLY F*****G SHIT, I wasn't expecting any of this at all, at all! Unpredictability at its best.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The new and strongest Kishin to ever exist is closer to be born.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 16, 2012)

oh damn those spoilers seem so awesome! ! D

and omg omg omg the end seems even more awesome!! aaah everything is lining up..!!


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh shit this is going to be awesome it seems like the Battle on the Moon is pretty much over. 

Guess were going to be getting a 3 way between the Kishin, Crona, and Death the Kid.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 17, 2012)

Boss battles finish too early in SE  But the best part is, they're quickly replaced by another boss.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 17, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Boss battles finish too early in SE  But the best part is, they're quickly replaced by another boss.



Actually Mifune was a pretty boss that took a while to be defeated. I wonder if we're ever going to get another fight like that.


----------



## Koori (Mar 17, 2012)

Ch.1-2.zip

It's out, folks!


----------



## siyrean (Mar 17, 2012)

damn Crona's got some junk in the trunk.


----------



## Koori (Mar 17, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Actually Mifune was a pretty boss that took a while to be defeated. I wonder if we're ever going to get another fight like that.



Asura. Count on it's gonna be a long, harsh fight.

And it's official now.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Crona ate Medusa's soul, look at her wings.

Also, this marks the end of the witch. There won't be any resurrection, Medusa is gone for good.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 17, 2012)

Some fantastic art this chapter, Crona's new form looks amazing



> Crona ate Medusa's soul, look at her wings.



What? Medusa's vector arrows were just that, arrows, this stuff here looks like card diamonds or a harlequin motif, it's supposed to fit with the whole clown/insanity theme


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 17, 2012)

is there a place where its out but where i dont have to download it? D: crappy internet, sister's computer, lol..


----------



## TigerTwista (Mar 17, 2012)

I would say poor Medusa but considering what she's done to Chrona it was bound to happen sooner or later but wow Chrona your looking pretty bad ass right now


----------



## Koori (Mar 17, 2012)

Aldric said:


> What? Medusa's vector arrows were just that, arrows, this stuff here looks like card diamonds or a harlequin motif, it's supposed to fit with the whole clown/insanity theme



Yeah, you're right, my bad.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So... everyone in the Moon. In the end Noah might gain a far more valuable booty. He wants the Kishin, but if Crona gets Asura, the new Demon God is gonna be him.

Also, those final words Justin gives Stein before he dies send chills down my spine.


----------



## very bored (Mar 17, 2012)

Is it just me, or are the fonts used for the things Justin and Crona say different than everybody the one for everybody else?


----------



## Kek (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Koori (Mar 17, 2012)

Interesting, Tezca is doing negotiations with a fifth force


----------



## TigerTwista (Mar 17, 2012)

I like where this is going


----------



## Moon (Mar 17, 2012)

I loved how Ohkubo referenced those same doors from chapter 4 in Crona's speech, was a great touch.

As if Crona wasn't ridiculously strong enough one shotting DSes with Mad Blood, don't think anything besides Asura can give him/her a good match now. Whatever power up Maka gets to get on that same tier is going to have to be extremely well written to not come off as an asspull.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 17, 2012)

I am going to assume the Fifth Force are the Witches. They are the only major power not active although Insanity seems to increase their power since it allowed Arachne to reform so I am not sure why they would help especially with Death City being basically defenseless right now. Of course, it could  be a new power. 

Seems like Justin is pulling a Medusa on Stein and intentionally trying to make him go on an insane rampage which would make this fight have 6 Factions. 

I wonder where Killik disappeared too.


----------



## Kek (Mar 17, 2012)

> I loved how Ohkubo referenced those same doors from chapter 4 in Crona's speech, was a great touch.
> 
> As if Crona wasn't ridiculously strong enough one shotting DSes with Mad Blood, don't think anything besides Asura can give him/her a good match now. Whatever power up Maka gets to get on that same tier is going to have to be extremely well written to not come off as an asspull.



I'm betting on another hug from Maka. That's how she beat Crona before.



Skaddix said:


> I am going to assume the Fifth Force are the Witches. They are the only major power not active although Insanity seems to increase their power since it allowed Arachne to reform so I am not sure why they would help especially with Death City being basically defenseless right now. Of course, it could  be a new power.
> 
> Seems like Justin is pulling a Medusa on Stein and intentionally trying to make him go on an insane rampage which would make this fight have 6 Factions.
> 
> I wonder where Killik disappeared too.



I thought he was refering to the Fifth Great Old One. I.E. Excalibur.


----------



## Tangible (Mar 18, 2012)

Kek said:


> I thought he was refering to the Fifth Great Old One. I.E. Excalibur.


Excalibur is already the most badass thing in this manga. Wait until he shows his true form


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 18, 2012)

i didnt get what he meant in that panel either.. 
i assumed he meant like kim and her witches and all.

but who are the 4 powers who are battling out right now?

the kishin/insanity guys, DMWA and death scythes, noah and gopher, 
who's the 4th again?


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 18, 2012)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> i didnt get what he meant in that panel either..
> i assumed he meant like kim and her witches and all.
> 
> but who are the 4 powers who are battling out right now?
> ...



I think he was referring to Crona.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 18, 2012)

Kuromaku said:


> I think he was referring to Crona.



oh..right..haha thanks, i cant believe i forgot about crona !


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2012)

Aldric lied, he made it seem like Crona pummeled Black*Star into submission.


----------



## Koori (Mar 18, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Aldric lied, he made it seem like Crona pummeled Black*Star into submission.



Blame the spoiler provider, not Aldric.


----------



## Toto y Moi (Mar 18, 2012)

This is like...the best manga. I love how Ohkubo is so willing to make most of his protagonists totally one-minded idiots. It'll make the crash that much sweeter. Crona's confrontation with Maka was pretty incredible. There's no way that he's ever coming back to the good side. The art is just fantastic.

But the conclusion to Stein vs. Justin? Even _better._ I was getting so tired of Justin, but the ending to his arc was so fantastic. What a prelude. And look how ruthless Stein is in his killing of Justin. This comic is going to get so much better and I love it.

Soul Eater NEEDS a new anime. The old one was such trash; this is interesting.


----------



## Moon (Mar 18, 2012)

Crona will lose to a COURAGE HUG, bet money on it.


----------



## Soul (Mar 18, 2012)

Superb chapter.
This was on the level of the Baba Yaga's Castle Arc.

I am pleased.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 18, 2012)

i have a feeling maka will end up superrr hurt in trying to courage hug crona, which will lead to spartoi trying to get revenge

orrr

maka ends up having to kill crona somehow idk lol


----------



## Aldric (Mar 18, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Aldric lied, he made it seem like Crona pummeled Black*Star into submission.



You're in denial just like your hero


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 18, 2012)

Does it matter the point is Black Star is not a threat anymore. MAybe if he does a good job and turns his weapon into a death scythe.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 18, 2012)

Toto y Moi said:


> Soul Eater NEEDS a new anime. The old one was such trash; this is interesting.



I don't think the old one was trash at all, but yeah we definitely need a second season 

There's been so much cool imagery that'd make awesome animated material since the Baba Yaga arc 

And honestly I think they're just waiting for the manga to end to make a second anime adaptation


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 18, 2012)

it can be like the brotherhood version for soul eater! this chapter would be sick animated...

i wonder how they'd do crona though, like in this chapter, in every panel he/she changed a little.. pretty sick! probably like screens to crona, then pans to maka, then when it pans back to crona its a different little detail like the eyes or thorns..


----------



## spaZ (Mar 18, 2012)

Skaddix said:


> Does it matter the point is Black Star is not a threat anymore. MAybe if he does a good job and turns his weapon into a death scythe.



He threw a kick and Crona threw him to the ground where he landed on his feet... Not a threat? He didn't even break a sweat..


----------



## Koori (Mar 18, 2012)

About the fifth force, I go with Free and Mizune. 

Because Tezca says they are doing negotiations, and normally when doing such deals you have an asset in your hands. They have Eruka so, Free and Mizune can have her back if they access to cooperate. Which would be kind of ironic, since they were Medusa's lackeys and played and important part in the revival of Asura.

But... Medusa is gone, so they are free to do whatever they wish to.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 18, 2012)

spaZ said:


> He threw a kick and Crona threw him to the ground where he landed on his feet... Not a threat? He didn't even break a sweat..



Congratulations on failing reading comprehension 101


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 18, 2012)

The heroes seem to be in a lot of trouble. 

I guess they'll have to fall back on Kid going Deus ex machina to save them.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 18, 2012)

Koori said:


> About the fifth force, I go with Free and Mizune.
> 
> Because Tezca says they are doing negotiations, and normally when doing such deals you have an asset in your hands. They have Eruka so, Free and Mizune can have her back if they access to cooperate. Which would be kind of ironic, since they were Medusa's lackeys and played and important part in the revival of Asura.
> 
> But... Medusa is gone, so they are free to do whatever they wish to.



Well Free is powerful but incompetent but I don't see them adding enough firepower to make a difference.

Although if I was the witches, I would be attacking Death City right now. Every Top meister is on the moon. 

its not dues ex machina unless it comes out of nowhere. Kid and Sanzu lines have already been hinted out. He connected 2, He needs to add the 3.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 18, 2012)

Shinigami can still move within the City, and he's got Tezca as a weapon.


----------



## Koori (Mar 18, 2012)

If the witches haven't stormed Death City yet is plain and simple because Shinigami is there. He by himself can take care of every one of them without breaking a sweat.

But once Shinigami is gone, who knows what might happen, with all the strongest meisters and weapons in the Moon where they are so far currently waging a never ending battle that have no doubt is surely gonna wear them down.

In addition, Kid isn't awakening his Shinigami latent powers anytime soon, not without Brew, as pointed by his father.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 18, 2012)

They can just bombard it from outside. He cannot leave anyway or they can do that seal thing again and lock him up. 

Although I wonder how kids Sanzu Line Connection affect Shinigami if it cripples or kills him then that won't be a problem.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 18, 2012)

They can just bombard it from outside. He cannot leave anyway or they can do that seal thing again and lock him up. 

Although I wonder how kids Sanzu Line Connection affect Shinigami if it cripples or kills him then that won't be a problem.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 18, 2012)

i hope lord death doesnt die if kid awakens as a shinigami..;__;

i wonder how they'll get brew though...

maybe clay and whatshisname will get sucked in the book and come out of it using excalibur heroically hahahahaha
loljk 

but really how will they get brew again..


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 19, 2012)

Skaddix said:


> They can just bombard it from outside. He cannot leave anyway or they can do that seal thing again and lock him up.
> 
> Although I wonder how kids Sanzu Line Connection affect Shinigami if it cripples or kills him then that won't be a problem.



He's got Tezca he can just start shooting them down with his Lazer.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 19, 2012)

Crona's lines in this chapter when she was speaking about the Asura were pretty intriguing, it made it seem more like she wants to control Asura rather then defeat him and take his place.

Which makes more sense too me since I don't get why she would want to kill Asura he's not a threat since he keeps to himself most of the time.


----------



## Koori (Mar 19, 2012)

Crona doesn't want to kill Asura, she wants to take him, devour him, scrunch his soul, and with this evolve into the strongest and most fearsome Kishin that has ever exist. This has been Crona's aim from the very beggining, since chapter 5, the first time Crona was featured in the story.

Also, to bring back to life the Demon God, it's not like Medusa chose the Black Blood randomly.


----------



## Kek (Mar 19, 2012)

Koori said:


> Crona doesn't want to kill Asura, she wants to take him, devour him, scrunch his soul, and with this evolve into the strongest and most fearsome Kishin that has ever exist. This has been Crona's aim from the very beggining, since chapter 5, the first time Crona was featured in the story.
> 
> Also, to bring back to life the Demon God, it's not like Medusa chose the Black Blood randomly.



Pretty much. Though I'm interested by the fact that s/he's said that s/he doen't want to hurt anyone anymore. I can't help but think there is more to hir plan involving the Kishin. But I'm probably overthinking things.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Mar 19, 2012)

I remember that in one interview Ohkubo slightly hinted that Crona would be the antagonist of the final arc.

Would be an interesting idea anyway.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 19, 2012)

Scarecrow Red said:


> I remember that in one interview Ohkubo slightly hinted that Crona would be the antagonist of the final arc.
> 
> Would be an interesting idea anyway.



He did? Do you have a link?


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Mar 20, 2012)

I do but the interview is translated to Portuguese: 

To put it short the interviewer made one question that he found ironic how Ohkubo named the series Soul Eater as he thought it refered to Soul instead Maka, and then Ohkubo explains that the title doesn't refer to Soul, but to one major enemy whose most remarkable trait is devouring other souls.

Since Crona is the only antagonist that showed to be a soul devourer so far I guess he was very likely refering to him/her.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh that yeah I remember that was a french interview originally


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 20, 2012)

^eh, it seems to me like he just means those kishin-like bad souls that devour human souls and eat good souls and then become evil and monstrous.. not crona specifically.. 

unless soul evans is the enemy. lololol.


----------



## Kek (Mar 20, 2012)

Crona for final villain? 

Like we didn't already know.


----------



## tminty1 (Mar 20, 2012)

I didn't know.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 21, 2012)

Nah, Crona will be post end villain, with Kidd replacing Shini etc and so forth.  Maka will try to actively stop Crona and Stein will have been killed likely by Crona after being taken over by Kishin.  Which fucking SUCKS.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Mar 21, 2012)

This one little issue is just cracking the heirarchy of authority horribly.

Shinigami's new special attack squad no longer gives a fuck.
Stein is just picking convenient prey.
Kidd's progress is usurping the old order by harming Shinigami.
Chrona's on the way to challenge Asura for the throne.

This is just all going to go sideways.




Here's a thought.  Rather than take the obvious route, where Chrona eats Asura and becomes the new Terror and final villain, let's suppose that Asura wins instead.  Let's suppose that Asura win, devours Chrona, and then Maka has to take revenge for it with the rest of Spartoi so that the new generation finishes what the old generation couldn't.


Before we start assuming any conclusions to the manga though, we do possibly have another 5 Noahs to go through first.  This may yet be the tip of a new iceburg.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 21, 2012)

Post End Villian? We expecting a Flashforward?

Well i suppose Spartoi contributes 6 Teams plus Not Guys so that is 7. Total Death Scythes is suppose to be 9. The Meisters for West Asia and Africa are young so they could get new weapons. Heck u can probably get away with 8 Death Scythe Teams. Europe is not large enough to require 2 Death Scythes in the first place. 

Yes we still have Noahs and Witches.


----------



## Koori (Mar 21, 2012)

Angela is another potential threat. If she were to find about Mifune's death and the one who killed him, it would be disastrous for the main cast. Not to mention there's a big chance Shaula, the third and youngest Gorgon sister, is scheming something somewhere.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Mar 21, 2012)

Does Angela even have any powers?


----------



## Koori (Mar 21, 2012)

She can turn herself invisible because of her chameleon nature.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Mar 21, 2012)

Angela, somewhere, knows Mifune is dead and who killed him.  It's extremely traumatic, and I don't blame her for blotting that out and ignoring it, but even though someone will undoubtedly have to force her to face it she could just as easily reveal it to herself with a couple of quiet moments of reflection in an unbusy room.


Other than a villain, there's no one more eager to inform her of the reality of the situation than BlackStar himself.  That'll probably be the big choice moment for her; similar to the choice that was given to BlackStar.  His family was slaughtered by shibusen and he was thereafter raised by them, Mifune was like family to her and he was slaughtered by the people now raising her.  She'll either come to terms with it the way BlackStar did, or she'll fuck-snap.

She'd grow up formidable too: anyone with connections to the Star Clan tends to be surpassingly powerful in combat, and combining that with a person who can be invisible at will, well I shutter to think.


----------



## Kek (Mar 21, 2012)

I...really don't think Angela will be a threat. Ever.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 22, 2012)

Eruka is obviously the true mastermind

Look how terrifying she is


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 22, 2012)

Angela might be played in a Trojan Horse style attack. And her current age she is not really a problem unless she goes all Gohan vs Cell.


----------



## Koori (Mar 22, 2012)

Skaddix said:


> Angela might be played in a Trojan Horse style attack. And her current age she is not really a problem unless she goes all Gohan vs Cell.



And this is precisely what Shibusen fears the most. Chapter 61 gives us a clear explanation about what might happen if Angela snaps.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 26, 2012)

I feel confused; how do we know there's more than one Noah?


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 26, 2012)

Skaddix said:


> Angela might be played in a Trojan Horse style attack. And her current age she is not really a problem unless she goes all Gohan vs Cell.



TBF it wasn't exactly a malcious death, worse comes to worse Black Star would probably be able to calm her down. I mean Mifune did tell him not to take pity on him nor hold back otherwise it wouldn't be a true warrior's battle.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Mar 27, 2012)

I dunno.  When someone kills your "dad", you're largely obligated to grow up and kill them back.  Cycle of vengence/hatred thing.  What's scariest is that while BlackStar will obviously want Angela to make her peace with Mifune's death, he's also the one I see most easily understanding why if Angela decided to hold a vendetta instead.  Oddly enough, though I can see him fighting her as a real opponent somehow the narrative stops dead when I get to him delivering the coup de grace.  I don't think that's possible, even with whatever incentives may exist.  Can't really explain why; him killing her just doesn't connect for me.

Since she's still only a child with no development whatsoever, she could be horrendously fuck-strong by the time she grows older.  No way of knowing yet.  Hoping she signs on with shibusen and displays some aptitude, always possible she could be a mascot character and nothing more.



Itachifan727 said:


> I feel confused; how do we know there's more than one Noah?


We first saw Noah as an embodiment of Greed.  He was a collector.  After he was killed by the shibusen kids, Index commented that Greed-Noah had served his purpose by acquiring Brew as predicted, and that it was time for a new one.  Then we got Wrath-Noah, who we see now.

So depending on how many versions of Noah were used before the previous one, we have up to 6 left presuming they can't be regenerated and presuming one of them would be Power-Noah.  More likely we have up to 5 left.


----------



## Soul (Mar 27, 2012)

What's all this Angela talk all of a sudden?
Did I missed something?


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 27, 2012)

IDGabrielHM said:


> I dunno.  When someone kills your "dad", you're largely obligated to grow up and kill them back.  Cycle of vengence/hatred thing.  What's scariest is that while BlackStar will obviously want Angela to make her peace with Mifune's death, he's also the one I see most easily understanding why if Angela decided to hold a vendetta instead.  Oddly enough, though I can see him fighting her as a real opponent somehow the narrative stops dead when I get to him delivering the coup de grace.  I don't think that's possible, even with whatever incentives may exist.  Can't really explain why; him killing her just doesn't connect for me.
> 
> Since she's still only a child with no development whatsoever, she could be horrendously fuck-strong by the time she grows older.  No way of knowing yet.  Hoping she signs on with shibusen and displays some aptitude, always possible she could be a mascot character and nothing more.



I don't really see that, most probably she'll end up in a lot of trouble maybe a few lives lost but most probably eventually calmed down Black Star and a flashbck to Mifune. 

To put it simply it's the person Black star would least want to kill and it would put a negative taste on his whole warrior god aspiration which is why I consider highly unlikely she'll die. She's no Crona, Shibusen would be directly involved in making her the way she is. Plus by the time that happened death the Kid would be a complete Shinigami.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 16, 2012)

Spoilers for this month's chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



Free is back


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 16, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

